# Hvide Sande 2010



## LAC (25. Dezember 2009)

An alle Hvide Sande Fans,#h

hiermit mache ich den Auftakt für den 2010er Trööt und
wünsche Euch allen ein gutes und fischreiches Jahr.

Damit die Neulinge unter uns, nicht vor leeren Seiten stehen in den ersten Tagen, hier ein Link vom Trööt Hvide Sande 2009, damit man sich schon mal einlesen kann, bis zum Jahresbeginn, was da so alles läuft.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144072

Gruß
Otto |wavey:


----------



## Pit der Barsch (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Wünsch ich euch auch.#6


----------



## Costas (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Gut gemacht Otto..."the same procedure as every year" |supergri

#h
Costas


----------



## okram24 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hab´s auch gefunden, Otto!


----------



## Oelki (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Otto,

also, du hast mich besucht, 3km von der A7 entfernt und meinst ich wohne im Harz????????????
Du entäuscht mich!!!!!!!! Ich wohne an der Rase, die fließt in die Leine, und die Rhume, die aus dem Harz kommt, fließt auch in die Leine, bei Northeim.
Rosdorf leigt bei Göttingen und der Harz ist MEILENWEIT entfernt. Nur dass das mal geklärt ist. Ich wohne im Leinetal. Dort gibts sogar den Leinegraben und manchmal wackelts auch nen büschen.



Hallo Jürgen,

Düsseldorf und die Bootsmesse passt mir auch sehr gut, weil ich mir die Hausboote von Kuhnle-Tours ansehen will. Ist immer noch ein Traumurlaub für mich.

Wobei ich auch nichts dagegen habe, wenn ihr mich besucht, doch das wäre im Sommer wohl besser.


Herzliche Grüße Annette


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> 
> also, du hast mich besucht, 3km von der A7 entfernt und meinst ich wohne im Harz????????????
> Du entäuscht mich!!!!!!!! Ich wohne an der Rase, die fließt in die Leine, und die Rhume, die aus dem Harz kommt, fließt auch in die Leine, bei Northeim.
> ...


 

Hallo Annette,#h

fein,das du Interesse an der Boot hast.Schlag mal einen
Termin vor,ich werde dann bereit stehen.Nur schade das
Otto dann vermutlich auf den Kanaren weilt.:c
Aber wennnoch ein anderer Hvide Sande Fan sich anschließen möchte,ich würde miich freuen.:m
Anschließender Kurztripp in die Düsseldorfer Altstadt
( angeblich die längste Theke der Welt ) ist obligatorisch.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Werde 2010 auch hoffentlich wieder in Hvide Sande sein. Naja, eigentlich in Bork Havn, aber das steht noch nicht fest. Wenn ich und mein Vater Zeit finden kommen wir auch im Frühjahr zum Heringsangeln vorbei.

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## LAC (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Annette,
entschuldige, ich war in heimatkunde nie gut, kenne mich aber dafür im regenwald aus. Ronsdorf liegt bei göttingen jedoch war ich auch in bad sachsa - diese liegt doch im harz, so glaube ich und ich fuhr ständig bergauf und bergab, es war stockdunkel und es muss der tife harz gewesen sein. Jedenfalls wurde ich im harz  zweimal von starenkästen fotografiert, weil ich ein schneller junge bin   war aber nicht schnell genug - habe sie nur gereizt.
Düsseldorf finde ich besser - da ist mehr los und ich werde mich nicht verfahren wie im harz.


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Annette,
> entschuldige, ich war in heimatkunde nie gut, kenne mich aber dafür im regenwald aus. Ronsdorf liegt bei göttingen jedoch war ich auch in bad sachsa - diese liegt doch im harz, so glaube ich und ich fuhr ständig bergauf und bergab, es war stockdunkel und es muss der tife harz gewesen sein. Jedenfalls wurde ich im harz zweimal von starenkästen fotografiert, weil ich ein schneller junge bin  war aber nicht schnell genug - habe sie nur gereizt.
> Düsseldorf finde ich besser - da ist mehr los und ich werde mich nicht verfahren wie im harz.


 


@ Otto,#h

du bist soger eine Niete in Heimatkunde.
Ronsdorf ist ein Stadtteil von Wuppertal.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Oelki (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Genau Otto, 

mein Ort heißt Rosdorf, ohne "n"!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hallo Jürgen,

ich muß mal sehen wann, aber mit der Altstadt wirds wohl nichts, da sicher meine Familie mit fährt und die nicht mehr gut zu Fuß ist, und mein Hund zu groß, und die Rückfahrt zu lang. Und dann muß natürlich die Autobahn frei sein, sprich das Wetter mitspielen.

Schaun wir mal.

HG Annette


----------



## Oelki (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo FangeNichts5, 

Du hast nicht zufällig vor im September zu fahren, dann komme ich nämlich auch.

HG Annette


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

|supergri





Oelki schrieb:


> Genau Otto,
> 
> mein Ort heißt Rosdorf, ohne "n"!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 


Annette,

das Parkhaus ist ca. 150m von der Altstadt entfernt, 
dürfte also keinen Einfluss auf die Rückfahrt haben.|abgelehn
Dort gibt es auch eine Menge China-Restaurants,also dein
"Kleiner" ist auch dort gut aufgehoben.:m 
Das Weitere können wir ja mal Anfang des neuen Jahres
per Pn besprechen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen,
da gebe ich dir recht, die eltern von annette werden im parkhotel an der kö untergebracht - direkt an der altstadt, der hund wird im chinarestaurant verarbeitet und wir werden annette mal die altstadt zeigen, mit allen höhen und tiefen - sie wird es nie vergesen und uns speichern im kopf und dieses ereignis, bekannte und freunde im kleinen städtchen ohne (n) d.h. rosdorf erzählen.
Ich glaube wir können jedoch annette nicht überreden - wenn ich so die ersten zeilen von ihr lese - wie können wir sie überreden? 
Sollen wir rosdorf mit 30 personen überfallen - dann hätten wir eine chance, dass sie düsseldorf vorzieht 

Nun genug vom altstadtbummel - vor etwa einem jahr wurde in hvide sande ein schöner lippfisch gelandet. Mein freund hat ihn gefangen - schönes exemplar - es sind also nicht nur heringe, makrelen oder hornhechte dort, sondern auch noch andere fische. Er sieht aus wie ein exot, jedoch kommt er in der nordsee vor, wobei in den wärmeren gebieten es nur so wimmelt von den zig lippfischarten.
Hier mal ein foto  





(Klaus, ich grüße dich und wünsche dir einen guten rutsch und entschuldige, wenn ich dir den kopf abgeschnitten habe)


----------



## FangeNichts5 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hallo FangeNichts5,
> 
> Du hast nicht zufällig vor im September zu fahren, dann komme ich nämlich auch.
> 
> HG Annette


 
Ne, habe ich nicht vor, iss aber ja auch noch lange hin und ich werde versuchen so oft wie möglich nach HS und Umgebung zu kommen. Aber das ist schwierig, ich bin abhängig von meinen Eltern, ob ich kommen kann, denn ich bin ja erst 14.

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## leif88 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

na ich werde denn auch wider nächstes jahr zum heringsangeln da sein war diese jahr schon zu hornis angeln da hat super geklappt über 50 stück war geil

gruß
       leif88:q


----------



## LAC (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Leif88
das glaube ich dir mit den hornis, denn der angelplatz dort ist einfach spitze. Für mich zählt er - obwohl er nicht schön ist - zu den besten in europa, sage sogar, es ist der beste. Kenne kein angelrevier in europa, wo so geballt hornhechte vorkommen.


----------



## Quappenjäger (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

otto hast du deinen dicken beutel zu weihnachten leer bekommen ???
na in en paar monaten werde ich das mal kontrollieren wenn ich in hs bin :q#h


----------



## Oelki (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo leif88,

viewiele Portionen kriegt man von einem Horni, so wie bei einer Forelle?

Dann hättest du ja für ein Jahr genug Fisch zusammen.

Glückwunsch, hat bestimmt Spaß gemacht die Angelei. Kenn ich vom Plattfischangeln wenn die Beißlaune der Fische nicht nachläßt, da gibts ein Adrenalinschub nach dem anderen. Oder natürlich auch im Forellenpuff, aber so in freier Wildbahn, dass macht schon Spaß.

HG Annette


----------



## Oelki (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hä? Welchen dicken Beutel? Otto war dein Beutel dick?


----------



## LAC (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Quappie und Annette

Was denkt ihr von mir - ich habe keinen dicken beutel, sondern einen dicken sack, der zur weihnachtszeit prall gefüllt war mit leckeren pralinen. Mit kleinigkeiten gebe ich mich doch nicht ab, bin doch kein kind mehr - nur zur infornmation. 

Quappie, leider habe ich keine pralinen mehr, sonst hätte ich dir im frühjahr beim angeln zwei in die nasenlöcher gedrückt - du walross :q


----------



## Quappenjäger (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

wal ja , aber ross #d bin noch nie geritten!! aber wenn du etwas ins loch stopfst wirst du meinen walgesang erleben :k|supergri


----------



## Oelki (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Otto und Quappi,#h

beginne demnächst mit der Pralinenherstellung, wenn ich Vorkoster brauche, ob die Pralinen bekömmlich sind, wende ich mich an euch. Oder frage Arzt oder Apotheker. 
Warte nur noch auf die Zutaten, habe sie bestellt, und dann gibts Heringstrüffel in Eierlikör, und Dorschleber in Himbeergeist. Was meint ihr? Darf ich euch eine Kostprobe zusenden?

Mahlzeit, Annette


----------



## LAC (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Annette.
danke, dass du an mich gedacht hast - als vorkoster - ich liebe es, wenn ich es als erster darf. Jedoch habe ich frisches fleisch hier, warum soll ich da gammelfisch aus ro(n)sdorf nehmen - lebe halt dort wo die fische sind. Sende Quappie eine kostprobe. Mach ihm eine schöne mischung fertig bei der dorschleber mit himbeergeist, damit er auf andere gedanken kommt und ganz ruhig wird. Er ist halt süchtig nach fischgeruch - deshalb ist gammelfisch nicht schlecht für ihn, damit er die nase voll hat, sonst stopfe ich sie ihm voll, wenn er kommt - dann sagen alle angler zu ihm: hallo walross. Stelle mir dieses bildlich vor, wenn er mit zwei weißwurzeln in der nase, getränkt in himbeergeist - fische fängt. Werde es fotografisch festhalten und berichten.


----------



## Oelki (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Otto,

ich denke wenn die Fische Quappi so sehen, werden sie sich magisch zu ihm hingezogen fühlen, und wenn er die Pralinen dann noch wie Boilies aufs Haar zieht, beißen nur noch die großen Räuber.

:vik: Petri Heil


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

ich wünsche euch allen eine guten rutsch ins neue jahr.
 wenige hänger, dicke fische und nicht so´nen dicken morgen früh.
gruss olav


----------



## LAC (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> 
> ich denke wenn die Fische Quappi so sehen, werden sie sich magisch zu ihm hingezogen fühlen, und wenn er die Pralinen dann noch wie Boilies aufs Haar zieht, beißen nur noch die großen Räuber.
> 
> :vik: Petri Heil


 
nicht schlecht, aber nicht nur die fische, da ich ihn mit einer schokoladenlasur überziehe, dann sieht er aus wie ein rastermann. Man hat mir gesagt, sie sollen gut angeln können und wahnsinnige chansen haben.  Sie sollen musik in den adern haben - ich kenne mich damit nicht aus, da meine angelmethoden anders gelagert sind. Kennst du dich da aus? Jedenfalls könnte ich mir vorstellen dass er in hvide sande ein gefragter mann wird -  man fragt ihn sicherlich, ob er mr. tornado ist und beim klimagipfel in kopenhagen dabei war, da du ihn fisiert hast. 

@ Olaf 
wünsche ich dir sowie dein frauchen auch.
Melde mich noch über skype.


----------



## Quappenjäger (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> nicht schlecht, aber nicht nur die fische, da ich ihn mit einer schokoladenlasur überziehe, dann sieht er aus wie ein rastermann. Man hat mir gesagt, sie sollen gut angeln können und wahnsinnige chansen haben. Sie sollen musik in den adern haben - ich kenne mich damit nicht aus, da meine angelmethoden anders gelagert sind. Kennst du dich da aus? Jedenfalls könnte ich mir vorstellen dass er in hvide sande ein gefragter mann wird - man fragt ihn sicherlich, ob er mr. tornado ist und beim klimagipfel in kopenhagen dabei war, da du ihn fisiert hast.
> 
> @ Olaf
> wünsche ich dir sowie dein frauchen auch.
> Melde mich noch über skype.


 

@otto 
aber nicht das du dann an mir naschen tust |kopfkrat

allen nen guten rutsch |wavey:


----------



## Balouderbaer (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo zusammen,

ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch in das neue Jahr!
Besonders an Otto und Inge!|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:

Manfred


|laola:


----------



## LAC (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo zusammen,

ich wünsche euch allen, ein gutes neues jahr 2010, gesundheit und kapitale fische. 

Das Jahr 2009 ist nun vorbei, unser thread "hvide sande 2009" versinkt nun langsam in die tiefe. Durchleuchte ich ihn, dann ist er mit 122 seiten, 1826 antworten und 67.621 hits - fast eine Bibel für den angler geworden. Nun habe ich mir nicht die mühe gemacht und untersucht, ob er der größte ist, jedoch sagt mir mein gefühl, dass er zu den größten zählt - 67.612 hits in einem jahr - nicht schlecht und förmlich ein muss für jeden angler, der über die fischfauna in dieser region und wie man sie am haken bekommt, etwas wissen möchte.
Nun ist der bereich um hvide sande, die ferienhochburg von dänemark und besitzt abwechselungsreiche angelgebiete, da dort die schwarmfische wie hering, hornhecht und makrele vorkommen und durch die fischarten im fjord sowie in den fließgewässer - nicht zu vergessen die große anzahl an pu&take anlagen - die region gerne von angelrn aufgesucht wird. Zu erwähnen sei, dass ich hvide sande als eines der besten angelplätze für hornhechte sehe.
Dieses ist ein grund, warum er solche hits verzeichnen kann, natürlich auch durch unsere postings, wo informationen, erfahrungen ausgetauscht werden über fisch und fang, bis hin zu privaten postings und weiter zum "bla-bla" wo es ganz lustig wird. Sicherlich nicht immer für den ein oder anderen besucher wichtig, da es bla-bla für ihn ist. Dadurch entstanden auch im thread spannungen bis hin zu bösen postings. All dieses kann ich verstehen, da wir ja menschen sind mit unterschiedlichen gefühlen und denkweisen. 
Freue mich jedoch, dass in dieser großen gemeinschaft, es nie richtig gekracht hat, da eine beruhigung oft schon nach kurzer zeit eintrat oder es ist im sande verlaufen. Auch freundschaften sind untereinander entstanden. bordies haben sich getroffen und ich habe etwa 20 angler überredet, mitglied im anglerboard zu werden - kennen sie gar nicht alle mehr, da sie aus den augen verschwunden sind. Jedenfalls hat sich hier eine gute truppe gefunden, wo auch hier und da mal ein witz gemacht wird, was ein außenstehender bzw. ein neuling nicht verstehen kann. Ingesamt gesehen finde ich ihn jedoch sehr gut. Nun sitze ich hier vor ort und bin gerne bereit, all mein wissen an bordies weiterzuleiten. Ich nenne auch alle hot spots und wie man sie überlisten kann, habe auch keine angst, dass man sie mir vor der nase wegfängt, denn zwischen theorie d.h. informationen die ich gebe und paxis, trennen sich welten. 
Nun bemängele ich auch etwas, da sich gegen ende des jahres immer mehr lustige postings angesammelt haben, da will ich mich nicht von freisprechen und ich habe immer geantwortet - auch lustige und verrückte sachen gepostet bis hin zum seehundtrainer - was einige als eine warhheit angesehen haben. Nun kann ich die finger schnell bewegen und meine gedanken auch, und gebe dann freien lauf und da entwickelt sich dieses beim schreiben. 
Oft jedoch habe ich gedacht, was machst du eigentlich hier, ich bin ja nicht süchtig am pc und auch nicht arbeitslos wo ich genug zeit habe, da ich etwas wichtigeres zu tun habe. Bei einem posting, bekamen dann fünf bordies auf einmal eine antwort, wenn ich geantwortet habe 
Da dieses dann und wann mal ausgleiten kann ist normal, denn bla, bla, bal oder lustige sachen posten, bringen ja etwas leben im thread. In letzter zeit jedoch, nahm es für mich etwas überhand, eine kleine bremse werde ich einlegen.

Meine zeilen sind nur ein kurzer rückblich auf das jahr 2009 und ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir - aber auch neue bordies - uns gegenseitig reichlich informationen austauschen und gemeinsam freude dabei haben auch wenn einer jetzt denkt, der kerl ist bescheuert was soll solch ein dreck zu schreiben, über fische will ich was lesen, er hat recht, ich bin bescheuert, da ich dieses schreibe . 
Jetzt genussvoll ein glas Wein trinken ist besser - ich mache es jetzt und trinke auf euch.


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ein Frohes neues Jahr Euch allen und alles Gute für 2010.
Viel Glück beim Angeln.


----------



## Michael_05er (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Auch von mir ein frohes neues Jahr 2010 an alle Hvide-Sande-Fans. Ich freue mich auf ein Jahr mit lustigen Postings, Fangmeldungen und vielen Tipps und Tricks rund um den Ringköbing Fjord. Und auf meinen Dänemark-Urlaub im Sommer 
Viele Grüße und Petri Heil an alle!
Michael


----------



## okram24 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Auch ich wünsche Allen ein gutes Jahr 2010!

@LAC: Schönes posting, Otto und ich hoffe, daß es hier so weitergeht!

Der HS-Urlaub im Sommer 2010 ist auch bei mir schon gebucht und ich hoffe, daß es auch dieses Jahr wieder so ein super Treffen gibt!


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wünsche euch allen, ein gutes neues jahr 2010, gesundheit und kapitale fische.
> 
> ...


 


@ Otto,#h

ein guter Abschluss des Jahres *2009* uns ein guter
Start von *2010*.#6#6#6

Auch ich freue mich auf ein Wiedersehen mit lieb
gewonnenen Angelkollegen und Kolleginnen in diesem
hoffentlich fischträchtigerem Jahr.

Viele Grüße,

Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Quappenjäger (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

wie ich sehen konnte ist auch otto gut reingekommen #h

hütte gestern für osterferien gebucht !!!!

müssen wir schon mal die besatzmaßnamen für die nordsee besprechen |supergri
würde sagen mit herringen kann otto schon mal anfangen ein paar tonnen an der schleuse auszusetzten |rolleyes


----------



## LAC (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Quappie, 
mit den besatzmaßnahmen sollte man nicht scherzen |supergri ist auch ein kleiner scherz. Jedoch mache ich mir gedanken, da es im herbst mit den heringen nicht gut aussah, außer in den geschäften, die werden aber beliefert von fischern, die sie uns vor der nase wegfangen. Sie freuen sich nicht, wenn sie vier am paternoster haben, sondern sind erst zufrieden, wenn sie in tonnen rechnen können.
Da ist was wahres dran, denn im herbst, kommen nach hvide sande nicht die mengen, wie im frühjahr. Es ist ein anderer stamm, der aus einer ganz anderen richtung (nordlich) zu uns kommt - sie landen vorher in den netzen der kutter. Die durchkommen landen dann am haken, wobei die landung - zur freude der kinder - der seehund macht. 

Schöner heringssalat ist das.

Nun könen alle angler sagen, wir waren es, die bei der "rettungsaktion der seehunde im herbst" dafür gesorgt haben, dass die seehunde nicht verhungern - sie reihen sich also unter den naturschützern ein und stehen bei dieser aktion an erster stelle. |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri Weiter so - was macht man nicht alles für seehunde und den kindern. Fast hätte ich es vergessen, mama macht noch ein foto davon.

Quappie, wusstes du, dass die seehunde, durch ihre schnauzhaare alles orten können, wie goß der fisch ist, wie wei er entfernt ist und wie schnell er "schwimmt" am haken - du kannst nicht so schnll drehen, wie der seehund schwimmen kann - er bleibt sieger und pflückt ihne dir - zur freude der kinder - an der steinschüttung vom haken, schaut dich mit seinen großen augen ganz treu an -es ist eine geste, die bedeutet, dass er wieder kommt, wenn du vor freude brüllst ich habe einen fisch am haken.
|supergri|supergri|supergri

Er macht es für den eigenverbrauch und nimmt nur fische von denen, die sie in kleintranspotrten nach dutschland fahren - du bleibst also verschont, da du ja nur in tonnen rechnest. 
Ich werde im frühjahr vier volle tage angeln, damit ich für die nächsten jahre fische habe |supergri nur eine vorsorge, damit ich nicht verhungere


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Quappie,
> mit den besatzmaßnahmen sollte man nicht scherzen |supergri ist auch ein kleiner scherz. Jedoch mache ich mir gedanken, da es im herbst mit den heringen nicht gut aussah, außer in den geschäften, die werden aber beliefert von fischern, die sie uns vor der nase wegfangen. Sie freuen sich nicht, wenn sie vier am paternoster haben, sondern sind erst zufrieden, wenn sie in tonnen rechnen können.
> Da ist was wahres dran, denn im herbst, kommen nach hvide sande nicht die mengen, wie im frühjahr. Es ist ein anderer stamm, der aus einer ganz anderen richtung (nordlich) zu uns kommt - sie landen vorher in den netzen der kutter. Die durchkommen landen dann am haken, wobei die landung - zur freude der kinder - der seehund macht.
> 
> ...


 


@ Otto,#h

hast du dich schon mal gefragt,weshalb erfahrene Angler
sich ihre Nasenhaare nicht schneiden,und meißtens den
Kopf unter Wasser haben? :q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen,
ich danke dir -  jetzt ist der groschen gefallen, habe mich gerade mal im spiegel angesehen und festgestellt, dass ich ähnlich wie deine schilderung im posting aussehe und handele. Habe mir immer gedanken gemacht, warum läuft die angelei bei mir so erfolgreich - dachte es würde von den informationen der bordies im anglerbord kommen - jetzt kenne ich das geheimnis, von meinen haaren in den nasengrotten. Meine haare lokalisieren die fische schon von land aus. Es müssen wunderbesen sein, die ich besitze, aber auch alles, auch die art wird weitergeleitet zum gehirn. Alle meine tätigkeiten werden gesteuert vom gehirn, ich mache es einfach, warum kann ich nicht sagen, mein instinkt leitet mich.
Jedoch sagt mir mein gehirn auch, dass ich nach fisch gleich stinke. Darüber habe ich mich immer gewundert, weil es stimmt. 
Gruß vom fischfinger


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Jürgen,
> ich danke dir - jetzt ist der groschen gefallen, habe mich gerade mal im spiegel angesehen und festgestellt, dass ich ähnlich wie deine schilderung im posting aussehe und handele. Habe mir immer gedanken gemacht, warum läuft die angelei bei mir so erfolgreich - dachte es würde von den informationen der bordies im anglerbord kommen - jetzt kenne ich das geheimnis, von meinen haaren in den nasengrotten.* Meine haare lokalisieren die fische schon von land aus.* Es müssen wunderbesen sein, die ich besitze, aber auch alles, auch die art wird weitergeleitet zum gehirn. Alle meine tätigkeiten werden gesteuert vom gehirn, ich mache es einfach, warum kann ich nicht sagen, mein instinkt leitet mich.
> Jedoch sagt mir mein gehirn auch, dass ich nach fisch gleich stinke. Darüber habe ich mich immer gewundert, weil es stimmt.
> Gruß vom fischfinger


 


Otto,

nicht so bescheiden.:m
Die Reibekuchen und Mettbrötchen in der Düsseldorfer
Altstadt hast du letztens ja auch recht zielsicher an-
gesteuert.Es muß also noch mehr Magie in deinen Nüstern
verborgen sein.:#2:

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Quappenjäger (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

wenn ich mich nicht irre war das auch ein sehr schlechter herbst! wird zeit das du den froschmann machst und vor meinem osterbesuch seehundsteak aufm grill servierst #6
mal gespannt ob besser schmeckt als tunfiske :q


----------



## LAC (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,
> 
> nicht so bescheiden.:m
> Die Reibekuchen und Mettbrötchen in der Düsseldorfer
> ...


 
Jürgen, 
es war der selbsterhaltungstrieb - sonst wäre ich gestorben von hunger  - sex hatte ich ja nicht. 
@ Quappie, frag mal jürgen, was lecker ist, er hat mir mal eine steak mitgebracht - das war saftig und zerging auf der zunge. Das würde ich dir empfehlen - war lecker. 
Wenn du es verschlungen hast, solltest du nur auf deine beine aufpassen, nicht das du mich im hintern tritts, dann schicke ich dich zu den seehunden. 
Keine angst, ich gehe mit und halte deine hand schön fest,  damit du sie dir genau ansehen kannst und nicht so schnell auftrieb bekommst . :q  zwei minuten sollten wir sie uns schon ansehen.


----------



## Harti (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo liebe HS Fans,

ich wünsche euch allen ein gesundes, fangtastisches neues Jahr!

Auch dieses Jahr werde ich es nicht versäumen alle Postings zu lesen und hier und da meinen Senf dazu abgeben. Ganz im Sinne der "Neujahrsansprache" von Otto auf der 2. Seite! |good:
@otto
plane gerade meinen Maiurlaub mit dem Hornhechtrekordversuch. Du weißt was ich meine! Hast du noch ein Plätzchen frei in der 21. KW?

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## Ulrich (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich wünsche Euch  auch allen ein frohes neues Jahr


          und hoffe viele Heringe ab 10.04.in Hvide Sande
          oder Thorsminde zu fangen. 


                      Ulrich#6


----------



## TapfererSchneider (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Auch ich wünsche allen ein frohes neues Jahr und viele dicke Fische!!!!


----------



## LAC (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Hatri
Torsten, zuerst ein frohes neues wünsche ich dir und dein frauchen. War besorgt, dass etwas passiert wäre, da ich nach unserem treffen, nichts mehr von dir gehört habe. Freue mich, dass du noch lebst.
Die schutzsalbe für kälte, die ich von dir bekommen habe,  ist nicht schlecht - habe sie schon eingesetzt bei dieser saukälte, da ich angst hatte, wenn ich die handschuhe ausziehe, dass die finger fehlen bzw. noch in den spitzen der handschuhe stecken. 
Das mit dem hornhechtrekord könnte gelingen, vor einigen jahren hatte ich ihn schon gebrochen, jedoch die papiere nicht weggeschickt. Ich stehe ja nicht so auf die jagd nach rekordfische, obwohl ich 4 deutsche und einen europarekord noch halte - in den 8oger jahren - nicht mehr zu knacken - da sie immer kleiner werden. Ich habe sie nur gefangen, weil ich bei meinen referaten, die ich bei den vereinen gehalten habe, immer von vereinsmitglieder aus den ersten reihen - mit orden behangen - gehört habe, der soll uns nichts von den bedrohten kleinfischarten erzählen, der soll erst mal dicke fische fangen.
Ich war ja ein rotes tuch, denn sie sollten die nichtangelbaren kleinfische auch berücksichtigen und kaufen beim besatz -sie geben ja hauptsächlich nur geld aus für angelbare auch wenn sie dort fehl am platze sind. 

Das habe ich dann wahr gemacht, sofort ganz dick in einem jahr - lang ist es her. 
Kann jeder, er muss nur wissen wo sie sind und zeit haben |supergri
Ich galube beim hornhecht ziehe ich mal mit und wir werden gemeinsam zuschlagen, da ja die angelei nicht schlecht ist auf hornhecht - egal ob ein rekordfisch dabei ist. Es geht nur noch in hvide sande - kenne keinen besseren ort, wo diese stückzahlen vorkommen. Eine bessere chance geht nicht, wobei in der maizeit die chancen besser sind, da kommen die kapitalen - im sommer kann ich sie ohne brille nicht mehr vom tobiasfisch (sandaal) unterscheiden - ich sehe es schon an der pose, wie sie am lutschen sind, dann höre ich auf.

Torsten, nun kennst du dich ja auch aus, wie man sie am haken bekommt, ich angele ja sonst nur immer drei, vier stunden, was machen wir mit den ganzen fischen, wenn wir den ganzen tag angeln und immer noch auf den großen warten. Soll ich inge mästen - sie liebt hornhecht in dillsoße - bis sie platzt, oder sollen wir zebrastreifen auf den straßen damit anlegen, damit die angler schneller die straße überqueren können und zum gewässer kommen. 

Hier mal einen kleiner vorgeschmack und schleif schon mal die haken, was man in den nachmittagsstunden fangen kann.




Melde mich noch - bin in zwei tagen jedoch für 14 tage in wärmere gebiete - inge sucht noch im büro, damit wir was günstiges finden - sucht schon vier nächte - sparen 40 euro oder zahlen drauf, da sie zu lange gesucht hat.|supergri jedoch bildet das, sie kennt schon alle hotels und bungalows von den kanaren |supergri
gruss otto



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=1303&pictureid=21478 




http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=1303&pictureid=21478


----------



## Quappenjäger (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

otto dein bild lässt meine finger schon jucken und der sabber tropft auf die tastatur :c


----------



## strandlaeufer (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

_Ebenfalls frohes, neues Jahr._

_Liegen jetzt eigentlich 2 Kutter in HS?#c_

_Ich hatte gehört, dass ein weiterer Kutter hierher verlegen wollte._


----------



## felixx@hi-pro (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

hi,

erstnochmal allen ein gesunden neues jahr.

@strandlaeufer:
M/S Lene  http://www.codhunter.dk/

ich bin ende märz wieder in Hvide Sande.
ich will auf jeden fall wieder eine kuttertour machen.
2009 hab ich eine 8h tour mit der solea gemacht und war zufrieden.

mfg felix


----------



## cannibal - gast (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



strandlaeufer schrieb:


> _Ebenfalls frohes, neues Jahr._
> 
> _Liegen jetzt eigentlich 2 Kutter in HS?#c_
> 
> _Ich hatte gehört, dass ein weiterer Kutter hierher verlegen wollte._




Frohes Neues an alle Hvide Sande Fahrer!

Der Kutter die Ms Lene From ist zur Zeit im Trockendock, die erste Tour startet am 15.01!
Ich habe für dieses Jahr schon eine 2 Tages Tour gebucht! Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass dieser Kutter sich durchsetzten wird gegen die Solea, da das Konzept ist einfach stimmig:vik:


----------



## LAC (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo,
ja nach der werbung liegen jetzt zwei kutter in hvide sande - das ist ja nicht schlecht, dieses belebt ja das geschäft und jeder kann sich jetzt nach seinem geschmack eins aussuchen.
Ich wünsche, dass das neue schiff wie die solea auch schöne angelfahrten macht.

Die webseite habe ich mir angesehen, vom neuen schiff, er hat ja ein spezielles konzept und spricht den angler an, nicht schlecht - hoffe er kann auch die fahrten machen und bekommt genug angler.
Denn hvide sande ist ein platz wo familienurlaub gemacht wird und da werden nicht alle angler sich mal 2 oder 3 tage von der familie verabschieden - und nochmal zahlen für einen angelurlaub.
Dicke fische vor allem bei den haien, habe ich gesehen - die kommen ja schnell am haken |supergri dort wo man hvide sande nicht mehr sehen kann, vom flugzeug
Man kann sein konzept nicht mit der solea vergleichen, ich kenne es nur nach der webseite, jedenfalls fährt diese ja oft raus - mit anglern aber auch mit reichlich touristen die mal angeln wollen.
cannibalcatfish, berichte mal wenn du zurück kommst. Gestern habe ich noch ein telefonat geführt, wo wir uns über eine fahrt unterhalten haben,  werde sicherlich auch noch eine tour mit ihm machen.

Ich wünsche beiden schiffen alles gute und dass auf den fahrten dicke fische gefangen werden. 

In den nachrichten in dk, wurde berichtet dass der dorschbestand sich erholt hat, da die preise im keller gegangen sind.|supergri 
Wird sichrlich ein gutes fangjahr werden  also bucht mal schön und berichtet.


----------



## Oelki (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo alle HS-FANS,

auch von mir ein frohes neues Jahr und das Petrus uns allen wohlgesinnt ist.

@Otto schick mir mal per PN deine Adresse, dann kriegst du die erste Pralinenkostprobe. Keine Sorge die Sache mit der Dorschleber hab ich gleich aufgegeben. Mußte die Leber auf 45°C erwärmen, mit Sahne und weißer Schokolade mischen und es sah einfach zum Abgwöhnen aus. Bin derzeit bei alkoholischen Leckereien angelangt und die gelingen schon recht gut. Natürlich fehlen da noch einige poetische Namen, also sieh das Vorkosten, als Pralinentaufe an.

Liebe Grüße Annette


----------



## cannibal - gast (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ja nach der werbung liegen jetzt zwei kutter in hvide sande - das ist ja nicht schlecht, dieses belebt ja das geschäft und jeder kann sich jetzt nach seinem geschmack eins aussuchen.
> Ich wünsche, dass das neue schiff wie die solea auch schöne angelfahrten macht.
> 
> ...




Genau so sieht es aus. Die Solea ist mehr der Touri-Kutter und die Lene From eher für Angeler die einen Urlaub im Urlaub erleben wollen. Der neue Kutter ist auch eher auf dänische Kunden ausgerichtet, da die Solea keinen guten Stand in Dänemark hat. Das Konzept gleicht der der Emma-Line/Bodil und der Thailand. Die Haitouren(nix für mich, außer man könnte die Haie C&R) sind schon speziell, allerdings ist eine 15-Std anfahrt ins Fanggebiet erforderlich, daher gehen diese Touren auch 3-5 Tage.
Berichten werde ich, allerdings ist die Tour erst ende Mai.


----------



## LAC (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



cannibalcatfish schrieb:


> Genau so sieht es aus. Die Solea ist mehr der Touri-Kutter und die Lene From eher für Angeler die einen Urlaub im Urlaub erleben wollen. Der neue Kutter ist auch eher auf dänische Kunden ausgerichtet, da die Solea keinen guten Stand in Dänemark hat. Das Konzept gleicht der der Emma-Line/Bodil und der Thailand. Die Haitouren(nix für mich, außer man könnte die Haie C&R) sind schon speziell, allerdings ist eine 15-Std anfahrt ins Fanggebiet erforderlich, daher gehen diese Touren auch 3-5 Tage.
> Berichten werde ich, allerdings ist die Tour erst ende Mai.


 
Da gebe ich dir etwas recht, wobei die solea ja unterschiedliche tagestouren u.a. auch zum weissen riff anbietet - nicht gerade das beste angelgebiet in dänemark - jedoch sehen die fangzahlen ganz gut aus, da ich sie gesehen habe. 
Egal, ob auf diesem kahn meistens angelnde touristen und nur wenige angler sind, der kahn ist voll und sie fährt oft.
Das ist die grundlage, dass überhaupt solch eine kahn überleben kann. 
Hinzu kommt, die solea hat eine seht gute anlaufstelle damit man diese fahrten buchen kann, sie ist zentral und eine bessere kenne ich nicht in hvide sande.
Auch wenn über diesen angelladen neg. postings zu lesen sind, ich schmunzele darüber, da er reichlich aufgesucht wird, von touristen und anglern. Ich glaube er ist führend in hvide sande
Das sind gewaltige vorteile - jedoch wünsche ich beiden erfolge, mir ist es egal wie sich dieses entwickelt, jedoch finde ich es gut, dass jetzt zwei dort liegen - die betreiber dieser schiffe schaukeln das untereinander ab, es könnte den anglern zu gute kommen. Fragt sich nur, wer mehr luft von den beiden hat. Ist die Nachfrage da, läuft alles bestens, ist sie nicht da, kostet solch ein kahn 1000 euro am tag. 

Deine netten worte "einen Urlaub im Urlaub" sich gönnen, können sicherlich nicht alle angler sich leisten in der heutigen zeit. Es sind nur wenige angler, die es machen können, und die es sich erlauben, können zu den besten fangplätzen auch außerhalb des landes fahren, da die finanzen es ermöglichen. 

Mit einheimische angler habe ich auch gesprochen, die wenigen die wir hier haben - es ist ein dünn besiedeltes gebiet (hier sind aber die meisten touristen des landes) - fahren zum kleinen belt, und in 10 min sind sie am angelplatz, zahlen wenig geld und fangen dorsche und werden nicht seekrank dabei, das machen sie mal die wenigen angler, die an der nordseeseite leben, am wochenende. 
Nun habe ich auch an hochseefahrten teilgenommen, die wir vom verein organisiert haben - 600 km anreise mit bus war das wenigste - in ostsee und nordsee haben wir geangelt, es waren alles organisierte "angler", |supergri jedoch auf dem schiff entwickelten sich ein großteil dieser truppe zu hilfslose menschen, die am kotzen waren oder von der angelei im meer keine ahnung hatten - einmal im jahr gings aufs meer, sie waren nicht schlauer, wie die angelnden touristen in hvide sande - konnten jedoch gut rotaugen fangen.

Jedoch sehe ich auch einen vorteil - der liegt jedoch nicht gegenüber der solea - sondern gegenüber den anderen schiffen, die nördlich ihre angelfahrten anbieten, denn die liegen von deutschland - wo die meisten angler leben - etwas weiter entfernt und die vereine oder gruppen müssen nicht so lange mit dem auto fahren. Da sehe ich einen großen vorteil - diese buchungen werden per internet gemacht, jedoch nicht vor ort. Ein vorteil, der jedoch ganz anders gelagert ist.

Ein nachteil ist, unsere falche südliche nordsee, sie zählt nicht mehr zu den ertragreichen fischrevieren . Am "weissen riff" beginnt es erst für den angler - man muss also lange fahren, das kostet geld und zeit um zu bessere angelreviere zu kommen. Der fisch bestand wird nicht besser - er wird schlechter und verlagert sich noch. Der fischereihafen in esbjerg ist geschlossen und in hvide sande liegen nur kleine schiffe, die ums überleben kämpfen, da sie nicht zu den guten fangplätzen fahren können. So wurde mir berichtet aus erster hand, die mit dem fischfang etwas zu tun haben. Sie planen, ihn in den nächsten jahren den hafen ausbauen, damit große schiffe dort anlegen können - ob noch fische dann da sind, steht in den sternen geschrieben. 

Die fangerfolge auf diesen fischkuttern, haben ja nichts mit dem schiff zu tun, da spielen ja zig faktoren eine rolle, da die angelei in der nordsee anders ist, als in den meeren, wo man auf pelagische fische geht, hier wird ein genauer punkt angesteuert, wenn das der kapitän macht - dieses setze ich voraus, wenn einer angelfahrten anbietet - wo sich die fische aufhalten an riffkanten, wracks usw. dann gehts los oder nicht. Das hat nichts mit der angelei in den exotischen ländern zu tun, wo man sie sucht und auch noch den richtigen köder haben muss und vieles mehr. Suchen muss man nur makrelen - d.h. pelagische fische, da gehören auch die haie zu - einige, wie z.b. katzenhaie ausgeschlossen. Nun kann man den dorsch, de sich schnell vermehren kann, nicht mt anderen fischarten vergleichen, die sind halt seltener anzutreffen.
Wenn wir von haie in der nordsee schreiben, dann sind einige arten bei uns heimisch und einige sind sommergäste und dann kommen die irrläufer. Insgesamt sind reichlich arten hier vertreten ich will die einzelnen arten nicht aufzählen, jedoch erstelle ich im moment einen fischatlas - dort sind alle erfasst, man wundert sich.
Wenn ich jedoch heringshaie fangen will, dann fahre ich nicht zur nordsee nach hvide sande, sondern in gebiete wo ich eine größere chance habe. In den 80ger jahren habe ich haie in der nordsee gesucht und auch gefangen u.a. auch hundshaie - pelagische fische, die ab 14 grad wassertemperatur, als sommergast zur nordsee kommen. Sie schwimmen hinter den makrelnschwärmen her. In deutschland wurden sie in den jahren um helgoland gefangen und am borkum riff - ich zog dieses riff vor, da es westlicher lag d.h. näher zum kanal hin und rechnete mir eine größere chance aus. Damit sie auch mein makrelenstück, dass ich am haken hatte finden, habe ich "rubby dubby" gemacht, d.h. ein duftspur gelegt, indem ich makrelen durch den wolf gedreht habe - es waren etwa 100 stück die ich vorher gefangen habe. Das machen sicherlich auch die angler, die mit gefrierkisten nach hvide sande kommen. Da zählt jeder fisch. |supergri und jeder taler.

Jedenfalls freue ich mich für die angler, dass jetzt zwei kutter in hvide sande liegen und warte auf die ersten berichte.
Hier mal ein foto, vom hai aus der nordsee, den ich gefangen habe, als vorgeschmack für die größeren heringshaie, die in hvide sande demnächst mit dem kran an land gehoben werden.







@ Oelki
Annete werde ich machen, nun kommt ja der karneval, eine zeit wo alles erlaubt ist. Da fällt mir ein, dass ein zuckerbäcker aus deutschland vor etwa 40 jahren mit seinem bäckeranzug voll mit pralinen behangen, ein karnevalfest in einer halle aufgesucht hat - alle haben von den pralinen genascht, sie haben sie ihm förmlich vom anzug gerissen bzw. gepflückt und gegessen. Nicht schlecht, diese süße verkleidung und gabe - reichlich haben davon genascht.
Was jedoch keiner wusste, er hatte diese schokoladenpralinen mit rizinusöl gefüllt, und nach geraumer zeit waren die toiletten besetzt, die hosen voll und die gänge zur toilette auch. Das fest wurde abgebrochen. Ich habe mich gekreuselt vor lachen, als ich es im fernsehen gesehen habe, als er davon berichtete, was er mal in jungen jahren gemacht hat. 
Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass du mich damit fütterst und ich beim schreiben im anglerboard glaube, ich sitze auf ein warmes weiches kissen.
Man hat mir gesagt, wenn´s soweit ist - bin ich alt. Ich bin es, da ich schon mal eine autobahnraststätte vekrampft angefahren habe - ist zwar nichts passiert, jedoch passiert dieses nur alte menschen. Junge haben da keine probleme mit - so glaube ich.:q

liebe grüße


----------



## cannibal - gast (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Lydum Art Center
Nicht das hier ein Mißverständnis entsteht! Ich will die Solea nicht schlecht machen, im Gegenteil dieser Kutter ist ebenfalls super, allerdings könnte der Kap. sich mehr mühe geben. Ich habe meine besten Touren auf der Solea gemacht. Freue mich halt tierisch auf die neue Hvide Sande Saison mit dem neuen Kutter und wie du sagst auf die entstehende Konurrenzsituation, die für uns Angeler nur positiv sein wird. Am 16.01-17.01 ist die erste Tour der Lene From bin mal gespannt was dort so gefangen wird. In dem Sinne Petri#h


----------



## Pit der Barsch (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hei Hei.
Werden in HS eigendlich Heringe gefangen ??
Ich war in Kolding über Sylvester .
Angeln war Sch...... die Rutenringe frohren andauernd zu.
Sylvester selbst war der Hafen zugefrohren#c

Kann nur besser werden

Gruß Pit


----------



## LAC (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ cannibalcatfish
das glaube ich dir,  betreffend nicht schlecht machen. Ich sehe alles ganz locker und mir ist es egal was in hvide sande passiert, freue mich auch, dass ein neuer kahn dort liegt, es können noch mehr kommen, plätze werden frei von den fischkuttern. |supergri das belebt nur das geschäft.
Könnte ja sein, dass demnächst dort ganz viele liegen, denke da an maasholm (schlei) vor vielen jahren, da lag eine ganze armade von kuttern, da alle fischer kein bock mehr hatten und nur noch für angler fuhren. Waren immer lustige fahrten, entsinne mich noch, als wir im nebel nach langeland gefahren sind - als ich beim kapitän war, sah ich, dass er außerhalb der küste, im kreis fuhr und seine stopps machte. Kein angler hat es bemerkt, als ich es an land sagte, konnte man es nicht verstehen und glaubte es nicht. Am nächsten tag bin ich nicht mehr mitgefahren, da stieg die hälfte von unserer truppe aus - grosses geschrei wae da  - einige fuhren raus und machten eine zweite rundreise. Sie haben nichts gefangen, wir hatten von land einige kleine fische landen können. Erlebnisse die die ich nicht missen möchte, obwohl es für mich keine angelfahrten waren. Wobei bei einigen fahrten wir auch reichlich gefangen haben, es waren mehr sauftouren, die  hälfte der truppe war schon am kamener kreuz besoffen, unsern ersten vors. schickte ich in cuxhaven ans wasser, er sollte mal fühlen wie kalt es ist - dann stelle ich mein system um, habe ich ihm gesagt. Da kletterte er los und schwupp lag er schon im wasser, weil er besoffen über die glatten steine nicht laufen konnte - wir mussten aber noch nach helgoland fahren.  Herrlich solche erlebnisse und fahrten - ich liebe sie.

Nur einmal war ich auf der solea, wurde noch eingeladen, es war eine makrelentour, es wurden fische gefangen, gekotzt und wir haben viel spaß gehabt, auch mich nett mit dem kapitän unterhalten - die angelei sah ich als nebensache, jedoch hatte ich auch welche.  Ich würde auch nicht als einzelperson dort eine große fahrt buchen, dieses sind mir die fünf dorsche nicht wert, jedoch bei einer guten truppe, bin ich dabei und wenn sie doppelt so teuer ist. 

Egal wie viele kutter dort liegen, sie liegen in hvide sande und sie verändern auch nicht den fischbestand in der nordsee.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

|good:
Ich habe das schon erlebt das eine Tour auf der Nordsee abgebrochen wurde weil ein Buss voller Angler so besoffen war das 99% der Angler am Kotzen waren.
Irgend jemand bekam dann noch eine Herzschwäche und die Tour wurde abgebrochen.
Natürlich lag es am Kapitän der sich quer zu den Wellen stellte ,so war das Gerücht.

Es war kaum Seegang !!!
Am Land waren sie  wieder die Helden. Die einzigen die das Nachsehen hatten waren wir ,die nüchtern waren und die Schiffsbesatzung die natürlich am Desaster schuld waren.

Schrecklich sowas !!!


----------



## LAC (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Pit
so sind die angelfahrten, ich habe an etwa 40 solcher gemeinschftsfahrten teilgenommen - es war immmer aufregen und herrlich mit anzusehen, da jede tour anders war. Deshalb kann man diese fangerfolge nicht bewerten - da nur wenige dabei sind, die wirklich angeln. Ich entsinne mich noch, als wir einmal in der nordsee am angeln waren und einer kam zu mir und zeigte mir seine neue montage - die er zuhause gebaut hatte mit ausleger - sah aus wie ein tannenbaum, voll mit haken bestückt. Was sollte ich sagen ? nicht schlecht dein gespann. Kurze zeit später hatte seine frau, die neben ihm stand, beim auswurf den vollen baum im gesicht hängen, da hätten wir bald auch die fahrt abgebrochen. Ein weitere fahrt war, wir haben alle keine dorsche gefangen, dann fing ich tobiasfische (sandaale)  das fluppt wie am band, da auch urkunden vergeben wurden- für den könig der hochseeangelei  stiegen zwei weitere angler um, und ein wettkampf zwischen uns begann. Die anderen zum teil besoffenen, hörten auf zu angeln und feuerten uns - mit bier in den händen - nur noch an, da einmal der eine und dann der andere mehr am den haken hatte - es war ein kopf an kopf rennen. Herrliche solche fahrten, deshalb war ich immer dabei, was aber nur wenig mit angeln zu tun hat. An der schweren königskette fürs hochseeangeln stehen diese fahrten, jedoch nicht geschrieben. 
Ich habe sie in der kotze schwimmen sehen und einige lagen nur unter deck, ist alles normal.
In hvide sande - legte die solea an, da fuhr ich schnell hin und wollte wissen, wie der fang aussah, einige hatten wirklich die kisten voll mit dorsch - ein großteil jedoch nicht, dann habe ich einen angesprochen, der nichts hatte, jedoch gezeichnet im gesicht war. Da bekam ich als antwort - lass mich in ruhe. Herrlich, ich liebe es, deshalb sehe ich alle diese fischkutterfahrten mit anderen augen. Selbst die käpitäne habe ich besoffen gesehen in früheren zeiten, einige waren trunkenbolde, die - kostenlos - weil man ihnen einen ausgab - dann ist man ja ein freund - mit gesoffen haben.
Oft habe ich mich gefragt, was haben diese alten kapitäne für eine ahnung, denn zwischen den fang von fischen in netzten und das aufsuchen von angelpätzen für angler und wie man sie am haken bekommt, trennen sich welten.

Damit nicht nur nette erlebnisse zu lesen sind von den bordies, hier mal einen link von der angelbroschüre  "Angelurlaub  Dänemark 2009" was die offiziellen schreiben.

http://www.e-pages.dk/visitdenmark/207/

Man findet alles dort, von den schonzeiten über mindestmaße, fischarten und -namen in dänisch, berichte über die einzelnen regionen und fischarten bis hin zu denen, die das gütesiegel für erfolgreiches angeln in dänemark bekommen haben.


----------



## Quappenjäger (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Otto schick mir mal per PN deine Adresse, dann kriegst du die erste Pralinenkostprobe. Keine Sorge die Sache mit der Dorschleber hab ich gleich aufgegeben. Mußte die Leber auf 45°C erwärmen, mit Sahne und weißer Schokolade mischen und es sah einfach zum Abgwöhnen aus. Bin derzeit bei alkoholischen Leckereien angelangt und die gelingen schon recht gut. Natürlich fehlen da noch einige poetische Namen, also sieh das Vorkosten, als Pralinentaufe an.

Liebe Grüße Annette[/QUOTE]

na da koste ich doch mit. gibt nix leckeres wenn man in die dinger beißt und sich den inhalt auf der zunge zergehen lassen kann.

müsste anner schleuse ja recht ruhig sein oder sind heringsjäger unterwegs :q ausser otto seine seehund freunde natürlich |kopfkrat


----------



## LAC (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ quappie
ganz dänemark ist im schnee versunken, die fjorde sind zugefroren, in der ostsee sind die eisbrecher unterwegs, da die schiffe bewegungslos im eis stecken und die fährverbindung nach norwegen ist eingestellt. Wir sind nur noch mit dem pc mit der welt verbunden, gut das ich das anglerbord forum habe, da informiere ich mich, was jetzt so weltweit läuft :q stehe jedoch in den startlöchern um etwas mehr zu wissen und fliege bald außer lande. Wäre schon längst weg, wenn dieses wetter nicht wäre, da wir nur flüge von dänemark nehmen, will ja nicht im flughafen in deutschland auf der bank übernachten und von daisy zugedeckt werden.

Die leckeren pralinen besitze ich (noch) nicht,  die fangerfolge sehen jedoch gut aus, du könntest jetzt kommen und ein fast zugefrorenes loch etwas größer machen. Im stehen oder auch im liegen kannst du dann all deine techniken anwenden, zwischendurch mit der rute darin rumfummeln, damit es nicht kleiner wird,  bist du zum erfolg kommst. Wenn du glück hast fängst du einen - und wenns nur eine erkältung ist. Ganz besonders pech ist, wenn mein seehund aus dem loch mit dem kopf auftaucht und zu dir sagt, was fummelst du eigenlicht hier in meinem loch rum, wie du siehst bin ich hier schon am fummeln. benötige aber etwas luft dafür.
Sollte dieses passieren ist es mein "james", ein ganz wilder draufgänger. Pass auf, wenn du deine frau mit aufs eis nimmst, dass sie nicht ausrutscht, denn er kommt sogar aufs eis. Obwohl er so lieb aussieht mit seinen großen treuen dunkelen augen, ist er ein nackenbeißer. Nicht umsonst nennen wir ihn james :q:q:q:q bond.


----------



## Norgeguide (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Freunde,
fahre in den Osterferien nach HS.
Kann mir einer sagen ab wann ich in der Skjern Au fischen darf???
Gruß Norgeguide


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Norgeguide schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> fahre in den Osterferien nach HS.
> Kann mir einer sagen ab wann ich in der Skjern Au fischen darf???
> Gruß Norgeguide


 


Hallo Norgeguide,#h

schicke mal eine PN an Boardie "Costas",er ist absoluter
Skjern-Spezialist.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## okram24 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Norgeguide schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> fahre in den Osterferien nach HS.
> Kann mir einer sagen ab wann ich in der Skjern Au fischen darf???
> Gruß Norgeguide


 
In der "Fisch und Fang" war 2009 ein Bericht über die Skern Au!
Da steht drin die Saison dauert vom 01.04.-15.09.!

Der Hinweis von Jürgen war  auch sehr gut. Costas kann ich auch nur empfehlen!


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



okram24 schrieb:


> In der "Fisch und Fang" war 2009 ein Bericht über die Skern Au!
> Da steht drin die Saison dauert vom 01.04.-15.09.!
> 
> *Der Hinweis von Jürgen war auch sehr gut. Costas kann ich auch nur empfehlen!*






Hättest auch mal was anderes schreiben sollen,du 
Meeräschenmörder.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> [/B][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
@ Jürgen 
das ist aber nicht schön, was ich da lese. Marko wurde doch vom lieben gott beschert an diesem tage - ich wurde bestraft und durfte sie mir nur ansehen. War ja mehr ein klettermax und fummler auf den steinen, jedenfalls habe ich sie wild gemacht und sie aus dem stillen eckchen vertrieben. 

Es war der hammer, als ich meine such - und kletterrunde beändigt habe und marko eine am haken hatte - war eine schöne meeräsche und ein super tag. Marko, ich hoffe sie hat gut gemundet.

Die meeräschen aus hvide sande, bringen mich jedenfalls zur verzweifelung. Ich glaube sie hassen mich.


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @* Jürgen *
> *das ist aber nicht schön, was ich da lese.* Marko wurde doch vom lieben gott beschert an diesem tage - ich wurde bestraft und durfte sie mir nur ansehen. War ja mehr ein klettermax und fummler auf den steinen, jedenfalls habe ich sie wild gemacht und sie aus dem stillen eckchen vertrieben.
> 
> Es war der hammer, als ich meine such - und kletterrunde beändigt habe und marko eine am haken hatte - war eine schöne meeräsche und ein super tag. Marko, ich hoffe sie hat gut gemundet.
> ...


 


@ Otto,#h

gebe dir völlig Recht.Es war auch nicht nett von ihm,den
Fisch ohne uns zu verspeisen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ein Hallo an alle HS-Fans#h#h#h

Nachdem wir letztes Jahr ein äußerst gelungenes Treffen
in HS auf die Beine gestellt haben jetzt die Frage,besteht
Interesse,es dieses Jahr zu wiederholen? #c
Ich bin aus verschiedenen Gründen leider nicht in der Lage
mich darum zu kümmern,und habe deshalb bereits einen Boardie,der auch letztes Jahr dabei war angesprochen,ob
er die Koordination übernehmen würde.Leider habe ich keine
Antwort erhalten.
Falls sich jemand berufen fühlt etwas auf die Beine zu stellen,mich würde es freuen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ein Hallo an alle HS-Fans#h#h#h
> 
> Nachdem wir letztes Jahr ein äußerst gelungenes Treffen
> in HS auf die Beine gestellt haben jetzt die Frage,besteht
> ...


Ich wäre sehr gerne dabei, wenn es zeitlich passt, doch das steht noch nicht fest... 
Aber es selber auf die Beine zu stellen, iss für mich etwas schwer...wäre aber gerne dabei:m
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Quappenjäger (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

ich bin in der 2 osterferien woche da! da wäre von mir aus auf jeden ein treffen drinn! 

evtl. mal posten wer wann zeit und und lust hat!

@otto
hoffe ja nicht das es deine pralinen sind die ich dann im mund habe :q
stell schon mal ne blonde kalt denn ist ja nicht mehr lange hin bis ich dich beglücke |kopfkrat:q


----------



## Costas (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Norgeguide,#h
> 
> schicke mal eine PN an Boardie "Costas",er ist absoluter
> Skjern-Spezialist.
> ...



marko & jürgen

danke für die weiterempfehlung. der "norweger" hat schon kontakt mit mir über PN genommen.

wir werden es bestimmt schaffen. wieder mindestens 1 bordietreffen in stande zu bringen. wollen wir nicht anfangen, daten vorzuschlagen?

gruss
costas


----------



## LAC (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen

das mit dem einsacken und zuhause verspeisen stimmt, ich hätte gerne eine schuppe probiert. Hätte auch noch eine stunde weiter auf dem boden gelegen und geblasen, damit die kohle zum glühen kommt und wir mal eine meeräsche hätten kosten können |supergri Aber ich gönn sie ihm und der familie.

Betreffend des bordietreffen frage ich mal ganz dumm, war ich es, dem du es gesagt hast und der sich nicht rührt. Dann entschuldige bitte - alte leute reagieren nicht so schnell und vergessen alles - zum glück- sonst wird man ja irre.
Ich versuche es nun mal - da sich ja keiner rührt - hoffe es wird mich nicht zu schwer belasten.

*2. Bordietreffen in Hvide Sande 2010* 
Nach dem grandiosem bordiereffen im jahre 2009, wollen wir erneut ein treffen für das jahr 2010 auf die beine stellen. Alle bordies und auch gäste sind recht herzlich eingeladen. Wie im letzten jahr soll es eine ganz lockere runde werden, wo wir grillen, etwas trinken, fachsimpeln und auch zusammen angeln. Alle die kommen, lade ich ein, für ein kostenlosen rundgang im nordseeaquarium - wo sie alle fische, auge in auge gegenüberstehen. Werde ihnen die fischfauna der nordsee erklären und auch wie man sie am haken bekommt. Gemeinsam soll freude aufkommen, wo wir uns gegenseitig die hände schütteln und prost mein freund sagen. 
Damit dieses auch gelingt und das letzte treffen noch überboten wird, ist es ganz einfach, wie die organisation im griff zu bekommen ist. Und zwar, man kopiert diese zeilen, setzt den namen ein und die zeit, wann er in hvide sande ist und postet ihn, damit wir wissen wer dabei ist. Dann wird unter den teilnehmern gemeinsam ein tag ausgemacht. Nun mal fleißig schreiben und für leser, die noch nicht mitglied sind, kurz anmelden und sie sind dabei. Hat es jeder verstanden? Dann geht es jetzt los - einfach eintragen.

Bordietreffen in Hvide Sande    /   im Zeitraum 09.-14.05.2010 

Jürgen Breithardt ................   kommt
Gast von Jürgen ..................  kommt
Costas...............................   kommt
Lydum Art Center.................   Kommt  



Gruß


----------



## Quappenjäger (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Jürgen
> 
> das mit dem einsacken und zuhause verspeisen stimmt, ich hätte gerne eine schuppe probiert. Hätte auch noch eine stunde weiter auf dem boden gelegen und geblasen, damit die kohle zum glühen kommt und wir mal eine meeräsche hätten kosten können |supergri Aber ich gönn sie ihm und der familie.
> 
> ...


 

termin mal fest machen! wenn passt dabei! und sonst otto machen wir mit den frauen zusammen nen schönen tach! 
zur info meine kleinen waren begeistert von dem meeresmusem!


----------



## LAC (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

*2. Bordietreffen in Hvide Sande 2010* 
Nach dem grandiosem bordiereffen im jahre 2009, wollen wir erneut ein treffen für das jahr 2010 auf die beine stellen. Alle bordies und auch gäste sind recht herzlich eingeladen. Wie im letzten jahr soll es eine ganz lockere runde werden, wo wir grillen, etwas trinken, fachsimpeln und auch zusammen angeln. Alle die kommen, lade ich ein, für ein kostenlosen rundgang im nordseeaquarium - wo sie alle fische, auge in auge gegenüberstehen. Werde ihnen die Fischfauna der nordsee erklären und auch wie man sie am Haken bekommt. Gemeinsam soll freude aufkommen, wo wir uns gegenseitig die hände schütteln und prost mein freund sagen. 
Damit dieses auch gelingt und das letzte treffen noch überboten wird, ist es ganz einfach, wie die organisation im griff zu bekommen ist. Und zwar, man kopiert diese zeilen, setzt den namen ein und die zeit, wann er in hvide sande ist und postet ihn, damit wir wissen wer dabei ist. Dann wird unter den teilnehmern gemeinsam ein tag ausgemacht. Nun mal fleißig schreiben und für leser, die noch nicht mitglied sind, kurz anmelden und sie sind dabei. Hat es jeder verstanden? Dann geht es jetzt los - einfach eintragen.

Bordietreffen in Hvide Sande / im Zeitraum 09.-14.05.2010 

Jürgen Breithardt ................ kommt
Felix Freund von Jürgen ........ kommt
Costas............................... kommt
Lydum Art Center................. Kommt 


Quappie - wir sind ganz schnell diesmal - bist du dabei. Wenn ja, dann trage dich ein - würde mich freuen, dein frau bekommt auch ein praline von mir und du wirst einen seehund sehen. Kannst mir mal eine pn senden.



Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Jürgen
> 
> das mit dem einsacken und zuhause verspeisen stimmt, ich hätte gerne eine schuppe probiert. Hätte auch noch eine stunde weiter auf dem boden gelegen und geblasen, damit die kohle zum glühen kommt und wir mal eine meeräsche hätten kosten können |supergri Aber ich gönn sie ihm und der familie.
> 
> ...


 

Nein Otto,du warst es nicht.
Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Quappenjäger (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Nein Otto,du warst es nicht.
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


 
otto schreibt heute schneller wie er lesen kann |supergri#g


----------



## Costas (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Nein Otto,du warst es nicht.
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



jürgen, hoffentlich war ich es auch nicht....oder?

otto, gut gemacht. ich habe also alle daten vorreserviert. ich hoffe, wir werden diesmal den letztjährigen teilnehmerrekord von 7 teilnehmern brechen. dass der fangrekord gebrochen wird besteht keine zweifel 

schade, dass ich dich letze woche verpasst habe. ich denke am letzten mittwoch warst du wirklich der einzige, der sich auf die strassen gewagt hat. ich war fast 2 tage eingesperrt, bis uns ein bauer mit seinem traktor die strasse freigeschauffelt hat. jetzt hat sich das schneechaos nach süden gewandert. fahrt vorsichtig!

gruss
costas


----------



## okram24 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Danke für den Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl Jürgen!
Ich habe deine PN mal irgentwann mitten in der Nacht gelesen , da hatte ich keine Lust mehr zu antworten.#6
Und danach habe ich es vergessen!#q

Ich bin in der Zeit vom 03.-17.07.2010 in HS, da verpassen wir uns dann leider, es sei denn Du kannst ein paar Tage eher anreisen!

Gruß Marko


----------



## Oelki (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Otto,

habe mir für den 30.1. "Pralinen für Otto nach DK" notiert. Hoffe du bist danach wieder zu Hause, um die verderbliche Ware in Empfang nehmen zu können. Zur Zeit verfeinere ich das Rezept 'Pina Colada' und umhülle mit weißer und schwarzer Schokolade. Erprobe dann als nächstes 'Waalnuß-Krokant mit Tonkabohne' und werde noch eine 'beschwipste Schokoladen Omi' dazu packen. Da meine älteste Nichte Geburtstag hat, wird auch sie automatisch zum Pralinentester ernannt. 

Leider, Leider, ich kann nicht kommen zum 2.HS-Treffen.
Habe erst eine Woche später Urlaub, und auch nur um den Gemüsegarten zu bestellen. Mein Vater kriegt ne Schulterprothese Anfang März und deshalb werde ich den Löwenanteil an Gartenarbeit machen, Pflügen, Fräsen, Pflanzen, Säen, so etwa 500qm. 
Werde aber jeden Tag an euch denken, und wenn die Pralinen die erste Probe bei Otto bestanden haben, ein weitere zu euch senden.

Im September ist meine Haupturlaubszeit und dann kommen wir mit Hund und WW auf den CP, auf den man seinen WW stellen kann, wie man mag.

Hätte ja nicht gedacht, dass DK unter einer Schneedecke verschwindet und alles zufriert und keiner mehr angeln gehen kann. Nich mal die Seehunde kriegen nun geangelte Fische ab.

Gute Erholung in Deinem Urlaub Otto, und lass dein Notebook daheim, sonst kannste dich von uns ja nich erholen.|wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> jürgen*, hoffentlich war ich es auch nicht....oder?*
> 
> otto, gut gemacht. ich habe also alle daten vorreserviert. ich hoffe, wir werden diesmal den letztjährigen teilnehmerrekord von 7 teilnehmern brechen. dass der fangrekord gebrochen wird besteht keine zweifel
> 
> ...


 

Nein Costas,du auch nicht.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> 
> *habe mir für den 30.1. "Pralinen für Otto nach DK" notiert.* Hoffe du bist danach wieder zu Hause, um die verderbliche Ware in Empfang nehmen zu können. Zur Zeit verfeinere ich das Rezept 'Pina Colada' und umhülle mit weißer und schwarzer Schokolade. Erprobe dann als nächstes 'Waalnuß-Krokant mit Tonkabohne' und werde noch eine 'beschwipste Schokoladen Omi' dazu packen. Da meine älteste Nichte Geburtstag hat, wird auch sie automatisch zum Pralinentester ernannt.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Annette,#h

zu dem Zeitpunkt wird Otto bei mir in Solingen sein.
Also schicke sie bitte zu mir nach Hause,sonst wird Inge 
sie alle allein vertilgen.
Meine Adresse kommt per PN.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



okram24 schrieb:


> Danke für den Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl Jürgen!
> *Ich habe deine PN mal irgentwann mitten in der Nacht gelesen , da hatte ich keine Lust mehr zu antworten.#6*
> *Und danach habe ich es vergessen!#q*
> 
> ...


 



Hei Marko,#h

zumindest ein Punkt für Ehrlichkeit. #6
Mit dem Termin klappt es leider nicht,meine Frau
bekommt nicht früher frei.
Aber viel Spass für euch.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hie ist ja leben zu sehen - ich dachte die finger wären alle eingefroren.

@ Jürgen, da freue ich mich aber, dass ich es nicht bin.

@ Quappie, das schnelle schreiben kommt von meinen sensoren in der nase, diese borsten riechen es förmlich und leiten es weiter zum gehirn, es ist eine geniale zusammenarbeit. Bevor ich es  geordnet habe - ist es schon getippt, muss dann nur noch das unwichtige wie deinen schrei nach einer praline - die ich dir im mund stecken soll - entfernen. Freu dich, ich stecke dir einen ganzen kasten im mund, mit  verpackung - dann bekommst du keine angst, dass ich sie mit rizinusöl gefüllt habe.:q  Freue mich schon auf unsere treffen, du versautes bordferkel.

@ Costas, ich war so frei und habe dich einfach beim bordietreffen eingetragen, da mein borsten zu mir sagten, dieser nette mensch kommt.
Ja, es war ein chaotisches wetter, dieses wollte ich erleben und fotografisch festhalten, war super. Hatte jedoch den allradwagen dabei, das ging. Den ersten parkplatz an der skjern au habe ich auch besucht - kam gut runter, jedoch rauf musste ich mehrmals anlauf nehmen um die strasse zu erreichen. Habe scheeräumer gespielt um mir erstmal eine anlaufstrecke zu schaffen.   Keine sau würde raus gehen, ich hatte inge dabei und sie verstand die welt nicht mehr.  Habe mir alle meine angelpätze angesehen - war eine traumhafte fahrt. 

@ Okram24 - Marko, kann ich verstehen, dass du dich nicht gemeldet hast, bei vollem magen von der meeräsche wird man ganz träge.:q Keine angst, jürgen kommt auch im sommer, dann können wir gnaz schnell ein weiteres treffen organisieren.

@ Annette
Sende die pralinen anfang februar ab, dann ist jemand zuhause, denn bei mir hat sich durch das chaotische wetter alles verschoben. Das ist nicht schlimm, jetzt wird es nächste woche sein, wo ich dänemark den rücken kehre. 
Ich werde die pralinen verteilen - wer ein fisch gefangen hat bekommt eine - dass spornt an :q und ich verspreche dir, ich werde mich nicht selbst beschenken. Mein notebook lasse ich zuhause, da es erstens gewicht ist und ich in länder fliege, wo in jedem loch ein internetladen ist. Ich benötige es schon, zwar nicht jeden tag und nicht für bla bla. 


Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Hie ist ja leben zu sehen - ich dachte die finger wären alle eingefroren.
> 
> @ Annette
> *Sende die pralinen anfang februar ab, dann ist jemand zuhause,* denn bei mir hat sich durch das chaotische wetter alles verschoben. Das ist nicht schlimm, jetzt wird es nächste woche sein, wo ich dänemark den rücken kehre.
> ...


 

@ Otto,|wavey:

sag mal,traust du mir etwa nicht?:c|supergri


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## jottweebee (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin, Moin.

Ich habe den Termin für das 2. Treffen vorgemerkt.
Werde mit Womo auf dem CC in Nörre Lyngvig auflaufen. 
Da habe ich immer gut gestanden.


----------



## LAC (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

*2. Bordietreffen in Hvide Sande 2010* 
Nach dem grandiosem bordiereffen im jahre 2009, wollen wir erneut ein treffen für das jahr 2010 auf die beine stellen. Alle bordies und auch gäste sind recht herzlich eingeladen. Wie im letzten jahr soll es eine ganz lockere runde werden, wo wir grillen, etwas trinken, fachsimpeln und auch zusammen angeln. Alle die kommen, lade ich ein, für ein kostenlosen rundgang im nordseeaquarium - wo sie alle fische, auge in auge gegenüberstehen. Werde ihnen die Fischfauna der nordsee erklären und auch wie man sie am Haken bekommt. Gemeinsam soll freude aufkommen, wo wir uns gegenseitig die hände schütteln und prost mein freund sagen. 
Damit dieses auch gelingt und das letzte treffen noch überboten wird, ist es ganz einfach, wie die organisation im griff zu bekommen ist. Und zwar, man kopiert diese zeilen, setzt den namen ein und die zeit, wann er in hvide sande ist und postet ihn, damit wir wissen wer dabei ist. Dann wird unter den teilnehmern gemeinsam ein tag ausgemacht. Nun mal fleißig schreiben und für leser, die noch nicht mitglied sind, kurz anmelden und sie sind dabei. Hat es jeder verstanden? Dann geht es jetzt los - einfach eintragen.

Bordietreffen in Hvide Sande / im Zeitraum 09.-14.05.2010 

Jürgen Breithardt ................ kommt
Felix, Freund von Jürgen ........ kommt
Costas............................... kommt
Lydum Art Center................. Kommt 
jottweebee......................... notiert



@ jottweebee
ich habe dich notiert, später machen wir den termin unter den notierten aus. Ist das ok. so?
-------

Wer in der Zeit da ist, kann sich melden - jeder ist willkommen. 
Zur information: für mich zählt hvide sande, als der beste platz in europa, wo man hornhecht landen kann. Unvorstellbar, die zig tausend stückzahlen die man im wasser beobachten kann. 

Gruß


----------



## Oelki (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Jürgen,

ich waaaaaaaaaaarte auf deine PN! 

Schicke dir auch ne Kostprobe. 

Habe neue Polycarbonatformen bekommen (Herzen), damit ich euch Herzbuben..... .:l

Glaube nicht, dass du von Otto noch was abbekommst.

LG Oelki


----------



## LAC (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> ich waaaaaaaaaaarte auf deine PN!
> 
> ...


 
@ Annette, du schätzt mich falsch ein, ich gebe mein letztes hemd  wenn es warm wird.
Ich werde deine herzpralinen aus den polycarbonatformen - artgerecht unter den anglern verteilen. Feinfühlig werde ich sie jedem bordie mit meiner alten carbonat angelrute zuschieben, und damit kein pralinenherz anfängt zu bluten, indem ich es ansteche, setze ich mir extra meine brille auf, die beste optische eigenschaften hat, die gläser sind mit laminiertem poly-carbonat versehen, damit ich den durchblick nicht verliere. 
Kannst du nicht ein kleines filmchen drehen für uns, wie du sie für uns zauberst - ich glaube, das würde jurgen und costas sowie einige anderen bordies begrüßen. Ich lasse ihn dann laufen beim treffen. Wäre der hammer - ich finde es gut ! 
Kannst mir ihn auf einen polycarbonat träger zusenden - d.h. eine cd und bei den pralinen beilegen. Ich werde auch fotos vom treffen machen oder ein kleines filmchen drehen und dann baue ich deine liebesperlen:l an uns ein. 

Sei kein spielverderberin und mache es - dann bist du die krönung.


----------



## Quappenjäger (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

na da bin ich ja gespannt wie der alte bärtige mann mir ein gefülltes herzchen mit gefühl in den mund schiebt


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> ich waaaaaaaaaaarte auf deine PN!
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Annette,#h

wie ich an Ottos Reaktion erkennen konnte,glaube ich auch
nicht,das noch etwas für mich abfällt.Bei Süssigkeiten kann
er sich nur schwer bremsen.
Werde dir die PN dann noch schicken,meine Freundin.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

wie ich an Ottos Reaktion erkennen konnte,glaube ich auch
nicht,das noch etwas für mich abfällt.Bei Süssigkeiten kann
er sich nur schwer bremsen.

@ Jürgen, so sieht es nicht aus, ich hätte dir schon pralinen abgegeben, bei gummibärchen kann ich mich schwer bremsen, wobei ich sie momentan nicht mehr sehen kann. Jetzt fliegt der alte bär erstmal los, wird eine kleine expedition - pn ist unterwegs.   Hoffe wenn ich zurück bin, dass mir der paketdienst 3 kg pralinen von annette überreicht, damit ich alle zufrieden stellen kann.:q


----------



## Oelki (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Otto,

hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden? 3kg Pralinen und ne DVD mit den geheimsten Rezepturen, wie ich meine Pralinen herstelle?

Also das muß ich mir erst noch überlegen. Und außerdem müßte ich dann ja meine Küche aufräumen, damit ihr nicht alle Zutaten sehen könnt.|kopfkrat ich überlegs mir.

Und wenn ich die Anfang Februar abschicke, die halten nicht bis Mai, du müßtest sie alle alleine vertilgen in 1-2Wochen, glaube nicht, dass sie ohne Konservierungsstoffe länger halten. Und das gibt bei 3kg ganz schön Verstopfung, oder möchtest du Abführmittel inclusive? Dann hätte ich aber gerne den Film, wie oft du das Klo besuchst!

Liebe Grüße, Jakob muß jetzt dringen mal raus,

Annette


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> @Otto,
> 
> hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden? 3kg Pralinen und ne DVD mit den geheimsten Rezepturen, wie ich meine Pralinen herstelle?
> 
> ...





Hei Annette,|wavey:

waren das die Pralinen aus der 1. Charge,die auch 
Otto bekommen wird? |supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


@ Otto,

hast du die Smilies hinter unseren Namen gesehen?

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## LAC (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Annette
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich nur eine praline sowie eine dvd bekomme - wo wir sehen können, wie du sie mit liebe für uns zubereitet hast. Deine küche must du nicht aufräumen, mach einfach nahaufnahmen. Ich will nur sehen wie du sie mit den fingern für uns formst. Die geheimen rezepturen benötige ich auch nicht. Du kannst mir auch einfach die leckere masse senden, dann mache ich sie selbst. Kann meine hände ganz schnell bewegen und auch blasen :q -habe so immer mein lagerfeuer angemacht. Oder werden so keine pralinen gemacht ? Formen aus poly-carbonat besitze ich leider nicht. Sie sehen dann etwas anders aus, wie bandnudeln und ich könnte aus dieser gerollten masse, ganz schnell sie so anordnen, dass daraus ein portrait wird - wo du sichtbar wirst. Dann bist du symbolisch bei uns und ich halte es dann fotografisch fest,, Normal sind pralinen ja gefüllt, mit alkohol. Den vergesse ich nicht, den trinken wir aus der flasche, damit du im munde auf der zugen zergehst. Jeder bordie kann dann seine eigene mischung machen - und rufen, noch ein stück von annette - bis er umfällt.
Wenn sie nicht haltbar sind bis mai - kann ich sie nur als objekt in einer glaskiste auf dem tisch stellen und an dich denken und prost sagen.
Eine dvd möchtest du haben, wenn ich im klo bin, kann ich dir senden - an ideen hapert es nicht. Hier ein kleiner vorgeschmack :q Habe mir schon anregungen geholt, damit es noch lustiger wird.:q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7iIpURd4qg&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVy1CKbFKQc&NR=1


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Annette
> *Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich nur eine praline sowie eine dvd bekomme* - wo wir sehen können, wie du sie mit liebe für uns zubereitet hast. Deine küche must du nicht aufräumen, mach einfach nahaufnahmen. Ich will nur sehen wie du sie mit den fingern für uns formst. Die geheimen rezepturen benötige ich auch nicht. Du kannst mir auch einfach die leckere masse senden, dann mache ich sie selbst. Kann meine hände ganz schnell bewegen und auch blasen :q -habe so immer mein lagerfeuer angemacht. Oder werden so keine pralinen gemacht ? Formen aus poly-carbonat besitze ich leider nicht. Sie sehen dann etwas anders aus, wie bandnudeln und ich könnte aus dieser gerollten masse, ganz schnell sie so anordnen, dass daraus ein portrait wird - wo du sichtbar wirst. Dann bist du symbolisch bei uns und ich halte es dann fotografisch fest,, Normal sind pralinen ja gefüllt, mit alkohol. Den vergesse ich nicht, den trinken wir aus der flasche, damit du im munde auf der zugen zergehst. Jeder bordie kann dann seine eigene mischung machen - und rufen, noch ein stück von annette - bis er umfällt.
> Wenn sie nicht haltbar sind bis mai - *kann ich sie nur als objekt in einer glaskiste auf dem tisch stellen* und an dich denken und prost sagen.
> Eine dvd möchtest du haben, wenn ich im klo bin, kann ich dir senden - an ideen hapert es nicht. Hier ein kleiner vorgeschmack :q Habe mir schon anregungen geholt, damit es noch lustiger wird.:q
> ...


 

Otto,#h

wußte gar nicht,das du ein Feigling bist.
Aber die Idee mit einer Pralinen-Installation
ist stark.#6
Werde nächste Woche mal im Düsseldorfer 
Kunstmuseum fragen ob noch Platz neben Beuys Hering ist.Ansonsten sollen sie die alte Gräte für dein
Kunstwerk halt abhängen.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen, 
Jürgen lass die fischgräte von beuys mal hängen - sie ist gut.

War da nicht annettes küche auch zu sehen wo es "drunter und drüber" ging. War fasziniert durch den selbstreinigungsprozess - wie eine waschmaschine drehte sie sich, und reinigte sich selbst im raum und beförderte den punder sofort nach draußen. 
Ich hüpfte zwischen annettes pralinen und den pommes rum, gut das der ketchup schon trocken war am boden, sonst wäre ich noch ausgerutscht und im mülleimer gelandet - wo mein zuhause ist.

Jetzt genug pralinensalat.

Zwei links von den fischauktionen. es lohnt sich, diese mal zu studieren. Auch ein filmchen ist dabei von hvide sande.

http://www.danskefiskeauktioner.dk/
http://www.hanstholmfiskeauktion.dk/

Montag werden 2000 kg heringshai gelandet - es sind also noch welche da, In thyboron wurden im jan.2009 in euro an fisch verkauft: *12,078,543.00 Euro* 
Mann gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.


----------



## Quappenjäger (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> @Otto,
> 
> hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden? 3kg Pralinen und ne DVD mit den geheimsten Rezepturen, wie ich meine Pralinen herstelle?
> 
> ...


 

sende sie ende februar #hbin im märz dann zur vertilgung da |supergri geht ja nicht das otto bauchschmerzen bekommt #6


----------



## LAC (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen,
unser treffen müssen wir etwas verschieben - zur boot nach düsseldorf kann ich nicht kommen, fliege am montag um 8.00 uhr ein bischen angeln auf den kanaren. Inge hat alles jetzt gebucht, wir fliegen erst nach lanzarote bleiben dort einige tage und dann gehts mit dem schiff nach teneriffa, da hänge ich auch die angel rein und dann werde ich gomera unsicher machen. Bin am 04.02 zurück, müssen jedoch um nach billund zu kommen erneut über london fliegen. Wir haben alle tickets, häuser im sack und auch die mietwagen.
Richte dich schon mal ein, werde um den 15.02. etwa für eine woche in westfalen sein - bringe dir den urhering mit. Alles weitere per pn - rufe alle zwei tage meine post ab.

War heute noch mal schnell in hvide sande an der schleuse, ein angler stand dort ganz einsam in der kälte, hatte einen kabeljau gelandet und stell dir vor zwei heringe. Unvorstellbar für mich um diese jahreszeit, jedoch habe ich sie gesehen, wobei der kabeljau nicht der rede wert ist. 

Nachsatz: Hier nochmal unser Bordietreffen:

*2. Bordietreffen in Hvide Sande 2010* 
Nach dem grandiosem bordiereffen im jahre 2009, wollen wir erneut ein treffen für das jahr 2010 auf die beine stellen. Alle bordies und auch gäste sind recht herzlich eingeladen. Wie im letzten jahr soll es eine ganz lockere runde werden, wo wir grillen, etwas trinken, fachsimpeln und auch zusammen angeln. Alle die kommen, lade ich ein, für ein kostenlosen rundgang im nordseeaquarium - wo sie alle fische, auge in auge gegenüberstehen. Werde ihnen die Fischfauna der nordsee erklären und auch wie man sie am Haken bekommt. Gemeinsam soll freude aufkommen, wo wir uns gegenseitig die hände schütteln und prost mein freund sagen. 
Damit dieses auch gelingt und das letzte treffen noch überboten wird, ist es ganz einfach, wie die organisation im griff zu bekommen ist. Und zwar, man kopiert diese zeilen, setzt den namen ein und die zeit, wann er in hvide sande ist und postet ihn, damit wir wissen wer dabei ist. Dann wird unter den teilnehmern gemeinsam ein tag ausgemacht. Nun mal fleißig schreiben und für leser, die noch nicht mitglied sind, kurz anmelden und sie sind dabei. Hat es jeder verstanden? Dann geht es jetzt los - einfach eintragen.

Bordietreffen in Hvide Sande / im Zeitraum 09.-14.05.2010 

Jürgen Breithardt ................ kommt
Felix, Freund von Jürgen ........ kommt
Costas............................... kommt
Lydum Art Center................. Kommt 
jottweebee......................... notiert


Habe gerade mit bordie @ J. Breithardt ein telefonat geführt, da meinte jürgen, als kleine einlage beim bordietreffen, könnten wir gemeinam versuchen einen efsa - leinenklassen -rekordfisch zu landen. Der versuch ist es wert, denn beim hornhecht ist es möglich ihn zu brechen, da hvide sande für mich der beste angelplatz ist, wenn ich die bestandsdichte sehe, da ich keine ecke in europa kenne, die diese stückzahlen an honhechte aufweisen kann, wie sie in hvide sande vorkommen - einmalig.
Eine kleine einlage zum bordietreffen und aktion mit reiz, die man ganz locker angehen und sehen sollte - wird ein zusätzliches gaudi. Die chancen sehen sehr gut aus, um einen zu brechen - schleift schon mal die haken. Sollten wir ihn nicht brechen, bekommt der sieger ein fläschen und eine praline mehr.

Gruß


----------



## Oelki (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Also ich muß mal überlegen,

@Jürgen,:l

dir schicke ich die Pralinen nach Hause.


@Otto,:g

kriegt sie Ende Februar, weil er bis zum 22.2.noch weg ist.

@Quappi,|wavey:

bittet um Anfang März, damit Otto nicht leiden muß.


@Otto,#d

du bist schon ganz schön verrückt. Aber gut, dass du jetzt weißt wie man richtig das Klo putzt.

Nein die Pralinen werden nicht mit den Händen geformt, sie werden gegossen, mit verschiedenen Füllungen gefüllt und mit Schokolade veschlossen. Auch alkoholische Füllungen sind möglich. Wenn du sie so gerne magst.

Wenn du allerdings mit meinen Pralinen ein Kunstwerk verunstalten willst, dann hätte ich davon gerne ein Foto.


Liebe Grüße an euch, Annette


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> Also ich muß mal überlegen,
> 
> @Jürgen,:l
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Annette,#h

über ein mögliches Kunstwerk habe ich gestern spät Abends
mit Otto 56 Minuten diskutiert.Es kristallisiert sich bereits
eine Richtung heraus.Es wird mangels Masse nicht einfach 
sein das Projekt zu realisieren,aber gib Otto genügend Zeit.
Es wird was dabei heraus kommen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Otto,#d

du bist schon ganz schön verrückt.
Annette, da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht - zum glück verrückt und nicht bescheuert. 
Wie jürgen es schon angeschnitten hat, habe ich ihm verrückte ideen am telefon mitgeteilt. Werde mit deinen pralinen etwas zaubern, sie werden dann weltweit bekannt und einige zerreißen sich die mäuler, indem sie darüber reden und schreiben, sie werden in der kunstgeschichte eingehen und somit der nachwelt erhalten bleiben - deine pralinen werden bekannt.  
Bitte signiere mir eine |supergri - wenns dir schwer fällt, weil sie aus schokolade und so klein ist, mache es wie etwa vier millionen deutsche, unterschreib mit daumendruck - die einfache art - aber mit gefühl bitte, sonst klebt sie am daumen.:q 

Gruß


----------



## Dokadan (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin,

wann kommt der Hornhecht nach Hvide Sande? 
Und mit welcher Technik und welcher Ausrüstung werde ich ihn fangen können ?


mfG Doka:vik:


----------



## Honeyball (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Kann meine hände ganz schnell bewegen und auch blasen



Soso, und Du meinst, das ist wichtig für Annette???
Da sag ich doch mal:


----------



## LAC (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Honneyball
das ist ganz wichtig, wenn man nach idio art eine feuer anmachen will - beim letzten bordietreffen habe ich nur geblasen - die bordies dachten es wäre schon an, war jedoch meine raucherluge. 

@ Dokadan
Die hornhecht sind etwa ab mai in hvide sande. Ich habe leider momentan keine zeit mehr, da ich gleich schon im flieger sitze, jedoch wird dir sicherlich jürgen die genauen fangmethoden posten. Wenn nicht, kommen sie in 20 tagen das ist früh genug.
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Honneyball
> das ist ganz wichtig, wenn man nach idio art eine feuer anmachen will -* beim letzten bordietreffen habe ich nur geblasen *- die bordies dachten es wäre schon an, war jedoch meine raucherluge.
> 
> @ Dokadan
> ...


 


Ihr hättet nur sehen sollen,aus welcher Richtung Otto
geblasen hat.|supergri|supergri



@ Dokadan,#h
da ich ja jetzt der offizielle Pressesprecher von Otto 
bin,werde ich dir antworten,aber zuerst muß ich mir
deine Frage morgen anschauen.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Balouderbaer (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Otto,

wir wünschen Euch einen schönen Urlaub!


LG

Nicole, Laura und Manni |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:

P.S. Auch liebe Grüße an Inge


----------



## LAC (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ihr hättet nur sehen sollen,aus welcher Richtung Otto
geblasen hat.|supergri|supergri

Ich kann es euch sagen, ich lag auf dem boden des parkplatzes und musste etwa eine stunde blasen - damit die jungs sich satt essen konnten. War eine kleine trainingsstunde - damit ich auch noch zum grund komme vom fjord - er hat ja eine beachtliche tiefe |supergri

@ Balouderbaer
Manny, kannst du dich noch entsinnen, als ich im fjord am grund den hecht vom poller befreit habe und mit der hand rausgeholt bzw. hinter mir her gezogen habe. Es musste ganz schnell gehen - deshalb mit voller montur - war der hammer. Das ich so lange die luft anhalten kann, kommt nur von solchen übungsstunden, deshalb blase ich so gerne beim bordietreffen und lasse hier die luft ab.|supergri
Wobei die guten zeiten vorbei sind - auch bei inge, sie ist gestern 60 jahre geworden - unvorstellbar dieses alter, für einen der noch unreif ist.  
Danke für die grüße - habe sie schon weitergeleitet, da wir in den startlöchern stecken und gleich zum flughafen fahren.
Wir sehen uns und grüße zurück auch an deine zwei frauen.


----------



## Costas (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Ihr hättet nur sehen sollen,aus welcher Richtung Otto
> geblasen hat.|supergri|supergri
> 
> Ich kann es euch sagen, ich lag auf dem boden des parkplatzes und musste etwa eine stunde blasen - damit die jungs sich satt essen konnten. War eine kleine trainingsstunde - damit ich auch noch zum grund komme vom fjord - er hat ja eine beachtliche tiefe |supergri



...und hier ein Wiederholungsfall: Otto beim Blasen

Otto, wir werden das nie vergessen. Ohne Dich wären wir verhungert!

|wavey:
Costas


----------



## Quappenjäger (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> ...und hier ein Wiederholungsfall: Otto beim Blasen
> 
> Otto, wir werden das nie vergessen. Ohne Dich wären wir verhungert!
> 
> ...


 
oh man der otto hat seinen mund aber auch überall |supergri
hat sich ja höffentlich nicht die lippen verbrannt


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Dokadan schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wann kommt der Hornhecht nach Hvide Sande?
> Und mit welcher Technik und welcher Ausrüstung werde ich ihn fangen können ?
> ...


 


Hallo Doka,#h

normal kommen die ersten Hornis ende April,sind dann aber noch nicht die großen Schwärme.Je weiter es in den Mai hinein geht,je größer werden die Schwärme.In den ersten
3-4 Wochen werden dann auch die größten Tiere dort sein.Bei einer Sternstunde sind Fische um einen Meter zu
fangen.Im Juli tummeln sich dann die kleinen um 40-50cm.
Die Fangmethoden sind vielfältig,mit schlanken Blinkern zwischen 18+25gr. lassen sie sich recht gut fangen,wenn
zwischen Blinker und Haken etwa 5cm Schnur geschaltet
wird.Leichtes Posenfischen mit Heringsfetzen oder Shrimp
am Haken ist eberfalls gut.Ich selbst bevorzuge das angeln
mit langer Spirorute und 5-6cm langen Streifen vom geräu-
cherten Speck.Den kannst du so zuschneiden,das du entweder weißen,roten,oder rot-weißen Köder hast.Hält
bei Weitwürfen auch wesentlich besser am Haken als Hering.
Mehr Infos wirst du ja wohl nicht brauchen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Dokadan (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Vielen Dank!!

Ich bin mitte April in Hvide Sande. Das heißt, dass ich gar nicht erst probieren muss auf Hornhecht zu angeln?
Was kann ich denn dort noch fangen außer Heringe und wo?


mfG Doka


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Dokadan schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!!
> 
> Ich bin mitte April in Hvide Sande. Das heißt, dass ich gar nicht erst probieren muss auf Hornhecht zu angeln?
> Was kann ich denn dort noch fangen außer Heringe und wo?
> ...


 


Du kannst natürlich auch dann schon auf Hornhecht angeln,
nur solltest du dann keine Massenfänge erwarten.Ein Faktor
könnte bei diesem auch in DK recht kalten Winter die Wassertemperatur werden.Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen,das die Saison diesmal etwas später startet.Aber
wer weiss das schon im voraus.#c
Ich würd auf alle Fälle mal mit der Posenrute etwas spielen,
denn wo Heringe sind,sind auch die Räuber (Mefo,Lachs)
evtl. nicht weit.:m
So,jetzt ist aber Schluss,ein bisschen mußt du dir schon
selbst erarbeiten.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Dokadan (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Jop, mach ich.

Nur noch eine Frage: Wo ist dein Lieblingsplatz in Hvide Sande und was angelst du dort?


mfG Doka


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Dokadan schrieb:


> Jop, mach ich.
> 
> Nur noch eine Frage: Wo ist dein Lieblingsplatz in Hvide Sande und was angelst du dort?
> 
> ...


 

Auf Hornhecht fische ich am liebsten von den Molen,falls das
Wetter es zulässt.Keine Massenfänge,aber schön ruhig dort.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Dokadan (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hehe, solange bis die Wasserratten kommen


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Dokadan schrieb:


> Hehe, solange bis die Wasserratten kommen


 


Wer ??? #c

Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Dokadan (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Im Herbst sind dort öfters Wasserratten...


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Dokadan schrieb:


> Im Herbst sind dort öfters Wasserratten...


 

Also,ich war bis jetzt grob geschätzt 600-700 mal zum
angeln auf den Molen.Aber eine Wasserratte habe ich dort noch nie gesehen.#c
Kann es sein,das die Viecher dir vom Forellenpuff aus folgen?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Dokadan (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Achsoo, tschuldigung. 
Hab grad was mit den Molen verwechselt glaub ich.

Wenn man richtung Meer geht kommt diese Orangene Boje. Also so ziemlich genau bei der Hafeneinfahrt. Dort bin ich hinabgestiegen und da waren tatsächlich Wasserratten im Herbst.

mfG Doka


----------



## okram24 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich hab auch noch ein Pic von Otto als Feuerteufel!:m


----------



## Quappenjäger (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



okram24 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch ein Pic von Otto als Feuerteufel!:m


 

das nen fake foto |supergri der grill wurde per pc eingefügt wo normal nen nackter mann lag und ..................... :m kopfkino blos ausschalten :v|kopfkrat.
aber muss schon sagen er ist voll bei der sache #h





ganz klein gemacht und fast nicht sichtbar da sonst keine gefüllte praline bekomme !
otto darf mir aber auch ne bondage anlegen um mich den seehunden zum frass vorzuwerfen!!!
besorge mir für märz schon mal genug watte damit ich den knüppel von otto nicht zu dolle beim zuschlagen spüre !!!! 
ach wird das wieder ne party !


----------



## Costas (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Dokadan schrieb:


> Jop, mach ich.
> 
> Nur noch eine Frage: Wo ist dein Lieblingsplatz in Hvide Sande und was angelst du dort?
> 
> ...



Hallo

Meistens sind im April die guten Plätze im Hafen schnell besetzt. Es lohnt sich, eine Runde zu machen und zu beobachten, wo die meisten Fische gefangen werden. Dann gedulden, bis ein guter Platz frei wird.

Bei den Molen ist es einfacher, seine Ruhe zu finden....vor allem wenn man gut runterklettern kann.

Andere Fische kannst Du auch auf der südlichen Seite des Fjords finden, wie Barsche und Hechte. Für Lachse und Meerforellen müsstest Du 1 Stunde Fahrzeit einrechnen...entspricht ca. 3 Stunden mit dem Fahrrad, wie mir weiter oben freundlicherweise ausgerechnet hat . An der Brandung kann man mit Würmer auf Plattfischeangeln. Dabei sind Bleien von 100g-200g erforderlich. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Dokadan (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



> Andere Fische kannst Du auch auf der südlichen Seite des Fjords finden, wie Barsche und Hechte.




Man kann direkt neben der Schleuse auf der Fjord Seite Hechte fangen ?? Ich sehe dort immer Leute, die Heringe fangen.

mfG Doka


----------



## Costas (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Dokadan schrieb:


> Man kann direkt neben der Schleuse auf der Fjord Seite Hechte fangen ?? Ich sehe dort immer Leute, die Heringe fangen.
> 
> mfG Doka



Nein, dort sind keine Hechte. Das Wasser ist dafür zu salzig. Diese kann man auf der südlichsten Seite des Fjords fangen. Ich denke ich zähle ab jetzt nur noch in Fahrradminuten |supergri.....also die Hauptstrasse ca. 1 Stunde runter bis zur Nymindegab. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Dokadan (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Okay jetzt weiß ich bescheid 

Danke!


mfG Doka


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hej zusammen,
jetzt gibt es auch ne Webcam die die südliche Mole zeigt.
Das macht die Sache auch nicht einfacher:g. Bis März werde ich mich wohl oder übel damit zufrieden geben müssen.
vh
Carsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Hej zusammen,
> jetzt gibt es auch ne Webcam die die südliche Mole zeigt.
> Das macht die Sache auch nicht einfacher:g. Bis März werde ich mich wohl oder übel damit zufrieden geben müssen.
> vh
> Carsten


 

Hallo Carsten,#h
sei doch mal so gut und stell den Link ein.Ich finde ihn
nicht und möchte noch ein bisschen leiden.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Jürgen,
da ist er, nun kannst Du auch leiden|rolleyes
Gruß
Carsten


http://live.waves4you.de/ucam/hvide_sande_west.html


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> da ist er, nun kannst Du auch leiden|rolleyes
> Gruß
> Carsten
> ...


 


*Danke* #6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Mion jungs und mädels,
so wie ich sehe bewegt sich ja hier was und wie ich erkenne, liege ich auf der strasse in hvide sande und bereite das essen für die bordies zu. Das ist alles schnee von gestern, d.h. heute liegt auch noch schnee in hvide sande. Ich sitze jedoch momentan auf lanzarote bei 25 grad und sende euch noch schöne wintertage. 

@ Dokadan
Du solltest im märz zur seeseite an der schleuse auf hornhecht gehen, da besteht eine chance welche zu überlisten - du willst ja erfolg haben. Alle anderen plätze kannst du aufsuchen, ab ende mai und wenn du die fangtechnik beherrscht. Bedenke, erst beim zweiten mal - wenn die pose untergeht - anhauen, sonst besteht kaum eine landung, da der haken im maulknochen nicht richtig sitzt.

Werde mich nochmal melden - jetzt gehst zu den fischen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Mion jungs und mädels,
> so wie ich sehe bewegt sich ja hier was und wie ich erkenne, liege ich auf der strasse in hvide sande und bereite das essen für die bordies zu. Das ist alles schnee von gestern, d.h. heute liegt auch noch schnee in hvide sande.* Ich sitze jedoch momentan auf lanzarote bei 25 grad und sende euch noch schöne wintertage. *
> 
> @ Dokadan
> ...


 


Ja,ja

der "Alte Mann und das Meer".

Gruße an euch,Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Dokadan (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Carsten, danke für die Webcam 


@Lac

Ich bin dort mitte April. Könntest du mir bitte die Montage genauer beschreiben. Ich habe vor mit einer 2.70 m Rute zu fischen.

mfG Doka


----------



## Quappenjäger (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Dokadan schrieb:


> @ Carsten, danke für die Webcam
> 
> 
> @Lac
> ...


 
es geht nicht um die länge der rute sondern darum den köder dort anzubieten wo der fisch futtert !
kannst auch nen beringten weidenstock nehmen und fangen oder ne 1000 € rute und ne nullnr.
frage lieber kurz vorher was für fische anzutreffen sind und wie man sie überlisten kann!!


----------



## Dokadan (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



> Du solltest im märz zur seeseite an der schleuse auf hornhecht gehen, da besteht eine chance welche zu überlisten - du willst ja erfolg haben. Alle anderen plätze kannst du aufsuchen, ab ende mai und wenn du die fangtechnik beherrscht. Bedenke, erst beim zweiten mal - wenn die Pose untergeht - anhauen, sonst besteht kaum eine landung, da der Haken im maulknochen nicht richtig sitzt.



Ich wollte nur wissen, wie seine Montage aufgebaut ist. Ich dachte mir, dass es nützlich ist, wenn er weiß wie lang meine Rute ist. Dann könnte er mir eine passende Vorfachlänge empfehlen. 


mfG Doka#6


----------



## Costas (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Dokadan schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur wissen, wie seine Montage aufgebaut ist. Ich dachte mir, dass es nützlich ist, wenn er weiß wie lang meine Rute ist. Dann könnte er mir eine passende Vorfachlänge empfehlen.
> 
> 
> mfG Doka#6



Ganz einfach....teleskoprute 2,70 bis 3,60, letzten ring abschneiden, goldfarbig spritzen 

Doka, nicht ernst nehmen, das ist ein "interner" witz. Ber das hier stimmt....tüchtige Angler landen auch ohne einen Endring Fisch.

#h
Costas


----------



## Jüü (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo zusammen #h
Ich verfolge mit großem Intresse alle Beiträge auf dieser Seite.Wir sind große DK Fans.In den letzten Jahren wahren wir immer in Lyngsa in der nähe von Friedrichshafen,jetzt wollen wir es mal wieder mit der Nordsee (Lyngvig) probieren.Obwohl wir schon zweimal 1996/97 dort waren(Sondervig)allerdings haben wir damals fast nur an Forellenseen gefischt.Damals wars...hab ja schon einiges übers angeln in dieser Gegend im Board gelesen.Wir sind ja erst Ende August für zwei Wochen dort.Wir freuen schon jetzt riesig...ich würde mich über Tips für diese Zeit sehr freuen...
                                                                  Gruß Jürgen M.


----------



## ThorstenPI (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin zusammen.
Auch ich bin schon seit langem begeisterter DK Urlauber, hab es aber in den letzten Jahren nie hingekriegt, da auch zu Angeln.

Für dieses Jahr isr das aber fest eingeplant; sowohl auf Hering als auch mal Brandungsfischen.
Im Normalfall setzten wir uns im Bereich Bjerregard fest, wollen diesmal aber evt. nach Hantsholm.
Kennt sich da einer aus und kann mir evt. den einen oder anderen Tipp zum Standort geben?

Ab wann geht das eigentlich in HS mit dem Hering los? Das wäre für mich ja immer nochmal ein langes Wochenende wert.

Danke schon mal und Gruß

Thorsten


----------



## Dokadan (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hier gibt es eine schöne Übersicht.


http://www.hvidesande.dk/lystfiskeri/de/angelkalender.htm


mfG Doka


----------



## Jüü (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin zusammen !
Vielen Dank für den Link.#6 ist sehr hilfreich... 
Gruß Jürgen M.


----------



## LAC (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Dokadan

Die genaue montae werde ich dir posten, wenn ich in änemark bin. Wichtig ist, dass der hornhecht keinen haken bemerkt und auch die pose nicht.
Sobald er einen gegenstand bemerkt - spuckt er den kóder aus. Werde eine zeichnung machen und die genaue montage bei fischfetzen erläutern.

@ Jürge - der alte mann und das meer hat einen Zackenbarsch.

Gruss


----------



## Jüü (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich nochmal ! was für Angelmöglichkeiten habe ich eigentlich in der näheren Umgebung von Lingvig (Anker Eskildens Vej) ;+.bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.. Jürgen M.


----------



## Dokadan (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



> Die genaue montae werde ich dir posten, wenn ich in änemark bin. Wichtig ist, dass der hornhecht keinen Haken bemerkt und auch die Pose nicht.
> Sobald er einen gegenstand bemerkt - spuckt er den kóder aus. Werde eine zeichnung machen und die genaue montage bei fischfetzen erläutern.




Vielen Dank, ich bin schon gespannt!


mfG Doka


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Dokadan
> 
> Die genaue montae werde ich dir posten, wenn ich in änemark bin. Wichtig ist, dass der hornhecht keinen haken bemerkt und auch die pose nicht.
> Sobald er einen gegenstand bemerkt - spuckt er den kóder aus. Werde eine zeichnung machen und die genaue montage bei fischfetzen erläutern.
> ...


 


@ Otto,#h

diese Gemeinheit bekommst du noch zurück gezahlt.:r

Gruß auch ans junge Mädchen,
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## okram24 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Petri Otto!

Den Zackenbarsch glaube ich dir erst, wenn ich ein Foto sehe!

Gruß Marko


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



okram24 schrieb:


> Petri Otto!
> 
> Den Zackenbarsch glaube ich dir erst, wenn ich ein Foto sehe!
> 
> Gruß Marko


 



Marko,#h

dat Stacheltier kriegste doch da auf jedem Markt.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Oelki (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Jürgen,|wavey:

traue ich Otto zu, sich den größten Zackenbarsch auf dem Markt besorgen und uns hier Anglerlatein erzählen wollen.

Wie meintest du das, mit den Smilies hinter unseren Namen?


@Otto 

sei ehrlich, zeig uns das Siegerfoto!|bigeyes

Freue mich schon auf das Kunstwerk und kreiere grad neue Pralinen.

Wußte gar nicht, dass du zum Feuerteufel mutiert bist, mußt aber noch üben, dauert zu lange bis die Glut gut ist. 

Wer war der Sittenpolizist? Letztes Jahr war der doch auch nicht da? Außerdem sind wir doch die ganze Zeit schon zweideutig eindeutig, oder nicht?|bla:


HG Oelki


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> @Jürgen,|wavey:
> 
> traue ich Otto zu, sich den größten Zackenbarsch auf dem Markt besorgen und uns hier Anglerlatein erzählen wollen.
> 
> ...


 


@ Oelki,#h

hallo Annette,weiss beim besten Willen nicht was
du meinst.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## okram24 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Otto,

war dein Zackenbarschdrill auch so spannend?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kC8Y66V3ZJw&NR=1


----------



## Oelki (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Jürgen,

ich beziehe mich auf deine Antwort Nr.91, Seite 7!|kopfkrat

Was wolltest du Otto damit andeuten?

LG Annette


@Okram,

sag mal warum ging der Typ mit ner Forellerute auf nen Wels los? 

Wenn Otto auch son dusel hat, oder son Dussel ist!?

HG Oelki


----------



## LAC (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen, 
du gönnst mir auch gar nichts, er hat mir zwei Euro gekostet als ich ihn sehen wollte und ich habe ihm noch eine ohrfeige gegeben, weil er nochmal die hand hin gehalten hat, als ich mit der kamera kam. Er wusste nicht, dass ich der alte mann vom meer war.
Gleich gehts weiter - muss erneut bezahlen - internet

@ Okram 24
Marko - danke ! werde ein foto einsetzen wenn ich in dk bin, kann es von hier nicht.
Es ist kein grosser gewesen, etwa 55 cm und ich habe ihn von land aus gefangen. Um diesen platz, wo ich ihn geangelt habe, musste ich förmlich fúr bezahlen - es war jedoch bier - damit die einheimischen angler mir ihn nannten - ich habe es gerne gemacht. Ist ein kleiner geheimtipp und ich dachte ich wäre an einer put&take anlage fúr meeresfische - ist eine angelgte lagune, die bei ebbe vom meer abgeschnitten ist und bei flut durch kanäle verbunden ist, fast alle fische kommen dort vor. Genaue angaben werde ich noch mitteilen - wo er liegt. Der fang war in meinen augen nichts besonderes - wie halt ein fisch zappelt an der angel. Habe reichlich von dieser art schon gefangen in der türkei, wo ich dachte ich hátte ein stein an der angel und die auch dampf machten - dieses war hier nicht der fall, jedoch habe ich mich gefreut - musste ja dafür bezahlen  zwei / drei bierchen.

@ Oelkie
Annette, die sittenpolizei ist jemand, der regelmässig das board durchstöbert. Vergleichbar wie eine ratte die nach fressen sucht. Er sucht jedoch kleine Vladimirs (Nabokov), die ihre gedanken freien lauf lassen. Du musst also vorsichtig sein, wenn du durch die fingespitzen deine gefúhle hier sichtbar machst. Dann knabbert er dich an, sei vorsichtig was du schreibst - wobei du alles über uns denken kannst - mir ist das wurscht und du kannst es auch schreiben, wenn du nominiert werden móchtest - als bordferkelchen. Ich stand schon einmal als ein alter eber auf der liste. 
Annette bleib also kalt, wie die momentanen temperaturen bei euch sind - wobei ich schon am schwitzen bin - wenn ich nur denke.


----------



## Dokadan (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Lydum Art Center

wann schreibst du den "Bericht" über die Hornhechte ? 


mfG Doka


----------



## Quappenjäger (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Dokadan schrieb:


> @Lydum Art Center
> 
> wann schreibst du den "Bericht" über die Hornhechte ?
> 
> ...


 
wenn du gelesen hast schreibt otto mehr dazu wenn er wieder in dk ist nach seiner käuflichen zackenbarsch tour 
will ja hoffen das mich der alte mann zum brandungsangeln begleitet ( zur motivation alle stunde ne praline in den mund ).
angeln und nackensteck am strand aber otto muss die glut anblasen damit das fleisch gar wird .
in aller not nen osterfeuer am strand und wir bruzzeln aufm stock marschmello masse und für die süchtigen nen petermänchen |supergri|kopfkrat


----------



## djoerni (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

moin otto!

was hälst du denn von nem hvide sande treffen auf lanzarote? landen sonntag gegen 15.40 uhr ortszeit in arrecife. meld dich mal wenn ihr noch da seid.


----------



## LAC (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Dokadan schrieb:


> @Lydum Art Center
> 
> wann schreibst du den "Bericht" über die Hornhechte ?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo, erst wenn ich zurúck von den kanaren kommen, kann ich posten. kannst aber auch im hvide sande thread 2009 / 2008 lesen - da steht es auch.

@ djoerni

fahre am dienstag mit dem schiff nach teneriffa und komme dort etwa um mitternacht an. Den wagen gebe ich jedoch am montag im flughafen ab - letzer schalten in der halle (Goldcar rental) um 10.00 uhr - dort kónnen wir uns treffen.
Wo wirst du denn hingekarrt auf der insel und bist du motorisiert, denn das laufen úber lava ist nicht gerade der beste weg - fúr ein treffen.
Melde dich kurz mal, dann melde ich mich in den nachstunden.
Haste eine neue freundin:q
Gruss


----------



## djoerni (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

moin otto!

habe einen wagen gemietet. montag könnte klappen. wollten eh nach arrecife. sind in playa de los pocillos im riu olivina resort untergebracht. wie ist denn das wetter? braucht man warme klamotten?


----------



## LAC (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ djoerni

wetter ist gut, heute etwas wind und am frúhen morgen etwas regen. Ich habe keine warme sachen mitgenommen.
Kannst kommen zum flughafen, ich muss den wagen abgeben  - sollte es nicht gehen oder wir uns verpassen, sehen wir uns in hvide sande.
Otto


----------



## okram24 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Mein Neffe und ich waren heute noch mal los!
Wir haben es an einem kleinen Nebenfluß der Elbe auf Quappe versucht.
Aber außer einem kalten Ar... war nichts zu holen, bei -8 Grad und eisigem Ost-Wind!
Otto ich beneide dich um das Wetter!!!


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



okram24 schrieb:


> Mein Neffe und ich waren heute noch mal los!
> Wir haben es an einem kleinen Nebenfluß der Elbe auf Quappe versucht.
> Aber außer einem kalten Ar... war nichts zu holen, bei -8 Grad und eisigem Ost-Wind!
> *Otto ich beneide dich um das Wetter!!!*


 



Hallo Marko,#h

wir waren heute ca.20 Boardies am Rhein um die Zander
in ihrem Winterschlaf zu stören.Ein Fisch wurde vor dem
offiziellen Start gefangen,also außer Wertung.Meinen einzigen Biss habe ich versemmelt.Bei uns war es zwar nur 
um den Gefrierpunkt,aber hätten wir kein Zelt und warmen
Kaffee nebst Erbsensuppe gehabt,die meisten von uns hätten wohl gekniffen.Der Wind war beschi..en.
Hut ab vor euch,bei -8 Grad eine klasse Leistung.#6#6

@ Otto,Weicheier flüchten halt.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## jottweebee (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Sollte man hier nicht in Hvide Sande bleiben.

Für andere Orte kann doch ein anderer Trööt gestartet werden.

Denn ich bin hier, um etwas von HS zu erfahren.


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



jottweebee schrieb:


> Sollte man hier nicht in Hvide Sande bleiben.
> 
> *Für andere Orte kann doch ein anderer Trööt gestartet werden.*
> 
> *Denn ich bin hier, um etwas von HS zu erfahren.*





*Euer Merkwürden haben natürlich Recht.:m*

*Gruß*
*Jürgen |wavey:*


----------



## Balouderbaer (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



jottweebee schrieb:


> Sollte man hier nicht in Hvide Sande bleiben.
> 
> Für andere Orte kann doch ein anderer Trööt gestartet werden.
> 
> Denn ich bin hier, um etwas von HS zu erfahren.




Wie lautet der schöne Spruch::

*-   Es ist so leicht, sich das Leben schwer zu machen!   - *

Wenn man so ein Lebensmotto hat, sollte man es sich wirklich nicht so schwer machen! Ich glaube, von so einer kleinen Abschweifung, wird man nicht sterben!!!

MfG
Manfred

P.S. Sorry, war jetzt auch H.S.-Thema vorbei, aber das musste raus!!!


----------



## Costas (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



jottweebee schrieb:


> Sollte man hier nicht in Hvide Sande bleiben.
> 
> Für andere Orte kann doch ein anderer Trööt gestartet werden.
> 
> Denn ich bin hier, um etwas von HS zu erfahren.



Hallo

Was willst Du hier über HS erfahren? Wenn ich nicht weiterhelfenkann, dann bestimmt jemand anders.

Hier wird jedem innerhalb von ein Paar Stunden geholfen, was nicht immer bei anderen regionalen Threads vorkommt :m:m. Der Grund dafür sind gerade diese off-topic Diskussionen, die nicht immer direkt mit HS zu tun haben. Diese halten die HS-Gemeinschaft auch in diesen kalten Wintermonaten warm. Zugegeben, es ist nicht jedermanns Sache, - ich selbst bin dabei sehr passiv - aber für mache sind sie unterhaltsam. 

Und nun was relevantes. In der HS-Region ist entweder alles gefroren oder sonst zu kalt, um zu angeln. Deswegen fahre ich nächsten Sonntag mit der "MS Lene From" für eine 21-stündige Fahrt auf Dorsche. -10° C sind vorausgesagt. Der Bericht folgt dann später.

Gruss |wavey:
Costas


----------



## KugelBlitz (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hi Leute!
Und zwar fahre ich mit meiner Familie Ende Mai für eine Woche nach Hvide Sande um dort nen netten Familienurlaub zu verbringen.
Da der Papa aber auch mal ein bis zwei Tage mit der Angel verbringen möchte wollte ich mal wissen was ich zu der Zeit so fangen könnte.
War das letzte mal vor 10 Jahren (und das als Norddeutscher) in DK und damals liefen im Mai die Hornhechte wirklich gut.
Nen Paar Heringe sollten ja hoffentlich auch noch drin sein oder?
Ansonsten würde es mich am meisten reizen im Fjord auf Barsch zu angeln.
Habe da schöne Errinnerungen von vor 10 Jahren als wir zu zweit in Nymindegap  knapp 30 Barsche von 25-45cm  in 4 Stunden gefangen haben.

Würde mich wirklich über nen Paar Tipps von euch "Insidern"
freuen, besonders was das angeln im Fjord angeht.
Gruss Tobi


----------



## LAC (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jottweebee

ich wúrde gerne etwas úber hvide sande posten, jedoch sitze ich im moment auf den kanaren und habe mich gerade mit bordie joerni getroffen und ihm einen tipp gegeben, wo er zackenbarsche fangen kann. :q
Hier sind die temperaturen sehr angenehm, in hvide sande, bzw. in dänemark soll es laut wetterbericht ganz schön kalt sein und das land unter einer schneedecke liegen.
Ich glaube die wenigen die momentan in hvide sande sind und mit fischen etwas am hut haben - sind dänen, die fische mit dem netz fangen und verkäufer. Kaum en tourist, obwohl man jetzt preiswert ferienháuser mieten kann - wobei mit erhóhten heizkosten zu rechnen ist. 

Im moment ist ja nicht nur eine kalte jahreszeit - in hvide sande klebt man vor kálte am gelánder fest. Bevor die saison beginnt, wird hier reichlich zu lesen sein, wer jedoch den druck nicht ertragen kann, sollt sich in aller ruhe den thread hvide sande 2009 und 2008 durchlesen, da steht alles was man wissen muss úber die wenigen fischarten, die man dort fangen kann.
Rúckwirkend kann ich nur sagen, dass es im herbst sehr schlecht mit den heringen aussah. Wie es im fúhjahr wird muss man abwarten - einer kommt jedoch durch und landet nicht im netz.

@ Kugelblitz

wenn du kommst scheint die sonne, und der hering und hornhecht ist da sowie die barsche auch noch im ringkóbingfjord.


----------



## jottweebee (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ LAC
  Hallo Otto. Wünsche dir viel Spaß auf den Kanaren.
  Ich bin seit 6 Wochen in Peñíscola an der Costa del Azahar. Der Ort heißt wirklich so. 
  [FONT=&quot]Hier ist mit der Angelei z.Z. nichts los. Ich kann nur von den Fängen in Hvide Sande träumen. Es soll aber besser werden. Ich verbringe hier den Winter und werde noch bis März bleiben, um dann noch einige schöne Wochen in Frankreich zu verbringen. Wo, weiß ich noch nicht[/FONT]


----------



## Felipe95 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo alle zusammen !

In den Zeugnisferien (Niedersachsen 4 Tage) fahre ich mit meinem Vater und einem Bekannten nach Hivide sande.
Eigl wollten wir 2x Hochseeangeltouren mit der MS Solea machen aber dies wird höchstwahrscheinlich wegen mangel an Fahrgästen (mind. 10) ausfallen.
Deshalb möchte ich in den umliegenden Put & Take Teichen wie zB dem in Sondervig angeln, aber da die höchstwahrscheinlich zugefrohren sind wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand weiß ob das Eisangeln auf den Dänischen Put & take Teichen erlaubt bzw. möglich ist ? und wenn jemand weiß bei welchen es möglich ist bzw. nicht möglich ist bitte schreiben ...

Vielen Dank im Voraus !

MfG Felix


----------



## Costas (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen !
> 
> In den Zeugnisferien (Niedersachsen 4 Tage) fahre ich mit meinem Vater und einem Bekannten nach Hivide sande.
> Eigl wollten wir 2x Hochseeangeltouren mit der MS Solea machen aber dies wird höchstwahrscheinlich wegen mangel an Fahrgästen (mind. 10) ausfallen.
> ...



Hallo Felix

Hast Du auch beim 2. Boot geschaut, nämlich "MS Lene From"? Wann sind diese Zeugnisferien? 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Felipe95 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



> Hast Du auch beim 2. Boot geschaut, nämlich "MS Lene From"? Wann sind diese Zeugnisferien?


 
Nein kannte bisher nur die MS Solea.
Die Zeugnisferien sind kommendes Wochenende (von samstag bis Dienstag glaube ich)

Weißt du ob es bei welchen Put & Take Anlagen Eisangeln möglich ist ?

MfG Felix


----------



## Costas (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Nein kannte bisher nur die MS Solea.
> Die Zeugnisferien sind kommendes Wochenende (von samstag bis Dienstag glaube ich)
> 
> Weißt du ob es bei welchen Put & Take Anlagen Eisangeln möglich ist ?
> ...



Die MS Lene fährt dieses Wochenende 2-Mal und ist leider schon voll ausgebucht. Ich bin am Sonntag mit dabei :m

Ich weiss nicht, ob Eisangeln bei den Put & Takes erlaubt ist. Wenn Du hier keine Antwort kriegst, dann am besten direkt vor Ort vorbeifahren und schauen, was die anderen machen. Ich hätte dabei Bedenken, ob es mit dem Ausdrillen des Fisches gut gehen kann. Wie gesagt, bin dafür weniger der Spezialist.

Was sicher geht ist Eisangeln auf Barsche auf dem Fjord. Ich habe von verschiedenen Leuten gehört, dass sie in den letzten Tagen gegen Nymindegab auf Barsch geangelt und nicht mit wenig Erfolg. Ich kann Dir aber nicht sagen, wo es genau war. Wahrscheinlich am südlichsten Punkt des Fjords bei den Stegen. Es sollte auch signalisiert sein, wo man aufs Eis darf und wo nicht. Bitte nichts riskieren!

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Felipe95 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

OK Danke für die antwort 

Wir werden sowieso am erstentag erst ma bei Kott vorbeifahren und uns dort informieren.

Auf dem Fjord auf Barsch ist bestimmt auch cool aber da muss man wahrscheinlich die fische auch suchen und alle paar minuten ein neues eisloch schlagen oder ?

Am Hafen kann man im Moment nichts fangen oder ???

MfG Felix


----------



## jottweebee (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@costas
Vergiss nicht den Fotoapparat für einen tollen Bericht.

  .


----------



## sCoPeXx (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hi leute ich fahre dieses jahr im August auch höchst warscheinlich wieder nach HS 08 war es nicht so gut 1 makrele 2 hornhechte undn Maifisch  

ich hofe diese jahr wird besser  lg Patrick


----------



## Costas (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



jottweebee schrieb:


> @costas
> Vergiss nicht den Fotoapparat für eine tollen Bericht.
> 
> .



ist schon verpackt....und wenn ich meine fingern bewegen kann, gibt's dann sogar fotos :q

der skipper meint, wenn es auf dem festland -15° C sind, dann werden es da draussen ca. 0 bis 2° C sein. dann wird's noch einigermassen gehen.

#h


----------



## Jüü (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin #h 
na da bin ich ja mal auf den Bericht gespannt...alle Achtung,jetzt zum Hochseeangeln,da gehört schon was zu..ich komme lieber Ende August für zwei Wochen...nach Lyngvig...freu mich schon riesig 
                                           Gruß Jürgen M.


----------



## Quappenjäger (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

was los? otto nach lanzerote in dk erfrohren ?:q 8 wochen noch bis hs :k.
in aller not taue ich den alten mann vor dem kamin auf dem bärenfell auf :q:q:q:l


----------



## LAC (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ jottweebee

Jürgen, nicht du musst leiden  - ich auch. 
Inzwischen bin ich auf teneriffa, hier läuft gar nichts mehr auch an fisch nicht. Einige kleinfischarten kann man úberlisten und auch mal eine meeräsche von land. Nicht zu vergleichen mit hvide sande. Es ist eine geisterinsel geworden - ein altersheim. Im hafen vom los gigantes, waren zwei besucher  - das waren wir.

@ Costas
freue mich schon auf deinen bericht. Ich will fische sehen - alter profi. 
Gruss


----------



## Pit der Barsch (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Wo ist Oelki#c
Ich lese ihre Beiträge so gerne|rolleyes


----------



## okram24 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@LAC: Otto, ich hoffe Du machst von allen Fischen Fotos!


----------



## Costas (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Costas
> freue mich schon auf deinen bericht. Ich will fische sehen - alter profi.
> Gruss



Hallo allerseits

Die Angelfahrt in die Nordsee wurde leider gerade abgesagt. Es wird da draussen zu stark winden. Eine echte Enttäuschung, denn die Prognose war bis heute Mittag gut genung. So schnell kann sich das Wetter da draussen drehen.

Ich kann es kaum erwarten, bis ich eine Ersatztour finden kann. 

Grüsse |wavey:
Costas


----------



## Jüü (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin zusammen #h
das kenne ich zur genüge...entweder wird es immer windiger auf unseren Meeren oder ich weiß auch nicht...bei uns wurden 2009 fünf aufeinander folgende Termine wegen Sturm abgesagt...allerdings auf der Ostsee...da kann man sich die Platze ärgern...
                                Gruß Jürgen M.


----------



## felixx@hi-pro (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

hi,

ist jemanden bekannt wieso man die Solea nicht erreicht?

hab schon 2 Mails geschrieben mitlerweile 2 Wochen vergangen. Freitag hab ich telefonisch auch keinen erreicht.
Arbeitet Andreas noch bei Kott?

mfg felix


----------



## Costas (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



felixx@hi-pro schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ist jemanden bekannt wieso man die Solea nicht erreicht?
> 
> ...



Hi Felix

Sehr komisch. Ich weiss nur, dass die Solea noch fährt. Die E-Mails landen manchmal ins SPAM, aber telefonisch sollte bestimmt jemand abnehmen. Im Winter haben generell alle Angelläden reduzierten Betrieb und Personal. Wenn sie Kunden an der Kassa haben, dann nehmen sie vielleicht das Telefon nicht sofort ab.

Schon gehört, dass jetzt auch ein zweites Boot  von HS aus fährt? Es ist die MS Lene From.

Gruss |wavey:
Costas


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hey otto, 
grüsse aus new york. hier ist tag und nacht etwas los .
nicht so wie auf tenneriffa.
wie es hier mit angeln aussieht weiss ich nicht es gibt viel wasser aber keine angler .vielleicht ist es ihnen aber auch zu kalt. ich melde mich wenn du wieder in hvide sande bist
olav

.


----------



## Quappenjäger (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

mann mann |uhoh: lanzerote , teneriffa , new york |kopfkrat was kommt nur als nächstes  alle vor dem winter geflohen was |bigeyes |gr: :c


----------



## Felipe95 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo alle zusammen !

Noch mal Vielen Dank an Costa, der mir den Tipp mit der MS Lene von Hivide Sande gegeben hat !
Ich habe mit der MS Lene am montag dem 1.02. eine 21 stundentour mit meinem Vater gemacht (von 2Uhr morgens bis 23Uhr abends).
Die Tour war ein voller Erflog, insgesammt hatten mein Vater und ich mind. 6 Dorsche über einer länge von 1m. Ich bin auch mit 2 großen Dorschen auf der Homepage von der MS Lene abgebildet, hier der link: http://www.codhunter.dk/ .
Ich kann das Schiff nur empfehlen ... Echt super Service...
haben uns Ruten zur verfügung gestellt und auch Pilker + Vorfächer, weil ich so viele fische hatte hat der gehilfe vom Captain mir beim filetieren geholfen und es stand immer einer zum gaffen bereit. Frühstück,Mittag und Abendessen + Getränke waren auch alles inklusive. Am Eende hatten wir ca 30kg Filets.

Vielen Dank an Costa für diesen Tipp !

MfG Felix


----------



## LAC (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Pit der Barsch
Pitt, unsere annette ist voll bei der sache, sie macht gerade mit liebe unsere pralinen fürs bordietreffen.:q Bekommen sicherlich auch noch eine genaue beschreibung, mit fotos über den herstellungsprozess.:q

@ Okram24
natürlich wirst du fotos sehen, habe etwas gestgehalten.

@ Costas
schade das die fahrt abgebrochen wurde, aber bei diesem wetter, wer fährt da raus mit angler?
Die solea wird sicherlich fahren in der saison, ich glaube momentan suchen sie noch einen eisbrecher damit sie freie fahrt hat. :q

@ Jüü
Jürgen, das ist halt das problemchen, man bucht eine fahrt, jedoch nicht das gute wetter. Sicherlich wird ein angelkutter fahren, wenn das wetter gut ist bzw. genügend angler sich angemeldet haben. Die betreiber wollen davon leben - jedoch ist es ein hartes geschäft.

@ Olav,
komme gerade aus london, bin geflüchtet von teneriffa, dort war ein unwetter - ganze strassenzüge und autos standen unter wasser. Es ist also was los dort - mehr aber nicht. Zum glück kam ich gestern abend noch nach billund - alle flüge am tage waren gestrichen, da der flughafen billund vereist war - habe einen schock bekommen, als ich meinen wagen im schnee begraben sah- habe ihn als schlittschuh benutzt und wir sind gut in lydum angekommen.
Der beschluss steht fest - mich werden die kanaren nicht mehr sehen, es ist ein trauerspiel was dort abläuft, an land d.h. in den ortschaften aber auch unter wasser. Waren sie noch vor jahren gut, so taugen sie heute in der wurzel nichts mehr - schade. 

@ Quappie
freu dich auch hvide sande, da kannst du noch reichlich fische landen.

@ Felx K
das war ja ein schöner erfolg - gratulation !


----------



## Oelki (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Jungs! |wavey:

Da bin ich wieder. Schön, dass ihr mich vermisst habt.

Tatsächlich hatte ich viel zu tun. Darf ich das jetzt schreiben?

Hat nämlich nichts mit HS zu tun. Also in Kürze, meine Hobbys und mein Job ließen mir keine Zeit fürs Forum und hätte ich heute nicht die PN von Jürgen (Breiti) gefunden, wäre ich immer noch nicht auf den Laufenden, was eure Beiträge angeht.

Hätte sonst Costas an der entsprechenden Stelle zugestimmt, dass auch ich der Meinung bin: in diese große HS-Familie gehören eben auch andere Dinge, so wie Quappen im Rhein und Dorsche in der Elbe und Zackenbarsche in New York, uuuhps hab ich da was durcheinander gebracht? 

Würde es nicht langweilig werden, wenn ihr jedes Jahr von Neuem, von Hornhechten und Heringen im HS-Hafen schreibt? Ist hier doch kein fortlaufendes, sich wiederholendes Buch nur über den Fang in HS. Wir sind doch die HS-Fangemeinde, die auch nebenher was anderes erlebt, spekuliert und zusammenspinnt! Oder nicht?

Was machen denn jetzt Ottos Seehunde? Waren sie auch auf Teneriffa? Hat Otto deshalb so wenig geangelt?

Die "Sweetheart"-Herstellung geht langsam voran, kreiire grad "Bertie-Botts-Bohnen-sämtlicher-Geschmacksrichtungen. Bin jetzt bei Pfeffer-Zitrone und habe schon eine Idee für "Ohrenschmalz". Wer Harry Potter gelesen hat, weiß wovon ich spreche! Als nächstes kommt Olive-Tomate. Meine Nichte hatte grad Geburtstag, sie darfs als erste verkosten. Wohl bekomms! Und ihr seit die nächsten!#6


Herzliche Grüße Oelki


----------



## LAC (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ alle

Zur informtion:

Bordietreffen in Hvide Sande / im Zeitraum 09.-14.05.2010 

Jürgen Breithardt ................ kommt
Felix, Freund von Jürgen ........ kommt
Costas............................... kommt
Lydum Art Center................. Kommt 
jottweebee......................... notiert


Eine zusätzliche bereicherung ist nicht nur unser gemeinsames angeln, sondern das unsere liebe annette, eine "sweetheart" mischung für uns zaubert und uns versüßen möchte. So wie ich lese, stellt sie sich auf jedes mitglied ein. Da kommt freude auf, jetzt wird sicherlich jeder kommen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ alle
> 
> Zur informtion:
> 
> ...


 

Otto,#h

wir könnten beim nächsten Treffen bei mir ja nochmal nach
Düsseldorf fahren und schauen,ob es die berühmten "Löwen
senfpralinen" noch gibt,Dann möcht ich mal sehen,wie Quappi
nach Luft quappt (schnappt).:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Quappenjäger (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

löwensenf ist zu mild :m den futter ich pur .


----------



## LAC (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen, 
so wie ich lese, hat sich Quappie für eine lange dickdorschtour angemeldet, die von hvide sande aus startet. Wenn ich zeit habe springe ich als lückenfüller ein, da ich gerne sehen will, wie quappie mit seinem süßsauren senf im mund fertig wird - löwensenf leckt er ja von seinen fingern ab.
Er hat mir mal gesagt, er hätte sich schon mehrmals in die finger gebissen, da er am bratwurststand immer nur den senf nimmt :q Kann sein, dass er den nordseesenf so liebt, dass er darin schwimmt. Liebe macht halt blind.


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Jürgen,
> so wie ich lese, hat sich Quappie für eine lange dickdorschtour angemeldet, die von hvide sande aus startet. Wenn ich zeit habe springe ich als lückenfüller ein, da ich gerne sehen will, wie quappie mit seinem süßsauren senf im mund fertig wird - löwensenf leckt er ja von seinen fingern ab.
> Er hat mir mal gesagt, er hätte sich schon mehrmals in die finger gebissen, da er am bratwurststand immer nur den senf nimmt :q Kann sein, dass er den nordseesenf so liebt, dass er darin schwimmt. Liebe macht halt blind.


 



Otto,#h

wenn er den Löwensenf "Extra stark" wirklich in Mengen pur
verzehrt,so würde das manche heiße Luft erklären,die er hier
so manches mal ablässt.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Quappenjäger (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Jürgen,
> so wie ich lese, hat sich Quappie für eine lange dickdorschtour angemeldet, die von hvide sande aus startet. Wenn ich zeit habe springe ich als lückenfüller ein, da ich gerne sehen will, wie quappie mit seinem süßsauren senf im mund fertig wird - löwensenf leckt er ja von seinen fingern ab.
> Er hat mir mal gesagt, er hätte sich schon mehrmals in die finger gebissen, da er am bratwurststand immer nur den senf nimmt :q Kann sein, dass er den nordseesenf so liebt, dass er darin schwimmt. Liebe macht halt blind.


 
muss ja mal zu toppen sein was ich schon in der nordsee aufm kudder erlebt habe :q
aber otto mit dabei das wärs |wavey: wenn jörni nicht kann musst du drann glauben :m
das haste nu davon :k


----------



## LAC (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Quappie - wenn die zeit es erlaubt, springe ich als lückenfüller ein - wir werden dann mal etwas aufräumen am grund - habe inzwischen einen neuen penn knüppel von costas, den will ich mal testen.  Jetzt befasse ich mich mit pilkern - kennst du aus den 80ger jahren zufällig den DAM pilker, ganz aus silber, wo man ein knicklicht einführen konnte, so dass an beiden seiten des pilkers "augen" am leuchten waren.  Ich finde diese art nicht mehr im netz - war damals mein geheimtipp, die wrackdorsche waren verrückt danach. Mit einem leuchtsystem (flashbaits) habe ich auch vor 4 jahren in 600 m tiefe vor teneriffa - auch reichlich beute gemacht.


----------



## Quappenjäger (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Quappie - wenn die zeit es erlaubt, springe ich als lückenfüller ein - wir werden dann mal etwas aufräumen am grund - habe inzwischen einen neuen penn knüppel von costas, den will ich mal testen. Jetzt befasse ich mich mit pilkern - kennst du aus den 80ger jahren zufällig den DAM pilker, ganz aus silber, wo man ein knicklicht einführen konnte, so dass an beiden seiten des pilkers "augen" am leuchten waren. Ich finde diese art nicht mehr im netz - war damals mein geheimtipp, die wrackdorsche waren verrückt danach. Mit einem leuchtsystem (flashbaits) habe ich auch vor 4 jahren in 600 m tiefe vor teneriffa - auch reichlich beute gemacht.


 

nee leider nicht kenne nur die in ganz silber ohne knicki.
was immer gut war am wrack, stahl mit 3 anbissstellen und so orange gelbe oktopus  je nach wrack ohne pilk wegen hänger.


----------



## Oelki (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hej,

also Löwensenfpraline is ne gute Idee, kann ja noch Chili untermischen, damits euch schön warm wird. Weil aber alle Pralinen gemischt in einer Packung sind, wer weiß wer die dann genießen darf?!:q

@ Otto,

habe von deinen Knicklichtpilkern gelesen, leider weiß ich nicht mehr wo. Bestimmt in so einer Angelzeitung. Frag doch mal an, die haben auch immer Nostalgieseiten. Genau das richtige für den alten Mann und das Meer.
Glaube aber, das sowas wieder hergestellt wird. Sieh mal bei www.dam.de im Katalog Seite 147 nach, da gibt es etwas ähnliches, reagiert mit Wasserkontakt und blinkt bis zu 100 Stunden, nennt sich SUMO Supreme Sea Fishing Flash Light.

Liebe Grüße Annette


----------



## LAC (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Annette, 
danke für den hinweis, du kennst mich ja, bin halt ein gebrochener mann - ein knicklicht mit glühenden augen. d.h. es sind bei mir die gelben bierreflexe die leuchten :q
Als kind, hat mir meine mutter schon gesagt, du darfst nicht immer alles glauben was geschrieben steht - nun war das im krieg, da konnte ich noch nicht lesen. Inzwischen kann ich lesen, habe mich jedoch nicht weiterentwickelt, deshalb nehme ich keinen neuzeitlichen dorschkiller in ferrarirot , sondern einige wo ich in früheren jahren mir den kopf drüber zerbrochen habe - hier und da auch meine verrückten versuche veröffentlicht habe. Heute bin ich ein altes kicklicht und man muss es nicht glauben was ich schreibe - sonst macht die angelei kein spaß mehr und man macht sich nur noch gedanken. 
Werfe mal ein blick drauf.
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/februar06_makrelenfang.htm

Gruß


----------



## Quappenjäger (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Annette,
> danke für den hinweis, du kennst mich ja, bin halt ein gebrochener mann - ein knicklicht mit glühenden augen. d.h. es sind bei mir die gelben bierreflexe die leuchten :q
> Als kind, hat mir meine mutter schon gesagt, du darfst nicht immer alles glauben was geschrieben steht - nun war das im krieg, da konnte ich noch nicht lesen. Inzwischen kann ich lesen, habe mich jedoch nicht weiterentwickelt, deshalb nehme ich keinen neuzeitlichen dorschkiller in ferrarirot , sondern einige wo ich in früheren jahren mir den kopf drüber zerbrochen habe - hier und da auch meine verrückten versuche veröffentlicht habe. Heute bin ich ein altes kicklicht und man muss es nicht glauben was ich schreibe - sonst macht die angelei kein spaß mehr und man macht sich nur noch gedanken.
> Werfe mal ein blick drauf.
> ...


 

hab da was gefunden ! musst mal schauen ob das richtige ist !

http://server2.gs-shop.de/200/cgi-bin/shop.dll?AnbieterID=3576&Seite=frameset.htm&PKEY=3FF7

musst schauen unter pilker ( 1 stelle gleich knicklichtpilker ! )


----------



## schl.wetterangler (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich habe großes Interesse an eurem Hvide Sande Treffen am 19.-24 Mai ist da eine Kuttertour geplant? ich war schon 4 mal da Top Put and Take Seen in der Gegend und die Kuttertouren auf s Riff waren das geilste überhaupt.Ich habe noch nie vorher so viele Dorsche gefangen die an der Metermarke gekratzt oder sie sogar überschritten haben .waren letztes jahr im Juli das letzte mal da ,habe 4 tage lang vergeblich versucht für meine Freundin und mich ne Tour zu  buchen 3 Tage zu viel wind und am 4.Bombenwetter aber zu wenig Leute.wir mussten uns dann mit Horniangeln an der Brücke trösten


----------



## Oelki (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Otto,

hast ja nen schönen Berricht geschrieben, gebe aber zu, dass ich nicht alles gelesen habe, da du mir davon ja schon mal erzählt hatest. Dachte aber doch, dass du es ernst meintest mit dem Knicklichtpilker und bin wohl nicht die einzige, denn Quappi hat da ja auch was tolles gefunden. 
So nun haben dir schon zwei was nützliches recherchiert, wehe du kaufst jetzt nichts ein!|gr:

Habe extra bei D.A.M eine Anfrage nach deinen Pilkern aus den 80ziger Jahren gestellt, Antwort kann bis zwei Wochen dauern. Werde dann nochmal berrichten. 

Aber schönen Dank für deine Hepatitisaugen, mußt ja sehr viel gebechert haben, bis die gelb geworden sind.|evil:

Und bitte, wenn ich im September komme, dann zeigst du mir den Makrelenfang, wollen mal sehen, ob wir mit deinem Wissen nicht noch mal einen Rekordfisch landen können.
Hoffentlich hat der dann nicht auch deine gelben Augen!?

Gruß Oelki


----------



## Costas (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen !
> 
> Noch mal Vielen Dank an Costa, der mir den Tipp mit der MS Lene von Hivide Sande gegeben hat !
> Ich habe mit der MS Lene am montag dem 1.02. eine 21 stundentour mit meinem Vater gemacht (von 2Uhr morgens bis 23Uhr abends).
> ...



Hallo Felix

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! :m Die Fotos hatte ich gesehen, wusste aber nicht, dass Du es bist. Das sind scöne dicke Dinger.

Umso mehr freue ich mich auf meine Tour mit Lene From nächsten Sonntag.....nur noch 7 Mal schlaffen... |laola:

Gruss
Costas


----------



## schl.wetterangler (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



schl.wetterangler schrieb:


> Ich habe großes Interesse an eurem Hvide Sande Treffen am 19.-24 Mai ist da eine Kuttertour geplant? ich war schon 4 mal da Top Put and Take Seen in der Gegend und die Kuttertouren auf s Riff waren das geilste überhaupt.Ich habe noch nie vorher so viele Dorsche gefangen die an der Metermarke gekratzt oder sie sogar überschritten haben .waren letztes jahr im Juli das letzte mal da ,habe 4 tage lang vergeblich versucht für meine Freundin und mich ne Tour zu buchen 3 Tage zu viel wind und am 4.Bombenwetter aber zu wenig Leute.wir mussten uns dann mit Horniangeln an der Brücke trösten


ich meinte natürlich vom 09.-14.Mai|uhoh:ich depp sorry


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



schl.wetterangler schrieb:


> ich meinte natürlich vom 09.-14.Mai|uhoh:ich depp sorry


 


Hallo Felix,#h

es ist bis jetzt keine Tour in der Planung.Ich für meinen Teil
werde wohl im Juli raus fahren.Wäre aber nett,wenn du ein
bisschen euer gefischtes Tackle beschreiben würdest.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Quappie,
ein dank! Werde mir die seiten mal reinziehen.


@ Annette
Du kennst mich doch, ich mache immer mal ein kleines scherzchen, jedoch war damals mein knicklichtpilker die geheimwaffe. Ich schaue mir mal die seiten an und kaufe auch was, denn ich fahre ja nicht zum angeln, nur mit einer rute ohne rolle, schnur und haken. Danke, dass du eine anfrage bei DAM für mich gestellt hast - was du nicht alles machst für mich - ein wahnsinn, meine mutter hätte dieses nie für mich gemacht Nun warten wir mal ab.
Annette, wie ich schon erwähnt habe, du musst nicht alles glauben was ich schreibe, denn ich trinke kaum etwas - etwa 1o flaschen bier im jahr. Es wird mich kaum einer betrunken sehen. Nun bist du vom fach und wenn du bei mir gelbe hepatitisaugen gesehen hast, dann muss ich mir die irgenwie eingefangen haben - denn ich angele ja gerne. Ich kann dich jedoch beruhigen, ich bin nicht infiziert -das virus sitzt nicht in meiner blutbahn - es ist die sonne in meinen augen. 
Und wenn du im september kommst und einen rekorfisch von 85 kg mit gelbengrünen augen am haken hängen hast, dann sitze ich auf deine angel - weil inzwischen sich bei mir der grüne star eingenistet hat und ich blind durch die welt laufe - ich bin aber noch warm, denn die sonne sitzt jetzt etwas tiefer - im herzen.:q

@ schl.wetterangler
Da freuen wir uns aber, dass du interesse zeigst für unser bordietreffen - ich hoffe du kommst. Es war eine tolle runde letzes jahr und wir haben viel spaß gehabt. Dieses jahr wollen wir auch etwas angel jedoch keine hochseefahrt machen. Ich werde dich auch notieren und den genauen termin machen wir dann unter uns aus. Toll, dass du auch dabei sein möchtest. Super!


----------



## ORKA1977 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin 
ich fahre ende juni wieder nach DK.Werder dann auf jeden fall noch nach HS fahren.Wie siehts denn dort mit den Mefos aus?
Sind dort welche und wenn ja lassen sie sich auch fangen?
Mfg Orka:vik:


----------



## Oelki (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Mein lieber Otto,

natürlich weiß ich, dass du mich immer wieder verkohlen willst, deshalb glaube ich dir auch nicht die 10 Flaschen Bier/Jahr.

Aber dass die Sonne aus deinen Augen blickt erstaunt mich, ich dachte eigentlich, dass du dich mit dem Schokoladenhai identifizierst, der ja so strahlend blaue Augen hat!:q

Ich hoffe nicht, dich aus dem Wasser fischen zu müssen, am Ende noch im Rollstuhl, weil du das Molenende nicht gesehen hast. Lieber ist mir dann doch eine 8,5kg Makrele.

Vielleicht sollten wir im September mal die neuen Knicklichpilker testen, kaum ein Fisch aus den 80gern wird noch leben und die Fische werden Schlange stehen und anbeißen.#6

Liebe Grüße Annette


----------



## LAC (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ orka1977
Mit mefos sieht es in hvide sande gut aus und oft zeigen sie dir die flanken, wenn sie springen. Ein herrliches bild, was du beobachten kannst von der brücke. Oft sieht man sie auch in kleinen trupps lachse - dann kribbelt es in den fingern.
Das skjern fliessgewässersystem zählt zu den besten gewässern dänemarks für lachs und mefos, d.h. um es zu erreichen, müssen diese fischarten alle durch die schleuse in hvide sande. Du kannst sie mit der angel fangen - ob sie jedoch bei dir am haken gehen das kann ich dir nicht sagen. Jedenfalls werden welche gefangen, jedoch mit dem gedanken mal schnell eine fangen - das will zwar jeder - sind jedoch vorstellungen die nicht der realität in hvide sande entsprechen. Wobei diese jedoch z.b. in südfünen (ostsee) möglich ist.

@ Annette, da liegst du falsch - ich mach mir aus dem zeug, was das gehirn verdreht bis eine bewußtseinsspaltung eintritt nichts und ich muss es auch nicht haben, damit ich starten kann. Ich bin immer startbereit mit klaren kopf und genug verdreht aber nicht daneben. Ich mache mir also nichts vor, obwohl ich hier über havana usw. locker poste. 
Das stimmt, es ist das auge vom schokoladenhai, der dich beobachtet, wenn du meine postings liest - er hat die sonne nie gesehen, d.h. ich habe sie ihm einmal gezeigt und mir die mühe gemacht, ihn aus 600 m tiefe zu holen. Auch wenn er einen trüben blick hat - so wie ich, sind die anderen sinnesorgane sehr gut entwickelt - z.b. hat er sieben stück und sagt mir schon, welche antwort ich bekomme.:q 
Annette, eine makrele von 8.5 kg das ist ja ein bonito, die wirst du in hvide sande oder wo auch immer nicht landen - du kannst froh sein, wenn du einige von land aus angeln kannst, denn in den letzten jahren sah es nicht gut aus mit den makrelen. Ich habe sie mir früher auf der mole frisch gegrillt - heute nehme ich immer ein schnitzel mit, damit ich nicht verhungere.
Außerdem, gehen sie nicht auf  knicklichtpilker, die setze in 30 m tiefe ein. Um diese tiefe zu bekommen, bedeutet das 35 Std rudern, bin aber gerne bereit, mit dir eine schaukelfahrt zu machen, damit wir die knicklichter mal einsetzten können und etwas größere fische, wie dorsch und co. fangen. Warst du schon mal mit einem 25 m kahn, 15 std auf der nordsee ? - oder nur auf eine fähre nach dänemark bzw. norwegen, wo sich nur die schraube bewegt.


----------



## ORKA1977 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Lydum Art Center
Vielen dank für deine antwort.Ich werde es diesmal speziel auf Mefo´s versuchen.
Mfg.Orka


----------



## Quappenjäger (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

otto brauche noch am 28 mai nen schlafplatz :q in aller not nehme ich mein zelt , liege mit ( mein eigenheim :q ).
sach mal bescheid ob du nen bett für nen paar stunden hast oder mein zelt bei dir aufbauen kann.
aber vielleicht biste ja auch dabei :q.
nen pilske müssen wir nach der tour auf jeden nehmen , wenn du auch vor ort bist !


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> otto brauche noch am 28 mai nen schlafplatz :q in aller not nehme ich mein zelt , liege mit ( mein eigenheim :q ).
> sach mal bescheid ob du nen bett für nen paar stunden hast oder mein zelt bei dir aufbauen kann.
> aber vielleicht biste ja auch dabei :q.
> nen pilske müssen wir nach der tour auf jeden nehmen , wenn du auch vor ort bist !


 



Zur Not gibt es in HS auch noch eine Jugendherberge und
ein Seemannshotel.:m
Kostet aber was.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Quappenjäger (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

deswegen ja eigenheim :m|kopfkrat oder bei otto mit otto im bett ! in aller not grabe ich mich in den dünen ein :q


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> deswegen ja eigenheim :m|kopfkrat


 


Nomadenhotel Otto?:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Quappenjäger (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Nomadenhotel Otto?:q
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


 

neee hausmesse :m


----------



## Quappenjäger (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Felix,#h
> 
> es ist bis jetzt keine Tour in der Planung.Ich für meinen Teil
> werde wohl im Juli raus fahren.Wäre aber nett,wenn du ein
> ...


 
schreibe dir von ende mai aktuell per pn !


----------



## Oelki (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Otto,

habe Nachricht von D.A.M bekommen!

"Ja, diesen Pilker gab es noch bis etwa Anfang der 90er Jahre, aber dann
wurde er aus dem Programm genommen. Von daher ist es extrem
unwahrscheinlich, ihn heute noch irgendwo im Handel zu finden.
Um einen Pilker dennoch zum Leuchten zu bringen gibt es jedoch einen kleinen
Trick:
- Demontieren Sie den Drilling
- Nehmen Sie einen dünnen, klaren und flexiblen Kunststoffschlauch (
Aquarienschlauch, etc. ), der vom Durchmesser her über den Schenkel des
Drilling passt und in welchen Sie zusätzlich noch ein 3 mm bzw. 4,5 mm
Knicklicht ( passend zur Grösse des Drillings ) schieben können ( muss fest
sitzen )
- Schneiden Sie den Schlauch auf die entsprechende Länge ab
- Montieren Sie den Drilling wieder am Pilker
Das Knicklicht können Sie jetzt ohne viel Mühe jederzeit auswechseln."

Viel Erfolg,
Sven Kühnel

Kannst du damit was anfangen? |kopfkrat


Gestern Abend war ich auf der Hvide Sande Internetseite, die schreiben über die Angelei rund um HS, als wäre man im Schlaraffenland! 
Bin also super gespannt auf den September, da ich mir schon keine so großen Hoffnungen mehr gemacht habe, überhaupt was zu angeln.

Ach übrigens, wo gibt es um HS einen direkten Strandzugang zur Nordsee, ohne durch/über die Dünen zu müssen? 

Ja, bin schon des öfteren mit der Fähre unterwegs gewesen, auch nach England rüber. Kann natürlich nicht sagen, wies mir auf dem Kutter zumute sein wird, aber man muß alles mal erlebt haben, um darüber reden zu können.
Finde es aber z.B.richtig toll, wenn man über eine Bergkuppe fährt und "kurz abhebt". Kutterfahren stell ich mir genauso toll vor!:vik:

Liebe Grüße Annette

PS: Ich glaube dir natürlich (fast alles), was du hier so schreibst.


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> 
> habe Nachricht von D.A.M bekommen!
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Annette,#h

es gibt sogar speziell für dich einen Behinderten gerechten Zugang,damit auch
Rollstuhlfahrer bis ca. 30m ans Wasser fahren können.

Gruß
Jürgen 
.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ quappie, willst du im stundenhotel schlafen? Wenn ich da bin, fahre ich mit, dann sehe ich keine probleme, wenn nicht, könnte ich was besorgen - kann alles geregelt werden.

@ Annette
da freue ich mich aber, dass du so schnell eine nachricht bekommen hast. Sie haben ihn wohl aus dem programm genommen, da er sehr teuer war - das ist nicht das beste für einen angler, jedoch fängig war er. Dass der herr von der firma dam, sven kühne dir auch noch einen ratschlag gegeben hat, finde ich super. ein knicklicht am pilker zu bringen ist kein problem - jedoch nur, das die augen leuchten - da muss ich doch den bohrer einsetzen. Ich will kein christbaum haben, der am leuchten ist - das ist meine vorstellung - ich stehe halt auf kleine grüne augen.:q Ein glühwürmcheneffekt.
Danke dir für deine mühe - ich mache es gut.
Annette, der september ist nicht der beste monat für nordseefische - es ist die wahrheit. Weil keine heringe da sind und auch kein hornhechte - jedoch zeige ich dir einige stellen am fjord, wo du gute fänge machen kannst. 

Das glaube ich, mit dem schlaraffenland - es ist ihr einziges zugpferd was sie haben und da wird alles gut geschrieben - die wirklichkeit sieht anders aus -denn sie picken erbsen raus und rühren sich ihr süppchen - das stimmt zwar alles, wenn man 12 monate ferien in hvide sande macht und jeden tag angelt - da muss man ja bescheuert sein.
Das ist wie mit den lachsen - als die saison eröffnet wurde, da waren nur einheimische angler da, die heimvorteil hatten. Es wurde reichlich gefangen, aber auch reichlich angler waren vertreten. Wenn du die stückzahl durch die angler teilst, muss du etwa 10 tage angeln, damit du einen erwischt - wenn du glück hast fängst du vier. Ich kenne einen angler, der ist vier jahre nach schweden auf lachs gegangen - gutes lachsgewässer - hat auch welche mitgebracht, jedoch gekaufte - trotzdem war es schön. 

Ja, strandzugang ohne über die dünen zu gehen, ist vorhanden. Vor einigen jahren wurde er angelegt. Direkt am anfang von hvide sande - wie jürgen schon sagt - rollstuhlgerecht - auch mit sitzbänke - nicht schlecht gemacht. Der sand ist angeschüttet worden - sie buddeln ja ständig -  die kinder holen sich die plattfische, wenn sie aus dem rohr kommen, wo der sand auch her kommt. 
Es sind die, die die angler vergeblich suchen. 
Mit der hochseefahrt hast du recht, man muss es einmal erlebt haben, es ist schon ein besonderes gefühl, wenn man abhebt wie du erwähnst, gleichzeitig aber auch noch seitlich dabei umfällt. Es ist aber nicht immer so so wild, es sind auch ruhige tage da, wo der leichte seegang, der dieselgeruch sowie das monotone motorengeräusch einige menschen ruhig stellen, sie kehren in sich ein.  Die z.b. benötigen nur eine praline von dir, da haben sie den ganzen tag was mit zu tun, da sie mehrmals hoch kommt, sie schlucken sie wieder runter, wobei der  geschmack sich ständig verändert, bis sie sagen, deine pralinen taugen nichts - ich muss jetzt kotzen.
Warten wir mal ab, wenn du hier bist - jedenfalls wird es lustig werden -ich trinke auch nichts - esse aber alle pralinen und dann stechen wir in see.
Gruß


----------



## Oelki (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Jürgen,

danke für die Info, aber die Frage nach dem Zugang war eigentlich für meine Mutter gedacht, die mit 83Jahren nicht mehr weit durch den losen Sand gehen kann.

@Otto,

wenn du mich sehen könntest, wie ich mich über deine Worte kugelig lache, was bei mir ja nicht so schwer fällt, da ich zumindest ja schon oval-länglich bin.....!:l
Die Sache mit dem Glühwürmcheneffekt, ob das auch auf Blinkern geht? Im Bastelbedarf gibt es fluoreszierende Farben/Lacke, sollte man das mal testen? 

Du kennst dich doch so gut aus unter Wasser, wie hell ist es da noch? Wird Licht noch reflektiert, zumindest in kleinster Weise? Dann könnte man etwas mit "Katzenaugenfolie" herstellen.

Habe da was gefunden, es gibt UV-aktive Farbe bei www.prolighting.de siehe UV-Farben. 
http://www.prolighting.de/Kategorie/661/UV_Farben.htm

Gruß Oelki

PS: Ich fange auch gerne Plattfische. Frisch aus der Pfanne mit Kartoffelsalat und noch ein paar zum Mitnehmen, mmmhh. Und wenn dann noch ne Aalmutter beißt.....


----------



## porscher (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

tut sich schon fangtechnisch was in hs?


----------



## porscher (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

für heringe ist es ja noch zu früh.wie schauts im fjord aus?barsche?


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> @Jürgen,
> 
> danke für die Info, aber die Frage nach dem Zugang war eigentlich für meine Mutter gedacht, die mit 83Jahren nicht mehr weit durch den losen Sand gehen kann.
> 
> ...


 


Sorry Annette,

da habe ich mich unglücklich ausgedrückt.Denn wir haben
ja bereits darüber gesprochen (Boot,Altstadt),dass die alten
Leutchen nicht mehr ganz so gut zu Fuß sind.:m
Mir ist vollkommen klar,dass du deine Runden mit dem Hund
nicht im Rollstuhl zurück legst.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



porscher schrieb:


> für heringe ist es ja noch zu früh.wie schauts im fjord aus?barsche?



Hallo

Ich habe gehört, dass man jetzt gut Barsche im Fjord fangen kann. Vorausgesetzt natürlich, man bohrt sich ein Loch durch die dicke Eisschicht. Wurm als Köder. Und da kann immer ein hungriger Hecht überraschen.

Und noch eine Warnung an alle: bitte nicht mit dem Auto aufs Fjord fahren!! Kürzlich blieb da ein Tourist fest hängen. Zum Glück war's nicht zu tief. 

Gruss |wavey:
Costas


----------



## fischflotz (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallöchen zusammen,
wollte mich auch mal zu Wort melden nachdem sämtliche Treats überflogen und gelesen habe. Scheint hier ne richtig goile Truppe zu sein.#6
Leider ist das Treffen genau einen Monat zu spät für mich. Meine Familie und Ich werden vom 10.04. bis 17.04. in HS urlauben.#q
Wir sind denn das 5. oder 6. mal in HS. Wobei wir eigentlich erst seit dem letzten mal so richtig Angelurlaub dort machen. Tja man kann sagen durch HV konnte ich meine Familie mit dem Angelvirus infizieren. Nun angelt sogar schon die Freundin meines Sohnes.:vik:
Also meine Frau hat schon gesagt: Das wird ein Angelurlaub und ich soll meine Wathose nicht vergessen.....:q
So das war es erstmal.
Gruß
Harald


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Fischflotz (was für ein Name),

schön,das du auch Interesse hast.Sieh zu,das du auch mal
dabei bist.So viele bescheuerte Boardies wirst du nirgend wo
anders auf so kleiner Fläche antreffen.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## fischflotz (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Fischflotz (was für ein Name),
> 
> schön,das du auch Interesse hast.Sieh zu,das du auch mal
> dabei bist.So viele bescheuerte Boardies wirst du nirgend wo
> ...


 Da pass ich genau rein#6

Gruß
Harald


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Da pass ich genau rein#6
> 
> Gruß
> Harald


 




Die Beweislast liegt bei dir.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Oelki (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Fischflotz,

willkommen hier, bin schon auf dein eindeutig, zweideutiges mitwirken gespannt. Angeln ist alles-Unterhaltung ist mehr!


Hallo Jürgen,

Jakob würde mit dem Rollstuhl nicht so gut zurechtkommen, aber ein spezieller Bollerwagen mit Zuggeschirr, da könnte er mich schon übern Strand ziehen. Zumindest doch aber meine Mutter. Vielleicht sollten wir das mal in Angriff nehmen. Er wiegt jetzt 89kg und ist echt ein Brecher geworden und der beste Beschützer. #6

Hallo Costas,

habe gelesen, bis man ins tiefe Wasser des Fjords kommt, muss man 800m gehen, da machts doch nichts wenn mann einige Löcher ins Eis hackt, oder? Weißt du bestimmt, dass die Barsche beißen? Dachte die verkrümeln sich ins tiefe wärmere Wasser.


An alle liebe Grüße

Oelki


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hallo Fischflotz,
> 
> willkommen hier, bin schon auf dein eindeutig, zweideutiges mitwirken gespannt. Angeln ist alles-Unterhaltung ist mehr!
> 
> ...


 



Hallo Annette,#h

hast du von deinem Jakob schon mal den Stammbaum gesehen? Könnte ansonsten auch ein sehr lieber Wasserbüffel sein.|znaika:|znaika:|znaika:


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hallo Costas,
> 
> habe gelesen, bis man ins tiefe Wasser des Fjords kommt, muss man 800m gehen, da machts doch nichts wenn mann einige Löcher ins Eis hackt, oder? Weißt du bestimmt, dass die Barsche beißen? Dachte die verkrümeln sich ins tiefe wärmere Wasser.
> 
> ...



Hi Oelki

Es stimmt, die tieferen Stellen sind etwas weiter rein. Ich weiss nicht genau, wo er hingefahren  ist und wie weit, aber es kam Wasser in den Motorraum und der Motor konnte nicht mehr starten, nachdem sie ihn hinausgezogen haben.

Betreffend Barsche. Es war keine tiefe Stelle. Ich habe gehört, dass man sie gegen Nymindegab gefangen hat. Wenn sie bei tiefen Temperaturen nicht essen würden, dann wären sie in den übrigen Skandinavischen Ländern längst ausgestorben 

Grüsse
Costas


----------



## LAC (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Du kennst dich doch so gut aus unter Wasser, wie hell ist es da noch? Wird Licht noch reflektiert, zumindest in kleinster Weise? Dann könnte man etwas mit "Katzenaugenfolie" herstellen.

@ Annette, ich habe mich immer in den etwas tieferen zonen um die 40 m bewegt - es sind grauzonen, auch habe ich in höhlen geschnuppert wo es ganz dunkel war. Habe dann ein licht angemacht, damit ich mich darin zurecht finde. 
Solltest du mir mal in diesen tiefe entgegen kommen, werde ich dich von der form erkennen, dich jedoch anstrahlen und dein katzenaugen im licht funkeln sehen. In diesen tiefen läuft förmlich ein graufilm ab - wenn du keine lichtquelle hast. 
In der badewanne oder am korallenriff, kannst du naturlich alle farben schön erkennen, selbst wie sich das wasser verfärbt und wärmer wird an den beinen, kann festgestellt werden.

@ Porscher 
natürlich kann man angeln am fjord - jedoch ist es eine eisfläche und wie costas schon erwähnt, fahren ganz wilde bis zur wasserkante mit dem auto, weil sie den übergang von land zum fjord nicht mehr sehen können. Inzwischen ist eine neue scheedecke da, wobei man in hvide sande sicherlich auf dorsch und platte gehen kann - weil ja einige stellen frei sind.
Wer den druck nicht aushalten kann, soll es machen - ich kenne bessere zeiten.
@ Fischflotz
Harald, begrüße dich in der runde - ich dachte schon, keiner will mehr zu uns - freue mich, dass du infiziert bist und bei uns im hvide sande altenheim einen platz gefunden hast - du hast dir den besten ausgesucht und wir wir helfen dir, dass du verrückt wirst - wenns ums angeln geht. 


@ Jürgen
ich kenne den brecher - ich habe ein schreck bekommen, was der für eine zunge hat - er hat mich beleckt - wie eine kuh so rauh war seine zunge - wie ein wasserbüffel, er hat aber ganz treue augen und könnte uns alle im bollerwagen zur mole ziehen - wenigstens unsere ausrüstung und die flaschen - dann können wir uns viel freier bewegen - auch würden alle angler an der schleuse weglaufen, wenn sie mal eine hunderunde am zaun macht.


----------



## porscher (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

ist das eis im fjord begehbar und beangelbar?


----------



## fischflotz (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



porscher schrieb:


> ist das eis im fjord begehbar und beangelbar?


Eis beangeln?|kopfkrat
Da frag ich mich doch, wie angelt man auf Eis. Was für´n Köder nimmt man da und wie sind die Beisfasen von so´n Eis?:q

Gruß
Harald


----------



## fischflotz (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@LAC
Danke für die nette Begrüßung. Wenn man meiner Frau glauben kann (als Ehemann muß ich das), dann braucht ihr mir nicht zu helfen verrückt zu werden. Das bin ich schon.:vik:
@Oelki
Eindeutig zweideutig?! Das passt auch#6

Gruß
Harald


----------



## LAC (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Porscher
beangelbar nicht, da zerbricht sich unser neuer bordie Fischflotz - Harald, auch den kopf drüber, wie das geht.

Begehbar ja, jedoch kommt es immer auf das gewicht drauf an, denn wasservögel laufen drauf rum, autos versinken.

Die problematik beim eisangeln ist, dass einige gewässer ständig unterschiedliche wasserstände haben, d.h. eine eisschicht entsteht, jedoch kann der wasserstand sich senken und so liegt die eisschicht förmlich über dem wasserspiegel und hängt in der luft. Deshalb sind z.b. auf allen talsperren in deutschland in NRW die dem ruhrverband gehören, das begehen dieser eisfläche verboten, da sich der wasserstand um einige meter senken kann. Sollte mal die eisfäche brechen, war´s das dann und man sieht von unten das eisloch. 

Nicht ganz so ist es am ringköbingfjord, jedoch auch da wird durch die schleuse ein wasseraustausch vollzogen, wodurch ein unterschiedlicher wasserstand im fjord erzielt wird. Dieses ist eine gefahr und wenn die eisschicht nicht eine bestimmt stärke hat, bricht sie. Momentan schwanken die temperaturen sie liegen um den gefrierpunkt - das eis arbeitet und ich sage es taut langsam. 
Nun ist es ja ein flacher fjord und sollte man einbrechen steht man im wasser, jedoch nur in einigen randgebieten, andere z.b. im südlichen ausläufer haben direkt am ufer eine tiefe von über  3 m - es ist die alte fahrrinne. Wenn man dort einbricht wars das auch, denn die problematik ist beim einbrechen, aus dem wasser zu kommen und sich aufs eis zu legen - man kannn sich nicht hochziehen, auch für einen geübten schwimmer.
Ich gehe nur aufs eis, wenn die eisdecke es zulässt und nehme mir trotzdem noch hilfsmaterial mit, damit ich eine chance habe, sollte es mal krachen um mich aufs eis zu ziehen. Ich stehe nun mal auf sicherheit.

@ Harald
verrückt ist ja ok, sagt meine auch zu mir, zum glück sagt sie nicht bescheuert.


----------



## Oelki (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Also Otto,

*Altenheim?* Ich nulle zwar demnächst zum 4.Mal aber Altenheim? Das ist für uns ein klitzekleinesbischen übertrieben,|abgelehn.

Jakob schnüffelt tatsächlich gerne dort, an der Mitte des Menschen, würde ich mit ihm an der Mole spazieren gehen, würde vielleicht der eine und andere im Wasser landen.
Was er gar nicht ab kann, ist das Gebelle von kleinen Hunden, dann gibt er seinen Senf dazu und bittet mit tiefster Bassstimme um Ruhe. Auch das ist ehrfurchtgebietend!
In der Tat wäre er Ideal, als Zughund, aber Flaschen transportieren? Ich dachte du trinkst kein Bier? Hast du dich da verraten?


@Jürgen

Wasserbüffel???? Eher Rettungshund für Nichtschwimmer, er könnte bis zum 5-fachen seines Eigengewichtes aus dem Wasser ziehen, schaffst du das auch?


Fischflotz,

Eisbeangeln ist doch ganz einfach, nimm ne Fliegenrute, ans Ende der Schnur kommt ein Wattebausch, den in den heißen Tee eintunken, den du bei dir hast, und dann solange werfen, bis das Eis dran hängen bleibt. Hast du das noch nie gemacht? Ich kriege damit im Frühjahr immer die letzten Eisschollen von unserem Teich runter!
Also echt mal.


Costa,

ich bezweifle nicht das Barsche Kaltblüter sind, sondern dass sie zur Zeit kein Bock auf geangelt werden haben und deshalb gar nicht im Flachwasser stehen.


LAC,

also mit reflektieren ist wohl nichts da unten, aber die Leuchtfarben müßten zu sehen sein, da sie sich ja vorher im Sonnenlicht aufladen und das Licht im Wasser unten wieder abgeben. 
Ich werde mal einen Pilker präparieren, wenn ich da bin, dann gehst du auf Tauchstation und beißt dann an, wenn du den Pilker sehen kannst, wenn du dich dann nicht so wehrst, hole ich dich auch wieder raus!
Übrigens, ich wußte gar nicht dass du unter Wasser auch schnuppern kannst, oder war in der Höhle ein Luftblase? Oder sind dir Kiemen gewachsen? Ach nein, ich glaub du hast ein Seitenlinienorkan, ehm -organ.

Liebe Grüße Annette


----------



## Pit der Barsch (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

#y hi hi hi:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> Also Otto,
> 
> *Altenheim?* Ich nulle zwar demnächst zum 4.Mal aber Altenheim? Das ist für uns ein klitzekleinesbischen übertrieben,|abgelehn.
> 
> ...


 


Annette,

Otto mag die Plörre wirklich nicht.#d Die Pullen sollten dann
ja auch für mich sein.:m
Wenn ich mit Otto allein angeln gehe,dann gibt es bei uns 
nur heißen Ingwertee mit Honig.Ist wunderbar für Glocken-
klare Stimmen.#6
Solltest mal hören,wenn Otto und ich uns im Kreis aufstellen
und Shanties summen.Ein Hochgenuss.:k

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Oelki (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Jürgen,

du und Otto seid unglaublich, Ingwertee mit Honig??? Brr-aber euch singen hören, ja das würde mir gefallen, übernehme dann die Oberstimme.

Annette


Wer schließt sich uns an????


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> Jürgen,
> 
> du und Otto seid unglaublich, Ingwertee mit Honig??? Brr-aber euch singen hören, ja das würde mir gefallen, *übernehme dann die Oberstimme.*
> 
> ...


 


Annette,

bisse verrückt?|gr:
Wir lassen uns doch unseren Chor nicht kaputt machen,nee.|krach:|krach:|krach:

Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> Jürgen,
> 
> du und Otto seid unglaublich, *Ingwertee mit Honig???* Brr-aber euch singen hören, ja das würde mir gefallen, übernehme dann die Oberstimme.
> 
> ...


 


Annette,

solltest du mit deiner Band auch mal testen.Evtl. kommt ihr
ja dann genauso dick raus wie Whoopi Goldberg mit ihrer
Combo.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## schl.wetterangler (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

ich habe da noch eine Frage ich weiss ja nicht wie das Boardy treffen aussehen soll und was da geplant ist ich hätte großes intersse in den  Tagen des Treffen einmal ne Kuttertour zu machen wenn es außer mir noch Interessenten gibt  könnte man doch nen Kutter buchen. gruß Andreas


----------



## Oelki (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Jürgen#dnee,nee,nee!

Ich mach doch nich euer Duett kaputt, ich mach den Backround und hebe euern animalischen Singsang melodisch hervor!

Probiere aber auch mal die Ingwermischung. Aber Tee für 50 Personen, wieviel Ingwer muß man da hacken?

Liebe Grüße Annette


----------



## LAC (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Oelke
Annette, deine worte: Jakob schnüffelt tatsächlich gerne dort, an der Mitte des Menschen, 
verstehe ich nicht ganz, meinst du mit der mitte die nase im gesicht, oder die stelle wo die beine zusammenwachsen.:q 
Deine weiteren worte:In der Tat wäre er Ideal, als Zughund, aber Flaschen transportieren? Ich dachte du trinkst kein Bier? Hast du dich da verraten?
Nicht verraten - es war falsch zeugnis. Du hast es aber verstanden, sie sind für dich gedacht, damit deine oberstimme geölt wird.
Was jurgen schreibt stimmt. Solltest mal hören,wenn Otto und ich uns im Kreis aufstellen
und Shanties summen.Ein Hochgenuss.:k ich habe aber nur gesummt, da der gesang nicht von anderen verstanden wird. Erst wenn ich meine kauleiste rausnehmen - entwickelt er sich zum hochgenuss und jeder tanzt mit beim seemannsgarn|supergri

@ Jürgen
zurück zum fisch, danke für deine mail, das ist der hammer, was du mir gesendet hast, ganz schöner brocken den die gefangen haben, es soll bis jetzt nach den medien der größte sein und das fischereiministerium zeigt schon interesse. Ich habe weiter gestöbert, auch der hai ist gewaltig - zig hundert kg. Ich sende dir mal einen bericht, mit fotos, wo in den 80ger das haifieber in norwegen ausbrach, alle wollten riesenhaie (cetorhinus maximus) fangen - zwei schiffe hatten sich darauf konzentriert - lagen im trondheimfjord - da hängt einer am kran - auch einige hundert kg - können bis 12 m lang werden.
http://ec.europa.eu/fisheries/cfp/management_resources/conservation_measures/sharks/situation_de.htm
In helgoland war er auch schon:q
http://www.themen-tv.de/tiere/abenteuer-wildnis-riesenhaie-vor-helgoland/554.htm

Betreffend der heringshaie, was ich dir geschrieben habe, hier mal ein link, wie sie von den fischern gefangen werden.
http://ec.europa.eu/fisheries/cfp/management_resources/conservation_measures/sharks/fisheries_de.htm 

@ schl.wetterangler
Andreas, unser AB-treffen in hvide sande, wird sicherlich recht spannend werden und wir werden viel spaß haben, sowie etwas angeln und grillen. Dabei uns über fangtechniken unterhalten und die gute fangplätze verraten und annettes pralinen im mund zergehen lassen. Auch ein kostenloser besuch im aquarium steht auf dem plan. Es wird schon gut werden und ich laufe nicht weg, wenn einer einen witz macht oder die hose runter zieht.
Ich habe eine frage, willst du dabei sein, dann notiere ich dich. 
Deine frage, ob nicht aus dem treffen sich eine hochseefahrt entwickeln kann in der zeit - dieses geht auch, jedoch sollte man dieses vor ort besprechen. Täglich fährt ein kahn raus - außer wenn das wetter schlecht ist. Oder willst du den kahn chatern?
Ein schiff zu chartern - da habe mir auch schon gedanken gemacht, aber ich kenne auch die problematiken und die angler, denn ich habe in den 80ger jahren jährlich zwei schiffe gechartert für spezialfahrten (es war ein ehem. forschungsschiff mit sonar) und die angler mir auch besorgt -da waren auch wochenfahrten bei, die bis zu den orkneys gingen. (8000 Ltr diesel verfahren mit 11 angler), die zwei tagentouren mit 25 angler:q Damals gab es noch kein internet und ich war auf die printmedien angewiesen. Zum glück habe ich dafür gearbeitet und es hat immer geklappt und die medien haben reichlich berichtet darüber. Inzwischen habe ich natürlich ganz andere voraussetzungen und ich arbeite im stillen dran, einige angler zeigen schon interesse - wenn alles steht - wird ein kahn gechatert, der nach paln fährt, wobei ich den chartermarkt sehr genau beobachte - wer der ausersuchte ist.
Wie sieht es aus - möchtest du beim AB treffen dabei sein oder nicht? - klares wort !
Gruß


----------



## elwiss (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo,

ich guck hier seit fast einem Jahr mal wieder rein (muß ich zu meiner Schande gestehen) und muß sagen hier ist ja echt was los !
Wir fahren mit Familie und Freunden am 20.03 nach HV, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal...
Wir waren im letzen Jahr ungefähr zur gleichen Zeit vor ort, die Heringsausbeute war gewaltig !
Wir waren auch ein paar mal Put & Take in Sondervig, war auch gut.
Beim Angeln würd' ich mich eher als Anfänger bezeichnen, macht aber in HV nix, sogar mein damals 6 j. Sohn hat gefangen wie blöd...

Jetzt will ich nur noch hoffen, daß der sch.. Winter endlich abbrummt, weil ist ja nicht mehr lange hin !

Liebe Grüsse aus Hambergen.


----------



## fischflotz (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Annette,
> 
> Otto mag die Plörre wirklich nicht.#d Die Pullen sollten dann
> ja auch für mich sein.:m
> ...


 
 Ich lach mich wech, die Hvide Sande Allstars.
Oder seit ihr nur beim Angeln eingedöst|schlaf: und das Summen war nur Schnarchen#u?
|kopfkrat 

Gruß
Harald


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Ich lach mich wech, die Hvide Sande* Allstars.*
> Oder seit ihr nur beim Angeln eingedöst|schlaf: und das Summen war nur Schnarchen#u?
> |kopfkrat
> 
> ...


 


Harald,#h

leider falsch."Altstars" müsste es heissen.|supergri
Aber mitte nächster Woche, wenn Karneval wieder 
vorbei ist,werden auch wir wieder so normal wie eben
möglich.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ elwiss
das ist ja das schöne an hvide sande, da kann jeder in der familie - ob groß oder klein - angeln, die fische werden im kinderwagen transportiert und das kleinkind auf armen getragen, da es erfolgreich war - der urlaub ist somit gerettet. 
Wenn wir dann noch gute ratschläge geben und ich mir annettes hund vornehme, dann würde der auch noch heringe ziehen. Du siehst wie familienfreundlich dieser platz ist - damit meine ich auch unser board.

@ Fischflotz
die meisten machen sich ein falsches bild über uns, da sie uns nicht kennen.  Schlafen und schnarchen was ist das - wir sind doch nicht ausgelaugt und liegen in der ecke. Du solltest uns mal am wasser in hvide sande besuchen - wenn wir unseren auftritt - ohne kraftaufwand - haben, da versteht man die welt nicht mehr.


----------



## fischflotz (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hab da mal ne Frage:
Ich würde gerne mal an einer Au angeln. Ich weis z.B. die Skjern Au ist da natürlich sehr gut. Ich habe aber keine Lust so weit zu fahren. Hab Mitte April ein Haus in Bjeregard.
Auf Google-Maps sind mir da die Falen A und der Godel Kanal ins Auge gesprungen. Weis jemand ob sich dort das Angeln lohnen würde. Mir geht es da nicht darum die fetten Lachse oder Mörderforellen zu fangen.
Und wie sieht das mit den Angellizenzen aus? Ich weis das man den Eigentümer fragen soll, aber wie finde ich den heraus? Wenn ich die Landschaft sehe, nur Felder und Wälder. Ich glaub nicht das mir da die Bäume und Gräser Rede und Antwort stehen.


Gruß
Harald


----------



## LAC (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ fischflotz
für die fischereilich durch angelvereine genutzten gewässer, wie es beim skjerngewässersystem ist, benötigt man zusätzliche angelscheine, die die vereine und andere stellen verkaufen. Andere auen z.b. die kleinen auen wie fahlen A, sind private gewässer, wo der eingentümer gefragt werden muss, ob man angeln darf, da er die fischereirechte hat.
Da gebe ich dir recht, man sieht nur felder und wiesen und den fluss und möchte gerne daraus fische fangen. Das sollte man sich abschminken, wenn man kein ok hat, denn es kann böse enden, außer du gehst zu einem bauer und fragst ihn - er wird dir das ok geben, sein gewässer zeigen und gleichzeitig auch noch sein erdbeerfeld nennen, damit du nicht verhungerst.:q
Die fahlen A ist ja ein kanal, der durch landgewinnung angelegt wurde. Von der strasse die von nr.nebel nach skjern geht -ab sdr. bork etwa nennt sie sich lydum au und ist ein naturgewässer. Eine strecke von etwa 1,5 km darf in lydum beangelt werden, wenn man außer den staatlichen, einen zusätzlichen schein für dieses gewässer besitzt. Nach wissenschaftlichen untersuchungen zählt sie zu den auen, die den besten bachforellenbestand hat - auch die äsche ist gut vertreten. Im unteren bereich war eine staustufe, die geschliffen wurde, auch in lydum wurde die älteste strommühle dänemarks - ein naturdenkmal - durch einen fischaufstieg umgangen - war ein millionenprojekt und in der planung steht noch mehr. Nun ist das gewässer für fische durchgängig u.a. auch für mefos - die aber momentan nicht dort vorkommen.  
Du kannst ein angelschein kaufen, beim verein. Nun bin ich zuständig für dieses gewässer und erstelle gerade die auflagen - damit es ein gutes gewässer bleibt. Es sind harte auflagen, die dem angler nicht so gut gefallen, betreffend der entnahme. Kleiner hinweis - diese au ist sehr schwer zu beangeln, da sie flach und je nach jahreszeit auch verkrautet ist - die kleinste erschütterung am ufer nehmen die fische war - sie sind dann verschwunden.
In bork havn - d.h. im bereich des wikingermuseum, wo die brücke ist, werden gute barsche gefangen - jedoch ist es ein kanal dort, es ist privat dort, jedoch sehe ich des öfteren angler dort - die auch dieses problem haben, wo ist denn der eigentümer. Ich glaube dort sagt keiner was - aber ein ok vom eigentümer ist halt wichtig.


----------



## Quappenjäger (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

moin otto ,

djörni ist aus der mai tour raus :v

sag schon mal alle termine ab :q


----------



## fischflotz (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@LAC
Danke für die shnelle Antwort. Das mit den Barschen an der Brücke fand ich schon sehr interessant. Wie gesagt, sicher wäre es toll mal ne Forelle zu fangen, aber eigentlich ist es mir egal welcher Fisch anbeist, Hauptsache ich kann angeln.
Das mit dem ganz ruhig sein am Ufer ist auch so ne Sache. Da ich natürlich meine Familie sammt Hund mit an die Angelstelle nehme, gibt es da natürlich kleine Probleme. Aber ich bin froh wenn sie mit dabei sind. 
Das mit dem Angeln in den Auen werde ich im April wahrscheinlich sowieso noch nicht schaffen. Erstmal sind die Heringe im Hafen dran.:vik: Dann hatte ich mir noch einige Stellen im Fjord ausgeguckt die ich noch beangeln wollte. Tja 1 Woche Hvide Sande ist eigentlich viel zu kurz.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## LAC (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ quappie
habe ich gelesen, schreibt seine dr. arbeit.:q

@ fischflotz
ein weiteres problem bei den kleinen auen ist, man kann sie so schlecht erreichen bzw. begehen, die weiden sind eingezäunt, oft weiden jungkühe oder bullen drauf und sie haben entwässerungsgräben, die man überwinden muss - oft steht man bis zum oberschenkel im schlamm - kleine hindernisse, wo nicht jeder mit fertig wird. Wenn deine famlie dabei ist und hund, dann wird es ein kleine expedition am gewässer, es geht durch dick und dünn - außer kühe nichts gewesen. Von 8 angler machen es nur zwei - so sieht die wahrheit aus, die anderen angeln von der brücke. Aber ich gebe dir einen ratschlag für kleine auen, die eine tiefe von 30 bis etwa 80 cm haben, da sollte das vorfach - wenn du mit pose angelst - mindestens 1,5 m lang sein und die pose muss ganz klein sein. ich angele oft ohne pose (spürangel) und lasse die schnur förmlich treiben oft 100 m weit - dabei merke ich jeden biss und kann auch unterscheiden ob es kraut ist, sollte sich der haken mal festsetzen. Ist für mich ein traumhaftes gewässer, wo man mit fingespitzengefühl angeln muss, auch ein gutes fliegengewässer.
Das skjern gewässersystem ist ideal auch für forellen und dort ist fast überall das angeln erlaubt. Du bist schneller an der skjern aue, als wenn du einen gang von einen km an einer kleinen au unternimmst.
Die henne au ist auch schnell zu erreichen, auch ein traumhafte landschaft, wird besetzt vom kaufmann hansen (henne strand) :q der auch die karten verkauft. Zum fischbestand kann ich nichts sagen, vom hören wird mal gut und mal schlecht gefangen. 
Wenn du nur eine woche in hs bist, dann solltest du dich konzentrieren auf heringe - wenn sie da sind - und im südlichen bereich am fjord auf barsch und hecht gehen- tolle stellen sind dort und die ganze familie ist dabei und freut sich. Kann dir einige stellen empfehlen.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

oh ich blindfisch hab auch mal hvidesande 2010 gefunden:vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> oh ich blindfisch hab auch mal hvidesande 2010 gefunden:vik:


 


Hei fabi,#h

hab mich schon gewundert,wo du steckst.|kopfkrat

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hei fabi,#h
> 
> hab mich schon gewundert,wo du steckst.|kopfkrat
> 
> ...



moin jürgen, jo ich war wohl bischen blind. moin jürgen mein bester.

mfg


----------



## LAC (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Fabi,
habe mich schon gewundert über deine ruhe und du sicher, dass sich dort nichts mehr bewegt, der alte thread 2009 ist geschlossen und geschichte geworden - mit dem 2010er befassen wir uns mit der zukunft - bring im mai havana mit.:q 
Gruß


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Fabi,
> habe mich schon gewundert über deine ruhe und du sicher, dass sich dort nichts mehr bewegt, der alte thread 2009 ist geschlossen und geschichte geworden - mit dem 2010er befassen wir uns mit der zukunft - bring im mai havana mit.:q
> Gruß



ja liebe rotto. ich lage ja auch 5 wochen fast nur flach. das hat das gehirn wohl ausser übung gebracht. ja möchtest du lieber havana oder lieber nen schön milden whiskey:m? die daten hab ich dir per kontak eben geschickt.

mfg fabi


----------



## LAC (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Fabi
wünsche dir gute besserung und dein gehirn werden wir schon hier aktivieren. Ich kann es dir noch nicht sagen was ich zu der zeit liebe, so ist es mit der zukunft - bring beide sorten mit, dann stehst du auf der sicheren seite.:q


----------



## fischflotz (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@lac
Ich hätte ja kein Problem damit hunderte Meter mit dem ganzen Angelgerödel zu maschieren (mach ich in HH auch oft an der Gose- u. Dove Elbe), aber meine Familie würde da sicher streiken. Aber danke für die vielen Tips. 
Wir werden also erstmal auf Hering gehen und wenn wir dann unsere ein oder zwei Eimer voll haben werde ich alle schocken und auf Hornhecht oder Scholle oder auf Teddybären gehen:q. Denn wir angeln eigentlich immer nur so viel wie wir wirklich brauchen.  Außerdem muß ja noch Platz in der Truhe für die Barsche aus dem Fjord bleiben. Die guten Angelstellen hattest Du ja schon im Trööt von 2009 oder 2008 verraten.  Ja ich habe meine Hausaufgaben gemacht. 
Die Auen werde ich dann mal versuchen zu beangeln wenn ich mehr Zeit habe.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Quappenjäger (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

otto mal so rausgefunden das die quappen die du mal fangen möchtest bei euch knude heißen :q noch ist von den temperaturen top , also los an die auen oder flüsse |wavey:

von den leuchtpilkern hab ich gerade welche bekommen. machen recht guten eindruck nur man muss damit es wie augenleuchten aussieht mit etwas klebeband umwickeln.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> otto mal so rausgefunden das die quappen die du mal fangen möchtest bei euch knude heißen :q noch ist von den temperaturen top , also los an die auen oder flüsse |wavey:
> 
> von den leuchtpilkern hab ich gerade welche bekommen. machen recht guten eindruck nur man muss damit es wie augenleuchten aussieht mit etwas klebeband umwickeln.



grrrr eisangeln. otto ist dochs chön älter der friert doch so schnell:vik:

mfg


----------



## LAC (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ quappie
danke für den dän. kursus :q jetzt brauch ich nur noch eine wärmflasche für meine finger und ein eispickel um ein loch zu hauen - dann rufe ich sie :q
Sie sind in meiner näheren region nicht vertreten, im skjerngewässersystem sind sie vereinzelt, wobei sie in midt. und sonderjylland und auf sejaeland im möllea und Susäsystem vorkommen. Auch auf bornholm sind sie, vertreten, nach der neusten fischereiuntersuchung, die mir vorliegt - ich glaube sie ist inzwischen gedruckt - momentan wird der atlas für salzwasser erstellt 2013 fertig. 

Quappie, ich bin froh, das unser haus warm ist, so schön die angelei ist, aber ich will meine finger behalten.
Seit 14 jahren, der kälteste winter, die ostsee ist zu und man kann von faaborg die ersten inseln übers eis per schusters rappen erreichen.

Inzwischen habe ich mir in einigen katalogen, alle diese knicklichtpilker angesehen - werde mir zwar welche holen, jedoch bin ich nicht ganz begeistert davon. Will mir jedoch zusätzlich noch welche selbst machen, indem ich in einigen die von der form den alten DAM pilkern gleichen, ein loch bohre, wie jürgen es schon erwähnt hat.
gruß


----------



## Quappenjäger (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ quappie
> danke für den dän. kursus :q jetzt brauch ich nur noch eine wärmflasche für meine finger und ein eispickel um ein loch zu hauen - dann rufe ich sie :q
> Sie sind in meiner näheren region nicht vertreten, im skjerngewässersystem sind sie vereinzelt, wobei sie in midt. und sonderjylland und auf sejaeland im möllea und Susäsystem vorkommen. Auch auf bornholm sind sie, vertreten, nach der neusten fischereiuntersuchung, die mir vorliegt - ich glaube sie ist inzwischen gedruckt - momentan wird der atlas für salzwasser erstellt 2013 fertig.
> 
> ...


 

in den skjern hab ich mir schon gedacht da die art ja nen laichräuber ist. aber wo vereinzelt können auch noch viel mehr sein denn die sind da wo man sie nie vermuten würde . vor allem werden sie bei euch nicht gezieht beangelt da es ja kalt draussen ist :q der däne liegt ja im moment eher vorm ofen |kopfkrat aber bei uns scheuen die angler auch die temperaturen , wenn man sich ein paar mal an den fluss wagt wird schon mal so nen fisch am haken hängen


----------



## schl.wetterangler (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @Oelke
> Annette, deine worte: Jakob schnüffelt tatsächlich gerne dort, an der Mitte des Menschen,
> verstehe ich nicht ganz, meinst du mit der mitte die nase im gesicht, oder die stelle wo die beine zusammenwachsen.:q
> Deine weiteren worte:In der Tat wäre er Ideal, als Zughund, aber Flaschen transportieren? Ich dachte du trinkst kein Bier? Hast du dich da verraten?
> ...


 ein klares Wort. ich habe Defenetiv vor nebst meiner Freundin   nach HS zu kommen das mit dem Kutter war nur eine rein informative Frage also wir beide sind dabei   Gruß Andreas


----------



## LAC (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> in den skjern hab ich mir schon gedacht da die art ja nen laichräuber ist. aber wo vereinzelt können auch noch viel mehr sein denn die sind da wo man sie nie vermuten würde . vor allem werden sie bei euch nicht gezieht beangelt da es ja kalt draussen ist :q der däne liegt ja im moment eher vorm ofen |kopfkrat aber bei uns scheuen die angler auch die temperaturen , wenn man sich ein paar mal an den fluss wagt wird schon mal so nen fisch am haken hängen


 
@ quappie bei uns werden die wissenschftlichen untersuchungen nicht von den anglern durchgeführt, sondern von kindern, weil sie so kleine finger haben und unter jeden stein fummeln können.:q Im warmen zimmer am ofen berichten sie dann den dänischen wissenschaftler, was sie gefangen haben - daraus ensteht dann ein wissenschaftlicher leitfaden für die welt - fachgerecht in schönschrift geschrieben.

Über fünf jahre wurde dänemark von wissenschaftlern untersucht - nicht mit der angel bzw. nach vermutungen -sondern mit den modernsten gerätschaften, wo aber auch jeder fisch unterm stein, ins netz schwimmt. 
Ich habe ganz dänemark aufgerastert vorliegen, wo ich dir auf einige km, jede fischart nennen kann, - auch die bestandsdichte jeder art - die dort im gewässersystem vorkommt. Da träumt ein angler von, wenn er die karte sieht und stellt fest, dass er oft am falschen platz gesessen hat. 
Und damit mir dieses nicht passiert und mir die finger einfrieren, angele ich nicht hier auf quappen und bleibe hinterm ofen sitzen - ich überlasse den traumfisch den anderen.


----------



## Oelki (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hey Otto,|wavey:

morgen ist es wieder soweit, riesige Schwärme Rosenmontagsfische ziehen an der dänischen Nordseeküste vorbei in Richtung Süden.
Stell dich schon mal in die Brandung, nimm deine Leuchtpilker, denn alles was bunt ist wird bevorzugt gefressen. Je lauter und lustiger deine Witze sind, desto freudiger hüpfen sie au deinen Grill. Doch bedenke, an Aschermittwoch ist alles vorbei. Ach übrigens, bei Wikipedia steht noch, die beste Angelzeit sei von 12:00Uhr bis Mittags.

Liebe Grüße Annette


----------



## Costas (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo

Ich bin gerade von einer 21-tündigen Angelfahrt mit der "MS Lene From" zurückgekommen uns statt ins Bett zu gehen, möchte ich hier dads zusammengefasste Resultat durchgeben.

Insgesamt, ein reiner Wahnsinn, was da abgeht. |laola:
Mein pserönliches Resultat: ca. 45 Dorsche, davon 5 um die 10 kg, grösster Fisch 10,8 kg. Nettogewicht der filletierten Masse: gute 40 kg.

Ein ausführlicher Bericht mit Fotos folgt später.

grüsse
Costas |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hey Otto,|wavey:
> 
> morgen ist es wieder soweit, riesige Schwärme *Rosenmontagsfische* ziehen an der dänischen Nordseeküste vorbei in Richtung Süden.
> Stell dich schon mal in die Brandung, nimm deine Leuchtpilker, denn alles was bunt ist wird bevorzugt gefressen. Je lauter und lustiger deine Witze sind, desto freudiger hüpfen sie au deinen Grill. Doch bedenke, an Aschermittwoch ist alles vorbei. Ach übrigens, bei Wikipedia steht noch, die beste Angelzeit sei von 12:00Uhr bis Mittags.
> ...


 


Und nicht vergessen,die U-16jährigen haben
noch Schonzeit.
Vergesst die Abhakmatte nicht.

Gruß und viel Spaß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich bin gerade von einer 21-tündigen Angelfahrt mit der "MS Lene From" zurückgekommen uns statt ins Bett zu gehen, möchte ich hier dads zusammengefasste Resultat durchgeben.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Costas,#h

45 Stück sind ja eine echte Hausnummer,Glückwunsch.
Details über Gerät und weitere Infos folgen dpch bald?:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## schl.wetterangler (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Dickes Petri Heil Costas lass uns nicht zu lange warten bin schon ganz gespannt auf den Bericht und die Fotos gruss Andreas


----------



## LAC (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Annette,
diese rosenmontagsfische die du erwähnst und hier vorbei ziehen, wurden von den wissenschaftlern nicht erfasst, es sind zwar tiere, gehören jedoch nicht zu den fischen, da sie in der rheingegend aus dem wasser klettern und dort die städte überfallen. Da hast du recht, um sie zu fangen, muss man den punkt treffen, genau zwischen 12.00 uhr und mittags, denn reichlich angler sind unterwegs und warten auf ihr glück, aber auch reichlich rosenmontagsfische sind zu sehen die auf den punkt warten. Ich kennen diese rasse aus der studienzeit, da habe ich drei tage lang rund um die uhr, diese arten gefangen, war wahnsinn was ich damals erlebt habe, einige sind so wild, dass sie immer beißen, sie konnten die schnauze nicht genug voll bekommen. Ich habe dann festgestellt, dass ähnliche arten auch in venedig, teneriffa und rio vorkommen, diese unterarten habe ich mir auch angesehen - das war der hammer, zum glück beherrsche ich nicht ihre sprache, aber in rio, erweckten sie den anschein, dass sie mit nach deutschland wollten - sie hätten gehört, in deutschland sollen so erfolgreiche angler sein - ich habe es abgestritten, da das anglerboard noch nicht da war. Alaaf helau !

@ Costas
das ist der hammer - gratulation. Super und ich freue mich schon auf deinen bericht. Es zieht dich wohl immer mehr zum hochseefischen - wenn ich an unser letztes gespräch denke. Die zeit ist ja super jetzt - 
freue mich, dass es geglückt hat und nochmals gratulation - ich ziehe den hut.

@ Jürgen,
als jungangler will man erfolge verbuchen und da man die fischarten noch nicht alle richtig einstufen kann, werden die schonzeiten nicht immer eingehalten. Dieses hat etwas mit der globalen erwärmung zu tun und mit den formen und farben, da man glaubt, es ist eine art, die keine schonzeit hat. Alaaf und petri heil


----------



## Costas (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo allerseits

Und hier ist mein Bericht von meiner Hochseetour mit der "MS Lene From" am 14.2.2010 ab Hvide Sande.

Hi

So hier der Bericht.

Das ist der Erfolgskutter vom Skipper Ulrik, die "MS Lene From":
http://img693.*ih.us/img693/3389/f01g.jpg


Irgendwann im Frühling wird er umgespritzt...nur zur Info, nicht dass Ihr im Mai vergebens nach diesen Farben sucht #6

Das Bild hatte ich an einem anderen Tag geschossen, denn bei dieser 21-Stunden-Tour haben wir uns um 1:30 am Morgen getroffen. Es waren -5 °C und ich war froh, dass Kajüttenbette verfügbar waren. Da ich einer der letzten am Board war, habe ich nur einen Platz an der oberen Kajütten erwischt. Glücklicherweise kann sind sie lang genug, so dass man sich locker strecken kann. Ich war auch sehr erleichtert zu sehen, dass das Rauchen unter Deck verboten war. Ich hatte Bilder bei anderen Booten online gesehen, wo die Räume voller Rauch waren. Leider war das Schnarchen nicht auch verboten.

Durchgeschlaffen bis 7:30. .....dann gab's warme "Rundstykker"-Brötchen mit Käse und Leber, Kaffee usw. Was ich toll fand, war dieser überdeckter Platz am Board. Dann kann man sich etwas vom Wind schützen und eine Pause halten:
http://img651.*ih.us/img651/6189/f05.jpg

Wir waren insgesamt 12 Mann am Board plus der Skipper Ulrik und seine 2 erfahrene Assistenten, die manchmal mitgeangelt haben und bei Bedarf sofort zur Stelle waren.

Und um ca. 8:00 ging's los an der ersten Stelle. Kaum runtergelassen, da kam eine Doublette hoch. Ich wusste noch nicht, was auf uns erwartete und frischfröhlich haben wir angefangen mehrere Fotos von den ersten Fängen zu schiessen:
http://img145.*ih.us/img145/5253/f03b.jpg


Die Stelle wurde immer nach 1-2 Pilkversuchen gewechselt. Zwischen den einzelnen Stellen gab's eine Pause von 5-20 Minuten, was uns immer warm gehalten hat. Die erste Stunde war nicht so intensiv, aber von 9:00 bis 14:00 Uhr war die Hölle los. Hier einige Bilder:
http://img23.*ih.us/img23/4932/f09dq.jpg

http://img180.*ih.us/img180/724/f08u.jpg

http://img189.*ih.us/img189/1963/f07x.jpg

http://img51.*ih.us/img51/6614/f02c.jpg


Ich hatte mehrere Doubletten, einige Dreier und einen ganz verrückten Vierer! Bei diesem Vierer war ein Dorsch über 10 kg, einer um die 9 kg und 2 mittelmassige. 2 Mann haben mit 2 Gaffs geholfen, alles hochzuziehen. Hier das Bild davon:

http://img25.*ih.us/img25/3575/f10gl.jpg


In der Zwischenzeit wurde uns noch ein Mittagsessen serviert. Wir haben da aber nur kurz Zeit verloren, da die Gier nach mehr zu gross war.

Ab ca. 14:00 wollten sie einfach nicht mehr beissen. Wir dachten, jetzt ist Schluss. Es gab nur einzelne Erfolge. Ulrik hat immer wieder versucht, neue Stellen zu finden, bis es wieder um 16:00 eine Traumstelle kam. Kaum runtergelassen, da waren ALLE Ruten, die ich sehen konnte gebogen...fast gleichzeitig....und fast jeder hatte da mind. eine Doublette. Da haben wir noch einiges an Fisch hochgeholt:

http://img704.*ih.us/img704/7422/f06c.jpg

Ca. 17:00 war Schluss und wir haben uns auf dem Heimweg gemacht. Ich war erschöpft und wollte nur ins Bett. Ich war froh, dass ich das Filettierservice früh gebucht habe. Man muss vor 12:00 buchen und es kostet nur dkk 10,- pro kg Nettogewicht (Andere verlangen den gleichen Preis pro kg Fisch VOR dem Filettieren!). Am Schluss hatte ich etwas über 40kg, 40kg wurden berechnet.

Ich hatte insgesamt 3 von diesen voll:

http://img5.*ih.us/img5/7214/f11os.jpg

Hier sind ca. 25 kg Filettiermasse:

http://img230.*ih.us/img230/3988/f14q.jpg

Einige hatten nur 20 kg, der bester ca. 60 kg!

Es gibt auch genug Platz, um die Fische selbst zu filettieren. 

http://img341.*ih.us/img341/7701/f13z.jpg

Einige haben bis 22:00 filettiert und es bereut, nicht den Service früher gebucht zu haben, denn es war kalt und die Arbeit schien unendlich zu sein.

Am Abend wurde noch warmes Essen serviert. Getränke gab's tagsüber auch immer zur Verfügung.

Was mich noch imponiert hat, ist die Hilfbereitschaft der Assistenten. Ich war auf der Seite von Heino. Er hat zwischendurch mitgeangelt. Sobald er gesehen hat, dass wir uns nicht selber helfen konnten, ist er eingesprungen. Als ich meinen einzigen Hänger des Tages hatte, habe ich ihn gefragt, was ich machen soll. Er hat sich die geflochtene Schnur um den Arm gewickelt und mit einem Zug ist das Vorfach unten gebrochen. Geflochtene 100% gerettet!

Meine Ausrüstung

PILKER:
Mitgenommen habe ich ca. 15 Pilker von 200-500g, gebraucht habe ich fast immer 300/400g. Farben waren egal, wie es sich erwiesen hat. Nur 1 ging verloren!

VORFACH:
Als Vorfach hatte ich die üblichen mit, sprich Octapus, Sandaale, Twister usw. Ich hatte persönlich mehr Farben rot, orange mit, aber alle auf dem Schiff haben mit all möglichen gut gefangen. Anfangs habe ich mit einem 3er geangelt bis ich auf einmal diese 4 Fische von insgesamt ca. 25 kg drauf hatte...also 3 Fisch auf dem Vorfach und einer auf dem Pilker. Dann habe ich auf 2er-Systeme umgestellt.

LINIE:
250 m geflochtener Spiderwire 0,28 mm, Haltbarkeit ca. 30kg. Etwas Backing dahinter.

ROLLE: 
"nur" eine Abu Ambassadeur 7000i C3. War für diese Verhältnisse gut genug und kam nie an ihre Grenze.

http://img211.*ih.us/img211/9206/f04p.jpg

RUTE:
Penn Slammer 6', bis 50 lbs. Ich hatte noch eine Ugly Stick 8' bis 30 lbs mit dabei, da die meisten mit so etwas angeln. Ich muss sagen, dass ich mich mit der kürzeren, kräftigeren Rute sicherer fühle.

Zur guten letzt, ein grosser Dank an Skipper Ulrik und seiner Crew.  #rSie sind in meinen Augen nicht nur erfahrene Profis und wissen, wo man fische fängt, sondern sie geben ihr Besten, damit alle ein tolles Angelerlebnis haben!

Falls Ihr sonst was wissen möchtet, dann einfach fragen.

Grüsse |wavey:
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Costas,#h

ein herzliches Petri und einen fetten Dank für diesen grandiosen Bericht nach so kurzer Erholungsphase.Da
hat alles gestimmt.#6#6#6
Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch:
Nur einen Pilker verloren,war das Können,oder Geiz?:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Costas,#h
> 
> ein herzliches Petri und einen fetten Dank für diesen grandiosen Bericht nach so kurzer Erholungsphase.Da
> hat alles gestimmt.#6#6#6
> ...



Hallo Jürgen

Ich war selbst überrascht, wenn man bedenkt, dass wir meistens auf Wracks geangelt haben. Der Skipper meinte, diese Wracks nehmen nicht viel Material mit. Ich kann es mir nicht erklären, wieso welche mehr mitnehmen würden und andere weniger.

Aber ich war auch äusserst vorsichtig. Ich habe bei den letzten Metern mit dem Finger etwas abgebremst und sobald Grund erreicht war, hochgezogen. Da es so zahlreich gebissen hat, war es nicht notwendig, sehr lang am Grund zu bleiben.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen
> 
> Ich war selbst überrascht, wenn man bedenkt, dass wir meistens auf Wracks geangelt haben. Der Skipper meinte, diese Wracks nehmen nicht viel Material mit. Ich kann es mir nicht erklären, wieso welche mehr mitnehmen würden und andere weniger.
> 
> ...


 



Also Können.#6
Gabs auch noch irgendwelchen Beifang (leng und Co)?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hi

Kaum Beifang. Nur ca. 2-3 Lengs. Ich hatte leider keinen.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## jottweebee (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Da kommt ja Neid auf. Ehrlich!


----------



## LAC (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Costas
das ist ja ein auftakt für´s jahr 2010, der sich wirklich sehen lassen kann. Gratulation !!!
Ich wusste schon immer, dass du ein besonderes händchen hast, für die kapitalen - kenne ja deine fische, die wie hängebauchschweine aussehen.
Jetzt auch diesen kapitalen dorsch - freue mich über dich aber auch über das schiff, welches neu in hvide sande liegt, denn einen besseren start kann man nicht machen - ich bin sprachlos.
Super costas und danke für den bericht. 
Das nächste mal rufst du an, wenn du in see stechen willst - ich möchte es auch erleben. Kennst du die stellen etwa, wo ihr geangelt habt? 
Gruss Otto


----------



## Quappenjäger (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

glaube da muss ich im märz schon mal ne 21 std tour machen |bigeyes sonst halte ich das bis mai nicht aus !:l
otto hast im märz termine ?
gw zu der geilen fang tour !!!!
meine multi schreit schon nach fisch  :c


----------



## Quappenjäger (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich war selbst überrascht, wenn man bedenkt, dass wir meistens auf Wracks geangelt haben. Der Skipper meinte, diese Wracks nehmen nicht viel Material mit. Ich kann es mir nicht erklären, wieso welche mehr mitnehmen würden und andere weniger.


kommt ja immer aufs wrack drauf an . wenn z.b. stahlseile oder taue noch vorhanden sein sollten  oder die wracks nicht versandet sind bleibt schon mal was hängen. bei so gesehen frischen wracks merkst du richtig wenn blei oder pilker gegen matall schlagen.


----------



## LAC (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ quappie
habe gerade mit costas ein telefonat geführt - es war wirklich der hammer - sie waren auch weit draußen.

Betreffend der wracks, machen sich einige falsche gedanken - nun sind sie alle erfasst und einige sind zum teil versandet und es haben sich kleine riffkanten gebildet, die den kleinfischen schutz bilden sowie den großen fischen futter. Nun sind es eldorados für angler, da die berufsfischer diese stellen meiden, da mit verlust zu rechnen ist.
Zu meiner zeit, als ich die fahrten durchgeführt habe, hatten wir sonar an bord, da konnten wir unter wasser alles sehen und uns ans oder übers wrack driften lassen. Jedoch ist mit verlust  immer zu rechnen - auch ohne wracks, denn der sockel von helgoland ist eine bleilandschaft - inzwischen ist das angeln dort verboten.


----------



## Quappenjäger (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ quappie
> habe gerade mit costas ein telefonat geführt - es war wirklich der hammer - sie waren auch weit draußen.
> 
> Betreffend der wracks, machen sich einige falsche gedanken - nun sind sie alle erfasst und einige sind zum teil versandet und es haben sich kleine riffkanten gebildet, die den kleinfischen schutz bilden sowie den großen fischen futter. Nun sind es eldorados für angler, da die berufsfischer diese stellen meiden, da mit verlust zu rechnen ist.
> Zu meiner zeit, als ich die fahrten durchgeführt habe, hatten wir sonar an bord, da konnten wir unter wasser alles sehen und uns ans oder übers wrack driften lassen. Jedoch ist mit verlust immer zu rechnen - auch ohne wracks, denn der sockel von helgoland ist eine bleilandschaft - inzwischen ist das angeln dort verboten.


 
da kann ich dir nur zustimmen. findest von mir dort mit sicherheit auch noch bleie :q die mit dem x drauf  hab einige kilo blei von dornum und cux in der nordsee gelassen ( in der ostsee aber auch genügend ).


----------



## okram24 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Dickes Petri Costas zu der geilen Kutter-Tour!

...und danke für den schönen Bericht!

Was hast Du eigentlich für die Tour bezahlt?

Gruß Marko


----------



## Costas (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



okram24 schrieb:


> Dickes Petri Costas zu der geilen Kutter-Tour!
> 
> ...und danke für den schönen Bericht!
> 
> ...



Diese 21-std- Tour war dkk 1250,- inkl. Bett, Mahlzeiten, Kaffee und Getränke.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@costa sehr schöner bericht. schöne fische. das war bestimtm ein spass.

mfg fabi


----------



## Pit der Barsch (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hut ab.
Schöner Bericht und geile Bilder.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ costas
Erstmal, toller Bericht, tolle Bilder#6#6#6 und natürlich tolle Fänge. War bestimmt ne geile Tour:q.
Wie sah es denn aus mit dem Wetter und in welchen Tiefen habt ihr gefischt? Auf den Bildern übersieht man ja fast alles aufgrund der Fische:q.
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Oelki (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hej, Costas,

wow, tooooooooolllll, ich will auch son Fisch angeln!!!!!

NEID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


HG Annette:l


----------



## Costas (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> @ costas
> Erstmal, toller Bericht, tolle Bilder#6#6#6 und natürlich tolle Fänge. War bestimmt ne geile Tour:q.
> Wie sah es denn aus mit dem Wetter und in welchen Tiefen habt ihr gefischt? Auf den Bildern übersieht man ja fast alles aufgrund der Fische:q.
> MFG
> FangeNichts5



Ich schätzte die Tiefen zwischen 35 und 50 Metern. Ich hatte zwar keinen Tiefenzähler dabei. Aber einmal habe ich den Kapitän gefragt und meinte es wären 40 Meter. Daher konnte ich eine Schätzung machen, da es manchmal etwas tiefer war.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Jüü (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Costas ! ein dreifach petri heil #6 das neue jahr fängt ja super an bei dir.ein super bericht...da kann man ja vor neid erblassen...na ich komm zwar erst ende august...da  werde ich bestimmt auch versuchen eine tur mitzumachen...
        Gruß Jürgen M.


----------



## LAC (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Annette, Jürgen, Costas, Okram24 usw.
nun wolltet ihr ja meine ausbeute von den kanaren sehen. Hier mal einige fotos, das erste bild ist eines meiner angelplätze gewesen, das zweite sind meeräschen, wie ich sie mir in hvide sande wünsche, das dritte und vierte sind fische, die an der angel gingen und das fünfte ist eine art, die annette mir genannt hat, ein rosenmontagsfisch, den ich auch geangelt habe und sich bei mir festgebissen hat und schwer verdaulich ist.
Costas, glaube es mir - hvide sande ist besser als die kanaren, sie haben mich das letzte mal gesehen.


----------



## Costas (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Otto

Dankefür die Ferienbildern mit allen möglichen Spezies. Sag mal, was hast Du da den Meeräschen geworfen, dass sie so zahlreich kommen?

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Michael_05er (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Auch von mir noch ein dickes Petri Heil an Costas. Da sind ja einige fette Dorsche dabei! Respekt! Wie war denn der Seegang? Ist das nicht eine mächtige Schaukelei um diese Jahreszeit?

Beim Anblick dieser Fische reizt es mich, im Sommer auch eine Tour zu machen. Aber 21 Stunden würde ich nicht durchstehen. Habe mal eine 8-Stunden-Tour an der Nordsee gemacht: 7 Stunden :vund eine Stunde #:. Habe zwar 70 Makrelen gefangen, aber die waren hart "erarbeitet"...

Habe gesehen, dass die Solea z.B. auch 3-Stunden-Touren anbietet. Hat jemand mal so einen "Kurztrip" gemacht? Was wird da geangelt? Und wird da auch was gefangen? Das wäre so das einzige, was mein Magen vielleicht durchstehen würde.

Grüße an alle,
Michael


----------



## Costas (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Michael

Der Wind war in den ersten 6-7 Stunden mässig, sprich 6-8 m/s. Ich war im Bett und das Boot hat schön geschaukelt. Immer wieder bin ich aufgewacht. Ab Mittag hat der Wind nachgelassen und es war sehr ruhig.

Obwohl ich zahlreiche Male auf Boote war - irgendwann im letzten Jahrhundert :q habe ich auch die Motorbootsprüfung gemacht - und nie Probleme mit der Seekrankheit hatte, wusste ich dass die Nordsee ihre eigenen Regeln hat. Ich war also gewarnt und habe vorher Tabletten gegen Seekrankheit genommen. Bei diesen bestimmten nimmt man die erste 1 Stunde vor der Reise und dann alle 5 Stunden. Nach der 2. habe ich von voller Begeisterung vergessen, weitere einzunehmen und hatte zum Glück trotzdem keine Probleme dabei. Also mit den Tabletten hast Du sicher keine Probleme. Und dann gibts auch weitere Regeln, die man befolgen kann, wie z.B. :
- nicht in einem geschlossenen Raum sitzen, am besten draussen bei der frischen Luft und weit in den Horizont gucken
- bei der vorderen Seite des Schiffes schaukkelt es am meisten, dann lieber hinten einen Platz aussuchen
- gehe nicht mit leerem Magen aufs Board, auch wenns nicht logisch scheint. Iss aber etwas milderes, wie z.B. Spaghetti mitmilde Sauce, Brot mit mildem Käse usw.
- das wichtigste: Vermeide Alkohol vor der Reise. Alkohol braucht über 24 Stunden um sich abzubauen.

Ich empfehle Dir trotzdem, nicht mit einer so langen Tour wie 21-Stunden weiterzumachen. Lieber wieder kleiner anfangen bei 3-8 Stunden um zu sehen, ob die Tabletten bei Dir wirklich helfen. Du bist noch jung und kommst sicher noch dazu, mehrmals auch die Hardcore-Touren zu fahren.

Im Sommer bieten beide Boote, "Lene From"  und "Solea" Makrellentouren an. Gewöhnlich fahren sie morgens eine längere Tour and abends eine kürzeren. Dazu gibt's auch kurze Plattfisch-Fahrten, die auch interessant sind.

Grüsse
Costas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@otoo: mensch der letzte fang war der beste und grösste wa . :q:q:q:q

mfg fabi


----------



## Costas (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> @otoo: mensch der letzte fang war der beste und grösste wa . :q:q:q:q
> 
> mfg fabi



....hat bestimmt einen langen Kampf gegeben :q:q:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



			
				Costas;2826083[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]....hat bestimmt einen langen Kampf gegeben :q:q:q*[/COLOR]


 



Costas,

glaubst du wirklich,Otto kann noch so lange "kämpfen"?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen, Costas, fabi
beim letzten bild täuscht ihr euch, dass war mein leichtester kampf, sie hing sofort am haken. Es war ein intern. treffen und sie war in der organisation - sie wusste nicht, dass ich außer meine fähigkeiten auch noch das angeln beherrsche.

Costas, die meeräschen habe ich angefüttert mit brot, es war im hafen - wo das angeln jedoch verboten ist. In hvide sande wird der tag kommen, wo sie auch auf brot gehen - gefangen habe ich nur eine außerhalb, wo sie nicht in diesen stückzahlen vorkommen. Aber auch im mittelmeer in der türkei habe ich es so erlebt.

@ Jürgen 05er
Ich habe schon mal diese drei std tour mitgemacht, wurde eingeladen und es wird auf makrele gefangen und wir haben einige gezogen, aber auch einen kleinen dorsch - war eine lustige fahrt, das land in sichtweite.


----------



## LAC (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ an alle

*Wollt ihr dicke dorsche fangen ? *
*........hier sind noch plätze frei !*

Unser bordie "MTF-Dirk" hat dieses erforlchreiche fangschiff - wo costas seinen sensationellen fang uns vorgestellt hat - am 26.05.2010 für drei tage gechartert. So wie ich gerade gehört habe, sind noch drei plätze frei, wer also mal richtig dicke fische landen will, der sollte sich mit bordie " MTF-Dirk", in verbindung setzen.
Vielleicht stellt Dirk, es nochmal ein, damit die jungs hier genaue informationen bekommen - denn die fahrt ist der hammer.

Gruß


----------



## fischflotz (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@costas
Dickes Petri! Da wird man echt neidisch.

@LAC
Auf welchen Köder hat denn der Karnevalsfisch gebissen?

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Quappenjäger (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

costas hat doch bestimmt lust da er bis mai die filets aufgefüttert hat.

bei otto ist ja die frage ob termine hat aber das wäre natürlich der hammer !


----------



## knutemann (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Otto ich bin mal so frei und mach das für Dirk
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=177054


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

hallo also ich nicht. ich bin zu schwer für den kahn.:m

mfg


----------



## LAC (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ fischflotz
ich kann es dir nicht mehr sagen, welchen köder ich ausgelegt habe, jedenfalls wurden schon geschütze aufgefahren, als ich merkte er hat angebissen, war es ein leichtes spiel ihn zu landen. Er tat mir leid als er mich anschaute, konnte ihn dann auch nicht mehr schlachten, auch bei C&R hätte er gelitten. Für mich war es eine neue situation und suchte einen weg, dann habe ich ihn einfach hypnotisiert. Als dank, macht jetzt das liebe tier - sogar das essen für mich. :q

Zusatz:
@ Knutemann
Wolfgang, 
danke ! wäre doch gelacht, wenn nicht noch drei angler zu bekommen sind - topp fahrt!


----------



## FangeNichts5 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich werde dieses Jahr auch wieder in die Nähe von Hvide Sande fahren! Es wird wohl die Zeit vom 03.-10. Juli. Wir planen entweder für Bork Havn oder Bjerregard. Mal schauen. Ist sonst noch jemand in dieser Zeit dort? @ Otto und Costas: Vielleicht kann man sich ja treffen, mich interiessiert vor allem die Skjern Au und das Brandungsfischen.
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## okram24 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo FangeNichts5,

ich bin vom 03.-17.07.2010 in Argab!
Da sollten wir unbedingt ein Treffen machen!

Letztes Jahr war einfach nur geil!!!


----------



## FangeNichts5 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ okram24
Da können wir ja mal gucken, ob wir noch ein Hvide Sande treffen hinbekommen:vik:. Wäre klasse, wenn man sich aus dem Board mal trifft. Da darf dann Otto aber auf keinen Fall fehlen!:q
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



okram24 schrieb:


> Hallo FangeNichts5,
> 
> ich bin vom *03.-17.07.2010* in Argab!
> Da sollten wir unbedingt ein Treffen machen!
> ...


 


Marko,#h

wirklich schade,hätte dich gerne wieder getroffen.War
wirklich klasse letztes Jahr.#6
Komme leider erst Abends am 17.7. an.
Hoffentlich kannst du dich mit ein paar Mann (Frau)
treffen.Grüß auch deinen Junior.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## schl.wetterangler (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Costas schöner Bericht und Hammer Bilder schöne Fische hast du gefangen  Danke dafür und #r.Gut das es bei uns glatt ist und n haufen Schnee liegt sonst würde ich jetzt anfangen Vorfächer zu bauen die Norge rute und Multi klarzumachen und für s We alle Termine absagen .gruß Andreas


----------



## Norgeguide (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Leude,
ist von euch vieleicht jemand durch zufall in der Zeit vom        19 März bis 26 März in HS oder Umgebung??
Wir haben ein Haus in Bjerregard.
Gruß|wavey:
Norgeguide


----------



## porscher (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

ich bin im mai in der nähe von hvide sande wieder.


----------



## Michael_05er (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hi Costas,
danke für die Tipps. Ich fürchte aber, dass ich einfach nicht für die See gemacht bin. Ich habe auch schon einige Überfahrten nach Helgoland hinter mir und war auf der Hinfahrt immer seekrank, obwohl ich in der Mitte des Schiffs stand und immer zum Horizont geschaut habe. Die Rückfahrten habe ich besser überstanden, da kam man irgendwann in den "Schatten" der ostfriesischen Inseln. Ich glaube, ich sollte bei kurzen Fahrten bleiben. Zwei Stunden whale watching in Teneriffa habe ich noch gerade so überstanden... Nur für alle Fälle: Wie heißen die Tabletten, die Du hattest? Ich hatte mal welche versucht, da war mir schon schlecht, bevor das Boot losfuhr :v



Costas schrieb:


> Im Sommer bieten beide Boote, "Lene From" und "Solea" Makrellentouren an. Gewöhnlich fahren sie morgens eine längere Tour and abends eine kürzeren. Dazu gibt's auch kurze Plattfisch-Fahrten, die auch interessant sind.


Da bringst Du mich schon wieder auf Ideen! Ich dachte doch, ich hätte meine Angelausflüge alle geplant: An die Skjern, an die Schleuse, an den Fjord und an einen Put&Take-See, vielleicht noch mal kurz am Strand. Fünf mal Angeln in zwei Wochen Urlaub, da muss ich schon gut verhandeln mit meiner Frau. Und jetzt schaue ich schon, was es so an Pilkern und Makrelenvorfächern gibt für Tour Nr.6 #d Gibt es denn in der Zeit vom 12.-26. Juni wenn ich oben bin auch schon solche kurzen Touren? Ich habe etwas von Juli und August gelesen. Und kann man dann am Hafen relativ spontan buchen für so einen Kurztripp? Das sollte doch eher gehen als bei den langen Fahrten, oder?

Ich freue mich schon sehr auf meinen Urlaub in nicht einmal vier Monaten und hoffe, den ein oder anderen wiederzusehen. Grüße an alle,
Michael


----------



## Costas (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Michael

Die kürzeren Touren werden kurzfristiger angekündigt. Klar kann man auch im letzten Moment buchen, aber dann hast du keinen garantierten Platz.

Ich weiss nicht mehr wie die Tabletten und ich habe die Schachtel weggeworfen (sie waren auf dem Schiff sehr begeehrt). Es wear etwas mit "Mi....". Hilft nicht viel weiter, oder? Eine alternative zu den Tabletten ist ein Pflaster. Schonender für dn Magen, Hier in DK ist es jedoch rezeptpflichtig.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## anschmu (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Costas ! Meinst du nicht das der Preis für die Tour etwas zu teuer ist ? gruß Andreas


----------



## Michael_05er (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hi Costas,
danke für die PN wegen der längeren Tour, aber ich werde wohl eher spontan schauen, ob ich einen Platz bei einer kurzen Tour bekomme. 12 Stunden sind doch sehr viel, auch wenn man nicht so weit rausfährt. Letzten Sommer hatten wir trotz bestem Wetter einige Tage lang kräftige Wellen, da würde ich nicht einmal eine kurze Tour versuchen. An anderen Tagen war die See spiegelglatt, da hätte es gehen können mit einer langen Fahrt. Ich werde dann im Sommer mal sehen, wie das Wetter bzw. das Wasser ist und dann schauen, ob ich kurzfristig bei einer abendlichen Kurztour mitfahren kann. Sollte es dann nicht klappen, habe ich so viele andere Angelmöglichkeiten, dass ich nicht wirklich traurig sein muss. Außerdem weiß ich dann von ortskundigen Experten, wie es gerade mit den Plattfischen und Makrelen läuft und ob sich die Tour lohnt. 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Quappenjäger (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



anschmu schrieb:


> Hallo Costas ! Meinst du nicht das der Preis für die Tour etwas zu teuer ist ? gruß Andreas


 

für dk ganz normal ! für ne 6 std tour im ll belt bezahlst du auch 35 -40 €. da bist du mit der makrelen tour ( 4 o. 6 std ) bei einem sehr ähnlichen preiß! bei längeren fahrten hast du ja auch zusätzlich noch schlafkojen . und es wird wesendlich weiter rausgefahren wie z.b. helitown inselrundfahrt !


----------



## Costas (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



anschmu schrieb:


> Hallo Costas ! Meinst du nicht das der Preis für die Tour etwas zu teuer ist ? gruß Andreas



Hi

Nein. Ich meine die Tour ist günstig. Wie weiter oben zu lesen ist, ist es das erste Jahr für Lene From ab Hvide Sande. Deswegen bieten sie "Introduktionspreise" an, bis sie sich einen Namen machen können. Wenn sie so weitermachen wie bei meiner Fahrt, dann werden die Preise schnell steigen.

Und für diejenigen, die es ausrechnen wollen: ich hatte insgesamt über 40 kg Nettofleisch. In DK kostet der kg-Preis für Dorsch in den Geschäften ca. DKK 100,-.

Grüsse
Costas


----------



## LAC (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Michael_05er
Michael, wenn du die die seefahrt nicht gut vertragen kannst, dann ist das nicht schlimm, denn ich habe angler gesehen, die aussahen als rambos, jedoch nach einer bewegten fahrt, wurden sie langsam zu weicheir. Der eine veträgt es, der andere nicht.
Meine empfehlung ist, eine kurze fahrt direkt vor ort zu buchen - welches schiff ist mir egal - jedoch nur dann, wenn kein seegang ist. Dieses kannst du vor ort selbst bestimmen - und glaube es mir es macht freude, da dein kopf klar bleibt.
Auf dem markt sind auch spezielle pflaster gegen seekrankheit - sie helfen auch, wenn du die pillen nicht vertragen kannst. Diese kurzfahrten sind jedoch reine makrelentouren. 

@ alle
ich wundere mich immer, wenn die preise der fahrten aufs korn genommen werden, ich frage mich immer, womit werden die verglichen.
Im zeitalter von geiz ist geil, ist es schon eine pflicht alles anzuzweifeln und mit den worten zu versehen - es ist zu teuer. Das macht man einfach blind und dann wartet man ab - was als antwort kommt.
Ein angler kann sich nicht vorstellen, was solch ein schiff in der anschaffung aber auch in der unterhaltung kostet. Und was es an kraftstoff verbraucht. Er kann sich auch nicht vorstellen wie in dänemark die versteuerung vom staaat ist.
Jedoch mit den worten - es ist zu teuer - ist man schnell zur hand. 
Das hat sich so eingebürgert im laufe der letzten jahre, wo man kämpfen muss und man am liebsten alles umsonst haben möchte.
Man sollte sich nicht aufregen, sondern einfach nicht mitfahren, weil man den preis anzweifelt. Ein preiswerteres sollte man einfach buchen - dann hat man ein schnäppchen gemacht.:q
Diese findet man auch z.b. im kleinen belt, dort werden dorschfahrten angeboten, die preiswerter sind, man wird nicht seekrank und frauchen die an land steht, kann man noch sehen und winke winke machen. Eine tolle familienfahrt, wo auch dorsche gefangen werden - was will man mehr.

In den 80ger jahren habe ich ein kahn gechartert, da haben wir in 10 Tage 6000 Liter Treibstoff verbraucht - dieses haben wir nicht, sondern der liebe gott bezahlt.:q einen dummen muss man ja finden.

Ich finde, dass die preise gerade an der grenze liegen, damit meine ich die unterste grenze, denn wenn der liebe gott reichlich wellen macht und einige fahrten werden abgesagt - dann ist das ende der ausfahrten in sicht, dann kann man den kahn kaufen und preiswertere fahrten anbieten.

Solch ein schiff muss - ich sag es mal grob - täglich 1000 euro einfahren, leider werden sie nicht gesponsert, denn dann könnte das schiff täglich angelfahrten anbieten für sozialschwache angler, ganz preiswert. So wie ich gehört habe, bemüht man sich, diesen sponser zu finden.:q:q:q 

Das sind zwar harte worte, aber wir reden hier vom geschäft und nicht von spielerei, wie sich in der abendsonne, die pose bewegt, die man bei ebay günstig erworben hat, wo sich das herz drüber freut, ein wirkliches  schnäppchen - ein euro geschnappt.

Ich finde die preise bei diesen ausfahrten sind ok !


----------



## AAlfänger (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo zusammen,
wenn ich die Preise der Solea als Beispiel nehme und mit denen
von Fehmarn vergleiche, kann man garnicht meckern. Ob ich für35-40 Euro vor Fehmarn in Sichtweite dümpel und so gut wie
nichts fange oder aber in Dänemark egal ob Hvide Sande oder
Hanstholm mit dem Kutter rausfahre da bezahl ich zwar mehr,
aber ich habe auch ganz andere Möglichkeiten. Fanggarantie wird dir hier auch keiner geben, aber die Warscheinlichkeit das man etwas fängt ist wohl ungemein höher. Ich muß nicht unbedingt Massen an Filet haben, aber etwas Erfolg möchte man
doch haben. Ich habe vor ein paar Jahren mit der Tindur eine Tour zum gelben Riff gemacht Preis ca.100 € und bin mit meiner
Kühlbox voll Filet zurückgekommen. Dank dem Kapitän, der für mich filetiert hat sonst würde ich den Beitrag heute nicht tippen,
so ein Seegang war dort. Wenn ich mich nicht so doof angestellt
hätte beim ersten Mal Hochseeangeln, hätte ich warscheinlich auch soviel wie meine Mitangler gefangen. Die hatten sicher mindestens das Doppelte, wenn nich noch mehr. Wenn ich jetzt die Fahrzeit und die Angelzeit zusammenrechne würde ich sagen
Preis und Leistung einfach super#6

Gruß Aalfänger


----------



## Michael_05er (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Michael_05er
> Michael, wenn du die die seefahrt nicht gut vertragen kannst, dann ist das nicht schlimm, denn ich habe angler gesehen, die aussahen als rambos, jedoch nach einer bewegten fahrt, wurden sie langsam zu weicheir. Der eine veträgt es, der andere nicht.
> Meine empfehlung ist, eine kurze fahrt direkt vor ort zu buchen - welches schiff ist mir egal - jedoch nur dann, wenn kein seegang ist. Dieses kannst du vor ort selbst bestimmen - und glaube es mir es macht freude, da dein kopf klar bleibt.
> Auf dem markt sind auch spezielle pflaster gegen seekrankheit - sie helfen auch, wenn du die pillen nicht vertragen kannst. Diese kurzfahrten sind jedoch reine makrelentouren.


Jaja, so unterschiedlich kann es gehen. Mein kleiner Bruder hat sich bei den Helgoland-Fahrten immer gefreut, dass es so schön schaukelt und mich gefragt, warum es mir denn nicht gefällt :r
Ich denke auch, dass ich einfach mal schauen werde, ob Zeit und Wetter passen und dann nach einer kurzen Tour frage. Welches Angelgerät kann man denn vor Ort leihen? Ich habe zwar zwei alte Ruten, die ich schon am Meer genutzt habe (1,80m mit 300 Gramm WG und 3m mit 200 Gramm WG) und auch eine große Rolle, auf die ich nur neue Schnur machen müsste, aber ob ich die wirklich mitschleppen soll? Pilker habe ich auch noch zwei oder drei, aber die Makrelenvorfächer sind 20 Jahre alt, da traue ich der Schnur nicht mehr... Da ich nicht weiß, wann der nächste Urlaub an der See ansteht, will ich nicht so viel Gerät auf Vorrat kaufen. (Na gut, ich will schon, welcher Angler will das nicht :q. Aber ich versuche, vernünftig zu bleiben).

Über die Kutterfahrten ist in den letzten Jahren noch gar nicht so viel hier geschrieben worden, oder? Ich glaube, da sind tatsächlich noch neue Fragen, die man stellen kann.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## blue1887 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Costas|wavey: schöner Bericht und schöne Fische hast du gefangen, Danke dafür 

10.04.10 auf gehts wieder nach Hvide- Sande:vik:
Grüsse Thorsten


----------



## angler1996 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

einfach eine Bemerkung zu der ganzen Preisdiskussíon:

da ich die Solea nun wirklich schon einige Jahre kenne und 
immer Fisch gefangen habe, das neue Schiff noch nicht, aber wenn ich Costas Bericht lese, toll.
Ich habe mal beim Einkaufen hier im nordseefernen Sachsen ins Kühlregal geschaut: Dorsch frisch ( naja) Kg 19,.. EURO
Wenn ich mein Hobby in Kilo umrechen will, wieviel muss ich da fangen um im Plus zu sein? Die Rechnung ging bis jetzt immer auf.
Gruß A.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Marko,#h
> 
> wirklich schade,hätte dich gerne wieder getroffen.War
> wirklich klasse letztes Jahr.#6
> ...



jürgen du bist imme rzu spät hahaha. wir werden vom 15.05- 29.05 da sein. erst ne woche blavand für die weiber. und dann eine woche bei otto für die jungs hihi. ist natürlich klar das ich den termin komme. da einer ja noch geburstag hat. :vik:

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



			
				WolfsburgVirus;2829647[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]jürgen du bist imme rzu spät hahaha. *[/COLOR]wir werden vom 15.05- 29.05 da sein. erst ne woche blavand für die weiber. und dann eine woche bei otto für die jungs hihi. ist natürlich klar das ich den termin komme. da einer ja noch geburstag hat. :vik:
> 
> mfg


 


Fabi,#h

ich habe von einer bestimmten Dame gehört,*du* wärest
immer zu früh. *hahahaha |laola:*
Ich bin übrigens nicht zu spät,sondern eine Woche vor dir
Angelgenie da.Im Gegensatz zu dir komme ich nicht nur 1-mal
(nach HS).

Aber Otto wird dir die letzten übrig gebliebenen
Fische bestimmt schenken, damit du keine kaufen musst.



Gruß
Jürgen *|wavey:*


----------



## Quappenjäger (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

jürgen hat glaube ich winterdepressionen |bigeyes:q|wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> jürgen hat glaube ich winterdepressionen |bigeyes:q|wavey:


 


Quappi,#h

würde ich mit* 70mm *Schnüren fischen,so hätte ich 
mehr als Winterdeppressionen.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



angler1996 schrieb:


> einfach eine Bemerkung zu der ganzen Preisdiskussíon:
> 
> da ich die Solea nun wirklich schon einige Jahre kenne und
> immer Fisch gefangen habe, das neue Schiff noch nicht, aber wenn ich Costas Bericht lese, toll.
> ...


 
@ Angler1996
das ist eine verdammt schwere rechenaufgabe - einige angler beherrschen das und andere lernen dazu, wissen jedoch nicht wo der fehler liegt. Einen kannte ich, der wollte richtig zuschlagen, er hat es wahr gemacht, indem er auf dem hinweg einen totalschaden verursachte. Zum glück ist ihm nichts passiert. jedoch ging seine rechnung nicht mehr auf, da er kein vollkasko hatte. Armer junge, wäre lieber zuhause geblieben und hätte sich ein fischrötchen gekauft.
Auch erlebte ich einen angler, die im vorfeld sich ein gewinn ausgerechnet hat, so erzählte er es mir. Es kam jedoch anders, denn nach einigen stunden, wollte er noch geld drauf zahlen, wobei der preis dabei keine rolle mehr spielte - nur eins hatte er im kopf, wie komme ich schnell vom schiff runter. Er hatte dabei die verbindung zum geld ganz verloren, da er auch schon vom einsatz eines hubschraubers sprach.
So können gewinnrechnungen enden.

Deshalb rechne ich mir im vorfeld nicht einen gewinn aus, die rechenaufgabe ist zu schwer,  sondern lasse mich überraschen und versuche das beste daraus zu machen. Wobei ich ein fischchen schon fangen möchte - denn ich werde ganz kribbelig, wenn ich merke, es sieht bei mir nicht gut aus - dann entwickele ich mich zum tier und angele wenn es sein muss, auch 30 stunden. Und wenn dann immer noch nichts läuft, dann habe ich die angelei genossen, wobei jedoch kein fisch dort vorhanden war. 

@ Michael_05er
Michael, 
bei dem schiff solea kannst du dir eine angel ausleihen. Ich spreche aber von den kleinen fahrten, die die solea am späten nachmittag macht, es sind reine makrelentouren von etwa 3-4 Std.  Nun bin ich nicht, eine gerätefetischist und wenn du mich fragst, welchen knüppel benötigt man für makrelen, dann kannst du in meinen augen, jeden knüppel nehmen. Wichtig sind für mich nur die vorfächer - alles andere sehe ich nicht so wichtig an, wenn wir uns über makrelen, heringe oder hongechte unterhalten - du kannst sie auch ohne rute und rolle über hand ziehen. Ich habe die letzten drei jahre mit einer angel gearbeitet - die andere in die tonne hauen - es war eine alte teleskoprute, die von der spitze immer kleiner wurde, die einzelen rutenstücke habe ich verschenkt - zum schuss hatte ich eine nur noch 3 stücke und rolle, habe super noch damit heringe und barsche gefangen- ich nannte sie "mitchel gold" und einige bordies können es heute noch nicht verstehen, was ich in den händen hatte. 
Wobei ich auch einige gute ruten sowie rollen besitze - die ich natürlich einsetze, wenn ich speziell auf fische gehe, wo aber auch alles halten muss, aber nicht bei makrele oder hering, wir sprechen von 250 gr, fische - die in massen vorkommen. 
Mit einer rute bist du dabei - damit kannst du alles hier fangen - außer du geht auf dickdorsch. Kaufen muss du auch nicht viel, denn es ist keine tiefe dort, wo geangelt wird, gerade mal 20 m. Du benötigst also nur, einige paternoster, einige bleie oder einige kleine pilker - dann besteht die möglichkeit auch noch einen kleinen dorsch zu fangen, denn auf unserer tour wurde einige kleine dorsche und ein knurrhahn gefangen - sonst nur makrelen. 

@ Jürgen
du schreibst vom schenken, dieses muss ich mir noch überlegen. Nun postet fabi vom geburtstag, damit meint er meinen, mache mir gedanken wer ihm dieses gesagt hat. Bekomme sicherlich von ihm etwas geschenkt - sonst würde er es nicht erwähnen, havana bringt er sonst immer mit. :q zum geburtstag setzt er sicherlich noch was drauf :q:q:q 
bin wirklich gespannt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Otto,#h

du hast Geburtstag?? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Ich dachte immer,dich hätte der Himmel ausgespuckt. #c

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Otto,#h
> 
> du hast Geburtstag?? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> Ich dachte immer,dich hätte der Himmel ausgespuckt. #c
> ...


 
Jürgen, 
noch viel schlimmer - mich hat man in der hölle gefunden, nun zerbricht man sich den kopf, wann ich geburtstag habe:q mir ist es egal - ich sage immer ja, :vik:man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.

Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Jürgen,
> noch viel schlimmer - mich hat man in der hölle gefunden, *nun zerbricht man sich den kopf, wann ich geburtstag habe*:q mir ist es egal - ich sage immer ja, :vik:man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.
> 
> Gruß


 


Okay Otto,

legen wir ihn einfach auf den Tag unseres nächsten
Treffens. :m
Das mit der Hölle glaube ich nicht,dann müßten wir uns
noch einige Jahrzehnte länger kennen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Fabi,#h
> 
> ich habe von einer bestimmten Dame gehört,*du* wärest
> immer zu früh. *hahahaha |laola:*
> ...


hahaha jürgen ich war letztes jahr auch 3x in hvide sande . also  hahahaha. naja müssen ohne dich uns betrinken. schade. wäre lustig  geworden. :vik:

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hahaha jürgen ich war *letztes jahr auch 3x in hvide sande* . also hahahaha. naja müssen ohne dich uns betrinken. schade. wäre lustig geworden. :vik:
> 
> mfg


 


Hast pro Aufenthalt ja bestimmt auch gute 500 KM weniger
zu fahren.Und dein Schneckenhaus verbilligt die Sache ja dann auch noch mal.:m
Aber deinen dicken Kopp nach dem Treffen hätte ich schon
ganz gerne gesehen.:q
Lasse mir dann von Otto berichten.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## fischflotz (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@LAC

Ich finde das ist eine ganz einfache Rechnung:

Spass am Angeln + Fang = Angeltour

Also wenn ich mal als Schneider nach Hause gehe setzt man einfach eine 0 bei Fang ein und siehe da: es bleibt immer noch der Spass am Angeln.:vik:
Wenn ich also fürs Angeln bezahlen muß, muß ich halt sehen wieviel mir der Spass Wert is.|kopfkrat

In diesem Sinne
Harald


----------



## LAC (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Fischflotz

Harald, genau so sehe ich es auch, wobei diese hochseefahrten ja schon etwas geld kosten - das ist aber normal und wir können froh sein, dass wir den fisch mitnehmen dürfen, denn in anderen exotischen ländern, da bucht man eine fahrt, die weit mehr geld kostet und muss den fisch noch abgeben - da verdient der eigner zweimal, da er den fisch verkauft.


.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ jürgen : wir wollen doch nur ein bierchen trinken. du weisst doch ich trinke fast nicht und otto noch weniger. ja hast recht schöne 500 kilometer weniger . mann das aber auch geil. hahaha in gute 3-4 stunden bei otto.

@otto: otto wir kommen diese jahr auch 2 x oder 3 mal. hab ich ebn abgesprochen. je nachdem was die kohle sagt. also zieh dich warm an und sag inge sie sol das bier kalt stellen.


----------



## LAC (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Fabi,
sei vorsichtig und verausgabe dich nicht. Teile deine kraft schön ein, weil du dreimal kommen willst. Nicht dass du beim angeln die finger nicht mehr gerade bekommst und mir sagst, wenn du keinen fisch fängst  - bin halt ausgelaugt, da läuft nichts mehr. Ich will nicht bei einem trauerspiel anwesend sein - ich will fische sehen, sonnst bekommst kein kaltes bierchen.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Fabi,
> sei vorsichtig und verausgabe dich nicht. Teile deine kraft schön ein, weil du dreimal kommen willst. Nicht dass du beim angeln die finger nicht mehr gerade bekommst und mir sagst, wenn du keinen fisch fängst  - bin halt ausgelaugt, da läuft nichts mehr. Ich will nicht bei einem trauerspiel anwesend sein - ich will fische sehen, sonnst bekommst kein kaltes bierchen.



hahahahaha noch geht das ja mit den 3 mal kommen. deswegen nutze ich das ja aus. mach schon mal deine gefriertruhe frei.:vik:


----------



## LAC (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ alle
Das der tiefwassergraben zwischen norwegen und dänemark ein recht gutes fanggebiet für fische ist, ist bei den anglern bekannt, aber auch geologisch gesehen ist es interessant, denn hier bewegen sich nicht nur kapitale fische, sondern auch die erde bewegt sich hier, da dieses gebiet die wirkung eines scharniers hat. Des öfteren bewegt es sich, so war es auch gestern zu verzeichnen, wo ein erdbeben (stärke 4,7) die westküste dänemarks durchrüttelte.
Hier wie sich das bemerkbar macht.
http://www.dr.dk/Nyheder/AlleNyheder/index.htm#news22

@ Fabi leider sind in den geschäften alle bierflaschen umgefallen und ausgelaufen - jetzt ist hier ein notstand ausgebrochen für die angler- bring reichlich flaschen mit, sonst verdurste ich hier.:q ich brauche nervennahrung, wenn ich auf deine fische warte, die du bunkern willst in der tiefkühltruhe. 
Das ist ja wie ein treppchenplatz bei olympia, wie ich lese, dieses versuchen alle, jedoch klappt es nicht immer so, wie ihre vorstellungen sind. Nicht schlimm - dabei sein ist wichtig und der versuch macht klug. Ich hoffe du hast viel trainiert, damit ich nicht zum alkoholiker werde.

@ alle
zurück zu den fischen, nun wird ja empfohlen beim dorschfang als beifänger aber auch als naturköder tintenfische zu nehmen :q das geht nicht immer gut, denn hier sind welche gefangen worden, wenn man die an der angel macht, haut jeder dorsch ab und der angler ist auch verschwunden.

http://nyhederne.tv2.dk/krimi/article/28688140/


----------



## okram24 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@LAC: Otto, was hast Du uns da auf der Tintenfischseite denn noch für niedliche Köder untergejubelt?
Kannst Du das mal übersetzen?
http://nyhederne.tv2.dk/article/28718300/

Gruß Marko


----------



## Costas (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



okram24 schrieb:


> @LAC: Otto, was hast Du uns da auf der Tintenfischseite denn noch für niedliche Köder untergejubelt?
> Kannst Du das mal übersetzen?
> http://nyhederne.tv2.dk/article/28718300/
> 
> Gruß Marko



Marko, es ist ja aus D....nicht gemerkt?

Hier ein Bericht auf D mit mehr Fotos:
Link


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Marko, es ist ja aus D....nicht gemerkt?
> 
> Hier ein Bericht auf D mit mehr Fotos:
> Link


 


Costas,#h

ich scheine auch blind zu sein, auch wenn der dänische Text sich mir schon erschließt.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Oelki (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Jürgen,

wieso dänischer Text? Hast du keinen Button mit "Übersetzen"? Das Deutsch ist zwar gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber besser als sich durchs Dänische zu fuxen.
Leider fehlen die Männeraufahmen, s`wurden ja nur die Braunlagernixen abgelichtet, frische Harzerinnen um arbeitslose Angler zu ködern.

@ich muß noch was zu dieser Preissache ablassen,

ich wundere mich dass manchen Anglern die Kuttertouren zu teuer sind, die haben ne Mitchellrolle und ne Shimanorute zu hause stehen und gerne 300,-€für ausgegeben, und geben auch noch mal Geld für die Frau aus, damit sie ihn angeln gehen läßt, anstatt sie mitzunehmen und jammern dann dass sie fürs angeln auf dem Meer auch noch Geld blechen müssen, dabei kostet die ANgelkarte für einen Östereichischen Bachabschnitt mind. so viel wie für den Kutter, nur dass alle Fische in Austria auch wieder zurückgesetzt werden müssen, die Dorsche dürfen sie mitnehmen und kriegen sie auch noch Mundgerecht serviert. Sind manche nicht ein bisschen Bluna?#y


Liebe Grüße Annette


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> @Jürgen,
> 
> wieso dänischer Text? Hast du keinen Button mit *"Übersetzen"? Das Deutsch ist zwar gewöhnungsbedürftig,* aber besser als sich durchs Dänische zu fuxen.
> Leider fehlen die Männeraufahmen, s`wurden ja nur die Braunlagernixen abgelichtet, frische Harzerinnen um arbeitslose Angler zu ködern.
> ...


 


Annette,#h

nach geschätzten 60 Ferienaufenthalten kann ich das 
dänische besser lesen als die Pseudo-Übersetzungen.Nur
mit dem Sprechen wird es wohl nichts mehr werden.Da
mache ich es wie Otto.Ein Gemisch aus Esperanto,Englisch,
Norwegisch und Fahrtenmesser öffnen letztendlich alle
Türen.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Oelki (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Jürgen,

und dafür hast du 60 Urlaube gebraucht? Da hättest du auch 2 VHS Kurse besuchen können, dann klappts auch mit dem Sprechen mit deinem Nachbarn.

Kannste glauben!

Annette


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> @Jürgen,
> 
> und dafür hast du 60 Urlaube gebraucht? Da hättest du auch 2 VHS Kurse besuchen können, dann klappts auch mit dem Sprechen mit deinem Nachbarn.
> 
> ...


 


Du kennst die verschiedenen DK-Dialekte wohl noch nicht so
gut.Da gibt es genau so große Unterschiede wie zwischen den Bayern und Ostfriesen.:m
Da bedarf es mit Sicherheit einiger VHS-Kurse mehr.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Okram 24

Marko, hier ist der text wie eine übersetzungsmaschine ihn halt übersetzt.

Die Fischer in Kalifornien sind immer ein wenig von allem an Bord der Schiffe verwendet, sondern Joncarlo Thomae sollte noch gestern blicken, wenn er mehrere hundert Exemplare der seltenen Humboldt-Riese zog Tintenfisch aus der Tiefe.
Booze Planeten wiegen bis zu 25 kg Stück und kann schwimmen entlang der kalifornischen Küste wegen des Wetters Phänomen El Niño.
Fischer begrüßt catch Launen in einem Alter, wo sie schwer zeichnen sich durch niedrige Fangquoten in der Lachs und Krabben gedrückt.


Nun kenne ich dich und konnte mir schon vorstellen, dass du nicht mit 25 kg fische zufrieden bist und hast weiter gesucht und siehe da, warmblüter gefunden, die etwa 55 kg wiegen, mit zwei großen runden stielaugen. Nicht schlecht, ich würde sofort mit ihnen im kanal gehen und ab geht die post, werde aber als bremser mitfahren und an den stielaugen drehen, damit sie einen scharfen blick bekommt und wir uns nicht überschlagen bei einer scharfen kurve - immer den überblick behalten ist meine devise. 
Danke für die warmblüter - denn es ist ganz schön kalt hier. 

@ Annette
ein volkshochschulkursus ist nicht immer das beste, da er zu lange dauert - einen intensiv kursus finde ich gut - der vater von inge hat mir mal einen geschenkt, da er uns nicht verstand - er war wissbegierig. Habe ich in einer woche viel gelernt, hat aber für ihn nicht viel geholfen, da 
Inge mit mir dänisch spricht und ich mehrsprachig antworte. Wenn ein däne dieses hört, versteht er die welt nicht mehr, obwohl er ganz große ohren macht, jürgen hat dieses schon erkannt, jedoch kann ich mich auch umstellen und mich der situation anpassen. 
Wobei ich in jungen jahren schon festgestellt habe, dass die hohe kunst der kommunikation ist, wenn man nichts sagt und der partner es versteht - denn nicht nur mit wörten kann man etwas übermitteln.
Das ist ganz einfach, deshalb schauen reichlich fernsehen :q wel sie sich so gut verstehen.

@ Jürgen, da gebe ich dir recht, hier in jütland hat man eine besondere sprache, auch benutzen sie nicht so viele wörter für eine satzbildung - das wurde mir schon beim kursus gesagt
Sie machen kaum den mund auf, beim sprechen und ich habe mir gedanken gemacht, warum, ob es sich seit jahrtausenden so entwickelt hat, wo noch sand in der luft lag und sich die dünen bewegten - da konnte man beim sprechen kaum den mund aufmachen, sonst war er voll mit sand. Inzwischen verstehe ich sie sehr gut.
Ein gespräch habe ich mal gehört, was ich nicht mehr verstand.

Hallo line, wo kommst du denn her. Hej anne, ich komme von super brugsen. Nein, nein von super brugsen, da gehe ich jetzt hin, Schön, schön, was willst du denn kaufen, nur mal schauen. Nein, nur schauen, dass habe ich auch gemacht, jetzt gehe ich nach hause. Das mache ich nachher auch Tschüß line und danke fürs gespräch, ja ich danke auch.


----------



## Oelki (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hej Otto,

dass du die zwei Frauen nicht verstanden hast liegt doch wohl eher daran, dass du nicht zwischen den Zeilen lesen kannst und die Frauen eh nicht verstehst. Hätten sich da zwei Männer drüber unterhalten dass sie mal zu Mole wollten, nur mal schauen, dann hättest dus bestimmt verstanden.

Sicher ist ein Crashkurs super gut, aber man muß auch die Zeit dazu haben. Der wöchentliche Kurs gefällt mir ganz gut und ja ich nehme mir die Zeit. Den Rest lernt man eh nur durch konsequentes sprechen und nicht durch Kaudawelschgerede. Schön, wenn man damit durchkommt, schade, wenn man nicht bereit ist es trotzdem richtig zu lernen.

Lieben Gruß:l

Pralinen sind im Werden, hoffe sie Mittwoch abschicken zu können, Jürgen sagte du kämst zu ihm, ich schick sie dahin.

Annette


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hej Otto,
> 
> dass du die zwei Frauen nicht verstanden hast liegt doch wohl eher daran, dass du nicht zwischen den Zeilen lesen kannst und die Frauen eh nicht verstehst. Hätten sich da zwei Männer drüber unterhalten dass sie mal zu Mole wollten, nur mal schauen, dann hättest dus bestimmt verstanden.
> 
> ...


 

Annette,#h

wenn du die Leckerchen frühestens Mi.-Do. abschicken kannst,werden sie Otto nicht mehr rechtzeitig erreichen.
Er ist ja trotz seiner Erfahrung (Alter) noch ein flotter Kerl und nimmt pro Tag mehr Termine war als ich in einer Woche.
Aber ich verpflichte mich natürlich Otto davon zu unterrichten,wie seine Pralinen mir geschmeckt haben.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Oelki (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Jürgen,

naja liege gut im Rennen, wenn ich morgen nicht zu spät heim komme, schick ich sie DIenstag ab, es sei denn ich krieg sie heute fertig, dann fehlt mir aber immer noch die richtige Vepackung, die P. sollen ja heile ankommen.

Will dir nicht alle zu muten, teile lieber, es sind schon kleine Kallorieenbomben. Otto kanns vertragen.

Lieben Gruß

Annette:l


----------



## LAC (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ annette
da gebe ich dir recht, ich war sprachlos, als sich die zwei frauen unterhalten haben. Ein vernüftiges gespräch sollte man schon führen können. Zum glück kann ich das, jedoch nicht auf dänisch, da hapert es. 
Zum glück kann ich alles verstehen und höre zu, dann kenne ich die stärken bzw. schwächen der redner  Damit komme ich zurecht und kann dann gezielt antworten, damit er mich versteht
Würde dänisch gerne richtig lernen, jedoch benötige ich zeit dafür, die ich einfach nicht habe, dieses kann man sich zwar nicht vorstellen, es ist aber so. Nun arbeiten wir international und kaum mit dänen zusammen wobei die arbeiter, die für uns eine arbeit ausrichten, denen  kann ich schon sagen, was sie zu tun haben.   
Ich gebe zu, ich bin behindert.
Freue mich, dass die pralinen in arbeit sind - habe morgen und übermorgen mehrere termin in westfalen, hoffe sie verstehen mich, habe extra zwei ausführungen gemacht, eine ist für anfänger, damit es klar verstanden wird, 
Mit jürgen werde ich mich auch treffen - nehme mir extra zeit dafür, da wir uns bestens verstehen.

hilsen


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

hmmmmmm

ihr lerne dänisch mit dem programm rosetta stone auf dem pc. aber ich kann auch noch nicht so viel. und ausgesprochen wirds wohl auch anders.:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Nur 


WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hmmmmmm
> 
> ihr lerne dänisch mit dem programm rosetta stone auf dem pc. aber ich kann auch noch nicht so viel. und ausgesprochen wirds wohl auch anders.:m


 


Fabi,#h

Havanna heißt auch in DK Havanna.:m
Bei den anderen Überlebensmitteln muß man schon etwas mehr aufpassen.Eine kleine wahre Geschichte dazu:

Als mein Schwiegervater zu Fuß aus dem Krieg in Karelieen
zurück kam,ging die Heimreise durch DK.Wie es der Zufall
so wollte,konnte er einige Dosen *"Öl"* ergattern,die auf mir
unbekanntem Weg zu den Lieben daheim ihren Weg fanden.
Zur damaligen Zeit eine Kostbarkeit.Als der alte Herr nach
einigen Umwegen viel später zu Hause ankam,wurde auch 
das geschickte *"Öl"* dankend erwähnt.Nur konnte sich in der
Familie niemand einen Reim darauf machen wieso die Brat-
kartoffeln zwar herrlich geschmeckt hatten,aber so schäumten.
Pass also auf beim Einkauf in DK.:q

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Balboa (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Vorweg einen schicken Gruß an Alle.|wavey:

Mich hat erst vor 2 Jahren die Angelleidenschaft gepackt worauf ich gleich den niedersächsischen Fischereischein gemacht habe.
Ich stelle fest, es ist wie damals mit dem PKW fahren, Lappen machen und erst danach lernt man wie es wirklich funkt.

Um nicht auf der Stelle zu treten und den Horizont zu erweitern fährt mein Schatz vom 27.03. – 03.04.2010 mit mir nach Klegod, um die Heringsangelei im Hafen von HV und das Brandungsangeln mal auszuprobieren.:k 

Ich lese bereits seit über einem Jahr mit und hoffe auch in Zukunft auf weiteren Input!#6

In diesem Zusammenhang mal direkt die Frage an LAC wie denn nun Fischfetzen z.B. dem Horni am besten präsentiert werden. Du hattest nach Deinem Urlaub einem anderen Boardi eine Anleitung / Zeichnung versprochen. (Zumindest finde ich Sie nicht).|bigeyes


----------



## Iggy (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hi an alle Hvide Sande Freunde,
war bis vor 7 Jahren jeden Sommer in Hvide Sande, jedes mal toller Urlaub (bis manchmal das Wetter).
Immer viel Fisch ob Hornhecht am Hafen oder Forellen an den Put and Take Seen, welche in Deutschland ihres gleichen suchen.
Wollte mal fragen,ob es den Angelladen am Museum noch gibt , da wir mit dem Besitzer gut befreundet waren, aber leider keinen Kontakt mehr haben. Würde mich freuen, wenn mir eine Antwort geben könnte


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Iggy schrieb:


> Hi an alle Hvide Sande Freunde,
> war bis vor 7 Jahren jeden Sommer in Hvide Sande, jedes mal toller Urlaub (bis manchmal das Wetter).
> Immer viel Fisch ob Hornhecht am Hafen oder Forellen an den Put and Take Seen, welche in Deutschland ihres gleichen suchen.
> Wollte mal fragen,ob es den Angelladen am Museum noch gibt , da wir mit dem Besitzer gut befreundet waren, aber leider keinen Kontakt mehr haben. Würde mich freuen, wenn mir eine Antwort geben könnte


 


Hallo Iggy,#h

den Laden gibt es noch,wirst ihn aber nicht wieder
erkennen.Ist ein kompletter Neubau.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## anschmu (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> @Jürgen,
> 
> wieso dänischer Text? Hast du keinen Button mit "Übersetzen"? Das Deutsch ist zwar gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber besser als sich durchs Dänische zu fuxen.
> Leider fehlen die Männeraufahmen, s`wurden ja nur die Braunlagernixen abgelichtet, frische Harzerinnen um arbeitslose Angler zu ködern.
> ...


Also für mich ist das schon ne Menge Geld für ne Angeltour und wenn es für andere Peanuts sind OK ; aber ich fahre auch nicht zu den Schluchten*******rn und schmeisse denen die Kohle in den Hals fürn ein paar Fische aus einem Wildbach !Und ich sie dann auch noch wieder einsetzen muß ! Was ja schon an Tierquälerei grenzt!


----------



## Quappenjäger (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



anschmu schrieb:


> Also für mich ist das schon ne Menge Geld für ne Angeltour und wenn es für andere Peanuts sind OK ; aber ich fahre auch nicht zu den Schluchten*******rn und schmeisse denen die Kohle in den Hals fürn ein paar Fische aus einem Wildbach !


 
kannst ja auch 5 mal nach helitown fahren und je 75€ min. ausgeben!
klar ne menge geld für so ne tour aber lasse lieber andere ausfallen dafür !
muss ja jeder wissen was er will ( falscher kavier oder beluga :q ).
und noch mal zum merken , für dk vom preis her top !!!! 
sonst bleibt nur der dorfteich über wo die satzkarpfen mit gut und günstig gefangen werden wollen.
ist ja auch keiner gezwungen so ne tour zu machen !!!!#d


----------



## Oelki (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@anschmu,

Ich lese zwischen deinen Zeilen, dass du so wie ich auch gerade mal 3 Angelruten besitzt, eine für die Forellen, eine fürs Salzwasser, für Platte und sonstiges, und eine für Friedfische. Du begnügst dich auch mit 3Spinnern ,2 Blinkern und 3 Sorten Powerbait, nicht wahr? Die Mitchelrolle hast du per Zeitschriftenabo erworben und die Fligerute auch. Die geangelten Forellen kriegst du fast geschenkt? Du hast den PC gebraucht gekauft und der Internetanschluß kostet zwar 50;-€/Monat aber du hast einfach den Nachbarn angezapft, oder wie läuft das bei dir?

Dachtest du etwa ich würde jedes Jahr nach HS fahren und immer so eine Kuttertour mitmachen, dass du auf den Gedanken kommst, das wäre Peanuts für mich? Ich war noch nie in HS und habe noch nie so eine Tour mitgemacht, aber wenn dann wirds bestimmt ein sehr seltenes Erlebnis für mich sein, das ich vielleicht nie widerholen werde.
Es wird etwas besonderes sein, und genau das ist es für viele andere Angler ja auch. Aber wenn es mir gefallen hat, mir so richtig Freude gemacht hat, dann stecke ich dem Skipper auch noch mal nen 10er zu, Trotzdem!!!

HG Oelki


----------



## fischflotz (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@anschmu
Ich dachte Otto hätte es gut erklärt. Man kann diese Touren nicht billiger machen. Im Gegenteil die werden noch teurer, da Sprit usw. auch teurer werden.
Natürlich ist das ne Menge Holz. Jeder muß halt selber wissen wie er sein Geld unter die Leute bringt. Also ich werde auch nicht mit Kutter fahren. Ich fahre aber auch in Deutschland nicht mit den Kuttern.

@ oelki
Cool du kennstja fast meine Angelsachen.:vik:
Unsere Ruten zum Posenangeln sind Original Lidlware. Eine Combo haben wir durchs Zeitschriftenabo. Und dann gibts ja noch ebay und Flohmärkte.
Und das Beste ist, es hat sich noch kein Fisch über das billige Zeug beschwert.:q

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Michael_05er (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hoi, jetzt droht es hitzig zu werden! Ich glaube nicht, dass hier jemand wirklich behaupten wollte, die Kutterpreise wären Peanuts, die man gefälligst aus der Portokasse zahlen sollte, und zwar wöchentlich. Die Hauptaussage war nur, dass die meisten hier die Preise für angemessen und im Vergleich mit anderen Kuttern für marktüblich oder sogar sehr fair halten, oder? Trotzdem kann es ja dabei bleiben, dass man sich so eine Tour nicht ständig leisten kann und sie was besonderes darstellt, oder dass man entscheidet, das Geld doch nicht dafür auszugeben.

So wie der neue Skoda Superb Kombi mit gut 30.000 Euro ein schönes Auto für diesen Preis ist und im Verlgeich mit anderen Kombis dieser Größe und Ausstattung ein faires Angebot darstellt und man sich dann doch dafür entscheiden kann, dass ein Polo einfach besser finanzierbar und an 364 Tagen im Jahr auch mehr als ausreichend ist.

Wenn jemand sagt "das ist mir zu teuer" heißt das ja noch nicht, dass er Wucher oder Abzocke unterstellt. Wenn jemand sagt "der Preis ist angemessen" heißt das nicht, dass jeder sich das kaufen muss. Bei Freizeitangeboten ist es ganz klar eine Sache des jeweiligen Anglers, ob der Spaß ihm den Preis wert ist.

Ich hoffe, ich habe mcih verständlich ausgedrückt und ihr zerfleischt Euch jetzt nicht (und mich auch nicht |bigeyes)

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hoi, jetzt droht es hitzig zu werden! Ich glaube nicht, dass hier jemand wirklich behaupten wollte, die Kutterpreise wären Peanuts, die man gefälligst aus der Portokasse zahlen sollte, und zwar wöchentlich. Die Hauptaussage war nur, dass die meisten hier die Preise für angemessen und im Vergleich mit anderen Kuttern für marktüblich oder sogar sehr fair halten, oder? Trotzdem kann es ja dabei bleiben, dass man sich so eine Tour nicht ständig leisten kann und sie was besonderes darstellt, oder dass man entscheidet, das Geld doch nicht dafür auszugeben.
> 
> So wie der neue Skoda Superb Kombi mit gut 30.000 Euro ein schönes Auto für diesen Preis ist und im Verlgeich mit anderen Kombis dieser Größe und Ausstattung ein faires Angebot darstellt und man sich dann doch dafür entscheiden kann, dass ein Polo einfach besser finanzierbar und an 364 Tagen im Jahr auch mehr als ausreichend ist.
> 
> ...


 


@ Michael,#h

in meinen Augen das du dich sehr verständlich und auch
sachlich ausgedrückt.Man kann durchaus etwas preislich
angemessen finden,ohne es selber nutzen zu wollen.Und
genau so möchte ich jedem zubilligen,etwas als zu teuer,
also für ihn nicht "den Preis wert" zu finden.
Ich hoffe,damit können beide Seiten leben.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hoi, jetzt droht es hitzig zu werden! Ich glaube nicht, dass hier jemand wirklich behaupten wollte, die Kutterpreise wären Peanuts, die man gefälligst aus der Portokasse zahlen sollte, und zwar wöchentlich. Die Hauptaussage war nur, dass die meisten hier die Preise für angemessen und im Vergleich mit anderen Kuttern für marktüblich oder sogar sehr fair halten, oder? Trotzdem kann es ja dabei bleiben, dass man sich so eine Tour nicht ständig leisten kann und sie was besonderes darstellt, oder dass man entscheidet, das Geld doch nicht dafür auszugeben.
> 
> So wie der neue Skoda Superb Kombi mit gut 30.000 Euro ein schönes Auto für diesen Preis ist und im Verlgeich mit anderen Kombis dieser Größe und Ausstattung ein faires Angebot darstellt und man sich dann doch dafür entscheiden kann, dass ein Polo einfach besser finanzierbar und an 364 Tagen im Jahr auch mehr als ausreichend ist.
> 
> ...



|good:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Nur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja jürgen wie gesagt. am pc lernen ist top. aber mann hat ja kein der ein sagen kannw ie das ausgesprochen wird. und da wo wir uns aufhalten in dänemark sprechen ja so gut wie alle deutsch.

mfg


----------



## Oelki (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hej Jungs,

hier wird doch niemand zerfleischt,#y
also velleicht fängt man sich mal nen Angelhaken in den Finger, also man fängt sich selbst:q.

Wir dürfen doch verschiedener Meinung sein, oder? Und diese auch äußern? 

Piep, piep, piep ich hab euch trotzdem alle lieb:l!!!!!!

Vertragt euch, hätte meine Oma jetzt gesagt und wäre gestern 102 Jahre alt geworden, wäre sie vor zwei Jahren nicht gestorben.

Also vertragen wir uns wieder.

Angeln gehen ist für mich eine sehr seltene Freizeitbeschäftigung, und jedesmal ein Miniurlaub. Eine Kutterfahrt aber ist ein echter Traum, ob ich ihn mir je erfüllen kann, wer weiß?!


Liebe Grüße

Annette


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hej Jungs,
> 
> hier wird doch niemand zerfleischt,#y
> also velleicht fängt man sich mal nen Angelhaken in den Finger, also man fängt sich selbst:q.
> ...



|good::a:s#w


----------



## fischflotz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Oh ja, gruppenkuscheln in Hvide Sande.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Annette

Ich sitze hier bei jürgen und warte auf die pralinen, leider sind sie noch nicht da - rollst du sie noch mit den fingern - bin ich gespannt auf die 5 kg.
gruss  otto


----------



## Iggy (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Iggy,#h
> 
> den Laden gibt es noch,wirst ihn aber nicht wieder
> erkennen.Ist ein kompletter Neubau.
> ...


 Danke schon mal für die Antwort.
Du weisst aber nicht zufällig,ob es immer derselbe Besitzer ist ? Damals war es ein älterer Däne namens Peter.
Würde es gerne wissen, weil er sehr freundlich war und immer gute Tipps gegeben hat, aber schon damals ein wenig mit Herz zukämpfen hatte.


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Iggie
ich bin gerade beim jürgen, der name heist fritz kött, er ist der besitzer des ladens am fischereimuseum in hvide sande und er hat mehrere angestellte. Alle sind sehr freundlich und geben ratschläge so gut sie können.
Gruss Otto

Für den hornhechtfänger, werde die montage für hornhecht  beschreiben bzw. eine genaue zeichnung posten, wenn ich freitag oder samstag zurück in dk bin.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Iggie
> ich bin gerade beim jürgen, der name heist fritz kött, er ist der besitzer des ladens am fischereimuseum in hvide sande und er hat mehrere angestellte. Alle sind sehr freundlich und geben ratschläge so gut sie können.
> Gruss Otto
> 
> Für den hornhechtfänger, werde die montage für hornhecht  beschreiben bzw. eine genaue zeichnung posten, wenn ich freitag oder samstag zurück in dk bin.



hab ich was verpasst jürgen und gruss otto daunter ???achso wieso otto bist du in deutschland ? und dann sagst du nicht  bescheid ?? ich dachte du wolltest rumkommen ?? die 15 kilometer umweg  hättest auch geschafft.|krach:

also schämen solltest du dich. na warte ab. ich lass mir was einfallen.

mfg


----------



## porscher (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

keine fangmeldungen im moment?


----------



## Oelki (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Jürgen und Otto,

die Pralinen sind Dienstag zur Post gegangen, ich hoffe sie sind heute angekommen. 5kg kann ich nicht fertigen. Die 10st.müssen euch reichen, war ja nur ne Kostprobe. Sollten weniger drin sein, dann war der Bote schon dran.

@Porscher

Fangmeldung? Ja wenn die Pralinen angekommen sind.
Costas Wahnsinnstour muß für Wochen anhalten.:vik:


LG Annette


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen und Otto,
> 
> die Pralinen sind Dienstag zur Post gegangen, ich hoffe sie sind heute angekommen. 5kg kann ich nicht fertigen. Die 10st.müssen euch reichen, war ja nur ne Kostprobe. Sollten weniger drin sein, dann war der Bote schon dran.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Annette,#h

dein Päckchen sit andepommen.Wranen 10 Tück drin.
Ganz viiil Allohol udn beschen Ölkie.Muhhs jetzt erst di
Schrauube suchen umm den Saufknorpel su befestiegen.
Jezz ers mal runde slafen.|gutenach

Jüden |uhoh:


----------



## Quappenjäger (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Annette,#h
> 
> dein Päckchen sit andepommen.Wranen 10 Tück drin.
> Ganz viiil Allohol udn beschen Ölkie.Muhhs jetzt erst di
> ...


 

|kopfkrat  zuviel havana mit otto?  |bigeyes


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> |kopfkrat* zuviel havana mit otto? |bigeyes*






Nee Quappi,#h

mit Otto nicht einen Tropfen,brauchen das Zeugs beide nicht.:m
Aber Annettes Pralinen waren gepimt.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Oelki (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hej Quappi,

stümmt gar nich, warn nur klützkleines büschen Schokolikör inner Füllung. #d#d
Hicks.

Nen Gruß

Annette

PS: Schicke euch welche im Mai zu Otto, wenn er euch auffällig vorkommt, hatte er zuviele Pralinen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hej Quappi,
> 
> stümmt gar nich, warn nur klützkleines büschen Schokolikör inner Füllung. #d#d
> Hicks.
> ...


 


Annette,#h

Liefertermin bitte zwischen 8.5.-12.5.:m
Die restlichen Tage brauche ich zum trocken
werden.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen
bin gut in dk gerade angekommen. 
@ Fabi - ich hatte keine zeit - voll im stress. 
@ Annette
danke für die pralinen  - jürgen wird berichten.
er hat ja eine text auf dänisch gepostet oder war es eine übersetzung von google - bluble.


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Jürgen
> bin gut in dk gerade angekommen.
> @ Fabi - ich hatte keine zeit - voll im stress.
> @ Annette
> ...


 


Otto,
du Schmutzfink.Das war Solinger Platt.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Oelki (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Jürgen,

Liefertermin 8.5-12.5???

Ist das nicht ne Woche zu früh???|kopfkrat

Du isst doch dann alle alleine auf!



@Otto,

sag doch noch mal das richtige HS-Boardietreffen Datum im Mai (bin zu faul zum Suchen). 
Und wie lange braucht ein Päckchen nach Lydum?

Ich grüße euch beide,

Annette|wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Jürgen
> bin gut in dk gerade angekommen.
> @ Fabi - ich hatte keine zeit - voll im stress.
> @ Annette
> ...



hallo naja schade. bei mir hätte es zwar keine leckeren pralinen gegeben, aber  hier gibts immer feinsten sprit. hahaha und das gästezimmer ist auch frei.


mfg


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> Liefertermin 8.5-12.5???
> 
> ...


 
treffen im mai ??? jürgen kommt ja mal wieder zur falschen zeit. hihihi

mfg


----------



## fLow.cux (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Leute mal ganz ehrlich ist das hier keine privat chat auf den 26ig Seiten die ich hier gelsen hab sind 20 bullshit . 
schirebt euch doch privat nachrichten man weiss so echt nicht was abgeht .


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



fLow.cux schrieb:


> Leute mal ganz ehrlich ist das hier keine privat chat auf den 26ig Seiten die ich hier gelsen hab sind 20 bullshit .
> schirebt euch doch privat nachrichten man weiss so echt nicht was abgeht .


 


Beschwere dich bei den Mods,oder bist du bereits in
die Kategorie aufgestiegen?
Übrigens,deine Rechtschreibung passt auch in die Abteilung
"bullshit".

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## fischflotz (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



fLow.cux schrieb:


> Leute mal ganz ehrlich ist das hier keine privat chat auf den 26ig Seiten die ich hier gelsen hab sind 20 bullshit .
> schirebt euch doch privat nachrichten man weiss so echt nicht was abgeht .



Da hast du dir aber viel Zeit genommen. 26 Seiten durchgelesen - RESPEKT. 
Und das alles für Bullshit.:q
Aber ich frage mich, warum macht man sowas?|bigeyes

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Costas (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



fLow.cux schrieb:


> Leute mal ganz ehrlich ist das hier keine privat chat auf den 26ig Seiten die ich hier gelsen hab sind 20 bullshit .
> schirebt euch doch privat nachrichten man weiss so echt nicht was abgeht .



Hi

Hier in DK ist zur Zeit noch alles gefroren und es gibt kaum was "sachliches" - sprich etwas über das Angeln - zu berichten....ausser über einige bescheidene Dorschentouren an der Nordsee :q:q Über die Jahre hat sich hier halt eine HV-Fan-Gemeinschaft gebildet, die ganzjährig aktiv ist...und zur Zeit halten wir den Thread aufs Leben, eben durch "bullshit" 

Aber gerade deswegen schauen hier alle DK-Erfahrene täglich vorbei und jedem interessierten wird geholfen und zwar so schnell, wie selten bei anderen Threads zu finden.

Wem das nicht passt, kann gerne auch einen neuen Thread eröffnen, nicht? Das machen immer wieder einige.

Grüsse #h
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



CCH schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich kenn den Cux dings da zwar nicht aber ich muss ihm leider recht geben auch wenn er sich in seiner Wortwahl vergriffen hat.
> In letzter zeit laufen die Posts hier aus dem Ruder!
> @Harald warum hat er sich wohl alle 26 Seiten durchgelesen!?!?
> ...


 


@ CCH,#h

vermutlich hast du gar nicht mitbekommen,wie sehr du dich
jetzt zwischen alle Stühle gesetzt hast.#q#q#q
Fabi als Alkoholiker zu bezeichnen und obendrein als "Auf Männer stehenden" zu bezeichnen,ist wohl allerunterste Sohle.:r
Ich hoffe für dich,das es nur eine "Sprachverirrung"war,
denn ansonsten könnten Strafrechtliche Konsequenzen 
auf dich zukommen.
Und wenn dir dieser "Laberthread" nicht zusagt,dann hast du
immer noch die Möglichkeit einen "HS Sachthread" zu öffnen.
Jedenfalls werde ich gleich die "Mods" über deinen "Beitrag"
informieren.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



CCH schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> @ Wolfsburgvirus:Sehe es endlich ein Otto ist glücklich verheiratet er will nix von dir!#q
> Allein ohne das Sinnlose gesülze von Wolfsburgvirus wär der thread mit sicherheit 10 Seiten schmaler.Mittlerweile wissen alle das du auf Otto stehst und ein Alki bist!:vik:
> Nix für ungut aber das ding schimpft sich hier Anglerboard!!!!!



was willst du denn von mir. hast von nichts ne ahnung aber dein senf dazu geben. wa. aber danke für die beleidigung . wenn dir das hier nicht passt gehe woanders hin. und belästige uns hier nicht. sowas wie dich brauchen wir hier nicht.#q

@ jürgen lass ihn doch sein spass. selber nichts sinvolles hier beitragen aber sein senf dazu geben.

@cch die beleidigungen werde ich nicht auf mich sitzen lassen. 

mfg


----------



## Costas (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo

Ich hätte einen konkreten, ernsthaften Vorschlag, welchen ich hier zur Diskussion werfen möchte...Jürgen hat mich auf die Idee gebracht. Also, mein Vorschlag:

Wir eröffnen teilen den Thread in 2:
- "HS Sozialthread", "HS-Fans", oder was ähnliches
und
- "HS Sachthread"

Dadurch hätten Neulinge, die schnell an sachliche Informationen kommen möchten einen schnelleren Einblick und müssten nicht immer wieder die gleichen Fragen stellen. Im sozialen Thread könnten alls HS-Fans die auch sozial interaktiv sind die Chance zu kommunizieren, ohne einige zu stören.

Was meint Ihr dazu?

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich hätte einen konkreten, ernsthaften Vorschlag, welchen ich hier zur Diskussion werfen möchte...Jürgen hat mich auf die Idee gebracht. Also, mein Vorschlag:
> 
> ...



hört sich ja nicht schlecht an costa. 

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich hätte einen* konkreten, ernsthaften Vorschlag,* welchen ich hier zur Diskussion werfen möchte...Jürgen hat mich auf die Idee gebracht. Also, mein Vorschlag:
> 
> ...


 




Costas,#h

war auch von mir ernst gemeint.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## goeddoek (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Wunderbare Vorschläge. Damit kehrt dann hier hoffentlich wieder Ruhe ein #d


----------



## goeddoek (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Edit

Hat sich überschnitten


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Wunderbare Vorschläge. Damit kehrt dann hier hoffentlich wieder Ruhe ein #d


 

Richtig, alles wieder glatt gebügelt #d

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Oelki (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

|kopfkrat@Jürgen,

und was heißt das jetzt?


Gruß Oelki


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> |kopfkrat@Jürgen,
> 
> und was heißt das jetzt?
> 
> ...


 



Sollten wir lieber unter 4 Augen besprechen.
*Big Brother is ....... *
*Kann auch gewisse Reaktionen nicht einordnen.|kopfkrat*

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:

Hallo Georg,

wie per PN besprochen,für mich ist der obige Vorwurf vom Tisch.
Ich hoffe,von deiner Seite auch.


----------



## Oelki (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

an alle,

so da brauch ich mal einen fachlichen Rat!

Habe gestern neues Anglerzeitungsabo abgeschlossen und bald eine Rute mehr, eine Jigolo Spinnrute 2,70m, von Berkley Wurfgewicht 25g-70g, dachte ich nehm sie an unserem Baggersee -30m tief, kann ich damit auch in HS angeln, oder nicht? 
War es ein Schnäppchen für 50,-€ Zuzahlung, oder ja?

Erwarte eure qualifizierten Antworten,

HG Annette


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> an alle,
> 
> so da brauch ich mal einen fachlichen Rat!
> 
> ...


 


Annette,#h

meine Antwort ist wie anders nicht zu erwarten,unqualifiziert.
Warum fragst du nicht vorher?|kopfkrat
Aber für HS sollte die Rute die legitime Nachfolgerin von Ottos
Mitchell Gold werden.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Hallo zusammen,
nun ist ja hier im thread richtig spannung aufgekommen und einige sind nicht mit den postings, einverstanden. Nun schreibt hier jeder wie er will, welches ich gut finde - sie lassen ihre gedanken freien lauf - von angler für angler :q und wenn einige dieses nicht gut finden - dann ist das ja kein großes problem - wenn ja, sollte er die zeilen überspringen, bzw. diagonal lesen - wenn er jedoch etwas ganz bestimmtes sucht, dann findet er dieses auch durch suchen - wer suchet der findet. 
Möchte er nicht lesen, kann er einfach gezielte fragen stellen, dann kommen ganz gezielte antworten, auch in diesem lustigen thread. 
Oft gebe ich mir mühe und gebe meine erfahrung weiter - mein wissen ist leider beschränkt und nicht die welt, jedoch poste ich, wie und wo ich fische hier in der region fange, selbst diese informationen finden einige nicht gut, da ich alles verrate.
Es ist also schwer, damit alle zufrieden sind - zum glück bin ich es. 
Jedoch liebe ich auch in einer zeit, wo hier tote hose ist, wenn es mal lustig wird und wenn man mich mit worten beschimpft oder auch posten ich wäre eine schildkröte oder warmer junge oder was auch immer - dann bricht bei mir immer freude aus, weil ich es so lustig finde. Es sind ja alles lustige wörter und sollte es ausarten, dann mache ich mir gedanken, welche chemie ich einsetze. 

Inzwischen ist von unserem lieben costas ein neuer thread - eröffnet worden. Ein sachthread und ich habe die erste frage gestellt, da ich ein wissbegieriger mensch bin, denn ich möchte gerne wissen, wie man am besten hornhechte fangen kann und ich suche neue fangplätze, da es an der schleuse immer so voll ist, welches mir nicht gefällt. Ich hoffe, dass ich reichlich sachliche antworten von experten bekommen, werde sie alle mit freude lesen und mich auch bedanken, nach getaner arbeit  

Ich wundere mich täglich, was ich hier so alles lesen - da kommt immer freude auf - sonst wäre ich hier schon längst verschwunden.

Oh du schönes Anglerboard.


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Hallo zusammen,
> nun ist ja hier im thread richtig spannung aufgekommen und einige sind nicht mit den postings, einverstanden. Nun schreibt hier jeder wie er will, welches ich gut finde - sie lassen ihre gedanken freien lauf - von angler für angler :q und wenn einige dieses nicht gut finden - dann ist das ja kein großes problem - wenn ja, sollte er die zeilen überspringen, bzw. diagonal lesen - wenn er jedoch etwas ganz bestimmtes sucht, dann findet er dieses auch durch suchen - wer suchet der findet.
> Möchte er nicht lesen, kann er einfach gezielte fragen stellen, dann kommen ganz gezielte antworten, auch in diesem lustigen thread.
> Oft gebe ich mir mühe und gebe meine erfahrung weiter - mein wissen ist leider beschränkt und nicht die welt, jedoch poste ich, wie und wo ich fische hier in der region fange, selbst diese informationen finden einige nicht gut, da ich alles verrate.
> ...


 


Otto,#h

diese Info kannst du gerne von mir bekommen.:m
Ich kenne einen Angelplatz und habe ihn auch schon
mehrmals befischt,wo es im Durchschnitt deutlich 
größere Hornies gibt als in HS.#6
Aber die Stückzahlen der zu erbeutenden Fische liegen
nur bei einem Bruchteil des HS_Fangs.
Näheres gerne per PN.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Oelki (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

|wavey:Jürgen,

was heißt hier legitieme Nachfolgerin von Ottos Mitchell Gold??

ES IST *MEINE* ANGELRUTE!

Aber danke, habe also doch nichts falsch gemacht. Hätte ja auch ne Rolle genommen, wußte aber nicht, ob ich die Kurbel ummontieren kann, da ich mit rechts kurbele. Bin Linkshänderin.

SG Annette


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> |wavey:Jürgen,
> 
> was heißt hier legitieme Nachfolgerin von Ottos Mitchell Gold??
> 
> ...


 


Annette,#h

musst ja nicht mal die Kurbel ummontieren,kannst die Rute
ja auch einfach umdrehen.Wenn die Heringe voll da sind,
dann macht das gar nichts.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Oelki (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

ALso Jürgen,

Männer und Technik! #qSoll ich mich denn dann etwa auch noch umdrehen und mit dem Rücken zum Wasser angeln, damit der Haken zum Fisch kommt und nicht in meine Finger?#d

Das machst du mir dann bitte vor!

Habe eine Supermarktrute und-rolle, bei der man die Kurbel nur mit links drehen kann. Für mich total unpraktisch, die kannste gerne haben.

Freue mich auf meinen Urlaub, bist dann nicht zufällig auch da? So fürn WE? Zum fette Weihnachtsheringe angeln?
Schade!

SG Annette


----------



## LAC (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ J. Breithardt

Jürgen, den kenne ich, da wir uns darüber schon zwei tage lang unterhalten haben, leider kann ich es nicht in worten in kurzform fassen :q

Auch über die angel, die annette als beigabe bekommen hat, kann ich nichts sagen, ich kenne sie nicht, jedoch über meine "mitchel gold". Ich wurde beraten von einem fachmann auf den kanaren, der hat mir diese angel empfohlen vor etwa 6 jahren da man sie zusammenschieben kann und ich sie ohne probleme im flugzeug im koffer mitnehmen kann - 
habe sofort zugeschlagen :q Am tage auch noch einen kleinen bonito damit gefangen - war erschrocken, da ich damit nicht gerechnet habe, es war das erste aufsehen, was ich mit der angel erregt habe. Sie wurde dann mein ständiger begleiter und lag immer griffbreit im wagen. In den jahren wurde sie immer eingesetzt, ob auf makrele, hering, hornhecht oder aal, aber auch auf barsch und hecht sowie auf forelle und äsche  wurde sie eingesetzt. Die marke kenne ich nicht mehr, da sie in der zwischenzeit durch fischschuppen verdeckt war - es hatte sich im laufe der jahre eine zeite glänzende haut gebildet und  bordies tauften sie auf "mitchel gold". 
Die beratung im angelladen auf den kanaren,  war jedoch nicht vollständig, und so stellte ich nach einigen jahren fest, dass die einzelstücke der rute sich auch verlängerten z.b. bei werfen, landete die spitze auch im wasser - das war immer lustig und ein gaudi, wenn ich fische und rutenspitze drillte. Die rutenspitze habe ich verschenkt - dann löste sich das nächste teil und lag im wasser,  sie wurde immer kürzer. Inwischen habe ich alle rutenteile verschenkt, was blieb war der unterstück mit mit noppengriff sowie zwei ringe und die rolle. Diese kombination, werde ich jetzt zum eisangeln einsetzten.
Ich wünsche jedoch annette mit der angel viel glück und die stückzahl an fische, die ich mit der sogenannten "mitchel gold" gefangen habe - dann wird sie glücklich.
Insgesamt gesehen habe ich eine preiswerte angelei damit betrieben - ich hätte sie ja auch in die tonne werfen können, aber meine großmutter sagte schon zu mir, was auf dem teller kommt, wird gegessen.  daran halte ich mich, ich verwerte alles auch die fische.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@all: ja otto seine geile angel. die ist der hammer und immer eine reise wert.:q

@otto: na süsser bald bin ich wiede rbei dir  ? 

@cch: ich bitte dich um eine offizielle Entschuldigung hier im Board, sonst werde ich andere schritte einleiten.

@oelki : bei gelegenheit würde ich deine pralinen auch noch mal probieren. aber bitte für mich diätpralinen zaubern.

@jürgen: #6#6#6

@all besonders cch : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2844199#post2844199 hier erreicht ihr den HVIDE SANDE - SACHTHREAD 2010


----------



## fischflotz (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Man ist das lustig hier. Ich wußte doch, hier bin ich richtig.#6
Wollte gerade im "Sachtrööt" die frage Stellen: Wo sind denn gute Angestellen für warme Brüder/Schwestern ? Meine Frau wollte auch mal einen sehen.:q
Konnte mich aber noch zurückhalten.:q
Aber Spass beiseite Ernst kommt.

Wie sieht es eigentlichen mit dem Eis in HS aus?

Gruß
Harald


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Man ist das lustig hier. Ich wußte doch, hier bin ich richtig.#6
> Wollte gerade im "Sachtrööt" die frage Stellen: Wo sind denn gute Angestellen für warme Brüder/Schwestern ? Meine Frau wollte auch mal einen sehen.:q
> Konnte mich aber noch zurückhalten.:q
> Aber Spass beiseite Ernst kommt.
> ...



hallo hier ist einer :l. soll noch alles gefroren sein. oder meinst du das leckere eis zum lutschen ^^

an alle ich kaufe mir noch fürs hering angeln circle hooks brauch noch einer welche ? 

mfg


----------



## fischflotz (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Eis lutschen?! War das jetzt auch wieder zweideutig gemeint|kopfkrat
Hoffentlich verschiebt sich die Ankunft der Heringe nicht so weit nach hinten. Bin Mitte April in HS.
 Das is aber auch n Winter. :v

Gruß
Harald


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Eis lutschen?! War das jetzt auch wieder zweideutig gemeint|kopfkrat
> Hoffentlich verschiebt sich die Ankunft der Heringe nicht so weit nach hinten. Bin Mitte April in HS.
> Das is aber auch n Winter. :v
> 
> ...



wir fahren im mai hin. müsste dann ja klappen. das wetter hoffe ich ist auch schon gut. bis jetzt htten wir immer glück.nein das lutschen war ganz normal gemeint hahaha

mfg fabi


----------



## Quappenjäger (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

hier ist ja was los #d

noch 26 tage bis hs #6#h


----------



## LAC (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ annette
danke für die sachliche auskunft, dass du linkshänderin bist. 
Ich stelle mich drauf ein - d.h. du schreibst mit links auf den rechten seiten hier - das freut mich.
Bist du beleidigt, dass ich dich als pralinenmamma oder was auch immer genannt habe - dann entschuldige ich mich, denn bei mir rutschen die wörter schon mal raus die im kopf gespeichert sind, da ich meine finger nicht im griff habe beim schreiben - bin halt rechtshänder und bekomme oft einen krampf - hat etwas mit dem alter zu tun, mein liebchen meint jedoch, das liegt an den postings - sie muss es wissen.
Auch wenn sich rausstellt beim angeln, dass du kein erfolg hast mit der neune rute und du meinst sie ist nicht gut, dann liegt es nicht an der rute  denn die fische die hier in hvide sande vorkommen, die kannst du auch mit einem besen fangen. Jürgen hat ja auch schon eine methode genannt - alles ist möglich, du kannst auch zweihändig hier fische fangen - muss sie nur richtig einsetzten - das solltest du lernen. Gebe dir jedoch einen fachlichen rat, wann du mit daumen und zeigefinger, die kurbel an der rolle bewegen musst - ich habe halt ein helfersyndrom und vergesse mich dabei - fische zu fangen.

@ Wolfsburg Virus
Fabi, hat man dich beleidigt und aus der bahn geworfen - dass kann ich nicht verstehen, da du ja fest auf den beinen stehst - ich werde dir eine diätpraline verwahren und sie dir am wasser geben, dabei dir aber ein beinchen stellen, damit du auch mal die fische unter wasser sehen kannst, da du den mund ja nicht voll genug kriegen kannst. 
Auch wenn du warmes blut hast und deine frau auch - kann ich dich ertragen und beruhige dich - sonst kochst du noch und bekommst pusteln. 
Ich bin ja schadenfroh und freue mich immer, wenn einige sich ärgern, weil sie keine fische fangen oder zeilen lesen, die ihnen nicht gefallen bzw. sich über preise aufregen, die ihnen zu hoch sind.  
Was muss ich denn nun für dich machen, dass du nicht den obersten richter einschaltest, mich entschuldigen für alle postinng die hier im thread sind, bzw. die ich gemacht habe oder die reaktionen, die dadurch ausgelöst wurden. Wusste gar nicht, dass wörter im tagebuch solch eine wirkung haben - ich dachte immer wenn man einen den vogel zeigt, würde man bestraft - gut dass man mich nicht sehen kann - was ich beim schreiben alles noch mache. 
Hätte nie gedacht, dass sich angler so aufregen können, es ist schon ein eigenes völkchen, da sie sich ja in den eigenen reihen schon zerfleischen und sich sogar spalten. Das wollen wir doch nicht hier - oder sehe ich es anders, da ein neuer thread eröffnet worden ist - wo sachlich geantwortet wird. 
Habe dort eine frage gestellt, damit ich dir gute angelplätze zeigen kann und wie man sie am haken bekommt. Bin ich nicht lieb zu dir und nicht aufregen, wenn du am falschen platz stehst und nichts fängst - dass muss einen mann - der wie ein bär ist - kalt lassen - du hast doch warmes blut.

Werde noch zum alkoholiker, damit ich hier alles ertragen kann - bring schon mal vorsichtshalber havanna mit - damit mir alles egal ist - die pralinen von annette haben nicht die wirkung - nach auskunft, sollen sie vorzüglich schmecken. 
Wenn sie dir munden und du greifst zu - siehst du mehrmals die fische.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Wolfsburg Virus
> Fabi, hat man dich beleidigt und aus der bahn geworfen - dass kann ich nicht verstehen, da du ja fest auf den beinen stehst - ich werde dir eine diätpraline verwahren und sie dir am wasser geben, dabei dir aber ein beinchen stellen, damit du auch mal die fische unter wasser sehen kannst, da du den mund ja nicht voll genug kriegen kannst.
> Auch wenn du warmes blut hast und deine frau auch - kann ich dich ertragen und beruhige dich - sonst kochst du noch und bekommst pusteln.
> Ich bin ja schadenfroh und freue mich immer, wenn einige sich ärgern, weil sie keine fische fangen oder zeilen lesen, die ihnen nicht gefallen bzw. sich über preise aufregen, die ihnen zu hoch sind.
> ...



mesch otto das ja immer ein ganzer roman was du da schreibst ! havana ist immer da.  ich bringe dir aber was ganz besonderes mit. da wird deine m.gold nur neidisch in der ecke liegen:vik::l

mfg


----------



## Oelki (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Fabi,

ich glaube Diätpralinen kann ich nicht herstellen, wie soll ich das Fett aus der Schokolade kriegen und ALkohol, und ohne Zucker? Was bleibt da übrig? Genieße einfach die Eine, laß sie dir langsam auf der Zunge zergehen, oder nimm zwei und renn am Strand rauf und runter, das ist genauso gut. 


@Otto,

was hast du noch gleich geschrieben? Das war so viel, hab schon wieder alles vergessen. 
Ach ja, danke dass du mir zeigen willst wie man Heringe aus dem Wasser entnimmt, mit einem Besen -muß der feine oder grobe Borsten haben? Mit den Händen, beißen die Fische mich auch nicht?
Ich bin nur beim Angeln Linkshänderin, ansonsten arbeite ich beidhändig, also nimm dich in Acht, nur falls ich dich mal bearbeiten müßte. #6

HG Annette


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo hier ist einer :l. soll noch alles gefroren sein. oder meinst du das leckere eis zum lutschen ^^
> 
> an alle ich kaufe mir noch fürs hering angeln circle hooks brauch noch einer welche ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Oelki (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Fabi oder wer es sonst noch weiß,

was sind circle hooks?

Oder hätte ich das jetzt in dem anderem Thread fragen sollen?

Ich bin verwirrt!

Annette


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hallo Fabi oder wer es sonst noch weiß,
> 
> was sind circle hooks?
> 
> ...


 

Annette,#h

Fabi hat im "Sachthread" eine Wissenschaftliche Abhandlung
dazu eingestellt,schau mal rein.:m
Ich schicke dir per PN gleich mal die Termine,wann ich oben
bin.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## jottweebee (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

circle hooks?

Captain Hook lässt kreiseln. Wie Schalke. Bis der Gegner (hier: der Fisch) schwindelig wird und dann aufgesammelt werden kann.

.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> WolfsburgVirus schrieb:
> 
> 
> > hallo hier ist einer :l. soll noch alles gefroren sein. oder meinst du das leckere eis zum lutschen ^^
> ...


----------



## LAC (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Fabi,
bring mir auch 10 stück mit, da sie in hvide sande nicht zu bekommen sind - so war es letztes jahr. 
Betreffend des schreibens ist es für dich viel, aber ich schreibe so schnell wie ich rede (bedingt durch meine sprachbehinderung) :q Noch kann ich die finger bewegen und wenn´s um fisch geht, ist bei mir alles gespeichert, ich rufe es nur ab.
Deine wissenschaftliche abhandlung über den fang von hornhecht usw. hättest du doch auch hier einstellen können, dann würden sich einige bordies freuen, da es oft ja ausartet. Ich mache mir gedanken, wo ich nun antworten soll, jedenfalls nicht für 6 fischarten in zwei threads.
Ich könnte ja noch einen wissenschftlichen eröffnen, dann sind nur noch 3 personen da , die etwas beitragen können und alle anderen lesen. 
Fabi, mein pn briefkasten ist zu 95% voll, da soll ich auch noch antworten. Es wird langsam etwas viel.

@ Annette
ob mit links, rechts oder wie auch immer du die fische landest,  ist mir egal. Jedenfalls kann man im frühjahr die heringe mit methoden angeln, die noch keiner kennt, so leicht ist es - selbst mit einem besen geht es. In der zeit wo du in hvide sande bist, da sieht es nicht so gut aus mit dem fang, da musst du schon ganz bestimmte sachen berücksichtigen - sonst gehst du leer aus bzw. fängst nicht viele - so sah es jedenfalls im herbst aus, da waren reichlich angler anwesend, jedoch kaum einer hat etwas gefangen - außer die seehunde. 
Bei platte sieht es anders aus, das läuft jedoch je nach witterung muss man sich umstellen und nach region, denn im hafen angelt man sie anders als am holmlandklitt im meer.


----------



## Oelki (2. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ach Otto, 

in diesem Jahr wird alles besser, dann bin ich da, die Seehunde hören auf mein Wort und freuen sich meine Heringe aus dem Wasser holen zu dürfen, dafür kriegen sie auch einen extra Pralinenkasten, habe das schon geklärt.

Platte angle ich mit rekordverdächtigen Gewichten. Und wenn denn doch nichts geht, bin ich wenigsten nicht bei der Angelei von einem Fisch gestört worden. und habe frische Luft schnuppern können, mir Wind um die Nase wehen lassen.


Liebe Grüße, Annette


----------



## fischflotz (2. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Annette
Boah jetzt gibt es schon Korruption beim Angeln#d. Da werden Seehunde  bestochen. Wo soll das alles noch hinführen?|uhoh:

@otto
Bleib du mal in diesem thread. Im Sachthread wird bald das Interesse erlöschen. Da wie du schon so schön gepostet hattest immer wieder die selben Fragen gestellt werden.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (2. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@otto : ja hast recht hier ist es sehr schhön. ok oto dann bestelle ich dir 10 stück mit. echt top die dinger. ja hätte ich hier auch reinschreiben können mit den hornhechten. aber du lieber otto hast ja drüben gefragt:vik::q:q:q:q

mfg fabi


----------



## Costas (2. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hey Fabi,


Wann hast du wieder für HS gebucht?


----------



## dkanglerpapa (2. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin Otto!
sag mal du kannst doch in die Glaskugel sehen, hab ich chancen ab dem 26.3. schon Heringe in HS zu treffen? Hier an der Elbe kurz hinter Hamburg sind jetzt die ersten Stinte da. Irgendwie hab ich das dumme Gefühl trotz des kalten Jahresanfanges wir das n gutes Angeljahr. Vielleicht holt die Natur die Zeit wieder ein um rechtzeitig vom kalten Winter fast ansatzlos in den Sommer über zu gehen, da könnte es doch sein, dass sich die Heringe anstrengen und n Zahn zulegen? Was sagt da Deine Glaskugel?
Gruß


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (2. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Hey Fabi,
> 
> 
> Wann hast du wieder für HS gebucht?



hallo costa ich bin ab dem 15.05 für 2 wochen da

mfg

ps: mal ne frage nebenbei. wenn ich jetzt an die elbe fahre hab ich chancen auf stint ? wie angelt mann die ? mit heringspaternoster ?


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo costa ich bin ab dem 15.05 für 2 wochen da
> 
> mfg


 


Fabi,#h

und wie kriege ich dann meine Vorfächer?|kopfkrat

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## dkanglerpapa (2. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Vor hamburg also auch so Buxtehude und so sollen schon mehr sein an der Elbe hinter Hamburg noch n bischen mau! 
Es wird am meisten mit dem Paternoster gefangen obwohl nur 2 Haken erlaubt sind in hamburg! Aber hier ist der Tröt von DK und nicht Elbe! Aber gerne!


----------



## dkanglerpapa (2. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hier in der Nordheide sind die Teiche noch zu! wie sieht es um HS mit den Teichen aus? Eisangeln oder alles schon am Abtauen?


----------



## LAC (2. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ dkanglerpapa

Hallo, du glaubst wenn ich in eine glaskugel schaue, sagt sie mir wann die heringe kommen. :q Von zauberei halte ich nicht viel - ist jedoch interessant.
Ob die herninge ab den 26.03. schon da sind, sehe ich als sehr früh an, jedoch kannst du glück haben, daß die ersten kommen. Ich glaube es erst, wenn ich sie sehe.
Momentan ist es am tauen, wobei der fjord in einigen bereichen noch zugefroren ist. Tagsüber scheint momentan die sonne und nachts liegen die temperaturen unter 0 grad.
Gruß


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (2. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Fabi,#h
> 
> und wie kriege ich dann meine Vorfächer?|kopfkrat
> 
> ...



hallo jürgen das ne gute frage ???? das weiss ich auch nicht. ich kann die dir aber auch schicken.

mfg


----------



## Oelki (3. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Otto,

du brauchst doch gar nicht die Glaskugel durchschauen, frag doch einfach deine Seehunde. Die kannst du ja schon mal losschicken, vielleicht treiben sie ja die ersten Herings-Schwärme nach HS.

LG Annette


----------



## LAC (3. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ alle
als kleine einlage, hier unser

Bordietreffen in Hvide Sande / im Zeitraum 09.-14.05.2010 

Jürgen Breithardt ................ kommt
Felix, Freund von Jürgen ........ kommt
Costas............................... kommt
Lydum Art Center................. Kommt 
jottweebee......................... notiert

Für weitere teilnehmer freuen wir uns!


@ Annette
so sehe ich die angelei auch, wenn ich nichts fange habe ich wenigsten frische luft geschnappt, zum glück habe ich immer meine "mitchell gold" dabei - da läuft immer was. Kleiner scherz am rande, jedoch gehe ich zu zeiten, wenn die schwarmfische da sind - sonst bekomme ich außer frische luft auch noch kalte füße - weil ich so lange warten muss. Wobei einige fischarten ja immer da sind.

@ Fischflotz
ich werde hier schon bleiben - natürlich ist es etwas ausgeartet, aber es war immer lustig und wenn dann keine sachfragen gestellt werden - was soll man dann schreiben. Dann kann man nur lesen, was man so blubbert und wenn einem dieses nicht gefällt, weil man was anders lesen möchten - dann muss man das posten und dann kommen antworten - bis hin zum wissenschaftlichen - wenn man das noch verdauen will. 

@ WolfburgVirus
Fabi, mit diesen cirkle hooks arbeite ich schon seit jahren, aus einen ganz bestimmten grund, da das fleisch vom hering sehr weich ist und ein normaler haken sehr schnell ausschlizt - bei diesen o.g. haken ist dieses aber nicht der fall. Hinzu kommt, man hat nur zwei hände und wenn man sie nicht schnell landet bzw. über die brüstung holt, landen einige ins wasser oder tanzen auf dem boden und man setzt noch die beien ein, damit sie nicht ins wasser fallen. 
Darum angele ich mit diesen haken.

Nun habe ich aber nicht nach heringe gefragt, sondern nach den guten fangplätzen von hornhechten - es war ein kleiner scherz, denn hvide sande zählt für mich als einer der besten
fangplätze für hornhechte in europa, da sie in einer stückzahl dort auftreten, wie ich es noch nicht erlebt habe in europa. Jürgen kennt auch einen, der sehr kapitale aufweisen kann. In hvide sande sind die kapitalen zu beginn der saison jedoch werden sie zum sommer immer kleiner.
Das ist zwar schön, wenn man dieses information hat, jedoch hat man sie damit noch nicht am haken. Dieser fisch hat eine fressgewohnheit, die sehr interessant ist und kaum ein angler nicht zu gesicht bekommt, d.h. dass bei schwimmenden Köder an der pose, z.b. fischfestzen, der hornhecht ganz vorsichtig den köder nimmt - merkt er den haken oder die pose - schluckt er ihn nicht und spuckt ihn aus. Dieses kann ein angler sehr gut beobachten, wenn er den köder nimmt und lutscht förmlich dran - dieses geht aber nur mit eine schlanken pose, da sie bei diesem lutschen, eine andere bewegung macht - als normal, wenn sie in den wellen tanzt. Deshalb haben sich einige bordies gewundert, dass ich die bisse vorher ansage - diese geht aber nicht bei einer wasserkugel - die ist rund und bleibt rund, wenn man sie beobachtet - natürlich sieht man wenn sie untergeht, aber nicht, ob schon einer am lutschen ist.
Nun wird er im oberwasser gefangen, d.h. in etwa 70 - 1,5 m tiefe. Und bei diesen lutschvorgang zieht der fisch mit köder und pose ab, aber nur etwa 3 m, dabei geht die pose unter. Die pose jedoch kommt zum vorschein, da er nach diesen metern stoppt und den köder sich so dreht, dass er ihn schlucken kann. 
Dieses testen des köders wir im vorderbereich des mauls durchgeführt, wird jetzt der anschlag gemacht, d.h. beim ersten untergehen der pose, dann hängt der haken im vorderen knochenbereich des mauls und kann nicht tief genug eindringen für ein gute landung. Man sieht dann die kapitalen sprünge, da der fisch versucht den haken abzuschütteln, was ihm sehr oft gelingt. 
Deshalb ist es empfehlenswert, wenn beim zweiten mal die pose untergeht - kurze zeit später - den anschlag zu machen, dann hängt er im innenbereich vom maul und ein sichere landung kann erfolgen.
Diese ist jedoch wenn mit naturköder (fischfetzen oder garnelen) geangelt wird der fall. 
Deim blinkern, sieht alles anders aus, da er pfeilschnell hinter dem köder herschwimmt und ihn schnappt, eine methode, die nicht immer eine sichere landung verspricht. So ist es auch bei den seidenfäden, die man durchs wasser zieht, hier verhäddert er sich mit seine feinen zahnreihen und man kann ihn landen. Auch beim heringspaternoster, greift er sich schnell den haken, oder er wird von außen gerissen, da sieht es so aus, wenn er nur kurze zeit am haken hängt, dass er sich förmlich selbst fesselt im paternoster und man landet einen hornhecht, der aussieht wie eine roullade. Keine schöne angelei, jedoch sehe ich es immer und einige machen es ganz bewusst, da es immer eine sichere landung ist - wobei man reichlich arbeiten muss, da sich das gesamte heringsvorfach um den fisch verhäddert hat.

Das zu den fangmethoden.

Damit der fisch den haken bei fischfetzen nicht merkt -  denn das ist ganz wichtig - drücke ich den kleinen fischetzen fest am schaft und mach eine überwurfsschlinge mit der schnur um den fischfetzen, dann wir der fischfetzen förmlich am haken festgezogen und ist nicht mehr zu sehen und hängt mir auch nicht in wenigen minuten im wasser wie ein nasser sack am haken, wo der schaft sichtbar wird. 
Garnelen sind super als köder, jedoch muss man welche erwischen, die noch etwas härter sind, da sie leicht abgelutsch werden, bzw. abfallen.

Wer diese alles beherrscht und einen halben tag angelt - hat die chance über 100 hornhechte zu landen - an guten tagen.
Deshalb zählt für mich dieser platz, zu den besten in europa, müsste aber bescheuert sein, einen nachmittag zu angeln - deshalb gehe ich nur zwei/drei stunden angeln. Die beute sieht dann so aus.


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo jürgen das ne gute frage ???? das weiss ich auch nicht.* ich kann die dir aber auch schicken.*
> 
> mfg


 

Hallo Fabi,#h

mach das bitte.Lass dir dann von Otto die Kohle geben,oder schick mir per PN deine Konotdaten.Gebe dir auch meine Adresse per PN.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (3. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ alle
> als kleine einlage, hier unser
> 
> Bordietreffen in Hvide Sande / im Zeitraum 09.-14.05.2010
> ...



wer hat das datum den bestimmt ????

mfg


----------



## dkanglerpapa (3. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@LAC
Danke für die Info, Otto. Ich dachte das augen des Hais ist ne Glaskugel!? ;-)
wir hatten jetzt nachts auch 3 nächte über 0, heute war wieder drunter!
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



			
				WolfsburgVirus;2847064[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> ]wer hat das datum den bestimmt ????[/COLOR]
> 
> mfg


 

Hallo Fabi,#h

kann dir die Frage nicht beantworten.Für mich wäre es ein
"Pflichttermin",der mir in dieser Woche eine Menge Zeit blockieren würde,da ich eine Woche Fremdenführer für einen
"HS Neuling" spielen muss.:m
Sollte das Treffen an einem anderen Datum stattfinden,so wäre ich nicht böse darüber,da ich mich mit Costas und Otto
außerhalb des Treffens ohnehin noch sehe.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## okram24 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Otto,

schöne Beschreibung zum Hornhechtangeln!

Aber unter Deiner persönlichen Anleitung funktioniert es am besten!:m

Gruß Marko


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



okram24 schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> 
> schöne Beschreibung zum Hornhechtangeln!
> 
> ...


 



Hallo Marko,#h
aber Otto kann *von dir* lernen,wie man Meeräschen fängt.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen #h


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (3. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Fabi,#h
> 
> kann dir die Frage nicht beantworten.Für mich wäre es ein
> "Pflichttermin",der mir in dieser Woche eine Menge Zeit blockieren würde,da ich eine Woche Fremdenführer für einen
> ...



hallo ach nicht schlimm. ich bin nicht da am den tagen. aber ich sehe das nicht so eng

mfg


----------



## jottweebee (3. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Wer will den Tag des Treffens festlegen?
Jetzt schon?
Oder kurz vor diesen Tagen, wenn der Wetterbericht steht?

Ich meine, besser rechtzeitig bekanntgeben, damit man sich daraufeinstellen kann. Schlechtes Wetter gibt es ja bekanntlich nicht. Angler sind Wasser gewohnt. Egal wo es ist. Oben oder unten.


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo ach nicht schlimm. ich bin nicht da am den tagen. aber ich sehe das nicht so eng
> 
> mfg


 


Okay,
Thema 1 geklärt.#6
Wie machen wir es jetzt mit den Vorfächern?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Harti (3. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hej Leute,

hier geht ja im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes die Post ab! Ich muss mich einfach mal wieder aktiv beteiligen. Wenn man nicht täglich die Beiträge liest und sich erst nach einer Woche wieder einklinkt hat man echt zu tun alles aufzuholen. Absolut der Hammer!#6

Da ich mich hier nicht im Sachtröt befinde, bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich das falsch sehe, möchte ich kurz abschweifen und uns Fabi auf seine Frage zum Stintangeln in der Elbe antworten. 
@Fabi 
Also die Fangzeit ist echt kurz und dauert so ca. 2-3 Wochen. Echte Chancen eine schöne Mahlzeit mit der Angel zu ergattern hast du wirklich nur vor der Staustufe in Geesthacht. Achte einfach im Gurkentrööt darauf wann die ersten echten Fangmeldungen auftauchen und mach dich dann schnellstens auf die Socken. Denn wie gesagt die Saison ist sehr kurz aber du wirst mit einem oberleckerem Fisch belohnt! Verkaufe nicht alle Circle Hook Vorfächer, denn damit hatte ich auch bei den Stinten die besten Erfolge zu verzeichnen!:g

Es gibt also viele Parallelen zum Heringsangeln und deshalb verzeiht mir bitte meinen Abschweifer von HS an die Elbe. Es kommt eben erst der Stint und dann der Hering!

Übrigens werde ich Ende Mai wieder in HS aufschlagen und meine restlichen Vorfächer bei den Heringen verangeln und der Rekordhornie steht auch noch aus! Also man sieht sich!|wavey:

Viele Grüße & weiter so
Torsten


----------



## Oelki (3. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Harti,

also da ich Quappi schon mal nach dem Quappenfang gefragt habe, finde ichs OK wenn ihr euch kurz übers Stinteangeln unterhaltet. Ich würde sicher nicht nen anderenTrööt öffnen, um etwas über Stinte zu erfahren. 
Schließlich tragen wir ja keine Scheuklappen und es ist doch auch ganz gut mal nach "rechts und links zu blicken". |rolleyes:g

HG Oelki|wavey:


----------



## Costas (3. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



jottweebee schrieb:


> Wer will den Tag des Treffens festlegen?
> Jetzt schon?
> Oder kurz vor diesen Tagen, wenn der Wetterbericht steht?
> 
> Ich meine, besser rechtzeitig bekanntgeben, damit man sich daraufeinstellen kann. Schlechtes Wetter gibt es ja bekanntlich nicht. Angler sind Wasser gewohnt. Egal wo es ist. Oben oder unten.



Ich fange also damit an. Mir würde es am besten am Sonntag, 9.5. gehen, denn dann muss ich nicht arbeiten. Zeit ist egal. Dann hätte alle HS-Neulinge die Möglichkeit, gleich vor Ort Tricks für die restlichen Ferienzeit zu erlernen. 

Wenn es am Sonntag nicht klappen würde, dann würde ich mich Euch auf jeden Fall spätestens gegen 18:30 anschliessen, was auch kein Problem für mich wäre.

Andere Vorschläge?


----------



## dkanglerpapa (4. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Kann man in Hs um 18.30 noch was fangen?


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (4. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



dkanglerpapa schrieb:


> Kann man in Hs um 18.30 noch was fangen?



warum nicht ?

@harti : danke

@Jürgen: ruf doch einfach an oder hast meine tele nicht mehr ?

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



dkanglerpapa schrieb:


> Kann man in Hs um 18.30 noch was fangen?


 


Nach einem Blick in Ottos Glaskugel kann ich beruhigen.Die
beste Fangzeit wird zwischen 18.11 und 18.54 Uhr liegen.
Wenn es uns als super Angler gelingt,zuvor die Schwarz-
füße zu vertreiben,bekommen wir die Eimer schon voll.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## jottweebee (4. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Der Sonntag ist nicht schlecht.

Aber wie sieht es mit den Wochenendtouristen aus? 
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die meisten von ihnen am frühen Nachmittag den Heimweg angetreten und den Angelplatz geräumt haben.

Ich werde die Reise nach HS nicht nur für einen Tag antreten und noch ein paar Tage bleiben. Weitere gemeinsame Angelstunden können ja auch noch kurzfristig mit den in HS Gebliebenen abgesprochen werden. Aber man trifft sich ja sowieso an der Schleuse.


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> warum nicht ?
> 
> @harti : danke
> 
> ...


 

@ Fabi#h

deine Tel. Nr. habe ich noch.Aber PN ist billiger,habe
keine Quatschrate.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (4. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Fabi#h
> 
> deine Tel. Nr. habe ich noch.Aber PN ist billiger,habe
> keine Quatschrate.|supergri
> ...



du hast doch nur schiss.

@cch : ich warte noch imemr


----------



## LAC (4. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ dkanglerpapa,
entschuldige, ich dachte du hättest mich als hellseher gesehen.  Mein blaugrünes glasauge, was hier im bord einen scharfen blick hat und ins auge springt, kennt sich leider nicht in hvide sande aus, da dieser hai tiefen um 600 m liebt - als der hai das licht der sonne erblickte, habe ich ihn blind gemacht. Es ist ein schokoladenhai und die haut hat die färbung wie annettes pralinen - jedoch zergeht sie nicht wie eine schokoladenpraline im munde, im gegenteil die zunge löst sich auf, durch die plancoidschuppen - es sind hautzähne die in der haut verankert sind. Man hat sie früher als schmiergelpapier benutzt - heute werden andere versuche damit gemacht z.b. flugzeughaut. Gehört jedoch nicht hier rein - ist wissenschaftlich und hat nichts mit saurem hering zu tun. 
Ich fange sie nur in den späten stunden - tagsüber liege ich auf die faule haut.
Gruss

@ Jürgen
du machst mich arm mit den paternostern  Fabi soll erst mal kommen und die richtigen mitbringen ohne lammetta. 
Du hast recht, ich suche sie und Marko fängst sie - war super und ich denke noch oft an die schönen stunden - es war unser bordietreffen.
Mir ist es egal, wann das bordietreffen ist, ich kann in der zeit. Inzwischen steht der termin mit marrakesch - inge hat gebucht - bin einen tag auch noch in portugal - alles weiter per pn.

@ Oelkie
Annette, das es ein besonderer tag wird, wenn du kommst ist normal - du kommst das erste mal nach hvide sande - da soll es doch schön werden mit dem fischfang  dein leben lang wirst du davon zehren. Das schöne ist, dass dieser thread im vorfeld hitze versprüht - heiß kommt man in hvide sande an. Hoffe ja nicht, dass du eine kalte dusche bekommst - notfalls bin ich noch da.

@ Okram24
Marko danke, wobei ich sie nur mit einer methode fange.

@ Harti
Torsten, ja hier bewegt sich was, dein postig war gut, wusste es schon immer, dass du dich gut auskennst. Bring mir auch heringspaternoster mit, deine waren gut. Sende dir eine pn - da bei mir termine anfallen.
Gruss


----------



## fischflotz (4. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Habe mir jetzt auch ein paar Patanosta mit circle hooks besorgt und mich im Internet ein bischen schlau gemacht. Ich frage mich ob die Dinger auch fürs Posenangeln auf Barsch taugen. Insbesondere natürlich im Fjord.

Gruß

Harald


----------



## Costas (4. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



jottweebee schrieb:


> Der Sonntag ist nicht schlecht.
> 
> Aber wie sieht es mit den Wochenendtouristen aus?
> Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die meisten von ihnen am frühen Nachmittag den Heimweg angetreten und den Angelplatz geräumt haben.
> ...



Ich denke, die meisten Touristen kommen für eine Woche. Denn die Häuser kann man auch nur für eine Woche mieten. Oder täusche ich mich?

Falls wir uns unter der Woche treffen, könntet ihr Euch z.B. auch früher treffen und ich schliesse mich Euch später an. 

Jürgen, wieso genau zu dieser Uhrzeit? Ebbe-/Flutbedingt oder nur so als Spass gemeint?

Sonst Aal soll abends immer besser gehen, nicht?


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Ich denke, die meisten Touristen kommen für eine Woche. Denn die Häuser kann man auch nur für eine Woche mieten. Oder täusche ich mich?
> 
> Falls wir uns unter der Woche treffen, könntet ihr Euch z.B. auch früher treffen und ich schliesse mich Euch später an.
> 
> ...


 


Costas,#h

keine Ahnung weshalb,habe ich nur in Ottos Glaskugel
gesehen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen|wavey:


----------



## Costas (4. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Costas,#h
> 
> keine Ahnung weshalb,habe ich nur in Ottos Glaskugel
> gesehen.:m
> ...



alles klar :m


----------



## dkanglerpapa (4. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Da hab ich ja was gesagt mit der Kugel!... Wie sind eure derzeitigen Temperaturen so? Tag /Nacht?


----------



## dkanglerpapa (4. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Otto: hast du mit jetzt ne Sachantwort zum Thema Schokoladenhai gegeben?..............;-)


----------



## Costas (4. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



dkanglerpapa schrieb:


> Da hab ich ja was gesagt mit der Kugel!... Wie sind eure derzeitigen Temperaturen so? Tag /Nacht?



-2° C bis +2°C. soll weiter so bleiben in den nächsten tagen. zwischendurch wenig niederschläge.


----------



## jottweebee (4. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich werde mit dem Womo kommen.

Bisher habe ich in Nörre Lyngvig gestanden. Aber wie ich bei Google sehe, ist der Platz in Aargab auch nicht schlecht. Nur 1,5 km von der Schleuse entfernt und hat WLan zur Verbindung mit der Außenwelt.

Welcher Camper kommt auch noch und wo stehst du?
Gibt es in Aargab auch die Möglichkeit zum Einfrieren oder muss ich im Angelladen ein Eisfach anmieten?

Gibt es auch noch andere Möglichkeiten zum Stehen mit Stromanschluss?


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (4. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



jottweebee schrieb:


> Ich werde mit dem Womo kommen.
> 
> Bisher habe ich in Nörre Lyngvig gestanden. Aber wie ich bei Google sehe, ist der Platz in Aargab auch nicht schlecht. Nur 1,5 km von der Schleuse entfernt und hat WLan zur Verbindung mit der Außenwelt.
> 
> ...



hallo also ich war letztes jahr auch in argab. gleich neben dem campingplatz. ich kenne nur die gefrierfächer in hvide

mfg

ps: jürgen die hooks sind unterwegs


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo also ich war letztes jahr auch in argab. gleich neben dem campingplatz. ich kenne nur die gefrierfächer in hvide
> 
> mfg
> 
> *ps: na jürgen keine antwort. hast hose voll. hahahahahahahaha*


 

Sag mal Fabi,#h

hast du mal wieder was genommen,was dir nicht gut 
bekommt? Oder übst du für die Aufnahme in den Kinder-
garten? Wir haben uns ja mal in HS getroffen,und da kamst
du mir auch schon recht groß vor. Wie alt bist du eigentlich?
|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (4. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> [/B][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Sag mal Fabi,#h
> ...



es gab am teich korn, ohne cola. pfui teufel sag ich dir. hab aber nur ein kurzen getrunken. bekommt mein magen nicht so fein. ich bin 21 geworden. kindergarten komme ich in die blaue gruppe zu den doofen kindern. also alles easy. und wenn du mich weiter ärgerst , fahre ich doch noch ne woche eher los. :vik:.
achso ich habe eben das erste mal nen dropshot vorfach gebaut. will ich mal testen in hvide am fjord. mal gucken.

sagt mal kann mann in blavand auch ans wasser gehen und auf plattfisch angeln ?

mfg fabi


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> es gab am teich korn, ohne cola. pfui teufel sag ich dir. hab aber nur ein kurzen getrunken. bekommt mein magen nicht so fein. ich bin 21 geworden. kindergarten komme ich in die blaue gruppe zu den doofen kindern. also alles easy. und wenn du mich weiter ärgerst , fahre ich doch noch ne woche eher los. :vik:.
> achso ich habe eben das erste mal nen dropshot vorfach gebaut. will ich mal testen in hvide am fjord. mal gucken.
> 
> *sagt mal kann mann in blavand auch ans wasser gehen und auf plattfisch angeln ?*
> ...


 


Fabi,#h

absolut kein Problem ins Wasser zu gehen.Aber in deinem
Zustand kommst du ohne Hilfe nicht alleine heraus.
Und das mit der Woche früher lass mal ganz schön sein.

Schlaf gut,und vergiss die Aspirin nicht,

Jürgen |wavey:
Jürgen


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (4. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Fabi,#h
> 
> absolut kein Problem ins Wasser zu gehen.Aber in deinem
> Zustand konnst du ohne Hilfe nicht alleine heraus.
> ...



du bist mir schon sone granate.. ich brauch doch keine aspirin bei ein kurzen. #6. dann mal die frage an die allgemeinheit:

kann mann in blavand auch auf plattfisch angeln oder ist das weiter oben besser wie in hs?

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> du bist mir schon sone granate.. ich brauch doch keine aspirin bei ein kurzen. #6. dann mal die frage an die allgemeinheit:
> 
> *kann mann in blavand auch auf plattfisch angeln oder ist das weiter oben besser wie in hs?*
> 
> mfg


 



Fabi,#h

die Frage gehört in den Sachtrööt.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (4. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Fabi,#h
> 
> die Frage gehört in den Sachtrööt.
> 
> ...



hahaha hast ja recht. muss ich erstmal suchen

mfg


----------



## LAC (5. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Fischflotz
Harald, im lehrbuch wird die barschangelei anders vorgestellt, auch die hechtangelei, da sie auf deutsche gewässer abgestimmt sind. In dänemark ist alles anders, da fragt man mich z.b. in welcher tiefe steht denn der hecht im fjord - seine tiefste stelle ist jedoch etwa 4 m und über 50 % ist unter 1,5 m   Da fragt man sich, wie tief soll er denn stehen, er hat ja keine schaufel mit, dass er in 10 oder mehr meter steht wie in den seen und talsperren in deutschland.
Schwimmendes material ist angesagt, da sie im knietiefen wasser stehen.
So ist es auch mit der barschangelei, man kann sie mit unterschiedlichen methoden angeln u.a. auch mit  dem heringspaternoster wie du es schon erkannt hast. Wenn du mal einen tannenbaum rausholen willst, d.h. drei barsche mit einem zug - dann geht es damit -  lass mir aber welche drin.
Läuft super - wenn du den barschschwarm gefunden hast, ausserdem kann man z.b. ohne etwas zu verändern an der Montage d.h. heringspaternoster und blei, gezielte weitwürfe machen - wenn man es beherrscht - und alle schilfkanten absuchen z.b. im unteren bereich vom fjord, wo die esehäuser stehen und den barschschwarm förmlich suchen - mit einer pose unmöglich diese weiten zu erzielen.  Angelst du mit einer pose und du hast den barschberg gefunden, kannst du sie etwas länger am ort halten, indem du zerkleinerte eierschalen ins wasser wirfst, dort wo sie sich aufhalten.
Wünsche dir viel glück und bedenke, immer nur fische für den 
eigenverbrauch fangen. 

@ Wolfsburg Virus
Fabi, so wie ich lesen bist du ganz schon breit und auch platt - natürlich kannst du auf platte gehen - ziehe aber vorher die schuhe aus, damit du sie mit den zehen festhalten kannst  - trink nicht soviel und wechsele nicht die marke, das merkt man.  In diesem zustand darfst du das auto nicht mehr bewegen, jedoch die tasten vom pc - herrlich zu lesen - sie überschlagen sich vor freude. 

@dkanglerpapa
das mit der glaskugel war gemein, nun schaut auch jürgen schon in meine augen und unser liebe costas, postet kurz - alles klar.
Alles sachfragen und -antworten.
Hier die genauen temperaturen, da ich vor wenigen stunden, inge zum flieger gebracht habe - sie fliegt nach kopenhagen  - ist nicht wichtig, nur für die, die gerne schnell u. preiswert nach kopenhagen wollen, da es preiswerter ist als mit dem zug.
Nun die temperturen: 
Nymindegabe 14.00 uhr + 4 grad 
Vejers strand 15.00 uhr : + 3 grad
Biilund 20.00 uhr: - 4 grad (straßen eisglatt) mehrere unfälle
Nr. Nebel 22.00 uhr: - 5 grad
Mein büro 3.00 uhr  + 22 grad

Betreffend der uhrzeit (später nachmittag) die ich erwähnt habe bei der heringsangelei, hat nur damit etwas zu tun, dass man mich um diese uhrzeit von der leine macht, damit ich mir die beine etwas vertreten darf  Für diese freiheit d.h. diese uhrzeit am späten nachmittag, musste ich richtig kämpfen und als grund gab ich an, dass bei senkrecht stehender sonne d.h. zur mittagszeit, die haken mit fischhaut nicht die irisierende wirkung haben, als bei der nachmittagssonne, da sie dann von der seite angestrahlt werden und ihre volle wirkung zeigen - das bringt fisch, wenn er da ist.  Das war einleuchtend  - deshalb darf ich jetzt um diese uhrzeit gehen, damit wir etwas essen auf dem tisch bekommen und nicht verhungern - alles sachlich, fachlich, lächerlich.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (5. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@otto : ich hab ganz alkoholverbot bekommen vom doc. und er hat gesagt ich soll mehr sport machen. darauf hin hab ich mir ja ne angelausrüstung gekauft

mfg


----------



## LAC (5. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> @otto : ich hab ganz alkoholverbot bekommen vom doc. und er hat gesagt ich soll mehr sport machen. darauf hin hab ich mir ja ne angelausrüstung gekauft
> 
> mfg


 
@ Guten morgen Fabi, dieses war eine gute idee und kommt dir zugute, da du wirklich etwas für deinen körper bzw. gesundheit tun musst. Hast dem doc. aber nicht gesagt, dass du dir auch ein angelstuhl gekauft hast, wo in den armlehnen, zwei flaschenhalter sind - was das angeln so sportlich macht. |supergri 
Man benötigt ja einen platz beim sport, wenn man feststellt, die beine wollen nicht mehr so, wie man sich das vorstellt - das ist ein zeichen dass man auf der verlierer seite steht, denn man fällt einfach um, was man nicht versteht. Ich hoffe du hast dir einen gekauft der stabil ist, sonst betätigst du dich damit auch noch sportlich und kämpfst mit dem stuhl, So ist es im leben und mit dem sport - es ist ein harter kampf und mit überraschungen muss man rechen - zum glück lässt dich das kalt, du trainierst weiter - du willst ja weltmeister werden. und damit das klappt, betreibst du doping. Lass die finger davon - falte deinen stuhl schön ein nach der sportlichen angelei, auch wenn du kein erfolg hattest.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (5. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Guten morgen Fabi, dieses war eine gute idee und kommt dir zugute, da du wirklich etwas für deinen körper bzw. gesundheit tun musst. Hast dem doc. aber nicht gesagt, dass du dir auch ein angelstuhl gekauft hast, wo in den armlehnen, zwei flaschenhalter sind - was das angeln so sportlich macht. |supergri
> Man benötigt ja einen platz beim sport, wenn man feststellt, die beine wollen nicht mehr so, wie man sich das vorstellt - das ist ein zeichen dass man auf der verlierer seite steht, denn man fällt einfach um, was man nicht versteht. Ich hoffe du hast dir einen gekauft der stabil ist, sonst betätigst du dich damit auch noch sportlich und kämpfst mit dem stuhl, So ist es im leben und mit dem sport - es ist ein harter kampf und mit überraschungen muss man rechen - zum glück lässt dich das kalt, du trainierst weiter - du willst ja weltmeister werden. und damit das klappt, betreibst du doping. Lass die finger davon - falte deinen stuhl schön ein nach der sportlichen angelei, auch wenn du kein erfolg hattest.



:vik::vik::vik::vik:
jawohl otto hab son kleien campinghocker gekauft. der verschwindet ab und zu mal ganz im a..... hihi. habs chon 5 kilo runter, und es geht immer weiter :

guck mal ich hab altes angelzubehör bekommen. das ist ja noch was aus hs dabei. siehe anhang

mfg


----------



## Costas (5. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> :vik::vik::vik::vik:
> jawohl otto hab son kleien campinghocker gekauft. der verschwindet ab und zu mal ganz im a..... hihi. habs chon 5 kilo runter, und es geht immer weiter :
> 
> guck mal ich hab altes angelzubehör bekommen. das ist ja noch was aus hs dabei. siehe anhang
> ...



also, wenn du eine zauberformel zum abnehmen gefunden hast, kannst du sie mir auch gern weitergeben. 

das vorfach sieht aber alt aus, aber sehr interessant! wo hast du das denn in D aufgegraben?


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (5. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> also, wenn du eine zauberformel zum abnehmen gefunden hast, kannst du sie mir auch gern weitergeben.
> 
> das vorfach sieht aber alt aus, aber sehr interessant! wo hast du das denn in D aufgegraben?



costa ich amche weight watchers. hab ich vor 2 jahren auch 30 kilo in 9 monaten abgenommen. ich hatte bei ebay geguckt angelsachen in der nähe. und dann hab ich da so ein set ersteigert. als ich zuhause dann geguckt habe hab ich das alte vorfach noch gefunden

mfg


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (5. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

hej,
so manch eine Frau nimmt in 9 Monaten 30 kg zu |supergri


----------



## Costas (5. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> hej,
> so manch eine Frau nimmt in 9 Monaten 30 kg zu |supergri



...und dann schnell wieder ab. ich wünsche manchmal, sie würden uns verraten, wie sie wieder so schnell abnehmen können |supergri


----------



## Quappenjäger (5. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> ...und dann schnell wieder ab. ich wünsche manchmal, sie würden uns verraten, wie sie wieder so schnell abnehmen können |supergri


 
da dein rüssel denke ich schon raushängt solltest du den elefant einfach mal rauslassen 

@otto stell bier kalt und tau schon mal nen paar steaks auf den sind nur noch 22 tage , nicht zu vergessen schmeiß schon mal ein paar stück holz in den ofen meiner bude damit warm ist wenn ich ankomme #h
kannst aber auch gerne den naturofen mal ein wenig aufdrehen damit wir t-shirt wetter haben 
besatzliste sende ich dir noch damit du die fische rechtzeitig ins wasser bringst und ich das fange was ich brauche |kopfkrat


----------



## _FrenchTouch_ (5. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

es ist sehr schön, als Mädel, euch Jungs zu "beobachten" 
 #6


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (5. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



_FrenchTouch_ schrieb:


> es ist sehr schön, als Mädel, euch Jungs zu "beobachten"
> #6



igitt ich habe eben ein frolic gegessen . mir ist kotzübel. der mann von frolic hat aber gesagt das überhauptnicht schlimm

mfg


----------



## Quappenjäger (5. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> igitt ich habe eben ein frolic gegessen . mir ist kotzübel. der mann von frolic hat aber gesagt das überhauptnicht schlimm
> 
> mfg


 
solltest du mal nen fischboilie probieren


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (5. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> solltest du mal nen fischboilie probieren



die sind gut


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> igitt ich habe eben ein frolic gegessen . mir ist kotzübel. der mann von frolic hat aber gesagt das überhauptnicht schlimm
> 
> mfg


 


@ Fabi,#h

der Mann von Frolic hat Recht.:m
Ich finde es auch nicht schlimm,das dir Kotzübel ist.|supergri:v:v:v


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (5. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> :vik::vik::vik::vik:
> jawohl otto hab son kleien campinghocker gekauft. der verschwindet ab und zu mal ganz im a..... hihi. habs chon 5 kilo runter, und es geht immer weiter :
> 
> guck mal ich hab altes angelzubehör bekommen. das ist ja noch was aus hs dabei. siehe anhang
> ...


 
@ Fabi, nicht schlecht mit den 5 kg - ich sehe es bildlich, es sind 20 pakungen butter a 1/2 pfund. Wo sind sie runter am kopf oder wo, da dein neuer hocker noch ab und zu verschwindet. 
Weiter so - in dänemark sind textilien sehr preiswert.
Das ist wirklich altes zubehör von hvide sande - mir gefallen jedoch am besten die zeichnungen der fische - bestens getroffen.

@ Carsten Heidorn
da hast du recht, ein freudiges ereignis steht bevor und wie costas es erwähnt, nimmt man oft schnell ab - oft verzweifeln einige dabei, dass die ehemalige glatte zarte haut sich zum schnittmusterbogen entwickelt - so ist halt die natur, man hat sie kaum im griff und mit überraschungen ist zu rechnen - meine haut sieht aus wie ärmelfutter 

@ _FrenchTouch_
das glaube ich dir, als mädel kannst du hier einige erfahrungen sammeln   Ich grüße dich, da du uns beobachtest und förmlich aus dem nichts hier sichtbar im thread auftauchst. Poste doch mal dynamischen und druckvollen sound rüber, damit die jungs beim angeln mit den ohren wackeln - das würde mir gefallen.

@ alle
Herrliches winterwetter haben wir hier am fjord - etwa 5 cm schnee ist gefallen und ein bischen frisch ist es auch geworden, da die sonne nicht mehr lacht.


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Kennt jemand von Euch Klimatabellen mit den täglichen Temperaturen von Hvide Sande und Umgebung. Ich hatte mal eine aber aus der bin ich nicht schlau geworden.(http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/20100101climat.pdf). Ich hätte gern täglich die Temperaturen und nicht den monatlichen durschnitt. Oder bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig als jeden Tag alles aufzuschreiben?
Danke


----------



## LAC (6. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Hechtkiller
Hier sind einige links - wo du informationen bekommen kannst.

http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/danmark/regionaludsigten/mvestjylland.htm
http://www.dmi.dk/eng/index/forecasts.htm
http://www.daenemark.org/ty/adressen/adressen/adressen.htm
http://www.wordtravels.com/Travelguide/Countries/Denmark/Climate

Dieser winter war der kälteste seit 14 jahren in dänemark und momentan ist es -4 grad - wobei die sonne noch lacht. Gestern sind etwa 5 cm schnee gefallen und dänemrark ist bedeckt damit - die strassen sind eisglatt und er fjord ist von einer eisschicht bedeckt.
Schöne aussichten - da es nicht bewölkt ist


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (6. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

der hechtkiller ist back hilfeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee#q

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Quappenjäger (6. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> der hechtkiller ist back hilfeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee#q
> 
> :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


 
habt euch lieb!!!|wavey:#6


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> der hechtkiller ist back hilfeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee#q
> 
> :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


 


Mensch Fabi,du alte Memme.#q#q

Du bist der einzige von uns,der den Kerl unter sich
begraben kann.
Hör auf zu flennen,und tue was.

Gruß,

HS und die Welt |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (6. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Mensch Fabi,du alte Memme.#q#q
> 
> Du bist der einzige von uns,der den Kerl unter sich
> begraben kann.
> ...



ey jürgen du halber hahn. wo flennt einer ?? sehe nichts in meinen beitrag ? puh der havana war nicht gut :v


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Danke Otto,
die anderen qualifizierten Beiträge waren eher amüsant statt hilfreich.
Trotzdem Danke, ich hab selten so gelacht.


----------



## LAC (7. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Fabi 
deine frage im sachthread, beantworte ich hier mal schnell, dass buddeln in den löchern im wattenmeer nach würmen oder andere bodenbewohnerinnen in blaavand d.h. in der ho bucht ist strengstens verboten,  da ab dort bis zu den niederlanden sich das wattenmeer erstreckt, welches unter naturschutz steht.
Du kannst zwar zur insel "langi" laufen, da sie bei ebbe trocken fällt, mit nebel ist jedoch immer zu rechnen. Damit du kein schiffbruch erlebst kannst du dabei probebohrungen in den löchern deiner nase tätigen und dann den finger nass machen und im wind halten, dann merkst du, wo der wind her kommt. 
Ich glaube sogar, dass man eine genehmigung haben muss, um wattwürmer graben zu dürfen, wie ich gehört habe, soll der der inhaber vom bekannten angelladen in hs diese haben, denn er verkauft sie nicht nur in dänemark sondern auch in deutschland. - er hat sich ganz auf die angler eingestellt - macht es beruflich und nicht als hobby. 

@ Hechtkiller
alles klar - man muss sich ja nicht zerfleischen - denke immer noch an die abschleppaktion aus dem schilf - war der hammer.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (7. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Fabi
> deine frage im sachthread, beantworte ich hier mal schnell, dass buddeln in den löchern im wattenmeer nach würmen oder andere bodenbewohnerinnen in blaavand d.h. in der ho bucht ist strengstens verboten,  da ab dort bis zu den niederlanden sich das wattenmeer erstreckt, welches unter naturschutz steht.
> Du kannst zwar zur insel "langi" laufen, da sie bei ebbe trocken fällt, mit nebel ist jedoch immer zu rechnen. Damit du kein schiffbruch erlebst kannst du dabei probebohrungen in den löchern deiner nase tätigen und dann den finger nass machen und im wind halten, dann merkst du, wo der wind her kommt.
> Ich glaube sogar, dass man eine genehmigung haben muss, um wattwürmer graben zu dürfen, wie ich gehört habe, soll der der inhaber vom bekannten angelladen in hs diese haben, denn er verkauft sie nicht nur in dänemark sondern auch in deutschland. - er hat sich ganz auf die angler eingestellt - macht es beruflich und nicht als hobby.
> ...



jo otto natürlich darf er das nur. ist ja auch klar er möchte ja auch verdienen hahaha. ich werde trotzdem mal ne sandburg bauen. 

oder otto du gehst 1 tag bevor wir kommen schona uf die suchen. wollen wir dann auch mal zu euren forellenteich ?

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Fabi
> deine frage im sachthread, beantworte ich hier mal schnell, dass buddeln in den löchern im wattenmeer nach würmen oder andere bodenbewohnerinnen in blaavand d.h. in der ho bucht ist strengstens verboten,  da ab dort bis zu den niederlanden sich das wattenmeer erstreckt, welches unter naturschutz steht.
> Du kannst zwar zur insel "langi" laufen, da sie bei ebbe trocken fällt, mit nebel ist jedoch immer zu rechnen. Damit du kein schiffbruch erlebst kannst du dabei probebohrungen in den löchern deiner nase tätigen und dann den finger nass machen und im wind halten, dann merkst du, wo der wind her kommt.
> *Ich glaube sogar, dass man eine genehmigung haben muss, um wattwürmer graben zu dürfen, wie ich gehört habe, soll der der inhaber vom bekannten angelladen in hs diese haben, denn er verkauft sie nicht nur in dänemark sondern auch in deutschland. - er hat sich ganz auf die angler eingestellt - macht es beruflich und nicht als hobby. *
> ...


 

@ otto,#h

ich glaube er darf auch schon länger nicht mehr,und lässt an der Ostsee buddeln.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## dkanglerpapa (7. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ otto das war ja n schock! 5 cm in HS!.. Wir haben hier 15- 20 cm neu von Fr. auf Sa. bekommen. Nächsten Tag schön in der Sonne angetaut. jetzt hatten wir gerade noch mal n bischen Puder aber kein cm!
Es gibt hier Landwirte, die meinen das geht noch n Monat so!
Ich will trotzdem nach DK!

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Das war einfach der ahmmer mit dem abschleppen.
Glück gehabt.


----------



## Detty (7. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

IP address: 87.57.75.5
Host name: 0x57394b05.hbnqu1.dynamic.dsl.tele.dk
87.57.75.5 is from Denmark(DK) in region Scandinavia


*TraceRoute to 87.57.75.5 [0x57394b05.hbnqu1.dynamic.dsl.tele.dk]*
*Hop**(ms)**(ms)**(ms)*
*IP Address**Host name*1503029
72.249.128.105 -21273252
8.9.232.73xe-5-3-0.edge3.dallas1.level3.net311615567
4.69.145.244ae-93-90.ebr3.dallas1.level3.net417618230
4.69.134.22ae-7-7.ebr3.atlanta2.level3.net5596666
4.69.132.86ae-2-2.ebr1.washington1.level3.net690Timed outTimed out
4.69.134.130ae-61-61.csw1.washington1.level3.net762Timed outTimed out
4.69.134.145ae-62-62.ebr2.washington1.level3.net8Timed out5253
4.69.132.90ae-3-3.ebr1.newyork2.level3.net9Timed out54Timed out
4.69.138.195ae-1-51.edge2.newyork2.level3.net10545053
4.71.190.14tdc-solutio.edge2.newyork2.level3.net11Timed outTimed outTimed out

 -12Timed outTimed outTimed out

 -13Timed outTimed outTimed out

 -14Timed outTimed outTimed out

 -Trace aborted.

Retrieving DNS records for *0x57394b05.hbnqu1.dynamic.dsl.tele.dk*...
*DNS servers*
auth02.ns.tele.dk
auth01.ns.tele.dk

 *
Answer records* 0x57394b05.hbnqu1.dynamic.dsl.tele.dk
A87.57.75.543200s*
Authority records* dynamic.dsl.tele.dk
NSauth01.ns.tele.dk86400sdynamic.dsl.tele.dk
NSauth02.ns.tele.dk86400s*
Additional records* auth01.ns.tele.dk
A62.243.0.16686400sauth02.ns.tele.dk
A194.192.207.16686400s

Whois query for *tele.dk*...

Results returned from *whois.dk-hostmaster.dk*:
# Hello 67.222.132.194. Your session has been logged.
#
# Copyright (c) 2002 - 2010 by DK Hostmaster A/S
# 
# The data in the DK Whois database is provided by DK Hostmaster A/S
# for information purposes only, and to assist persons in obtaining
# information about or related to a domain name registration record.
# We do not guarantee its accuracy. We will reserve the right to remove
# access for entities abusing the data, without notice.
# 
# Any use of this material to target advertising or similar activities
# are explicitly forbidden and will be prosecuted. DK Hostmaster A/S
# requests to be notified of any such activities or suspicions thereof.

Domain:               tele.dk
DNS:                  tele.dk
Registered:           1995-03-08
Expires:              2010-03-31
Registration period:  1 year
VID:                  no
Status:               Active

Nameservers
Hostname:             auth01.ns.tele.dk
Hostname:             auth02.ns.tele.dk
Hostname:             auth08.ns.tele.dk
Hostname:             ns-ext.isc.org
Hostname:             ns-soa.darenet.dk
Hostname:             ns2.he.net

# Use option --show-handles to get handle information.
# Whois HELP for more help.

*Network IP address lookup:*


Whois query for *87.57.75.5*...

Results returned from *whois.arin.net*:

OrgName:    RIPE Network Coordination Centre 
OrgID:      RIPE
Address:    P.O. Box 10096
City:       Amsterdam
StateProv:  
PostalCode: 1001EB
Country:    NL

ReferralServer: whois://whois.ripe.net:43

NetRange:   87.0.0.0 - 87.255.255.255 
CIDR:       87.0.0.0/8 
NetName:    87-RIPE
NetHandle:  NET-87-0-0-0-1
Parent:     
NetType:    Allocated to RIPE NCC
NameServer: NS-PRI.RIPE.NET
NameServer: NS3.NIC.FR
NameServer: SEC1.APNIC.NET
NameServer: SEC3.APNIC.NET
NameServer: SUNIC.SUNET.SE
NameServer: TINNIE.ARIN.NET
NameServer: NS2.LACNIC.NET
Comment:    These addresses have been further assigned to users in
Comment:    the RIPE NCC region. Contact information can be found in
Comment:    the RIPE database at http://www.ripe.net/whois
RegDate:    2004-04-01
Updated:    2009-05-18

# ARIN WHOIS database, last updated 2010-03-06 20:00
# Enter ? for additional hints on searching ARIN's WHOIS database.
#
# ARIN WHOIS data and services are subject to the Terms of Use
# available at https://www.arin.net/whois_tou.html

Results returned from *whois.ripe.net*:
% This is the RIPE Database query service.
% The objects are in RPSL format.
%
% The RIPE Database is subject to Terms and Conditions.
% See http://www.ripe.net/db/support/db-terms-conditions.pdf

% Information related to '87.57.72.0 - 87.57.75.255'

inetnum:        87.57.72.0 - 87.57.75.255
netname:        TDC-TELEDANMARK-BREDBAANDSADSL-NET
descr:          TDC BB-ADSL users
country:        DK
remarks:        +--------------------------------------+
remarks:        | For abuse and security issues please |
remarks:        | contact abuse@post.tele.dk           |
remarks:        +--------------------------------------+
admin-c:        AS5071-RIPE
tech-c:         AS5071-RIPE
status:         ASSIGNED PA
mnt-by:         TDK-MNT
source:         RIPE
changed:        auto-ripe@ip.tele.dk 20080129

role:           AS3292 Staff
address:        TDC A/S
address:        Sletvej 30, A-039
address:        DK-8310 Tranbjerg
address:        Denmark
e-mail:         staff@ip.tele.dk
remarks:        contact info: http://noc.tele.dk/peering/
admin-c:        MILY1-RIPE
admin-c:        NINA1-RIPE
tech-c:         NCB1-RIPE
tech-c:         MILY1-RIPE
tech-c:         HV72-RIPE
nic-hdl:        AS5071-RIPE
mnt-by:         AS3292-MNT
changed:        staff@ip.tele.dk 19990223
changed:        staff@ip.tele.dk 20030326
changed:        staff@ip.tele.dk 20040601
changed:        staff@ip.tele.dk 20080906
changed:        staff@ip.tele.dk 20091103
source:         RIPE

% Information related to '87.48.0.0/12AS3292'

route:          87.48.0.0/12
descr:		TDC
origin:         AS3292
remarks:        +---------------------------------------+
remarks:        | For abuse and security issues contact |
remarks:        | csirt@csirt.dk, http://www.csirt.dk   |
remarks:        +---------------------------------------+
notify:         notify@ip.tele.dk
mnt-by:         AS3292-MNT
changed:        staff@ip.tele.dk 20050523
source:         RIPE


Ich glaube mehr muss ich nicht schreiben, sehr erwachsen eure Gästebuch 
einträge!
Glaubt der der seine spuren soooo schön hinter lassen hat das man nur doof ist?
Der nächste nicht "angebrachte" Gästebuch eintrag wird zur anzeige gebracht!
Adios freunde der Praline! #q #c |kopfkrat |wavey: :vik:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (7. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

ich verstehe nur bahnhof. aber ich warte noch auf deine entschuldigung cch. beleidigen lass eich mich nicht#h. sonst werden solche sachen auch zur anzeige gebracht

mfg


----------



## LAC (8. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen
das kann sein mit dem buddeln, ich kann es nicht sagen, wo er jetzt buddelt. Jedenfalls verkauft er reichlich in deutschland und dänemark.

@ WolfsburgVirus
Fabi, natürlich verkauft er, da er ein geschäftsmann ist, aber nicht nur in seinem geschäft sondern er beliefert alle geschäfte die welche verkaufen - da er die genehmigung zum buddeln besitzt - so wurde mir berichtet. Ich kaufe sie mir immer und gehe nicht los und buddele sie - bei dir mache ich natürlich eine ausnahme, ich zeige dir den weg und gehe mit dir ins schickwatt und lass dich einfach darin stehen - ich will deine stimme hören, wenn ich an land bin und winke, winke mache.


@ dkanglerpapa
Rolf - momentan ist es auch tagsüber bei uns unter 0 grad, komme gerade von esbjerg, -3 grad zeigte mir der wagen an.
Ich glaube auch, dass es noch ein, zwei wochen kalt bleibt - dann jedoch sollte es schon wärmer werden - denn dann kommen ja bald die heringe. 


@ CCH
ich bin erstaunt über deine auflistung, nun kenne ich mich im netz der fische nicht aus, aber diese aufgelisteten fischarten gehören ja nicht hier hin - denn wir haben ja nicht ein gästebuch hier.
Geht man dir am kragen ? Wenn ja, ist es nicht schön - und du solltest reagieren - aber nicht mit solche einer auflistung hier - ich verstehe es nicht, was du uns damit sagen willst. 

Nun ist deine wortwahl, so wie Wolfsburg Virus es sieht, nicht gerade die feine art, da er um entschuldigung bittet.
Nun kann man darüber stehen und es einfach schlucken.
Egal wer es ist, die finger sollte man schon unter kontrolle halten und genau wissen, was man macht und schreibt und die person usw. kennen - wenn es öffentlich zu lesen ist, sonst kann es böse enden, da ein bumerang zurück kommen kann.
Dieses machen wir auch, wenn man uns schädigt, damit der rechtsanwalt auch was verdient und gut arbeitet, geben wir dann einen streitwert von 50.000 euro an. 
Nun lese ich ich immer dänemark, hoffe ja nicht, dass du unsere nummer einfach aufgelistet hast, dann ist dieses ein fehler. Wir sind ja kein kindergarten und haben uns immer in der gewalt - obwohl ich die pralinen liebe.


----------



## elwiss (8. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin,

je länger ich aus dem Fenster gucke, um so mehr schwinden meine Hoffnungen, ab dem 20.03 in HS Heringe zu fangen.
Ist dieses Jahr wohl echt noch zu früh. Leider sind die Osterferien auch so früh und mit Familie geht denn eben nicht anders. - Ich weiß : Ostern
hat mit'n Mond und so zu tun und beweglicher Feiertag und so...

Deshalb beantrage ich jetzt: Ostern erst wenn Hering zieht !

Hat denn schon jemand mal die Angel ausgeworfen, nur so zum Aufwärmen, vielleicht sind meine Sorgen ja unbegründet...
Habe von Kiel und Rügen allerdings gehört, es geht noch garnichts, garnichts weil zu kalt.

Heul.

Liebe Grüsse

Björn


----------



## Quappenjäger (8. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



elwiss schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> je länger ich aus dem Fenster gucke, um so mehr schwinden meine Hoffnungen, ab dem 20.03 in HS Heringe zu fangen.
> Ist dieses Jahr wohl echt noch zu früh. Leider sind die Osterferien auch so früh und mit Familie geht denn eben nicht anders. - Ich weiß : Ostern
> ...


 

solange die wassertemperaturen nicht stimmen kommt der herring nicht. von rügen hab ich die infos das die schwärme auf 40 m tiefe stehen |bigeyes


----------



## elwiss (8. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> solange die wassertemperaturen nicht stimmen kommt der herring nicht. von rügen hab ich die infos das die schwärme auf 40 m tiefe stehen |bigeyes


 

Ja genau ! und alle reden immer von globaler erwährmung und klimawandel und sowas....

bald jettet der fisch nur noch mit dem Golfstrom 

spass beiseite, gut find' ich das trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Quappenjäger (8. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



CCH schrieb:


> IP address: 87.57.75.5
> Host name: 0x57394b05.hbnqu1.dynamic.dsl.tele.dk
> 87.57.75.5 is from Denmark(DK) in region Scandinavia
> 
> ...


 

denn solltest du auch mal dazuschreiben von wem die ip ist!!!  
kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen wer das sein soll!!
verstehen kann ich die ganze aktion eh nicht !!!
erinnert mich an die kindergartenzeit !!!!!!|bigeyes
in einem gästebuch sind wir hier auch nicht !!!


----------



## zanderman111 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

ihm geht das wohl eher um einen Eintrag in sein Gästebuch auf seiner Internetseite. Der Verursacher (was er auch immer geschrieben haben mag) kommt aus dem "bösen" DK.

Dann mal zu und hoffentlich wird daraus kein "deutsch-dänischer Krieg". Und falls ja, dürfen die Dänen gerne "mein" Schlesig-Holstein besetzen. Dann wäre ich Süddäne.......:vik::vik:


----------



## Quappenjäger (8. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



zanderman111 schrieb:


> ihm geht das wohl eher um einen Eintrag in sein Gästebuch auf seiner Internetseite. Der Verursacher (was er auch immer geschrieben haben mag) kommt aus dem "bösen" DK.
> 
> Dann mal zu und hoffentlich wird daraus kein "deutsch-dänischer Krieg". Und falls ja, dürfen die Dänen gerne "mein" Schlesig-Holstein besetzen. Dann wäre ich Süddäne.......:vik::vik:


 

na denn nds noch dazu dann wäre ich süddäne und du mittel
so ne aktion ist aber mehr als sinnfrei und wenn er wissen sollte wer das war sollte er diesen persönlich ansprechen !
ist hier doch kein pc forum oder sonst was !
vor allem dann noch so ne drohung hier reinzubringen ist ein wenig daneben! 
und sonst muss er sich mal mit nem mod unterhalten da wird ihm bestimmt geholfen .


----------



## LAC (8. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ elwiss
du möchtest anstatt ostereier dann osterheringe haben - dieses kann ich verstehen, dieses möchte ich auch, jedoch ist es momentan noch schön kalt. Eine klimaerwärmung ist ja da, hier ist der beweis:





@ quappie
nach deinen worten: solange die wassertemperaturen nicht stimmen kommt der herring nicht. von rügen hab ich die infos das die schwärme auf 40 m tiefe stehen |bigeyes 
buddeln die sich dort im grund ein.


----------



## Quappenjäger (8. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ quappie
nach deinen worten: solange die wassertemperaturen nicht stimmen kommt der herring nicht. von rügen hab ich die infos das die schwärme auf 40 m tiefe stehen |bigeyes 
buddeln die sich dort im grund ein.[/QUOTE]


nee nee otto gibt noch tiefere ecken 
sagen wir mal weit vor rügen in der tieferen ostsee !


----------



## elwiss (8. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ elwiss
> du möchtest anstatt ostereier dann osterheringe haben - dieses kann ich verstehen, dieses möchte ich auch, jedoch ist es momentan noch schön kalt. Eine klimaerwärmung ist ja da, hier ist der beweis:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lol,

dann können die die wattwürmer auch gleich mitbringen, mit oder ohne Linzenz zum buddeln |supergri


----------



## okram24 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@CCH: Nun klähr uns mal auf, aus welchem Gästebuch Du diese Hieroglyphen hast!;+;+;+


----------



## LAC (8. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Quappie
nee nee otto gibt noch tiefere ecken 
sagen wir mal weit vor rügen in der tieferen ostsee ! 
Das stimmt, weit weit vor der küste von rügen, es ist das -landsorttief- es ist die tiefeste stelle von 459 m und liegt zwischen der halbinsel söndertörn und der insel gotland und die tiefe -aaländer see- die 300 m tief ist und im bottischen meerbusen liegt.  Die durchschnittliche tiefe ist etwa 50 m. wobei der schnitt versaut wird durch einige tiefseegräben. Die tiefen die ich kenne an der deutschen ostseeküste vom tauchen und vom angeln - sind gerade um die 35 m  - aber weit weit draußen - ist zwar lange her, jedoch hat sich kaum was verändert. 
Hier mal ein link, bzw. eine karte wie tief es um rügen ist und wo wracks liegensowie eine kleine hintergrundinformation betreffend des herings in der ostsee 
http://freepages.genealogy.rootsweb.../Wracks/Ostsee/Wracktauchen-in-der-Ostsee.htm
http://wwf-arten.wwf.de/media/250/A-Z_Hering.pdf


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Wahrscheinlich aus seinem GB. Auf seiner Seite (siehe Profil )sind einige Bilder von fängen zu sehen. Dabei ist auch deutlich zu sehen das er in HV angelt. Bei den Massen an geschlachteten Fischen die zu sehen sind braucht er sich aber nicht zu wundern das sich einige Leute zu recht aufregen.
Allerdings sollte man dies auch in angemessenem Ton machen.
Doch er verrät ja nicht was in dem GB so ,,schlimmes,, drin stand.


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Hechtkiller2009 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich aus seinem GB. Auf seiner Seite (siehe Profil )sind einige Bilder von fängen zu sehen. Dabei ist auch deutlich zu sehen das er in HV angelt. Bei den Massen an geschlachteten Fischen die zu sehen sind braucht er sich aber nicht zu wundern das sich einige Leute zu recht aufregen.
> Allerdings sollte man dies auch in angemessenem Ton machen.
> *Doch er verrät ja nicht was in dem GB so ,,schlimmes,, drin stand.*





Fazit:

Kopf schütteln und den Mensch nicht ernst nehmen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Fazit:

Kopf schütteln und den Mensch nicht ernst nehmen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:

Sorry das ich das so direkt sage aber der gehst einem mächtig aud die Eier.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (8. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ elwiss
> du möchtest anstatt ostereier dann osterheringe haben - dieses kann ich verstehen, dieses möchte ich auch, jedoch ist es momentan noch schön kalt. Eine klimaerwärmung ist ja da, hier ist der beweis:
> 
> 
> ...



Oh nein wenn ich das lese,das ist zum :v
Wir wollen am 3 April für ne Woche runterkommen um auf Hering zu gehen.
Ich würd am liebsten die ganze Sch..... absagen.|gr:


----------



## LAC (9. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Oh nein wenn ich das lese,das ist zum :v
> Wir wollen am 3 April für ne Woche runterkommen um auf Hering zu gehen.
> Ich würd am liebsten die ganze Sch..... absagen.|gr:


 

Pit, auch wenn es momentan noch kalt ist. kann sich dieses in wenigen tagen ändern. Innnerhalb von zwei tagen war bei uns der schnee verschwunden, da die sonne da war und auch schon eine kraft hatte, dann kam jedoch vom norden eine erneute kaltfront sowie schnee. 
Wenn die winde etwas anders sind, kann in einer woche das schönste frühlingswetter hier sein - hoffen wir das beste, denn über ostern - egal wann es fällt - wird ja hvide sande förmlich überrollt von anglern, da sie alle einige tage frei haben und heringe landen wollen. 

@ Hechtkiller
deine worte: Sorry das ich das so direkt sage aber Du gehst einem mächtig aud die Eier
da hast du sicherlich im eifer des gefechtes ein kleinen fehler gemacht und anstatt "Du" sollte es sicherlich "der" heißen - so wie ich es entnehme, nach den vorherigen postings - oder "auch auf die" dann entsteht erneut rührei bei der trampelei.


----------



## elwiss (9. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Otto

schön wenn Du zuversichtlich bist was das wetter angeht, im letzten Jahr haben wir am 25.03 im T-Shirt am Geländer gestanden. -Gibt ja irgenwie Hoffnung ! Solltes Du recht haben gebe ich fürchterlich einen aus !


----------



## fischflotz (9. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Habe gerade bei wetter.com geschaut.
Aktuell sollen es +1 Grad sein. Die nächsten 2 Wochen soll es auch nicht mehr unter 0 Grad gehen. Nur leider liegen die Höchsttemperaturen auch nur um die 4 - 5 Grad. Naja aber das Eis dürfte ja dann wohl schmelzen.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (9. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Hechtkiller2009 schrieb:


> Fazit:
> 
> Kopf schütteln und den Mensch nicht ernst nehmen.:m
> 
> ...



hallo reis dich mal ein bißchen zusammen. fang nicht an so wie früher. ja freund der sonne

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Hechtkiller2009 schrieb:


> Fazit:
> 
> Kopf schütteln und den Mensch nicht ernst nehmen.:m
> 
> ...


 


Okay,akzeptiert.:m
Aber du solltest in Zukunft deine Wortwahl doch
mal überdenken.Könnte einigen Ärger ersparen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Oelki (9. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo CCH,

da ich hier die Urheberin der Pralinenherstellung bin, ja bitte ließ es richtig. Es geht dabei um die Herstellung der kleinen schokoladigen, süßen, gefüllten "Leckerlis" und keineswegs um leider gleichnamige Zeitschrift, die ja erst später erfunden wurde als die echten. 
Frag Jürgen und seine Ehefrau, beide haben sie gekostet und wenn du mir nicht glaubst, schick mir per PN deine Adresse und ich schicke dir Postwendend eine Kostprobe.

Bevor du hier Anschuldigungen tätigst, uns mit IP Adressen überhäufst, womit kaum einer was anfangen kann, solltest du dich selbst vom gesamten Thread informieren und nicht irgendwelchen Leuten, die dir in dein Gästebuch schreiben Glauben schenken. Ich kann nur vermuten, da du Einträge von US-Städten hast, das vielleicht einige Überstzungfehler vor liegen. 
Und wenn du aus unserem HS-Thread nicht schlau wirst, warum fragst du dann nicht die entsprechenden Personen um deine Unwissenheit klar zu stellen?
Bevor du dich, meines Erachtens unbegründet, aufregst, versuch es mal auf die Freundliche Tour, damit erreicht man meistens mehr!

Da hätte ich an dich noch eine Frage, links unter deinem Namen CCH steht Verwarnung:1/0, was bitte bedeutet das?


Grüße Oelki

PS: Zitat von deiner Homepage: "Und ganz wichtig, bei uns herrscht kein Gruppenzwang und wir sind immer für einen Spaß zu haben." Zitatende. Immer? Überall?


----------



## LAC (9. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo ihr teufelskerle, schaut nach vorne - es wird wärmer - die heiße phase beginnt - die fische kommen  * - friede ist geblasen - schleift eure haken - am geländer in hs beginnt der kampf  ich mache auch ein freundliches gesicht - man sieht sich - die wahrheit wird dann sichtbar.
* bald 

@ annette
du sollst nicht überall deine nase reinstecken - ich kann es dir jedoch sagen, wenn die gedanken sich frei entfalten und durch tätigkeit sichtbar werden- das kann böse enden. 
Deshalb wurden regeln und gesetzte geschaffen - sonst würde man alle fische fangen und in allen löchern rum fummeln und machen was einem gefällt. 
Das problem ist, dass die grenze der überschreitung nicht immer sichtbar ist und dann handelt man nach dem "gesunden" menschenverstand. 
Daraus kann man nur lernen, ich habe oft im fieber nicht immer richtig gehandelt  war wahnsinnig. Bin aber nie bestraft worden - muss wohl alles richtig gemacht haben - schreiben mir heute noch.


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Hallo ihr teufelskerle, schaut nach vorne - es wird wärmer - die heiße phase beginnt - die fische kommen  * - friede ist geblasen - schleift eure haken - am geländer in hs beginnt der kampf  ich mache auch ein freundliches gesicht - man sieht sich - die wahrheit wird dann sichtbar.
> * bald


 


Otto,#h

bist du heute philosophisch angehaucht? |kopfkrat

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Oelki (9. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Otto,

ich seh da schwarz, oder sollte ich sagen ich seh nur Minusgrade? Mitte April habe ich Geburtstag, an einem WE und ich möchte rein feiern, draußen, grillen, wenn das Wetter so bleibt werde ich wohl nen ordentliches Feuer machen müssen, damit niemand friert. Wir haben noch -7°C.
Alle Teiche zugefroren, keine Chance auf gegrillter Forelle.

Habt ihr in HS Wachwechsel? Oder wer blässt da den Frieden? Und Frieden beim Heringskampf am Geländer? So naiv bin ja nicht mal ich.
Dachte da kommen dann die de. Angelvereine, die für alle Verwandten für den Eigenbedarf Heringe und Hornis angeln und das soll dann friedlich sein?
Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?#c

HG Annette:m


----------



## LAC (9. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen 
du kennst mich doch - ich bin ein kind und spiele nur mit den wörtern.
@ Annette
Habe noch ein zusatz gemacht gemacht im posting oben, da du es nicht verstanden hast.
Wir haben hier inzwischen keine minusgrade mehr und das wetter wird besser und besser.
Schade, dass du kein feuer machen kannst - lass mal ein mann dran, der kann die flamme entzünden - ich musste auch immer blasen beim bordietreffen in hs, damit sie was zwischen den rippen bekommen. War ein leckeres essen.
Oft habe ich schon friede geblasen am geländer, da waren schon kämpfe zu sehen - sage dann immer, soll ich pistolen verteilen. Einer sagte mir mal, er hätte schon einen angler ins wasser von der steinschüttung geworfen - ich antwortete - muss man ja, wenn sie nicht gehorchen. Dann gehörte ich zu ihm und "mein" rambo erzähle mir alle angelgeschichten und wie stark er ist. Eine schwäche hatte er jedoch, er bekam sein heringsblei nicht vom grund, dass riss immer ab.|supergri Sie haben sich halt nicht im griff und jeder sieht nur sich selbst - bedenke wir sind im zeitalter von geiz ist geil. Deshalb hänge ich vorher ein schild auf - dieser platz ist für behinderte angler - dann komme ich, mit fabis angelstuhl. Sollte es weg sein, werde ich es höflich sagen, dass dieser platz für behinderte ist und hänge ein neues auf - und stelle mich dort hin und halte den platz frei, angele zwischendurch etwas - irgendwie muss man sich ja breit machen, wenn man nicht trinkt.
Wann kommen denn die gefüllten pralinen? Mache mir schon immer die lippen nass - mit der zunge - der speichel geht langsam aus.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (9. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Wie gerne würd ich ein paar Pralienen probieren.
Aber ich mach Diät----
Schon 25 Kilo weg|supergri
Mit Heringe kann man keine Diät machen---die haben richtig Kalorinen.


----------



## LAC (10. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Pit der Brasch

das ist gewaltig - ich ziehe den hut.
Hatte auch mal 103 kg, vor etwa 15 jahren, bin dann reichlich geschwommen und das essen stellt ich etwas um und langsam kam das kampfgewicht zurück - 82 kg  Als ich noch haare auf dem kopf hatte, bin ich wöchentlich 20 km geschwommen auf zeit, und die 5,4 km im freiwasser wurden in einer stunde mit flossen bewältigt, dass kann fabi nicht im laufen machen  da an der strecke keine bänke stehen.
Jetzt schaue ich immer, ob der liebe gott mich noch schlanker macht  - liege immer um die 80kg, wobei ich im moment auch noch körperlich hart arbeite - noch nie im leben habe ich so hart gearbeitet. Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Pit der Brasch
> 
> das ist gewaltig - ich ziehe den hut.
> Hatte auch mal 103 kg, vor etwa 15 jahren, bin dann reichlich geschwommen und das essen stellt ich etwas um und langsam kam das kampfgewicht zurück - 82 kg * Als ich noch haare auf dem kopf hatte, bin ich wöchentlich 20 km geschwommen *auf zeit, und die 5,4 km im freiwasser wurden in einer stunde mit flossen bewältigt, dass kann fabi nicht im laufen machen  da an der strecke keine bänke stehen.
> Jetzt schaue ich immer, ob der liebe gott mich noch schlanker macht - liege immer um die 80kg, wobei ich im moment auch noch körperlich hart arbeite - noch nie im leben habe ich so hart gearbeitet. Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.


 



Otto,#h

als du noch Haare auf dem Kopf hattest,gab es noch keine
Zeitrechnung.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (10. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

ich hatte auch vor 2 jahren 30 kilo in 9 monaten abgenommen. abe rleider fast alles wieder drauf. und jetzt gehts aber wieder los. habe otto 15 kilo versprochen bis zum urlaub. 5 sind runter

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> @Otto,
> 
> ich seh da schwarz, oder sollte ich sagen ich seh nur Minusgrade?* Mitte April habe ich Geburtstag, an einem WE und ich möchte rein feiern, draußen, grillen,* wenn das Wetter so bleibt werde ich wohl nen ordentliches Feuer machen müssen, damit niemand friert. Wir haben noch -7°C.
> Alle Teiche zugefroren, keine Chance auf gegrillter Forelle.
> ...


 



@ Annette,#h

ist dir bewusst,was du damit ausgelöst hast? Es könnten
evtl. einige "HS-Boardies" das *"Angebot"* annehmen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (10. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen
bin ich denn schon so alt  - die zeiten hat man mir immer gesagt, habe jedoch immer gezählt im sekundentakt beim schwimmen und hatte als reserve eine sanduhr dabei.

@ Fabi 
30 kg in 9 monaten, ist unglaublich, nicht schlecht, dann benötigt du keinen regenmantel beim angeln, hättest dich mit der haut zudecken können.
Fünf kg ist schon was - wobei 4 kg  schwitzwasser ist, wie es jetzt weiter geht - ganz einfach, lass dir die beine etwas nach vorne versetzten, dann hast du keinen bauch mehr. 
Drücke dir die daumen, dass es klappt, denn das gewicht nargt gewaltig am alter - oder möchtest du so alt werden wie ich - ich kann mich kaum noch bewegen trotz idealgewicht - verstehe ich gar nicht,  muss wohl am wetter liegen.

@ Annette
nun habe ich dich schon mal fast beleidigt, da ich gesagt habe du wohnst ja im harz - jedoch liegt dieses mittelgebirge nur wenige km von dir entfernt - da weht ein ganz anderer wind und mit schnee ist zu rechen, da ihr ja noch reichlich schnee in der region habt. Wünsche dir trotzdem, dass du reinfeiern kannst und es warm wird.
Hier sieht es anders aus, wir haben keine minusgrade mehr und der schnee liegt nur noch dort, wo vom schieben sich haufen gebildet haben - ich sitze auf dem dach tagsüber und lassse mir den wind um die ohren blasen, kann es aushalten, jedoch nur noch drei tage.

Mit dem angeln am geländer gebe ich dir recht, es sind großfamilien, die dort angeln und für den eigenverbrauch sorgen - nicht immer klappt es so, wie sie es sich vorstellen - ich bin jedoch immer friedlich und ecke nicht an, oft werfe ich über ihre köpfe aus der zweiten reihe - das merken sie erst, wenn ich welche am haken habe. Einige  kommen dann zu mir und fragen, wie das kommt, dass ich welche habe. Ich versuche es ihnen zu erklären, aber sie verstehen mich nicht. 
Wobei dort auch wirklich gute angler sind, die kommen mit regentonnen an und füllen sie mit heringe - ich fragte einen mal, ob er sich spezialisiert hat auf salzheringe. Verstand er auch nicht. 
Es ist jedoch nicht so schlimm, wie es oft geschildert wird, natürlich sind dort reichlich angler und einige übertreiben und fallen aus dem rahmen - es ist wie beim fußball, da kann man schon mal einen auf die fresse bekommen wenn man was falsches sagt. Ist halt ein breitensport - jeder macht sich breit. Ich habe mal einen kampf d.h wortgefecht zwischen zwei frauen beobachtet - das war der hammer. 
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass sie solch einen wortschatz besitzen  zum schluss trat eine vor wut gegen einen heringseimer, weil ein fisch darin lag, den sie gefangen hatte. Ist schon filmreif, was dort des öfteren abläuft.
@ Jürgen, zum glück sind so nicht die mitglieder vom anglerboard, sie sollte sich im fanshop vom anglerboard, ein  käppchen kaufen oder etwas anderes, damit sie sich abheben von den bösen, das würde ein gutes licht werfen auf uns angler  
Dann kann man sagen: mensch alter, ich bin auch mitglied.


----------



## fischflotz (10. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@annette
Wie kann frau auch Mitte April Geburtstag haben? 
tz tz tz |rolleyes
Spass beiseite, ich fahre am 10.04 nach HS und werde meinen Geburtstag dort feiern.:vik:

Gruß
Harald


----------



## LAC (11. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ alle
Im moment ist ja ein ruhige zeit und die angelei liegt im dörnröschenschlaf, jedoch in wenigen wochen raffen sich viele angler auf, da die angelsaison beginnt. Nicht im dornröschenschlaf liegen redakteure, journalisten und filmemacher, sie suchen immer. recherchieren und teilen den neusten stand in text und bild der öffentlichkeit mit. Nun können wir froh sein, dass bei uns die pressefreiheit ist, und so tauchen wir in bereiche ein, die normal nicht sichtbar werden. 
Nun habe ich festgestellt, dass in letzter zeit immer mehr der bereich der fischfauna, d.h. was sich so im aquatischen bereich abspielt. durchleutet wird, sicherlich weil fisch eine wichtige nahrungsquelle ist und wasser, die wichtigste lebensquelle ist, da ohne gesundes wasser, kein mensch und tier leben kann. 
Auf dem gebiet bewegt sich gewaltig was, es sind informationen, die die wir erhalten, die recht interessant und spektakulär sind und uns die augen öffnen. Leider erhalten wir mehr negative, d.h. wenn was negatives eingetreten ist, sie sind halt spektakulär und recht medienfreundlich, als die wissenschaftlichen, wo die fehler bekannt sind und aufgelistet sind. Die öffentlichkeit hinkt also immer nach. 
Und da ich hier die fischfauna und das wasser anschneide, ist es auch interessant für jeden angler. 
Solch ein berichte, war jetzt im deutschen fernsehen zu sehen - es ging um den lachs mit dem ziel in den augen - wie mache ich damit geld. Es werden methoden durchleuchtet, die recht interessant sind.
Ihr könnt selbst lesen.
Hier ein link
http://www.daserste.de/doku/beitrag_dyn~uid,hsjlamgwjlmcegui~cm.asp

Weiter interessante links findet ihr auf der seite.
Recht interessant für angler - die den lachs lieben.


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

*Boardietreffen Mai 2010 ?????*


Leute,#h

habe lange nichts mehr von Interessenten gehört.
Ist das Thema eigentlich noch aktuell,oder habe ich
bei dem ganzen Hickhack in letzter Zeit irgendwas nicht
mitbekommen?#c


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Blechkate (11. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Otto,

danke für den Tip. Habe mir die Reportage gerade angesehen. Es ist immer wieder erschreckend wie die Natur dem Profit untergeordnet wird. Wo uns dieser Weg wohl hinführen wird?
Sicher an kein gutes Ziel......

Gruß nach Lydum
Matthias


----------



## dkanglerpapa (11. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Blechkate, wie konntest Du die Reportage " gerade" ansehen. die lief doch gestern?
Ich würde die auch gerne sehen!
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## dkanglerpapa (11. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ otto:

Heißt das, ich hab in 2 wochen Chancen, das was geht in HS und meine Nachfahren richtig stramme Schnüre haben können, wenn ich Ihnen ne montage mit Paternoster fettich mach?

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Thomas-A. (11. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo ,

hab´s mir auch grad angesehen .

Hier mal ein link für die , die es noch sehen wollen .

http://mediathek.daserste.de/daserste/servlet/content/3971992?pageId=487890&moduleId=799280

LG Thomas


----------



## DrThomas (11. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

lest mal den Schwarm vom Frank Schätzing, spannendes Buch, welches sich als SciFi mit dem Thema auseinandersetzt. Richtig gut recherchiert was die Grundlagen angeht, aber halt SciFi.  Grüße TOm


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



dkanglerpapa schrieb:


> @ otto:
> 
> Heißt das, ich hab in 2 wochen Chancen, das was geht in HS und meine Nachfahren richtig stramme Schnüre haben können, wenn ich Ihnen ne montage mit Paternoster fettich mach?
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Ralf,#h

dann kauf dir mal ein paar Heringe und angle auf Seehunde.
Dürfte wohl z.Z. die einzige Chance sein, stramme Schnüre
zu bekommen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Blechkate (11. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@dkanglerpapa

folge einfach Otto`s link.
In der Mediathek kannst du den Bericht sehen.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## LAC (11. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen
du hast alles mitbekommen vom hickhack bis zur sprachllosigkeit, es ist die ruhe vor dem sturm. Mental bereitet man sich auf das bordietreffen vor, damit es eine voller erfolg wird. |supergri so soll es ja sein.
Wichtig ist, dass man in dieser phase nicht den termin verpasst.
@ Blechkante
Matthias, das ist der hammer und sie sind geschäftstüchtig - kooperieren jetzt noch mit einem umwelschutzverband. Ein "guter" schachzug, der laie glaubt jetzt, hier läuft alles bestens - das stimmt, wenn man das geld im auge hat. Unter dem wissenschaftlichen mantel, wird viel falsch gemacht, dieses kenne wir von japan bei den walen und endet bei whal watching fahrten die angeboten werden unter dem wissenschftlichen mantel - sie alle haben nur kohle im kopf.

@ dkanglerpapa
Ralf, ich kann es dir nicht sagen - momentan wird es wärmer und wärmer - eine kleine chance besteht. 
Ich glaube nicht, dass wie jürgen postet, im frühjahr auch die seehund den angler ärgern und die angelschnur stramm machen, wie sie es im herbst gemacht haben und die einzelnen heringe förmlich abgepflückt haben, vom paternoster. Im frühjahr haben die seehunde es leichter, da reichlich heringe - wenn sie überhaupt kommen - vorhanden sind. Aber auch dieses, sind nur vermutungen - es kann ja sein, dass demnächst hvide sande sich zum besten platz für die beobachtung von seehunde von land aus entwickelt - dann kömmen nur noch großfamilien mit ihren kindern - belebt das geschäft jedoch nicht lange.


----------



## Oelki (11. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Harald,

bin froh ein Aprilkind zu sein. Weißt du ja wie das ist? Der April macht was er will, und wir auch.

@Otto,

siehste und deshalb stecke ich nu mal überall meine Nase rein, wie du es sagst, außerdem fühlte ich mich auch irgendwie verantwortlich für den Schlamassel, und wenn du meine ironischen Bemerkungen nicht verstehst, kann ichs nich ändern. Verstehe dich aber auch nur selten richtig, meist nur Bahnhof|kopfkrat. Wird wohl an mir liegen, bin abends totmüde.

@Jürgen,

glaube zu wissen was ich damit auslösen könnte, wenn ich von Geburtstagsreinfeiern spreche, mitte April, da man ja nur alle 10Jahre nullt, solls ja auch ne schöne Feier werden un nen bisschen größer un so und da das dieses Jahr mitten auf ein WE fällt, muß man Feste feiern wie sie fallen.
Sollte ich also was ausgelöst haben, dann ist das OK. 

HG Annette


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> @Harald,
> 
> bin froh ein Aprilkind zu sein. Weißt du ja wie das ist? Der April macht was er will, und wir auch.
> 
> ...


 


Annette,#h
du und Otto solltet mal einen gemeinsammen Workshop
veranstalten.:m
Ihr seid doch beide "einfach und gradlinig" denkende
Gemüter.Ich kann eure Verständnissprobleme nicht
nachvollziehen.#c
Klarer als ihr zwei kann man sich doch wohl kaum aus-
drücken.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Oelki (11. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Jürgen|wavey:,

fein dass du uns beide verstehst, werde dich demnächst als Dolmetscher konsultieren, wenn ich Ottos Gedankensprünge nicht durchschaut habe.

HG Annette


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> Jürgen|wavey:,
> 
> fein dass du uns beide verstehst, *werde dich demnächst als Dolmetscher konsultieren, wenn ich Ottos Gedankensprünge nicht durchschaut habe.*
> 
> HG Annette


 


Aber bitte mit 3 Tagen Vorlauf.Manchmal tue ich mich da
auch etwas schwer.|supergri
Aber man muß da auch etwas relativieren,würde Otto alle
seine Gedanken in unserem Tempo rüber bringen,so müsste
er locker 150 Jahre alt werden.So komprimiert er sein Gedankengut halt auf ein mögliches Endalter von um 
die 90.:m
Jetzt sind wir jungen Leute halt gefordert uns Ottos 
Denktempo anzupassen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Oelki (11. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Jürgen#h,

um die 90? Wie alt is er denn, sooo|kopfkrat?? die letzten 10 Jahre vorm Denkende mal abgezogen, dann wirds nämlich langsamer, wie lange müssen wirs dann damit aushalten??? Noch 20 Jahre, tauchen geht er nicht mehr, gibts da ne Altersgrenze? Vielleicht so bis 60? Autofahren kann er noch, das läßt glaub ich ab achtzig nach, aber nur bei sehr rüstigen Alten, sein Rauschebart macht ihn auch älter als er is, dachte ich, oder is er schon so alt? Rentner wird er wohl nie werden, soviel wie er unterwegs ist. |kopfkratAlso wie ist das nun, muß ich in echt seine zusammengeschriebenen Txte lesen bis ich selbst ins Berrlerre


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> Jürgen#h,
> 
> um die 90? Wie alt is er denn, sooo|kopfkrat?? die letzten 10 Jahre vorm Denkende mal abgezogen, dann wirds nämlich langsamer, wie lange müssen wirs dann damit aushalten??? Noch 20 Jahre, tauchen geht er nicht mehr, gibts da ne Altersgrenze? Vielleicht so bis 60? Autofahren kann er noch, das läßt glaub ich ab achtzig nach, aber nur bei sehr rüstigen Alten, sein Rauschebart macht ihn auch älter als er is, dachte ich, oder is er schon so alt? Rentner wird er wohl nie werden, soviel wie er unterwegs ist. |kopfkratAlso wie ist das nun, muß ich in echt seine zusammengeschriebenen *Txte lesen bis ich selbst ins Berrlerre*


 

Annette,#h

ich glaube jetzt haben auch wir zwei ein Kommunikations-
problem.Was wolltest du sagen?#c#c

Und was das Tauchen betrifft,so wird Otto das auch in 20Jahren noch versuchen.Nur ob er dann noch wieder nach
oben kommt?|kopfkrat
Und noch eine Anmerkung an die Frau,ab einer gewissen
Lebenserfahrung altern wir Männer nicht mehr,sondern
werden "Weise".

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (12. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Annette, ich stecke meine nase auch überall rein, es ist wahnsinnig was ich oft erlebe. Ich kann es nicht in worten fassen und oft versteht man mich nicht, das fängt bei meinen gedanken an und hört auf beim umsetzen. Mein beruf hat mich verändert. Es ist nicht schlimm, wenn du meine gedankensprünge nicht erfassen kannst. Das ist gut so so, da lebt man ruhiger und hat einen gesunden schlaf. 
Wie ich aus dem posting entnehme, möchtest du gerne mein alter wissen. Ich verrate es dir, 135 jahre - erstaunlich findest du nicht auch? Dieses hohe alter ist entstanden, da ich die hälfte meines lebens nicht verschlafen habe. Ich bin gemein, will aber nicht damit sagen, dass du dein leben verschläfst, du bist auch eine kämpferin die tag und nacht sich gedanken macht und wenn´s über meine zeilen sind |supergri

Ich lese alle postings mehrmals, bin wissbegierig, oft verstehe ich sie auch nicht. Jedoch deine verstehe ich, egal wie sie sind. ob ironisch oder fruchtbar - ich meine den inhalt deiner pralinen * - kommt immer freude auf. *postings
Am besten gefallen mir die texte. die kurz vor arbeitsbeginn gepostet werden - damit meine ich nicht deine - sondern die kurzen, denn in der kürze liegt bekanntlich die würze, z.b. schreibt viel, bin für jede antwort dankbar. 
Da halte ich mich dran und in den abendstunden werde ich für den text dann bestraft, man würgt mir einen rein - mit worten versteht sich.
Guten morgen. schreib(t) viel.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (12. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

:vik::vik::vik:

genau so ist das.


----------



## elwiss (12. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

hi,

nix für ungut, ich glaub aber das der trööt hier dann doch verödet, ohne fisch. -ne quatsch ich geb ja zu, ich trage nicht sehr viel produktives hierzu bei. pralinenthema is ziemlich abgegriffen, otto philosophiert (sorry for bad german) und dann gehts auch noch darum wer wen warum machmal nicht versteht. ich guck hier jeden tag rein und denke mir denn:
wen juckt's !!

Irgenwie muß trotzdem mal was mit HS - Angeln losgehen, sonst reden wir noch über das Wetter, weil wir sonst nichts mehr zu sagen haben.

Schmeißt mich raus, oder bleibt wie Ihr seit !

Bin' auch bloß einer dem langweilig ist....


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



elwiss schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> nix für ungut, ich glaub aber das der trööt hier dann doch verödet, ohne fisch. -ne quatsch ich geb ja zu, ich trage nicht sehr viel produktives hierzu bei. pralinenthema is ziemlich abgegriffen, otto philosophiert (sorry for bad german) und dann gehts auch noch darum wer wen warum machmal nicht versteht. ich guck hier jeden tag rein und denke mir denn:
> wen juckt's !!
> ...


 


Hallo elwiss,#h

wenn dir die Fische fehlen,dann schau doch einfach mal 
in den HS-Sachthread rein.Hast du den schon bemerkt?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Quappenjäger (12. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ annette ,


pralinen bitte erst ab 23.03 zu otto senden denn ich bin ab 27 .03 vor ort :q nicht das ich ottos praline vernaschen muss :v.
mal schauen was fischmäßig so geht .


----------



## elwiss (12. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

ja logo sachtrööt, 

hab schon gesehen und ist aber ja wirklich nich das gleiche wie in HS trööt, 
wollte ja auch nicht meckern, nur mal so meine stimmung mitteilen. - die ist denn eben nicht so gut, wenn keine chanche auf silde in hs nächste wo, und alles sowieso dichtgefriert, inkl. eigener teich, wo ich dann schiebkarren-weise fisch rausholen kann, wenn eis weg is. :c


----------



## Quappenjäger (12. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



elwiss schrieb:


> ja logo sachtrööt,
> 
> hab schon gesehen und ist aber ja wirklich nich das gleiche wie in HS trööt,
> wollte ja auch nicht meckern, nur mal so meine stimmung mitteilen. - die ist denn eben nicht so gut, wenn keine chanche auf silde in hs nächste wo, und alles sowieso dichtgefriert, inkl. eigener teich, wo ich dann schiebkarren-weise fisch rausholen kann, wenn eis weg is. :c


 
weißt doch egal welcher trööt es wir immer geholfen #6
am wetter und dem fisch kann man ja nix ändern und von daher is am anfang meist nur laberei bevor s ernst wird :q
und sonst schmeiß halt auch mal nen lockeren spruch zur belustigung rein bevor die silberlinge kommen #h


----------



## elwiss (12. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> weißt doch egal welcher trööt es wir immer geholfen #6
> am wetter und dem fisch kann man ja nix ändern und von daher is am anfang meist nur laberei bevor s ernst wird :q
> und sonst schmeiß halt auch mal nen lockeren spruch zur belustigung rein bevor die silberlinge kommen #h


 
die silberlinge kommen....

yes yes yes 

go hvidesande go !


----------



## Quappenjäger (12. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



elwiss schrieb:


> die silberlinge kommen....
> 
> yes yes yes
> 
> go hvidesande go !


 
in den nächsten 4 wochen auf jeden fall :l aber genauen tag kann man ja leider auch nicht voraussehen:c
aber es gibt ja auch noch viele andere dinge die man dort machen kann


----------



## elwiss (12. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> in den nächsten 4 wochen auf jeden fall :l aber genauen tag kann man ja leider auch nicht voraussehen:c
> aber es gibt ja auch noch viele andere dinge die man dort machen kann


 
ich hab doch von angeln keine ahnung,

hering kann jeder, put & take von dicke forelle geht mit eishockey fläche auch nicht so gut, hs is top - keine frage !
in swommehol ok ! bunker von adolf angucken ok, an'n strand was rumlaufen ok, golfplätze in der umgebug schrott....

wat sonst noch ??


----------



## Oelki (12. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hey Jürgen,

also was Berrlerre heißen soll, weiß ich auch nich, dummer Esel hats geschrieben....., hm. Manchmal schlafe ich aber auch beim Schreiben ein und dann kann schon mal Murks bei rauskommen. Da ich meist nach Dienstschluß und nicht vorher hier bin.

Hey elwiss,

kann dich total verstehen, auch ich möchte lieber übers Angeln schreiben. Könnte mir ja ne Geschichte vom Riesenhering, aus der Leine, meinem Heimatfluß, 5kg schwer ausdenken, aber das würde mir hier doch keiner glauben.
Ich muß noch bis September warten.
Habe gestern meine Aborute erhalten, hat einen "komischen" Rollenhalter, paßt nämlich nicht die Rolle von Penn rein. Die Rute ist von Berkley, weißt du ob da nur ne Berkleyrolle rein paßt?


Hallo Otto,

für 135Jahre alt, haste dich aber echt gut gehalten.#r


Hallo Quappi,

23.3. das ist ja schon morgen!!! Da muß ich mich ranhalten.


An Alle,

wer kennt sich mir Berkleyspinnruten aus?


Grüße

Annette


----------



## Quappenjäger (12. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Quappi,

23.3. das ist ja schon morgen!!! Da muß ich mich ranhalten.


hast du an ottos schnaps geschnuppert #d

morgen ist samstag der 13.03 :q#h


----------



## Quappenjäger (12. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



elwiss schrieb:


> ich hab doch von angeln keine ahnung,
> 
> hering kann jeder, put & take von dicke forelle geht mit eishockey fläche auch nicht so gut, hs is top - keine frage !
> in swommehol ok ! bunker von adolf angucken ok, an'n strand was rumlaufen ok, golfplätze in der umgebug schrott....
> ...


 

brandung , kutter und sonst legger essen und legoland :q
oder mal nen urlaub ohne fisch :q:v#q#h


----------



## elwiss (12. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ oelki

was ist denn ne aborute ? gibts die für 10 jahre bild am sontag + 29 € Zuzahlung ? Und dann passt die rolle nicht - oder war keine dabei ?
Das ist ja wie nen' gewinn, also reisegewinn nach australien mit eigener anreise ? ne' ohne sch.. weiß nicht was Du da machen kannst, damit das paßt...

@ quappenjäger

legoland macht erst 01.04. auf, hatten wir letztes jahr erst das problem,
will trotzdem keiner von den beiden herren söhnen begreifen !

brandung muß mir echt erst einer was zeigen.

kutter ? tach wech, mio bezahlt, familie sauer... fisch ?

mecker numal gerne

gruß

björn


----------



## LAC (12. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ elwiss
damit es hier auch etwas fachlich wird, :q würde ich dir das fischereimuseum in esbjerg bzw. in hvide sande empfehlen. Esbjerg ist einfach spitze und sie haben ein streichelbecken - ich gehe da immer mit den händen rein :q - und kitzele die fische u.a. auch haie. Super ist dieses Museum, wer nicht fahren will, kann in hvide sande das museum besuchen. Dort sieht man auch die fische der nordsee und man steht auge in auge ihnen gegenüber. Die fischarten sind auch dort auf tafeln erkennbar und man kann sofort sagen, was es für eine art ist. 
In einigen becken treten probleme auf, da mehrere arten dort schwimmen und man muss immer fisch und tafel gleichzeitig anschauen um ihn zu bestimmen :q
Oft wird was falsches gesagt, da der fisch inzwischen weggeschwommen ist und eine andere art hat seinen platz eingenommen.
Das sind natürlich keine angler sondern besucher, die weit weg von der küste wohnen. 
Spaß beiseite - ein besuch lohnt sich wirklich.
Auch für bootsfahrer ist es lehrreich, da ich immer mal lese hier im board, dass mit kleinboote man die nordsee befahren will um etwas zu angeln. Dort laufen filme, wie die nordsee sich bewegen kann und einige über rettungsaktionen bzw. vom orkan, wo ganz hs unter wasser steht. Es kann sich kaum einer vorstellen - wie kleinere schiffe durch die luft fliegen und absaufen.
Auch ein spaziergang im skjern delta ist zu empfehlen - denn jetzt wimmelt es dort von federvieh und man kann die skjern au überqueren und selbst kapität spielen, indem man sich zur anderen Seite zieht. Traumhafte ecken sind dort am pumpenhaus. 
Etwas südlicher von henne strand kann ich dir ein platz nennen, wo du jeden tag etwa 40 hirsche in freier natur aus dem fahrzeug beobachten kannst - ich gebe garantie.

Wobei du das angeln nicht vergessen sollst, denn es wird wärmer und wärmer - es sieht also ganz gut aus, dass die heringe doch noch kommen.
Gruß


----------



## elwiss (12. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ otto

den "40 hirsch-platz" würd' ich echt gerne sehen, muß ja aber nicht aus dem fahrzeug heraus sein oder ? Hat sonst ja sowas von safari.
lieber höre ich natürlich "es wird wärmer und wärmer".

übrigens danke für den tip von tv-lachs-kloake, hat jeder so seine meinung.. meine wäre: der verbraucher, gerade in europa will billig fisch  kaufen, möglichst s.g. edelfisch, in BRH, dicht bei uns, zählt dazu schon so einiges was vor jahren keiner gegessen hat. Und der lachs bei aldi geht zu weihnachten und sylvester sowieso immer.


----------



## Oelki (12. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hey elwiss,

war ein Blinkerabo und ohne Zusahlung, für ein Jahr und man konnte die Rollenhalterung nicht erkennen, werde mal testen ob ne andere Rolle paßt. Sonst muß ich doch tatsächlich ne neue Rolle kaufen, uh. :vik:

Quappi,

bei mir vergeht die Zeit so schnell, dass 10 Tage schon gleich vorbei sind. Muss schnell noch Einladungskarten schreiben, sonst ist mein Geburtstag vorbei, eh die ankommen.

SG Annette

PS Von euch wollte keiner kommen oder???#d


----------



## Costas (12. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> An Alle,
> 
> wer kennt sich mir Berkleyspinnruten aus?
> 
> ...



Hi

Vielleicht kann ich hier helfen. Was  willst Du wissen?

Gruss
Costas


----------



## rainzor (13. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich kann das Fischereimuseum in Esbjerg auch nur empfehlen. Das in HS hab' ich bis heute noch nicht geschafft. Auch die Gegend um den "40-Hirsche-Platz" (wenn wir den gleichen meinen) ist sehr schön. Otto, gibt es dort nicht sogar Fischotter?
Und ein FoPu liegt dort auch ganz versteckt. Meistens war man da der einzige Angler. Liegt allerdings schon ein paar Jahre zurück. Und hat erst geöffnet, wenn auch der Campingplatz geöffnet hat.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Oelki (13. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hey Costas,

die Berkleyrute hat einen besonderen Rollenhalter für die Stationärrolle. Habe sowas noch nicht gesehen, erweckt den Eindruck als paßt da nur eine kleine Rolle rein. Ist das so oder brauche ich eine Berkleyrolle? 

HG Annette


----------



## LAC (13. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ elwiss
pn geht raus, wo du rothirsche aus dem fenster des autos beobachten kannst - oft sieht man bis zu 100 edelhirsche. Morgen hast du sie - muss gogle earth erst öffenn. Wir haben hier den größten bestand an edelhirsche  - bis 10.000 individuen leben hier im staatlichem waldgebiet von oxbol.  Der beobachtungsplatz liegt zwischen henne strand und vejers strand - von henne aus in südlicher richtung nach vejers, nach der kirche, die rechts liegt kommt etwa 500 m auf der rechten seite eine wiese - am ende der wiese ist ein see, hier ist der beste beobachtungsplatz - da er etwas erhöht liegt -  für hirsche, d.h. wenn du sie aus dem wagen beobachten willst. Für fotos ist es am frühen morgen gut, da die sonne die tiere anstrahlt, in den abendstunden hast du gegenlicht wenn die sonne scheint - solltest du dir ansehen - ist kostenlos.:q 

@ annette
schade, dass ich es erst jetzt erfahre mit der geburtstagsfeier. Du schüttest den kopf, aber ich wäre gekommen :q  Leider zu kurzfristig, nun steht der termin in bad sachsa, liegt ja gleich um die ecke. 
Etwas früher die info, dann hätte ich dir die hand geschüttelt - jetzt kann ich nur aus der ferne winke winke #h#hmachen und dir 

|schild-g

in worten stemmen. 

Habe extra für dich trainiert  - damit du es immer lesen kannst. 
Gruß und feiert schön


----------



## Costas (13. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hey Costas,
> 
> die Berkleyrute hat einen besonderen Rollenhalter für die Stationärrolle. Habe sowas noch nicht gesehen, erweckt den Eindruck als paßt da nur eine kleine Rolle rein. Ist das so oder brauche ich eine Berkleyrolle?
> 
> HG Annette



Hi Annette

Gewisse Berkleyruten haben eine "moderne" Halterung. Es ist bestimmt nicht so, dass nur Berkley-Rollen da passen. Es sollte da fast jede Rolle passen. Schliesslich sind Berkley-Rollen in Europa - so viel ich weiss - kaum zu finden. 

Welches Ruten-Modell hast Du? 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Quappenjäger (13. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



elwiss schrieb:


> @ quappenjäger
> 
> legoland macht erst 01.04. auf, hatten wir letztes jahr erst das problem,
> will trotzdem keiner von den beiden herren söhnen begreifen !
> ...


 

dieses jahr schon am 27 .03! waren erst im okt. da deshalb fällt für unsere kiddis diesem mal aus |supergri


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ elwiss
> pn geht raus, wo du rothirsche aus dem fenster des autos beobachten kannst - oft sieht man bis zu 100 edelhirsche. Morgen hast du sie - muss gogle earth erst öffenn. Wir haben hier den größten bestand an edelhirsche  - bis 10.000 individuen leben hier im staatlichem waldgebiet von oxbol.  Der beobachtungsplatz liegt zwischen henne strand und vejers strand - von henne aus in südlicher richtung nach vejers, nach der kirche, die rechts liegt kommt etwa 500 m auf der rechten seite eine wiese - am ende der wiese ist ein see, hier ist der beste beobachtungsplatz - da er etwas erhöht liegt -  für hirsche, d.h. wenn du sie aus dem wagen beobachten willst. Für fotos ist es am frühen morgen gut, da die sonne die tiere anstrahlt, in den abendstunden hast du gegenlicht wenn die sonne scheint - solltest du dir ansehen - ist kostenlos.:q



hallo die stelle die otto kennt ist echt der hammer. so viele schöne tiere. und die kulisse ein fach traumhaft.  und es sind ja auch nicht wenige die da stehen. war echt super. irgendwo muss ich die bilder doch noch haben. ich suche mal

@jürgen : die circle hooks sind da. ich schicke dir nacher ne pn. 5 stück richtig ?

mfg


----------



## FangeNichts5 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Habe es jetzt mal fertig gebracht ein kleines Album mit ein paar Bildern von 2009 zu erstellen. Das Album ist auf meinem Profil zu finden.

@ anette
Es wäre gut zu wissen was für eine Rute es ist. Ich glaube nämlich allmählich, dass es eine Rute für Baitcaster (kleine Multirollen) ist.

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Costas (13. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Habe es jetzt mal fertig gebracht ein kleines Album mit ein paar Bildern von 2009 zu erstellen. Das Album ist auf meinem Profil zu finden.
> 
> MFG
> FangeNichts5



Schöne Fotos! Ich finde Du hast eine gute Haltung beim Rauswerfen in HS. Sag mal, braucht ihr jedesmal einen Trailer, um Dein Geschirr hochzufahren? :q


----------



## elwiss (13. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Habe es jetzt mal fertig gebracht ein kleines Album mit ein paar Bildern von 2009 zu erstellen. Das Album ist auf meinem Profil zu finden.
> 
> @ anette
> Es wäre gut zu wissen was für eine Rute es ist. Ich glaube nämlich allmählich, dass es eine Rute für Baitcaster (kleine Multirollen) ist.
> ...


 
Schöne Fotos !

Und Werder Fan bist auch noch, das macht Sinn !

Gute Idee das mit dem Album, werd mal in den Abgründen div. Festplatten suchen, ich glaub ich hab da auch noch ne' Menge Angelbilder aus DK.
Wenn ich das hinkriege stell ich die mal ein.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

was werder. werder fans sind auch meine freunde. auf gehts bremen , kämpfen und siegen.

mfg


----------



## elwiss (13. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

so, nu hab ich auch mal ein paar bilder als album hochgeladen,
sind fotos aus september 2008 (- war ne "herrentour" nach Fjerritslev) und aus März 2009, HS mit Familie und Freunden.
Ihr könnt ja mal raten welche welche sind....


----------



## FangeNichts5 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Schöne Fotos! Ich finde Du hast eine gute Haltung beim Rauswerfen in HS. Sag mal, braucht ihr jedesmal einen Trailer, um Dein Geschirr hochzufahren? :q


 
Nö, NOCH nicht. Werde dieses Jahr aber auch nicht so viel Gerödel mit schleppen, weis ja nun, auf welche Situatioen ich dieses Jahr stoße.#6 Aber der Anhänger wäre eig. nicht schlecht gewesen, denn knapp die Hälfte unseres Gepäcks war Angelzeugs. Es ging aber noch, denn wir waren nur mit 2 Personen unterwegs im Ford Fiesta.
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## FangeNichts5 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ elwiss
Sehr schöne Bilder!#6#6 Ihr wart aber auch gut ausgestattet oder (Bilder mit den Forellen und den drei Kästen Bier :q)?.
Kann es sein dass ich dich schonmal bei uns im Ort gesehen habe? Irgendwie kommst du mir bekannt vor?|kopfkrat Kommen nun mal aus dem selben Ort.
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## elwiss (13. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> @ elwiss
> Sehr schöne Bilder!#6#6 Ihr wart aber auch gut ausgestattet oder (Bilder mit den Forellen und den drei Kästen Bier :q)?.
> Kann es sein dass ich dich schonmal bei uns im Ort gesehen habe? Irgendwie kommst du mir bekannt vor?|kopfkrat Kommen nun mal aus dem selben Ort.
> MFG
> FangeNichts5


 
Möglich,

Hambergen ist ja nicht so groß


----------



## LAC (13. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Elwiss
habe mir auch mal die bilder angesehen - hast ja ganz schön aufgeräumt im put&take see. Bei bild hs7 sieht es so aus, dass im wasser ein seehund euch beobachtet - ist es einer?
Gruss


----------



## Oelki (14. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo FangeNichts5,

habe auch an eine Multirolle gedacht, aber eine 3,02m Rute mit einem Wurfgewicht von 30-70g? Weiß grad nicht das richtige Modell, aber fehlt da nicht dieser kleine "Haken" für die Multirolle?

Ich schau noch mal richtig nach.

HG Annette


----------



## Costas (14. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hallo FangeNichts5,
> 
> habe auch an eine Multirolle gedacht, aber eine 3,02m Rute mit einem Wurfgewicht von 30-70g? Weiß grad nicht das richtige Modell, aber fehlt da nicht dieser kleine "Haken" für die Multirolle?
> 
> ...



Hi Annette

Wenn der Haken fehlt, dann ist sie sicher für eine Stationärrolle. Wen Du unsdann das Modell sagst, kann ich Dir dann was dazu sagen.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## FangeNichts5 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hallo FangeNichts5,
> 
> habe auch an eine Multirolle gedacht, aber eine 3,02m Rute mit einem Wurfgewicht von 30-70g? Weiß grad nicht das richtige Modell, aber fehlt da nicht dieser kleine "Haken" für die Multirolle?
> 
> ...


 
Dann ist sie auf jeden Fall für eine Stationärrolle, auch von den Maßen her.
Aber wie Costas schon sagte, der Name des Modells ist wichtig.
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (14. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@elwiss : das ist das schöne werder bier . hmmm leckerrrrrr

mfg


----------



## troutscout (14. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

moin jungs! wenn ich so lese, wird mir wieder warm ums herz. aber für uns geht es erst im august wieder nach HS:c
gestattet mir bitte eine kleine sachfrage. ich suche ersatz für meine alten brandungsrutenrollen. die knüppel taugen noch, die rollen sind aber gar...da ich lediglich 2 mal im jahr ans meer komme (im april fehmarn), muss es kein highend sein aber halt vernünftige robuste qualität. wo kann ich ein paar infos finden und wo kann man man günstigtsten was schiessen? und sorry, wenn das vielleicht nicht der ganz richtige thread ist... danke für eine info + glück auf!


----------



## LAC (14. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *Boardietreffen Mai 2010 ?????*
> 
> 
> Leute,#h
> ...


 
@ Jürgen
ich glaube das thema ist nicht mehr aktuell. da sich keiner mehr gemeldet hat, wir treffen uns ja und wer lust hat kann kommen der zeitraum ist bekannt, ich finde dass ist genug. 
Nun sind die bordies gefragt.

@ troutscout
wie und wo man ein schnäppchen schlagen kann betreffend der rollen, kann ich dir nicht sagen, jedoch kann man von ebay über den fachhändler bis hin zur fundgrube im board hier welche finden. Costas ist vom fach der kennt sich mit ruten und rollen bestens aus und kann dir welche empfehlen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Jürgen
> ich glaube das thema ist nicht mehr aktuell. da sich keiner mehr gemeldet hat, *wir treffen uns ja und wer lust hat kann kommen der zeitraum ist bekannt, ich finde dass ist genug. *
> Nun sind die bordies gefragt.
> 
> ...


 



@ Otto,#h

sehe ich genau so.Hatte ja auch bereits gepostet,das meine
Zeit im Mai sehr begrenzt ist.Wird schon schwer genug mein
eigentliches Programm durch zu ziehen,welches aber absolute Priorität hat.Du bist darüber informiert und hast ja
auch zugestimmt.Sollte einer der Boardies etwas auf die Beine stellen wollen,so bin ich natürlich gerne bereit mit Rat
zur Seite zu stehen.Nur die "Tat" kann ich zum jetzigen Zeit-
punkt nicht zusagen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (14. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



troutscout schrieb:


> moin jungs! wenn ich so lese, wird mir wieder warm ums herz. aber für uns geht es erst im august wieder nach HS:c
> gestattet mir bitte eine kleine sachfrage. ich suche ersatz für meine alten brandungsrutenrollen. die knüppel taugen noch, die rollen sind aber gar...da ich lediglich 2 mal im jahr ans meer komme (im april fehmarn), muss es kein highend sein aber halt vernünftige robuste qualität. wo kann ich ein paar infos finden und wo kann man man günstigtsten was schiessen? und sorry, wenn das vielleicht nicht der ganz richtige thread ist... danke für eine info + glück auf!



Hi

Ich wuerde behaupten, dass fast jeder der namhaften Hersteller geeignete Rollen fuer diesen Zweck hat. Ich empfehle, eine Rolle aus der mittleren Preisklasse zu kaufen, d.h. zw. 100-150 EUR. Mit ein bisschen Pflege kannst Du sie ueber sehr viele Jahre geniessen und hast keine Probleme, wenn mal was groesseres beissen sollte. Wo Du sie am guenstigsten "schiessen" kannst, kann ich nicht sagen. Es gibt immer wieder gute Angebote ueberall. 

Diese 2 Modelle kann ich persoenlich empfehlen:

Penn Slammer 460 oder 560
Abu Garcia STX 70

Und noch was....Vorinformationen auf dem Board holen ist gut, kann aber eine persoenliche  Beratung und Vorfuehrung im Laden nicht ersetzen.

Gruss |wavey:
Costas


----------



## Costas (14. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Jürgen
> ich glaube das thema ist nicht mehr aktuell. da sich keiner mehr gemeldet hat, wir treffen uns ja und wer lust hat kann kommen der zeitraum ist bekannt, ich finde dass ist genug.
> Nun sind die bordies gefragt.



Ich bin auf jeden Fall mit dabei, falls es stattfinden sollte. Ich denke, es werden sich einige kurzfristig melden....und noch mehr abmelden :q


----------



## LAC (14. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Otto,#h
> 
> sehe ich genau so.Hatte ja auch bereits gepostet,das meine
> Zeit im Mai sehr begrenzt ist.Wird schon schwer genug mein
> ...


 
@ Jürgen
du kennst meine pläne, mir fehlt wirklich die zeit, denn wir müssen termine einhalten sonst fließen die eu gelder nicht. Kann also nicht noch groß angel animateur spielen und ständig schauen damit das treffen zustande kommt. Letztes jahr war es super, wir haben viel spaß gehabt, aber im vorfeld habe ich mich oft wie ein "rattenfänger" gefühlt und mich gefragt, was machst du hier eigentlich. Die zeit die ich geopfert habe, hat sich gelohnt, da das treffen super war.
Dieses jahr ist der termin bekannt und wer kommen will  - muss sich bewegen - dann komme ich auch. 
Wir ziehen unseren plan durch, wie wir es besprochen haben.

@ Costas - wer will sich denn abmelden ? Es müssen sich erst mal welche melden, oder willst du dich abmelden.|supergri  Das ist nicht gut, dann sind wir alleine am angeln. :q


----------



## Costas (14. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Jürgen
> du kennst meine pläne, mir fehlt wirklich die zeit, denn wir müssen termine einhalten sonst fließen die eu gelder nicht. Kann also nicht noch groß angel animateur spielen und ständig schauen damit das treffen zustande kommt. Letztes jahr war es super, wir haben viel spaß gehabt, aber im vorfeld habe ich mich oft wie ein "rattenfänger" gefühlt und mich gefragt, was machst du hier eigentlich. Die zeit die ich geopfert habe, hat sich gelohnt, da das treffen super war.
> Dieses jahr ist der termin bekannt und wer kommen will  - muss sich bewegen - dann komme ich auch.
> Wir ziehen unseren plan durch, wie wir es besprochen haben.
> ...



@otto

Komm, lass uns lieber etwas laenger angeln gehen und vergiss Deine Termine...die Eu-Gelder koennen wir zur Zeit in Griechenland gut gebrauchen :q

Ich sehe es auch so mit dem Bordie-Treff. Wir koennen dann noch kurzfristig sehen, ob jemand Lust und Zeit hat, mit dabei zu sein.


----------



## Oelki (14. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Costa und FangeNichts5,


Die Berkleyrute ist eine Jigolo, Medium Heavy Action, Casting Weight 25-70gr, 10' (3,02m)
Nr. 1125721 und SOJ1002MH 

so stehts auf der Rute.

Sagt euch das was?

Grüße, Annette


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> @Costa und FangeNichts5,
> 
> 
> Die Berkleyrute ist eine Jigolo, Medium Heavy Action, Casting Weight 25-70gr, 10' (3,02m)
> ...


 



Annette,#h

natürlich sagt uns *Gigolo* etwas. :q:q:q
Wir machen uns auch schon Gedanken!!

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (14. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> @Costa und FangeNichts5,
> 
> 
> Die Berkleyrute ist eine Jigolo, Medium Heavy Action, Casting Weight 25-70gr, 10' (3,02m)
> ...



Dann fällt mir nur etwas ein....."I'm just a gigolo, and everywhere I go, people know the part I'm playing....." :q:q:q...unsterblich!

Zum Thema. Diese Jigolo Rute habe ich live noch nie gesehen, da sie in DK nicht erhältlich ist. Ich habe schnell online nachgeschaut und kann folgendes sagen. Es ist eine Kombination zwischen der klassischen "Series One" und dessen modernen Weiterentwicklung "Series One Skeletor". Die Gigolo :q...oder Jigolo hat den klassischen Look der Series One mit Korkgriff und SIC-Ringe, aber den modernen, leichteren Rollenhalter aus der Skeletor-Version. Diese Halturung ist doch etwas speziell und Du fragst zurecht, ob da alles rauf passt. Die Antwort ist Nein! Die obere Halterung ist kleiner als bei der normalen Rollenhalterung uns passt nur für eine begrenzte Anzahl von Rollen. Deswegen unbedingt Rolle ausprobieren oder verbindlich danach fragen, vor dem Kauf.

Ich brauche oft beim Lachsaneln die Series One Skeletor - die Version für Multirollen - und ich bin mit dieser Halterung sehr zufrieden. Sie ist leicht, sehr haltbar bei grossen Belastungen  und beim festmachen sehr präzis. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## elwiss (14. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ otto

nö war kein seehund, obwohl wir genug im hafen haben schwimmen sehen,
war glaub' ich nen' gummistiefel oder ne' Damenhandtasche die mein Kumpel da gedrillt hat 

@ wolfsburgvirus

jaja, das bier sollte garnicht mit auf's foto, kann mir auch nicht erklären
wie das zustande kam...


----------



## FangeNichts5 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Dann fällt mir nur etwas ein....."I'm just a gigolo, and everywhere I go, people know the part I'm playing....." :q:q:q...unsterblich!
> 
> Zum Thema. Diese Jigolo Rute habe ich live noch nie gesehen, da sie in DK nicht erhältlich ist. Ich habe schnell online nachgeschaut und kann folgendes sagen. Es ist eine Kombination zwischen der klassischen "Series One" und dessen modernen Weiterentwicklung "Series One Skeletor". Die Gigolo :q...oder Jigolo hat den klassischen Look der Series One mit Korkgriff und SIC-Ringe, aber den modernen, leichteren Rollenhalter aus der Skeletor-Version. Diese Halturung ist doch etwas speziell und Du fragst zurecht, ob da alles rauf passt. Die Antwort ist Nein! Die obere Halterung ist kleiner als bei der normalen Rollenhalterung uns passt nur für eine begrenzte Anzahl von Rollen. Deswegen unbedingt Rolle ausprobieren oder verbindlich danach fragen, vor dem Kauf.
> 
> ...


 
Die Infos sind echt gut!#6#6
Habe auch gehört das die Skeletor Ruten Probleme mit der Red Arc aufgrund des Rollenhalters machen.
Also am besten ausprobieren.
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (14. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



elwiss schrieb:


> @ otto
> 
> nö war kein seehund, obwohl wir genug im hafen haben schwimmen sehen,
> war glaub' ich nen' gummistiefel oder ne' Damenhandtasche die mein Kumpel da gedrillt hat
> ...



haha ich verstehe das bei mir auch imme rnicht

mfg


----------



## LAC (14. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> @otto
> 
> Komm, lass uns lieber etwas laenger angeln gehen und vergiss Deine Termine...die Eu-Gelder koennen wir zur Zeit in Griechenland gut gebrauchen :q
> 
> Ich sehe es auch so mit dem Bordie-Treff. Wir koennen dann noch kurzfristig sehen, ob jemand Lust und Zeit hat, mit dabei zu sein.


 
@ costas, das glaube ich mit dem geld, jedoch soll es da in falsche hände laufen - wie man munkelt. 
Ich werde das angeln nicht vergessen - da tanke ich kraft.


@ elwiss
ja seehunde sind genug da, ich hoffe ja nicht, dass an der damentasche noch eine frau hing :q


----------



## Quappenjäger (15. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ otto


was méinst du ( auch wenn die temperaturen ein wenig steigen ) ist ab den 27 mit silberlingen zu rechen ?
ich selber sage eher nee aber mal schauen was du denkst!
mein gerödel hab ich eh dabei !
was meinst du ist warscheinlicher :

wir trinken ein oder besacke mich mit mind. 1000 heringen und 100 p&t forellen :q

na mal schauen .

nicht zu vergessen bin blutiger anfänger !!!!!



bis dann


----------



## Oelki (15. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Costas, mein Gigolo :l

vielen Dank für deine ANtwort. Ich habe im Ask.Angelkatalog nachgesehen und das mit der Skeletor Halterung auch rausgefunden, konnte aber nichts damit anfangen.

Also werde ich zu dem Angeladen meines Vertrauens gehen und mir eine Rolle einpassen lassen. Hast du vielleicht eine guten Ratschlag welches Modell für die Rute passt?

Grüße Annette


----------



## Costas (15. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hallo Costas, mein Gigolo :l
> 
> vielen Dank für deine ANtwort. Ich habe im Ask.Angelkatalog nachgesehen und das mit der Skeletor Halterung auch rausgefunden, konnte aber nichts damit anfangen.
> 
> ...



Hi Annette

Leider kenne ich dieses Modell nicht weil es in DK nicht erhältlich ist. Deswegen kann ich nichts dazu sagen.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Schleien_Lover (15. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich denke das Mitte - Ende April mit den Heringen zu rechnen ist.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (15. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Schleien_Lover schrieb:


> Ich denke das Mitte - Ende April mit den Heringen zu rechnen ist.



wieso denkst das ????????? kennst du welche von ihnen ???:q


----------



## Oelki (15. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Fabi,

er hat einen heißen Draht zu den Schleien, und die wiederum.....
er  weiß  es!!!! du wirst sehen, er hat recht. Der April ist ein toller monat, da kommen die silberlinge nach HS Urlaub machen, Angler begrüßen und ihre alten loswerden.

@Schleien_Lover

berichte bitte wenn du zurück bist

Grüße 
Annette


----------



## LAC (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ quappie
ich habe mein gehirn ausgeschaltet, nun kommst du mit solch schweren fragen. Wenn eine warme welle kommt, könnte es sein, dass sich die heringe darin wohlfühlen und in hvide sande landen |supergri Nun mache ich keine wellen - auch nicht das wetter, aber einige können das. 
Es sieht aber ganz gut aus, die sonne lacht und es wird wärmer - du könntest glück haben, aber wer hat schon glück.

@ Annette du hattest glück, mit der rute. Einen geschenkten gaul schaut man nicht ins maul - nehme den knüppel mit und lass dir ein röllchen dran machen. Kannst dich auch nur informieren  - jedoch solltest du die rute mitnehmen und mehrer rollen ausprobieren - danke sagen - und dann im netz auf schnäppchen jagd gehen. Ist zwar nicht die feine art, aber im zeitalter von geiz ist geil, ist es so üblich. Schön dich zu kennen, du machst es schon richtig. 


@ J. Breithardt
Jürgen, da ich die jagd von rollen im netz erwähnt habe, könntest du mir auch eine jagen. Wir waren doch in solingen im angelladen, ich meine den laden, der meine rute instandgesetzt hat und ich den kleine forellenkiller gekauft habe. |supergri Beim gespräch über die angelei, erwähnte er, dass er noch alte DAM Rollen hat. Ich will ein altes schätzchen haben und bringe sie mit. Morgen früh sende ich dir per mail das modell - dann kannst du ihn mal fragen, was er dafür haben will - ist die ratenzahlung unter 1 euro monatlich - kannst du sie kaufen. |supergri Fange ich damit nichts, reklamiere ich.
Kannst mir per pn auch die telefonnummer mitteilen, dann regele ich alles von dänemark.:q und du holst sie nur ab.
Der abguss vom urhering ist inzwischen fertig.


----------



## Oelki (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Otto|wavey:,

Danke für den Tip, aber son jungen Angelladen muß man auch unterstützen. Immerhin gibts in Göttingen 2 Ang.läden und beide müssen auch leben. 
Also wenn die Rolle einen bestimmten Preis nicht überschreitet, dann kaufe ich sie dort. Bin halt ein ehrlicher Mensch. Und schätze es auch, wenn man wo hin gehen kann, wenn mal was kaputt ist und repariert wird, den Weg zur Mülltonne möchte ich mir dann ersparen können.

Viel Spaß beim Heringe gießen, dachte du angelst sie?#d

HG Annette


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hallo Otto|wavey:,
> 
> Danke für den Tip, aber son jungen Angelladen muß man auch unterstützen. Immerhin gibts in Göttingen 2 Ang.läden und beide müssen auch leben.
> Also wenn die Rolle einen bestimmten Preis nicht überschreitet, dann kaufe ich sie dort. Bin halt ein ehrlicher Mensch. Und schätze es auch, wenn man wo hin gehen kann, wenn mal was kaputt ist und repariert wird, den Weg zur Mülltonne möchte ich mir dann ersparen können.
> ...


 

Annette,#h

Otto ist halt ein praktischer Mensch.Im gegensatz zum
normalen Angler wird er nie ohne Heringe in der Truhe sein.
Wenn keine im Hafen schwimmen,dann nimmt er die Dinge
in die Hand und macht sie halt selber.Du solltest mal den Heringsbaum 
auf seiner Terasse sehen.Eine wahre Augenweide,und die Giesskanne
steht wegen der Pflege stets daneben.
Im Sommer allerdings wird das giessen des Heringsbaumes oft auch von
den Hunden seiner Feriengäste übernommen.Je nach Windrichtung stinkt 
es dann erbärmlich,und Inge muß zusehen,das sie mit dem Liegestuhl
einen geschützten Platz findet.Aber Otto tut ja wirklich alles,damit sich
seine Gäste wohl fühlen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## dkanglerpapa (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen:
Du meinst, es gibt zwei stämme: der eine ist aus der flora vom Heringsbaum und der andere kommt nicht aus dem kalten Norden nach HS sondern aus Ottos Kühltruhe? egal- Hauptsache es wird jetzt wärmer! Aber ich habe schon immer vermutet, Otto ist bestimmt eigentlich Merlin! Der kann sich jünger zaubern als er ist und ne Glaskugel hat er auch. Und wenn er nun auch noch verantwortlich ist, wann die Heringe aus seiner Kühltruhe dürfen, wundert mich auch nicht mehr, wieso er die Seehunde unter Kontrolle hat! Ich empfehle den Walt Disney Film, wo Merlin mit der Hexe Mim um die wette zaubert!....nicht für ungut Otto! wie ist das Wetter bei euch?


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ quappie
> ich habe mein gehirn ausgeschaltet, nun kommst du mit solch schweren fragen. Wenn eine warme welle kommt, könnte es sein, dass sich die heringe darin wohlfühlen und in hvide sande landen |supergri Nun mache ich keine wellen - auch nicht das wetter, aber einige können das.
> Es sieht aber ganz gut aus, die sonne lacht und es wird wärmer - du könntest glück haben, aber wer hat schon glück.
> 
> ...


 


@ Otto,#h

dann laß mal die Finger fliegen,und gib mir die Rollenbezeichnung durch.Werde mich dann drum kümmern.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## CyKingTJ (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hm, wir fahren nächste Woche hoch. Die letzten Jahre hatten wir Glück mit Heringen Ende März, das wird wohl dieses Jahr nicht so sein.

Was ist denn eine gute Alternative da oben, kann man mit der Spinnrute auf Platte fischen? Brandungs-Equipment hab ich nicht. Wenn dann sollte es ne Bootstour sein oder Angelei im Hafenbereich.

Danke für Eure Tips !


----------



## Schleien_Lover (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Letztes Jahr fing die beisszeit Anfang April an. DIeses jahr war der Winter länger und dadurch ist das Wasser auch kälter, daher verzögert sich das.


----------



## Quappenjäger (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

otto die warmen wellen reichen nicht :q

stell dich mit tauchsiedern an die schleuse oder schicke die seehunde los damit sie die silberlinge dort hin treiben :m


----------



## elwiss (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Schleien_Lover schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr fing die beisszeit Anfang April an. DIeses jahr war der Winter länger und dadurch ist das Wasser auch kälter, daher verzögert sich das.


 
Der Winter ist jedes Jahr am 21. März zu Ende, das is nunmal so,
auch dieses Jahr .

Ne quatsch, was nützt es jetzt noch. Ich bin wie gesagt ab Samstag vor ort und werde dann sofort und ohne vorher die Klamotten auszupacken, oder was anderes völlig Unsinniges zu machen, die Rute übers Geländer schmeissen und gucken ob was geht !

Das mach ich dann jeden Tag und abends gibt dann einen post- und einen Prost !

Kann aber auch sein das ich die Rute vorher komplett übers Geländer schmeisse weil eben nichts geht. Ich meld' mich !

MfG #h

Björn


----------



## Oelki (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Märzpetrijünger,

bevor ihr eure Angelruten übers Geländer entsorgt, geht besser zu Otto und pflückt euch die Heringe von seinem Baum. Er hat bestimmt auch ein Trösterli für euch und führt euch am Fjord zu den Hechten. Wenn er nicht grad einen See buddelt, aber über Hilfe wird er sich dabei sicher auch freuen. |laola:|laola:|laola:

Herzliche Grüße Annette


----------



## wulliw (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

hallo an alle.

 ich bin die jahre auch immer in der nähe von HS gewesen. dieses mal wollen wir nach römö. wie sieht es denn dort mit dem angeln aus. kann mir da jemand einen tipp geben??

vielen dank im vorraus.

wulli


----------



## LAC (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Oelki
Annette, dieses meinet ich mit dem letzten satz, da ich dich kenne, wirst du es schon richtig machen. Sie sollen ja auch leben. Beim letzten besuch eines angelladens war jürgen bei mir und ich bekam noch einen kaffee kostenlos - er hat mir meine rute repariert - konnte keiner in dänemark, auch das oberteil konnte man mir nicht mehr besorgen, obwohl sie nur ein jahr als war - war eine teure markenrute. Nebenbei erwähnt - ich gieße mir gerne einen.:q
Annette, wir haben ein haus der offenen tür, jeder kann kommen, problem ist, ich kann sie nicht einfach so empfangen, man muss sich einen termin geben lassen. Nur ernsthaft kranke empfange ich.

@ Jürgen
ist nicht ganz richtig, einmal habe ich mich gewundert, da waren keine fische mehr im gefrierschrank - nach zwei tagen bekam ich ein anruf aus münchen - wo man mir mitteilte dass sie jetzt bei ihm im gefrierfach liegen. War nur ein versehen, er hatte zum frauchen bei der abfahrt, hol mal meine fische aus dem schrank - das hat sie gemacht. Ich fragte ihn, ob er die 35 kg denn im wagen bekommen hätte - ja sagte er. Nicht schlecht antwortete ich , schneller kannst du sie nicht fangen.:q
Jürgen, ich bin ja ein tierfreund und die hunde dürfen alle blumen anpinkeln, das fällt ja bei der größe nicht auf, ist ja nicht so schlimm, wir können ja immer neue kaufen, schlimmer wäre es, wenn er es im zimmer macht, dann müssen die gäste kaufen - wenigstens pafüm, damit es nicht auffällt.
Jürgen, hatte noch keine zeit jedoch um 7.00 heute hast du  die daten von der rolle. 

@dkanglerpapa
wir haben wirklich hier zwei heringsstämme, die heringe im frühjahr kommen aus einem anderen gebiet als die im herbst in hvide sande sind.
Ich habe einen hering, da waren alle diese heringe noch nicht da, es ist ein Urhering (Leptolepis knorri) 150 mill jahre alt. Er stinkt nicht und ist hart wie stein. Das gefällt jürgen, deshalb mache ich ein abguss.

@CyKingTJ
hat noch keiner geantwortet, bist wohl im falschen thread.  Ich versuchs mal, obwohl es hier mehr lustig ist.  Mit den heringen liegst du schon ganz gut - man kann es jedoch nie genau sagen. Mit einer spinnrute kannst du auch platte fangen, auch wenn einige jetzt denken, das macht man nicht. Wenn du kein brandungs equipment besitz, dann mach es mit der spinnrute - ich sage dir, es geht. Du kannst es damit veruchen im gesamten hafen- und schleusenbereich  aber auch im fjord sowie von der langen mole aus in südl. richtung.  Direkt in der brandung vom strand, nur bei glatter see. Auch im südlichen bereich von der hafeneinfahrt geht es. Bedenke, die strömung geht von nord nach süd.
Bei einer angelfahrt solltest du dir einen knüppel leihen, die sie anbieten auf den schiffen.
Wünsche dir viel erfolg.

@ elwiss
Björn, das stimmt mit dem winter - wobei die ostereier jedes jahr an unterschiedlichen tagen gesucht werden - die meisten finden sie, wobei die heringe nicht immer gefunden werden, sie kommen auch zu unterschiedlichen zeiten, da der winter so kalt war, auch wenn bei frühlingsanfang die sonne scheint. Wir hatten seit zwei jahrzeht, den kältesten winter. Ich merke die kälte gar nicht mehr, galube es ist warm, da die sonne etwas scheint, jedoch haben wir + 1 Grad. Nicht verzweifeln - werf deine angel nicht weg.
Freu mich schon auf die tagesberichte.

@ Wulli
vor jahren habe ich mehrmals diese insel aufgesucht und mir die gestrandeten wale angesehen, geangelt habe ich nicht dort.  Sie liegt im wattenmeer und das wasser geht bei ebbe weit zurück, mit dem wagen ist es dann eine längere fahrt bis zur wasserkante - d.h. auch zurück, das vegessen einige und dann kann es schon mal passieren, dass das wasser schneller kommt als man gehen oder fahren kann - kein scherz sondern die wahrheit. 
Eine sekte hat bei ebbe vor nicht langer zeit, an der wasserkante ein ritual abgehalten - im glaubensrausch haben sie nicht an die flut gedacht, sondern nur dass die welt untergehen würde. Dann kam das wasser, die welt ist nicht untergegengen, aber sie sind  fast ersoffen, da es nachts war, als sie mit ihrem herrn am sprechen waren. Alle autos sind abgesoffen ein wahnsinniger rettungsaufwand wurde betrieben, boote, rettungskreuzer, hubschrauber - rettunsschwimmer, alles wurde eingesetzt, damit sie gerettet wurden - es waren 20 oder 30 menschen, ich glaube, daß auch einige tote bei diesem ritual zu verzeichnen sind. War schon schlimm - also schön aufpassen - das waasser kommt auch von unten. d.h es steigt und es kommt schneller als du laufen kannst.
Natürlich kannst du dort fische wie heringe, platte makrelen usw. fangen - aber wo die guten stellen sind, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Frag mal im sachthread nach.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

mann sieht das otto romanautor ist :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Jürgen, hatte noch keine zeit jedoch *um 7.00 heute* hast du die daten von der rolle. 







@ Otto,#h

meinst du* MEZ ?|kopfkrat*

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## _FrenchTouch_ (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

HALLO !

Ich habe mal eine Frage,
an welcher Stelle am/im Fjord lohnt es sich mit dem Boot 
zu angeln?
Gibt es eine gute Stelle wo man das Boot reinsetzen kann?

MfG Sandra

Hab den Tipp bekommen das ich mich an Otto wenden soll,
ist er zufällig hier??


----------



## LAC (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Wolfsburg Virus
Fabi, ich war noch nie romanautor, da ich nicht die fähingkeiten besitze, jedoch hatte ich in jungen jahren ein poesiealbum und war chefredakteur einer schülerzeitung, deshalb fällt es mir so leicht hier zu antworten.

@ Jürgen
ich war schon um 7.00 uhr außer haus, jedoch um 19.04 habe ich dir es gesendet - viel glück beim besorgen, dann habe ich auch glück.

@ FrenchTouch
Hallo sandra, ich hatte schon vor einigen tagen dir eine antwort gegeben, als ich dich das erste mal sah bzw. etwas gelesen habe. Meine antwotrt lautete, dass du diesen thread durch deinen postings etwas "musikalisch" aufwärmen sollst. Freue mich, dass du mich jetzt suchst - hier bin ich :m 
Deine frage lautet : an welcher Stelle am/im Fjord lohnt es sich mit dem Boot zu angeln?
Gibt es eine gute Stelle wo man das Boot reinsetzen kann?
MfG Sandra

Um dir eine genaue antwort zu geben, benötige ich von dir die bootsgröße bzw. aus welchem material es ist, hat es einen motor sowie die ps angaben oder ist es ein padel- oder ruderbot. Das gewicht spielt auch eine rolle. Denn mit einigen booten kann man fast überall einen platz finden um es ins wasser zu lassen und mit den größeren nur an bestimmten stellen.
So ist es auch mit dem angeln, denn mit einem großen boot kannst du überall angeln - d.h. wenn´s noch tief genug ist und mit einem kleinen kannst du die flachen zonen aufsuchen, wo ein großes boot vom tiefgang versagt, jedoch nicht eine fahrt von hs nach nymindegab machen. Der fjord ist etwa 40 km lang und 10 km breit, bei wind sind sehr harte kurze wellen, bedingt durch die tiefe des fjordes - etwa 50% der fläche hat nur eine tiefe von unter 1 m.
Kurz die angaben und bei mir geht die post ab.
Nun habe ich auch eine frage, liebst du die musik ? denn im namen frech toucht, steckt ja eine geballte ladung musik.
Nun laufe ich mich schon mal warm, damit ich dir auch gute antworten geben kann.
Gruss Otto


----------



## dkanglerpapa (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@otto : die Frage ist, ob jürgen n bleiabdruck bekommt, um n Blinker draus zu machen oder als Briefbeschwerer!  .... ;-)
Was will er sonst mit som alten Fisch... der stikt ja nicht mal mehr!
gruß


----------



## LAC (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ dkanglepapa

da gebe ich dir recht, meiner stinkt nicht mehr, er ist 150 mill. jahre alt und jürgen bekommt von diesem schätzchen einen gibsabruck - es ist eine steinplatte wo der fisch (urhering) zu sehen sehen. Setze mal etwas später ein bild ein. - muss es suchen.





 das ist der hering der nicht stinkt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



dkanglerpapa schrieb:


> @*otto : die Frage ist, ob jürgen n bleiabdruck bekommt, um n Blinker draus zu machen oder als Briefbeschwerer! .... ;-)*
> *Was will er sonst mit som alten Fisch... der stikt ja nicht mal mehr!*
> *gruß*





Nee,angelopa,:q
das Thema ist bereits ausdiskutiert.|krach:
Der Jürgen bekommt nen 150 millionen Jahre alten Fisch,der
weniger stinkt als die meisten Anglerfüße.:g

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ jürgen
er ist jetzt drin, schau ihn dir mal an, er stinkt auch nicht.

@ alle hundebesitzer
habe gerade erfahren, dass 15 hunderassen in dänemark jetzt verboten wurden, wie sich dieses auswirkt auf die einreise kann ich nicht sagen - jedenfalls ist es ab heute der fall, da in der letzten zeit immer mehr menschen von hunde angegriffen wurden, sogarmit todesfolgen,  obwohl er so lieb ist.


----------



## Costas (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ alle hundebesitzer
> habe gerade erfahren, dass 15 hunderassen in dänemark jetzt verboten wurden, wie sich dieses auswirkt auf die einreise kann ich nicht sagen - jedenfalls ist es ab heute der fall, da in der letzten zeit immer mehr menschen von hunde angegriffen wurden, sogarmit todesfolgen,  obwohl er so lieb ist.



Ist der Entscheid schon gefallen? Ich weiss nur, dass sie heute diskutiert und abgestimmt haben, ob sie folgende 13 Rassen verbieten sollen: 

· pitbull terrier 
· tosa inu 
·  amerikansk bulldog 
· boerboel 
· fila brasileiro 
· dogo  argentino 
· amerikansk staffordshire terrier 
· kangal 
·  sarplaninac 
· tornjak 
· centralasiatisk ovtcharka 
·  kaukasisk ovtcharka 
· sydrussisk ovtcharka 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## dkanglerpapa (18. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ jürgenbretthart:
Warum hast Du soviel Erfahrung mit Anglerfüßen? bist Du Fußpfleger?
jetzt versteh ich, warum du auf alte Fische stehst!;-)#h:vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ anglerpapa,#h

Touchè 


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## dkanglerpapa (18. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ach, wir haben doch nur scharfe Haken und keine scharfen Degen! Nicht s mit touché, aber soll ich jetzt, wo ich meist doch alleine angeln muß, den Benutzernamen ändern? Alles im Sinne eines kurzweiligen Zeitvertreibs, bis es endlich wieder tight lines gibt! 
Ich geh gleich in die Muckibude, damit ich fit bin für den ultimativen Drill!....... Ich will angeln und nicht fechten!


----------



## dkanglerpapa (18. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Wo liegt eigentlich Uerige?


----------



## dkanglerpapa (18. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

sach nix ich hab gegooglet! jetzt hab ich schon wieder dazu gelernt!

Man wird älter als ne Kuh und lernt immer noch dazu!


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



dkanglerpapa schrieb:


> Wo liegt eigentlich Uerige?


 

Wohl mit das bekannteste Brauhaus in der Düsseldorfer
Altstadt.Bin heute Nachmittag dort und trinke eins auf
dich.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## dkanglerpapa (18. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Sag die Zeit, dann stoß ich mit an! hab seit kurzem n mini zapfe für mein geliebte Hefeweizen im Haus, kann also jederzeit mithalten. Nur wenn Gäste mittrinken schaff ich die 6 Liter alle und n neues Fass anzufangen.
Gruß
Ralf
PS.: am 25.3. noch ne Geb.tagsfeier und um 16:00 nach nem Kaffee gehts auf die Piste Richtung Norden. Das Wetter wird ja auch immer besser!


----------



## elwiss (18. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



dkanglerpapa schrieb:


> Sag die Zeit, dann stoß ich mit an! hab seit kurzem n mini zapfe für mein geliebte Hefeweizen im Haus, kann also jederzeit mithalten. Nur wenn Gäste mittrinken schaff ich die 6 Liter alle und n neues Fass anzufangen.
> Gruß
> Ralf
> PS.: am 25.3. noch ne Geb.tagsfeier und um 16:00 nach nem Kaffee gehts auf die Piste Richtung Norden. Das Wetter wird ja auch immer besser!


 
Schon mal gesehen ? - steht auf dem Fass : "nach Anbruch bis zu 5 Tage haltbar".

- Komisch bei mir hält das immer nur einen Abend... |supergri |supergri


----------



## dkanglerpapa (18. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Bei diesen Fässern gibt es eine Garantie für 28 Tage nach Anbruch des Fasses. Hab ich auch noch nie geschafft. Hat extra Kühlung und immer ne frische neue Leitung bei jedem Fass dabei!
Klasse Erfindung! Gefährlich nur, wenns neben dem Sofa und der Fernbedienung liegt!


----------



## elwiss (18. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



dkanglerpapa schrieb:


> Bei diesen Fässern gibt es eine Garantie für 28 Tage nach Anbruch des Fasses. Hab ich auch noch nie geschafft. Hat extra Kühlung und immer ne frische neue Leitung bei jedem Fass dabei!
> Klasse Erfindung! Gefährlich nur, wenns neben dem Sofa und der Fernbedienung liegt!


 
ja, ich denke da sollte man wirklich mal was unternehmen,
kann man schon fast annehmen, daß das ein fall für eine verbrauerschutzmäßige überprüfung sein könnte... 

WIR LASSEN UNS DOCH NICHT VER RSCHEN !!

 |supergri  |supergri


----------



## fischflotz (18. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hier bei Hamburg haben zu Zeit 12 Grad. Leider scheint es in HS zur Zeit nicht ganz so warm zu sein, aber die nächsten 2 Wochen soll es nicht  mehr unter 0 Grad gehen. Also die Heringe dürfen kommen.:q
Falls es doch nicht wärmer wird könnte Otto ja vielleicht den Winterstamm der Heringe überreden noch mal in HS vorbeizuschauen. Der soll ja sowieso besser schmecken.:vik:

Gruß
Harald


----------



## elwiss (18. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo,
muß nochmal folgendes loswerden und Mitleid empfangen:

SVW raus aus UEFA cup - schon schlimm genug...

Heute mittag zum Teich gewesen, min. 10 tote Karpfen beerdigt...
Auch die Wasserschweine, und das Eis ist nichtmal zur Hälfte weg...

Ich weiß falscher thread - mir doch egal !

Ohne weitere Worte...


----------



## Costas (18. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



elwiss schrieb:


> Hallo,
> muß nochmal folgendes loswerden und Mitleid empfangen:
> 
> SVW raus aus UEFA cup - schon schlimm genug...
> ...



wenigstens habe sie gut gekämpft.


----------



## elwiss (18. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> wenigstens habe sie gut gekämpft.


 
Stimmt, schade ist trotzdem !:c


----------



## LAC (18. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Costas
betreffend des hundeverbotes in dänemark, kann ich dir keine genauen angaben machen z.b. ob es schon amtlich ist, jedoch wurde es beschlossen - so sagte mir inge. Ich selbst habe die sendung im fernsehen nicht gesehen. Schön, dass du die ganzen rassen aufgelistet hast - nun werden diese rassen demnächst nicht mehr hier zu sehen sein. Ich kenne die rassen gar nicht, wo kommen die denn alle her - aus deutschland :q Der strand ist ja in der saison voll mit hunden, jeder zweite hat drei hunde - wenn dass verbot amtlich ist, wird man wieder sand am strand sehen.:q 

@ dK anglerpapa
Ist denn google schon soweit, dass du das brauhaus uriege in düsseldorf sehen kannst, vielleicht auch noch unseren stammplatz. Jürgen und ich verzehren dort immer mehrere mettebrötchen. Es war früher mein angelrevier und ist inzwischen ein weltbekannter platz geworden. Reichlich fische habe ich dort gelandet - meistens zwischen 20.00 uhr und 4.00 Uhr.:q Meine hot spot war jedoch der legendäre weiße bär, existiert heute noch und ist eine kult kneipe, wo früher ganz heißer jazz gemacht wurde am klavier mein freund george maycock. Waren zeiten - die ich nicht vermissen möchte.
@ Fischfotz
da hast du recht, die heringe im winter sind kapitale jungs und schmecken auch super. Problem ist, dass die seehunde es auch wissen - sie müssen sie gar nicht jagen, dass macht der angler, sie pflücken sie dann anschließend dem angler vom haken. Herrliches schauspiel, wenn das köpfchen vom seehund zwei meter vor der mauer aus dem wasser schaut und sich mit winke, winke. #h beim angler bedankt.

@ Jürgen
komme gerade ins haus und habe bemerkt, dass du mir eine pn gesendet hast - mein briefkasten war voll - jetzt habe ich welche rausgeworfen - sende mir die pn nochmal. 
Bist du fündig geworden und hast sie inzwischen geschossen?

@ alle
Am sonntag werde ich mal nach hs fahren und mir die heringe anschauen, werde sicherlich welche sehen und wenns im aquarium ist. Das wetter ist im moment super - kann nur besser werden. - es besteht also eine chance, dass die heringe über ostern da sind.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (19. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Jau auf dein Sonntagsbericht bin ich gespannt !!!!

Gruss Pit#h


----------



## Michael_05er (19. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Ist denn google schon soweit, dass du das brauhaus uriege in düsseldorf sehen kannst, vielleicht auch noch unseren stammplatz.


Hallo Otto, google ist da wirklich schon sehr weit. Schau mal hier: http://maps.google.de/maps?q=56.003...d=LbT0kn-85xq_8ucM4cOljQ&cbp=12,21.17,,0,2.52
Das schaue ich mir immer wieder an, damit die drei Monate bis zu meinem Urlaub nicht so traurig sind...
Ich bin auch gespannt, was Du aus HS zu berichten hast. Langsam könte es ja mal losgehen mit den Fischen!
Grüße,
michael


----------



## dkanglerpapa (19. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Noch zwei drei Upgrades und google läßt dich von der Lüneburger Heide schon in HS angeln oder den Heringsbaum direkt aus Lüneburg gießen. Im Ernst: Deutschland wehrt sich aus datenschutzgründen gegen das Abfilmen der Strassen. Aber in DK kann man sogar schon auf Als und eigentlich überall bis zu den Parkplätzen am Strand online fahren!
Ich glaub ich konnte sogar Jürgen schon da sitzen sehen und mitzählen, dass er nur 3,5 Bier geschafft hatte, als er auf Ottos altem Stammplatz ne richtig große Meerforelle an Land ziehen konnte. Sie war 1,75 m groß hatte schwarze lange Haare eine tolle kurven Lage und hieß Klaus-Dieter. Was Ihr da in Düsseldorf alles an Land zieht.....ts ts ts ....;-) Toller Hotspot! Nichts für Ungut!
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



dkanglerpapa schrieb:


> Noch zwei drei Upgrades und google läßt dich von der Lüneburger Heide schon in HS angeln oder den Heringsbaum direkt aus Lüneburg gießen. Im Ernst: Deutschland wehrt sich aus datenschutzgründen gegen das Abfilmen der Strassen. Aber in DK kann man sogar schon auf Als und eigentlich überall bis zu den Parkplätzen am Strand online fahren!
> Ich glaub ich konnte sogar Jürgen schon da sitzen sehen und mitzählen, dass er nur 3,5 Bier geschafft hatte, als er auf Ottos altem Stammplatz ne richtig große Meerforelle an Land ziehen konnte. Sie war 1,75 m groß hatte schwarze lange Haare eine tolle kurven Lage und hieß Klaus-Dieter. Was Ihr da in Düsseldorf alles an Land zieht.....ts ts ts ....;-)* Toller Hotspot! Nichts für Ungut!*
> Gruß
> Ralf


 


Hallo Ralf,#h

hast schon schon Recht.War schon immer ein Hotspot,und hat sich bis gestern auch nicht verändert.
Die Mettbrötchen waren gut wie immer,und auch das 1 Bier
hat dazu geschmeckt.War ja mit dem Auto dort,da ging leider
nicht mehr.Aber war super dort,Sonne pur und 20° Wärme.
Aber was das tollste war,die Röckchen waren wieder ganz schön kurz,und viele zeigten bereits gestern schon wieder
ihre Möpse (die meisten gingen brav an der Hundeleine).:q
Habe mich nur gewundert als meine Frau meinte,"du bist
wieder so abwesend".Keine Ahnung was sie damit sagen
wollte. #c

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



elwiss schrieb:


> Hallo,
> muß nochmal folgendes loswerden und Mitleid empfangen:
> 
> SVW raus aus UEFA cup - schon schlimm genug...
> ...


 
Wie könnten ja mal bei dir am Teich ein "Hamberger-Boardie-Treff" machen
Das mit den Karpfen ist schade, aber so ist das eben mit der Natur.
Und Werder hat mich tierisch aufgeregt, mehr von den Gefühlen als vom ärgern, denn mein Blutdruck ist bestimmt ordentlich gestiegen, aber nicht so heftig, als ich gegen Hoffenheim im Stadion war (5:4).
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (19. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



elwiss schrieb:


> Hallo,
> muß nochmal folgendes loswerden und Mitleid empfangen:
> 
> SVW raus aus UEFA cup - schon schlimm genug...
> ...



@elwiss : hallo 10 tote  karpfen da können wir ja nur leicht lächeln. bei uns haben wir 30 tote karpfen rausgeholt. und sehr viele kleine karpfen.

mein bekannter ist züchter er hat 600 kilo verlust an karpfen.

schade werder, jetzt gehts aber auf in der liga.

ich war angeln zum schluss sagenhafte 60 lachsforellen

*hihi hab geschummelt. diese forellen sind aus dem zuchtteich, ich ahbe den besitze geholfen die forellen mit der senke rauszuholen. aber immerhin haben 2 stück auf auf powerbait gebissen*

bilder im anhang

@jürgen : sind deine hooks angekommen ?

@otto : deine bringe ich ja mit. aber auch angekommen.

mfg


----------



## Costas (19. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> @elwiss : hallo 10 tote  karpfen da können wir ja nur leicht lächeln. bei uns haben wir 30 tote karpfen rausgeholt. und sehr viele kleine karpfen.
> 
> mein bekannter ist züchter er hat 600 kilo verlust an karpfen.
> 
> ...



Fabi, kansnt Du das bitte etwas erläutern. Hast Du sie allein gefangen? Ware sie noch lebendig vor dem Fang? Was macht man mit so viele Fische?

Und was anderes. Jetzt wo Du schon unter den fortgeschrittenen Anglern zählst - und das meine ich ernst, wenn man Deine Beiträge liesst  - sag bitte nicht mehr "Lachsforelle". Das sind "Regenbogenforellen" oder einfach "Forellen" aus der Zucht. Der Begriff "Lachsforelle" wurde aus Marketingleuten kreiert, um das Zuchtforellen-Angeln in den Teichen attraktiver zu machen. Der "Lachs"-Zusatz kommt davon, weil man ihnen rötliches Futter verabreicht, damit sie die gleiche Fleischfarbe kriegen wie der Lachs.

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> @elwiss : hallo 10 tote karpfen da können wir ja nur leicht lächeln. bei uns haben wir 30 tote karpfen rausgeholt. und sehr viele kleine karpfen.
> 
> mein bekannter ist züchter er hat 600 kilo verlust an karpfen.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Fabi,#h
scheinen noch bei der Post zu liegen.#c

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (19. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Fabi, kansnt Du das bitte etwas erläutern. Hast Du sie allein gefangen? Ware sie noch lebendig vor dem Fang? Was macht man mit so viele Fische?
> 
> Und was anderes. Jetzt wo Du schon unter den fortgeschrittenen Anglern zählst - und das meine ich ernst, wenn man Deine Beiträge liesst  - sag bitte nicht mehr "Lachsforelle". Das sind "Regenbogenforellen" oder einfach "Forellen" aus der Zucht. Der Begriff "Lachsforelle" wurde aus Marketingleuten kreiert, um das Zuchtforellen-Angeln in den Teichen attraktiver zu machen. Der "Lachs"-Zusatz kommt davon, weil man ihnen rötliches Futter verabreicht, damit sie die gleiche Fleischfarbe kriegen wie der Lachs.
> 
> ...



@Costa: bei uns zum verkaufen beim räuchern heissen die lachsforellen. ichw eiss das es normale forellen mit anderen futter sind.

die forellen haben ich und meine schwester gefangen. die meisten haben auf knobi powerbait gebissen auf grund. an der posen montage hatten wir nicht so viele bisse.

das ist ein privatteich zum angeln. die fische werden alle geräuchert und an gute freunde ver......-:vik:

@jürgen : die post ist halt nicht mehr die schnellste. dann kommen sie heute.|uhoh:

mfg fabi#h


----------



## _FrenchTouch_ (19. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Wolfsburg Virus
> Fabi, ich war noch nie romanautor, da ich nicht die fähingkeiten besitze, jedoch hatte ich in jungen jahren ein poesiealbum und war chefredakteur einer schülerzeitung, deshalb fällt es mir so leicht hier zu antworten.
> 
> @ Jürgen
> ...




Hallöchen 

ich musste gerade erstmal ein wenig über dich schmunzeln
wegen der Musik Sache 

also erstma muss ich sagen das wir ein schlauchboot haben von 3,30 länge und ein 5ps motor.
schon mal danke für deine angaben und deine hilfe !

also ja ich liebe Musik, weiß nur nicht ob wir dieselbe Musik meinen!?


----------



## LAC (19. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Pit der Barschkönig / @ Michael_008

Pit und Michael, wenn ich das wort zum sonntag poste, werden sicherlich die leser in sich einkehren und weinen und die angler verrückt werden, wenn sie in den nächsten tagen ein ferienhaus gebucht haben. Wobei das wetter seit zwei tagen super ist - die sonne scheint.

Pit, so ungefähr wie du es schilderst könnte es ablaufen in düsseldorf, wenn man die kontrolle verliert. Nun habe ich mich immer im griff und bin auch nicht blind, besitze sogar ein geschultes auge, sie können sich noch so schminken, auch wenn dagobert oder klaus peter eine hohe stimme hat, erfasse ich alles, auch wenn er kurven hat, einen schmollmund, netzstrümpfe mit naht und man zum ihm susi sagt. Ich bin nicht der typ - der da chancen hat.
Trotzdem war es ein hot spot - es war eine andere zeit.
Zwei links mal: die ich gestern zufällig im netz gefunden habe, die etwas die damalige zeit wiederspiegeln.
Bei einem treffen bin ich nicht erschienen so hat herbert es erwähnt.
http://gnogongo.de/?tag=linoldruck
http://www.bodzin-art.de/40593.html

@ Costas
betreffend der lachsforellen sehe ich es etwas anders, dass die färbung des roten fleisches vom futter kommt, stimmt ! Dieses ist aber auch bei den wilden forellen der fall, denn die forellen, die hauptsächlich fische fressen, haben weißes fleisch und die, die bachfohkrebse fressen bekommen rotes fleisch.
Der name "lachsforelle" ist ein handelsname, um den es viel streit gegeben hat - am runden tisch einigte man sich, dass im handel der verkauf von forellen, die rotes fleisch besitzen und eine bestimmt größe aufweisen, als lachsforelle über den ladentisch verkauft werden können, dass dadurch ein laie über den "tisch gezogen" wird ist auch klar, da er glaubt er hätte etwas besonderes, denn sie wird ja als lachsforelle angeboten - es ist jedoch nur ein forelle. 
Costas, der fabi hat doch selbst ein teich, wo er große probleme mit hatte, nicht nur jetzt im winter sind ihm fische verreckt, auch schon im sommer, da hat er um hife gerufen - weil alle seine forellen kiel oben geschwommen sind. Solch eine "teichwirtschaft" wie reichlich angelr sie betreiben, hat schon seine tücken, denn es ist ja kein normaler d.h. der richtige besatz, den die meisten machen, sondern sie kaufen fische, die sie lieben oder benötigen ud wenns geht auch noch reichlich davon, und schmeissen sie dann ins schlammloch biotop. Fabi nimmt mir dieses nicht krumm, bei ihm war es so, andere machen es richtig, jedoch treten sehr oft probleme auf. Habe mich mit ihm darüber schon zig mal unterhalten, was er machen muss - damit er nicht diese verluste hat. Ich glaube er hat etwas gelernt aus diesen gesprächen und hat es mir noch vor tagen gesagt, dass er jetzt den besatz ändern will - denn es wird preiswerter sie zu kaufen und zu räuchern, als immer verluste zu haben. 

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen deine Worte: Aber was das tollste war,die Röckchen waren wieder ganz schön kurz,und viele zeigten bereits gestern schon wieder
ihre Möpse (die meisten gingen brav an der Hundeleine).:q
Habe mich nur gewundert als meine Frau meinte,"du bist
wieder so abwesend".Keine Ahnung was sie damit sagen
wollte.
Kann ich beantworet: du solltest ihr wenigsten sagen, dass du ein tierliebhaber bist. dann versteht sie das. Bring aber nicht solche kampfhündinnen mit nach dänemark - 
stehen auf der roten liste, sie sterben aus, da jeder sie umlegen will, mehr nicht.

@ FrenchTouch
Sandra, nun komme ich zu dir, nun beginnst du mit einem schmunzeln, da ich die musik angeschnitten habe und endest mit der musik, da du sie liebst aber es könnte ja sein, das ich eine andere liebe.
Nein so ist es nicht, ich habe mich nur gewundert über deinen namen "Frenchtouch". Es ist der name einer musikrichtung die aus frankreich stammt und seit etwa zwanzig jahre auf dem markt ist. Deshalb habe ich gepostet - trommele mal hier trichtig bzw. lass mal hier die puppen richtig tanzen. 
Ich liebe die gesamte bandbreite der musik - da ist auch deine drunter - teile sie aber auf, in den einzelnen stilrichtungen, da sie alle einen unterschiedlichen künstlerischen stellenwert aufweisen. z.b. ist "unser" blonde heino in seiner volksmusik gut, jedoch betrachte ich den stellenwert als gering ein.|supergri Die beatels dagegen, haben eine ganz andere musik gemacht, die war auch zeitgemäß und vom stellenwert viel höher, als zu der zeit conny fröbes gesungen hat, "pack die badehose ein und nun geht es ab ins strandbad" auch schön zu hören und verständlich und viele menschen haben mitgesungen - auch zeitgemäß, aber nicht fortschrittlich. Und so kenne ich die ganze bandbreite - da ist auch deine dabei, kenne jedoch nicht den stellenwert, da reichlich musikrichtungen vorhanden sind. Trommele sie mir mal rüber. Im nächsten haben jahr zaubere ich auch mit musikern, sie haben einen hohen stellenwert in der musikbranche.
Hier mal ein link 
http://www.myspace.com/marckibrickbernstein 
http://www.jacobanderskov.dk/
Lass dir mal die ohren voll blasen und klimmpern.

So nun machen wir eine bootsfahrt  auf dem ringköbing fjord.
Mit einem schlauchbott in dieser größe und motorisierung kannst du fast überall eine bootsfahrt machen, da es schnell transportierbar ist und du an einigen stellen gut ins wasser es einsetzen kannst. Ein problem im fjord ist der breite schilfgürtel, der beim einlass überwinden werden muss. Die stellen die ich dir jetzt nenne, da kannst du es gut ins wasser lassen da dort kein schilf ist. Ein weiteres problem ist, das boot, wenn es ein kaufhausboot mit dünner haut ist, dass es beschädigt wird vom schilfhalmen. Ist es ein markenfabrikat, dann ist alles ok. Also beim fahren immer vorsichtig sein - die halme unter wasser sind spitz.
So nun zu den plätzen und angelstellen.

In nymindegab (südiche stelle fjord) am ehemaligen fjordausläufer - rechte seite von der straße, sind die esehäuser - alte rekonstruierte fischerhütten mit stroh bedeckt. Dort ist ein Steg, wo auch ein altes fischerboot liegt, rechts vom steg kannst du das boot ins wasser lassen. 

Du kannst mit dem Wagen bis zu den hütten bzw. steg fahren. Die angelstelle für barsche und rotaugen liegt, wenn du rechts fährt zum anderen steg hin und dann nur 100 m weiter in richtung norden - dort ist es 3,5 m tief. Es liegt etwa in höhe des letzten Hauses was rechts auf den Dünen steht.

Ein weitere gute angelplatz ist, wenn du in nymindegabe auf den strandparkplatz fährst, wenn du auf den parkplatz ankommst, fährst du nach links, dort ist eine straße sichtbar - ein grünes schild steht rechts - Naturschutzgebiet usw. Diese straße fährst du durch bis zum schluss, dann kommt erneut ein parkplatz - rechts liegen immer die Dünen und die nordsee - linke hand liegt der alte ausläufer vom fjord. Zwischendurch kommt eine brücke, dort kannst du es auch ins wasser bringen, jedoch ist ein busch im wege, es kann jedoch klappen - ich habe ein kanu, damit komme ich durch. 
Also bis zum schluss fahren wo der parkplatz steht, dann nach links abfahren, die strasse geht dann bergauf zu den dünen, links und rechts von der strasse steht je ein haus. Links sowie rechts von der strasse liegt das wasser vom ausläufer bzw. schilf, auf der rechten seite brüten schwäne - dann sofort nach dem schilf nach rechts fahren, wagen abstellen und du kannst mal einen kleinen spaziergang machen und dir die stellen anschauen, du kannst das boot auf der rechten seite ins wasser bringen - jedoch auch auf der linken seite - 
wenn du es links einsetzt, kannst du bis nymindegab fahren - wenn rechts, ist es nur ein kleiner bereich - beide stellen dort, sind in meinen augen die besten hechtplätze sowie gute barschplätze - einige sind in der alten fahrrinne etwa 3 m tief sonst ist er flach und du kannst stehen - motor nicht festmachen. 
Dann kannst du in bork havn das boot ins wasser lasssen und auch in der falen au mit dem boot fahren - im oberen bereich nennt man sie nicht mehr falen au, sondern lydum au. Versuch lohnt sich - falen au ist gut auf barsch, geht aber auch von land. In hvide sande - kannst du auch das boot, auf der nördlichen seite im hafen rechts ins wasser lassen und vor der schleuse (fjordseite) auf heringe und honrhecht 
gehen.
Das verkrafte erst mal, damit mein ich die musik und auch das plätze die ich dir genannt habe und schau sie dir an - ich hoffe du hast karten oder im netz.
Ich kann dir nicht sagen ob das angeln vom boot aus erlaubt ist - ich glaube den nebenerwerbsfischereischein muss man haben, bekommen aber nur dänen - sehe jedoch immer mal angler mit boot, die angeln - auch touristen.
Bedenke, wenn du im sommer kommst, hat der fjord reichlich wasserpflanzen - das ist ein weiteres problem für den motor bzw. schraube.
Möchtes du noch mehr wissen ? dann gezielt fragen stellen.


----------



## elwiss (19. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

So, Sachen sind gepackt, weiß nur noch nicht wie das alles ins Auto passen soll.., wie jedes Jahr.
Fahren morgen früh los, freu' mich echt auf HS. 

Gruß 

Björn


----------



## LAC (19. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



elwiss schrieb:


> So, Sachen sind gepackt, weiß nur noch nicht wie das alles ins Auto passen soll.., wie jedes Jahr.
> Fahren morgen früh los, freu' mich echt auf HS.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Björn, wünsche dir eine gute fahrt - wir sehen uns in hvide sande.
Gruss otto


----------



## elwiss (19. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Björn, wünsche dir eine gute fahrt - wir sehen uns in hvide sande.
> Gruss otto


 
Vielen Dank !

Bis die Tage ! #h


----------



## Costas (19. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

An alle

Das Gesetzt mit dem Hundeverbot ist noch nicht verabschiedet worden. Es ist nur ein Entwurf und demnächst sollte eine Einigunge getroffen werden. Ich verfolge das schon seit längerem und sobald was Neues kommt, werde ich es hier posten.

Ich denke, es betrifft nur die wenigsten. Diese gefährlichen Rassen sieht man hier selten und mir ist jeder Hund sympatisch, den ich am Strand begegne.

Grüsse #h
Costas


----------



## LAC (20. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ costas
ich habe es nur angeschnitten, was man mir erzählt hat, gut dass du informiert bist, mich interessiert es nicht so - ich glaube jedoch, daß es kommen wird, denn es ist viel passiert mit todesfolgen, so wie berichtet wurde. 
Mir ist auch jeder hund lieb - bin als kind mit einem hund groß geworden und ich hatte selbst einen 15 jahre, wo mein sohn mit groß geworden ist. Nun habe ich etwa 30 jahre mit hunden verbracht und die anderen lebensjahre hunde beobachtet - bin halt ein tierliebhaber |supergri
Nun kann ich viel darüber berichten, was ich erlebt habe, war auch versichert, wurde jedoch gekündigt aus der versicherung, da sie sich ausgerechnet haben, man kann an meinen hund nichts mehr verdienen - hätte 10 hunde versichern müssen. Auch beobachtet, wie der hund, das liebchen, vom eis beim frauchen lecken draf - es wurde redlich geteilt. ein anderer, lässt hasso im bettchen schlafen und freut sich, wenn er gassi geht und schnell ein häufchen legt. Nicht alle entfernen diesen haufen - das ist ja scheixxarbeit, in einigen städten in deutschland muss man eine strafe bezahlen, wenn man ihn nicht entfernt. Der sich nicht freut ist, der kurz mal im haufen tritt. Nun bin ich sehr oft am strand und sehe auch was dort abläuft. Einige hundeliebhaber können sich nicht vorstellen, was alles passieren kann, wenn sich drei hunde treffen. Das passiert auch, wenn mman seinen an der leine führt - es ist ja auch die pflicht dieses zu machen. Jedoch halten sich einige nicht daran und so konnte ich dieses des öfteren beobachten, Da entsteht ein kampf, und wenn ein kleinkind oder wer auch immer dabei steht, dann wird im rausch auch die fremde person angegriffen - egal ob er zuhause herrchen macht, die pfote hebt oder im bett schläft und stubenrein ist.
Ich bin kein gegener von hunden - ich liebe tiere - aber ich bin nicht verliebt im tier, dass es machen darf was es will. Ein hund ist ein tier und bleibt ein tier.
Und ein hundehalter, d.h. jeder tierhalter hat ganz bestimmte pflichten gegenüber dem tier und der menschheit, diese pflichten sieht jeder anders, der eine will was "gutes" tun und er bekommt die freiheit an der autobahnraststätte, der ander im tierheim und die meisten lassen ihn frei laufen am strand und der ander legt sich ins bett, wo sein liebchen liegt.
Wenn man weltweit die angriffe auf menschen sowie todesfälle dieser bestimmten rassen auflistet und auf fotos sieht, ist es erschütternd, was man vor augen hat. Da sollte man sich schon mal gedanken machen - wie man dieses im griff bekommt. Oft hapert es ja schon an eine artgerechte haltung, da sie förmlich auf der strasse schlafen. Dieses ist aber nicht nur bei hunden so, sondern insgesamt bei tieren, das fängt beim vogel an, geht über schlangen und endet bei de fischen. Deshalb wundern sich oft einige angler, dass sie einen exoten gefangen haben.
Die tiere haben da keine schuld es sind die menschen, die alles haben wollen, weil sie damit befriedigt werden - sie nehmen nur, wollen aber kaum etwas dafür tun - dann ist es zuviel arbeit.

Nun sind wir bei der artgerechten haltung, und wenn ich fabis hilferufe sehe, meine fische verrecken, dann besteht hier keine gefahr für den menschen, aber die tiere verrecken, weil er sie gerächert verkauft - wenn er sein "sein schlammloch" als übergangsbecken ansieht und sie alle am nächsten tag fangen würde mit dem netz - geht das, denn sie kömmen ja auch gestapelt im behälter aus dänemark bis deutschland.
Nun kennst du ja angelerlatein, so sehe ich auch fabis worte, denn die fische die er abgebildet hat auf dem foto und die er gefangen hat, das stimmt, aber mit dem netz, denn sie haben einen teich leer gemacht, damit die fische nicht verrecken. So ist mir bekannt.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (20. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Nun sind wir bei der artgerechten haltung, und wenn ich fabis hilferufe sehe, meine fische verrecken, dann besteht hier keine gefahr für den menschen, aber die tiere verrecken, weil er sie gerächert verkauft - wenn er sein "sein schlammloch" als übergangsbecken ansieht und sie alle am nächsten tag fangen würde mit dem netz - geht das, denn sie kömmen ja auch gestapelt im behälter aus dänemark bis deutschland.
> Nun kennst du ja angelerlatein, so sehe ich auch fabis worte, denn die fische die er abgebildet hat auf dem foto und die er gefangen hat, das stimmt, aber mit dem netz, denn sie haben einen teich leer gemacht, damit die fische nicht verrecken. So ist mir bekannt.



hihi ja otto skype machts möglich. die fische haben wir mit der senke rausgeholt. weil der züchter sein teich leer haben will. so ich düse jetzt ab ins weserstadion. geburstag gestern hab ich gut überlebt.

@jürgen: alles angekommen ?

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hihi ja otto skype machts möglich. die fische haben wir mit der senke rausgeholt. weil der züchter sein teich leer haben will. so ich düse jetzt ab ins weserstadion. geburstag gestern hab ich gut überlebt.
> 
> *@jürgen: alles angekommen ?*
> 
> mfg


 

@ Fabi,#h

leider immer noch nichts.Hast du das Porto vergessen?|kopfkrat

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (20. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ alle
war noch nicht in hvide sande, jedoch hier mal ein vorbericht.
Durch die starken westwinde, wurde hvide sande langsam in grönland umgewandelt, eisberge sind gelandet.
Hier mal ein Link:
http://www.bt.dk/danmark/meterhoeje-isbjerge-i-danmark 

Nicht schlecht, die aussichten :q


----------



## Schleien_Lover (20. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

ach du meine Güte


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ alle
> war noch nicht in hvide sande, jedoch hier mal ein vorbericht.
> Durch die starken westwinde, wurde hvide sande langsam in grönland umgewandelt, eisberge sind gelandet.
> Hier mal ein Link:
> ...


 


Otto,#h

bei uns dauert es noch ein paar Tage bis zum 1. April.
Wird die "Verarsche" bei euch an einem anderen Termin
gefeiert?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (20. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> bei uns dauert es noch ein paar Tage bis zum 1. April.
> Wird die "Verarsche" bei euch an einem anderen Termin
> ...



Mir ist es auch als Aprilscherz vorgekommen, als ich das Bild zuerst sah. Ich suchte sofort nach Zeichen von einer Fotomontage. 

Das Bild ist aber echt. Das Ganze ist dadurch entstanden, als das Eis im Fjord angefangen hat sich zu lösen. Dann hat starker Wind die zerbrochenen Eisstücke zum diesem Eisberg werden lassen. Schade, dass ich keine Zeit habe jetzt hinzufahren. Bestimmt ein Erinnerungsfoto Wort für alle, die sich jetzt in der Region befinden.

So, jetzt gucke ich mir meine Bayern weiter. 1-0 schon nach 7 Minuten :vik:

Gruss
Costas


----------



## elwiss (20. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo, bin vor ner' Stunde in HS angekommen,
6 Grad, leichter Nieselregen, kaum Wind.
Muß leider meine online zeit erstmal extrem einschränken, - habe natürlich das Ladegerät für Laptop vergessen...
Mal sehen was ich da machen kann..
Geh jetzt erstmal angeln.

Viele Grüsse

Björn


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



elwiss schrieb:


> Hallo, bin vor ner' Stunde in HS angekommen,
> 6 Grad, leichter Nieselregen, kaum Wind.
> Muß leider meine online zeit erstmal extrem einschränken, - habe natürlich das Ladegerät für Laptop vergessen...
> Mal sehen was ich da machen kann..
> ...


 


Scheixxkerl !!!!!!!!!|gr:















Viel Spass,lass aber noch was drin.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Mir ist es auch als Aprilscherz vorgekommen, als ich das Bild zuerst sah. Ich suchte sofort nach Zeichen von einer Fotomontage.
> 
> Das Bild ist aber echt. Das Ganze ist dadurch entstanden, als das Eis im Fjord angefangen hat sich zu lösen. Dann hat starker Wind die zerbrochenen Eisstücke zum diesem Eisberg werden lassen. Schade, dass ich keine Zeit habe jetzt hinzufahren. Bestimmt ein Erinnerungsfoto Wort für alle, die sich jetzt in der Region befinden.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Costas,#h

wo sollen die Eisberge denn sein?#c
Habe wohl etwas die Orientierung verloren.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (20. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Costas,#h
> 
> wo sollen die Eisberge denn sein?#c
> Habe wohl etwas die Orientierung verloren.
> ...



Also diese Bilder sind direkt bei Ringkøbing. Hier eine Bilder Serie.
Ich weiss nicht, wieso Otto HS schreibt. Vielleicht hat's dort auch was gegeben?

Gruss
Costtas


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Also diese Bilder sind direkt bei Ringkøbing. Hier eine Bilder Serie.
> Ich weiss nicht, wieso Otto HS schreibt. Vielleicht hat's dort auch was gegeben?
> 
> Gruss
> Costtas


 

Danke für die Bilder.#6
Das ist ja der absolute Wahnsinn. Diese Aufnahmen hätte
ich für mein Leben gerne selbst gemacht.:c:c:c

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (20. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Costas
meine frau hat es mir gesagt in hvide sande und mir den link gesendet, den ich dann eingestellt habe, habe mir den text gar nicht durchgelesen - es war im fjord.
Spektakuläre aufnahmen. Gerade hat sie mir beim abendbrot erzählt, dass auch ein film vorhanden ist. Irgendwo in einer dän. zeitung. Suche ihn aber nicht.
Ist der hammer, aber ein zeichen, dass die frostzeit vorbei ist - ein 1. aprilscherz war es nicht.
Kann ich aber auch noch senden - glaub es mir, die heringen sind da. aber nicht in hvide sande.
Gruss otto


----------



## Harti (20. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Costas
> meine frau hat es mir gesagt in hvide sande und mir den link gesendet, den ich dann eingestellt habe, habe mir den text gar nicht durchgelesen - es war im fjord.
> Spektakuläre aufnahmen. Gerade hat sie mir beim abendbrot erzählt, dass auch ein film vorhanden ist. Irgendwo in einer dän. zeitung. Suche ihn aber nicht.
> Ist der hammer, aber ein zeichen, dass die frostzeit vorbei ist - ein 1. aprilscherz war es nicht.
> ...



Die Bilder sind ja phänomenal. Ich dachte auch erst an eine Fotomontage, sieht aber wirklich echt aus. Wahnsinn!

Vielleicht dreht der Wind ja auf Nordost und der Eisberg verstopft die Schleuse in HS, so dass die ersten Heringe nicht durchkommen und die Angler fette Beute machen. :q:q:q

Jedenfalls steht mein Urlaubsplan jetzt fest und wir werden über Ostern auf Als die Mofos und Dorsche jagen und dann Ende Mai in HS auf Herings - Hornhechtjagt gehen.:g Zum Boardietreffen bin ich dann leider eine Woche zu spät.

@Otto
PN ist unterwegs!

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## LAC (21. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Harti
Torsten, danke für die pn - ich bin dabei und wir werden es schaffen, wir sind doch keine anfänger. Leider kann ich nur zwei tage, da ich in marrakesch bin, jedoch diese zwei tage genügen - tag und nacht bin ich dabei und wir können es versuchen. Ich wette sogar um 50 Euro, dass es klappt. Freue mich schon auf diese aktion, das treffen müssen wir jedoch vorher klar machen, da ich momentan nicht sagen kann, ob wir einen netzanschluss im haus in marokko haben. Inge hat alles klar gemacht, normal ist es pflicht bei uns, ich habe nur im terminkalender die zeit stehen. Wir kommen in billund den nachtstunden zurück. Am nächsten tag um 8.00 uhr kannst du mit mir rechnen - dann angeln wir zwei tage durch - bringe alle wichtigen unterlagen mit, die wir benötigen.
Alles weiter per pn in den nächsten tagen.

Was sagst du zu den fotos mit den eisbergen ? sie sind schon gewaltig.  Sehr selten sieht man dieses, einmal habe ich es an der ostsee vor 20 oder dreißig jahren gesehen, wo sich die eisschollen gestapelt haben. 
Obwohl die eiszeit ja vorbei ist, müssen wir uns langsam daran gewöhnen. Es soll ja global wärmer werden, dieses bedeutet keine freude, sondern für uns kälte, denn der noch vorhandene golfstrom wird dann umkippen. Damit ich nicht erfriere, werde ich jetzt ins bett gehen, was inge angewärmt hat.
Alles weieter per pn.
Liebe grüße auch an frauchen


----------



## elwiss (21. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

HS 6.00, 4 Grad würd' ich mal schätzen, bewölkt, etwas Wind. Kaffee ist viel zu stark geworden...
Ich geh jetzt mal zur Schleuse mit Angel, egal. Um 11.00 kommt Otto, mal sehen, vielleicht fahren wir zu den Eisbergen und suchen den dänischen Yeti 

@ WolfsburgVirus

Hast ja ein dolles Spiel gesehen im Stadion, hab hier bei der Sportschau schon 3 Herzinfakte gehabt


----------



## elwiss (21. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Scheixxkerl !!!!!!!!!|gr:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Jürgen,

wie schon im Sachtrööt gepostet, no fisch, bloß Seehunde und die auch lustlos...:q

Gruß Björn


----------



## Costas (21. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Otto, Björn

Wir sind gespannt auf Euren Bericht heute Abend. Ihr könntet die ersten werden, die dieses Jahr einen Hering fangen! Dann kann die Zeitung nochmals Fotos machen kommen. Das wäre mal was, oder?

Gruss
Costas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (21. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



elwiss schrieb:


> HS 6.00, 4 Grad würd' ich mal schätzen, bewölkt, etwas Wind. Kaffee ist viel zu stark geworden...
> Ich geh jetzt mal zur Schleuse mit Angel, egal. Um 11.00 kommt Otto, mal sehen, vielleicht fahren wir zu den Eisbergen und suchen den dänischen Yeti
> 
> @ WolfsburgVirus
> ...



nach der ersten halbzeit wollte ich schon aufgeben. aber dann mann oh mann. das war ehrlich ein herzinfakt krimi. aber wir haben ja mal wieder glück gehabt.

muss nur der scheiss hsv heute verlieren

mfg


----------



## elwiss (21. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> nach der ersten halbzeit wollte ich schon aufgeben. aber dann mann oh mann. das war ehrlich ein herzinfakt krimi. aber wir haben ja mal wieder glück gehabt.
> 
> muss nur der scheiss hsv heute verlieren
> 
> mfg


 
Genauso ist das !

Achso, heute morgen: Hering 0, Seehund 10.

Munter bleiben !


----------



## elwiss (21. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> @Otto, Björn
> 
> Wir sind gespannt auf Euren Bericht heute Abend. Ihr könntet die ersten werden, die dieses Jahr einen Hering fangen! Dann kann die Zeitung nochmals Fotos machen kommen. Das wäre mal was, oder?
> 
> ...


 
Ja die Leute gucken einen auch so komisch an, und denken wohl: " Was macht der Idiot da mit der Angel, muß er doch wissen, daß der Hering noch nicht da ist." und schütteln mit'n Kopf.

Da würde es schon Sinn machen wenn man zumindest einen Fisch im Eimer hat.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (21. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



elwiss schrieb:


> Ja die Leute gucken einen auch so komisch an, und denken wohl: " Was macht der Idiot da mit der Angel, muß er doch wissen, daß der Hering noch nicht da ist." und schütteln mit'n Kopf.
> 
> Da würde es schon Sinn machen wenn man zumindest einen Fisch im Eimer hat.



hahaha ich hoffe für dich das nooch welche kommen. wir fahren ja im mai. müsste da normals chon glück haben

mfg


----------



## LAC (21. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Costas,
den redakteuren der presse, rede und antwort geben ? Da verliert man nur zeit bei, nun will ich mich nicht blamieren und als rutenhalter in der presse stehen, da ja pressefreiheit ist, deshalb habe ich mich vorbereitet und nehme keine angel mit. Werden uns aber über die heringe unterhalten und sie uns auch anschauen, die hvide sande "Daily Mirror" redakteure können bei diesem gespräch dabei sein und auch fotos machen, wie wir uns die nase an der aquariumscheibe platt drücken. Ich bekomme jedoch ein honorar für dieses gespräch - ob sie dann noch lust haben, da die druckmedien schwer kämpfen müssen, für jeden taler.


----------



## Quappenjäger (21. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> muss nur der scheiss hsv heute verlieren
> 
> mfg


 

nix ist scheiß hsv gewinnt heute!!!!!!! :l


----------



## elwiss (21. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

2. Tag Hvide Sande 2010 für uns:

Haben den Tag mit Otto verbracht, muß schon sagen : hat mir sehr gefallen, sind zusammen im Fischerei-Museum gewesen, besseren Fremdenführer kannste nicht haben !
Dann sind wir los und haben uns geniale Angelplätze für Barsch, Hecht uns co. zeigen lassen. Gegen 17.30 dann zurück, nochmal nach'm Hering geguckt: kumpel 2, ich 2, andere noch mehr.
Mio. Wind von vorne, saukalt dazu, aber immerhin schonmal 4 schöne Heringe.
Kannst die Angel bedenkenlos mitbringen Otto, kommst auch nicht mehr in die Zeitung !

Morgen mehr, bin jetzt ertmal tot.. 

Gruß 

Björn


----------



## FangeNichts5 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



elwiss schrieb:


> 2. Tag Hvide Sande 2010 für uns:
> 
> Haben den Tag mit Otto verbracht, muß schon sagen : hat mir sehr gefallen, sind zusammen im Fischerei-Museum gewesen, besseren Fremdenführer kannste nicht haben !
> Dann sind wir los und haben uns geniale Angelplätze für Barsch, Hecht uns co. zeigen lassen. Gegen 17.30 dann zurück, nochmal nach'm Hering geguckt: kumpel 2, ich 2, andere noch mehr.
> ...


 
Hey, die ersten Heringe!:m:m:m
Bring mal welche nach Hambergen mit, wenn du wieder kommst, die Winterheringe sollen ja besser schmecken, wenn sie noch aus diesem Stamm sind.|kopfkrat
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



elwiss schrieb:


> 2. Tag Hvide Sande 2010 für uns:
> 
> Haben den Tag mit Otto verbracht, muß schon sagen : hat mir sehr gefallen, sind zusammen im Fischerei-Museum gewesen, besseren Fremdenführer kannste nicht haben !
> Dann sind wir los und haben uns geniale Angelplätze für Barsch, Hecht uns co. zeigen lassen. Gegen 17.30 dann zurück, nochmal nach'm Hering geguckt: kumpel 2, ich 2, andere noch mehr.
> ...


 


Hallo Björn,#h#h

wenn ihr jetzt die ersten Heringe bekommen habt,dann werden in den nächsten 2-3 Tagen die restlichen folgen.
#6#6#6

Und glaub nicht alles,was Otto erzählt.
Wir werden bestimmt noch von einander hören.
Jetzt schlaf dich mal erst aus.Otto kann ganz schön
anstrengend sein.|supergri


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## elwiss (22. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Björn,#h#h
> 
> wenn ihr jetzt die ersten Heringe bekommen habt,dann werden in den nächsten 2-3 Tagen die restlichen folgen.
> #6#6#6
> ...


 
Hallo,

bin nun doch noch gerade wieder zum leben erwocken, für kurze zeit.
Evtl. auch voll, wenn man das jetzt so nimmt...

O*-Ton alle: wir sind ja nicht süchtig !

* O= originial -  not nur Otto.

Ich bedanke mich nochmal bei einem Freund, dem man vielleicht nicht unbedingt alles glauben muß.
Stimmen aber nur 2 Millimeter von dem 4 Kilometer Gesagtem, reicht das denn auch um zu Wissen daß, das nicht nur Gelaber ist. #t sein kann

So, Hering ist da in HS ! Poste ich als kleines Würstchen im Hvide Sande Thread.
Ob nun Sachtrööt oder HS10, hier wird man geholfen (Phrase), bin nämlich genauso hier gelandet...
Internet hat nix mit Angeln zu tun, und morgen 7.00 ich wieder mitde pietsch anne slusen

Wir sind ja nicht süchtig.

Munter bleiben !

#h Björn #h


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (22. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



elwiss schrieb:


> 2. Tag Hvide Sande 2010 für uns:
> 
> Haben den Tag mit Otto verbracht, muß schon sagen : hat mir sehr gefallen, sind zusammen im Fischerei-Museum gewesen, besseren Fremdenführer kannste nicht haben !
> Dann sind wir los und haben uns geniale Angelplätze für Barsch, Hecht uns co. zeigen lassen. Gegen 17.30 dann zurück, nochmal nach'm Hering geguckt: kumpel 2, ich 2, andere noch mehr.
> ...




das otto seine fangmasche mit den leuten. hahahaha und nacher wenn er uns alle eingelullt hat will er uns seehunde verkaufen .|supergri

mfg


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (22. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> nix ist scheiß hsv gewinnt heute!!!!!!! :l



hahahaha wer steht jetzt vorm hsv ??? :m


----------



## LAC (22. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Guten morgen,
heute ist weltwassertag, also nicht alles fallen lassen am wasser, schön aufheben, denn weltweit sterben noch die meisten menschen an wasser was unsauber ist.

Elwiss - normal rede ich gar nicht und angle - jedoch habe ich ja gestern die angel zuhause gelassen und mein maul aufgemacht, da kommt reichlich raus und auch die stellen verraten d.h. gezeigt, wo man fische fangen kann - einen drill habe ich ja noch erlebt,  der haken hat ja richtig gesessen. Ein süppchen wolltet ich davon machen. Ich kenne keine besseren plätze oder ich müsste lügen. Wobei gestern nicht der tag war, für ein angenehmes angeln - saukalt und der wind war sehr scharf. Ich drücke dir die daumen dass du noch reichlich heringe landen kannst und nehme die paternoster, die ich ausgesucht habe - die anderen tausche um. Angele auch nicht an der ecke vom geländer, dann ist mit hängergefahr zu rechen.
Wünsche euch allen - noch reichlich heringe.
Ihr seid schon eine gute truppe - so hatte ich es mir vorgestellt, da unsere mails und pn mich überzeugt haben,  sonst wäre ich nicht gekommen. Richtige einstellung zur angelei.
War eine runde sache und ich habe mich wohl gefühlt in eurer runde. Von inge auch einen dank - sie leckt sich schon die finger, als sie den schinken sah.
Komme vielleicht noch mal diese woche nach hvide sande - dieses per pn.
Gruss Otto


----------



## fischflotz (22. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@elwiss
Elwiss unser Mann vorort!:q 
Toll das deine Befürchtung nicht eingetreten sind und du jetzt doch Heringe fängst. Petri dazu.
Danke für die Berichte und lass uns noch ´n paar Heringe übrig.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## FangeNichts5 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Björn
Hast du denn auch Fotos von den Heringen? Wäre echt toll, die ersten der Saison zu sehen.:m
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Kabeljaukönig (22. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin, Moin an alle Hvide Sande- Fans,
ich fahre nun schon seit über fünf Jahren mindestens zwei mal im Jahr dorthin und habe fast alle Angelstellen gesehen und beangelt. Gibt es von Euch auch welche die das Geld für Kutterfahrten ausgeben?
Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Dorschangler, da könnte mann sich ja mal zusammen tun und sich ein ganzes Schiff chartern.
Jetzt gibt es mittlerweile auch ein zweites Boot in Hvide Sande.
Die MS Solea hat in den letzten Jahren zuviele treue Angler entäuscht. Mal sehen was es nun bewirkt mit der neuen Konkurrenz.

Ich bin auf jedenfall dieses Jahr wieder oben (April/Mai/Juni) ich weiß noch nicht genau wann aber wer will kann sich mich anschließen vor Ort und wir fangen mehr als reichlich Fisch.

Also immer mal wieder reingucken ich melde mich wieder, wenn`s soweit ist oder per PN mal anklopfen.

Petri Heil
Euer miwel


----------



## LAC (22. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> das otto seine fangmasche mit den leuten. hahahaha und nacher wenn er uns alle eingelullt hat will er uns seehunde verkaufen .|supergri
> 
> mfg


 
@ fabi
du kennst mich nicht richtig, ich labere nicht nur bla bla bla, sondern ich habe auch ein kleines fundament, stehe also mit beiden beinen auf festen boden. Das haben einige erkannt, z.b. dänische institutionen und zeichneten uns aus. Habe mich gewundert, dass wir zu den ganz wenigen in dänemark gehören, die fachwissen besitzen und wenns um fische geht mitreden können. Damit ich nicht einen fehler mache, lerne ich momentan die schonzeiten :q 
Kann dir aber einen seehund besorgen, wenn du die richtige anlage besitzt. Nun besitzt du einen see wo du probleme mit den fischen hattest, das ist ja kein bla, bla. Ich glaube es war das monster von loch ness, was dort zugeschlagen hat - stimmt das? oder warst du es, dann stimmt es auch. Es ist zwar nicht loch ness aber ein schlamm - loch -Wenn du ein foto vom monster hast, kannst du geräucherte forellen verkaufen und ein parkplatz anlegen und bier verkaufen, dann sehen sie sogar noch das jungtier vom monster und eine meerjungfrau  da ihre augen getrübt sind vom nebel.
Nicht dass du noch ins wasser gehst
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2006/03/images/060309_loch_ness.jpg&imgrefurl=http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2006/03/0309_0603009_loch_ness.html&usg=__kb7eFa0W6n6KjRHZ_va7TQ143lw=&h=257&w=461&sz=50&hl=de&start=10&itbs=1&tbnid=k5ZOxOt0e-NMxM:&tbnh=71&tbnw=128&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dloch%2Bness%26hl%3Dde%26sa%3DG%26gbv%3D2%26tbs%3Disch:1


----------



## Balboa (22. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo, mein "angeleinter" Schatz und ich sind kommende Woche vom 27.03. - 03.04. near HS.
Ist vielleicht ebenfalls ein erfahrener Boardie da, der einem Fischneuling beim Hering angeln
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im Hafen und Gerstensaft *vor Ort* mit schlauen Anleitungen und Tipps überhelfen würde?


----------



## elwiss (22. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Für alle Süchtigen :






Gruß

Björn


----------



## Costas (22. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Kabeljaukönig schrieb:


> Moin, Moin an alle Hvide Sande- Fans,
> ich fahre nun schon seit über fünf Jahren mindestens zwei mal im Jahr dorthin und habe fast alle Angelstellen gesehen und beangelt. Gibt es von Euch auch welche die das Geld für Kutterfahrten ausgeben?
> Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Dorschangler, da könnte mann sich ja mal zusammen tun und sich ein ganzes Schiff chartern.
> Jetzt gibt es mittlerweile auch ein zweites Boot in Hvide Sande.
> ...



Hallo

Es stimmt, jetzt sind 2 Boote in HS. Wenn Du durch diesen Thread blätterst, findest Du auch einen langen Bericht mit Fotos über meine Erfahrungen mit dem neuen Boot. Andere haben auch darüber berichtet.

Ich empfehle Euch nicht, übers Forum ein Boot zu charten. Zu oft wurde es versucht und am Schluss konnte man die Plätze nicht fühlen. Ich bin sicher es gibt welche hier, die ein Lied davon singen können. |supergri

Abgesehen davon, gibt es nicht mehr viele Termine frei, wo man das ganze Boot buchen kann, denn es ist ziemlich gut ausgebucht. Hier wieder empfehle ich, sich vor ca. 6 Monaten zu melden, wenn man die "guten" Daten kriegen will, sprich über Feiertage, Sommerferien usw..

Gruss
Costas


----------



## dkanglerpapa (22. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

In drei Tagen fahre ich gen Norden. Wie ist das Wetter abgesehen von den Eisbergen? (Eisberge, Seehunde, da fehlt ja nur n alter Eisbär!)


----------



## Quappenjäger (22. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> das otto seine fangmasche mit den leuten. hahahaha und nacher wenn er uns alle eingelullt hat will er uns seehunde verkaufen .|supergri
> 
> mfg


 

nana otto ist dort ne bank wenn es ums angeln oder kunst geht!
wenn er sagt da und so dann passt das auch!!!!!



auch wenn ein punkt wer spielt euro ?


naja @ otto 

in 5 tagen bin ich vor ort!
machen uns schon nen schönen abend  in der woche #h
grüße an inge !!
bis dann |wavey:


----------



## LAC (22. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Balboa schrieb:


> Hallo, mein "angeleinter" Schatz und ich sind kommende Woche vom 27.03. - 03.04. near HS.
> Ist vielleicht ebenfalls ein erfahrener Boardie da, der einem Fischneuling beim Hering angeln
> 
> 
> ...


 
@ Balboa
so wie ich informirt bin, reichlich boardies - du  musst nur an der schleuse laut brüllen - ist einer hier vom anglerboard - und nicht vergessen, weiter, es ist gerstensaft da, dann bekommst du einen kursus, der sich über eine woche ziehen kann, wenn der saft fließt. 
Du musst nicht viel können, einmal schauen und es fluppt.

@ elwiss
Björn gratulation - es soll ja richtig warm werden in den nächsten tagen - am donnerstag oder freitag komme ich nach hvide sande - ruf dich an. 

@ FrenchTouch
Sandra - danke für die pn - wie man sie überlistet und etwas mehr habe ich dir per pn gesendet.

@ dkangleropa
das wetter soll sehr gut werden bis 17 grad. 

@ quappie
teile mir mal per pn mit, wo du wohnst in hvide sande und diene handy nr. Mich kann man im moment schlecht erreichen, dann rufe ich an.


----------



## elwiss (22. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Heringe sind jetzt gut da, heute wurden schon die ersten vollen Eimer weggeschleppt, Wind hat gedreht kommt jetzt von Süd, ist aber immer noch ganz schön kalt, haste abends so ne Rübe 
Habe heute gut gefangen, 16 Stk/ca. 1 Std, wird glaub' ich jeden Tag besser. Beissen jedoch noch nicht so recht, 90 % Quereinsteiger.. egal welches Paternoster.

Gruß Björn


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Björn,#h

wie lautete doch meine Prognose (Posting 677) ?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (22. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ fabi
> du kennst mich nicht richtig, ich labere nicht nur bla bla bla, sondern ich habe auch ein kleines fundament, stehe also mit beiden beinen auf festen boden. Das haben einige erkannt, z.b. dänische institutionen und zeichneten uns aus. Habe mich gewundert, dass wir zu den ganz wenigen in dänemark gehören, die fachwissen besitzen und wenns um fische geht mitreden können. Damit ich nicht einen fehler mache, lerne ich momentan die schonzeiten :q
> Kann dir aber einen seehund besorgen, wenn du die richtige anlage besitzt. Nun besitzt du einen see wo du probleme mit den fischen hattest, das ist ja kein bla, bla. Ich glaube es das monster von loch ness was dort zugeschlagen  - stimmt das? oder warst du es, dann stimmt es auch.  Es ist zwar nicht loch ness aber ein schlamm - loch -Wenn du ein foto vom monster hast,  kannst du geräuchete forellen verkaufen und ein parkplatz anlegen und bier verkaufen, dann sehen sie sogar noch das jungtier vom monster und eine meerjungfrau  da ihre augen getrübt sind vom nebel.
> Nicht dass du noch ins wasser gehst
> http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...mages?q=loch+ness&hl=de&sa=G&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1




hihi ja oki otoo. alles roger. mensch hab soviel havana zum geburstag bekomemn, den bring ichs chön mit.

schöne bilder von den heringen , ich bin süchtig. muss abe rnoch bis mai warten. lass mir welche über

mfg:m


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (22. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



elwiss schrieb:


> Heringe sind jetzt gut da, heute wurden schon die ersten vollen Eimer weggeschleppt, Wind hat gedreht kommt jetzt von Süd, ist aber immer noch ganz schön kalt, haste abends so ne Rübe
> Habe heute gut gefangen, 16 Stk/ca. 1 Std, wird glaub' ich jeden Tag besser. Beissen jedoch noch nicht so recht, 90 % Quereinsteiger.. egal welches Paternoster.
> 
> Gruß Björn



hallo auch mit circle hooks ???????

mfg


----------



## Quappenjäger (22. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo auch mit circle hooks ???????
> 
> mfg


 
90 % Quereinsteiger auf jeden mit 


Beissen jedoch noch nicht so recht, 90 % Quereinsteiger.. egal welches Paternoster.






sollte jede frage beantworten !


----------



## LAC (23. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ elwiss
Björn, die quereinsteiger sind spätzünder und wollen nicht so richtig  Kann am paternoster liegen, nur mit fischhaut und ohne glitzerfäden und nicht große haken, damit bekommt man mehr bisse. Dieser frühjahsheringe sind nicht so groß wie die im herbst - es ist ein anderer stamm. Früher wurden sie nur mit goldhaken gefangen - mit erfolg. 
Vor zwei jahren stand einer neben mir, er angelte mit glitzerfäden und konnte es nicht verstehen, daß er kaum welche fing. Als ich ihm sagte, schneide die fäden ab und mache die große fischhaut kleiner, glaubte er mir kein wort, er schnitt nur ein lamettabaum klein - dann fing er nur mit einem haken, er konnte es nicht verstehen - er schnitt sie dann alle ab und wurde gesegnet mit heringe. Trotzdem verstand er es nicht. 
Ich erklärte es ihm dann verständlich und sagte: ich esse auch nur ein schnitzes und keine kuh.|supergri

Donnerstag bin ich da und bringe mal die richtigen vorfächer mit. Ich habe auch welche mit cirkel hooks, diese sind sehr gut, da der hering ja zartes fleisch hat, bei diesen haken fallen sie nicht so schnell vom haken, da sie so geformt sind, dass sie auf zug, sich weiter ins fleisch ziehen. 

Freue mich, dass dein traum in erfüllug gegangen ist und grüß schon die ganze truppe.

Gruß Otto


----------



## elwiss (23. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ otto

Von Heringen habe ich noch nicht geträumt, Gott sei Dank 
Aber schön daß nun was geht hier !
Den Schinken nicht in Folie packen, kühl und luftig aufhängen, am besten in einem Jutebeutel oder Kartoffelsack, schmeckt nach 14 Tagen noch viel besser und hält 2 - 3 Monate, theoretisch, wir verspeisen den immer viel schneller weil so lecker.

Achso, heute morgen geht noch nichts, ist jetzt Hochwasser, und alle Tore sind auf, Wind auch wieder aus Nord und sonnig, ca. 6 Grad.

MfG

Björn


----------



## dkanglerpapa (23. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Danke Otto für die Wetterangabe! Jetzt freu ich mich schon richtig auf DK!


----------



## LAC (23. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Björn 
das glaube ich dir - wer träumt schon von heringe - ich meinte damit, schöne sonnige urlaubstage mit angelerfolg.
Danke für die info mit dem schinken - ich hatte es mir schon gedacht und habe ihn gestern aus dem kühlschrank geholt und im leinentuch eingewickelt. Er sieht sehr verlockend aus und ich möchte ihn am liebsten anschneiden -  warte jedoch noch eine woche, dann hole ich das messer raus.
Gruss otto und viel erfolg - wird heute ein schöner tag.


----------



## dkanglerpapa (23. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Otto: mal was ganz anderes: wenn man in der Varde Au auf Mefo oder sogar Lachs will, geht das ab der Brücke die von Esbjerg nach Billum geht, oder sollte man dann die Varde au eher weiter oben versuchen? Oder ist das der falsche Fluss dafür?


----------



## Quappenjäger (23. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

otto pn angekommen oder dein postfach wieder voll ?#h


----------



## steini (23. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo,

ich fahre in der nächsten Woche zum ersten Mal zum
Heringsangeln nach Hvide Sande.

Kann mir jemand von Euch sagen, was ich für Material (Rute, Rolle, Schnur, Vorfächer) mitbringen muß, um ein paar Heringe zu überlisten?

Ich bin für jede Antwort dankbar.

Gruß
Steini


----------



## dkanglerpapa (23. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Otto sagt, da reicht Besenstiel! Aber Hauptsache Cirkle Hooks! Vorfächer mit kleinen Haken und nur n büschn Fischhaut! Schnur muss mehr als 3kg können, oder? Rolle? Früher haben wir die Schnur auf ner Konservenbüchse aufgerollt. Hab ich es richtig wiedergegeben, Otto? 
Ich kringel mich gleich! Nicht für ungut!

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



dkanglerpapa schrieb:


> Otto sagt, da reicht Besenstiel! Aber Hauptsache *Cirkle Hooks! Vorfächer mit kleinen Haken und nur n büschn Fischhaut*! Schnur muss mehr als 3kg können, oder? Rolle? Früher haben wir die Schnur auf ner Konservenbüchse aufgerollt. Hab ich es richtig wiedergegeben, Otto?
> Ich kringel mich gleich! Nicht für ungut!
> 
> Gruß
> Ralf


 


Hallo,#h

eine kurze "Klugscheixxerei" von mir dazu.
Cirkles sind gut,gibt es nach meiner Erfahrung aber nur in der 
Verbindung* mit Fischhaut* als System.#c
An manchen Tagen habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht,die *Fischhaut fängt gar nichts*.Dann relativ kleine Goldhaken mit
einer winzigen Perle in Verbindung mit einer recht *weichen* Rute einsetzen.Ansonsten schlitzen sie Serienweise aus.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## dkanglerpapa (23. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hej Jürgen, bindest Du die cirkle eingentlich selbst zum paternoster oder gibt es die fettich?#c|kopfkrat|wavey:


----------



## Michael_05er (23. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



dkanglerpapa schrieb:


> gibt es die fettich?#c|kopfkrat|wavey:


Nee, nicht fettig, mit Fischhaut: http://boddenangler.de/Balzer-Heringspaternoster-mit-Circle-Haken Hakengröße 8, wenn ich das auf dem Bild richtig lese.
Die haben auch ganz kleine "normale": http://boddenangler.de/Balzer-Heringspaternoster-Mini-Haken
@dkanglerpapa: Auf Konservenbüchsen aufgerollt damals!?! Wir hatten nichtmal Konservenbüchsen... *brabbel*

Grüße,
Michael
*Zählt sehnsüchtig die Tage bis zum Dänemark-Urlaub*


----------



## zanderman111 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

So, die Sachen sind gepackt. Wir freuen uns tierisch auf den Kurztrip zu Otto. Bis Sonntag angeln - bis die Arme schmerzen. Donnerstag geht es mit der Solea raus und Samstag machen wir die 21-Std-Wracktour mit der MS Lene/From. Freitagabend einschiffen und nachts um 01:00 legt der Dampfer ab. Ca 5-6Std fahren (wir schlafen) und dann geht es hoffentlich rund.

Vorher wollen wir noch in Hv. Sande die Heringe ärgern, bzw. uns gute Tipps von Otto abholen wo wir was ans Band bekommen. Ist schon schön, wenn man ohne Familie mal los darf und sich nur ums Angeln kümmert|rolleyes. Und was soll ich sagen: Die Vorfreude ist schon kaum noch auszuhalten. Bis morgen Otto#h#h


Gruß Kay


----------



## LAC (24. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen
habe mir einen neuen namen angelegt wobei mein scharfes auge ich behalten habe, nicht dass du dich erschreckt, wo denn der Otto bleibt - ich bin jetzt LAC.

Betreffend der cirkle hooks haken, möchte ich erwähnen, dass auf diese haken nicht mehr heringe beissen, sie haben nur einen vorteil, sollten sie beissen, dass sie nicht so schnell ausschlitzen wie bei den normalen haken. Inzwischen sind ja an den heringspaternostern zig "fischhaut arten"  zu finden, von stoff über kunststoff bis zur echten Fischhaut. Die kleinsten, sind sehr gut bei gutem wetter, wobei ich mich auch etwas nach dem wetter richte und auch schon mal andere dran mache - kann es jedoch nicht erklären, mache es aus dem gefühl, es geht um die reflektion unter wasser und wo sie sich aufhalten - auf dem grund oder im oberwasser.

@ dkangelpapa
die varde au ist auch ein gutes lachsgewässer, sehe oft angle auf bei der brücke strasse 11 von varde nach tarm.
Die fangbericht sind gut und ein versuch lohnt sich auch, wo
die genaue angelstrecke verläuft, kann ich nicht genau sagen, muss ich erst nachschauen.

Das mit dem besenstiel stimmt, man kann sie auch über hand angeln - alles kein probnlem. Im ehemaligen jugoslawien, da haben wir mit dem modersten material geangelt und mein freund, ein einheimischer, hat mehr über die hand gezogen, wie wir mit der angel - mit dieser angel habe ich aber auch einige rekordfische gezogen - oft wollen angeler gerade dieses gerät sehen, wenn sie es sehen, verstehen sie die welt nicht mehr und sagen, das es ist ja ein kirmesbesteck. Das stimmt 
Ich liebe auch die technik, jedoch ist ja der markt überschwemmt  - demnächst fängt man mit einer angel und merkt gar nicht mehr, das man etwas in den händen hält - hoffe ja nicht dass sie sich dabei in die hosen machen, weil sie nichts fangen beim angeln.


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen
> habe mir einen neuen namen angelegt wobei mein scharfes auge ich behalten habe, nicht dass du dich erschreckt, wo denn der Otto bleibt - *ich bin jetzt LAC.*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elwiss (24. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Im Moment, ist das so : egal welche Hakengrösse, oder welche Fischhaut, mit oder ohne Kugel oder sonstiges Lametta, die Heringe beissen nicht auf den Haken, der sitzt an allen Körperteilen nur nicht im Maul ! 
Hab bei ca. 40 Stk. gerade einen einzigen dabei gehabt der "richtig" gehakt hat.
Allersdings hat man durch diese Reisserei auch sehr viele Aussteiger dabei, bei mir fast 50 %.
Denke, da machen die Circle-Haken schon Sinn, habe leider keine und hier gibt die nicht.

Munter bleiben.

Gruß Björn.


----------



## Quappenjäger (24. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ otto 

hast meine nr bekommen mit der pn ??????

3 x noch schlafen und los gehts #h


----------



## okram24 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Otto: Du siehst mich verwirrt!;+

Was ist an "LAC" jetzt neu???#c

Gruß Marko


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



elwiss schrieb:


> Im Moment, ist das so : egal welche Hakengrösse, oder welche Fischhaut, mit oder ohne Kugel oder sonstiges Lametta, die Heringe beissen nicht auf den Haken, der sitzt an allen Körperteilen nur nicht im Maul !
> Hab bei ca. 40 Stk. gerade einen einzigen dabei gehabt der "richtig" gehakt hat.
> Allersdings hat man durch diese Reisserei auch sehr viele Aussteiger dabei, bei mir fast 50 %.
> Denke, da machen die Circle-Haken schon Sinn, habe leider keine und hier gibt die nicht.
> ...


 


Hallo Björn,#h

versuche es mit den kleinsten Goldhaken die zu bekommen sind.Am besten nur eine winzige Perle davor,und die leichtesten Heringsbleie,die noch zu händeln sind (um die max.20 gr).
Hat mich schon des ofteren gerettet.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## fischflotz (24. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@elwiss
Das ehrt dich das du die Fische nicht reissen willst, sondern angeln möchtest. Habe gerade einen Beitrag in einer Angelzeitung gelesen, dass die Stinte in Hamburg nicht beissen. Ich lach mich tot, als wenn die Stinte geangelt würden. Die werden doch alle gerissen. Aber wat reg ich mich auf.
Für HS habe ich mir die Circle-Patanoster besorgt und hoffe auf ein schönes Angeln in HS. Ich habe es allerdings nicht nur auf die Heringe abgesehen, sondern hoffe auch auf den einen oder anderen Fisch im Fjord.

gruß
Harald


----------



## elwiss (25. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo, 
heute Eimer voll gefangen, bleib dabei: egel welche Haken, auch circlehooks (hab ich dann doch hier bekommen), fisch wird zu 90 % gerissen, Aussteigerquote hoch auch mit den "Wunderhaken".
Allerdings schon mehr heringe dabei, die denn doch mal richtig gehakt sind.

Munter bleiben.

Björn




Wo is Otto ?


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (26. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



elwiss schrieb:


> Hallo,
> heute Eimer voll gefangen, bleib dabei: egel welche Haken, auch circlehooks (hab ich dann doch hier bekommen), fisch wird zu 90 % gerissen, Aussteigerquote hoch auch mit den "Wunderhaken".
> Allerdings schon mehr heringe dabei, die denn doch mal richtig gehakt sind.
> 
> ...


hallo wo gibt es circle hooks da oben ??

mfg


----------



## Quappenjäger (26. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Wo is Otto ?[/QUOTE]



das frage ich mich auch schon die ganze zeit|kopfkrat#c

morgen gehts auch los nach hs .


----------



## Norgeguide (26. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Leude,
bin soeben aus HS zurück.
Die Heringe werden jeden Tag mehr nur leider treiben die Seehunde die Schwärme immer wieder auseinander.Wer gerne  Plattfische haben will kann die im kleinen Binnenhafen auch günstig kaufen. Eigentlich 10Kr/St aber habe auch 15St für 100Kr bekommen, das ist echt ein Klacks.
Tja und dann bin ich Donnerstag mit der Lene From rausgewesen.
Im Frühjahr wenn von uns hier aus Deutschland noch keiner da ist ( Februar/März) angelt man auf Skrei ( Laichdorsch).
Da habe ich ja selber schon was gegen, aber egal.
Man kann prima schlafen auf dem Schiff. Essen ist so lala.
Gefangen haben wir auf dem ganzen Boot mit 9 Anglern 40 Dorsche die man mitnehmen konnte. Ich selber hatte 6.
21 Std an Bord, 5Std rausgefahren zu denn "WRACKS".
15 komplette Montagen verloren.
Die Dorsche standen alle am Grund, runtergelassen und fest nix mehr zu lösen.2Driften über das Wrack und dann wieder 20-30min Boot fahren und zum nächsten.
Der Service an Bord ist Vorbildlich und macht auch Spaß. War der einzige Deutsche an Deck , aber mit Englisch kein Problem waren alle Nett und Freundlich.
Ich denke die Fangaussichten zur jetzigen Zeit sind nicht die Besten. Hatten gute Drift so das ich schon mit 100G Pilkern angeln musste da ich die anderen (200 - 400g)  alle abgerissen habe:r.
Das gute, denn anderen Anglern ging es auch nicht besser.
Da wir bei 50m Tiefe geangelt haben kann ja mal einer runtertauchen und das alles wieder einsammeln.
So, nun noch kurz die Kosten, da hätt mich meine Holde fast gewürgt. 1250Kr das Boot und die Montagen auch noch mal locker 100-120€. Macht zusammen über denn Daumen 300€.
Und nun möge jeder selber endscheiden ob gut oder nicht gut.
Wie gesagt, im Frühjahr sicherlich ein Bringer aber vieleicht hatten wir auch einen schlechten Tag mit leichter Brise und Sonnenschein.
Gruß|wavey:
Norgeguide


----------



## elwiss (26. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo wo gibt es circle hooks da oben ??
> 
> mfg


 

Bei "Bei-Opa", der kommt min. 2 x am Tag mit'n Rad zur Schleuse und verkauft Bleie und Vorfächer.

Gruß

Björn


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

*


elwiss schrieb:



			Bei "Bei-Opa", der kommt min. 2 x am Tag mit'n Rad zur Schleuse und verkauft Bleie und Vorfächer.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


elwiss schrieb:


> Gruß
> 
> Björn


 


Dann ist ja auch geklärt,wo Otto abgeblieben ist.|supergri|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (26. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

|muahah: |jump:*


----------



## Quappenjäger (26. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

taucht der alte knochen nach den bleien und vorfächern um es denen die es abgerissen haber wieder zu verkaufen #d

otto , otto |kopfkrat*


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (27. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
ich schmeiss mich wech, deswegen wollte er so viele hokks haben *


----------



## elwiss (27. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo, gerade aus HS zurück, 1 Woche reicht natürlich hinten und vorne nicht ! Einfach zu wenig Zeit - und Zeit ist Fisch ! 
Vielen Dank nochmal an Otto für den schönen Tag und die vielen Tips !
Hab' dann auch doch noch 2 Eimer Hering mitbekommen. 
Wurde die letzten Tage immer besser, wer jetzt hinfährt kann sich richtig
besacken, denk ich.

@ Otto 

wird echt Zeit, daß Du dich hier mal wieder meldest, die Jungs machen dich ja echt fertig hier  

Viele Grüsse

Björn


----------



## Michael_05er (27. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Welche Technik setzt man denn in Hvide Sande beim Heringsfischen ein? Grundnah fischen oder eher direkt nach dem Einwerfen reinholen? Und eher sanft oder eher ruckartig? Oder muss man da variieren?
Gruß,
Michael


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Welche Technik setzt man denn in Hvide Sande beim Heringsfischen ein? Grundnah fischen oder eher direkt nach dem Einwerfen reinholen? Und eher sanft oder eher ruckartig? Oder muss man da variieren?
> Gruß,
> Michael


 


Hallo Michael,#h

die angewendeten Techniken sind recht unterschiedlich.
Eines haben sie aber gemeinsam,das absinken lassen.
Aber dafür gibt es keine allgemein gültige Regel.Mal stehen
die Heringe knapp über dem Grund,bedeutet gewaltige Hängergefahr.Mal stehen sie im Mittelwasser wo man sie
dann suchen muß.Für mich ist es jedenfalls sehr wichtig,die
Heringsbleie in unterschiedlichen Gewichten zu haben.Denn
egal,in welcher Tiefe sie auch stehen,man muß auch auf die
doch unterschiedliche Strömung reagieren können.Hoffentlich
habe ich dich jetzt genug ins Grübeln gebracht.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (28. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen / @ Okram
Den namen wollte ich schon seit einem jahr ändern, da sich die oberste etage vom center aufgeregt hat, ich würde zuviel bla,bla, bal schreiben - es hätte nichts mehr mit wissenschaft zu tun - nun liebe ich französisch und da es hier im board um fische geht - ist jetzt mein neuer name LAC = see, wo sich die fische wohlfühlen und sich vor freude überschlagen, wenn sie meine postings lesen, da ich mich jetzt gedanklich frei bewegen kann. Es kann also nur besser werden, da der lack noch lange nicht ab ist.|supergri 
Ich wollte mich erst lutscher nennen, da man mich immer ausquetscht, aber da war inge auch nicht mit einverstanden.

@ Elwiss
entschuldige, dass ich mich nicht gemeldet habe und nicht mehr gekommen bin, jedoch musste ich nach deutschland und kam nachts d.h. in den morgenstunden um 3.00 uhr zurück, dann war ich gerädert - am nächsten tag wollte ich kommen, aber auch da war ich arbeitsmäßig verhindert. Wir werden uns jedoch nochmal sehen, bzw. zusammen angeln gehen, wenn du in dk bist. 
Freue mich, dass ihr gut gefangen habt.

@ quappie, 
etwas interessantes für dich, habe zwei angler hier, die auf dorsch geangelt haben - 60 kg dorsch haben sie gezogen wobei ein leng auch gelandet wurde. Bis vor wenigen minuten haben wir uns darüber unterhalten - obwohl ich nicht mit war, stinke ich nach fisch, da sie immer noch filetierte fische eintüten. Ein bericht wird folgen, so wurde mir berichtet. 

@ Michael-05er
Michael, betreffend der technik für die heringsangelei ist es, wie es jürgen schon gepostet hat. Ich versuche durch unterschiedliche methoden festzustellen wo ich sie besser überlisten kann, d.h. im ober-, mittelwasser oder in grundnähe. Dann stelle ich mich darauf ein, wobei ich die strömung auch noch berücksichtige, d.h. ich arbeite mit bleigewichte die unterschiedlich sind. So wie ich festgestellt habe, wissen einige angler nicht wo ihr paternoster sich befindet, ob es im mittelwasser in grundnähe oder an der oberfläche ist, obwohll sie alle ihre ruckartigen bewegungen machen. Wenn man z.b. auf der nördlichen seite der schleuse zum meer hin, an der ecke des geländers steht, kann man in alle richtungen werfen, wird kein unterschiedliches blei genommen, dann angelt man einmal auf grund, wenn man zum land hin wirft, im mittelwasser wenn in richtung meer geworfen wird. Wirft man das paternoster in richtung mitte schleuse, entwickelt es sich als wellenreiter. Wer jedoch dieses gewässer lesen kann, der wird feststellen, dass auf der rechten seite des geländers, d.h. an der steinschüttung, sich eine kehrwasser bildet, d.h. die strömung in richtung fjord geht, obwohl alle schleusentore geöffnet sind und die strömung in richtung mehr geht. Damit es jeder versteht hier ein link:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kehrwasser

Kann man ein gewässer nicht lesen, sollte man es lernen, indem man es testet, z.b. wenn man eine pose ins wasser wirft, durch beobachtung kann man dann genau feststellen, welchen weg sie einschlägt, denn oft schwimmt sie auch in hvide sande im kreis, wird sie immer schneller und verschwindet - dann ist es kein fisch, sondern dieses, http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strudel_(Physik)
Wobei beim posenangeln mit naturköder, am äüßeren rand vom strudel immer gut gefangen wird.


----------



## elwiss (28. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Otto

kein Problem, schön daß Du wieder da bist und nicht verschollen 
vielleicht kommen wir in 3 Wo. nochmal ein Wochenende hoch, allerdings nicht zum Festival, ausser Du läßt dich zum "Mister Hering" wählen !

Gut erklärt, das mit dem Kehrwasser ist auch deutlich zu erkennen, war auch in den letzten Tagen so, wurden abends die Tore geöffnet, konnte man nördlich der Schleuse noch gut fangen, wenn südlich aufgrund der starken Strömung, nichts mehr ging.
Als der Wind am Do. nachließ, und das Wasser zum Ententeich wurde, standen die Fische sehr oft weit oben, dann empfahl es sich tatsächlich mit einem leicheren Blei zu Angeln, das nicht so schnell absank und mit schnelleren Einholen zum Erfolg zu kommen. - Bis die Seehunde die Heringe wieder verjagt haben...
Hab' mir bei den anderen Anglern einiges Abgucken können: weil ja noch nicht so viele Heringe da waren, war es schon interessant, zu sehen wer als erstes den Fisch gefunden hat, dann kurz geguckt wie weit geworfen wird, wie lange das Blei absinkt, wie schnell eingeholt wird und wie stark an der Rute "gezupft" wird, hat meistens auch geklappt.
Einige Angler allerdings haben immer die gleiche Technik angewendet und sich gewundert und geärgert das sie keinen Erfolg hatten. 
Die dann schnell die Stellung gewechselt und immer noch nicht gefangen, weil viel zu weit über den Schwarm geworfen, war schon geil...
Am Fr. haben die Heringe sogar oft gebissen, allerdings nur die etwas kleineren, waren dann leichter zu landen auch "Doubletten" und "Triples".
Ist echt schon ne' Sucht die Heringsangellei.
Hab gestern noch die die ersten 30 Stk. in Matjenreifer eingelegt, wenn die Mitte der Woche fertig sind und auf der Zunge zergehen, weis ich, daß sich der Aufwand wieder gelohnt hat !

Munter bleiben !

Gruß 

Björn


----------



## fischflotz (28. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@elwiss
Das waren tolle Berichte von Dir.#6
Vielen Dank dafür.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## elwiss (28. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



fischflotz schrieb:


> @elwiss
> Das waren tolle Berichte von Dir.#6
> Vielen Dank dafür.
> 
> ...


 
Keine Ursache,

ich war gerade nunmal vor ort und konnte ja was erzählen...#4
wünsche Dir genauso viel Erfolg und Spass, vieleicht bin ich dann auch ja nochmal da... wir sind da gerade was am planen dran. :vik:


----------



## bremer_jung (28. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Leute ich war dieses Jahr war ich schon in Hvide Sande. In der ersten Osterferienwoche. Auf Hering ging fast noch garnichts obwohl die Schleusen dich waren mhhh und die Forellen wollte auch nicht richtig 2009 habe an einen Teich in der Nähe von Hvide Sande eine 7 Pfund Forelle gefangen und dieses Jahr war es eher schleppend


----------



## elwiss (28. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



bremer_jung schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ich war dieses Jahr war ich schon in Hvide Sande. In der ersten Osterferienwoche. Auf Hering ging fast noch garnichts obwohl die Schleusen dich waren mhhh und die Forellen wollte auch nicht richtig 2009 habe an einen Teich in der Nähe von Hvide Sande eine 7 Pfund Forelle gefangen und dieses Jahr war es eher schleppend


 
etwas genauer bitte...;+


----------



## Quappenjäger (29. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

gestern an der schleuse viel wind , vereinzelt mal nen hering wobei 95 % mit leeren eimern wieder weg sind.

otto denk drann anzurufen :q


----------



## Quappenjäger (29. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

heute 4 std . an der schleuse geangelt und 10 heringe!
so auch der schnitt im großen und ganzen gewesen.
gebisssen und gerissen war in etwa gleich.


----------



## _FrenchTouch_ (29. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo all ihr lieben !

Hat jemand ein oder zwei tolle rezepte zum einlegen der heringe?
wie bekommt man denn am besten die gräten weg??

liebe grüüüüße !


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



_FrenchTouch_ schrieb:


> Hallo all ihr lieben !
> 
> Hat jemand ein oder zwei tolle rezepte zum einlegen der heringe?
> wie bekommt man denn am besten die gräten weg??
> ...


 



Hallo Frenchy,#h

schau doch mal im Forum in die Sparte "Fischrezepte".
Dort steht einiges über die Silberlinge.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## elwiss (29. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> heute 4 std . an der schleuse geangelt und 10 heringe!
> so auch der schnitt im großen und ganzen gewesen.
> gebisssen und gerissen war in etwa gleich.


 
#6 Durchhalten Quappe ! #6

und wenn Du nicht mehr kannst : einfach weiter angeln.


----------



## Oelki (30. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Otto,

du hast doch mal vor einiger Zeit nen Pilker mit Leuchtenden AUgen gesucht, hattest mal einen, in den du ein Blicklicht stopfen konntest, erinnerst du dich????

Ich habe im ASK.Katalog den Seapoint Flasching Jighead entdeckt: 57mm Haken 5/0 in grün, rot und weiß.
Er beginnt zu blicken sobald er mit Salzwasser in Berührung kommt. (KatalogSeite 289)

Schau mal nach, vielleicht gefällts dir????

HG Annette


----------



## LAC (30. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Oelki
Annette, danke für die information - werde mir welche besorgen - freue mich, dass du immer an mich denkst obwohl ich den pilker schon aus dem kopf hatte.

@ Quappie 
So wie ich ich lese sieht ja die angelei auf hering nicht so gut bei dir aus, werde heute mal für zwei std. nach hs fahren und mein glück versuchen - lüge dir dann zwei eimer voll wenn nichts läuft |supergri

@ Sunny
ich kann dir keine pn senden - kommt zurück - melde dich nochmal und teile mir deine telefonnummer mit.

@ elwiss
freue mich, dass du dieses mit dem kehrwasser erkannt hast, denn es ist von größter wichtigkeit, wenn man erfolg haben will.
Gruß Otto


----------



## Quappenjäger (30. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

kommt ja auch auf die größe vom eimer an .
bei mir wären das ca. 500 stk bei 2 eimer voll  |bigeyes      #h


----------



## Yupii (30. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ quappe
na, kriegste allein wieder nix auf die Reihe|supergri|supergri
Du hast das doch so schön in der K & K beschrieben
@ Otto
ich habe die Pilker ( Marke Eigenbau) passend für die Miniknicklichter in Augenhöhe durchbohrt.


----------



## delitant (30. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> kommt ja auch auf die größe vom eimer an .
> bei mir wären das ca. 500 stk bei 2 eimer voll  |bigeyes      #h


Hi
Also Heringe sind noch nicht richtig da? Oder hab ich was falsch  verstanden?


----------



## dippl (30. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



zanderman111 schrieb:


> So, die Sachen sind gepackt. Wir freuen uns tierisch auf den Kurztrip zu Otto. Bis Sonntag angeln - bis die Arme schmerzen. Donnerstag geht es mit der Solea raus und Samstag machen wir die 21-Std-Wracktour mit der MS Lene/From. Freitagabend einschiffen und nachts um 01:00 legt der Dampfer ab. Ca 5-6Std fahren (wir schlafen) und dann geht es hoffentlich rund.
> 
> Vorher wollen wir noch in Hv. Sande die Heringe ärgern, bzw. uns gute Tipps von Otto abholen wo wir was ans Band bekommen. Ist schon schön, wenn man ohne Familie mal los darf und sich nur ums Angeln kümmert|rolleyes. Und was soll ich sagen: Die Vorfreude ist schon kaum noch auszuhalten. Bis morgen Otto#h#h
> 
> ...


----------



## Balouderbaer (31. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Dipple,

ich wünsche viel Spaß und natürlich viel Fisch!!!

Seit Ihr im Sommer auch bei Otto?

Schöne Grüße
Manfred#h


----------



## dippl (31. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Manfred , nee wir fahren dieses Jahr nach Langeland um den Dorschen & Platten nachzustellen |supergri.Haben dort ein Haus & Boot gemietet .
Und wie sieht´s bei dir aus ?
Gruß dippl


----------



## Balouderbaer (31. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Andreas,#h

wir werden wieder bei Otto aufschlagen!
Ich freu mich schon!|supergri|supergri
Langeland ist bestimmt auch interressant, besonders mit Boot!#6
Schade, dass Ihr im Sommer nicht bei Otto seid, dann hätten wir den See  aufgeräumt!

Schöne Grüße an die Familie

Manfred|wavey:


----------



## dippl (31. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hej Manfred , ja ich freue mich auch schon wie ein
" Schneekönig"  auf Langeland aber Hvide Sande ist auch nicht schlecht !! Ist im Forellenpuff wieder was drin ??
Hat mir gut gefallen dort |supergri

Wann willst denn zu Otto und wie lange ? Auf Hornhecht ? 
Bitte grüße ihn recht herzlich von mir #h


----------



## zanderman111 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hi Rudi,
bin leider schon wieder zurück und muss arbeiten#q. War echt ne goile Zeit bei Otto:m Erzähl ich Dir aber lieber mal am Teich. War mit Harddmmuudd los. Bericht und ausgewählte Foddos kannste demnächst auf meiner Internetseite lesen/bewundern..So, muss was tun..........

Gruß Kay


----------



## dippl (31. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin Kay , erzähl schon , wollen doch alle hier wissen !! Lohnt sich die Tour ????!!!  Wieviel ??? 

So , so ...du hast bald ne eigene Homepage |rolleyes. 
Bist noch im Verein und am See ?? Kotzt mich ziemlich an ( der Verein ) .
Sehen uns :m


----------



## leif88 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

wie siehts aus mit hering wir fahren am 30 april hin sind die denn wahrscheinlich da??
gruß aus dem norden leif


----------



## Costas (31. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



leif88 schrieb:


> wie siehts aus mit hering wir fahren am 30 april hin sind die denn wahrscheinlich da??
> gruß aus dem norden leif



ja

#h


----------



## mallenrg (1. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin MOin,

sind die Heringe schon da? Ich wollte eigentlich die Woche ma hoch nach HS. Wäre cool wenn mir jemand der vor Ort ist bzw war? Wie siehts momentan aus?

mfg
mallenrg


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (1. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



mallenrg schrieb:


> Moin MOin,
> 
> sind die Heringe schon da? Ich wollte eigentlich die Woche ma hoch nach HS. Wäre cool wenn mir jemand der vor Ort ist bzw war? Wie siehts momentan aus?
> 
> ...



hallo dann strenge dich mal ein bißchen an und lies die letzten beiträge. dann wirst ne antwort bekommen. am besten erstmal selber gucken !!!!!


----------



## mallenrg (1. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@wlfsburgvirus

da steht, am 30. april sind die heringe ja warscheinlich da oder?
und die antwort is: ja

aber was interessiert mich der 30.april wenn ich nächste woche hoch will?

mfg
mallenrg


----------



## djoerni (1. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

wenn dir jemand sagen könnte wann und ob die fische beissen, wäre derjenige ein gemachter mann. 
Tendenziell sollte aber, sofern es wärmer wird, die chance auf reiche heringsernte steigen.


----------



## fischflotz (1. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



mallenrg schrieb:


> @wlfsburgvirus
> 
> da steht, am 30. april sind die heringe ja warscheinlich da oder?
> und die antwort is: ja
> ...


 
Dieser Trööt hat nicht nur eine Seite. Es sind schon 51. Viel Spass beim lesen|supergri

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Quappenjäger (1. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

also heringe sind da. stückzahlen bis 60 durch reißen und beißen möglich. alle noch randvoll mit laich und milch!


----------



## zanderman111 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Nun geht es so langsam wohl los. Letzte woche war eher mau...
@Rudi: hast ne PN


----------



## Quappenjäger (1. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

gestern noch 5 std. inner brandung gewesen aber nix. wasser auch noch ein wenig kalt. 
versuch war es wert.
an der schleuse jeden tag reichlich andrang.


----------



## porscher (1. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

was machen die heringe?


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



porscher schrieb:


> was machen die heringe?


 

Sie schwimmen in Richtung große Freiheit.:vik:
Noch Fragen?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## zanderman111 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



porscher schrieb:


> was machen die heringe?




die liegen in sauer


----------



## Zupper (1. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ein freundliches Hallo an alle und ein schönes Osterfest wünsche ich.
Fahre nächste Woche wie jedes Jahr im April nach Hvide Sande.
Möchte in diesem Jahr auch mal das Dorsch-Angeln ausprobieren.
Hat evtl. jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht mit dem Anbieter
im Hafen? Ich möchte nicht unbedingt 60€ (?) in den Sand setzen. Daher wäre es gut,wenn jemand über selbst gemachte Erfahrungen etwas schreiben könnte.

MfG Zupper


----------



## FangeNichts5 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Zupper
Ich hab hier mal den Bericht von Costas rausgekramt, er ist mit dem Kutter "MS Lene From gefahren, dieser ist neu in Hvide Sande.



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits
> 
> Und hier ist mein Bericht von meiner Hochseetour mit der "MS Lene From" am 14.2.2010 ab Hvide Sande.
> 
> ...


 
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## elwiss (1. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo, habe soeben erfahren, daß der Hering aufrgrund der zu geringen Population derzeit vorerst in ganz Dänemark nicht mehr befischt werden darf !
Leider anscheinend amtlich: www.dnkse/vorbutsild?straks=010410.dk

Laut offizieller Seite gilt das auch für das Beangeln vom Hering.
Keine Ahnung was man dazu sagen soll...

Gruß

Björn


----------



## Pit der Barsch (1. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

oha was nun#c


----------



## Costas (1. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



elwiss schrieb:


> Hallo, habe soeben erfahren, daß der Hering aufrgrund der zu geringen Population derzeit vorerst in ganz Dänemark nicht mehr befischt werden darf !
> Leider anscheinend amtlich: www.dnkse/vorbutsild?straks=010410.dk
> 
> Laut offizieller Seite gilt das auch für das Beangeln vom Hering.
> ...



Björn, ist Etwas zu offensichtlich, meinst Du nicht?


----------



## dippl (1. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Costas:

Hej , schöner Bericht , nur etwas stört mich ein klitzekleines bißchen : entweder waren die Dorsche mitten im Laichgeschäft oder hatten gerade abgelaicht wie man auf den Bildern wohl unschwer erkennen kann.Wie schmeckt so ein " Gartenschlauchfilet" eigentlich??

 Alle jammern über die Dorschbestände ... aber das muß ( darf noch ...) jeder für sich selbst entscheiden . 

Gruß dippl


----------



## okram24 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



elwiss schrieb:


> Hallo, habe soeben erfahren, daß der Hering aufrgrund der zu geringen Population derzeit vorerst in ganz Dänemark nicht mehr befischt werden darf !
> Leider anscheinend amtlich: www.dnkse/vorbutsild?straks=010410.dk
> 
> Laut offizieller Seite gilt das auch für das Beangeln vom Hering.
> ...


 
Welches Datum haben wir heute gleich wieder?!:vik:

Kleiner Scherz? Nich mit mir!!!|wavey:


----------



## fischflotz (2. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

War wohl doch zu offentsichtlich.
Aber wo ist eigentlich Otto? Is er in den Hafen gefallen?

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Costas (2. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



dippl schrieb:


> @ Costas:
> 
> Hej , schöner Bericht , nur etwas stört mich ein klitzekleines bißchen : entweder waren die Dorsche mitten im Laichgeschäft oder hatten gerade abgelaicht wie man auf den Bildern wohl unschwer erkennen kann.Wie schmeckt so ein " Gartenschlauchfilet" eigentlich??
> 
> ...



Hi

Es ist erfreulich zu erfahren, dass sich die Dorschbestände von Jahr zu Jahr erholt haben. Diese Fangzahlen hat man in den letzen Jahren kaum erlebt. Abgesehen davon, glaube ich nicht, dass die einige Hobbyfischer-Boote, die an der Nordsee mit "Touristen" fahren, einen grossen Einfluss auf den Dorschbestand haben. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass private mit dem eigenen Boot aufgrund des schweren Seegangs nicht  rausfahren, wie das der Fall an der Ostsee ist.

Wie dem auch sei, es bleibt jedem selbst überlassen, beim x.-ten Dorsch aufzuhören. Ich habe nun genug Fleisch für ein Jahr und so lange es nicht aufgebraucht ist, fahre ich nicht mehr raus.

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## elwiss (2. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Okay,
war ja nur ein Versuch... 
Das Flunkern und Übertreiben liegt mir wohl nicht...
Kann man mal sehen, was für ein schlechter Angler ich doch bin !

Frohe Ostern @ alle !

Munter bleiben !

Björn


----------



## LAC (2. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ elwiss
das ist ja eine interessante information mit den heringen - deshalb war ich noch mal kurz vor dem 1. april auf hering und habe in 3 std. 94 heringe gefangen. Waren alle schön groß und es lief super. Jeder angelr hatte erfolg.

@ quappie
was ist los mit der angelei, läuft es nicht so gut? Wir sehen uns ja heute, djoernie ist schon mit frauchen eingetroffen. Wir haben gut zugeschlagen bei den heringen.

@ zandermann
Kai, nun berichte mal, wie die tour so war - ich habe ja nur die fische gesehen und stinke immer noch nach fisch - das war ja der hammer - es war ja fast eine halbe tonne an dorsch.|supergri
Werde mir mal deine homepage anschauen, sag bescheid wenn du den bericht eingestellt hast.

@ Balauderbaer
Manfred, so wie ich lese kannst du es nicht abwarten - es ist auch im sommer noch fisch da - schleif schon mal die haken.|supergri
Gruß Otto


----------



## Zupper (2. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@FangeNichts5
Danke für Deine ausführliche und aussagekräftige Auskunft.
Das hilft doch schon weiter. )
MfG Zupper


----------



## elwiss (2. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ elwiss
> das ist ja eine interessante information mit den heringen - deshalb war ich noch mal kurz vor dem 1. april auf hering und habe in 3 std. 94 heringe gefangen. Waren alle schön groß und es lief super. Jeder angelr hatte erfolg.
> 
> hej otto,
> ...


----------



## elwiss (2. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Björn, ist Etwas zu offensichtlich, meinst Du nicht?


 
Hallo Costas,
hätte vieleicht in'n Sachtrööt gehört, hat aber ja leider keine Lobby, schade, mein' ich ernst !

MfG

Björn


----------



## Costas (2. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



elwiss schrieb:


> Hallo Costas,
> hätte vieleicht in'n Sachtrööt gehört, hat aber ja leider keine Lobby, schade, mein' ich ernst !
> 
> MfG
> ...



Hej Björn

Genau....in den Sachtrööt hätte man es Dir sofort abgekauft, denn da wird nur "sachliches" gepostet 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## zanderman111 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hi Otto,
das mit dem Bericht geht auch los. Ich geniesse gerade das richtig goile Wetter hier. Die Sonne scheint und im Windschatten ist es richtig klasse. Werde mich mal die nächsten Tage dran machen. Habe mir schon mal die Foddos angeschaut, die Hartmut von uns gemacht hatte|bigeyes. Die kommen nicht rein, ich habe festgestellt, daß wir beide nicht so fotogen sind#c.

Vielen, vielen Dank nochmal für Deine herzliche Gastfreundschaft. Ich habe mich sofort heimisch bei Dir gefühlt und selten einen Angler getroffen, der sein Revier so gut kennt wie Du. Das war wirklich der Hammer...

Ich melde mich die nächsten Tage, wenn ich alles "aufbereitet" habe. Nachher werde ich erstmal meine Beute in die Pfanne hauen und es mir mit der Familie gut gehen lassen.

Gruß Kay


----------



## FangeNichts5 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Zupper schrieb:


> @FangeNichts5
> Danke für Deine ausführliche und aussagekräftige Auskunft.
> Das hilft doch schon weiter. )
> MfG Zupper


 
Brauchst dich nicht bei mir zu bedanken, sondern bei Costas, ich habe nur den Bericht rausgesucht.:m
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## dippl (2. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Es ist erfreulich zu erfahren, dass sich die Dorschbestände von Jahr zu Jahr erholt haben. Diese Fangzahlen hat man in den letzen Jahren kaum erlebt. Abgesehen davon, glaube ich nicht, dass die einige Hobbyfischer-Boote, die an der Nordsee mit "Touristen" fahren, einen grossen Einfluss auf den Dorschbestand haben. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass private mit dem eigenen Boot aufgrund des schweren Seegangs nicht  rausfahren, wie das der Fall an der Ostsee ist.
> 
> ...



Hallo Costas , Du hast sicher Recht das die " paar" Dorsche nicht sonderlich ins Gewicht fallen und ich gönne Dir ja auch die Filet´s . Ist es denn aber unbedingt nötig ausgerechnet in der Laichzeit die Dicken zu fangen ? Sie sind es doch die für den so wichtigen Nachwuchs sorgen !!! Oder sind solche Fänge nur in dieser Zeit möglich ? Bei uns in Schleswig - Holstein wurde das Dorschfangverbot :

imhttp://www.landesfischereiverband-sh.de/verband/vorstand/index.php 

auch im April durch EU- Beschluss gegen den Widerstand unseres _!! Landesfischereiverbandes !!_ |kopfkrat aufrecht erhalten!Wir alle wissen doch ganz genau das ein Fangverbot den Dorschbestand außerordentlich helfen würde ! In der westlichen Ostsee gibt es jetzt wieder einen großen Jungdorschbestand und den gilt es groß werden zu lassen , damit wir Angler auch bald mal wieder bei uns vernünftig Dorsche fangen können!
Denn so´n Dorschfilet ist einfach lecker 

Gruß dippl


----------



## zanderman111 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Rudi: hast ne pin

@all
Letzte Woche waren die Fische fertig mit Laichen. Jedenfalls in der Nordsee und da wo wir waren. Aber ich geben Dippl völlig recht. Wir sollten nur aufpassen in diesem Thread diese Problematik zu behanden. Dafür gibt es andere. 

Gruß Kay


----------



## Schleien_Lover (2. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Was wird zurzeit gefangen in HS? Wollten in 2 Wochen (16.4) los.


----------



## zanderman111 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Wie willste denn los? Ufer, Fjord; Schiff; Brandung, Teich??????? Es werden auf alle Fälle Fische gefangen.........


----------



## Schleien_Lover (2. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Auf Heringe ) Vom Ufer am Hafen. Mit Paternoste rund Heringsblei


----------



## zanderman111 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

dann wirste richtig gut fangen#6, wenn Du dann einen Platz findest#c. Unglaublich was da los ist;+....Und alles wegen Hering. Aber pass auf die Seehunde auf.........


----------



## Schleien_Lover (3. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



zanderman111 schrieb:


> Aber pass auf die Seehunde auf.........


 
Wieso Seehunde |bigeyes


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Schleien_Lover schrieb:


> Wieso Seehunde |bigeyes


 

Nimm einen Eimer Frolic mit,sonst sind deine Heringe
futsch.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (4. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgenbreithardt
Hallo jürgen, melde mich mal kurz zurück, inzwischen bin ich etwas weiter gekommen und habe zwischendurch auch noch geangelt. Hatte mit bordie meckes guten erfolg beim heringsfang - hatten etwa 70 Stück in 2,5 std gefangen. Jedoch lief es nicht so gut bei bordie djornie und quappie - sie waren am vormittag da und hatten eine hand voll - hat wohl etwas mit dem wetter zu tun, es lag rotwein in der luft.:q Heute waren wir nochmal am fjord eine stund jedoch ohne erfolg, djornie hatte auch kein erfolg, da er eingerollt im bett noch lag und von fische träumte. Es war jedoch eine runde sache. Melde mich per pn noch.

@ Schleien-Lover
Du fragst: wieso seehunde - in hvide sande sind ca. bis zu 17 seehunde täglich auf heringsjagd. Nun sind es schlaue tiere und sie haben erkannt, dann es einfacher ist, den hering von der angel zu pflücken, als ihn zu jagen. Dieses machen sie öfteren und pflücken dir deine heringe vom haken - sind aber sonst ganz niedliche tiere, sie bedanken sich sogar und kommen ganz nah an dich heran und schauen dich mit ihren treuen augen an und wollen dir sagen - mach weiter, ich benötige pro tag 6 kg. :q
Jedenfalls sind sie so schlau, dass sie nicht alle abfressen, sonst kommt kein angler mehr, sie graben sich also nicht selbst ihr eigenes grab - wie das so oft bei anderen kreaturen, die nicht wissen was sie tun, der fall ist.

@ Zandermann,
Kay - gib gas - freue mich schon auf den bericht, unser fotegenes waren ja nur die fische - wir sind halt gezeichnet vom leben.

@ dippl
das mit den laichdorschen ist auch bei uns geregelt in der ostsee, denn die laichgebiete wurden von den ländern schweden und dänemark gesperrt für die fischerei.
Nun  ist der dorsch ja eine fischart, der sich sehr schnell vermehren kann, da er je nach größe bis zu 9 millionen eier abgeben kann. Ein jahr fangverbot und der dorschbestand würde sich erholen. Das problem ist, dass der dorschbestand weltweit betrachtet wird, die hauptfanggebiete liegen jedoch nicht in der nordsee bzw. ostsee - sondern im westlichen atlantik. Wobei jedoch die population ostsee und nordsee nichts mit der im westlichen atlatik zu tun hat, da es ein eigener stamm ist, der sich dort auch vermehrt. In der nordsee ist er fischereilich zusammengebrochen und der kabeljau, der in husum an der nordsee verkauft wird, wird in der ostsee gefangen - wie lange noch steht in den sternen - jedenfalls sind diese nord- und ostsee bestände sehr stark gefährdet.
Hoffen wir das beste, dass sie sich erholen und bald jeder angler sich sein eigenbedarf holen kann. Ich melde meinen schon mal an - fahre 2015 mal raus um zu schauen :q


----------



## dippl (4. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Otto , warum willst Du bis 2015 warten , so´n anständiger Dorsch wächst doch sehr schnell |kopfkrat. Bei Euch ist wohl das Dorschfieber ausgebrochen , was ? 
Naja , bei den Fängen von Zanderman111 auch kein Wunder :q.
Was macht der Forellensee & die Forellen  bei dir um die Ecke ?
Wünsche dir noch viiiiiiiieel Petri Heil #h
Gruß dippl


----------



## LAC (5. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ dippel
Hallo dippel, war ein kleiner scherz mit dem jahre 2015, jedoch auch etwas mit wahrheit verhaftet. Könnte mir vorstellen, wenn die dorschbestände weiter in den keller gehen, daß von seiten der zuständigen stellen, ein jahr fangverbot ausgesetzt wird, dann wäre 2015 ein gutes jahr, wo mit kapitalen dorschen gerechnet werden kann. 

Denn trotz der guten fänge der angler an den wracks, zieht sich der dorsch langsam gen norden und der bestand ist in der nordsee sowie in der ostsee zum teil zusammengebrochen. Auch wenn an den warcks die angler noch erfolge verbuchen, es sind kleine eldorados, die von der berufsfischerei nicht aufgesucht werden, da der schaden an den netzten usw. eine größere summe verschluckt, als die ernte einbringt.
Ein wrak kann jedoch schnell von anglern abgefischt werden - alle wracks sind erfasst und sie liegen nicht immer zusammen - es ist ja kein massengrab bzw. ein schiffsfriedhof, wobei es dieses auch weltweit zu finden ist, jedoch nicht in der nordsee.
Von anglern wurde mir berichtet, dass über ein wrack nur ein kurzer stopp gemacht wird, damit nicht alle fische gefangen werden - dieses ist ja erfreulich. 
Jetzt kann man sich gedanken machen - wie oft man ein wrak anfahren kann - damit noch was läuft. Wobei nach einer gewissen zeit, sich dort auch neue fische ansammeln - aber all dieses sind vermutungen und man stellt es erst fest, wenn nichts mehr läuft. 
Ich würde mich jedoch freuen, wenn der dorschbestand sich erholt und alle angler die eine fahrt buchen, auch fische fangen, dann ist es traumhaft.
Gruß otto


----------



## dippl (5. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hej Otto , ja da hast du Recht |wavey:. Wie gesagt , in der Ostsee werden von den Anglern massiv kleine Dorsche gefangen was natürlich die Hoffnung nährt das bald ein schöner Dorschbestand vorhanden ist. Aber solange die Trawler mit ihren Schleppnetzen die Ostsee " umpflügen" und den Beifang ( mehr oder weniger Tot) über Bord schmeißen wird es wohl für den Dorsch sehr schwer bleiben .
Gruß dippl


----------



## derthomasgl (5. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo!

Da ich in 2 Wochen nach Hvide Sande fahre, wollte ich mal fragen wie es dort mit den Forellenseen in der Umgebung aussieht.Letzes Jahr im Mai war ich da und einige Forellenanlagen sind "untergegangen", wie zum Beispiel die Anlage in Argab. Weisst vielleicht Jemand ob die Forellenanlage direkt in Hvide Sande noch gibt, der Pächter hatte letztes Jahr irgendwie seine Fische durch ne Krankheit verloren,die Zuchtbecken waren ungewöhnlich leer gewesen(Stand Mai 2009). Gibt es sonst noch was neues in Hvide Sande?

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## LAC (6. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ dippel, 
da gebe ich dir recht, die ostsee ist umgepflügt und ist nicht nur in worten platt, sie ist platt vom fischbestand und ist umgepflügt d.h. platt wie ein sportplatz - wo der angler ein schweres spiel hat um erfolg verbuchen zu können. Fische sind allgemeingut und ich frage mich oft, wer hat diesen berufsfischern das erlaubt, dass sie alles ernten ohne zu sähen. Wir könnten morgen auch berufsfischer werden und zuschlagen - leider sind die guten zeiten vorbei und man kann nicht mehr aus dem vollen schöpfen und da lässt man sich schon was einfallen, damit der rubel rollt. Die gesetze und verodnungen betreffend der fangquoten sind sehr wichtig, sonst würden sie alles fangen was geld bringt. Leider entstehen sie, wenn es schon zu spät ist. Nun hat ja das umweltbewußte denken erst seit drei jahrzehnten
begonnen und bei einigen ist es im kopf noch nicht gelandet. Eine umstellung die sehr schwer ist und einige wissen nicht was das ist, da bei ihnen nur das geld und die zeit zählt. 
Der rote tun, steht durch unkontroliertes fischen weltweit vor dem aus. Er war einmal in der nordsee vertreten, wurde sogar von angler in der nordsee gefangen. In kopenhagen wurde in den 50ger jahren ein tunfischvereien gegründet, die mitglieder haben mit erfolg tunfische in der nordsee geangelt. In den 50ger jahren habe ich sie als kind in den auktionshallen von cuxhaven gesehen - in reih und glied lagen sie dort. Richtige brocken an tune waren es und ich war fasziniert welche größe sie hatten, bis zu 3 m länge. Heute ist kein tun mehr in der nordsee und die auktionhallen in cuxhaven existieren nicht mehr. Esbjerg hat den fischereihafen auch dicht gemacht, in hvide sande läuft auch nichts mehr - da macht man sich andere gedanken, damit der schiffsbetrieb noch erhalten bleibt.

Die berufsfischerei hat nicht geschlafen und ihre technik ist sehr fortschrittlich, es wird in fachkreisen gesagt, dass sie fortschrittlicher ist als der flugzeugbau. Da muss was wahres dran sein, denn aus 3000 km kann man heute alles orten z.b. tunfische durch FADs (fish aggregation device / fischversammlungsgeräte), die wassertemperatur wird sogar erfasst und vieles mehr, da alles eine rolle spielt für einen guten fang. Heute kann man in wenigen minuten in 3000 m tiefe - auf einen meter genau - die bergspitzen im meer abfischen - alles sichtbar und über computer gesteuert.

Das problem liegt ja nicht beim menschen, weil er fisch verzehrt. Der faktor ist das fischöl, denn darin stecken die wichtigen omega-3 fettsäuren, die nicht nur der mensch sondern auch der lachs zum leben braucht. Charles Clover - hat gut recherchiert und erwähnte im buch "fisch kaputt" - vom leerfischen der meere und die konsequenzen für die ganze welt, dass 70 % der gesamten gegenwärtigen produktion zu fischfutter verarbeitet wird. Anderseits dienen aber nur 34 % des fischmehls als fischfutter. 29% werden an schweine verfüttert und 27 % an hühner. Nur 10 % fließen in verschiedenen anderen nahrungsmitteln für menschen oder tiere.
Wir könnten uns lange über das leerfischen unterhalten und durchleuchten, dann würde manch ein angler weinen, da er die welt nicht mehr versteht.
Zum glück sind noch hier und da kleine eldorados für den angler geblieben - da nicht alle die technik besitzen - wo er mit etwas glück etwas landen kann. Wie lange es noch ist, steht in den sternen geschrieben, jedoch steht fest, dass es schneller schlechter als besser wird mit der fischfauna. Seit der industriellen fischerei (50ger jahren) sind die fischbestände in den Ozeanen um 90% zurückgegangen, von den tropen bis zu den polen. Der aalbestand ist um 70% geschrumpft und die larven kommen schon gar nicht mehr in europa an, die gründe sind zum teil bekannt.
Gruss Otto

@ derthomasgl

Thomas, ein angler hat mir gesagt, dass die anlage in hvide sande noch existiert. Von einer krankheit habe ich nichts erfahren. Er hatte mal probleme mit dem sauerstoff, darüber habe ich mich mal vor einigen jahren mit dem besitzer unterhalten - so wie ich gesehen habe, ist inzwischen eine pumpe dort.
Was ist sonst los, die anderen put und take anlagen liegen im südlichen bereich von hvide sande oder auf der anderen seite vom fjord. 
Momentan läuft es mit dem hering gut und die hornhechte kommen bald.
Habe in den abendstunden eine nachricht erhalten, dass drei kapiale lachse zwischen 15 und 17 kg gestern in der varde au gefangen wurden.


----------



## fischflotz (6. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Wie sieht es denn zur Zeit im Fjord aus? Wollte nicht nur Heringe angeln, sondern auch den Barschen nachstellen. 

Gruß
Harald


----------



## LAC (6. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Fischflotz
Harald, barsch und hecht läuft immer gut, wenn du die ecken kennst, hvide sande ist jedoch nicht der richtige platz, da kann man nur hering und hornhechte landen. Der südliche fjord ist gut für barsch, sowie die östliche seite.


----------



## fischflotz (7. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Fischflotz
> Harald, barsch und hecht läuft immer gut, wenn du die ecken kennst, hvide sande ist jedoch nicht der richtige platz, da kann man nur hering und hornhechte landen. Der südliche fjord ist gut für barsch, sowie die östliche seite.


 
Danke Otto für die schnelle Antwort. Ich habe mir schon einige Angelstellen notiert, die hier im Forum genannt wurden. Da unser Ferienhaus in Bjerregard liegt, haben wir es dann ja auch nicht so weit.
Aber hat der Hecht nicht Schonzeit?

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Costas (7. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Danke Otto für die schnelle Antwort. Ich habe mir schon einige Angelstellen notiert, die hier im Forum genannt wurden. Da unser Ferienhaus in Bjerregard liegt, haben wir es dann ja auch nicht so weit.
> Aber hat der Hecht nicht Schonzeit?
> 
> Gruß
> Harald



Der Hecht ist in April geschützt, d.h. C&R ist erlaubt.


----------



## LAC (7. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Fischflotz
Harald, wie costas es schon gepostet hat, der hecht hat schonzeit bis zum 30.april
Hier mal ein link betreffend der schonzeiten und mindestmaße für süßwasserfische.
http://www.visitdenmark.com/tysklan...v-ferie/lystfiskeri/lystfiskferksvandlove.htm

Gruß Otto


----------



## fischflotz (7. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Naja Hecht ist sowieso nicht mein Zielfisch. Barsch schmeckt mir besser. Für mich ist sowieso wichtiger das mein Sohn gut fängt. Sein Gesicht zeigte letztes Jahr diesen gewissen Stolz, als er eine kapitales Rotauge landete. Vielleicht fängt seine Freundin ja auch wieder so einen Megahecht wie letztes Jahr im Fjord. Der hatte bestimmt seine 10 cm.:qAber sie hat sich gefreut wie eine Schneekönigin. Für solche Momente geht man mit der Familie angeln.
Samstag geht es endlich los, auf nach HS.:vik:

Gruß


----------



## Oelki (7. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Otto,

also ich muß doch bitten#d, wolltest du mir nicht das Hochseeangeln zeigen? Ich komme doch dieses Jahr nach HS, nicht 2015!

Hallo Jürgen,

ich bin derzeit anderweitig, mit Gartenarbeit, Job und Geburtstagsvorbereitungen beschäftigt. 
Außerdem hat sich mein erster Angeleinsatz an einem hiesigen Forellenpuff sehr erfolgreich gestaltet, zu dritt in einer Stunde 23Fische! Eine bis 900g, zwei unter 400g, die anderen dazwischen. Zwei Rogner, der Rest Milchner, die Milch (oder sagt man bei der Forelle die Hoden?) habe ich gebraten, angeblich ein österreichische Spezialität, sehr lecker!!!
Schmeckt die vom Hering auch?????

Liebe Grüße Annette


----------



## LAC (7. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Oelki
Annette, wenn du kommst werde ich mich anstrengen und dir alles zeigen was du willst, ich mache mir keine sorgen, auch wenn die zeit nicht so gut ist, wir werden fische fangen.
2015 ist ein jahr wo etweder die dorsche richtig da sind oder ganz ausgerottet sind, wenn von seiten der zuständigen behörden keine einschränkung gemacht wird.
Gratulation für die die portionsfische. Nun schneidest du die "hoden" an, ich stehe auf eier, nicht dass ich darauf trete, aber ich esse sie sehr gerne vom hering.
Kleines rezeptchen: Deine sogenannten "hoden" im wasser säubern und in der pfanne mit öl, leicht mit einer gabel zerdrücken, dann rührt man ein ei (hühnerei) darunter, dazu salz und pfeffer und leicht anbraten. 
Schmeckt tierisch gut als brotaufstrich, vor zwei tagen habe ich es noch gemacht und bedenke deine sogenannten "hoden" haben eine gute haftung - man bekommt sie kaum noch aus dem becken. :q 
Wir haben einen kleinen profi bei uns, der hat einen lachs heute aus der skjern au gelandet um die 5 kg. Habe ihn gerade eingefroren.


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> 
> also ich muß doch bitten#d, wolltest du mir nicht das Hochseeangeln zeigen? Ich komme doch dieses Jahr nach HS, nicht 2015!
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Annette,#h

vielen Dank.Ich weiss deine Prioritätenliste zu 
schätzen.|rolleyes
Und bei der Forelle sagt man "Klöten".

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## werderhb1 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Wie sieht es denn in Thorsminde aus ? Läuft der Hering schon ? Hat man dort ein bißchen mehr Ruhe wie in HS ? Fängt man im Hafen alternativ noch Platte (oder so) ? Für 'ne kurze Meldung wäre ich sehr dankbar ! :q


----------



## LAC (8. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ werderhb1
Wie es genau aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen, in hvide sande läuft es mit den heringen momentan gut. Oft bin ich jedoch-  in den letzten jahren - wenn in hvide sande nichts lief, nach thorsminde gefahren - da lief es dann gut. Habe die fahrten einfach gewagt - ohne info - und es hat immer funktioniert. 
Für platte fahre ich nicht nach thorsminde, die kann ich in der nordsee, am anfang des ringköbingfjordes schon fangen in kapitalen größen.
Ob du etwas mehr ruhe dort in thorsminde hast? Wenn alle die ruhe suchen, wird es ganz schön wild dort, da die guten plätze schon belegt sind. In hvide sande findest du immer einen platz auch ein ruhiges plätzchen wo du angeln kannst - es ist ja etwa eine strecke von 1 km wo du die heringe überlisten kannst - ich musste noch nie nach hause fahren. Wobei die guten plätze und die man einfach erreichen kann am schnellsten belegt werden. Es hat auch etwas mit der saison zu tun, d.h. ist ferienzeit oder nicht.


----------



## LutzLutz (8. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

so nun will ich mich doch auch mal zu wort melden.
für mich gehts samstag für eine woche nach hvide sande bzw. söndervig.
hering läuft ja inzwischen wohl schon ganz gut....und brandung kenn ich mich da oben auch ganz gut aus....aber wir wollen es nun auch mal am forellensee probieren und da wir dies noch nie gemacht haben wollt ich mal fragen welche dort in der umgebung zu empfehlen sind...
am letzten april bzw ersten mai wochenende gehts dann nochmal nach hvide sande aber dann nur für hering....jetzt solls ne mischung aus urlaub und angeln sein.
ich wär sehr dankbar im bezug auf forellensee tipps.
und werde natürlich ausführlich berichten wenn ich wieder da bin wie es da oben so ausschaut.
mfg lutz


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (8. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

#w#a|pfisch:#::a:s|jump:


----------



## werderhb1 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort LAC - ich muß (und will) mich völlig umorientieren. In jüngeren Jahren war ich voll auf Langeland gepolt. Dann wurde es dort immer magerer und wie die Fähre dann auch noch wegfiel habe ich auf Norwegen umgeschwenkt. Inzwischen scheue ich jedoch die lange Anfahrt. Ich habe auch keine Lust immer pumktgenau die Fähre zu buchen sondern möchte auch mal spontan für ein paar Tage fischen. Mal sehen, wo ich mich langfristig festbeisse. Nochmals Danke und bis auf nächstes Mal #h - ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten wenn ich die Kurve gekriegt habe !


----------



## LAC (8. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ LutzLutz
Lutz, du kennst dich ja ein wenig aus in hvide sande, wenns um die forellenseen geht, ist der ausgangsort nicht gerade der beste, da die meisten im südlichen bereich und auf der östlichen seiten vom fjord liegen. Eine genau auskunft über solche puffs, kann ich nicht machen, es ist eine geldeinnahmequelle für den betreiber und mal sieht es gut aus und mal schlecht.
Wir haben im moment drei familien bei uns, die angeln, vor zwei tagen haben sie eine anlage besucht, der betreiber hatte ihnen gesagt, dass er gerade besetzt hätte - 6 oder 7 kapitale forellen um die 3 kg haben sie gelandet. Sie waren glücklich, gestern haben sie erneut dort geangelt und keiner hat etwas mehr gefangen. So ist es mit der angelei an diesen anlagen. Ich kann dir gerne alle nennen im südlichen bereich sowie am holmslandklitt d.h. die schmale dünenstreifen der die nordsee vom fjord trennt, sowie im östlichen bereich vom fjord, aber ob du erfolg hast liegt vom besatz, der angelmethode und etwas hat es auch mit dem wetter zu tun. Jedenfalls setzen alle betreiber fische ein, wenn die kasse stimmt d.h. es müssen auch welche gefangen werden - das können aber auch nur ein, zwei angler sein und die anderen gehen leer aus.
Werde dir eine pn senden - dann gebe ich dir weitere informationen.

@ Wolfsburg Virus
Fabi, mehr musst du ja nicht posten. 
Jedoch kannst du froh sein. dass ich ein herz für anfänger habe. Nur wenige wissen es z.b. jürgen breithardt, dass ich in der zeit wo du kommst, einen termin habe marrakesch, nur zwei tage hätte ich mit dir angeln können - dad hätte normal gereicht. Inzwischen jedoch habe ich einen neuen flug gebucht und muss einen tag in italien verbringen, damit ich die ganze zeit dich ertragen kann - freu dich drauf, sonst hätte ich es nicht gemacht - inge lasse ich zurück - bekomme dafür 25 kamele. Werde dann nicht mehr angeln, sondern kamelrennen in den dünen machen.

@ Werderhb1
Diese umorientierung kann ich verstehen, ich habe diese auch erlebt, als die fähren nicht mehr fuhren. Ich war damals in kappeln und konnte von gelting nach faaborg fast tag und nacht fahren für 2 Mark mit pkw - hatte eine 10er karte. Es war super, konnte noch zollfrei einkaufen und in gut 1 std. war ich in dänemark. Als jedoch die butterdampfer nicht mehr fuhren - wurde es ein weg von 250 km. Oft habe ich auch kiel - langeland genommen, jedoch sind die zeiten vorbei. Der tourismus ist förmlich auf langeland zusammengebrochen und man konnte reichlich häuser kaufen für kleines geld, da über kolding es ganz schön weit ist mit dem fahrzeug.

Ich helfe dir gerne bei deiner umorientierung und der bereich hvide sande ist ja nicht schlecht, wobei ich dir den südlichen bereich von hvide sande empfehle, denn dort sind gute plätze für kapitale platte und die besten angelgebiete im fjord. Außerdem kannst du schnell zur den auen fahren. Hvide sande zählt für mich nur gut für hering und hornhecht - denn da fahre ich hin, angele 3 stunden und habe meinen eimer voll. Wenn ich jeden tag dort angele könnte ich ein fischladen aufmachen. Willst du jedoch außer hering und hornhecht auich noch andere fischarten fangen, dann ist hvide sande in meinen augen eine tote hose. Was für fischarten möchtest du angeln, vielleicht ja auch noch was anderes erleben, teile es kurz mal mit - auch per pn - dann nenne ich dir die stellen.

@ alle
Grenzenlose freiheit in dänemark
Es hat zwar nichts mit angeln zu tun, jedoch hat es mich ein wenig berührt. Gestern ist ein privatflugzeug in dk abgestürzt, außer einer tocher, die noch im koma liegt ist die ganze famile dabei ums leben gekommen. Als es durch die nachrichten bekannt wurde, ist in der nacht von der familie das haus ausgeraubt worden sowie zwei autos gestohlen und da man nicht alle wertsachen auf einmal transportieren konnte, kamen die täter zweimal um räumten richtig auf. 
Ist der hammer, als es im fernsehen gesendet wurde - grenzenlose freiheit ist angesagt, da klettert einige über leichen.
Wünsche keinen einen schweren unfall in dänemark, dann könnten die angelsachen fehlen.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (9. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@otto. mensch da haben wir ja pech gehabt das du doch da bist hihihihi. nein ist doch sehr gut. und extra für uns. du lernst schnell. ich will ja endlich mal ein hecht oder barsch fangen. also streng dich an.

mfg


----------



## fischflotz (9. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Otto
Das mit den Leuten, die über Leichen gehen ist ja leider nicht nur in Dänemark so. Ist ja überall so. Der Mensch ist halt ein Tier. Oh sorry, wollte die Tiere nicht beleidigen.

Aber was soll ich mich ärgern. Morgen geht es endlich los. 1 Woche Hvide Sande. Angeln, angeln, angeln. Und das mit der ganzen Familie. Also wenn ihr 4  bekloppte Deutsche aus einem Galaxy steigen seht, nicht wundern, die wollen nur angeln.|supergri
#a
Mal sehen ob ich in HS mal ins Internet komme. Ansonsten melde ich schon mal ab. Bis in 1 Woche dann.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## blue1887 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

moin,wir fahren auch morgen los,haben diesmal in Klegod ein Haus,schön Heringe angeln und auf Platte vom Strand,freu:q,Wetter soll ja auch mitspielen,werde mal berichten wies so läuft ,haben Internet im Haus,vieleicht sieht man ja den einen oder anderen,ich trage meistens ne Mütze mit 1887,#h
so noch bissl packen und denn solls morgern losgehen,bis denn.
Grüsse Thorsten


----------



## zanderman111 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

So, ich habe mal meine erste Tour (von zweien) auf meine Seite gestellt. Ihr könnt es hier nachlesen. Von Beileidsbekundungen bitte ich abzusehen, denn es wurde noch richtig Klasse.|uhoh:

Gruß Kay


----------



## LutzLutz (9. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ lac 
das wär super mit der pn....
in deutschland ist es ja auch so einen tag fängt man massen am forellensee und den anderen wieder gar nichts.....die angelei ist sowieso nicht meine lieblingsangelei aber ein paar mal im jahr geh ich dann doch hin um ein paar forellen zum räuchern zu haben...
die beste angelei bleibt immer noch das brandungsangeln wie ich finde....falls du dich noch erinnern kannst im herbst hat ich ja beim brandungscup in hvide sande meinen sektor gewonnen und nen gutschein für eine woche ferienhaus bekommen....der wird jetzt eingelöst..schönes 5 sterne haus 
wenn du das mit der pn machen willst dann müsste das aber noch am besten bis heut abend klappen wweil wir morgen früh los wollen.
danke schon mal im vorraus für deine bemühungen.
mfg lutz


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



fischflotz schrieb:


> @Otto
> Das mit den Leuten, die über Leichen gehen ist ja leider nicht nur in Dänemark so. Ist ja überall so. Der Mensch ist halt ein Tier. Oh sorry, wollte die Tiere nicht beleidigen.
> 
> Aber was soll ich mich ärgern. Morgen geht es endlich los. 1 Woche Hvide Sande. Angeln, angeln, angeln. Und das mit der ganzen Familie. Also wenn ihr 4 bekloppte Deutsche aus einem Galaxy steigen seht, nicht wundern, die wollen nur angeln.|supergri
> ...


 

Sollte kein Problem sein,In HS sind 2 Bäckereien mit
freien Internetzugang.

Schönen Urlaub,Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## elwiss (9. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hi,

bin ab morgen auch nochmal für ein paar Tage vor ort.
Vielleicht trifft man sich...

Munter bleiben !

Gruß

Björn


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



elwiss schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> *bin ab morgen auch nochmal für ein paar Tage vor ort.*
> Vielleicht trifft man sich...
> ...





Streue ruhig Salz in unsere Wunden.:m











Uns macht das überhaupt nichts.|krach:|krach:


Gruß und schöne Tage,
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## werderhb1 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo LAC und vielen Dank für Dein freundliches Angebot. Das mit den Heringen ist nur so eine Marotte von mir und hat eigentlich gar keinen Stellenwert für mich. Ich kann (leider) gesundheitlich nicht mehr so riesige Wanderungen am Strand mit Gepäck machen und bin daher auf die etwas bequemeren Plätze angewiesen. Eigentlich freue ich mich über jeden Fang - lasse auch gerne mal wieder etwas schwimmen - Habe halt nur keine Lust mehr auf 50 Lbs Geschirre u.ä. Feiner ist feiner (finde ich). Vor langen Jahren habe ich mal an der Henne Molle, direkt in der Brandung am hellen Tag und 30° Luft eine mörderische Platfischstrecke hingelegt. IRRE - das hat Spaß gemacht und unsere Kollegen haben uns alle fleissig beim Verzehr geholfen. Ich kenne mich leider mit Pn und so nicht aus. Zu erreichen bin ich unter bremensia2007@freenet.de  Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal in DK.
Alles Gute und nochmals Danke !!


----------



## Quappenjäger (9. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Streue ruhig Salz in unsere Wunden.:m
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

bei mir 26 ter mai! 



@ otto kommst jetzt mit die tour?
nen treffen mit ner blonde sollte sowieso klar gehen wenn du zeit hast!


wegen der roten hab ich mich schon in die ecke gestellt und bereut!!!!|uhoh:
glaub mir die war zum :v!!!!
rest vor ort und bis dann!


----------



## Sigma (9. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Jo, hab auch mal wieder hier hergefunden. Morgen früh geht´s los. Eine Woche nach Hvide Sande. Mal sehen was angeltechnisch geht. Nächsten Sonntag gibts Bericht, bis denne, evtl.sieht man sich.
Gruß
Timo


----------



## elwiss (9. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Streue ruhig Salz in unsere Wunden.:m
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Danke Jürgen !!

Wenn Du aber wüßtest, was ich mir hier zuhause alles anhören muß, NUR weil ich zum 2. mal innerhalb von 14 Tg.
nach HS muß....   also echt muß !

Eigentlich ja völlig unverständlich...:q

Trotzdem : Morgen 10.00 Sluse ! Yes !

Gruß 

Björn


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



elwiss schrieb:


> Danke Jürgen !!
> 
> *Wenn Du aber wüßtest, was ich mir hier zuhause alles anhören muß*, NUR weil ich zum 2. mal innerhalb von 14 Tg.
> nach HS muß.... also echt muß !
> ...


 

Björn,#h

bei dem zuhause würde ich die Heringe auch vorziehen.:q
Lass mir aber bitte noch ein paar über,bin erst in 4 Wochen 
dran.:c

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## fischflotz (9. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

So hab doch noch Zeit gefunden mich noch mal zu melden. Danke für die guten Wünsche. Da fahren ja morgen einige los. Ich wünsche allen ein dickes Petri.
Wie gesagt wenn ihr 4 Leutchens und ein Kalb von einem Hund aus einem grünen Galaxy kugeln seht, einfach ansprechen.
Wenn wir unsere 2 Eimer Heringe voll haben, werden wir dann wohl nur noch am Fjord zu finden sein.
Auto ist vollgepackt und morgen gehts endlich los.
#6:vik::vik:#6
Gruß
Harald


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



fischflotz schrieb:


> So hab doch noch Zeit gefunden mich noch mal zu melden. Danke für die guten Wünsche. Da fahren ja morgen einige los. Ich wünsche allen ein dickes Petri.
> Wie gesagt wenn ihr 4 Leutchens und ein Kalb von einem Hund aus einem grünen Galaxy kugeln seht, einfach ansprechen.
> Wenn wir unsere 2 Eimer Heringe voll haben, werden wir dann wohl nur noch am Fjord zu finden sein.
> *Auto ist vollgepackt und morgen gehts endlich los.*
> ...


 



@ Harald,

#6#6#6#6


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## rainzor (9. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Fahren wohl morgen wirklich eine ganze Menge. Ich bin auch dabei, eine Woche Bjerregard.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Pit der Barsch (10. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Wir sind grad wieder zu Hause angekommen.
Heringe satt,beißen jetzt auch im Fjord(vor der Schleuse).
Leider auch hier -eine Invasion von besoffenenen Deutschrussen.-
Ich bezweifel mal ganz stark,das einer einen Dänischen Angelschein hatte.  Ich hab nicht einen Tag gesehen(wir waren 6 Tage) das auf irgend einer Weise Rücksicht genommen wurde,weder auf anglerische Basis noch auf Nachtruhe.
Wir haben zusammen mit Dänischen und auch mit Schwedischen Anglern Heringe gezogen,in den Gesprächen hinter vorgehaltener Hand wurde klip und klar ausgeprochen was viele denken !!!!:v

Fotos folgen


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Pit,#h

du hast die Situation vor Ort ja recht offen und drastisch
geschildert. Ich glaube dir jedes Wort davon,da ich Gleiches
auch schon oft erlebt habe. Nur sollte man das Geschehen 
dort nicht nur auf die "Deutschrussen" allein projezieren, da
auch Deutsche die Sau dort raus lassen. Als ich letztes Jahr
meinen Jahresschein gerade bezahlte sprach mich ein offen-
kundig Deutscher darauf an, wieso ich mir einen Schein kaufen würde. Er sähe nicht ein, für die Heringe  noch so 
viel Geld auszugeben. Sprachs und rauschte mit seinem Benz
davon (vermutlich zum Heringe angeln).
Und auch die Dänen waren, zumindest früher, keine Kinder von Traurigkeit. Bei denen habe ich zum ersten mal gesehen
wie man Heringe mit Systemen von 3-5 Drillingen der Größe
6/0 - 10/0 reissen kann. Ist aber schon einige Jahre her.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## _FrenchTouch_ (10. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



zanderman111 schrieb:


> So, ich habe mal meine erste Tour (von zweien) auf meine Seite gestellt. Ihr könnt es hier nachlesen. Von Beileidsbekundungen bitte ich abzusehen, denn es wurde noch richtig Klasse.|uhoh:
> 
> Gruß Kay




*...die Bierdosen flogen erstmal über Bord...*

schämst du dich nicht ???
richtig so das ihr nix gefangen habt ! |krach:


----------



## zanderman111 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

leider hatte ich keine Boje zur Hand um nachzuweisen, ob wir im Kreis und immer die selben drei Stellen anfahren. Denk ich aber nächstes mal dran


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



zanderman111 schrieb:


> leider hatte ich keine Boje zur Hand um nachzuweisen, ob wir im Kreis und immer die selben drei Stellen anfahren. Denk ich aber nächstes mal dran


 


Hallo Zanderman,#h

ich glaube eure Fahrstrecke war nicht der Grund für Frenchy`s Kritik,sondern die weggeworfenen Dosen.|kopfkrat
Aber vielleicht könnten die gesetzten Bojen ja beim 
wieder aufsammeln behilflich sein.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## zanderman111 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Jürgen,
daß hatte ich schon verstanden. Aber da ich keine Boje hatte, kam mir die Idee mit der Dose...

Gruß Kay


----------



## Pit der Barsch (10. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Bilder vor der Schleuse


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Bilder vor der Schleuse


 

Hallo Pit,#h

nette Bilder,aber die geschilderte Invasion der "Deutschrussen" habe ich schon gewaltiger erlebt.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## meckes (10. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ otto

|wavey:* hallo onkel otto*

hey wollte dir nochmal mitteilen das ich meinen urlaub bei dir total super fand.
das herings drop shotten |supergri  hat echt spass gemacht, 
auch die neidischen blicke der andern angel-experten, 
oder sollte ich sie besser kreuz-weitwurf-vertüddelungs-techniker nennen :q:q:q

( :q:q:q:q  ich verstehe kein deutsch  :q:q:q:q ) 

hatte bisher nie das problem, das ich kein platz mehr im eimer hatte und nicht wusste wohin mit dem fisch.
#6EIN TOLLES PROBLEM !!! #6

|znaika: : heisst ja auch *PRO*blem also positiv #6

am fjod fand ich es auch super, 
hätten zwar nicht den gewünschten erfolg, aber das holen wir dann beim nächsten Urlaub bei dir nach. :g

du hast es da echt gut !!! 
hätte auch gern das meer, oder nen fjord um die ecke. :c
nach der arbeit ab ans meer und die rute rein.  

komme gern wieder zu dir nach dänemark, ist echt klasse.
vermisse es jetzt schon.  

gruss meckes


----------



## Pit der Barsch (10. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Pit,#h
> 
> nette Bilder,aber die geschilderte Invasion der "Deutschrussen" habe ich schon gewaltiger erlebt.
> 
> ...



Ich auch!
Ich geh aber gar nicht weiter darauf ein,hier wird man schnell als Ras...... hingestellt oder wird verwarnt.
Da ich ohne Umwege schreibe was wir erlebt haben kann es schon mal unangenehm werden für mich!
Traurig aber wahr.#d


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (11. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

die holen sich da sessen wieder für ein jahr. die würden auch brassen und karauschen mitnehmen. 

aber wo sind deine fische auf dem bild ?

mfg


----------



## elwiss (11. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin, gerade wieder zum leben erwacht !

Haben gestern gut gefangen, war idealer Angeltag, mittags kaum wind, abends mehr, aber ganzen tag voll sonne.
Heringe haben erstaunliche Grösse !
Läuft alles nach Plan, bis auf die Kopfschmerzen 

Gruß Björn


----------



## blue1887 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



elwiss schrieb:


> Moin, gerade wieder zum leben erwacht !
> 
> Haben gestern gut gefangen, war idealer Angeltag, mittags kaum wind, abends mehr, aber ganzen tag voll sonne.
> Heringe haben erstaunliche Grösse !
> ...


moin,gut zu hören,bin gestern angekommen in Klegod,gleich gehts zum Strand auf Platte ,mal sehen was geht,bis denn.
Gruss Thorsten


----------



## goeddoek (11. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Ich auch!
> Ich geh aber gar nicht weiter darauf ein,hier wird man schnell als Ras...... hingestellt oder wird verwarnt.
> Da ich ohne Umwege schreibe was wir erlebt haben kann es schon mal unangenehm werden für mich!
> Traurig aber wahr.#d



Nö, stimmt nicht - verwarnt wird *jeder*, nicht nur Du, wenn gegen die Boardregeln verstoßen wird.
Und damit Du dich nicht ungerecht behandelt fühlst, habe ich diesmal großzügig über deinen "Ausrutscher" hinweggesehen 

Und damit weg von der Nationalitätendiskussion und zum Angeln in Dänemark :m


----------



## rainzor (11. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Auch ich hab' meine ersten Heringe dieses Jahr gefangen. Die waren mindestens doppelt so groß wie im letzten Jahr. Hat mich schon gewundert.
Geangelt hab' ichmit recht kleinen Haken. Dadurch waren 100% echte Bisse, keiner war gerissen. Allerdings war die Ausbeute mit größeren Haken deutlich höher. Auch haben sind gut 2/3 der Fische wieder vom Haken gelöst. Das Problem hatte ich im letzten Jahr mit den gleichen Systemen nicht.
Zu den Nationen: Ich habe im Hafen 2 Inder (?) und einen dänischen Jugendlichen gesehen, die haben sich benommen wie Sau. Ist also kein Problem der Russen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Jungs vor Ort,#h

sind bereits die ersten Hornies als Irrläufer aufgetaucht?
Klar,ist noch reichlich früh dafür.Aber vielleicht können die den
Kalender ja nicht lesen.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## blue1887 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs vor Ort,#h
> 
> sind bereits die ersten Hornies als Irrläufer aufgetaucht?
> Klar,ist noch reichlich früh dafür.Aber vielleicht konen die den
> ...


moinsens,habe noch nichts von Hornhechte mitbekommen,war heute am Strand auf Platte, 4 Flundern wurden es,morgen denn erstmal auf Hering#6,da wos nicht so voll ist,die Stellen gibst auch
Grüsse Thorsten


----------



## LAC (12. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Meckes
freut mich, dass dir die angelei gefallen hat. Nun sind ja in hvide sande sehr viele angler unterschiedlicher nationalitäten am angeln - ist halt der nabel zur welt :q aber auch jung und alt macht sich dort breit und da kommt es schon mal vor, dass einer meine schnur fängt. Es war sogar ein angler der angelgeräte verkauft, der mich erwischt hat - ist ja kein problem, er hat sein vorfach abgemacht und ein neues dran gemacht. Ich hatte dann nach 10 minuten fummeln, ein paternoster mehr
Zu den worten "kann kein deutsch" :q Was sollte ich sagen, als ich auf der bank saß und am enttütteln war. Da setzte sich ja einer zu mir -ein bierchen zur hand -  und blubberte mich an, mit seinem gebrochenen deutsch. Ich verstand ihn nicht, deshalb habe ich gesagt - ich verstehe dich nicht, kann kein deutsch. Da war das gespräch beendet. Er wollte mir sicherlich sagen, dass seine kollegen schon viel gefangen haben und ich mich beeilen muss mit der tüttellage. :q
Ja, wir haben ganz gut gezogen. 
Heute war ich eine stunde dort - der eimer war voll.
Sende dir in den nächsten tagen den plan, wie besprochen.

@ Rainzor
Rainer, dass ist schön zu lesen, dass du immer bisse hattest - bei mir ist es auch so. Schade jedoch, dass du welche verloren hast. Versuch es demnächst mal mit cirkle hooks. Wobei ich festgestellt habe, dass diese auch unterschiedlich sind, je nach hersteller und einige paternoster nicht so sind , wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe, da fallen auch einige ab.
Ich kann nicht sagen, dass die großen haken mit lamette bessere fangerfolge bringen.

@ Jürgen,
war heute angeln, nur eine stunde, jedoch sind noch keine hornhechte da - sie werden wohl in den nächsten tagen langsam kommen. Das wetter ist super.

@ Elwiss
Björn, du bist ja wieder in hvide sande!  Habe dich heute gesucht, jedoch nicht gefunden - wo angelst du an der schleuse am nordlichen ufer, oder an der steinschüttung. Wie lange bist du noch da ?

Grüße allerseits


----------



## meckes (12. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ otto

ja mach das. freu mich drauf. war gestern mit karsten am rhein. wollten barben fangen, bekommen haben wir aber nur wind ins gesicht. naja nicht klagen kämpfen.

gruss meckes


----------



## elwiss (12. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Elwiss
Björn, du bist ja wieder in hvide sande! Habe dich heute gesucht, jedoch nicht gefunden - wo angelst du an der schleuse am nordlichen ufer, oder an der steinschüttung. Wie lange bist du noch da ?


Hallo Otto |wavey:
Haben wir uns wohl verpasst, gestern Mittag haben wir an der Schleuse südl. Seite geangelt. Abends nördlich.
Wir fahren heute wieder nach hause, war nur' so'n Kurztripp...

Liebe Grüsse

Björn


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (12. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

sagt mal die heringe kommen ja vom meer rein. kann manns eine angel nicht auch bei dem steinvorsprung plazieren ein stück weiter zum meer raus ? wisst ihr wo ich meine ?

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> sagt mal die heringe kommen ja vom meer rein. kann manns eine angel nicht auch bei dem steinvorsprung plazieren ein stück weiter zum meer raus ?* wisst ihr wo ich meine ?*
> 
> mfg


 


Nein,:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (12. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> sagt mal die heringe kommen ja vom meer rein. kann manns eine angel nicht auch bei dem steinvorsprung plazieren ein stück weiter zum meer raus ? wisst ihr wo ich meine ?
> 
> mfg



Ja! :m

Gruss
Costas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (12. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

na gut jürgen für dich nochmal ein bild. aber vergesse nicht deine lesebrille aufzusetzen.

:m:m:m

da wo die roten punkte sind meine ich.


----------



## kenito (12. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

wie lange bleiben die heringe ,was schätzt ihr?


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Ja! :m
> 
> Gruss
> Costas


 


Hallo Costas,#h

bist ja auch ein kleiner Schlaumeier.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## sunny (12. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Wolfsburgvirus
Klar kannst du dich da hinstellen. Am WE haben da auf jeder Seite mindestens 4 Leute gestanden und gut gefangen. Sah aber auch so aus, als ob sie da viele Hänger bekommen haben.


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



sunny schrieb:


> @Wolfsburgvirus
> Klar kannst du dich da hinstellen. Am WE haben da auf jeder Seite mindestens 4 Leute gestanden und gut gefangen. Sah aber auch so aus, als ob sie da viele Hänger bekommen haben.


 


Und bei offener Schleuse ist dort ein gewaltiger Druck drauf.
Da geht ein Heringsblei weg wie nichts.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## kenito (12. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

welche hakengröße benutzt ihr?


----------



## Costas (12. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Costas,#h
> 
> bist ja auch ein kleiner Schlaumeier.
> 
> ...



Wieso denn? Ich  habe wirklich verstanden, welchen Ort er damit meinte.....vielleicht nur deswegen, weil ich manchmal selbst undeutlich schreibe |rolleyes

Ich konnte bloss keine Antwort zur Sache geben. 

Gruss |wavey:
Costas


----------



## Michael_05er (12. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Wieso denn? Ich habe wirklich verstanden, welchen Ort er damit meinte.....vielleicht nur deswegen, weil ich manchmal selbst undeutlich schreibe |rolleyes
> 
> Ich konnte bloss keine Antwort zur Sache geben.
> 
> ...


Ich wollte schon fragen, ob Du Dein "Ja" auf die Frage nach dem Ort oder auf die Frage "Kann man seine Angel dort auch platzieren" bezogen hast. Da war ich wohl zu langsam. Ich sage: Ja, man kann seine Angel auch dort platzieren. Ich hab nur keine Ahnung, ob man da was fängt :q (@WolfsburgVirus: Bitte nicht hauen )
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## blue1887 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

moin,heute ging wohl nur was direkt an der Schleuse,aber das ist mir zu eng da,sonst war eher schlecht heute|kopfkrat,morgen wieder auf Platte probieren,so nu erstmal Grill anschmeissen und nen leckeres Becks Gold,oder 2....;
Grüsse Thorsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



blue1887 schrieb:


> moin,heute ging wohl nur was direkt an der Schleuse,aber das ist mir zu eng da,sonst war eher schlecht heute|kopfkrat,morgen wieder auf Platte probieren,*so nu erstmal Grill anschmeissen und nen leckeres Becks Gold,oder 2....;*
> Grüsse Thorsten


 


Rischtisch,#6

Prioritäten setzen.Ist ja schließlich Urlaub.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## kenito (12. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

hallo an alle boardies im hs forum welche hakengröße benutzt ihr beim herinsangeln


----------



## elwiss (12. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



blue1887 schrieb:


> moin,heute ging wohl nur was direkt an der Schleuse,aber das ist mir zu eng da,sonst war eher schlecht heute|kopfkrat,morgen wieder auf Platte probieren,so nu erstmal Grill anschmeissen und nen leckeres Becks Gold,oder 2....;
> Grüsse Thorsten


 
Hast Du denn an Platte schon was gefangen, und dann wie groß in etwa ?

Gruß 

Björn


----------



## LAC (12. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> sagt mal die heringe kommen ja vom meer rein. kann manns eine angel nicht auch bei dem steinvorsprung plazieren ein stück weiter zum meer raus ? wisst ihr wo ich meine ?
> 
> mfg


 
Fabi, du hats recht, sie kommen vom meer, überall im meer kannst du sie fangen z.b. fangen die fischer sie mit netzen und reichlich. Wenn du dich am steinvorsprung setzt - dann musst du wenn die schleuse auf ist, als heringsblei einen anker nehmen. Eine spezielle wurftechnik ist angebracht und ohne rute. 35 m ankerseil, musst du fein säuberlich im kreis legen und dann im schleuderverfahren den anker ins meer werfen - dass seil rollt sich dann ab, als wenn es von einer harpune geschossen wird, am ankerseil muss du die haken befestigen |supergri - kannst du es nicht und machst eiun fehler fliegst du ins wasser. Deshalb empfehle ich dir belly boot, da brauchst du den anker nur runter lassen. Standort ist die mitte vom kanal, dann kannst mit deiner angelrute nach allen richtungen werfen - der ganze kanal gehört dir dann und du räumst richtig auf nicht nur unter den heringen sondern auch bei den anglern, da du  zusätzlich noch alle paternoster fangen kannst - mach es aber mit einer starken angelschnur, damit du sie auch einsammeln kannst - du wirst kein krach bekommen da sie dir nicht an den kragen gehen können - sie können auch nich kommen bzw. schwimmen - sie werden abgetrieben. 
Mach es aber bitte nicht mit mir, dann lasse ich beim belly boot die luft raus, ohne dass du mich siehst.
Bin ich nicht lieb zu dir?


Fabi, glaub es mir, dort wo die meisten angler stehen ist der beste platz - sie sind ja schlau und wollen schnell viele fische fangen.  Dein platz, den du erwähnst, da stehen auch welche und fangen auch heringe - überall werden sie gefangen.  Wobei an der schleuse zwei stellen zwar einladen sind,  jedoch seine tücken haben, da reichlich paternoster vesenkt werden - ich meine die nördliche seite, direkt an der schleuse, wo die plattform mit geländer ist. Wenn du die ecke vom geländer aufsuchst, weil du ja dann nach allen seiten werfen kannst - wirst du mit mir schimpfen.. Dieser platz ist immer als erster belegt. Normal, da man sich ja breit machen kann. Mach dich also nicht breit.
War gestern eine stunde angeln und haben schöne heringe gelandet, bei offener schleuse - etwa 60 stück  - vom geländer aus  und aus der zweiten reihe, der logenplatz war leider belegt.

@ Kenito
Ich kann dir die hakengröße nicht sagen - kenne mich damit nicht so aus - ist das nicht schlimm, es stimmt aber. Ich muss sie sehen, da sie unterschiedliche formen haben. Jedenfalls solltest du darauf achten, dass am heringsvorfach kleine haken sind - Wenn heringsvorfach drauf steht - such dir die kleinsten aus und ohne glitzerfäder - nur mit perle und 
fischhaut.
Die heringe fange ich noch vereinzelt im juli /august aber dann im fjord direkt vor der schleuse (1 m) Dort ist mein stammplatz - ist ausgeschildert für behinderte.|supergri

 @ Elwiss
Schade, dass wir uns verfehlt haben - nochmals ein dank für den schinken auch von mein frauchen - er ist vorzüglich. Beim nächsten mal revanchiere ich mich. 

@ blue1887 
Thorsten, berichte mal, wie es mit den platten lief - wollte auch mal in den nächsten tagen los im südlichen bereich von hs jedoch.

Gruß


----------



## rainzor (12. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Otto

Klär mich doch mal auf.
Am Samstag habe ich (und 4 oder 5 andere) im Hafen beim Rettungskreuzer sehr gut Hering gefangen.
Heute wurde an gleicher Stelle nicht ein Fisch gesichtet.
An der Schleuse wurde an beiden Tagen gleich gefangen.
Irgend eine Erklärung?

Gruß
Rainer

PS: Eine der wichtigsten Meldungen wurde hier bis jetzt immer unterschlagen. 
Aldi ist umgezogen. Die sind jetzt hinter dem alten Gebäude zur Hauptstrasse hin.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Das ist von Tag zu Tag anderes (Windstärke, Windrichtung, Sonne, Regen usw.) 

ich freue mich schon nur noch 17Tage dann bin ich wieder da wie sieht es denn imom aus mit hering und hornhecht??

gruß 
jonas


----------



## rainzor (13. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> ich freue mich schon nur noch 17Tage dann bin ich wieder da wie sieht es denn imom aus mit hering und hornhecht??
> 
> gruß
> jonas


 
Hering gut (deutlich grösser als letztes Jahr), Hornhecht noch nicht da.
Wetter traumhaft, den ganzen Tag Sonne, leichter Ostwind.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## carpfreak1990 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo ich wollte mal fragen wie es mit den Plattfischen aussieht in Hvide Sande und an der Schleuse ?? Ich habe letzen sommer gesehen wie die Kormorane eine pfannen scholle nach einander rausholen und die blöden fischer nur dumm aus der wäsche gucken lassen gibt es irgent ein trick um sie zu er wischen ??? habe in 2wochen nur eine scholle von 10cm raus geholt und bin morgen mittags abend los gegangen und nur einmal haben paar kinder 6 schöne schollen rausgeholt in 2wochen Schleusen zu kaum Wind und Sonnig aber man konnte 5meter danehmen *******n gut das ich da nehmen stand aber keinen zupfen !!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## blue1887 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

moin,hatte Sonntag von 10.30-14.30 ,4 Platte, 1 gleich zum Anfang dann gegen 14.00 noch 3 kurz hintereinander,sonst keine Bisse mehr,Grösse war zwischen 27,5-34cm( sind hier in Klegod,gibt sicher bessere Stellen,).Gestern mal mit Buttlöffel versucht für ne Stunde,hatte noch Würmer übrig,brachte aber nichts|kopfkrat.Mal schauen heute oder morgen neuen Versuch starten,habe Erfahrung gemacht,das es im Herbst besser klappt mit Platten#h
So erstmal
Gruss Thorsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



blue1887 schrieb:


> moin,hatte Sonntag von 10.30-14.30 ,4 Platte, 1 gleich zum Anfang dann gegen 14.00 noch 3 kurz hintereinander,sonst keine Bisse mehr,Grösse war zwischen 27,5-34cm( sind hier in Klegod,gibt sicher bessere Stellen,).Gestern mal mit Buttlöffel versucht für ne Stunde,hatte noch Würmer übrig,brachte aber nichts|kopfkrat.Mal schauen heute oder morgen neuen Versuch starten,habe *Erfahrung gemacht,das es im Herbst besser klappt mit Platten#h*
> So erstmal
> Gruss Thorsten


 


Hallo Thorsten,#h

würdest du dich bei der Popperei gerne von Anglern
stören lassen?#c

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Naja versuch troztdem abends hab ja nich weit zum fjord bin ja dierkt in hvide sande und meer werde ich auch mal im meer probieren klegod oder so mal sehen

gruß 
jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo,#h

mal eine Frage an die HS-Oldies.
Seit wann fahrt ihr nach HS,und wie oft wart ihr bereits dort?

Mache mal den Anfang:

Seit     : 1978
wie oft : ca. 60 -65 mal
Bin mal gespannt,wer dort bereits Heimrecht hat. #c

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## kenito (13. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@carpfeak fahrt ihr am 30 nach HS?und @ LAC ok ich werd mal gucken ba warum gerade die mit fischhaut?


----------



## elwiss (13. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo,#h
> 
> mal eine Frage an die HS-Oldies.
> Seit wann fahrt ihr nach HS,und wie oft wart ihr bereits dort?
> ...


 
RESPEKT Jürgen !

1978 gehörte Hvide Sande doch noch zu Schleswig-Holstein, oder ?   

Gruß 

Björn


----------



## Costas (13. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



elwiss schrieb:


> RESPEKT Jürgen !
> 
> 1978 gehörte Hvide Sande doch noch zu Schleswig-Holstein, oder ?
> 
> ...




Nee...genau umgekehrt was der Fall #h


----------



## AAlfänger (13. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin,moin
wir fahren seit 1975 aber mit Unterbrechungen nach Hvide Sande
oder umzu. Jedesmal wenn wir mal woanders in Dänemark waren,
zieht es uns dorthin wieder zurück. Die Landeschaft und die Nordseeküste ist einmalig. So kommen wir wohl auf 30 Besuche.
Der nächste ist jetzt am 1.05.2010-8.05.2010 mit 4 Kollegen zum
Angeln bis zum abwinken. Wir haben ein Haus in Haurvig.

Gruß an alle Hvide Sande Fans von AAlfänger#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



elwiss schrieb:


> RESPEKT Jürgen !
> 
> 1978 gehörte Hvide Sande doch noch* zu Schleswig-Holstein, oder ?   *
> 
> ...


 



*6-setzen!!!*

*HRRDN *

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Moin,moin
> wir fahren seit 1975 aber mit Unterbrechungen nach Hvide Sande
> oder umzu. *Jedesmal wenn wir mal woanders in Dänemark waren,*
> *zieht es uns dorthin wieder zurück. Die Landeschaft und die Nordseeküste ist einmalig.* So kommen wir wohl auf 30 Besuche.
> ...


 


#6#6#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## AAlfänger (13. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *6-setzen!!!*
> 
> *HRRDN *
> 
> ...


Das würde ja bedeuten, das Otto der letzte Schleswig-Holsteiner dort ist?|kopfkrat|rolleyes Hoffentlich merken das die Dänen nicht.
Nicht das die ihn für einen Besetzer halten und ihn eventuell des Landes verweisen. Wer gibt uns denn dann die guten Tips?

Gruß Jürgen#6


----------



## blue1887 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

moinsens,heute lief es besser mit Hering,ich stand hinter der Fischauktionshalle,ganz alleine,schön viel Platz gehabt:m,war von 15.00-17.30 dort,konnte insgesamt 47 ST bekommen,sehr schöne Grösse.
Grüsse Thorsten


----------



## carpfreak1990 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hmm das ist ja sehr interessant mal sehen was ich noch bekomme aber ich hoffe auf hornhechte 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## elwiss (13. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ all

schon schon klar...
aber endlich mal wieder nen' bischen Stimmung in trööt.

Gruß

Björn


----------



## delitant (13. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hi Leute!
Ich wollte am kommende Wochenende nach "Hvide Sande" fahren um ein bisschen auszuprobieren, wie das mit dem Herinangeln ist.
Wo kann ich da vor Ort, die Nacht von Samstag auf Sontag am besten und natürlich nich am teuersten verbringen?
Ich danke euch allen schonmal für die hoffentlich schnellen Antworten im voraus.
Und Petri Heil


----------



## rainzor (13. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Wo du für eine Nacht übernachten kannst, weiß ich auch nicht. Aber ich würde mir die ganze Sache für ein Wochenende nicht antun. Es ist das totale Chaos. Ein Platz ist so gut wie nicht zu finden. Und an den Stellen, wo noch Platz ist, wird meistens schlecht bis gar nicht gefangen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## porscher (13. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

da ist ja echt was los...


----------



## rainzor (13. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich war heute nur zum gucken da. Ist auch mal ganz witzig. Vor allen Dingen, wenn man von der Brücke den Schwarm sehen kann. Der zieht dann mit 1-2 Metern Entfernung an den Anglern vorbei und die versuchen Weitwurfrekorde aufzustellen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



delitant schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> Ich wollte am kommende Wochenende nach "Hvide Sande" fahren um ein bisschen auszuprobieren, wie das mit dem Herinangeln ist.
> Wo kann ich da vor Ort,* die Nacht von Samstag auf Sontag am besten und natürlich nich am teuersten verbringen?*
> Ich danke euch allen schonmal für die hoffentlich schnellen Antworten im voraus.
> Und Petri Heil


 

Jugendherberge ist ca.1,5 km von der Schleuse 
entfernt.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## André K (14. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo alle zusammen,
sind dieses Jahr zum ersten mal in Hvide Sande 1-2 Angler, 2 Nichtangler und 3 Hunde!

Zeitraum von Ende Mai bis Anfang Juni.

Was an Angeln soll ich den mitnehmen. Habe an Forellenruten, Spinnrute und Pilkrute gedacht. Hat jemand Empfehlungen oder Tips welche Forellenseen Flüße oder welche Stelle am Fjörd zu empfehlen sind und auf was man ggf Angeln sollte um auch Erfolg zu haben. 

Bin für Tips oder andere Hinweise dankbar. Muß ich Zubehör(Blinker, Haken) etc. Mitnehmen oder ist preislich in Dänemark genauso teuer?

Danke schonmal im vorraus!

Mfg André


----------



## LAC (14. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



rainzor schrieb:


> @ Otto
> 
> Klär mich doch mal auf.
> Am Samstag habe ich (und 4 oder 5 andere) im Hafen beim Rettungskreuzer sehr gut Hering gefangen.
> ...


 

@ Rainer
ich kann es dir auch nicht genau sagen, es hat etwas mit dem wetter zu tun, ich kenne es zwar - aber warum es so ist, kann ich auch nicht sagen. Aber dort wo der rettungskreuzer liegt, können sie ja auch weiterziehen, da dort ja die durchfahrt für die schiffe ist.
Es kann aber auch sein, dass sie sich am rettungskreuzer sehr sicher fühlen, vor den anglern. :q
Vor jahren eine truppe redakteure vom anglerboard hier, die fische fangen wollten, jedoch durch sturm nicht möchlich war - auch an der schleuse lief nichts. Da haben ich mir förmlich den hintern aufgerissen, damit sie erfolg haben und wir haben die ruhigen stellen im hafen aufgesucht und horhecht sowie noch heringe gelandet. Kaum einer konnte es verstehen.
Ich kenne es aus dem mittelmeer, wenn der gefährliche fallwind die "bora" in dalmatien tobt, dann fange ich hornhechte und makrelen im hafen. 
Die wollen ja nicht seekrank werden. :q

Da gebe ich dir recht mit dem schwarm, man muss nicht immer weitwürfe machen - das kostet nur zeit, da haben andere schon zwei mal heringe gelandet. Das schauspiel von der brücke, wird erst interessant, wenn die hornhechte kommen - das wass ist dann silber.

@ aalfänger
die frage, wie oft ist man im bereich um hvide sande ? - meine liebste kennt hvide sande etwa 50 jahre - sie sagte zu mir, dort war früher nichts. Nun hat sie keine ahnung vom angeln, aber einen guten blick - ich glaube es ihr. Ich kenne es nur von der geschichte her, da lebten 12 familien am holmslandklitt - nymindegab war jedoch bekannt. Es war der einzige hafen an der nordseeküste den dänemark hatte - ein fischerhafen in der saison, wo die fische bis nach hamburg gekarrt wurden. 
Ich bin ja ein alter bock und war etwa 3000 mal in dk am wasser, nicht immer geangelt - jedoch beobachtet. Ich finde, es kommt nicht drauf an, wie oft man in hvide sande war, denn da ist für mich heute noch tote hose. Bei den fischen sehe ich dort nur zwei arten, den hering und hornhecht wo es sich für lohnt, hvide sande zu besuchen. Wobei ich keinen besseren angelplatz in europa kenne, wenn es um horhechte geht. Und bei den heringen ist es so, dass beim heringsfestival, auch kinder mit einem pokal nach hause gehen, die gerade das laufen gelernt haben.
Da muss man ja keine erfahrung haben.
Es kommt drauf an wie lange man angelt, d.h. erfahrung gesammelt hat. Wer nur zweimal im jahr die angel im urlaub einsetzt, der hat ja schon probleme wenn er einen haken anbinden soll - zum glück kann man sie mit vorfach kaufen.

Es sind anfänger, die für jede information dankbar sind. Und die die süchtigen kommen schon, wenn der hering noch nicht da ist. Ist das nicht herrlich - so schön kann die angelei sein. 
Man sollte sich nicht ärgern, wenn der nachbar einen mehr fängt - der nächste tag kommt bestimmt.
Es kommt nicht auf die stückzahlen an, es soll freude bereiten.


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



			
				LAC; 
 
Es sind anfänger schrieb:
			
		

> *Es kommt nicht auf die stückzahlen an, es soll freude bereiten*[/COLOR].


 

@ Otto,#h

wie wir beide wissen,gibt es aber viele Angler in HS,
bei denen die Freude erst durch die Stückzahlen auf-
kommt. :m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:

PS,
denke bitte an den Film,ohne darf ich nicht wieder 
nach Hause kommen. |krach:


----------



## rainzor (14. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Otto,#h
> 
> wie wir beide wissen,gibt es aber viele Angler in HS,
> bei denen die Freude erst durch die Stückzahlen auf-
> ...


 
Ich glaube, daß ist mittlerweile das Problem. Würde jeder nur soviel fangen, wie er in absehbarer Zeit selber braucht, würden an der Schleuse doch ständig Plätze frei werden und jeder hätte mal die Chance auf einen guten Platz. Aber man hat das Gefühl, die Leute bleiben von morgens bis abends. Mir würde es schon auf den Senkel gehen, die Unmengen an Heringen sauber machen zu müsse.

Im Hafen wurde heute wieder eher schlecht gefangen. Und an der Schleuse tobte wieder das Chaos. Ich werde wohl heute abend noch mal mein Glück auf Hering versuchen.

Gestern abend war ich noch ein bißchen mit der Spinnrute am südlichen Fjord unterwegs. Leider ohne Erfolg.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



rainzor schrieb:


> Ich glaube, daß ist mittlerweile das Problem. *Würde jeder nur soviel fangen, wie er in absehbarer Zeit selber braucht,* würden an der Schleuse doch ständig Plätze frei werden und jeder hätte mal die Chance auf einen guten Platz. Aber man hat das Gefühl, die Leute bleiben von morgens bis abends. Mir würde es schon auf den Senkel gehen, die Unmengen an Heringen sauber machen zu müsse.
> 
> Im Hafen wurde heute wieder eher schlecht gefangen. Und an der Schleuse tobte wieder das Chaos. Ich werde wohl heute abend noch mal mein Glück auf Hering versuchen.
> 
> ...


 


Rainer,#h

du hast das Problem genau erkannt.Ich und viele andere
Angler denken bestimmt wie du.:m
Aber sehe es doch mal aus anderer Perspektive:

Wie ich sehe,kommst du aus der Hamburger Gegend.#6
Macht an Fahrstrecke hin-zurück ca.700 KM.

Ich komme aus Solingen,macht ca. 1500 KM.

Viele andere Angler mit z.T. noch nicht so alten Länder-
kennzeichen legen auf der Strecke locker mal 4000 KM 
zurück.Rechne jetzt mal Spritkosten und Verschleiss,dann
kommt man locker auf mehrere tausend Fische die gefangen
werden müssen,um überhaupt die Kosten zu decken.Vom
Urlaubsvergnügen sind die "Jungs" dann immer noch Licht-
jahre entfernt.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## rainzor (14. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Jürgen,

so gesehen hast du natürlich recht. Wobei die Rechnung bei den heutigen Sprit- und Hauspreisen bestimmt nie aufgeht.

Ich fahre nach HS um Urlaub zu machen und nebenbei wird dann ein wenig geangelt. Wenn ich den ganzen Tag an der Schleuse stehen würde, wo bliebe dann die Erholung?

Aber ich glaube, daß es nicht nur ein Problem der Angler ist. Es gibt auch viele andere Bereiche, wo viele Leute einfanch kein gesundes Maß mehr kennen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## elwiss (14. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

In diesen Tagen hat die Heringsangelei ja auch nicht wirklich viel mit Angeln zu tun, es geht ja nicht darum den Fisch zu finden, der ist ja überall, oder ihn in irgendeiner Weise zu überlisten, den richtigen Köder zu benutzten oder bestimmte Techniken anzuwenden.
Bei der Masse kommen natürlich auch viele Leute die dann die Heringe fast schon kommerziel vermarkten wollen, keine Ahnung, eigener Imbiss, oder bei Bekannten verscheuern. Die Rentner mit dem Wohnmobil, fahren das ganze Jahr durch die Gegend, nach dem Heringsangeln ist Erdbeerzeit, von daaus dann zum Kirschenpflücken usw...
Muss man sich auch noch wundern was in HS mittlerweile für Nationalitäten alles vertreten sind, Wahnsinn was tagsüber so los ist !
Könnten die _cleveren_ Einheimischen echt jeden Tag Bier und Bratwurstbuden aufstellen und Karussels und so - muß aber nicht. Würden sich dumm und dämlich verdienen (_sind sie ja noch nicht)._
Ich war jetzt in den letzten Wochen 2 x vor ort, 
habe vor drei Wochen die ersten Heringe gefangen hat Spass gemacht,
weil war eben nicht so easy wie jetzt. Letztes Wochenende nochmal und 
natürlich Mio. gefangen, hat auch Spass gemacht.
Richtig ist, wenn du abends um 21.30, anfängst 2 Eimer Fische zu putzten und der Durst immer schlimmer wird, fragst du dich auch, was soll
das ganze eigendlich...
Finde die ganze Diskusion aber nicht so spannend, soll doch jeder machen was er will, solange es beim Angeln noch friedlich bleibt.
Ist auch amüsant sich, ne' Pause zu gönnen und bei ner' Dose Bier oder 3, den andern zuzugucken, haust dich weg !

P.S. : Nix gegen Rentner oder Camper. 
Ich mag auch alle Dänen.

Viel Spass an alle vor ort im _Stress _!

Munter bleiben !

Gruß 

Björn


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



rainzor schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> so gesehen hast du natürlich recht. *Wobei die Rechnung bei den heutigen Sprit- und Hauspreisen bestimmt nie aufgeht.*
> 
> ...


 

@ Rainer,#h

je nachdem wo du her kommst, geht die Rechnung durchaus auf.Nicht jeder braucht ein gemütliches Haus um die Eimer mit
Fisch zu füllen.Und ältere Diesel-PKW fahren auch heute noch ohne Probleme mit billigem Heizöl.In vielen Ländern
gibt es auch noch keine staatliche Unterstützung um den
nächsten Winter zu überstehen.Da ist dann Eigeninitiative
gefragt.Widerspricht natürlich in vielen Bereichen unserem
Verständnis,aber lieber heute satt,als morgen platt.
Mir passt das auch nicht,aber das Problem wird sich über
die Generationen hoffentlich auswachsen.:m


Gruß und viele Heringe,
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## AAlfänger (14. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Otto,
ich kann dir absolut recht geben! Ich finde es auch blöde,diese Jagd auf möchlichts viel Fisch. Wenn jemand meint, er muß den Gegenwert für eine
Angeltour in gefangenen Fisch umsetzen, sollte er lieber in den nächsten Laden gehen und dort welchen kaufen. Meine Kollegen und ich werden uns
jedenfalls in der Woche beim Angeln entspannen ohne Streß. Wenn wir denn nichts fangen, dann ist das eben so,hauptsache wir haben unseren
Spaß. Notfalls gehen wir in den Laden und lassen uns den Fisch zuwerfen, dann haben wir ihn auch selbst gefangen. Ich werde auch mit Sicherheit meinen Kollegen die Gegend rund um den Fjord zeigen. Eventuell macht der
eine oder andere dann auch dort mit der Familie Urlaub.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## LAC (14. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Rainer,#h
> 
> du hast das Problem genau erkannt.Ich und viele andere
> Angler denken bestimmt wie du.:m
> ...


 
@ Jürgen
werde es inge sagen, sie besorgt den film - mache mich schlau, wo eine kopieranstalt ist. Wir sehen ihn uns gemeinsam an - ist der hammer, da die westküste wie sie mal war vorgestellt wird. Da kämpfte man in amerika noch mit den indianern.

Betreffend deines postings - da hast du recht - man muss tagsüber voll angeln, wenn man gewinn machen will. Nun hat der tag 24 std und in der nacht, werden die hot spots aufgesucht, da angelt man weiter. Es sind leer stehende ferienhäuser. Nun verstehe ich es erst :q, denn diese neuen kennzeichen werden bei uns im radio an der westküste ständig durchggeben, die polizei sucht sie und ruft die hörer auf, sofort die polizeistelle anzurufen damit sie den standort haben, da sie mal zum rechten schauen wollen, durch eine kontrolle. Ich habe dieses noch nie erlebt - jedoch hier wird dieses gemacht.  Das ist zwar eigenartig aber muss vielversprechend sein, sonst würde es nicht gemacht, denn die polizei will auch erfolge verbuchen.

@ Rainzor
Rainer, egal wie hoch der spritpreis ist, wenn man ein preiswertes haus bekommt und die angelei beherrscht und auch fleißig den ganzen tag angelt, dann kann man locker - alle gefrierfächer die der angelladen besitzt mieten und auch voll machen, noch 1. klasse nach hause fahren mit dem zug, damit man den termin nicht verpasst um zu erscheinen, dass man noch immer arbeit sucht und momentan nur sein hobby nachgeht und locker mit der angelei einen wert von mehr als 5000 euro monatlich sich ergattern, bei den schwarmfischen wie hering und hornhecht.  Das haben die meisten noch nie verdient. Das ist möglich, denn ich habe es mal hochgerechnet, wenn ich den ganzen tag angeln würde. Wer macht das schon ? -  da muss man ja arbeiten.|supergri

@ aalfänger
Jürgen, wie ich schon oben erwähnt habe - es ist eine ganz bestimmt gruppe die dieses macht - ich würde verrückt, wenn ich den ganzen tag angeln würde, was soll ich damit machen - deshalb gehe ich nur zwei std angeln, da macht es noch spaß.
Obwohl ich die angler verstehe, die am wochenende nach hvide sande fahren, damit sie heringe fangen, sie wären ja bescheuert, wenn sie nur zwei std. angeln  würden, sie machen die eimer voll und haben fürs jahr ihre heringe. 
Wir haben früher makrelentouren gemacht, da haben wir auch alles mitgenommen, was am haken hing. In borkum im hafen war einer, den habe ich 50 makrelen gegeben und bekam 25 geräucherte dafür  - mit schwund ist zu rechnen:q 
Mit dem zuwerfen im laden ist super, ich mache es ab und zu am kutter, da lasse ich mir schollen zuwerfen, schöne große und eine bekomme ich noch als geschenk - ich mache es nur, weil ich für diese größe, eine woche lang angeln muss in hvide sande.

Gruß


----------



## rainzor (14. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

So, war noch für ne' Stunde an der Schleuse. 20 Heringe im Eimer, noch mal 30-40 verloren. Aber auch 3 Vorfächer und 5 Bleie. 

Neben mir stand einer, der hatte schon drei 20L Eimer und einen 10L Eimer voll, Aber ist langte ihm immer noch nicht. War übrigens ein Deutscher.


Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Oelki (14. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Jungs,

stellt euch mal vor der Ringköbingford wäre in der Nähe einer Uferseite 30m tief. Dort unten hausen X Meterhechte und riesige Zander in Unmengen, die wollte ihr zum Anbeissen überreden. Ihr dürft aber nur vom Ufer aus angeln! Wie stellt ihr das an????

Danke für eure Tipps schon mal im Vorraus.

HG Annette


----------



## Hendrik1978 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich bin ab dem 24.04 eine Woche dort oben!
Bin mal gespannt was da so abgeht...
Gruß


----------



## FangeNichts5 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Hendrik1978 schrieb:


> Ich bin ab dem 24.04 eine Woche dort oben!
> Bin mal gespannt was da so abgeht...
> Gruß


 
Beachte aber, dass am 24.04. und 25.04. dort das Heringsfestival ist, und du dann wohl nur schwer an das Wasser ran kommst. Die Tage danach müssten aber dann mit Hering satt belohnt werden.

Dann hab ich mal ne allgemeine Frage: Gibt es beim Heringsfestival auch einen Durchgang für Kinder und Jugendliche und muss man dort Startgebühr zahlen?
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## kenito (15. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

bin erst am 30.4 da wir d das immer noch so voll sein oder bekommt man plätze


----------



## _FrenchTouch_ (15. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Hendrik1978 schrieb:


> Ich bin ab dem 24.04 eine Woche dort oben!
> Bin mal gespannt was da so abgeht...
> Gruß




ab da bin ich auch oben


----------



## _FrenchTouch_ (15. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



kenito schrieb:


> bin erst am 30.4 da wir d das immer noch so voll sein oder bekommt man plätze



hellseher müsste man sein 
leer wirds sicherlich nicht sein.


----------



## LAC (15. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ alle
Beim heringsfestival, wird die wettkampfstrecke gesperrt für touristen, alle anderen bereiche sind jedoch frei für angler. Ich kann nicht sagen, wie sie es in diesem jahr machen, kann sein, dass nur auf der meerseite vor der schleuse geangelt wird, dann ist die fjordseite frei für jedermann. Aber weiter zum meer kann jeder angeln.
Es wird zwar voll werden beim festival, es sind jedoch nicht viele angler da, da keine ferien mehr sind. Denn dieses heringsfestival wir immer so gelegt, dass dadurch die saison etwas verlängert wird. Sie machen sich also gedanken, damit der rubel rollt. So wie ich gehört habe wurde zuletzt auch die startgebühr erhöht, dafür bekam man ein essen im zelt. So wie man mir sagte, soll die teilnehmerzahl drastisch zurück gegangen sein - normal, es sind angler, die wollen einen pokal und den gewinn mitnehmen, aber kein geld ausgeben.fürs essen  fangen doch heringe.
Jugendlich und kinder können auch mitmachen, es sind mehrere durchgänge, d.h. man kann sieger eines durchganges werden - sogar gesamtsieger - wenn die anderen nichts mehr fangen bei den durchgängen bzw. die stückzahl (gewicht) nicht überschritten wird.
Einen staatlichen angelschein muss man sich auch kaufen - vor zwei oder drei jahren wurde eine kontrolle gemacht, klever wurde dieses durchgeführt. Erst ließen sie die angler eine platznummer ziehen d.h. die teilnehmerkarte kaufen und danach fragte die wasserschutzpolizei, haben sie auch einen staatlichen angelschein - einige hatten keinen - aber alle die gleiche ausrede, die wollte ich mir noch kaufen. Das durten  sie auch, denn sie mussten den gekauften staatl. schein danach vorzeigen.
Dann steht man an der steinschüttung und angelt wie ein weltmeister - einige arbeiten im team, d.h. die heringe werden rausgeschleudert und einer macht sie schnell ab. Wer weitwürfe macht hat verloren - das kostet zeit und heringe.
Die paternoster sollte schon griffbereit beim angler sein, damit schnellstens ein wechsel durchgeführt werden kann. 
Um sieger oder wenigstens einen kleinen gewinn zu bekommen, ist es angebracht mit cirkle hooks zu angeln, diese haken sind nicht fängiger, haben jedoch ein vorteil. es gehen kaum heringe verloren, da sich die haken bei zug weiter ins fleisch ziehen. Der hering hat ja sehr weiches fleisch und schnell schlitzen die haken aus. Auch lohnt es sich, wenn ein hering gebissen hat, noch eine minute etwas mit der rute zu zupfen, dann gehen noch andere am haken - und man zieht nicht einen raus, sondern zwei, drei oder mehr bzw, ein paternoster.:q
Ich werde zwar nicht mitmachen, aber mir das schauspiel anschauen. Miss und Mister Hering wurden im letzten jahr auch noch gewählt im rahmenprogramm, das festival ist also außerdem noch eine augenweide, da sich dort ja schönen frauen und männer bewerben. Es ist halt ein sprungbrett und die chance besteht, miss world zu werden - denn hvide sande so hat man mir gesagt, soll der nabel der welt sein.
Das hätte ich nie gedacht :q  schungelcamp mit bata illic und eike immel ist da nichts gegen auch nicht big brother.
Es ist der nabel der welt - ein sprungbrett
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHfsX9ov0vI&feature=related

Holt mich hier raus.|supergri

http://www.love4sport.dk/dk/sport/l...ival+-+danmarks+største+lystfiskerkonkurrence

http://www.love4sport.dk/dk/events+nyheder/sildefestival+23-25+april/?s=10&p=1&n=29

http://www.hvidesande.dk/lystfiskeri/de/sildefestival/sf-vindere.htm


Wer nicht angelt und schöne mädchen liebt, der kann in vejers strand fast jede zweite woche in der disco, bei der miss vejers wahl diese sehen - wie bewertet wird, kann ich nicht sagen, es soll etwas mit den maßen zu tun haben, das gewicht zählt nicht  
Es ist die größte dico an der westküste. Schöne mädchen haben also dort die chance zur miss vejers gekührt zu werden und für "angler" ist es ein hot spot. Vorsicht ist jedoch geboten, denn dort sind auch die soldaten, die in oksbol stationiert sind -  sie schießen scharf.


----------



## dewi23 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

moin leute. 

ich werde wohl morgen früh nach hvide sande fahren.
ich habe es nicht so weit. ich bin ausgewandert vor 3 jahren. wohne jetzt in kolding. ich fahre c.a. 1,5 std.
mal sehen was da so geht. 
hoffendlich kommt der hornhecht bald. #h


----------



## Hildesheimer (16. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

hallo,

ich fahre mit ein paar freunden nächsten samstag nach hvide sande!
habt ihr noch ein gute tips, ausser heringsangeln?
z.b. scholle, hornhecht oder nen guten put und take forellensee in der nähe?
danke schon mal im voraus!
hoffe wir man sieht sich mal, auf ein gepflegtes kühles blondes!!!#h

gruß aus der domstadt


----------



## LAC (16. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Hildesheimer / @ dewie 23
Wir versuchen ja ein bordietreffen zu organisieren, so wie der momentane stand ist, schläft es ein, da keine interesse besteht. Die zeit steht auch fest und ist hier im trööt zu lesen. Wenn du noch da bist, kannst du kommen und wir treffen uns dann. Sollte der Zeitraum nicht stimmen sind sicherlich - so wie ich lese - einige bordies in der zeit da, setze dich mal mit ihnen in verbindung, die gehen alle auf heringe. Mich trifft man nur selten, denn ich mache ja kein urlaub hier und laufe mit der angel durch hvide sande.

Betreffend der hornhecht kann ich dir nicht sagen ob sie schon da sind, wenn sie da sind kannst du sie überlisten mit den methoden, die alle hier  im thread beschrieben worden sind. Etwas lesen und du kennst dich bestens aus.
Wann die hornhechte kommen - steht in den sternen geschrieben - ich rechne anfang mai damit.
Über put und take anlagen möchte ich nichts falschen sagen, sie sind heute gut und morgen schlecht. 


.


----------



## zanderman111 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Zum Thema Hornhecht gibt es an der Ostsee folgende Regel: Wenn der Raps blüht, die Sonne scheint und Ententeich herrscht, sind die besten Bedingungen für Hornies. Ich denke mal, an der Nordsee wird es nicht viel anders sein.

Gruß Kay


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Betreffend der hornhecht kann ich dir nicht sagen ob sie schon da sind, wenn sie da sind kannst du sie überlisten mit den methoden, die alle hier im thread beschrieben worden sind. Etwas lesen und du kennst dich bestens aus.
Wann die hornhechte kommen - steht in den sternen geschrieben - ich rechne anfang mai damit.
Über put und take anlagen möchte ich nichts falschen sagen, sie sind heute gut und morgen schlecht. 


.[/QUOTE]


Hallo Otto,#h

nach Aussagen des Meeresbiologischen Institutes in SG,
sollen die ersten Trupps der großen Hornhechte spätestens
ende der 1. Maiwoche da sein.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## kenito (16. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

weietr weg gibt es noch genug plätze man muss nicht genau an der schleuse angeln oder?


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



kenito schrieb:


> weietr weg gibt es noch genug plätze man muss nicht genau an der schleuse angeln oder?


 

Gehe auf der Nordseite der Schleuse bis ans Ende der
Steinschüttung Richtung Meer.Da findest du genug Platz.
Kannst auch mit dem Auto hinfahren und vom Kofferraum aus angeln.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## rainzor (16. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

War eben noch ein letztes mal an der Schleuse. Morgen geht's nach hause.
Heute hatte man richtig Platz. Kaum Leute dort. Weht aber auch ein steifer, kalter Nordost-Wind.
Schleusen voll offen und eine tierische Strömung. Man konnte nur dicht an der Mauer angeln. Lief auch eine ganze Zeit recht gut. Dann war es schlagartig vorbei. 
Nach 'ner Stunde wieder 20 Heringe und total durchgefroren.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Costas (16. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Gehe auf der Nordseite der Schleuse bis ans Ende der
> Steinschüttung Richtung Meer.Da findest du genug Platz.
> Kannst auch mit dem Auto hinfahren und vom Kofferraum aus angeln.:m
> 
> ...



Ich finde, Bordie Wolfsburgvirus hat diesen bestimmten Platz besser beschrieben:_

"sagt mal die heringe kommen ja vom meer rein. kann manns eine angel  nicht auch bei dem steinvorsprung plazieren ein stück weiter zum meer  raus ? wisst ihr wo ich meine ?"

|supergri|supergri:m
_


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Ich finde, Bordie Wolfsburgvirus hat diesen bestimmten Platz besser beschrieben:
> 
> _"sagt mal die heringe kommen ja vom meer rein. kann manns eine angel nicht auch bei dem steinvorsprung plazieren ein stück weiter zum meer raus ? wisst ihr wo ich meine ?"_
> 
> _|supergri|supergri:m_


 



Costas,#h

ich glaube,mit dem Bier sollte ich etwas sparsamer als
geplant agieren.:q
Falls du weißt,was ich meine.:m
Fabi und ich meinen übrigends nicht die gleiche Stelle.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## kenito (16. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@breithard has du irgeneine kart wo man dass sehen kann


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



kenito schrieb:


> @breithard has du irgeneine kart wo man dass sehen kann


 



Nein,habe ich nicht.Aber schau mal bei Google Earth rein,
da siehst du es dann.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (16. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Costas,#h
> 
> ich glaube,mit dem Bier sollte ich etwas sparsamer als
> geplant agieren.:q
> ...



Hallo Jürgen

Nee...was das betrifft, halten wir uns an den Plan :m

Es war einfach zu verlockend, diese "genaue" Beschreibung reinzukopieren  Dann folgte jedoch das Google-Bild, wo man sehen kann, dass eine andere Stelle gemeint war.

Heute war's hier oben sehr windig. Es war in den Auen kaum möglich zu angeln. Die Tagen sind trotz Dauersonne etwas kälter geworden. Man sagt, der Island-Staub hat was damit zu tun. Man kann die Staubwolke zwar nicht sehen, soll aber die Sonnenwärme etwas zurückhalten. |kopfkrat

Gruss
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen
> 
> Nee...was das betrifft, halten wir uns an den Plan :m
> 
> ...


 

@ Costas,#h

danke für die Erklärung. hatte bereits vor, dir in 3 Wochen ein "Hafen-Guiding" anzubieten. :q
Und das zurückhalten der  Sonnenwärme könnte auch mit
den millionen von Heringsschuppen zusammenhängen, die
jetzt in der Luft rum fliegen.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (16. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen,
das stimmt mit dem institut für meeresbiologie, ich kenne einen, der geht mit mir immer mettebrötchen essen, was er schreibt stimmt!  Sie kommen genau in der ersten woche im mai in hvide sande an. 
Normal wären sie schon früher da, aber die steife brise macht sie langsamer - sie schwimmen ja an der oberfläche und müssen mit den wellen kämpfen :q
Platz ist normal immer da, rainer (bordie rainzor) hat es ja schon gepostet, dass kaum noch angelr zu sehen sind. Sie kommen in den ferien - jedoch außerhalb der ferien ist es wunderbar dort zu angeln. Jetzt wird es erst wieder wild, wenn das heringsfestival beginnt. 
Du hast recht, man kann aus dem auto die jagd auf heringe betreiben  in hvide sande - an mehreren stellen sogar - was will man mehr.
Inzwischen legt sich hier der island staub auf den autos und ich bohre mit dem finger in der nase und hole lavabrocken raus. |supergri  
Inge ist eingeweiht - sie besorgt montag den film. Kannst noch einen glücksbringer bekommen, habe heute noch einen gefunden.
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen,
> das stimmt mit dem institut für meeresbiologie, ich kenne einen, der geht mit mir immer mettebrötchen essen, was er schreibt stimmt! Sie kommen genau in der ersten woche im mai in hvide sande an.
> Normal wären sie schon früher da, aber die steife brise macht sie langsamer - sie schwimmen ja an der oberfläche und müssen mit den wellen kämpfen :q
> Platz ist normal immer da, rainer (bordie rainzor) hat es ja schon gepostet, dass kaum noch angelr zu sehen sind. Sie kommen in den ferien - jedoch außerhalb der ferien ist es wunderbar dort zu angeln. Jetzt wird es erst wieder wild, wenn das heringsfestival beginnt.
> ...


 

Otto,#h

mit oder ohne Fleisch dran? 
Und lass noch ein paar große Heringe für uns über.
Letztes Jahr die waren ja arg klein.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## rainzor (16. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Otto
Ich hätte dich gern mal persönlich an der Schleuse getroffen. Hat leider nicht geklappt. Aber vielleicht im nächsten Jahr.

Zu den Anglern:
Ich glaube nicht, daß es weniger Angler geworden sind. Gestern war an der Schleuse noch die Hölle los. Der Altersdurchschnitt ist auch sehr hoch, die Ferien sind da wohl eher uninteressant. Das es heute so leer war, lag bestimmt am starken Wind und der Eiseskälte.

@ j.Breithardt

Dieses Jahr sind die Heringe deutlich größer. Gerstern hab' ich allerdings auch einen von satten 3 cm gefangen.
Und noch eine komische Sache. Alle, die ich bis gestern gefangen habe, waren voll mit Milch oder Rogen. Heute allerdings nicht. Entwerder hatten sie gar nichts, oder nur ganz kleine Ansätze. Wobei die Größe der Fische gleich geblieben ist.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## fischflotz (16. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo I´m back, leider.:c
Wir mussten heute schon abreisen. Aber der reihe nach:
Bei der Anreise am 10. hat mich gewundert, dass viele dieser Stangen die an den Staßenrändern stehen umgeknickt sind. Lag wohl am Schnee.
Angekommen haben wir erstmal unsere Sachen verstaut und ab ging es bei herrlichen Wetter an den südl. Fjord. Leider waren wir alle 4 Schneider. Aber Spass hatten wir trotzdem. Am Sonntag waren wir an einer anderen Stelle am Fjord mit mässigem Erfolg. Am Montag waren wir zu Dritt am Hafen an einer Stelle, wo nicht so viel Angler standen. Wir haben tatsächlich 4 Heringe in 1,5 Std gefangen.|rolleyes
Dienstag war dann mein Tag: Um 0:00 bekam ich meine Geburtstagsgeschenke und Mittags ging es zum Heringsangeln. Wieder an selber Stelle. Diesmal waren meine Frau, mein Sohn, seine Freundin und ich erfolgreicher. Ich durfte den Reigen mit einer fetten Dublette eröffnen. Nach 2 Std. hatten wir unseren Eimer voll. Übrigens hatten wir keine Platzprobleme wir konnten uns frei bewegen. Vielleicht lag es auch an unserem Hund, den wir mithatten.
Wir alle waren sehr zufrieden, denn keiner war Schneider ( auch wenn einer abwechselnd beim Hund saß)und das als blutige Heringsanfänger.
Danach gönnte mir meine Familie noch einige Std. alleine am Fjord. Ich hatte mir eine Stelle in Bjerregard ausgesucht. Da ich nur meine Fische vom Haken machen musste, hatte ich dann auch mehr Anglerglück. Ca. 20 Barsche durften aber wieder ins Wasser, da zu klein. Aber das Angeln in der Natur mit geilem Sonnenuntergang war ein krönender Abschluß des "Angelgeburtstags".
Danach war ich noch 2 mal alleine am hafen mit mäßigen Erfolg bei starkem Wind und wie heute auch noch geöffneten Schleusen. Einmal war ich noch alleine am Fjord und konnte noch mehr Barsche verhaften, die waren ganz gierig auf Krabben. Leider waren wieder keine für die Pfanne dabei. Schön fand ich auch den Donnerstag als wir in Nymdegab bei der Fußgängerbrücke ( wer hat da eigentlich die ganzen Angelstellen frei gemacht?) geangelt haben. Da waren wir Männer Schneider und die Mädels zogen ein rotauge nach dem Anderen. Auch wenn mein Sohn und ich die Fische releasen mussten.
Übrigens die Circlehooks waren geil, nur 2 Fische gehakt und kaum Aussteiger.
Also ich würde sofort wieder hin am liebsten zur Hornhechtzeit.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## porscher (17. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

du hast barsche auf krabben gefangen?


----------



## fischflotz (17. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ach so, noch mal zu der Größe der Heringe. Wir wunderten uns schon. Da wir ja noch nie auf Hering geangelt hatten, dachten wir schon was es für mikrige Heringe im Laden stehen. Das waren echt große Klopper in HS.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## porscher (17. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

könntest du bitte meine frage beantworten fischflotz!


----------



## fischflotz (17. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



porscher schrieb:


> du hast barsche auf krabben gefangen?



Ich meinte garnelen, also die größeren Krabben. Die waren ganz wild drauf. Ich hatte welche im Eisfach gefunden und dachte nimmste ma mit. Nachdem auf Wurm die Barsche immer kleiner wurden, kam die Krabbe zum Einsatz. Danach konnte ich die 2. Rute einpacken. Für die hatte ich dann keine Zeit mehr. Die barsche wurden größer aber leider nicht groß genug.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## fischflotz (17. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Frage beantortet?

Gruß
Harald


----------



## porscher (17. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

ja danke.also das habe ich noch nie gehört, dass barsche auf garnelen beissen.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (17. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

mensch freunde der sonne. ich hab doch extra für die , die es nicht wissen wie der jürgen :q ein bild eingefügt

hihihi

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> mensch freunde der sonne. ich hab doch extra für die , die es nicht wissen wie der jürgen :q ein bild eingefügt
> 
> hihihi
> 
> mfg


 


Hallo Fabi,hahahaha,

ist doch schön,noch mal was tolles von dir zu hören.hihihihi.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (17. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> mensch freunde der sonne. ich hab doch extra für die , die es nicht wissen wie der jürgen :q ein bild eingefügt
> 
> hihihi
> 
> mfg



Hallo Fabi

Weil der Effe kurz bei Euch vorbeigeschaut hat, heisst es nicht, dass Du den Spruch einfach so überall brauchen kannst :q

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## porscher (17. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ fischflotz  wie hast du die garnelen angeboten? an einer posenmontage oder auf grund? aktiv geführt? würde mich mal interessieren.will das auch mal probieren.


----------



## kenito (17. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@breitdhart 

welche stelle denn noch mal ?^^


----------



## fischflotz (17. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



porscher schrieb:


> @ fischflotz  wie hast du die garnelen angeboten? an einer posenmontage oder auf grund? aktiv geführt? würde mich mal interessieren.will das auch mal probieren.



Posenmontage. Den Köder kurz über Grund. Durch die Strömung wanderte die Pose leicht. Durch den leichten Wind und den leichten Wellengang wurde der Köder zusätzlich bewegt. Meist wanderte die Pose nur 1 m und der Biß kam.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## mallenrg (18. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

ich war am freitag in hvide sande. Als wir angekommen sind, haben wir uns erstmal gewundert, warum die bekannte und normal vollbesetzte plattform, komplett leer war. Aber gut, angeln fertig gemacht und auf die Plattform gestellt. Nach ca 10 min waren wir dann auch schon 6 oder 7 Angler, aber keiner fing auch nur einen Hering.
Dann einmal kurz auf die andere seite der schleuse geguckt und Fjordseitig fingen sie wie bekloppt ( hvide sande halt). Dann die ganzen Sachen geschnappt und rüber gegangen. DA haben wir dann in einer stunde unsere beiden eimer gefüllt und sind mit 140 heringen wieder nach hause. Jetzt haben wir wieder ausreichend bis zu nächsten saison und zum Hornhechtangeln...
Die angler neben uns waren dieses jahr endlich mal nette leute, deutsche urlauber, die man ja normal auch als teils sehr unfreundlich kennt.
war ein schöner tag, trotz sehr kaltem windes.
Die größe der Heringe war wie jedes jahr wieder sher schön. große, fette heringe

mfg
mallnrg


----------



## kenito (19. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

wie groß denn ungefähr waren oder sind denn die heringe?


----------



## LutzLutz (19. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

so ich melde mich hiermit von meinem aufenthalt um hvide sande herum zurück...in den nächsten tagen werde ich von mir hören lassen 
ps. ich hab am forellensee einen netten mann getroffen der auch ausm anglerboard war...wenn er das liest können sie sich ja mal melden (kleine gedankenstütze: wir hatten über heilbutt gesprochen)


----------



## porscher (19. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ fischflotz 

hast du garnelen aus dem supermarkt benutzt? welche größe hatten die garnelen(oder waren es krabben?)?


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (20. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@jürgen, Costa : ihr hört doch nur gutes von mir. bin nur nicht mehr so oft im net. muss viel überstunden kloppen für mein urlaub.

mfg


----------



## Costas (20. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> @jürgen, Costa : ihr hört doch nur gutes von mir. bin nur nicht mehr so oft im net. muss viel überstunden kloppen für mein urlaub.
> 
> mfg



So ist es Fabi :m Halt die Ihren steif und der Urlaub kommt bald wieder.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## LAC (20. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo,
ich war für einige tage abgeschnitten von der welt - durfte nicht mehr ins anglerboard :q es war für mich verboten.:q:q
Inzwischen ist der fehler von der technik behoben.

Zwei neue nachrichten, in der varde au ist ein 20 kg schwerer lachs gefangen worden vor zwei tagen und vor zwei tagen sah ich im deutschen fernsehen, eine sendung über fischen u.a. wurde die varde au sehr pos. dargestellt. Hvide sande war auch zu sehen, jedoch sehr negativ drüber berichtet, die gründe sind bekannt, massen von fänge - die nichts mehr mit dem eigenverbrauch zu tun haben - und eine nicht waidgerechte behandlung bzw. tötung. 

@ rainzor
Rainer beim nächsten mal, wenn du in hvide sande bist, werden wir uns treffen - ich verspreche es dir. Momentan habe ich viel um die ohren und kaum zeit.

@ J. Breithardt
Jürgen, wie du siehst bin ich wieder drin, war ja ein ausführliches telefonat gestern. Es hängt kein fleisch mehr am glücksbringer. ich warte jetzt auf dein email.

@ WolfsburgVirus
Fabi, nicht so viele überstunden machen, das macht dich körperlich fertig, da du es nicht gewohnt bist |supergri  Verschleudere nicht so deine kraft - du benötigst sie beim angeln hier, sonst schläfst du mir hier ein. Wenn die sonne lacht und die fische springen, sitzt du dann im stuhl mit verschlossenen augen.
Du verpasst dann was.

@ Porsche

Die barsche die bei uns im fjord vorkommen, kannst du fast mit allen ködern überlisten, von made, wurm über garnelen , fischfetzen bis hin zu wobblern, spinnern, heringspaternoster, fliegen und gummischwänze.
Alles schon ausprobiert, wobei ich sie am liebsten mit wurm fange - d.h. drei wümer biete ich ihnen an, denn dicke fische fressen viel - außerdem glaubt er es ist ein octopus :q
Festgestellt habe ich auch, dass die gekauften würmer nicht so fängig sind, wie meine aus dem garten. Muss etwas mit der zucht oder hälterung zu tun haben.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (20. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Otto : ja otto aber du pennst ja meisten vor mir ein. deswegen bekommst das garnicht mehr mit wenn ich penne . nein für den urlaub bin ich fit, auf jeden fall. 

so nochmal genau otto , was brauchst du noch aus deutschland ?

sind ja nur noch 24 tage. otto hau uns noch ne anlage ins haus. wir wollen ja noch mit dir feiern.


mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich war für einige tage abgeschnitten von der welt - durfte nicht mehr ins anglerboard :q es war für mich verboten.:q:q
> Inzwischen ist der fehler von der technik behoben.
> 
> ...


----------



## fischflotz (20. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



porscher schrieb:


> @ fischflotz
> 
> hast du garnelen aus dem supermarkt benutzt? welche größe hatten die garnelen(oder waren es krabben?)?


 
Ja waren aus dem Supermarkt. Gibt es auch bei Aldi tiefgefroren in der Tüte oder in Wasser eingelegt in der Plastikdose. Wir hatten die tiefgefrorenen *Garnelen*. Sind übrigens auch super Köder für Hornrecht.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## strandlaeufer (20. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moinsen,

fahre nächste Woche nach HS. Welche Forellenseen sind zu empfehlen? |wavey:


----------



## porscher (20. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ fischflotz

garnelen auf hornhecht kenne ich.aber auf barsch höre ich wirklich zum ersten mal.werde das aber mal testen.wie groß waren die größten barsche?


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (21. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



strandlaeufer schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> fahre nächste Woche nach HS. Welche Forellenseen sind zu empfehlen? |wavey:



hallo musst du mal gucken richtung sondervig komemn ja welche. 

mfg


----------



## kenito (21. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

30. sind wir da wird denn noch ordentlich gefangen


----------



## carpfreak1990 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

So es ist bald soweit 

Garnelen auf funktioniert einwand frei im süß und brackwasser es gab in der rute und rolle 01/09 eine Super bericht dort darüber der heisst "Big-Barsch im Brack" dort wird mit sbriolino und garnelen auf barsch gefischt

Wie siehst imom mit Hering Forellen Hornhecht und Plattfischen aus???

hoffentlich wird das Wetter nicht zuschlecht also einfach unangelnbar aber ich gehe dann auch angeln aber bei bessern wetter macht das angeln auch mehr spass aber egal 

gruß
Carpfreak1990


----------



## elwiss (22. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

PISA ist ein Statt in Italiän...


----------



## Balboa (22. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ elwiss
wie gemein, das gibt einen auf den...


----------



## kenito (22. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

wie groß sind die heringe ungefähr


----------



## LutzLutz (22. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

so.. wie gesagt nun melde ich mich mal zu wort
ich war vom 10.4.-17.4. in söndervig und wir sind dann immer fleißig zum angeln nach hs.  
der hering lief wirklich bombe außer am donnerstag als alle schleusen auf waren und es extrem windig war.
aber sonst wurde wirklich jeden tag gut gefangen und ich denk mal dass es noch besser wird.
hornis waren jedoch noch keine zu sehen.
auch das brandungsanglen haben wir betrieben wobei wir einmal 7 und einmal 4 platten erwischen konnten.
desweiteren waren wir auch 3 mal am forellensee jedoch mit eher bescheidenem erfolg.
beim ersten versuch in klegod gab es 2 forellen + 2 verloren
beim zweiten versuch in söndervig 2 verloren 
und beim letzten versuch nicht einen biss.
dabei ist zu erwähnen dass ich nur mit fliege geangelt habe weil mir das angeln mit wasserkugel nicht so einen spaß bringt. zwar wurden auf wasserkugel und paste forellen gefangen, aber auch nicht wirklich gut.
insgesamt ist zu sagen, dass es mal wieder richtig schön da oben war, was vor allem auch an dem spitzen haus und dem super wetter lag.
bilder werde ich am wochenende mal reinstellen|wavey:


----------



## elwiss (22. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Balboa schrieb:


> @ elwiss
> wie gemein, das gibt einen auf den...


 
Sorry, 

ich konnte nicht anders ! |rolleyes

Gruß

Björn


----------



## kenito (24. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

moin,fahre am 30 nach hs welche haken größen nehmt ihr und hat jemand gehört wie es werden soll sind überhaupt so viele da will jemand zum heringsfestival?


----------



## FangeNichts5 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Mal ne Frage an alle, die zur Zeit in Hvide Sande sind:
Wie lief der erste Tag vom Heringsfestival? Würde mich interissieren, ob gut gefangen wurde.
Bilder des "Gewusels" würde ich auch gerne sehen, falls jemand welche parat hat|supergri.
MFG
FangeNichts5

P.S. Ich träume Nachts schon sehnsüchtig von Hvide Sande:k, warum muss der 3. Juli erst im Juli sein.


----------



## _FrenchTouch_ (24. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo, sind seit heute in HS.
Haben nur zu geschaut beim Festival.
Hatten viel zu lachen denn keiner hat was gefangen !!!
auf beiden seiten nicht !


----------



## LAC (24. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen 
es war keine strafe - es war eine ruhepause, dass ich nicht ins board kam, dafür musste ich mehr arbeiten  Die ganze vordefront ist inzwischen hochgezoge und ich war der aufpasser, damit die maurer auch alles richtig machen. Beim bauén sollten die facharbeier schon kontroliert werden, sonst machen sie mit dir was sie wollen.
Inzwischen komme ich ins anglerboard wieder rein - habe gar nicht mehr versucht rein zu gehen - da ja immer eine fehlmeldung kam.
Fahrt fällt flach - habe dir eine pn geschickt. Melde dich mal, wann du in hvide sande bist.

@ 
FangeNichts5
Wie dein name es schon sagt, sie haben kaum etwas gefangen, so wurde mir vor einigen stunden berichtet. Gäste von uns haben nicht mitgemacht, jedoch kamen sie mit etwa 100 heringe nach hause - etwa drei stunden geangelt mit zwei mann.
Habe mir jedoch gestern mal die musik angehört, war nett, eine frau spielte aud der quetschkommode und ein "bekannter" heimischer gitarrist aus der region begleitete sie. Sie haben geübt, damit sie heute keinen fehler machen oder es war der soundcheck  da keiner im zelt war.
Ich war gestern dort und habe 6 stück gefangen - in 15 min, dann habe ich aufgehört - regen kam und der wind war kalt. 
Heute knallt voll die sonne.
Werde mir mal gleich die heringskönige ansehen


----------



## LAC (24. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ alle
Komme gerade von hvide sande. Das heringsfestival war ein voller erfolg, reichlich teilnehmer - leider war der fangerfolg nicht so gut. Über die hälte der teilnehmer hatten sind schneider gewesen -  nichts gefangen und der gesamtsieger hatte stolze 10 heringe gelandet. 
Habe nette holländer dort getroffen aber auch reichlich 
trunkenbolde im zelt.
So ist die angelei - wenn sie zeitlich begrenzt ist. Jedoch wurden in den frühen morgenstunden noch reichlich gefangen und morgen wird es auch gut laufen. Das wetter ist super !

Das nichts gefangen wurde hatte sicherlich damit was zu tun, dass hvide sande für dieses lustige fest, reichlich werbung gemacht hat.  Könnte mir vorstellen, dass diese werbekampagne auch bis zu den heringen durchgesickert ist und sie sich gesagt haben, denen zeigen wir es mal - wenn wir nicht wollen, dann läuft gar nichts, da kann das preisgeld noch so hoch sein.|supergri 
Eine schönheitskönigin d.h. miss hering habe ich nicht gesehen, aber einige angler zeigten ihre stärke - armdrücken war angesagt - irgendwie muss man sieger werden.


----------



## Costas (24. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ alle
> Komme gerade von hvide sande. Das heringsfestival war ein voller erfolg, reichlich teilnehmer - leider war der fangerfolg nicht so gut. Über die hälte der teilnehmer hatten sind schneider gewesen -  nichts gefangen und der gesamtsieger hatte stolze 10 heringe gelandet.
> Habe nette holländer dort getroffen aber auch reichlich
> trunkenbolde im zelt.
> ...


¨

Hallo Otto

Danke für den aktuellen Bericht aus der Front. Schade, dass heute die Fänge so gering ausgefallen sind. 

Aber wie kann man so was erklären? Seit 2 Wochen fängt man reichlich Heringe und heute fast gar nichts? Ich denke, Du hast bestimmt eine wissenschaftliche Erklärung dafür #6

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## LAC (25. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> ¨
> 
> Hallo Otto
> 
> ...


 
Costas, eine wissenschaftliche erklärung habe ich nicht, am abend davor und am frühen morgen wurden ja noch reichlich heringe gefangen um die 80 stück /std. So wie ich gehört habe, sollen sie mit der schleuse etwas gespielt haben - weil keine fänge gemacht wurden. Wenn es so ist, haben sie ihren menschenverstand eingesetzt, d.h. sie glaubten so könnte es besser werden - dass ihr schlauer kopf etwas anders arbeit als der von den fischen, damit haben sie nicht gerechnet. Sind ja keine fischköpfe oder doch?
Solch ein durchgang ist ja nur etwa eine std, die kleinste veränderung am gewässer, da reagieren fische drauf und es kann erfolg bedeuten oder wie jetzt, nur 10 heringe für den sieger bringen. Mit überraschung ist immer zu rechnen - es geht ja nicht um die menge, die sieger stehen fest - haben jedoch keine eimer voll. 
Costas, habe mit meinen anglern noch nicht gesprochen, ob sie den lachs gefangen haben - liegen noch in den federn. Berichte jedoch wenn es der fall war. Bin auch gespannt.

Nachsatz:
@ kenito
danke für die pn - kleine haken mit perle und fischhaut nehmen. Die größe bzw. das gewicht vom heringsblei richtet sich nach der strömung und ob die heringe in grundnähe oder im mittelwasser sich aufhalten. Heringe sind noch reichlich da, bei offener schleuse ziehen sie meistens an der stromkante entlang. Wo,  ob in grundnähe , mittelwasser oder im oberen bereich kann ich dir nicht sagen, dieses stelle ich immer erst vor ort fest, da sie mal oben und mal unten schwimmen.
Es ist ein wichtiger punkt wenn man erfolg beim heringsangeln haben möchte, denn wenn man nicht genau sagen kann wo sie gefangen werden d.h. ob sein heringsblei unten oder oben im wasser zappelt (von der strömung)  - dann versteht man die welt nicht mehr, dass der nebenmann obwohl er mit dem gleichen system angelt, reichlich fängt. Dann fragt man sich - wie kommt dieses und man verzweifelt.
Ich nehme cikle hooks haken, sie sind zwar nicht fängiger, jedoch schlitzen sie nicht so schnell aus und wenn ich drei an der angel habe, fallen mir beim landen kaum welche an, dieses kann jedoch bei einigen paternostern bzw. haken passieren. In hvide sande habe ich sie noch nicht im laden gesehen, diese paternoster - es lohnt sich also welche in deutschland zu besorgen. Wer sie im katalog anbietet, kann ich dier nicht sagen, da ich nichts über versand kaufe.


----------



## kenito (25. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@LAC fängt man denn besser wenn die schleuse offen ist oder wenn sie zu ist welch eströmungskante denn kann man die irgenwie sehen?


----------



## leif88 (25. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

wie soll das wetter am 30. und 1.5. werden in hs?


----------



## Balouderbaer (25. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Leif88!!!

Entweder hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  (aber die Kristallkugel ist gerade defekt) 

oder 

hier http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DK0RA0013 

Schöne Grüße 
Balouderbaer


----------



## LAC (25. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



kenito schrieb:


> @LAC fängt man denn besser wenn die schleuse offen ist oder wenn sie zu ist welch eströmungskante denn kann man die irgenwie sehen?


 
Deine frage ist schwer zu beantworten, da du fragst wann es besser geht. Mir ist es egal ob die entwässerungsschleuse alle 14 tore geöffnet hat oder nur wenige bzw. die tore geschlossen sind. Ich passe mich immer der momentanen situation an, denn die strömung geht mal raus aus dem fjord und mal rein im fjord. 
Fest steht jedoch, wenn die tore geöffnet sind, verschwinden die angler, da sie nicht mehr so gut fangen, das ist normal, da sie sich nicht umstellen bzw. das gewässer nicht lesen können. Ein vorteil ist es für die, die bleiben - da man nun reichlich platz dort hat. 
Wenn die tore geschlossen sind, kommen sie alle wieder an, angeln wie eh und je - rein werfen und ziehen.
Zur information: 
Die entwässerungsschleuse reguliert den wasserstand - der wasserstand im fjord, liegt etwa 25 cm über dem normalen. Gleichzeitig reguliert sie aber auch den salzgehalt im fjord der um die 11% liegen soll. Etwa 1.600 mio. m3 süßwasser fließen im fjord. Dieses wird alles berechnet und das öffnen bzw. schließen der tore über ein computer gesteuert. Ein außenstehender kennt diese einzelnen faktoren nicht, deshalb kann nicht genau gesagt werden, wann und wie sie geöffnet bzw. geschlossen wird.
Die kapazität der schleuse ist gewaltig, bei einem wasserstandsunterschied von 1m beträgt der maximale durchfluss 1.200 m3 pro sekunde.
Damit du es dir bildlich vorstellen kannst, in 1,5 sekunden ist ein olympiabecken entleert, Damit haben die angler zu kämpfen  
Nun hat die schleuse aber auch fundamente bzw. säulen und spundwände. Diese hindernisse verändern die fließrichtung - z.b. entstehen strömungskanten, strudel und kehrwasser und vieles mehr. Dieses kann man sehen, wenn man ein gewässer lesen kann, einige sehen nur rauschendes wasser. 
Hier mal ein link:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kehrwasser

Diese ständige öffnen in beiden richtungen, mal voll, mal wenig geöffnet ist halt das problem für einige angler. 

Ist die schleuse jedoch geschlossen, etwickelt sie sich zu einer put und take anlage. Es ist halt alles einfacher, deshalb liebt man sie und schimpft über die massen von angler, die dann aus allen löchern krabbeln. 
Heringe kann man jedoch auch angeln, wenn die tore geöffnet sind. Hvide sande ist ein ideales übungsgewässer, da man all diese o.g. gewässereigenschaften dort vorfindet und gezielt werfen muss um diese stellen zu erreichen.
Aber wer will dieses schon ? Die wenigsten, man will schnell - ohne große mühe und erfahrung - heringe fangen - dieses geht dann nur bei geschlossener schleuse, wenn man das richtige system hat und in welcher wassertiefe sie sich im moment aufhalten, Sonst sieht es auch da mager aus, wobei jedoch welche gelandet werden.

Dieses zur schleusensituation und was man wissen sollte, wenn man sie bei offenen toren angeln will.

Kenito, wir wollen aber keine wissenschaft daraus machen, fahre nach hvide sande und hau den knüppel rein. Wenn einige angler schon welche im eimer liegen haben und du hast auch schon welche gelandet, dann freu dich. Selbst kleinkinder können welche fangen und freuen sich, wenn einer an paternoster zappelt.

Ärgerst du dich, da der nachbar reichlich fängt und du mühsam sie fängst, dann muss die theorie umgesetzt werden. Man sollte erfahrung sammeln, die bekommt man, wenn man bei offenen schleusen angelt.
Machst du es nicht, willst aber ruhig schlafen, solltest du dir dann selbst was vormachen und sagen: verdammt nochmal, der hat aber glück gehabt. |supergri

Wünsche dir viel erfolg!


----------



## FangeNichts5 (25. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Danke Otto für deine Berichte:m!
Ist ja irgendwie komisch... Ich weiß garnicht was ich dazu noch schreiben soll.
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## kenito (25. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@lac
sag mal bescheid wenn du wieder da warst würd mich interriesieren ob was gefangen wird


----------



## jottweebee (25. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@LAC 
Otto, wenn ich nur einige Tage in HS bin, habe ich nicht die Zeit das Gewässer genau zu studieren. Dann heißt es für mich, ab zum Wasser und die Angel raus.
Wenn dann die Schleuse geöffnet ist, wo ist die günstigere Seite, Fjord- oder Seeseite? 

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt und die ersten Hornis angekommen sind, werde ich am 9.5. zum angeregtem Treffen um 18.oo Uhr kommen. Auch wenn ich dann alleine bin. Weitere Anmeldungen sind ja bisher ausgeblieben. 

Bis denne


----------



## LAC (26. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ jottweebee
Jürgen, dieses kann ich verstehen mit dem studieren, aber nicht nur in hs sande ist mit strömung zu rechnen, jedes gewässer hat sie. Sind hindernisse im gewässer entstehen auch dort andere fließeigenschaften wie kehrwasser usw. Dort sind zwar keine heringe jedoch fischarten, die diese eigenschaften nutzen oder meiden - deshalb lohnt sich schon mal ein blick auf meinen link, damit man dieses versteht - sonst sieht man nur wasser. Wenn ich poste - man muss ein gewässer lesen können, erkennt man diese. 
Und da nicht jeder fisch die strömung liebt, muss man sich jetzt nur noch mit den fischen befassen |supergri 

Jürgen nun zur frage.
Bei offener schleuse, wenn die strömung in richtung meer geht. 
Bester platz für mich, direkt an der schleuse, auf der nordseite an der ecke am geländer mit blick zum meer. Der wurf erfolgt in richtung meer - etwas nach links. Dann landet dein paternoster zwar in der strömung, wird jedoch rausgetrieben und beim einholen kommt es an der strömungskante vorbei. Wartest du etwas zu lange, wird es vom kehrwasser erfasst und du musst schneller drehen, da du sonst hänger bekommst. Da kein zug mehr auf der schnur ist und das vorfach mit blei über den boden gewirbelt wird. 

Auf der fjordseite auf beiden seiten am anfang der steinschüttung.

Interessant wird es erst, wenn nur einige tore auf sind, dann werfe ich immer vor den stromkanten, wo die tore geöffnet sind, dierekt an der brücke, ob see- oder fjordseite. Sowie an den strömungskanten - ob einlauf oder auslauf - die man ja sehr gut erkennen kann.

So fange ich auch hornhechte mit pose, da werfe ich die pose  im strudel, da arbeitet der strudel für mich und meine pose macht ständig eine fahrt um den strudel - wenn ich sie gleichzeitig auch noch führe, d.h. sie immer wieder so ziehe, dass sie eine erneute runde zieht.

Wenn ich mit paternoster arbeite und der honrnhecht ist schon da, könnte ich bei offener schleuse vorher ankündigen, was ich fange ob hornhecht oder hering. Den hornhecht hole ich mir aus der vollen strömung, jedoch liebe ich diese angelei nicht, da er sich ins paternoster einrollt. Habe es mehrmals schon einigen bordies gezeigt wie es geht, auf ansage hole ich die fischart. Das hört sich zwar überheblich an, ist es aber nicht, denn ich hole mir sie dort wo sie sind d.h. der hornhecht direkt im oberflächenwasser.
Versuche es mal, wirst erstaunt sein wie es fluppt.

Oft mache ich mir auch einen jux und sage den biss eines hornhechtes vorher an, wenn ich mit pose arbeite. Da flippten einige ganz aus. Es geht fast immer - habe halt einen scharfen blick |supergri 
Einige können dieses nicht verstehen, jedoch ist der grund ganz einfach, denn ich arbeite mit einer langen schlanken pose, sobald ein hornhecht daran lutscht, macht die pose vorher eine andere bewegung, als wenn sie in den wellen gleichmäßig tanzt, das ist mein zeichen - wo ich sage, jetzt geht gleich die pose unter. 
Bei eine wasserkugel kann man dieses bei einer gewissen entfernung nicht erkennen, sie bleibt immer rund, da kann sie sich drehen wie sie will.
Es ist also keine hellseherei - und hat auch nichts mit können zu tun, sondern nur ein scharfer blick.  
Den sollte man ja haben beim angeln, sonst fällt man noch ins loch oder sitzt in der scheixe |supergri

grüße dich


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (26. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Otto : headset wieder heil ?


----------



## jottweebee (26. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Otto,
es ist nett, dass du dir für meine Anfrage die Nacht um die Ohren schlägst.

Ich habe mal bei Google Earth nachgesehen und dabei entdeckt, dass dort im Fotomodus genau die Situation auf der nördlichen Meerseite mit der Strömung zu sehen ist. An dem Geländer steht auch eine Person. Bist du das etwa beim Studieren der Gewässersituation???


----------



## fischflotz (26. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Gewinner des Heringsfestival hat 10 Fische gefangen???|bigeyes
Gibt es dazu irgendwo einen Bericht?
Letztes Jahr hatte der Gewinner 133 St. in 1 Std..|kopfkrat
Man müssen die geschwitzt haben. immer wieder den leeren patanosta einzukurbeln.
Tja wie sagt man so schön: Jeder Tag ist Angeltag, aber nicht jeder Tag ist Fangtag.
oder es liegt einfach an den von Otto beschriebenen Sachen.
Gruß
Harald


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Gewinner des eringsfestival hat 10 Fische gefangen???|bigeyes
> Gibt es dazu irgendwo einen Bericht?
> Letztes Jahr hatte der Gewinner 133 St. in 1 Std..|kopfkrat
> Man müssen die geschwitzt haben. immer wieder den leeren patanosta einzukurbeln.
> ...


 

Vergangenes Jahr haben die Jungs ja auch
mit einem Paternoster gefischt.Ist deutlich
fängiger.Benutzt Otto übrigens auch.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (26. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Gewinner des eringsfestival hat 10 Fische gefangen???|bigeyes
> Gibt es dazu irgendwo einen Bericht?
> Letztes Jahr hatte der Gewinner 133 St. in 1 Std..|kopfkrat
> Man müssen die geschwitzt haben. immer wieder den leeren patanosta einzukurbeln.
> ...



Ich finde auch noch keinen Bericht zu lesen. Gestern hat mir jemand aus HS gesagt, dass der Gewinner 9 gefangen hat. Egal ob 9 oder 10, so lernt man jeden gefangen Fisch wirklich zu schätzen, nicht? :m

Wir schon oben von LAC schön ausgeführt, kann es dafür viele Gründe geben. Tatsache ist, dass die Herringe jetzt da sind und viele mit vollen Eimer davon fahren können.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## elwiss (26. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo, hier is was:

http://www.dagbladetringskjern.dk/article/20100425/DRS/704259897/1429

nur mit der Sparche hapert's mal wieder... 

Hat anscheinend wieder nen' Deutscher gewonnen..

MfG

Björn


----------



## elwiss (26. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich seh das gerade,

Ist Mr. Hering geworden, 

hat ne Wathose eingentlich nen Hosenstall ??

Also ich glaub' wirklich, nüchtern ist das Ganze nicht zu ertragen....

Munter bleiben !


----------



## elwiss (26. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Noch einer:

http://www.dagbladetringskjern.dk/article/20100426/DRS/704269898/1432/rss-section

Nu is Mittach...

Malzeit !


----------



## jottweebee (26. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Was malst du denn heute Mittag? Fischbilder?


----------



## elwiss (26. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ha, 

heute mittag hab' ich mir "ausgemalt" wie schön es doch wäre, wenn man nicht mehr arbeiten bräuchte, jeden 2. Tag Angeln geht, und immer schönes Wetter wär...

"Mal" was anderes.

Wenn Du hier schon mit'n Kalauer anfängst in Angelboard..  

Gruß

Björn


----------



## kenito (26. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

moin, wieder einer in HS gewesen


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



kenito schrieb:


> moin, wieder einer in HS gewesen


 


bestimmt

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

ICH kanns kaum noch erwarten noch 5tage !!!!

wie ist das Wetter oben auf die Wetter dienste kann man sich zwarverlassen aber aus erster hand ist immer besser

gruß
Carpfreak1990


----------



## fischflotz (27. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Mein Vater ist zur Zeit in HS. Er hat mir gesimmst das es sehr Mau aussieht mit den Fängen.
Also lest euch die Tips von Otto noch mal genau an.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## elwiss (27. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin,

hab hier noch ein Video gefunden von "Mr. Hering".

ich glaub das alles nicht ....

http://www.dagbladetringskjern.dk/article/20100426/DRS/704269898


----------



## rainzor (27. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum ich beim Festival noch nicht dabei war......

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## porscher (27. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

peinlich das video...


----------



## LAC (27. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Wolfsburg Virus
Fabi, mein headset war nicht defekt, bin immer noch mit der welt verbunden - deins bekommt anfälle, wenn ich anrufe. |supergri

@ Jottweebee
Jürgen, ich schlage mir die nacht um die ohren, fürs anglerboard. Ich bin einer der meistens nachts noch am pc arbeitet. Wenn ich kein bock mehr habe - werfe ich ein blick ins anglerboard - es entspannt |supergri Nun bin ich ein schneller schreiber, muss also nicht die worte noch suchen, da ich alles im kopf gespeichert habe u.a. auch die eigenschaften von fließgewässer. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich es bin, der in hvide sande das gewässer studiert. Ich kann dort die stromkanten finden mit verbundenen augen |supergri 

@ Elwiss
Björn, danke für die einstellung vom video - ist das nicht herrlich - Mr. sild  wird gesucht - ich vergleiche dieses mit bauer sucht frau. Das bewegt sich auch auf oberste etage, ein zimmer im dachgeschoss, in hvide sande sind es die bretter der welt. |supergri denn man sagt ja: hvide sande ist das tor zur welt. Hvide sande zeigt großstadtflair - wie es  in düsseldorf, new york, amsterdam, tokio oder in rom abgeht. 
Ich glaube am sonntag war diese lustige veranstaltung.

Wie ich schon erwähnt habe, da ich am samstag da war  - der sieger hat 10 heringe gefangen, zweiter hatte 9 heringe der dritte hatte 8 heringe, dann habe ich aufgegört zu lesen.

Wer Mr. Hering geworden ist kann ich nicht sagen. Jedenfalls hat es der jury recht gut gefallen, es waren ausgesuchte personen - ich glaube vom "film studio hvide sande" jedenfalls war es auch filmreif, wie sie mitgemacht haben, die jungen mädels und den heringstanz durch beifall begleitet haben.
Herrlich anzusehen - sie treffen den punkt, denn besser kann man hvide sande nicht präsentieren.

Björn, ich male mir auch den ganzen tag was aus, man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts - es sind bilder und tätigkeiten die mir gefallen, ich realisiere sie - sind also keine träume..
Gruß

@ carpfreak1990
Das wetter ist super, es werden heringe gefangen und der hornhecht ist auch schon da.
Was will man mehr.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin,

Danke LAC, das hört sich doch super an jetz muss ich mir nur noch würmer holn für grundfischen in hvide sande dann ist alles super ich mache nicht nochmal den Fehler und nimm mir zuwenig würmer mit wenn man 2wochen da ist und 2-3 schachteln tauwürmer und wattis verbraucht das wird kostspielig !!!!

gruß
Carpfreak1990


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Danke LAC, das hört sich doch super an jetz muss ich mir nur noch würmer holn für grundfischen in hvide sande dann ist alles super ich mache nicht nochmal den Fehler und nimm mir zuwenig würmer mit wenn man 2wochen da ist und 2-3 schachteln tauwürmer und wattis verbraucht das wird kostspielig !!!!
> 
> ...


 


Was willst du zu dieser Zeit mit Tauwürmern fangen???

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (27. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Carpfreak
sollten dir die würmer ausgehen und das geld - komm vorbei - dann kannst du bei mir welche graben -kostenlos- ein feld muss noch umgegraben werden |supergri Wir haben mutterboden hier, in hvide sande und am holmslandklitt ist nur sand. Bedenke die gekauften sind nicht so gut, dieses habe ich festgestellt. Vielleicht mache ich mir auch was vor, jedoch hängen sie nach minuten wie ein nasser sack am haken und der geruch ist anders. 
Kann dir aber auch welche geben, habe immer welche zur hand - lebe förmlich mit würmern |supergri d.h. zwischen den blumen. 30 stück  in 5 min ist kein problem.

@ Jürgen
als alter hase muss du es doch wissen, mit tauwürmer kann man aal fangen, wie wir es gemeinsam gemacht haben |supergri die stellen waren ja nicht schlecht. Aber auch barsche und rotaugen lieben sie, wobei ein hecht sie auch vertilgt. Ich mache ja immer drei stück dran - da kann kein fisch vorbeischwimmen - 6 schmackhafte arme winken dann.
Wir meinen den fjord - wobei hvide sande halt nur für aal gut ist, der bestand ist jedoch zu 70% geschrumpft. Aber im südlichen bereich vom fjord, da lauert der barsch und hecht sowie die großen rotagen auf würmer. 

Aber auch forellen, äschen und nasen und viele andere arten nehmen sie im fließgewässer. Er ist ein guter köder und zählt zu den besten. In den put und take anlagen füttere ich die forellen jedoch mit kieselsteine an - durch das geräusch kommen sie aus allen ecken, ich bin eine futtermaschiene, nur dass sie kein futter finden - nur mein tauwürmer winken.
Obwohl sie ihn noch nie gesehen haben - schnappen sie danach.
Pn ist untwerwegs.


----------



## Wumsel (28. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

puh war ich lange nicht hier. man oh man, was in der Zeit alles passiert ist. Aber als frischgebackener Papa hat (darf) man(n) nicht mehr so viel zeit am PC oder am Wasser verbringen.#q
Aber nu ist das gröbste überstanden und HS 2mal gebucht für dieses Jahr.

Und ich kann endlich wieder mal im Anglerboard auftauchen und meinen Senf dazu geben.

Haltet die Fische fest in HS wir kommen Anfang Juni. |supergri

Ich wünsche allen gute Fänge und schöne Tage in der 2ten Heimat.


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen

Pn ist untwerwegs.[/QUOTE]




Otto,#h

wo bleibt die PN?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Danke  LAC fürs angebot aber das habe ich schon mehr fach bekommen mit umgraben aber ich geh jetz jeden tag welche sammeln und kollege hilft mir das sollte ich auch schaffen die paar würmer auch wenn das wetter nicht gerade optimal ist zum sammeln aber kleinen vorrat habe ich immer zuhause  ca 50stück und wenn ich das gleiche noch mal bekomme sllte das ja reichen 

Mit Tauwürmer wollte ich auf barsch in fjord los und auf grund im HS Hafen los 

gruss 
Carpfreak1990


----------



## LAC (29. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ jürgen, kommt in der nacht - bin auf fünen.

@ caepfreak 1990
gute barschstellen in hvide sande kenne ich nicht - ich empfehle dir den südlichen fjord - es sind ja keine schriftbarsche, die im salzwasser leben. Obwohl es sein kann, jedoch ist nicht mit großem erfolg zu rechnen. Hast du denn dort schon barsche gefangen? Das wäre für mich neu d.h. ich habe dort noch nie auf barsch geangelt.


----------



## leif88 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

morgen gehts los ^^ hoffentlich sin viele geringe da


----------



## zanderman111 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



leif88 schrieb:


> morgen gehts los ^^ hoffentlich sin viele geringe da



und ne Schule haben die da auch........


----------



## kenito (29. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

wie zandermannn?sind denn viele hornis da? werden doch auch genug heringe gefangen


----------



## carpfreak1990 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo LAC ich wollte nicht auf barsch in hvide sande sonder wie du schon sagst südlich im fjord angeln und in hvide sande aal/plattfisch oder was auch beisst 

Auch wenn das bissn früh ist wann sind eigntlich die Meeräschen in Hvide Sande ??

gruß
Carpfreak1990


----------



## dewi23 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

moin. ich will morgen früh nach hvide sande. 
wohne nur witzige 120 km von entfernt. bin nach dänemark ausgewandert.
beißen denn schon die hornies?? was ist mit dem herring??


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (30. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



dewi23 schrieb:


> moin. ich will morgen früh nach hvide sande.
> wohne nur witzige 120 km von entfernt. bin nach dänemark ausgewandert.
> beißen denn schon die hornies?? was ist mit dem herring??




hallo lies die letzten ebiträge da wirst genung über die heringe erfahren. bißchen gucken und suchen muss manns chon. nicht immer einfach nur fragen

mfg


----------



## dewi23 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

zitat

hallo lies die letzten ebiträge da wirst genung über die heringe erfahren. bißchen gucken und suchen muss manns chon. nicht immer einfach nur fragen

mfg 
__________________


klug********r. lerne mal richtig schreiben.

es giebt auch leute die viel arbeiten und nicht so viel zeit mit i-net verbringen.


----------



## ScorcherOne (30. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Und wer schreibt jetzt den 1000. Eintrag im 2010er Thread?!


----------



## dewi23 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

es geht immer weiter


----------



## rainzor (30. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



dewi23 schrieb:


> zitat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Und gleichzeitig erwartest Du, dass andere Leute ihre kostbare Zeit opfern und auf die immer wieder gleichen Fragen das 100. Mal antworten. 
Die letzten Beiträge zu lesen, ist ja nun wirklich nicht zuviel verlangt.
Und dann auch noch frech zu werden ist ja wohl voll daneben.

Gruß
Rainer

P.S.: Guck dir mal deine Rechtschreibung an, ist ja nun wirklich kein Bisschen besser.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Morgen gehst los freude pur

gruß
Carpfreak1990


----------



## LAC (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ dewie 23
beide fischarten (hering und hornhecht) beißen, wenn man ihnen das richtige anbietet, und mit etwas glück fallen sie auch nicht vom haken, beim landen. Es läuft also bestens.

@ Carpfreack 1990
Wünsche dir viel erfolg in hvide sande. Mit den meeräschen ist es noch etwas früh, wobei sie vereinzelt schon da sein können - da sie etwas wärmeres wasser lieben. In wenigen wochen kannst du sie vom ufer beobachten.

@ jürgen breithardt
Jürgen, die pn habe ich doch schon geschickt - mache mir gedanken, was ich dir noch mitteilen wollte. Kurz - komm endlich hier hoch, damit es zur sache geht. 

@ zandermann111
in hvide sande eine schule besuchen :q ohje, oh je - was kann man dort lernen bzw werden - wird man dann hvide sandener oder fischerman. 
Wir sind hier in jütland, da lernt man nur im kindesalter. Deshalb werden hier nur kurze sätze gebildet, die es jedoch in sich haben, denn in der kürze liegt bekanntlich die würze. Sie sind wie eine kreuzworträtzel. Der leser wird gefordert, sie zu vervollständigen - denn die vielen buchstaben vom alphabet, die kann man doch alle gar nicht richtig behalten. Da funktioniert dann auch der einsatz nicht richtig. Beim kleinen einmaleins, da kann man beim üben die finger noch benutzen um zurecht zu kommen, aber wenn man es in worten fasssen will, da können sich schnell fehler einschleichen, deshalb sollte man um keinen fehler zu machen mit piktogramme arbeiten, jedoch kann auch die finger benutzen für eine mitteilung, indem man den daumen zwischen zeige- und mittelfinger steckt - dass versteht dann auch jeder und bedeutet sei kein frosch.:q


----------



## carpfreak1990 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Danke LAC bin vor 30min HS angekommen und nachher geht noch ma 2std zum angeln !!!!!!!! OK das habe ich mir schon gedacht wollte nur mal vergewissern 


Gruß
Carrpfreak1990


----------



## FangeNichts5 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Danke LAC bin vor 30min HS angekommen und nachher geht noch ma 2std zum angeln !!!!!!!! OK das habe ich mir schon gedacht wollte nur mal vergewissern
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Carrpfreak1990


 
Na dann wünsch ich dir mal viel Spaß in Hvide Sande!
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Danke LAC bin vor 30min HS angekommen und nachher geht noch ma 2std zum angeln !!!!!!!! OK das habe ich mir schon gedacht wollte nur mal vergewissern
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Carrpfreak1990


 



Lass mir noch was im Teich,
komme in 1 Woche erst hoch.:c

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## jannisO (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



rainzor schrieb:


> Und gleichzeitig erwartest Du, dass andere Leute ihre kostbare Zeit opfern und auf die immer wieder gleichen Fragen das 100. Mal antworten.
> Die letzten Beiträge zu lesen, ist ja nun wirklich nicht zuviel verlangt.
> Und dann auch noch frech zu werden ist ja wohl voll daneben.
> 
> ...




|good:|good::q:q:q:q:q:q wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Lass mir noch was im Teich,
> komme in 1 Woche erst hoch.:c
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



und du lass mir noch welche drin komme in 2 wochen hoch

mfg


----------



## jottweebee (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ WolfsburgVirus

Du hast Pech.
Ich fahr auch schon am Donnerstag, dann wird für dich nichts mehr übrig bleiben.
Fährst dann wieder als Schneider nach Hause.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



jottweebee schrieb:


> @ WolfsburgVirus
> 
> Du hast Pech.
> Ich fahr auch schon am Donnerstag, dann wird für dich nichts mehr übrig bleiben.
> Fährst dann wieder als Schneider nach Hause.



bin noch nicht als schneider nach hause gefahren.:l


----------



## porscher (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

ich bin ab dem 22 mai wieder oben.dann sind schon die hornhechte da.


----------



## porscher (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

in den monaten april und mai ist es schon ne kunst als schneider aus hvide sande nach hause zu kommen.ist ja NOCH genug fisch für alle da.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



porscher schrieb:


> ich bin ab dem 22 mai wieder oben.dann sind schon die hornhechte da.



ab 22 bin ich bei otto und auch in hvide sande


----------



## carpfreak1990 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

So bin vor 20min wieder von der Schluse wieder gekommen warn um 18.30 da waren fast alle tore offen und man hat fast kein grundkontakt bekommen aber die heringe genung da auch die anderen die nicht werfen können fangen fische !!!!! Haben um 21uhr aufgehört mit angeln und dann saubermachen haben aber 140stk gefangen bei nicht idealen bedingungen war das schon gut !!! 

Die heringe beissen sehr weit oben 2-4m unter der oberfläsche dasheist wenn man den rollenbügel schliesst hat man schon einen bissen warten und und man hat noch 2-3 heringe mehr 

Hoffentlich sind die tore morgen zu und die hornhechte da 
und abends was auf grund zuerwischen hoffen wirs mal für mich :q aber wenn nichts ist dann ebend nicht !!

Wetter ist einfach gut bissn wind aber das ja normal 


gruß
Carpfreak1990


----------



## leif88 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

waren gestern morgen da bis um 8 uhr und hatten dann 232 heringe


----------



## jpm7890 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Wie läufts z. Z.?


----------



## jottweebee (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Gut !


----------



## carpfreak1990 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Mit den heringen ist es am tag weniger geworden wird heut abend aber wieder mehr hornhechte sind auch da die stehen 2meter vor den füssen aber beissen tun sie nicht die haben sie heute nur gerissen das für mich kein angeln wenn man die Hornhecht nur reisst 

Schleusen sind auch wieder auf !!!
Wetter geinal leichter wind !!!

Heut abend noch mal auf hering versuchen !!!

gruß
Carpfreak1990


----------



## _FrenchTouch_ (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



leif88 schrieb:


> waren gestern morgen da bis um 8 uhr und hatten dann 232 heringe




nicht ein bisschenübertrieben viele?

also ich habe so manche angler dort beobachtet.
die waren richtig hysterisch.
manche hatte richtig große tonnen dabei.
ich finde man sollte ein gesundes maß an fische mitnehmen. aber die meisten angeln sich in einen richtigen rausch.
find ich nicht gut.
ich finde das ist auch kein angeln mehr sondern eher fischen. :r


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



jpm7890 schrieb:


> Wie läufts z. Z.?


 

Zu faul,oder zu dumm zum lesen???? #q

Gruß
Jürgen|wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Mit den heringen ist es am tag weniger geworden wird heut abend aber wieder mehr hornhechte sind auch da die stehen 2meter vor den füssen *aber beissen tun sie nicht die haben sie heute nur gerissen* das für mich kein angeln wenn man die Hornhecht nur reisst
> 
> Schleusen sind auch wieder auf !!!
> Wetter geinal leichter wind !!!
> ...


 


Nimm mal kleinere Haken.Dann bleiben auch .....und ,,,,,,
hängen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

ich angel mit nen 8er forellenhaken auf hornhecht aber dahaben keine gebissen die wurden alle nur gerissen 

gruß
Carpfreak1990


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> ich angel mit nen 8er forellenhaken auf hornhecht aber dahaben keine gebissen die wurden alle nur gerissen
> 
> gruß
> Carpfreak1990


 


Was hast du für Köder genommen?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



jpm7890 schrieb:


> Wie läufts z. Z.?



kannst auch erst lesen  ? und dann fragen ? steht doch genug drin wie es läuft. sogar als letzter beitrag bevor du geschrieben hast.

mfg

ps : die meisten leute wollen da die hornhechte garnicht normal angel. die wollen nur reissen. den gehts nur um die menge. viele geschäftemacher dabei.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich habe mir eine hering gefangen und dann klein geschnitten so ca. 4cm lange stücke !! Da hat auch einer geblinker der hat auch nicht gefangen aber sonst haben die sie nur gerissen !!! Aso kann das vllt an meiner vorfachlänge liegen habe ein 2meter vorfach aber da ich langsam schleppe ist das ja eigntlich nicht das problem oder?? Versuch das gleich vllt noch mal heut abend auf hering und dann noch mal an strand wattis baden war gestern da und hab ma geguckt nach hornhecht war aber nicht hab meine rute kurz liegen lassen und hab eine kleine scholle gefangen aber das ja kein gezielter fangen nachher noch mal 

gruß
Carpfreak1990


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir eine hering gefangen und dann klein geschnitten so ca. 4cm lange stücke !! Da hat auch einer geblinker der hat auch nicht gefangen aber sonst haben die sie nur gerissen !!! Aso kann das vllt an meiner vorfachlänge liegen habe ein 2meter vorfach aber da ich langsam schleppe ist das ja eigntlich nicht das problem oder?? Versuch das gleich vllt noch mal heut abend auf hering und dann noch mal an strand wattis baden war gestern da und hab ma geguckt nach hornhecht war aber nicht hab meine rute kurz liegen lassen und hab eine kleine scholle gefangen aber das ja kein gezielter fangen nachher noch mal
> 
> gruß
> Carpfreak1990


 


Hast du es auch mal mit Pose und Krabbe als Köder versucht? Geht manchmal sehr gut. Nur solltest du dann
das Vorfach auf die Hälfte kürzen.
Und versuch mal ein paar Punkte und Kommas in deine Texte
einzubauen.Ließt sich dann erheblich leichter.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ja mach ich !! Punkt und komma war noch nie meine Stärken aber ich versuche es.

Mit Sbrio fische ich ist ja egal, ob man mit sbrio, wasserkugel oder pose fischt!!

ok ich versuche es dann mal mit krabben!! Langsam ein holen oder liegen lassen ??? habe nur einemal mit krabben geangelt und 2hornis bekommen, weil ich keine hornhecht stücke mehr hatte !!

gruß
Carpfreak1990


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Ja mach ich !! Punkt und komma war noch nie meine Stärken aber ich versuche es.
> 
> Mit Sbrio fische ich ist ja egal, ob man mit sbrio, wasserkugel oder pose fischt!!
> 
> ...



na dann mal los und hornhechtstücke fangen.

@jürgen : wann gehts los ?

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> na dann mal los und hornhechtstücke fangen.
> 
> @jürgen : wann gehts los ?
> 
> mfg


 


Samstag 

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hornhecht stücke fangen genau sogut wie heringsstücke, ich nehmen vom hornhecht die letzen 4-8cm. erst das Stück abschneiden und dann filetieren dann bekommt man 2 super köder für hornhecht und halten, sogar besser als heringsstücke !!! 

So jetz gehts los zum angeln !!!

gruß
Carpfreak1990


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Ja mach ich !! Punkt und komma war noch nie meine Stärken aber ich versuche es.
> 
> Mit Sbrio fische ich ist ja egal, ob man mit sbrio, wasserkugel oder pose fischt!!
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Carpfreak1990,#h

sieht doch schon bedeutend besser aus.#6
Pose oder Wasserkugel gegen die Strömung werfen,
und einfach ein Stück treiben lassen.Du mußt dich ja
nicht unbedingt mitten in die Horde der Anderen stellen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Oelki (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hi Leute,

findet das Mai-Boardi-Treffen statt? Oder was? Habe gar nichts mehr drüber gelesen, auf den letzten Seiten.

|wavey:Grüße von Oelki


----------



## FangeNichts5 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Langsam ein holen oder liegen lassen ???


 
Beides geht ganz gut. Einfach ausprobieren, und du wirst schon sehen.
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## jpm7890 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

guter Tip


----------



## LutzLutz (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

so bin wieder aus hs zurück...
war von donnerstag bis sonntag.
am donnerstag sind wir nur abends brandung und konnten auf 4 anglern ganze 5 butt verzeichnen 
am freitag gings dann morgens an forellensee in klegod bei bescheidendem wetter und es wurde auch dementsprechend gefangen.
in hvide sande lief auf hering ebenfalls aber auch gar nichts.
also ab nach hause und den nieselregen aussitzen. abends gings dann wieder in die brandung wo wir 9 butt diesmal erwischen konnten.
am samstag gings wieder nach hvide sande wo auch ein paar heringe den weg in den eimer fanden jedoch wurde auf der meeresseite deutlich schlechter gefangen aber bei uns auf der fjordseite ging es. am ende hatte jeder so um die 50-60 stück. danach bin ich dann noch allein nach söndervig an den forellensee und konnte innerhalb kürzester zeit zwei richtig fette forellen überliesten.
mfg lutz


----------



## porscher (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

wie groß waren die forellen und was kostet es dort?haben die ne internetseite?


----------



## jottweebee (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Oelki

Ich werde wohl am Sonntag, 9.5. , um 18.00 Uhr, in HS an der Schleuse sein.
Vielleicht kommen auch noch weitere Boardies.
Ich hoffe, dass ich während des Aufenthaltes auf dem Campingplatz in HS auch ins Internet komme und auf dem Laufenden bleibe.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

So bin vor ner std zurück gekommen habe ein paar hornis bekommen, aber als die schleusen auf ging wurden sie nur wieder gerissen!! Dann ging es auf hering ganz gut haben jeder ca. 70stk. also knapp 140-150 in knapp 3std. brandung gehts morgen mit meinen feederruten sollten ja gewichte bis 170g reichen da ja nicht so starker wind angesagt ist. forellen werde ich ab donnerstag befischen in Klegod und in NO, vllt noch einen versuch auf barsch im fjord. Wetter vorhersage sagt dienstag und mittwoch super wetter vorraus und ab donnerstag leicht bewölkt bis leichten regen !!

gruß
Carpfreak1990


----------



## Costas (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> So bin vor ner std zurück gekommen habe ein paar hornis bekommen, aber als die schleusen auf ging wurden sie nur wieder gerissen!! Dann ging es auf hering ganz gut haben jeder ca. 70stk. also knapp 140-150 in knapp 3std. brandung gehts morgen mit meinen feederruten sollten ja gewichte bis 170g reichen da ja nicht so starker wind angesagt ist. forellen werde ich ab donnerstag befischen in Klegod und in NO, vllt noch einen versuch auf barsch im fjord. Wetter vorhersage sagt dienstag und mittwoch super wetter vorraus und ab donnerstag leicht bewölkt bis leichten regen !!
> 
> gruß
> Carpfreak1990



Mag sein, dass dann die Sonne meistens scheint. Am Dienstag wird's aber sehr starken Wind geben (bis 20m/s). Angeln wird nicht einfach sein und ich rate alle "leichtgewichten", nicht zu nah an der Mole zu stehen #h

Costas


----------



## carpfreak1990 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ja das konnte ich nicht sehen mit der Windgeschwindigkeit !!
Was meinst du mit ,,Leichtgewichten,, personen oder wie ??
Wenn ja dsn fühle ich mich nicht angesprochen bei 110kg und 2metern :q . Dann wird das wohl nichts mit brandung mit meinen Feederruten, aber mal sehen was kommt !!!

gruß 
carpfreak1990


----------



## Costas (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Ja das konnte ich nicht sehen mit der Windgeschwindigkeit !!
> Was meinst du mit ,,Leichtgewichten,, personen oder wie ??
> Wenn ja dsn fühle ich mich nicht angesprochen bei 110kg und 2metern :q . Dann wird das wohl nichts mit brandung mit meinen Feederruten, aber mal sehen was kommt !!!
> 
> ...



alles unter 100 kg soll heute lieber nicht an der mole stehen. z.b. du und ich haben freien zugang #6


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> alles unter 100 kg soll heute lieber nicht an der mole stehen. z.b. du und ich haben freien zugang #6


 



Also angeln für Voksne |supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## leif88 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



_FrenchTouch_ schrieb:


> nicht ein bisschenübertrieben viele?
> 
> also ich habe so manche angler dort beobachtet.
> die waren richtig hysterisch.
> ...



wenn aber zuhause viele leute sind und welchen was mitbring dann ist das angemessen


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



jottweebee schrieb:


> @ Oelki
> 
> Ich werde wohl am Sonntag, 9.5. , um 18.00 Uhr, in HS an der Schleuse sein.
> Vielleicht kommen auch noch weitere Boardies.
> Ich hoffe, dass ich während des Aufenthaltes auf dem Campingplatz in HS auch ins Internet komme und auf dem Laufenden bleibe.


 

Hallo Jürgen,#h

wie bist du zu erkennen? Will kein Versprechen abgeben, da mein Terminkalender bald aus allen Nähten platzt,aber falls
möglich schaue ich auch mal vorbei.:m

Gruß
Jürgen (der jüngere) |wavey:


----------



## fischflotz (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



leif88 schrieb:


> wenn aber zuhause viele leute sind und welchen was mitbring dann ist das angemessen


 
Ist das dein Ernst?

Gruß
Harald


----------



## carpfreak1990 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Also ich nehme nur so viele mit wie ich verbrauchen kann!! Also brathering, salzhering und welche werden eingefrohren  und einpaar für verwandete aber nicht für verwandte von verwandeten das nimmt dann zu große formen an !!! Wetter ist heute mal wieder super nur sehr strümisch aber ich versuche es mal auf grund 

gruß
Carpfreak1990


----------



## jottweebee (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@  j.Breithardt

Moin Jürgen
Ich werde Sonntag abend dort sein (an der Schleuse), wo im letzten Jahr die Bilder mit Otto gemacht wurden, wie er den Grill anbläst.
Aber auch an den anderen Tagen meines Aufenthaltes werde ich dort in der Nähe der Schleuse sein.
Ich habe vor, auf den Campingplatz in Aargab zu gehen. Von dort fahr ich dann mit meinem Quad zum Parkplatz vor dem Sandwurm-Angelladen.
Das neben stehende Foto stellt mich da, nur in HS werde ich Heringe oder Hornis in der Hand halten.
Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns und dass ich auch noch weitere Boardies treffe.


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



jottweebee schrieb:


> @ j.Breithardt
> 
> Moin Jürgen
> Ich werde Sonntag abend dort sein (an der Schleuse),* wo im letzten Jahr die Bilder mit Otto gemacht wurden, wie er den Grill anbläst.*
> ...


 


Ich erinnere mich noch gut daran. Der "Alte" hat gestunken
wie die ganze Köhlerinnung.|supergri Du weist also,wo der Grillplatz war?
Evtl. bis Sonntag.:m

Gruß
Jürgen (der jüngere) |wavey:


----------



## LAC (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hier ist ja richtig was los und eine bessere information wie es momentan an der front aussieht können wir ja nicht bekommen. Bordie carpfreak 1990 macht es bestens.
Etwas möchte ich jedoch erwähnen, wenn es um den fang von hornhechte geht. 
Der hornhecht nimmt sehr vorsichtig den köder - garnelen oder fischfetzen - wenn mit pose geangelt wird. Er testet förmlich sein happen und wenn er ihn akzeptiert, dann zieht er mit dem köder ab - die pose verschwindet dann - jedoch schwimmt er nur zwei drei meter, stoppt dann - dann wird die pose wieder sichtbar. Dann dreht der hornhecht seinen köder zum schlucken und wenn er dabei nichts merkt, d.h. ein dicke pose, oder auch den schaft vom haken oder die spitze, dann schluckt er ihn und zieht erneut ab. Erneut d.h. das zweite mal geht die pose unter, dann sollte der anschlag erfolgen, dann hängt der haken im schlundbereich vom hornhecht und man kann ihn sicher landen. 
Erfolg der anschlag beim ersten mal, wenn die pose unter wasser geht, sitzt der haken im vorderen knochenbereich,  dann sieht man die sprünge aus dem wasser, da er den haken abschütteln will - zu 80% gelingt es ihm, da der haken nicht tief genug im knochen eindringen kann.
Geht die pose das zweite mal nicht unter, ist etwas an der monatge falsch, da er etwas gemerkt hat und ihn ausgespuckt hat. Meistens häng der köder (fischfetzen) wie ein nassen sack am haken und der schaft ist sichtbar, bzw die pose ist zu schwer oder der köder wurde abgelutscht. 
Damit der fischfetzen nicht rutscht vom schaft, kann eine überwürfschlaufe gemacht werde mit der schnur, dann zieht die schnur den fetzen fest am schaft des hakens, rutsch er über den schaft entsteht kein knoten. Haben alle es verstanden? 
Dieses ist eine erfolgreiche montage mit pose für hornhecht.
Ich nehme nur eine wasserkugel, wenn wirklich wellen und wind da ist, sonst nehme ich eine schlanke pose, da diese nicht vom fisch bemerkt wird, außerdem kann man schon im vorfeld sehen, wie vorsichtig der hornhecht am köder lutscht, da sich die pose anders bewegt, als wenn sie mit den wellen tanzt. Bei einer wasserkugel kann man dieses vorsichtige fressen nicht sehen - sie bleibt immer rund, wenn man sie sieht - egal wie sie sich bewegt. 
Es ist nur eine möglichkeit wie man hornhecht fängt, wobei noch zig tausend andere methoden zu sehen sind, wie in hvide sande hornhechte gefangen werden, die ich jedoch nicht anwende.

@ Jottweebee
ich hatte ja mal ein bordietreffen angeregt, jedoch ist es im sande verlaufen, inzwischen ist es mir egal geworden ob welche kommen oder nicht, da meine zeit sehr kostbar ist. Zig mal habe ich mich mit bodies verabredet in hvide sande, meine fahrt war jedoch umsonst - da keiner kam. Heute habe ich eine einstellung, wer von mir etwas wissen möchte, der muss zu mir kommen. 
Mit wenigen habe sehr guten kontakt und wir treffen uns auch, einige sind freunde freunde, z.b. bordie jürgen, mit dem gehe ich angeln und wie ich lese, kommt er am samstag nach hvide sande und ich werde ihn am sonntag schon sehen bzw. mit ihm angeln gehen - es kann also sein, dass wir uns sehen an der schleuse.
Mich erkennt man sofort, da ich der älteste bin an der schleuse und wenn ich angle, fische im eimer habe.:q
Würde mich freuen, wenn es klappen würde mit dem treffen, werde mit jürgen dieses noch besprechen.


@ Fischflotz
betreffend der mitnahme, nehme ich immer die stückzahl an fische mit, die ich bekommen kann. Setze also keine zurück :q Betreibe die "wilderei" jedoch nur zwei/drei stunden, da ich nicht im schlachthaus die nacht verbringen möchte.


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

*Mich erkennt man sofort, da ich der älteste bin an der schleuse *


@ Otto,#h

falsch!!! Felix hat noch 2 Jahre mehr auf dem Buckel.
Aber bei seinem 1. Aufenthalt zählt das ja eigentlich
noch nicht. 
Und wenn wir 3 gemeinsam mit unseren 193 Jahren los-
legen,dann werden noch viele wesentlich älter aussehen.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *Mich erkennt man sofort, da ich der älteste bin an der schleuse *
> 
> 
> @ Otto,#h
> ...


 
@ Jürgen, 
da gebe ich dir recht, sie werden alt aussehen. Ich freue mich schon auf unser treffen. Habe dir gerade eie pn geschickt - wir haben gas gegeben - das richtfest feiern wir, danach geht es erst ab in wärmere gebiete.


----------



## jottweebee (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ LAC 
Moin Otto

Ich will ja nach Aargab. Dort soll es Wlan geben. Werden also auf dem Laufenden bleiben.
Bei meiner  Anreise komme ich auch durch eine nebelige Ortschaft. Könnte dir da bei dieser Gelegenheit mal Moin sagen. Kenne aber nicht deine genauen Koordinaten.
Bis denne


----------



## LAC (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



jottweebee schrieb:


> @ LAC
> Moin Otto
> 
> Ich will ja nach Aargab. Dort soll es Wlan geben. Werden also auf dem Laufenden bleiben.
> ...


 
@ Jürgen, die koordinaten kommen per pn.
Gruß otto


----------



## carpfreak1990 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

so bin vor einer stunden wieder gekommen !! Da es heute sehr windig war haben die heringe nicht gut gebissen sehr vorsichtig haben in 3,5std. 70 Heringe gefangen !! Hornis haben heute nicht viel gerissen kann wohl am wetter liegen und eine von 5 robben hatte ich an der angeln diemal hab ich gewonnen vorgestern hat die robbe mir die fisch geklaut heute nicht :vik: foto vom hering habe ich auch gemacht !! Morgen ab zum forellenangeln und abends an strand, wenn das wetter besser ist, also Wind !!!
Habe nur feederruten mit und damit kann ich leider keine 250g rausfeuern auch wenns drauf steht, 200g wird noch gehen aber darüber ist schluss !!

gruß 
Carpfreak1990


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Samstag
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



du hast das gut :q

ps : weiss einer von euch was das fürn fisch ist : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2923679#post2923679


----------



## leif88 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Fischflotz
betreffend der mitnahme, nehme ich immer die stückzahl an fische mit, die ich bekommen kann. Setze also keine zurück :q Betreibe die "wilderei" jedoch nur zwei/drei stunden, da ich nicht im schlachthaus die nacht verbringen möchte.
---------------------------------------------------------------
Genau aber ich meine wenn man 2 stunden angelnt und dann sein pensum voll hat dann reichts wir haben zwar viele mitgenommen aber wir verbrauchen auch alle manche sogar fürs angeln ..!
gruß leif


----------



## LAC (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ leif 88
Leif, deine zitierten sätze habe ich ja an bordie fischflotz gepostet. Ich betreibe die angelei nur als ausgleich und freue mich, wenn ich zwei, drei stunden am wasser bin. Bin also kein berufsangler, der nur angeln im kopf hat. Die fischarten in hvide sande oder im fjord sind ja leicht zu fangen, wenn man sich ein bischen auskennt über die  fangmethoden sowie fischarten.
Ich gehe selten schneider aus, wenn ich speziell auf eine fischart gehe, wobei ich den aal - der ja drastisch zurück gegangen ist - mal nicht mit zähle sowie die meeräsche, mefo und lachs. Aber alle anderen arten, landen bei mir am haken, in zwei, drei stunden.
Wenn ich - wie viele es machen - täglich angeln gehe auf hering, dann könnte ich zwei fischläden eröffnen, denn ich fange schneller die heringe als sie verkauft werden. Ich spreche ja nicht von 100 oder 200 stück, ich glaube die liegen immer bei mir in der gefriertruhe,  ich meine zig tausende, die in hvide sande - nur eine person - angelt. Sie werden alle verwertet - wöchentlich werden sie mit dem auto abgeholt - aber nicht mehr für den eigenverbrauch.
Man frischt damit seine geldbörse auf.
Nun sind nicht alle blind, was in hvide sande abläuft  und man munkelt schon in fachkreisen, dass man sich darüber gedanken machen muss, es wird sicherlich demnächst ein ende haben.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Man sollte sich mal in HS den Alten Fischereihafen anschauen wenn dort heringe angelandet werden, war heut mal da um mir das anzugucken !!!! das sind mengen an Hering und nicht die paar heringe von den anglern :q!! Aber die angler bekommen ja als erster schuld wenn eine fischart bedroht ist, aber egal !!! Heute war super wetter aber die Fische, haben nicht gut bissen !! Egal ob im Forellenteich (klegod) oder an der schleuse Hering/Horni 3,5std. 38 Heringe und viele Steinbeisser :q aber jetzt habe ich , wenigsten keine alten vorfächer mehr und brandung geht es morgen hatte heute keine lust hatte !!!

gruß
Jonas


----------



## kenito (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

sind denn eigentlich genug heringe noch da?
Gruß Kentio


----------



## carpfreak1990 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Geht wenn das Wetter gut ist, dann sind sie da aber wenn das wetter so ist wie gestern!! dann sind die heringe auch da aber man bekommt sie schwerer, aber ich war aber immer nur abends los. aber da sind sie !!!! 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Man sollte sich mal in HS den Alten Fischereihafen anschauen wenn dort heringe angelandet werden, war heut mal da um mir das anzugucken !!!! das sind mengen an Hering und nicht die paar heringe von den anglern :q!! Aber die angler bekommen ja als erster schuld wenn eine fischart bedroht ist, aber egal !!! Heute war super wetter aber die Fische, haben nicht gut bissen !! Egal ob im Forellenteich (klegod) oder an der schleuse Hering/Horni 3,5std. 38 Heringe und viele Steinbeisser :q aber jetzt habe ich , wenigsten keine alten vorfächer mehr und brandung geht es morgen hatte heute keine lust hatte !!!
> 
> gruß
> Jonas


 
Jonas, 
da gebe ich dir recht, es sind tonnen an fische die die berufsfischer anlanden u.a. auch heringe. Bei den fischen die sich sammeln wie z.b. hering,  makrelen, entstehen schwärme die kilometerlang sind, da genügt nur ein netzauswurf und das schiff ist voll.  
Nun ist das fangen der berufsfischer etwas geregelt, da halten sich zwar nicht alle dran, deshalb sind einige fischarten ausgerottet, da sie gutes geld gebracht haben. Zu erwähnen ist der thunfisch, der ja mal in der nordsee war. Solch ein kapitaler fisch bringt heute 40.000 euro, da sagt sich manch ein wilderer, die will ich auch haben. Deshalb sind reichlich piratenfischer auf den meeren am räubern.
Geregelt ist auch die hobbyangelei - sie unterliegt verordnungen und gesetze, denn der bedarf sollte für den eigenverbrauch sein. Nun findet man auch unter den anglern schwarze schafe und sie machen was sie wollen. Wenn dynamit nicht solch einen knall geben würde, dann würde man dieses heute auch noch einsetzen um schneller an fisch zu kommen - alles erlebt in anderen ländern.  Es ist ihnen egal wie man ihn fängt,  wenn man ihn verkauft, bringt das geld - was einem fehlt. Es fehlt aber immer geld, da sich die grenze  ständig verschiebt. 
Wenn ich von zig tausende schreibe, die dort ein angler aus dem lande schafft, dann sind das wahre worte, dieses hat nichts mehr mit dem hobbyangeln zu tun, sondern man hat eine lücke gefunden, wie man mit der angel (oder womit auch immer) sich bereichern kann. 
Die angelei hat auch nichts mit dem rückgang der fische zu tun, jedoch wenn jeder mensch sich seinen fisch zum essen fangen würde, das ist ja erlaubt und würde so vorgehen, indem er zig tausende fängt, dann würden die bestände zusammenbrechen. Zum glück sind es nur wenige die dieses machen - in hvide sande laufen aber einige rum. 
In norwegen wurde eine ausfuhrbeschränkung eingeführt, da ist der tourismus um 40 % zusammengebrochen, weil sich die fahrt nicht mehr lohnte. In kappeln muss mann sich eine heringsschein kaufen. In Hvide sande kann man aus dem vollen schöpfen - das schaut man sich noch eine zeit an und dann werden sie sicherlich auch einen weg finden, damit es normal und geordnet zugeht. 

Ich schimpfe nicht auf die angler - sie können nichts kaputt machen, wenn sie sich nach den verordnungen bzw. regeln halten. Ich finde es eine schweinerei, wenn man sich bereichert auf dem rücken der natur - das ist kein hobby mehr.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hej Otto,
welch wahre Worte, leider gibt es immer wieder welche die sich nicht an die einfachsten Regeln halten können oder wollen.
Als wir ende April oben waren stellte ich fest das es immer grauseliger wird, völlige Rücksichtslosigkeit gegenüber anderen Anglern und über den Umgang mit den Fischen braucht man auch nichts mehr sagen.
Traurig wie sich das entwickelt, auch im hinblick auf unsere Osteuropäischen Mitanglern.

vh
Carsten


----------



## carpfreak1990 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ja da gebe ich dir recht, das Stimmt wohl !!!

gruß
Jonas


----------



## fischflotz (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Man darf aber nicht vergessen das nicht alle so sind. Es sind meist nur einige wenige. Als ich Mitte April in HS war, habe ich nichts negatives gesehen. Die Fische wurden sogar abgeschlagen. Allerdings habe ich auch nicht direkt an der Schleuse geangelt.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## LAC (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Carsten Heidorn

Hallo Carsten, 
vor etwa zwei wochen wurde ein film im deutschen fernsehen ausgestrahlt, wo weltweit interessante fischgebiete vorgestellt wurden. Es war eine sehr gute sendung, die mich interessierte, u.a. wurde auch das land dänemark präsentiert, die lachse in der varde au - alles war bestens, da auch die bemühungen für den erhalt des lachses erwähnt wurden und die auflagen für den fang, alles war positiv und ich freute mich, dann jedoch bekam ich einen schock, da sie einen schwenk nach hvide sande machten, jetzt wurde es negativ - ich verstand die welt nicht mehr - da das schlachtfeld wo wir hier drüber schreiben nicht besser gezeigt werden konnte. Man sah, wie mit händen und füßen die fische "waidmännisch" geschlachtet wurden. Grausam mit anzusehen. der angelplatz hvide sande wurde als ein negativ beispiel dargestellt. Die wahrheit wurde bis ins wohnzimmer geliefert.
Das problem liegt ja nach meinen vorstellungen ganz wo anders, denn die angelei wird ja - je nach mensch und land -  mit anderen zielvorstellungen betrieben. In deutschland ist alles geregelt und wer sich nicht danach hält, zeigt seine einstellung zur angelei und dass diese regel nach seinen vorstellungen, lalla sind. Es zeigt aber auch seine charakterschwäche, die sich nicht nur bei der angelei bemerkbar macht, sondern in seinem ganzen verhalten. Eigentlich schade - in der jugend ist sicherlich was falsch gelaufen. 
Angler aus anderen ländern, haben ja eine ganz andere einstellung zur angelei, da sie die verordnungen des landes gar nicht kennen und sich nicht danach halten, da es ja nur ein fisch ist. Ich sehe nicht die nationalität, denn wir geben einigen menschen asyl die in not geraten sind, sie kommen aus asien bzw. aus kriegsgebiete und freuen sich wenn sie fische fangen - je mehr sie fangen, je mehr freuen sie sich. Sie sprechen nicht die dän. sprache und gesetze bzw, regelungen mussen doch nur beachten werden beim autofahren, sonst kann es tödlich enden, aber doch nicht beim fischen, dieses haben sie in ihrem lande doch auch gemacht. Sie wissen jedoch, dass man eine angelkarte kaufen muss, deshalb sind sie ganz schnell verschwunden, wenn ein zollbeamter kommt. Ich kann sie irgendwie verstehen, jedoch liegt der fehler bei der betreuungsperson, denn die sind dafür da, dass sie nicht bei rot in dk über die ampel bzw strasse laufen und vieles mehr bis hin zum richtigen verhalten beim angeln |supergri
Sie haben halt zur umwelt und natur eine andere denkweise. 
Ich entsinne mich noch sehr genau, als ich vor etwa 30 jahren mein elektrofischer schein machte, da kamen 4 personen aus der türkei - damals konnte man noch die grenzen ohne große probleme bzw. formalitäten überschreiten. Sie hatten einen brief vom bürgermeister des dorfes |supergri, dass sie an dem kursus teilnhmen sollten. Sie haben richtig gebüffelt und die prüfung bestanden. Sie waren jetzt ausgebildet und konnten nun in der heimat, mit dem elektrofischfanggerät, die bestandserfassung der fische in den flüssen um ihr dorf vornehmen und bürgermeister sowie die dorfbewohner gut mit fisch versorgen. Ich glaube dass sie im dorf, als ein geschenk gottes angesehen wurden. 
10 jahre vorher war ich in der türkei, da ich tauchgeräte mit hatte, wurde ich eingeladen, es war eine bootsfahrt, wo mit dynamit gefischt wurde, der strassenarbeiter hatte das dynamit, der fischer das boot, der polizist sowie bürgermeister saß auch auf dem kahn und bekam sein fisch und ich hatte eine freifahrt, da ich getaucht habe und ihnen dabei einige fische vom boden gesammelt habe. 
Alles methoden, die zwar damals schon verboten waren, jedoch wenn der magen gesättigt ist, sieht man alles etwas anders.
Es steht jedoch fest, dass gerade hvide sande ein platz ist, wo reichlich angler aber auch personen die nichts mit der angelei am hut haben ihre fische fangen. Dadurch wirft gerade dieser platz ein bild auf uns angler, welches nicht negativer dargestellt werden kann. Ich schäme mich oft, zwischen diesen personen zu stehen.
Nun denken sicherlich einige, bleib doch einfach weg. Das mache ich natürlich nicht, da ich ja auch fische fangen will - sonst knurrt bei mir der magen |supergri 

@ fischflotz
Harald, das glaube ich dir, an der steinschüttung sind nur vereinzelt angler, sie sind auch nicht so im blickfeld.  Außerdem muss man sie schnell abhaken und im eimer legen, sonst sind sie zwischen den steinen verschwunden. 
An der schleuse sieht alles anders aus, das schlägt man sie vom haken auf den boden ab und tritt sie zum eimer bzw. sammelt sie erst auf, wenn genügend auf dem boden liegen. Ich übertreibe nicht.
Da angeln ja auch welche, die keinen fisch anfassen - die schreien nur - hi, hi - ich habe welche gefangen. Sie wissen nicht was sie tun sollen und laufen mit dem tannenbaum durch die gegend bis die fische abfallen - sie schauen sich dann die fische genau an und warten, dass sie im eimer springen.
Ist die angelei nicht herrlich - sie macht richtig spaß.


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Carsten Heidorn
> 
> Hallo Carsten,
> vor etwa zwei wochen wurde ein film im deutschen fernsehen ausgestrahlt, wo weltweit interessante fischgebiete vorgestellt wurden. Es war eine sehr gute sendung, die mich interessierte, u.a. wurde auch das land dänemark präsentiert, die lachse in der varde au - alles war bestens, da auch die bemühungen für den erhalt des lachses erwähnt wurden und die auflagen für den fang, alles war positiv und ich freute mich, dann jedoch bekam ich einen schock, da sie einen schwenk nach hvide sande machten, jetzt wurde es negativ - ich verstand die welt nicht mehr - da das schlachtfeld wo wir hier drüber schreiben nicht besser gezeigt werden konnte. Mit händen und füßen konnte man nun sehen, wie man fische "waidmännisch" schlachtet. Grausam mit anzusehen und stellte den angelplatz hvide sande nicht ins rechte licht. Die wahrheit wurde bis ins wohnzimmer geliefert.
> ...


 


@ Otto,#h

du bist nicht zufällig etwas Sarkastisch? 


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen
was ist das sarkastisch ? - ich bin evangelisch.
Bordie jottweebee (Jürgen) hat mich in den nachmittagsstunden besucht - toller typ, er bleibt bis mittwoch, hat sein wohnmobil mit und steht südlich vor hs Am sonntag können wir gemeinsam etwas auf heringe gehen - wäre schön wenn wir 2000 stück am haken bekommen - ich habe seine telf. nr und wir können schon am samstag alles besprechen, mit welchen methoden wir angeln.
Gruss otto


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen
> was ist das sarkastisch ? - ich bin evangelisch.
> Bordie jottweebee (Jürgen) hat mich in den nachmittagsstunden besucht - toller typ, er bleibt bis mittwoch, hat sein wohnmobil mit und steht südlich vor hs *Am sonntag können wir gemeinsam etwas auf heringe gehen* - wäre schön wenn wir 2000 stück am haken bekommen - ich habe seine telf. nr und *wir können schon am samstag alles besprechen, mit welchen methoden wir angeln.*
> Gruss otto


 

Otto,#h

freue mich aufs Heringe sammeln.Ich persönlich bevorzuge
Dynamit.|supergri
Habe Aufträge über ca. 3000 Stück.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen
ich besorge was - dann werden wir die flaschen knallen lassen - sage schon mal prost.
Was machen eigentlich die (meine) pralinen von annette, es ist viel darüber geschrieben worden, jedoch habe ich bis jetzt keine gesehen - ich warte sehnsüchtig auf solch eine dynamitfüllung.
Unter uns gesagt, ich habe noch 2000 stück im gefrierschrank, wir müsen uns also nicht groß bemühen für diese stückzahl.


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen
> ich besorge was - dann werden wir die flaschen knallen lassen - sage schon mal prost.
> *Was machen eigentlich die (meine) pralinen von annette,* es ist viel darüber geschrieben worden, jedoch habe ich bis jetzt keine gesehen - ich warte sehnsüchtig auf solch eine dynamitfüllung.


 

Da bin ich der falsche Ansprechpartner.:m
Ich habe meine bekommen,und mit Ulrike zusammen
genossen.Die waren wirklich gut.Hicks 

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ : jürgen, Otto : wo ist anette denn überhaupt ? mensch die zeit läuft nächsten samstag gehts los. wir freuen uns schon alle.

nur schade jürgen das du nicht da bist. aber wir fahren dieses jahr bestimmt nochmal.

mfg


----------



## fischflotz (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@otto

Ich stand nicht auf den Steinpackungen. Wir waren auf der anderen Seite auf einem Plateau und konnten praktisch aus dem Auto heraus angeln. Uns geht es mehr ums Angeln als um irgendwelche Fangrekorde. 

Irgendwo wurde mal vorgeschlagen, das nur Leute die die Angelprüfung abgelegt haben in HS angeln sollen. Da hab ich mich an ein posting von Dir erinnert. Da hattest du eine Frau angesprochen deren Mann ein Eimer nach dem anderen mit Heringen füllte. Die Frau sagte dann, ihr Mann wäre Vorsitzender eines Angelvereins und er hätte so viele Vorbestellungen. -Ohne Worte-

Vielleicht sollte man es wie in ner Piepshow machen. Da werden Boxen aufgestellt und jeder darf dann für ´n Euro ne Viertelstunde angeln. Dabei sollte dann vielleicht noch ein Zählwerk sein und bei einer bestimmten Anzahl fällt dann einfach die Klappe. Vielleicht werfen dann auch Nichtangler mal ´n Euro ein, in der Hoffnung ne schöne Nixe zu sehen. So könnte man die Heringsfreie Zeit überbrücken.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## carpfreak1990 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Also die idee von otto finde ich gut mit dynamit zufischen ist  doch ein super einfall . Aber nur wenn die Robben in der nähe sind!! Die Robben mögen komischer weisse nur meine Heringe ich war 5mal los auf hering und konnte 5 mal mit robben kontakt glänzen. Seit Diesem Jahr angel ich mit der rollen bremse ich möchte den robben es ja nicht so einfach machen :g. Gestern war ich mal vorne auf der mole super kann ich nur sagen habe 3 schhöne schollen gefangen. Heute nochmal Forellenangeln. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## fischflotz (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> freue mich aufs Heringe sammeln.Ich persönlich bevorzuge
> Dynamit.|supergri
> ...


 
Bin eben auch mal meine Familie durchgegangen komme da auch auf 3000 St. Vorbestellungen.
Nun muß ich noch meine Freunde fragen. |kopfkrat
Ich glaub ich besorg mir auch so ´n paar Stangen von den Knallkram.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## jottweebee (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo

  Ich bin gestern Abend  in Hvide Sande angekommen.

  Zuvor habe ich noch einen Abstecher nach Lydum gemacht, um Otto (LAC) kennen zu lernen.

  Er ließ sofort seine Arbeit liegen und kümmerte sich um mich. Wir hatten gleich genügend Gesprächsstoff und ich fuhr später weiter als geplant.

  So kam ich erst auf dem Campingplatz in Aagab an, als die Rezeption schon geschlossen war. Ich suchte mir einen Stellplatz aus und meldete mich heute Morgen an. Dabei erhielt ich auch das Passwort für den Internetzugang (Wichtig!!)

  Obwohl der Wind kräftig blies, juckte es in den Finger. Das Quad wurde heruntergeladen, Angelklamotten gepackt und ab zur Schleuse.

  Gegen 10 Uhr kam ich zum Parkplatz vom Sandwurm, weil ich mir dort auch noch die Lizenz holen musste.

  Die Angelplätze an der Schleuse waren gut besucht und auch in den Eimern waren reichlich Hering und Hornis.

  Ich zwänge mich auf der Fjordseite dazwischen und mein erster Hering war schnell gelandet. 

  Bei dem kräftigen Wind war es schwierig rauszuwerfen und es kam häufig zu Tüddeleien zwischen den Nachbarn. Aber alles ohne Stress.

  Das Beißen war nicht dolle. Als gegen 11.30 Uhr zwei Schleusentor öffneten, hörte das Beißen ganz auf, und ich beschloss, mit meinen 9 Heringen erst mal Mittag zu machen.

  Beim Wegfahren warf ich noch einen Blick zur Seeseite. Hier wurde noch kräftig Fisch gezogen. Es waren auch Hornis dabei.

  Aber mein Entschluss stand fest. Mittag. Nachher geht es weiter.


----------



## LAC (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Fischflotz
Harald, dieser platz ist nicht schlecht - er ist für gebehinderten und musikliebhaber - da man aus dem wagen angeln kann, du musst auch nicht drillen, sollte sich mal ein großer fisch verirren, einfach die handbremse lösen und den gang raus nehmen. 
Farald du hast recht, ich habe dieses gespräch mit der frau geführt. Es kann ja sein, dass herr vorsitzende dieses jetzt liest. Vorbestellung war angesagt und die menge war noch nicht im sack.
Deine idee ist nicht schlecht, wenn´s dann piept schau ich auch mal vorbei, ob ich eine frau mit schwanz sehe - eine meerjungfrau wie in kopenhagen etwa - jedoch aus fleisch und blut. 
Ich hatte ja auch mal eine verrückte idee, indem man im fjord in netzte fische anbietet - man kann dann auf dem tretboot mit frauchen zu diesen fanggründen fahren und angeln und je nach geld, auf hering, hornhecht, mefo, lachs und dorsch gehen. Es war nur eine verrückte idee - da bekam ich eine pn - in japan wird dieses schon gemacht. Verrückte welt, spricht jedoch die zielgruppe an, die auch put&take anlagen lieben.

@ Wolfsburg Virus
Fabi, annette arbeitet ja im op - kann sein, dass sie süchtig ist und sich selbst eine starke dröhnung lachgas gegeben hat. Das muss man dann und wann machen, wenn man unsere postings liest - es ist ein kontrolliertes lachen - sonst lacht man sich tot.

@ Carpfreak1990
Jonas, das mit dem dynamit würde zuviel aufsehen erregen, außerdem kommt nur ein drittel der fische zur oberfläche, der rest liegt auf dem boden. Einige primitiven völker fangen wildfische mit gift - man kann den fisch jedoch noch essen. Sie würden es von der brücke bei geöffneten toren einsetzen und an der hafeneinfahrt sich die fische holen. 
Wildfänge für die aquarianer, werden u.a. auch mit gift gefangen, jedoch nur betäubt. Sterben werden sie nach dem kauf im aquarium.
In der heutigen zeit, arbeitet man anders. Im momentan wird eine größe zählaktion von fische und vögel vor der küste amerikas durchgeführt. Dort werden sie mit öl gefangen#q 

@ jottweebee
rufe dich an, wenn wir am sonnatg in hvide sande sind. Wünsche dir viel erfolg.


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Deine idee ist nicht schlecht, wenn´s dann piept schau ich auch mal vorbei,* ob ich eine frau mit schwanz sehe -* 


Hallo Otto,#h

nennt man das dann nicht "Transe"?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Deine idee ist nicht schlecht, wenn´s dann piept schau ich auch mal vorbei,* ob ich eine frau mit schwanz sehe -*
> 
> 
> Hallo Otto,#h
> ...


 

Jürgen, ich kann es dir nicht sagen, sie kommen so selten vor. Soll ein wassergeist sein mit fischgeruch


----------



## jottweebee (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Heute Nachmittag gegen 15 Uhr war ich wieder zur Schleuse und habe meine Angel auf der Seeseite rausgeworfen.

  Gleich beim ersten Wurf hat sich ein Horni das Heringsvorfach geschnappt. Beim Einkurbeln geschah es. Ein schreckliches Geräusch und die Spitze rutschte auf der Schnur runter. Shit. Was machen? Ich hatte nur eine Rute mitgenommen.

  Schnur kappen, die Spitze von der Schnur nehmen und das Vorfach neu befestigen. Und weiter ging’s.

  Bis um 18 Uhr hatte ich 33 Hornis und 2 Heringe. Das war genug für heute.








  Die müssen erst einmal versorgt werden.







  Ein Eimer voll für die Gefriertruhe.
  Daraus wird wieder „falscher Aal“ in Aspik gemacht.


----------



## okram24 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Petri jottweebee!

Stell doch mal Dein Rezept für den "falschen Aal in Aspik" ein!

Gruß Marko


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



okram24 schrieb:


> Petri jottweebee!
> 
> Stell doch mal Dein Rezept für den "falschen Aal in Aspik" ein!
> 
> Gruß Marko



hallo ja genau würde mich auch intressieren. sonst hatte ich nicht immer so viel verwendung für die hornhechte. ich habe sie imme rmit geräuchert.

mfg


----------



## jottweebee (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Auf vielfachem Wunsch, das Rezept*:


*
*Hornhecht in Gelee*​ 
  Sud für etwa 5 Hornhechte:

  1,5 l Wasser
  0,7 l Essig, 5%ig
  6 EL Zucker
  2 EL Salz

  Hornhechte (frisch oder aus der Gefriertruhe) säubern, Kopf entfernen und in handbreite Stücke schneiden. Schwanzstücke besser gesondert als Bratfisch verwenden.

  Hornhechtstücke portionsweise im Sud leicht köcheln lassen bis sich die Stücke öffnen und die grünen Gräten sich lösen (ca. 5 – 10 min).

  Fischstücke herausnehmen und sofort die Gräten und die Haut entfernen.
  Fischstücke in Schraubgläser füllen, nach persönlichem Geschmack mit Gürkchen, etc garnieren.

  Vom Sud die nötige Menge Flüssigkeit abschöpfen, um den Gelee herzustellen. In dieser Flüssigkeit pro Liter 1 Tütchen „Ostmann Heringsgewürz zum Einlegen“ (15 gr) geben, nach Wunsch mit Zwiebelringen aufkochen.

  In der Zwischenzeit für 1 l Gelee 2 Tüten gemahlene weiße Gelatine (18 gr) in etwas kaltem Wasser 10 min quellen lassen. Blattgelatine eignet sich auch.

  Die aufgelöste Gelatine in den nicht mehr kochenden und leicht abgekühlten Sud geben und die Gläser damit auffüllen.

  Deckel drauf. Fertig! Ab in den Kühlschrank.

Später beim Öffnen macht es sogar Blupp!! und die Sauerei von der Zubereitung (Reinigen von Haut und Gräten)ist vergessen.

Die Haltbarkeit im Kühlschrank ist nur begrenzt. Daher nicht zu viel bereiten, sondern immer öfter.


----------



## LAC (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ jottweebee
erstmal gratulation für den fang - das rezept ist ja super - mir läuft schon das wasser im munde zusammen. Heute nachmittag kommt jürgen - ich hoffe es, da er gesundheitlich etwas angeschlagen ist  - dann machen wir einen termin aus für morgen und ich rufe dich an, wann wir an der schleuse sind.
Gruß Otto


----------



## elwiss (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



jottweebee schrieb:


> Auf vielfachem Wunsch, das Rezept*:*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Echt schon nen' eigenartiges Rezept !

Aber macht Sinn !

Umbedingt mal Auszuprobieren, verstehe daß nur nicht ganz mit den Schwanzstücken zum Braten. - was bleibt denn da noch wen ich Deine Fotos so sehe ?

MfG

Björn


----------



## okram24 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Danke für´s Rezept jottweebee!

Ich habe meine Horni´s bisher auch nur geräuchert oder in Mehl gewälzt und in Öl angebraten!

@LAC: Otto, in 8 Wochen komme ich nach HS, da müssen wir uns unbedingt wieder Treffen, also nicht verreisen in der Zeit:m!
Mit Costas und Fangnichts war ich auch schon in Kontakt, den genauen Termin müssen wir uns dann noch ausmachen!
Vorschlag wäre Sonntag, der 04.07.2010 am Nachmittag, an der Schleuse!
Vieleicht ist ja sonst noch jemand in der Zeit da und hat Interesse an einem Treffen?


----------



## jottweebee (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Warum keine Schwanzstücke?

Natürlich kann man die Schwanzstücke nehmen. Da sie aber sehr konisch zulaufen, werden die dünnen Seiten, Schwanzseite, eher gar beim Kochen als die dicken und kringeln sich auf.

Daher werden die Schwanzstücke ungefähr am Ende der Bauchhöhle abgetrennt und in der Pfanne gebraten zum sofortigen Verzehr. In der Pfanne liegen die dünnen Stellen nicht so gut auf dem Pfannenboden auf und bekommen daher nicht so viel Hitze mit, wie die dicken. Die Stücke garen so gleichmäßiger. 

Aber, alles persönliche Geschmackssache. Siehe unten.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

So bin aus Hvide Sande weg :c! Jetzt seit ihr dran, immer schön posten!
@Otto Das stimmt mit dynamit oder gift,aber ich habe da eine super idee mit einen boot, paar kormoranen und ein paar seilen . Die Idee ist mir im sommer eingefallen als ich gesehen habe wie die kormorane pfannen größe schollen im fjord und auf der meerseite schöne aale aus dem wasser geholt haben, da ist mir ein Fernsehbericht ein gefallen wie die einheimischen Inder gefischt haben !! Ich weiss zwar das es nicht geht aber trotzdem eine super idee. Da ich im August wieder in Hvide Sande bin werde ich mein glück im Fjord auf platte wieder versuchen. Letztes Jahr haben die Platten nur ein nachmittag gut gebissen da waren 2 kinder die haben 6 Platten gefangen die eine war schon wirklch pfannengroß. und dann wird auch sicherlich was auf Barsch süden des fjordes gehen !! versuche dies mal ein schlauchboot mit zubekommen !!!

gruß
Jonas


----------



## jottweebee (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Noch etwas zum Hornhechtendstück.

  Da in diesem Teil des Fisches nur eine Mittelgräte ist, eignet es sich auch gut zum Räuchern.

  Ein Teil meines Fanges wanderte heute hier in Hvide Sande in den Tischräucherofen. Den kann man überall gut mitnehmen. Da ich ihn neu habe, bin ich noch in der Erprobungphase.

  Ich habe die Endstücke und die Heringe gemeinsam geräuchert.








  Nun das der Ergebnis der Räucherei mit dem Resultat: Es ist besser, unterschiedliche Fische in diesem Räucherofen getrennt zu zubereiten.

  Die Schwanzstücke waren gut, die Heringe hatten zu viel Hitze.






Heute nachmittag bin ich um 14.30 Uhr wieder an der Fjordseite gefahren. Hier wurden nur Heringe  gefangen. Gegen 18 Uhr hatte ich 35 Stück. 

Da die Fische auch noch versorgt werden mussten, hörte ich mit dem Angeln auf.
Ich kann nicht verstehen, wie man weit über 100 Fische fängt und dann auch noch ordentlich versorgen will. Ich hatte mit meinen 35 genug zu tun und war froh, als es geschafft war.

Morgen ist ja auch noch ein Angeltag.


----------



## LAC (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jottweebee

Jürgen, habe versucht dich telf. zu erreichen - klappte nicht, pn ist unterwegs. Bin morgen mit bordie Jürgen breithardt um 15 Uhr im Cafe neben den angelladen am parkplatz.
Danach angeln wir.
Gruß


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

ich will auch angeln. ist noch so lange hin heul

mfg


----------



## jottweebee (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Sonntag Vormittag:

Bericht von der Schleuse:

Fjordseite : vereinzelt wurden Heringe gefangen, viele hatten keine.

Seeseite : Hornis auf Hornis wurden gezogen. 

Ich habe nicht geangelt sondern mich nur etwas im Hafen umgesehen.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Das ist doch super !! UNd ich bin nicht mehr da ich könnte heulen :c ich will zurück !!!!!!
gruß
Jonas


----------



## Tagger (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Wir waren Samstag auf der Seeseite und haben zu dritt ca. 150 Heringe gehabt. Gegen 14 Uhr bei ablaufend Wasser war dann Schluss. Langte aber auch vollkommen. 

Aber was ich dort zum kotzen finde ist das alljährliche Hornhechtreissen bzw. das "angeln" mit Heringspaternostern auf Hornhechte.  Warum richtet man nicht einfach eine Sperrzone an der Schleuse ein? 50 Meter würden reichen.
Da würden bestimmt ca. 90% der "Angler" mit ihren Baumarktruten nicht mehr ran kommen.


----------



## LAC (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

War gestern mal angeln mit jürgen (bordie jottweebee) und bordie jürgen breithardt für zwei stunden, d.h. vorher etwas gelabert und nach dem angeln auch noch. Waren schöne stunden. Hering lief kaum aber hornhechte wurden reichlich gefangen - bei etwa 20 stück hat jeder von uns aufgehört.

@ Tagger 
da gebe ich dir recht, es ist nicht die feine art, jedoch hatte ich auch welche am paternoster, wollte jedoch auf hering gehen, da ich hornhechte normal mit fischfetzen fange. Was soll man machen - es zuckt und dann rollt sich der hornhecht ins paternoster ein - er ist so beschädigt von den haken, dass man ihn nicht mehr zurück setzen kann.
Betreffend der baumarktruten sehe ich es anders, denn die fischarten hering sowie hornhecht, die kann man mit einem knüppel und über hand einholen. Ich habe jahrelang mit einer teleskoprute geangelt, da fehlte zuerst das oberste teil und dann nach und nach die anderen rutenteile, bis ich nur noch den haltegriff mit rolle hatte - glaub es mir, ich hätte nicht damit geangelt, wenn ich nichts gefangen hätte. Wobei natürlich eine teure edelrute in der hand gut liegt - fängt aber nicht besser. Bordie jottweebee hatte gestern auch die oberste spitze an seiner angel nicht mehr dran - lief trotzdem gut. 
Wenn man mal ehrlich ist, kann man ja nicht vom feinen angeln reden, wenn man heringe mit dem paternoster fängt - das ist in meinen augen ein raushauen. Nun habe ich sie des öfteren nur mit einem haken gefangen, dann kann ich vom drill schreiben, wobei ich dann mit einer anderen rute geangelt habe. Wer macht das schon, denn dann ist es schwer, wenn man nur drei tage in hvide sande ist und in der zeit 700 heringe fangen will.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Wieso Otto wir haben letztes jahr 499 Heringe gefangen in nur einen tag (7stunden)in Hvide Sande Samstag angeln sonntag wieder nach hause !! Man muss jetzt sagen da hat auch alle gepasst Stelle, Wetter, Störmung usw.. Das muss nicht immer so laufen man hätte nur 5 oder 50 fangen können wäre auch gut gewessen. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## FangeNichts5 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich habe auch noch mal ne Frage (oder besser 2:q):

Die 1.: Im Juli (ich bin Anfang Juli in HS) sind ja die meisten Heringe schon wieder weg, wie stehen aber die Chancen, dass sich dann doch noch mal ein Schwarm nach HS verirrt?

Die 2.: Ich habe schon vieles von Makrelen in HS gehört, aber hier im Thread noch nicht wirklich viel gelesen. Der Mann im Wattwurmkiosk hatte letztes Jahr gesagt, dass die Chancen auf Makrele bei Ostwind gut sind. Wie sieht es denn allgemein mit Makrele Anfang Juli aus?

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## carpfreak1990 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo FangeNichts5, 

Mit Hering glaube ich nicht, vielleicht kleine heringe das hatte ich vor 3-4 jahren da hatte ich heringe 5-10cm also nur kleine !! Auf Markele kannst du glück haben, letztes jahr habe ich eine gefnagen, die mir in die steine gerutscht ist  !! Aber wenn du morgen dir einen guten platz vorne auf der Langen Mole!! Es sollte mit Markelevorfach klappen, ich bevorzuge aber das angeln mit pose und fischstück oder grundblei mit Fischstück!!! Also im Sandormkiosk Sagen sie dir jeden Tag was anderes !!! Einmal heisst es sie waren schon im April in Hvide Sande, näschten tag heisst es sie kommen vielleicht näschte woche, obwohl vorne auf der langen mole immer mal wieder welche gefangen wurden sind, vielleicht nicht die megen aber 10-15 reichen ja auch !!! Aber  letzes Sommer musstest du dir platz vorne auf der langen mole sichern da da ja nur wenige platze sind !! weiter nach vorne ging nicht mehr !!! keine biss, nachfasser oder so !! 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

oh samstag gehts los. hurra. aber das wetter soll ja nicht der hit werden. letztes jahr um diese zeit hatte ich schon einen sonnenbr.

mfg


----------



## Costas (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> oh samstag gehts los. hurra. aber das wetter soll ja nicht der hit werden. letztes jahr um diese zeit hatte ich schon einen sonnenbr.
> 
> mfg



Diese Woche ist aber jeden Tag Sonne. Noch nicht so warm, nachts kalt und tagsüber 10-15 C, aber in der Sonne sehr angenehm. Ich war gerade mit dem Hund im Garten und es gab Frost auf den Pflanzen.


----------



## jottweebee (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Hallo FangeNichts5

Ich kann jedem nur sagen, dass er bei seiner Ankunft in HS erst einmal einen Spaziergang durch den Hafen und entlang der Schleuse macht. - Werksspionage ! -

Dort sieht man dann, was zur Zeit läuft, denn die Situation ändert sich hier von Tag zu Tag. In den letzten 3 Tagen wurden auch schon reichlich Hornis mit dem Fischfetzen oder Garnele an der Posenangel gefangen. 

Und bei dem Spaziergang in die Eimer sehen und mit den Angelkollegen höflich reden.

Hat man den erforderlichen Kram nicht dabei, hier in HS gibt es 2 Angelläden, die sich auf die örtliche Angelsituation eingestellt haben.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Danke für eure Auskünfte!#6
Hat mir weitergeholfen!

Marko (okram24) hatte mir auch noch geschrieben, dass er Anfang Juli mit seinem Sohn auch mal gut Hering gefangen hat.

@ jottweebee
Deinen Tipp mit dem Umsehen werde ich auf jeden Fall beherzigen#6

@ carpfreak1990

Das mit der Mole ist interessant, den Tipp werde ich auch beherzigen#6

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## FangeNichts5 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich hab auch noch mal ne Frage an die, die sich mit dänischen Schildern bzw. Anweisungen auskennen.
Wir haben dieses Schild am Parkplatz im Hafen von Bork Havn gesehen. Nun ja, im ersten Moment mussten wir Schmunzeln, mich würde aber gerne interessieren, was das bedeutet|kopfkrat. Uns war aber zumindest klar, dass es etwas mit Hundehaufen zu tun hat... Aber das untere Bild bzw. das 1. in groß aufgenommen kommt uns spanisch, ich meine dänisch, vor.

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## porscher (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

die bilder sprechen doch für sich...


----------



## FangeNichts5 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



porscher schrieb:


> die bilder sprechen doch für sich...


 
Nun ja, das erste ist aber so ein bisschen komisch|kopfkrat.

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## angelmichel (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Miteinander,

verfolge schon lange diesen Tread, waren ja spannende und informative Beiträge dabei.

War selbst zum Festival vor Ort, habe aber nicht selber teilgenommen.
Wir haben unser Glück an der Seeseite versucht und in 4 Tagen sage und schreibe 18 Heringe mit 4 Mann gefangen.
Letztes Jahr haben wir nach 2 Tagen bei 250 St. pro Mann aufgehört und uns lieber um die Hornis gekümmert.

Nun mal meine Frage:
Habe jetzt viel von den "Silkekrogen" gelesen....

Hat jemand von Euch damit Erfahrungen gemacht ?

Bin nämlich ab Samstag wieder da für eine Woche und will mein Glück mal damit versuchen.

Gruss aus Hamburg vom 
Angelmichel


----------



## Costas (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch mal ne Frage an die, die sich mit dänischen Schildern bzw. Anweisungen auskennen.
> Wir haben dieses Schild am Parkplatz im Hafen von Bork Havn gesehen. Nun ja, im ersten Moment mussten wir Schmunzeln, mich würde aber gerne interessieren, was das bedeutet|kopfkrat. Uns war aber zumindest klar, dass es etwas mit Hundehaufen zu tun hat... Aber das untere Bild bzw. das 1. in groß aufgenommen kommt uns spanisch, ich meine dänisch, vor.
> 
> MFG
> FangeNichts5



TRAEK POSE
...ist fast gleich wie auf deutsch "Drecks-Sack" 

Spass bei Seite. Viele dänische Wörter sind sich ähnlich, aber diesmal nicht. Hier heisst's "Zieh (den) Sack".

"Vis hensyn" ist (glaubich): "Zeige Rücksicht"

Es gibt auch jede Menge lustige Verwechslungen, wie z.B. "blød" auf dänisch heisst "weich". Oder "flot" bedeutet "hübsch" usw.

Zu den Silkekrogen. Ich habe sie selbst noch nicht ausprobiert, aber das Interesse ist sehr gross. Fängig sind es und so schonend für die HH wie nichts anderes. Einziger Nachteil für manche ist, dass man sie manchmal nur schwer aus den Zähnen kriegt. Mein Tipp: Den Faden einfach ranlassen oder wegschneiden. Sie sind schliesslich nicht so teuer.

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## carpfreak1990 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Bei Bissclips.tv haben sie glaube ich 1-2 video darüber!!!!! Ich werde die seide im sommer in HS ausprobieren  und dann berichten !! Oder vielleicht kannst du ja einen bericht darüber schreiben !!!

gruß
Jonas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

samstag gehts los, samstag gehts los:vik:


----------



## porscher (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

hat schon jemand aal gefangen?oder ist das wasser der nordsee einfach noch zu kalt?


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



porscher schrieb:


> hat schon jemand aal gefangen?oder ist das wasser der nordsee einfach noch zu kalt?



ich glaube eher die aale sind zu wenig|kopfkrat


----------



## carpfreak1990 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich würde sage es ist noch zukalt in der Nordsee!!

gruß
Jonas


----------



## nungning2007 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

hallo miteinander
waren sonntag zu zweit da und haben nur leere eimer gesehen.
haben es dann auf platte versucht, aber außer einer krabbe auch fehlanzeige.
haben dann mittags eingepackt und sind nach strib gefahren. dort wurden reichlich hornhechte gefangen. wir haben immerhin 15 seesterne auf seeringler bekommen, aber keinen fisch


----------



## angelmichel (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Costas
Das Lösen soll ziemlich einfach sein laut den Bissclips Videos, man muss angeblich nur nach vorne ziehen um sie zu lösen.
Seitlicher Zug läßt den Schnabel brechen.

@carpfreak1990
Danke für die Info, habe sie mir schon angeschaut.

Bin ja ab Samstag wieder vor Ort und werde sie dann ausgiebig testen und natürlich hinterher meine Erfahrungen posten.
Habe mir rote, gelbe, schwarze und weiße gekauft.
Mal sehen welche am besten fangen, oder ob überhaupt mit Heringsfetzen die Quote besser ist.

Gruß aus HH
Angelmichel


----------



## LAC (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

War gestern mal mit bordie jürgen breithardt angeln, von 19.30 - 22.00 Uhr. Hornhecht läuft momentan gut, hering sehr schleppend, wer mit paternoster fängt, fängt meistens hornhecht. Jeder etwa hatte einen halben eimer voll an heringe. Haben mit drei haken am paternoster geangelt und sie auf grund überlistet - d.h. ein etwas schwereres blei genommen und auch keine weitwürfe gemacht - wo die seehunden lauern  etwa 35 heringe und 7 hornhechte war mein fang - ich glaube jürgen auch so um den dreh.




@ FangeNichts5

Das schild mit dem hund - hat costas ja schon gut beschrieben - nun zieht ja der hund die tüte. Das problem ist, noch nicht alle "drecks hunde" sind so gut dressiert, dass sie dieses machen  ich bin gemein.

Betreffend der makrelenfänge an der mole, sind diese auch in den letzten jahren drastisch zurück gegangen - konnte man früher noch reichlich makrelen fangen und zwei gleich an der mole schon auf dem grill werfen, nehme ich jetzt immer einige schnitzel mit, damit ich bei kräften bleibe - beim rein und rauswerfen. 
Da muss aber auch alles stimmen - damit man erfolge verbuchen kann.

@ Porscher
Du suchst den aal schon, den suchen reichlich angler, nicht nur jetzt schon, sondern auch in der saisonzeit d.h. im sommer. Der bestand ist im laufe der jahre um 70% zusammengebrochen - da spielen mehrere gründe eine rolle. Habe ich noch vor jahren reichlich in den nachtstunden gefangen, so bin ich in den letzten jahren oft ohne einen aal nach hause gegangen. Es lag nicht am angeln und am platz, sondern am aalbestand.

Nachsatz:
Das momentan nicht die mengen an heringe da sind, hat sicherlich damit zu tun, dass sie sich selbst fressen |supergri
Hier ist der beweis:
In schweden wurde jetzt ein 3,5 m langer heringskönig gefangen - er kann bis zu 11 m groß werden. In einigen jahren werden keine angelfahrten mehr auf heringe stattfinden sonder man bietet besichtigungstouren an - ähnlich wie im loch ness. 
Es ist wirklich interessant, was sich so in löchern bewegt und
wohlfühlt. 
http://www.vg.no/nyheter/utenriks/artikkel.php?artid=10005907

http://nrk.no/nyheter/distrikt/ostfold/1.7117889


----------



## FangeNichts5 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Costas und Otto

Danke für die Aufklärung!
Denn dieses Schild mag ja doch etwas lustig aussehen

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## carpfreak1990 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Der Fisch sieht wirklich interessant aus (Heringskönig) !!
Was geht imom im fjord ab also barsche und so ???

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ carpfreak1990

Jonas, es ist schon ein gewaltiger hering -ein heringskönig.  Hier noch ein anderer bericht und ein foto, jedoch nicht vom heringskönig, der jetzt in schweden gefangen wurde.
http://www.bt.dk/udland/vanvittigt-kaempefisk-fundet-paa-svensk-strand

Im fjord geht ab, nicht ganz so große fische wie im link zu sehen sind, jedoch barsche von handgröße bis 40 cm und hechte ab mindestmaß sowie dicke rotaugen. Auch eine schnäpelart, kann man dort angeln, jedoch hatte diese fischart einige verluste durch den harten winter, da der fjord zugefroren war. Hier ein Link welche fischarten im fjord 1987 von fischern gefangen wurden und etwas wissenswertes vom fjord.
http://www.lydumartcenter.com/angeln/ringkoebing_fjord.html

Gruß


----------



## carpfreak1990 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Otto Ich bin von den Fisch immer noch gefesselt!! 

Ich meinte ob mit meine kommentar was im Fjord abgeht ob jemand nicht nur im Hvide Sande auf Horni/Hering angelt sonder auch im Fjord auf barsch und so !!!

gruß
Jonas


----------



## elwiss (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ carpfreak1990
> 
> Jonas, es ist schon ein gewaltiger hering -ein heringskönig.  Hier noch ein anderer bericht und ein foto, jedoch nicht vom heringskönig, der jetzt in schweden gefangen wurde.
> http://www.bt.dk/udland/vanvittigt-kaempefisk-fundet-paa-svensk-strand
> ...


 
Hallo Otto,

der Heringskönig ist doch der Riemenfisch oder ?
hab' da was gefunden:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWfIRzJDjnc&feature=player_embedded

Ist ein Tiefseefisch ?

Die toten Schnäpel haben wir zusammen gesehen, als wir mit Dir unterwegs waren, schön zu hören, daß da wieder Leben ist. War doch beim Anfang der "Kanu-Strecke" vor der Brücke ?
Die Fische, die vom Recht ihres vorzeitigem Ablebens Gebrauch gemacht haben, hatten aber trotz allem eine beachtliche Größe, oder weiß ich das nicht mehr richtig ?

Gruß

Björn


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

nur noch 2 tage. jihaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:vik:


----------



## LAC (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Carpfreak1990
der fisch kann eine beachliche größe erreichen - außer du fängst ihn vorher 
Barsche laufen immer im fjord - wenn man die stellen kennt.

@ Elwiss
Björn, du hast zweimal recht, es ist ein tiefseefisch und wir haben uns gemeinsam die stellen angesehen - wo sie laichen und ein schrecken bekommen, über die toten schnäpel im fjord. Erreichen eine beachtlich größe und sind schwer zu fangen. Wenn du das nächste mal in hs bist, werde ich dir einen unterwasserfilm mitbringen, aus dieser region,. Es sind hunderte von schnäpel, die du siehst bei der laichzeit.

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen, der film ist da, inge hat ihn geholt - mache eine kopie, wenn ich zurück komme. Teile mir mal die webseite bzw. email vom angelladen mit - möchte mich bedanken für die angelrollen.

@ Wolfsburg Virus
Fabi setz dich mal mit mir in verbindung, mein skype streikt und ich habe keine zeit zu fummeln - stehe voll im stress - pn ist unterwegs - bin morgen schon in marrakesch.


----------



## LutzLutz (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

weiß jemand wie es heut und gestern lief mit hering und hornhecht in hvide sande....überleg morgen früh für nen tag hinzufahren..lohnt es sich??
mfg lutz


----------



## LAC (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@LutzLutz
Lutz, ich kann es dir nicht sagen wie gestern und heute lief - jedoch ist das wetter super und es sind heringe sowie hornhechte da - was will man mehr.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Wolfsburg Virus
> Fabi setz dich mal mit mir in verbindung, mein skype streikt und ich habe keine zeit zu fummeln - stehe voll im stress - pn ist unterwegs - bin morgen schon in marrakesch.



hallo du hast die pn. kannst anrufen.

mfg


----------



## Kufra (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ist dieses Jahr nicht so viel Hering da wie sonst? 
Wollen nächstes WE nach Hvides Sande und mach mir ein bischen Gedanken


----------



## Endring (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

....habe auch schon erfahren das es gerade nicht so reichlich läuft wie sonst


----------



## sCoPeXx (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

>Hi ich werde im August auch wieder in HS sein könnte mir mal jemand sagen wo ich da am besten ein Paar platte  fangen kann ?? 

habe es schon ein paar mal probiert aber ohne erfolg...

lg Patrick


----------



## leif88 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@scopex versuch es mal im hafen in hs letztes jahr haben wir dot beim aal angeln 1 gefangen
gruß leif#h


----------



## sCoPeXx (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

der hafen ist groß  auf meeresseite gehe ich mal von aus eher im hafen selber drinne oder in der einfahrt richtung mole.

wie sieht es den mit aalen im hafen aus habe en dort auch nochnie probiert sollen aber alle recht klein sein oder liege ich da falsch 

lg Patrick


----------



## carpfreak1990 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Geh auf die fjordseite !!! Auf der meerseite gibt es viele aale aber auf der fjordseite werden mehr platte gefangen und die Kormorane haben platten pfannen groß rausgeholt eine nach eine anderen !!!

Habe das gesehen als ich im august im letzten jahr da war die kormorane haben fast nur auf der fjordseite platten rausgeholt, aber auf der Meerseite waren es fast nur aale !!
Aber gebissen haben sie nur 1tag gut !! Wann bist du im August den in Hvide Sande ??? bin auch im August oben !!

MFG
Jonas


----------



## carpfreak1990 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hab noch was vergesehn wenn es so wie letztes Jahr wird dann nimm dir genug bleie mit bis 220g !! um auf grund zubleiben !! Hört sich für den Fjord vielleicht ein bisschen übertriben für den Fjord, wenn man das hört, aber wenn (ALLE!!) Schleusen auf sind und das ab ca. 16-17uhr jeden dann ist das gerecht fertig. Normal reichen bis 100g wenn es windig ist das ist selten der fall im Sommer. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Gibt es schon ein Wörterbuch;

Deutsch - Carpfreak 1990

Carpfreak 1990 - Deutsch


----------



## sCoPeXx (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

 vielen Dank bin denke ich so vom 14 we knapp 1,5 wochen in sondervig  war das letzte mal 08 oben habe da nur 3 hornhechte 1 makrele und nen Maifisch gefangen hoffe diese jahr wird fischreicher  

lg


----------



## carpfreak1990 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Carsten Heidorn ich glaube nicht !!

Wenn du es nicht lesen kannst, tut es mit leid aber rechtschreibung war noch nie meine stärke. Das behaupten jedenfalls meine alten Deutsch Lehrer. 

@ sCoPeXx Ich bin vom 7.8 zwei wochen oben vielleicht sieht man sich ja.

mfg
Jonas


----------



## jottweebee (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Bist du ein PISA-Opfer?

*Hvide Sande  Jahr ein Jahr aus es wird aber immer besser*

Was willst du mit diesem Satz ausdrücken?


----------



## porscher (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Der Satz ist echt der Hammer: *Hvide Sande  Jahr ein Jahr aus es wird aber immer besser*


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> der hafen ist groß  auf meeresseite gehe ich mal von aus eher im hafen selber drinne oder in der einfahrt richtung mole.
> 
> wie sieht es den mit aalen im hafen aus habe en dort auch nochnie probiert sollen aber alle recht klein sein oder liege ich da falsch
> 
> lg Patrick



lies dir den thread mal durch. oder wenigstens die letzten 15 seiten. da kannst lesen wo mann gut platten fangen kannst

mfg


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



jottweebee schrieb:


> Bist du ein PISA-Opfer?
> 
> *Hvide Sande  Jahr ein Jahr aus es wird aber immer besser*
> 
> Was willst du mit diesem Satz ausdrücken?



ich verstehe ihn auch nicht :q:q:q


----------



## carpfreak1990 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Jottweebee was meinst du mit PISA Opfer??

Mit dem Satz wollte ich nicht besonderes ausdrücken. Nur das ich früher es gut fand nach Hvide Sande zufahren in den Schulferien. Und jetzt wo ich meine Angeltechnick verfeinert habe und mir das Angeln noch mehr Spaß macht. Da ich jetzt auch Arbeite freue ich mich das ganze Jahr darauf. 

Signatur gelöscht !! jetzt brauch sich keiner mehr sich den Kopf darüber zerbrechen !!!!

gruß
Jonas


----------



## jottweebee (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ carpfreak1990

Lies dir die folgende Worte mal laut vor:

*Hvide Sande   Jahr ein Jahr aus es wird aber immer besser*

Das ergibt keinen Sinn!!!   Auch nicht, wenn es gelöscht ist.


----------



## anschmu (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Bin in 3Wochen in Hvide Sande was sagt die Wetterprognose ? In Hannover ist es noch sehr kalt ! Wie beißen die Forellen in Fjestervang ?


----------



## Costas (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



anschmu schrieb:


> Bin in 3Wochen in Hvide Sande was sagt die Wetterprognose ? In Hannover ist es noch sehr kalt ! Wie beißen die Forellen in Fjestervang ?



In 3 Wochen wird es von Samstag bis Dienstag leichte Regenfälle geben, bei 7-12°C. Am Mittwoch starken Westwind, dafür wärmer bis 15°C.  In der restlichen Woche sollte es trocken bleiben bei 12-17°C. Wetterüberraschungen sind nicht zu erwarten.

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## carpfreak1990 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ja da hast du recht, aber ist jetzt auch egal !!!

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Kufra (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Wollten am WE für ein paar Tage hoch nach Hvide Sande.
Wie beißen die Heringe in Hvide Sande im Moment?
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Gruß Kufra


----------



## LutzLutz (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

war gestern in hvide sande.
es wurden mittags reichlich hornies gefangen und auch heringe jedoch nicht in massen.
gegen späten nachmittag war dann jeder fisch verschwunden und wir haben uns aufn heimweg gemacht.
mfg lutz


----------



## porscher (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

ich bin ab dem 22.mai für ne woche da.ist noch jemand zu der zeit dort?


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



porscher schrieb:


> ich bin ab dem 22.mai für ne woche da.ist noch jemand zu der zeit dort?


 

Wenn du Pech hast,dann ca. 250 Personen an der Schleuse
auf Meereseite. :q

Grüß Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## porscher (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

jürgen.es können auch 2000 leute an der schleuse stehen.ich will nur paar heringe und ein paar hornhechte für den eigenverbrauch fangen. den rest des urlaubs gehts vom strand auf platte, am fjord auf barsch und an den forellensee.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Wer hat denn in der Horni/Heringszeit, bei normalen wetter mal weniger leute an der Schleuse gesehen. Vorrraussetzung die Fische sind auch vor ort !! 
Wenn ich vorort war dann waren immer genug angler dort, und haben ihr glück versucht!!

gruß
Jonas


----------



## porscher (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

es sind immer viele leute dort.ich suche mir immer ein ruhiges plätzchen.


----------



## gnom07 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



porscher schrieb:


> ich bin ab dem 22.mai für ne woche da.ist noch jemand zu der zeit dort?


 Hi!
<<<<bin mich grad mal ein bisschen am einlesen was so los ist in Hvide Sande... Fahren auch am 22. Mai ganz aus deiner Nähe los, und landen hoffentlich bald in Bjerregard. Wollen bisschen in Hafen, aber Hauptsächlich wohl an den Strand auf Platte und mal Skjern Au und Varde Au testen, soweit zumindest der Plan!
Wo gehst du denn auf Platte? Schon gute Fänge erlebt?
Auch evt schon erfahrungen an den Auen?
Wie ist die Angelei an der Skjern au am Einlauf in den Fjord, soll ziemlich breit sein...?
Und wie ist es im Fjord selbst um Bjerregard...
Viele Fragen...


----------



## porscher (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

in den auen habe ich noch nie gefischt.im fjord selber habe ich schon sehr gute fänge gehabt.gehe aber nur auf barsch.platten gehen gut vom strand in bjerregard.


----------



## Costas (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



gnom07 schrieb:


> Hi!
> <<<<bin mich grad mal ein bisschen am einlesen was so los ist in Hvide Sande... Fahren auch am 22. Mai ganz aus deiner Nähe los, und landen hoffentlich bald in Bjerregard. Wollen bisschen in Hafen, aber Hauptsächlich wohl an den Strand auf Platte und mal Skjern Au und Varde Au testen, soweit zumindest der Plan!
> Wo gehst du denn auf Platte? Schon gute Fänge erlebt?
> Auch evt schon erfahrungen an den Auen?
> ...



Hallo

Über die Skjern Au findet man hier viele Infos. Falls was fehlt, kannst Du mich gern fragen.

Bei den Auen braucht man eine Tageskarte. Preise:
- Varde Au: dkk 200.-/tag
- Skjern Au: je nach Stelle 80,- / 120,- / 150,-

Gruss
Costas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

hallo schøne gruesse aus dånemark. noch sind wir in blavand, samstag gehts hoch nach otto.

ich hab mal ne frage, wir waren gestern in vejers strand auf platten angeln. haben 1 gefangen. dann sind wir noch mal nach skallingen gefahren nichts. kann mann in skallingen ueberhaupt auf platten angeln, sind da welche ?

achso porscher ruhiges plåtzchen an der schleuse ??? da muss aber lange suchen.

achso und in den pfingstferien fahre ich nicht wieder nach blavand ! nur die vollidioten  AB. benehmen sich wie die letzten schweine.:vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo schøne gruesse aus dånemark. noch sind wir in blavand, samstag gehts hoch nach otto.
> 
> ich hab mal ne frage, wir waren gestern in vejers strand auf platten angeln. haben 1 gefangen. dann sind wir noch mal nach skallingen gefahren nichts. kann mann in skallingen ueberhaupt auf platten angeln, sind da welche ?
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Fabi,#h

kannst du das bitte mal ins verständliche übersetzen? :m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Michael_05er (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



gnom07 schrieb:


> Wie ist die Angelei an der Skjern au am Einlauf in den Fjord, soll ziemlich breit sein...?


Verboten, soweit ich weiß. Mach Dich lieber schlau, wo Du angeln darfst und wo nicht. Außerdem brauchst Du an den Auen nicht nur den Schein für das Gewässer/den Abschnitt, sondern zusätzlich den Staatlichen Schein. Also immer beides dabeihaben! Im Angelgeschäft kann man dich aber sicher beraten, welche Streckenabschnitte gut zu befischen sind. In Tarm sitzt ein freundlicher Angelladenbesitzer, der Dir gerne weiterhilft 

Die Südspitze des Fjords ist ein gutes Hecht- und Barschrevier. Man muss aber immer schauen, wo man wegen des Schilfes ans Wasser kann.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## gnom07 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



porscher schrieb:


> in den auen habe ich noch nie gefischt.im fjord selber habe ich schon sehr gute fänge gehabt.gehe aber nur auf barsch.platten gehen gut vom strand in bjerregard.


 


Danke, das hört sich doch gut an, hab sonst über den Strand bzw die Fänge in Bjerregard nichts gefunden...
Waren letztes Jahr einmal in Klegod nahe unserem Haus und einmal am Hafen auf Platte, aber leider nix bekommen, hoffe das wird dieses Jahr wieder anders... Beste Zeit war doch so 3std vor bis 1 std nach Hochwasser, oder?
Gruß


----------



## gnom07 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Über die Skjern Au findet man hier viele Infos. Falls was fehlt, kannst Du mich gern fragen.
> 
> ...


 
Danke, werd mich da mal einlesen! Varde Au echt so teuer geworden? War vor 3 Jahren mal da, war super auf Hecht und Barsch, aber ich meine noch ne Ecke billiger...
Bekommt man die Scheine auch in Hvide Sande im Laden?
Wie sieht es denn mit Hechten aus in der Skjern Au?
Glaub wirklich nen Lachs zu fangen da mach ich mir nicht allzu große Hoffnungen nachdem was ich bisher so gelesen habe...
Darf man in den Auen mit Naturködern angeln?
Lohnt sich das, evt auch auf Äschen / Forellen?
Oder gibt es dafür empfehlenswerte kleine Nebenauen?
Gruß Andy


----------



## gnom07 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Die Südspitze des Fjords ist ein gutes Hecht- und Barschrevier. Man muss aber immer schauen, wo man wegen des Schilfes ans Wasser kann.

Danke, werd mich vorher schlau machen, mit den Angelscheinen wusste ich noch!
Wie tief ist es dort im Fjord? Kommt man mit Wathose besser ans Wasser? Womit hast du dort Erfolg gehabt...?
Gruß Andy


----------



## Costas (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



gnom07 schrieb:


> Danke, werd mich da mal einlesen! Varde Au echt so teuer geworden? War vor 3 Jahren mal da, war super auf Hecht und Barsch, aber ich meine noch ne Ecke billiger...
> Bekommt man die Scheine auch in Hvide Sande im Laden?
> Wie sieht es denn mit Hechten aus in der Skjern Au?
> Glaub wirklich nen Lachs zu fangen da mach ich mir nicht allzu große Hoffnungen nachdem was ich bisher so gelesen habe...
> ...



anke, werd mich da mal einlesen! Varde Au echt so teuer geworden? War  vor 3 Jahren mal da, war super auf Hecht und Barsch, aber ich meine noch  ne Ecke billiger...
-> Richtig. Die Tageskarte an der Varde Au hat letztes Jahr noch 100,- gekostet. Alle haben dieses Jahr aufgeschlagen, aber nur die Varde um 100%. Wenn man die Preise mit Norwegen und Schweden vergleicht, dann ist's immer noch viel günstiger. Die Preise werden in den nächsten Jahren bestimmt wieder steigen.

Bekommt man die Scheine auch in Hvide Sande im Laden?
-> Weiss ich nicht. Du kriegst sie aber bestimmt im Touristikbüro in Hvide Sande.

Wie sieht es denn mit Hechten aus in der Skjern Au?
-> Überpopulation. Sie fangen gerade jetzt Hechte ohne Ende.

Darf man in den Auen mit Naturködern angeln?
-> Nur mit Regenwurm

Lohnt sich das, evt auch auf Äschen / Forellen?
-> An das Hauptsystem deer Skjern Au sind sie selten. Höchstens bei Skjerns Nebenauen. Die fallen zum Teil unter der gleichen Tageskarten. Es gibt aber andere kleine Auen in der Region, die auch einen guten Bestand an Äschen und Bachforellen haben. Kenne mich aber dort weniger gut aus.


----------



## gnom07 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

-> Überpopulation. Sie fangen gerade jetzt Hechte ohne Ende.

Kannst du evt noch nen Tipp geben wo es auf Hecht Sinn macht...?
Ist ja immer etwas schwierig an einem komplett neuen Gewässer, vor allem bei der Länge... Wie ist das denn beim Einlauf in den Fjord, darf dort auch geangelt werden?


----------



## Costas (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



gnom07 schrieb:


> -> Überpopulation. Sie fangen gerade jetzt Hechte ohne Ende.
> 
> Kannst du evt noch nen Tipp geben wo es auf Hecht Sinn macht...?
> Ist ja immer etwas schwierig an einem komplett neuen Gewässer, vor allem bei der Länge... Wie ist das denn beim Einlauf in den Fjord, darf dort auch geangelt werden?



Bei der Mündung zum Fjord ist es verboten zu angeln. Das gilt bei allen Mündungen der Auen in DK. Es gibt eine Schutzzone von mind. 200-500m. Wenn Du die Karte vor Ort kaufst, dann kriegst Du auch eine Karte mit dem Angelgebiet mit.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

ich meine die spinner abi abgånger . die scheiss gøren vom gym. keine ruhige nacht hat mann hier
mfg


----------



## Costas (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> ich meine die spinner abi abgånger . die scheiss gøren vom gym. keine ruhige nacht hat mann hier
> mfg



Alles klar...wir dachten schon AB = Anglerboarder :q:q:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> ich meine die spinner abi abgånger . die scheiss gøren vom gym. *keine ruhige nacht hat mann hier*
> mfg


 


Tja Fabi,#h

als Sexsymbol hat man (n) es nicht leicht mit den Mädels.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## gnom07 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Bei der Mündung zum Fjord ist es verboten zu angeln. Das gilt bei allen Mündungen der Auen in DK. Es gibt eine Schutzzone von mind. 200-500m. Wenn Du die Karte vor Ort kaufst, dann kriegst Du auch eine Karte mit dem Angelgebiet mit.


Danke erstmal für die Infos!
Werden jetzt mal langsam anfangen zu packen, und hoffen das auch alles ins Auto passt... 
Samstag früh gehts dann endlich los!!
Hab ich das jetzt hier richtig mitbekommen, das man dich in Tarm im Laden findet...?
Bekommt man dort auch die staatlichen Scheine?
Gruß Andy


----------



## Costas (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



gnom07 schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die Infos!
> Werden jetzt mal langsam anfangen zu packen, und hoffen das auch alles ins Auto passt...
> Samstag früh gehts dann endlich los!!
> Hab ich das jetzt hier richtig mitbekommen, das man dich in Tarm im Laden findet...?
> ...



Ja zum ersten. Die staatl. Scheine gibt's bei der Post 1 Auto-Minute daneben.


----------



## dewi23 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

moin alle zusammen.
in hvide sande giebt es im fischladen geräucherte garnelen mit knoblauch. immer wenn ich da bin kaufe ich mir 3 bis 4 schalen.
die schmecken so gut das ich jeden tag hoch fahren könnte.
weiß jemand wie man die räuchert mit knoblauch? 
der knoblauch ist in kleinen stücken mit in der schale. ich  liebe sie. 
ich habe ein räucherofen der 1,20 hoch ist.
bitte um tips und rezepte.
danke im vorraus.


----------



## tarifasurfer75 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo dewi,
wie man die räuchert weiß ich leider nicht, werde aber aufmerksam mitlesen, da ich die Dinger ebenfalls liebe!
Petri
Jochen


----------



## dewi23 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

es giebt fast nichts besseres. 
will wieder welche haben. 
super lecker


----------



## Costas (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



dewi23 schrieb:


> moin alle zusammen.
> in hvide sande giebt es im fischladen geräucherte garnelen mit knoblauch. immer wenn ich da bin kaufe ich mir 3 bis 4 schalen.
> die schmecken so gut das ich jeden tag hoch fahren könnte.
> weiß jemand wie man die räuchert mit knoblauch?
> ...



Ich kenne sie nicht, es hört sich aber interessant an. 2 denkbare (und spontane) Erklärungen dafür:

- Sie werden vor dem Räuchern in einer Knoblauch-Marinade oder Trockenknoblauch-Salzmischung behandelt.
- Sie werden nach dem Räuchern mit einer Knoblauch-Sauce, inkl. Knoblauch-Stücke einvakuumiert.

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## tarifasurfer75 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo,
ich glaube bei den knobigarnelen in hvide sande werden einfach Unmengen von frischem, gehacktem Knoblauch mitgeräuchert. Im Sommer gehts für uns wieder für 5 Wochen:vik: nach DK und natürlich auch nach hvide sande. Da werden wir so lange futtern, bis wir das Geheimnis raus haben. Wird natürlich dann auch hier gepostet.
Viele Grüße
Jochen


----------



## dewi23 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

ich wohne in dänemark. es sind nur 120 km nach hvide sande.
ich fahre oft dort hin.


----------



## LAC (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo, 
hier geht ja richtig die post ab. Ist ein genuss zu lesen. Pisa- opfer, jahr ein jahr aus, wie ist das wetter in drei wochen usw. Ich lerne ständig dazu. 
Gestern hatte ich noch 33 grad an den wasserfällen - sie liegen etwas südlicher von hvide sande. Gesättigte luft und ich stand förmlich im regen 
http://www.google.de/images?hl=de&q...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CDEQsAQwAA

Ist ein gutes angelrevier, jedoch nicht vergleichbar mit der skjern au, außerdem sind dort keine angelläden, die tauwürmer verkaufen. Mit kakerlaken kann man dort jedoch fische überlisten.|supergri
Die temperaturschwankungen sind gewaltig - momentan haben wir 23 grad in hvide sande und die sonne lacht. Gerade wurde mir berichtet von bordie wolfsburgvirus, der hering soll gut laufen und der hornhecht auch. Sieht also ganz gut aus. Will morgen mal die fische ärgern und berichten wie es an der front aussieht.
Betreffrend der äschen - die ein bordie gerne fangen möchte, frage ich mich wo? ich kenne nur eine au, die einen guten äschenbestand hat, es ist ein privates gewässer, wobei eine strecke frei ist d.h. mit tagesschein - jedoch muss man eine bestimmte technik anwenden um sie am haken zu bekommen.


----------



## tarifasurfer75 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Dann noch viel Spass in Marocco LAC,
ich war 2002 auch bei den Wasserfällen. Wunderschön dort!
Wenn Du auf der Durchreise bist, lass Dir Fes, Marrakesch und Essaouira nicht entgehen, ebenfalls wunderschön und eindrucksvoll. 
Sorry für offtopic. 
Werde es im Sommer mit einem Bericht aus Hvide Sande wieder gut machen ;-)
Petri
jochen


----------



## LAC (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



tarifasurfer75 schrieb:


> Dann noch viel Spass in Marocco LAC,
> ich war 2002 auch bei den Wasserfällen. Wunderschön dort!
> Wenn Du auf der Durchreise bist, lass Dir Fes, Marrakesch und Essaouira nicht entgehen, ebenfalls wunderschön und eindrucksvoll.
> Sorry für offtopic.
> ...


 
Jochen, ich bin seit fünf std. in dänemark, frau und kinder sind noch dort, habe sie für 34 kamele verhökert, werden jedoch die flucht antreten in 6 tagen. War im schmeltiegel marrakesh. Morgen werde ich berichten, wie es mit dem fischbestand in hvide sande aussieht - freunde von mir, versuchen es momentan auf scholle.


----------



## bonobo (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> Will [...] berichten wie es an der front aussieht.



Ein gutes Stichwort. Bin seit einer Woche zurück aus Dänemark. Konnte leider nicht früher berichten. LAC, vielen Dank für Deine guten Tipps. Deine empfohlenen Stellen waren echt der Hammer - nur an der Umsetzung mangelte es. Aber lies selbst...

Vorab - es war kein reiner Angelurlaub (bin ja mit meiner Frau hoch!). Aber das Rauschen des Meeres lockte meinen Schwager und mich schon am zweiten Abend mit Angel ans Meer.







Und wir zwei ausgewiesenen Landratten mussten natürlich gleich mal Lehrgeld zahlen. 50 Meter Wurfweite mit 100 Gramm -Bleien erwiesen sich als Witz. Wir blieben dennoch drei Stunden und genossen den Sonnenuntergang.






Am nächsten Tag bei Ebbe war uns klar warum noch nicht einmal eine Krabbe sich am Wattwurm vergriffen hatte. Unsere Köder - sofern sie nicht an Land gespühlt wurden - verbrachten den Abend auf einer Sandbank...






Da die restlichen Tage immer kräftiger NordWest-Wind herschte, hätte mir meine Watthose auch nicht weitergeholfen. Und vom Wetter möchte ich hier eh nicht berichten. Da zieht sich noch heute alles zusammen!

Aber es gab noch gute Alternativen. Ein alter Ausläufer des windgeschützten Ringköping-Fjord´s lockte...






Das viele Schilf vermittelte mir den Eindruck, das es sehr flach war - die Sichttiefe betrug maximal 50 cm. Also nix wie rein in die Wattbüx und die Jagd auf Hecht und Barsch sollte beginnen.






Was ich leider vergas, dieser kleine unscheinbare Ausläufer beherbergte noch eine alte Fahrrinne. Beim langsamen durchwatten spürte ich auf einmal keinen Grundkontakt mehr. Meinem nach Grund suchenden linken Fuß folgte leider mein gesamter Körper, so dass ich es fertig gebracht habe, trotz Watthose klitschnass das Wasser zu verlassen. Prost Mahlzeit.

Am nächsten Tag (man lernt ja!), versuchte ich es dann nur von Land aus mit dem klassischen Tauwurm. Doch Petrus hatte auch an diesem Tag keine gute Laune. Es biss kein Fisch und das Wasser kam dieses Mal von oben! Doch das reichte noch nicht, meine gute Red-Arc gab an diesem Tag den Geist auf.

Am folgenden Tag fuhr ich mit meiner Holden nach Hvide Sande - O H N E    _ A N G E L! Man sagt, dass es in Europa keinen besseren Ort für´s Heringsangeln gibt. Und das hat sich rumgesprochen...






Und mit einmal bist Du mitten in Dänemark nur noch unter Deutschen!
Aber nicht nur bei den Anglern ist dieser Hot Spot bekannt. Bis zu 10 Robben tummelten sich im Hafenbecken. 







Während der Nachwuchs miteinander spielte, zeigten die erwachsenen Robben ganz stolz ihre Hornhechtfänge.

Aber auch die Fänge der Angler waren grandios. Und so wurden am gleichen Abend die Pläne für den nächsten Tag geschmiedet. Und der begann sehr sehr früh...ich stand im Urlaub (!!!) bereits um drei Uhr morgens auf und fuhr mit meiner Angel nach Hvide Sande. Meine Pechsträhne war jedoch noch nicht beendet. Im Hafen war das Angeln an diesem Morgen unmöglich. Sämtliche Schleusentore waren geöffnet und ich hatte das Gefühl, der Fjord wird trocken gelegt. Die Strömung war einfach zu stark um angeln zu können. Aber schön, dass ich so früh aufgestanden bin!

Aber ich blieb hartnäckig und fuhr ein paar Tage später nochmal nach Hvide Sande. Ins Getümmel an der Schleuse wollte ich nicht und suchte mir einen Platz auf den Steinschüttungen. Bereits der erste Wurf brachte einen Hering zum Vorschein. Doch dann wollte es nicht mehr laufen. Links und Rechts neben mir füllten sich die Eimer und ich musste aufpassen, dass meiner nicht weggeweht wird. Später als mein Nachbar seinen zweiten Eimer befüllte, hatte ich ganze 13 Heringe mühsam erkämpft. Allerdings waren meine Heringe richtige Riesen. Keiner unter 20 cm. 
Was ich dann sah, kann ich heute noch nicht glauben. Ein Hornhecht sprang vor meinen Füßen ohne Fremdeinwirkung an Land. Allerdings auch wieder (zu)schnell zurück ins Wasser. Es zog ein dicker Schwarm Hornhechte ganz dicht unter Land vorbei und damit waren sogar mir noch drei Hornhechte gegönnt...






Ich fuhr dann noch ein zweites Mal nach Hvide Sande und fing etwas mehr Heringe und auch noch 5 Hornhechte. Mein Nachbarangler wurde neugierig, warum ich immer nur dicke, aber dafür wenige Heringe fing. Es stellte sich heraus, dass meine Haken zu sehr aufgemotzt waren. Aber der Tipp kam zu spät. Spaß hat es dennoch gemacht. Auch wenn ich nicht die Masse aber dafür Klasse gefangen habe. 

Und trotz der einen und anderen Panne war es ein super Urlaub mit toller Natur, lieben Dänen und vielen Deutschen.

Hvide Sande - ich komme wieder! #h


----------



## carpfreak1990 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Guter bericht !!

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Costas (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@bonobo

danke für den tollen bericht und die fotos. sehr informativ und unterhaltsam zu lesen. 

an diesen alten fjord-ausläufern war ich auch mal unfreiwillig baden :q. LAC macht das sogar freiwillig!

gruss
costas


----------



## LAC (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ bonobo
guter bericht - die alte fahrrinne im ausläufer, kennst du jetzt :q andere suchen sie noch. Es ist eine super gegend, jedoch nicht immer ist dort mit erfolg zu rechnen - da die tiefen so unterschiedlich sind, wobei es auch etwas mit dem wetter zu tun hat. 
Betreffend des hornhechts, der an land gesprungen ist, kann ich berichten, dass dieses schon mal vorkommt. Im mittelmeer sind sie mir schon ins boot gesprungen. Wenn sie verletzt sind, d.h. ihr kieferknochen angebrochen ist, was ja häufig passiert beim angeln, oder wenn sie in der dunkelheit unser boot gerammt haben, dann zeigten sie gigantischen sprünge und landen oft, wo sie nicht hin wollen, da sie kaum noch wissen was sie tun. 
Auch wenn sie gejagt werden - fliehen sie vor dem jäger und springen aus dem wasser und können, so wie du es erlebt hast - am ufer bzw. land landen.
Da fällt mir ein, dass wir köderfische im mittelmeer so gefangen haben. d.h. wir haben brotkrümmel in den kleinen wellen die an land auslaufen geworfen, zig kleine fische sammelten sich am rand und warteten nur, dass die brotkrümmel zurück von der welle getragen wurden. Mit dem kopf standen sie immer in richtung land und waren fleißig am fressen. Ich stand etwa 1 meter dahinter und hatte zwei steine in den händen, die ich direkt hinter diese fische geworfen habe. Vor schreck beschleunigten sie - nur wenige konnten rechts und licks den steinwurf ausweichen, die anderen beschleunigten und flogen förmlich an land. Wir brauchten sie nur aufsammeln.
Mit der senke war es unmöglich sie zu fangen - sie konnten immer noch über die netzkante entweichen. Dieses war immer unsere fangmethode, wie wir schnell an köderfische kamen. Es ist etwa vergleichbar, wenn einer sie jagt - sie springen aus dem wasser und landen an land. Sie haben halt keinen rückwertsgang :q jedoch können sie wenn sie in ufernähe liegen, durch bewegungen zurück ins wasser springen.

Gezielt können nur die schlammspringer (_Periophthalmus_) springen, da sie ihre flossen auch als gehwerkzeuge nutzen. In den afrikanischen mamgrovensümpfen habe ich sie einen meter aus dem wasser springen gesehen und landen sicher auf einer wurzel, die sie angepeilt hatten

Fehlsprünge, sind auch beim lachsaufstieg zu sehen. Früher haben die fischer körbe hinter staustufen aufgestellt, sie landeten förmlich darin und man brauchte sie nur noch in den damaligen "aldi taschen" nach hause tragen :q
Fliegende fische sind ja auch honhechtartige fische, die über strecken bis 50 m fliegen bzw. gleiten können, oft segeln sie zwei drei meter über dem wasser, auch diese sind bei uns im boot gelandet. Wenn sie gejagt werden, tauchen sie nur ganz kurz ein um zu beschleunigen und sind erneut ein "segelflugzeug" 

Unsere natur ist schon interessant - wenn man sie beobachtet. 
Meine fische früher im aquarium sprangen auch d.h. sie fraßen mir auch aus den händen und kamen aus dem wasser geschossen und holten sich das futter aus der hand - bis zu 30 cm hoch sind sie gesprungen. Mit dem futter hätte ich sie leiten können, dass sie förmlich aus dem aquarium springen. Hatte einen oktopus, von klein an über jahre, war ein intelligentes lernfähiges kerlchen, er holte sich das futter förmlich aus der tasche mit den armen - herrlich mit anzusehen, was er so alles machen konnte. 

Ich werde jetzt ins bettchen segeln.


----------



## porscher (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

bin seit gestern in bjerregard und werde versuchen "live" zu berichten.waren gestern an der schleuse.wir haben auf der meerseite ca.150 heringe gefangen(2 mann,ca.2 stunden).die hornhechte sind massig da.aber es werden alle mit dem heringspaternoster gerissen.es sind so viele leute da, dass es unmöglich ist im schleusenbereich mit einer posenmontage auf hornhechte zu fischen.


----------



## porscher (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Bericht Teil 2:

Waren heute kurz an der schleuse auf der fjordseite--> Hering lief gut
Aber sehr sehr viele leute auf beiden seiten.auf der meerseite wurden wieder die hornhechte gerissen.

Komme gerade vom strand in bjerregard.Ergebnis: 9 platten.3 davon richtig groß um die 40cm. Haben zu zweit ca. 2 stunden gefischt und 3 untermaßige wieder ins element entlassen.die platten bissen auf wattwurm und sandaal.die meisten sehr ufernah bei aufkommendem hochwasser.


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin Moin,
bin dieses Jahr wie immer in den Sommerferien in Hvide Sande...
Wollte mal wissen was ich so angeln kann...Brandungsgeschirr hab ich nicht aber sonst bin ich eigentlich Allrounder... Wie steht es denn mit Skjern Au und Forellen? Oder am Fjord mit Hecht und Barsche ü 20cm?

Kannn mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Gruß
David


----------



## carpfreak1990 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Schwingeangler44 

Hast du feederruten ??  da kannst auch mit an der schleuse auf grund gehen !! Auch ma Strand wenn das wetter es zu läst. 

Barsch sollten fast immer gehen im Fjord. 
Hechte sollen auch sicherlich beissen, mit den forellen in den Auen habe ich kein plan.

gruss 
Jonas


----------



## LAC (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo zusammen, 
wir waren heute mal an der schleuse angeln, mit dabei war bordie hatri und wolfsburg virus. Es lief ganz gut und wie bordie porscher es schon erwähnt hat, waren reichlich angler anwesend. Wollten eigentlich kapitale hornhechte fangen, jedoch war es auf beiden seiten der schleuse - ob meer oder fjord - nicht möglich mit der pose zu angeln.
Auf der seeseite wurden die hornhechte gerissen und nicht die stückzahlen an heringe gefangen wie  auf der nordlichen fjordseite. Jedenfalls haben wir (hartri und ich) unser glück dann auf der fjordseite versuchet und in zwei stunden zwei eimer heringe gefangen. Fabi musste leider mit frauchen den heimweg antreten - hatte aber auch schon einige gefangen. 
Nicht alle hatten diesen erfolg und zum schluß kam immer mehr freude unter den anglern auf, da wir, wenn einer nichts gefangen hatte gesagt haben, keine aufregenung, es liegt ganz eindeutig am material, so ging es am laufenden band und einer brüllte dann  aus 10 m entfernung, - das stimmt, es ist 100%ig ein materialfehler, :q
Die angelei war herrlich und alle waren voller freude, auch die nicht viele fische gefangen hatten, sagten inzwischen, schon wieder eine materialschwäche  - dann brüllt einer 5 m weiter, du hast 100%ig recht.
So ging es am laufendem band und dann hört man erneut aus der entfernung, ich verstehe es nicht, mein material versagt schon wieder - das zeug habe ich gerade erste gekauft. :q

Waren schöne zwei stunden und selten in solch kurzer zeit so gelacht.

@ Schwingeangler44
Ich möchte dir gerne helfen, da ich mich mit der aquatischen fauna etwas befasst habe u.a. auch die des fjordes sowie in einigen auen. Bordie costas ist einer, der sich in der skjern au auskennt.  Was hast du denn sonst so - als allrounder - in den jahren als du in hvide sande warst geangelt, nicht dass ich was schreibe, was du schon kennst.
Was willst du genau wissen? 
Nenn mir mal die fischart und wie du sie fängst, dann kann ich dir sagen, ob dieses hier auch zum erfolg führt, da die gewässer hier besondere eigenschaften haben.


----------



## sCoPeXx (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hi an alle HS Angler,

ich hätte mal so ne frage am Rande wie sieht es mit den PuT Seen in Sondervig und Klegod aus, welchen bevorzugt ihr ? 
ich war jetzt schon mehrere Jahre nicht mehr an diesen Gewässern Angeln aber ich hätte dieses ja mal wieder lust auf ne Schöne dicke Forelle


lg Patrick


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Bis jetzt war ich einmal recht unerfolgreich am Fopuff... Technik dort müsste sich aber eigentlich verbessert haben... Sonst habe ich Hornhechte geangelt. Macht mir allerdings kein Spaß mehr, zu viele Leute und mann nicht vernünftig werfen geschweige denn drille...und wollte einfach nur wissen was ich sonst so angeln kann?

Gruß
David


----------



## porscher (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hier mal ein bild von samstag.


----------



## porscher (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

und noch ein paar...bilder


----------



## LAC (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ schwingeangler44
Im fjord kannst du barsch, hecht und rotaugen fangen mit einer posenmontage, wo der köder etwa 40 cm über grund angeboten werden kann. Bedenke jedoch der fjord ist ein flacher fjord - er ist zwar etwa 40 km lang und 10 km breit und man sieht eine große wasserfläche, jedoch ist die wassertiefe über die hälfte der fläche unter 1 m. Die tiefste stelle liegt um 4 m. Hecht und barsch können mit naturköder aber auch mit künstlichen ködern, wobbler, spinner gummischwänze usw. gefangen werden. Der hecht beisst auch auf coca cola dosen wenn er fressgierig ist. Im südlichen bereich des fjordes sowie im östlichen, sind die besten angelplätze. Desweiteren kommen noch andere fischarten im fjord vor u.a. eine schnäpelart, die jedoch etwas komplizierter zu überlisten ist. Ich empfehle dir, mit rotaugen und barsche zu beginnen bzw. mit hecht - da du ja ein allrounder bist - wenn das gut läuft und du die nase voll hast, bzw. den eimer - kannst du es mit den anderen arten versuchen. Jedoch bedenke bei diesen arten geht die urlaubszeit schneller rum als du sie am haken hast. Zu den put&take anlagen kann ich nichts sagen, da kann ich nur berichten, dass der betreiber der gewinner ist - oft jedoch auch einige angler - darunter leiden dann die anderen angler und schimpfen auf solche anlagen, da keine fische drin sind. Das könnte stimmen, da sie halt zur falschen zeit kommen oder nicht genau das anbieten, was sie gerne fressen.
Mein posting ist auch "allround". 
In hvide sande kannst du hering, hornhecht überlisten, mit unterschiedlichen montagen - jeder versucht es mit anderen methoden bzw. material - das ist die einfachste art welche am haken zu bekommen, zu den bestimmten jahreszeiten, wenn diese fischarten hs aufsuchen. Wenn sich einige angler wundern, dass sie keine heringe fangen, liegt es daran, das sie zur falschen zeit da sind - ist die heringszeit da und sie fangen nichts - kann es nur am material liegen.:q
Platte kannst du im südlichen bereich von HS gut  im meer überlisten, jedoch auch in hvide sande.


@ Porscher
nicht schlecht deine platte.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich bevorzuge lieber Klegod, da ich nie ohne forelle weg gegangen bin, (mein rekord 11 forellen dort). 
Ganz anderes in Sondervig war jedes jahr mindestens einmal dort habe aber noch nie eine Forelle dort gefangen. 
Am liebsten angel ich noch in NO bei ringköbing das ist eine super anlage, mit Flußlauf und see. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Brandungsangler94 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

war jetzt grade in den maiferien da, hatten fast nur schlechtes wetter, sprich viel zu heftigen wind! wir konnten mit dem kutter erst garnicht raus, und als wir dann bei 2,5m meter welle gefahren sind, haben 23 von 30 leuten gekotzt! außerdem wurden wir derbe vom kapitän beschissen, denn wir sind 4 stunden zum wrack hingefahren, und 4 stunden zurück. da blieb nur eine stunde angelzeit-.-
auf hering und hornis, lief es aber dafür genial. man konnte "reinhalten" was man wollte, man hat gefangen! der hafen war also voll mir heringen und hornis! dem entsprechend standen aber dann da auch so viele leute!


----------



## LAC (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo,
heute haben wir - Torsten (bordie hatri) seine frau sowie fabi (bordie wolfsburgVirus) und ich - bei scharfen wind mal den südlichen teil vom fjord besucht und etwas geangelt in den abendstunden von 17 uhr an. Da wir mit der pose geangelt haben und der wind vom meer geblasen hat, suchten wir uns einen platz aus, der nicht zu den besten zählt, jedoch konnten wir von dieser stelle aus, die pose - getragen durch den wind -  ins wasser befördern. Als erstes hatte ich einen hecht am haken, dann habe ich mich vor dem wind geschützt und mich im schilf eingerollt und ein schläferstündchen abgehalten. Meine bisse habe ich verpennt, jedoch hatte dadurch fabi eine gute chance und fing seinen ersten barsch - er hatte bis dahin noch nie im leben einen gefangen - durch die aufregung und freude die er hatte, wurde ich wach. Die genaue länge des barsches war schwer zu schätzen - ich hatte noch einen schleier auf die augen und wenn es dann um millimeter geht, verschätze ich mich schnell.  Ich glaube man kommt auf 45 cm, wenn er noch zwei davon gefangen hätte. Jedenfalls war es sein erster barsch. Dann wechselte ich den platz und legte mich erneut zur ruhe - als ich dann den ersten biss hatte, ihn jedoch nicht landen konnte - waren sie wieder bei mir und ich kam gar nicht mehr zur ruhe. Es ging dann schlag auf schlag, Torsten fing einen kapitalen und fabi gleich zwei, dann torsten erneut einen.  Sie wechselten sich förmlich ab und weil ich noch auf dem boden lag, musste ich die barsche für fabi abziehen - kam gar nicht mehr zum angeln. Ingesamt hatten sie etwa 13 barsche gefangen, wobei einige eine kapitale größe von etwa 35 cm hatten. Als fabi keine gefühle mehr in den fingerspitzen hatte, brachen wir die angelei ab d.h. ich bin dann aus dem windgeschützen schlafpaltz gekrochen. War eine runde sache und wir haben viel spaß gehabt obwohl ein eisiger wind da war. Zu erwähnen sei auch, dass ich den hecht mit fabis angel gefangen habe, die rolle die er drauf hatte war der hit, beim drehen gingen farbige lichter an - ich dachte ich bin in der disco.  Im dunkeln erkennt man sie aus 800 m entfernug  -  ist eine für profis und die lichter sollen auch junge mädchen anlocken :q, ist jedoch nicht geeignet für schwarzangler.


----------



## Michael_05er (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Am liebsten angel ich noch in NO bei ringköbing das ist eine super anlage, mit Flußlauf und see.
> gruß
> Jonas


Hi,
welcher See ist denn das? Der Stampevejens Put&Take? Und wie gut hast Du da gefangen?
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## FangeNichts5 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ LAC
Da scheint ihr ja ne Menge Spaß gehabt zu haben!

Und wenn ich jetzt schon höre, was für Barsche wieder gefangen werden, kriege ich schon wieder kribbelige Finger.

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## angelmichel (25. Mai 2010)

*Mein Bericht von der letzten Woche...*

Hallo Miteinander,

wollte auch mal meine Erfahrungen der letzten Woche posten....

Bin seit Samstag zurück :c
War alles in allem eine erfolgreiche Woche.
Da ich diesmal mit Family dort war, habe ich nur die Zeit von ca. 6:00 bis 09:00 zum angeln genutzt.

Heringe auf der Fjordseite immer gut, nicht die Massen, aber genau richtig.
Fast nie Schneider, gerade soviel wie auch letztendlich verarbeitet werden konnten.
Die MH Gewürze sind einfach genial.
Habe mir dann noch die Heringskralle bei Kot Fridid gegönnt und das Filetieren ging nach einigen Versuchen wie von selbst.

Nun zu meinem Versuch mit den " Silkekronen "
Seidenfäden am kleinen Blinker, an der Wasserkugel oder am Spirolino.

Zu allererst: Es geht nichts über Naturköder !!!

Ich stand auf den Steinen zur Seeseite, weit weg von dem Gewusel an der Schleuse, da es dort absolut nicht möglich war mit Posenmontage zu angeln.
Mit den hochgelobten Seidenfäden konnte ich versuchen was ich wollte, es biss einfach kein Horni.
Ich habe sie in gelb, rot, blau und schwarz ausprobiert, langsam eingeholt, gestoppt, etwas schneller eingezogen, es hat alles nicht geholfen.

Habe dann nach 2 Stunden auf den klassischen Heringsfetzen gewechselt und es flutschte wie nichts gutes.:q

Vielleicht hat ja jemand von Euch ähnliche oder bessere Erfahrungen gemacht, oder der Fehler lag bei mir.

Summa Sumarum eine SuperWoche bei bestem Wetter.

Gruß aus Hamburg von dem Angelmichel


----------



## Harti (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

"*dann habe ich mich vor dem wind geschützt und mich im schilf eingerollt und ein schläferstündchen abgehalten.* *Die genaue länge des barsches war schwer zu schätzen -* *ich hatte noch einen schleier auf die augen und wenn es dann um millimeter geht, verschätze ich mich schnell. Ich glaube man kommt auf 45 cm, wenn er noch zwei davon gefangen hätte.* *Ingesamt hatten sie etwa 13 barsche gefangen, wobei einige eine kapitale größe von etwa 35 cm hatten*. *Als fabi keine gefühle mehr in den fingerspitzen hatte, brachen wir die angelei ab d.h. ich bin dann aus dem windgeschützen schlafpaltz gekrochen. War eine runde sache und wir haben viel spaß gehabt obwohl ein eisiger wind da war.* *Zu erwähnen sei auch, dass ich den hecht mit fabis angel gefangen habe, die rolle die er drauf hatte war der hit, beim drehen gingen farbige lichter an - ich dachte ich bin in der disco. Im dunkeln erkennt man sie aus 800 m entfernug - ist eine für profis und die lichter sollen auch junge mädchen anlocken :q, ist jedoch nicht geeignet für schwarzangler.[/*QUOTE]

Hej Leute,

@ Otto
|good:
Du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen und 100%ig Recht. Wir hatten wirklich jede Menge Spass und dabei noch gut gefangen. Jedoch muss ich anmerken, dass Fabi die legendäre 45er Marke bereits mit 2 Barschen erreicht hatte. Deine Sicht war sicher noch getrübt. Aber es folgten ja wirklich noch einige kapitale Fische. Erstaunlich war auch das wir keinerlei Materialfehler beobachten konnten und die kapitalen Barsche ausnahmslos auf unsere mitgebrachten Würmer bissen. Diese stammten aus komplett biologischer Aufzucht aus einem kleinen ostdeutschen Dorf. :q:q:q

@all
An der Schleuse tummeln sich Angler aller Nationen und hin und wieder reichlich Heringe und Hornhechte.#6

@Angelmichel
schöner Bericht.
Deine Erfahrungen mit den Seidenfäden kann ich nur bestätigen.#d Ich werde denen aber die nächsten Tage noch eine Chance geben. 

Viele Grüsse
Torsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Bericht von der letzten Woche...*



angelmichel schrieb:


> Hallo Miteinander,
> 
> wollte auch mal meine Erfahrungen der letzten Woche posten....
> 
> ...


 

@ Angelmichel #h

bitte kläre mich mal auf.Was sind MH-Gewürze,was ist eine
Heringskralle?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Harti
Torsten, freut mich, dass ich die wahrheit geschrieben habe - schreibe sonst ja anglerlatein :q
Einen materialfehler hatten wir doch zu verzeichnen, ich habe mir mal fabis wasserdichten turnschuhe angesehen - bei jedem schritt den er machte, kam eine welle aus dem schuh - er hatte also nichjt nur kalte fingerspitzen sondern auch schon blaue zehen.:q

@ angelmichel
auch ich habe hornhechte schon mit den seidenfäden geangelt, als sie auf dem markt kamen, weil einige angler sie als "die hornhechtkiller" ansahen.  
Habe sie mal getestet und war nicht begeistert davon, da u.a. beim drill der hornhecht sich seinen langen schnabel (maulknochen) dabei gebrochen hatte und ich auch welche verloren habe, wo nur noch vom hornhecht die spitze vom maulknochen in den seidenfäden hing. 
Die fäden verhäddern sich in den zähnen und dann wird er wild und kämpft. Angelt man ihn mit dem heringspaternoster, da wird er wild und rollt sich ins paternoster ein - ist auch nicht die feine art.

Ich frage mich warum nimmt man dieses material? 

Weil man sie beim normalen angeln verliert, dieses hat aber damit was zu tun, dass man nicht ihre fresseigenschaften kennt, denn beim normalen angeln mit pose und haken mit naturköder wird oft der anschlag zu früh gemacht und dann hängt auch der haken im vorderen knochenbereich - nur einen einzelhaken schüttelt er im kampf bzw im drill zu 70% ab, da er nicht tief im knochen eindringen kann.

Bei mir sitzen die haken im schlundbereich - da kann er schütteln und kämpfen wie er will - ich ziehe ihn raus wenn nicht ein materialfehler eintritt  :q schnurbruch.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Michael_05er

Ja genau, den meine ich! Habe dort gefangen wie ich geschrieben habe mit wasserkugel und tauwurm und im frühjahr mit Power bait.



Hab mal ne frage wie sieht das mit den Mefo im sommer aus ?? welchen köder würder ihr mir zum fischen entfehlen. hatte im sommer gehört, das man sie mit sbrio und wattwurm gefangen haben sollen. oder lieber einen blinker nehmen?


gruß
Jonas


----------



## Harti (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hej Leute,

hier ein kurzer Zwischenbericht von der Angelfront in HS:

heute blies der Wind an der See so stark, dass wir vom Angeln erst mal Abstand nahmen und shoppen gingen.#d
OK, das interessiert keinen, aber wir haben die Chance genutzt und wir haben Boardie Costas in seinem schmucken Laden in Tarm besucht. War auch ganz praktisch, da eine meiner preiswerten Versandhandelrollen den Strapazen der Heringsfischerei nicht standhielt und Costas sicher einen guten Ersatz anbieten könnte. Ich kann euch nur empfehlen mal einen Blick in Costas laden zu werfen und euch fachmännisch beraten zu lassen. Die Preise sind echt fair und die Beratung top! Ich würde ihm ein Gütesiegel verleihen. #6

Nach der Shoppingtour gings dann an den Forellenpuff da der Wind immer noch erbärmlich blies. Da konnte man noch ein geschütztes Plätzchen ergattern. Dort angekommen, habe ich mein Ticket gelöst mit einer Vorlaufzeit von 20 Minuten, d.h. ich habe den Startbeginn mit 20 min. Verzögerung eingetragen. Tragisch war nur, dass ich den gewünschten Angelplatz bereits nach 2 Minuten gefunden hatte und die vorbereitete Montage genau so schnell ihren Platz fand. Innerhalb von 15 Minuten hatte ich dann die Fangbegrenzung von 5 Fischen erreicht und die eingetragene Startzeit hatte noch nicht einmal begonnen. Also was machen die nächsten 2 Stunden. Zum Glück war Otto dabei und wir haben an diversen aussichtsreichen Stellen am See noch verschiedene Montagen erfolglos getestet und somit auch die bezahlten 2 Stunden rum bekommen. War echt ein super Gaudi.

Morgen soll ja der Wind endlich nachlassen und wir werden unser Glück an der Schleuse versuchen. Vielleicht ist ja ein rekordverdächtiger Hornie dabei.

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## LAC (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Hatri
Torsten, alles richtig - ich habe immer schon gesagt, put&take anlagen machen kein spaß - 15 min angeln und das wars dann - die mindestzahl der fische ist erreicht. Man wird gar nicht warm beim angeln |supergri zum glück hatten wir keine materialschwäche, sonst würden wir jetzt noch dort den köder baden.:q  Unsere späteren testversuche die nichts gebracht haben - haben jedoch bewiesen, dass die eingesetzte spezielle Lasur bzw haarwuchsmittel süchtig macht, sie sprangen mir beim keschern, ja förmlich auch noch an die finger obwohl sie schon am haken hingen :q Das wässerchen ist super - kostbar wie gold. 

Mit Fabi habe ich noch gesprochen, er ist im barschrausch und war heute abend nochmal am fjord - gleiche seite - er hat reichlich barsche gezogen - diesmal musste er sie selbst abziehen. Leider muss er den urlaub abbrechen durch einen tragischen krankheitsfall - er fährt heute nacht ab. Ein Bericht mit fotos würde folgen sagte er mir  - er wird sicherlich als foto die "braschcobra" einstellen, da er sie gut findet.   
Beterffend der rekordjagd kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen ob ich dabei bin - würde es gerne machen, denn der rekord ist zu brechen. Habe gerade festgestellt, dass inge morgen von marrakech über london nach billund kommt - muss sie abholen, weiß aber nicht wann sie eintrudelt, es wird am späten nachmittag sein.
Dieses zur information  - alles weitere per pn. In den abendstunden fjord oder ein versuch auf aal mit stühlchen wäre auch nicht schlecht oder ein kleines feuerchen bei mir - mach dir mal gedanken darüber. 
Sonst habe ich ja kaum noch zeit.


----------



## André K (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Harti 
an welchem put & Take warst du denn?
Waren gestern auch los so um 19 Uhr bis 22 Uhr haben eine Forelle gefangen mit 2 Leuten und 3 Ruten. Und die Forelle auf Grund mit Auftriebskörper und Maden.

War in der Nähe von Bjerregard aber nicht Richtung HS.

Werden heute mal wieder auf Hering und Horni gehen. Aber auf Meer seite.

Mfg André


----------



## LAC (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Andre K

der put und take see ist bei uns in nr. nebel, was torsten nicht weiß, es wurden vorher reichlich forellen reingeworfen :q :qdamit wir schneller zum erfolg kommen da wir noch auf barsch gehen wollten.:q :q
Die wunderwaffe die den erfolg gebracht hat ist eine selbstangerührte brühe - ein geheimrezept - wo etwa 10 unterschiedliche naturprodukte drin enthalten sind. 
Vergleichbar wie bei rezepten von eingelegten heringe - die einen schmecken und kommen an, die anderen sind nicht so gut.
Hinzu kommt noch, wir kennen den teich wie unsere westentasche und wissen wie die forellen ihre bahnen ziehen bzw. wo sie sich gerne aufhalten. 
Jedoch nach dem schnellen fang wurden weitere testversuche gemacht, wo wir keinen erfolg mit hatten, obwohl die stellen auch zu den guten gehören und wir die fische gesehen haben - sie nahmen nicht mehr den köder an - damit werden wir jetzt nicht mehr angeln. 
Ich mache mir gedanken ob ich nicht mal 5000 ltr. anrühre und es bei ebay tropfenweise für angler verkaufe für ein euro -  das lohnt sich - schon der weg zur post |supergri


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

so sind wieder zuhause. gesamtbilanz meiner fänge

9 lachsforellen 1,5 - 2,5 kilo
1 lachsforelle sagenhafte 4 kilo
ca.150 heringe
10 hornhechte ( wollte aber auch keine haben)
1 Rotauge 25cm
ca. 10 schöne barsche
2 Platten

----------------------------------------------------------------

die forellen habe ich vor ho im putt see gefangen. der name fängt mit b an oder so.




das die 4 kilo forelle




und dann habe ich nochmal mein handy daneben gelegt



--------------------------------------------------------------



dewi23 schrieb:


> moin alle zusammen.
> in hvide sande giebt es im fischladen geräucherte garnelen mit knoblauch. immer wenn ich da bin kaufe ich mir 3 bis 4 schalen.
> die schmecken so gut das ich jeden tag hoch fahren könnte.
> weiß jemand wie man die räuchert mit knoblauch?
> ...



erstmal dazu. ich habe sie mir geholt. und fande sie richtig ekelich und  pfui. so schlechte habe ich noch nie gegessen.

---------------------------------------------------------



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wir waren heute mal an der schleuse angeln, mit dabei war bordie hatri  und wolfsburg virus. Es lief ganz gut und wie bordie porscher es schon  erwähnt hat, waren reichlich angler anwesend. Wollten eigentlich  kapitale hornhechte fangen, jedoch war es auf beiden seiten der schleuse  - ob meer oder fjord - nicht möglich mit der pose zu angeln.
> Auf der seeseite wurden die hornhechte gerissen und nicht die  stückzahlen an heringe gefangen wie  auf der nordlichen fjordseite.  Jedenfalls haben wir (hartri und ich) unser glück dann auf der  fjordseite versuchet und in zwei stunden zwei eimer heringe gefangen.  Fabi musste leider mit frauchen den heimweg antreten - hatte aber auch  schon einige gefangen.
> Nicht alle hatten diesen erfolg und zum schluß kam immer mehr freude  unter den anglern auf, da wir, wenn einer nichts gefangen hatte gesagt  haben, keine aufregenung, es liegt ganz eindeutig am material, so ging  es am laufenden band und einer brüllte dann  aus 10 m entfernung, - das  stimmt, es ist 100%ig ein materialfehler, :q
> ...



hallo ja das war echt der hammer. wir haben die ganze schleuse  unterhalten. war echt geil. ich bin vor lachen fast ins wasser gefallen.  achso otto hat natürlich wieder mal mehr gefangen als ich. aber bei mir  war das 100% ein materialfehler.:vik:. thorsten hat mich auch mal wieder geschlagen. naja was solls. ich glaube das lag an otto seiner angel. vorher hatte er ja immer die mitchel gold, und diesmal hatte er den nachfolger die mitchel platin.

------------------------------------------------------------



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo,
> heute haben wir - Torsten (bordie hatri) seine frau sowie fabi (bordie  wolfsburgVirus) und ich - bei scharfen wind mal den südlichen teil vom  fjord besucht und etwas geangelt in den abendstunden von 17 uhr an. Da  wir mit der pose geangelt haben und der wind vom meer geblasen hat,  suchten wir uns einen platz aus, der nicht zu den besten zählt, jedoch  konnten wir von dieser stelle aus, die pose - getragen durch den wind -   ins wasser befördern. Als erstes hatte ich einen hecht am haken, dann  habe ich mich vor dem wind geschützt und mich im schilf eingerollt und  ein schläferstündchen abgehalten. Meine bisse habe ich verpennt, jedoch  hatte dadurch fabi eine gute chance und fing seinen ersten barsch - er  hatte bis dahin noch nie im leben einen gefangen - durch die aufregung  und freude die er hatte, wurde ich wach. Die genaue länge des barsches  war schwer zu schätzen - ich hatte noch einen schleier auf die augen und  wenn es dann um millimeter geht, verschätze ich mich schnell.  Ich  glaube man kommt auf 45 cm, wenn er noch zwei davon gefangen hätte.  Jedenfalls war es sein erster barsch. Dann wechselte ich den platz und  legte mich erneut zur ruhe - als ich dann den ersten biss hatte, ihn  jedoch nicht landen konnte - waren sie wieder bei mir und ich kam gar  nicht mehr zur ruhe. Es ging dann schlag auf schlag, Torsten fing einen  kapitalen und fabi gleich zwei, dann torsten erneut einen.  Sie  wechselten sich förmlich ab und weil ich noch auf dem boden lag, musste  ich die barsche für fabi abziehen - kam gar nicht mehr zum angeln.  Ingesamt hatten sie etwa 13 barsche gefangen, wobei einige eine kapitale  größe von etwa 35 cm hatten. Als fabi keine gefühle mehr in den  fingerspitzen hatte, brachen wir die angelei ab d.h. ich bin dann aus  dem windgeschützen schlafpaltz gekrochen. War eine runde sache und wir  haben viel spaß gehabt obwohl ein eisiger wind da war. Zu erwähnen sei  auch, dass ich den hecht mit fabis angel gefangen habe, die rolle die er  drauf hatte war der hit, beim drehen gingen farbige lichter an - ich  dachte ich bin in der disco.  Im dunkeln erkennt man sie aus 800 m  entfernug  -  ist eine für profis und die lichter sollen auch junge  mädchen anlocken :q, ist  jedoch nicht geeignet für schwarzangler.



also mit den barschen war das echt der hit. ich fande das auch gut das uns die frau mit der peitsche geholfen hat. ihr wisst ja 8 rufffff michhh annnnnnnn. also thorsten hat natürlich den grösseren barsch gefangen , ich habe dafür ein mehr gehabt , glaube ich. otto hat alle bisse verpennt. das einemal ist er aus seinen tiefschlaf wieder aufgewacht und hat gedacht er liegt zuhause. . ich habe mich natürlich über mein ersten barsch riesieg gefreut. 













achso dann haben wir noch ein komischen fisch gefangen. ich glaube es ist eine barschcobra.




achso ich muss dann irgendwas grosses an der peitsche gehabt haben. die angel bog sich nicht schlecht und die bremse von der rolle glühte. thorsten ist sofort zur hilfe gekommen. ich konnte die angel fast nicht mehr halten. leider ist der fisch uns nach einen 20 minütigen drill abgerissen.war wohl ein 100%tiger materialfehler keine wusste was es war. otto hat es gerade noch aus seinen schilffbett geschaft hochzukommen und ein foto zu machen.





otto gerade wach






ja und die türkische disco rolle ist der hit. die kann mann seinen feindt zum schwarzangeln schenken. die bullen finden ihn garantiert. otto wollte sie mir ja auch immer abkaufen. aber die rolle ist zu schwierig für ihn.

ich bin am nächsten tag nochmal mit meinen kumpel zum fjord gefahren. hab gedacht einfach mal wieder reinwerfen. angel war gerade 2 minuten drin und ich hatte mir grad ne büchse bier geöffnet als schwups die pose wech war, das ging 2 stunden so. am ende haben wir 10 barsche und 3 rotaugen gefangen. 4 barsche und 1 rotauge habe ich mitgenommen. die anderen waren zu klein.

----------------------------------------------------------

achso hier nochmal für alle das ferienhaus von otto. wir haben uns sau wohl gefühlt. danke otto für diese geilen angeltage.




also es war ein echt geiler urlaub. es hat sehr viel spass gemacht. dank geht an otto, thorsten mit frau. natürlich matze und anke und meiner frau.

leider musste wir den urlaub kurzfristig egen schlimmen krankheitsfall in der familie abbrechen.

wir kommen dieses jahr natürlich nochmal wieder:vik:​


----------



## Brandungsangler94 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Bericht von der letzten Woche...*



angelmichel schrieb:


> Hallo Miteinander,
> 
> wollte auch mal meine Erfahrungen der letzten Woche posten....
> 
> ...


 
also:
1. du schreibst, du wärst FAST nie schneider gewesen? also, bei den heringewn und hornis konnte man doch garnicht schneider sein^^
2. die "heringskralle" wollte ich mir auch vllt hohlen, aber da wir jeden tag in dem laden waren, und viel mit dem verkäufer geredet hatten, der sehr nett und ehrlich war, hat er uns erzählt, dass die kralle unnötig ist, da es viel länger dauert, die immer beim fischewenden mit zu drehen, und neu anzusetzten, etc. da geht das ohne kralle schneller.
ein angelkollege hatte sich die kralle besorgt, und ich habe mich selber davon überzeugen können, dass die kralle wirklich überflüßig ist, und das fische filetieren, oder gar nur ausnehmen verlangsamt!
3. ich habe mit blinker und fäden über all gut hornis gefangen!

lg justus


----------



## carpfreak1990 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hey super bericht ! diesen fisch würd ich auch mal gern fangen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## FangeNichts5 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Tolle Bilder!#6
Die "Barschcobra" sieht wirklich komisch aus...

Werde am Sonntag erstmal für ne Woche Deutschland verlassen: Bin von der Schule aus zu einer Studienfahrt in Paris. Das wird der Hammer! Zurück in die Stadt meiner Träume!:l

MFG
FangeNichts5
(Ihr könnt mich jetzt auch Timo nennen, bin jetzt hier ja auch nicht mehr unbekannt)


----------



## LAC (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Wolfsburg Virus
schönes tagebuch was du uns präsentierst - war super die zeit und wir haben reichlich gelacht - betreffend des sommerhauses - du wolltest ja unbedingt eins haben am strand, da habe ich dir den bunker gezeigt - first class mit seeblick, für brandungsangler. Freue mich dass du dich darin wohl gefühlt hast :q kannst froh sein, es war ja auch günstig und die endreinigung musstes du auch nicht bezahlen. :q Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.

@ FangeNichts5
Hej Timo, du bekannter junge, wünsche dir schöne tage in paris und pass schön auf, nicht dass du mit eine "barschcobra" nach hause kommst - die kann man sich überall fangen.


----------



## ScorcherOne (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> die forellen habe ich vor ho im putt see gefangen. der name fängt mit b  an oder so


War es der Broeng Fiskepark? In der schönen Umgebung von Raupenbaggern etc.


----------



## jottweebee (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Otto LAC

_Die Wunderwaffe, die den Erfolg gebracht hat, ist eine selbst angerührte Brühe - ein Geheimrezept - wo etwa 10 unterschiedliche Naturprodukte  drin enthalten sind. _

Kann ich die Generalvertretung für Germany übernehmen ???


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



ScorcherOne schrieb:


> War es der Broeng Fiskepark? In der schönen Umgebung von Raupenbaggern etc.



hallo ja genau der war das.

otto war mein kumpel schon bei dir oben ? die wollen ja morgen los.

mfg


----------



## Harti (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Leute,

@Fabi
schade das du so schnell abreisen musstest. Wir wären gerne nochmal mit dir losgezogen. Egal, wir holen das nach!#6
Auf jeden Fall hast du einen super Bericht geschrieben. #r

@all
an der Schleuse ging es heute sehr schleppend. Heringe waren vereinzelt da und die Hornies machten sich völlig rar.
Im Fjord konnten wir heute Abend 4 Barsche und einen 50er Hecht verhaften. Also da geht was!

@ Otto
die Tunke hat ihre Fängigkeit auch heute am Fjord bewiesen, scheint also wirklich eine Wunderwaffe zu sein. Der Hecht biss auch auf einen gedopten Köder, ebenso wie 3 von 4 Barschen.:q:q:q
Da es sich um eine geheime Rezeptur handelt die nur ich kenne werde ich diese natürlich nicht preisgeben, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass wir die Herstellung und Vermarktung gemeinsam durchziehen. Den ersten Lizenznehmer hätten wir ja bereits mit Jottweebee!#6 

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Harti schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> @Fabi
> schade das du so schnell abreisen musstest. Wir wären gerne nochmal mit dir losgezogen. Egal, wir holen das nach!#6
> ...



hi Torsten. auf jeden fall holen wir das nach. ging leider nicht anders. also wenn alles gut läuft bin ich wieder ende august in dänemark

mfg:vik:


----------



## LAC (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo ja genau der war das.
> 
> otto war mein kumpel schon bei dir oben ? die wollen ja morgen los.
> 
> mfg


 
Fabi, dein kumpel liegt mit dem hammer gerade im stollen, :q
sie waren bei mir und wir haben noch eine kleine tour gemacht, ich habe ihnen noch einige schöne stellen gezeigt - die du nicht kennst. Inge mit töchter haben den flieger verpasst - liegen jetzt eingerollt in london und fliegen um 6.00 uhr, hätte also noch angeln gehen können. 
Fabi, wie im august kommen, wenn alles gut läuft ? was läuft denn bei dir gut :k- bitte per pn mitteilen, 

@ Hatri
Torsten, das ist ja super auch im fjord. Ich werde mir mal gedanken machen, wie wir es aufziehen - ich glaube die zielgruppe der angelr ist zu klein, sie muss erweitert werden, man könnte auch eis am stiel damit überziehen - dann sehen wir nur noch frauen, die eis lutschen. Wörtlich ist das ein hammer und wir würden guten kontakt bekommen, da wir sagen können,  was du im mund hast und lutscht, das kommt von uns.:q:q:q

Das zeug wird dann bekannt wie ein lolli.
So sehen dann die werbeveranstaltungen aus: |supergri
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vfUYm2w1gs

Ich such mir schon mal im netzt eine kleine villa in der karibik - wo wir unser büro eröffnen. Da sollen auch fische sein - und wir testen dann dort vor ort weiter, damit jottweebee auch eine villa bekommt. |supergri  Zu costa rica - habe ich einen guten draht - jottweebee, thorsten, was haltet ihr davon? Ist das land ok - es ist das mallorca von den amerikanern. So wie ich mich noch entsinne, war es etwas anders als hvide sande - wo du hin schaust sind fische. Ich stelle mir schon vor, wie sie unsere tunke lutschen und wir vom tunkenhersteller zum millionär werden. Wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt.


----------



## Harti (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Leute,

@Otto

ich denke die Idee mit der Karibik ist schon ok! Den Lolli werden wir auch problemlos übertrumpfen.:q Aber wir sollten bei der Zielgruppe der Angler bleiben, denn wenn die Tunke so schmeckt (hab es noch nicht getestet, bin ja kein Fisch) wie sie riecht muss man schon einiges einstecken können. Obwohl ich mir vorstellen kann das der Geruch einigen bekannt vorkommt. :q:q:q 

Wir werden morgen Nachmittag einen neuen Angriff an der Schleuse starten.#6 
Jetzt erst mal Gute N8!

Viele Grüße
Torsten




LAC schrieb:


> Fabi, dein kumpel liegt mit dem hammer gerade im stollen, :q
> sie waren bei mir und wir haben noch eine kleine tour gemacht, ich habe ihnen noch einige schöne stellen gezeigt - die du nicht kennst. Inge mit töchter haben den flieger verpasst - liegen jetzt eingerollt in london und fliegen um 6.00 uhr, hätte also noch angeln gehen können.
> Fabi, wie im august kommen, wenn alles gut läuft ? was läuft denn bei dir gut :k- bitte per pn mitteilen,
> 
> ...


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> Fabi, dein kumpel liegt mit dem hammer gerade im stollen, :q
> sie waren bei mir und wir haben noch eine kleine tour gemacht, ich habe ihnen noch einige schöne stellen gezeigt - die du nicht kennst. Inge mit töchter haben den flieger verpasst - liegen jetzt eingerollt in london und fliegen um 6.00 uhr, hätte also noch angeln gehen können.
> Fabi, wie im august kommen, wenn alles gut läuft ? was läuft denn bei dir gut :k- bitte per pn mitteilen,



ja und das findest auch noch gut einige stellen zu zeigen die ich noch nicht kenne wa ???#q

mfg


----------



## angelmichel (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Bericht von letzter Woche*

@Harti,
viel Glück dabei, poste mal das Ergebnis.

@J.Breithardt,
MH Gewürze sind im Kott Fridit zu bekommen.
Damit kannst Du Deine Filets auf verschiedenste Weise einlegen.
Bei mir liegen z.Zt. Kräutermatjes und Bismarck in der Lake.
siehe www.fischgewuerze-versand.de
Die Kralle ist zum Festhalten der Heringe und zum Führen des Messers.

@LAC,
Das Beissverhalten der Hornis ist ja auch durchaus verständlich bei dem langen Maul.
Ich zum Beispiel warte immer das 2te wackeln oder abtauchen ab, bevor ich anschlage.
Da er sich die Beute erstmal zurechtlegt und dann beim 2ten mal erst schluckt, sitzen meine Haken auch immer im Schlund.
Somit keine gebrochenen Schnäbel und sichere Landungen.

@Brandungsangler94,
Hallo Justus,
mit fast nie Schneider meinte ich das von 20 Würfen vielleicht mal einer dabei war, wo kein Kontakt war.
Ich hatte aber auch Tage dabei, wo sich die Jungs echt rar gemacht haben und man erst mal ausloten musste in welcher Tiefe sie sitzen. Zu Anfang waren sie direkt unter der Oberfläche und 1 Stunde später am Grund.......
Oder der Schwarm war direkt unter Land zu finden.
Ich hatte bezüglich der Kralle ebenfalls mit den Jungs vom Angelladen gesprochen und diese haben mir gesagt das bei richtiger Anwendung, sie durchaus eine Hilfe ist.
Deshalb nach einigen Versuchen, ging es für mich wirklich flott.
Mit der Kralle aus dem Eimer geholt, 1 Schnitt, umdrehen mit der Kralle und den 2ten Schnitt....Fertig.
Selbst ein Däne der mir dabei zugeschaut hat, war begeistert.
( Hatte nämlich am Haus Besuch von einem dänischen Nachbarn, der mich beim filetieren beobachtet hatte.)
Dieser hat mir später dann auch eines von seinen Häusern in Argab für nächstes Jahr angeboten.
200m² mit sep. Filetierraum und 200ltr. Truhe )

Da wir seit 1998 jedes Jahr mit 4 Kerlen Ende April nach HS fahren, werden wir dieses Angebot auf jeden Fall nutzen.

Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## Michael_05er (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> @Michael_05er
> Ja genau, den meine ich! Habe dort gefangen wie ich geschrieben habe mit wasserkugel und tauwurm und im frühjahr mit Power bait.


Hi Jonas,
da muss ich nochmal nachfragen, ob Du vielleicht einen Tipp hast, an welchen Stellen man dort gut fängt. Mit Flußlauf und See ist das ja ein weitläufiges Gelände, und ich habe bisher noch keinen direkten Erfahrungsbericht dieser Anlage gelesen (nur mal in der Rute&Rolle...). Ich wollte mit Teig und ein wenig mit der ultraleichten Spinnrute und miniwobblern losziehen. Es wäre toll, wenn Du noch ein wenig mehr über die Anlage berichten könntest. Kann man da wirklich ab Sonnenaufgang angeln (also halb fünf morgens)? Und sollte man dann auch so früh losziehen?
Zu Deinem Meerforellenproblem kann ich leider nichts sagen, wo willst Du es denn versuchen, am Meer oder in Flüssen?
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Bericht von letzter Woche*



angelmichel schrieb:


> @Harti,
> viel Glück dabei, poste mal das Ergebnis.
> 
> @J.Breithardt,
> ...


----------



## LAC (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Angelmichel
betreffend der hornis hast du recht - beim zweiten abtauchen - muss der anschlag erfolgen, erst dann sitz der haken im schlundbereich.
Dieses wisssen aber nur welche, die sein fressverhalten kennen.
Wenn man mit der richtigen montage arbeitet, kann der  biss vorher ansagt werden - ohne dass die pose vorher unter wasser war - ich habe es des öfteren demonstriert und einige konnten dieses nicht mehr verstehen - muss man ja auch nicht. :q 
Gruß


----------



## carpfreak1990 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Also man kann dort ab sonnen aufgang bis sonnen untergang fischen. teig ist gut mit wobbler und spinner habe ich dort nie gefischt. mit der Stellen wahl ist immer sone sache, aber im fluss : gleich am anfang im pool.  und immer hinter den steinen habe ich im sommer gefangen. Aber man sieht sie auch mitten im fluss. Und den Auslauf zum see ist immer gut der im see ist musst abfischen da kann man nicht sagen wo genau die fische stehen. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## sCoPeXx (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hi Leute,
wenn ich im Sommer oben bin und auf Makrelen fische gibt es die möglichkeit diese räuchern zu lassen? Hat das jemand schonmal gemacht und was kostet der Spaß ?

lg Patrick


----------



## carpfreak1990 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Also mit räuchern sicherlich musst mal in den räucherein nachfragen. meine Eltern haben darmal sich Forellen räuchern lassen 10stk in vejers die haben sie heiss eingeschweist und als sie zuhause essen wollten waren die schlecht konnten sie die alle weg schmeissen also wenn man sie gleich essen willl ist das sicherlich super. aber wenn man die mit nehemen will dann würde ich sie nicht einschweissen lassen.

Mit dem Preis kann ich dir nichts sagen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Bericht von letzter Woche*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> angelmichel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @Harti,
> ...


----------



## Costas (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Also mit räuchern sicherlich musst mal in den räucherein nachfragen. meine Eltern haben darmal sich Forellen räuchern lassen 10stk in vejers die haben sie heiss eingeschweist und als sie zuhause essen wollten waren die schlecht konnten sie die alle weg schmeissen also wenn man sie gleich essen willl ist das sicherlich super. aber wenn man die mit nehemen will dann würde ich sie nicht einschweissen lassen.
> 
> Mit dem Preis kann ich dir nichts sagen.
> 
> ...



Da muss was schief gelaufen sein. Ich habe vor 12 Jahren eine grosse Forelle an meinem letzten Ferientag gefangen. Meine dänischen Freunde haben sie räuchern lassen und mir die Hälfte in die Schweiz geschickt. Der Transport hat 3 Tage gedauert. Die Forelle war nur normal vakuumiert und hat sehr gut geschmeckt.

@Fabi

Danke für den tollen Bericht und die Fotos. War sehr interessant und amüsant zu lesen. Ich habe gehört, dass es Dein erster Barsch war, stimmt's?  

Gruss
Costas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> @Fabi
> 
> Danke für den tollen Bericht und die Fotos. War sehr interessant und amüsant zu lesen. Ich habe gehört, dass es Dein erster Barsch war, stimmt's?
> 
> ...



hallo ja das waren die ersten. habe mich echt gefreut. das nächste mal möchte ich dann den ersten hecht fangen.

mfg


----------



## LAC (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen, du wolltest ja wissen wie es gestern gelaufen ist mit der angelei bei torsten mit frau - ich war dabei, da er zu mir gekommen ist.  Zuerst haben wir uns mal die beiden seiten angesehen - ob die urlauber schon fische im eimer hatten - es sah nicht gut aus. Wollten erst abbrechen und zum fjord fahren, jedoch war das wetter so gut in den abendstunden, dass wir uns entschlossen haben zu bleiben. Dann haben wir zugeschlagen - und an einer ganz bestimmten ecke, zuerst heringe gefangen - ich habe sie nicht gezählt, jedoch war der eimer voll. Torsten versuchte in der zwischenzeit dort sein glück auf heornhecht - war aber keine gute stelle für hornhecht. Dann wechselten wir den platz und sind mit pose auf hornhecht gegangen, war der hammer - es fluppte sehr gut und ich glaube so um die 20 haben wir gefangen, Meine spezialmontage mit überwurfschlaufe - bei offener schleuse auf der seeseite. Wir waren die einzigen die mit pose geangelt haben - später versuchten es auch noch welche,  jedoch fragte ich einen, ob es ein schokoladenbecher wäre, die er als pose benutzt, weil ich diese pose noch nicht kannte .:q Wir haben, wie immer viel spaß gehabt und reichlich gelacht, einer angelte ohne strümpfe - ich fragte ihn ob er rote socken an hätte oder ob es die zehen sind, da die farbe langsam an einigen stellen zum blau übergeht. Wie immer, du kennst uns ja, waren es schöne 3 angelstunden. Einer war ganz besessen und wollte - so glaube ich unbedingt einen lachs oder mefo fangen - wenigsten arbeitete er mit einen mefoblinker bei offener schleuse und machte rekordwürfe - er räumt richtig auf bei den anglern und fing immer was. Zwischen zwei unf fünf paternoster zog er rein - trotzdem machte er weiter. 
Ist das nicht herrlich - die angelei macht blind |supergri

@sCoPeXx
Patrick, das mit dem räuchern lassen, ist - so glaube ich -kein problem. In nr. nebel war mal eine fischräucherei am kreisverkehr, dort haben ich sie von unseren gästen räuchern lassen, sie müssen ja in eine lake vorher liegen und es dauerte immer zwei drei tage - bezahlten etwas geld dafür. Dieses geht auch in hvide sande - d.h. sie machen nichts umsonst - sie lassen sich ihre arbeit bezahlen. In den 80iger jahren waren wir mit dem schiff immer am borkum riff, wenn wir im im hafen einliefen, kam einer geschäftstüchtiger inselbewohner angelaufen, der tauschte eine geräucherte für zwei ungeräucherte Makrelen.
Er angelt nicht - hatte aber immer fische und man konnte auch welche kaufen - damals hatten wir aber hunderte gefangen - ich musste 80 stück erst fangen um mein rubby dubby - eine duftspur zu legen. Damit will ich sagen, die zeiten haben sich geändert und du kannst froh sein, wenn du makrelen von land in hvide sande landen kannst - denn es muss alles stimmen um welche zu überlisten. Wir haben vor einigen jahren einen einweggrill mitgenommen und zwei drei stück sofort am leuchtfeuer gegrillt - in den letzten zwei jahren, habe ich im vorfeld gesagt, nehm zwei drei schnitzel mit, damit wir auch was zu essen haben - so war es dann auch.

@ Wolfsburg Virus
Fabi, ich habe mir mal die räucherlaken und die ganzen gewürze die im angelladen angeboten werden angeschaut - es sind ja über 50 verschiedene gewürzmischungen dort d.h. ich habe noch nie solch ein großes sortiment gesehen in einem supermarkt - hier dreht sich alles um den fisch.
Zu den preisen kann ich nichts sagen - jedenfalls ist hier eine große auswahl zu sehen. 
Ich bin ja auch einer, der immer gewürze sucht - bring sie mir mit aus allen ländern - jedoch die auswahl die ich in dem laden gesehen habe ist super, wenn´s um fischgewürze geht - da schaue ich dann nicht auf zwei euro und laufe durch alle kaufhäuser und suche fischgewürze und finde nur pfeffer und salz. Ich kenne einige feinkostgeschäfte, die bieten auch spezielle fischgewürze an, die sind auch teuer, inge hat von sylt von gosch welche mitgebracht - waren auch nicht schlecht - nach dem preis hat sie nicht geschaut.
Jedenfalls kann man mit edlen gewürzen, aus einer schlammforelle aus den put und take anlagen eine gewürzforelle zaubern.


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ LAC,#h

hallo Otto,schön was von dir zu hören.
Steht eigentlich schon ein Abholtermin für die Fenster?
Übrigens,unser stänkernder Freund aus DK hat sich letztens
endlich seine Verwarnungspunkte bei Georg abgeholt.Obs hilft?#c

Grüße Inge von mir.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Wolfsburg Virus
> Fabi, ich habe mir mal die räucherlaken und die ganzen gewürze die im angelladen angeboten werden angeschaut - es sind ja über 50 verschiedene gewürzmischungen dort d.h. ich habe noch nie solch ein großes sortiment gesehen in einem supermarkt - hier dreht sich alles um den fisch.
> Zu den preisen kann ich nichts sagen - jedenfalls ist hier eine große auswahl zu sehen.
> Ich bin ja auch einer, der immer gewürze sucht - bring sie mir mit aus allen ländern - jedoch die auswahl die ich in dem laden gesehen habe ist super, wenn´s um fischgewürze geht - da schaue ich dann nicht auf zwei euro und laufe durch alle kaufhäuser und suche fischgewürze und finde nur pfeffer und salz. Ich kenne einige feinkostgeschäfte, die bieten auch spezielle fischgewürze an, die sind auch teuer, inge hat von sylt von gosch welche mitgebracht - waren auch nicht schlecht - nach dem preis hat sie nicht geschaut.
> Jedenfalls kann man mit edlen gewürzen, aus einer schlammforelle aus den put und take anlagen eine gewürzforelle zaubern.



hallo ich bestelle hier ganz oft. aber hauptsächlich wegen lake: http://www.mybbqstore24.de/Raeucherofen-Raeuchern-Zubehoer-Toprauch-Landmann-Smoki-Thueros/

*!!! ICH SUCHE DRINGEND EINEN WASSERBELÜFTER !!!*


----------



## LAC (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo ich bestelle hier ganz oft. aber hauptsächlich wegen lake: http://www.mybbqstore24.de/Raeucherofen-Raeuchern-Zubehoer-Toprauch-Landmann-Smoki-Thueros/
> 
> *!!! ICH SUCHE DRINGEND EINEN WASSERBELÜFTER !!!*


 
Fabi, du hast solch ein lungenvolumen, wie ein kampfschwimmer :q kopf unter wasser und blasen bis wellen kommen.

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen, ich habe mich noch nicht mit der firma in verbindung gesetzt, werde es jedoch nächste woche machen - die mitteilung folgt dann. Jedenfalls komme ich (noch) |supergri auch wenn´s etwas länger dauert. Momentan ist die hölle hier los - Hatri (torsten) ist schon auf dem weg nach deutschland, kam kurz noch vorbei und sagte farvel.
Das ist ja nicht so schön zu lesen, betreffend der verwarnung - aber dieses kann ja passieren, wenn man seine gedanken freien lauf lässt und sie weltweit veröffentlicht. Bei grobe verstöße kann es sogar passieren, dass das gericht einem die finger zum schreiben steif macht und der rechtsanwalt sagt, um sie zu vertreten kostet dass 5.000 euro, weil der streitwert so hoch ist.
Deshalb schreibe ich immer nur bla, bla, bla |supergri und muss mich ständig dabei zügeln- habe mich halt in der gewalt.
Gruß


----------



## sCoPeXx (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ otto
ich will ja keine massen Fänge machen hatte in den letzten urlauben immer so 5 stück oder so das fand ich total Klasse aber ich war auch nu 1 oder 2 mal 

dieses mal wollte ich aber besser angreifen und vl 2-3 kleine Hechte erhaschen 
mal gucken sind ja noch ein Paar tage bis dahin ;P 

lg Patrick


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> Fabi, du hast solch ein lungenvolumen, wie ein kampfschwimmer :q kopf unter wasser und blasen bis wellen kommen.
> 
> @ Jürgen Breithardt
> Jürgen, ich habe mich noch nicht mit der firma in verbindung gesetzt, werde es jedoch nächste woche machen - die mitteilung folgt dann. Jedenfalls komme ich (noch) |supergri auch wenn´s etwas länger dauert. Momentan ist die hölle hier los - Hatri (torsten) ist schon auf dem weg nach deutschland, kam kurz noch vorbei und sagte farvel.
> ...


 

@Otto,#h

bezüglich der Verwarnung kann ich dir nur beipflichten.So
was müßte wirklich nicht nötig sein.Aber es ist typisch für Angler.Ich kenne keine andere Interessengemeinschaft die
sich selbst so zerfleischt wie wir.#q
Ist doch kein Wunder,das anderen Gruppierungen ständig
Zündstoff geboten wird.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## porscher (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

hat noch jemand infos,videos oder einen link zum thema "heringskralle"? würde mir das gerät mal gerne anschauen.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ otto : ich weiss warum meine forellens chon wieder nicht fressen. die haben schon wieder solche tiere auf der haut. sind diesmal keine karpfenläuse. sind ganz kleine mit schwarze punkte. sieht aus als wenn die vorne 2 klauen oder fühler haben

mfg


----------



## carpfreak1990 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Costas Ja das stimmt wohl da ist was schief gelaufen. Das war zwar ärgerlich aber da kann man nicht machen. 
Ich werde mir diesen Sommer wohl 1-2 forellen räuchern lassen, aber zum gleich essen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Da muss was schief gelaufen sein. Ich habe vor 12 Jahren eine grosse Forelle an meinem letzten Ferientag gefangen. Meine dänischen Freunde haben sie räuchern lassen und mir die Hälfte in die Schweiz geschickt. Der Transport hat 3 Tage gedauert. *Die Forelle war nur normal vakuumiert und hat sehr gut geschmeckt.*
> 
> @Fabi
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Costas,#h

dann war die Forelle beim vacuumieren aber bereits ausge-
kühlt.Mir ist vor Jahren der gleiche Mist passiert,und ich 
konnte 5 geräucherte starke Raubaale wegschmeissen.#q
Habe mich damals gefragt,ob das Absicht der Räucherei war,
da sie sicher lieber ihre eigene Ware für teures Geld verkaufen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Harti (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hej Leute,

bin gerade wieder zurück aus DK und habe meine Gefriertruhe wieder mit Fisch aufgeladen. Da war fast die komplette Bandbreite fangbarer Fische in HS dabei wie Heringe, Hornhechte, Barsche, Hechte und ein Aal, was will man mehr in 5 Tagen ereichen! Ist unser Hobby nicht genial? Auch den Spass den wir beim fischem mit Boardie Wolfsburgvirus, Otto und allen "Nichtboardies" hatten einfach unbeschreiblich. :vik:  

Einen grossen Bericht brauche ich ja nicht mehr verfassen, denn es ist ja fast alles die letzten Tage "live" berichtet worden. Wenn ich die Bilder hochgeladen und zensiert habe, schreibe ich aber noch ein paar Zeilen!

@ Carpfreak
du entwickelst dich ja zum richtigen HS Ratgeber. Noch ein paar Erfahrungen gesammelt und du kannst ein Buch schreiben und damit richtig Geld verdienen. 
Ein Tip zum räuchern: machs dir doch selbst, in dem du dir für kleines Geld (20-30€) einen Tischräucherofen kaufst. Den kann man überall hin mitnehmen und innerhalb von 30 Minuten hast du einen perfekten Fisch geräuchert. Jederzeit und immer frisch! Voraussetzung ist, dass du den Fisch vorher ein paar Stunden in eine Lake nach belieben (Rezepte im Netz ohne Ende) einlegst und dann am besten mit Buchenholzspäne räucherst. Ein Genuss und dabei noch kinderleicht, dass kann ich dir versichern! #6

@ Porscher
ein Video mit der Handhabung der Kralle läuft bei Kott den ganzen Tag in der Endlosschleife, ich vermute genausoviel Geld verdienen die damit. Ein gebogener Kamm für richtig viel Geld! Muss jeder für sich entscheiden ob man den braucht!#d

Also dann, man sieht sich
Torsten


----------



## LAC (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @Otto,#h
> 
> bezüglich der Verwarnung kann ich dir nur beipflichten.So
> was müßte wirklich nicht nötig sein.Aber es ist typisch für Angler.Ich kenne keine andere Interessengemeinschaft die
> ...


 
@ Jürgen, dieses ist doch bekannt, jeder will der beste sein, sie spalten sich in ihren eigenen reihen, und so beschimpfen sie sich untereinander und zerfleischen sich. Das fängt bei den catch and release anglern an, die sich abheben von den sogenannte kochtopfangler und hört auf beim fliegenfischer, die als königsangelei betrachtet wird und sich die krone aufsetzen. Dabei wollen sie alle nur fische fangen und glauben, weil man sie nicht mit nach hause nimmt oder mit speziellen montagen fängt, sie sind etwas besseres. Ihre zielvorstellungen ist nur etwas anders gelagert - ich schere sie alle über einen kamm, denn in meinen augen ist keiner besser. Für mich zählt nur die person, da ist es mir egal ob er eine michel gold in den händen hält oder eine rolle von aldi, ob er die fische verwertet oder zum fisch sagt: schüss - morgen habe ich dich erneut am haken. 
Einige menschen sind so veranlagt, sie wollen sich abheben, besser sein als die anderen, naturschützer spielen und vieles mehr.
In den reihen spielt ja auch noch das geld eine rolle - was ich alles lächerlich finde. Aber so ist es nun mal - es ist eigentlich schade, dass eine spaltung in den letzten jahrzehnten unter den angler stattgefunden hat. 

Als außenseiter stehen die big gamer, da kostet eine fahrt und das equipment soviel, wie das gesamte angelzeug von allen anglern.
Was kaum ein angler zu gesicht bekommt, sind die wissenschaftlichen untersuchen die durchgeführt wurden, betreffend dieser unterschiedlichen angelmethoden - da habe ich genug drin gelesen und der glaubt er wäre der könig, der irrt sich gewaltig und versteht die welt nicht mehr, was mit den fischen passiert. 
Nun liefere ich hier zündstoff und werde sicherlich von einigen seiten beschossen - das ist mir egal, ich kann es verkraften, da ich weis, was ich schreibe. Das kann soweit gehen, dass man ausrastet und mich als irren bock oder was auch immer hinstellt und sich dabei eine ermahnung einfängt - dieses möchte ich natürlich nicht, obwohl sie alles zu mir sagen können :q 

@ Wolfsburg Virus
Fabi, betreffend der problematik bei deinen fischen in den teichen haben wir uns ja schon stunden drüber unterhalten.
Es geht nicht was du machst - all diese erscheinigungen, egal was kommt, hat damit zu tun, dass diese tiere nicht artgerecht gehalten werden und somit geschwächt und anfällig sind für alle krankheiten sowie befall - diese fischart ist sehr schwer zu halten in teichen wie du sie hast. Außerdem sind zu viele eingesetzt worden. Du wirst kein gewinn dabei machen, sondern mit viel arbeit d.h. rettungsversuche nur verlust verbuchen können. Ich verspreche dir, wenn ich in den nächsten wochen nach westfalen komme, werde ich mir die teiche sowie die fische ansehen. Es kommt - so glaube ich - jedoch nichts neues bei raus, denn der fehler liegt beim besatz sowie dein schlammloch - du kannst aus deine teiche kein gebirgsbach raus machen. Versuche doch erst mal ein gewässer zu schaffen, ohne fische, was eine gute wasserqualität aufweisen kann - auch im sommer und dann kannst du mal klein anfangen - aber nicht an verkauf denken und sie mit zig hundert fische besetzen. Das ist so als wenn ich dir drei lebende fische in einer sardinendose senden würde - da kommt fischsalat an. Du kannst sie im aquarium mit einer guten wasserqualität und einer strömungspumpe (tunze) besser halten - glaub es mir. 
Du wirst ständig probleme mit dem teich haben wenn du fische einsetzt, die in sauerstoffreichem wasser vorkommen - 
du besitzt momentan eine gasbombe, da fühlen sich tubifix (schlammröhrenwürmer) wohl, die in einem fließgewässer der güteklasse 4 vorkommen, das ist hinter einer kläranlage. Verstehst du mich? 

@ sCoPeXx
Patrick, um erfolgreich barsch zu landen solltest du im fjord in den frühen morgenstunden sowie am abend angeln gehen.
Da habe ich die besten erfolge verbucht.
Zu diesen zeiten besteht die chance auch hechte zu überlisten, jedoch läuft es nicht immer so wie man es sich wünscht. Da spielen mehrere faktoren eine rolle, wind usw. Der fjord ist ja ein gewässer, wo die normale hechtangelei, wie sie in den tieferen seen oder talsperren in deutschland durchführt wird, nicht anwenden kann. Er ist sehr flach, hat auch noch krautbänke - die ein fremder nicht kennt, d.h. wo sie sich befinden, teilweise verändern sie sich durch den starken wind und werden abgetrieben. Dieses ist in meinen augen, die größte problematik, wo ein fremder angler mit zu kämpfen hat. Man kann es etwas umgehen, wenn man eine angel mit einen köderfisch bestückt. Der kann ruhig ins kraut schwimmen, der hecht holt sich ihn. 
Beim spinnen wird man sofort feststellen, wie schwer dieser fjord zu beangeln ist und man muss weit laufen, bis man stellen gefunden hat, wo man feststellt, dass dort keine krautbänke sind. Ich habe auch in den ersten jahren reichlich lehrgeld bezahlt, heute kenne ich den fjord wie meine westentasche und trotzdem wundere ich mich, denn er verändert sich von jahr zu jahr. 
Wünsche dir jedenfalls viel erfolg.


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ist das Angeln in der Hafenanlage in Bork Haven erlaubt?
Sieht nämlich nach perfektem Barsch Revier aus...und man könnte ein bisschen mit Drop Shot rumspielen.

Gruß
David


----------



## carpfreak1990 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

selbst räuchern ist ja auch nicht das probelm mach ich hier ja auch, aber nen tischräucherofen brauch ich nicht unbedingt weil nur für urlaub ist das ein bisschen unnötig finde ich! Das aber Geschmacksache, ausserdem wenn ich in urlaub fahr ist kaum platz im auto ich nehm einfach zuviel angelsachen mit aber meistens brauche ich das auch.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ carpfreak1990
Jonas, deine zeilen: wenn ich in urlaub fahr ist kaum platz im auto ich nehm einfach zuviel angelsachen mit aber meistens brauche ich das auch.
Was machst du denn damit?
Montierst du sie zusammen, wie bei der anglerprüfung ud hast spezielle ruten und rollen für jede fischart?


----------



## FangeNichts5 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Schwingeangler44 schrieb:


> Ist das Angeln in der Hafenanlage in Bork Haven erlaubt?
> Sieht nämlich nach perfektem Barsch Revier aus...und man könnte ein bisschen mit Drop Shot rumspielen.
> 
> Gruß
> David


 
Nein, leider nicht. 
Aber direkt an der Hafeneinfahrt darf man fischen (da stehen auch Schilder, die zeigen, das man hier fischen darf). Dort sind sehr gute Barsche möglich, und angeln mit Tauwurm bringt großen Erfolg, mit DS und GuFi dürften Fische über 40 cm drin sein.
Habe aber auch letztes Jahr gesehen, wie im Hafen geangelt wurde. Der eine beobachtet den Hafenmeister, und der andere angelt. 
Zwischen den Häusern die im Wasser liegen hat auch jemand gefischt, unzwar hat er einen Wollfaden genommen, ein Kronen Stück rangehangen und gezupft. Heraus kamen ein paar schöne Barsche, die er seinen Kindern gezeigt hat. Hat mich wirklich gefreut, wie den Kindern die Fische gefallen haben.

MFG
Timo


----------



## carpfreak1990 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Also ich hatte im frühjahr mit 3 forellenruten, 2 zum heringsangeln, 2 für Meer als Brandung und  2 Für Barsch!! Da noch rollen, bleie, zubehör usw. 2 Dreibeine. Mein Vater hatte auch noch 3 ruten mit! Meine Karpfenstuhl. Nein montieren tu ich sie oben ausser mein Forellenruten die sind monitert. Im Sommer kommt vllt noch ein Schlauchboot mit. Weiss nicht ob mein Kollge es selber braucht!! Dazu noch e-motor. Und Klamotten brauchst man ja auch. Dann noch Laptop um zuberichten :vik:. Da kommt schon was zusammen.


gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte im frühjahr mit *3 forellenruten, 2 zum heringsangeln, 2 für Meer als Brandung und 2 Für Barsch!! Da noch rollen, bleie, zubehör usw. 2 Dreibeine. Mein Vater hatte auch noch 3 ruten mit!* Meine Karpfenstuhl. Nein montieren tu ich sie oben ausser mein Forellenruten die sind monitert. Im Sommer kommt vllt noch ein Schlauchboot mit. Weiss nicht ob mein Kollge es selber braucht!! Dazu noch e-motor. Und Klamotten brauchst man ja auch. Dann noch Laptop um zuberichten :vik:. Da kommt schon was zusammen.
> 
> 
> gruß
> Jonas


 



@ Jonas,#h

Carpfreak for ever.
Wo sind Kühlschrank und Flachbildschirm? |supergri:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## porscher (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

bin auch heute nach einer woche bjerregard wieder zu hause angekommen.war echt klasse.habe heringe,forellen und plattfische mit nach hause gebracht.das wetter war auch ganz ok.habe heute die 584km bis nach hause in 5 stunden und 10 minuten zurückgelegt.naja bin auch um 6.30 uhr in der früh aus bjerregard losgefahren.die straßen waren echt leer.wünsche allen in den kommenden wochen viel fisch und gutes wettes...


----------



## carpfreak1990 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

das brauch ich nicht !! Noch nicht
gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Zwischen den Häusern die im Wasser liegen hat auch jemand gefischt, unzwar hat er einen Wollfaden genommen, ein Kronen Stück rangehangen und gezupft. Heraus kamen ein paar schöne Barsche, die er seinen Kindern gezeigt hat. Hat mich wirklich gefreut, wie den Kindern die Fische gefallen haben.

MFG
Timo 
Timo, dieses glaube ich dir, daß bei dir freude aufkam.


Also ich hatte im frühjahr mit 3 forellenruten, 2 zum heringsangeln, 2 für Meer als Brandung und 2 Für Barsch!! Da noch rollen, bleie, zubehör usw. 2 Dreibeine. Mein Vater hatte auch noch 3 ruten mit! Meine Karpfenstuhl. Nein montieren tu ich sie oben ausser mein Forellenruten die sind monitert. Im Sommer kommt vllt noch ein Schlauchboot mit. Weiss nicht ob mein Kollge es selber braucht!! Dazu noch e-motor. Und Klamotten brauchst man ja auch. Dann noch Laptop um zuberichten :vik:. Da kommt schon was zusammen.

@ carpfreak1990
Jonas, das ist ja gewaltig was du zu tragen hast. Wenn du demnächst auch noch ein schlauchboot mitbringst, würde ich vorher ein test machen ob angler sowie equipment im boot platz finden :q Nicht dass du im schlauboot sitzt und dich nicht mehr bewegen kannst fürs werfen und landen, das behindert gewaltig die angelei und den erfolg.
Ich kenne dieses zu genüge bei anglern, dass sie reichlich mitbringen - sie haben mehr als manch ein angelladen aufweisen kann. Bin dann immer sehr erstaunt, da ich alle neuigkeiten sehe. 
Ich habe alles reduziert, d.h. bei mir im wagen liegt eine angel und ein kleine box, was ich alles brauche. Dadurch habe ich den vorteil, wo ich mich gerade aufhalte, kann ich angeln, Da spielt das gewässer keine rolle und die fischart auch nicht.. Was fehlt ist nur meine hochsee- sowei fliegenausrüstung.
Angelkram schleppen, war nie meine stärke - hatte auch nie eine kiepe, behindert nur den angler auf seinem weg zum fisch.
Gruß

@ Porscher
freut mich, dass es gut gelaufen ist mit den fischen, zur fahrt bzw. schnitt kann ich nichts sagen - jedoch geht es noch viel schneller :q z.b. heute nachmittag.


----------



## Quappenjäger (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@otto fahr auf die wracks mit der nele !!!! war der hammer unsere tour !!!


----------



## carpfreak1990 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Otto 
Nein ich nehmen ja nich alles mit zum angeln wenn ich auf forellen gehe nehm ich nur die sachen für Forelle mit!
Und das schlauchboot !!! Weiss noch nicht platz ist jetz ja schon begernzt, aber ich versuche es um die barsche im fjord zuärgern!!! 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## jottweebee (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Quappenjäger

Mehr!!!


----------



## LAC (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ quappie
freue mich, daß du noch lebst, du bist so ruhig geworden. Machen das die verwarnungen. Nich alles schreiben was du denkst :llach doch mal du kleines bordferkel.
Wie Jürgen (jottweebee) schon deutlich erwähnt hat - mehr !
Berichte mal von der hammer fahrt - nicht nur ich, sondern sicherlich auch reichlich bordies wollen was lesen. Wollte ja mit jürgen breithardt im juli eine fahrt machen, jedoch geht es nicht - ist auch besser.  Irgendwann in der winterzeit - werde ich eine mehrtägige machen - will lange kotzen :q
nein, nein, die fangerfolge sind im winter einfach besser.
Nun berichte mal.

@ Carpfreak1990
Jonas, du kannst dir auch ein kanu mieten am fjord. Das ist besser und die anreise ist angenehmer. Beim schlauchboot solltest du ein gutes haben - mit fester haut, sonst ärgern dich die barsche und stechen zu :q kleiner scherz, nicht die barsche, jedoch ihr revier ist sehr gefährlich für schlauchboote - dieses schilf ist ein problem für angler und boot. 

Gruß


----------



## Quappenjäger (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Wie Jürgen (jottweebee) schon deutlich erwähnt hat - mehr !
Berichte mal von der hammer fahrt - nicht nur ich, sondern sicherlich auch reichlich bordies wollen was lesen. Wollte ja mit jürgen breithardt im juli eine fahrt machen, jedoch geht es nicht - ist auch besser. Irgendwann in der winterzeit - werde ich eine mehrtägige machen - will lange kotzen :q
nein, nein, die fangerfolge sind im winter einfach besser.
Nun berichte mal.


otto was willst du denn im winter noch mehr fangen #d|bigeyes

sind am 26.5 abends an bord und sind die ganze nacht richtung skagerak gefahren.
1 stop am wrack brachte gerade mal 2 - 3 dorsche.
also weiter und am nächsten ging es dann los.
jedes mal runterlassen ein treffer |uhoh: 
wenn am wrack nichts mehr kam weiter ans nächste.
sind sogar in norwegischen gewässern gewesen.
hab bei ca. 20 kg filet aufgehört da wohl noch ne tour dieses jahr dort ansteht.
größter dorsch an bord 17 kg |bigeyes
größter leng 11kg |bigeyes
köhler wurden auch ein paar gefangen.
dorsche waren so im durchschnitt 70 - 100cm groß |bigeyes
lengs 80 - 120 cm.
hätte jeder am 2 tag noch ernsthaft weitergefischt wären ca. 40 - 50 kg filet locker für jeden drinn gewesen.
selbst jene die noch nie auf der nordsee waren haben sich besackt mit fsch |bigeyes
steinbeißer leider keine da einfach zu viel dorsche an den wracks standen.
verluste an den wracks hielt sich in grenzen.
hab ca. 10 pilker und 4 bleie versenkt ( gesammt ca. 3,5 kg blei+pilk ).
@otto vergiss deine pilker mit leuchtaugen  die dorsche hättest du auch mit ner coladose gespickt mit drilling gefangen |uhoh:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Meine Parisreise musste ich leider absagen:c

Und jetzt gibt es in der Schule ein Riesenchaos: 20 Lehrer sind unterwegs (das entspricht etwa 50%), und ich habe einen Zeitplan, der völlig Schxxxe ist. Erst 2 Stunden    Unterricht, dann 2 Stunden frei, dann 2 Stunden Unterricht ohne Lehrer(mit 3 Schülern), hätten se uns auch gleich frei geben können.|uhoh:

Freue mich jetzt aber umso mehr auf die REise nach Bork Havn, da es ja auch mein (vorraussichtlich) erster Auslandsaufenthalt dieses Jahr wird.

MFG
Timo


----------



## LAC (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ quapie
gratulation, da hast du ja richtig zugeschlagen - ich hoffe du schreibst ein bericht  in den fachzeitungen (printmedien)- ist ja bestens gelaufen - nun hat die norwegische rinne eine beachtliche tiefe und dort ist immer mit fisch zu rechnen, außerdem mit arten die bei uns nicht vorkommen.  Ich bin in hvide sande - da muss ich eine schaufel mitnehmen um über 30 m zu kommen :q da bewegt sich kaum was unter wasser im sommer, da sie einen sonnenbrand bekommen :q deshalb im winter. Und bei den Tiefen ab 30 m und mehr habe ich mit meine pilker mit knicklicht immer gut gefangen, deshalb will ich es erneut damit versuchen - wobei ich auch andere einsetze. Jedenfalls schwebt mir eine fahrt im kopfe rum, wo auch der fischbestand da ist und nicht eine fahrt zum weißen stein oder riff - welches im südlichen bereich der nordsee liegt - da kann man auch welche fangen, jedoch liebe ich immer plätze wo feststeht, das dort die fischarten die ich fangen möchte auch vorkommen und sich nicht verirrt haben bzw. gen norden gezogen sind, weil es ihnen nicht mehr dort gefällt.
Gruss Otto

Gratulation - hast du auch fotos gemacht oder konnte man es nicht, da der seegang und die lichtverhältnisse nicht so gut waren auf der toilette.:q:q
Setz mal welche ein - je früher fahre ich.


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Otto, guck doch schon mal unter www.codhunter.dk!

Ulrik hat schon Einiges an Fotos reingestellt.

Es werden aber noch jede Menge Pics folgen...

Wieso schreibt ihr eigentlich immer so provozierend/beleidigend???
Ist das euer normaler Umgangston miteinander?
Finde das schon etwas befremdlich!


----------



## Quappenjäger (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Gratulation - hast du auch fotos gemacht oder konnte man es nicht, da der seegang und die lichtverhältnisse nicht so gut waren auf der toilette.:q:q
Setz mal welche ein - je früher fahre ich.[/QUOTE]

auf der toilette war klasse . einmal verstopft gewesen sodas ich genug wasser mit einlage zum gesicht waschen benutzten konnte |bigeyes
bei dir ist es ja recht gefährlich bei wind wenn du nicht mit einem seil am boot befestigt wirst ! 
wenn du aber abheben solltest wird dich ein geübter werfer mit nem pilker im rauschbart geworfen schon wieder einfangen :q
nicht das du den armen möwen angst machst #h


----------



## carpfreak1990 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

das mit den kanus habe ich auch mal überlegt!!! Kann mir jemand sagen was die kosten am tag ?? 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hej Jonas,
Du bist doch auch in der Lage hier was zu schreiben, warum schaffst Du es denn nicht zu googlen.
Ruf hier mal an, vieleicht paddeln die auch für Dich;
http://www.visitdenmark.com/tysklan.../nymindegab-feriehusudlejning.htm?CallerUrl=1#

vh
Carsten


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Gibt es noch gute Stellen wo man schön auf Barsch fischen kan und gleichzeitig Klasse und Masse fängt?


Gruß
David


----------



## FangeNichts5 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Schwingeangler44 schrieb:


> Gibt es noch gute Stellen wo man schön auf Barsch fischen kan und gleichzeitig Klasse und Masse fängt?
> 
> 
> Gruß
> David


 
In Stauning, nicht weit von Bork Havn, kann man sehr gute Barsche fangen. Dort habe ich einen Mann gesehen, der mit sehr kleinen KöFis (um 5cm) und Sbirolino richtig viele, fette Barsche gefangen hat. Das war in der Nähe vom Hafen (weiß jetzt nicht mehr, wo genau|rolleyes). Sonst einfach ausprobieren. Ich habe meine Spots meistens mit Tauwurm gefunden: Einfach ausgeworfen, 10-15 Minuten gewartet, und falls es nichts gab, woanders weitergefischt. Vor allem gegen Abend bzw. in der Dämmerung kannst du die Barsche beim Jagen beobachten, dann "kocht" das Wasser richtig. Dort sind dann oft gute Spots.

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## anschmu (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

So- noch 4Tage bis Bjerregard ! Hoffe die Wettervorhersage von Costas trifft zu ! Hier in Hannover fängt die Sonne schon an zu wärmen ! Hoffe auch dies Jahr Costas endlich mal einen Besuch abzustatten !Wollte ich letztes Jahr schon , aber die Zeit war einfach zu knapp ! Auf alle Fälle werde ich wieder in Fjelstervang große Forellen ziehen ! Hering ist mir zu anstrengend und außerdem bin ich zu Faul sie zu säubern ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## fischflotz (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

So melde mich auch mal wieder. Nur das ihr mich nicht vergesst.:m
Wäre auch gerne noch mal nach HS gefahren, aber nu geht es nächste Woche nach Malle.
Naja Hornhechte kann ich zum Glück auch in der Ostsee fangen (1 Std. Fahrt). Aber angenehmer ist es natürlich in HS am Hafen die Pose schwimmen zu lassen, als in der Watbüx in der 12 Grad kalten Ostsee zu stehen. Vor allem weil ich noch keine Neoprenhose habe.#q
Aber wenn die Hornis erstmal beissen, dann macht das echt Spass. Meist beissen sie in der Ostsee noch vorsichtiger. Sie "zuppeln" 3 bis 4 mal am Köder rum und nehmen ihn dann erst richtig. Haut man vorher an, geht der Schlag ins Leere, oder man verliert ihn ganz schnell im Drill. 
Aber trotzdem HS wäre schon schön....

Gruß
Harald


----------



## FangeNichts5 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich habe jetzt schon viel von Wolfsbarschen an der dänischen Nordseeküste gehört. Ist da was dran, bzw. lohnt es sich auf die Burschen zu fischen?
Stecke nämlich gerade in den "Planungen", was man machen könnte, und nen Wolfsbarsch zu fangen, wäre echt ein Highlight.

MFG
Timo


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt schon viel von Wolfsbarschen an der dänischen Nordseeküste gehört. Ist da was dran, bzw. lohnt es sich auf die Burschen zu fischen?
> Stecke nämlich gerade in den "Planungen", was man machen könnte, und nen Wolfsbarsch zu fangen, wäre echt ein Highlight.
> 
> MFG
> Timo


 

Hallo Timo,#h

bevor du in DK an den Wölfen verzweifelst,solltest du lieber
mal dein Augenmerk auf unsere Nordseeinseln werfen.Glaube,
da sind die Chancen wesentlich größer.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Timo,#h
> 
> bevor du in DK an den Wölfen verzweifelst,solltest du lieber
> mal dein Augenmerk auf unsere Nordseeinseln werfen.Glaube,
> ...


 
Stimmt, da kommt mir Baltrum als erstes in den Sinn. Aber das ist ja auch nicht um die Ecke... Wäre aber schön, HS mit Wolfsbarschen zu kombinieren. Na ja, mal sehen.

Am Wochenende gibts erstmal ein Nachtangeln an einem Kanal hier in der Nähe. Hoffentlich werde ich da meinen allerersten Aal überlisten. Die scheinen mich wirklich zu veräppeln, das ist aber ne lange Geschichte|rolleyes

MFG
Timo


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Stimmt, da kommt mir Baltrum als erstes in den Sinn. Aber das ist ja auch nicht um die Ecke... Wäre aber schön, HS mit Wolfsbarschen zu kombinieren. Na ja, mal sehen.
> 
> Am Wochenende gibts erstmal ein Nachtangeln an einem Kanal hier in der Nähe. Hoffentlich werde ich da meinen allerersten Aal überlisten. Die scheinen mich wirklich zu veräppeln, das ist aber ne* lange* Geschichte|rolleyes
> 
> ...


 


Timo,#h

ich vermute max.14 Jahre.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ MTF-Dirk
danke für den Link - sieht recht gut aus.
Wenn du mich meinst, betreffend den scharfen zeilen, dann setze ich sie nur ein, die ich sehr gut kenne und quappie kennt mich sehr gut und ich ihn auch.
Vor einigen wochen war er noch bei mir und brachte mir ein fläschchen mit, ich habe ein glas geholt und er hat sie leer getrunken - ich glaube es war eine trainingsstunde, denn er lief rum als wenn er seekrank gewesen wäre - war er aber nicht jedoch sprach er als wenn er seekrank gewesen wäre - mit vollem mund. :q
Es ist alles nur lustig und menschlich.

@ Quappie
Wie schon erwähnt, es muss eine super fahrt gewesen sein. Wenn ich mitfahre, werde ich die toilettentür verschließen, nicht dass einer noch ertrinkt darin, weil der den ganzen kopf dort reinsteckt nur weil er frsich aussehen will. 
Die veränderungsprozesse der einzelnen gesichter sollen sichtbar bleiben, damit jeder sehen kann, wie es dem anderen geht, wenn er langsam seekran wird. Jeder kann dann denken, dass es dem anderen viel schlechter geht.
Ich habe dann mehr platz beim angeln und die gefahr besteht nicht, dass einer - wie du es schon erwähnt hast - beim auswurf seinen drilling bei mir im bart verankert und ich noch über die reeling fliege und die fische erschrecke - ich gehe sofort unter, da ich nicht schwimmen kann.:q 

@Carpfreak 
Ich kann es dir nicht sagen, was ein kanu kostet pro stunde. In Nymindegab kannst du dir welche leihen. Ich habe zwar auch eins, jedoch ist es ein dreier Kanu und geht nur wenn ich dabei bin. Leih dir mal solch eine gurke, die dort liegen, aber lass dir eine genaue karte geben, wie der ausläufer beschaffen ist - wenn sie eine haben, sonst kannst du nicht den ganzen ausläufer befahren, da es durch ein schilfgebiet geht, wo du den weg - die einfahrt oder einstich nicht kennst - es ist eine strecke von etwa 200 m - wo du im schilf steckst und du dich förmlich durchziehen muss. Paddeln geht da nicht mehr. Und nehm dir ein seil und zwei steine mit, damit du auch ankern kannst und nicht vom wind im schilf gedrückt wirst, dann wars das, denn einige kommen da nicht mehr raus, da der wind stärker ist als sie mit dem paddel das boot bewegen können. Es lohnt sich jedoch und ist abenteuerlich - auch wenn du keinen fisch fängst.


@ schwingeangler



Schwingeangler44 schrieb:


> Gibt es noch gute Stellen wo man schön auf Barsch fischen kan und gleichzeitig Klasse und Masse fängt?


David, ein großes problem ist, dass dieses fast alle wollen, deshalb sind nur wenige stellen da, die man nicht verraten soll, sonst sind sie auch da weg.
Reichlich und dick müssen sie sein, ist nicht so mein geschmack. Der barsch ist im fjord gut vertreten, man muss ihn nur suchen, da er wandert. :q


@ FangeNichts5
Timo, darfst du denn schon nachts angeln gehen - wie es jürgen schon gepostet hat, 14 jahre ist die geschichte alt, denn ab da ging der aalbestand drastisch zurück - er ist in den jahren etwa um 70% geschrumpft und du darfst jetzt erst angeln - wo kaum noch einer da ist. 
Wünsche dir viel glück und pass auf, dass du nicht ins wasser fällst, sonst bestraft man deine eltern.
Mit den wolfsbarschen hast du recht, sie kommen südlich von hvide sande vor, dort sind einige muschelbänke und du kannst sie von land aus überlisten, sie werden aber nicht so wie heringe gefangen. Sie sind sehr neugierig und du kannst sie sogar locken :q aber das würde zu weit gehen um dir diese zu erklären, hat auch nichts mehr mit der angelei zu tun, kurz: sie reagieren auf geräusche.

@ Fischflotz
ich finde, dass die hornhechte in hvide sande genau so vorsichtig den köder nehmen, beim posen angeln, denn so ist ihr fressverhalten. Das machen sie im mittelmeer genau so wie in der ostsee oder nordsee, so habe ich es festgestellt. Wie hast du sie denn geangelt in hvide sande?


----------



## fischflotz (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@LAC
Ich angle meist mit Pose. Eigentlich angele ich auf fast jeden Fisch mit Pose. Ich finde es zu spannend den Biss über die Pose zu sehen. Schade das man nicht alle mit Posenmontage fangen kann. Das wär doch toll: Posenangeln auf Dorsch oder auf Scholle.|rolleyes

Gruß
Harald


----------



## FangeNichts5 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen und Otto
Hmmm, das mit den Aalen...|rolleyes Aber ich bin fest entschlossen, das ich am Samstag meinen allerersten Aal fangen werde, und dann habe ich soviel Optimismus in mir, das ich mal die Geschichte posten werde|supergri

@ Otto
Kannst du mir vielleicht eine ungefähre Stelle nennen, an der man Wolfsbarsche antrifft? Oder kann man die Muschelbänke bei Ebbe sehen?

@ fischflotz
Ich denke, man kann mit Pose halbwegs selektiv auf Plattfisch fischen. Denn letztes Jahr hatte mein Vater auf der Fjordseite an der Schleuse nen kleinen Platten an der Pose gefangen (war zu klein, schwimmt also wieder). Wenn du es ernsthaft versuchen möchtest, würde ich erstmal so 10-20m vom Ufer etwas ausloten, dann nen Waggler als Pose benutzen und es so ausbleien, dass der Köder auf GRund liegt. Als Köder würde ich dann nen Wattwurm nehmen. Beim Bis legt sich dann der WAggler hin. Ich denke, das könnte Erfolg bringen.

MFG
Timo


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@LAC Naja mit gleichzeitig Masse und klasse meine ich nicht, pro Tag 20 40er zufangen...
Mit 2-4 Barschen ü 25cm bin ich hochzufrieden...
Problem mit dem suchen ist einfach ich bin 15 habe kein Auto und würde gerne jemanden mitnehmen der gar keine  bis wenig Ahnung vom Angeln hat^^

Gruß
David


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> @ Jürgen und Otto
> Hmmm, das mit den Aalen...|rolleyes Aber ich bin fest entschlossen, das ich am Samstag meinen allerersten Aal fangen werde, und dann habe ich soviel Optimismus in mir, das ich mal die Geschichte posten werde|supergri
> 
> @ Otto
> ...


 



Hallo Timo,#h

ich antworte mal an Ottos Stelle.Die Muschelbänke wirst du bei Ebbe wohl nicht sehen können.Du brauchst aber nur mal ein größeres Stück Strand abzulaufen und die Augen aufzuhalten.An manchen Abschnitten findest du nur angespülten Kies,an anderen Miesmuscheln und woanders viele Austern.Man kann mit etwas Fantasie durchaus die Muschelbänke auch alleine finden.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen
Danke für den Tipp!#6 Darauf hätte ich eig. kommen müssen|rolleyes 
Nun ja, jetzt geht es wieder in die Schule. Es gab wieder so ein Chaos, das ich zwischen den Stunden frei habe, aber mich stört es jetzt nicht mehr:q

MFG
Timo


----------



## LAC (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Problem mit dem suchen ist einfach ich bin 15 habe kein Auto und würde gerne jemanden mitnehmen der gar keine bis wenig Ahnung vom Angeln hat^^
Gruß
David 

David, dieses kann ich verstehen, du suchst also einen platz wo du dicke fische fangen kannst, damit du dich beweisen kannst, was du so drauf hast. Konzentriere dich aber nicht nur auf die angelei, sonst wird es langweilig für die person, die keine ahnung hat.
Sag mir mal, wo du denn dein domizil aufgeschlagen hast, weil du ja alles per schuster rappen machst - der fjord ist 40 km lang und 10 km breit - nicht dass aus dem angeln ein langlauf entsteht.

@FangeNichst
Timo, mein freund jürgen hat bestens geantwortet. Wünsche dir viel glück mit dem aal, und dann poste mal deine geschichte - wir werden eine zweite blechtrommel erleben.

@LAC
Ich angle meist mit Pose. Eigentlich angele ich auf fast jeden Fisch mit Pose. Ich finde es zu spannend den Biss über die Pose zu sehen. Schade das man nicht alle mit Posenmontage fangen kann. Das wär doch toll: Posenangeln auf Dorsch oder auf Scholle.|rolleyes

Gruß
Harald

Harald, posen angeln ist ok, jedoch recht spannend ist die spürangelei, wo du über die schnur mit den fingern den kontakt zum fisch bekommst und alles merkst was er macht. Ich fange so oft äschen und forellen im fließgewässer sowie einige andere arten im meer u.a. auch dann und wann hornhechte.


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Guckt mal hier:

http://www.kutterboard.de/misc.php?do=page&template=videos

Ein Video von unserer Tour.

Gruß Dirk

P.S.:

Otto, ich hab mir fast schon gedacht, dass ihr Beiden euch immer so ärgert...
Nur wenn man das als Unbeteiligter liest, dann sind die Sprüche doch manchmal recht roh!


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> Problem mit dem suchen ist einfach ich bin 15 habe kein Auto und würde gerne jemanden mitnehmen der gar keine bis wenig Ahnung vom Angeln hat^^
> Gruß
> David
> 
> ...



So meine ich das gar nicht...ich finde es bloß blöd wenn man da mit jemandem steht den man fürs Angeln begeistern will und dann ein 10cm Barsche fängt....

Gruß
David


----------



## FangeNichts5 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Schwingeangler44
Hast ne PN

@ Otto
Welche Blechtrommel?|kopfkrat Muss ich das verstehen?
Werde aber die Geschichte auf jeden Fall bis spätestens Montag gepostet haben, wenn ich kann. Denn die Aale werden mir die Finger wund machen *abhaken und anködern*

MFG
Timo


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> @ Schwingeangler44
> Hast ne PN
> 
> @ Otto
> ...


 



@ Timo,#h

würdest du mit deinen 14 Jahren bereits alles verstehen was Otto postet,dann wärst du deiner Zeit weit voraus.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> würdest du mit deinen 14 Jahren bereits alles verstehen was Otto posted,dann wärst du deiner Zeit weit voraus.:q


 
Ich glaube ich möchte manchmal nicht mal alles verstehen, was Otto postet. :q:q|clown:

MFG
Timo


----------



## LAC (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ MtF-Dirk

Dirk, nicht schlecht die fänge auf der hochseefahrt. Gratulation ! 
Meine alte zweite heimat rabel habe ich mir auch mal angesehen - da ist ja die hölle los. Ich kenne es noch, da war kaum ein angler dort zu sehen. Das häuschen am steg ist ein ehemaliger bekannter gasthof gewesen und bekannte perönlichkeiten haben dort halt gemacht - ich meine nicht plate vom landarzt, sondern - wie mir gesagt wurde -humphrey bogart und summy davis. Ich liebe dieses plätzchen. 
Betreffend der spitzen worte, mach dir keine sorgen wir sind gute freunde und ich darf alles zu ihm sagen, er aber nicht zu mir :q dann schieße ich in freundschaft zurück.
Nochmals gratulation, die fahrt sowie der fang sah super aus.

 @ FangeNichts
Du muss es nicht verstehen was ich poste, ich verstehe auch so manches nicht. 

@ schwingeangler
du hast mein posting falsch verstanden - woran hast du gedacht? Ich meine es so, wie du es schilderst, du willst einen glücklich machen, dieses geht kaum mit einen 5 cm barsch - da blamiert man sich. Deshalb habe ich gefragt, wo ist dein domizil, damit ich dir eine stelle sagen kann, wo du einen dicken rausholen kannst. Sag mir wo dein sommerhaus liegt, sage ich dir die stelle, wo du angeln kannst.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@otto ja mach ich wohl!!!!! Aber mit wenn ich im Schilf stecke würd mir nichts machen wenn ich dann noch genug köder dabei habe und angeln kann.


zum Barsch Kann ich nur sagen das im Fjord sehr schöne barsche schwimmen. Habe auch ein paar gute gefangen. Was ich letzten sommer gesehen habe das kann ich verstehen! Was leute die Angeln gehen mir ihrer fischen machen ist unglaublich !!
Habe bei sauber machen meiner fische unter kodd, 10 super barsche alle ü25 gesehen die einfach in die abfalltonne geworfen wurden sowas kann ich nicht verstehen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## fischflotz (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@fangenichts
Stimmt jetzt wo Du das schreibst fällt es mir auch wieder ein. Habe schon ein paar mal gesehen wie in HS Platte auf Pose gefangen wurden. Das waren aber alles lütte Dinger. Das schlimme war, die wurden auch noch mitgenommen. Die waren deutlich kleiner als meine Hand.:v

@LAC
An der freien Schnur angeln wollte ich dieses jahr mal ausprobieren, kommt gleich nach den Pöddern. wahrscheinlich werde ich aber aus Zeitmangel das mit der freien Leine eher ausprobieren.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



fischflotz schrieb:


> @fangenichts
> Stimmt jetzt wo Du das schreibst fällt es mir auch wieder ein. Habe schon ein paar mal gesehen wie in HS Platte auf Pose gefangen wurden. Das waren aber alles lütte Dinger. Das schlimme war, die wurden auch noch mitgenommen. Die waren deutlich kleiner als meine Hand.:v
> 
> @LAC
> ...



ja aber beid en meisten schollen bekommst den hacken auch nicht mehr raus ohne den fisch zu schaden. es sei denn du hast so geile haken wie otto die wechklappen.

mfg:q


----------



## ORKA1977 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

_*Guten Abend,
noch 23 Tage dann ist es entlich wieder so weit.
Am 26.Juni gehts ab nach DK.
Diesmal Blavand und natürlich Angelausflüge nach Hvide Sande
und Thorsminde.
Habe gehört das sich dort auch gut Meerforelle fangen läst.
Mal schauen was mir die See so alles an den Haken gibt.
Mfg.Orka*_##


----------



## FangeNichts5 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> ja aber beid en meisten schollen bekommst den hacken auch nicht mehr raus ohne den fisch zu schaden. es sei denn du hast so geile haken wie otto die wechklappen.
> 
> mfg:q


 
Die Scholle die mein Vater hatte, ließ sich schnell wieder abhaken. Dann war das wohl eine von denen, die nicht zu den meisten gehört:q

@ fischflotz
Vielleicht geht es ja auch an der Mole. Dort kann man, denke ich, mit strömungsfähigem Posengerät bestimmt gut fischen.

@ carpfreak1990
Jonas, leider gibt es solche Leute, die die Natur wie Dreck behandeln. Deshalb versuche ich jedes mal wenn ich angeln bin, auch mit meinen 14 Jahren, als Vorbild zu wirken. Dazu gehört, keinen Dreck zu hinterlassen, und einen vernünftigen Grund haben, die Fische zu verwerten, außer sie in die Biotonne zu werfen. Zudem bin ich echter Feinschmecker, und mir würde das Esser-Herz bluten, soetwas zu sehen.
Es gibt nämlich auch Leute bei mir im Bekanntenkreis, die Fische oft nur töten, um sie den Angelzeitschriften zu melden. Danach landen sie in der Tonne oder für 2 Jahre im Gefrierfach und dann in der Tonne.

MFG
Timo


----------



## LAC (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ FangeNichts
Jonas, leider gibt es solche Leute, die die Natur wie Dreck behandeln. Deshalb versuche ich jedes mal wenn ich angeln bin, auch mit meinen 14 Jahren, als Vorbild zu wirken. Dazu gehört, keinen Dreck zu hinterlassen, und einen vernünftigen Grund haben, die Fische zu verwerten, außer sie in die Biotonne zu werfen. Zudem bin ich echter Feinschmecker, und mir würde das Esser-Herz bluten, soetwas zu sehen.

Timo, für deine zeilen bekommst du die note eins und von mir einen orden.
Gruß Otto


----------



## carpfreak1990 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ja das mach ich auch !! Aber sowas kann ich einfach nicht verstehen!!!

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Carpfreak
Jonas, deine zeilen: 
Habe bei sauber machen meiner fische unter kodd, 10 super barsche alle ü25 gesehen die einfach in die abfalltonne geworfen wurden sowas kann ich nicht verstehen.

Ich kann es verstehen, da diese menschen nichts mit dem fisch zu tun haben - für sie zählt nur der drill bzw. die masse beim hering, da sie dadurch befriedigt werden und  außerdem daraus noch geld machen können durch den verkauf der fische.
Man sollte sie bestrafen und ihnen das angeln verbieten. In meinen augen sind sie ja schon bestraft, da sie eine bestimmte denkweise haben und nur bei gleichgesinnten ankommen. Nun hassen mich einige sicherlich durch diese worte, wenn sie mut haben sollen sie farbe bekennen und dieses posten, dass sie auch so handeln. 
Alle die so handeln und den fisch verkaufen, werden sich jetzt zu wort melden :q - es sind ja reichlich, die es machen.


----------



## anschmu (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Carpfreak
> Jonas, deine zeilen:
> Habe bei sauber machen meiner fische unter kodd, 10 super barsche alle ü25 gesehen die einfach in die abfalltonne geworfen wurden sowas kann ich nicht verstehen.
> 
> Ich kann es verstehen, da diese menschen nichts mit dem fisch zu tun haben ...........  Ich stimme euch da voll und ganz zu ! In meiner Anfangszeit in HS haben wir auch Hering auf Teufelkommraus geangelt ! Aber zum Schluß mußte ich sie verschenken um sie überhaupt zu verwerten ! Heute fange ich nur noch soviel wie ich selber essen kann ! Außerdem ekelt mich das langsam an wie mit dem Fisch im Hafen von sogenannten Anglern umgegangen wird ! Hauptsache Masse ! Da fahr ich doch lieber an einen ruhigen Forellensee uind brauch mir diesen Massenmord nicht mit anzusehen ! Gruß Andreas   - noch 6 Stunden bis Bjerregard


----------



## FangeNichts5 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> Ich kann es verstehen, da diese menschen nichts mit dem fisch zu tun haben - für sie zählt nur der drill bzw. die masse beim hering, da sie dadurch befriedigt werden und außerdem daraus noch geld machen können durch den verkauf der fische.
> Man sollte sie bestrafen und ihnen das angeln verbieten. In meinen augen sind sie ja schon bestraft, da sie eine bestimmte denkweise haben und nur bei gleichgesinnten ankommen. Nun hassen mich einige sicherlich durch diese worte, wenn sie mut haben sollen sie farbe bekennen und dieses posten, dass sie auch so handeln.
> Alle die so handeln und den fisch verkaufen, werden sich jetzt zu wort melden :q - es sind ja reichlich, die es machen.


 
Stimmt, sie bestrafen sich selber. Die Natur holt sich aber alles zurück. Die werden schon sehen|znaika:
Zu diesem Thema "Sein eigenes Ego befriedigen" hat Rammstein )) ein gutes Lied geschrieben. Es heißt "Mehr". Hier mal ein Link dazu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6ZZaHhs7ic
Leider ist das bei Youtube etwas verzerrt... Aber es geht ja um den Text.

MFG
Timo


----------



## LAC (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ FangeNichts

Timo, danke für den Link, - trifft den nagel auf den kopf - finde ich sehr gut, obwohl ich ein alter knopf bin und mehr die trachtenjodler liebe,  da muss ich nicht hinhörnen und kann in ruhe dabei einschlafen und in der ferne ihre vogelstimmen hören  hab halt eine musikalische ader 

Bin jetzt vom lied richtig wach geworden und werde heute hart arbeiten - denn ich will mehr :q deshalb bieten wir mehr als Meer. :q

Ich spiele oft mit den worten, deshalb haben mich meine studenten nicht immer verstanden - da sie mit den gedanken beim jodeln waren.
Hier mal nur für dich drei musikalische links, womit wir hier demnächst jodeln.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwMdKnp7Sfo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89t3H-HDTb0
http://www.jacobanderskov.dk/

Gruß


----------



## Quappenjäger (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

na otto wenn du sowas auf kudder hörst verschwinden alle fische und das risiko besteht das der kahn absäuft |uhoh:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

leute wir machen das so. stellt euch vor ihr seit in dänemark , sitzt am wasser mit ner angel in der hand. schliesst bitte eure augen und hört euch diese lied an 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNQB5cbS4dY&feature=related

macht es mal. augen schliessen und geniessen:

ps: @ Otto. ist gebucht. ich meld mich aber noch bei dir. aber eine nehmen wir schonmal. wenn matze frei bekommt nehmen wir 2


----------



## Costas (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> leute wir machen das so. stellt euch vor ihr seit in dänemark , sitzt am wasser mit ner angel in der hand. schliesst bitte eure augen und hört euch diese lied an
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNQB5cbS4dY&feature=related
> 
> ...



Cooler Junge der Israel. Israel Kamakawiwo Ob er auch angelt?


----------



## Tisie (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Ob er auch angelt?


Zumindest schwimmt er, wenn er beim angeln ins Wasser fallen sollte => *klick* :q

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## FangeNichts5 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Otto
Na, dann hab ich dich aber animert!
Kann mir nur leider gerade nicht die Links anschauen, da ich übr den PC von der Firma meines Vaters gerade schreibe. Wird aber heute Abend nachgeholt, versprochen.

MFG
Timo


----------



## LAC (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ quappie
ich stinke nur nach fisch und bin künstlerisch unbegabt :q jedoch unsere tochter, die musikwissenschaftlerin ist und nicht nach fisch stinkt, kennt sich bestens aus und würde diese musik auf einen kahn wo die schuppen fliegen nicht aufführen, da zu wenig personen mitfahren, deshalb bei uns, da können 300 menschen es hören. :q Diese art von musik gefällt dir nicht, ist nicht schlimm, ist jazz und blues. 
Damit dir die haare nicht zu berge stehen und du dich beim hören der musik nicht verschluckst hier extra für dich ein ohrwurm  - sind bekannt und bekannte von mir. Da werden erinnerungen wach.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sh5-D2A-B8E

@ Wolfsburg Virus
Fabi, alles klar, du musst nicht immer alles verraten mit meinen haken.:q
Danke für den link, ich habe mir den regenbogen angehört - jedoch bin ich nicht blind, habe die augen geöffnet dabei haben sich bei mir auch die schnürbänder geöffnet - als ich es sah und hörte, uhh, uhh, uhhh so exotisch ist es. Hier ist er und es in einer anderen form, nicht dass du diese formen annimmst.:q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1bFr2SWP1I&feature=related

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass er ein guter brandungsangler werden kann- siehe filmchen. Die fische suchen förmlich schutz bei ihm vor der sonne.

@ Costas,
ich habe christian zu dir geschickt - danke für den gruß - er ist glücklich :q und übt fleißig.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Wenn es jetzt um musik geht !! Bin ich dabei, ist bisschen lustig !!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aljrK5iBpYE

gruß
Jonas


----------



## FangeNichts5 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Otto
Habe mir die Links angeschaut, aber am ehesten spricht mich davon der Blues an. Hab auch so ne kleine Schiene für Blues:m

Jetzt werden wir aber wirklich musikalisch hier im Thread. 
Für Otto habe ich dann noch etwas, für morgen früh, damit du dann wach bist: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvqkwvA9i4Q Oder hast du frei?:q
Ich finde das auf dem Album echt klasse, wie Metallica ein Orchester mit sich selbst kombiniert. Einfach geil:k!

Heute haben wir auch unser Ferienhaus gebucht. Es liegt, wie letztes Jahr, in Bork Havn, und ist unweit des Skjern-Museums. Zudem liegt die Falen Au nur etwa 50 Meter vom Haus entfernt :q also fast im Garten.

MFG
Timo


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

tja leider werden wir ihn nicht mehr sehen. er ist leider tot.

mfg


----------



## carpfreak1990 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

War jemand eigtlich schon mal mit belly boot auf dem fjord?? 
Habe im video bei bissclips gehört da die meinten das, man dort gut mit belly boot fischen kann!!!

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Carpfreak 1990
Jonas, zwischendurch eine kleine musikalische einlage, lockert ja den thread etwas auf, hier geht es ja förmlich nur um fünf fischarten und ich habe schon alles zig mal gepostet. Nicht schlecht deine einlage mit dem fritz, der frische fische fängt. 
Berlin ist ein ganz guter hot spot.
Betreffend des belly bootes gebe ich dir recht, der untere ausläufer des fjordes ist super für belly boot angler.

@ FangeNichts
Timo, ich kann den Link nicht öffnen, ist jedoch nicht tragisch, da ich keinen wachrüttler benötige, ich bin immer wach im kopf, wenn ich die augen geöffnet habe und freie zeiten habe ich kaum, bestimme es aber selbst was ich mache und wie lange ich schaffe. Diese woche z.b. habe ich fast jeden tag mit zwei freunden (Peter und Chtristian die auch bordies sind) zwei stunden geangelt entweder am fjord auf barsch und hecht oder in Hvide sande auf hering und hornhecht geangelt. Haben reichlich gefangen, vom barsch über hecht bis hin zum hering und hornhecht. 
Gestern hatte ich eine kleine auseinandersetzung an der schleuse, eine frau fing heringe und schmiss sie immer wieder ins wasser. Da habe ich sie gefragt, auf welche fische sie gehen würde, da sie die heringe immer wieder ins wasser wirft, die jedoch schon vorher auf dem boden rumzappelten und alle schuppen verloren hatte. Das sagte sie auf hering, ich sagte dann, das sind welche, da antwortete sie zu mir, wir haben schon reichlich, jetzt will ich nur noch große haben. Ich sagte, es ist nicht die feine art zu angeln, da sagte sie sie wäre im angelverein und würde nichts falsches machen. Inzwischen kam ihr mann und schiss mich an, ich sollte mich um meine fische kümmern und mich rumdrehen und weiter angeln, er wäre schon lange im angelverein und würde sich richtig verhalten. Leider habe ich nicht nach dem angelverein gefragt - dann könnte man ihn jetzt hier auch lesen.

Nun kenne ich dein domizil - unmittelbar am wikinger museum - dieses fließgewässer die falen au, wird im oberen bereich lydum au genannt. Im unteren bereich von der straße die nach Skjern bzw. Tarm  von Nr. Nebel geht, ist es die falen au und hat ein kanalcharakter, im einlauf vom ringköbingfjord - dort wo das museum liegt - kann man auf der westlichen seite sehr gut barsche und rotaugen fangen, Am östlichen ufer liegen häuser sowie das museum und man kann dort nicht angeln.  Nördlich von der brücke etwa 200 m weiter ist auf der östlichen seite ein kleiner hafen, auch diese region ist ein gutes angelrevier. Du kannst also, alles per schuster rappen ablaufen, wobei vom museum bis nach bork hafen der fjord sehr flach ist und dort auch die surfer sind und kein gutes angelgebiet ist.


----------



## okram24 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Leute,

wir wollen am Sonntag, den 04.07.2010 wieder ein Angel-Treffen in HS an der Schleuse machen!
Als Zeit dachte ich so Treffen gegen 15:00 Uhr im Kaffee neben dem Angelladen an der Schleuse, Abends wieder Grillen, Ende offen, zwischendurch viel angeln und plaudern!
Das Treffen aus dem Letzen Jahr habe ich noch in sehr guter Erinnerung, es war sehr lustig mit vielen interessanten Boardies!!!
Mit einigen Boardies habe ich schon Kontakt aufgenommen und werde hier mal eine Teilnehmer-Liste eröffnen!
Neben den Namen des Telnehmers könnt Ihr noch eintragen, was Ihr zum Grillen mitbringt!

1. okram24 Einmalgrill+6 Bratwürste
2. Costas vogekochte Kartoffeln in Alu-Folie:vik:
3. FangeNichts5
4. LAC
5. ...
6. ...
7. ...

Wenn Ihr in der Nähe seit und auch mitmachen wollt, einfach in die Liste eintragen!!!

Gruß Marko


----------



## carpfreak1990 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Schade das ich noch nicht da bin !!

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Marko,
freue mich, dass du es jetzt mal in die hand genommen hast. Ich bringe noch einen Einweggrill mit und 25 Heringe |supergri die fange ich in der zeit wo wir warten müssen, bis die grillkohle glühend ist. Bring auch noch ein fläschchen mit und etwas grillfleisch. Trag das mal ein. Jürgen Breithardt ist momentan in hamburg, werde ihnen in der nacht eine pn senden ob er in der zeit auch hier ist - wenn er in der zeit hier ist - ist er dabei. Ich werde auch noch gäste mitbringen, die angler sind.

@ Kuhni2007
Bordie Kuhni2007 (peter), der süchtig nach sand und meer ist, hat mich gebeten einen kleinen bericht zu schreiben, da er keine zeit hat und inzwischen im krankenhaus mit den fischfingern den patienten neue gelenke einsetzt, damit sie keine steife glieder bekommen und nach gelungener operation auch noch die angel bewegen können.
Hier ist er in kurzform:
Peter mit frau sowie seine schwester und christian (bordie SchwensdtC) aus süddeutschland sind freunde des hauses und waren eine woche in dänemark. Täglich stand das angeln auf dem plan sowie interessante gebiete der region zu besuchen. Beim angeln war ich immer dabei und wir haben im unteren bereich des fjordes d.h. am ausläufer südlich von nymindegab an verschiedenen stellen auf barsch geangelt, in den frühen abendstunden etwa 2 stunden immer. Die fänge konnten sich sehen lassen und wir landeten immer bis zu 20 barsche. Zwei, drei kleine waren dabei, die anderen hatten einen länge bis zu 30 cm. Insgesamt wurden dabei auch noch einige hechte gelandet, die wir jedoch wieder eingesetzt haben da sie uns leid taten und keine besondere größe hatten. Ich habe zu peter gesagt, bordie hechtkiller, der diese stelle sehr gut kennt, da er im schlamm dort gesteckt hat, wird ihn sich schon holen, da er dann gewachsen und reif ist, für die pfanne. Insgesammt war die fjordangelei sehr gut, wobei weniger die rotaugen gebissen haben , denn da hatte peter im letzten jahr sagenhafte fänge, bis zu 30 stück darunter kapitale brocken von über 30 cm länge.
In hvide sande haben wir bei geöffneter schleuse geangelt, peter sowie seine schwester und christian haben mit pose, die hornhechte am ersten schleusentor (nordseite) zum meer überlistet. Heringe wurden an der stromkante gefangen, noch vor zwei tagen hat peter dort heringe gezogen. Die heringe und hornhechte habe ich nicht gezählt, jedoch hatte wir immer so um die 40-60 heringe insgesamt und etwa 12- 15 hornhechte.  Am letzten tag, haben wir ein lagerfeuer gemacht und 20 heringe auf dem grill geworfen. Zu erwähnen sein auch noch, dass christian sich bei bordie costas sich eine neue fliegenrute geholt hat und bei uns in der au am letzten tag, die fische geärgert hat |supergri  d.h. sie ihn, denn er hatte mehrere bisse u.a. auch ein hecht zweimal an der rute aber nicht landen können. 
Peter, danke für die pn, habe ich falsch zeugnis gepostet oder ist alles ok. Freue mich dass ihr gut angekommen seid, sende mir mal die fotos.


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Jürgen Breithardt ist momentan in hamburg, werde ihnen in der nacht eine pn senden ob er in der zeit auch hier ist - wenn er in der zeit hier ist - ist er dabei. 


@ Otto,#h

bin vor wenigen Minuten wieder zu Hause angekommen.
War super im Musikal "König der Löwen".Die Tour hätte sich 
schon allein dafür gelohnt.#6#6#6
Wetter war natürlich phantastisch,und klassse Futter.Haben 
uns in den 3 Tagen einiges anschauen können.Manches habe
ich verstanden und gerne aufgenommen.Aber Abends habe ich mich doch etwas gewundert.Als ich auf dem Weg zu den
Landungsbrücken an der Davidswache abgebogen bin,standen dort mindestens 25-30 nette freundliche Mädels
in Reihe neben einander und sprachen mich Anfangs alle sehr
freundlich an. 
Was ich dann aber nicht kapiert habe: Falls ich das Gespräch mit ihnen in seltsamerweise verschiedenen Sprachen (englisch,spanisch,griechisch) fortsetzen wolle,so koste es
unglaubliche 50€ je 30 Minuten.#c#c#c
War mir dann doch zu teuer.#q
Werde mich im Herbst in der VHS anmelden.


Zum von Marko vorgeschlageren Treffen kann ich leider nicht.Bin erst ab 17.7. wieder da.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

standen dort mindestens 25-30 nette freundliche Mädels
in Reihe neben einander und sprachen mich Anfangs alle sehr
freundlich an. 
Was ich dann aber nicht kapiert habe: Falls ich das Gespräch mit ihnen in seltsamerweise verschiedenen Sprachen (englisch,spanisch,griechisch) fortsetzen wolle,so koste es
unglaubliche 50€ je 30 Minuten.#c#c#c
War mir dann doch zu teuer.#q
Werde mich im Herbst in der VHS anmelden.


Jürgen, 
haben diese netten mädels dich angesprochen ? - wusste doch, dass du ein gefragter mensch bist ! 
Sie haben auch kein falsch zeugnis geredet mit den 30 minuten - wobei das kontaktgespräch mitgezählt wird - dann geht die post ab und in 12 minuten sind alle glücklich oder nicht.
Ein volkshochschulkursus zu belegen,wäre zeitverschwendung, da die sprachen sich ständig ändern. Analphabeten bzw. taubstumme die mit 50 euro oder mehr winken - werden auch bedient, mann muss nicht den mund aufmachen nur den daumen zwischen den zeigefinger klemmen und den geldsack öffnen - dann läuft alles von selbst.  Solch ein service hat man nicht in hvide sande |supergri

Hamburg ist schon eine pulsierende stadt und oft erlaube ich mir, ein fachgespräche mit den netten mädels zu führen, da jede andere verkaufsstrategien hat - es sind sehr erfrischende gespräche - man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.

Und wenn schon vom fischfang die rede ist, warst du denn auch auf dem fischmarkt, der nicht weit entfernt liegt ?

Freue mich, dass es euch gefallen hat - dieser tag wird nur einmal gefeiert. Pn kommt morgen.
LG


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Otto,#h
> 
> bin vor wenigen Minuten wieder zu Hause angekommen.
> War super im Musikal "König der Löwen".Die Tour hätte sich
> ...



dann hättest du ja schon bei mir vorbei komemn können. das ja nicht weit wech gewesen. aber hast gesehen vom zelt aus kannst gut angeln. achso wann bist du wieder in hvide ? wir sind wohl ab 05.07 oder vieleicht ab 14.07

mfg


----------



## Costas (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Otto,#h

bin vor wenigen Minuten wieder zu Hause angekommen.
War super im Musikal "König der Löwen".Die Tour hätte sich 
schon allein dafür gelohnt.#6#6#6
Wetter war natürlich phantastisch,und klassse Futter.Haben 
uns in den 3 Tagen einiges anschauen können.Manches habe
ich verstanden und gerne aufgenommen.Aber Abends habe ich mich doch etwas gewundert.Als ich auf dem Weg zu den
Landungsbrücken an der Davidswache abgebogen bin,standen dort mindestens 25-30 nette freundliche Mädels
in Reihe neben einander und sprachen mich Anfangs alle sehr
freundlich an. 
Was ich dann aber nicht kapiert habe: Falls ich das Gespräch mit ihnen in seltsamerweise verschiedenen Sprachen (englisch,spanisch,griechisch) fortsetzen wolle,so koste es
unglaubliche 50€ je 30 Minuten.#c#c#c
War mir dann doch zu teuer.#q
Werde mich im Herbst in der VHS anmelden.


Zum von Marko vorgeschlageren Treffen kann ich leider nicht.Bin erst ab 17.7. wieder da.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:[/QUOTE]

@Jürgen
Griechisch? Hätte ich nie gedacht...unglaublich, welchen Einfluss die Finanzkrise in Griechenland hatte.

@Marko
Danke für die Initiative für das Treffen. Ich bringe auch was  fischfreies Fleisch mit 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> dann hättest du ja schon bei mir vorbei komemn können. das ja nicht weit wech gewesen. aber hast gesehen vom zelt aus kannst gut angeln. achso wann bist du wieder in hvide ? wir sind wohl ab 05.07 oder vieleicht ab 14.07
> 
> mfg


 


Hallo Fabi,#h

bin ab 17.7. oben. Fabi,um die Uhrzeit hättest du uns wahrscheinlich die Türe nicht mehr aufgemacht.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Griechisch? Hätte ich nie gedacht...unglaublich, welchen Einfluss die Finanzkrise in Griechenland hatte.

@ Hallo Costas #h
die zeiten haben sich doch geändert, in der griechischen antike - es ist ja die grundlage und mutter unserer abendländischen kultur (nicht ganz die minoische war etwas früher) - hat man diese schönheiten aus stein gehauen, und nur herrschaftliche leute kamen in dem genuß beim gelagere. 
Heute kommen sie auch zum volke und laufen lebend auf den steinkanten in hamburg rum. Das ist doch erfrischend und belebt die strassen. Auch wenn einige dieses nicht mögen, jedoch ein blick werfen sie alle drauf. In amsterdam sitzen sie, wie gott sie geschaffen hat, hinter dem first class hotel kransnapolsky (5*) im glaskasten und zeigen ihre schönheit von allen seiten. Ich wollte auch mal einen blick drauf werfen, klappte jedoch nicht, da die japaner sich die nase an der scheibe platt drücken um gute fotos zu machen.
Frauen und wein - lautet nicht so ein griechisches lied - ist herrlich und super, kann aber auch der erste schritt einer finanzkrise sein.

Costas, was läuft denn momentan an der skjern au - zeigen sich die kapitalen schönheiten nicht oder bekommst du sie am haken. Berichte mal wie es momentan  mit dem fischen dort aussieht, wollte mal einen tag los. Wann kannst du ? - dann gehen wir zusammen. Sende mir mal eine pn.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Fabi,#h
> 
> bin ab 17.7. oben. Fabi,um die Uhrzeit hättest du uns wahrscheinlich die Türe nicht mehr aufgemacht.
> 
> ...



hallo wir nicht. fahren erst wieder am 04.09 hoch zu otto

mfg


----------



## FangeNichts5 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hier mal eben der Bericht vom Nachtangeln. Ist aus dem Bremer Trööt kopiert, da ich keine Lust habe, alles noch mal zu schreiben|rolleyes:

Hab mal wieder nen Fang zu melden, aber stopp, erstmal die Vorgeschichte:
Gestern um 17:00 Uhr im Vereinsheim des ASV Odisheim (unweit von Bad Bederkesa), waren ein Bekannter, mein Vater und ich. Wir nahmen am Nachtangeln des ASV Odisheim am Hadelner Kanal teil. 
Bereits eine Stunde später fing es an, allerdings eher schleppend: Obwohl ich etwas anfütterte und mit ganzen 2 Feederruten mit Futterkörben fischte, gab es nach 2 Stunden gerade einmal drei zaghafte Anfasser. Als ich die Grundrute mit Rotwürmern kontrollieren wollte, kam immerhin ein Barsch von etwa 15cm heraus. Dieser hatte sich aber unbemerkt an meinen Köder gemacht. 
Bis dahin hatte mein Vater auch gerade erst einen Kaulbarsch und unser Bekannter einen Brassen von etwa 25cm. Die ganze Nacht ging bei uns nichts, aber gar nichts! Ich verlor noch einen kleinen (vermutlich) Aal, der sich kurz vorm Ufer verabschiedet hatte... Danach baute ich alle Feederruten für die Aale um.
Bis morgens um 3:00 Uhr ging weiterhin nichts. Dann gab es aber Bisse auf die Feederruten meines Bekannten. Er fing in der Folge 5 mittlere Brassen, 1 Barsch und 1 Aland. Insgesamt kam er auf etwa 2700 Gramm (Friedfisch)Gewicht. Zudem fing er noch einen guten Aal von etwa 430 Gramm.
Mein Vater konnte nichts mehr fangen. Dafür hat er aber letztes Jahr gut gefangen
Ich blieb die ganze Zeit beim Aalangeln, und das wurde belohnt: Gegen 6:30Uhr hörte ich auf einmal ein heftiges Klingeln. Ich rannte einen 50 Meter Spurt, Anschlag, und der saß. So einen Run (von mir und vom Fisch) hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr erlebt. Als ich sah, was an die Oberfläche kam, war ich enttäuscht und erfreut zugleich: Es war kein Aal (ist ja kein Wunder bei mir...), dafür ein fetter Brassen. Bei der Landung verlief alles Reibungslos, und ich konnte einen Brassen von 1430 Gramm und 45cm präsentieren. Gebissen hat er auf ein Madenbündel aus etwa 15-20 Maden am 2er Haken! Hat mich schon ein wenig gewundert|rolleyes
Allerdings blieb das mein einzig großer Fisch diesen Abend.

Bei der Siegerehrung des Nachtangelns war ich schon ein bisschen stolz auf mich, dass ich neben vielen Erfahrenen Leuten belohnt wurde. Die andreren in meinem Alter gingen leer aus.

MFG
Timo


----------



## okram24 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Leute,

hier nochmal die aktualisierte Liste zu unserem Angel-Teffen in HS am 04.07.2010:

1. okram24 - Einweggrill+6 Bratwürste
+ Söhne
2. Costas - vorgekochte Kartoffeln in Alu-Folie:vik:+ fischfreies Fleisch|supergri
3. FangeNichts5
4. LAC - Einweggrill + Grillfleisch + Fläschen:m
+ Gäste von Otto
5. ...
6. ...
7. ...

Wenn Ihr in der Nähe seit und auch mitmachen wollt, einfach in die Liste eintragen!!!

@LAC: Otto, hast Du den Pavillon neben der Schleuse schon für uns reserviert?|director:

Gruß Marko


----------



## FangeNichts5 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Marko
Werde noch mit meinem Vater sprechen, aber nach dem Stand der Dinge, werden wir wohl Salate (Krautsalat, Kartoffelsalat, Tzaziki) und etwas Fleisch mitbringen, du wuirst aber auf jeden Fall noch diese Woche bescheid bekommen.

Ich glaube ich gehe jetzt ins Bett|schlaf: Da sieht man mal, wie so ein Nachtangeln die innere Uhr verwirrt. Ich habe eben sogar den Fernseher angemacht, und mich gewundert, warum noch kein Simpsons kommt, dabei kommen die ja erst um 18:00 Uhr|rolleyes. Mir kommt gerade alles vor wie Abend, dabei haben wir Mittag.

MFG
Timo


----------



## Costas (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Hallo Costas #h..............
> 
> Costas, was läuft denn momentan an der skjern au - zeigen sich die kapitalen schönheiten nicht oder bekommst du sie am haken. Berichte mal wie es momentan  mit dem fischen dort aussieht, wollte mal einen tag los. Wann kannst du ? - dann gehen wir zusammen. Sende mir mal eine pn.



Hallo Otto

Wir können uns gern mal diese Woche treffen. Ich habe Dir eine PN geschickt. 

Zur Zeit fangen sie nur noch grosse Fische an der Skjern Au. Nach dem Saisonrekord vom letzten Monat vom 19kg-Lachs, hat einer letzte Woche einen bei 17,5kg gelandet. Sonst sind sie im Schnitt um die 8-13 kg. Viel beachtlicher war eine Meerforelle von 94cm und 11,3kg. Das ist anscheinend ein Allzeit-Rekord für die Skjern Au.

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo Otto
> 
> Wir können uns gern mal diese Woche treffen. Ich habe Dir eine PN geschickt.
> 
> ...



hallo sowas hätte ich auch noch gerne hihi

mfg


----------



## carpfreak1990 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo sowas hätte ich auch noch gerne hihi
> 
> mfg


 

Wer nicht??

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo* sowas hätte ich auch noch gerne hihi*
> 
> mfg


 




Sei du mal erst mit deinem 14cm Barsch zufrieden.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## jottweebee (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Otto

Ich benötige deinen Rat. Es geht um das Einlegen der Heringe in dänischem Essig.

Die ersten Heringe habe ich sofort in Salzlake eingelegt und anschließend in den dänischen Essig mit Zucker und Zwiebeln gegeben.

Die zweite Portion hatte ich eingefroren und dann in Essig eingelegt. Das Ergebnis: die Heringe waren kurz davor sich aufzulösen. Vermutlich wird durch das Einfrieren die Zellstruktur zerstört und der 5% Essigsud löst das Fleisch auf.

Die nächsten Heringe, die ich einlegen will, liegen noch in Salzlake. Die werden dann gewässert, um das Salz zu entziehen, dann kommen sie in den Essigsud.

Ich haben den dk Essig so genommen wie er ist. Nur kräftig Zucker dazu gegeben und aufgekocht. Nach dem Abkühlen über die Heringe gegossen.

Du machst ja Bratheringe damit. Die Heringe hast du doch auch vorher eingefroren. Wie ist die Mischung, in der die Heringe dann anschließend eingelegt werden?


----------



## kuhni2704 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@jottweebee, ich bin zwar nicht der Otto, kenne aber Otto auch sehr gut und habe bereits reichlich Erfahrung mit der Verarbeitung der Bratheringe aus Hvide Sande gemacht.
Hier ein Rezept für Brathering das etwa so im "Feinschmecker" stand, einer Fachzeitschrift für Profi-Köche.
500ml Essig
1500ml Wasser
Salz und Zucker nach Geschmack
Gewürze (z.B. Nelken, Biozitronenscheiben, Kräuter wie Rosmarin, Dill, Oregano, Thymian, etc, Pfefferkörner) Hier kann man phantasievoll und experimentierfreudig sein.

Einen Sud aus diesen Zutaten kochen, ca. 10 min lang. Mit Salz und Pfeffer muss man sich an das richtige Mischungsverhältnis herantasten.

Gleichzeitig die ausgenommenen Heringe , am besten ohne Kopf und Kiemen innen und außen salzen, in Mehl wenden und in Öl (nicht Butter!!) goldbraun braten. 

Die Heringe in den noch heißen, nicht mehr kochenden Sud geben und langsam abkühlen lassen, später in den Kühlschrank.

Wenn die Heringe mindestens 12, besser 24h im Sud liegen sind die kleinen nervigen Gräten aufgelöst, das Fleisch fällt förmlich von der Wirbelsäule. Mit diesem Rezept kann man wirklich punkten. Guten Appetit.


Ich habe mit meiner Frau und meiner Schwester sowie Boardie SchwendtC bei Otto, eine Woche lang und wir haben, wie immer mit Otto bestens gefangen. Obwohl keine direkte Heringsaison mehr war, habe ich am letzten Tag an der Schleuse, Nordseite ca 50 Heringe in 45 min gefangen, habe dann aufgehört weil ich nur den Fisch mitnehme, den ich auch verwerten kann. Habe nur 2mal rausgezogen ohne einen Fisch dran zu haben. Hornhechte sind auch gut gegangen, am letzten Tag absolut klares Wasser, man konnte bis zum Grund sehen und die Hornies auf Sicht angeln, im ersten Schleusentor haben sie sie aufgehalten und direkt an der Mauer auf der Nordseite der Schleuse zum Meer hin.

Das Wetter war bestens, Otto gab wie immer kompetente Hilfe. Ein gemeinsamer Abend am Lagerfeuer mit Heringen, roten Pölsern und Marschmallow, sowie reichlich Wein und Bier haben den Urlaub gemütlich ausklingen lassen. Trotz dieser gefährlichen Mischung aus inkompatiblen Lebensmittels ging es uns allen prächtig. Schön waren auch die guten Barschfänge im Fjord, so große Exemplare (25-30cm), kein einziger winziger, sind in den süddeutschen Flüssen nicht sehr häufig.

@Otto, bis hoffentlich sehr bald mal wieder.

Schönen Gruß
Peter


----------



## Michael_05er (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem ich eine ganze Weile nur mitgelesen habe, melde ich mich auch mal wieder. Nach drei Monaten heftiger Renovierungen und Planungen haben wir unseren Umzug gut hinter uns gebracht und werden am Samstag für zwei Wochen alles hinter uns lassen und nach Argab starten. Zwei Wochen lesen, schlafen und angeln, ich freu mich wie ein kleines Kind! Wie sieht es denn im Moment mit Heringen und Hornhechten aus, läuft es noch? Habe überlegt, dass man am besten während eines WM-Spiels Deutschland-Dänemark an die Schleuse gehen sollte, da wird dann Platz sein :g

Makrelen wird man wegen des langen Winters wohl noch keine zu Gesicht bekommen, oder? Und ist sonst jemand ab Samstag in Hvide Sande? Das Treffen am 04.07. ist für mich zu spät, da sind wir schon wieder weg... @Otto und Costas: Habt Ihr vom 12.-26. Zeit für ein paar Stündchen am Wasser? Ich schreib Euch mal eine PN.

Der Wetterbericht für Hvide Sande ist ja eher gemischt, ich hoffe, es wird halbwegs schön. Grüße an alle,
Michael


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Sei du mal erst mit deinem 14cm Barsch zufrieden.:q
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



nein 14cm war nur der kopf. hihi


----------



## SchwendtC (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hi,
war echt super, meine ersten Horni´s! Vielen Dank Otto! Mit der richtigen Technik echt kein Problem. Die Bullen-Herde die mich beim Fliegenfischen am Bach aufs Horn nehmen wollte, weißt noch? Werd ich nie vergessen!:q Ach ja, vielen vielen Dank nochmal dass du unser Auto aus dem Sandloch in den Dünen gezogen hast!
@Peter: Danke für das leckere Bratheringrezept is voll lecker! Demnächst denk ich könnt ma mal am Main bei Dir auf Zander Jiggen oder?

Also dann 
war ein super geiler Urlaub mit euch allen! 

LG
Christian


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



SchwendtC schrieb:


> Hi,
> war echt super, meine ersten Horni´s! Vielen Dank Otto! Mit der richtigen Technik echt kein Problem. Die Bullen-Herde die mich beim Fliegenfischen am Bach aufs Horn nehmen wollte, weißt noch? Werd ich nie vergessen!:q Ach ja, vielen vielen Dank nochmal dass du unser Auto aus dem Sandloch in den Dünen gezogen hast!
> @Peter: Danke für das leckere Bratheringrezept is voll lecker! Demnächst denk ich könnt ma mal am Main bei Dir auf Zander Jiggen oder?
> 
> ...



bei den hornhechten brauchst keine technik. die kannst fast mit den händen fangen so viele sind da


----------



## LAC (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ okram 24
noch habe ich nicht den pavillion reserviert, wird aber gemacht, da ich eine liedchen jodeln will und wir vom wind geschütz sind  Das letzte mal habe ich ja auf dem boden gelegen und nur noch geblasen, damit der grill eine flamme zeigte.

@ Fange Nichts
Nicht schlecht dein fang, früh übt sich wer ein meister werden will.

@ Costas
pn ist unterwegs - bleiben in verbindung. 

@ SchwendtC
Christian, du bist nicht der erste, den ich aus dem sand gezogen habe - so ist es, wenn man frauen ans steuer lässt. Habe mir allrad angelegt, damit ich im fjord fahren kann. Dann habe ich ein stilles plätzchen und kann aus dem wagen angeln - da überall angler im schilf stehen.

@ Wolfsburg Virus
Fabi, kannst du im september haben - ich werde costas ansprechen und er nennt dir alle guten stellen. Du zeigst sie mir dann. solltest du stecken bleiben mit der wathose, ziehe dich auch raus mit dem wagen.
Und zeig mir bitte wie du die hornhecht mit der hand fängst, greifst du da in deine hosentasche oder wie machst du das? |supergri

@ Jottweebee
Michael, bordie Kuhni (Peter) hat dir ja schon ein rezept gepostet. Ich wälze die heringe nicht in mehl sondern in paniermehl, dann werden sie etwas krustiger - sonst ist mein rezept etwa gleich, wobei ich noch loorbeerblätter und wacholderbeeren und dill dabei lege - auch die mischung mit essig und wasser mache ich etwas anders, jedoch kannst du da walten wie du willst. Dieses kannst du auch vorher abschmecken.
Ich nehme frsiche d.h. eingefrorene Heringe die nicht vorher in salz bzw. lake gelegen haben - die ich dann brate und dann einlege. Liegen sie vorher in salz bzw. lake - dann fallen sie dir beim einlegen von den gräten und du hast förmlich eine fischsuppe, nach zwei tagen


----------



## carpfreak1990 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

genau so macht meine mutter das auch otto:q!!!!!!!!!!!!

gruß
Jonas


----------



## kuhni2704 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Jottweebee: Unbedingt frische oder gefrorene Heringe verwenden. Ich rate dringend von der Verwendung von Salzheringen als Brathering ab. Ansonsten gutes Gelingen.

@SchwendC: Hallo Christian. Dein Sandloch hätte auch fast meine Passat noch geschluckt beim Rausziehen. Gottseidank hat Otto aber Allradantrieb und wir noch so viel Verstand|kopfkrat den Passat nicht ganz im Sand zu versenken. Letztlich konnten wir zumindest ihn noch mit purer Muskelkraft und wohldosiertem Gaspedal noch retten. Waren echt schöne Tage mit Euch allen. Freu mich aufs Zanderjiggen mit Dir am Main.
Gruß Peter


----------



## LAC (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Carpfreak1990
Jonas, welch eine freude. Ich bin mutters kind und habe etwas von ihr gelernt - eingelegte bratheringe zu machen. Der unterschied liegt nur darin, dass sie die heringe kaufen musste.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Otto 
Das wäre auch schlimm, wenn du dir deine heringe selber fangen müsstest. 

Was lauft gerade in Hvide Sande imoment?

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Carpfreak1990
was soll schon in hvide sande laufen, nur heringe und hornfische sonst nichts d.h. angler die sie suchen.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> @Otto
> Das wäre auch schlimm, wenn du dir deine heringe selber fangen müsstest.
> 
> Was lauft gerade in Hvide Sande imoment?
> ...


genau doofe frage. :q


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hey würde gerne an eurem Treffen teilnehmen da ich zu der Zeit mich gerade in dem schönen Hvide Sande aufhalte...bringe natürlich auch noch was mit.
Auf was angeln wir denn so nebenbei?
Darf nämlich leider nicht mein komplettes Tackle mitschleppen :c

Gruß
David


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Eine kurze Info an alle,die es noch nicht wußten.
Vergangene Woche wurden an der Schleuse 3 Makrelen
auf einen Schlag mit Heringspaternoster gefangen.Und
das um diese Jahreszeit nach hartem Winter.#q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Michael_05er (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Klingt interessant, gibt es denn schon Makrelentouren mit dem Kutter? Muss ich wohl doch noch ein paar Makrelenpaternoster besorgen... Haltet mich auf dem laufenden, in drei Tagen bin ich oben 

Mal eine andere Frage: Kann man in der Schleusengegend seine Fänge (Hering/Hornhecht) irgendwie säubern? Ich will keinen Ärger mit der Ferienhausvermietung (und mit meinen Miturlaubern ) wegen verstopfter Waschbecken :r. Natürlich will ich keine Eingeweide in die Gegend werfen sondern alles ordentlich entsorgen.
Grüße,
Michael
*Zählt die Stunden bis zum Urlaub*


----------



## SchwendtC (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hi,
unterhalb des Angelladens ist ein Raum zum säubern und ausnehmen der Fische. Da sind große Waschbecken und Eimer für die Fischabfälle.

LG

Christian


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



SchwendtC schrieb:


> Hi,
> unterhalb des Angelladens ist ein Raum zum säubern und ausnehmen der Fische. Da sind große Waschbecken und Eimer für die Fischabfälle.
> 
> LG
> ...



und wenn mann es genau wissen will, mann darf ihn nur benutzen wenn man da ein gefrierfach gemietet hat

mfg


----------



## LAC (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Schwingeangler44 schrieb:


> Hey würde gerne an eurem Treffen teilnehmen da ich zu der Zeit mich gerade in dem schönen Hvide Sande aufhalte...bringe natürlich auch noch was mit.
> Auf was angeln wir denn so nebenbei?
> Darf nämlich leider nicht mein komplettes Tackle mitschleppen :c
> 
> ...


 
David, freue mich, dass du auch am treffen teilnehmen willst Bring deine frau mit, dann sind wir etwas gesitteter und fallen nicht so aus dem rahmen :q wenn das nicht klappt, einige würstchen, die kannst du in den taschen verstecken und ich lass dich mal am fläschen trinken - wenn´s keiner sieht :q

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen, ich bin erstaunt, wie gut du informiert bist, es kann nur von dir kommen, jedoch werden sie ganz selten mal an der schleuse gefangen - der gute fangplatz ist normal die lange mole auf der nördlichen Seite. Ich habe es nur zwei, dreimal erlebt, dass im fjord welche gelandet wurden.
Ich hoffe wir werden einen tag an der langen mole einige überlisten und sofort grillen, wenn du in hs bist - freue mich schon drauf und ich bring etwas fleisch mit, damit wir nicht abbrechen weil wir verhungern 
Der temperaturunterschied ist ja gewaltig - hatten ja 17 grad minus im winter - ich kann mich gar nicht so schnell umstellen, es wird immer wärmer - wie wird es im sommer nur
sein? Unvorstellbar 
Nebenbei erwähnt, die lange mole in HS soll ja verlängert werden, wenn das konzept realisiert wird, worüber man sich gedanken macht in HS - es soll ja ein tiefseehafen angelegt werden, damit auch überseedampfer und die großen hochssee fischpötte einlaufen können. Es ist dann wirklich der nabel zur welt, wir können dann dort gut makrelen von der neunen mole angeln und dicke dorsche  wenn sie vorher nicht schon gefangen wurden - nicht schlimm, dann entwickelt sich der neue hafen zum schiffsfriedhof, und wir können uns die schiffe ansehen, wo sie früher mit gefangen wurden. 
Die alten goldgräberstädte in alaska - ziehen ja förmlich auch reichlich touristen an, aber keine goldgräber. Jürgen, die angler bleiben dann auch aus - wir haben jedoch dann - sollte wir noch leben - platz an der mole und versuchen unser glück mit all unserer erfahrung - wenn wir nur eine fangen, ist es eine sensation und geht durch die weltpresse.
Dann rücken die "goldgräber" wieder an und angeln.


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

hallo otto. 
wir haben unseren umzug fertig gebracht 
nur internett bzw telefon habe ich in meiner neuen bleibe noch nicht. ich denke wir  werden im august mal bei dir in lydum vorbei schauen. ich sende dir noch ne pn
gruss olav


----------



## LAC (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ olav-aus-zuff

Olav ist angekommen, komm vorbei für ein käffchen und wir gehen angeln wenn du hier in der gegend bist - pn ist unterwegs. Bin den ganzen sommer hier - nur immer mal für ein, zwei tage im ausland.
Freue mich, dass jürgen inzwischen prof. geworden ist, er hat ja schon sehr eng mit der uni in wien gearbeitet. Wie sieht es denn jetzt mit der gepalnte ausstellung der knorpelfische aus, platzt sie jetzt- oder wird sie jetz in wien präsentiert? |supergri 
Wollte euch 5000 rocheneier geben  
Alles weiter, machen wir in den nächsten tagen über skype, wenn deine anlage im neuen haus angeschlossen ist.
Gruß Otto


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen, ich bin erstaunt, wie gut du informiert bist, es kann nur von dir kommen,

Hallo Otto,#h
du kennst doch meine großen,abstehenden Ohren.Ich kann sie wie Richtantennen einsetzen und bin deshalb meistens
gut informiert.Normalerweise bräuchten wir zwei uns gar nicht zu schreiben.Wenn du deine Nachrichten nur recht laut rufst,dann müßte ich sie eigentlich empfangen können.
Gruß auch an Inge.

Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

jo so machen wir das internett habe ich im moment nur eingeschränkt 
erst in drei wochen soll das dann besser werden. ich melde mich. olav


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

otto nimmt ab heute 20 euro fürs begleiten beim angeln. geld könnt ihr dann auf mein konto überweisen, ich leite es weiter


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> otto nimmt ab heute* 20 euro fürs begleiten beim angeln*. geld könnt ihr dann auf mein konto überweisen, ich leite es weiter


 

Hallo Fabi,#h

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen,das Otto sich so weit
unter Wert verkauft.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Fabi,#h
> 
> ich kann mir nicht vorstellen,das Otto sich so weit
> unter Wert verkauft.:m
> ...



das ja auch stundenlohn


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> das ja auch stundenlohn


 

Fabi,#h

20€ bekommt in DK ein einfacher Verkäufer.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Fabi,#h
> 
> 20€ bekommt in DK ein einfacher Verkäufer.:m
> 
> ...



echt. na gut ich gebe mich geschlagen


----------



## LAC (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
jürgen, das ist der hammer mit deinen ohren, wobei du doch keine abstehenden ohren hast, hast du sie immer eingerollt wenn wir uns treffen und entfaltest sie erst, wenn die entfernung zwischen uns größer wird. Kannst du sie auch nach allen seiten bewegen, damit du einen optimalen  empfang bekommst. Wenn dieses der fall ist, dann besitzt du ja schweineohren :q  Dann darf ich aber nicht mehr alles laut sagen -ist mir peinlich.
Mir wurde gesagt, dass die schweine u.a. auch ihren ringelschwanz einsetzten - wenn sie auf empfangsjagd gehen. Nun frage ich nicht weiter.. 
Ich höre so gut wie nichts mehr, das ist gut so, dann dreht man nicht durch, dafür hat sich mein geruchsinn sehr entwickelt und ich merke ohne worte, sofort die unangenehmen zonen. Nicht das du denkst ich hätte blumenkohlohren, wie die ringer es von der matte bekommen, mein trommelfell ist verknorpelt, hat mir mal ein arzt vor 30 jahren gesagt, das habe ich verstanden, dann fragte er ob ich taucher wäre, dieses konnte ich nicht mehr verstehen. War er hellseher, er sagte: dieses haben fast alle taucher, kommt vom kalten wasser. 

@ Olav - alles klar. 

@ Fabi, danke für den hinweis, ich werde dann bei dir mal anfangen, wobei ich mich für 20 euro/std nicht bewege  ich gebe ja garantie.


----------



## okram24 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Schwingeangler44: Hallo Davi, Otto hat Dir ja schon geantwortet!
Wir freuen uns über jeden der sich uns beim Treffen anschließen will!
Im letzten Jahr haben wir erstmal gemütlich einen Kaffee getrunken oder ein Eis gegessen um uns ein wenig bekannt zu machen.
Danach sind wir dann zur Mole gefahren und haben unser Glück auf Makrelen versucht. Zum Abend waren wir dann an der Schleuse und haben Heringe und Hornhechte geangelt und gleich neben der Schleuse haben wir dann den Grill angeworfen!
Ich fand diesen Ablauf ganz gut und denke, daß wir es in diesem Jahr ähnlich machen sollten.
Also brauchst Du eine Wurfrute für Herings- und Makrelenpaternoster und ein paar Makrelenbleie!

Gruß Marko


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen Breithardt
> jürgen, das ist der hammer mit deinen ohren, wobei du doch keine abstehenden ohren hast, hast du sie immer eingerollt wenn wir uns treffen und entfaltest sie erst, wenn die entfernung zwischen uns größer wird. Kannst du sie auch nach allen seiten bewegen, damit du einen optimalen empfang bekommst. Wenn dieses der fall ist, dann besitzt du ja schweineohren :q Dann darf ich aber nicht mehr alles laut sagen -ist mir peinlich.
> Mir wurde gesagt, dass die schweine u.a. auch ihren ringelschwanz einsetzten - wenn sie auf empfangsjagd gehen. Nun frage ich nicht weiter..
> *Ich höre so gut wie nichts mehr*, das ist gut so, dann dreht man nicht durch, *dafür hat sich mein geruchsinn sehr entwickelt *und ich merke ohne worte, sofort die unangenehmen zonen. Nicht das du denkst ich hätte blumenkohlohren, wie die ringer es von der matte bekommen, mein trommelfell ist verknorpelt, hat mir mal ein arzt vor 30 jahren gesagt, das habe ich verstanden, dann fragte er ob ich taucher wäre, dieses konnte ich nicht mehr verstehen. War er hellseher, er sagte: dieses haben fast alle taucher, kommt vom kalten wasser.
> ...


 

Hallo Otto,#h
wieder mal eine Bestätigung,das wir uns gut ergänzen
Du hörst nichts,ich rieche nichts,und dann nehmen wir Fabi noch dazu.Ein Blinder fehlt uns nämlich noch.



@ Fabi,#h
bitte,bitte nicht böse sein und hauen.Hast ein großes Bier bei mir gut. :m:m:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Michael_05er (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Sooo, da wir morgen auf einer Hochzeitsfeier sind ist das mein letzter Post aus Deutschland für die nächsten zwei Wochen. Samstag früh gehts los. Das Wetter soll ab Montag/Dienstag auch ganz gut sein, was will man mehr :q:q

Otto, Costas, ich hoffe wir sehen uns am Dienstag. Wenn ich zwischendurch mal ans Netz komme gebe ich Zwischenstände ab. Ansonsten freue ich mich auf zwei Wochen Urlaub in Dänemark wie ein kleines Kind :q:q

Hering, Hornhecht und Co, nehmt Euch in acht, ich komme!
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## rostocker_jung (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ahoi!

Wie komme ich am besten (ohne Auto!!!) nach Hvide Sande? Von Rostock nach Flensburg mit dem Zug, aber weiter?

Ahoi


----------



## Costas (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Sooo, da wir morgen auf einer Hochzeitsfeier sind ist das mein letzter Post aus Deutschland für die nächsten zwei Wochen. Samstag früh gehts los. Das Wetter soll ab Montag/Dienstag auch ganz gut sein, was will man mehr :q:q
> 
> Otto, Costas, ich hoffe wir sehen uns am Dienstag. Wenn ich zwischendurch mal ans Netz komme gebe ich Zwischenstände ab. Ansonsten freue ich mich auf zwei Wochen Urlaub in Dänemark wie ein kleines Kind :q:q
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael

Hier ist alles klarbereit. Du brauchst nur noch aufzutauchen |supergri.

An diesen Tagen hat es geregnet, was sicherlich eine Hilfe für gute Fänge ist.

Bis bald
Costas


----------



## LAC (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen, da gebe ich dir recht, fabi hat eine sehschwäche, es muss vom havanna kommen, da ihm die augen beim angeln zufallen, trotdem redet er mit mir und will alles wissen über fische und fangtechnik. Er fällt förmlich in einer angler trance. Kann aber auch sein, dass er seine augen überansträngt hat - weil er immer schaut was ich mache und jetzt die sonenstrahlen nicht mehr vertragen kann. Jedenfalls findet ein blinder auch mal ein korn, er ist auf dem besten weg, denn er fängt immer besser fische.
Er nimmt uns dieses nicht übel, wir machen es wieder gut, indem wir seinen havanna austrinken, damit die sehschwäche aufhört.:q 


@ rostocker jung
Das ist etwas kompliziert - von Flensburg mit dem Zug nach Esbjerg. Von Esbjerg mit dem Zug nach Varde. Dann mit einer Privatbahn von Varde bis Nr. Nebel und von da mit dem Autobus nach Hvide Sande.
Wenn du da angekommen bist und es ist nicht die Saison für Hering oder Hornhecht, dann hast du eine schöne lange Fahrt gemacht, bist in Hvide Sande und fängts kaum Fische. 

@ MichaelO5er.
Ich stehe in den startlöchern.


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen Breithardt
> Jürgen, da gebe ich dir recht, fabi hat eine sehschwäche, es muss vom havanna kommen, da ihm die augen beim angeln zufallen, trotdem redet er mit mir und will alles wissen über fische und fangtechnik. Er fällt förmlich in einer angler trance. Kann aber auch sein, dass er seine augen überansträngt hat - weil er immer schaut was ich mache und jetzt die sonenstrahlen nicht mehr vertragen kann. Jedenfalls findet ein blinder auch mal ein korn, er ist auf dem besten weg, denn er fängt immer besser fische.
> *Er nimmt uns dieses nicht übel, wir machen es wieder gut, indem wir seinen havanna austrinken, damit die sehschwäche aufhört.:q *
> 
> ...


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

euch kann ich doch immer aushalten. ich freue mich schon wieder auf anfang september.

achso otto die 2te wohnung kannst auch klarmachen

und jürgen ans bier denke ich

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> euch kann ich doch immer aushalten. ich freue mich schon wieder auf anfang september.
> 
> achso otto die 2te wohnung kannst auch klarmachen
> 
> ...


 



Befürchte ich auch.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen, Fabi
Fabi ist wieder in einem schlafähnlichen Bewusstseinszustand, er denkt ans bier im trance.
Fabi - hallo - werde wach, mitbringen ist angesagt !:q
Jürgen und ich wollen anstoßen und zu dir prost sagen und viel glück wünschen, dass du viele fische säuberst.
Jürgen, jetzt ist er sauer, denn ich muss sie immer ausnehmen und die haut über den schwanz ziehen - beim barsch.:q


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

SO AUF GEHTS DEUTSCHLAND :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Aber ich glaube hier sind die meisten für Dänemark.:q:q

gruß
Jonas


----------



## FangeNichts5 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube hier sind die meisten für Dänemark.:q:q
> 
> gruß
> Jonas


 
Also ich bin für Honduras! Die haben in der Quali wirklich göttlichen Fußball gespielt. Das kann man oft wirklich mit Brasilien oder Spanien vergleichen.

Aber sonst natürlich für D...................eutschland

MFG
Timo


----------



## LAC (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Carpfreak
Jonas es ist schwer zu sagen, wer sieger wird, jede mannschaft hat so seine eigene vorstellung wie es klappt. 
Ich habe gehört, dass die blonden dänen hart trainieren damit sie weiter kommen - sollen sogar mit den zulufrauen den hüftschwung üben, damit der gegner auf dem feld dadurch irritiert wird. Kann sein, dass es eine neue plichtübung ist, vergleichbar wie von muhamed ali. sein "ali-shuffle".
Peter, so sagte er mir weiter, ist nach dem training noch wackelnd durch johannisburg gelaufen, da sind alle frauen auf den straßen zu ihm gesprungen und haben die hüften sprechen lassen und gesagt, hej wackelpeter greif an, du schaffst mich.

Was man nicht alles macht um freude am sport zu haben.

Ich habe nicht recherchiert, ob dieses wahr ist - kann eine ente sein, die wackeln ja auch. 
Wie sagt man so schön: alle meine entchen, köpfchen in das wasser - schwänzchen in die höh.
Tor!

@ FangeNichts
Das glaube ich, dass honduras göttlichen fußball spielt, da haben die missionare schon für gesorgt. Sie bewegen sich auf dem feld. als wenn sie im siebten himmel sind.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Otto habe ja nicht gesagt das Dänemark Weltmeister wird. Es wäre zwar geil, genau so wie wenn Deutschland es werden könnte. Man kann es ja nicht im vorraus sagen hast schon recht. Ich meinte nur das hier die bordies mehr für Dänemark sind.

Schade das es noch nicht august ist, ich habe schon heimweh |supergri und ich kann es noch kaum erwarten. 



gruß
Jonas


----------



## okram24 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Leute,

hier nochmal die aktualisierte Liste zu unserem Angel-Teffen in HS am 04.07.2010, ich setze das immer mal wieder rein, falls noch jemand kommen will:

1. okram24 - Einweggrill+6 Bratwürste
+ 2 Söhne
2. Costas - vorgekochte Kartoffeln in Alu-Folie:vik:+ fischfreies Fleisch|supergri
3. FangeNichts5 - Kartoffelsalat, Tzatziki und Krautsalat
+ Vater
4. LAC - Einweggrill + Grillfleisch + Fläschen:m
+ Gäste von Otto
5. ...
6. ...
7. ...

Wenn Ihr in der Nähe seit und auch mitmachen wollt, einfach in die Liste eintragen!!!


Gruß Marko


----------



## alex82 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich muss hier auch mal ein bisschen auf den Busch klopfen. 
Meine Eltern fahren in 4 Wochen an den Ringköbing Fjord, Nähe Norre Nebel, wie stehen, für Laien, die Chancen dort um diese Zeit zum Fisch zu kommen. Ist dann halt Mitte Juli. Lässt sich da noch was im Salzwasser bewegen?


----------



## LAC (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Carpfreak
Jonas, mir ist es egal wer gewinnt. 
Inzwischen ist ja weltweit eine epedemie ausgebrochen und bei einigen ist das wm- fieber schon ausgebrochen, einer der vom fieberrausch betroffen ist, sagte mir, dass er schwer darunter leidet und des öfteren, wenn er vor der glotze sitzt, die wolldecke über seinen kopf zieht, da er schon als junge angst vorm schwarzen mann hatte. :q
Ich habe ihm gute genesung gewünscht und er soll baldrian trinken, das beruhigt und keine bier und schnaps, da er das bewusstsein dabei verlieren könnte. Ne, ne, sagte er - ohne bier und schnapps läuft gar nichts.
Warten wir mal ab, wie der ball so rollt bei den mannschaften.

@ Okram24
Marko, richtig mit dem einsetzen, damit jeder den termin vom bordietreffen in hs kennt. 
Hat sich denn inzwischen schon etwas bewegt und sind neue bordies dazu gekommen, da ich es nicht verfolge oder bleiben wir nur unter uns. :q
Es kann ja sein, dass die bordies die in der zeit in hs und umgebung ihre ferien verbringen, lieber angeln wollen, da sie nicht so richtig klar kommen beim fang der fische und lieber die zeit angeln möchten, da ihre zeit kostbar ist und sie vielleicht einen fisch fangen, wenn sie angeln gehen.
Man sollte beim treffen noch erwähnen, dass wir außer saufen und fressen auch etwas angeln gehen z.b.zum hot spot :q und dass sie welche fangen würden, auch wenn sie vorher nichts gefangen haben, da es am wetter lag :q
Freue mich schon drauf
Gruß

@ Alex82
freue mich, dass du auch mal etwas auf den busch klopfst hier.:q Was willst du denn wissen? Ob noch was läuft unter wasser in vier wochen - kein problem, du kannst reichlich fische fangen hier. 
Als laie solltest du dich etwas informieren, sonst stehst du an stellen, die nicht so gut sind bzw. arbeitest mit monatgen, wo die fische vor fliehen. Etwas lesen hier im board bzw thread und dann kennst du dich ein wenig aus. Die stellen sowie fangtechniken sind von mehreren bordies gut beschrieben worden.
Wenn du kein bock hast zum lesen, einfach dort angeln wo die anderen angler stehen. Könnte sein, dass es eine gute stelle ist. Tipp, frage ihn vorher ob er eine laie ist, sonst hast du pech, dann stehst du neben angler, die kein bock zum lesen hatten.


----------



## okram24 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@LAC: Hast doch die aktuelle liste gesehen.
Ich weiß ja nicht wieviel Gäste Du mitbringst, aber ich schätze mit meinen Kids und Deinen Gästen werden wir etwa 10 Personen!

@alex82: An der Schleuse in Hvide Sande habe ich im letzten Jahr im Juli noch gute Herings- und Hornhechtfänge verbucht!

Gruß Marko


----------



## LAC (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Okram24
Marko, ich habe die aktuelle Liste gesehen, außer bordie FangeNichts ist es ja die alte garde, jedoch wäre es schön wenn sich noch mehr eintragen würden, denn es sind ja sommerferien, da sind doch reichlich angler da, es können auch leser kommen, die nicht im anglerboard angemeldet sind, können sich kurz anmelden und dann eine pn senden.
So einfach ist es - wäre doch super, wenn wir eine farbenfrohe runde hätten, denn jeder hat ja was zu erzählen wie es so aussieht mit dem fischfang - ich erzähle dir etwas von nena. 
Gruß Otto


----------



## Costas (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



okram24 schrieb:


> @LAC: Hast doch die aktuelle liste gesehen.
> Ich weiß ja nicht wieviel Gäste Du mitbringst, aber ich schätze mit meinen Kids und Deinen Gästen werden wir etwa 10 Personen!
> 
> @alex82: An der Schleuse in Hvide Sande habe ich im letzten Jahr im Juli noch gute Herings- und Hornhechtfänge verbucht!
> ...



@Marko
Ich kann es Dir genauer aurechnen, wenn Du willst:

10 Pers.   - bis jetzt angemeldet
 +8 Pers.  - kurzfristige Anmeldungen
 -4 Pers.  - kurzfristige Abmeldungen
 -2 Pers.  - ohne Abmeldung nicht erschienen
 - 1 Pers. - verfahren / Platz nicht gefunden
= 11 Pers. 

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Otto habe ja nicht gesagt das Dänemark Weltmeister wird. Es wäre zwar geil, genau so wie wenn Deutschland es werden könnte. Man kann es ja nicht im vorraus sagen hast schon recht. Ich meinte nur das hier die bordies mehr für Dänemark sind.
> 
> Schade das es noch nicht august ist, ich habe schon heimweh |supergri und ich kann es noch kaum erwarten.
> 
> ...



weiss du auch was du erzählst. nur weil die leute gerne in den urlaub nach dänemark fahren, sind doch nicht alle beim fussball für dänemark. was das den fürn blödsinn?????
#q


----------



## okram24 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Costas:

=11 Pers. und das sind dann etwa 10 Personen und damit schließt sich der Kreis!:vik:

Gruß Marko



Costas schrieb:


> @Marko
> Ich kann es Dir genauer aurechnen, wenn Du willst:
> 
> 10 Pers. - bis jetzt angemeldet
> ...


----------



## LAC (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Wolfsburg Virus
Fabi, keine aufregung betreffend der weltmeisterschaft, du kannst froh sein dass aus deinem kreisklasse verein lüttchenbömmel, der bundestrainer 4 spieler ausgesucht hat, er will sie einsetzen, da der gegner sich darauf nicht einstellen kann, da sie jeden tag anders spielen.:q

@ Okram 24
Marko, die auflistung bzw. was noch alles passieren kann und welche arbeit in der organisation liegt, hat costas ja schon deutlich aufgelistet, so ist es nun mal bei den anglern, ich könnte dir auch den text der entschuldigungen nennen, weil sie nicht kommen konnten, da sie fast alle den gleichen inhalt haben. 
Ich kenne es von vereinsarbeit, wenn ich etwas vorgetragen habe und ich mitglieder benötigte, dann kamen hunderte von händen hoch, gewunken haben sie, dass es jeder sehen konnte und dabei gebrüllt, mich kannst du auch notieren, ich bin dabei. Wenn jedoch der tag kam, waren alle vom erdboden verschwunden und die entschuldigungen, dass sie nicht kommen konnten, sahen aus, als wenn sie den text abgeschrieben hätten - sie haben halt gute ideen :q Ich bin gemein. jedoch ist es so - sie wollen alles jedoch nichts tun.

Bei uns wird dieses jedoch anders aussehen, da werden sicherlich noch reichlich anmelden kommen, wie du schon erwähnt hast über 10 personen kommen bestimmt und wenn es nur unser alter stamm ist, dann werde ich 9 personen mitbringen, damit wir mal andere gesichter sehen.

Also keine aufregung und kurz eine pn senden, ob du reichlich hunger hast, dann lasse ich zwei gäste zuhause:q mann gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.
Gruß Otto


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Wolfsburg Virus
> Fabi, keine aufregung betreffend der weltmeisterschaft, du kannst froh sein dass aus deinem kreisklasse verein lüttchenbömmel, der bundestrainer 4 spieler ausgesucht hat, er will sie einsetzen, da der gegner sich darauf nicht einstellen kann, da sie jeden tag anders spielen.:q
> 
> 
> Gruß Otto



er kann froh sein das er marin,özil,merte und wiese hat. hihi.

mfg


----------



## LAC (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Wolfsburg Virus
Fabi, gleich gehts los - im vorspann habe ich gesehen, dass sie springen können wie kängerus - sogar vor krokodile machen sie kein halt obwohl sie nach ihnen schnappen. Harte jungs müssen es sein - ich möchte sie gerne mal mitnehmen zu den krokodilien |supergri


----------



## FangeNichts5 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> Fabi, gleich gehts los - im vorspann habe ich gesehen, dass sie springen können wie kängerus - sogar vor krokodile machen sie kein halt obwohl sie nach ihnen schnappen. Harte jungs müssen es sein


 
Tja, da siehts man wieder was in den ganzen Werbespots so kommt: Große Versprechungen, aber nichts kommt dabei heraus
Jetzt aber im Ernst: Ich denke, es wird ein harter Fight und ne Taktikschlacht dazu geben. Und es werden auch endlich mal mehr als 2 Tore in einem Spiel fallen, nämlich 4, und die schießt Deutschland (hoffentlich keine Eigentore|rolleyes). Mein (realistischer) Tipp wird aber 3:1 sein.

Und ich habe jetzt schon ein kribbeln im Bauch, wenn ich an die Woche in Bork Havn und an das HS-Treffen denke:z

MFG
Timo


----------



## Quappenjäger (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> er kann froh sein das er marin,özil,merte und wiese hat. hihi.
> 
> mfg


 
ich kuschel lieber mit otto und fange stinkende fische |supergri

schiet auf wm und freude auf volle kisten !

es sei denn otto fällt rein  das hält kein schw....z , bzw filetmesser aus |bigeyes

ach so sorry @ otto wegen meinem seegang letztes mal! du weißt schon was ich meine |rolleyes 
wollte dieses jahr noch ne tour mit der nele machen ! hoffe der alte mann steht dann neben mir und erzählt von jöööörg oder jüüüüürg


----------



## carpfreak1990 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> ich kuschel lieber mit otto und fange stinkende fische |supergri
> 
> schiet auf wm und freude auf volle kisten !
> 
> ...


 

So es ist geschaft:vik:!! Naja es ist ja leider noch nicht soweit:c:c:c

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ FangeNicht5
Timo, ich habe mir das spiel angesehen - die krokodilspringer im werdespot, waren hart wie nasse pappe, so ist das mit kängerus, sie laufen reichlich und wissen nicht was sie machen und kommen dabei unter die räder. 

@ Quappie
ich wusste doch, dass du eine poetische ader hast - ich habe mir dein posting mehrmals durchgelesen - erinnert mich an die dadaisten der zwanziger jahre, wobei du unter promille diese bewegung der heutigen zeit anpasst, eine persönliche note wird sichtbar. Gratulation |supergri Ich verstehe dich!
Nicht das du dada mit der neue deutsche welle verwechselst, das war trio, die haben zwar da.da, da, du liebst mich nicht ich lieb dich nicht, du du du gesungen. 
Sollte ich mitfahren, wird der alte mann dir etwas erzahlen - ich hoffe wir haben richtigen seegang, dann willst du nichts mehr hören und sehen von jöööörg oder jüüürg wie du es erwähnst, da du beschäftigt bist und dich poetisch frei entfalten kannst. 
:v


Du blechtrommler, sende mal eine pn, wann du denn eine hochseetour machen willst, könnte mitfahren, hängt jedoch von der zeit ab.

Gruß


----------



## FangeNichts5 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ FangeNicht5
> Timo, ich habe mir das spiel angesehen - die krokodilspringer im werdespot, waren hart wie nasse pappe, so ist das mit kängerus, sie laufen reichlich und wissen nicht was sie machen und kommen dabei unter die räder.


 
Ich glaub, die australischen Fans sahen nicht zum ersten mal Pappe, denn die Viecher im Spot waren bestimmt auch Pappe
Ich hätte aber nie gedacht, dass mein Spaßtip von 4:0 wahr wird|rolleyes
Und Dänemark hat leider verloren:c Ich habe ja immer solche Länder, bei denen ich hoffe, dass sie wenigstens weiterkommen (dazu zählen dieses Jahr neben GER und DK die Länder Honduras, Südafrika und alle anderen afrikanischen Teams. Die sind einfach cool! Und spielen teilweise sehr guten Fußball.|supergri)

MFG
Timo


----------



## okram24 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Wie sieht es aktuell mir den Fängen in HS aus?


----------



## jottweebee (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Sind alle in South-Africa.


----------



## Costas (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



jottweebee schrieb:


> Sind alle in South-Africa.



Die Heringe?


----------



## Dittschi (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ist das hier ein Angel- oder Fußballforum? Deutschland wird sowieso Weltmeister. Aber wie sieht es denn nun tatsächlich mit aktuellen Fängen in HS aus? Hornhechte?
LG
Dittschi


----------



## Oelki (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Leute,

schön dass ihr euch im Juli trefft, 

gibts son Treffen 2 Monate später auch im September????

Dann endlich habe ich Urlaub.

Ich denke Deutschland spielt im Halbfinale gegen Dänemark und das Elfmeterschießen entscheidet wer weiter kommt.:vik:

Gruß, Annette


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> schön dass ihr euch im Juli trefft,
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Annette,#h

schön,das du uns noch nicht ganz abgeschrieben hast.#6
Mit deinem Tipp hast du mein Wettverhalten entscheidend
beeinflusst.
Keine Ahnung,ob es im September wieder ein Treffen gibt,
ich bin zu anderen Zeiten oben.
War zuletzt im Mai mit Costas und einem weiteren Freund an
der Skjern Großlachse jagen. Aber auch nur leider jagen,denn
der einzige Lachs des Tages, (121 cm) wurde kurz nach unserem Angelende von einem anderen Angler gefangen.|rotwerden

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> schön dass ihr euch im Juli trefft,
> 
> ...



hallo jo wir sind im september da.

@Dittschi: wenns dir nicht passt geh woanders hin. hast doch jetzt selber was hingeschrieben mit fussball

mfg


----------



## LAC (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Ditschi
es ist ein angelforum da gebe ich dir recht, jedoch kannst du auch fische mit einem fußball fangen, man kann ihn als pose einsetzen. Die arten kamen früher mal in der nordsee vor, jetzt werden sie in south-africa so gefangen und in hvide sande begnügt man sich jetzt mit einer wasserkugel - die noch zu groß ist - wenn´s auf hornhecht geht. 
Läuft bestens hier - und die angler kämpfen an der schleuse, wie die fußballer um den besten platz.

@ Oelkie
Annette, ich habe mir schon gedanken gemacht, wo die geblieben bist, freue mich über dein bebenszeichen, ich dachte schon du hättest dir die finger gebrochen. Fabi kommt im september nach dänemark wann trudelst du denn mit dem wohnmobil ein - dann können wir ein kleines treffen planen und etwas die fische ärgern.


----------



## elwiss (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin,

erstmal sorry daß ich mich hier so lange nicht gemeldet habe, hab' den Kopp echt voll im Moment...

http://img63.*ih.us/img63/9600/b03fussballfisch20himan.jpg


Hier is er doch der Fußballfisch, angeblich schwimmt der auch so "eierig" wie der neue WM- Ball Jabulani, läßt sich also nicht so leicht fangen, sieht man ja auch an den Torwartleistungen bisher....

Munter bleiben !

Gruß 

Björn


----------



## FangeNichts5 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



elwiss schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> erstmal sorry daß ich mich hier so lange nicht gemeldet habe, hab' den Kopp echt voll im Moment...


 

Wie hältst du das denn über einen solch langen Zeitraum aus?|kopfkrat:q Nein, natürlich nur Spaß. Die letzte Zeit war auch sehr stressig für mich, und so freue ich mich jetzt auf die Sommerferien und natürlich auf Bork Havn:vik:

Der Jabulani ist echt ein komisches Ding. Wir haben letztens bei nem Turnier einen gewonnen und letztens im Training habe ich echt Schwierigkeiten bekommen (bin Torwart). Das Ding flattert, das glaubt man nicht...

MFG
Timo


----------



## Dittschi (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ LAC
Danke für deine Info, werde es mal mit ner Vuvuzela statt Fußball versuchen. Vielleicht hüpfen die Hornhechte ja dann schon von alleine heraus 

@ wolfsburgvirus
wat soll beim "Virus" auch anderes als so eine Bemerkung herauskommen. Ist schon klar.


----------



## Oelki (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Otto,

voraussichtlich fahren wir am letzten Augustsonntag los, wann wir dann da sind, weiß ich nicht. Aber wir bleiben 2 Wochen. Gerne würde ich einmal mit dem Kutter rausfahren und irgendwas angeln. Da kenn ich mich gar nicht aus und bin auf deine Hilfe angewiesen. Meinst du ich kann vor Ort noch ne Karte bekommen, oder muß ich mich vorab für den best. Tag entscheiden?

Fabi und Otto,

geht ihr dann mit auf Bootstour? Vielleicht kriegen wir ab 3 Pers.Mengenrabatt. 
Achtung Fabi, Otto macht gleich nen bösen Spruch, da kann er nich anders. 
Und wenn nich, verrate ich nich was ich damit sagen wollte.

Aber, wer über sich lachen kann, lacht am Herzlichsten!!!

:l Annette


----------



## LAC (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Ditschi
du wirst es sicherlich nicht glauben, aber mit geräusche kann man auch fische anlocken z.b. haie und eine art die auch in hvide sande vorkommt, der wolfsbarsch, den habe ich mit flossenschläge auf dem wasser beim tauchen angelockt - aber nicht in hvide sande sondern im mittelmeer. Mit reisigbesen die man auf dem wasser geschlagen hat, wurden in dänemark  früher im kleinen belt die wale umgeleitet in eine naheliegende bucht, dort wurden sie dann abgeschlachtet. Mit eine muschel und stockschläge werden in ozeanien unter wasser auch fische angeockt sicherlich geht es mit eine vuvuzela auch. Die angelindustrie hat wobbler entwickelt, die auch geräusche machen - die rasseln da lacht selbst das kleinkind im kinderwagen, wenn papa angeln geht. Ganz sicher geht es mit dynamit, denn in früheren jahren wurden so fische in der türkei gefangen - die wurden zwar nicht gelockt sonder voll getroffen und waren sofort tot, wobei zweidrittel der beute auf dem boden lag und die fischer nicht landen konnten. Jedoch nach dem knall  - es war die glocke für den mittagstisch - waren in 5 min haie dort und holten sich die fische vom grund. 

@ Oelkie
Annettte, ich habe es dir doch versprochen, ich hefe dir ein wenig und ich gebe garantie, wie werden welche fangen - obwohl es eine schlechte zeit ist. 
Da du zwei wochen da bist, würde ich die karte vor ort kaufen für eine bootstour. Ich kann es dir nicht sagen ob wir mengenrabatt bekommen, wenn fabi auch mitfährt ist die höchstgrenze weit überschritten. Bei der fliegerei muss reichlich zugezahlt werden, wenn das normalgewicht  überschritten wird. Du kannst froh sein, dass auf dem boot kein fahrstuhl ist, der für vier personen zugelassen ist dann müssen wir alle einzeln fahren. Nun hast du deinen bösen spruch!


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Dittschi schrieb:


> @ LAC
> Danke für deine Info, werde es mal mit ner Vuvuzela statt Fußball versuchen. Vielleicht hüpfen die Hornhechte ja dann schon von alleine heraus
> 
> @ wolfsburgvirus
> wat soll beim "Virus" auch anderes als so eine Bemerkung herauskommen. Ist schon klar.



ja ist doch aber so  oder ? du mekerst aber schreibst selber was über fussball hin. ist ja auch nicht böse gemeint.

mfg


----------



## elwiss (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Flacht ja auch langsam wieder ab, der HS-trööt,
Erst die Pralinen, dann die Silde, Platten und Hornpiepen, Barsche logo, alles top, nu erstma Fusi, immer wieder mal bischen gemaule....
Bleibt wie Ihr seit, Ihr Randangler !

STIMMUNG !

Munter bleiben !

Gruß

Björn


----------



## LAC (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Elwiss
Björn, so wie ich lese freust du dich - 
ich verstehe dich gut.:q
Gruß Otto


----------



## okram24 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Leute,

hier ist mal wieder die Erinnerung an unser Angel-Teffen in HS am 04.07.2010, ich setze das immer mal wieder rein, falls noch jemand kommen will:

1. okram24 - Einweggrill+6 Bratwürste
+ 2 Söhne
2. Costas - vorgekochte Kartoffeln in Alu-Folie:vik:+ fischfreies Fleisch|supergri
3. FangeNichts5 - Kartoffelsalat, Tzatziki und Krautsalat
+ Vater
4. LAC - Einweggrill + Grillfleisch + Fläschen:m
+ Gäste von Otto
5. ...
6. ...
7. ...

Wenn Ihr in der Nähe seit und auch mitmachen wollt, einfach in die Liste eintragen!!!

Gruß Marko


----------



## Oelki (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Otto,

du brauchst auch keinen großen Köder, beißt doch tatsächlich gleich an. Hauptsache der Kutter kriegt keine Schlagseite, ob mit oder ohne Fahrstuhl.

@Fabi,

kommste mit aufm Kutter????

Gruß an alle,
Annette


----------



## LAC (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Okram 24
Marko, hat sich inzwischen etwas bewegt bei der teilnehmerliste für unser treffen - sind neue anmeldungen zu verzeichnen, ich habe es nicht verfolgt. :q 
Sieht ja noch sehr dünn aus, der tourismus soll ja zurück gegangen sein in dänemark, so wurde mir berichtet, was ich nicht verstehe. Leidet da unser treffen durch?
Dieses kann doch nicht der grund sein, da ja nicht weniger menschen nach dänemark kommen, es wird immer mehr gebaut hier, sie sind halt zu gierig. Immer verrücktere ideen haben sie, neue touristenstädte stampfen sie aus dem boden, demnächst werden sie noch ein doppelhaus auf einer grünen insel anbieten - im kreisverkehr und glauben dass es ein idealer platz für einen angler ist.
Warten wir mal ab - es werden sich noch welche melden, beim ageln, wollte auch noch einen kasten bier mitbringen, soll ein gutes lockmittel sein.|supergri

@ Oelki
Annette, eine kränkung des schiffes ist ja sehr gut, dann rollt ein motorschiff nicht so, denn das ist ja das problem, dass einige seekrank werden. Ich kenne es vom segeln her, da wird eine gewaltige kränkung vom druck des windes auf dem segel erzielt, bekommt dadurch eine schräglage und es stampft nur, beim motorboot rollt das schiff in allen richtungen. Die kleinen fischkutter haben fast alle achtern ein kleines stützsegel - damit sie ruhige lage bekommen. Es geht auch, wenn fabi und du sich an der aussenwand des schiffes hängt und die beine ausstreckt, dann haben wir ausleger - stabilisierungsflügel, die das boot ruhig halten :q
Wenn ihr überrascht werdet und eine dusche von oben abbekommt, dann habt ihr die beine nicht richtig ausgestreckt und einer ist seekrank geworden.:q:q


----------



## Michael_05er (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo zusammen,
war gestern mal an der Schleuse (Otto, habe Deine Nachricht noch gelesen, macht nix, ohne Auto geht halt nix). Habe mir in drei Stunden 14 Heringe erkaempft. Es ging nur gut auf der Nordseite, richtung Meer, wenn man schraeg raus geworfen hat, fast schon parallel zum Ufer. Als ich endlich dort stehen konnte, habe ich weigstens etwas gefangen. Lange Absinkphasen haben die Bisse gebracht (und drei Montagen gekostet :c). Horni ging wohl auch noch, mit Garneolen wurden einige gefangen und als Beifang. Das werde ich auch noch mal versuchen. Ansonsten war es ganz schoen kalt *Brrrr*
Gruesse,
Michael


----------



## LAC (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> war gestern mal an der Schleuse (Otto, habe Deine Nachricht noch gelesen, macht nix, ohne Auto geht halt nix). Habe mir in drei Stunden 14 Heringe erkaempft. Es ging nur gut auf der Nordseite, richtung Meer, wenn man schraeg raus geworfen hat, fast schon parallel zum Ufer. Als ich endlich dort stehen konnte, habe ich weigstens etwas gefangen. Lange Absinkphasen haben die Bisse gebracht (und drei Montagen gekostet :c). Horni ging wohl auch noch, mit Garneolen wurden einige gefangen und als Beifang. Das werde ich auch noch mal versuchen. Ansonsten war es ganz schoen kalt *Brrrr*
> Gruesse,
> Michael


 
Michael, der thomas ist gestern über hvide sande gefahren und hat dort auch etwas geangelt, am nachmittag nicht zu der zeit, wo wir uns treffen wollten, hat jedoch abgebrochen, da es kalt war und er nicht richtig zum zug kam  In den abendstunden kam er zu mir und berichtete dieses, dass kaum was gefangen wurde, er hatte drei stück |supergri  ich konnte es nicht verstehen. Ein angler der nichts gefangen hatte, sagte dass das ganze jahr über nichts gefangen wurde.:q:q so werden berichte gemacht und sein können wird abei nicht geschmälert.
An den tagen, wo sie wirklich nur in kleinen stückzahlen vorkommen, muss man sie suchen und wissen ob sie im mittelwasser oder am grund sich aufhalten. Einige gute plätze kenne ich jedoch - aber ich laufe dann auch wie ein verrückter dort die stellen ab und probiere alles, jedoch heringe zu dieser zeit fange ich immer.
Eines der größten problem sind ja die haken, wer mit reichlich lametta zum erfolg kommen will, der hat nur chancen, wenn reichlich da sind und dabei werden dann die meisten gerissen.
Wie lange bist du noch da? Kurz eine pn senden, bzw. ich rufe dich an, dann versuchen wir es einmal - der wagen ist inzwischen ok. 
Gruß


----------



## FangeNichts5 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Otto
Habe deine PN gelesen. Danke dafür!

Werde heute Nacht mal losgehen, und die erste Ladung Tauwürmer für Bork Havn zusammen sammeln. Das Wetter passt.
Es ist hier aber heute sehr frisch geworden: Ein richtiger Temperatursturz. Während man heute morgen um 8:30Uhr noch gemütlich in kurzer Hose und T-Shirt draußen sitzen konnte (hatte die ersten beiden Schulstunden frei), war es gegen 11:00 Uhr schon sehr frisch, fast ätzend, so rumzulaufen.|rolleyes

Nicht mehr lange, ich zähle schon die Tage!

MFG
Timo


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

1. okram24 - Einweggrill+6 Bratwürste
+ 2 Söhne
2. Costas - vorgekochte Kartoffeln in Alu-Folie+ fischfreies Fleisch
3. FangeNichts5 - Kartoffelsalat, Tzatziki und Krautsalat
+ Vater
4. LAC - Einweggrill + Grillfleisch + Fläschen
+ Gäste von Otto
5.Schwingeangler44 + Bratwurst...und je nach dem ob überhaupt Fisch erwünscht ist auch den...
6. ...
7. ...


----------



## Oelki (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hey Otto,

gute Idee mit den Auslegern, aber wie kann ich dann noch angeln?  |kopfkrat

Gruß Annette


----------



## LAC (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Schwingangler
da freuen sich aber die jungs und ich auch.
Wir sehen uns!

@ Oelki
Annette, angeln kannst du dann nur noch mit langleinen, die ich dir an den beinen befestige. Den drill werden wir mit dem schiff machen. Bekommst auch von mir einen schnorchel, damit du immer noch luft bekommst.|supergri lach doch mal.
Gruß Otto


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Schwingangler
> da freuen sich aber die jungs und ich auch.
> Wir sehen uns!



Denn versuch ich mal was zu erwischen...


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Schwingangler
> da freuen sich aber die jungs und ich auch.
> Wir sehen uns!
> 
> ...


 

@ Otto,#h

Annette kann z.Z. nicht lachen.#d
Habe ihr aber ein gutes Hausmittel empfohlen.
Wann holst du deine Fenster ab?
Schaue mir gerade eure Truppe an.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Otto,#h
> 
> Annette kann z.Z. nicht lachen.#d
> Habe ihr aber ein gutes Hausmittel empfohlen.
> ...


 
Jürgen, die jungs haben sich ja gut retten können - war ein spannendes spiel. 
Ist Annette denn krank, oder hat man ihr nur einen zahn gezogen? Was für ein hausmittel hast du ihr empfohlen, nelken oder glühwein? Egal was sie hat, ich wünsche ihr gute besserung, denn sie soll ja als ausleger eingesetzt werden - damit ich nicht seekrank werde |supergri 
Wer schwimmt wird auch nicht seekrank. 
Denke an einen  törn  von den niederlanden nach england mit meiner gurke, Einer war dabei der seekrank wurde, denn haben wir dann immer im neoprenanzug an einer leine zwei runden schwimmen lassen, dabei erholte er sich etwas, krabbelte wieder an bord und es ging weiter, jedoch nur für drei stunden, dann wollte er wieder im wasser schwimmen. 
War ein lustiger törn und truppe.
Fenster sind noch nicht fertig, habe jedoch einen anderen termin in der 28KW in westfalen. Wann bist du in DK? Wenn du in der zeit hier bist, bleibe ich nicht mehrere tage sondern rutsche runter 3std besprechung und zurück. Bin also dann nur einen tag nicht da. Machen wir alles per pn.
Grüß Otto


----------



## okram24 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Schwingeangler44,

wir freuen uns über jeden, der sich am Treffen beteiligen möchte!!!

Gruß Marko




Schwingeangler44 schrieb:


> 1. okram24 - Einweggrill+6 Bratwürste
> + 2 Söhne
> 2. Costas - vorgekochte Kartoffeln in Alu-Folie+ fischfreies Fleisch
> 3. FangeNichts5 - Kartoffelsalat, Tzatziki und Krautsalat
> ...


----------



## Oelki (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Otto,

Gute Idee, aber bitte binde meine Beine am Boot fest und ich nehme die Langleine in die Hand, damit ich den Fisch Auge in AUge gegenüber schwimme. 
Habe derzeit das woran die Seekranken leiden, allerdings auch unten raus und von einem Virus verursacht, Jürgen hat mir schon einen Sektkorken empfohlen, damits in der Schüssel schön knallt!

Mal was zum Thems HS:

Meinst du ich könnte es mal mit Bleibeschwerten Spinnerbaits auf Fische in der Nordsee versuchen, so vom "Kutter-aus-hängend"? 
Anstelle auf Hechte im kraut? Bin nämlich noch nicht an hiesigen Baggersee gekommen und möchte die Dinger diese Jahr noch testen.

Herzlichen Gruß
Annette

PS, ich lache innerlich, denn äußerlich läßt der Interkostale Muskelkater vom :v es nicht zu.


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Oelki,#h

Annette,ich finde es klasse.Muss man erst die Scheixxerei
bekommen,um im Board wieder aktiv zu werden? 

Aber nun zu deiner Frage wegen der Spinnerbaits.Ich würde
es nicht machen.Die Baits kommen zu schnell nach oben,oder
du hängst extrem viel Blei dran.Macht vermutlich weder dir noch den Fischen Spaß.#d
Wenn du eine ruhige Kugel schieben willst,dann nimm ein paar Bleiköpfe in Gewichten von 80-150gr. mit.Einige Twisterschwänze in 15-18cm und evtl.einen 2. Einzelhaken.
Damit bin ich immer recht gut gefahren.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


Ps. Vergiss den Korken nicht


----------



## LAC (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Oelki
Annette, deine krankheit ist nicht gut - auch wenn´s  schön knallt - pass auf das du nicht zu trocken wirst  Jürgen hat mir die krankheit schon per pn mitgeteilt. Wünsche dir gute besserung.
Jürgen hat deine frage betreffend der spinnerbaits ja schon beantwortet.
Auch wenn du es als eine gute idee findest, dass ich dir die beine festbinde, damit du die fische auge in auge schaust, finde ich es nicht gut, da ich dir dann ein tauchgerät auch noch geben muss, da du mit dem kopf stänig unter wasser bist und ich hohe gefahren ausgesetzt bin, dass ich  vom korken getroffen werde, solltest du noch nicht besser dran sein |supergri
So wie ich jedoch lese, muss es dir schon wieder sehr gut gehen, da du ja lustige zeilen schreibst, auch wenn du verkniffen auf dem stuhl sitzt. Keine aufregung, es kommt in den besten familien vor.
Annette, betreffend der bootsfahtrt so glaube ich machst du dir falsche gedanken, es ist nicht eine fahrt auf dem königssee oder baggersee, sondern es ist die nordsee, die auch nicht vergleichbarist mit der ostsee ist. Sie zählt weltweit zu den gefährlichsten gewässern, auch wenn es nur ein randmeer ist.  Deshalb habe ich dir geraten, die fahrt erst hier zu buchen, wenn die nordsee nicht verrückt spielt, denn dann ist es nicht mehr schön, da jeder mit sich selbst zu kämpfen hat. Mir macht der ssegang zwar nichts aus, jedoch angele ich auch lieber bei ruhigem wetter, da man sich nur auf das angeln konzentieren kann und nicht noch eine hand am geländer halten muss, um nicht in der ecke zu landen. Außerdem ist es kein schöner anblick wenn alle über die reeling hängen und am kotzen sind und du auch noch den lezten rest  - vom wind getragen - abbekommst. Ich habe dieses alles schon erlebt und eine ausfahrt bei ruhigem wetter ist weitaus angenehmer. Die sagen: das wetter spielt keine rolle, spielen rambo, denn es ist angenehmer bei ruhigem wetter zu angeln, als wenn man auf einer schiffschaukel sitzt. Das kann zwar lustig sein, aber endet meisten stressig.
Zwei schiffe fahren von hvide sande raus, auf beiden werden fische gefangen. Laut den postings bzw. berichte hier im anglerboard,  soll oder ist ein schiff, welches die längere touren anbietet vom fangerfolg besser sein. Es fährt auch weiter raus. Die fotos bzw. fangerfolge können sich sehen lassen, es sind jedoch zwei tagesfahrten und sogar mehr, die angeboten werden. Das andere macht tagestouren und die fangerfolge sind mal gut aber es kann auch mal nichts gefangen werden. Mich interessieren nicht so die preise, kann sie dir auch nicht sagen, jedoch bordie costas kennt sich da besser aus. Frag ihn mal, was solch eine fahrt kostet, da sie schnell die 100 euro überschreiten. 
Wenn du kommst, kann es sein, dass du noch makrelen von land angeln kannst.
Und zum schluß! das glaube ich dir, dass du mit twisterschwänze in 15-18 cm gut gefahren bist, aber noch größere sind gewaltig und umwerfend.|supergri  lach doch mal (innerlich) aber bewege dich nicht dabei - wünsche dir gute besserung.
Gruß Otto


----------



## Oelki (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Danke Jürgen,:l

wollte doch so gerne mal die Spinnerbaits testen, wenn ich zuhause schon nicht dazu komme, wenigstens im Urlaub.


Lieber Otto,

wenn Fabi und die ganze Mannschaft auf der einen Seite der Reeling:v, dann brauchst du mir kein Tauchgerät zu geben, denn dann haben wir trotzdem Schlagseite.:vik:

Außerdem fahre ich in der Nebensaison in den Campingurlaub, nehme Lebensmittel von zu Hause mit, backe das Brot selbst (auch im Urlaub) lebe sonst nur noch vom Fisch, spare also für ne Kutterfahrt jeden Cent. 
Eine Tagesfahrt reicht aber völlig. #6Und Makrelen sind doch super lecker. Meine kleine Familie freut sich schon riesig darauf, Jakob mit inbegriffen.

Meine Körpertemperatur ist zwar um 2Grad gesunken, reicht aber leider noch nicht. Zum  schon.
Hoffe morgen vom Doc ein Wundermittel zu bekommen, damits auch bald wieder mit der Angelei klappt.

|rolleyes Gruß,
Annette


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Gooose (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo,
wie sieht es denn zur Zeit in Nymindegab/Bjerregard am Steg und den Ese-Hütten aus ? Ich bin demnächst für 2 Wochen dort und möchte die Barsche ärgern. Lohnt es sich dort zu fischen oder muß ich die Barsche woanders suchen. Wer hat in letzter Zeit dort geangelt und kann berichten ?
Danke im voraus.
Goose


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Gooose schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie sieht es denn zur Zeit in Nymindegab/Bjerregard am Steg und den Ese-Hütten aus ? Ich bin demnächst für 2 Wochen dort und möchte die Barsche ärgern. Lohnt es sich dort zu fischen oder muß ich die Barsche woanders suchen. Wer hat in letzter Zeit dort geangelt und kann berichten ?
> Danke im voraus.
> Goose



hallo guck ein paar seiten vorher. da hast ein barschbericht von mir .

mfg


----------



## carpfreak1990 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Es lohnt sich fast immer barsche zuägern. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Oelki
Annette, das stimmt betreffend der schlagseite, wenn fabi d.h. die anderen auch, backbordseits an der reling stehen, dann sehen wir kein wasser, nur sterne und rutschen von steuerbord beide auf fabi.:q tauchgerät brauchst du dann nicht - jedoch flügel.
Freue mich, dass deine körpertemperatur um 2grad gesunken ist, in der kritischen zone ist es lebenswichtig. Pass jedoch schön auf, dass du nicht ganz kalt wirst - du kennst dich doch bestens aus und wirst es schon schaukeln, dass die normale körpertemperatur sich hält. 
Ich bekomme auch immer erhöhte temperaturen, wenn ich hier die postings lese und oft schreibe ich dann sätze im fieber, da ich nicht mehr weiß, was ich mache - genauer, was ich schreiben soll.

@ Goose
die angelplätze (esehäuser usw) die du erwähnt hast, sind nicht schlecht für Kinder, sie können dort rotaugen und barsche fangen und freuen sich über jeden kleinen fisch. Jeder achte ist etwas größer. Letztens habe ich dort einen angler getroffen der hatte eine forelle gefangen. Die guten barschplätze sind jedoch dort, wo die alte fahrrinne her läuft.

@ Okram24
Marko, danke, das ist ja der hammer, was du gefangen hast. Kapitale größe hat der zander!!! Super. Damit die jungs und mädels hier mal einen dicken fisch sehen.


----------



## Quappenjäger (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> Ich bekomme auch immer erhöhte temperaturen, wenn ich hier die postings lese und oft schreibe ich dann sätze im fieber, da ich nicht mehr weiß, was ich mache - genauer, was ich schreiben soll.
> 
> 
> otto gib es zu du hast dann die flinte in der hand und gibst richtig gummi :q ( oder den knüppel , rute , ümmel , stock usw. ).
> meld mich noch wegen tour mit dem mobby dick bezwinger per pn |bigeyes wacka , wacka #6


----------



## Gooose (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

WolfsburgVirus/LAC
Danke für die Info. Dann habe ich ja schon mal einen Platz für meine beiden Jungs.
Wo verläuft denn die alte Fahrrinne ? Ich habe einen alten Eintrag gefunden, da ist vom "südlichen Ausläufer/Nymindegab" von guten Barschen die Rede. Ich dachte, das wären die Stellen. Ansonsten kommt man ja schwer an den Fjord ran, durch den Schilfgürtel. Ein Boot steht mir leider nicht zur Verfügung und von den Miet-Kajaks wird ja mehr oder weniger abgeraten. Hast Du vieleicht noch einen Tip oder Koordinaten ?
Ich war zwar schon in der Ecke Dänemarks, aber angeln werde diesmal zum ersten Mal.

Gruß
Gooose


----------



## LAC (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> LAC schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich bekomme auch immer erhöhte temperaturen, wenn ich hier die postings lese und oft schreibe ich dann sätze im fieber, da ich nicht mehr weiß, was ich mache - genauer, was ich schreiben soll.
> ...


----------



## Costas (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Gooose schrieb:


> WolfsburgVirus/LAC
> Danke für die Info. Dann habe ich ja schon mal einen Platz für meine beiden Jungs.
> Wo verläuft denn die alte Fahrrinne ? Ich habe einen alten Eintrag gefunden, da ist vom "südlichen Ausläufer/Nymindegab" von guten Barschen die Rede. Ich dachte, das wären die Stellen. Ansonsten kommt man ja schwer an den Fjord ran, durch den Schilfgürtel. Ein Boot steht mir leider nicht zur Verfügung und von den Miet-Kajaks wird ja mehr oder weniger abgeraten. Hast Du vieleicht noch einen Tip oder Koordinaten ?
> Ich war zwar schon in der Ecke Dänemarks, aber angeln werde diesmal zum ersten Mal.
> ...



Die 2-3 Stege bei Nymindegab werden um diese Zeit sehr gut besetzt sein. Bei den alten Fahrrinnen gibt es immer Platz. Dort ist eine Wathose oder -stiefel ratsam.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Oelki (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hey Fabi,

darf ich die drei |supergri|supergri|supergri so deuten, dass du mit auf den Kutter kommst? 
Und dich schon mächtig darauf freust, wenn Otto uns vormacht, wie man am besten von der Reeling hängt?

#hGruß Annette


----------



## LAC (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Gooose
Fangplätze am südlichen fjord (ese-häuser sowie der erste anleger) sind für deine jungs ideale plätze, da sie sich dort ausbreiten können und keine nassen socken bekommen. Gefangen wird dort auch.
Nun darf man nicht denken, dass an den guten plätzen es schlag auf schalg geht, so ist es nicht, es kann so laufen, jedoch oft wartet man auch, da der barsch ja ein schwarmfisch ist und ständig am wandern ist in seinem revier. Es läuft jedoch dort wesentlich besser und es werden größere exemplare gefangen.
Die fahrrinne hat etwa eine tiefe von 2-3 m noch, sie ist die letzte die versandet. oft erkennt man sie an, dass noch alte holzpoller sie kennzeichnen - es sind jedoch nur um die 8 stück zu sehen. Du kannst in Nymindegab  zum strandparkplatz fahren, jedoch dann sofort vor dem parkplatz links in den weg fahren - rechts steht ein grünes schild (naturschutzgebiet usw.) Dieser weg schlänget sich an den dünen etwa 1,5 km lang - links wird immer mal sichtbar der alte ausläufer, auch eine brücke, die über den ausläufer geht - dort ist es auch nicht schlecht, jedoch auf der anderen seite. Einige stellen sind dort sehr verkrautet .
Fährst du bis zum schluss der straße kommt ein parkplatz, dann links ab - du überquerst dann den fjord - links und rechts ist ein schilfgürtel und nur schlecht kann man das wasser sehen von der strasse. Sofort nach dem schilfgürtel, links oder rechts den Wagen abstellen. Dann bist du in einer region, wo es gute barsche, rotaugen und auch hechte sich aufhalten. Der ausläufer in südlicher richtung kannst du umrunden und hier und da sind angelplätze wo du keine stiefel brauchst. Ich fange barsche und rotaugen mit wurm - barsch auch schon mal mit gummischwanz (gelb). Hechte mit naturköder oder mit schwimmende wobbler.
Wathose ist nicht unbedingt nötig, jedoch stiefel wäre schon angebracht.
Hier ein link, wo du etwas mehr über den fjord erfährst
http://www.lydumartcenter.com/angeln/ringkoebing_fjord.html

Wünsche dir mit den jungs viel glück und berichte mal, was ihr alles gefangen habt.

Gruß


----------



## Gooose (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

LAC
Danke für die Info.
Ich werde berichten.
Gruß
Gooose


----------



## ORKA1977 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hi
So noch vier Tage dann bin ich entlich wieder in DK.
Hab sonnst nur an der Schleuse auf der Seeseite geangelt.
Nun möchte ich natürlich auch mal auf die Fjordseite.
Jetzt kommt meine Frage:
Was fängt man denn dort so um die Zeit?
(außer Hornis)
Mfg.Orka


----------



## LAC (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Orka1977
auf der fjordseite der schleuse fängt du die fischarten, die auch auf der seeseite vorkommen. Hornis, noch hering und kleine platte sowie aal aber auch meeräschen. Sonst kenne ich keine fischart, auf welche man gehen könnte, wobei ich die lachsartigen nicht erwähnt habe.

Nachsatz:

@ alle
nachstehend setze ich mal einen link ein, für angler die sich mit der dänischen fischfauna befassen möchten. Hier kann man genau sehen, welche fischarten in den einzelnen regionen in Dänemark vorkommen.
Ist ein Buch und jeder kann es sich ausdrucken.
Recht interessant, für jeden angler der dänemark besucht.
http://www.fiskeatlas.dk/download/Statusrapport2.pdf


----------



## icheben (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo an alle HS Fans!

Bin ab Samstag wieder auf dem Klit!

kann mir jemand mal nen paar aktuelle Infos geben was, wo und vor allem auf was man derzeit fängt!?

War letztes Jahr an der Schleuße und habe Heringe, Hornis und Platte gefangen, auch auf dem Kutter hatte ich - wahrscheinlich - viel Glück. - war aber etwas ehr als dieses Jahr.

vielen Dank schon mal vorab für Infos!


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Oelki
> Annette, das stimmt betreffend der schlagseite, wenn fabi d.h. die anderen auch, backbordseits an der reling stehen, dann sehen wir kein wasser, nur sterne und rutschen von steuerbord beide auf fabi.:q tauchgerät brauchst du dann nicht - jedoch flügel.
> Freue mich, dass deine körpertemperatur um 2grad gesunken ist, in der kritischen zone ist es lebenswichtig. Pass jedoch schön auf, dass du nicht ganz kalt wirst - du kennst dich doch bestens aus und wirst es schon schaukeln, dass die normale körpertemperatur sich hält.
> Ich bekomme auch immer erhöhte temperaturen, wenn ich hier die postings lese und oft schreibe ich dann sätze im fieber, da ich nicht mehr weiß, was ich mache - genauer, was ich schreiben soll.
> ...



hötte ich so ein grossen fisch an der angel, hätte ich die angel in wasser geschmisen und wäre weggerannt. petri zu dem geilen zander

mfg


----------



## Oelki (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo VWVirus,#h

haste Angst vor sonem Fisch?

Du suchst Teichbelüfter? Nimmste großen Gartenschlauch, steckst ihn ins Wasser und pustest kräftig rein. Am Besten du nimmst den Otto mit, dann könnt ihr abwechselnd atmen.

@icheben,

guck mal zwei Kommentare vor dir bei LAC steht ne Mailadresse, klickste an und wirst fündig. Kannst aber auch ein paar Seiten zurück blättern, ausser Fußballtipps, und Grillpartys, gibts auch Fangberichte.
Stöbere mal bischen rum. Du wirst bestimmt fündig.

HG euch beiden Annette


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hallo VWVirus,#h
> 
> haste Angst vor sonem Fisch?
> 
> ...



ja der otto kann schon schön und doll blasen


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> ja der otto kann schon schön und doll blasen



vieleicht kann ja einer von euch helfen : 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2983830#post2983830


----------



## LAC (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Oelki / Wolfsburg Virus 
Annette und Fabi, ihr beiden macht euch lustig über mich:q:q:q:q Ich soll tief durchatmen und für fabi blasen, damit seine forellen nicht verrecken. Ich besitze jedoch nicht mehr solch ein lungenvolumen, wie ich es mal hatte, da ich sie im laufe von jahrzehnten geteert habe.
Könnte fabi einweisen in die gewässerkunde - sogar eine kleine vorführung würde ich machen, damit er es versteht, da ich blasen machen kann, z.b. kann ich eine badewanne zum kochen bringen - sie wird dann zum whirlpool. 
Würde mich in fabis forellen-schlammloch reinsetzen und blubberblasen machen. Dabei mache ich ein freundliches gesicht, fabi bekommt atemnot und seine letzten noch lebenden forellen kann er einsammeln, da sie kiel oben schwimmen.:q 
Faulgas entsteht nun mal in gewässern und im menschlichen körper - sollte lachgas entstehen, macht fabi auch ein freundliches gesicht :q


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Oelki / Wolfsburg Virus
> Annette und Fabi, ihr beiden macht euch lustig über mich:q:q:q:q Ich soll tief durchatmen und für fabi blasen, damit seine forellen nicht verrecken. Ich besitze jedoch nicht mehr solch ein lungenvolumen, wie ich es mal hatte, da ich sie im laufe von jahrzehnten geteert habe.
> Könnte fabi einweisen in die gewässerkunde - sogar eine kleine vorführung würde ich machen, damit er es versteht, da ich blasen machen kann, z.b. kann ich eine badewanne zum kochen bringen - sie wird dann zum whirlpool.
> Würde mich in fabis forellen-schlammloch reinsetzen und blubberblasen machen. Dabei mache ich ein freundliches gesicht, fabi bekommt atemnot und seine letzten noch lebenden forellen kann er einsammeln, da sie kiel oben schwimmen.:q
> Faulgas entsteht nun mal in gewässern und im menschlichen körper - sollte lachgas entstehen, macht fabi auch ein freundliches gesicht :q



hmmmmmmmm:k


----------



## FangeNichts5 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

So langsam kriege ich kribbeln im Bauch

Nur noch 8 Tage, die ersten Vorbereitungen werden Unternommen.

Hätte jetzt ja auch gerne ein solches Fangbild wie Marko gezeigt, aber an der Weser in Bremen war gestern Abend nichts zu holen. Dafür nen schönen Abend mit geilem Sonnenuntergang gehabt.

MFG
Timo


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

So morgen gehts los...komme zum treffen...mein Handy liegt leider am Elbstrand...sonst hätte ich auch gerne vorher Kontak mit euch aufgenommen...

Gruß
David


----------



## carpfreak1990 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Mal ne frage war jemand mit der M/S Lene drausen ?? Und was für gerät würdet ihr mit nehmen wenn auf dorch geht !! Habe mich schon ein bisschn auf der homepage infomiert aber der übersetzter von google ist nicht so gut. Ich wollte im August eine 2tages tour mit machen. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Costas (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Mal ne frage war jemand mit der M/S Lena drausen ?? Und was für gerät würdet ihr mit nehmen wenn auf dorch geht !! Habe mich schon ein bisschn auf der homepage infomiert aber der übersetzter von google ist nicht so gut. Ich wollte im August eine 2tages tour mit machen.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas



Hallo Jonas

Woher soll dieses Boot rausfahren? Meintest Du vielleicht die "MS Lene From"?

Gruss
Costas


----------



## carpfreak1990 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ja genau sry hab das ,,from,, vergessen.

@Costas habe gerade dein bericht über deine tour gelesen super beitrag. Ich wollte mir noch neues gerät holen da ich nur ruten bis 200g habe für die ostsee aber was wohl zuwenig. 
Was sollte die Rute mindestens an wurfgewicht haben? 
Was für eine Rolle multi oder Stationär ? 
Schnur 20-30er geflochten?? 
pilker bis 500g ? 
Was für Vorfächer sollte ich dabei haben?
Wie sieht es mit Naturköder aus ??
Sind ab Bord noch andere Fische raus gekommen ??

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Costas (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Ja genau sry hab das ,,from,, vergessen.
> 
> @Costas habe gerade dein bericht über deine tour gelesen super beitrag. Ich wollte mir noch neues gerät holen da ich nur ruten bis 200g habe für die ostsee aber was wohl zuwenig.
> Was sollte die Rute mindestens an wurfgewicht haben?
> ...



Hallo Jonas

Nicht nur das"From" hattest Du vergessen, sondern das Boot auch in "Len-A" umgetauft. Wir haben uns schon darauf gewöhnt, dass bei Deinen Berichten manchmal etwas verloren geht, deswegen dachte ich, es könnte vielleicht das bekannte Boot sein .

Zum Gerät. Hast Du nicht vor, oft auf Hochseetouren zu fahren, dann empfehle ich Dir, auf dem Boot ein Rute zu mieten. Die kommt natürlich mit Rolle und Schnur. Der Preis liegt bei nur ca. 10 Eur. Ein entsprechendes Set würde beim Einkauf mind. ein Paar 100 Eur kosten. Und stell Dir vor, Du kaufst Dir so einen Set und dann die Tour wird wetterbedingt abgesagt. Wie gesagt, jeder muss selber wissen, ob es sich lohnt, sowas anzuschaffen.

Pilker und Vorfächer musst Du Dir mitnehmen oder auf dem Boot kaufen. Es werden meistens Pirker von 200-400g gebraucht. Vorfächer mit 1-3 Beifänger. Farben eigentlich egal, am besten etwas Auswahl mit dabei haben. Wenn Du nicht oft fährst, nimm 3-5 Stück mit und im Notfall kannst Du sie auch auf dem Schiff besorgen.

Meistens fängt man dort Dorsch manchmal auch vereinzelt Leng.

Mit Naturköder kann man auch fischen. Kannst beim Buchen vorreservieren, wenn Du willst.

Denk daran die Tour so früh als möglich zu buchen.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## carpfreak1990 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Das mit dem len-A hab ich schon geändert in lene. Ok Danke Costas. Ja mit der Neuanschaffung ist so eine sache. Ich kaufe mir zugerne neue gerät. Aber mir hat ein Arbeitskollege schon angeboten mir ne Rute und Rolle zuleihen. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Das mit dem len-A hab ich schon geändert in lene. Ok Danke Costas. Ja mit der Neuanschaffung ist so eine sache. Ich kaufe mir zugerne neue gerät. Aber mir hat ein Arbeitskollege schon angeboten mir ne Rute und Rolle zuleihen.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas



ja dann leih dir das doch. dann brauchst nicht fragen was alles kaufen musst. sonst einfach ab in den angelladen und fragen. und sonst leihst dir das auf dem boot


----------



## okram24 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte nochmal an unser Treffen erinnern.
In Hvide Sande an der Schleuse, am Sonntag, 04.07.2010.
Treffpunk am Kaffee neben dem Angelladen an der Schleuse gegen 15:00 Uhr.
Hier nochmal die aktuelle Telnehmerliste:
1. okram24 - Einweggrill+6 Bratwürste
+ 2 Söhne
2. Costas - vorgekochte Kartoffeln in Alu-Folie+ fischfreies Fleisch
3. FangeNichts5 - Kartoffelsalat, Tzatziki und Krautsalat
+ Vater
4. LAC - Einweggrill + Grillfleisch + Fläschen
+ Gäste von Otto
5.Schwingeangler44 + Bratwurst...und je nach dem ob überhaupt Fisch erwünscht ist auch den...
6. ...
7. ... 
8. ...
wenn Ihr noch mitmachen wollt, einfach eintragen!

Gruß Marko


----------



## Gooose (27. Juni 2010)

*Hilfe, Netzanschluß gesucht*

Hallo, 
kann mir jemand einen Elektrofachhandel in der Nähe von Bjerregard / Hvide Sande nennen ?
Benötige ein Netzanschluß für meinen Laptop. Meiner liegt zu Hause, vergessen#q.
Sorry, das ich direkt frage. Kann leider nicht ausgoogeln, der Accu ist fast runter.

Im voraus vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Gooose


----------



## kommnach (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

.....fahren ist gut. Wo bist du denn "hinGEFAHREN?"




j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Oelki,#h
> 
> Annette,ich finde es klasse.Muss man erst die Scheixxerei
> bekommen,um im Board wieder aktiv zu werden?
> ...


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



kommnach schrieb:


> .....fahren ist gut. Wo bist du denn "hinGEFAHREN?"



was bist du denn, ein neuer spassvogel oder was#q


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



kommnach schrieb:


> .....fahren ist gut. Wo bist du denn "hinGEFAHREN?"


 


Von Süden nach Norden. Möchtest du gerne
"nachkommen"? :q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Letzte Nacht habe ich meinen persönlichen "Am längsten Wachbleib-Rekord" gebrochen: Von 8 Uhr am Samstag bis 5:20 am Sonntag. Wollte eigentlich nur mit meinem Schwager an der Bremer Weser bis höchstens 2 Uhr Nachtangeln, aber wir hatten viele Bisse (es hat mal wieder nicht mit nem Aal für mich gereicht), aber mein Schwager hat drei Aale und nen Zander gefangen. Bereits am morgen fing er einen Zander von 82cm und 4,5 Kilo.

Heute ist ein besonderer Tag: Er geht weiter, der Traum der WM und das Wembley Tor wurde ausgeglichen.

Nur leider kann ich das Viertelfinale nächsten Samstag nicht richtig gucken: Bin ja auf dem Weg nach Bork Havn und wir können erst ab 16:00 Uhr ins Haus... Das wird schon!

MFG
Timo


----------



## Oelki (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Timo,

schöner Rekord, aber ich rate dir lerne nie einen medizinischen Beruf, sonst bleibst du solange wach wie ich. Bin Freitagmorgen um 5Uhr aufgestanden, um im Garten noch was zu machen und habe um 8Uhr angefangen zu arbeiten und Samstagmorgen um 5Uhr war ich wieder zu Hause, wir hatten zu viele Notfälle. Habe dann am Samstag den Schlaf nachgeholt.

Hey Fabi,

wann hast du zuletzt deinen Teich "entschlammt"? Könnte es sein, dass im Teich zuviele Nährstoffe sind, die den Wuchs von Schachtelhalm begünstigen?
Bestimmt gibt es bei euch einen Kleingartenverein, frag dort mal an wer Schachtelhalm für die genannte Brühe haben möchte,-die ist tatsächlich sehr gut für andere Pflanzen.-
Würdest du den Schachtelhalm totspritzen, hättest du noch mehr Nährstoffe im Teich, was andere Pflanzen gewiss zum Wachstum anregen.
Ich höre mich mal rum.

Herzliche Grüße
Annette


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hey Fabi,
> 
> wann hast du zuletzt deinen Teich "entschlammt"? Könnte es sein, dass im Teich zuviele Nährstoffe sind, die den Wuchs von Schachtelhalm begünstigen?
> Bestimmt gibt es bei euch einen Kleingartenverein, frag dort mal an wer Schachtelhalm für die genannte Brühe haben möchte,-die ist tatsächlich sehr gut für andere Pflanzen.-
> ...



hallo ja ist viel schlamm im teich. ist ja auch ein stehendes gewässer. ja aber kannst ja nichts ausbuddeln steht ja im wasser

mfg


----------



## FangeNichts5 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Annette
In die Medizin möchte ich nicht gehen, eher Journalist oder Metereologe. Aber da ist ja noch Zeit, kann mir noch ein bisschen Zeit lassen.

MFG
Timo


----------



## Oelki (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hey Fabi,

hast du die Möglichkeit abzufischen und den Teich abzupumpen und zu entschlammen? Dann könntest du den Schachtelhalm entfernen, vielleicht eine Wurzelsperre einbauen, die sumpfige Uferzone vom Freiwasser trennen.
Ist es ein Naturteich? 
Wo ist die Wasserzulaufquelle?
Unser Teich hat zwar nur 7x13m, aber wir machen das jedes Jahr, im Mai. Ist aber auch ein Schwimmteich.

HG Annette


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hey Fabi,
> 
> hast du die Möglichkeit abzufischen und den Teich abzupumpen und zu entschlammen? Dann könntest du den Schachtelhalm entfernen, vielleicht eine Wurzelsperre einbauen, die sumpfige Uferzone vom Freiwasser trennen.
> Ist es ein Naturteich?
> ...



kein zulauf. teich lässt sich nicht mehr ablassen. irgendwie ist der ablauf dicht.

mfg


----------



## icheben (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo @ all!

Viele Grüße aus HS!

Habe gestern von der Mole aus schöne Makrelen gefangen,
Vorgestern gabs Herringe und auch Hornhecht!

mal sehen was noch alles so beißt :q

MfG icheben #h


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



icheben schrieb:


> Hallo @ all!
> 
> Viele Grüße aus HS!
> 
> ...


 


Glückwunsch,#6

lass mir bitte noch ein paar Tiger übrig.Ich komme
leider erst am 17.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



icheben schrieb:


> Hallo @ all!
> 
> Viele Grüße aus HS!
> 
> ...



Hey, das hört sich doch gut an. Komme am Samstag nach Dänemark. Hoffentlich können wir beim HS-Treffen nicht nur Hornhechte und Heringe sondern auch ein paar Makrelen und vielleicht einen Wolfsbarsch (persönlicher Traumfisch) fangen.

MFG
Timo


----------



## HD4ever (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

sauber ! 
das liest sich ja gut hier ..... fehlen nun noch ab und an mal nen paar schöne Fotos zu den Fängen |rolleyes

wie stehen da denn auf der Ecke so die Chancen auf Makrelen vom Ufer ?
ggf zu welcher Zeit kann man denn mal welche erwischen ?
die beiden Außenmolen sehen dafür ja recht vielversprechend aus ....


----------



## Costas (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



HD4ever schrieb:


> sauber !
> das liest sich ja gut hier ..... fehlen nun noch ab und an mal nen paar schöne Fotos zu den Fängen |rolleyes
> 
> wie stehen da denn auf der Ecke so die Chancen auf Makrelen vom Ufer ?
> ...



Diesen Sonntag halten wir unseren AB-Treff in Hvide Sande. Ich werde dann Fotos machen und hier berichten. 

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## LAC (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Costas. gut dass du es angekündigt hast mit den fotos - werde mich vorher schminken, damit ich nicht auffalle.
Es kann sein, dass ich noch mehr gäste mitbringe - alles kleine profiangler - bring also eine große speicherkarte mit und mehr vorgekaute oder -gekochte kartoffeln und frischfleisch mit.
.


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Costas. gut dass du es angekündigt hast mit den fotos - werde mich vorher schminken, damit ich nicht auffalle.
> Es kann sein, dass ich noch mehr gäste mitbringe - alles kleine profiangler - bring also eine große speicherkarte mit und mehr vorgekaute oder -gekochte kartoffeln und frischfleisch mit.
> .


 



@ Otto,#h

lass das mit dem schminken sein.Stelle dich einfach unbeweglich in die Dünen.
Ganz Dänemark wird rätseln,wo der Monolith herkommt.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## okram24 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@LAC: Hauptsache du bringst genügend Wind mit - zum Grill anblasen:vik:!!!

@icheben: Schön, dass die Tiger dieses Jahr schon da sind!
Letztes Jahr hatte ich nur eine an der Angel und die ist mir dann noch bei der Landung abgefallen:c!

@FangeNichts5: Tiger und Wölfe stehen auch auf meiner Wunschliste für dieses Jahr#6!!!

Gruß Marko


----------



## Harti (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo HS Fans,

nach einem Monat Enthaltsamkeit vom AB (aus privaten Gründen) und von HS muss ich wieder los an den Nabel der Welt nach HS. 

Ich habe die letzten Beiträge nicht verfolgt und weiss nicht wer die Teilnehmerliste zum Boardietreffen am nächsten WE führt, aber tragt mich mit meiner Frau bitte ein. Wir sind dabei.:vik:

Es wird wieder tolle Fotos geben.#6

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## okram24 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hier nochmal die Erinnerung an unser Treffen!

In Hvide Sande an der Schleuse, am Sonntag, 04.07.2010.
Treffpunk am Kaffee neben dem Angelladen an der Schleuse gegen 15:00 Uhr.

...und die aktuelle Telnehmerliste:

1. okram24 - Einweggrill+6 Bratwürste
+ 2 Söhne
2. Costas - vorgekochte Kartoffeln in Alu-Folie+ fischfreies Fleisch
3. FangeNichts5 - Kartoffelsalat, Tzatziki und Krautsalat
+ Vater
4. LAC - Einweggrill + Grillfleisch + Fläschen
+ Gäste von Otto
5.Schwingeangler44 + Bratwurst...und je nach dem ob überhaupt Fisch erwünscht ist auch den...
6. Harti
+ Frau
7. ... 
8. ...
9. ...

wenn Ihr noch mitmachen wollt, einfach eintragen:vik:!

Gruß Marko


----------



## LAC (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Otto,#h
> 
> lass das mit dem schminken sein.Stelle dich einfach unbeweglich in die Dünen.
> Ganz Dänemark wird rätseln,wo der Monolith herkommt.:q
> ...


 

Hallo Jürgen, 
die idee ist nicht schlecht, ich wäre dann eine neue touristenattraktion in hs und alle kinder und angler sagen dann - ich will den "oddo" auch mal sehen. :q
Nun bin ich nicht bekannt genug und einige hunde würden das bein hoch heben, wenn ich so ruhig stehe, man sollte einige teilnehmer aus dem "Dschungelcamp - holt mich hier raus - ich bin ein star" nehmen, z.b. könnte ich mir vorstellen wenn eike immel groß gewachsen wie er ist, auf einer düne, die hände hoch zum sonnenball hält, kommen mehr touristen und wollen ihn sehen. Ich würde dafür sorgen, dass er dann täglich ein gutes honorar bekommt, kleine provision liegt natürlich für mich drin  - sonst können wir uns keine mettebrötchen und reibekuchen in düsseldorf  leisten.:q 

@ Hatri
Torsten geht alles klar - habe dir eine pn gesendet.


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

|wavey:





LAC schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> die idee ist nicht schlecht, ich wäre dann eine neue touristenattraktion in hs und alle kinder und angler sagen dann - ich will den "oddo" auch mal sehen. :q
> Nun bin ich nicht bekannt genug und einige hunde würden das bein hoch heben, wenn ich so ruhig stehe, man sollte einige teilnehmer aus dem "Dschungelcamp - holt mich hier raus - ich bin ein star" nehmen, z.b. könnte ich mir vorstellen wenn eike immel groß gewachsen wie er ist, auf einer düne, die hände hoch zum sonnenball hält, kommen mehr touristen und wollen ihn sehen. Ich würde dafür sorgen, dass er dann täglich ein gutes honorar bekommt, kleine provision liegt natürlich für mich drin -* sonst können wir uns keine mettebrötchen und reibekuchen in düsseldorf* leisten.:q
> 
> ...


----------



## FangeNichts5 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Habe ja vor kurzem schon mal erwähnt, dass ich ein echtes Problem mit den Aalen habe. Gestern ging diese Geschichte endlich vorbei und ein neues Kapitel beginnt. *Ich habe gestern die ersten beiden Aale meines Lebens gefangen!!!*
Der kleinere hatte 47cm, der größere 57cm und 365 Gramm. Was meint ihr wohl, wie es aussah, die Aale aus der harten Weserströmung zu "pumpen", während ich zitterte (der Aal war irgendwie schon immer mein (unerreichter) Traumfisch) und dabei noch ein 120 Gramm Blei mitpumpen musste. Mein Schwager hatte gedacht, gleich lass ich die Rute los 
Mein Schwager fing auch noch 4 Aale, die hatten aber alle "nur" so 46-49cm.
Die unendliche Geschichte die gestern das erste Kapitel abschloss, kann ich vielleicht ja beim HS-Treffen erzählen.
@okram24
Marko, dann müssen wir ja im Team arbeiten, dass wir die Dinger auch finden und fangen:q

@ Harti
Schön das du dabei bist!#h

MFG
Timo


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Habe ja vor kurzem schon mal erwähnt, dass ich ein echtes Problem mit den Aalen habe. Gestern ging diese Geschichte endlich vorbei und ein neues Kapitel beginnt. *Ich habe gestern die ersten beiden Aale meines Lebens gefangen!!!*
> Der kleinere hatte 47cm, der größere 57cm und 365 Gramm. Was meint ihr wohl, wie es aussah, die Aale aus der harten Weserströmung zu "pumpen", während ich zitterte (der Aal war irgendwie schon immer mein (unerreichter) Traumfisch) und dabei noch ein 120 Gramm Blei mitpumpen musste. Mein Schwager hatte gedacht, gleich lass ich die Rute los
> Mein Schwager fing auch noch 4 Aale, die hatten aber alle "nur" so 46-49cm.
> Die unendliche Geschichte die gestern das erste Kapitel abschloss, kann ich vielleicht ja beim HS-Treffen erzählen.
> ...




der linke das doch noch zahnstochergrösse. hat der überhaupt mass. wir haben letzte woche bei ablaufend wasser ein aal gefangen 79 cm und 1,3 kilo

mfg


----------



## FangeNichts5 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> der linke das doch noch zahnstochergrösse. hat der überhaupt mass. wir haben letzte woche bei ablaufend wasser ein ahl gefangen 79 cm und 1,3 kilo
> 
> mfg


 
Der linke hat Maß. In der Bremer Weser sind 45cm vorgegeben. 
Aber wenn man es so oft (ich habe es bestimmt 30-45 mal probiert) versucht. einen Aal zu fangen, ist so etwas was gaaaanz besonderes|supergri

MFG
Timo


----------



## Costas (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo

Schaut Euch dieses Beast an:
http://nyhederne.tv2.dk/article/id/31785605/

880kg-Hai. Gefangen von 2 Dänen in Norwegen. Kampf: 45 Min.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## werderhb1 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Costas, beeindruckendes Tier. Wird soetwas eigentlich sinnvoll verwertet - oder geht es da nur um Rekorde o.ä. Dann wäre es aber mehr schade wie sensationell - meiner Meinung nach.............
Trotzdem allen Boardies 'PETRI HEIL' !!
Gruß, Henry


----------



## fischflotz (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo zusammen,
melde mich mal aus dem Urlaub zurück. Malle war schön.
Leider schaffe ich dieses Jahr nicht noch mal nach HS, aber für nächstes Jahr stehen wir aber schon voll in der Planung. Diesmal kommt mein Vater mit. :vik:

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Costas (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



werderhb1 schrieb:


> Hallo Costas, beeindruckendes Tier. Wird soetwas eigentlich sinnvoll verwertet - oder geht es da nur um Rekorde o.ä. Dann wäre es aber mehr schade wie sensationell - meiner Meinung nach.............
> Trotzdem allen Boardies 'PETRI HEIL' !!
> Gruß, Henry



Das Fleisch ist giftig. Man kann es dennoch verwerten, wenn es  sehr lange gekocht und getrocknet wird. Ob sont noch was zu diesem Prozess  dazugehört, weiss ich nicht. Aber vom Hai wird primär die an Ölen  reichhaltige Leber konsumiert. 

Im Text steht auch, dass ältere Grönlandhaie aufgrund von Parasiten  erblinden.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Fettes Tier! 
Was braucht man da nur für Gerät?|bigeyes
Auf jeden Fall Petri an die Fänger!

Bin schon voll aufgeregt. Heute beginnen die letzten Vorbereitungen und morgen wird das Essen fürs HS-Treffen gekauft. 

MFG
Timo


----------



## carpfreak1990 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

ich will auch nach hs aber muss leider nach arbeiten. Hammer Fisch. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## FangeNichts5 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

So, Sachen werden gepackt, morgen gehts los!:q

Und ich frage mich jetzt schon, ob ich heute Nacht überhaupt schlafen kann|rolleyes Dänemark, Deutschland spielt, angeln auf Großbarsche nach dem Deutschlandspiel|rolleyes

Anbei noch ne Frage: Beim Brandungsangeln, wie viel Gramm (Krallen)Blei sollte man nehmen, damit man Chancen gegen die Strömung hat?

Und: Sind Heringe und Makrelen in Hvide Sande anwesend? Und auch Hornies?

Und noch ne Info: Ich habe in Bork Havn keinen PC, Laptop oder so dabei, brauch mir also keiner PN´s schreiben, ich werde die wohl nicht lesen können

MFG
Timo


----------



## werderhb1 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Costas

Wünsche Dir alles Gute zur Geschäftseröffnung !! Früher oder später sehen wir uns dort.
Alles Gute, Henry


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



werderhb1 schrieb:


> @Costas
> 
> *Wünsche Dir alles Gute zur Geschäftseröffnung* !! Früher oder später sehen wir uns dort.
> Alles Gute, Henry


 


Jetzt steht doch schon bald die Jubiläumsfeier an.|kopfkrat

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

hat costa den laden nicht schon länger ??

mfg


----------



## Tisie (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Welchen Laden hat er denn?

Wir sind ab 17.07. zwei Wochen in Bjerregard und wenn's ein interessanter Laden in der Nähe ist, kann man ja mal vorbeischauen 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



			
				WolfsburgVirus;2992893[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]hat costa den laden nicht schon länger ??*[/COLOR]
> 
> mfg


 


Fabi,#h

versuch doch einfach mal das letzte Posting über deinem
zu lesen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Michael_05er (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Tisie schrieb:


> Welchen Laden hat er denn?
> Wir sind ab 17.07. zwei Wochen in Bjerregard und wenn's ein interessanter Laden in der Nähe ist, kann man ja mal vorbeischauen
> Gruß, Matthias


Costas hatte bis vor kurzem keine Werbung in seiner Signatur, daher dachte vielleicht jemand an eine Neueröffnung? Ansonsten: Einfach mal auf das Banner in seiner Signatur klicken (oder direkt zur Laden-Homepage unter fisknu.dk) gehen.

Von Bjerregard aus hast du eine gute halbe Stunde zu Costas' Laden, und meiner Meinung nach sind sowohl Costas als auch sein Laden einen Besuch wert #6

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Michael_05er (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Nachdem ich jetzt seit knapp einer Woche wieder aus Argab zurück bin :c will ich nochmal einen kleinen Rückblick verfassen. Insgesamt war es ein toller Urlaub für uns alle, ob Ehefrau, Hund, Miturlauber (und Hunde) oder meine Wenigkeit selber. Das Wetter war nicht ganz so gut wie im letzten Jahr, aber wer an der Nordseeküste nicht mit etwas Wind zurechtkommt ist da falsch. Wir hatten fast keinen Regen und auf den Windgeschützten Terassen konnte man gut Sonne tanken (oder drinnen Fußball schauen).

Dieses Jahr waren wir auch mal in Hvide Sande Wasserski fahren - macht echt Laune, nur kann man danach zwei Tage lang die Arme kaum noch heben... Also: Nicht geeignet vor einem Angeltörn . Insgesamt bietet die Gegend auch für Nichtangler einige Abwechslungen und ist für Familienurlaube super geeignet. Große Action gibt es zwar nicht und man muss immer mal ein Stückchen fahren, aber es bieten sich schon Möglichkeiten für abwechslungsreiche Ausflüge.

Sooo, zum eigentlichen Thema: Das angeln. Ich war leider nicht so erfolgreich wie erhofft. Die Skjern war mal wieder für einen sehr schönen Ausflug mit den Boardies Costas, salmonking (richtig?) und LAC nebst Gast zu haben, leider wieder ohne Fisch. Dennoch kann ich jedem Steinpackungs-gewöhnten Flussangler einen Besuch an der Skjern nahelegen, es ist einfach ein schönes Revier. Eventuell auftauchende MG-Schützen sind friedlich und tun nix |bigeyes Näheres dazu findet sich im Skjern-Au-Thread...

An der Schleuse habe ich es auf Hering und Hornhecht versucht und war erfolgreich, auch wenn ich mir die Fische erarbeiten musste. 15 Heringe in drei Stunden sind kein Spitzenergebnis. Hier rate ich jedem dazu, genau darauf zu achten, wo Fisch gefangen wird. Nicht nur die Stelle ist wichtig, auch Angeltiefe und Technik zählen! Wenn es Angler gibt, die viel mehr fangen als alle anderen, machen die etwas richtig (wenn auch vielleicht nicht mit Absicht), da sollte man mal hinschauen.

Auf Hornhecht lief es ganz gut, ich habe mit Garnelen an der leichten Pose gefangen, mein Nebenmann mit Bienenmaden an der dicken Wasserkugel. Es hilft, den Köder immer mal wieder etwas ranzuziehen. Außerdem sollte man keinen allzu großen Köder nehmen. Gerade weiche Köder wie Garnelen werden dann vom Honri so lange weichgekaut, bis sie vom Haken fallen. Als ich die Stücke kleiner gemacht habe, haben die Fische den Köder schneller geschluckt und ich hatte weniger oft einen leeren Haken.

An der Schleuse war es wie immer voll, ich habe auch nur dann gefangen, wenn ich an den Stellen geangelt habe, wo auch andere Angler waren. An völlig freien Stellen fehlten nicht nur andere Angler, sondern auch die Fische... Bis auf einen Angler, der sich mit einer 4m-Rute knapp einen Meter neben mich stellte und mit einem fröhlichen "Einfach gerade rauswerfen, stört ja keinen" seine Heringsmontage kreuz und quer in die Gegend gepfeffert hat, gab es auch keinen Streß mit den Kollegen. Mit etwas Toleranz und Rücksichtnahme war nettes Angeln möglich.

Ansonste war ich zwei mal am Forellensee: Stampevejens Put&Take ist ein schöner Teich, der kurze Flusslauf ist echt schön angelegt und nett entlang zu wandern. Der große Flußlauf ist so verkrautet, dass ich da vielleicht Schleien erwarten würde, aber keine Forellen. Das fand ich enntäuschend, aber ich hatte nur den kleinen Fluß beangelt. Ködertipp: Ein silberner Spinner an der UL-Spinnrute, der "Pool" zu Beginn des Flußlaufes ist eine prima Stelle. Leider habe ich nur eine Forelle gefangen, es war vier Tage nicht mehr besetzt worden (laut Tafel). Insgesamt hat sich die 3/4 Stunde Fahrt nicht gelohnt. Als zweites war ich in Sondervig am Put&Take-See. Auch nur eine Forelle, aber es sind ständig Regenbogenwale der 2-Kilo-Klasse gesprungen (Mistviecher :r). Hatte mich nach Gesprächen mit anderen Anglern für Sondervig und gegen Klegod entschieden. Wenn man eine Chance auf eine große Forelle sucht, ist Sondervig sicher gut geeignet, hier wird täglich besetzt, und die Fische sind größtenteils echt groß (dafür nicht so zahlreich). Hab auch wieder nur einen Fisch gefangen, knapp ein Kilo. Hier sollte man echt früh ankommen, als ich um sechs Uhr kam, waren schon 6-8 Angler am See. Da ist das mit dem "ab Sonnenaufgang" ernst zu nehmen...

Meinen geplante Ausflug mit der Wathose auf Hecht konnte ich aus Zeitgründen nicht machen, genauso habe ich nicht vom Strand aus gefischt. Für einen leichten Buttlöffel an der Spinnrute wäre der Wind zu stark gewesen, und Brandungsgeschirr habe ich nicht. Andere Angler haben aber ganz gut Plattfische gefangen.

Insgesamt war unser zweiter Urlaub in Argab echt schön (und doppelt so lang wie der erste |supergri), und wenn wir es trotz nunmher erhöhter Arbeitsbelastung durch die Übernahme eines Bauernhofes irgendwie einrichten können, war es garantiert nicht unser letzter. Ich kann die Gegend um Hvide Sande nur wärmstens empfehlen, wenn man einen entspannten Familienurlaub machen möchte. Ich könnte grad schon wieder hinfahren...

Grüße an alle dort oben,
Michael


----------



## Michael_05er (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Und: Sind Heringe und Makrelen in Hvide Sande anwesend? Und auch Hornies?
> 
> Und noch ne Info: Ich habe in Bork Havn keinen PC, Laptop oder so dabei, brauch mir also keiner PN´s schreiben, ich werde die wohl nicht lesen können
> 
> ...


Auch wenn es so aussieht, als ob ich hier einen Privat-Thread eröffne: Heringe und Hornies werden schon noch da sein, nur nicht mehr so viele. Makrelen könnten langsam kommen, wenn es in HS auch so warm ist wie hier. Ich habe für Makrelen folgenden Tipp bekommen: Nordseite des Hafens, Richtung Meer zwischen der kleinen und der großen Mole (ich denke die meinen die Stelle wo der grüne Pfeil ist: http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...039&sspn=21.064332,50.405273&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=15 )
Dort sollen abends Makrelen zu finden sein, wenn sich (bei passenden Gezeiten?) eine Kehrströmung bildet. Ich habs nicht versucht, aber vielleicht kann jemand anderes mehr dazu sagen?
Grüße,
Michael
P.S.: So, jetzt habe ich heute mehr geschrieben als Otto, jetzt ist erstmal Schluß!


----------



## Costas (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo

 Danke an die Empfehlungen. Ich freue mich natürlich besonders für jeden  Besuch aus dem Forum.

 @Jürgen
 Jubiläum feiern wir nur, wenn wir uns jedesmal treffen #g und angeln gehen 

@Michael

Danke für den Bericht. Das hilft Neulingen, sich schneller zu orientieren.



Michael_05er schrieb:


> ....
> P.S.: So, jetzt habe ich heute mehr geschrieben als Otto, jetzt ist erstmal Schluß!



Freu Dich nicht zu früh...der Tag (besser gesagt die Nacht) ist noch lang.

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

costa mach deine seite mal auf deustch. hihihi.

mfg


----------



## Costas (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> costa mach deine seite mal auf deustch. hihihi.
> 
> mfg



Fabi

Ich hab nur die Infos auf Deutsch gemacht. Falls Du was mehr wissen möchtest, schick mir ein PN. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## FangeNichts5 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Danke Michael für die Infos! Die Stelle mit den Makrelen werde ich mir merken.

Werde mich erst nach dem DK-Urlaub wieder melden können, aber Costas und Otto werden bestimmt berichten

MFG
Timo


----------



## okram24 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



okram24 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal die Erinnerung an unser Treffen!
> 
> In Hvide Sande an der Schleuse, am Sonntag, 04.07.2010.
> Treffpunk am Kaffee neben dem Angelladen an der Schleuse gegen 15:00 Uhr.
> ...


 
Letzte Erinnerung an unser Treffen!!!
Ihr könnt auch gern noch ohne Anmeldung kurzfristig dazukommen, wenn ihr in der Nähe seit!

Auto ist gepackt, morgen früh get´s los!
Ich werde dann nach dem Urlaub berichten, weil ich keinen Computer mitnehme!

Gruß Marko


----------



## Costas (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

So, die Spannung steigt für unser Treff. Ich hoffe, das Wetter macht auch mit, sprich nicht zu warm und keine Sommergewitter.

Ich nehme auch einen Einweggrill mit.

Gute Fahrt an allen!

costas


----------



## Tisie (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Vielen Dank für die Info, Michael!

@Costas: Machst Du das Guiding an der Skjern nur auf MeeFo/Lachs oder auch auf Bachforelle/Äsche z.B. an der Vorgod Au oder anderen Bächen in der Gegend? Antwort gerne auch per PN ...

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Costas (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Tisie schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Info, Michael!
> 
> @Costas: Machst Du das Guiding an der Skjern nur auf MeeFo/Lachs oder auch auf Bachforelle/Äsche z.B. an der Vorgod Au oder anderen Bächen in der Gegend? Antwort gerne auch per PN ...
> 
> Gruß, Matthias



Hallo Matthias

Klar, es gibt gute Stellen dafür bei Nebenflüssen der Skjern Au. Mehr Infos folgen über PN

Gruss,
Costas


----------



## salmonking (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Auch ich werde morgen zum Treffen in Hvide Sande kommen,mich werden nicht viele kennen weil ich erst neu im anglerboard bin,aber genau das kann man dann morgen ändern!!!

Werde auch einen Einweggrill mitbringen und ein paar würstchen und wenig salat!!!


Bis morgen

:vik:

Gruß Christian


----------



## zvenner (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin moin, ich habe das Glück am 17.07 auch nach Hvide Sande zu fahren.
Das ist mein zweiter Angelurlaub dort, während mein letzter letztes Jahr im September war. Gefangen haben wir letztes Jahr blos Hornhechte und Aale, jeweils auf der Fjordseite von der Schleuse.
Da ich unbedingt Makrelen fangen möchte, wollte ich fragen, ob es irgendwelche "Hotspots" dafür gibt. Ein paar Beiträge weiter oben, war ja eine Stelle rechts neben der Mole makiert, die auf einen Strand zeigt. Nur leider habe ich überhaupt keine Ahnung von Makrelen und weiß weder wie ihr Verhalten ist, noch wo sie anzutreffen sind.
Sollte man möglichst weit ins Meer rauswerfen, oder eher von den Steinbefestigungen in die Hafeneinfahrt fischen ?
Da ich gerade von einem Auslandseinsatz wieder zurück bin und ich mich in Form einer guten Angeln belohnen möchte, wollte ich euch fragen, ob ihr mir eine Art "Hvide-Sande Allround Angel" empfehlen könntet. 

Aus dem Thread konnte ich jetzt entnehmen, dass eine 0,35er Schnur ihren Job erledigen sollte oder ?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Sven


----------



## carpfreak1990 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Also fang ich mal an. Makrelen wirst du eher vorne an den Molen fangen als im Hafen. Will jetz nicht sagen das du keine im Hafen fangen wirst aber du wirst mehr glück vorne haben. Zum gerät für makrele. Ich fische eine 3m Spinrute mit 50g wurfgewicht mit einer 3000er-4000er Stationärrolle. Als schnur nehme ich eine 10er geflochtene. Aber Mono geht auch aber da würde ich eine 30er oder 35er nehmen. Zur Montage: paternoster, Grund oder pose fangen tun alle du musst dir nur deine bevorzugte montage raus suchen. Ich bevorzuge die Posen und grund montage. Als Köder für die beiden kannst du heringstücke,Makrelenstücke oder Hornhechtstücke nehmen oder andere fische die haut muss nur glitzern.

Ergänzung: Da mein Kollege seine sachen selber braucht und ich mir neues gerät zuholen entschlossen habe. Könnt ihr mir vllt geräte tips geben für pilken vom boot?? Ich habe mir schon im internet penn Multis angeguckt und finde die auch nicht schlecht wollte nicht das high tech gerät, aber bis 250€ wollte ich für rute und rolle ausgeben. Schnur müsste ich mir auch mit bestellen. Pilker habe ich noch bis 400g(Papa sei dank^^) paar bestell ich noch dazu und vorfächer müsste ich auch noch paar bestellen. Wirbel mit 60kg sollten ja reichen. Schlagschnur was sollte ich da nehmen, habe gelesen 0.7-1mm ist das ok?? 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## porscher (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

wie verlief das treffen heute?


----------



## Costas (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo

Richtig, heute hatten wir das AB-Treff in Hvide Sande. Ich hatte schon  vor Monaten, als nur noch 10 Leute auf der Liste waren vorausgesagt: es  werden sich noch ca.. 10-15 anmelden, und dann beim Treff doch noch  höchstens ca. 10 sein. So war's auch. Insgesamt waren wir 8. Es hat aber  auf jeden Fall Spass gemacht, obwohl wir nich reichlich Fische gefangen  haben. Wir sind aber nach diesem halben Tag alle schlauer geworden wo  die Fische sich aufhalten und welche Methoden die besten sind und denke,  diejenigen die noch länger da bleiben werden bestimmt mehr fangen.

http://img194.*ih.us/img194/2313/22864278.jpg

Getroffen haben wir uns beim Kaffee neben dem Posthaus. Leider sind wie  gesagt halb so viele erschienen, wie auf der Liste. Auch Otto ist leider  dieses Jahr fern vom Treff geblieben. Wir haben uns alle schon Sorge  dafür gemacht, hoffentlich ist ihm nichts zugestossen, denn hier hat er  sich seit ein Paar Tagen auch nicht mehr gemeldet. Also Otto, melde Dich  bitte!

45 Minuten nach dem Treffzeitpunkt sind wir zu der längeren Mole und  haben es auf Makrelen versucht. Schon beim ersten Wurf hat einer eine  Makrele gelandet. Vielversprechend, dachten wir. In der nächsten Stunde  war's nichts. Alles wieder verpackt und wollte Richtung Schleuse fahren.  Dann wurde eine grosser Schwarm von Makrelen ersichtlich und andere  Angler haben angefangen Doubletten zu fangen. Einige von uns haben  wieder ausgepackt und weitergeangelt. Ich musste nach Hvide Sande  jemanden besuchen.

http://img84.*ih.us/img84/2908/46739080.jpg
Später haben wir es an der Schleuse, auf der Fjord-Seite versucht. Es  wurden immer wieder welche Hornhechte gefangen, fast alle nur mit  Makrele und Pose. Sie waren nicht so zahlreich da, aber mit Geduld und  der richtigen echnik kann man 10-20 nach ein Paar Stunden sammeln.  Heringe waren stark in Unterzahl und klein.

http://img526.*ih.us/img526/2574/14361577.jpg

Zum Schluss haben wir noch gegrillt. Der Pavillion vom letzten Jahr war  weg, aber bei diesem Traumwetter wäre es auch überflüssig gewesen. Gut  gegessen, Erfahrungen und Tipps augetauscht und jede Menge Spass gehabt.  Sollten wir öfters machen, wenn sich genug Bordies melden wollen.

http://img535.*ih.us/img535/3176/69922056.jpg

Ich hoffe, andere können mehr Fotos posten.

Grüsse #h
Costas


----------



## HD4ever (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

ich will nun nächstes WE mal hoch dorthin ! |bla:
wie fischt ihr denn am besten auf Makrelen ?
mit Vorfächern/Paternoster oder mehr wie beim Mefo-Angeln mit Blinker und ggf ne Springerfliege ?
hab ja die kleine Tele-Räuchertonne dann im Gepack, hoffe ja mal 5-6 St. erwischen zu können ...

schöner Bericht !


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

wo war der rest vom treffen ??????????????????


----------



## Boesemanifan (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hi!
Fahre warscheinlich auch bald nach Hvide Sande. Ich wollte im Ringköbingfjord auf hecht gehen.
Deshalb wollte ich fragen ob man dort mit dem Schlauchboot (ohne motor) oder Belly Boot drauf darf. Natürlcih nicht mitten auf den Fjord, wo die Schiffe fahren sondern im Süden. ( Beim berühmten Steg )

Gruß
Fritz


----------



## carpfreak1990 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ja, darfst rauf. Würde aber lieber belly boot nehmen, bist beweglicher da der fjord teilweise nicht tief ist.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Costas (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

*VERMISSTENMELDUNG *

*Westjütland, Dänemark.* Seit dem 30. Juni wird LAC - aka "Otto" - vermisst. Otto erschien, ohne Angabe von Gründen, nicht beim jährlichen AB-Treff in Hvide Sande vom letzten Sonntag, 4.7.2010 und meldete sich auch nicht mehr seit dem 30. Juni beim Anglerboard.

 Otto ist 44 Jahre alt, ca. 178 cm groß,  kräftig. Meistenserkennt man Otto an seinem Sahara-Hut oder an seiner heringsbeschuppten Anglerrute.


Wer Angaben zum Verbleib von Otto machen  kann, meldet sich bitte hier. Hier noch das uns einzig verfügbare Bild von Otto aus den 70er-Jahren:
http://img210.*ih.us/img210/737/otto2w.jpg



Grüssend und sehr besorgt
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> *VERMISSTENMELDUNG *
> 
> *Westjütland, Dänemark.* Seit dem 30. Juni wird LAC - aka "Otto" - vermisst. Otto erschien, ohne Angabe von Gründen, nicht beim jährlichen AB-Treff in Hvide Sande vom letzten Sonntag, 4.7.2010 und meldete sich auch nicht mehr seit dem 30. Juni beim Anglerboard.
> 
> ...


 




Ich mache mir auch schon Sorgen.;+;+;+
Wir wollten nächste Woche die Düsseldorfer Altstadt
unsicher machen.|kopfkrat

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Treffen war echt cool :q
Warum Otto nicht da war hat noch niemand rausgefunden?

Habe heute Timo und Marko inklusive seiner Kinder noch mal an der Schleuse getroffen....waren alle Hornhecht angeln... ich hab es dann auch probiert habe aber alle 9 Hornhechte wieder releast (was wunderbar funktioniert hat da ich sie nicht schlucken lassen habe) war Recht schön....

Gruß
David


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> *VERMISSTENMELDUNG *
> 
> 
> Grüssend und sehr besorgt
> Costas


 


@ Costas und Ottos Freunde#h#h#h

habe soeben mit Otto telefoniert,er lebt also noch.#6
Er konnte sich auf Grund eines Computerproblems nicht
melden und rödelt i.M. rund um die Uhr das Problem zu 
beheben.Das Treffen hatte er nicht vergessen,sondern
war bei defektem Computer ans Haus gefesselt,da seine 
Gäste erst mit Stundenlanger Verspätung ankamen.
Möglicherweise wird er sich noch heute über Umwegen
kurz melden.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo zusammen,
ja, ich lebe noch! Habe mir jedoch einen saftigen virus gefangen, wo sich jetzt fachleute mit befassen, sieht sehr böse aus, alle daten usw. sind verschwunden und man versucht im labor zu retten, was noch zu retten geht.
Nun sitze ich an frauchens pc und antworte auf unser bordietreffen.
Ich muss mich entschuldigen, da ich am sonntag erst um 17.00 uhr in hvide sande war. Konnte nicht schneller, da ich auf feriengäste gewartet habe, die etwas verspätet ankamen. 
Jedoch zwei stunden später, sind wir d.h. torsten (bordie hatri) und frauchen sowie drei andere gäste und ich in hvide sande eingelaufen. Leider hatte sich die runde am treffpunkt imbiss neben dem angelladen schon aufgelöst. Eine nachricht wurde leider nicht hinterlassen. Dann kam unsere suchrunde und wir fuhren alle angelplätze im hafen, sowie um hvide sande ab. An der langen mole waren wir nicht, denn es sah nicht gut aus für makrelen und ich habe nur vier angler vorne an der spitze gesehen. Dann haben wir die suchaktion abgebrochen und sind zum südlichen ufer auf der fjordseite gegangen und haben uns dort breit gemacht - da es ein windstilles plätzchen war. Aus dem angelstuhl haben wir, torsten und ich etwa 120 heringe (kleine aber auch einige grosse) sowie 25 hornhechte gefangen bis in den abendstunden. Des öfteren habe ich einen blick ans ander ufer geworfen , sah jedoch keine rauchwolken vom grill und nur wenige angler - eine "horde bordies" habe ich leider nicht entdecken können - hat wohl etwas mit meiner sehschwäche zu tun |supergri Jedenfalls waren wir mit 6 personen dort, wollten aber aber nicht den ganzen tag auf suchfahrt gehen - da wir ja angeln wollten. Wir hatte jedoch ein fläschen dabei sowie reichlich fleisch und auch ein grillofen. Schade, dass wir uns nicht getroffen haben, ich hoffe, ihr hattet schöne stunden und eure angelei ist gut gelaufen - wir hatten es, da es super wetter war und die fische wie schon erwähnt auch gut gebissen haben - aus dem lehnstuhl wurde geangelt - war herrlich und meine gedanken waren bei euch und oft habe ich mich gefragt, wo angeln die eigentlich?
Es kommen neue tage und irgendwann werden wir uns schon treffen, ich lebe noch und bin noch beweglich.
Gruss

Nachsatz:
@ Jürgen, der termin mit düsseldorf steht, komme nächste woche vorbei, dort bewegen sich ja auch reichlich fische. 
@ Costas , sehe gerade die pers. angaben, sie stimmen nicht ganz, bin 182 cm und wiege 85 kg, bin kräftig gebaut, mein lungenvolumen ist noch gewaltig jedoch meine storchenbeine können mich kaum noch tragen, besitze jedoch noch 10 bewegliche finger, und eine rute - wie du schon erwähnst - die man erkennt, da sie immer im einsatz ist, womit ich die schuppen fliegen lasse - wenn ich es will, das hat etwas mit dem alter zu tun, denn einige wissen nicht was sie tun, wenn sie mein alter erreichen oder jünger sind, wobei das fotos aus dem lezten jahrhundert ist - ich habe mich richtig erschrocken.


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Mensch Otto, dann mal gute Besserung!!!!! #6 
Ich hab mir auch so'n Sch....virus eingefangen.....werde gerade mit Antibiotikum u.s.w. "chemisch wieder auf Null" gesetzt....#d Is ja gar kein Spass, kein Kühles, kein Göttertrunk........#c|supergri|supergri
Wie gesagt, gute Besserung....(und hör auf die Ärzte!! |rolleyes) Ich hab gehört, die kennen sich da wohl aus.......

Grüsse aus der Lüneburger Heide in den Norden!!!!!#h#h


----------



## Costas (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Otto

Das war schon ein Meisterstück, wie wir uns am Sonntag verpasst haben. Wir waren von 15:45- ca. 17:15 auf der langen Mole. Du schreibst, Du hättest nur 4 Angler an der Spitze gesehen...es waren insgesamt ca. 20.....aber so klein wie wir alle waren :q, kann man nicht erwarten, dass man uns von der Ferne sieht.

Aber ab ca. 17:15 bis 20:00 haben wir auch auf der nördlichen Fjordseite geangelt. Und um ca. 18:00-19:00 Uhr sind Christian, David, Marko und seine 2 Jungs (1-0 für NL gerade gefallen...Traumtor!)..also sie sind alle zur die südlichen Fjordseite gegangen und haben sich dort angereiht und geangelt. Warst Du da schon weg? Ich bin auch mit dem Auto bis zur Bootsmole gefahren um nach Dich zu suchen, also dort woe die Solea und die Lene From stehen. Auch dort nichts. Um 19:45 haben wir 3 Grills angemacht, also wieder auf der nördlichen Fjordseite, dort wo der Pavillon letztes Jahr gestanden ist und haben gegessen und Grasvodka gekostet. Wie konntest Du das verpassen? 

Wirklich Schade. Nächstes Mal hole ich Dich in Lydum persönlich ab 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ja, ich lebe noch! Habe mir jedoch einen saftigen virus gefangen, wo sich jetzt fachleute mit befassen, sieht sehr böse aus, alle daten usw. sind verschwunden und man versucht im labor zu retten, was noch zu retten geht.
> Nun sitze ich an frauchens pc und antworte auf unser bordietreffen.
> Ich muss mich entschuldigen, da ich am sonntag erst um 17.00 uhr in hvide sande war. Konnte nicht schneller, da ich auf feriengäste gewartet habe, die etwas verspätet ankamen.
> ...


 

Otto,

wo hast du die Meerjungfrau (ehmalige) her?|supergri |kopfkrat

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Harti (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo liebe HS Fans,

es berührt mich sehr, dass ihr euch so viele Gedanken um Otto macht.

Aber ich kann bestätigen, dass der junge gesuchte Mann (44?) bei bester Gesundheit ist und die die von ihm gesendete Nachricht nicht von Terroristen aufgezeichnet wurde. Ich habe ihn persönlich noch gestern Mittag bei meiner Abreise gesprochen. Er rauchte zwar etwas seltsam, aber es handelte sich garantiert nicht um einen Selbstmordattentäter. 
Achso und bei dem beschriebenen schweren Virusinfekt, handelt es sich um einen Computerwurm. Also alles in Butter!

Wenn ich das so lese, fanden wohl zwei Boardietreffen in HS gleichzeitig statt. Wir mit 6 Mann auf der einen Mauerseite und der Rest auf der anderen Mauerseite. Gabs das nicht irgendwann schon mal??|kopfkrat Äh, ich meine natürlich Fjordseite.

Es freut mich sehr, dass ihr das Treffen auch ohne Otto durchgezogen habt. Aber wir haben wirklich gegen 17.00 Uhr das Gebiet nach angelnden Boardies abgesucht. Leider ohne Erfolg und sind dann auf der Südseite am Fjord im Wind- und Sonnenschatten in einen wahren Fangrausch gefallen. Ich habe nach knapp 2h aufgehört zu angeln, da der Fisch ja auch noch versorgt werden musste, aber Otto fing aus seinem Campingstuhl heraus einen Fisch nach dem anderen, so dass ich mit dem Ausnehmen kaum hinterher kam.:g

Es macht sicher Sinn, vor dem nächsten Treffen die Handynummen auszutauschen!

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Harti schrieb:


> Hallo liebe HS Fans,
> 
> es berührt mich sehr, dass ihr euch so viele Gedanken um Otto macht.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Torsten,#h

es macht sicher Sinn,die Sache etwas besser durch-
zuplanen.Aber evtl. sollten auch Viren Schutzimpfungen
vorgeschrieben werden. |supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Nette berichte sone Viren sind schon nervig und ich bekomme die schnell. Dann einfach pc plattmachen und dann is gut hab auf meine wichtigen daten auf einer anderen festplatte.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Nette berichte sone Viren sind schon nervig und ich bekomme die schnell. Dann einfach pc plattmachen und dann is *gut hab auf meine wichtigen daten auf einer anderen festplatte*.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas


 


Hilft Otto jetzt aber auch nicht weiter. #d

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Jürgen da glaube ich, Hatte das Problem auch zwei mal. Dannach hab ich mir die wichtigen daten auf eine zweite festplatte gezogen und die andere platte gemacht sind keine/kaum WICHTIGE daten betroffen.

Ich hab leider noch kein urlaub sonst wäre ich schon in HS und könnte otto dabei noch helfen. Aber es ist ja nicht mehr lange dann bin ich wieder da. Wer ist zu dieser zeit auch noch oben??? Könnten ja mal in HS treffen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

|wavey:





carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> @Jürgen da glaube ich, Hatte das Problem auch zwei mal. Dannach hab ich mir die wichtigen daten auf eine zweite festplatte gezogen und die andere platte gemacht sind keine/kaum WICHTIGE daten betroffen.
> 
> Ich hab leider noch kein urlaub sonst wäre ich schon in HS und könnte otto dabei noch helfen.* Aber es ist ja nicht mehr lange dann bin ich wieder da. *Wer ist zu dieser zeit auch noch oben??? Könnten ja mal in HS treffen.
> 
> ...


 


Jonas,wann bist du denn da? Auf meiner 2.ten Festplatte
ist dein Termin leider nicht vermerkt.:m

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## carpfreak1990 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Aso das wusste ich nicht :q. Bin vom 7.8 bis zum 21.8 oben. Wenn mein Vater nicht bis dahin gesund wird fahren wir leider nicht, aber die gesundheit geht vor. Bin immer noch guter dinge das es klappt er kommt vermutlich ende dieser oder anfang näschter aus dem Krankenhaus raus. Wenn alles gut geht, aber man kann es nicht einschätzen wie eine Wunde heilt.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@LAC.......Computer-Virus.....#d.... und wir machen uns Gedanken um dich....Mann Mann..|supergri|supergri (du schaffst es immer wieder!!)


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



			
				carpfreak1990;2997317[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Aso das wusste ich nicht :q. Bin vom 7.8 bis zum 21.8 oben.*[/COLOR] Wenn mein Vater nicht bis dahin gesund wird fahren wir leider nicht, aber die gesundheit geht vor. Bin immer noch guter dinge das es klappt er kommt vermutlich ende dieser oder anfang näschter aus dem Krankenhaus raus. Wenn alles gut geht, aber man kann es nicht einschätzen wie eine Wunde heilt.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas


 



Schade,bin ich leider schon wieder weg.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Harti (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hej,

ja so ein Treffen ist gut wenn mann sich dann trifft und sich vorher auf einen konkreten Termin geeinigt hat. 

Auf jeden Fall hat Otto gerade Gäste vor Ort die sich mit der Virenbekämpfung auskennen und ihm Unterstützung zugesagt haben. 

Ich bin mir sicher das sie es hinbekommen, auch wenn es keine Doktoren sind. :m

Wetten das sie gerade dabei sind die "bösen Geister" zu verjagen! Und wenn sie es vollbracht haben, killen sie bestimmt den guten schottischen Whisky den ich mit Otto trinken wollte. Wir haben es leider nicht in der kurzen Zeit geschafft, da wir erst mal unseren selbstgemachten Weinvorrat dezimiert haben. |uhoh:

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Harti,#h

Torsten,wenn ich lese was für Leckerlies du anschleppst,
dann sollten wir auch unsere Termine mal angleichen.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Harti (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Harti,#h
> 
> Torsten,wenn ich lese was für Leckerlies du anschleppst,
> dann sollten wir auch unsere Termine mal angleichen.|supergri
> ...



@ Jürgen

ja, es wäre mir ein Vergnügen!

Ich denke das sollte sich machen lassen. Wir treiben uns ja mehrmals im  Jahr dort oben rum.#6

@ all

am Slusegrill gibt es ein neues Gericht, so ne Art "Eigenkreation" mit den nichtssagenden Namen "Fiskeburger", aber der ist total lecker, bestehend aus einem frisch aufgebackenem Baguette mit selbstgemachter Remoulade bestrichen dazu viel frischem Salat und jetzt passt auf, reichlich frittiertem Heringsfilet. Hätte ich nie gedacht, dass frittiertes frisches Heringsfilet meinen Gaumen so entzückt. (Vielleicht kriege ich wegen dieser Lobesworte das nächste Mal meinen Fiskeburger gesponsert!?)  

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## Metare (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Leute,

ich bin ende Juli bis anfang August in Hvide Sande. Ich wollte fragen auf was es sich Lohnt im Meer zu angeln Dorsch oder Flunder? Hornhecht, Makrele, hering, Meeräsche? 

Gruß Basti


----------



## HD4ever (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Boesemanifan schrieb:


> ( Beim berühmten Steg )



nen unkundiger brauch mal infos bitte ....  |bla:
welcher Steg soll denn soooo berühmt sein ? 
reicht für den Fjord die normale DK-Angelerlaubnis, oder muß man für den Fjord noch nen gesonderten Schein haben ?

bin nächstes WE mal dort oben - bring auch mein blaues AB-basecap mal mit ;-)


----------



## Michael_05er (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Die normale Angelerlaubnis reicht.Gruß,
Michael


----------



## rainzor (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Und mit dem "berühmten Steg" ist bestimmt der am Anfang des Fjords gemeint. Wenn du aus Nymindegab rauskommst, gleich auf der rechten Seite.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Leutz,#h

mal eine kurze Frage.:m
Wer von euch ist in der 29./30. KW vor Ort?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

mhm ... is da ne slipanlage vorn im Fjord ? 
wäre ja dann fast mal ne Idee das Boot mitzunhemen |kopfkrat
na ja - guck mir die örtlichkeiten dann mal an


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



HD4ever schrieb:


> mhm ...* is da ne slipanlage vorn im Fjord ? *
> wäre ja dann fast mal ne Idee das Boot mitzunhemen |kopfkrat
> na ja - guck mir die örtlichkeiten dann mal an


 

Schreib mal "LAC" an.er wird es wissen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## zvenner (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin, wie letztens erwähnt, fahre ich am 17.07 auch nach HS.
Nochmal eine Frage, an die langjährigen HS-Angler :
Kann man sich dort irgendwo Gefrierfächer mieten ? Ich habe bei Feriepartner.dk ein Apartment in der Nähe von dem Sandorm-Kiosken.
Da wir leider nur einen sehr kleinen Gefrierschrank haben werden und wir mit 4 Mann da sind, würde mich das einfach mal interessieren, ob es dort irgendwo etwas zu mieten gibt.
http://www.nordsoe-camping.dk/en/node/57 bietet es scheinbar für ihre Camper an, genauso wie Esmarch.

Viele Grüße
Sven


----------



## carpfreak1990 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ja man kann fächer mieten. Geh in den Sandorm-Kiosk und frag dort ob sie noch Fächer frei haben. Die Fächer kosten 100kronen in der woche und eine kaution von 250kornen kannst aber auch in euro zahlen, Die bekommst du zurück wenn du den Schlüssel wieder abgibt.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



HD4ever schrieb:


> mhm ... is da ne slipanlage vorn im Fjord ?
> wäre ja dann fast mal ne Idee das Boot mitzunhemen |kopfkrat
> na ja - guck mir die örtlichkeiten dann mal an


 
Nö das ist der berühmte Steg....
war heute ohne Maden dort und habe 11 wunderschöne Rotfedern gefangen...die kleine Schwester hat auch eine gefangen...die größte und fetteste #d
Natürlich alle releast was will ich auch mit denen...


Gruß
David


----------



## Costas (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Schwingeangler44 schrieb:


> Nö das ist der berühmte Steg....
> war heute ohne Maden dort und habe 11 wunderschöne Rotfedern gefangen...die kleine Schwester hat auch eine gefangen...die größte und fetteste #d
> Natürlich alle releast was will ich auch mit denen...
> 
> ...



David, wie hast Du sie denn gefangen?


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> David, wie hast Du sie denn gefangen?


 
Mit kleinen Brötchenkrustenstücken...aber nicht direkt an der Oberfläche sondern ca. 50cm darunter. 
Montage: Feine Laufpose Tragkraft 0,6gr
Die Laufpose wurde durch zwei 0,2gr Bleischrote gestoppt und ein 0,2gr Schrot saß genau über dem 16er Haken...wenn nämlich ein Fisch das Brotstück anhebt dann steigt die Pose aus dem Wasser. Im normalfall ist die Pose nämlich so ausgebleit das nur die Spitze aus dem Wasser schaut. Mache zu hause mal ne Bildserie bei der man das erkennt.

Auch bei mir zuhause ein Erfolgsrezept auch wenn die Fänge dort besser sind. Hier in Dänemark haben die Rotfedern aber einen so schönen Goldton...zum verlieben :l

Das war wahrscheinlich das letzte mal Angeln hier...denn Freitagabend geht es leider schon nach Hause.

Gruß
David


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Wenn ich von Argab aus in der Brandung angeln will was brauch dann eigentlich für ein Wurfgewicht? Hätte nämlich Lust im nchsten Jahr Abends damit meine Zeit zu "verplempern" :q
Außerdem habe ich 2 Feederruten mit einem Wurfgewicht von bis zu 150gr zu einem Spitzenpreis gefunden....

Wäre nett wenn damit jemand Erfahrung hätte und mir diese mitteilen würde.

Gruß
David


----------



## angler1996 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

ich habe da schon zwischen 80 gr und 200 gr alles benötigt. Das hängt doch nun mal von den aktuellen Erfordernissen ab.
Da gibt es keine pauschale Antwort.
Gruß A.


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Schwingeangler44 schrieb:


> Wenn ich von Argab aus in der Brandung angeln will was brauch dann eigentlich für ein Wurfgewicht? Hätte nämlich Lust im nchsten Jahr Abends damit meine Zeit zu "verplempern" :q
> Außerdem habe ich 2 Feederruten mit einem Wurfgewicht von bis zu 150gr zu einem Spitzenpreis gefunden....
> 
> Wäre nett wenn damit jemand Erfahrung hätte und mir diese mitteilen würde.
> ...


 


Ich würde Krallenbleie von 100 bis 175 Gramm mitnehmen.
Damit solltest du hinkommen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ich würde Krallenbleie von 100 bis 175 Gramm mitnehmen.
> Damit solltest du hinkommen.:m
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



da hat jürgen recht. die bleie habe ich auch imme rgenommen.

mfg


----------



## ranndale (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

nabend ihr 
am 19.7 starte ich nach hvide sande mit meiner familie und unserem wohnwagen. also ich war schon mal in der ecke habe da von der hafenmole ein paar makrelen erbeuten können. möchte aber dieses mal nicht aufs gelbe riff fahren und lieber mal die gegend genauer erkunden . 
ich habe schonmal angefangen mich durch die über 100 seiten über hvide sande zu lesen . allerdings brauche ich doch mal hilfe bzw. ich finde es nicht wieder . 
ich habe gelesen das ein paar von euch dort sogar einen laden haben und sich recht gut in der gegend auskennen.würde mich freuen von euch zu hören .... könnte infos /gastkarte etc. gut gebrauchen , evt. könnte man ja auch zusammen los wenn es die zeit erlaubt. 

solange die frau nicht meckert gehe ich erstmal peitschen #h

gruss
rann


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



ranndale schrieb:


> nabend ihr
> am 19.7 starte ich nach hvide sande mit meiner familie und unserem wohnwagen. also ich war schon mal in der ecke habe da von der hafenmole ein paar makrelen erbeuten können. möchte aber dieses mal nicht aufs gelbe riff fahren und lieber mal die gegend genauer erkunden .
> ich habe schonmal angefangen mich durch die über 100 seiten über hvide sande zu lesen . allerdings brauche ich doch mal hilfe bzw. ich finde es nicht wieder .
> ich habe gelesen das ein paar von euch dort sogar einen laden haben und sich recht gut in der gegend auskennen.würde mich freuen von euch zu hören .... könnte infos /gastkarte etc. gut gebrauchen , evt. könnte man ja auch zusammen los wenn es die zeit erlaubt.
> ...


 


Hallo rann,#h

wenn du Infos möchtest,dann beschreib doch mal deine Absichten.Nur nicht aufs gelbe Riff zu wollen,das ist ein 
bisschen zu wenig um Tipps zu bekommen.:m
Und was die "Läden" angeht,so gibt es nur einen,der von einem Boardie betrieben wird.Er ist in etwa 
45 Fahrminuten von HS aus zu erreichen. 


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen, meine festplatte ist platt - muss jetzt ein labor einschalten oder breithardt geben |supergri - der computerladen hat es nicht geschaft und meine gäste haben dieses noch nicht erlebt - das gesamte buchungsprogramm ist vernichtet - wir wissen nicht mehr wer und wann einer zu uns kommt. Egal - finde noch einen weg - die kripo und das finzamt sollen auch gute experten haben.|supergri
Jürgen, rufe dich montag an, wann ich in solingen bin
Heute hat mich marko besucht und bordie fangenichts haben wir auch noch aufgesucht, war ein kleines treffen und sie angeln jetzt in bork havn auf barsch - ich suche inzwischen meine verlorenen adressen.
Werde die festplatte mitbringen.

@ Costas,
ich kann es dir nicht sagen, wann wir von Hvide sande gefahren sind, torsten war der fahrer, jedoch haben wir auch gesucht wie ein spürhund - jedoch meine gurkennase ist nicht mehr geeignet dafür, hat zu viel geschnüffelt im leben.

Gruß


----------



## Tisie (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hi Otto,

mit Deinem Rechner ist ja großer Mist! Hoffentlich ist noch was zu retten, ich drücke Dir die Daumen!



LAC schrieb:


> ... war ein kleines treffen und sie angeln jetzt in bork havn auf barsch


Und, ging was? Wo genau darf man denn in Bork Havn angeln? Mir ist noch irgendwas von Angelverboten im Hinterkopf |kopfkrat

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## LAC (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Tisie
Matthias, danke für die daumen, ist zwar ärgerlich, aber es lässt mich kalt, es soll schlimmers geben- es ist mit geld alles wieder sichtbar zu machen - 150 euro waren bis jetzt zu wenig im computer laden. So ist unsere zeit - und ich bin bescheuert, da ich dieses nicht kopiert habe und ich dachte, meine kiste und mein programm knackt keiner - gratulation für den bösen jungen.
Betreffend der angelei im hafen von bork havn hast du recht, es ist dort verboten, jedoch wollen sie die östliche Seite vor der einfahrt aufsuchen, wo die steinschüttung ist.  Dort ist es erlaubt und sollen die barsche stehen, so erwähnte bordie fangenichts, der dort schon welche überlistet hat, ob sie welche fangen kann ich dir nicht sagen. Wünsche ihnen jedoch erfolg.
Ich habe dort einige male geangelt und auch welche gelandet,  jedoch ist es nicht mein revier geworden.
Gruss


----------



## ranndale (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo rann,#h

wenn du Infos möchtest,dann beschreib doch mal deine Absichten.Nur nicht aufs gelbe Riff zu wollen,das ist ein 
bisschen zu wenig um Tipps zu bekommen.:m
Und was die "Läden" angeht,so gibt es nur einen,der von einem Boardie betrieben wird.Er ist in etwa 
45 Fahrminuten von HS aus zu erreichen. 

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:

hi jürgen
also ich weis leider nicht was an fischarten (ausser makrele) im sommer bzw. ende juli da ist . hering und hornis würde ich tippen sind wieder weg . ich habe gelesen es soll in der nähe einen fluß geben wo die möglichkeit auf meerforelle und lachs besteht ? wie sind die aussichten im fjord zu angeln (wo und auf was ? ) ? 
gruss

rann


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



ranndale schrieb:


> Hallo rann,#h
> 
> wenn du Infos möchtest,dann beschreib doch mal deine Absichten.Nur nicht aufs gelbe Riff zu wollen,das ist ein
> bisschen zu wenig um Tipps zu bekommen.:m
> ...


 


@ rann,|wavey:

bei etwas Glück sollte die Makrele der Hauptfisch im Meer
sein.Relativ kleine Heringe und Hornies sollten ebenfalls
noch an der Schleuse zu fangen sein.Ebenso Aal im Hafen
und Schleusenbereich.Meeräschen stehen auf der Fjordseite
an der Schleuse,aber extrem schwierig zu fangen.Im südlichen Bereich des Fjordes Barsch,Hecht und Weissfisch.
Den Rest mußt du dir selber anlesen.Wir haben genug geschrieben.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## ranndale (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

super danke damit lässt sich arbeiten  . meeräsche habe ich erst einmal gefangen und das ist schon so lange her das ich nicht mehr weis wie die schmeckt . die hatte damals so ca. 1,5kg . na ich werde es ja erleben werde alles im gepäck haben also brandung/pilk/grund und raubfisch klamotten . werde mich dann mal ans nachlesen setzen . bis die tage ....
gruss
rann:vik:


----------



## LAC (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ rann
wie jürgen es schon erwähnt hat, wobei hornis noch bis ende juli da sind und auch heringe, jedoch kleine. Die meeräsche ist im fjordbereich um die schleuse anzutreffen, platte, makrele u.a. auch kleine dorsche an der langen mole. Im südlichen bereich um bjerregard geht es auf wolfsbarsch sowie schollen gut, dann und wann auch auf makrelen vom ufer aus.
Im südlichen bereich bei nymindegab ist es gut auf barsch und hecht und rotaugen im fjord.
Willst du auf lachs und mefo gehen, so ist die skjern au  und die varde au ein sehr gutes fliessgewässer- jedoch solltest du den ganzen tag und die gesamte urlaubszeit dort angeln, wenn du erfolg verbuchen willst. Forellen und äschen in der lydum au, sowie in den nebenflüssen der skjern au - tagesschein ist plicht. Henne au, hecht und forellen sowie rotaugen.
Dann sind noch die put&take anlagen da, die mal mehr oder weniger gut sind, je nach besatz.
Gruss


----------



## FangeNichts5 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

So, bin wieder da!|wavey:

Es war wirklich schön! Auch das Treffen und mal die Leute hinter dem Nicknamen kennenzulernen.

Wie gesagt, Sonntag war das Treffen. Es war wirklich toll. Costas hatte ja schon ein Bild von meinem Hornhecht gepostet. Der Schwarm der Makrelen war schon ein ziemlich verrücktes Ding: Gerade eingepackt, auf einmal rennen alle anderen Angler auf die Nordseite der Mole, das Wasser kochte förmlich, da hatte jemand schon eine Doublette, und wir hatten noch nicht mal unsere Ruten ausgepackt. So schnell wie der Schwarm kam, so schnell war er auch wieder weg.

Am Montag waren wir bei Costas im Laden. Echt schöner Laden, Costas! Dafür muss ich dich wirklich loben!
Sonst waren wir eigentlich nur Abends angeln in Bork Havn auf Barsch. Es biss gut. Zwar hatten wir nicht die Riesen vom letzten Jahr, aber es hat Spaß gemacht, bis ein Barsch im Drill an der Feederrute in die Schnur eines anderen Anglers zog, und es nur einen kleinen Tüddel gab. Da ich diesen Barsch vor dem anderen Angler retten wollte, der *jeden* Barsch abknüppelte, hatte ich auch versucht den Tüddel zu lösen, während mein Vater den Barsch versorgte und zurücksetzte. Doch dieser Idiot von der anderen Seite zog wie ein blöder, als wenn er dachte, wir nehmen ihm alles weg. Die Folge war, dass sich einer seiner Haken (er fischte mit einem Mehrhakensystem) in meinen Zeigefinger bohrte, und wir dann bis nach Ringköbing zum Krankenhaus fahren durften, um den Haken mit örtlicher Betäubung entfernen zu lassen. Aber eines muss ich loben, unzwar das Gesundheitssystem in Dänemark. Leider hatten zwar schon alle Ärzte in unserer direkten Umgebung zu (es war 21:30 Uhr), aber der ärztliche Notdienst am Telefion hat uns sehr gut geholfen. Da wir erstmal irgendwo was finden mussten, wo uns jemand Auskunft geben konnte, sind wir bis nach Hvide Sande gefahren. An einer Tankstelle wurde uns die Nummer vom ärztlichen Notdienst gegeben. Da angerufen, wurden erstmal persönliche Daten aufgenommen, und was passiert ist. Dann wurde uns gesagt, wo der nächste Arzt ist. Auf Höhe von Klegod rief dann sogar nochmal der Arzt aus Ringköbing an, ob wir selbst hinfahren können, wo wir gerade sind usw. Etwa ne halbe Stunde später waren wir da. Und der Arzt wartete schon. In Deutschland hätte man wegen so ner Sache selbst 2 Stunden gewartet, dort hat der Arzt gewartet. In Deutschland sicherlich undenkbar. Dann ging es auch ganz schnell: Betäubung per Spritze, dann wurde der Haken durchgedrückt, abgeknipst, und herausgezogen. Zur Sicherheit bekam ich auch noch Penizillin-Tabletten gegen Entzündungen und etwas Verbundszeug mit nach Hause. Und wir mussten nicht mal etwas bezahlen! Der Arzt hatte sich nur meine Krankenkarte angeschaut, sagte, das ist ok, und gab uns die Sachen mit. In Deutschland hätte sich vieles nur ums Geld gedreht. Ab jetzt verletze ich mich nur noch in Dänemark

Dienstag hatte ich noch mit Boardie Marko telefoniert, ob wir nicht vielleicht ein bisschen auf Hornhecht fischen wollen. Gegen 12 Uhr waren wir dann an der Schleuse. Auch Boardie David war da. Es war ein wirklich Klasse Tag! Ich hatte nach 3 Stunden ganze 12 Hornhechte. Alle mit Pose und Shrimps gefangen. Am Abend ließen wir es uns ordentlich schmecken, und auch unsere Hausnachbarn bekamen etwas ab, denen hatte es auch wunderbar geschmeckt.

Mittwoch hatten wir eine kleine Angelpause eingelegt (auch wegen des starken Windes) und sind ein wenig in der Umgebung rumgekurvt. Schließlich sind wir an den Strand in Nymindegab gefahren, um uns die Brandung anzuschauen. Es war atemberaubend. Es ist geil, zu sehen, wie sich eine Welle vor dir auftürmt, die größer als man selbst ist, und dann bricht, und man die Gioscht ins Gesicht bekommt. Einfach nur unglaublich!

Donnerstag hatte es stark geregnet, und wir beschlossen, uns Hvide Sande ein wenig anzuschauen. Und wir waren natürlich auch wieder am Strand bzw. an der Mole. Aber jeder der auf die längere Nordmole gegangen wäre, wäre durchnässt gewesen. Die Wellen gingen da fast einfach so rüber. Ein tolles Spektakel! Ich würde es ja zu gerne erleben, wenn mal richtig Wind in Hvide Sande wäre, das muss bestimmt aufregend sein.
Am Abend wollte dann noch Marko vorbeikommen (abgemachter Termin: 18:00Uhr, er kam an um 19:20Uhr). Ich wusste nur, dass Marko, nach dem er bei Costas im Laden war, noch zu Otto wollte, und damit hing es auch zusammen, dass er erst so spät kam. Aber wenigstens kam er, und er hatte Otto im Schlepptau. Es war wirklich nett, Otto kennenzulernen. Und in diesen 15 Minuten, hatte ich von Otto mehr als das doppelte über Ringköbingfjord, Skjern Au, Falen und Lydum Au gelernt, als ich es vorher schon wusste. Schade dass Otto nur kurz Zeit hatte, aber das kann man ja nachholen
Danach war ich halt noch mit Marko und seinen Söhnen auf Barsch fischen, aber wieder nur die halbstarken, und mir sind ganze 2 Möwen in die Schnüre geflogen|uhoh: Immer als ich die Barsche zurücksetzen wollte, und sie auf dem Weg ins Wasserreich waren, lauerten schon die Möwen. Bei den Barschen, die nicht so schnell weggeschwommen sind, ist gleich ne Möwe ins Wasser geschossen, und hat ihn sich geholt. Unglaublich!|bigeyes Wenigstens konnten sich die Möwen wieder schnell aus den Schnüren befreien.

Freitag war ich noch mit Marko und Söhnen auf der Mole. Einer seiner Söhne hatte nach kurzer Zeit bereits eine Makrele landen können. Nicht viel später hatte auch Marko ne Makrele im Drill, allerdings ist sie ausgestiegen. Danach hatte auch ich ne Makrele dran, allerdings ist der olle Haken am Paternoster abgerissen... Am Molenkopf gab es immer wieder ein paar Makrelen. Dann hatte Marko noch eine dran, er hatte sie schon aus dem Wasser gehoben, und was passiert: Kurz bevor er sie greifen kann, fällt sie wieder ins Wasser. Marko hatte noch nie ne Makrele gefangen (letztes Jahr ist im schon eine Makrele zwischen die Steine gefallen), und dann passiert ihm sowas. Na ja, er bleibt ja noch ne Woche und hat gute Chancen.

Das war mein Bericht von der Woche. Bilder folgen noch.

MFG
Timo


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> So, bin wieder da!|wavey:
> 
> Es war wirklich schön! Auch das Treffen und mal die Leute hinter dem Nicknamen kennenzulernen.
> 
> ...


 



Hallo Timo,#h

danke für den klasse Bericht. Du schreibst für dein Alter
eine tolle Feder,Hut ab.#6#6#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## sCoPeXx (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

toller bericht  
Aber ich kann das gesundheitssystem am Ringköbinger Sygehus nicht als gut betrachten immer hin habe ich gelesen das eine Partientin an einem Herzanfall gestorben ist weil kein Arzt kam, im Sygehus behandeln sie einen ja nicht... Ich habe auch schon mit ner tiefen schnitt verletzung und Gebrochener Hand an besagtem "NOTTELEFON" gewartet locker 1,5 h bis jemand kam, die Arztin musste sogar meine Wunde erneut öffnen um sie Nähen zu können.... 

das ist eindeutig verbesserungs würdig 

lg


----------



## FangeNichts5 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> toller bericht
> Aber ich kann das gesundheitssystem am Ringköbinger Sygehus nicht als gut betrachten immer hin habe ich gelesen das eine Partientin an einem Herzanfall gestorben ist weil kein Arzt kam, im Sygehus behandeln sie einen ja nicht... Ich habe auch schon mit ner tiefen schnitt verletzung und Gebrochener Hand an besagtem "NOTTELEFON" gewartet locker 1,5 h bis jemand kam, die Arztin musste sogar meine Wunde erneut öffnen um sie Nähen zu können....
> 
> das ist eindeutig verbesserungs würdig
> ...


 
Oh, das ist natürlich nicht so schön. Am "Nottelefon" waren wir nur etwa 2 Minuten in der Warteschleife oder was das auch immer war. Und 112 wollten wir für so nen Kleinkram nicht anrufen, da gibt es nötigere Fälle.

@ Jürgen
Danke für dein Lob! Aber ich kann und möchte nicht so verhunzt schreiben, wie manche es in meinem Alter tun. Und Rechtschreibung ist ja auch nicht so schwer

MFG
Timo


----------



## carpfreak1990 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hey super bericht. Ich kanns auch kaum noch erwarten. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Tisie (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hi Otto,



LAC schrieb:


> Im südlichen bereich um bjerregard geht es auf wolfsbarsch sowie schollen gut, dann und wann auch auf makrelen vom ufer aus.


das paßt ja, wir haben unser Häuschen in Bjerregard  ... gibt's da besondere Strukturen, an denen man sich auf Wolfsbarsch & Makrele orientieren kann?

@Timo:

Toller Bericht #6



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Sonst waren wir eigentlich nur Abends angeln in Bork Havn auf Barsch.


Wo habt Ihr denn da genau geangelt? Habt Ihr auch mit Kunstködern gefischt?

Danke & Gruß, Matthias


----------



## FangeNichts5 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Tisie schrieb:


> Wo habt Ihr denn da genau geangelt? Habt Ihr auch mit Kunstködern gefischt?
> 
> Danke & Gruß, Matthias


 
Direkt an der Hafeneinfahrt auf der Fjordseite, nicht auf der Hafenseite, da ist es nämlich verboten. Guck dir am besten den Hafen bei Google Maps an. Da kannst du auch die Hafenein/ausfahrt sehen. An dieser Ein/Ausfahrt ist so eine kleine Holzmauer als Wellenbrecher (sieht bei Maps wie ne dünne Mauer aus). Wir saßen meistens an der östlichen Seite der Ein/Ausfahrt und haben mit Wurm gefischt. An der westlichen Seite der Ein/Ausfahrt, da wo die Spitze ist, kann man sehr gut mit Gummifischen, Twistern, Blinkern etc. die Fahrrinne (kann man bei Maps sehr gut sehen) befischen. Allerdings liegen dort viele Natursteine, und es kann sehr rutschig sein, also aufpassen! Die beste Zeit ist der Abend. Je später es wird, desto aktiver werden die Barsche, und du kannst sie oft an der Oberfläche jagen sehen. Sonst empfehle ich dir noch die Falen Au westlich von Bork Havn, die am Rand der Ferienhäuser von Bork Hytteby entlang läuft und auch unter der Straße von Bork Havn nach Nymindegab. Hier bräuchtest du zwar ne Karte, aber nach Rücksprache mit Otto, ist diese wohl nicht zwingend erforderlich. Dort wird niemand was sagen, wenn du dort fischst. 
An beiden Stellen konnte ich letztes Jahr Ü-30er Barsche mit Tauwurm ziehen. Dieses Jahr hatten wir nicht so das ganz große Glück.

Habe gestern Abend noch ne SMS von Marko (okram24) bekommen. Endlich hat es mit ihm und den Makrelen geklappt! Er konnte gestern 5 Makrelen ziehen. Nach so viel Pech habe ich ihm das auch gegönnt!

MFG
Timo


----------



## Tisie (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hi Timo,

vielen Dank für die ausführliche Beschreibung!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Tench 01 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo fahre im September nach DK Hvide Sande, angeln werde ich dort auf Mefo hat jemand Erfahrungen in dieser Gegend?Kann mir jemand eine guten Put and Tacke dort empfehlen?Danke im vorraus|wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Tench 01 schrieb:


> Hallo fahre im September nach DK Hvide Sande, angeln werde ich dort auf Mefo hat jemand Erfahrungen in dieser Gegend?Kann mir jemand eine guten Put and Tacke dort empfehlen?Danke im vorraus|wavey:


 
Die Skjern Au ist eigentlich der beste Salmonidenfluss in dieser Gegend. Sonst ist auch die Varde Au nicht schlecht. Warte mal ein bischen ab, dann wird sich sicherlich Boardie Costas melden. Er kennt sich mit der Skjern Au bestens aus.

Sonst hat man manchmal in Hvide Sande direkt die Chance, Meerforellen jagen zu sehen. Ich konnte das allerdings erst einmal beobachten.

MFG
Timo


----------



## carpfreak1990 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Tench 01 schrieb:


> Hallo fahre im September nach DK Hvide Sande, angeln werde ich dort auf Mefo hat jemand Erfahrungen in dieser Gegend?*Kann mir jemand eine guten Put and Tacke dort empfehlen?*Danke im vorraus|wavey:


 

@Tench 01 
Hallo, see gibt es viele gut sind klegod,sondervig. In hvide sande ist auch ein teich. Ein guter ist auch in NO paar kilometer hinter Ringköbing also alles nicht sehr weit entfernt. 

@Timo 
Das gleiche wollte ich auch ebent schreibn. Du warst paar min. schneller^^. Im Sommer Springen sie dir fast vor die füsse. Das ist Abends schon ein schönes erlebnis die fische springen zusehn. Ich werde es dies jahr mal probieren ob was beisst werde dann berichten. Habe letztes jahr gehört das welche gefangen wurden mit sbrio und wattwurm in der dämmerung, das konnte ich nicht beobachten auch wenn ich jeden tag bis 0-1 uhr angeln war.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Tench 01 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Danke euch für die Info´s bin das erste Mal in dieser Gegend und mal schauen werde dann natürlich berichten!


----------



## FangeNichts5 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Tench 01
Zu den Put&Takes: Das ist Glückssache. Mal fängst du an einem richtig gut, mal fängst du dort richtig schlecht. Das kommt halt auf den jeweiligen Besatz und was sonst noch so dazu gehört (Wetter etc.) an. Dazu wird sich aber bestimmt noch Boardie LAC melden, er weiß etwas mehr als ich über die Put&Takes in der Umgebung.
Aber vom P&T in Klegod habe ich auch schon einiges positives gehört. Ich denke, der wäre auf jeden Fall ein Versuch wert.

MFG
Timo


----------



## Tench 01 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> @ Tench 01
> Zu den Put&Takes: Das ist Glückssache. Mal fängst du an einem richtig gut, mal fängst du dort richtig schlecht. Das kommt halt auf den jeweiligen Besatz und was sonst noch so dazu gehört (Wetter etc.) an. Dazu wird sich aber bestimmt noch Boardie LAC melden, er weiß etwas mehr als ich über die Put&Takes in der Umgebung.
> Aber vom P&T in Klegod habe ich auch schon einiges positives gehört. Ich denke, der wäre auf jeden Fall ein Versuch wert.
> 
> ...


Ja das stimmt mit Wetter etc.ist ja hier in DE auch so nur wie wir alle wissen gibt es dort sehr schöne Put and Tacke Anlagen und nicht zuletzt sind die Dänen für ihr Forellen bekannt und eine dieser möchte ich versuchen zu fangen


----------



## carpfreak1990 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

wie ich schon gesagt hab klegod finde ich super. Habe mit meinen Vater dort 17Forellen gefangen. Er ist eine 1std. Später angefangen als ich, also haben wir 3std gefischt. Noch ein Tipp von mir wenn im Teich die Belüfter drin sind, versuch es mit powerbait.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## angler1996 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@tench
Ich hab jetzt keine exakten Daten zur Hand.
Aber irgendwann im September beginnt an der Skjern-Au die Schonzeit für Mee-fo und Lachs.
Mach Dich wegen der Termine erst am schlau.
Costas kann das sicher genauer mitteilen.
Gruß A.


----------



## Costas (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



angler1996 schrieb:


> @tench
> Ich hab jetzt keine exakten Daten zur Hand.
> Aber irgendwann im September beginnt an der Skjern-Au die Schonzeit für Mee-fo und Lachs.
> Mach Dich wegen der Termine erst am schlau.
> ...




Hallo

Die Saison an der Skjern Au geht dieses Jahr bis und mit 30.9.2010.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Bambusangler (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo,
wir hatten gestern eine echte Sternstunde an der Nordmole. Denn innerhalb weniger Stunden haben wir es mit zwei Ruten auf insgesamt 17 Makrelen gebracht. Die Anzahl ist nicht unbedingt eine Sensation, jedoch sind die übrigen "gefühlt" 100 Angler überwiegend Schneider geblieben.
Andere hatten maximal ein oder zwei Fische.

Das was uns am meisten freute war, dass wir die Umstände ganz gut "gelesen" haben und uns darauf eingestellt haben. Was gibt es dann schöneres, als "Recht" zu bekommen ;-)

Hintergrund: Am Vortag sammelten sich in der kleinen Bucht zwischen Mole und Hafeneinfahrt hundertausende von Kleinfischen. Von Makrelen und Hornhechten gejagt, flüchteten sie teilweise in die Brandung und wurden auf das Ufer geworfen: Der Strand lag voll mit toten, fingerlangen Fischen. Da ein nahendes Gewittrer uns nicht wirklich viel Zeit zum Fischen ließ und wir auch nur mit dem üblichen Makrelenlametta ausgestattet waren, sammelten wir etliche dieser Kleinfische als Köder für den nächsten Tag.
Dieser begann dann recht ernüchternd, da der Wind gedreht hatte, das Wasser auf den Strand drückte und die Mole auch schon sehr gut besucht war. Wir fanden aber einen Platz in der Molenmitte zur Hafenseite.

Wir fischten mit Posenmontage (12-15 gr an der Spinnrute) und Drilling in ca. 1,60 m Tiefe ca. 10 Meter vom Ufer. Es tat sich die erste Stunde nichts und mein Sohn wollte schon lieber auf die übliche Blinkermethode umstellen - insbesondere nachdem einige Angler sich erstaunt über unsere "traditionelle Methode" unterhielten und die Verkäuferin im Angelshop am Morgen noch zu uns sagte, dass man nicht mit Pose auf Makrelen angelt (?). 
Dann aber drehte die Strömung an der Mole und es kam unsere Zeit. Während das Wasser direkt an den Steinen Richtung See gedrückt wurde, versammelten sich die Makrelen direkt an der Strömungskante und lauerten auf Kleinfisch der mit der Strömung kam. Dazwischen unsere toten Köderfische. So konnten wir in schöner Regelmäßigkeit unser Fische ziehen, hatten etliche Aussteiger, gerissene Vorfächer etc.

Wir vermuten, dass die Makrelen nur in kleinen Trupps unterwegs und die Zahl der Futterfische riesig war. Warum soll man als Makrele also Blinkern und Hühnerfedern hinterherjagen, wenn man ganz einfach tote oder verletzte Fischlein aus dem Wasser aufnehmen kann? Das spart Energie.

Fazit: Köderfische an der Posenmontage sind für uns der Topköder zum Molenangeln im Sommer. Bei Bootstouren auf die großen Schwärme sind dagegen die Makrelensysteme unschlagbar, da in den großen Schwärmen der "Fressdruck" für die einzelen Makrle viel größer sein dürfte.
Soweit mal ein aktueller Bericht aus Hvide Sande.
Gruß
BA


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Bambusangler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir hatten gestern eine echte Sternstunde an der Nordmole. Denn innerhalb weniger Stunden haben wir es mit zwei Ruten auf insgesamt 17 Makrelen gebracht. Die Anzahl ist nicht unbedingt eine Sensation, jedoch sind die übrigen "gefühlt" 100 Angler überwiegend Schneider geblieben.
> Andere hatten maximal ein oder zwei Fische.
> 
> ...


 

Gratuliere,#h

da habt ihr prima reagiert.#6
Was euch die Verkäuferin (vermutlich gegenüber der
Räucherei) erzählt hat,das ist der absolute Schwachsinn.
Ich fische immer wenn die Gegebenheiten es zulassen mit
Pose auf Makrele.Es hat schon einigen hundert das Leben
gekostet.:q
Nur wenn halt die Mole voll besetzt ist,dann steige ich auf
Kunstköder um,damit es keinen Ärger mir den Nachbarn gibt.
Hoffentlich habt ihr noch ein par Fische für Costas und mich
über gelassen,denn wir gehen Montag auf die Jagd.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo, Das mit den Infos habe ich schon selber erlebt. Zum glück verlasse ich mich noch auf meine kenntnisse. Ich fische am liebsten auch mit Pose auf makrelen. Aber fängt mir nich alle weg 1 bis 2 würden für mich zum grillen reichen.:q

gruß
Jonas


----------



## oqu (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo zusammen!

ich bin schon etwas länger ein "Beobachter" dieses Forums und fahre dieses Jahr zum vierten Mal nach Hvide Sande. Wir hatten schon einige tolle Erlebnisse die von put&take Erfolgen (auch Mißerfolgen), bis zu etlichen Makrelen und auch einem Dorsch von der Mole´gingen. Letztes Jahr wollte ich zum ersten Mal mit dem Kutter eine 14 Stunden Tour machen, die allerdings mehrmals wegen zu viel Wind abgesagt wurde.
Dieses Jahr sind wir von vom 17.07. - 31.07. in Hvide Sande... Es würde mich freuen, den ein- oder anderen  Petri-Kammeraden kennen zu lernen und vielleicht zusammen zu angeln und anschließend die Beute zu grillen... 

Beste Grüße -
Oliver

P.S. Die Kutterfahrt wird dieses Jahr klappen  - Hoffentlich!
|wavey:


----------



## LAC (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ FangeNichts5
so wie ich lese, war es doch eine spannende woche - super. Das mit dem treffen holen wir nach, ich nehme mir dann mehr zeit, dann schlagen wir gemeinsam zu und ärgern die fische.

@ sCoPXx
Das gesundheitssystem ist in dänemark in allen regionen gleich. Dieser fall, wo eine frau im wagen vor dem krankenhaus in ringköbing verstorben ist, ging ja durch alle europäischen medien und ist bekannt. So wir mir bekannt ist, sollen sprachschwierigkeiten eingetreten sein, da der mann im krankenhaus die gespräche führte und sagte meine frau sitz im wagen usw. Ein tragischer fall mit tödlichem ende - was jedoch nicht normal ist. So wie ich gehört habe, soll als entschädigung eine imens hohe gedsumme von staat geflossen sein, damit kann man natürlich kein neues leben schaffen.
Die problematik liegt darin, dass die urlauber nicht genau wissen, wie dieses system strukturiert ist. Denn um ins krankenhaus eingeliefert zu werden - muss vorher ein arzt kontaktiert werden. 
Nun kann man dieses alles umgehen, wenn ein notfall da ist, indem man sofort ins krankenhaus fährt bzw. gebracht wird, jedoch muss man dann diesen notfall auch so schildern, dass es wirklich ein notfall ist damit  sofort die behandlung durchgeführt wird. Sonst sitzt man im krankenhaus auf der bank in der warteschleife, 
Bei uns besuchten mutter mit kind einen friedhof, das kind kletterte auf einen großen grabstein, der dann umgefallen ist und förmlich das kind begraben hat. Die mutter konnte den stein nicht mehr entfernen und kam dann zu mir angerannt - ich bekam förmlich einen schock und wir fuhren sofort zum friedhof mit reichlich hölzer und stangen, selbst ich hatte probleme diesen stein zu entfernen, jedoch klappte es. Da kam dann auch die frage auf, was machen wir jetzt - ein notarzt muss her. Das kind hatte äußerlich nur schürfwunden jedoch müssen quetschungen innerlich sein, da sie blut im urin hatte. Wir packten sie im wagen und ich war schneller im krankenhaus als der notarzt an der unfallstelle gewesen wäre. Glaub es mir, sie wurde sofort behandelt und saß nicht auf der bank in der warteschleife, obwohl man äußerlich keine große verletzungen sehen konnte. Die kleine hatte nierenquetschungen und konnte nicht mehr gehen, bekam krücken, die sie nach zwei wochen nicht mehr benötigte, da alles positiv verlaufen ist.
So kann es sich abspielen, wobei ein angelhaken im finger zwar schmerzhaft ist aber keine große gefahr, in esbjerg hätte unser lieber bordie auf der bank in  der warteschleife gesessen, da dort 30 touristen behandet werden möchten - und wenn ein unfall eingeliefert wird, dieser vorgezogen wird, da sie in den nachtstunden d.h. wo der notdienst arbeitet, sie nicht die ärzte wie hühner auf der leiter sitzen haben.
Dieser oben genannte fall, mit tödlichem ausgang ist ein einzelfall, der jetzt immer erwähnt wird, da man glaubt es würde  in dänemark nicht fachlich gehandelt - es sind ärzte die ihr bestes geben wie überall.

@ Tisie
Matthias, sie halten sich gerne dort auf, wo sie fische jagen können. Im südlichen bereich sind einige muschelbänke, wo sich platte aber auch andere fischarten aufhalten u.a. auch der wolfsbarsch. Besondere "strukturen"  - an land kann man sie erkennen, wo muschelfelder d.h. austerschalen liegen. Bedenke aber, dass die strömung von nord nach süd geht, d.h. etwas weiter nördlicher sind dann die muschelbänke bzw. angelplätze. 

@ Bambusangler
Betreffend der makrelen gebe ich dir recht. Die makrele jagt auf geruch und stellt erst kurz vor der beute auf sicht ihren fang um. Wenn sie nur vereinzelt vorkommen, hat man eine bessere chance, sie mit naturköder zu überlisten. Makrenpaternoster werden hauptsächlich in den nördlichen breiten von anglern eingesetzt, zum teil nur mit erfolg, wenn man es ihnen förmlich vor den augen präsentiert bzw. herzieht, dieses funktioniert, da sie in großen stückzahlen vorkommen. Im mittelmeer oder anderen meeren, wo ein klares wasser vorhanden ist,  da lachen die makrelen über diese glimmerfäden.
Interessant ist auch zu wissen - so glaube ich, dass auf einem boot, wo viele makrelen gefangen werden, sich immer mehr hinziehen, da durch die landung der makrelen ein fischgeruch im wasser entsteht, der weitere fische anlockt.
Wobei nicht alle makrelenpaternoster erfolgsversprechend sind. Um nun die richtige wahl zu treffen, spielen andere faktoren eine rolle, die etwas komplizierter zu erklären sind.


----------



## Tisie (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Tisie
> Matthias, sie halten sich gerne dort auf, wo sie fische jagen können. Im südlichen bereich sind einige muschelbänke, wo sich platte aber auch andere fischarten aufhalten u.a. auch der wolfsbarsch. Besondere "strukturen"  - an land kann man sie erkennen, wo muschelfelder d.h. austerschalen liegen. Bedenke aber, dass die strömung von nord nach süd geht, d.h. etwas weiter nördlicher sind dann die muschelbänke bzw. angelplätze.


Alles klar, ich schaue mal ... dank Dir, Otto!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

huhu freunde

ist einer von euch anfang september in hvide sande? ich fahre mal wieder zu otto und möchte meinen barscherfolg nochmal toppen.

mfg


----------



## anschmu (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Was macht ihr bloss immer mit den vielen Barschen ?


----------



## carpfreak1990 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin, Essen, wieder reinsetzen. Es gibt viel möglichkeiten. Was man mit den Barschen machen kann.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## anschmu (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Mich würden mal ein paar Rezepte interessieren !


----------



## porscher (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

einfach braten.barsch ist total lecker.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



anschmu schrieb:


> Was macht ihr bloss immer mit den vielen Barschen ?



ganz einfach essen


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Werde am Samstag oder Sonntag 3 Stück räuchern. Kann gerne bescheid geben...

Endlich wird der Tischräucherofen mal eingeweiht. Und zwar mit 2 Forellen und den 3 Barschen die Heringe und die Makrele sowie die beiden Filets einer 1,37kilo Lachsforelle die ich am Dienstag gefangen habe müssen noch warten.

Habe übrigens Anfang der Woche in der Elbe einen Aal von 75cm und 813gr gefangen. Ein Freund hat ihn für mich geräuchert und so das heutige Abendessen gesichert... Ich schwöre euch geräucherter Aal das beste überhaupt...

Gruß an alle
David


----------



## Costas (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



anschmu schrieb:


> Mich würden mal ein paar Rezepte interessieren !



Hallo 

Mein Lieblingsrezept für Barsch ist ein sehr einfaches.:

Die Filets leicht mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen. Butter erhitzen.  Gartenkräuter, wie z.B. Thymian, Salbei und Rosmarin, grob hacken und in die Butter für ein Paar Minuten geben, damit die Butter mehr Geschmack annimmt. Diesen Schritt bei leichter Hitze vornehmen. Die Filets kommen jetzt rein. Ev. etwas mehr Butter hinzugeben, damit die Filets bis zur Hälfte darin schwimmen. Dann brauchen sie nicht lange, also je nach Dicke 3-6 Minuten. Die Barsche mit Zitrone servieren. Gekochte Kartoffeln und Saisonsalat dazu mit einer leichten Salatsauce. Fertig!

Nicht vergessen, zuerst den Fisch grätenfrei zu filetieren. Die vielen kleinen Gräten könnten das Ganze verderben. Im Internet findet man genug Videos davon, wie man Barsche schnell filetieren kann.

Gruss |wavey:
Costas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Schwingeangler44 schrieb:


> Werde am Samstag oder Sonntag 3 Stück räuchern. Kann gerne bescheid geben...
> 
> Endlich wird der Tischräucherofen mal eingeweiht. Und zwar mit 2 Forellen und den 3 Barschen die Heringe und die Makrele sowie die beiden Filets einer 1,37kilo Lachsforelle die ich am Dienstag gefangen habe müssen noch warten.
> 
> ...



ich glaube fast alle wissen wie geräucherter aal schmeckt. wir haben letzte woche nichts gefangen an der elbe. standen neben dem jugendknast

mfg


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> ich glaube fast alle wissen wie geräucherter aal schmeckt. ....
> 
> mfg



Dann musst du dich ja nicht dazu äußern 

Gruß
David


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Schwingeangler44 schrieb:


> Dann musst du dich ja nicht dazu äußern
> 
> Gruß
> David



ich muss ja was schreiben. hihi. wo kommst du her. aus stade

mfg


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ja wieso?


Gruß
David


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Schwingeangler44 schrieb:


> Ja wieso?
> 
> 
> Gruß
> David



nur so. das ja nicht weit von mir.

mfg


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Jap des stimmt...können ja gerne mal zusammen losziehen...

Gruß
David


----------



## sCoPeXx (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Otto Ja natürlich das wolte ich so auch nicht sagen, ich habe es nur am rande mitbekommen das es diesen Fall gegeben hat. es hat mich an meine wartezeit errinert, es war ja nur ne kleine schnitt verletzung... nichts Schlimmeres ich denke schon das es wenn man weiß wie das System funktioniert eine lösung findet nur welcher deutsche touri versteht viel mehr dänisch als Tak und kartoffler ich denke die sprachliche Barriere ist imenz groß besonderst, weil man in den Touristengegenden sehr gut mit Deutsch dürch kommt. Da ist man im Krankenhaus von Herning deutlich aufgeschmissener die können nicht so gut Deutsch sprechen. Ich wollte auch nicht auf eine Problematik hindeuten ich wolte lediglich meine Erfahrung zu diesem NOTTELEFON wie es heist teilen 

Damit evtl andere User es besser machen können

lg


----------



## carpfreak1990 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Wie sieht imom mit den Makrelen aus?? Sind die da oder nur so halbwegs!!!

Morgen gehts an die Elbe auf barsch aal und zander.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Mein Lieblingsrezept für Barsch ist ein sehr einfaches.:
> 
> ...



@ Hallo Costas,
dein rezept ist wirklich spitze, des öfteren habe ich ihn so zubereitet, probmen ist bei einigen, wie lautet das "rezept" wie man den barsch filetieret - das kann man lesen - wie schon erwähnt - und dann lernen, wenn man reichlich gefangen hat.:q


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Zwei kleinere Barsche als Test...war das erste Mal räuchern...leicht übersalzen aber sonst schmecken die Sensationell....auch die Konsistenz des Fleisches ist sehr gut und ein eher festes aber wirklich tolles Fleisch....


Gruß
David


----------



## okram24 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Leut!

Bin heute Abend wieder gut zu Hause gelandet!

Bericht aus HS folgt in den nächsten Tagen!

Gruß Marko


----------



## carpfreak1990 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo, 
Habe mal eine frage war in der letzten zeit, wer auf der Nordsee ( Lene From oder MS Solea)?? Wenn Ja wie waren die Fänge so??

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Costas (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Habe mal eine frage war in der letzten zeit, wer auf der Nordsee ( Lene From oder MS Solea)?? Wenn Ja wie waren die Fänge so??
> 
> gruß
> Jonas



Hallo Jonas

Von der Lene From kann man die aktuellsten Bilder laufend online anschauen: Lene From

Bei der Makrellentour v. 12. Juli schreiben sie, dass einzelne Angler fast 100 Stk. Makrelen pro Person gefangen haben. 

Für Dorsche gilt wie immer, je länger die Tour, umso erfolreicher. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## FangeNichts5 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Otto
Das mit dem Treffen lässt sich sicherlich nachholen. Nächstes Jahr möchte ich auf jeden Fall (nicht nur einmal) nach HS kommen.

Ich hatte die letzten Tage wieder etwas Hvide Sande-Feeling bekommen: War an der Ostseeküste meine Schwester besuchen. Habe dort auch geangelt. Nachts durfte man auf den Seebrücken von 22 bis 6 Uhr fischen. Habe in der ersten Nacht 5 Heringe gefangen, in der zweiten 6 (davon hatte der größte 27cm). Eigentlich ist ja Juli in der Ostsee nicht so Heringszeit, aber die Heringe kamen Nachts in großer Zahl an die noch beleuchteten Stellen der Seebrücke, nur so leicht fangen ließen sie sich nicht. Mein Schwager hatte in der ersten Nacht 2 Heringe, in der zweiten hatte er 4 Aalmuttern (wirklich lecker die Tiere), 3 Hornhechte (der größte hatte 75cm) und nochmal 3 Heringe. War wirklich schön dort.

@ Marko
Freue mich schon auf deinen Bericht! Würde mich auch interessieren, wies an der Lydum und Skjern Au war.

MFG
Timo


----------



## carpfreak1990 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

OK danke costas. Die Seite kenn ich schon. Wollte nur wissen ob einer von euch vllt drausen war !! 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin Moin ihr gefühlten Dänen #h

Nun endlich mein Reisebericht:

Am ersten Sonntag 1 Woche vor dem Forumstreffen...große Panik habe das Datum des Treffens vergessen nur Uhrzeit und Ort wusste ich noch ein Blick ins AB 2 Tage später brachte Erleichterung...
Am Mittwoch das erste Mal angeln auf Hering 50-60 Stück sind es geworden war nicht all zu spektakulär habe leider nicht alle großen mitgenommen weil ich dachte das es die nächsten Tage so weitergehen würde aber denkste war natürlich nicht so und nur 6 große Heringe bereiteten sich Mental (obwohl ohne Kopf) auf die Reise nach Hause vor.

Dann Forumstreffen...genial nette Leute mal richtig kennengelernt war echt nett...so erfolgreich verlief das Angeln ja leider nicht obwohl ich eigentlich nur meine erste Makrele fangen wollte...später an der Schleuse Hammerharter Biss auf ein größeres Heringspaternoster der Fisch zog ordentlich und die Rute war ziemlich krum und obwohl die Bremse fast geschlossen war zog der Fisch Schnur ab nach einer gefühlten Minute ( weiß nicht wieviel es wirklich war) harten Kampfes .....................nix nada.....überhaupt nichts Schnur aufgekurbelt Vorfach rausgezogen vollkommen vertüddelt und verschleimt...was war das?

Naja nachher beim Grillen alles gut und entspannt und dann Markos Heldentat das er extra nach Hause gefahren ist und Teller und noch mehr Brötchen geholt hatte.....bewundernswert.


Danach noch einmal Heringsnageln alleine aber des war viel mehr schlecht als recht...als ich abgeholt wurde begegnete ich noch Marko und seinen Söhnen aufm Parkplatz vorm Angelladen...Ich dachte erst warum hupt dieser Idiot doch dann erkannte ich Marko und alles war in Butter.. Trotzdem erstmal nach Hause...später dann zu Fuß vom Ferienhaus an die Schleuse um mit Marko und Timo noch etwas auf Hornhecht zu angeln am Ende waren es keine Ahnung 9 glaube ich die ich aber auch alle wieder zurücksetzte...ich habe sie aber auch nicht schlucken lassen wodurch ich viele Bisse versemmelte.

Und letztes Mal angeln war mit meiner kleinen Schwester die doch tatsächlich von 11 gefangenen Rotfedern nur eine überlistet hatte aber auch die größte und fetteste.

http://img832.*ih.us/img832/7906/033io.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us
http://img834.*ih.us/img834/7500/032o.jpg[/URL

Recht unspektakulär eigentlich alles aber naja...

Gruß
David


----------



## FangeNichts5 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Schwingeangler44 schrieb:


> Moin Moin ihr gefühlten Dänen #h
> 
> Nun endlich mein Reisebericht:
> 
> ...


 
Schöner Bericht!

Aber es geht ja nicht um das spekakuläre, sondern um das, was man schönes erlebt, wobei Action nicht schaden kann:m

Was das an deinem Heringspaternoster gewesen sein kann? Keine Ahnung. Otto weiß es bestimmt, er kennt sich ja bestens mit der Fischvegetation in HS und Ringköbingfjord aus.



Schwingeangler44 schrieb:


> ...Heringsnageln...


 
Oha|bigeyes:q

MFG
Timo


----------



## rainzor (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Kannst du die Bilder nicht auf eine vernüftige Größe bringen? Selbst bei DSL dauert das Laden und es soll ja noch Leute geben, die über Modem online sein müssen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## carpfreak1990 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Super bericht. Habe schon vorab von dir vieles erfahren über dein urlaub. Der Fisch hat eine richtig geile Farbe.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## jottweebee (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Fotos in 640 x 480 sind ausreichend. Alles andere ist lästig.


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin,
meine Kamera nimmt nur in der Größe auf....
aber bei mir werden die Bilder in eine anständige Größe umgewandelt bei euch nicht?

Die Rotfedern hatten alle diese Farbe wirklich wunder schöne Dinger...



> > Zitat:
> > Zitat von Schwingeangler44
> > ...Heringsnageln...
> 
> ...


Öhhh...uppsala ein kleiner Tippfehler...


----------



## rainzor (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Eigentlich läßt sich jede Kamera auf niedrigere Auflösungen stellen. Aber selbst wenn nicht, kannst du die Bilder doch mit einem Programm verkleinern. Denn das Anzeigen in einer vernüftigen Grösse erfolgt erst nach dem kompl. laden des Bildes. Überleg doch mal, deine beiden Bilder haben fast 10 MB. Bei einem 56K-Modem wird jetzt erst einmal satt 24 Minuten geladen, bevor die Bilder angezeigt werden können. Und selbst bei 'ner 1Mbit Dsl-Leitung (auf dem Lande gar nicht so selten) dauerts noch 80 Sekunden.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## okram24 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Petri Davit, auch zu den schönen Rotfedern!

Mit etwas Verspätung kommt hier nun auch mein Bericht von Angel-Urlaub in Hvide Sande!

Vom 03.07. Bis 17.07.2010 habe ich mit meiner Familie wieder herrliche Tage in Hvide Sande verbracht.




Angekommen sind wir am Samstag so gegen 12 Uhr und wir durften auch gleich in unser schönes Ferienhaus in Argab einziehen.
Die Zeit bis zum WM-Viertelfinale vertrieben wir uns dann gleich an der Schleuse in Hvide Sande und wir konnten auch gleich die ersten 10 Heringe in annehmbarer Größe fangen.
Nach dem Fußball wurde der Grill angeheizt! Als die Steaks gar waren, kamen 2 Hände Buchenspäne auf die letzten Kohlen und einige Heringe auf den Rost um bei geschlossenem Deckel des Kugelgrills 1 Stunde zu räuchern!




Der Sonntag begann mit einem kräftigen Frühstück mit frischem Bückling auf Toast!





Am Nachmittag war das Hvide Sande Treffen 2010 angesagt.
Wir trafen uns gegen 15 Uhr am Kaffe neben dem Angelladen an der Schleuse. Bei Kaffe und Eis planten wir erstmal den Ablauf (und warteten auf Otto (LAC), der aber nicht erschienen ist).
Kurz vor 4 Uhr starteten wir zur großen Mole, wo unser Zielfisch die Makrele war.
Gleich bei den ersten Würfen mit dem Paternoster konnte mein jüngerer Sohn seine erste Makrele verhaften - ein Auftakt nach Maß!




Leider blieben weitere Erfolge weitgehend aus (außer einigen Wittlingen und Sandaalen). So beschlossen wir gegen 18 Uhr einzupacken und zur Schleuse zu gehen.
Kaum hatten wir unsere Ruten zusammengepackt, begann das Wasser unmittelbar neben der Mole zu kochen!
Noch bevor wir unsere Ruten wieder montiert hatten, war der Tanz, so schnell, wie er gekommen war, auch schon wieder vorbei! Ein Wahnsinnsschauspiel!
Danach ging es dann an die Schleuse, wo wir den Heringen und Horni´s nachstellten, was uns auch einigermaßen gelang.




Gegen halb 8 heizten wir dann die Grills an und ließen den Abend mit einem Imbiss und einigen interessanten Gesprächen ausklingen.
Gegen 21 Uhr verabschiedeten wir uns dann nach einem schönen Treffen von den neuen Freunden!

Auch in den folgenden Tagen besuchten wir, wann immer es Wetter und Zeit zuließen die Mole um den Makrelen nachzustellen, wobei wir meist nur vereinzelt eine erwischten. Nur einmal konnten wir einen jagenden Schwarm mehrmals anwerfen und dabei 5 Makrelen erbeuten!





Die Schleuse haben wir auch noch einige male zu Angeln aufgesucht. Hornis auf Fischfetzen gingen immer, nur die Heringe blieben in den folgenden Tagen aus, bis auf ein paar einzelne im Miniformat.

Zum Ende der ersten Woche besuchten wir Costas in seinem Laden und Otto (LAC) in seinem Domocil in Lydum, wo wir uns wieder sehr angeregt unterhielten.
Anschließend begleitete uns Otto noch nach Bork Havn um Timo (FangeNichts5) und seinen Vater zu begrüßen.
Nachdem sich Otto verabschiedet hatte fuhren wir dann zum Hafen um dort den Barschen nachzustellen.

An einem Tag mit nicht so schönem Wetter waren wir im südlichen Fjordbereich und haben die Hechte ein bisschen geärgert, wobei wir auch einige Fischkontakte hatten, allerdings alles keine Riesen, die dann auch wieder schwimmen durften!

Meine Suche nach den Wolfsbarschen viel allerdings gehörig ins Wasser. An einem gewitterigen Tag machte ich mich auf nach Bjerregard zum Strand. Als ich die recht hohe Düne erfolgreich überwunden hatte und die ersten Würfe in eine Starke Brandung machte, überraschte mich ein Gewitterregenguß und auf dem Rückweg zum Auto weichte ich bis auf die Unterwäsche durch. Damit war das Kapitel “Wolfsbarsch” für mich dann erledigt!!!

Der nächste Höhepunkt war dann die Angel-Tour an der Skjern Au! Einen Bericht dazu findet Ihr im Skjern Au Thread ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3010424#post3010424 )!

An den nächsten Tagen wehte ein sehr kräftiger Wind, der es uns unmöglich machte noch mal auf der Mole zu angeln, also blieben uns nur die Hornhechte an der Schleuse!
Somit hatten wir wieder zwei wunderschöne Wochen in Hvide Sande mit viel Fisch, vielen schönen Erlebnissen und einigen neuen und auch alten Bekannten!!!


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin Marko schöner Bericht,
auf dem Bild im Skjern Au Trööt der obere Fisch war der der von der Schleuse beim AB Treffen oder was war des?

Hat er denn geschmeckt?

Gruß
David der immernoch an einem Karpfen verzweifelt der ihm zu oft vor der Nase rumschwimmt....


----------



## okram24 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo David!

Wenn Du die Räuchefische meinst, das sind ein Barsch aus der Skjern Au und 2 Makrelen von der Mole!

Gruß Marko


----------



## Metare (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hi Leute,

könnt ihr mir sagen wie viel ein heringsblei in Hvide Sande kostet? Ich überlege nämlich ob ich mir hier das ganze Kleinkramzeug holen soll, oder in Dänemark.

Gruß basti


----------



## Balboa (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Im April dieses Jahres kostete ein Heringsblei 30g umgerechnet etwa 90 Cent und ein 50g Blei etwa 1,20 Euro. Selbst Katalogversand in GER war zu diesem Zeitpunkt teurer.
Nur als Vorfächer würde ich in jedem Fall die mit CircleHooks nehmen.
Zum einen gab es dort oben in den Läden diese nicht und der Kollege der sie im Hafen von seinem Fahrrad aus "privat" verkaufte wollte 2 Euro je Vorfach.
Du solltest Dir in jedem Fall ein paar in good old germany besorgen, denn mit diesen Haken hast Du weniger Aussteiger.
Viele Grüße und schicken Urlaub


----------



## gutermensch22 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

hallo liebe leute bin neu in eurem tread .. bin gerade in bjeregard und wollte mal wissen wo ich bei mir hier in  der nähe noch nen guten forellen see habe???? 

wir waren gestern in nynmindegard oder so  da sind 2 teiche ein kleiner oben und nen großer unten ....

hoffe ihr könnt mir schnell mal helfen ..sollte auch nicht alt  so weit sein :m

gruß tobi


----------



## Michael_05er (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hi,
wenn Du den Holmsland Klit hochfährst kommt bei Argab ein Put&take auf der rechten Seite. Der hatte glaube ich mal zugemacht, aber dieses Jahr hingen da so viele Fahnen etc., dass der wieder auf sein muss. Hab dort aber nicht gefischt. Weiter hoch kommt in Hvide Sande einer (direkt vor der Schleuse am Hafen rechts abbiegen) und nach Hvide Sande kurz vor Sondervig der Klegod und der Sondervig Put&take kurz hintereinander. Sondervig dürfte ca. 30 Minuten zu fahren sein von Bjerregard aus.

In die andere Richtung (nach Nymindegab) gibt es sicher auch noch mehr Teiche, aber da weiß ich nicht, swo genau die liegen.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## gutermensch22 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

ja glaubeden teich den du da meinst der wieder aufgemnacht hat sind 2 nee mit ner brücke und so oder ??? da muss man ja erst nen feldweg fahren... aber denke mal fahren mal  zu dem im hafen


----------



## Michael_05er (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Keine Ahnung, zwei Teiche mit Brücke in der Mitte gibt es auch beim Sondervig P&T. Ob man bei Argab gross über Feldwege fahren muss, weiß ich nicht. Es sah aber im Vorbeifahren nicht nach Safari aus, sondern nach einem breiten Weg. Sollte nicht so schlimm sein. Der Teich in HS ist halt sehr "steril" im Vergleich zu den anderen, so mitten am Hafen...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## FangeNichts5 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

He Marko!
Schöner Bericht! Hast aber vergessen, vom ersten Dienstag zu erzählen, wo wir einen grandiosen Hornhechttag hatten 
Warst du denn garnicht mehr (mit Otto) an der Lydum Au? Hätte mich echt interessiert, was ihr dort gezogen habt/hättet.

MFG
Timo


----------



## gutermensch22 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

hey ich danke dir für deine info.. waren gerade bei dem p&t in klegod da werden wa später noch mal unser glück versuchen 


:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## leif88 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

ich glaub i9hr meint den in dambrug oder der hat wieder afgemacht aber der ist nicht mehr so gut


----------



## LAC (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> He Marko!
> Schöner Bericht! Hast aber vergessen, vom ersten Dienstag zu erzählen, wo wir einen grandiosen Hornhechttag hatten
> Warst du denn garnicht mehr (mit Otto) an der Lydum Au? Hätte mich echt interessiert, was ihr dort gezogen habt/hättet.
> 
> ...



Timo, marko war zwar bei mir, jedoch waren wir nicht an der lydum au. Ziehen kannst du dort bachforellen und äschen, und an einigen stellen sind auch barsche und hechte. Vier hechte bis 60 cm etwa, beobachte ich momentan, da man sie vom ufer aus sehen kann.
Gruß Otto


----------



## porscher (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

die anlage direkt im hafen kannste echt vergessen.dort ist seit diesem jahr ein neuer besitzer. es wird kaum besetzt.habe das von sehr vielen anglern selber gehört.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ja das Stimmt, Die Fänge sind zurück gegangen. Habe im Frühjahr mit anderen Anglern gesprochen die dort angeln war. Die hatten auch immer nur 1ne oder gar nichts. Habe dort 7 Forellen in 1,5std. gefangen, das Jahr nach dem dort das Pfundangeln abgeschafft hat. Meiner meinung nach die beste zeit dort. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## okram24 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Timo,

ich habe vor der Tour an die Skjern Au versucht Otto nochmal zu erreichen, leider ohne Erfolg!

Otto mußte ja noch nach Deutschland Mitte der Woche.

Das mit der Lydum Au werde ich dann vieleicht im nächsten Jahr mal probieren!

Gruß Marko


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Wollte im nächsten Jahr auch mal eine der Auen ausprobieren geht es dort eigentlich auch einigermaßen ohne Wathose? Weil mir mit meiner recht schlanken Statur passen die glaube ich alle nicht....habt ihr da ne Lösung?

Gruß
David


----------



## Costas (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Schwingeangler44 schrieb:


> Wollte im nächsten Jahr auch mal eine der Auen ausprobieren geht es dort eigentlich auch einigermaßen ohne Wathose? Weil mir mit meiner recht schlanken Statur passen die glaube ich alle nicht....habt ihr da ne Lösung?
> 
> Gruß
> David



Hallo David

Im Sommer ist das Wasser in den Auen relativ untief. Man kann an den meisten Stellen auch ohne Wathose klarkommen, d.h. Gummistiefel reichen aus. Wenn es so weit ist, kannst Du mich darauf ansprechen und ich kann Dir auf der Karte zeigen, welche Stellen gut zugänglich sind.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ja...vielleicht nehme ich ja auch noch 10kg zu :m
Dann passt es wieder....hast du eigentlich auch Wathosen im für Schüler bezahlbaren Preisbereich?

Gruß
David


----------



## Costas (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Schwingeangler44 schrieb:


> Ja...vielleicht nehme ich ja auch noch 10kg zu :m
> Dann passt es wieder....hast du eigentlich auch Wathosen im für Schüler bezahlbaren Preisbereich?
> 
> Gruß
> David



Wenn ich sehe, mit welchen Mobiltelefone und Applikationen die Schüler rumlaufen, dann können sie sich auch die teuersten Wathosen leisten :q:q:q.

David, Spassbei Seite, ich schicke Dir gleich eine PN.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## schleppente (21. Juli 2010)

*Hitra-Ansens*

Es wird zeit sich abzumelden,denn morgen gehts ins gelobte
land.

MfG


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe, mit welchen Mobiltelefone und Applikationen die Schüler rumlaufen, dann können sie sich auch die teuersten Wathosen leisten :q:q:q.
> 
> David, Spassbei Seite, ich schicke Dir gleich eine PN.
> 
> ...



Ne das ist bei mir ausnahmsweise nicht so....gebe mein Gewld doch lieber für Angelsachen aus...ein Handy muss telefonieren und sms schreiben können mehr nicht...

Gruß
David


----------



## FangeNichts5 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



okram24 schrieb:


> Das mit der Lydum Au werde ich dann vieleicht im nächsten Jahr mal probieren!


 
Möchtest du nächstes Jahr wieder nach HS? Lass uns schon mal ein Treffen planen:q:q
Wir wollen aber nächstes Jahr eher nach Argab oder HS selbst, denn wir sind fast jeden Tag von Bork Havn aus nach HS gejuckelt|rolleyes

MFG
Timo


----------



## gutermensch22 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

so morgen gehts mal an den p&t nach sondervic... waren gestern mal in klegod... also mehr als ein fisch war nicht drinne und der rest schwamm schon oben .. also nicht sehr tief der see und kaum sauer stoff aber morgen schauen wa morgen in sondervic:vik:


----------



## THE SALMONATOR (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



gutermensch22 schrieb:


> so morgen gehts mal an den p&t nach sondervic... waren gestern mal in klegod... also mehr als ein fisch war nicht drinne und der rest schwamm schon oben .. also nicht sehr tief der see und kaum sauer stoff aber morgen schauen wa morgen in sondervic:vik:


 
sieh mal zu das du was dickes Fängst :q:q:q

lg Kadir#6


----------



## blue1887 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



gutermensch22 schrieb:


> so morgen gehts mal an den p&t nach sondervic... waren gestern mal in klegod... also mehr als ein fisch war nicht drinne und der rest schwamm schon oben .. also nicht sehr tief der see und kaum sauer stoff aber morgen schauen wa morgen in sondervic:vik:


moin,da wirds nicht anders sein ,kenne ich vom letzten Jahr,wenn überhaupt,denn direkt an den Sauerstoffpumpen versuchen,viel Glück#6
Gruss Thorsten


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

ist einer anfang september in hs ?

mfg


----------



## Balboa (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hi WolfsburgVirus, habe mit meinem Schatz vom 28.08. bis 04.09. eine Woche Argab gebucht. Leider fängt sie nun ganz kurzfristig zum 01.09. eine neue Stelle an. Sofern sie mit 3 Urlaubstagen beginnen kann (ich hoffe stark auf das Wohlwollen, denn es ist nun mal gebucht) können auch wir die ganze Woche bleiben. Gruß


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Balboa schrieb:


> Hi WolfsburgVirus, habe mit meinem Schatz vom 28.08. bis 04.09. eine Woche Argab gebucht. Leider fängt sie nun ganz kurzfristig zum 01.09. eine neue Stelle an. Sofern sie mit 3 Urlaubstagen beginnen kann (ich hoffe stark auf das Wohlwollen, denn es ist nun mal gebucht) können auch wir die ganze Woche bleiben. Gruß



ich bin leider die woche danach in hs

mfg


----------



## carpfreak1990 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Bin auf am 7.8 für zwei wochen oben. Ist wer von euch oben ???

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Jüü (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> ist einer anfang september in hs ?
> 
> mfg


 Moin,Moin...wir sind vom 28.08.-11.09. in Lingvig.Wir sind in diesem Jahr nach langer Zeit wiedermal an der Nordseeseitevon DK.wir waren die letzten Jahre immer in Lynca (Ostsee).Freue mich schon riesig auf den Urlaub..
Gruß Jürgen M.


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Mal eine Frage an Leute,die sich mit dänischen Recht auskennen.
Heute 21.30 Uhr im Hafen HS. Vater(?) mit Begleitern, 
mit dabei Jagdbogen mit Schnurspule und 
Jagdpfeilen.In DK erlaubt? #c
Wer hat Ahnung davon?


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Jamiewolf (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

moin moin,

ich fahre ende august eine woche dort nach dänemark.
was für eine ausrüstung brauche ich und wo sollte ich als anfänger darauf angeln?!
wo bekomme ich dort meine angellizenz für eine woche und was kostet das?
wir sind am anfang der halbinsel....


meine ausrüstung:

eine steckrute 2 teilig 40 bis 80gr.
eine teleskoprute 20 bis 40gr.

ich wollte mir noch eine günstige spinnrute holen... für die nordsee
worauf sollte ich dort achten?!


----------



## gutermensch22 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

huhu soo waren heute in sondervig am P&T  see muss sagen war echt ganz cool dort....

haben insgesamt 5 wunderschöne fische gefangen ...die alten fische habe aber erst zum abend hin gebissen .. und dann  richtig... ist eine super tolle anlage sehr sehr gepflegt.....wundervoll morgen abend gehen wa wieder scharf :vik::vik:


----------



## Costas (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an Leute,die sich mit dänischen Recht auskennen.
> Heute 21.30 Uhr im Hafen HS. Vater(?) mit Begleitern,
> mit dabei Jagdbogen mit Schnurspule und
> Jagdpfeilen.In DK erlaubt? #c
> ...



Hallo Jürgen

Dann packe ich morgen die Moby Dick-Harpune und fahre auch nach Hvide Sande :q.

Spass bei Seite, das ist verboten. Kaum zum glauben, glauben, eigentlich. Ich kenne es nur aus den USA, wo es noch erlaubt ist.

Bist du sicher, dass es keine Harpunepistole für das Tauchen war? Manche davon haben auch eine Spule angehängt. Das wäre erlaubt.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Costas (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Jamiewolf schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> ich fahre ende august eine woche dort nach dänemark.
> was für eine ausrüstung brauche ich und wo sollte ich als anfänger darauf angeln?!
> ...



Hallo

Die Angellizenz kannst du an jedem Touristikbüro erwerben, aber auch hier online bestellen und zu Hause ausdrücken: www.fisketegn.dk (linkes Bild drucken)

Welche Halbinsel meinst Du? Wenn Du uns Deinen Zielort nennst, dann können wir etwas zu der Ausrüstung sagen.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen
> 
> Dann packe ich morgen die Moby Dick-Harpune und fahre auch nach Hvide Sande :q.
> 
> ...


 



Hallo Costas,#h

da bin ich absolut sicher.Einen Compound-Bogen erkenne 
ich schon.Da hat der gute Mann aber Glück gehabt,denn 
5 Minuten früher fuhr eine Polizeistreife dort vorbei.|gr:

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## jottweebee (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Der hat kein Glück gehabt.
Solche Typen haben am Wasser nichts zu suchen.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



jottweebee schrieb:


> Solche Typen haben am Wasser nichts zu suchen.


 Das sehe ich genau so wie du.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Michael_05er (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Jamiewolf schrieb:


> wir sind am anfang der halbinsel....
> meine ausrüstung:
> eine steckrute 2 teilig 40 bis 80gr.
> eine teleskoprute 20 bis 40gr.
> ich wollte mir noch eine günstige spinnrute holen... für die nordsee. worauf sollte ich dort achten?!



Hi,
Ich vermute mal, ihr seid bei Bjerregard. Costas hat ja schon geschrieben, wo es den Schein gibt. Mit Deinen beiden Ruten kannst Du schon viel anfangen, die teleskoprute geht am Forellenteich und am Fjord auf Barsch & Co und auch auf Hornhechte an der Schleuse (wenn dann noch welche da sind?). Die Steckrute ist für etwas schwerere Angelei gut geeignet, etwa mit der Pose auf Makrelen, mit einer leichten Grundmontage auf Plattfisch etc. Ob Du noch eine Spinnrute kaufen solltest, bezweifle ich, da in der Gegend um Hvide Sande nicht sehr viel am Meer gesponnen wird. (Zumindest nicht mitder Angelrute :q) Oder was sind die anderen beiden für Ruten (Länge/Verwendungszweck)? Wenn Du unbedingt mal einen Blinker in die Nordsee schmeißen willst, kannst Du je nach Wind und Wetter auch eine Deiner beiden Ruten nehmen. 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Costas,#h
> 
> da bin ich absolut sicher.Einen Compound-Bogen erkenne
> ich schon.Da hat der gute Mann aber Glück gehabt,denn
> ...


 


Noch eine Ergänzung,es waren Dänen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## zvenner (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich war vom 17.07 - heute zentral in Hvide-Sande und wir hatten bis auf Hornhechte, kaum Ausbeute an anderen Fischen ...

*1 Tag*
Am ersten Tag, als wir unser Apartement bezogen hatten, gingen wir direkt zur Schleuse (Fjord Seite ), da es sich um einen Anreise/Abreise Samstag gehandelt hat und somit nicht viel los war.
Wir waren positiv überrascht, denn als wir gegen 18:30 ankamen, waren vielleicht 5 Angler dort und unsere Lieblingsstelle war frei.(Ganz links auf dem Beton, wo sich die Befestigung knickt.)
Nach 1,5 stündigem Angeln mit Wasserkugel, 160cm Vorfach mit jeweils 1 Garnele pro Haken, die wir bei ALDI tiefgekühlt gekauft hatten, waren wir um 10 Hornhechte reicher. Größter war hierbei ein 69cm Fisch.
Am Abend legten wir die Horni's in unsere Räucherlauge ein und waren guter Dinge, dass die ganze Woche ein voller Erfolg werden würde.

Nunja nach diesem Tag muss ich einen Absatz machen, denn danach ging an den anderen 6 Tagen garnichts mehr. Wir hätten auch weiter Horni's fangen können, aber wir wollten unbedingt Makrelen fangen, was uns leider nach insgesamt 30Stunden Molen angeln nicht einmal gelungen ist ...

*2 Tag*
Also am zweiten Tag, wie gesagt, wollten wir Makrelen angeln gehen. Dazu benutzen wir ein Herings/Makrelenvorfach, entweder mit Feder oder mal mit echter Fischhaut und einem 60g Pilker, nachgeschaltet. Zuerst gingen wir auf die Steine der mittleren Mole, jedoch weiter in Richtung Hafeneinfahrt. Der Westwind war leider recht stark , was es quasi unmöglich machte irgendwas dort zu erreichen. Also gingen wir ein wenig enttäuscht nach 3 Stunden in unser kleines Apartement und ließen den Abend ausklingen.

*3 Tag*
Diesmal versuchten wir es auf der südlichsten Mole kurz hinter der Hafeneinfahrt, was sich abermals als Fehltritt herrausstellte. Nach einer Stunde, völlig durchnässt, gingen wir nach Hause und nahmen uns vor am Abend das erste mal Brandungsangeln zu machen.
Nunja Bradungsangeln war genauso erfolgreich wie Makrelenfischen ... 
60 Wattwürmer, kein Biss ...
Aus lange weile nahm ich meine Makrelenmontage vor und feuerte vom Strand aus ins Wasser, wobei ich bei ca. 30 Auswürfen 4x einen Haker bei ca. 10-15cm großen Sardellen hatte ...

*Die restlichen Tage*
Wir versuchten immer wieder auf Makrele zu gehen, von allen erdenklichen Molenpositionen, immer wieder ohne Erfolg, weshalb wir am letzten Tag nochmal bei der Schleuse auf Hornis gingen und dort 8 Stück rausholten.

Meine Frage zur Makrelenangelei :
1. Was für eine Einholgeschwindigkeit/Einholrythmik sollte man mit Pilker+Makrelenvorfach an den Tag legen ?

2. Muss man irgendwie den Pilker total auf den Grund sinken lassen ?

3. Stimmt es, was uns in beiden Angelläden gesagt worden ist, dass man lediglich bei Ostwind Makrelen von der Mole aus fangen kann ?


----------



## troutscout (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

so ein jahr ist um und wir sind wieder auf attacke vor hvide sande...ich gestehe, ich habe den trööt nicht komplett gelesen, aber eine frage hab ich schon mal. letztes jahr hatten wir hornis reichlich. die schmeckten auch ganz gut auf dem grill aber sie haben sich gebogen wie ein pille wurm...wo gibt's den vernünftige horni-rezepte... (bitte nicht räuchern, dass kann ich nicht) 
:g


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



troutscout schrieb:


> so ein jahr ist um und wir sind wieder auf attacke vor hvide sande...ich gestehe, ich habe den trööt nicht komplett gelesen, aber eine frage hab ich schon mal. letztes jahr hatten wir hornis reichlich. die schmeckten auch ganz gut auf dem grill aber sie haben sich gebogen wie ein pille wurm...wo gibt's den vernünftige horni-rezepte... (bitte nicht räuchern, dass kann ich nicht)
> :g



google ist auch dein freund :m

http://www.chefkoch.de/rs/s0/hornhecht/Rezepte.html


----------



## Justhon (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hey Leute,

ich hatte in einem anderen Thread schonmal nachgefragt, dort aber keine Antwort bekommen.

Und zwar möchte ich wissen wie es Mitte August (14. bis 21.) in Thorsminde aussieht. Ist ja in etwa mit HS zu vergleichen, oder?

Gehen noch Hornis?
Und wie siehts mit Makrelen u.a. aus, hat jemand Tipps?


Danke schonmal im voraus!
Justus


----------



## Jamiewolf (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Die Angellizenz kannst du an jedem Touristikbüro erwerben, aber auch hier online bestellen und zu Hause ausdrücken: www.fisketegn.dk (linkes Bild drucken)
> 
> ...


 


Ort: Homsland Syd
Zeitraum: 27.08 - 03.09.2010

Was für Fische gehen da und was für eine Ausrüstung. 
Reicht meine Ausrüstung.
Danke für den Tipp mit der Lizenz.

Mfg 

Malte


----------



## Costas (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Jamiewolf schrieb:


> ............
> 
> meine ausrüstung:
> 
> ...



Wie Michael schon geschrieben hat, kannst Du Deine 2 Ruten für fast alles brauchen. Michael hat die Möglichkeiten in der Regino auch schon beschrieben.

Nur wenn Du von der Küste aus auf Plattfisch gehen möchtest (Brandungsangeln), brauchst Du eine Rute von 100-200 g. Spinnfischen von der Küste geht schlecht.

Willst Du mehr bei Forellenseen mit kleineren Spinner/Wobbler angeln, dann wäre eine weichere Rute sinnvoll, d.h. 5-20g / 2,40m. Man kann auch mit der leichteren Teleskoprute werfen, aber wenn Du was dazu legen möchtest, dann wäre das meine Emfehlung. 

Nachtrag: Oder du besorgst Dir einen .........Compound-Bogen.
Gruss |wavey:
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



zvenner schrieb:


> Ich war vom 17.07 - heute zentral in Hvide-Sande und wir hatten bis auf Hornhechte, kaum Ausbeute an anderen Fischen ...
> 
> *1 Tag*
> Am ersten Tag, als wir unser Apartement bezogen hatten, gingen wir direkt zur Schleuse (Fjord Seite ), da es sich um einen Anreise/Abreise Samstag gehandelt hat und somit nicht viel los war.
> ...


 


Nach meiner Erfahrung ja. Die Makrelen gehen bei der jetzigen Brandung nicht in so flaches Wasser.Es dürften 
2-3 Tage Ostwind nötig sein,um wieder Makrelen zu fangen.
Leider verheisst der Wetterbericht in dieser Hinsicht nichts
Gutes.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ zvenner
Also das mit dem Ostwind kann gut möglich sein, habe es persönlich aber nicht so wargenommen. Am Tag des Boardietreffens Anfang Juli hatten wir, wenn ich mich nicht irre, Nord-West bis Westwind. Dort hatten wir eine Makrele, und wir konnten einen Schwarm sichten, kurz nach dem Einpacken... 5 Tage später waren wir an der Nordmole und hatten bereits 2 Tage ne steife Briese aus Südwest, und es wurden immer wieder Makrelen gefangen, zwar nicht in Massen, aber immerhin gab es welche. Ein paar Tage später sollen sich die Fänge ganz gut gesteigert haben.

Zu den Einholtechniken: Man kann es tun und lassen wie man will. Ob man nun schnell einholt oder langsam, zupft, oder ob man an der Oberfläche oder nah am Grund fischt, alles kann Erfolg bringen, es kommt halt auf die Tagesform der Makrelen an. Die meisten an der Mole haben eingeworfen, dass Heringsblei/den Pilker bis zum Grund sinken lassen, ein paar Kurbelumdrehungen gemacht, absinken lassen, Kurbelumdrehungen, absinken... So habn auch die meisten gefangen. Aber du musst halt ausprobieren.

P.S. Habe meine Signatur mal wieder etwas angepasst

MFG
Timo


----------



## Costas (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> @ zvenner
> Also das mit dem Ostwind kann gut möglich sein, habe es persönlich aber nicht so wargenommen. Am Tag des Boardietreffens Anfang Juli hatten wir, wenn ich mich nicht irre, Nord-West bis Westwind. Dort hatten wir eine Makrele, und wir konnten einen Schwarm sichten, kurz nach dem Einpacken... 5 Tage später waren wir an der Nordmole und hatten bereits 2 Tage ne steife Briese aus Südwest, und es wurden immer wieder Makrelen gefangen, zwar nicht in Massen, aber immerhin gab es welche. Ein paar Tage später sollen sich die Fänge ganz gut gesteigert haben.
> 
> Zu den Einholtechniken: Man kann es tun und lassen wie man will. Ob man nun schnell einholt oder langsam, zupft, oder ob man an der Oberfläche oder nah am Grund fischt, alles kann Erfolg bringen, es kommt halt auf die Tagesform der Makrelen an. Die meisten an der Mole haben eingeworfen, dass Heringsblei/den Pilker bis zum Grund sinken lassen, ein paar Kurbelumdrehungen gemacht, absinken lassen, Kurbelumdrehungen, absinken... So habn auch die meisten gefangen. Aber du musst halt ausprobieren.
> ...



Wie immer, beim Angeln....bestätigen die Ausnahmen die Regeln :m


----------



## ranndale (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

so wir sind grade zurück aus hs . leider muss ich sagen war das wetter nur 2 tage gut und für die jahreszeit für mein dafür halten viel zu kalt. an der mole habe ich dieses jahr auch mal einen schwarm makrelen auf jagt gesehen und die bunen links und dann rechts haben gebrodelt vor fisch :m . 
ich wollte schon gehen und habe dann den schwarm möwen gesehen .und schnell nochmal meinen blinker rangetüdelt . war nur gut....schöne einzeldrills mit sehr guten makrelen ... :vik::vik: ...fun pur wenn die bremse losgeht mit 25ger schnur. 
so viel erfolg und spaß euch noch in hs . 
ach ja danke für die tips vor meiner abreise hier im forum .
|wavey:
gruss
rann


----------



## Jamiewolf (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Wie Michael schon geschrieben hat, kannst Du Deine 2 Ruten für fast alles brauchen. Michael hat die Möglichkeiten in der Regino auch schon beschrieben.
> 
> Nur wenn Du von der Küste aus auf Plattfisch gehen möchtest (Brandungsangeln), brauchst Du eine Rute von 100-200 g. Spinnfischen von der Küste geht schlecht.
> 
> ...



kannst du mir noch mal einen link zu dem beitrag von michael geben. Danke


----------



## sCoPeXx (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich Glaube Makrelen im einzeldrill sind der hammer an ner Feinen Spinnrute geflochtene und ab geht die Party  

ds mit dem Ostwind kan ich bestätigen habe nur gefangen wen ostwind war liegt vll auch dadran das ich bei see wind mich nicht auf die steine an der Mole traue  und sie auch dan meide und den Fjord beforzuge 


lg Patrick


----------



## sCoPeXx (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ah bevor ich es vergesse,

ist das Angeln im Ringköbinghafen erlaubt ??? wir hatten es ja schon von Bork Havn da ist es verboten 
ich habe in Ringköbing noch kein Schild oder so gesehen

lg


----------



## Costas (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Jamiewolf schrieb:


> kannst du mir noch mal einen link zu dem beitrag von michael geben. Danke



Dein Original-Beitrag war auf Seite 164 dieses Threads , Beitrag Nr. 1631. Michael hat auf der gleichen Seite, Beitrag Nr. 1638 geantwortet. Hier auch der Link, falls Du es so nicht finden kannst:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=173529&page=164

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Jamiewolf (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich vermute mal, ihr seid bei Bjerregard. Costas hat ja schon geschrieben, wo es den Schein gibt. Mit Deinen beiden Ruten kannst Du schon viel anfangen, die teleskoprute geht am Forellenteich und am Fjord auf Barsch & Co und auch auf Hornhechte an der Schleuse (wenn dann noch welche da sind?). Die Steckrute ist für etwas schwerere Angelei gut geeignet, etwa mit der Pose auf Makrelen, mit einer leichten Grundmontage auf Plattfisch etc. Ob Du noch eine Spinnrute kaufen solltest, bezweifle ich, da in der Gegend um Hvide Sande nicht sehr viel am Meer gesponnen wird. (Zumindest nicht mitder Angelrute :q) Oder was sind die anderen beiden für Ruten (Länge/Verwendungszweck)? Wenn Du unbedingt mal einen Blinker in die Nordsee schmeißen willst, kannst Du je nach Wind und Wetter auch eine Deiner beiden Ruten nehmen.
> Grüße,
> Michael



danke ihr beiden...
Das ist doch mal etwas womit ich was anfangen kann. Als erstes werde ich mir mal den link anschauen. Für die lizenz. Taugen denn die angelsee etwas und welche sind da in der nähe. Ich habe ein navi. Falls ihr adressen für mich habt. Jamie :l


----------



## Michael_05er (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hi Jamie,
leider kann ich "Homsland Syd" bei Google maps nicht finden, daher weiß ich nicht genau, wo Ihr hinfahren werdet. Aber schau mal hier, da sind viele Forellenseen vorgestellt: http://dansee.dk/default.asp?act=forside&sprog=ger
Es gibt auch noch Seen, die dort nicht vorgestellt sind (Nymindegab, Argab, Hvide Sande etc.) Da musst Du einfach nach Schildern Ausschau halten. Entweder steht "Put & Take" drauf, oder es ist eine Forelle mit Angelschnur auf weißem Hintergrund und blauem Rahmen. Viele Seen sind schön angelegt und gut besetzt, aber man kann auch Pech haben und trotzdem nix fangen (wie immer beim Angeln).

Wenn Du Deine Ausrüstung näher beschreibst, können wir Dir auch mehr Tipps geben. Die Wurfgewichte alleine beschreiben die Ruten ja noch nicht umfassend. Und über den Rest Deiner Ausrüstung hast Du noch gar nicht geschrieben. Was ist denn mit Rollen, Schnur etc. Passt da alles, oder hast Du noch Fragen?

Ich kann Dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass man in einer Woche Urlaub nicht alles beangeln kann. Mach Dir also vorher mal Gedanken, wo Du es versuchen willst.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## carpfreak1990 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Die Teiche in der umgebung haben alle vor und nachteile. Aber ich finde die Teiche gut. Am besten sind die teiche, in klegod, sondervig und no meiner meinung nach. Das ist aber geschmackssache.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## FangeNichts5 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Ich Glaube Makrelen im einzeldrill sind der hammer an ner Feinen Spinnrute geflochtene und ab geht die Party
> 
> ds mit dem Ostwind kan ich bestätigen habe nur gefangen wen ostwind war liegt vll auch dadran das ich bei see wind mich nicht auf die steine an der Mole traue  und sie auch dan meide und den Fjord beforzuge
> 
> ...


 
So ein bisschen Respekt habe ich auch bekommen, als ich mit Marko (okram24) auf der Mole war, und wir Westwind hatten. Wenn man dann noch auf dem Molenkopf steht, Alter, das ist schon heftig und nicht gerade ungefährlich|rolleyes Wenn die Welle "richtig" kommt, dann bekommt man auch mal ne kleine Dusche. Im Sommer ist das sehr woltuend und erfrischend#6:q

MFG
Timo


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> So ein bisschen Respekt habe ich auch bekommen, als ich mit Marko (okram24) auf der Mole war, und wir Westwind hatten. Wenn man dann noch auf dem Molenkopf steht, Alter, das ist schon heftig und nicht gerade ungefährlich|rolleyes* Wenn die Welle "richtig" kommt, dann bekommt man auch mal ne kleine Dusche. Im Sommer ist das sehr woltuend und erfrischend#6:q*
> 
> MFG
> Timo


 



Aber nicht,wenn dich die Welle zwischen die Steine fegt.
Habe die Situation selbst gesehen.Der Angler sah gar nicht mehr fröhlich aus.#d

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Justhon (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hey Leute,

Ohne euch unterbrechen zu wollen, weiß jemand vielleicht eine Antwort auf meine Frage?

Sie steht auf der vorherigen Seite




> Hey Leute,
> 
> ich hatte in einem anderen Thread schonmal nachgefragt, dort aber keine Antwort bekommen.
> 
> ...




Grüße, 
Justus


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Justhon schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Ohne euch unterbrechen zu wollen, weiß jemand vielleicht eine Antwort auf meine Frage?
> 
> ...


 



Hallo Justus,#h

das mit der Unterbrechung ist schon i.O.
Die fehlende Antwort ist wohl auf mangelnde Hellseherische
Fähigkeiten zurück zu führen.Wie soll jemand 3 Wochen im voraus die Wetterverhältnisse einschätzen können? :m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Aber nicht,wenn dich die Welle zwischen die Steine fegt.
> Habe die Situation selbst gesehen.Der Angler sah gar nicht mehr fröhlich aus.#d
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


 
Ich glaube, dazu hatte der auch gar keinen Grund, denn erstens ist es bestimmt sehr schmerzhaft bzw. kann sehr schmerzhaft sein, und zweitens, wie will man zwischen Kleinwagengroßen, nassen, glitschigen Steinen wieder einfach so herauskommen, während man immer noch Wellen abbekommt|uhoh: Hatte der Angler es denn wieder herausgeschafft oder musste Hilfe anrücken? Ist ja schon eine sehr missliche Lage...

MFG
Timo


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Ah bevor ich es vergesse,
> 
> ist das Angeln im Ringköbinghafen erlaubt ??? wir hatten es ja schon von Bork Havn da ist es verboten
> ich habe in Ringköbing noch kein Schild oder so gesehen
> ...



du kannst auch edit nehmen, dann sparst dir den doppelpost:m

mfg


----------



## Justhon (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Justus,#h
> 
> das mit der Unterbrechung ist schon i.O.
> Die fehlende Antwort ist wohl auf mangelnde Hellseherische
> ...




Hm. Da hast du wohl Recht:q

Aber vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrungen aus den vorherigen Jahren oder so was?

Gruß Justus


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dazu hatte der auch gar keinen Grund, denn erstens ist es bestimmt sehr schmerzhaft bzw. kann sehr schmerzhaft sein, und zweitens, wie will man zwischen Kleinwagengroßen, nassen, glitschigen Steinen wieder einfach so herauskommen, während man immer noch Wellen abbekommt|uhoh: Hatte der Angler es denn wieder herausgeschafft oder musste Hilfe anrücken? Ist ja schon eine sehr missliche Lage...
> 
> MFG
> Timo


 

Hallo Timo #h

Wir haben ihn zu mehreren Personen lädiert wieder nach
oben befördert.Er wird diese Aktion wohl nicht noch einmal
versucht haben.
Zur Zeit bin ich übrigends auch ein "FangeNichts".Die Mefos
rauben abends wie verrückt in Ufernähe,beissen aber nicht.
Und der derzeitige Wind lässt die Makrelen nicht in Molen-
nähe kommen,von einzelnen Zufallsfängen mal abgesehen.
Bleibt nur noch die Hoffnung auf Aal.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Jamiewolf (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Meine Ausrüstung:

Ich habe halt zwei Routen....
nichts besonders beide bei E-Bay gekauft und beide Noname und beide 10 € je Rute.
Ich habe 2 Rollen. Die eine Rolle ist von Shimano 4000er Salzwasser geeignet und hat 30 € gekostet,; die zweite Rolle ist eine E-bay Rolle und hat unten eine Bremse, die Rolle ansich ist recht groß geraten läuft aber wie die Shimano recht gut.

Beide Rollen sind keine besonderen Rollen und haben monofie schnur drauf. Für Anfänger habe ich nicht aufgepasst welche Stärke ich meine 0,8 auf der Shimano. 
Beide Rollen habe ich im Angelshop aufspulen lassen.

Ich habe damit in der Ostsee und am Angelteich in Pinneberg / Schnefeld geangelt.
Auf Hornhecht mit einem Wasserei und auf Grund mit einem Brandungsvorfach.
Bei Grund habe ich nichts gefangen auf Fehmarn aber mit dem Wasserei.
Ich habe noch Blinker 20 - 25 gr. silber, schwarzbronze, forellenfarbig, ich von aldi mir einen kasten gekauft wo noch ganz viele posen drin waren, ob nichts draufsteht. dann habe ich viele kleine und große spinner, wobbler und und und....

dann das normale werkezeug was man braucht.... schirm, hocker, kescher, von aldi die sachen....

die steckrute ist eher star.... und hat oben eine weißee färbung.... die teleskoprute ist eher weicher gebaut... mit beiden kann ich gut asuwerfen...
ich dachte nur das ich noch mal etwas mehr geld ausgebe und mir eine rute nach beratung hole... dür die binnensee oder den angelteich...

ich kann mit würmern angeln sowohl auch mit kunsköder ohne vorbehalte... ich gehe bisher das fünfte mal angeln... 

kommendes jahr gehe ich in einen angelverein zu den posenkiekern uetersen.. da mir der verein in dieser region am besten erscheint mit seinen gewässern und ich diese auch mit dem rad erreichen kann. 

malte

ich angel mit der mutter meiner freundin....
wir wollen eher leichte fische angeln... 
nicht unbedingt auf grund.. da wir beide keine richtigen brandungsruten haben... 
max bis 120 gr. ist die rute von meiner angelpartnerin...


----------



## Michael_05er (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Malte,
super, das sind doch noch einige Infos. Zu den Rollen: "Salzwassergeeignet" wird gerne auf Rollen geschrieben, aber für 30 Euro bekommst Du keine salzwasserfeste Rolle. Versteh mich nicht falsch, das bedeutet nicht, dass die Rolle schlecht ist, Shimano ist ja schon eine recht angesehene Marke. Das bedeutet aber, dass Du die Rolle nach jedem Ausflug ans Meer mal kurz abduschen und dann kurz abtrocknen solltest, das Nordseewasser ist da aggressiver als Ostseewasser. Mit einer 4000er Größe kannst Du prima auf Hornhecht, Makrele und Co angeln oder auch auf Hechte im Fjord blinkern. Die Rolle passt gut zu Deiner stabileren Rute. Ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass die Schnur so dick ist, da hätten die Dich im Angelladen schlecht beraten, da sollte höchstens 0,40mm Monofile Schnur drauf, besser noch 0,35mm. 

Die Teleskoprute halte ich auch weiterhin für gut geeignet, um am Forellensee und auf Barsch zu fischen. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob die zweite Rolle passt. Grundsätzlich ist es nicht verkehrt, die Namen der Geräte anzugeben, wir sind alle gut mit Google vertraut und können uns die Sachen dann schnell im Netz anschauen (oder kennen sie vielleicht auch so). Bei Rollen hilft alternativ die Angabe der Schnurfassung (sollte irgendwo draufstehen), bei Ruten ist die Länge noch ganz interessant.

Ich glaube nicht, dass Du Dir jetzt vor dem Urlaub noch eine neue Rute kaufen solltest. Warte, bis Du im Angelverein mehr Erfahrung gesammelt hast und weißt, welche Angelmethoden Dir am liebsten sind. Dann kannst Du dich darauf konzentrieren, Dir für Deine Lieblingsmethode besseres Gerät anzuschaffen. Du scheinst nicht zu den Jungs zu gehören, die sich ständig teure Geräte kaufen (können) oder geschenkt bekommen, die sie dann nach einmal angeln wieder hier im Forum verkaufen. Also lieber etwas warten und dann was gutes holen, dass auch oft benutzt wird.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## carpfreak1990 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Würde ich auch sagen.

So ebent ist die letzte bestellung raus gegangen, ich sollte jetzt genüngend kleinkram haben. HS kann kommen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Jamiewolf (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

huhu jo ich  werde nooch mal die schnur bzw. Diie rolle von ebay nachschauen was das ist. Was für posen sollte ich denn haben und welche gewichte. Was für vorfächer und sollte man ein stahlorfach haben. Gibt eine seite wo man sich die bilder oder skizzen anschauen kann und die sahen nachbauen kann. Malte


----------



## Jamiewolf (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

huhu jo ich  werde nooch mal die schnur bzw. Diie rolle von ebay nachschauen was das ist. Was für posen sollte ich denn haben und welche gewichte. Was für vorfächer und sollte man ein stahlorfach haben. Gibt eine seite wo man sich die bilder oder skizzen anschauen kann und die sahen nachbauen kann. Malte  :vik:


----------



## FdkD (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin,

ich fahre im oktober nach Hvide Sande / Ârgab und wollte mal fragen ob es dort stellen, strände oder molen, gibt an denen man es auf dorsch und platte probieren kann. orte an denen ich den mefos nachstellen kann interessieren mich auch, die muss man ja einfach jagen 

Gruß Dennis


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Jamiewolf schrieb:


> huhu jo ich  werde nooch mal die schnur bzw. Diie rolle von ebay nachschauen was das ist. Was für posen sollte ich denn haben und welche gewichte. Was für vorfächer und sollte man ein stahlorfach haben. Gibt eine seite wo man sich die bilder oder skizzen anschauen kann und die sahen nachbauen kann. Malte  :vik:



hallo auch du kannst die edit option nutzen. dann sparst auch du den doppelpost. und wenn bilder möchstest goggle doch einfach mal mein freund
mfg


----------



## FangeNichts5 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Zur Zeit bin ich übrigends auch ein "FangeNichts".Die Mefos
> rauben abends wie verrückt in Ufernähe,beissen aber nicht.
> Und der derzeitige Wind lässt die Makrelen nicht in Molen-
> nähe kommen,von einzelnen Zufallsfängen mal abgesehen.
> ...


 
Am Molenkopf und in den Häfen in HS haben sie Anfang Juli noch gut Aal gefangen. Am Molenkopf sogar tagsüber! Ich denke mit Wattwurm und Tauwurm geht was.

MFG
Timo


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Am Molenkopf und in den Häfen in HS haben sie Anfang Juli noch gut Aal gefangen. Am Molenkopf sogar tagsüber! Ich denke mit Wattwurm und Tauwurm geht was.
> 
> MFG
> Timo


 


Danke,#6

Gruß
Jürgen|wavey:


----------



## gutermensch22 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

hvide sande dorsch angeln  kleiner bericht zu meinem ersten dorsch angeln in dänemark

so war gestern auf der see und auf dorsch gewesen... muss sagen das ist ja sowas von geil... werde ich immer wieder tuen


----------



## carpfreak1990 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@gutermensch22 Mit welchen schiff bist du rausgefahren??

gruß
Jonas


----------



## gutermensch22 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

ich war mit der m/s solea draußen wie gesagt war für mich das erste mal auf hoher so... und es war richtig cool 

bin eigendlich nur nen forellen angler aber sowas könnte ich mehr machen als forelle ..
jederzeit wieder:vik:


----------



## angler1996 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Glückwunsch zu den schönen Fängen
mit welchem Köder hast Du den Seehecht gefangen?
Schon mal Danke
Gruß A.


----------



## LAC (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ FangeNichts5
Timo, aber auch alle anderen bordies zur information.
Die nördliche lange molein hvide sande, hat eine s, es sind gewaltige Steine wo die wellen gebrochen werden. Zwischen den steinen sind spalten, die eine beachtliche größe haben und auch eine tiefe aufweisen, die bis 3 m sein kann. Es ist lebensgefährlich bei wellengang - auch wenn die wellen vom ersten stein gebrochen werden, dort zu angeln. Tödliche ausgänge sind zu verzeichnen. Außerdem sind die steine im nassen zustand sehr glatt, besonders die ein algenbewuchs aufweisen. Wer bei wellengang dort angelt auch wenn er nur die gischt der welle abbekommt und glaubt, das ist keine welle die nicht gefährlich ist ist leichtsinnig und spielt mit dem leben, da in der regel nach mehreren kleinen bzw. normalen wellen sich eine größere aufbaut - die fegt jeden menschen ja sogar ein auto von den steinen und ein schiff würde zerschellen, wenn es angehoben wird. Eine welle kann eine kraft erzeugen, von mehreren tonnen.
Ein angler habe ich auf teneriffa gewarnt, es saß drei meter über den wellen an einer felswand und angelte, er sagte nur, die wellen erwischen mich nicht. Zwei tage später war fand man ihn 6 km weiter, angschwemmt am ufer liegen.
In hvide sande kann es genau so passieren, oder noch schneller, wenn man mit dem kopf in diesen spalten fällt, dann ist der kopf unter wasser und wenn man ihn rausgezogen hat - versucht man alles, jedoch kann es im zinksarg enden - so geil kann angeln sein ohne kopf.

@ Jamiewolf
Malte, ich habe deine postings flüchtig überflogen und wie bordie michael schon erwähnt hat, ist deine ausrüstung für die fischarten in hvides sande und umgebung ok. Damit kannst du alle fische fangen und ob die rolle 100 kugellager hat oder nur drei, salzwassertfest oder nicht - sie wird nicht verrecken im urlaub. Mit diesen zeilen, werden sicherlich einige bordies denken, ich würde spinnen, sollen sie es denken - notfalls geht auch alle über hand ohne rute und rolle , bei den fischarten die hier vorkommen. Nun bin ich nicht ein gerätefetischist, jedoch kommen zu mir angler, die bestens ausgerüstet sind, sie haben ein equipment, wo manch ein angelladen nicht mithalten kann, sie besitzen alles was man sich vorstellen kann, können mir auch sagen, wo am preiswertesten die  wirbel oder wa auch immer in deutschland verkauft wird. Das ist toll, denn da macht man den ersten erfolg und schlägt ein schnäppchen - jedoch besitzen sie kein buch über die einzelnen fischarten über ihr verhalten usw. und wie man sie überlisten kann. Es ist eigentlich schade. Einige möchten sogar meine ruten sehen, womit ich meine rekordfische gezogen habe, wenn sie sie sehen, sagen sie zu mir, das ist ja kirmesbesteck, da haben sie nicht unrecht, denn heute sind die angelruten so leicht, das man gar nicht mehr merkt das man was in der hand hat - es ist schon eine verbesserung, aber man fängt nicht mehr damit. So sehe ich es, jedoch jeder sieht es mit anderen augen, das ist auch gut so und so ist jeder glücklich - bis es ans angeln geht.

@ Alle
Betreffend des aalfangs habe ich in letzter zeit des öftern erfolgsmeldungen gehört, sieben und mehr aale sollen gelandet worden sein in Hvide sande. Morgen gehe ich mit bordie jürgen breithardt  auf aal und werde berichten.
Trotz diese positiven fangmeldungen, ist der aalbestand in den letzen jahrzehnten um 70% zusammengebrochen. Die larven kommen kaum noch nach europa. Das ist der stand der dinge, wenn wir den aalbestand  von der wissenschaftlichen seite betrachten.  Die beeinträchtigungen sind bekannt, schon in den 80iger jahren stellte ich beim elektrofischen fest, dass die aale vereinzelt in der schwimmblase vom parasiten (schwimmblasenwurm) befallen waren, jetzt ist fast jeder aal befallen. Sie benötigen die schwimmblase u.a. auch für die laichwanderung zum saragassomeer, denn in der nacht schwimmen sie an der oberfläche und am tage in den tiefen zonen. 
Vor jahren habe ich in hvide sande noch reichlich aale gelandet 5 exemplare war normal, es ging von jahr zu jahr mehr bergab, mit bordie jürgen habe ich schöne nachtstunden auf aalfang verbracht -  mehr nicht. Nun haoffen wir, dass wir morgen einige überlisten.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Otto ich war letztes jahr jede nacht los im Sommer. Konnte in 2wochen nur 4 gute aale erwischen die anderen waren schnürsenkel. Werde in Paar tagen wieder berichten wie die Aale beissen. Vllt können wir  ja mal versuchen paar aale zusammen zuerwischen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ carpfreak
Jonas, momentan habe ich viel um die ohren, jedoch besteht eine möglichkeit in der nächsten woche einige stunden in hvide sande auf aal zu gehen. Morgen gehe ich mit Jürgen auf aal, wenn´s läuft können wir nächste woche in hvide sande auf aal gehen. Bist du dann in hvide sande? 
Sag mir einen termin für nächste woche, sollte es mit jürgen nicht laufen, verschwende ich kostbare zeit und werde nicht auf aal gehen. Später im august habe ich etwas mehr zeit.
Kurz eine pn senden bzw. wann du in hvide sande bist.
Gruß Otto


----------



## carpfreak1990 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Otto ich bin vom 7.8 bis zum 21.8 oben. Also is noch bissn zeit bis ich oben bin. Mit Termin müssen wir sehen. Melde mich aber noch dazu mit ner pn bei dir. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Jamiewolf (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ FangeNichts5
> Timo, aber auch alle anderen bordies zur information.
> Die nördliche lange molein hvide sande, hat eine s, es sind gewaltige Steine wo die wellen gebrochen werden. Zwischen den steinen sind spalten, die eine beachtliche größe haben und auch eine tiefe aufweisen, die bis 3 m sein kann. Es ist lebensgefährlich bei wellengang - auch wenn die wellen vom ersten stein gebrochen werden, dort zu angeln. Tödliche ausgänge sind zu verzeichnen. Außerdem sind die steine im nassen zustand sehr glatt, besonders die ein algenbewuchs aufweisen. Wer bei wellengang dort angelt auch wenn er nur die gischt der welle abbekommt und glaubt, das ist keine welle die nicht gefährlich ist ist leichtsinnig und spielt mit dem leben, da in der regel nach mehreren kleinen bzw. normalen wellen sich eine größere aufbaut - die fegt jeden menschen ja sogar ein auto von den steinen und ein schiff würde zerschellen, wenn es angehoben wird. Eine welle kann eine kraft erzeugen, von mehreren tonnen.
> Ein angler habe ich auf teneriffa gewarnt, es saß drei meter über den wellen an einer felswand und angelte, er sagte nur, die wellen erwischen mich nicht. Zwei tage später war fand man ihn 6 km weiter, angschwemmt am ufer liegen.
> ...




danke ich werde mir also einfach mal überlegen welche fische eigentlich fangen will und suche mir noch anleitungen für montagen. und melde mich wenn ich wieder was habe...


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@otto. meld dich morgen mal per tele oder sky

und otto und jürgen ich warte auf den aal bericht

mfg


----------



## gutermensch22 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

habe halt nen 300g pilker dran  gehabt und 3 tintenfisch beifänger da ging er drau :vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> @otto. meld dich morgen mal per tele oder sky
> 
> und otto und jürgen *ich warte auf den aal bericht*
> 
> mfg


 


Fabi,#h

mach das.:q
Im Moment regnet es wie Sau.Mal schauen,wie es am Abend ist.Mit meinem raus gesprungenen Wirbel werde ich mich mit Sicherheit nicht wegen einem Aal durchregnen lassen.
Schaun wir mal.

Gruss
Juergen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Fabi,#h
> 
> mach das.:q
> Im Moment regnet es wie Sau.Mal schauen,wie es am Abend ist.Mit meinem raus gesprungenen Wirbel werde ich mich mit Sicherheit nicht wegen einem Aal durchregnen lassen.
> ...



ist der schmerz denn wenigstens schon weniger ?

mfg#h


----------



## FangeNichts5 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Otto
Das hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass dort schon Leute verstorben sind... Wir blieben eigentlich ja auch noch soweit oben, dass wir nur die Gischt der größten Wellen abbekommen haben, wenn die Gischt dann überhaupt soweit kam.

MFG
Timo


----------



## peppepoppy (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



gutermensch22 schrieb:


> habe halt nen 300g pilker dran gehabt und 3 tintenfisch beifänger da ging er drau :vik:


 
@ Gutermensch
Hast du eigene Ausrüstung gehabt oder kann man diese onboard ausleihen?

Gruß Peter


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



peppepoppy schrieb:


> @ Gutermensch
> Hast du eigene Ausrüstung gehabt oder kann man diese onboard ausleihen?
> 
> Gruß Peter



kannst ausleihen

mfg


----------



## Jamiewolf (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

alter beitrag 





Jamiewolf schrieb:


> Meine Ausrüstung:
> 
> Ich habe halt zwei Routen....
> nichts besonders beide bei E-Bay gekauft und beide Noname und beide 10 € je Rute.
> ...


:vik: 

Ergänzung zu meiner 2ten Rolle 
Genius 340
Gear Ratio 5.14:1
Line Kapazität
Schnur 0.40  = 100 Meter
Schnur 0.35  = 125 Meter
Schnur 0.30  = 160 Meter

425 Gramm schwer und recht klobig
Stationärrolle, Bremse unten, derzeitige Schnur monofil, Stärke unbekannt.

Heute habe ich noch eine dritte Rute und meine letzte für lange Zeit geholt. Kaufpreis 80 Euro. WG 10 - 40 Gramm gut für Forellen und Hornhecht, extrem dehnbar und sie hat viele Führungsringe und eine gute Aktion. Es ist eine Steckrute mit 3 Meter Länge und 2teilig. #h


----------



## LAC (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Carpfreak1990
Jonas, das ist ein wort - eine pn senden und dann planen wir.

@ Jamiwolf
mach das mit den fischen, wobei für mich hvide sande nur zwei fischarten (hering und hornhecht) aufweisen kann, wo es sich wirklich lohnt, die angel für ins wasser zu halten. Alle anderen arten sind zwar auch dort vertreten, jedoch nicht so wie man es sich vorstellt, damit meine ich wolfsbarsch, platte, dorsch, meeräsche und aal.
Barsch und Hecht sind im fjord im südlichen bereich sowie der Helt, eine Schnäpelart. Lachs und mefo in den auen ( Skjern und Varde) sowie bachforellen  äschen in der lydum au.

@ FangeNichts
Timo, ja es sind schon welche verstorben dort. Ich habe dort auch schon eine bauchlandung gemacht. Das mit der gischt ist so eine sache, sie kommt, der stein wird nass und sauglatt und die kleinste bewegung dann, kann schon ein sturz verursachen. Außerdem machen sich dort die gezeiten bemerkbar, und wenn die flut kommt, stehen die füsse schnell auf nasse steine. - Ich poste dieses, damit du uns noch lange erhalten bleibst sowie die anderen bordies, denn man sollte es nicht ignorieren. 
Des öfteren schnorchele ich dort schon mal um die mole und hole mir miesmuscheln aber gleichzeitig neues material - bin dann auf schnäppchenjagd und wundere mich oft, was dort alles versenkt wird.

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Gehen wir bei dem wetter heute noch auf aal. - melde dich mal kurz

@ WolfsburgVirus
Fabi, du kennst doch meine probleme - alle daten sind verschwunden und die festplatte ist platt, nun sitze ich vor 30.000 unsortierten mails und fotos und hole mir sie mühsam zurück, dich habe ich noch nicht gefunden, teile mir mal deine nummer mit, pn ist unterwegs.


----------



## gutermensch22 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



peppepoppy schrieb:


> @ Gutermensch
> Hast du eigene Ausrüstung gehabt oder kann man diese onboard ausleihen?
> 
> Gruß Peter



@peppepoppy...

nee hatte ich nicht dabei die angel kannst dir am board leihen die pilker und beifänger musst dir kaufen falsdu keine hast...

gruß nach wunstorf ich arbeite da :l


----------



## FangeNichts5 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ FangeNichts
> Timo, ja es sind schon welche verstorben dort. Ich habe dort auch schon eine bauchlandung gemacht. Das mit der gischt ist so eine sache, sie kommt, der stein wird nass und sauglatt und die kleinste bewegung dann, kann schon ein sturz verursachen. Außerdem machen sich dort die gezeiten bemerkbar, und wenn die flut kommt, stehen die füsse schnell auf nasse steine. - Ich poste dieses, damit du uns noch lange erhalten bleibst sowie die anderen bordies, denn man sollte es nicht ignorieren.
> Des öfteren schnorchele ich dort schon mal um die mole und hole mir miesmuscheln aber gleichzeitig neues material - bin dann auf schnäppchenjagd und wundere mich oft, was dort alles versenkt wird.


 
Otto, Schnorcheln? Es wird doch soviel über die Gezeitenströmungen gewarnt. Auch wenn du dich dort gut auskennst, ist das nicht ein wenig gefährlich? Und die Wellen sind ja selbst bei wenig Wind nicht ohne.
Ich habe zwar schon ne Menge Respekt dem Meer gegenüber gehabt, aber ich werde jetzt immer mit nem Hintergedanken an der Mole fischen. Wobei ich ja immer 2 Steine über den Wellen blieb, es gibt immer wieder mal ne Welle die größer ausfallen kann und wird.

MFG
Timo


----------



## carpfreak1990 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Otto, OK meld mich dann bei dir.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Michael_05er (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Jamiewolf schrieb:


> Ergänzung zu meiner 2ten Rolle
> Genius 340
> Gear Ratio 5.14:1
> Line Kapazität
> ...



Tja, was soll ich sagen? Herzlichen Glückwunsch, jetzt hast Du zwei Ruten mit dem selben Wurfgewicht und keine Rolle, die dazu passt... Aber jeder muss wissen, was er tut.
Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Jamiewolf (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Tja ich habe jetzt zwei gleich Ruten, bloß das die eine Rute echt besser in die Hand liegt.
Die Rollen Michael werden schon gehen, auch wenn es nicht perfekt ist.
Danach lass ich mir noch eine gute Rolle empfehlen.
 So schlimm ist das doch auch nicht und für 30 Euro die ich von den 80 Euro nur zahlen musste, finde ich das gut.
Ich möchte in Dänemark nun nicht auch Grunde gehen und auf Forellen und Hornhecht angeln.
Mit Pose oder auch ohne. :vik:


Hier fahren wir hin.....
6960 Sondervig Holmsland 

Angelseen in der Nähe?!
Ich gucke natürlich auch selber.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Also in der nähe sind Klegod, Sondervig & Lodbjerg Hede Habe dort über alle schon gefischt. Finde die anlagen super. Weiss jetzt nicht wie es in Lodbjerg Hede aussieht, als ich letztes mal dort war. Hatte der Besitzer den See aus gebaggert und die anlage war nicht zu 100% befisch bar. Aber das war letztes jahr im Frühjahr oder Sommer. Vor dem ausbaggern war ich paar mal dort und habe jedes ma 3-4 forellen gefangen. Aber imom Angel ich lieber in NO hinter Ringköbing. Eine super Anlage. Aber zurück zur umgebung. Wie ich finde wenn du ne schöne große Forelle möchtes geh nach Sondervig. Wenn du aber mal ein paar forellen fangen möchtes geh lieber nach Klegod. Aber das meiner erfahrung nach. Jeder hat seine einge erfahrung mit den Teichen.

So morgen meld ich mich mal auf der lene from an für ne 21std. tour an.


gruß
Jonas


----------



## okram24 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Otto, Schnorcheln? Es wird doch soviel über die Gezeitenströmungen gewarnt. Auch wenn du dich dort gut auskennst, ist das nicht ein wenig gefährlich? Und die Wellen sind ja selbst bei wenig Wind nicht ohne.
> Ich habe zwar schon ne Menge Respekt dem Meer gegenüber gehabt, aber ich werde jetzt immer mit nem Hintergedanken an der Mole fischen. Wobei ich ja immer 2 Steine über den Wellen blieb, es gibt immer wieder mal ne Welle die größer ausfallen kann und wird.
> 
> MFG
> Timo


 
Hallo Timo,

mein Sohn ist im letzten Jahr da auch schon mal zwischengerutscht!
Er hat ganzschön dumm aus der Wäsche geguckt und gleich angefangen zu schreien vor Schreck (er hatte sich nicht verletzt), als er da in einer etwa 2m tiefen Spalte bis zum Bauchnabel im Wasser stand!!!
Er kam auch nicht mehr allein heraus!
Und das Alles war bei gutem Wetter und kaum Wellengang, nur weil er auf einen nassen Stein gegangen ist!
Also immer schön vorsichtig auf der Mole!

Gruß Marko


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> ist der schmerz denn wenigstens schon weniger ?
> 
> mfg#h


 

Hallo Fabi,#h

danke der Nachfrage.Bekomme jeden Morgen eine angeblich Schmerz stillende Spritze.Nach spätestens 5 Stunden schmeiße ich zusätzlich Tabletten ein.:r
Mußte auch das vereinbarte Angeln mit Otto absagen,da ich kaum laufen kann.Ist halt mal ein "Urlaub" ohne angeln und Spass haben.
Die Fangergebnisse der Anderen sind auch nicht berauschend,viele überwiegend kleine Hornies zwischen 40 und 50 cm.Größen über 60 sind die Ausnahme.Einige Aale in
Schnürsenkelstärke werden gefangen.Die Großen ganz selten.Mit Makrelen läuft es kaum besser.Habe also nicht so
viel verpasst.
Ist auch deutlich kälter geworden.Morgens so um die 15°.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



okram24 schrieb:


> Hallo Timo,
> 
> mein Sohn ist im letzten Jahr da auch schon mal zwischengerutscht!
> Er hat ganzschön dumm aus der Wäsche geguckt und gleich angefangen zu schreien vor Schreck (er hatte sich nicht verletzt), als er da in einer etwa 2m tiefen Spalte bis zum Bauchnabel im Wasser stand!!!
> ...


 
Hey Marko!
Die nassen Steine sind schon fies. Hatte auch mal geguckt, wie rutschig so ein Stein ist (Gut festgehalten und mit einem Fuß über den Stein geglitten). Das glitscht mehr wie Eis! Und das, obwohl ich meine mega-griffigen Schuhe an hatte, mit denen ich über die auch recht rutschige Steinpackung der Bremer Weser tanze.

MFG
Timo


----------



## Jamiewolf (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich wünsche allen Geschädigten auf jedenfall eine gut Besserung.


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Jamiewolf schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allen Geschädigten auf jedenfall eine gut Besserung.


 


Ich beziehe mich dann mal mit ein,und sage Danke.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Otto, Schnorcheln? Es wird doch soviel über die Gezeitenströmungen gewarnt. Auch wenn du dich dort gut auskennst, ist das nicht ein wenig gefährlich? Und die Wellen sind ja selbst bei wenig Wind nicht ohne.
> Ich habe zwar schon ne Menge Respekt dem Meer gegenüber gehabt, aber ich werde jetzt immer mit nem Hintergedanken an der Mole fischen. Wobei ich ja immer 2 Steine über den Wellen blieb, es gibt immer wieder mal ne Welle die größer ausfallen kann und wird.
> 
> MFG
> Timo



Timo, keine aufregung, ich schalte schon mein gehirn ein, wenn ich dort schnorcheln gehe, kenne mich etwas unter wasser aus, sowie die wirkung und was ich beachten muss bei wellen  bzw. strömung :q ich glaube ich habe drei jahre in meinem leben unter wasser gelebt und mehr geschwommen  mit flossen im freiwasser, als manch einer läuft im leben :q:q wöchentlich 20 km trainiert, besitze seit 40 Jahren den tauchlehrerschein und schwimmen kann ich auch noch und wenn´s von hvide sande nach nymindegab ist - das ist ein guter nachmittag wobwei die strömung mir hilft.
Mach dir keine sorgen, jedoch freue ich mich, dass du respekt hast, denn es ist sehr gefährlich dort, wenn du von einer welle erfasst wirst, die von den steinen gebrochen wird, da du dich nicht mehr halten kannst - sie macht mit dir was sie will.
Dieses ist aber unter wasser nicht der fall, da sieht alles anders aus. 

@ Carpfreak1990
Jonas, ist ok - ich warte auf antwort.

@ Wolfsburg Virus
Fabi, hier der bericht: Gestern war jürgen mit mir in hvide sande und wir haben einen kontrollgang gemacht, was die angler so alles landen. Außer hornhechte habe ich keine fische gesehen. Etwa 15 angler waren in den abendstunden auf aal, sie hatten noch keine gelandet, jedoch hatte einer zwei kleine einen tag vorher geangelt. Mehr ist nicht zu berichten.


----------



## Oelki (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Alle |wavey:,

noch 31 Tage, dann zieht mein Forrester den Eifelland nach HS. 
2Wochen Urlaub: angeln, mit Otto und Fabi Makrelen vom Kutter aus angeln, schlafen, faulenzen, mit Jakob in der Nordsee baden und sagt nicht, da wärs zu kalt = nur die Harten kommen in den Garten. Und die Landschaft angucken.
Urlaub eben. Bin vom 30.8.-12.9. da. Wer Noch?


@Jürgen,

was macht der Wirbel, kann dir nachfühlen, habe Rücken, Bandscheibenvorfall hat Ischiasnerv geärgert. Habe gute Tabletten und Massage. Wird bei mir besser, hoffe bei dir auch!

HG Annette#h


----------



## Jamiewolf (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Gute Nacht alle zusammen.
Ich komme morgen wieder


----------



## Jüü (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin,moin !
Wir sind vom 28.08.-11.09. in Lyngvig...kann mir vieleicht jemand etwas näheres über diesen Ort berichten....
Gruß Jürgen M.


----------



## Oelki (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo JÜÜ,

dann sollten wir ein Treffen vereinbaren, Fabi kommt in der zweiten Hälfte auch, LAC ist eh da, da wären wir schon zuviert.

Wer hat noch Lust?

HG Annette  :vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hallo Alle |wavey:,
> 
> noch 31 Tage, dann zieht mein Forrester den Eifelland nach HS.
> 2Wochen Urlaub: angeln, mit Otto und Fabi Makrelen vom Kutter aus angeln, schlafen, faulenzen, mit Jakob in der Nordsee baden und sagt nicht, da wärs zu kalt = nur die Harten kommen in den Garten. Und die Landschaft angucken.
> ...


 


@ Annette,#h

welche Tabletten nimmst du? Die Diclofenac 75 mg in Verbindung mit den Voltarenspritzen versauen mir den
Magen. :v
Muss auch wegen der Blutverdünnung aufpassen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Oliver  Bonkamp (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo zusammen,

komme am 07.08.2010 nach Hvide Sande und zwar zum ersten Mal. Ich war diverse Male auf Langeland zum Bootsangeln, möchte mich in Hvide Sande aber an die Makrelen heranwagen.

Sind denn schon welche da, die man in Hafennähe fangen kann? Was läuft denn sonst noch so? Gibts Tipps, die ich beherzigen sollte?

Petri Heil
Bone


----------



## carpfreak1990 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Oliver Bonkamp wir können uns ja mal treffen dann zeigt ich dir gute plätze für makrelen sind, aber gute plätze sind weiter vorne auf den molen. Sonst kannst du Aale, Dorsche, Platten, Hornhechte, mefo und lachs (mit seeeehr glück) fangen. es gibt sicherlich noch andere fische die man dort fangen kann, wie meeräschen,wolfsbarsch verschiedene arten platten aber mit hängt immer davon ab ob man gerade zur richtigen zeit am richtigen ort ist. 


@ all tour wurde ebent gebucht 21std. nordsee bericht wird folgen.

@Otto PN is unterwegs.   

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Jamiewolf (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Fiske- og Familiepark ApS‎
 9 Bewertungen - mehr Infos »
Hovervej 58
6950 Ringkøbing, Danmark
9733 5411
familieparkwest.dk‎

Mejlbygård Fiskesø‎
Dies ist ein unbestätigter Eintrag.
 3 Bewertungen - mehr Infos »
Nørre Ringvej 10
6950 Ringkøbing, Danmark
9732 0251

Klegod Angelsee‎
Dies ist ein unbestätigter Eintrag.
 3 Bewertungen - mehr Infos »
Holmsland Klitvej 100B
6950 Ringkøbing, Danmark
4014 6911

Hvide Sande Fiskesø og Dambrug‎
Dies ist ein unbestätigter Eintrag.
 3 Bewertungen - mehr Infos »
Beddingsvej 55
6960 Hvide Sande, Danmark
4016 2495
hvidesandefiskeso.dk



Nørre Nebel Forellensee‎
Dies ist ein unbestätigter Eintrag.
 2 Bewertungen - mehr Infos »
Tarmvej 20
6830 Nørre Nebel, Danmark
7528 9100


Nymindegab Forellensee‎
Dies ist ein unbestätigter Eintrag.
 3 Bewertungen - mehr Infos »
Vesterhavsvej 301
6830 Nørre Nebel, Danmark
7528 9222


Hat Jemand hier schon einmal geangelt oder kann mir dazu Infos geben. Gerne auch als E-Mail oder PM oder auch zitiert im Thread hier. :vik:


----------



## Oelki (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Jürgen,

habe dir ne Email geschickt. Alle Infos dadrin.



@Jamiewolf,

da stehen doch schon Bewertungen, was möchtest du noch wissen? 
Probieren geht über studieren, oder möchtest du ne Statistik aufstellen?

HG Annette


----------



## carpfreak1990 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hab schon in 
Nymindegab, Nørre Nebel, Hvide Sande Fiskesø og Dambrug und Klegod gefischt. Alles gut teiche finde von den von dir auf gelisteten teichen klegod am besten. Da dort am meistens reingestetz wird. Weil dort ebent am meisten hinfahren. Dort ist die möglichkeit am größsten ein paar schöne Forellen zuerwischen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Jüü (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hallo JÜÜ,
> 
> dann sollten wir ein Treffen vereinbaren, Fabi kommt in der zweiten Hälfte auch, LAC ist eh da, da wären wir schon zuviert.
> 
> ...


 Moin,moin !
na das wäre ja super !
Gruß Jürgen M.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

alles gangster hier


----------



## Oelki (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Fabi,

wieso Gangster? Wir wollen doch nur mit dir angeln!

Gruß Annette


----------



## Oelki (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Jüü, LAC und Fabi,

laßt uns mal nen Tag vereinbaren, wann wir uns treffen und wo.
Bin ja das erste mal in HS. 

Gruß Annette|wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hallo Jüü, LAC und Fabi,
> 
> laßt uns mal nen Tag vereinbaren, wann wir uns treffen und wo.
> Bin ja das erste mal in HS.
> ...



hallo mir ist egal welcher tag. kann otto frei auswählen

mfg:vik:


----------



## sCoPeXx (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

ja du hast recht woflsburgvirus 

wie sieht es jetzt mit der Hafenanlage in ringköbing aus ist dort das fischen nun gestattet oder nicht ?

noch mal zur mole mich hat es auf den glitsch steinen auch schon gebeutelt das gab einen Blauenfleck den ich den Rest den urlaub gemerkt habe. Nicht ich wage es mir nicht mal auszumalen was passiert wenn man bei starken wellengang da rein fällt... Was Wellen für Kraft haben, haben wir vor 2 jahren am strand erfahren schürfwunden und eine gebrochene Hand und das war nur am badestrand .... 

lg


----------



## LAC (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ alle die nach hvide sande kommen
Ich würde vorschlagen, ihr kommt erst mal nach hvide sande, dann kannn ganz schnell der termin festgelegt werden. 

@ annette, 
habe lange nichts gehört, freue mich, dass wir uns sehen - das wasser ist noch warm, notfalls kann ich es etwas erwärmen, muss mir nur sagen wo der hund baden will. 

@ Fabi, pn ist raus - termin machen wir fest, wenn du hier bist.


----------



## Oelki (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Otto, 

was macht dein "Neubaugebiet"?

Wir baden beim CP, denke ich und egal wie warm, Temperatur fühlt sich im Salzwasser doch anders an, als im Süßwasser. Zum Plantschen reichts schon.

Habe im Urlaub nur Handy dabei, bin nicht Online. Absicht!


@Jürgen,

wie gehts deinem Rücken?

Grüße euch zwei, Annette#h


An alle,

|uhoh: da fällt mir noch was ein, habe im Angelladen Lockfutter fürs Salzwasser gesehen. Welche Meeresfisch lassen sich damit anlocken???? Platte???


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (1. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

he otto,
was macht die kunst. 
wir werden demnächst in vejers unseren dänemark urlaub beginnen. das ist eigentlich so ziemlich das einzige was uns ( claudia und mir ) noch so durch den kopf geistert " Urlaub Urlaub Urlaub. ich schreib dir heute noch ne pn. oder ich versuch es auf skype.
gruss olav


----------



## Oliver  Bonkamp (1. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo zusammen,

kommen am Samstag nach Hvide Sande. Wie sieht es an den Forellenseen aus? Womit darf man dort angeln, auch mit Kunstködern?

Petri Heil
Bone


----------



## troutscout (1. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

wer ist denn vom 07.08 - 21.08 in hs bzw. wenn man mal was wissen will, an wenn kann man sich wenden bzw. wie kann man jemanden aus dem board erkennen? vielleicht eine etwas naive frage, aber ich wollte sie trotzdem stellen. bis denne...


----------



## Costas (1. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oliver  Bonkamp schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kommen am Samstag nach Hvide Sande. Wie sieht es an den Forellenseen aus? Womit darf man dort angeln, auch mit Kunstködern?
> 
> ...



Hallo

Es gibt versch. Forellenseen in der ganzen Region. Die Adresssen und teilweise Berichten stehen in diesem Thread.

Man kann mit allen Kunstköder angeln. Es gibt zum Teil eine Begrenzung bei der Wurmauswahl und manche verbieten auch Mais. 

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## carpfreak1990 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



troutscout schrieb:


> wer ist denn vom 07.08 - 21.08 in hs bzw. wenn man mal was wissen will, an wenn kann man sich wenden bzw. wie kann man jemanden aus dem board erkennen? vielleicht eine etwas naive frage, aber ich wollte sie trotzdem stellen. bis denne...


 

Hi bin im gleichen zeitraum wie du dort willst sieht man sich ja. 

@all Es sind sicherlich noch andere boardis oben wir können ja ein treffen verabreden. 
In der Zweiten woche könnten wir das ja machen. Da is boardi sCoPeXx auch oben. Dann sind wir einer mehr.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Oliver  Bonkamp (2. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Jonas,

das können wir gerne anstreben. Ich bin dort oben online. Wir können uns dann kurzfristig abstimmen.

Gruß
Bone


----------



## FangeNichts5 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Otto und Costas und an alle die was dazu sagen können
Ich hab mal ne Frage zum Sport in Dänemark: Hat das "Tractor Pulling" in Dänemark eine große Öffentlichkeit? War nämlich gestern beim Tractor Pulling in der Nähe von Bremen, und dort wurde immer wieder erwähnt, dass das Tractor Pulling in Dänemark (und auch Holland) weitaus populärer sei als in Deutschland (es waren trotzdem 5.000 Leute anwesend). Sorry fürs OT, aber mich interessiert das gerade

P.S. Was wird gerade so in HS gefangen?

MFG
Timo


----------



## Jamiewolf (2. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

also wir sind ende august bis 3 september da wenn ich es genau weiss und werde dort eher  an den seen angeln. Malte


----------



## Dorsch_killer (2. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin Moin,

wollte Donnerstag mal nach Hvide Sande...kann mir mal jemand nen guten Tipp geben, wo ich es am besten auf Makrele versuchen kann?

Vielen Danke


----------



## FangeNichts5 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Dorsch_killer schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> wollte Donnerstag mal nach Hvide Sande...kann mir mal jemand nen guten Tipp geben, wo ich es am besten auf Makrele versuchen kann?
> 
> Vielen Danke


 
Am besten auf der größeren Nordmole. Aber es ist gefährlich dort! Pass auf wo du stehst und betrete keines Falls die nassen Steine, denn die sind tierisch rutschig. Und achte auf die Wellen! Mitte letzter Woche hatten Boardie "LAC" und ich uns hier über die Mole ausgetauscht, musst mal ein paar Seiten zurückblättern.
Also nicht das du jetzt denkst dass dort das Angeln 
100%ig Lebensgefährlich ist (ist es ja eigentlich überall), aber die Mole ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen

MFG
Timo


----------



## Dorsch_killer (2. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

danke für den Tipp....wie schaut es den immoment da aus mit Makrelen?
War noch nie dort Makrelen angeln immer nur Hering,scholle und Forelle.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oliver Bonkamp schrieb:


> Hallo Jonas,
> 
> das können wir gerne anstreben. Ich bin dort oben online. Wir können uns dann kurzfristig abstimmen.
> 
> ...


 

Das können wir machen bin auch online dort.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Oelki (2. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Timo,

wenn du mit Tractor Pulling das gleiche meinst wie ich, mein Neffe ist vor einigen wochen bei einem in der Heide angetreten, erst war er ziemlich gut aber im zweiten Durchgang ist er in einem Loch stecken geblieben. Naja, nächstes Jahr fährt er wieder hin.
Aber wie die in DK sind kann ich dir auch nicht sagen.

HG Annette


----------



## Jamiewolf (3. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

wenn ich jetzt eine rolle habe.... 3m lang und 10 bis 50 wg was für eine rolle brauch ich und  was für eine monofolie schnur. Ich möchte forellen im puff angeln und  hornecht in der binnensee am hafen? Malte


----------



## Michael_05er (3. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hi,
ich würde mir eine Rolle in 2500er oder 3000er Größe holen und eine anständige 0,25er Schnur aufspulen lassen. Forellen würde ich eher etwas feiner fischen (2000er oder 2500er Rolle, 0,22er Schnur), Hornhechte etwas kräftiger (3000er Rolle, ~0,30er Schnur). Da ist das in meinen Augen ein guter Kompromiss.

Hat die Rute nicht 10-40g WG? Auch dann bleibe ich bei meiner Empfehlung.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (3. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Jamiewolf schrieb:


> wenn ich jetzt eine rolle habe.... 3m lang und 10 bis 50 wg was für eine rolle brauch ich und  was für eine monofolie schnur. Ich möchte forellen im puff angeln und  hornecht in der binnensee am hafen? Malte



rolle 3 meter lang ???


----------



## Costas (3. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> rolle 3 meter lang ???



ja, kannst du loch nessie damit fangen |supergri

dazu empfehle ich 5 cm-dicke geflochtene, farbe pink


----------



## FangeNichts5 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hallo Timo,
> 
> wenn du mit Tractor Pulling das gleiche meinst wie ich, mein Neffe ist vor einigen wochen bei einem in der Heide angetreten, erst war er ziemlich gut aber im zweiten Durchgang ist er in einem Loch stecken geblieben. Naja, nächstes Jahr fährt er wieder hin.
> Aber wie die in DK sind kann ich dir auch nicht sagen.
> ...


 
Mit Tractor Pulling meine ich das: http://www.tractorpulling.de/
Das geht von aufgetunten Rasenmähern mit 200PS bis zu 5.4 Tonnen schweren Eigenbauten mit 8000 PS die mit Flugzeug-, Panzer- und Hubschschraubermotoren und mit Turbinen von Jets angetrieben werden. Auf der Strecke ziehen sie einen Bremswagen hinter sich her, wer die komplette Distanz (je nach Klasse 50-100 Meter), einen sogenannten Full Pull geschafft hat, steht in der zweiten Runde, und muss dann gegebenenfalls in ein Stechen, falls es mehrere Full Pulls gegeben hat. Dann wird beim Bremswagen das Gewicht erhöht oder es kommt früher zur Volllast (Das Gewicht ist variabel und verschiebt sich von hinten des Bremswagens nach vorne, so wird die Zugmaschine früher einer größeren Belastung ausgesetzt). Beim Stechen zählen dann auch noch die Meter hinter der Full Pull-Marke.
Aber das dein Neffe in nem Loch stecken geblieben ist, ist entweder eine schlechte Leistung der Streckenwärter (Strecke wird nach jedem Lauf präpariert) oder es war kein Tractor Pulling

MFG
Timo


----------



## fischflotz (3. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Leuts,
wollte mich auch mal wieder melden. Ich hatte Urlaub und deshalb keine Zeit. Musste edliche Renovierungsmaßnahmen am Haus erledigen. Habe mich jetzt erstmal wieder eingelesen. 
Ich will auch wieder nach HS:c
Aber der Urlaub 2011 ist schon gebucht. :vik:Im Mai diesmal. Mein Vater kommt mit. Der war dieses Jahr das 1. Mal in HS und total enttäuscht. Da muß ich einiges wohl zurechtrücken. Ich werde ihm die richtigen Stellen zeigen und dann wird er bestimmt auch jedes Jahr nach HS wollen.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## rainerhäusler (3. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo

Bin mit Frau und Sohn ab 07.-21.08.in Hvide Sande.Hoffe es geht was auf Makrele und Platte. Können wir vom Kutter gezielt auf Steinbutt fischen? Habe gelesen es sind einige aus dem Board zur selben Zeit da. Kann man im Fjord vom Ufer aus Platte fangen? Danke Euch im voraus.Vielleicht sieht man sich mal vor Ort..


----------



## carpfreak1990 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo die Lene From bietet Steinbutt touren an. Musst einfach mal nachfragen, aber soweit ich auf den Tourplan gesehen hab sind keine Steinbutt touren im august geplant aber einfach mal nach fragen. Platten kannst du im fjord an der Schleuse fangen sind aber viele kleine bis 15-20cm, aber die Kormorane habe letztes Jahr schöne Platten hoch geholt und gefressen:c. Ein Tag hatten an der Schleuse paar kinder schöne Schollen.
Ich hatte nur paar kleine letztes jahr, die ich wieder schwimmen gelassen hab wenns noch ging.

Hier der Link für die Lene From : www.codhunter.dk 

Bin zur gleichen  Zeit wir du oben.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## FangeNichts5 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



rainerhäusler schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Bin mit Frau und Sohn ab 07.-21.08.in Hvide Sande.Hoffe es geht was auf Makrele und Platte. Können wir vom Kutter gezielt auf Steinbutt fischen? Habe gelesen es sind einige aus dem Board zur selben Zeit da. Kann man im Fjord vom Ufer aus Platte fangen? Danke Euch im voraus.Vielleicht sieht man sich mal vor Ort..


 
Ich habe zu Hause noch einen "Lystfiskerguiden" für den Ringköbingfjord und Hvide Sande rumfliegen, wenn du bis morgen wartest, könnte ich dir eine Karte per E-Mail schicken, wo du die Angelstellen mit den dazugehörigen Fischen findest. Ist recht interessant. Falls Interesse besteht, schick mal ne PN mit E-Mail Adresse an mich:m

MFG
Timo


----------



## Costas (3. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



rainerhäusler schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Bin mit Frau und Sohn ab 07.-21.08.in Hvide Sande.Hoffe es geht was auf Makrele und Platte. Können wir vom Kutter gezielt auf Steinbutt fischen? Habe gelesen es sind einige aus dem Board zur selben Zeit da. Kann man im Fjord vom Ufer aus Platte fangen? Danke Euch im voraus.Vielleicht sieht man sich mal vor Ort..



Hallo

Im oberen Link kannst Du sehen, wann und worauf sie rausfahren. Es werden manchmal auch Touren angeboten, wo man gezielt auf Platten angelt. Diese finden von Mai bis August statt und dabei kann man - mit etwas Glück - auch Steinbutt fangen. Man muss auch sagen, dass die Chancen anfangs Saison besser stehen.

Im aktuellen Kalender ist erst am 22.8. eine solche Tour vorgesehen. Die Touren werden eben nach der Nachfrage eingeplant und der Dorsch steht bei den meisten ganz oben auf der Wunschliste. Ich würde selber auch lieber auf Platten losgehen. Vielleicht klappt's nächsten Mai.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## troutscout (3. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hi bin im gleichen zeitraum wie du dort willst sieht man sich ja.
> 
> @all Es sind sicherlich noch andere boardis oben wir können ja ein treffen verabreden.
> In der Zweiten woche könnten wir das ja machen. Da is boardi sCoPeXx auch oben. Dann sind wir einer mehr.
> ...



o. k. wie machen wir das. bin nicht online da oben und mit kids. d. h. ich bin nicht so flexibel und kann auch nichtim vorfeld sagen, wann z. b. hornhechtmassaker geplant ist. auch brandungsangeln ist geplant. forellenpu... muss auch sein.
|kopfkrat


----------



## Oelki (4. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Timo,

also es war Tractor Pulling. Beim ersten Durchgang hat mein Neffe 92m geschafft, im 2. DUrchgang ist bei 80m stecken geblieben, dass fand alles auf einem Acker statt. Aus seinem Ort sind sie zu meheren mit Trecker 50km weit zu dem Turnier gefahren. Ole hat erst seit letztem Jahr Führerschein, also wird er noch oft teilnehmen. Die mußten irgend so einen Granitfelsblock hinter sich herziehen, wie du sagst, mit Vollgas geradeaus bis 100m. Ich wußte nicht dass es das überall in Deutschland gibt.  Hast du auch vor daran teilzunehmen?

HG Annette


----------



## Jamiewolf (4. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich würde mir eine Rolle in 2500er oder 3000er Größe holen und eine anständige 0,25er Schnur aufspulen lassen. Forellen würde ich eher etwas feiner fischen (2000er oder 2500er Rolle, 0,22er Schnur), Hornhechte etwas kräftiger (3000er Rolle, ~0,30er Schnur). Da ist das in meinen Augen ein guter Kompromiss.
> 
> Hat die Rute nicht 10-40g WG? Auch dann bleibe ich bei meiner Empfehlung.
> ...




die rute ist 3 meter und hat 10 bis 50 wg danke für den tipp. Kann man hier ein günstige rolle bekommen. Oder sollte ich das beim fachhändler vor ort machen. Bestimmte marke ? Ich bin ein newbe

An alle anderen ja die rolle oder rute den spass gönne ich euch.


----------



## Michael_05er (4. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hi Jamie,
Du solltest die Frage nur in einem Thread stellen (und da auch nur einmal), sonst verlierst Du irgendwann den überblick 
Natürlich geibt es viele Rollenempfehlungen, aber das hängt davon ab, wieviel Du ausgeben kannst oder willst. Ich hätte Dir eine Ryobi Applause oder Penn Sargus empfohlen, die bekommst Du beide für ca. 65 Euro. Die Sargus kann Salzwasser wahrscheinlich besser vertragen. Im anderen Thread hast Du aber was von 30 Euro geschrieben, da wird es schon schwerer. Da muss ein Sonderangebot ran. Bode Angelgeräte hat im Netz die Balzer Metallica MX630 (3000er Größe) für 34 Euro, das ist das, was ich Dir in dem Bereich empfehle. Sicherlich sind die anderen beiden besser, aber auch doppelt so teuer.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## carpfreak1990 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich seh das genau so wie Michael_05er. Du sollstest ein thema auf machen, oder mal die suchfunktion nutzten, dort findest du sicherlich in deiner Preisklasse und rollengröße. Du kannst ja vllt auch mal die kleinanzeigen dir anschauen dort gibt es oft rollen in deiner Preisklasse.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Tim1983 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> alles gangster hier



|kopfkrat  |peinlich  #y  #d


----------



## rainerhäusler (4. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Danke Costas und FangeNichts05.
Jetzt habe ich ein Paar wichtige Informationen mehr.
Ich habe bei YouTube ein Video gesehen,wie ein Taucher vor der Schleuse unmengen von Flügelblei mit Vorfächern von den Muschelbänken entfernte.Hoffentlich gehören meine dann nicht auch zu seiner Beute!!


----------



## rainerhäusler (4. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo carpfreak1990
Habe Dich übersehen.Vielen Dank für Deine guten Infos.Habe schon alles gepackt. Samstag gegen 4 Uhr gehts los.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (4. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Tim1983 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat  |peinlich  #y  #d



hahaha|uhoh:


----------



## sCoPeXx (4. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

rainer stell mal nen link rein


----------



## carpfreak1990 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



rainerhäusler schrieb:


> Hallo carpfreak1990
> Habe Dich übersehen.Vielen Dank für Deine guten Infos.Habe schon alles gepackt. Samstag gegen 4 Uhr gehts los.


 

Muss Samstag noch Arbeiten, wir fahren so gegen 9.30-9.45 los gleich nach der Arbeit. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## rainzor (4. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> rainer stell mal nen link rein


 
Bin zwar ein anderer Rainer, aber bitte:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSz7M2vot6Q

Ist schon unglaublich, welche Mengen da liegen.

Gruß Rainer


----------



## carpfreak1990 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Heftig was da unten liegt. Ich habe mir schon das da viel liegt aber soviel das wirklich heftig. Und das wird ja auch immer mehr. Nicht das in 10 Jahren mehr blei als hering im HS sind. Dann kommen alle nicht mehr zu Heringsangeln sondern zum Bleifischen nach HS. 


gruß
Jonas


----------



## Oelki (5. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



rainerhäusler schrieb:


> Danke Costas und FangeNichts05.
> Jetzt habe ich ein Paar wichtige Informationen mehr.
> Ich habe bei YouTube ein Video gesehen,wie ein Taucher vor der Schleuse unmengen von Flügelblei mit Vorfächern von den Muschelbänken entfernte.Hoffentlich gehören meine dann nicht auch zu seiner Beute!!


 
Hey Otto,

was machst du mit dem Flügelblei??? |kopfkrat

HG Annette


----------



## Jamiewolf (5. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

na dann stelle ich solche fragen nicht mehr hier sondern in den passen threads :g danke für die antworten


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (5. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



rainzor schrieb:


> Bin zwar ein anderer Rainer, aber bitte:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSz7M2vot6Q
> 
> ...



alter wann ist der tauchen gegangen. der muss ja sonst aufpassen das ihn die dinger nicht um die ohren fliegt. otto geht da docha uch ab und zu mal tauchen oder ?

mfg


----------



## Oliver  Bonkamp (5. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin,

werden wohl am Samstag gegen 7:00 Uhr in Richtung Hvide Sande starten. Was geht denn zur Zeit vor Ort. Wie sieht es denn mit Makrele, Hering und Hornhecht aus. Fängt man im Hafen zur Zeit auch Aale?

Danke für die Infos.

Petri Heil
Oliver


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (5. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oliver  Bonkamp schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> werden wohl am Samstag gegen 7:00 Uhr in Richtung Hvide Sande starten. Was geht denn zur Zeit vor Ort. Wie sieht es denn mit Makrele, Hering und Hornhecht aus. Fängt man im Hafen zur Zeit auch Aale?
> 
> ...



hallo guck mal paar beiträge vorher. da steht was geht und wo

mfg


----------



## Costas (5. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



rainzor schrieb:


> Bin zwar ein anderer Rainer, aber bitte:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSz7M2vot6Q
> 
> ...



48kg Blei in 45 Minuten gesammelt....bei 40g Durchschnittsgewicht macht das.....1200 Stück.


----------



## Jamiewolf (5. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



rainzor schrieb:


> Bin zwar ein anderer Rainer, aber bitte:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSz7M2vot6Q
> 
> ...




:vkrasser film....

die fische tun mir leid, aber da scheint ja ein neues riff zu entstehen.. malte|bigeyes


----------



## fischflotz (6. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Jamiewolf schrieb:


> :vkrasser film....
> 
> die fische tun mir leid, aber da scheint ja ein neues riff zu entstehen.. malte|bigeyes


 
Jo, bald kann man da mit der Watbüx rein und angeln.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Otto hatte doch vor kurzem noch gescrieben, dass es unglublich ist, was dort versenkt wird. Jetzt haben wir auch den bildlichen Beweis.

MFG
Timo


----------



## sCoPeXx (6. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

....soviel blei das wundert mich nicht das man da grundangeln vergessen kann...


----------



## Oelki (6. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Wie war das noch gleich? 
Ist Blei magnetisch? 
Man könnte auf Bleie angeln, ne neue Fischart! Mit einem Magneten. 
Das nennt man dann Recycling!!!!:m

Gruß Annette


----------



## carpfreak1990 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> ....soviel blei das wundert mich nicht das man da grundangeln vergessen kann...


 

Wieso vergessen ich angel im hafen oft auf grund abriss ist natürlich eingeplant. Aber man kann fast nirgenswo sagen das man nicht abreisst. In der Elbe plane ich auch teilweisse mit 10 abrissen pro abend das ist dann ebent so. Aber das ist mal mehr mal weniger. In HS habe ich letztes jahr an tagen 10stück abgerissen und an anderen keins.

gruß
Jonas 

Jetz noch kurz zur arbeit dann geht los. Also der letzte beitrag aus Deutschland für 2wochen.


----------



## Oelki (7. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Carpfreak1990

Aha, dann sind das also deine Blei. Wieso reißen dir die ab? Zu schwer für die Schnur? Zuviel gerissen? Falsche Form?|kopfkrat

@alle,

hey, da gibts ja bald in HS ne große Bleivergiftung im Wasser, wenn das Schwermetall vom Salzwasser aus den Gewichten erst mal rausgelöst ist, gibts "schwere Jungs" zu angeln.

Gruß, Oelki


----------



## sCoPeXx (7. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

 ja wer sich in die gefahr begibt kommt darin um ich hasse hänge deswegen sind meine teuren illex wobler auch erst einmal dran gewesen aber so können sich nicht fangen aber gut aussehen ^^ ich rechne auch immer mit abrissen aber wenn ich 10 am abend verliere habe ich keinen bock mehr deshalb lasse ich sowas bin ein fauler mensch... mir reicht es schon das ich meine karpfenruten 1 mal am wochenende montieren muss 

lg


----------



## chrimu21 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

hallo,

am samstag den 14.08 mach ich mich auch auf den weg ins schöne hvide sande und wollte auch ein wenig dort angeln.
nun brauch ich von euch ein paar tipps was ich für eine angel und sehne brauche.
geangelt wird vermutlich auf grund oder?
ebenso hab ich gelesen das es in klegod (da haben wir unser haus) auch nen forellenteich gibt.
kennt einer da die preise und ist der zu empfehlen?
vorwiegend wollt ich aber ans meer und da ist eure hilfe gefragt.
vielen dank im voraus


----------



## carpfreak1990 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> Carpfreak1990
> 
> Aha, dann sind das also deine Blei. Wieso reißen dir die ab? Zu schwer für die Schnur? Zuviel gerissen? Falsche Form?|kopfkrat
> 
> ...


 
So bin ebent angekommen.

@Oelki Also ich weiss nicht warum die Abreissen. Zuschwer nein habe ne 0.10-0,12 geflochtene. Zur Form beim Heringsangeln selbst gegossene bleie. Beim Grund angeln Selbst gegossene Tellerblei. Reissen tuh ich nicht, habe ja schon mal gesagt wie ich heringe angel. Auswerfen, Rollenbügel schliessen und auf den biss warten. 


SO MAL NE ÄNDERUNG.

Also war mal für 3std. vor unseren Haus mit meinen Feederruten. Habe einen schönen 60cm Aal gefangen. Einer ist mir leider noch abgrissen mit blei und allem, war wohl nicht schnell genung an meiner rute, schade aber egal.
Dann hatte ich und die Nachbar noch besuch von einem Fuchs der sich nicht wirklich von uns stören liess. Er kam sogar auf ein meter ran und stetzte sich hin guckt sich alles an. Der musst wohl an menschen gewöhnt sein sonst wäre er ja nicht so dicht an uns ran gekommen.

Wetter war eingtlich ganz gut bissn wind wenig regen man konnte bis 22.30uhr nur in T-shirt sitzen. Danach wurde es nicht frisch sonder die ganzen mücken und so sind zu Hunderten aufgetaucht.  Morgen gibt es dann auch meine Fangmeldung mit bildern. Habe den Aal nur gemessen aber vergessen foto zumachen.

Morgen dann Hornhecht und Makrelen versuch und abends wieder auf grund.      

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Jamiewolf (9. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> So bin ebent angekommen.
> 
> @Oelki Also ich weiss nicht warum die Abreissen. Zuschwer nein habe ne 0.10-0,12 geflochtene. Zur Form beim Heringsangeln selbst gegossene bleie. Beim Grund angeln Selbst gegossene Tellerblei. Reissen tuh ich nicht, habe ja schon mal gesagt wie ich heringe angel. Auswerfen, Rollenbügel schliessen und auf den biss warten.
> 
> ...



kann man von der brück hvidesande auf hornhecht gehen?!#c


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (9. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Jamiewolf schrieb:


> kann man von der brück hvidesande auf hornhecht gehen?!#c



welche brücke die grosse ?? da ist angeln verbosten

mfg


----------



## Costas (9. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Jamiewolf schrieb:


> kann man von der brück hvidesande auf hornhecht gehen?!#c



Hallo

Von der grossen Brücke aus darf man nicht angeln. Da stehen grosse Verbotsschilder, damit man es nicht verfehlen kann.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## chrimu21 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

was für ein gerät brauch ich um in Hvide Sande angeln zu können?
Fahre am Samstag für ne woche hin und wollte auch dort angeln, aber weiss eben nicht genau, was ich mitnehmen muss. eine kleine hilfe und tipps wären nett.


----------



## Michael_05er (9. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Chrimu,
die Gerätewahl hängt sehr davon ab, auf welche Fische Du angeln willst. Schau mal hier, da findest Du viele Infos über die Angelei in HS: http://www.hvidesande.dk/lystfiskeri/de/heringsangeln.htm
Ansonsten kannst Du auch hier im Thread viel herumlesen (wenn Du Zeit hast ). Überleg Dir, welche Fische Du beangeln willst, dann können wir Dir Tipps geben. Sonst bekommst Du 10000 Tipps, die Dich nur verwirren.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## carpfreak1990 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

So bin vom angeln wieder gekommen. War heut nicht ganz sogut. Nur 2 Hornis. Habs heut auch auf grund probiert war aber nicht. Wetter ist gut nur windig.

Versuch noch platz auf der lene from zubekommen für ne makrelentour. Sonst halt auf der Solea. Donnerstag wenn nichts dazwischen kommt geht dann auf die Lene from für ne 21std tour. Der Bericht wird dazu aber noch folgen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## sCoPeXx (10. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

petri Jonas danke das du immer so aktuell schreibst  stoße in 5 tagen auch nach HS bin schon voll heiß ich hoffe auf ost wind und auf 2 sonnige und fischreiche wochen  

lg Patrick


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (10. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> So bin vom angeln wieder gekommen. War heut nicht ganz sogut. Nur 2 Hornis. Habs heut auch auf grund probiert war aber nicht. Wetter ist gut nur windig.
> 
> Versuch noch platz auf der lene from zubekommen für ne makrelentour. Sonst halt auf der Solea. Donnerstag wenn nichts dazwischen kommt geht dann auf die Lene from für ne 21std tour. Der Bericht wird dazu aber noch folgen.
> 
> ...



wir warten noch auf bilder 

mfg


----------



## chrimu21 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Michael_05er

vielen dank für den link, der war sehr hilfreich.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> wir warten noch auf bilder
> 
> mfg


 

Bilder folgen noch.   

mein handy hat ein bluetooth problem kann keine verbindung zu mein pc aufbauen. Werd versuchen das problem zubeheben. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## carpfreak1990 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

So wollte 3ma mit der lene from raus. 2 mal auf Makrele und einmal ne 21std. tour auf dorsch. Dienstag angerufen ,,das Wetter ist zuschlecht,,. Mittwoch angerufen ,,wir fahren nicht,,. Mittwoch angerufen für die 21std. ob die stattfindet oder nicht. nachmittags angerufen wegen der makrelentour und gleich mitgefragt wegen der pilktour am donnerstag. Da meinter er zu mir ,,wir fahren vllt,,. Ich sollte noch mal zwischen 18-19uhr noch mal anrufen. Das habe ich auch getan, 8mal angrufen und ihm auf die mailbox gesprochen. Darauf kam aber nicht, ich finde es schade das er sich nicht gemeldet hat und abgesagt. Nun habe ich auf seiner seite nachgeguckt was jetzt ist und dort war die Tour weg. Also Wurd die Tour ohne grund gestrichen.

Nun Fahr ich mit der Solea raus einmal ne 3std Makrelentour und ne 14std. tour auf Dorsch. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (12. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo mädels und jungs,

musste eine kleine pause einlegen, da ich immer noch probleme mit dem pc habe. 

Nun hat sich ja viel bewegt hier bzw. im wasser, denn die verkauften bleie in hvide sande, sprechen eine deutliche sprache. Es ist schon gewaltig, was dort im wasser alles verschleudert wird und liegt. 
Schon in den 90iger jahren habe ich dieses problem durchleuchtet - es war ein ideenwettbewerb. Ich wollte den ganzen plunder vom grund in kappeln an der schlei aufsammeln nach planquadraten  und in der nächsten heringssaison, sichtbar im verkleinerten zustand ca 10 x 10 m in durchsichtigen plastiktaschen, auf den boden ausbreiten, damit der betrachter sich mal ein bild machen kann, wie es auf dem grund der schlei aussieht Titel: Stilleben einer beschwerten Landschaft. Wer sich dafür interessiert und mehr darüber lesen möchte: Buch: Verbotene Städte/ ISBN 3-8042-0822-3 /Ministerium für Bildung, Wissenschaft, Forschung und Kultur des Landes Schleswig-Holstein, 1998.

So sieht es auch in hvide sande aus, d.h. noch verrückter, denn ich habe mehrmals dort getaucht und sachen gefunden, die nicht für den fang der fischarten dort geeignet sind. Hvide sande ist halt durch den tourismus ein platz, wo jeder, d.h. angler bis zum laie und kleinkind, sein glück versucht, deshalb sieht es unter wasser aus, wie eine wundertüte.


Nun wurde eine frage gestellt, warum die bleie abreißen. Dieses hat mehrere gründe, z.b. wenn sie an einem gegenstand im wasser hängen bleiben, aber auch wenn man mit einer öse bzw. haken arbeitet, der zu klein ist, da sich beim werfen die öse bzw. der haken öffnet und das blei sich aushakt. Noch ein grund ist, dass beim ziehen sehr oft die schnur sich in miesmuscheln verklemmt. Sie schleißen sich bitzschnell und dann ist schnur, paternoster und blei verschwunden. Die problematik an der schleuse ist, die unterschiedliche strömung, denn wer das richtige blei - vom gewicht her - nimmt, der wird kaum eins verlieren. Hinzu kommt, das einige stellen z.b. ander nordseite an der schleuse zum meer hin, in der ecke am geländer, eine wand unter wasser verläuft, wo man sehr oft hängen bleibt, wenn man nicht die letzten 15 m schneller die schnur einzieht.

Das freuen sich die einheimischen drüber, da ja einige die bleie suchen und verkaufen. Es kann jedoch sein, wenn der fischbestand weiter zurück geht und die fischer keine arbeit mehr haben, dass  die fischer dort in der zukunft dann blei abtragen  - damit der rubel weiter läuft :q 
Dann kochen sie keine krabben mehr, sondern schmelzen blei - hoffentlich fallen ihnen dabei nicht die zähne aus dem hals.


War vor drei tagen 2 stunden mal angeln auf hornhecht mit Kindern, 8 stück  haben wir gefangen, habe mich gewundert, dass noch große exemplare da waren.

@ Carkfreak
Heute versuchen wir es eneut um 17.00 Uhr etwa bis 20.00 Uhr an der nordseite im fjordbereich - bin erneut mit kinder dort - wenn du bock hast, kannst du kommen.

@ Oelki
Annette, wann bist du in hvide sande?

@ alle
kostenlos kann man in den angelgeschäften sowie im touristikbüro in hvide sande, einen angelführer bekommen, wo die einzelnen fischarten die in hvide sande und umgebung vorkommen auf karten abgebildet sind. Es ist jedoch nur ein grober hinweis, jedoch hilfreich für jeden angler, der das erste mal in hvide sande ist.


----------



## jottweebee (12. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ LAC

Otto meine Heringe sind aufgebraucht.
Die letzten 12 verwandeln sich gerade in Bismarckheringe. 

Wann geht es wieder auf Heringe los?
.


----------



## Jamiewolf (12. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> So wollte 3ma mit der lene from raus. 2 mal auf Makrele und einmal ne 21std. tour auf dorsch. Dienstag angerufen ,,das Wetter ist zuschlecht,,. Mittwoch angerufen ,,wir fahren nicht,,. Mittwoch angerufen für die 21std. ob die stattfindet oder nicht. nachmittags angerufen wegen der makrelentour und gleich mitgefragt wegen der pilktour am donnerstag. Da meinter er zu mir ,,wir fahren vllt,,. Ich sollte noch mal zwischen 18-19uhr noch mal anrufen. Das habe ich auch getan, 8mal angrufen und ihm auf die mailbox gesprochen. Darauf kam aber nicht, ich finde es schade das er sich nicht gemeldet hat und abgesagt. Nun habe ich auf seiner seite nachgeguckt was jetzt ist und dort war die Tour weg. Also Wurd die Tour ohne grund gestrichen.
> 
> Nun Fahr ich mit der Solea raus einmal ne 3std Makrelentour und ne 14std. tour auf Dorsch.
> 
> ...



kann man so etwas auch als anfönger machen und wie teuer ist das?!


----------



## Torskfisk (12. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

*Preis pro Tour:*



 Das ganze Schiff pro Stunde
                              (max. 36 Personen)                               Kr. 2.000,-
                                                                                          Hafenrundfahrt                               Kr. 75,-
 Küstentour                               Kr. 150,-
 3 Stunden Tour                               Kr. 300,-
 9 Stunden Tour                               Kr. 600,-                                                                                         
14 Stunden Tour                               Kr. 1.000,- 
Anmeldung und Bezahlung spätestens einen                      Tag vorher bei KOTT Fritid.​                     Bei schlechtem Wetter wird nicht gefahren!


Natürlich kannst du soetwas auch als Anfänger machen, nur solltest du dir vorher im Klaren sein, dass es eben die Nordsee ist!! Wenn der Käpt´n sagt wir fahren, heißt doch noch lange nicht, dass du auch vernünftig angeln kannst! Windstärke um die 5 Bft. sind recht unangenehm. :v
Das Gerät sollte auch in entsprechender Form vorhanden sein, für das Wrackangeln und das "normale" Riffangeln.

Das Makrelenangeln ist natürlich noch etwas anderes, da brauchst du nur eine vernünftige Rute, ca. 200 Gr. WG und eine gute Stationär Rolle, einige Vorfächer und Bleie von 50 bis 250 Gr.


----------



## Torskfisk (12. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ LAC

Moin Otto,
wenn es gut läuft, werd ich dich im Oktober mal wieder nerven:q
Telenummer. hab´ich ich noch.....:vik:
Bis dahin alles Gute


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (12. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ otto. die anette kommt wenn wir auch da sind. das kann ja was werden wa 

mfg


----------



## carpfreak1990 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Otto wäre gekommen, wenn ich nicht mit der Solea drausen gewesen wäre. 

So Jetzt zur Fahrt. Viel gibt es darüber nicht zu sagen. Wetter war in ordung Regen störte kaum, Wellen waren ein bissen da aber ist ja normal. Aug der Tour wurden 1 Makrele gefangen und zwei untermassige Dorsch. 

Werde ein bericht am samstag schreiben über die 14std. Tour mit der Solea. 

Werde morgen an der Schleuse mein glück auf hornhecht versuchen.  

gruß
Jonas


----------



## sCoPeXx (13. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

1 makrele ... das ist ja mau ...


----------



## Torskfisk (13. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Jonas!
Na da müsste man die Makrele ja in Gold aufwiegen!
Hat der Skipper sich wirklich Mühe gegeben? Klingt erstmal nicht so! Wenn keine Makrelen da waren, hätte er zumindest noch eine Küstenfahrt auf Dorsch versuchen können, soooo weit weg sind die Fanggebiete nun auch wieder nicht!


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Das bestätigt mich in dem Vorhaben nie eine Kutter tour zu machen :-D

Sonst alles jut im Schönen Danmark?

Gruß
David


----------



## carpfreak1990 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin bin ebent vom aalangeln wiedergekommen. 3 stk konnte ich erwischen bis 60cm. Eine kleine platte und einen Aal von 20cm. Hätte noch weiter geangelt wenn nicht die alle Schleusentore auf gingen. Hornis angeln war bisschen schlecht gefangen wurden nich welche aber immer nur vereinzelt auf der fjordseite. Auf der Meerseite war nur kleine hornis. Gegen abend wurde dann aber besser gefangen von einzeln leuten. Ich hatte keine lust mehr auf hornis und hatte mir meine grundsachen geholt.

Zur Solea: Also wir sind erst ma 30min gefahren bis zum ersten stopp. Nach 2 weiteren stopps, ist der Skipper ca. 20min gefahren und wir waren ca. 1km vor der küste. Dort haben wir der rest der zeit gefischt. Wir haben in Tiefen von 10-20m gefischt. Das Wetter war aber auch nicht so das Makrelen wetter. 


gruß
Jonas


----------



## Costas (14. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Jonas

Danke für die laufenden Berichte. Gut gemacht mit den 3 Aalen. Das können dieses Jahr nur die wenigsten vorweisen.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (14. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

ja fehlenb nur noch die bilder hahahahaha


----------



## sCoPeXx (14. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

  oh mann was erwartet mich da morgen ... ich bin mal gespannt sachen sind gepackt und ich starte gegen 18 uhr die 1450 km lange reise ;P

lg


----------



## Costas (14. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> oh mann was erwartet mich da morgen ... ich bin mal gespannt sachen sind gepackt und ich starte gegen 18 uhr die 1450 km lange reise ;P
> 
> lg



1450 km? Wohnst Du in Milano?  :q:q


----------



## sCoPeXx (14. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ne aus Waldshut im südlichsten zipfel Deutschlands ich kann jeden tag in die Schweiz schauen ^^

Edit
ups verlesen sind doch nur 1230 km ^^


----------



## Costas (14. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Ne aus Waldshut im südlichsten zipfel Deutschlands ich kann jeden tag in die Schweiz schauen ^^
> 
> Edit
> ups verlesen sind doch nur 1230 km ^^



Deswegen habe ich mich gewundert. Ich habe nämlich in der Schweiz gewohnt - konnte auch rüber nach Deutschland schauen, aber von Bodensee aus - und es waren auch nur ca. 1200 km bis nach Hvide Sande .

Damals bin ich immer über die Nacht die A7 hochgefahren. War sehr einfach, denn ich brauchte erst in DK wieder abbiegen. Es gab keine Navi damals. Bin trotzdem froh, dass ich es nicht mehr machen muss. Wünsch Dir noch eine gute Reise!


----------



## carpfreak1990 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> ja fehlenb nur noch die bilder hahahahaha


 


So jetz zu den bildern. Und mein 14std. bericht von der Solea.

Bin sind um ca. 5.45uhr los gefahren um 10uhr waren wir dann am ersten wrack. Es wurden vereinzelt dorsche gefangen. Dann das Schiff neu hingefahren ging es so weiter. Dann ging es zum näschten wrack dort waren die fast alle ruten krum. Paar zukleine dorsch. die wracks danach waren eingentlich genau so. Das letzte Wrack was wir fischen wollten war auch noch mal sehr gut aber nicht für dorsch sondern für Makrele. Hatte eine am Pilkvorfach, dann schnell Makrelenvorfach rangemacht und wieder runter und schon war die Rute krum, aber soll schnell wie es anfing waren sie wieder weg. Abrisse hatten alle anbord ich habe 7pilker mit Vorfächern abgerissen. 


Meine Fangerfolg sah denn wie folgt aus. 15 Makrelen 7 Dorsche und 1 Stöcker (Makrelenart) wurde mir gesagt. Noch zuerwehnen wäre wenn man diese Tour mit machen will würd ich zu Krätigen gerät raten und eine mittel kräftiges gerät, Pilker und Bleie von 100-300g, Pilkvorfächer im Vorrat und eine geflochtene ab 0,20mm 


nachher vllt hornis versuch heut abend bin ich dann an der -Schleuse und versuch mein glück auf grund. 
Aso von den Aalen und der Platte, habe ich keine Fotos gemacht. Hab die Bilder von den Hornis vom ersten tag reingestellt.


gruß
Jonas


----------



## Costas (15. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Eine negative Nachricht aus der Region. Ein Deutscher Urlauber ist heute an der Westküste ertrunken. Seine Familie und Kinder konnten gerettet werden. Mehr Details (genaue Stelle, Ablauf usw,) sind zur Zeit noch nicht bekannt.

Wir haben das hier schon mehrmals erwähnt, man kann es aber nicht oft genug sagen, denn es kann Leben retten. Das Baden an der Westküste Dänemarks ist äusserst gefährlich, auch wenn das Wasser an der Oberfläche sehr ruhig ist. Es gibt nämlich an vielen Stellen eine starke Unterströmmung, die jemanden schnell mit Gewalt nach unten zieht. Versucht man dagegen zu kämpfen, dann verliert man viel Kraft. Falls es mal soweit kommen sollte, lässt man sich am besten von der Strämmung abtreiben und wenn man die Strömmung nicht mehr spürt, dann versuchen das Land zu erreichen. Oft werden Kinder von der Strämmung gefasst, rufen nach Hilfe, der Vater oder andere Freiwillige versuchen zu retten und ertrinken selbst, da sie schnell total ausser Kraft sind.


----------



## FdkD (15. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin,

ich fahre im oktober nach Hvide Sande / Ârgab und wollte mal fragen ob  es dort stellen, strände oder molen, gibt an denen man es auf dorsch und  platte probieren kann. orte an denen ich den mefos nachstellen kann  interessieren mich auch, die muss man ja einfach jagen 

Gruß Dennis


----------



## carpfreak1990 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FdkD schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich fahre im oktober nach Hvide Sande / Ârgab und wollte mal fragen ob es dort stellen, strände oder molen, gibt an denen man es auf dorsch und platte probieren kann. orte an denen ich den mefos nachstellen kann interessieren mich auch, die muss man ja einfach jagen
> 
> Gruß Dennis


 
Mefo die Skjern Au. Dorsch und platte an der mole von hvide sande. Strand ist immer ein versuch wert.

Konnte heut nacht wieder einen aal erwischen. hatte ca.50cm gebissen hat er auf halben tauwurm grund, an der Schleuse auf der Fjordseite.


gruß
Jonas


----------



## FangeNichts5 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FdkD schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich fahre im oktober nach Hvide Sande / Ârgab und wollte mal fragen ob es dort stellen, strände oder molen, gibt an denen man es auf dorsch und platte probieren kann. orte an denen ich den mefos nachstellen kann interessieren mich auch, die muss man ja einfach jagen
> 
> Gruß Dennis


 
Jo, wie Jonas schon erwähnte ist die Mole gut für Platte und Dorsch, Aale sind auch drin, auch die Strände sind vielversprechend.
An der Skjern darf man, glaube ich, zu dieser Zeit garnicht mehr auf MeFo fischen, oder irre ich mich? Costas wird sich sicher noch dazu melden.

@ Costas
Es ist wirklich traurig. Ich glaube, es wird einfach nicht genug darauf aufmerksam gemacht. Nirgendwo steht etwas von den starken Strömungen und wie man sich zu verhalten hat. 95% aller Leute, die ich in Bork Havn und Hvide Sande kennen gelernt habe, und mit denen ich über das Baden gesprochen habe, wussten garnicht, dass es dort solche Strömungen gibt... Mein Beileid allen Angehörigen!

MFG
Timo


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (16. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

von der mole auf dorsch ???????? sind da überhaupt welche so dicht dran ? und wenn ja welchen köder bitte ?

mfg


----------



## FangeNichts5 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> von der mole auf dorsch ???????? sind da überhaupt welche so dicht dran ? und wenn ja welchen köder bitte ?
> 
> mfg


 
Na klar! Bei auflandigem Wind kommen die Dorsche, vor allem in den dunkleren Stunden, nah ans Ufer, um auf die Jagd zu gehen. Topköder ist der Wattwurm, es gehen aber auch Krabben und Shrimps. Absoluter Geheimtipp ist der Sandaal#6 Sogar mit Sandaalähnlichen Twistern kannst du Nachts gut Dorsche fangen.

MFG
Timo


----------



## Costas (16. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Jo, wie Jonas schon erwähnte ist die Mole gut für Platte und Dorsch, Aale sind auch drin, auch die Strände sind vielversprechend.
> An der Skjern darf man, glaube ich, zu dieser Zeit garnicht mehr auf MeFo fischen, oder irre ich mich? Costas wird sich sicher noch dazu melden.
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo

Es gibt keine *Fang*begrenzung für Lachse und Meerforellen an der Skjern Au. Es gibt nur eine Begrenzung für die Anzahl bzw. die Grösse, welche man töten darf. :q:q

Hier die Regelungen nochmals:

*Meerforellen: *
- 2 Meerforellen pro Jahr
- Mindestmass: 40cm

*Lachse:*
- 1 Lachs pro Jahr
- Mindestmass: 60cm*
* Dazu dürfen diese Siason noch so viele Lachse mitgenommen werden:
60cm-75cm: zur Zeit noch ca. 130 Stk.
über 75cm: Leider keine mehr, da die jährliche Quote von 175 schon aufgebraucht wurde. Erst ab Saison 2011 wieder. 

Fazit: Die Fangchancen für Lachse sind bis Ende Saison so gut wie noch nie, da viele zurückgesetzt werden. Mehr Infos und aktuelle Meldungen gibt's auch unter dem Skjern Au-Thread.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Costas (16. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Na klar! Bei auflandigem Wind kommen die Dorsche, vor allem in den dunkleren Stunden, nah ans Ufer, um auf die Jagd zu gehen. Topköder ist der Wattwurm, es gehen aber auch Krabben und Shrimps. Absoluter Geheimtipp ist der Sandaal#6 Sogar mit Sandaalähnlichen Twistern kannst du Nachts gut Dorsche fangen.
> 
> MFG
> Timo



Timo, das stimmt alles, was Du sagst. Nur dann hat man die besten Chancen. Man muss nur hinzufügen, dass die Dorsche leider selten so nah zur Küste kommen. Es werden trotzdem mal welche von den Molen aus oder von der Küste aus gefangen, das sind jedoch nur Ausnahmefälle. #h


----------



## FangeNichts5 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Costas
Zur Skjern Au: Achso, da bin ich wohl etwas durcheinander gekommen|rolleyes
Zur Mole: Das mit den Dorschen mag sein, aber Plattfisch gibt es ja ganz gut, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre wie bei der Skjern

Da fällt mir grad noch was ein: Gerade war wieder ein Bericht übers Brandungsangeln auf Platte in der Nähe von Hvide Sande zu lesen. War ganz interessant. Bereits letztes Jahr war dort etwas zu sehen und zu lesen über das Brandungsangeln um Hvide Sande.

MFG
Timo


----------



## carpfreak1990 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin, Ich habe letztes Jahr im Sommer an der Schleuse einen 40er Dorsch gefangen in dern dunkelheit.

Gleich nochmal an die Schleuse mein glück versuchen, auch wenn das Wetter nicht ganz sogut ist.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## rainzor (16. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> @ Costas
> Es ist wirklich traurig. Ich glaube, es wird einfach nicht genug darauf aufmerksam gemacht. Nirgendwo steht etwas von den starken Strömungen und wie man sich zu verhalten hat. 95% aller Leute, die ich in Bork Havn und Hvide Sande kennen gelernt habe, und mit denen ich über das Baden gesprochen habe, wussten garnicht, dass es dort solche Strömungen gibt... Mein Beileid allen Angehörigen!
> 
> MFG
> Timo


 
Stimmt ja so nicht ganz. Überall dort, wo die Rettunsringe und -Leinen hängen, sind auch große Warntafeln. Aber die meisten beachten die gar nicht.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## carpfreak1990 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

So bin wieder zurück konnte einen aal laden. Er hatte 42cm. Einen kleinen aal, der sich meinen 4er butthaken voll einverleibt hatte, musste ich lieder auch mit nehmen. 
bin erst gegen 22.45uhr zur Schleuse gegangen, davor waren die Schleusentor fast alle auf. Davor habe ich vor unserem haus mein glück versucht aber da war nicht. Wetter war nicht gerade gut teilweise leichter regen. Bild setzte ich auch noch ma rein. Dort sind die beiden aale zusehen das bild ist leider einbisschen verschwommen und die aale sehen kleiner aus habe sie aber gemessen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## sCoPeXx (17. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

hi leute ich war bisher nur am fjord habe barsche bis 25cm gefangen und 4-5 rotaugen werde heute evtl das erste mal HS in angriff nehmen,
@ costas 
Das ist ja interesannt das du am Bodensee gelebt hast  
das mit dem unfall habe ich mir schon fast gedacht es kreiste die ganze zeit ein rettungshelikopter über den strand ich habe gehofft das es eine übung war aber das meer war an dem tag nicht ohne.... leider passiert es immer wieder weiß man schon neuers wie was und wann genau das passiert ist ? 

lg Patrick


----------



## Costas (17. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> hi leute ich war bisher nur am fjord habe barsche bis 25cm gefangen und 4-5 rotaugen werde heute evtl das erste mal HS in angriff nehmen,
> @ costas
> Das ist ja interesannt das du am Bodensee gelebt hast
> das mit dem unfall habe ich mir schon fast gedacht es kreiste die ganze zeit ein rettungshelikopter über den strand ich habe gehofft das es eine übung war aber das meer war an dem tag nicht ohne.... leider passiert es immer wieder weiß man schon neuers wie was und wann genau das passiert ist ?
> ...



Hallo 

Was ich noch gehört habe ist, dass das Paar über 70-jährig war. Sie waren mit Ihren Enkelkinder im Wasser, als sie in Not geraten sind. Die Frau und die Kinder konnten unbeschadet gerettet werden. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## FangeNichts5 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



rainzor schrieb:


> Stimmt ja so nicht ganz. Überall dort, wo die Rettunsringe und -Leinen hängen, sind auch große Warntafeln. Aber die meisten beachten die gar nicht.
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer


 
Zumindest mir sind sie nicht aufgefallen, aber denen, mit denen ich gesprochen habe, wohl auch nicht...

Hoffentlich funzt der PC von Otto bald wieder richtig, er hatte ja immer informative Beiträge parat

@ Jonas
Petri zu den Aalen!#6

MFG
Timo


----------



## rainzor (17. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Zumindest mir sind sie nicht aufgefallen, aber denen, mit denen ich gesprochen habe, wohl auch nicht...
> 
> MFG
> Timo


 
Liegt wohl auch daran, daß die Ständer immer an der Dünenkante stehen. Ist wohl so, damit das Meer sie bei Sturm nicht immer mitreißt. Aber leider sind sie dadurch natürlich auch sehr weit von den Badenden weg.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## FangeNichts5 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



rainzor schrieb:


> Liegt wohl auch daran, daß die Ständer immer an der Dünenkante stehen. Ist wohl so, damit das Meer sie bei Sturm nicht immer mitreißt. Aber leider sind sie dadurch natürlich auch sehr weit von den Badenden weg.
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer


 
Stimmt, da muss man schon einen Sprint á la Usain Bolt hinlegen, um die Person noch zu retten, bevor sie unerreichbar ist...

MFG
Timo


----------



## Costas (17. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Stimmt, da muss man schon einen Sprint á la Usain Bolt hinlegen, um die Person noch zu retten, bevor sie unerreichbar ist...
> 
> MFG
> Timo



Ich hätte eher Tyson Gay gesagt. Der Usain ist etwas langsam geworden in der letzten Zeit #h


----------



## FangeNichts5 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Ich hätte eher Tyson Gay gesagt. Der Usain ist etwas langsam geworden in der letzten Zeit #h


 
Nun ja, stimmt auch wieder! 

Wie ist denn eigentlich konkret das Wetter in HS derzeit? Höre nur vom "schlechten Wetter", da kann man ja viel drunter interpretieren

MFG
Timo


----------



## carpfreak1990 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Nun ja, stimmt auch wieder!
> 
> Wie ist denn eigentlich konkret das Wetter in HS derzeit? Höre nur vom "schlechten Wetter", da kann man ja viel drunter interpretieren
> 
> ...


 
Imom Regnet es seit heut morgen um 11. Ich hoffe das ich heut noch zum angeln komme. Da wir Donnerstag wieder nach Hause fahren.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Costas (17. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Nun ja, stimmt auch wieder!
> 
> Wie ist denn eigentlich konkret das Wetter in HS derzeit? Höre nur vom "schlechten Wetter", da kann man ja viel drunter interpretieren
> 
> ...



So ist es wir Jonas sagt. Es regnet ohne Ende. Es gibt auch eine Flutwarnung für die Region. Hätten wir auf Jütland auch so viele Bauten und Keller wie in Kopenhagen, dann hätten wir jetzt auch überfüllte Keller. In den nächsten Tagen soll der Regen etwas abschwächen.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jonas und Costas
Oha, das scheint ja nicht gerade wenig zu sein. Hier in Hambergen ergeht es uns ähnlich, nur die Flutwarnung blieb aus. Aber gestern Abend wurde es kurzzeitig noch mal stürmisch. 

MFG
Timo


----------



## sCoPeXx (18. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

so war gestern in HS auf der Mole am Anfang war es noch recht trocken und windstill leider ohne Fisch nach 2 h habe ich abgebrochen wie alle anderen Angler, vorne an der Schleuse wurde ein Hornhecht gelandet sonst sah es bei allen auch nicht besser aus. Danach hat es angefangen zu Regnen. Heute morgen war ich noch an nem Put and Take konnte 2 schöne Forellen überlisten und landen 4 sind mir ausgestiegen weil ich mit einer neuen zu weichen Rute fischte bei der der anhieb verpuffte und sie aussteigen konnten war recht lustig und Kurzweilig, standen alle recht dicht unter der Oberfläche mit der Fliege hätte man sicher viel mehr fangen können. danach setzte wieder regen ein der bis jetzt andauert...

lg Patrick


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (18. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin,
das Wetter ist ja nun wirklich zum:v. Ich will mal hoffen das der Wetterbericht stimmt und es morgen besser wird, war schon kurz davor nach Tarm zu fahren und Costas zu nerven|bigeyes.
viele Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Costas (18. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Moin,
> das Wetter ist ja nun wirklich zum:v. Ich will mal hoffen das der Wetterbericht stimmt und es morgen besser wird, war schon kurz davor nach Tarm zu fahren und Costas zu nerven|bigeyes.
> viele Grüße
> Carsten



Carsten, kannst gern vorbeikommen. Hier ist's auch so still - wetterbedingt.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin, Wünsche euch das der Wetter bericht stimmmt und das Wetter besser wird. Es ist ja erst seit dienstag so. Ich werde nicht mehr angeln gehen. Hab schönein  Fische gefangen.
Werd mich melden wenn ich wieder Geesthacht bin.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (18. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Carsten, kannst gern vorbeikommen. Hier ist's auch so still - wetterbedingt.



hahaha bei dir komme ich auch vorbei mein freund. alles mal ein bischen angucken


----------



## Costas (18. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hahaha bei dir komme ich auch vorbei mein freund. alles mal ein bischen angucken



fabi, das ist schon lange fällig. guckst du einfach rein #6


----------



## carpfreak1990 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Costas Ich wollte auch diesen urlaub ma in dein Laden rein gucken. Habs leider nicht geschaft. Dann wird das näschtes jahr nach geholt.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (19. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Eine negative Nachricht aus der Region. Ein Deutscher Urlauber ist heute an der Westküste ertrunken. Seine Familie und Kinder konnten gerettet werden. Mehr Details (genaue Stelle, Ablauf usw,) sind zur Zeit noch nicht bekannt.
> 
> Wir haben das hier schon mehrmals erwähnt, man kann es aber nicht oft genug sagen, denn es kann Leben retten. Das Baden an der Westküste Dänemarks ist äusserst gefährlich, auch wenn das Wasser an der Oberfläche sehr ruhig ist. Es gibt nämlich an vielen Stellen eine starke Unterströmmung, die jemanden schnell mit Gewalt nach unten zieht. Versucht man dagegen zu kämpfen, dann verliert man viel Kraft. Falls es mal soweit kommen sollte, lässt man sich am besten von der Strämmung abtreiben und wenn man die Strömmung nicht mehr spürt, dann versuchen das Land zu erreichen. Oft werden Kinder von der Strämmung gefasst, rufen nach Hilfe, der Vater oder andere Freiwillige versuchen zu retten und ertrinken selbst, da sie schnell total ausser Kraft sind.



@ costas,
eine schreckliche nachricht. 
Ich habe des öfteren darauf hingewiesen, dass die nordsee d.h. dieser dänische küstenstrich, zu den gefährlichsten gewässern der welt zählt. Nun sind an den großen stränden - wie schon erwähnt wurde - hinweistafeln, wie man sich zu verhalten hat, wenn man unachtsam war und von der strömung erfasst wird, sowie rettungsringe bzw. nottelefone, damit eine rettung schnellsten durchgeführt werden kann. In diesem jahr sind nicht so viele menschen ertrunken, jedoch einige, dieses ist schlimm genug.
Wenn von strömung die rede ist, dann sind drei strömungen vorhanden, die erste ist - die ist immer - von nord nach süd, sie steht in jedem stromatlas für die seefahrt, hinzu kommen die gezeiten, denn bei ebbe, die man kaum sieht - da ja immer wasser zu sehen ist - das auslaufende wasser. Diese strömung geht richtung meer - d.h. man  wird in richtung offene see gezogen und gleichzeitig zum süden.  Die dritte, ist eine unterströmung die durch die wellen entsteht, die im brandungsgebiet  d.h. in nähe der küste vorkommt und sehr gefährlich ist, da sie einen nach unten zieht. Je höher die wellen, je gefährlicher ist sie.
Nur ein geübter schwimmer, der sich im freiwasser (meer) und mit den wellen klar kommkt, wird es überleben - alle anderen ertrinken.  Auch wenn die eltern denken, mein kind kann schwimmen und hat das seepferdchen oder was auch immer, das bedeutet kaum etwas. Die wellen sind das problem, wenn sie vom grund gebrochen werden, muss man sich  bestens auskennen, was man zu machen hat. Die angst die man bekommt, ist das erste zeichen vom ertrinkungstod, man wird nervös uns selbst ein erfahrener schwimmer, ja  auch hobbytaucher (ohen gerät) machen da noch oft fehler, denn wenn eine welle ihn erwischt und wasser dringt im mund, entsteht eine falsche atemtechnik, oft hustet man und es kommt meer wasser im mund  - dann bekommt diese person automatisch einen stimmritzenkrampf d.h. es schließt sich die luftröhre, was er nicht steuern kann bzw. verhindern - nach 3-7 minuten wird man ohmächtig, der krampf löst sich und dann läuft erst wasser in die lunge.
So sieht ein ertrinkungstod aus.
Deshalb sollte man nur bis zum knie ins wasser gehen und nicht bis zum bauch, denn dann wird man von einer welle hochgehoben - hat kein bodenkontakt mehr mit den beinen - die strömung ist jedoch am arbeiten und es kann passieren, dass man keinen kontakt  mehr zum boden bekommt, da man schon von den strömungen rausgezogen wurde - das ist dann der beginn dieser todesfahrt, die ich oben erwähnt habe.

Das dänische ministerium hat eine informationsschrift veröffentlicht - man kann sie in jedem touristikbüro bekommen - dort stehen die gefahren sowie was man machen sollte, wenn´s passiert ist. Sie ist sehr empfehlenswet und wichtiger, als jede strassenkarte mit tankstellenangabe sowie wo kann ich am preiswertesten bier oder einen pilker kaufen.
Werde sie mal raussuchen - scannen und wenn unsere neue pc anlage kommt, einstellen.

@ FangeNichts / @ WolfsburgVirus

Es stimmt, dorsch d.h. kabeljau kann man von der langen mole landen, jedoch sind es kleine exemplare im bereich vom mindestmaß - wobei im winter auch schon mal größere gelandet werden. Es lohnt sich also, wenn man von land welche gerne fangen möchte, jedoch nicht vergleichbar wie die kapitalen dorsche, die in beachtlichen tiefen sich aufhalten.

Gruß


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (19. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> fabi, das ist schon lange fällig. guckst du einfach rein #6



na aber sicher doch. diesmal kriege ich dich. hihihihi

otto bald ist es vorbei mit deiner ruhe. haha


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo zusammen,
kann mir jemand sagen ob ich dieses Wochenende in Hvide Sande Eis bekomme oder wo ich welches kaufen kann?
Bekommt man in der Eisfabrik in Hvide Sande auch am Wochenende welches?
Danke für die Hilfe

Und wie sieht die Beißlaune der Hechte aus?


----------



## Uwe_H (19. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

So, jetzt muss ich mal die Hvide Sande Profis fragen...was geht denn Anfang September an der Mole??? Rentiert es sich ein bisschen Meeresgeschirr einzupacken?

Ich fahre nächstes Wochenende nach Bjerregard, fürs Angelgerät ist nur begrenzter Platz im Auto...leider.

Otto, ich schau mal rein bei Dir...vielleicht schaffen wir es ja an den P&T.
Gummibärchen???


----------



## carpfreak1990 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> So, jetzt muss ich mal die Hvide Sande Profis fragen...was geht denn Anfang September an der Mole??? Rentiert es sich ein bisschen Meeresgeschirr einzupacken?
> 
> Ich fahre nächstes Wochenende nach Bjerregard, fürs Angelgerät ist nur begrenzter Platz im Auto...leider.
> 
> ...


 

Moin Also mit glück makrelen. Auf grund aal,vllt platten, Es soll noch Wolfbarsche geben da weiss otto aber besser bescheid. Aso Meeräschen kannst auch noch glück haben. Hab letzte woche im Hafen gesehen. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Costas (19. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin Also mit glück makrelen. Auf grund aal,vllt platten, Es soll noch Wolfbarsche geben da weiss otto aber besser bescheid. Aso Meeräschen kannst auch noch glück haben. Hab letzte woche im Hafen gesehen.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas



Genau...ab dem 1. September sind die Aale wieder frei 

#h


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (20. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Genau...ab dem 1. September sind die Aale wieder frei
> 
> #h



wie wieder frei ? war schonzeit ?

mfg


----------



## Costas (20. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> wie wieder frei ? war schonzeit ?
> 
> mfg



ja, seit 1.1.2010 gelten folgende Schonzeiten für Aal:

- Angeln mit Reusen: 16.10.-31.07.
- Angeln mit Haken: 1.5.-1.9.

Grund für diese Massnahme war, dass der Bestand stark zurückgegangen ist. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## LAC (20. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Wolfsburg Virus
Fabi, ich bin die ruhe selbst und freue mich wenn du mich wild machst :q nicht das du dich dabei übernimmst und ganz ruhig wirst.

@ Hechtkiller
Eis kannst du bekommen in hvide sande - benötigst du es für die vielen fische oder zum lutschen :q
 Kann dir nicht genau sagen, ob du es in den auktionshallen bzw. eisfabrik am wochenende bekommen kannst. Du kannst es dir jedoch vorher  holen - sollte samstag oder sonntag geschlossen sein - und im gefrierfach im angelladen in hvide sande legen, bis du richtung heimat fährst. 
Wobei du normal, wenn die fische eingefroren sind, bis solingen kein eis benötigst - es geht wenn du sie gut verpackst und in kühltaschen legst.
Benötigst du jedoch eisstangen für den trailer, dann sind die gefrierfächer zu klein, du kannst dann eine europatour damit machen und bis nach sizilien fahren.:q
Wir haben fische in der türkei im boot auf eisstangen gelegt, die konnte man eine woche später noch zubereiten bzw. dann einfrieren und später zubereiten - ich böser junge lebe noch - schade. 
Ich sehe keine probleme, fische die gefroren sind bis nach solingen zu transportieren, außer du radelst die strecke.

Betreffend der hechte kann ich nichts sagen, war lange nicht auf hecht, d.h. in der lydum au habe ich zwei gelandet, im fjord sehe jedoch immer mal welche an den schilfkanten, wenn ich eine kanutour mache aber auch immer mehr angler mit boote im fjord, die alle fische fangen möchten, d.h. den hecht und barsch nachstellen - habe sie des öfteren mal gefragt - sie klagten, da sie mit den wasserpflanzen am kämpfen waren. Müssen also noch welche drin sein 
Gruß  

@ Uwe H
mach das und schau rein, kennst ja den weg - von den gummibärchen habe ich mich getrennt - konnte sie mehr sehen. Eine runde angeln und dabei plaudern können wir machen.
Ich würde meeresgeschirr mitnehmen, denn von der mole kannst du im september dorsche landen. Auch der strand in bjerregard  ist ein guter angelplatz für platte. 


@ Costas
war gestern mit kinder auf hornhecht eine stunde etwa - war nett, habe garnelen gebadet - kein biss gehabt. Dann haben die kinder krabben geangelt - das fanden sie super.:q
Ein angler hatte jedoch einen aal auf grund im fjord gelandet  - war etwa 30 cm lang, habe mich gewundert. 
Komme anfang des monats mal vorbei, melde mich noch vorher.
Gruß


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (20. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

huhu und wieso angelt carpfreak1990 die ganze zeit auf aal ????

mfg


----------



## FangeNichts5 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> huhu und wieso angelt carpfreak1990 die ganze zeit auf aal ????
> 
> mfg


 
Wundert mich jetzt auch, aber nicht nur er, da gabs ja noch ganz viele andere (nicht nur hier im Board). Wir bitten mal um Aufklärung wegen der Schonzeit, denn irgendwie wird ja doch auf Aal gefischt|kopfkrat

MFG
Timo


----------



## carpfreak1990 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin,
Ich wusste gar nichts das es eine Schonzeit gibt für aal. Sonst hätte ich gar nichts drauf gefischt. Ich hole mir Jedes jahr ein Angelführer um Schonzeiten, mindestmaß usw. zuerfahren, aber dort steht nichts drin mit einer Schonzeit. Nur die Mindestmaße für´s Süßwasser 45cm, im Meer 35,5cm und im Rk. Fjord 29,5cm so steht es im Angelführer. Es gibt nur Schonzeiten Für Äsche, Bachforelle, Blaufelchen, Hecht, Lachs, Mefo, Zander und Aalqauppen. Sonst steht dort nichts von aalen. Dann weiss ich für das näschte mal bescheid, wenn das so sein soll. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ich wusste gar nichts das es eine Schonzeit gibt für aal. Sonst hätte ich gar nichts drauf gefischt. Ich hole mir Jedes jahr ein Angelführer um Schonzeiten, mindestmaß usw. zuerfahren aber dort steht nichts drin mit Schonzeit. Nur die Mindestmaße Im Süßwasser 45cm, im meer 35,5cm und im Rk. Fjord 29,5cm so steht es im Angelführer. Es gibt nur Schonzeiten Für Äsche, Bachforelle, Blaufelchen, Hecht, Lachs, Mefo, Zander und Aalqauppen. Sonst steht dort nichts von aalen.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas


 


Hallo Jonas,#h

das mit der Schonzeit für Angler ist mir auch neu.
Bin gespannt,wer mal was konkretes dazu sagt.#c

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Habe gerade mal ein bisschen wegen der Aalsache recherchiert, bin aber zu keinem Ergebnis gekommen, dass uns weiterhilft. Das Einzigste was ich herausfinden konnte war, dass man als Erwerbsfischer ganzjährig keine Aale mehr entnehmen darf, das gilt also nicht für Angler. Aber ich konnte auf diversen Seiten mit diversen Bezirken auch nichts von Schonzeiten vom Aal für Angler finden#c

MFG
Timo


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal ein bisschen wegen der Aalsache recherchiert, bin aber zu keinem Ergebnis gekommen, dass uns weiterhilft. Das Einzigste was ich herausfinden konnte war,* dass man als Erwerbsfischer ganzjährig keine Aale mehr entnehmen darf, das gilt also nicht für Angler*. Aber ich konnte auf diversen Seiten mit diversen Bezirken auch nichts von Schonzeiten vom Aal für Angler finden#c
> 
> MFG
> Timo


 


Ist auch mein Kenntnisstand.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich glaube ich bin kein Erwerbsfischer:q. Aber mich würde das mal interessiern wo Costas das her weiss!!

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Costas (20. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich bin kein Erwerbsfischer:q. Aber mich würde das mal interessiern wo Costas das her weiss!!
> 
> gruß
> Jonas



Hallo

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich es bis zu dieser Woche auch nicht gewusst habe. Jemand hat es mir erzählt und habe dann danach gegoogelt. Wie schon oben geschrieben, steht das in keinem der aktuellen Angelführer. Diese werden jedoch vor der Saison gedruckt und manchmal kommen neue Regelungen sehr kurzfristig. Wir haben z.B. die Fangquoten für die Skjern Au erst 1 Woche vor Saisonbeginn erhalten, als alle Angelführer schon gedruckt waren.

Meine Quelle ist hier: LINK Oben auf der Liste steht, dass diese Bestimmungen für Hobbyfischer gelten, also unsereins. 

Jonas, Du brauchst Dir sicher keine Sorgen machen oder sonst jemand, der Aale gefangen hat. Wenn diese Verbote in keinem Angelführer stehen, dann kann man es keinem zumuten, das zu wissen.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## carpfreak1990 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Costas Ok dann weiss ich für die näschten Jahre bescheid. Mich würd das aber mal interessieren wenn dort eine kontrolle standfindet, was die Kontrollöre sagen wenn dort aale gefangen wurden.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Costas (20. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> @Costas Ok dann weiss ich für die näschten Jahre bescheid. Mich würd das aber mal interessieren wenn dort eine kontrolle standfindet, was die Kontrollöre sagen wenn dort aale gefangen wurden.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas



Ich habe mal kürzlich gelesen, dass in Hvide Sande Kontrollen beim Aalangeln durchgeführt wurden. Die Kontroleure hätten "Reuse und anderes Angelzeug" beschlagnahmt und zwar bei ca. 25 Fälle. Es wurde nciht erwähnt, ob darunter auch Ruten beschlagnahmt wurden. Diesen Artikel kann ich jetzt nicht mehr online finden.

Ich werde weiterhin nach mehr Informationen suchen und sonst noch rumfragen. Vielleicht findet sonst jemand was neues.

Auf jeden Fall ist es sicher, dass Masnahmen getroffen wurden, um den rückläufigen Aalenbestand zu retten. 

gruss
Costas


----------



## carpfreak1990 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich habe im Hafen gesehen das ein Däne Reusen ausgelegt hat und letzte woche hatte er 3 kleine aale drin, er hat sie gerade raus geholt als ich bei den Angelkuttern (Solea,Lene From) stand. Die Aale hätte ich wieder rein geworfen, er hat sie mit genommen. Im Letzten Jahr hatte ich noch andere stellen gesehn, wo er seine Reusen auslegt.  Dadurch weiss ich das im den ganzen Hafenbecken Reusen liegen. Letztes Jahr habe ich vermehrt die Reusen hoch geholt um sie nach zuschauen. Habe in 2 Wochen 7 miniaale und 2 minimeeräschen in den Reusen, sonst nur Krabben. Ich habe die Reusen dannach wieder reingeschmissen mit Fisch und Krabben. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## FangeNichts5 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Nun ja, was für ein Durcheinander... Das mit den Aalen hätte ich echt nicht gedacht, wurde ja auch nirgends im Urlaub, als ich dort war, oder sonstwo erwähnt. Diese Sache hätte größer angekündigt werden müssen, denn es ist ja nicht richtig durchgedrungen, wenn selbst Costas erst nicht bescheid wusste.

MFG
Timo


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (21. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

also mann kann carpfreak ja auch keine vorwürfe amchen, ich hätte auch munter drauf losgeangelt. vorher soll mann das auch wissen

mfg


----------



## sCoPeXx (21. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

gut zu wissen wolte heute abend mal auf aal los  

habe noch 3 weitere forellen verzeichnen können aber das ist ja jetzt auch nichts besonderes..

sonst wetter sehr trüb und trist immer wieder heftige Regenschauer
fahre nachher mal nach Nymindegab um dort dem hecht und barsch nachzustellen mal schauen ob was geht .

in hvide Sande scheint Fischtechnisch nicht viel los zu sein...


----------



## troutscout (21. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

hey costas, habs auch nicht bei dir vorbei geschafft...gibt es noch einen offiziellen bericht zum unglücksfall. ich rede mir jedes mal bei den blage den mund fusselig damit sie nicht zu weit reingehen, einzig hören ist schwierig...so traurig es ist, lediglich die realität zeigt denen wie gefährlich das ist...


----------



## fki (22. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

TIPP: Esse nicht soviel Eier. Dann geht es dir bald besser#6





j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Fabi,#h
> 
> danke der Nachfrage.Bekomme jeden Morgen eine angeblich Schmerz stillende Spritze.Nach spätestens 5 Stunden schmeiße ich zusätzlich Tabletten ein.:r
> Mußte auch das vereinbarte Angeln mit Otto absagen,da ich kaum laufen kann.Ist halt mal ein "Urlaub" ohne angeln und Spass haben.
> ...


----------



## jetztaberdann (22. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

...lass ihn die EIER zum Halse!!!
...lasst die Nase von den Füssen!!!
...so bist du


----------



## sCoPeXx (22. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

so ich War gestern im südlich teil des Fjordes auf Barsch und Hecht ich konnte leider nur 2 barsche und 2 schöne rotaugen verbuchen das wetter war einfach zum ..... keinen direkten köderkontakt gehabt duerch den Wind eine Bissanzeige war schier unmöglich .

heute morgen war ich dan noch im sondervig put konnte nur einen biss ganz vorsichtig  verbuchen der noch nicht einmal gehakt hat andere Leute haben schon ein paar Forellen gehabt aber nur auf die Powerbait.

lg Patrick 

gehe nachher noch an den fjord


----------



## MefoProf (22. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin,

um das mit den Aalen noch mal klar zu stellen: Die Schonzeit bezieht sich lediglich auf Langleinen und andere Nebenerwerbsfischereiformen und berührt das Angeln auf Aal nicht. 

#h


----------



## Costas (22. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> um das mit den Aalen noch mal klar zu stellen: Die Schonzeit bezieht sich lediglich auf Langleinen und andere Nebenerwerbsfischereiformen und berührt das Angeln auf Aal nicht.
> 
> #h



Bin jetzt auch unsicher #c

Wieso steht es dann unter der Seite "lystfiskeroplysninger.dk" so aufgelistet? Diese Seite bezieht sich nur auf "lystfisker", nicht "fritidsfisker". 

lystfisker = "wir"
fritidsfisker = Nebenberufsangler 

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## LAC (22. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Costas
so wie bordie MefoProf es erwähnt, kenne ich es auch. Bei mir ist es noch nicht gelandet, mit der aalschonzeit für hobby angler. Betreffend der kontrollen, die du erwähnst, kann ich mir dieses schon vorstellen - selbst hobby angler arbeiten mit diesen profi gerätschäften. Habe eine reuse auch schon aus einem fluss entfernt. Die nebenerwerbsfischer, die ja damit arbeiten dürfen, müssen sich nach den gesetzen richten. Im fernsehen lief vor jahren ein film über den ringköbing fjord,  u.a.wurden auch die kontrollfahrten gezeigt , alle nebenerwerbfischer wurden kontrolliert, papiere, die netze, die reusen usw. 
Im film war zu sehen, dass der fischer nach seinen worten, alles richtig gemacht hatte, dann kontrolierten sie die länge des netzes und siehe da, es war zu lang und wurde beschlagnahmt. Ein anzeige wurde auch gemacht.
Das konnte der fischer nicht verstehen, da er es doch vorher gemessen hatte :q muss sich wohl unter wasser vermehrt bzw. vergrößert haben.
Es kann  jedoch sein, dass hobby angler mit dem boot unterwegs waren, wo auch netze und reusen im boot lagen, dann wird natürlich alles beschlagnahmt, da sie es nicht anwenden dürfen - das boot ist dann auch noch weg, wenn´s ganz hart kommt.

Ich frage mich, wie kann man denn einen angler kontrollieren, wenn er auf aal angelt. :q Kann man es an der speziellen montage erkennen, oder am haken, weil er als aalhaken verkauft wurde. Dann muss ich lachen, man kann es doch nur erkennen, wenn er am haken hängt - oder mache ich etwas falsch beim angeln? :q


----------



## LAC (22. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Costas
so wie bordie MefoProf es erwähnt, kenne ich es auch. Bei mir ist es noch nicht gelandet, mit der aalschonzeit für hobby angler. Betreffend der kontrollen, die du erwähnst, kann ich mir dieses schon vorstellen - selbst hobby angler arbeiten mit diesen profi gerätschäften. Habe eine reuse auch schon aus einem fluss entfernt. Die nebenerwerbsfischer, die ja damit arbeiten dürfen, müssen sich nach den gesetzen richten. Im fernsehen lief vor jahren ein film vom ringköbing fjord gesehen,  u.a.wurden die kontrollfahrten gezeigt , alle nebenerwerbfischer wurden kontrolliert, papiere, die netze, die reusen usw. 
Im film war zu sehen, dass der fischer nach seinen worten, alles richtig gemacht hatte, dann kontrolierten sie die länge des netzes und siehe da, es war zu lang und wurde beschlagnahmt. Ein anzeige wurde auch gemacht.
Das konnte der fischer nicht verstehen, da er es doch vorher gemessen hatte :q muss sich unter wasser vermehrt bzw. vergrößert haben.
Es kann  jedoch sein, dass hobby angler mit dem boot unterwegs waren, wo auch netzte und reusen im boot lagen, dann wird natürlich alles beschlagnahmt, da sie es nicht anwenden dürfen - das boot ist dann auch noch weg, wenn´s ganz hart kommt.
Ich frage mich, wie kann man denn einen angler kontrollieren, wenn er auf aal angelt. :q Kann man es an der speziellen montage erkennen, oder am haken. Dann muss ich lachen, man kann es doch nur erkennen bzw sagen, wenn er am haken hängt - jetzt hast du einen aal gefangen. Mache ich vielleicht etwas falsch beim angeln? :q  - weil kaum einer am haken geht.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Also wenn das nur für nebenerwerbsfischer und berufsfischer gilt verstehe ich nicht warum, Im alten hafen aale angeboten werden, 1kg für 100 Kronen. Was ich gesehen habe waren das aber alles nur kleine aale die man auch im Laden bekommt. Also ca. 200-400g.

@Otto was für Haken nimmst du denn zum aalangeln??

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (22. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hej Männer von Flake,
ich habs gestern in der Brandung versucht, die betonung liegt auf versucht |gr:
Aaaber gerade eben hab ich eine ca 4 Kilo Meeräsche filetiert, gebissen hat sie eigentlich nicht wirklich. Es war eher eine Harpune. Nicht die feine Art aber lecker, ah so ich war's nicht ,Bilder kommen wenn ich wieder zu hause bin.

vh
Carsten


----------



## troutscout (22. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

bin jetzt seit gestern wieder in westfalen! hs fehlt mir jetzt schon wieder, auch wenn die fopus doch bei den meisten boardies verschrien sind...so sind sie doch für flachlandfischer gegenüber was man hier findet echte highlights...wir haben in haurvig ein haus gehabt und sind nach sondervig (2x) und klitens dambrug (2x) gefahren...letztes jahr war klitens dambrug ziemlich verwahrlost, dies jahr ist alles überholt und m. e. alles o. k. hier haben wir ordentlich gefangen und auch schöne fische...in sondervig, trotz frühem termin, nur einen steelhead! die experten waren um 5 schon da wir erst um sieben..

in der brandung bzw. von der mole ging garnix....(letzte woche)....leider!!!

@costas: gabs noch infos zu dem schwimm unglück


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (23. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Also wenn das nur für nebenerwerbsfischer und berufsfischer gilt verstehe ich nicht warum, Im alten hafen aale angeboten werden, 1kg für 100 Kronen. Was ich gesehen habe waren das aber alles nur kleine aale die man auch im Laden bekommt. Also ca. 200-400g.
> 
> @Otto was für Haken nimmst du denn zum aalangeln??
> 
> ...



das ja guter kilo preis für aale.

otto termine und beide buden hast aufgeschrieben.

mfg


----------



## MefoProf (23. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch unsicher #c
> 
> Wieso steht es dann unter der Seite "lystfiskeroplysninger.dk" so aufgelistet? Diese Seite bezieht sich nur auf "lystfisker", nicht "fritidsfisker".
> 
> ...



Hallo Costas,

hab auch keine Ahnung, warum die das auf der Seite aufgeführt haben #c. Du kannst die neuen Bestimmungen aber auch noch mal hier nachlesen

http://www.fiskepleje.dk/nyheder.aspx?guid={28FDD3E0-78BA-4FB0-BC0E-36355DF49660}

da steht eindeutig, dass es Sportanglern ganzjährig erlaubt ist, auf Aal zu angeln und diesen auch mitzunehmen.

#h


----------



## carpfreak1990 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Das doch mal eine aussage.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## FangeNichts5 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

So siehts aus! 
Also war das ganze jetzt nur ein Irrtum? Ist ja doch jetzt ein hin und her gewesen|rolleyes

MFG
Timo


----------



## Costas (23. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Hallo Costas,
> 
> hab auch keine Ahnung, warum die das auf der Seite aufgeführt haben #c. Du kannst die neuen Bestimmungen aber auch noch mal hier nachlesen
> 
> ...



@MefoProf

Du hast recht! #6 Es sieht danach aus, als "meine" Seite einen Fehler hat. Auf dieser fiskepleje.dk-Seite wird ganz klar zwischen den Anglerformen differenziert und geschrieben. Und auch unten steht ganz eindeutig, dass unsereins ganzjährig Aal angeln dürfen.

Jonas, Du kannst wieder ruhig schlaffen :q Sorry für den Aufstand #h


----------



## carpfreak1990 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Schlafen kann ich. Aufstand war es ja nicht wirklich. Ich würde es auch nicht gut finden, wenn man auf aal angelt und es Schonzeit ist. Da der Aalbestand so zurückgegangen ist. 
Wie ist das Wetter oben ??? 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Costas (23. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Schlafen kann ich. Aufstand war es ja nicht wirklich. Ich würde es auch nicht gut finden, wenn man auf aal angelt und es Schonzeit ist. Da der Aalbestand so zurückgegangen ist.
> Wie ist das Wetter oben ???
> 
> gruß
> Jonas



Regen, Regen und noch mehr Regen...und jetzt kommen auch Sturmböen dazu. Nicht so lustig zum angeln, aber die Heissblutangler finden immer Zeitfenster, wo es gehen kann.


----------



## fLow.cux (24. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

wie schauts wetter technisch aus ? kann mir jemand nochmal die seite zu den tidenzeiten schicken und den schleusenplan brauch ich auch noch  .
dann hab ich noch fragen wie es zurzeit an der schleuse aussieht fangen die was ? 
hat es jemand in strandgaarden oder so inna brandung probiert . 

danke im vorraus


----------



## fLow.cux (24. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

An allle die Hvide Sande gerne wiedersehen möchten bei Google Street View gibt es ganz Hvide Sande


----------



## carpfreak1990 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



fLow.cux schrieb:


> wie schauts wetter technisch aus ? kann mir jemand nochmal die seite zu den tidenzeiten schicken und den schleusenplan brauch ich auch noch  .
> dann hab ich noch fragen wie es zurzeit an der schleuse aussieht fangen die was ?
> hat es jemand in strandgaarden oder so inna brandung probiert .
> 
> danke im vorraus


 

Moin hier kannst die tiedenzeit einsehen. http://www.hvidesande.dk/lystfiskeri/de/tidekalender.htm
Zum Wetter kann ich dir nichts sagen.
Einen Schleusenplan gibt es nicht.
An der Schleuse werden die fänge jetzt immer weniger.
da die Hornhechte sich wieder zurückziehen, die Aale werden sicherlich gut gehen.  Mit glück kannst jetzt eine Meeräsche,Mefo oder Lachs erwischen. 
Brandungszeit würde ich sagen beginnt solang erst. Aber im Oktober wirst gut chancen auf butt,dorch und co. Heringe sind zur gleich ziet auch da.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## fLow.cux (24. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

danke schon ma ja ich kenn mich in hvide eigentlich aus  jedes jahr 8 mal oben  nur gedanken auffrischen  . doch es gab sone schleusen seite ... hab ich schon gesehn da steht wie viel lukken auf sind und wie viel liter durchfließen die strömung usw .


----------



## carpfreak1990 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



fLow.cux schrieb:


> danke schon ma ja ich kenn mich in hvide eigentlich aus  jedes jahr 8 mal oben  nur gedanken auffrischen  . doch es gab sone schleusen seite ... hab ich schon gesehn da steht wie viel lukken auf sind und wie viel liter durchfließen die strömung usw .


 
Mir wurde im sandormkiosk gesagt das, es keine zeiten gibt. Die Schleusen werden immer auf gemacht um die Fischarten zu erhöhen und den Wasseraustausch.
Wenn du die Seite findstest kannst ja mal den link einstellen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## fLow.cux (24. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

ich hab sie gefunden 

http://www.hyde.dk/kdi/vejrstation.asp


----------



## fischflotz (25. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

hübshe seite. wer dänisch kann ...


----------



## fLow.cux (25. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

oder du benutzt firefox seine übersetzung und wenn du nicht ganz aufen kopfgefallen bist hättest du sehen müssen das m3 für die durch fließmenge steht wenn null ist wird wohl alles zu sein


----------



## carpfreak1990 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

OK hab mir sie mal angeguckt. Aber ich verlasse mich lieber auf die daten die ich sehen kann vor ort. Finde paar daten von der Seite hilfreich. Aber dort steht standwasser stand im fjord 0,3m ist das Wasser im fjord verschunden??? oder ist das ein fehler ????

gruß
Jonas


----------



## fLow.cux (25. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

also ich glaube nicht das es ein fehler ist vll ist es der niedrigste stand beim fjord weil an manchen stellen ist er nicht wirklich tief


----------



## carpfreak1990 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ja das stimmt aber 30cm ist doch nun wirklich wenig!! 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## fischflotz (25. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



fLow.cux schrieb:


> oder du benutzt firefox seine übersetzung und wenn du nicht ganz aufen kopfgefallen bist hättest du sehen müssen das m3 für die durch fließmenge steht wenn null ist wird wohl alles zu sein


oooch menno, ich fall doch so gerne auf´n kopf. vor allem in der firma, weil ich da kein firefox habe.


----------



## fLow.cux (25. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

ich hab in der firma auch kein firefox nur iexplorer aber da geht das auch


----------



## carpfreak1990 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



> oooch menno, ich fall doch so gerne auf´n kopf. vor allem in der firma, weil ich da kein firefox habe.


 
Du kannst es auch mit dem Internetexplorer übersetzten. Einfach link kopieren, dann google auf machen, sprachoption dann einfügen in der spalte Webseite übersetzten dann noch englisch in dänisch anderen dann hast auch auf deutsch.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (26. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



fischflotz schrieb:


> oooch menno, ich fall doch so gerne auf´n kopf. vor allem in der firma, weil ich da kein firefox habe.



ja der flow.cux ist halt noch ein bischen jünger. ich konnte aus der seite auch nichts rauslesen. habe allerdings da übersetz prog nicht gestartet. aber egal. das nu mal so an der schleuse.  das amcht den reiz ja auch noch ein bißchen aus.

mfg


----------



## fLow.cux (26. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> ja der flow.cux ist halt noch ein bischen jünger.



soll das beleidigend sein oder abwertend oder einfach nur ne tatsache das ich recht hatte


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (26. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



fLow.cux schrieb:


> soll das beleidigend sein oder abwertend oder einfach nur ne tatsache das ich recht hatte



nö das soll einfach nur heissen das nicht alle so viel ahnung haben können.. beleidigen tu ich hier kein. warum auch. also nicht böse gemeint. ich fühle mir nur schon als alter mann 

mfg


----------



## fLow.cux (26. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> ich fühle mir nur schon als alter mann


 
du stehst doch im saft deines lebens wenn du ständig nach hvide sande fährst  man altert nur wenn du immer in deiner bude zuhause hockst und nciht weisst was du tun sollst  dann darfst du dich ein alten mann schimpfen  so aber nicht!!!   


lg


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (26. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



fLow.cux schrieb:


> du stehst doch im saft deines lebens wenn du ständig nach hvide sande fährst  man altert nur wenn du immer in deiner bude zuhause hockst und nciht weisst was du tun sollst  dann darfst du dich ein alten mann schimpfen  so aber nicht!!!
> 
> 
> lg



dieses jahr werden es ja leider nur 2x. hihi.wann kommen die herbstheringe ?

mfg


----------



## carpfreak1990 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> dieses jahr werden es ja leider nur 2x. hihi.wann kommen die herbstheringe ?
> 
> mfg


 

Hmm ich muss ma die heringe fragen gehen. Nein würde sagen mitte ende September.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## fLow.cux (26. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

die sollten wenns nomal läuft mitte september kommen  sonst oktober


----------



## Jüü (26. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin Alle zusammen !
So nun sind es nur noch ein paar Stunden dann geht es ab nach HS.ich kann es kaum noch erwarten,den einen Tag noch arbeiten und dann gehts samstag früh ab nach DK.Angelzeug ist schon zusammengepckt,hoffentlich vergesse ich nichts bei diesen vielen Angelmöglichkeiten...
Gruß Jürgen M.


----------



## Leihwagenmafia (27. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Schließe mich an ! Ich fahre Samstag früh um 03:00 Uhr los...#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> dieses jahr werden es ja leider nur 2x. hihi.*wann kommen die herbstheringe ?*
> 
> mfg


 

@ Fabi,#h

am 23.10. 17.30Uhr. Also zeitgleich mit mir.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (27. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Fabi,#h
> 
> am 23.10. 17.30Uhr. Also zeitgleich mit mir.|supergri
> 
> ...



ganz toll. und ich düse anfan september dahin. hmmmm


----------



## carpfreak1990 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin, Wenn du glück hast, geht die Heringszeit anfang September los. Ich würd aber sagen, das sie erst mitte/ende September gut da sind.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Oelki (27. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Na ihr seid schon son paar Fachleute, #h

ab Montag sind die Heringe da. Ist doch wohl klar!

Sonntag um 6Uhr fahren wir ab, das Wetter hat die Heringe nach HS getrieben, dort warten sie auf uns.

Wird man sich dort treffen?

HG Annette


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (28. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> Na ihr seid schon son paar Fachleute, #h
> 
> ab Montag sind die Heringe da. Ist doch wohl klar!
> 
> ...



nein sie kommen erst ab nächste woche. wenn ich komme. wie lange bist du da ? 2 wochen ?

mfg


----------



## fLow.cux (28. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

so früh sind sie glaub ich noch nicht da . 
also letztes jahr waren sie noch nicht um diese jahreszeit hier .


----------



## carpfreak1990 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Wieso vor gut ner woche stand auf dem Ponton, auf der Meerseite ein Däne. Der hatte schon heringe gefangen wozu man schon Hering sagen konnte. Es war so ca. 10stk. also nicht die menge aber trozdem ok.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Oelki (28. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hey Fabi,

ja bin 2 Wochen da. Glaube auch die heringe kommen erst wenn du kommst. Bis dahin soll ich Lachse und Mefos angeln hat Jürgen mir gesagt. Mit Krabben und Pose am 2m Vorfach. Wir können dann zusammen die Heringe angeln. Kühlboxen sind schon eingepackt. Treffen wir uns bei Otto?

HG Annette


----------



## fLow.cux (28. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

coool aber das wäre doch nen bissel arg früh für den herbst hering . naya vll warns nach zügler oder fühlinge  jemand letzte zeit in der brandung gewesen ?


----------



## Uwe_H (29. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo alle zusammen???
Geht zur Zeit auf der Mole ernsthaft was?
Ich bin gerade gestern über das Sperrwerk gefahren, auf dem rechten Plateau stand ein Angler, auf der Fjordseite standen 5 Angler...es sah nicht gerade erfolgsversprechend aus was die Jungs da so getrieben haben.
So, jetzt hab ich ja knapp zwei Wochen Zeit, vielleicht kommt ja der Hering bis dahin...:q


----------



## carpfreak1990 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen???
> Geht zur Zeit auf der Mole ernsthaft was?
> Ich bin gerade gestern über das Sperrwerk gefahren, auf dem rechten Plateau stand ein Angler, auf der Fjordseite standen 5 Angler...es sah nicht gerade erfolgsversprechend aus was die Jungs da so getrieben haben.
> So, jetzt hab ich ja knapp zwei Wochen Zeit, *vielleicht kommt ja der Hering bis dahin...*:q


 
Wünsch dir viel glück, aber ich glaub nicht das die Herberstheringe jetzt kommen. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## fLow.cux (29. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

ich schließ mich jonas an


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (30. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

so erste welle der herbstheringe ist da :m


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> so erste welle der herbstheringe ist da :m


 


@ Fabi,#h

in welchem Geschäft warst du?
Ist Otto mal wieder aufgetaucht?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## fLow.cux (30. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

in seiner truhe sind die herbstheringe wieder da ;D


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (31. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

habe ich im fischladen gesehen :m

ja jürgen ich habe zuhause bei ihn angerufen. alles ok. otto wie immer hahahahaha

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> habe ich im fischladen gesehen :m
> 
> ja jürgen ich habe zuhause bei ihn angerufen. alles ok. otto wie immer hahahahaha
> 
> mfg


 


Danke,:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## fLow.cux (31. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

weiss jemand was zurzeit in der brandung geht ?


----------



## Jamiewolf (31. August 2010)

*HvideSande & Posenangeln und Spinnern*

  Hallo Leute,

ich habe mit meiner Angelpartnerin im Hafen geangelt und zwar hinter der Schleusenbrücke am Nordkai. 
Ich würde gerne wissen, womit man dort am besten angeln kann, 
wenn man nicht gerade auf Grund gehen möchte. 

Wir haben mit einer 3 Meter langen Rute / 15 bis 45 WG und Blinkern
18 bis 24 Gramm geangelt. 4000er Rolle und ein monofilen Schnur. 
Da hat nichts gebissen aber auch garnichts. 
Außer einmal der ist mir aber abgehauen. Die Blinker waren silbern. 

Um uns herum waren noch 2, 3 Leute die haben auf Platte geangelt.
Leider hatten die auch kein Glück.

Kann man im oder am Hafen auch mit Pose angeln und wenn ja, was für Köder kann man nehmen und oder welche Pose mit welchen Hacken braucht man oder würdet Ihr nehmen?!  :cheer: 

MfG  JamieWolf


----------



## carpfreak1990 (31. August 2010)

*AW: HvideSande & Posenangeln und Spinnern*



Jamiewolf schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe mit meiner Angelpartnerin im Hafen geangelt und zwar hinter der Schleusenbrücke am Nordkai.
> Ich würde gerne wissen, womit man dort am besten angeln kann,
> ...


 
Klar kannst du mit pose angeln. Aber das wird bald mehr sinn machen auf hering zuprobieren, als auf pose. 6er-10er Haken, ich nehme zum Hornhechtangeln nur Forellenhaken.
Wenn du mal auf platten/aal nimm 4er butthaken oder 8er aalhaken.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Jamiewolf (31. August 2010)

*AW: HvideSande & Posenangeln und Spinnern*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Klar kannst du mit pose angeln. Aber das wird bald mehr sinn machen auf hering zuprobieren, als auf pose. 6er-10er Haken, ich nehme zum Hornhechtangeln nur Forellenhaken.
> Wenn du mal auf platten/aal nimm 4er butthaken oder 8er aalhaken.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas




was für köder macht man daran denn?! #c


----------



## carpfreak1990 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Für hornhecht Krabben Fischfetzen. Für auch kann auch noch Tauwurm,Seeringelwurm und Wattwurm nehmen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## fLow.cux (1. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Wie sieht es den zurzeit mit dem wetter aus  hat jemand den tidenkalender den es immer beim sanddormkiosk gibt vll als scan da den er mir privat schiken kann . weil die daten auf der hvide sande seite mit den kann ich nichts anfangen .


----------



## Jamiewolf (1. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Für hornhecht Krabben Fischfetzen. Für auch kann auch noch Tauwurm,Seeringelwurm und Wattwurm nehmen.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas


 
ich nehme immer ein 10er h
Haken für Forellen und ein das Vorfach ist 1,40m lang. (Wie oben von Euch als Tipp angegeben.) Kann man auch mit einem 24 Gramm oder 18 Gramm schweren Blinker sein Glück im Hafen probieren. Schwimmen die Fische eher direkt in der Durchfahrt oder am Steg?! 

Die Leute die in Hvide Sande angeln scheinen momentan, alle kein Glück zu haben. Mir ist übrigens aufgefallen das der Angelladen gegenüber von der Touristeninformation sehr teuer ist. Ein anderer beim Zentrum hat Ausverkauf, aber die Tür ist immer verschlossen und wenn man zum Nordkai fährt, gibt es da noch ein Jagd und Angelgeschäft was fähre Preise hat. Ich finde jedenfalls 40 Kronen für ein Wasserei zuviel.

Jamie

das wetter ist überwiegend trocken, meistens windig aus norden her und bewölkt. aber die sonne kommt auch durch. |bla:


----------



## Uwe_H (1. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



fLow.cux schrieb:


> Wie sieht es den zurzeit mit dem wetter aus  hat jemand den tidenkalender den es immer beim sanddormkiosk gibt vll als scan da den er mir privat schiken kann . weil die daten auf der hvide sande seite mit den kann ich nichts anfangen .



Das Wetter, ok, ich wills mal probieren: täglich zwischen 18° und 20°C, mal scheint die Sonne, mal sind Wolken davor, es ist Wind, meistens auflandig, so ein zweimal am Tag fallen ein paar Regentropfen, nicht schlimm, alles zu ertragen.
Also wir fühlen uns wohl.
Einen Gezeitenkalender habe ich nicht, aber wenn ich wieder nach Hvide Sande komme kann ich ja mal einen besorgen.


----------



## Jamiewolf (1. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich habe mir im Angelladen nichts besorgen können. Auf Fehmarn habe ich mir Heringe besorgt. Ich habe mir jetzt auch im Fischladen Heringsfilets besorgt. Leider hat da bisher noch keiner gebissen. #q


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (1. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

die heringe sind ab sontag da hahahahaha


----------



## Jamiewolf (1. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Da sind wir wieder in Hamburg.


----------



## Balboa (1. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Leute. Ich bin auch gerade in Aargab und bereite mich mental auf das Wachwerden vor. Vielleicht hilft es mir wenn ich beim Kaffee ein paar Fragen beantworte bzw. ein bischen schreibe.

Ich habe mich gestern gegen 14Uhr bei Ebbe zum Gezeitenwechsel bei mir am Strand mit der Spinnrute und einem Wobbler und Spiro (langsam sinkend) bis zur Badehose in die vordere Rinne gestellt. Was soll ich sagen. In etwa 90 Minuten 2 massige große Pladde gezogen die voll auf den Wobbi eingestiegen sind. Hat echt Spaß gemacht.

Nachdem ich mich mit einer heissen Dusche wieder aufgewärmt hatte bin ich an die Schleuse, weil ich es mal auf die vom Sanddornkiosk versprochenen Hornhechte versuchen wollte. Habe mich aufgemacht und zunächst über eine Stunde mit 2 Anglern dort unterhalten. War echt nett aber meine Peitschen habe ich nicht ausgepackt, denn in dieser ganzen Zeit gab es dort nur einen Biss von einem Baby.

Habe mich dann entschieden es abends in der Brandung bei Flut mal auf die Flundern mit Seeringelwurm zu versuchen. Es gab zwar trotz bedrohlicher Wolken keinen Regen, jedoch durch den starken Wind waren Bisse an den Rutenspitzen kaum zu erkennen, so dass ich lange Zeit immer wieder eine Rute in der Hand mit dem Finger an der Sehne gehalten habe. Und siehe da, es war wesentlich ergiebiger als an der Schleuse, denn ich habe bis etwa 21 Uhr 5 Flache rausgeholt, wovon tatsächlich auch 3 massig waren. Und nein, abends habe ich mich nicht ins Wasser gestellt, denn ohne Sonne ist es einfach zu kalt.

Ich werde mich dann mal auf meine Ausfahrt heute Abend vorbereiten, denn ich habe eine 3 Stunden Tour mit der Solea gebucht. Auf eine längere Ausfahrt traue ich mich (noch) nicht, da ich nicht weiss, ob ich das Bootfahren überhaupt vertrage.
Mal schauen wie es geht, ob mein rechtes Handgelenk, welches gestern arg gelitten hat durchhält und ich vielleicht ein bischen Fisch mitbringe.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Costas (1. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Balboa schrieb:


> Hallo Leute. Ich bin auch gerade in Aargab und bereite mich mental auf das Wachwerden vor. Vielleicht hilft es mir wenn ich beim Kaffee ein paar Fragen beantworte bzw. ein bischen schreibe.
> 
> Ich habe mich gestern gegen 14Uhr bei Ebbe zum Gezeitenwechsel bei mir am Strand mit der Spinnrute und einem Wobbler und Spiro (langsam sinkend) bis zur Badehose in die vordere Rinne gestellt. Was soll ich sagen. In etwa 90 Minuten 2 massige große Pladde gezogen die voll auf den Wobbi eingestiegen sind. Hat echt Spaß gemacht.
> 
> ...



Hallo

Tipp: Pille gegen Seekrankheit nicht vergessen. Es wird windig heute Abend.

#h
Costas


----------



## fLow.cux (1. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

hallo balboa toller bericht !


----------



## fLow.cux (1. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

uwe da wäre ehrlich super wenn du dir mal einen besorgen könntest . wenn du nicht scannen kannst ich bräuchte die daten der woche vom 2.10 -9.10 
lg flow


----------



## Uwe_H (1. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



fLow.cux schrieb:


> *uwe da wäre ehrlich super wenn du dir mal einen besorgen könntest* . wenn du nicht scannen kannst ich bräuchte die daten der woche vom 2.10 -9.10
> lg flow



Also das mit dem Besorgen lassen wir mal lieber, da habe ich andere Vorlieben als Jünglinge im lockigen Haar!!! :g:g:g

Scannen geht natürlich nicht, bin ja im Urlaub...

2.10. 8.45 21.47
3.10. 10.01 22.56
4.10. 11.09 23.55
5.10. 12.09
6.10. 00.45 13.00
7.10. 01.30 13.48
8.10. 02.12 14.33
9.10. 02.54 15.18

Hochwasserzeiten für Hvide Sande

Da kann es wohl einer nicht mehr erwarten...|supergri


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Also das mit dem Besorgen lassen wir mal lieber, da habe ich andere Vorlieben als Jünglinge im lockigen Haar!!! :g:g:g
> 
> Scannen geht natürlich nicht, bin ja im Urlaub...
> 
> ...


 


Das ist ja schon Vollservice !! #6
Hast du zufällig auch noch die Beisszeiten der Aale in
der letzten Oktoberwoche? :m 

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (1. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Natürlich hab ich die Beißzeiten für die Aale, das Problem ist ja nur, dass die Biester meine Tabellen und Listen nicht lesen können...#d

Doofe Aale...mag ich eh nicht...

Übrigens, habt ihr schon mal das Fischrestaurant ausprobiert, das an die Rögeri angeschlossen ist (also das, gegenüber von Lystfiskeren)

Fischbuffet für DK 149, allyoucaneat...ich habe jetzt noch ein leichtes Völlegefühl vom Mittagsmahl um 13 Uhr.
Räucherfisch bis zum Abwinken, Aale so viel man kann...einige warme Speisen, aber die Fischspezialitäten in kalt haben mir besser geschmeckt...


----------



## carpfreak1990 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Das ist ja schon Vollservice !! #6
> Hast du zufällig auch noch die Beisszeiten der Aale in
> der letzten Oktoberwoche? :m
> 
> ...


Die Beissen im Oktober nicht. Erst wieder im August 2011. Mir wurd gesagt das sie immer gegen 20uhr hunger bekommen. Auf deine Köder. |supergri Nein mal im ernst, du wirst schon was fangen. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Balboa (2. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Tipp: Pille gegen Seekrankheit nicht vergessen. Es wird windig heute Abend.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Costas, was Du nicht so alles weisst. Wir standen mit weiteren Mitfahrern um 17:30 Uhr wartend auf die Solea. Nachdem sie nach ihrer 10 Stunden Tour festgemacht hatte erklärte uns der Kapitän, dass er heute wegen ZU STARKEM WIND nicht mehr rausfährt...
#q
Die Tour ist auf morgen 14 Uhr verschoben und ich überlege jetzt tatsächlich mir die "Pille" zu holen, nicht dass Du damit auch noch recht behälst und mir wirklich übel wird!
:l
Da die Schleuse heute mal zu war habe ich mich dann kurzfristig entschieden mit meiner Spinnrute und einer schlanken Pose (um mein Handgelenk für morgen zu schonen) mal auf die Fjordseite der Schleuse zu stellen um vielleicht meinen ersten Hornhecht zu fangen.
Unglaublich was dann passierte. Nachdem die Tage zuvor noch kaum einer einen erwischt hat und auch die anderen heute Abend in der Zeit von 18:30 Uhr bis 20:30 nur vereinzelt Bisse verzeichneten flutschte es bei mir und ich bin tatsächlich mit 9 (!) Hornis von stattlicher Größe nach Hause. Der kleinste hatte 60 cm und der Größte immerhin 66 cm, wobei ich bei 5-6 weiteren Bissen noch den Anhieb versemmelt habe.

Nehme jetzt noch einen heissen Kakao und dann ab in die Heia. Auf einen sonnigen und windarmen Donnerstag hoffend sende ich euch viele liebe Grüße


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (2. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

da soll ich otto per pn noch bescheid gebe wann wir kommen, und dann ist sein postfach voll

also otto wir kommen am sontag gegen mittag.

mfg


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (2. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Balboa schrieb:


> Hallo Costas, was Du nicht so alles weisst. Wir standen mit weiteren Mitfahrern um 17:30 Uhr wartend auf die Solea. Nachdem sie nach ihrer 10 Stunden Tour festgemacht hatte erklärte uns der Kapitän, dass er heute wegen ZU STARKEM WIND nicht mehr rausfährt...
> #q
> Die Tour ist auf morgen 14 Uhr verschoben und ich überlege jetzt tatsächlich mir die "Pille" zu holen, nicht dass Du damit auch noch recht behälst und mir wirklich übel wird!
> :l
> ...



auf was hatten die gebissen ?

mfg


----------



## fLow.cux (2. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

das würde mich auch interssieren warst du der einzigste der was gefangen hat ?


----------



## Balboa (2. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin moin, also gebissen haben die zum einen auf Krabbenfleisch vom Feinkostladen, wo die Packung jedoch bereits seit über 8 Tagen geöffnet ist und das Zeug jeden Tag von mir ein bischen trocken gemacht wurde, damit es nicht zu matschig wird. Zum anderen auf Heringsfetzen, bei denen die Hautseite den Nachmittag über in der Sonne getrocknet ist, da ich sie eigentlich auf dem Kutter mitnehmen wollte. Mit anderen Worten, es war Futter das schon etwas riecht.

Ich war nicht der einzige gefangen hat, aber der einzige bei dem es *richtig* gerappelt hat. Ohne genau mitgezählt zu haben sage ich mal so, es standen mit mir 10 Angler. Während ich alleine 9 Fische landen konnte haben die übrigen 9 Angler zusammen vielleicht 6-7 rausgezogen.
Eigentlich völlig untypisch für mich, denn in heimatlichen Gefilden bin ich sonst der Schneider.|kopfkrat
Viele Grüße


----------



## carpfreak1990 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin Petri dir. Wurden in den letzten tagen gut auf der 3std. Tour gefangen??

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Costas (2. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin Petri dir. Wurden in den letzten tagen gut auf der 3std. Tour gefangen??
> 
> gruß
> Jonas



Ich habe hier von einem letzte Woche gehört: 30 Mann, ca. 5 Makrelen. 3-Stunden-Tour ab Hvide Sande. Weiss nicht mehr, welches Boot es war..ist auch egal...wenn sie nicht beissen wollen.....#q


----------



## carpfreak1990 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Also hat sich da nichts dran geändert. Bei mir wars 20anglern und 1 Makrele. Ich hab wenigstens meine Makrelen gefangen. Auch wenns auf der 10std. Tour war.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Harti (2. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Fabi,

du hast es ja bald geschafft und bist wieder oben. Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg und fette Beute!#h Unsere "Barschstelle" wird sicher wieder gute Fänge bringen und lass dir von Otto noch etwas von meinem Zauberelixier zum Köderbaden geben. Damit ist dir der Erfolg sicher! :g Ich freue mich schon auf deinen Bericht!

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## FangeNichts5 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Habe jetzt mal wieder ein neues Album zum DK-Urlaub 2010 erstellt. Das Album findet ihr auf meiner Profilseite.

MFG
Timo


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (3. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mal wieder ein neues Album zum DK-Urlaub 2010 erstellt. Das Album findet ihr auf meiner Profilseite.
> 
> MFG
> Timo



schöne bilder. wie lief das in bork h wegen barsch ? hast paar tipps oder so ? oder ne gute stelle da ? wo stand euer ferienhaus ?

mfg


----------



## FangeNichts5 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> schöne bilder. wie lief das in bork h wegen barsch ? hast paar tipps oder so ? oder ne gute stelle da ? wo stand euer ferienhaus ?
> 
> mfg


Zum einen die Falen Au. Sie verläuft an der Ferienhaussiedlung Bork Hytteby, entlang am Fjordvej Richtung Bork Havn und mündet dann in den Ringköbingfjord. In den Abendstunden, kurz bevor es dunkel wird, kann man richtig fette Barsche rauben sehen. Mit der Spinnrute sind gute Ergebnisse zu erzielen.
Und dann noch auf der nördlichen Seite der Hafenausfahrt in Bork Havn. Aber hier nicht auf der Hafenseite, sondern auf der Fjordseite fischen. Im Hafen ist es verboten! Mit Tauwurm und GuFi kann man auch hier sehr gute Ergebnisse erzielen. Bei GoogleMaps kannst du auch die Fahrrinne sehen, da drin stehen die Barsche. Am besten befischt man sie übrigens auf Grund.

Unser Ferienhaus stand übrigens in der Freienhaussiedlung Bork Hytteby. Es hatte die Nummer 22. Sehr schönes, gemütliches Häuschen, und nur unweit von der Falen Au.

MFG
Timo


----------



## carpfreak1990 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Schöne bilder.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (3. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

alles klar fangenichts. danke

otto meld dich dringend bei mir zuhause. wollen wenns geht morgen schon anreisen

mfg


----------



## Uwe_H (3. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

So, ich komme gerade vom P&T zurück, 2 Stunden habe ich mir gegönnt, einige Bisse versemmelt, einen Schnurbruch kurz vorm Kescher, zwei Kleine die wieder schwimmen und kurz vor Schluss zwei ordentliche Brummer von jeweils ungefähr 2,5kg. Die haben Spaß gemacht und werden morgen in der Bratpfanne noch viel mehr Spaß machen!!! :q


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (3. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> So, ich komme gerade vom P&T zurück, 2 Stunden habe ich mir gegönnt, einige Bisse versemmelt, einen Schnurbruch kurz vorm Kescher, zwei Kleine die wieder schwimmen und kurz vor Schluss zwei ordentliche Brummer von jeweils ungefähr 2,5kg. Die haben Spaß gemacht und werden morgen in der Bratpfanne noch viel mehr Spaß machen!!! :q




na dann mal petri. ich hatte im may 2x2 stunden im puff geangelt und insgesamt 15 kilo rausgeholt. eine hatte davon 4 kilo.

mfg


----------



## Uwe_H (3. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> na dann mal petri. ich hatte im may 2x2 stunden im puff geangelt und insgesamt 15 kilo rausgeholt. eine hatte davon 4 kilo.
> 
> mfg



Gewusst wo...die anderen hatten eigentlich nix...die standen schon den ganzen Nachmittag dort rum und hatten gerade mal zwei kleine mit drei Anglern...naja...die Tipps von Otto aus 2008 funktionieren heute noch...:k


----------



## fLow.cux (4. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Gewusst wo...die anderen hatten eigentlich nix...die standen schon den ganzen Nachmittag dort rum und hatten gerade mal zwei kleine mit drei Anglern...naja...die Tipps von Otto aus 2008 funktionieren heute noch...:k




die da wären ? ;D


----------



## Uwe_H (4. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Die richtige Stelle im Teich finden...und dann mit schwimmendem Powerbait in Vorfachlänge über dem Grund fischen.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (4. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

jihaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa jihaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

so angelachen schon verpackt. gleich kommt der rest. und dann gehts ab zu otto. hita hita

otto stell den schnaps kalt. wir sind durstig.

so leute werde natürlich gucken ob der otto wieder wlan hat und dann folgen die berichte

cu freunde


----------



## jottweebee (4. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Weißt du was der Schnaps in DK kostet?

Gute und gern gesehene Gäste *bringen* Gastgeschenke *mit*.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (4. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



jottweebee schrieb:


> Weißt du was der Schnaps in DK kostet?
> 
> Gute und gern gesehene Gäste *bringen* Gastgeschenke *mit*.



weisst du was wir an schnaps für otto mitgebracht haben. davon können wir uns paar monate besaufen. ausserdem haben wir immer schnaps an board. aber kalt stellen kann nicht schaden. otto der hat noch sehr leckeren whiskey. wenn er den nicht schon weggehauen hat hahahaha. und wie immer haben wir natürlich havana club, korn und kurze an board.:m. also gastgeschenke sind immer dabei.

mfg


----------



## Costas (4. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> weisst du was wir an schnaps für otto mitgebracht haben. davon können wir uns paar monate besaufen. ausserdem haben wir immer schnaps an board. aber kalt stellen kann nicht schaden. otto der hat noch sehr leckeren whiskey. wenn er den nicht schon weggehauen hat hahahaha. und wie immer haben wir natürlich havana club, korn und kurze an board.:m. also gastgeschenke sind immer dabei.
> 
> mfg



Ist der liebe Otto deswegen untergetaucht? |kopfkrat


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (4. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Ist der liebe Otto deswegen untergetaucht? |kopfkrat



ich habe vorhin mit ihm telefoniert. er ist wohl immer angeln. die hatten gestern ein hescht von ca 80cm gefangen

mfg


----------



## carpfreak1990 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@WolfsburgVirus viel Spass oben. Wünsch schönes Wetter und viel Fisch.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Ulrich (5. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo an alle,

     was wird denn überhaupt jetzt gefangen? Ich fahre ja erst nächstes Jahr Anfang Juni in die Nähe von Thorsminde.Leider hat es ja dieses Jahr nicht geklappt,da ich Anfang April eine Herzop.  hatte. Mir geht es schon besser und ich freue mich schon auf  das nächstes Jahr. Ist eine Hochseeangelfahrt von Hvide Sande zu empfehlen.


                     Ulrich


----------



## carpfreak1990 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Ulrich schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> was wird denn überhaupt jetzt gefangen? Ich fahre ja erst nächstes Jahr Anfang Juni in die Nähe von Thorsminde.Leider hat es ja dieses Jahr nicht geklappt,da ich Anfang April eine Herzop. hatte. Mir geht es schon besser und ich freue mich schon auf das nächstes Jahr. Ist eine Hochseeangelfahrt von Hvide Sande zu empfehlen.
> 
> ...


 
So jetzt in Hvide Sande kannst mit Platten,Aal,Hornhecht(wird aber immer weniger), vllt mal ein Dorsch, vllt mefo und Lachs, mit den Heringen kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.

Näschtes Jahr im Juni kannst mit Aal, Hornis, mefo und lachs Wolfbarsch vllt. mit glück die ein oder andere Makrele.

Hochseefahrt ist immer sone sache ich persönlich würde eine machen, aber nicht weniger als 10std. da man eine größere chance auf fisch hat. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## tom95 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Vom 11. Oktober bin ich auch für eine Woche in der Nähe von HS. Genauer gesagt in Hovvig bei Sonderby.

Jetzt würden mich mehrere Sachen interessieren:

-Hat man noch vernünftige Chancen Aal zu fangen (im Ringkoebingfjord oder in HS)?

-Gibt es Stellen am Ringkoebingfjord, von denen man gute Chancen auf Barsch/Hecht/(Zander) hat? War vor ein paar Jahren schonmal am südlichsten Teil und habe dort 2 Stellen gesehen, allerrdings konnte ich dort nur Barsche bis 25cm fangen#c

-Hering sollte zu dieser Zeit da sein oder?!

-Der Put&Take in Lodbjerg Hede ist quasi vor der Tür. Weiß jemand von euch die aktuellen Preise und möglichst an welchem Wochentag besetzt wird? Fals nicht pro Angler ein bestimmte Zahl Forellen eingesetzt wird...

Hoffe mal mir kann jemand helfen|rolleyes


----------



## FangeNichts5 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Tom
In Bork Havn im Fjord und an der Skjern Au kann man sehr gut Hecht und Barsch fangen. Wenn die Quote für Lachs in der Skjern noch nicht ausgeschöpft ist, kannst du auch noch einen Lachs fangen.
Chancen auf Aal hast du. Du könntest sogar einen dicken Aal erwischen, denn zu dieser Zeit machen sich die Großaale darauf bereit, abzuwandern und dann zu laichen. Desweitern kannst du zu dieser Zeit gut Plattfisch in HS erwischen.

MFG
Timo


----------



## tom95 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hmm ja... An die Skjern Au muss ich nicht unbedingt, wegen Extra-Schein kaufen und ich bin auch noch nicht der Lachs Spezi, aber dass man noch Aal fangen kann, ist ja ganz schön.
Danke schonmal#6


----------



## Costas (5. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> @Tom
> In Bork Havn im Fjord und an der Skjern Au kann man sehr gut Hecht und Barsch fangen. Wenn die Quote für Lachs in der Skjern noch nicht ausgeschöpft ist, kannst du auch noch einen Lachs fangen.
> Chancen auf Aal hast du. Du könntest sogar einen dicken Aal erwischen, denn zu dieser Zeit machen sich die Großaale darauf bereit, abzuwandern und dann zu laichen. Desweitern kannst du zu dieser Zeit gut Plattfisch in HS erwischen.
> 
> ...



Ab dem 1. Oktober ist Stopp an der Skjern Au...Schonzeit! Es geht dan wieder nächstes Jahr los, voraussichtlich wieder ab dem 1. April.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



tom95 schrieb:


> Vom 11. Oktober bin ich auch für eine Woche in der Nähe von HS. Genauer gesagt in Hovvig bei Sonderby.
> 
> Jetzt würden mich mehrere Sachen interessieren:
> 
> ...


 
Hallo ja Heringe sind da, preis sollte nicht viel anderes sein als die anderen also 70Kronen. Du solltest im südlichen teil des Fjordes auch Barsche über 25cm fangen können, aber barsche bis 25cm machen auch spass, an leichten gerät. Zander habe ich noch nicht gehört das welche im Fjord sind oder gefangen wurden. Hecht ist wie Barsch immer eine gute möglichkeit.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## tom95 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Okay danke.

Doch, Zander gibt/gab es. Da stand mal so eine Russenfamilie und naja ...#d 3-4 untermaßige Zander in der Box gehabt.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

ok aber ich würd dann sagen das der Zander nicht in den mengen wie barsch/hecht vertreten ist.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Costas (5. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



tom95 schrieb:


> Okay danke.
> 
> Doch, Zander gibt/gab es. Da stand mal so eine Russenfamilie und naja ...#d 3-4 untermaßige Zander in der Box gehabt.




Hallo

Ich habe noch nie was von Zander im Ringköbing-Fjord gehört. Sie kommen weder im Fjord noch in den Auen vor. Waren es vielleicht blasse oder wenig gestreifte Barsche in der Box?

Hier ist ein Link mit einem guten Bericht über den Fjord und den Fischen, die darin schwimmen: Link

Gruss
Costas


----------



## goeddoek (5. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ja,ja - untermaßige Zander |rolleyes So entstehen Gerüchte #d #d


----------



## tom95 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

ich war dort vor 3 Jahren mit meinem Vater und wir beide können uns noch gut daran erinnern, dass es Zander waren!
Danke für den Link.


----------



## Balboa (6. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Ihr Lieben, da mein Schlepptop abgeschmiert ist konnte ich leider aus HV keine Antwort mehr geben. Inzwischen bin ich bereits wieder auf Arbeit.|krach:
Leider muss ich euch mitteilen, dass unsere 3 Stunden Makrelentour zur Ausflugstour mutiert ist, denn ich weiss nur von einem untermassigen Dorsch der am Haken hing. Die Eimer waren bei allen etwa 20 Leuten leer als sie nach Rückkehr den Kahn verließen...#q
Aber das Wetter an diesem Tage war derart herrlich, als das ein T-Shirt auf dem Kutter ausreichte und eine Anti-Seekrankpille nicht benötigt wurde. Der nächste Aufenthalt in HV ist bereits fest für die Woche vor Ostern 2011 eingeplant.#h
Viele Grüße


----------



## carpfreak1990 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Costas so hab ich das nämlich auch noch im kopf. Den Link wollte ich auch schicken hab aber dann gesehen, das du ihn schon geschickt hast. Weil Zander im Fjord dann hätte man schon mehr davon gehört.  

@Balboa Ich finde die 3std. Tour zukurz. um eine gute chance zubekommen, auf Makrele. Lieber ne längere Tour mit Makrelen als beifang.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Balboa (6. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@carpfreak1990
Sehe ich heute ebenso. Ich hatte die Körbe einer rückkehrenden 10 Stunden-Tour ja sehen dürfen. Die hatten zwar auch keine Massen an Fisch, jedoch durfte wenigstens jeder überhaupt Fisch vom Kutter tragen. Ich habe Dorsche gesehen, Makrelen und auch einen Leng. Sofern das Wetter es beim nächsten Mal hergibt werde ich vielleicht auch (ggf. mit Anti-Seekrank-Pille) eine 10 Tour mitfahren. Die 3 Stunden Fahrten lohnen wohl wirklich nur in der Saison (Juli).
Viele Grüße#h


----------



## carpfreak1990 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Balboa schrieb:


> @carpfreak1990
> Sehe ich heute ebenso. Ich hatte die Körbe einer rückkehrenden 10 Stunden-Tour ja sehen dürfen. Die hatten zwar auch keine Massen an Fisch, jedoch durfte wenigstens jeder überhaupt Fisch vom Kutter tragen. Ich habe Dorsche gesehen, Makrelen und auch einen Leng. Sofern das Wetter es beim nächsten Mal hergibt werde ich vielleicht auch (ggf. mit Anti-Seekrank-Pille) eine 10 Tour mitfahren. Die 3 Stunden Fahrten lohnen wohl wirklich nur in der Saison (Juli).
> Viele Grüße#h


 
Ja ab 10std. ist ok, aber ich mache keine 3std. tour mehr. Auf meiner 14std tour.  wurden Makrelen, Seelachs, Dorsch, Knurrhahn gefangen. Werde dies jahr noch wenns zeitlich passt eine 2tages tour machen. Aber auf jedenfall noch ein bis 2 eintages trips. vllt auch von hvide sande aus. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## porscher (6. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ tom95. du kannst wohl nicht mal einen barsch von einem zander unterscheiden und erzählst es waren wieder die russen...lächerlich.


----------



## fLow.cux (6. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



porscher schrieb:


> @ tom95. du kannst wohl nicht mal einen barsch von einem zander unterscheiden und erzählst es waren wieder die russen...lächerlich.



vll kann er russen auch nicht von deutschen unterscheiden ? ;D


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (6. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

hallo freunde,

bin gerade ja bei otto wie er wisst, er hat sich gerade kaputt gelacht wo er gehört hat das es zander geben soll im rinköbing fjord.

er hat mir eben den staatlichen fischtaltlas dänemarks gezeigt, wo alle fischarten in den unterschiedlichen gewässern der region erfasst sind.

zander ist leider nicht vertreten im rinköbing fjord. karpfen auch nicht |supergri|supergri|supergri


mfg


----------



## LAC (7. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo,
fabi hat mir gesagt, dass es zander im ringköbing fjord geben soll - unvorstellbar für mich.
@ Tom95
nach den wissenschaftlichen untersuchungen  (die über jahre durchgeführt wurden) sind keine zander im fjord.
Bei der bestimmung der art, muss wohl dem angler ein fehler unterlaufen sein. Wer kennt schon einen zander?
Hier die fischarten, die 1987 im ringkøbing fjord mit dem netz gefangen wurden. 			

Flussneunauge
Hering
Sprotte
Stint
Sandaal
Dorsch
Forelle
Bachforelle
Plötze
Aal
Aalmulte
Flunder
Neunauge
Hecht
Seezunge
 		 		  		 			Inzwischen kommen noch andere arten im fjord vor u.a. die meeräsche, sowie eine schnäpelart (helt).

Eine bachforelle wurde jetzt an den ese häusern gefangen und  mehrere hechte haben freunde von mir - vor einigen tagen -  im südlichen breich gelandet. Einer war um die 80 cm. Fabi hat heute die barsche geärgert und auch kapitale gefangen.

@Oelki
Annette melde dich mal, wir wollen doch etwas angeln gehen.


----------



## fLow.cux (7. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ all der arme junge ist nun schon genug hochgenommen worden , ich würde sagen es reicht;D obwohl ich selber gut gelacht habe ;D


----------



## carpfreak1990 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Wieso  hoch genommen worden?? Ihm wurd doch nur erklärt das es keine Zander im Fjord gibt.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Costas (7. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo

Und damit es auch in der Zukunft keine Missverständnisse entstehen, hier eine Aufklärung für unsere - und immer willkommene - jüngere Vertreter  und Anfänger:

So sieht ein Zander aus: LINK

Und so ein Barsch: LINK*

* A.d.R.: In dieser von Google zufällig ausgewählten Seite aus der Schweiz, wird der Barsch als "Egli" bezeichnet. Das ist die übliche und meiner Meinung nach auch schönere Bezeichnung für den Barsch 

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## fLow.cux (7. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Danke Costa du bist unser großer Fischkundelehrer


----------



## fLow.cux (7. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Wieso hoch genommen worden?? Ihm wurd doch nur erklärt das es keine Zander im Fjord gibt.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas


 alle lachen ihn aus das nenn ich hochgenommen 
naya nun ist ja auch vorbei  


gibt es iwas neues in hvide & umgebung ??


----------



## tom95 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich angel schon lange genug, um Zander von Barschen zu unterscheiden und lebe auch lange genug, um Russen von Deutschen zu unterscheiden. 

Kann sein, dass sie vorher an einem der Put&Takes waren und sie dort gefangen haben#c. Ich weiß nur, dass sie dort Zander in der Box hatten!


----------



## FangeNichts5 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



tom95 schrieb:


> Ich angel schon lange genug, um Zander von Barschen zu unterscheiden und lebe auch lange genug, um Russen von Deutschen zu unterscheiden.
> 
> Kann sein, dass sie vorher an einem der Put&Takes waren und sie dort gefangen haben#c. Ich weiß nur, dass sie dort Zander in der Box hatten!


 
Vielleicht eine andere Möglichkeit: Wolfsbarsche
Sehen ja dem Zander recht ähnlich.

Sonst könnten es ja auch recht hell gefärbte Forellen, hell gefärbte Barsche oder auch MeFo´s oder Lachse gewesen sein.
Von Zandern in P&T habe ich noch nichts gehört.

Wie viel hast du denn von den Zandern gesehen? Nur so halb in der Box oder wurden sie dir richtig gezeigt?

MFG
Timo


----------



## tom95 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Lagen komplett sichtbar.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Dann werden es wohl Wolfsbarsche gewesen sein, denn für nen Zander müsste man dann ja schon etwas fahren

MFG
Timo


----------



## tom95 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

#d es waren Zander


----------



## Costas (7. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



tom95 schrieb:


> Ich angel schon lange genug, um Zander von Barschen zu unterscheiden und lebe auch lange genug, um Russen von Deutschen zu unterscheiden.
> 
> Kann sein, dass sie vorher an einem der Put&Takes waren und sie dort gefangen haben#c. Ich weiß nur, dass sie dort Zander in der Box hatten!



@Tom

Ein Fehler kann es jedem passieren. Ist ja überhaupt nichts schlimmes dabei. Hier wird einem gern geholfen. Nun ist es aber eindeutig, dass Dein Vater und Du Zander mit einem anderen Fisch (höchstwahrscheinlich Barsch) verwechselt habt. *Es gibt keine Zander hier*.... in der ganzen Region nicht. Und vor allem nicht in Put & Take-Seen.

Eine andere Frage an Dich. Du sagst, Du kannst Russen von Deutschen unterscheiden. Kannst Du auch Russen von Leuten aus Polen, Litauen, Lettland und Ukraine unterscheiden? #c

Gruss
Costas


----------



## tom95 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Einen Zander zu erkennen ist doch keine Kunst, das kann jeder, der schonmal einen gesehen hat.

Nein, aber mein Vater kann russisch.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich denke, wir lassen diese Debatte jetzt mal sein. Schließlich waren wir nicht dabei, allerdings gibt es auch keinen Beweis für Zander im Fjord. So kann sich jeder seinen Teil denken:m

MFG
Timo


----------



## carpfreak1990 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Ich denke, wir lassen diese Debatte jetzt mal sein. Schließlich waren wir nicht dabei, allerdings gibt es auch keinen Beweis für Zander im Fjord. So kann sich jeder seinen Teil denken:m
> 
> MFG
> Timo


 
Moin ich seh das genau wie Timo.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## fLow.cux (7. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

jop timo hat recht


----------



## fLow.cux (8. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

In anderen Threads liest man das in vielen Orten schon der Herbsthering da ist wie sieht es in Hvide aus ? Oder werden immer noch Hornie gezogen?


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (8. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

hallo in hvide sande sind sie noch nicht da.

wir haben hier mit otto schon schöne barsche und forellen gefangen.

bericht folgt dann

mfg

ps: wie ich von uwe gehört habe sind doch vereinzeln heringe schon da


----------



## fLow.cux (9. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

dashört sich ja gut an


----------



## carpfreak1990 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Was lauft zur zeit in HS?? oder seit ihr alle so beschäftigt mit dem Angeln?? 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## happyhiller (10. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo HS Gemeinde.
Bei mir ist es in der letzten Oktoberwoche auch endlich mal soweit. Die letzten Jahre hat war ich immer nur eine Woche auf Fehmarn. Dieses Jahr schaff ich beides #g
Ich wäre dankbar für ein paar generelle Tips.
Unser Häuschen steht 75 M vom Strand entfernt in Argab und ich würde z.B gerne wissen welche Strandabschnitte gut für die Brandung sind bei einer Wurfweite bis max. 100 M, wo gibt es evt. Molen zum "Plattfischen" mit leichterem Gerät, wo gibt es Heringsplätze und kann man vielleicht sogar bei gutem Wetter eine Dorschtour mit'm Kutter planen?

Ich habe leider keinen Plan und da hier so viel von Insider drinne steht weiß ich nicht wie ich als "Neuling" am besten an die Sache rangehe. #c
Nur eines steht für mich fest: Alles geht nicht sonst steht mir wahrscheinlich eine Ehescheidung bevor.|krach:
Ich nehm also nichts für einen Froellenp...äh Put and Take mit.


----------



## Michael_05er (10. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hi,
mit Brandungstipps halte ich mich zurück, aber für alles andere solltest Du nach Hvide Sande fahren, das sind 5 Minuten von Argab aus, da kannst Du Heringe angeln (an beiden Seiten der Schleuse), evtl. Plattfische an den Molen Richtung Meer und Kuttertouren gibt es da auch. Hier mal eine Karte vom Hafen: http://hvidesande.dk/lystfiskeri/de/hvidesande_hafen_karte.htm
Kuttertouren: http://www.codhunter.dk/ oder http://www.sandormskiosken.dk/de/hochseeangeln.htm

Ansonsten kannst Du hier im Thread (und auf der Hvide-Sande-Seite) ein wenig schmökern, da werden immer mal wieder Tipps gegeben (ja, 200 Seiten sind zu viel um alles zu lesen, aber das wiederholt sich )
Grüße,
Michael

P.S.: Schau Dir mal die Küstenlinie bei Google maps aus der Nähe an, da kannst Du vielleicht sehen, wo das tiefe Wasser näher am Ufer ist. Irgendwo in diesem Thread findest Du auch einen link zu einem Tidekalender, der könnte Dir helfen.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Also Argab ist keine Schlechte gehen, zum Brandungsangeln. Auch die Molen von Hvide Sande sind gut. Wie Michael_05er schon sagt Heringe kannst im Hafen fangen. Ne Dorschtour ist bei guten wetter immer gut. Du musst nur sehen ob du es abkannst. Ostsee ist nicht gleich Nordsee. Das Geschirr dazu solltest du auch eine Nummer Kräftiger wählen, als auf der Ostsee. Du kannst auch mit dem Ostseegechirr fischen, aber bedenke das auch mal ein 10kg fisch einsteigen kann. Also lieber ne rute mit 200g-300g oder ne 30lbs rute mit einer Stationärrolle in der größe 5000-7000 oder eine Multirolle, mit 20er oder 25er geflochtene. Pilker bis 400g gramm sollten auch nicht fehlen. Oktopus und Makkvorfächer werden oft gefischt, aber du kannst auch mit Heringsstück oder Heringsfilets fischen. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (11. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

hallo, so ich stand keinmal in hvide sande zum angeln. ich war viel in nymdegab auf barsch und hecht. habe gestern auch das erste mal einen hecht auf spinner gefangen.

costas habe ich auch besucht. sehr freundlicher kerl.

achso und aus dem put und take see in norre nebel habe ich gestern eine 5 kilo forelle gefangen.

mfg


----------



## kenito (11. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

petri,wie siehts denn mit den heringen aus?


----------



## fLow.cux (11. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

hat sich glaub ich nicht viel zum letzten mal getan wo iwer los war


----------



## carpfreak1990 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@WolfsburgVirus Petri dir, war der Hecht groß??

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo in hvide sande sind sie noch nicht da.
> 
> wir haben hier mit otto schon schöne barsche und forellen gefangen.
> 
> ...


 




Hallo Fabi,#h

Glückwunsch zu den Barschen.Dazu gibts schöne Brat-
kartoffel und einen Salat?:l
Mit welchem Köder hast du die Stachelritter erwischt?


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## happyhiller (12. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Vielen Dank für die Infos und die Links. Ich binn dann mal guter Hoffnung daß ich als Neuling "schneiderfrei" zurückkomme. 
Ein bekannter von mir ist momentan in HS.

SMS Donnerstag 09.09 : Starker Landwind, Makrelen schon weg und Heringe noch nicht da, morgen geht es auf'Kutter.

SMS 12.09: Kutter war OK, zu zweit zehn maßige Dorsche und drei kleine Makrelen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Happyhiller,#h

möglicherweise sehen wir uns in HS,ende Oktober.:m
Bin dann auch für 1 Woche mit der Family vor Ort.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## happyhiller (12. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Immer gerne. Für Angelfreunde hab doch immer auch ne kalte Dose übrig.


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



happyhiller schrieb:


> Immer gerne. Für Angelfreunde hab doch immer auch ne kalte Dose übrig.


 



Die Einladung hört sich doch schon mal gut an.#6
Übers Treffen quatschen wir noch,wenn es so weit 
ist.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Oelki (13. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo alle zusammen, :vik:

nun bin ich wieder da. 

Hier mein Fangberricht: 

1. Fang Tag: ein Seehund, es muß einer von Ottos Seehunden gewesen sein, er winkte mir zu und meinte es gäbe derzeit keine Fische denn sein Bäuchlein sei nun gut gefüllt, dann lachte er mich fröhlich an und tauchte ab.  Wind aus Nordwest, 14°C, Nordmole, 

2. Fang Tag: Hafeneinfahrt Süd: Pose, 2m Vorfach mit Garnelen, 95er Lumb. Schöner Sonnenuntergang. Wind aus West.

3. Fang Tag: Schleuse, Windstill, Oberflächenwobbler, 83er Leng, Sonnenuntergang fotographiert, leider Speicher voll, kein Bild vom Fisch, der liegt jetzt in unserer Gefriertruhe.

4. Fang Tag: und leider verfrühter Abreise Tag, weil Sturm aus Ost, 1,5 Makrelen, geräuchert und mit Dill gewürzt, inzwischen zusammen mit Bratkartoffeln verspeist. Und Fischbrötchen mit kaltgeräuchertem Heilbutt.

Heringe noch nicht da, es sei zu warm gewesen, so die Meinung des Angelladenmenschens aus Deutschland beim Fischmuseum. 
Wollte dort Fahrt auf Solea buchen, hätte ich in erster Woche machen sollen, dachte da erhole ich mich erst mal, Pech, dann war zuviel Sturm und sie fuhr erst Freitag, für ne 10Stundenfahrt, die wär mir aber zu lang gewesen, außerdem waren wir da schon wieder fast zu Hause.

Tja nun, das Nächste Mal weiß ich Bescheid. Wenn ich in 20 Jahren in Rente gehe, dann kann ich länger in HS bleiben, fragt sich nur obs dann noch Fische gibt.

Petri Annette


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

der hecht hatte 45cm, ja jürgen schön gebraten und so gegessen. ich mag ja nicht gerne fisch 

ja oelki ich dachte du wolltest dich bei otto melden wegen treffen, hast ja nicht gemacht.

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> der* hecht* hatte 45cm, ja jürgen schön gebraten und so gegessen. ich mag ja nicht gerne fisch
> 
> ja oelki ich dachte du wolltest dich bei otto melden wegen treffen, hast ja nicht gemacht.
> 
> mfg


 


@ Fabi,#h

bei uns nennt man so etwas eine "Luftpumpe".|supergri|supergri|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Fabi,#h
> 
> bei uns nennt man so etwas eine "Luftpumpe".|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> ...



ja ich weiss aber da es der erste war habe ich ihn mitgenommen hihi. achso ich soll alle schön von otto grüssen

mfg


----------



## Costas (13. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> ja ich weiss aber da es der erste war habe ich ihn mitgenommen hihi. achso ich soll alle schön von otto grüssen
> 
> mfg



den  kann man schon mitnehmen, keine frage. 

und wie hast du diesen killer gefangen ? :q


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> den  kann man schon mitnehmen, keine frage.
> 
> und wie hast du diesen killer gefangen ? :q



hahaha ich weiss was du hören willst costas. natürlich mit dem geschenkten spinner den ich von dir bekommen habe. echt super teil:vik:

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hahaha ich weiss was du hören willst costas. natürlich mit dem geschenkten spinner den ich von dir bekommen habe. echt super teil:vik:
> 
> mfg


 



@ Fabi,#h

hast du den Killer alleine ausgedrilll,oder mußte Muttern
helfen? |supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Fabi,#h
> 
> hast du den Killer alleine ausgedrilll,oder mußte Muttern
> helfen? |supergri
> ...



nein habe ich eben gerade alleine hinbekommen. mutters musste nur hier bei helfen. 5,1 kilo


----------



## fLow.cux (13. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*




Oelki schrieb:


> 2. Fang Tag: Hafeneinfahrt Süd: Pose, 2m Vorfach mit Garnelen, 95er Lumb. Schöner Sonnenuntergang. Wind aus West.
> 
> 3. Fang Tag: Schleuse, Windstill, Oberflächenwobbler, 83er Leng, Sonnenuntergang fotographiert, leider Speicher voll, kein Bild vom Fisch, der liegt jetzt in unserer Gefriertruhe.


 


guter bericht nur frage ich mich wie du tiefseefische vor der hafeneinfahrt gefangen hast das ist so gut wie unmöglich entweder waren sie krank oder... keine ahnung merkwürdigt naya petri heil !!


----------



## carpfreak1990 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin, 

Petri dir Fabi, schöne Forelle. Angelst nur im Nymindegab oder auch in anderen Forellenseen? 

@OelkiDas würd mich auch mal interessiern mit den fischen. Dann müsste man ja keine Kuttertourn mehr machen um sone fische zufangen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Costas (13. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



fLow.cux schrieb:


> guter bericht nur frage ich mich wie du tiefseefische vor der hafeneinfahrt gefangen hast das ist so gut wie unmöglich entweder waren sie krank oder... keine ahnung merkwürdigt naya petri heil !!



das war doch nur ein witz von oelki :q


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Petri dir Fabi, schöne Forelle. Angelst nur im Nymindegab oder auch in anderen Forellenseen?
> 
> ...



in nymindegab habe ich auf forelle garnicht geangelt. habe in norre nebel und in lydum an den forellen puffs geangelt.

mfg


----------



## Oelki (13. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Tja Fabi,

habe Otto ne SMS geschickt und ganz oft angerufen, aber er hat den Hörer nicht abgenommen. In Deutschland hätte die Telekom irgendwann das Gebimmel beendet!

Habe Otto ne Mail geschrieben, gab auch gute Gründe, leider, bedaure das wohl am meisten. War vielleicht das erste und letzte mal in HS! :c Aber mein Urlaub besteht eben nicht nur aus sorgloser Zeit beim Angeln verbringen. _Das ist der kleine Unterschied!_

Gruß Annette

PS war der Hecht nicht untermaßig?


Also Costas,

das war eigentlich kein Scherz. 

Vielleicht habe ich die Wahrheit ein bischen verdreht.....|bla: und den Fangort falsch beschrieben|rolleyes, aber sonst stimmt alles.


----------



## Costas (13. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> Tja Fabi,
> 
> habe Otto ne SMS geschickt und ganz oft angerufen, aber er hat den Hörer nicht abgenommen. In Deutschland hätte die Telekom irgendwann das Gebimmel beendet!
> 
> ...



Annette, ich habe letzte Woche ähnliche Erfahrungen mit einer gewissen Person aus dem AB gehabt, deren Name ich hier nicht nennen möchte.....sprich abgemacht und nicht erschienen, falsches Telefon für mich aufgeschrieben usw. |gr:

Der Hecht war übrigens nicht untermassig. Mindestmass hier ist 40 cm und kein Einheimischer sagt was, wenn welche kleinere Exemplare mitgenommen werden.

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> Tja Fabi,
> 
> habe Otto ne SMS geschickt und ganz oft angerufen, aber er hat den Hörer nicht abgenommen. In Deutschland hätte die Telekom irgendwann das Gebimmel beendet!
> 
> ...






Hallo Annette,#h

in DK dürfen sie Örtlich sogar noch kleiner sein.
Aber sie müssen mind. 45cm sein,damit man sie
als "Killer" bezeichnen darf.
Alles Gute für zu Hause.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> in nymindegab habe ich auf forelle garnicht geangelt. habe in norre nebel und in lydum an den forellen puffs geangelt.
> 
> mfg


 

Aso ok in Norre Nebel habe ich bis her nur 3 gefischt und meine größte forelle war dort 2,5kg.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## fLow.cux (13. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

ich hab heute vor der schleuse einen 20 kg guppie gefangen gebissen auf nen haken .


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



fLow.cux schrieb:


> ich hab heute vor der schleuse einen 20 kg guppie gefangen gebissen auf nen haken .


 





Ohne dich zu kennen,ich behaupte,du lügst.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


PS,solltest du auf Annette anspielen,so habe ich aus gut
unterrichteten Kreisen vernommen: Ein Fischer hat ihr die
Fische zugeworfen,und sie hat sie dann gefangen.
Aber wie bereits gesagt,Gerüchte und nichts als Gerüchte.

Gruß
Jürgen |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## fLow.cux (13. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

also bezieht sich ihr gefangen auf nichts rausgehohlt sondern geworfen gefangen ;D naya das muss man wissen . 
jonas und ich haben schon mega abgelacht wie schlecht die leute anfangen zu lügen


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



fLow.cux schrieb:


> also bezieht sich ihr gefangen auf nichts rausgehohlt sondern geworfen gefangen ;D naya das muss man wissen .
> jonas und ich haben schon mega abgelacht* wie schlecht die leute anfangen zu lügen *


 


Man sollte auch lernen,zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen. :m

Und schöne Grüße an deinen Guppie.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Oelki (14. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hey flow.cux,

meinst du jetzt mit "...schlecht anfangen zu lügen..." meine kleine Storry? 

Ich habe meiner Phantasie freien Lauf gelassen, sicher habe ich übertrieben, aber tun wir Angler das nicht alle?
Und macht das nicht gerade unsere Geschichten so besonders?

Schön dass du darüber lachen kannst, das war ja auch beabsichtigt. Aber gelogen habe ich nicht, denn ich wollte keinen hinters Licht führen, denn ich weiß ja, dass sich hier jeder in HS auskennt und weiß welche Fische an der Schleuse und im Hafen gefangen werden können.

Leng, Lumb und Hornhecht liegen wirklich in meiner Gefriertruhe, jedoch stammen sie aus dem Fischladen nicht aus dem Hafenwasser!

Schade, dass du das nicht gleich erkannt hast, so wie Costa oder Jürgen, der allerdings schon einen detaierten Bericht von dem Megadrill bekommen hat.

#hNichts für ungut, herzlichst Oelki


----------



## Oelki (14. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Fabi und Costas,

glaube euch ja das der Fisch maßig war, denke halt immer an unsere Maße hier und da fehlen dann noch 5cm.

Außerdem hat nen Kollege mal gemeint, das die Hechte unter 60cm relativ mehr Gräten haben, und man deshalb die kleineren zurücksetzen sollte.

OK ich hoffe er war lecker!:q

HG Oelki


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (14. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hallo Fabi und Costas,
> 
> glaube euch ja das der Fisch maßig war, denke halt immer an unsere Maße hier und da fehlen dann noch 5cm.
> 
> ...



hallo keine ahnung ich mag ja kein fisch. werde ihn mal ein bekannten zum probieren geben

mfg


----------



## fLow.cux (14. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

hey Oelki , 

du manchmal kann man sich garnicht sicher sein was hier nun ernst ist und was nicht . letztes jahr meinte doch jemand er hätte ne bachforelle in der brandung gefangen . war 100 & davon überzeugt und am ende stellte sich raus das es nen wittling wa . also immer skepsis anbringen ist vll . falsch aber ich bin mistrauisch man erlebt in hs viel sone "freaks"!


----------



## Costas (14. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo keine ahnung ich mag ja kein fisch. werde ihn mal ein bekannten zum probieren geben
> 
> mfg



WASSSS? Was meinst Du damit? Noch nie Fisch gegessen?


----------



## Michael_05er (14. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ein Fischer hat ihr die
> Fische zugeworfen,und sie hat sie dann gefangen.


|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

Gut, ich gebe zu, ich habe bei Oelkis Bericht auch die Stirn gerunzelt. Aber wenn das so ist: Auch so einen Fisch muss man erst mal "fangen"! Von alleine wäre ich aber nicht darauf gekommen...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (14. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> WASSSS? Was meinst Du damit? Noch nie Fisch gegessen?



doch aber nicht viel. ich räucher ja auch und so. wie sie schmecken müssen weiss ich. aber gerne esse ich kein fisch pfui


----------



## carpfreak1990 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> doch aber nicht viel. ich räucher ja auch und so. wie sie schmecken müssen weiss ich. aber gerne esse ich kein fisch pfui


 
Angeln macht auch mehr spass als essen. Ich muss auch nicht wie mein dad am liebsten 5tage fische in der Woche essen. 1 in der Woche reicht. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> doch aber nicht viel. ich räucher ja auch und so. wie sie schmecken müssen weiss ich. aber gerne esse ich kein fisch pfui


 


Hallo Fabi,#h

versuch es mal mit destillierter Forelle.Ist für den Magen
auch wesentlich bekömmlicher.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Pinn (14. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ist das sowas wie Aquavit?

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Oelki (14. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hey Michael,

ich freue mich immer, wenn mir einer auf den Leim geht.


@Fabi,

#dich bin sprachlos.....du isst kein Fisch?


Hey Jürgen,

so war das gar nich der Fischer hat ihn mir nicht nur zugeworfen, er hat auch die Drecksarbeit mit dem Ausnehmen gemacht und ich konnte mir den Fisch aussuchen, dann hat er das Filet liebevoll in braunes Papier gewickelt und zum Abschied noch mal drüber gestreichelt.


@flow.cux,

tja hier werden so manche komische Geschichten erzählt, manch einer landet beim Brandungsangeln in den Dünen, oder mag kein Fisch, oder verwechselt nen Wittling mit einer Bachforelle, oder Seehunde fressen dir den Hering vom Haken usw.
Aber dieses Anglerlatein...es ist herlich:vik:diese abenteuerlichen storrys zu lesen.

HG Oelki


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (15. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hey Michael,
> 
> ich freue mich immer, wenn mir einer auf den Leim geht.
> 
> ...



hallo nein wenig und nicht so gerne.

mfg


----------



## FangeNichts5 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Fabi
Was bist du denn für ein Angler! Erst die Biester erlegen und dann nicht essen.:q

MFG
Timo


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (15. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> @ Fabi
> Was bist du denn für ein Angler! Erst die Biester erlegen und dann nicht essen.:q
> 
> MFG
> Timo



jo aber da kenne ich viele von. aber dann freuen sich die anderen die dann immer mein fisch bekommen

mfg


----------



## FangeNichts5 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> jo aber da kenne ich viele von. aber dann freuen sich die anderen die dann immer mein fisch bekommen
> 
> mfg


 
Hauptsache ist ja auch, dass erlegte Fische sinnvoll verwertet werden. Und die größte Hauptsache ist ja der Spaß am Angeln

MFG
Timo


----------



## fLow.cux (15. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

ich mag auch nicht so gerne fisch ;D aber ich esse ihn meistens


----------



## carpfreak1990 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Wie läufst imom vor ort?

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Wie läufst imom vor ort?
> 
> gruß
> Jonas


 


Gut,

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (15. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Wie läufst imom vor ort?
> 
> gruß
> Jonas



Hier auch gut. Danke für die Nachfrage.

Gruss |wavey:
Costas


----------



## kenito (15. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

habt ihr denn alles schon für nächstes jahr gebcuht|supergri:m
GRuß Kenito


----------



## carpfreak1990 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Nein noch nicht, muss ja sehen ob der urlaub so genemingt wird. Zur not schalfe ich auch im auto 2wochen. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Nein noch nicht, muss ja sehen ob der urlaub so genemingt wird. *Zur not schalfe ich auch im auto 2wochen. *
> 
> gruß
> Jonas


 


Das riecht dann aber gut.|uhoh:

Gruß
Jürgen :m


----------



## Costas (15. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Nein noch nicht, muss ja sehen ob der urlaub so genemingt wird. Zur not schalfe ich auch im auto 2wochen.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas



Und ist hier auch verboten. Ausser du parkst an einem der Campingplätzen.

Tipp: Viele Campingplätze vermieten kleine Hütten für 1-2 Pers. Diese ohne Dusche und ohne fl. Wasser sind z.T. sehr günstig. 

GC |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Und ist hier auch verboten. Ausser du parkst an einem der Campingplätzen.
> 
> Tipp: Viele Campingplätze vermieten kleine Hütten für 1-2 Pers. Diese ohne* Dusche und ohne fl. Wasser *sind z.T. sehr günstig.
> 
> GC |wavey:


 


@ Costas,#h

egal,ob 2 Wochen im Auto,oder in der Hütte,der Mief
wird nicht weniger.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (15. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Costas,#h
> 
> egal,ob 2 Wochen im Auto,oder in der Hütte,der Mief
> wird nicht weniger.:m
> ...



@Jürgen

Du bist aber heute gut drauf, du Witzbold |rolleyes

GC


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> @Jürgen
> 
> *Du bist aber heute gut drauf, du Witzbold |rolleyes*
> 
> GC


 


@ Costas,#h

du hast es bemerkt.#6
Ich habe heute eine ganz beschissene Beerdigung hinter mir,
und wohl das falsche Ventil gewählt.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin, 

@Costas Das weiss ich das ich nich irgentwo Schalfen darf. Hab ja auch nie gesagt, das ich irgentwo Schlafe an der Straße. Ich kann ja auch zur not in den Fjord springen und nach den fischen tauchen, dann mieft es nicht.  

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Oelki (16. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Jonas,

nimm die kleine Hütte im Süden vom Fjord, da an der Strasse, gegenüber des Forellensees bei Nymindegab.

Die Hütte ist so alt, die hat ihren eigenen Mief und du kannst da auch gleich ins Wasser hüpfen und nen Fischstäbchen zum Frühstück fangen.


Hey Jürgen,

mein Beileid!

Ich dachte schon deine Rückenschmerzen und der Fußbruch seien verheilt, dass du so gut drauf bist.


@Fabi,

wann angelst du mir nen Fisch. Ich fange ja sowieso nie was, glaube die Fischen wissen dass ich sie so gerne esse.


HG Oelki


----------



## carpfreak1990 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Oelki schrieb:


> @Jonas,
> 
> nimm die kleine Hütte im Süden vom Fjord, da an der Strasse, gegenüber des Forellensees bei Nymindegab.
> 
> ...


 

Da hast recht, ist nicht zuweit. Um Fischstäbchen zu fangen.:q

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (17. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Oelki

Hallo Annette, habe erst jetzt deinen fangbericht gelesen, war sehr erstaunt über den erfolg und die folgenden postings.  Schade, dass wir uns nicht getroffen haben, dann hättest du sicherlich noch an der schleuse  einige schillerlocken gefangen. Den seehund, der dich beim angeln beobachtet bzw, begrüßt hat, habe ich vorher gefüttert mit beifang vom kutter und fischabfälle der angler, sonst hätte er dir die fische abgefressen.
Leider hat es nicht geklappt, deine versuche mich zu erreichen, waren leider zu schwach. Es liegen einfach mehrere gründe vor, dass es nicht geklappt hat, da ich u.a. noch von der außenwelt förmlich abgeschnitten bin. Habe mir ja einen virus eingefangen, der meine festplatte vernichtet hat. Momentan steht bei mir nur pc arbeit an, indem ich 30.000 daten sortiere, damit ich alles in geordneten bahnen bekomme. Online bin ich ganz selten, außerdem bin ich momentan nicht tagsüber im büro, sondern draußen am schaffen. Habe einen 20 stunden tag  förmlich.

Mit fabi war ich in den frühen abenstunden mehrmals am gewässer und er hat seinen ersten hecht gefangen, jedoch haben wir reichlich barsche und auch forellen gelandet. Es waren jedoch nur immer zwei stunden, wo ich mich frei machen konnte. Telefonisch konntest du mich auch nicht erreichen und wenn, dann landetest du bei inge, die jedoch nicht im hause war. Eine schriftliche nachricht habe ich nicht gesehen bzw. wurde mir nicht gesagt.  Eine pn über das anglerboad hätte mehr erfolg gebracht -oder kurz ein besuch, da ich auf dem gelände war. Die letzten zwei tage, musste fabi sein glück ohne mich versuchen, da ich in der nacht hals über kopf nach deutschland fahren musste, da meine mutter im alter von 91 jahre abends verstorben ist und ich alles in die wege leiten musste.  Bin seit gestern zurück  und erneut beginnt der zwanzig stunden tag, d.h. rund um die uhr,  da ich meinen vater mitgebracht habe der 95 jahre ist.
Wie du lesen kannst besteht mein zeit nicht nur aus angeln - ich mache auch noch etwas anderes die 18 std. 
Wäre jedoch gerne gekommen, leider ist  es schlecht gelaufen. Du hättest etwas mehr druck machen müssen, dann hättest du mich auch erreicht - das nächste mal, ein anruf erst ab 21 uhr - da mache ich eine pause und mache mir gedanken - wär hat wohl heute anrufen und wollte etwas von mir.
Nun lach doch mal und sei nicht sauer -
Gruß


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (18. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@otto ma guck dann hat ja alles geklappt in deutschland oder ?

mfg


----------



## *Esoxhunter* (19. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@LAC

Hallo Otto,
tut mir leid, daß Du momentan so´n Stress hast. Hab auch schon versucht Dich zu erreichen.
Wir sind Mitte Oktober jetzt doch noch für eine Woche bei Euch im Norden :vik:
Hab ja im Sommer 2009 mein Glück mit der Wathose in den Seen südlich vom Fjord versucht und viele kleine Fische gefangen. Wie sieht es im Oktober mit den Hechten aus; oder sollte ich vielleicht mal zur SkiernAu fahren, die Omme ist doch noch frei oder ?
Viele liebe Grüsse


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (19. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



*Esoxhunter* schrieb:


> @LAC
> 
> Hallo Otto,
> tut mir leid, daß Du momentan so´n Stress hast. Hab auch schon versucht Dich zu erreichen.
> ...



da kannst ja mit glück herbstheringe fangen

mfg


----------



## fLow.cux (19. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

ist die skjern au nicht schon zu also angelverbot bzw schonzeit ? 
was macht der hering und die brandung gibt es was neues  ?


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (19. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



fLow.cux schrieb:


> ist die skjern au nicht schon zu also angelverbot bzw schonzeit ?
> was macht der hering und die brandung gibt es was neues  ?



ja skern a muss dicht sein

mfg


----------



## Costas (19. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> ja skern a muss dicht sein
> 
> mfg



richtig, skjern b und c auch :q


----------



## carpfreak1990 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> da kannst ja mit glück herbstheringe fangen
> 
> mfg


 

Zu der Zrit braucht du eingtlich kein glück. Im Oktober sind die Herbstheringe da.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Zu der Zrit braucht du eingtlich kein glück. Im Oktober sind die Herbstheringe da.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas


 


Letztes Jahr so gut wie keine.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Aso ok. Dann mit glück :q.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## fLow.cux (19. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> richtig, skjern b und c auch :q


nun wollte ich mal das richtige au machen nun zeigt er es nicht an und gleich wird man hochgenommen :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Costas (19. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



fLow.cux schrieb:


> nun wollte ich mal das richtige au machen nun zeigt er es nicht an und gleich wird man hochgenommen :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:



wieso fühlst du dich jetzt angesprochen? liess nochmals meinen beitrag. das zitat ist nicht von dir.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (19. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Zu der Zrit braucht du eingtlich kein glück. Im Oktober sind die Herbstheringe da.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas



genau und ob du da glück brauchst. letztes jahr waren wir extra zu der zeit da und haben nichts gefangen

mfg


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (19. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> wieso fühlst du dich jetzt angesprochen? liess nochmals meinen beitrag. das zitat ist nicht von dir.



genau er meinete doch mich :vik:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> genau und ob du da glück brauchst. letztes jahr waren wir extra zu der zeit da und haben nichts gefangen
> 
> mfg


 
Darauf hat Jürgen, mich schon aufmerksam gemacht.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> wieso fühlst du dich jetzt angesprochen? liess nochmals meinen beitrag. das zitat ist nicht von dir.


 


Hei Costas,#h

es gibt halt Leute,die müssen sich mitteilen.Ob sinnvoll oder
nicht.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (19. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Darauf hat Jürgen, mich schon aufmerksam gemacht.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas



ja das kommt vor wenn mann zu allen sein senf dazu gibt und tut als wenn mann überall die ahnung von hat. #6^^


----------



## porscher (19. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

wer ist gerade von euch vor ort? kann man schon heringe fangen?


----------



## Costas (19. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



porscher schrieb:


> wer ist gerade von euch vor ort? kann man schon heringe fangen?



Ich war gestern in HS. Im Hafen hat kein Mensch geangelt. Nur bei den Put & Takes sind ein Paar Autos gestanden.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Ich war gestern in HS. Im Hafen hat kein Mensch geangelt. Nur bei den Put & Takes sind ein Paar Autos gestanden.


 
Vielleicht möchte ja kein Herbstheringe haben. Deswegen ist keiner da.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## porscher (20. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

die kommen bestimmt später?oder?habe noch nie gezielt auf herbstheringe gefischt.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (20. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



porscher schrieb:


> die kommen bestimmt später?oder?habe noch nie gezielt auf herbstheringe gefischt.



letztes jahr waren sie so gut wie garnicht da.

mfg


----------



## Jüü (20. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin,moin alle zusammen |wavey:
Bin jetzt schon wieder eine Woche zurück aus HS.War wieder ein super Urlaub mit Frau und Hundchen.Fischen war ich natürlich auch des öfteren.Zwei mal an der Schleuse,aber ohne Erfolg In Klittens Forellensee habe ich einige schöne Forellen gefangen.Eins hat mich aber doch sehr verwundert,als ich wie jeden Morgen mit unser Hundchen zum Fischerhafen von Lyngvig gelaufen bin mußte ich des öfteren feststellen wie die Fischer jede Mänge Minni Aale getötet und sauber gemacht haben...da braucht sich doch keiner zu wundern wenn man im Ringkobing Fjord keine vernünftigen Aale mehr fängtMich würde ja mal interessieren wie das Maß bei den Fischern ist;+
Gruß Jürgen M.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (20. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Jüü schrieb:


> Moin,moin alle zusammen |wavey:
> Bin jetzt schon wieder eine Woche zurück aus HS.War wieder ein super Urlaub mit Frau und Hundchen.Fischen war ich natürlich auch des öfteren.Zwei mal an der Schleuse,aber ohne Erfolg In Klittens Forellensee habe ich einige schöne Forellen gefangen.Eins hat mich aber doch sehr verwundert,als ich wie jeden Morgen mit unser Hundchen zum Fischerhafen von Lyngvig gelaufen bin mußte ich des öfteren feststellen wie die Fischer jede Mänge Minni Aale getötet und sauber gemacht haben...da braucht sich doch keiner zu wundern wenn man im Ringkobing Fjord keine vernünftigen Aale mehr fängt*Mich würde ja mal interessieren wie das Maß bei den Fischern ist;+*
> Gruß Jürgen M.



35,5 cm


----------



## Jüü (20. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Für mich waren das alles nur Schnürsenkel...was macht man mit solchen Binnfäden...#d


----------



## carpfreak1990 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Jüü schrieb:


> Für mich waren das alles nur Schnürsenkel...was macht man mit solchen Binnfäden...#d


 

Geh doch mal in die Fischgeschäfte dort werden fast nie große aale verkauft. Bratbinnfäden.:q Nein ich versteh es auch nicht. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> letztes jahr waren sie so gut wie garnicht da.
> 
> mfg


 


@ Fabi,#h

danke,das du meiner Meinung (Post 2065) bist.
Mancher muß sich zu allem äußern.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Jüü schrieb:


> Für mich waren das alles nur Schnürsenkel...was macht man mit solchen Binnfäden...#d


 

Schau dir mal die Fischgeschäfte in Holland an.Dort findest du auch überwiegend Schnürsenkel,weil dort nichts anderes
an Aal gegessen wird.In den Aalaufzuchtstationen in "D" und
"NL" wird der Fisch bereits nach Größe sortiert.Die Schnürsenkel von uns gehen nach "NL",und umgekehrt die größeren Aale nach "D" in den Handel.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (21. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

oh mann jürgen, kein doppelpost du alter mann :m:m:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> oh mann jürgen, kein doppelpost du alter mann :m:m:m


 


Hallo Fabi,#h

du wirst schon wissen,was du so von dir gibst.
Ich leider verstehs nicht.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Wolfsburg und j.breithardt wo liegt euer Problem?

@ all

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Planung fürs nächste Jahr für das Treffen aus? Würde mich gerne bereiterklären dort mitzuhelfen...

Gruß
David


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Schwingeangler44 schrieb:


> @ *Wolfsburg und j.breithardt wo liegt euer Problem?*
> 
> @ all
> 
> ...


 

@ David,#h

Fabi und ich haben keine Probleme miteinander.Und sollte
es doch so sein,so wäre es bestimmt nicht deine Baustelle.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Schwingeangler44 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Planung fürs nächste Jahr für das Treffen aus? Würde mich gerne bereiterklären dort mitzuhelfen...


 
Vielleicht noch ein bisschen früh. Ich denke, bis zum Dezember/Januar, wo dann die meisten gebucht haben, kann man das nochmal ansprechen.
Nächstes Jahr würde ich dann auch etwas mithelfen. Beim letzten Treffen hat ja Marko das Heft in die Hand genommen, und wahrlich nicht schlecht#6

MFG
Timo


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ne war wirklich nicht schlecht...
Ich werde mal raussuchen wann ich dort hoch fahre...

Gruß
David


----------



## zander0001 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo
viele Grüße aus Hvide Sande.
Die ersten richtig fetten Heringe sind angekommen.
Haben heute bei viel Sonnenschein die ersten Heringe an der Schleuße gefangen. Ich hoffe jetzt gehts richtig los.


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



zander0001 schrieb:


> Hallo
> viele Grüße aus Hvide Sande.
> Die ersten richtig fetten Heringe sind angekommen.
> Haben heute bei viel Sonnenschein die ersten Heringe an der Schleuße gefangen. Ich hoffe jetzt gehts richtig los.


 



*Glückwunsch*.#6#6#6

das macht mir Mut für meinen Urlaub.Danke für die Info.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (21. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Schwingeangler44 schrieb:


> @ Wolfsburg und j.breithardt wo liegt euer Problem?
> 
> @ all
> 
> ...



genau schwingeangler. jürgen hat schon alles gesagt.

mfg


----------



## carpfreak1990 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



zander0001 schrieb:


> Hallo
> viele Grüße aus Hvide Sande.
> Die ersten richtig fetten Heringe sind angekommen.
> Haben heute bei viel Sonnenschein die ersten Heringe an der Schleuße gefangen. Ich hoffe jetzt gehts richtig los.


 
PETRI !!!!!

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Costas (21. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich habe heute auch gehört, dass einer in Hvide Sande in 3 Std. 5 Heringe gefangen hat.


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Ich habe heute auch gehört, dass einer in Hvide Sande* in 3 Std. 5 Heringe* gefangen hat.


 



@ Costas,#h

die 5 Stück sind doch gar nicht der springende Punkt.Die Größe ist entscheidend.
Der Drill soll sich sehr lange hingezogen haben.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## fischflotz (23. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> *Vielleicht noch ein bisschen früh. Ich denke, bis zum Dezember/Januar, wo dann die meisten gebucht haben, kann man das nochmal ansprechen*.
> Nächstes Jahr würde ich dann auch etwas mithelfen. Beim letzten Treffen hat ja Marko das Heft in die Hand genommen, und wahrlich nicht schlecht#6
> 
> MFG
> Timo


 
Wer bucht denn so spät
Also mein Urlaub steht für nächstes Jahr|supergri
Haus ist für Mai gebucht:q
Den Fischen hab ich auch schon Bescheit gesagt wann sie wieder in HS sein sollen:vik:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich kann auch erst im Januar buchen. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## porscher (23. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

hat schon jemand mehr als 5 heringe gefangen?


----------



## FangeNichts5 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Wer bucht denn so spät
> Also mein Urlaub steht für nächstes Jahr|supergri
> Haus ist für Mai gebucht:q
> Den Fischen hab ich auch schon Bescheit gesagt wann sie wieder in HS sein sollen:vik:


 
Nun ja, David und ich fahren aber auch erst im Juli hoch#6

MFG
Timo


----------



## LAC (23. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo freunde :q
da freue ich mich, daß schon fünf heringe gelandet wurden. Sind denn die seehunde auch schon da ? Letztes jahr im herbst, waren bis zu 17 stück in hvide sande und fraßen die wenigen heringe, die die angler am haken hatten, förmlich vom haken.
Ich hoffe, dass dieses jahr mehr heringe in hvide sande erscheinen, denn letztes jahr wurden kaum welche im herbst gefangen.
@ Exoshunter
jetzt hast du die möglichkeit, mich wieder zu erreichen. Betreffend der hechte in der skjern au - sie ist geschlossen, sowie andere fließgewässer auch.
Hecht geht nur im fjord in der nächsten zeit.
@ Jürgen
ich hoffe dir geht es gut, habe deinen termin verlegt, wann du in hvide sande bist - nenne mir noch mal die zeit per pn. Komme sicherlich noch vorher nach solingen - etwa in zwei wochen trudele ich im rheinland ein.
@ Fabi
so wie ich aus einem posting lese - wolltest du einen bericht schreiben - war es der, wo du mit sechs wörter erwähnst, dass du einen hecht gelandet hast :q Wenn ja, gratuliere ich
@ alle
wie es aussieht mit der angelei, kann ich momentan nichts sagen, da ich längere zeit nicht am gewässer war, jedoch kann ich mir vorstellen, dass es sehr gut aussieht, wenn man gezielt auf eine fischart geht z.b. im fjord oder auch in hvide sande auf hering - wenn die ersten schon gelandet wurden. 
Empfehlung: heringspaternoster ( kleine haken mit fischaut) wenn´s geht cirkle hooks 

http://www.google.com/images?client...tle&resnum=4&ved=0CDsQsAQwAw&biw=1064&bih=646

LG


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo freunde :q
> da freue ich mich, daß schon fünf heringe gelandet wurden. Sind denn die seehunde auch schon da ? Letztes jahr im herbst, waren bis zu 17 stück in hvide sande und fraßen die wenigen heringe, die die angler am haken hatten, förmlich vom haken.
> Ich hoffe, dass dieses jahr mehr heringe in hvide sande erscheinen, denn letztes jahr wurden kaum welche im herbst gefangen.
> @ Exoshunter
> ...


 

Hallo Otto,#h

schön,wieder von dir zu hören.Hoffentlich kommt das private wieder in geregelte Bahnen.Wegen meiner Termine melde ich mich bei dir mit PN.Du bist aber in allen Fällen zuerst bei mir.
Grüße auch an Inge und den "Alten".

Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (24. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

wir düpen auch im juni wieder hoch.

mfg


----------



## Schl@chter (24. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin 

Bin am ab dem 9.10 für eine Woche nähe Tarm wollte im Fijord auf Hecht und nen bissel in Hivde Sande auf Butt /Hering ,nu meine Frage ist es wirklich so schlecht an den Fijord ranzukommen mit der wathose so das ma unbedingt ein Boot braucht?


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (24. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Schl@chter schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Bin am ab dem 9.10 für eine Woche nähe Tarm wollte im Fijord auf Hecht und nen bissel in Hivde Sande auf Butt /Hering ,nu meine Frage ist es wirklich so schlecht an den Fijord ranzukommen mit der wathose so das ma unbedingt ein Boot braucht?



also ich war ja in nymdegab. da waren genug stellen wo gummistiefel gereicht haben. aber watthose wäre immer beser.

mfg


----------



## fischflotz (24. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Nun ja, David und ich fahren aber auch erst im Juli hoch#6
> 
> MFG
> Timo


Pah da sind denn keine Fische mehr da.:vik:


----------



## Schl@chter (24. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> also ich war ja in nymdegab. da waren genug stellen wo gummistiefel gereicht haben. aber watthose wäre immer beser.
> 
> mfg


 Hatte gelesen das viel schlamiger Untergrund sein soll werde dann wohl Wathose und Schlauchi mitnehmen .


----------



## Jörg2 (24. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo,

bin ab morgen in DK in der Nähe von Sondervig. Bin gespannt ob sich mehr als nur 5 Heringe überlisten lassen. Die letzten Jahre hatten wir eigentlich immer mal einen Tag dabei an dem es gut gelaufen ist. Ansonsten fahre ich Richtung Torsminde. An einen der beiden Orte läuft eigentlich immer etwas.  Auch bin ich gespannt wie es diesmal in der Brandung läuft. War gerade nochmal im Angelshop um mich mit ein paar Vorfächer einzudecken. Die Gegend um Houvig ist ja für die Brandung gar nicht so schlecht.

Ansonsten ist nochmal ein Versuch am Gelben Riff angesagt wenn das Wetter passt. 

Werde berichten wie es gelaufen ist.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (24. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Jörg2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin ab morgen in DK in der Nähe von Sondervig. Bin gespannt ob sich mehr als nur 5 Heringe überlisten lassen. Die letzten Jahre hatten wir eigentlich immer mal einen Tag dabei an dem es gut gelaufen ist. Ansonsten fahre ich Richtung Torsminde. An einen der beiden Orte läuft eigentlich immer etwas.  Auch bin ich gespannt wie es diesmal in der Brandung läuft. War gerade nochmal im Angelshop um mich mit ein paar Vorfächer einzudecken. Die Gegend um Houvig ist ja für die Brandung gar nicht so schlecht.
> 
> ...



gelben riff ?


----------



## carpfreak1990 (24. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Jörg2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin ab morgen in DK in der Nähe von Sondervig. Bin gespannt ob sich mehr als nur 5 Heringe überlisten lassen. Die letzten Jahre hatten wir eigentlich immer mal einen Tag dabei an dem es gut gelaufen ist. Ansonsten fahre ich Richtung Torsminde. An einen der beiden Orte läuft eigentlich immer etwas. Auch bin ich gespannt wie es diesmal in der Brandung läuft. War gerade nochmal im Angelshop um mich mit ein paar Vorfächer einzudecken. Die Gegend um Houvig ist ja für die Brandung gar nicht so schlecht.
> 
> ...


 

Moin meinst du nicht das Weisse Riff ??? Oder willst von Thyboron/Hirtshals raus, von dort aus gibt es Touren zum gelben Riff. Soweit ich weiss fährt die MS Fio (alte Lene From) imom nicht zum Gelbenriff. Und die Solea kommt mit ihren 3-14std. nicht soweit raus. 


gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin meinst du nicht das Weisse Riff ??? Oder willst von Thyboron/Hirtshals raus, von dort aus gibt es Touren zum gelben Riff. Soweit ich weiss fährt die MS Fio *(alte Lene From)* imom nicht zum Gelbenriff. Und die Solea kommt mit ihren 3-14std. nicht soweit raus.
> 
> 
> gruß
> Jonas


 



Hallo Jonas,#h

bitte kläre mich jetzt mal auf. Handelt es sich bei der MS Fio
und der Lene From nicht um 2 verschiedene Kutter?#c

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (24. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Jonas,#h
> 
> bitte kläre mich jetzt mal auf. Handelt es sich bei der MS Fio
> und der Lene From nicht um 2 verschiedene Kutter?#c
> ...


 
Hallo Jürgen, soweit ich weiss sind es 2 Kutter!! 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Jörg2 (24. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo,

wir fahren von Hanstholm mit der MS Yellow Reef. Von Hvide Sande fahre ich nicht mehr. Die Kutter sind einfach zu voll, die Anfahrtzeit ewig und die Stops immer sehr kurz. Wenn du dich da zwei, dreimal mit deinem Nachbar verhedderst, geht die Tour an dir vorbei.

Zu teuer sind sie im Vergleich auch. 

Wobei ich positiv sagen muss, dass wir i.d.R. ganz gut gefangen haben von der Solea. Muss mir das aber nicht mehr geben.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Costas (24. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Jörg2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir fahren von Hanstholm mit der MS Yellow Reef. Von Hvide Sande fahre ich nicht mehr. Die Kutter sind einfach zu voll, die Anfahrtzeit ewig und die Stops immer sehr kurz. Wenn du dich da zwei, dreimal mit deinem Nachbar verhedderst, geht die Tour an dir vorbei.
> 
> ...



Hallo Jörg

Bist Du mal mit der  MS Lene From gefahren? War da der Kutter auch zu voll? 

So viel ich weiss, Lene Froms Skipper ist bei Touren von über 15 Stunden mit max. 12 Leute gefahren und bei kürzeren mit max. 14 Leute. Und das obwohl er theoretisch Platz für bis 20 Leute hätte. 

Jetzt ist er auf die MS Fio umgezogen. Dort ist die max. zugelassene Gästezahl 36 und bei Übernachtung 24. Er fährt trotzdem mit max. nur 16 Personen.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## LAC (24. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Costas
kläre mich mal auf, was bedeutet: der Lene From Skipper ist umgestiegen auf dem MS Fio, hängt jetzt die Lene From am haken - oder wird sie ferngesteuert vom wohnzimmer aus. :q
Die fangergebnisse sahen ja bei der lene from sehr gut aus, wobei auch die fangergebnisse von der Solea nicht schlecht waren, wenn man bedenkt, dass sie nur in der südlichen nordsee ihren fisch fängt - weiße riff.

Wobei ich bordie Jörg2 recht geben muss, die fahrten von hanstholm zum gelben riff sind kürzer - hat man einen guten skipper, wird man fisch fangen - wenn nicht, wird man verschaukelt.

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen, alles klar, werde ich ausrichten.


----------



## Costas (25. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Costas
> kläre mich mal auf, was bedeutet: der Lene From Skipper ist umgestiegen auf dem MS Fio, hängt jetzt die Lene From am haken - oder wird sie ferngesteuert vom wohnzimmer aus. :q
> Die fangergebnisse sahen ja bei der lene from sehr gut aus, wobei auch die fangergebnisse von der Solea nicht schlecht waren, wenn man bedenkt, dass sie nur in der südlichen nordsee ihren fisch fängt - weiße riff.
> 
> ...



Hallo Otto

Während Deiner Abwesenheit ist hier einiges geschehen. Ich habe das an einer anderen Stelle im Forum schon erklärt. Also, der Skipper von Lene From fährt ab dieser Woche mit der MS Fio. Alle die bei ihm mit der Lene From gebucht haben, fahren jetzt einfach mit dem neuen Boot (MS Fio). Gleiches Team, gleiche Kontaktdaten und hoffentlich auch gleich gute Fangerfolge. Einziger Unterschid ist, dass das neue Schiff grösser ist und mehr Luxus hat. 

Die Lene From bleibt bis auf weiteres noch in Hvide Sande stehen. Ob und woher aus sie noch mit einem neuen Skipper weiterfährt wissen wir noch nicht.

Betreffend gelbem Riff. Es macht wirklich keinen Sinn von Hvide Sande aus zum gelben Riff zu fahren. Ich weiss auch nicht, wer sowas von Hvide Sande aus anbieten sollte. Vielleicht ist es was für Leute, die gern Schiffsrundfahrten machen.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## carpfreak1990 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo Otto
> 
> Während Deiner Abwesenheit ist hier einiges geschehen. Ich habe das an einer anderen Stelle im Forum schon erklärt. Also, der Skipper von Lene From fährt ab dieser Woche mit der MS Fio. Alle die bei ihm mit der Lene From gebucht haben, fahren jetzt einfach mit dem neuen Boot (MS Fio). Gleiches Team, gleiche Kontaktdaten und hoffentlich auch gleich gute Fangerfolge. Einziger Unterschid ist, dass das neue Schiff grösser ist und mehr Luxus hat.
> 
> ...


 
Moin, bin der meinung das die Lene From es angeboten hatte. Weiss jetzt nicht ob es dies auch mit der MS Fio gibt, müsste man mal auf der seite von ulrik nachschauen.
Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher kann mich auch irren.

Wie siehts mit den Heringen aus, sind die finger schon so voll mit schuppen das ihr nicht mehr schreiben könnt ??:q

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Dorschbande (25. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin, kann mir jemand sagen wie es zur Zeit mit Hering in HS aussieht?

Sorry, habe gerade ein paar Seiten zurück gelesen das wohl schon hering gefangen wird!


----------



## kenito (25. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin,genau würd mich auch mal interissieren


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin, bin der meinung das die Lene From es angeboten hatte. Weiss jetzt nicht ob es dies auch mit der MS Fio gibt, müsste man mal auf der seite von ulrik nachschauen.
> Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher kann mich auch irren.
> 
> *Wie siehts mit den Heringen aus, sind die finger schon so voll mit schuppen das ihr nicht mehr schreiben könnt ??:q*
> ...


 



Es werden wohl eher so wenige sein,dass sich das schreiben
nicht lohnt.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (25. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Es werden wohl eher so wenige sein,dass sich das schreiben
> nicht lohnt.:m
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



....oder man ist mit dem Fangen so sehr beschäftigt, dass man gar nicht zum schreiben kommt :q

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> ....oder man ist mit dem Fangen so sehr beschäftigt, dass man gar nicht zum schreiben kommt :q
> 
> Gruss #h
> Costas


 


@ Costas,#h

welche der beiden Möglichkeiten hälst du im Moment für
wahrscheinlicher?


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## kenito (25. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

also ich denke die erste wohl die zweiet wäre schöner:vik:|rolleyes


----------



## Pyrsi (25. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin alle zusammen 
Ich fahre jetz das kommende Wochenende ..sprich 1,2 und 3.10.2010 wieder nach Hvide Sande und ich wollte mal horchen ob mir jemand berichten kann wie es immoment da oben so läuft mit Hering und Butt ?
würde mich sehr über ne schnelle Antwort freuen !!
Bis dann und Petri Heil


----------



## carpfreak1990 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin, MS Fio macht genau da weiter wo die Lene From aufgehört hat. Auch wenn sich nur das Schiff geändert hat, hätte es sich auch anderes kommen können. 
http://www.codhunter.dk/11892/1285404253

gruß
Jonas


----------



## BiJo (25. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin Leute

hier kommt mal wieder ein Neuling!#d

Wir sind gestern mit der MS Fio draussen gewesen:l
Mein größter Dorsch war 10 Kilo schwer und die größten lagen bei 15 Kilo, aber das beste war der Leng von 13,75 Kilo. Makrellen waren auch da.
Die Anzahl an Fischen war super, ich hatte 10 große Fische und meine bessere Hälfte hatte auch 10 große:g.Kein Angler ist Schneider nach Hause gefahren und es wurde eine gute durchschnitt größe gefangen. Wir sind gestern 3 Fracks angefahren und im ersten habe ich "gut" gefangen. Auf dem zweiten habe ich viel verloren und habe dann für mich entschieden das ich genug habe#t und der Wind meinte das gleíche. 
Die Fio ist für eine angelnde Frau eigentlich ein gutes Schiff.
für uns hat sich die Tour gut gelohnt.|rolleyes

jetzt aber schlußsonst schreibe ich einen Roman
BiJo


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



BiJo schrieb:


> Moin Leute
> 
> hier kommt mal wieder ein Neuling!#d
> 
> ...


 



Glückwunsch,

sind schöne Fänge.#6
Wie lange wart ihr draußen?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@BiJo hast du fotos gemacht vom Schiff?? Wenn ja kannst die ja mal rein stellen. Und Natürlich Petri dir.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Pyrsi (26. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Tag zusammen von mir nochmal die Frage ob mir jemand sagen kann wie es immoment so aussieht mit Hering und Butt ?? bin ab Freitag rndlich wieder oben in Hvide Sande  
Petri


----------



## porscher (26. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

ich bin ab donnerstag wieder in hvide sande.


----------



## Klaul (26. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

*...und ich bin ab kommenden samstag in hs :m*


----------



## LAC (26. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ costas
danke für die auskunft, nun verstehe ich es trotzdem nicht, hat etwas mit dem alter zu tun, denn bei mir trennen sich zwischen skipper und eigner  normal welten. Hat der skipper gewechselt oder hat der eigner der lene from - weil die fahrten ja sehr gut waren, sich ein neues schiff angeschafft, das jetzt sein skipper bedient.
Oder ist skipper und eigner eine person, der sein kahn selbst steuert, damit die angler auch fische fangen und er eine scharfe kalkulation macht, damit auch was für ihn übrig bleibt - außer einer schönen fahrt und fisch.

@ BiJo
ich grüße dich recht herzlich - als neuling hier im board, hast du ja einen schönen einstieg gemacht. Gratulation für den fangerfolg!
Von wo bist du ausgelaufen - von hvide sande?

@ Porscher / @ Pyrsi
So wie hier gepostet wird und wie man mir berichtet hat, werden vereinzelt heringe gelandet. Ich selbst warte noch etwas, da ich nicht die ruhe habe, einen tag auf einige heringe zu warten. |supergri 
Pyrsi, wie es mit dem butt läuft, können nur die berichten, die momentan welche fangen. An den richtigen stellen wird es sicherlich laufen - wenn man genügend zeit hat.
Momentan regnet es, da gehen nur harte jungs angeln, bis sie weich geworden sind.|supergri

@Kaul
                                                                                      __________________
*Kleine Angler haben einen Vorteil: Der Fisch wirkt größer, wenn sie photographiert werden.*
_*
Da gebe ich dir recht - darf aber kein ander gegenstand sichtbar sein wie auto usw. im gras fotografiert, sieht es aus als wenn sie im schilf ständen
*_


----------



## porscher (26. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

otto wie soll das wetter in der kommenden woche werden?


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Otto,#h

wie warm ist es nächsten Donnerstag? Könntest du mir dann bitte noch sagen,um welche Zeit am Freitag die Schleusen 
geöffnet werden (und welche Tore).:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## porscher (26. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

und dann möchte ich noch wissen, ob bei breithardt zu hause alles ok ist.


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



porscher schrieb:


> und dann möchte ich noch wissen, ob bei breithardt zu hause alles ok ist.


 



Warum fragst du ihn nicht?:m
Oder soll Otto dir das auch noch beantworten?#c

|wavey:


----------



## Costas (26. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ costas
> danke für die auskunft, nun verstehe ich es trotzdem nicht, hat etwas mit dem alter zu tun, denn bei mir trennen sich zwischen skipper und eigner  normal welten. Hat der skipper gewechselt oder hat der eigner der lene from - weil die fahrten ja sehr gut waren, sich ein neues schiff angeschafft, das jetzt sein skipper bedient.
> Oder ist skipper und eigner eine person, der sein kahn selbst steuert, damit die angler auch fische fangen und er eine scharfe kalkulation macht, damit auch was für ihn übrig bleibt - außer einer schönen fahrt und fisch.



Hallo Otto

Ich weiss nicht, wie die Besitzerverhältnisse der Lene From waren. Sofern ich weiss, gehört sie heute dem Eigner von MS Bodil aus Thyboron. Dieser (auch ein Skipper) versucht für die Lene From ein neues Team zu finden, damit sie weiterfahren kann. Ob und woher aus sie weiterfahren wird, wissen wir noch nicht. Sie ist zur Zeit noch am alten Platz in Hvide Sande "geparkt".

Der Skipper, der mit der Lene From bis diese Woche gefahren ist fährt jetzt mit einem neuen Boot, die MS Fio. Nach wie vor, ist er verantwortlich für die Vermarktung, Booking, Fahrten usw. Alle die beim ihm auf der Lene From für zukünftige Touren gebucht haben,  fahren jetzt zu den gleichen Preisen und Bedingungen mit dem neuen Boot. Wie jetzt die Eignerverhältnisse beim neuen Boot sind, kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Für uns Angler ist nur von Interesse, dass es genug Angebote von Hvide Sande aus gibt und durch die steigende Konkurrenz die Preise attraktiv gehalten werden. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Pyrsi (26. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Danke soweit 
hört sich aber so an als würde es sich noch nicht so richtig lohnen mit dem hering ;(
naja dann wird die pilkrute noch mitgenommen und die Brandungsausrüstung sowieso  ich hoffe das beste !!


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (26. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



porscher schrieb:


> otto wie soll das wetter in der kommenden woche werden?



ist der otto der wettergott ?????????? guck hier und das kann sich täglich ändern: http://www.zoover.de/danemark/jutland/hvide-sande/wetter


----------



## Klaul (26. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

*moin, das wetter soll in der nächsten woche überwiegend trocken bleiben, am tage bis 15°, windboen bis 6 aus ost/nordost.*
*wünsche euch noch einen schönen sonntag  #h*
*gruss*
*klaus*


----------



## Mulleman (26. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



porscher schrieb:


> hat schon jemand mehr als 5 heringe gefangen?





Hi, 

yess .... ich war eine Woche in Hvide Sande ... in der Brandung gleich neben der Hafeneinfahrt, also Südmole nach Süden den Strand entlang zwei Schollen gefangen. 

Vor der Schleuse habe ich an drei Tagen 6, 5 und 8 Heringe gefangen, wobei ich ca. je 3 Stunden aktiv geangelt habe.


----------



## SundRäuber (26. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

komme gerad  aus  DK   gestern bei  strahlendem Sonnenschein...direkt  an der Schleuse  gab es bei jedem Wurf ( 5m vom Ufer weg direkt an der Brücke) Hering satt. Jeder Wurf nen Treffer  und nach  45 min  hab ich das  angeln  eingestellt und bin mit  50 Heringen nach Hause.


----------



## Pyrsi (26. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ SundRäuber
kann man das wirklich glauben  
wenns der fall ist hast du meine motivation gerade um 200 prozent gesteigert


----------



## LAC (26. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Porscher
das wetter ist durchwachsen, es kann sich ja ständig hier an der westküste ändern, bei wind von nord-ost, ist die angelei an der schleuse zur seeseite ja ganz gut, dann bekommt man nicht so schnell eine lederhaut. Nebenbei erwähnt, zuhuse bei jürgen sieht es gut aus,  ich kenne dort inzwischen die hot spots, es läuft immer was - wenn wir uns treffen.|supergri

@ Costas
danke für die ausführliche information, dann warten ich mal ab, wie sich dieses entwickelt.
Ja, ich gebe dir recht, wenn mehrere angelkutter in hvide sande stationiert sind, belebt es hvide sande. Wobei sich die eigner dann gedanken machen sollten, damit sie ihrer kahn voll bekommen. Das kann sich positiv für die angler entwickeln, wenn scharf kalkulierte preise angeboten werden. Kann aber auch so scharf werden, dass ein orkan von beschwerden sich anhäufen, weil man bei der kalkulation, die zig faktoren die anfallen können, falsch durchleuchtet hat. Ich hoffe alles läuft gut, jedoch sind ja genug fälle bekannt, wo man in dk gebucht, bezahlt und noch heute auf die angelfahrt wartet. 

Leider kann man die angler nicht mit einem lasso einfangen und das wetter d.h. die nordsee hat man auch nicht im griff.

Wobei der fischbestand in der südlichen nordsee, nicht zu vergleichen ist mit der nördlichen nordsee, d.h. die norwegische rinne bzw. das gelbe riff - wer dort liegt in der nähe hat heimvorteil.

Wird wohl alles gut gehen, denn von der westküste werden für touristen in der sommerzeit auch tagestouren nach kopenhagen angeboten, die angenommen werden - da ist eine strecke etwa 400 km. 

@ SundRäuber
Gratulation für den fang ! War ja auch ein traumafter sonnentag, momentan sieht es mit dem wetter nicht so gut aus, werde morgen oder übermorgen mal mein glück versuchen - nur zwei stunden. Bin wirklich gespannt, wie es aussieht.


----------



## porscher (26. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ sundräuber
haben die heringe nur gestern gebissen?wie oft hast du es in der einen woche probiert?


----------



## BiJo (26. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo alle beisammen

Ich habe ein paar fragen und ein paar antworten
zuerst die antworten

@ Breithardt: wir waren 22 Stunden draußen abfahrt 0Uhr
ankunft ca.21.30uhr

@ carpfreak1990: wir haben leider keine Fotos gemacht aber der Skipper schau mal unter www.codhunter.dk.
mein angelnachbar war der mit dem großen Leng
:vik:
@ LAC: wir sind direkt von HV losgefahren.

jetzt meine fragen

welche einstellungen muß ich machen um diesen beitrag sofort zu finden ohne lange zusuchen?#q
wie finde ich schneller zu Themen die mich interessieren?
im voraus vielen dank 
daich morgen frühraus muß |gutenach


----------



## jottweebee (26. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Oben am Anfang dieser Seite unter Themen-Optionen: abonnieren auswählen.


----------



## SundRäuber (26. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

War  von Donnerstag  bis  Sonntag  in Blavand   nur  übers WE  Familienbesuch..Sonnabend  bei  traumhaftem Wetter   nach Hvide Sande...fix  bei  Kott   noch  nen Patternoster geholt...weil das  erste innerhalb kurzer  Zeit vom Meeresgrund verschlungen  wurde an erster Stelle. Wie gesagt dann den Platz  gwechselt  direkt an der Brücke keine 5 Meter wech geschmissen und jeder Wurf  war nen Treffer.Angelzeit  war  Samstag   ab 15 Uhr bei strahlendem Sonnenschein.Heute  morgen wollt  ich eigentlich noch bisl die Butt's  ärgern in Vejers  Strand  aber  von morgens an hat es durchgängig Bindfäden geregnet.Also frühzeitige  Rückreise nach  HH.

@ Pyrsi  bei Kott  konnt  ich  dem Gespräch des Verkäufers  entnehmen das  Sie  am Freitag dort  auch schon gut gefangen haben.

Und  immer schön aufpassen das  die  Robben  Euch nicht die Heringe  vom Haken klaun.War schon imposant  wie die da durchs  Becken geknallt  sind völlig furchtlos.


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



SundRäuber schrieb:


> War von Donnerstag bis Sonntag in Blavand nur übers WE Familienbesuch..Sonnabend bei traumhaftem Wetter nach Hvide Sande...fix bei Kott noch nen Patternoster geholt...weil das erste innerhalb kurzer Zeit vom Meeresgrund verschlungen wurde an erster Stelle. *Wie gesagt dann den Platz gwechselt direkt an der Brücke keine 5 Meter wech geschmissen und jeder Wurf war nen Treffer.*Angelzeit war Samstag ab 15 Uhr bei strahlendem Sonnenschein.Heute morgen wollt ich eigentlich noch bisl die Butt's ärgern in Vejers Strand aber von morgens an hat es durchgängig Bindfäden geregnet.Also frühzeitige Rückreise nach HH.
> 
> @ Pyrsi bei Kott konnt ich dem Gespräch des Verkäufers entnehmen das Sie am Freitag dort auch schon gut gefangen haben.
> 
> Und immer schön aufpassen das die Robben Euch nicht die Heringe vom Haken klaun.War schon imposant wie die da durchs Becken geknallt sind völlig furchtlos.


 


Hallo Sundräuber,#h

taktisch das richtige Mittel.#6
Eine Stelle fast mit Fanggarantie.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (27. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



SundRäuber schrieb:


> @ Pyrsi  bei Kott  konnt  ich  dem Gespräch des Verkäufers  entnehmen das  Sie  am Freitag dort  auch schon gut gefangen haben.



das ist ja klar das sagen die verkäufer immer, wollen ja ihre sachen loswerden.

mfg


----------



## Pyrsi (27. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@SundRäuber Danke für die gute Information


----------



## leif88 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich will auch wieder endlich nach HS naja nächstes Jahr wieder


----------



## SundRäuber (27. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> das ist ja klar das sagen die verkäufer immer, wollen ja ihre sachen loswerden.
> 
> mfg



Da  war  ich  im Laden  und  es  war  nen privates  Gespräch  unter den Verkäufern welches  ich  mitbekommen  habe.Denn  eigentlich  wollte  ich  mich  nur  umschauen nach bestimmten MefoKödern,die hatten sie  jedoch nicht also  bin ich unverrichteter Dinge  wieder  raus  aus dem Laden.Nachdem  dann  mein Paternoster  wech  war  musste  ich  zwangsläufig  wieder  in den Laden und  für  Nachschub sorgen , denn ich hatte  aus  D-Land  nur  eines  mitgenommen und das  auch  nur  sicherheitshalber weil ich  eigentlich nicht auf  Hering  aus  war.


----------



## rainzor (27. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin, moin,

ich kann die Schilderung von Sundräuber nur bestätigen. Am Sa. traumhaftes Wetter und Hering satt. Aber So. und heuten kalt, windig und bewölkt. So. sind wenige Heringe gefangen worden und heute (zumindest in der Zeit, in der ich an der Schleuse war) gar keine.

Gruß
Rainer

P.S.: Leider hab' ich nicht immer Internetzugang in DK, bin daher nur selten hier.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



BiJo schrieb:


> Hallo alle beisammen
> 
> Ich habe ein paar fragen und ein paar antworten
> zuerst die antworten
> ...


 

OK die Fotos habe ich schon gesehen. Hätte ja sein können das du noch ein paar extra Fotos gemacht hast.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## BiJo (27. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

hallo an alle 

@carpfreak1990
ich wollte auch ein paar bilder machen aber morgens war ich voll beschäftigt und als ich endlich zeit hatte machte mir der wind ein strich durch die rechnung. die Fio schaukelte so doll das ich mich lieber fest gehalten habe. aber beim nächsten mal sind bilder vorhanden. war ja nicht die letzte tour. 


hat mal jemand über den zweiten kutter infos für mich.
Danke.
 irgentwie könnte ich schon wieder los, aber ich kann ja nicht täglich fisch essen. meine truhen sind voll.#q
ich beneide jeden der wieder rausfährt.

schönen abend noch


----------



## fLow.cux (27. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

supii am freitag bin ich oben


----------



## Mulleman (28. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> das ist ja klar das sagen die verkäufer immer, wollen ja ihre sachen loswerden.
> 
> mfg




Hi, 

ein Verkäufer war am Freitag selbst an der Schleuse und hat gut gefangen. 

Aber wirklich gut ist was anderes, in 1-2h hatte ich ca. 10 Heringe ... im Frühjahr hätte man die in 5min zusammen gehabt.

Scherzeshalber wurde der Hering schon als Fisch der tausend Würfe bezeichnet.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin, Könnte nich einer ma paar bilder reinsetzten ?? Hab schon voll vergessen wie ein Hering aussieht!!


gruß
Jonas


----------



## rainzor (28. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich war heute vormittag bei strahlend blauem Himmel auch wieder an der Schleuse. In 2 Std. war der Eimer voll, 48 Stück. In der ersten Stunde war der Erfolg eher mäßig, erst der Wechsel auf ein Vorfach ohne Perlen ließ es brummen. Jeder Wurf mindestens ein Hering. Das war auch bei anderen zu beobachten, wer ein System mit Perlen hatte, hat sehr schlecht gefangen.

Gruß
Rainer

P.S.: @ Jonas: Hab' leider keine Bilder gemacht.


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin, Könnte nich einer ma paar bilder reinsetzten ?? *Hab schon voll vergessen wie ein Hering aussieht!!*
> 
> 
> gruß
> Jonas


 



Hallo Jonas,#h

schau mal bei Google rein,da gibt es hunderte Bilder.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Jonas,#h
> 
> schau mal bei Google rein,da gibt es hunderte Bilder.
> 
> ...


 
Moin Jürgen,

Ja das kann gut möglich sein, aber nicht die guten HS Heringe.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin Jürgen,
> 
> Ja das kann gut möglich sein, aber nicht die guten HS Heringe.
> 
> ...


 

@ Jonas,#h

1:0 für dich.#6
Habe jetzt aber leider keine Zeit mehr,muss mal in den Keller gehen und in die Truhe schauen.Rat mal,was da drin ist?:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich bin mittlerweile im HS-Entzug.... Da hört man was von fetten Heringen in Hvide Sande, kann aber selbst in 2 Wochen, in den Herbstferien, nicht nach HS.... Oh man...:c

MFG
Timo

P.S. Habe jetzt auch ein neues HS-typisches Profilbild (Danke an Costas!)


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (29. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin Jürgen,
> 
> Ja das kann gut möglich sein, aber nicht die guten HS Heringe.
> 
> ...



dann guck diesen ganzen thread durch da hast auch hering bilder :m


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> dann *guck diesen ganzen thread durch da hast auch hering bilder :m*







*Hallo Fabi,#h*

so blöd kann doch nun wirklich keiner sein,nur wegen der
Bilder den Trööt durchzuackern.#d#d#d

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> [/B][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oder man geht ins "Oberforum" "Angeln in Dänemark, Schweden und Finnland", dann steht über der Bewertung des  mit den Sternen des HS-Trööts eine kleine Büroklammer. Wenn man da raufklickt hat man die Liste der Anhänge, und so die Bilder:m 

MFG
Timo


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Oder man geht ins "Oberforum" "Angeln in Dänemark, Schweden und Finnland", dann steht über der Bewertung des mit den Sternen des HS-Trööts eine kleine Büroklammer. Wenn man da raufklickt hat man die Liste der Anhänge, und so die Bilder:m
> 
> MFG
> Timo


 


Hallo Timo,#h

danke für den Tipp.Du scheinst wohl Ahnung von der
Materie zu haben.#6
Für mich ist der Compi Staatsfeind Nr.1

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Timo,#h

du bist der Größte,das klappt wirklich.#6


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Jürgen, gern geschehen:m



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Für mich ist der *Compi *Staatsfeind Nr.1


 
|kopfkrat Noch nie gehört, erklär mal bitte.


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Jürgen, gern geschehen:m
> 
> 
> 
> |kopfkrat *Noch nie gehört*, erklär mal bitte.


 



 Timo,mir fehlen die Worte.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Timo,mir fehlen die Worte.|supergri
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


 
Nun ja, gehört vielleicht schon, sagt mir aber nicht viel|rolleyes

MFG
Timo


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Nun ja, gehört vielleicht schon, sagt mir aber nicht viel|rolleyes
> 
> MFG
> Timo


 



Timo,#h

evtl. werde ich es dir mal in HS erklären.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Timo,#h
> 
> evtl. werde ich es dir mal in HS erklären.:m
> 
> ...


 
Wenn es denn zeitlich passt:m

MFG
Timo


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Timo?!

Compi= Computer??

Hoffe das war ein Scherz :-D


----------



## FangeNichts5 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Schwingeangler44 schrieb:


> Timo?!
> 
> Compi= Computer??
> 
> Hoffe das war ein Scherz :-D


 
Natürlich war das ein Scherz, wollte euch nur auf die Probe stellen|rolleyes

Oh man, jetzt fasse ich mir gerade an die Stirn und denke: "Wie doof bin ich?"^^

MFG
Timo


----------



## Costas (29. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Jürgen, gern geschehen:m
> 
> 
> 
> |kopfkrat Noch nie gehört, erklär mal bitte.




Hallo

Ich muss auch eingestehen, dass ich "Compi" nur in Compi-Nation mit Compi-Wagen gehört (aber nicht gelesen!!!) habe 

Schnell danach gegoogelt und jetzt ist alles klar: LINK

Compi oder in Mehrzahl "Compis" ist also aus 1984.Timo, wir können nichts dafür...der Begriff wird heute nur von anderen Generationen verwendet 

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich muss auch eingestehen, dass ich "Compi" nur in Compi-Nation mit Compi-Wagen gehört (aber nicht gelesen!!!) habe
> 
> ...


 



@ Costas,#h

Hosenschieter! |supergri


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Fischjäger-25.2 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo an alle....das ist jetzt mein erster beitrag#h...die ersten berichte, was die heringe angeht mach mir hoffnung, nachdem das leztejahr bei mir ja nicht so doll war...ich kanns kaum erwarten ...in 2 wochen gehts los:m


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (29. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Fischjäger-25.2 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle....das ist jetzt mein erster beitrag#h...die ersten berichte, was die heringe angeht mach mir hoffnung, nachdem das leztejahr bei mir ja nicht so doll war...ich kanns kaum erwarten ...in 2 wochen gehts los:m



in 2 wochen sind die leider schon alle wieder wech


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> in 2 wochen sind die leider schon alle wieder wech


 


Fabi,du spinnst.
Am 23. geht erst so richtig die Post ab.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Jonas,#h
> 
> 1:0 für dich.#6
> Habe jetzt aber leider keine Zeit mehr,muss mal in den Keller gehen und in die Truhe schauen.Rat mal,was da drin ist?:m
> ...


 
Moin Jürgen, 

Ich dachte du hast die Truhe noch voll!! Dann brauchst du auch keine mehr holen, aber wünsch dir Troztdem viel glück.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin Jürgen,
> 
> Ich dachte du hast die Truhe noch voll!! Dann brauchst du auch keine mehr holen, aber wünsch dir Troztdem viel glück.
> 
> ...


 


Nee Jonas,#h

von Truhe voll kann keine Rede sein.Dürften noch so etwa
6-8 Beutel a`5 Fische drin sein.
Bin also langsam auf Nachschub angewiesen,da ja auch der
Räucherofen zu seinem Recht kommen muß.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

OK Jürgen, da hast recht, mein Räucherofen schreit auch schon wieder nach fisch. Ich hab nur noch 20 Heringe und 30Salzheringe. Glaub werd Wochenende mal paar heringe und Makrellen räuchern.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Pit der Barsch (29. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Da unsere Firma heute die Pleite angemeldet hat und ich noch Resturlaub habe wollten wir näste Woche nach Hive Sande auf Heringe fahren.

Geht  denn was dort ???????



PS: Ich hab danach einen neuen Job


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Da unsere Firma heute die Pleite angemeldet hat und ich noch Resturlaub habe wollten wir näste Woche nach Hive Sande auf Heringe fahren.
> 
> Geht denn was dort ???????
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Pit,#h

mach es doch einfach so wie die meisten hier.5 Minuten
opfern und einfach mal im Trööt lesen.Kann doch nicht so
schwer sein.:m

Übrigens,gratuliere zum neuen Job.#6


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Fischjäger-25.2 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> in 2 wochen sind die leider schon alle wieder wech


 
Hihi
wir werden sehen|supergri|supergri
sonst setzt ich mich halt an forellenseen oder mach brandungsangeln#c
da gibts ja in hvide sande genug möglichkeiten...
ich fahr übrigens am 9.10 also nicht ganz in 2 wochen:m
#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Fischjäger-25.2 schrieb:


> Hihi
> wir werden sehen|supergri|supergri
> sonst setzt ich mich halt an forellenseen oder mach brandungsangeln#c
> da gibts ja in hvide sande genug möglichkeiten...
> ...


 


Fischjäger,#h

bei dem Datum wirst du anschließend den Namen ändern
müssen.Der 23. ist* der* Termin.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Harti (29. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Costas,#h
> 
> Hosenschieter! |supergri
> 
> ...



Hej Leute,

ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht, ich habe jetzt neben dem Compi auch einen Läppi! Genial oder? Was hat das denn nun mit der "älteren" Generation zu tun?|kopfkrat

Spass beiseite! Ich bin ab dem 29.10. auf Als und werde meine Brandungsrute schwingen. Da sich auch meine Heringsvorräte dem Ende zuneigen, werde ich wie üblich einen Kurztrip nach Ottohausen machen und versuchen mir meinen Wintervorrat anzulegen. 

@ Jürgen
Hoffentlich lässt du mir ein paar Heringe übrig und vielleicht haben wir auch die Möglichkeit zusammen unser Glück zu versuchen! Bis wann bist du vor Ort?

@ Fabi
Glückwunsch zu deinem Hecht! War zwar kein Riese, aber somit hast du immer noch die Möglichkeit einer Steigerung im nächsten Jahr! #h  

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## rainzor (29. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Heute war es an der Schleuse sehr eigenartig. Auf der südlichen Seite wurde kaum gefangen. Auf der Nordseite nur am Ende vom Geländer, dort aber sehr gut, allerdings nur weit draußen.  Direkt vor der Brücke war fast gar nichts zu holen. Ist übrigens jetzt schon total überfüllt, möchte nicht Wissen, wie es in den Ferien aussieht. Wetter ist immer noch sonnig mit mäßigem Wind.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Fischjäger-25.2 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.breithardt schrieb:


> fischjäger,#h
> 
> bei dem datum wirst du anschließend den namen ändern
> müssen.der 23. Ist* der* termin.|supergri
> ...


 
haha ok!mach ich wenns soweit ist.


----------



## Pyrsi (30. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Juhuuu ab morgen bin ich da |supergri
ich hoffe die Heringe sind es auch


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (30. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Harti schrieb:


> Hej Leute,
> 
> ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht, ich habe jetzt neben dem Compi auch einen Läppi! Genial oder? Was hat das denn nun mit der "älteren" Generation zu tun?|kopfkrat
> 
> ...



ja dann gehts richtig los. wann fährst du wieder hoch. wir fahren das erstemal nach blavand am 11.06. und dann im herbst zu otto.

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> ja dann gehts richtig los. wann fährst du wieder hoch. wir fahren das erstemal nach blavand *am 11.06*. und dann im herbst zu otto.
> 
> mfg


 


@ Fabi,#h

Bingo #6


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (30. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Fabi,#h
> 
> Bingo #6
> 
> ...



wie was wo bingo ?


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> wie was wo bingo ?


 


Denk mal drüber nach.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (30. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Denk mal drüber nach.
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



bist du dann auch da oder wat ????

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> bist du dann auch da oder wat ????
> 
> mfg


 


Da soll noch mal jemand sagen der Fabi wäre dumm.:m

Gruß
Jürgen|wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (30. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Da soll noch mal jemand sagen der Fabi wäre dumm.:m
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen|wavey:



hahahah. das ist doch aber mal geil. endlich mal wieder ein treffen. super. wir sind leider nur 1 woche da. dann können wir ja mal nen schönes bier zusammentrinken. goil.

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hahahah. das ist doch aber mal geil. endlich mal wieder ein treffen. super. wir sind leider nur 1 woche da. dann können wir ja mal nen schönes bier zusammentrinken. goil.
> 
> mfg


 

Bin auch nur eine Woche da,müssen wir halt schneller
trinken.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen
Bist du nächstes Jhr auch im Juli in HS?

MFG
Timo


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (30. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Bin auch nur eine Woche da,müssen wir halt schneller
> trinken.|supergri
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



na das aber auf jeden fall. pn mein freund

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> @ Jürgen
> Bist du nächstes Jhr auch im Juli in HS?
> 
> MFG
> Timo


 


Hallo Timo,#h

bin auf alle Fälle 2 Wochen in den NRW-Schulferien dort.
Den genauen Termin kann ich dir gerne noch mitteilen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Nahmd mit nander, sagt mal:
Wenn ich die Beiträge hier so lese, dann sind wir doch alle Mehrfachtäter. Die meisten, die heir schreiben ( ich tue das eher selten) waren doch schon mehrfach in HS (ich komme so auf 15 mal). Und ich frage mich ehrlich ( weil, wenn ich Zeit hätte, würde ich schon im Auto sitzen; bessere Hälfte hat schon gefragt). Was zieht Euch dorthin?
Der Ort , naja aufregend ist was anderes. Der Hering, Hornhecht naja anglerische Höchstleistungen sínd meist nicht 
erforderlich. Hecht, naja fahr ich eigentlich lieber nach Schweden.
Und trotzdem reist es mir eigentlich den A...sch weg und ich komme micht dahinter warum.
Gruß A.


----------



## Jüü (30. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin,moin zusammen #h
es ist doch wirklich wie eine Sucht,man ist kaum zurück aus HS da plant man schon wieder für 2011.Es hat einfach eine magische Anziehungskraft.Land und Leute sind doch einfach super#6
              Gruß Jürgen M.


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Wer wie ich fast 60X dort Urlaub gemacht hat,ist für die 
meisten anderen Ziele (außer Norwegen) versaut.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (30. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo

Berechtigte Frage. Es werde bestimmt die verschiedenste Antworten folgen. Ich habe mich in die Region verliebt und wohne jetzt in Westjütland, nicht zuletzt wegen der zahlreichen Angelmöglichkeiten. Ich möchte die Angelmöglichkeiten der Region mit meinen persönlichen Favoriten ergänzen:

1.) Lachs und Meerforelle an der SKjern Au. Schweden und Norwegen ist nicht nur weiter weg, sondern teuerer und die SKjern Au kann zählt seit einigen Jahren zu den fangreichsten europäischen Gewässer.

2.) Hechtangeln. Nicht nur im Fjord, sondern auch an zahlreichen Auen sind Hecht von über 15 kg zu finden...und nicht wenige davon. Leider ist dieser Spass an vielen Orten nur Mitglieder vorbehalten. 

3.) Hochseefahrten auf Dorsch. Ob von Hvide Sande aus oder von anderen Häfen. Bestimmt eine interessante Abwechslung.

4.) Brandungsangeln an der Westküste. Platten fast das ganze Jahr rund, mitten in einem Naturschauspiel.

5.) Put & Take-Angeln. Das ist vielleicht Dänemarks bekannteste Angel-Disziplin. Ist auch ideal für Kinder und Anfänger. Persönlich habe ich bei den Forellenpuffs immer seltener SPass und wenn schon, dann mit der Fliegenruten. Es gibt einige P&Ts wo man gut damit wefen kann.

Wie gesagt, das ist meine persönlich Liste. Ich bin sicher, dass viele auch über die Möglichkeiten im Hafen von Hvide Sande schreiben werden.

Gruss aus dem Norden
Costas


----------



## carpfreak1990 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Nahmd mit nander, sagt mal:
> Wenn ich die Beiträge hier so lese, dann sind wir doch alle Mehrfachtäter. Die meisten, die heir schreiben ( ich tue das eher selten) waren doch schon mehrfach in HS (ich komme so auf 15 mal). Und ich frage mich ehrlich ( weil, wenn ich Zeit hätte, würde ich schon im Auto sitzen; bessere Hälfte hat schon gefragt). Was zieht Euch dorthin?
> Der Ort , naja aufregend ist was anderes. Der Hering, Hornhecht naja anglerische Höchstleistungen sínd meist nicht
> erforderlich. Hecht, naja fahr ich eigentlich lieber nach Schweden.
> ...


 

Ich war mit 6 Monaten das erste mal in Hvide Sande. Seit dem gibts für mich nichts anderes. Costas hast schon alles beschrieben über die Vielfalt.

Im Hafen gibts nicht nur die möglichkeit auf hornhecht und Hering. Sondern auch Platten, Aal, Mefo, Lachs, Maifisch, Dorsch, Meeräsche.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## fLow.cux (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

wenn man die fisch fangen will die du ebend genannt hast brauch man 1 jahr auffenthalt von den fangzeiten her .


----------



## FangeNichts5 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich habe auch schon öfters gehört, dass die Ringköbing-Skjern-Kommune offiziell die glücklichste Region Europas ist. Und das kann ich eindeutig nur unterstreichen:m

MFG
Timo


----------



## angler1996 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

danke Jungs, 
es gibt mir Mut mit meiner Sucht zu leben#h
Gruß A.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ alle Suchtis

Hvide Sande ist übrigens bei Google StreetView. Habe ich letztens entdeckt. Auch der Sönder Klitvey, der von Nymindegab aus durch die Dünen bis nach HS geht, ist vollständig "gegoogelt". 

MFG
Timo


----------



## porscher (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

bin vor einer stunde wieder nach hause gekommen. war ein kurztripp.anreise mittwoch, abreise samstag.hier ein kurzer bericht.donnerstag und freitag den ganzen tag sonne.leider aber auch die ganze zeit ostwind. heringe wurden besonders am donnerstag wirklich gut gefangen.die besten fangchancen sind jetzt direkt an der schleuse auf der plattform.haben es auch auf plattfisch in bjerregard versucht.durch den ostwind war aber praktisch überhaupt keine brandung vorhanden.haben dann noch einen ausflug an einen forellensee gemacht für 5 stunden.haben mit 3 mann 5 lachsforellen erwischt. war ganz ok.
insgesamt war es mal wieder sehr schön aber viel zu kurz.bin im dezember aber wieder ne woche oben und dann wohl erst im mai.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin, 

@porscher Petri dir. 

Ich bin erst wieder in april/mai oben leider.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## porscher (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ jonas. danke fürs petri


----------



## BiJo (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin, 
hier kommt mal wieder eine frage an alle :
kann mir mal einer die adresse einer guten und günstigen unterkunft verraten? 
wir wollen mal übers wochenende nach HS, da das unsere 2te tour wird und ich keine ahnung von HS habe brauch ich hilfe und ihr habt allen anschein mehr erfahrung. 
danke
mfg


----------



## porscher (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

es gibt mehrere anbieter.du kannst auch auf einem campingplatz übernachten.was möchtest du ausgeben und wann wollt ihr los?man muss mehrere faktoren beachten bei der planung.


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



BiJo schrieb:


> Moin,
> hier kommt mal wieder eine frage an alle :
> kann mir mal einer die adresse einer guten und günstigen unterkunft verraten?
> wir wollen mal übers wochenende nach HS, da das unsere 2te tour wird und ich keine ahnung von HS habe brauch ich hilfe und ihr habt allen anschein mehr erfahrung.
> ...


 



Hallo Jo,#h

da wäre Zentral in HS das Seemannsheim und die Jugend-
herberge.Jetzt stellt sich die Frage,was ist für dich günstig?
Im Seemannsheim kostet das DZ um die 100€ pro Nacht.Den
Preis der Jugendherberge kenne ich nicht,müsstest mal danach googlen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Michael_05er (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Also wir waren erst zwei mal in Hvide Sande, aber wenn es nach uns ginge, würden wir jedes Jahr wiederkommen. Am liebsten mehrmals im Jahr :q

Es liegt zum Teil sicher auch daran, dass der erste Urlaub einfach rundum gelungen war. Wenige Kilometer nach der Dänischen Grenze fing das Urlaubsgefühl an, und spätestens in dem Moment, als sich in Nymindegab der Blick auf den Fjord öffnete waren wir glücklich. Eine Woche Sonnenschein taten ihr übriges, der Hund hatte einen unglaublichen Spaß am Strand und im Wasser, meine Frau hatte viel Zeit zum relaxen, lesen und spazieren gehen und ich habe diverse schöne Angelreviere mit netten Boardies oder alleine kennengelernt. Es hat einfach gepasst, und im Jahr darauf waren wir zwei Wochen vor Ort, und trotz weniger guten Wetters war es wieder ein toller Urlaub. Es hat einfach nichts gefehlt. Und wenn man schon zwei mal einen so schönen Urlaub erlebt hat, sieht man kaum Gründe, woanders hin zu fahren. Irgendwann muss es mit dem Lachs in der Skjern ja auch mal klappen #q

Wenn wir also in den nächsten Jahren Zeit finden für einen längeren Urlaub wird es wohl wieder Hvide Sande werden.

Sehnsuchtsvolle Grüße vom urlaubsreifen Michael


----------



## carpfreak1990 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@BiJo Für ne kurzbesuch von 2-3tagen würde ich auf dem Campingplatz ne Nothütte nehmen das haben wir letztesjahr im Mai gemacht, da wir leider nicht für ne woche zum Heringsangeln konnten. Was es gekostet hat kann ich nicht sagen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## jottweebee (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Für einen Kurztrip kann ich dir die Hütten von Hvide Sande Camping in Aargab empfehlen. Nur 1,5 km von der Schleuse entfernt und direkt am Strand.

Preise hier

Kühltruhen sind vorhanden. Morgens frische Brötchen und freien Internet-Zugang.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Jo,#h
> 
> da wäre Zentral in HS das Seemannsheim und die Jugend-
> herberge.Jetzt stellt sich die Frage,was ist für dich günstig?
> ...



doppelzimmer 100 euro ist aber nicht günstig. frag otto doch mal da kannst auch günstig übernachten. musst allerdings dann noch so ca. 30 kilometer fahren bist in hvide sande bist. aber dafür günstig 

mfg


----------



## porscher (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

hier ein paar bilder vom kurztripp:


----------



## leif88 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@jotwebee da waren wir auch im Frühjahr klappt super die hütten sind klein aber gemütlich und die Lage so dicht an den Schleusen ist ja auch superfreu mich schon auf nächstes mal


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



porscher schrieb:


> hier ein paar bilder vom kurztripp:



das ja schön mit den häuser direkt am wasser usw. aber wenn der wind da ist ohoh. aber sonst schöne bilder, fehlen nur die fische:vik:

mfg


----------



## carpfreak1990 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



porscher schrieb:


> hier ein paar bilder vom kurztripp:


 

Moin, Ihr hattet ja auch glück mit dem wetter.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## porscher (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

ja das wetter war echt klasse.am donnerstag und freitag nur sonne.zum thema häuser.welchen unterschied macht die entfernung zum strand?wenn westwind ist pustet es in jedes haus rein.egal ob 100 meter vom strand oder 1000 meter.


----------



## rainzor (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

So, bin auch wieder zu Hause. Meine Erfahrungen mit den Heringen hatte ich ja schon geschildert.
Ich hab' auch noch im südlichen Fjord am Steg geangelt. Nur just for fun mit kleinem Haken und Made. Die ersten Tage war das Wasser noch recht trübe und man bekam Biss auf Biss. Nachdem es dann klarer wurde, konnte man nur noch abends fangen. Die Ausbeute waren Barsche von 3cm bis 26cm, ein paar kleine Rotaugen und reichlich Rotfedern bis 30cm.
Zwischendurch hab' ich es auch noch mit div. Kunstködern auf Raubfisch versucht. Aber außer einem 26cm Barsch auf Spinner gab es am Freitag nur noch einen Hecht von 47cm, ebenfals auf Spinner.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## porscher (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

hast du vom großen steg in nymindegab geangelt?einfach mit pose am schilf?


----------



## rainzor (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ja, vom großen Steg. Und direkt am Schilff, ca. 1m tief. Und wie schon geschrieben, solange das Wasser noch trüb (kam wohl vom Regen) war, ein Fisch nach dem anderen. Hab' ich auch bei den Museumsbooten versucht, aber dort kein Biss.


----------



## porscher (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

wie oft warste dort? und wann hast du geangelt(uhrzeit)?


----------



## rainzor (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Die letzten Tage täglich, ca. von 16 - 19 Uhr.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



porscher schrieb:


> ja das wetter war echt klasse.am donnerstag und freitag nur sonne.zum thema häuser.welchen unterschied macht die entfernung zum strand?wenn westwind ist pustet es in jedes haus rein.egal ob 100 meter vom strand oder 1000 meter.


hat einer gesagt das es an der entfernung zum wasser liegt. ih meine nur wir hatten auch mal ein haus in argab, und die ganze küpstenstrasse stehen die häuser zu offen. toital windanfällig. aber ist ja auch egal. hauptsache die fische sind da.

mfg

ps : jürgen wann fährst du hoch ?


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hat einer gesagt das es an der entfernung zum wasser liegt. ih meine nur wir hatten auch mal ein haus in argab, und die ganze küpstenstrasse stehen die häuser zu offen. toital windanfällig. aber ist ja auch egal. hauptsache die fische sind da.
> 
> mfg
> 
> ps :* jürgen wann fährst du hoch ?*






Hallo Fabi,#h

so gegen 8.00Uhr. Den Termin habe ich dir ja nun schon mehrmals genannt.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> [/B][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du spassvogel. ich meine jetzt in den herbstferien . wolltest du doch oder ?

mfg


----------



## jottweebee (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich werde auch für eine Woche in den Herbstferien hochfahren.
Aargab wird das Ziel sein.


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> du spassvogel. ich meine *jetzt in den herbstferien .* wolltest du doch oder ?
> 
> mfg


 


Ja Fabi du Knallfrosch,

von dem rede ich auch.|gutenach


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Bonifaz (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Fahr nächste Woche auch in die Nähe von Hvide Sande.
hab mal ne Frage dazu: den dänischen Schein, bekommt man den auch am Sonntag zu kaufen ?
Wollte natürlich im Hafen angeln und auch in der Hover Au auf Forellen. Kennt sich dort jemand aus ?? Wolfsbarsch lohnt wohl nicht mehr in dieser Jahreszeit, oder ?? In Puff wollte ich auch noch. Ich würds mal bei den in No probieren. Gehts da auch mit Kukö oder muß ich Pose und Köder mitbringen ?


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Bonifaz schrieb:


> Fahr nächste Woche auch in die Nähe von Hvide Sande.
> hab mal ne Frage dazu: den dänischen Schein, bekommt man den auch am Sonntag zu kaufen ?
> Wollte natürlich im Hafen angeln und auch in der Hover Au auf Forellen. Kennt sich dort jemand aus ?? Wolfsbarsch lohnt wohl nicht mehr in dieser Jahreszeit, oder ?? In Puff wollte ich auch noch. Ich würds mal bei den in No probieren. Gehts da auch mit Kukö oder muß ich Pose und Köder mitbringen ?


 


In HS bekommst du den Schein auch am WE.
Die Wolfsbarsche solltest du vergessen.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Bonifaz schrieb:


> Fahr nächste Woche auch in die Nähe von Hvide Sande.
> hab mal ne Frage dazu: den dänischen Schein, bekommt man den auch am Sonntag zu kaufen ?
> Wollte natürlich im Hafen angeln und auch in der Hover Au auf Forellen. Kennt sich dort jemand aus ?? Wolfsbarsch lohnt wohl nicht mehr in dieser Jahreszeit, oder ?? In Puff wollte ich auch noch. Ich würds mal bei den in No probieren. Gehts da auch mit Kukö oder muß ich Pose und Köder mitbringen ?


 
Hallo, In No kannst auch mit Kunstköder probieren. Ich würde aber auch pose und Powerbait und Tauwürmer mit nehmen. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen, momentan bin ich selten im netz, habe leider nur zwei hände und einen kopf. So wie ich lese, bist du am 23. in hvide sande. Erst dann werden wir uns sehen, kann leider nicht jetzt dich besuchen kommen, fahre zwar diese woche noch nach westfalen, bin aber nur einen tag dort, d.h. 5 stunden, dann gehts zurrück.  Schade, wäre gerne vorbei gekommen.
Nächsten montag fliege ich nach faro (portugal) komme jedoch am freitag zurück. Torsten (bordie hatri) ist auf als, wollte auch auf hering in hs gehen und kurz reinschauen, wäre schön, wenn wir uns alle treffen könnten. Fabi will ja auch noch sein glück versuchen und ist einige tage hier. Setze mich mit ihnen per pn in verbindung, damit es klappt, dann melde ich mich per pn.

@ alle
wolte zwar auf hering gehen und berichten, bin jedoch nicht dazu gekommen, jedoch war ich in hvide sande und habe mir kurz das schauspiel angesehen - es werden welche gefangen - von seehunden und anglern. 
Das wetter ist sehr gut für die jahreszeit - sonne und wind - 18 Grad. Da von wind die rede bzw. gepostet wurde, hier ist fast immer wind. Der ringköbing fjord soll ja nordeuropas bestes surfgebiet sein. Und der holmslandklit liegt immer im wind, egal von welche richtung er kommt. Er kann sich richtig entfalten dort. Die nordsee und der wind  hat ja unseren küstenstreifen hier gezeichnet bzw. geformt - selbst menschen können davon gezeichnet werden und  haben eine chance sich zum star zu entwickeln, indem sie in heimatfilme auftreten   - oder bei " fischer sucht  frau". Das ist nicht zum lachen - das ist die wahrheit.


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen Breithardt
> Jürgen, momentan bin ich selten im netz, habe leider nur zwei hände und einen kopf. So wie ich lese, bist du am 23. in hvide sande. Erst dann werden wir uns sehen, kann leider nicht jetzt dich besuchen kommen, fahre zwar diese woche noch nach westfalen, bin aber nur einen tag dort, d.h. 5 stunden, dann gehts zurrück. Schade, wäre gerne vorbei gekommen.
> Nächsten montag fliege ich nach faro (portugal) komme jedoch am freitag zurück. Torsten (bordie hatri) ist auf als, wollte auch auf hering in hs gehen und kurz reinschauen, *wäre schön, wenn wir uns alle treffen könnten*. Fabi will ja auch noch sein glück versuchen und ist einige tage hier. Setze mich mit ihnen per pn in verbindung, damit es klappt, dann melde ich mich per pn.
> 
> ...


 



@ LAC, #h

Hallo Otto,der Termin mit 23.10. stimmt.Bleibe dann eine Woche oben.Mit den gemeinsamen Treffen sollte kein Problem sein,fall du zufällig mal in DK sein solltest.


Gruß an Inge,

Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ LAC, #h
> 
> Hallo Otto,der Termin mit 23.10. stimmt.Bleibe dann eine Woche oben.Mit den gemeinsamen Treffen sollte kein Problem sein,fall du zufällig mal in DK sein solltest.
> 
> ...



schade 23.10 da mus sich ja fast wieder nach hause wegen arbeiten. mist

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> schade 23.10 da mus sich ja *fast* wieder nach hause wegen arbeiten. mist
> 
> mfg


 


@ Fabi,

was heißt fast? Bist du noch da,oder wieder weg?|kopfkrat

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Jakomo76 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo fahre Freitag für drei Wochen nach Blavand und wollte auch ein Paar ausflüge nach HS machen. Wie sieht es mit Dorsch aus ?

Mfg Jako


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Jakomo76 schrieb:


> Hallo fahre Freitag für drei Wochen nach Blavand und wollte auch ein Paar ausflüge nach HS machen. Wie sieht es mit Dorsch aus ?
> 
> Mfg Jako


 


Hallo Jako,#h

Dorsch in HS kannst du bei den Wassertemperaturen vergessen.Höchstens ein paar in Sardinengröße.Halte
dich an die Heringe.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Jako versuchen kannst du, aber ob du glück hast kann man nicht sagen. Ich habe auch schon im Sommer ne 40er in hvide sande gefangen, aber zu der Jahreszeit war das wirklich ein zufalls fang.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo Jako versuchen kannst du, aber ob du glück hast kann man nicht sagen. Ich habe auch schon im Sommer ne* 40er* in hvide sande gefangen, aber zu der Jahreszeit war das wirklich ein zufalls fang.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas


 


Wie ich schon sagte,Sardinengröße.|rolleyes

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## kenito (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin,wie groß sind die heringe ungefähr?und sind viele seehunde da?


----------



## rainzor (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Der Durchschnitt lag schon bei gut 30cm, aber auch immer wieder deutlich kleinere. 
Robben waren immer 4 - 8 anwesend, haben teilweise echt wilde Sau gespielt. Soll heißen, Sprünge aus dem Wasser, schlagen mit den Schwanzflossen auf die Wasseroberfläche usw. Keine Ahnung, ob das nun Übermut war, oder ob das zur Jagd gehörte.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Costas (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Jako,#h
> 
> Dorsch in HS kannst du bei den Wassertemperaturen vergessen.Höchstens ein paar in Sardinengröße.Halte
> dich an die Heringe.:m
> ...



Richtig....ausser man fährt aus mit dem Boot. Je weiter raus, desto grösser der Erfolg.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## carpfreak1990 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte,Sardinengröße.|rolleyes
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


 

Moin Jürgen, du sagst bescheid wenn du nen Meter Dorsch aus der Brandung /Hafen hast. Also für die Wassertemperatur im Sommer fand ich das eingtlich ganz gut. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



			
				carpfreak1990;3098107[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Moin Jürgen, du sagst bescheid wenn du nen Meter Dorsch aus der Brandung /Hafen hast. *[/COLOR]Also für die Wassertemperatur im Sommer fand ich das eingtlich ganz gut.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas


 


Hallo Jonas,#h

der Spruch ist absolut daneben.#d Wenn du ein kleines bischen Ahnung vom Meeresangeln hättest,dann würdest
du so einen Blödsinn nicht posten.
Vermutlich freust du dich sogar noch über einen"Dorsch" dieser Größe,der wohl noch nie abgelaicht hat.#q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen Ich habe das nur aus Spaß geschrieben. Ich hätte ihn wieder reingesätzt wenn, er nicht den haken bis zum A**** geschluckt hätte. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> @ Jürgen Ich habe das nur aus Spaß geschrieben. Ich hätte ihn wieder reingesätzt wenn, er nicht den haken bis zum A**** geschluckt hätte.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas


 


Jonas,#h

tut mir leid,aber ich hatte den Scherz nicht verstanden.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Jonas,#h
> 
> tut mir leid,aber ich hatte den Scherz nicht verstanden.:m
> 
> ...


 

Kein probelm Jürgen, 
Ich habe es auch nicht gleich verstanden, als Oelki das mit dem Leng & Lump als schrez meinte.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Harti (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Fabi,
> 
> was heißt fast? Bist du noch da,oder wieder weg?|kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Hej Leute,

@Fabi
verstehe ich das richtig und du bist schon wieder in HS? Sag an wie lange. Würde mich über ein Treffen echt freuen!#h

@Jürgen
so wie es aussieht verpassen wir uns knapp. Wann reist du wieder ab?

@all
Es kommen wohl tatsächlich die von carpfreak genannten Fischarten wie Dorsch, Plattfisch, Meerforelle, Wolfsbarsch, Maifisch usw. in HS vor, aber mal ganz ehrlich, um diese Fischarten gezielt zu beangeln gibt es weitaus bessere Fanggründe in DK.:g
 Für die genannten Schwarmfische wie Hering und Hornhecht ist HS allerdings ein Traumrevier für den Rest bleibt es nur ein Traum oder Zufall. Aber genau deshalb liebe ich HS!:l

@Otto
ich melde mich nochmal per pn bei dir.

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Harti schrieb:


> Hej Leute,
> 
> @Fabi
> verstehe ich das richtig und du bist schon wieder in HS? Sag an wie lange. Würde mich über ein Treffen echt freuen!#h
> ...


 



Hallo Torsten,#h

ich fahre am 30.10. wieder zurück.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

harti wann bist du da ????

mfg


----------



## Jakomo76 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Vielen dank für die Jnfos werde mir dann ein paar Heringe in HS holen und ein paar Platten aus der Brandung in Blavand wünsche euch einen schönen Urlaub .


Mfg Jako


----------



## Harti (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Fabi,
> 
> was heißt fast? Bist du noch da,oder wieder weg?|kopfkrat
> 
> ...





j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Torsten,#h
> 
> ich fahre am 30.10. wieder zurück.:m
> 
> ...





@Jürgen & Fabi
Wirklich schade, da werden wir uns wohl ganz knapp verpassen.:c Ich schlage am 29.10. in Als für 10 Tage auf und werde dann in den kommenden Tagen spontan mal HS besuchen.

Vielleicht klappt es ja im nächsten Frühjahr. Da steht im Moment aber meine Terminplanung noch nicht fest.

Petri &
man sieht sich!

Torsten


----------



## BiJo (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo ich bin mal wieder da,
danke für eure vorschläge aber das Seemannsheim ist mir für 1-2 Nächte einfach zu teuer.#d 
Wir wollten am 15.10 los aber leider spielt mein Chef nicht mit:c#q:c#q
Dafür fahre ich jetzt am WE nach Holland zum FRUSTSCHOPPEN
Jedem sein Laster!
Aber das lesen eurer berichte und Infos macht mir Mut auf ein nächstes mal und dann werden wir die Hütten mal testen.

Guß 
BiJo


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Harti schrieb:


> @Jürgen & Fabi
> Wirklich schade, da werden wir uns wohl ganz knapp verpassen.:c Ich schlage am 29.10. in Als für 10 Tage auf und werde dann in den kommenden Tagen spontan mal HS besuchen.
> 
> Vielleicht klappt es ja im nächsten Frühjahr. Da steht im Moment aber meine Terminplanung noch nicht fest.
> ...



na das ist aber zu spät. für nächstes jahr haben wir schon gebucht. jürgen fährt auch zur gleichen zeit. wir fahren beide am 11.06 hoch

achso harti ich hatte an unsere barschstelle mein ersten hecht gefangen. immer noch was los an der stelle

mfg


----------



## Pit der Barsch (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

heringe beiße im moment nicht oder sehr sehr schlecht#d


----------



## porscher (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

bist du vor ort gerade?


----------



## Pit der Barsch (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

jau bin ich


----------



## Pyrsi (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

von mir ein kurzer bericht war das wochenende 1,2 und 3.10 in HS am freitag bei sonnenschein gab es hering ohne ende direkt vor der mauer samstag und saonntag war es bewölkt und leicht regnerisch da ging auch an der brandung nix außer 2 20cm fischchen (dorsch,wittling) die ich zum glück schonen zurück setzen konnte 
mein fazit : wenn ihr immoment in HS seit dann hofft auf sonniges wetter


----------



## tom95 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand sagen kann, ob ich eine Tageskarte brauche, wenn ich den Kanal, der den Stadil- mit dem V. Stadilfjord verbindet, beangeln möchte.

Wäre auch gut zu wissen, warum dass "W" von Wäre zu einem "w" wird, wenn ich den Beitrag abschicke.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



tom95 schrieb:


> Wäre auch gut zu wissen, warum dass "W" von Wäre zu einem "w" wird, wenn ich den Beitrag abschicke.


 
Das hängt mit dem Glossar zusammen, zu deiner eigentlichen Frage kann ich aber leider nichts sagen.

MFG
Timo


----------



## kenito (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

moin, fährt jemand dieses wochenende hoch?


----------



## jottweebee (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Nein, erst Anfang der neuen Woche.


----------



## Jakomo76 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ja morgen gehts nach Blavand ,werde am Sonntag nach HS fahren und ein paar Heringe ärgern.

Mfg Jako


----------



## Schl@chter (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Fahre morgen nach Tarm und werde wohl Sonntag auch in HS sein


----------



## grisu 112 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Jau, ich am 9. hoffe auf einen Eimer Heringe können auch
2 oder 3 werden die Truhe ist gefräßig!

Gebucht wie seit 15 Jahren bei Esmarch.
Hvide Sande wir kommen!#h


----------



## Fischjäger-25.2 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

|supergriBei mir gehts auch morgen los:m


----------



## fischflotz (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



grisu 112 schrieb:


> Jau, ich am 9. hoffe auf einen Eimer Heringe können auch
> 2 oder 3 werden die Truhe ist gefräßig!
> 
> Gebucht wie seit 15 Jahren bei Esmarch.
> Hvide Sande wir kommen!#h


Bei Esmarch buchen wir auch immer, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Blechkate (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo,

admiralstrand.com

Super Häuser, faire Preise und die Endreinigung ist schon mit drin.
Wenn es an die Nordsee geht fahr ich schon seit Jahren nur mit denen. Super Service, wir durften sogar schon mal umsonst einen Tag früher anreisen, da das Haus nicht vermietet war. Ein anderes mal gab es Brennholz geschenkt. Hab ich so noch bei keinem anderen Vermieter erlebt.:m

Gruß Matthias


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Blechkate schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> admiralstrand.com
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Matthias,#h

man sollte aber nicht annehmen,die Endreinigung wäre kostenlos.Die ist mit absoluter Sicherheit im Hauspreis
eingerechnet,da auch die Admiräle nichts zu verschenken haben.:m
Und dann gibt es noch einen Nachteil,nicht für alle ,sondern für Leute die ihre Endreinigung gerne selbst machen würden.
Die sind halt gezwungen die Endreinigung wohl oder übel zu
bezahlen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Morgen fährt mein Klassenlehrer für ne Woche nach HS Er ist aber "leider" Nichtangler. Habe ihm aber trotzdem viele Tipps gegeben, wo er so hingehen kann:m 
Habe mit ihm sowieso ein lockeres Verhältnis, so habe ich gerne Tipps gegeben.

MFG
Timo


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Morgen fährt mein Klassenlehrer für ne Woche nach HS Er ist aber "leider" Nichtangler. Habe ihm aber trotzdem viele Tipps gegeben, wo er so hingehen kann:m
> Habe mit ihm sowieso ein lockeres Verhältnis, so habe ich gerne Tipps gegeben.
> 
> MFG
> Timo


 


Hallo Timo,#h

könntest doch eine Woche den Guide spielen.Evtl.kannst
du ihn ja mit dem Angelvirus infizieren.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Timo,#h
> 
> könntest doch eine Woche den Guide spielen.Evtl.kannst
> du ihn ja mit dem Angelvirus infizieren.
> ...


 
Habe ihm gesagt, falls jemand noch kurzfristig bei denen ausfällt, soll er mich anrufen|rolleyes

MFG
Timo


----------



## carpfreak1990 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin, 

Wir buchen auch fast immer dort, in den letzten 10jahren ausser die letzten 2 Sommer auf enthalte. Die waren bei Feriepatner. Aber näschtes jahr nur Esmarch. Super freundliche leute dort, bei problemen hilfsbereit. wie z.B. Als wir diese Jahr im frühjahr in HS ein hausgebucht haben. Wurde uns im Katalog ein Haus mit gefrierschrank und fach angeboten. Doch als wir im Haus waren, wahr kein Gefrierschrank dort und zur Heringszeit nur ein Gefrierfach kommt nicht gut. Ein kurzer Anruf und am Montag wurde es schnell behoben. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> man sollte aber nicht annehmen,die Endreinigung wäre kostenlos.Die ist mit absoluter Sicherheit im Hauspreis
> eingerechnet,da auch die Admiräle nichts zu verschenken haben.:m
> Und dann gibt es noch einen Nachteil,nicht für alle ,sondern für Leute die ihre Endreinigung gerne selbst machen würden.
> Die sind halt gezwungen die Endreinigung wohl oder übel zu
> ...



Hallo Jürgen,
so vermieter machen sich ja auch gedanken, denn wenn wöchtlich ein wechsel ist, da lernen sie reichlich unterschiedliche menschen kennen, denn zwischen endreinigung und endreinigung, da trennen sich oft welten, da jeder so seine eigene vorstellung hat, wie er ein haus verlässt. Die einen verlassen es sauber und die anderen sehen alles anders, da ja nichts schmutzig gemacht wurde, außerdem drückt der schuh, d.h. man will ja schnell weg d.h. bis 10.00 uhr.
Ich verstehe es gut, wenn ein gast die endreinigung selbst macht und sich dadurch das geld spart. Normal arbeitet man nach plan - da muss man ganz schön arbeiten und in zwei std ist es nicht getan.
Damit keine proleme auftreten, könnten die  mieter ja die hausreinigung bei empfang machen und nicht am urlaubsende, da  kann sich dann der miter das haus so schön sauber machen wie er es für gut empfindet. Dann würden sie jedoch alle verrückt, auch der vermieter, da er nach einem halben jahr eine ruine hat.
Einige mieter verlassen wirklich sehr sauber ein haus und andere wissen nicht was sauber ist.


----------



## Hemingway56 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo,
wie sieht es zur Zeit mit Heringsfängen in HS aus?
Wir sind vom 16. - 23. 10. oben.
Gruß Hemingway56


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> so vermieter machen sich ja auch gedanken, denn wenn wöchtlich ein wechsel ist, da lernen sie reichlich unterschiedliche menschen kennen, denn zwischen endreinigung und endreinigung, da trennen sich oft welten, da jeder so seine eigene vorstellung hat, wie er ein haus verlässt. Die einen verlassen es sauber und die anderen sehen alles anders, da ja nichts schmutzig gemacht wurde, außerdem drückt der schuh, d.h. man will ja schnell weg d.h. bis 10.00 uhr.
> Ich verstehe es gut, wenn ein gast die endreinigung selbst macht und sich dadurch das geld spart. Normal arbeitet man nach plan - da muss man ganz schön arbeiten und in zwei std ist es nicht getan.
> Damit keine proleme auftreten, könnten die mieter ja die hausreinigung bei empfang machen und nicht am urlaubsende, da kann sich dann der miter das haus so schön sauber machen wie er es für gut empfindet. Dann würden sie jedoch alle verrückt, auch der vermieter, da er nach einem halben jahr eine ruine hat.
> Einige mieter verlassen wirklich sehr sauber ein haus und andere wissen nicht was sauber ist.


 


Hallo Otto,#h

die Probleme mit der selber durchgeführten Endreinigung sind mir natürlich auch bekannt.:m
Aber man sollte nicht suggerieren,die Admiräle würden umsonst putzen,denn das ist Blödsinn.Und es ist uns auch schon öfter passiert,das wir das Haus 2x putzen durften weil
es noch bei Ankunft eingesifft war und der Vermieter nichts
kontrolliert hat.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Hemingway56 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie sieht es zur Zeit mit Heringsfängen in HS aus?
> Wir sind vom 16. - 23. 10. oben.
> Gruß Hemingway56


 

Werde morgen mal mit meinem Lehrer telefonieren und ihn mal ausfragen, was zur Zeit so läuft. Denn das Geschehen rund um die Schleuse wird er sich bestimmt angucken.

MFG
Timo


----------



## fki (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,#h
> 
> die Probleme mit der selber durchgeführten Endreinigung sind mir natürlich auch bekannt.:m
> Aber man sollte nicht suggerieren,die Admiräle würden umsonst putzen,denn das ist Blödsinn.Und es ist uns auch schon öfter passiert,das wir das Haus 2x putzen durften weil
> ...




Trotzalledem  haben die vom "Admiral Strand" einen fairen Preis. Wir buchen nur dort. Stehts war die Comunication perfekt und das Haus stehts sauber."Eingesifft" war nie etwas. Wenn man das Haus 2 x mal putzen muß. Hat man nach dem 1 mal putzen wohl was falsch gemacht |bla:


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



fki schrieb:


> Trotzalledem haben die vom "Admiral Strand" einen fairen Preis. Wir buchen nur dort. Stehts war die Comunication perfekt und das Haus stehts sauber."Eingesifft" war nie etwas. *Wenn man das Haus 2 x mal putzen muß. Hat man nach dem 1 mal putzen wohl was falsch gemacht* |bla:


 


fki,#h

ich weis ja nicht wie du es mit der Sauberkeit hälst,aber wenn ich in ein schmutziges Haus komme,dann wird es 
sauber gemacht.Und vor dem Verlassen wird es von uns,
wenn keine Endreinigung vereinbart wurde, wieder geputzt.
Hoffentlich muß ich nicht direkt nach dir das gleiche Haus
beziehen.|kopfkrat

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## fki (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> fki,#h
> 
> ich weis ja nicht wie du es mit der Sauberkeit hälst,aber wenn ich in ein schmutziges Haus komme,dann wird es
> sauber gemacht.Und vor dem Verlassen wird es von uns,
> ...





Also wenn ich putze. Dann mache ich es gründlich und muß nicht ein zweites mal hinterher putzen sowie du (ja,ja so hast du es geschrieben!!!). Aber das gute an der Geschichte ist ja, das du wahrscheinlich nicht mehr die "Admirals" nimmst. Denn wenn man ständig unzufrieden ist und nur am putzen ist, nimmt man ja sicherlich einen anderen Anbieter.
***PUH**** wir gehen uns aus dem Weg!!!


----------



## FangeNichts5 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Wir haben bisher einmal bei Sol-og-Strand und einmal bei Cofman gebucht, und waren zufrieden. Wobei mir persönlich der Service bei Sol-og-Strand besser gefallen hat.

MFG
Timo


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



fki schrieb:


> Also wenn ich putze. Dann mache ich es gründlich und muß nicht ein zweites mal hinterher putzen sowie du *(hättest dich mal genauer ausdrücken sollen).* Aber das gute an der Geschichte ist ja, das du wahrscheinlich* nicht mehr die "Admirals" nimmst*. Denn wenn man ständig unzufrieden ist und nur am putzen ist, nimmt ja sicherlich einen anderen Anbieter.
> ***PUH**** *wir gehen uns aus dem Weg*!!!


 

fki,#h

kannte deine Hirnleistung noch nicht,sonst hätte ich mich natürlich für dich klarer ausgedrückt.:m

Wo habe ich behauptet, jemals bei "Admiral" gebucht zu
haben?#c

Und ich gehe dir mit Freuden aus dem Weg.|wavey:


Jürgen


----------



## fki (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> fki,#h
> 
> kannte deine Hirnleistung noch nicht,sonst hätte ich mich natürlich für dich klarer ausgedrückt.:m
> 
> ...








Du bist wahrlich ein sympatisches Kerlchen


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



fki schrieb:


> Du bist wahrlich ein sympatisches Kerlchen


 


#6

Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

jürgen ärgerst du wieder die leute hihi


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> jürgen ärgerst du wieder die leute hihi


 


@ Fabi,#h

wer sind die Leute?|kopfkrat
Habe nur versucht,etwas richtig zu stellen.Aber wenn das lesen und interpretieren Schwierigkeiten macht.#c

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## jottweebee (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Was hat Häuser putzen mit dem Angeln zu tun ???

Wohl aber Angler mit Häuser putzen!!

Wenn ich mache Angelstellen sehen und mir vorstelle, dass diese Schw... die Hütte gereinigt haben sollen !!!!! Daher für mich besser eine bezahlte und dann auch wirklich gemachte Endreinigung.

Aber dieses Problem habe ich nicht so oft, denn auch nächste Woche werde ich wieder mit dem Womo nach HS fahren und auf den Campingplatz in Aargab gehen, wenn dort noch was frei ist, sonst fahre ich weiter nach Nörre Lynvig.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Fabi,#h
> 
> wer sind die Leute?|kopfkrat
> Habe nur versucht,etwas richtig zu stellen.Aber wenn das lesen und interpretieren Schwierigkeiten macht.#c
> ...



ja du weisst ja manche haben da noch ne kleine schwäche |supergri

wir haben bei novasol haus immer selber sauber gemacht. und immer war es ok.

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



jottweebee schrieb:


> Was hat Häuser putzen mit dem Angeln zu tun ???
> 
> Wohl aber Angler mit Häuser putzen!!
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Namensvetter,#h

das ist ja das Problem.Wird leider nicht immer vom Vermieter gemacht,aber abkassiert.Leider mehrfach erlebt.|rolleyes
Viel Spaß in HS.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Jüü (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

wir hatten in diesem Jahr das erste mal ein Haus von Feriepartner und sind sehr zufrieden mit der Sauberkeit des Hauses bei der Ankunft gewesen...natürlich haben wir es auch so verlassen wie wir es vorgefunden haben,alles tip,top.Ist doch selbstverständlich.
Gruß Jürgen M.


----------



## jetztaberdann (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Fabi,#h
> 
> wer sind die Leute?|kopfkrat
> Habe nur versucht,etwas richtig zu stellen.Aber wenn das lesen und interpretieren Schwierigkeiten macht.#c
> ...





Ja,Ja.....der Breithardt ist halt ein Riesen-VOLLDEPP


----------



## fki (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Applaus, applaus.|muahah:

Die Sardine 29cm+  

.....lesen und schreiben ist nicht seine Stärke


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo "jetztaberdann" und "fki",#h

ihr seid doch wohl nicht ein und dieselbe Person unter zwei
verschiedenen Namen?#c
Die zeitliche und "inhaltliche" Übereinstimmung zwischen euren ersten Postings ist schon recht seltsam.|supergri
Nicht das noch ein "Mod" dahinter kommt.#d


Wünsche einen schönen Sonntag,
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## goeddoek (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

'nen schönen Sonntag wünsche ich auch allen und hoffe, dass hier nun wieder ein normaler Umgangsaton herrscht :m


----------



## alfgehda (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Als neutraler "Mitleser":


*jürgen (wie du genannt wirst) du hast echt einen Treffer ab*

WARUM?

- alles ist eine Verschwörung

- selbst bist du Tag und Nacht im Internet

- meistens schreibst du nur MÜll 

- Normalerweise würde ich sagen- sei mir nicht böse, aber du hast echt nix in der Birne!


----------



## fki (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Der Herr Breithardt darf ruhig weiter beleidigen. 




j.Breithardt schrieb:


> fki,#h
> 
> ich weis ja nicht wie du es mit der Sauberkeit hälst,aber wenn ich in ein schmutziges Haus komme,dann wird es
> sauber gemacht.Und vor dem Verlassen wird es von uns,
> ...



Ich sehe das genauso. Du hast einfach ein bißchen weniger Hirnleistung wie andere. Du kannst wahrscheinlich nix dafür. Du solltetst aber, weniger schreiben wenn du schon weisst, das nur Müll dabei herauskommt.


----------



## rainzor (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



fki schrieb:


> Der Herr Breithardt darf ruhig weiter beleidigen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So, jetzt muß ich mich auch mal einmischen.
Der mit der verminderten Hirnleistung bist doch wohl eindeutig du. Du hast doch die ganze Zeit die Äußerungen von Jürgen fehlinterpretiert. Und selbst wenn er versucht hat, es richtig zu stellen, warst du es doch wieder, der nur Müll dazu geschrieben hat. 
Im Übrigen finde ich es auch ein bißchen eigenartig, daß jetzt 3 Leute gemeinsam auf Jürgen einschlagen, die sich alle 07/2010 angemeldet haben, sehr wenige Beiträge geschrieben haben und grundsätzlich keinen Namen unter ihre Beträge setzen.
Und noch zum Schluß, ich bin kein Kumpel von Jürgen, ich kenne ihn nicht einmal persönlich. Mir ist nur sauer aufgestoßen, was ihr 3 hier für einen Mist verzapft habt.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Balouderbaer (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



goeddoek schrieb:


> 'nen schönen Sonntag wünsche ich auch allen und hoffe, dass hier nun wieder ein normaler Umgangsaton herrscht :m




Hallo zusammen,

ich sehe es genauso wie Goeddoeck, so langsam sollte der Umgangston sich hier ändern!

Damit spreche ich besonders die *3 Angelkollegen* an, die sich am *24.07.2010* angemeldet haben *(Zufälle gibt es !!!!)#q*:
*
fki
alfgehda
jetztaberdann*

Es wäre schön wenn *Ihr 3* jetzt wieder auf den Weg der sachlichen Diskussion zurückkehren würdet, denn bis zu Eurem Erscheinen war das in diesem Thread Standard.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Manfred


----------



## Balouderbaer (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Vielen Dank Rainzor,

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele (nur ein paar Sekundenn schneller)!

Manfred


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

hoffentlich sperren sie fki und die anderen. komisch das ihr nur so wenig beiträge habt. alles ein und der selbe wa ?? am besten geht ihr in andere threads. ohne euch war es hier schon sehr ruhig. und ich glaube jürgen hat mehr in der birne als ihr zusammen ihr lachnummern.


genau ich bin auch eure meinung. genau die gleiche person oder kollegen.

also raus mit diesen hier : 

*fki
alfgehda
jetztaberdann*
mfg


----------



## Jörg2 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo,

sind wieder zurück aus Dänemark.

Fazit:

1. Heringe
- noch nicht wirklich da
- nur die, die bis ran an die Schleuse werfen konnten hatte erfolg
- alles andere war nicht der Rede wert

2. Brandungsangeln
- lief gut bis sehr gut
- immer am Tag geangelt bei Fluthöchststand und 2-3 Stunden bei ablaufendem Wasser
- Fang in den drei Stunden zwischen 5 - 15 Schollen

3. Angeln am Gelben Riff mit der MS Molboen
- perfektes Wetter am Donnerstag erwischt
- kaum Welle und Drift und umsomehr Sonnenschein
- zu zweit knapp 20 KG Filet
- richtige Brocken waren leider nicht dabei
- gute Durchschnittsgrößen von 3 -6 KG
- der Kutter ist toll und Kapitän Clemens ebenfalls

Alles in allem war es ein sehr erholsamer Urlaub, wobei das Angeln in den zwei Wochen nicht im Vordergrund stand. Wir waren zweimal in den Pilzen und ich war absolut begeistert, wie die Wälder in Dänemark beschaffen sind. Mit sehr viel Moos erinnern sie häuftig an verträumte Märchenwälder.

Ausflüge haben wir viele gemacht u.a. Wattwanderung, Bunker in Hanstholm und Kalksteinhölen in Mönster.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Jörg2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sind wieder zurück aus Dänemark.
> 
> ...



die kalksandstein höhlen in mönster sind ganz intressant. aber einmal angucken reicht dann hihi


----------



## Jörg2 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Da gebe ich dir Recht. Aber man ist trotz Schittwetter rausgekommen und war für einen Nachmittag gut unterhalten.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

habe eben ne pn bekomemn von fki die lautet :

*gehts noch?* 			 			 			 		  		 		 			 			Solche Gerüchte zu verbreiten ist echt der Hammer.
Da sieht man mal wer mit wem hier im Board zusammen ist!


----------



## jottweebee (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Jeder hinterlässt im NET seine Spuren. Es ist jeder auffindbar, das sollte man nicht vergessen, wenn man seinen anonymen Müll hier hinterlässt.

Das beste ist, nicht darauf reagieren. Totlaufen lassen! 

Oder Eingreifen des Admi und den Müller entsorgen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Rainer,Manfred,Fabi,#h

hallo Jungs,freut mich das wir einer Meinung sind.#6
Aber laßt uns die (oder den) Störsender ignorieren,sie
sind es nicht wert,das deshalb ein Mod eingreifen muß.
Sie kommen jetzt bei mir auf die Ignorierliste,und gut ist.
Ihr seht es hoffentlich genau so.:m
Und sollten noch unerwünschte PN`s auftauchen,so informiert halt einen Mod.Wenn man diesen Herren die Bühne entzieht,dann suchen sie sich sicher ein anderes Betätigungsfeld weils langweilig wird.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> *die kalksandstein höhlen in mönster sind ganz intressant.* aber einmal angucken reicht dann hihi


 


Hallo Fabi,#h

hast du Infos über die Höhlen? Ich war noch nicht dort bin
aber sehr daran interessiert. Wie lang fährt man von HS dort hin,wie sind die Saisonzeiten?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Fabi,#h
> 
> hast du Infos über die Höhlen? Ich war noch nicht dort bin
> aber sehr daran interessiert. Wie lang fährt man von HS dort hin,wie sind die Saisonzeiten?
> ...



http://www.monsted-kalkgruber.dk/

Hier sind die Höhlen. Da wird der gute Höhlenkäse von Arla eingelagert.


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> http://www.monsted-kalkgruber.dk/
> 
> Hier sind die Höhlen. Da wird der gute Höhlenkäse von Arla eingelagert.


 


Hallo Uwe,#h

vielen Dank für die Info.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Felipe95 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo alle zusammen !

in 2 wochen gehts wieder  nach DK nach Hivide Sande.
Hauptsächlich sind wir da um wieder eine Hochseeangeltour mit der MS Lene zu starten aber 1 Tag haben wir noch übrig an dem wir an Put & Take Anlgen angeln wollen. Aber um dieses mal besser vorbereitet zu sein würde ich gerne wissen welche Put & Take Anlage ihr mir rund um Hivide Sande am meißten empfehlen könnt ????

Vielen Dank im Voraus !

Gruß Felix


----------



## FangeNichts5 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen !
> 
> in 2 wochen gehts wieder nach DK nach Hivide Sande.
> Hauptsächlich sind wir da um wieder eine Hochseeangeltour mit der MS Lene zu starten aber 1 Tag haben wir noch übrig an dem wir an Put & Take Anlgen angeln wollen. Aber um dieses mal besser vorbereitet zu sein würde ich gerne wissen welche Put & Take Anlage ihr mir rund um Hivide Sande am meißten empfehlen könnt ????
> ...


 
Zur Lene From: Die wurde jetzt "ersetzt", durch die MS Fio. Aber Skipper, Besatzung usw. bleiben. Ist nur ein reiner Kutterwechsel, da die Fio größer und luxoriöser ist.

Zu den P&T: Söndervig ist ganz gut, in Stauning kann man es auch versuchen.

MFG
Timo


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Jüü schrieb:


> wir hatten in diesem Jahr das erste mal ein Haus von Feriepartner und sind sehr zufrieden mit der Sauberkeit des Hauses bei der Ankunft gewesen...natürlich haben wir es auch so verlassen wie wir es vorgefunden haben,alles tip,top.Ist doch selbstverständlich.
> Gruß Jürgen M.


 


Hallo Jürgen,#h

Feriepartner ist auch mein Partner.Habe bei ca.35 Buchungen
1x ein schmutziges,und 2x mit technischen Mängeln gehabt.
Im 1. Fall wurde kulant reagiert,im 2. Fall in 2 Urlauben die
gleichen Mängel zwar notiert,aber leider nicht abgestellt.
Wobei wohl auch der Vermieter (Besitzer) und nicht Ferie-
partner dafür zuständig waren. Also eine durchaus empfeh-
lenswerte Agentur.#6
Habe jetzt zum 2. mal bei Esmarch das gleiche Haus gebucht,und war auch perfekt.#6
Die erwähnten Ausreisser möchte ich jetzt nicht nennen,da
sich die Betroffenen (Agentur und Privat) ja nicht dazu äußern können.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## porscher (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

es gibt in argab eine forellenanlage und dann weiter im norden in kledog und sondervig.


----------



## porscher (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

esmarch hat tolle und viele neue häuser.aber auch sonne und strand oder danwest sind klasse.


----------



## C.K. (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



> Jeder hinterlässt im NET seine Spuren. Es ist jeder auffindbar, das sollte man nicht vergessen, wenn man seinen anonymen Müll hier hinterlässt.



Ja, dass kann schon sein! :q



> sind es nicht wert,das deshalb ein Mod eingreifen muß.



Hat er aber, der Mod :q:q


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,#h
> 
> vielen Dank für die Info.#6
> 
> ...



guck jürgen da war einer schneller. hihi. mann heute morgen sind hier die autoscheiben schon übergefroren . brrrrrrrrr


----------



## Blechkate (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo,

da guckt man mal zwei Tage nicht in den Thread und dann ist hier so ein Stress. Und ich habs auch noch angestossen. Tut mir Leid.
Ich muß aber noch mal sagen, das die Admiral Häuser wirklich immer top sauber waren. Zum Preis muß ich sagen, viele Vermieter sind ohne Endreinigung auch nicht billiger.
Jetzt reichts aber auch, sonst komm ich noch in den Verdacht für den Laden zu arbeiten|supergri

Gruß Matthias


----------



## LAC (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



jottweebee schrieb:


> Was hat Häuser putzen mit dem Angeln zu tun ???
> 
> Wohl aber Angler mit Häuser putzen!!
> 
> ...




@ Jürgen
du triffst den nagel auf den kopf. Jeder spielt herr saubermann, der eine ist es und die anderen denken es. So sind halt mal die menschen d.h. darunter auch angler. Nach ihren vorstellungen verhalten sie sich immer richtig und so kommt es vor, dass der eine über die müllberge des andern klettern muss, ob es am gewässer ist oder sonst wo.
Ich kenne eine vermieterin bzw. auch ein reinigungsfirma, die werden oft wahnsinnig, was sie so alles auffinden, wenn mieter die endreinigung machen um geld zu sparen. 

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen, hat nicht geklappt - bin schon zurück. Betreffend der kalkgruben - etwa 1,5 - 2 std benötigst du für die fahrt. Einige finden sie gut, andere nicht so gut. Ich kenne sie nicht, will sie mir aber auch mal ansehen um mir ein bild zu machen - können wir gemeinsam machen. 

@ alle
zur anreise nach dk, von hamburg bis zur grenze dk war ein stau. Wetter: bewölkt, nebel, kalt und nur etwas wind


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen
> du triffst den nagel auf den kopf. Jeder spielt herr saubermann, der eine ist es und die anderen denken es. So sind halt mal die menschen d.h. darunter auch angler. Nach ihren vorstellungen verhalten sie sich immer richtig und so kommt es vor, dass der eine über die müllberge des andern klettern muss, ob es am gewässer ist oder sonst wo.
> Ich kenne eine vermieterin bzw. auch ein reinigungsfirma, die werden oft wahnsinnig, was sie so alles auffinden, wenn mieter die endreinigung machen um geld zu sparen.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Otto,#h

nur 1 Stau ? |supergri  Das ist selten.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Blechkate schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da guckt man mal zwei Tage nicht in den Thread und dann ist hier* so ein Stress*. Und ich habs auch noch angestossen. *Tut mir Leid.*
> Ich muß aber noch mal sagen, das die Admiral Häuser wirklich immer top sauber waren. Zum Preis muß ich sagen, viele Vermieter sind ohne Endreinigung auch nicht billiger.
> ...


 



Hallo Matthias,#h

mach dir mal keine Sorgen,hier wurde nur intensiv diskutiert.
Und was deine geschäftlichen Verbindungen angeht,sei ein Mann und stehe dazu. |supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen
> du triffst den nagel auf den kopf. Jeder spielt herr saubermann, der eine ist es und die anderen denken es. So sind halt mal die menschen d.h. darunter auch angler. Nach ihren vorstellungen verhalten sie sich immer richtig und so kommt es vor, dass der eine über die müllberge des andern klettern muss, ob es am gewässer ist oder sonst wo.
> Ich kenne eine vermieterin bzw. auch ein reinigungsfirma, die werden oft wahnsinnig, was sie so alles auffinden, wenn mieter die endreinigung machen um geld zu sparen.
> 
> ...


 

@ Otto, #h

mach mal dein Postfach leer,Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Zu den Kalkgruben, ich war vor gut zwei Jahren mal dort gewesen.

Zu sehen gibt es eben diverse Höhlengänge. Es gibt einen Rundweg der rollstuhlgerecht ist, also sehr leicht zu bewältigen. 
Es gibt dann noch einen Rundweg der ein bisschen ins eingemachte geht, mal steil, mal schmal, mal eng, mal rutschig. Aber alles gut zu bewältigen mit Handläufen, Seilen usw.
Zu Beginn des Rundgangs gibt es eine Videovorführung zur Geschichte und Geologie der Höhle. 
Man hat dann noch Gelegenheit das Käselager zu besichtigen, das ist allerdings nur über Treppen zu erreichen. Also nicht rollstuhl- und kinderwagengerecht.
Hunde dürfen in die Höhle mitgenommen werden, nur das Käselager ist tabu für Vierbeiner.
Spektakulär ist wenn die Käse-LKWs durch die breiten Gänge fahren und das Käselager bedienen. 
Caféteria ist vorhanden, Toiletten auch. 
Eigentlich ist es ein schöner Ausflug bei dem Kinder bestimmt jede Menge Spaß haben die Höhlen zu erkunden. An heißen Tagen ein Genuß, da es in der Höhle nur 8°C warm ist.
Mir hats gefallen und Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Michael_05er (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Also wir hatten bei unseren zwei Urlauben über Danwest gebucht (beide Male super zufrieden!) und jedes Mal die Endreinigung mitgebucht. Wenn man 10-12 Stunden Fahrt vor sich hat, will man nicht noch ewig putzen am morgen. Mit unseren drei Hunden mussten wir trotzdem vorher alles absaugen, das war Bedingung. Das kann ich aber verstehen, und die Zeitersparnis ist trotzdem vorhanden. Und nicht jeder Anbieter nimmt Urlauber mit vielen Hunden... Ach so: zwischendurch haben wir natürlich auch mal geputzt, nicht dass die Diskussion wieder hochkocht  Vielleicht sollte man eine Sonderregel einführen: Jeder mit weniger als 20 Beiträgen in Hvide-Sande-Threads bekommt erst einmal die Besonderheiten dieser Threads erklärt und wird erst dann auf die Schippe genommen. Ist ja schon eine spezielle Klientel hier (zu der ich mich voler Stolz auch zähle :m), die Hvide-Sande-Junkies.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## LAC (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen - habe welche gelöscht - kannst senden.
Gruß Otto


----------



## JerkerHH (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin, 

kann man schon Heringe in Hvide Sande fangen ? 

Gruss
Christian


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Also wir hatten bei unseren zwei Urlauben über Danwest gebucht (beide Male super zufrieden!) und jedes Mal die Endreinigung mitgebucht. Wenn man 10-12 Stunden Fahrt vor sich hat, will man nicht noch ewig putzen am morgen. Mit unseren drei Hunden mussten wir trotzdem vorher alles absaugen, das war Bedingung. Das kann ich aber verstehen, und die Zeitersparnis ist trotzdem vorhanden. Und nicht jeder Anbieter nimmt Urlauber mit vielen Hunden... Ach so: zwischendurch haben wir natürlich auch mal geputzt, nicht dass die Diskussion wieder hochkocht  Vielleicht sollte man eine Sonderregel einführen: *Jeder mit weniger als 20 Beiträgen in Hvide-Sande-Threads bekommt erst einmal die Besonderheiten dieser Threads erklärt und wird erst dann auf die Schippe genommen.* Ist ja schon eine spezielle Klientel hier (zu der ich mich voler Stolz auch zähle :m), die Hvide-Sande-Junkies.
> 
> Grüße,
> Michael


 


Hallo Michael,#h

ist ja gut gemeint,aber ein Forum für Weicheier,neee.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Mulleman (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hi, 

sind noch Heringe in Hvide Sande zu fangen ... ??

Ein Freund ist gerade in Blavand, ohne Info möchte er aber nicht nach HV fahren.

Danke für Eure Infos.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

soweit ich weiss sind nur vereinzelt heringe in hvide sande

mfg


----------



## carpfreak1990 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen !
> 
> in 2 wochen gehts wieder nach DK nach Hivide Sande.
> Hauptsächlich sind wir da um wieder eine Hochseeangeltour mit der MS Lene zu starten aber 1 Tag haben wir noch übrig an dem wir an Put & Take Anlgen angeln wollen. Aber um dieses mal besser vorbereitet zu sein würde ich gerne wissen welche Put & Take Anlage ihr mir rund um Hivide Sande am meißten empfehlen könnt ????
> ...


 
Moin Felix, 

Also wie Timo schon gesagt hat, wurde die Lene From ausgetauscht mit der Fio, es bleibt aber alles beim alten. Zu de Put&Take Anlagen kann ich dir paar nen die gut sind. Meiner meinung nach, wo ich immer was gefangen habe. NO, Klegod,Lodberghede, Hemmet, der Teich in Sondervig ist auch nicht schlecht, aber ich habe dort leider noch nicht viel gefangen. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kann man schon Heringe in Hvide Sande fangen ?
> 
> ...



so wir mir berichtet wurde, sind schon reichlich gefangen worden - ich selbst habe noch keinen am haken bekommen. Schade, wollte so gerne angeln gehen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> so wir mir berichtet wurde, sind schon reichlich gefangen worden - *ich selbst habe noch keinen am haken bekommen. Schade, wollte so gerne angeln gehen*.


 


Hallo Otto,#h

warte bis Fabi kommt. Er fängt sie dann für dich,und macht sie auch sauber. |supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## JerkerHH (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin Moin Lac, 

danke für die Info. 

Wer kann mir von Euch seine Ausrüstung ein wenig vorstellen ? 

Werde zum ersten Mal in Hvide Sande auf Hering fischen. 

Gruss & Danke. 

Christian


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,#h
> 
> warte bis Fabi kommt. Er fängt sie dann für dich,und macht sie auch sauber. |supergri
> 
> ...



|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|good:


----------



## Michael_05er (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hi Christian,
Rute und Rolle sollten stabil sein, da muss es nix spezielles sein. Eine mittlere Rolle mit 0,35er monofil passt ganz gut. Die Rute sollte schon ein WG von 50 oder 60 Gramm haben, weniger wäre nicht so gut. Mehr geht auch. An einigen Stellen an der Schleuse stehst Du an einem Geländer, da ist es von Vorteil, wenn die Rute nicht zu kurz ist. 3m gehen ganz gut. Dann brauchst Du noch Heringsbleie in verschiedenen Gewichten, je nach Strömung, und Vorfächer. Ich habe meist mit 30gr Blei gefischt, aber man kann auch mal mehr brauchen. Nicht zu schwer fischen, am Boden gibt es viele Hänger! Heringsvorfächer sollten möglichst kleine Haken haben und mit echter Fischhaut bestückt sein. Circle hooks sind auch von Vorteil. Anderes Gebamsel an den Haken hat sich nach der hier herrschenden Erfahrung als überflüssig erwiesen. Blei und Vorfächer sollte man sich daheim schon besorgen, da sie in DK deutlich teurer sein sollen.

Das war eigentlich schon alles, was man so braucht.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## JerkerHH (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin Michael, 

danke für die Info. 

Das hört sich ja schon gut an ! 

Und wie sieht es bei Euch anderen Boardies aus ??? 

Gruss


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen Breithardt
> Jürgen - habe welche gelöscht - kannst senden.
> Gruß Otto


 

@ Otto,#h

du sollst nicht nur ein paar löschen,sondern auch den Rest durchsehen.Ich hatte bereits geschrieben. :m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## JerkerHH (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ist eine Rute für Hvide Sande auf Hering mit 2,70 m auch Ok ? 

Gruss


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> Moin Michael,
> 
> danke für die Info.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Jerker,#h

ich habe 2 Ruten dabei.Eine Rhino-Tele in 3m Länge und
bis 80gr. WG. Die andere eine auch relativ weiche Tele in
3,60m Länge und 3 Lbs.Damit bin ich sowohl beim Ufernahen
Angeln als auch bei Weitwürfen bestens gerüstet.Als Schnüre kommen Monos in 0,25 und 0,30 mm zum Einsatz.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## JerkerHH (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Jürgen, 

auch Dir danke. 

Kann ich auch eine 2,70 m Rute verwenden ? 

Gruss


----------



## rainzor (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

2,70 ist schon OK, nur wie schon geschrieben, mit längeren Ruten ist es einfacher, über das Geländer zu kommen. Gerade wenn man mal mehr wie einen Hering dran hat.
Ich persönlich bevorzuge weiche Ruten. Und dann nicht mit den typischen Pilkbewegungen durchs Wasser ziehen, sondern einfach hängen lassen, bis man den/die Bisse regelrecht in der Rute spürt. Macht deutlich mehr Spaß, funktioniert aber nur wirklich gut, wenn sie dicht an der Mauer stehen. Weiter draußen hat man mit der Methode zu viele Hänger.
Was vor 3 Wochen noch auffiel, Vorfächer mit den großen grünen Perlen wurden fast kompl. von den Heringen ignoriert, im Frühjahr hat sie das überhaupt nicht gestört.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



rainzor schrieb:


> 2,70 ist schon OK, nur wie schon geschrieben, mit längeren Ruten ist es einfacher, über das Geländer zu kommen. Gerade wenn man mal mehr wie einen Hering dran hat.
> Ich persönlich bevorzuge weiche Ruten. Und dann nicht mit den typischen Pilkbewegungen durchs Wasser ziehen, sondern einfach hängen lassen, bis man den/die Bisse regelrecht in der Rute spürt. Macht deutlich mehr Spaß, *funktioniert aber nur wirklich gut, wenn sie dicht an der Mauer stehen. Weiter draußen hat man mit der Methode zu viele Hänger.*
> Was vor 3 Wochen noch auffiel, Vorfächer mit den großen grünen Perlen wurden fast kompl. von den Heringen ignoriert, im Frühjahr hat sie das überhaupt nicht gestört.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Rainer,#h

da möchte ich dir widersprechen.Es geht auch gut,wenn man 30-40 m von der Schleuse entfernt steht und Richtung der Tore wirft.Je nach Strömung muß man halt die Bleigewichte anpassen und ständigen Kontakt halten.
Ist dann halt mehr eine Sache für aktive Angler.Bringt aber bei etwas Übung nicht weniger Fisch. Ruterlänge von mindestens 3,50m ist aber Voraussetzung.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer,#h
> 
> da möchte ich dir widersprechen.Es geht auch gut,wenn man 30-40 m von der Schleuse entfernt steht und Richtung der Tore wirft.Je nach Strömung muß man halt die Bleigewichte anpassen und ständigen Kontakt halten.
> Ist dann halt mehr eine Sache für aktive Angler.Bringt aber bei etwas Übung nicht weniger Fisch. Ruterlänge von mindestens 3,50m ist aber Voraussetzung.:m
> ...


 

Moin Jürgen, 

In diesen punkt wiederspreche ich dir aber, ich fische eine 3m Spinrute mit 50g und eine 3m Spinrute mit 80g wenns nötig ist, aber mit 50g rute deckst du alles ab. Ich müsste keine rute von 3,50m oder länger benutzen, mir reicht 3m rute und damit komme ich auch auf die distanz. Aber das ist meine meinung.

@JerkerHH Also wie schon oben erwehnt fische ich eine 3m spinrute mit 50g wurfgewicht. Dazu eine 4000er stationärrolle mit ner 12er geflochtenen und die bisse besser zumerken. Vorfächer nehme ich immer rechte kleine und mit fisch haut, was ich bemerkt habe das ich mehr fische bekommen habe wenn noch eine kleine kugel vor dem haken ist. Als blei nehme ich selbst gegossene Heringsblei von ca. 20g bis 40g ,schwere fische ich ungern das ich die bisse in der absinkphase bekommt und damit zuschnell zum grund komme. In fällen wo man an dem Geländer steht und die Tore sind auf/gehen auf nehme ich auch 60-80g.



> 2,70 ist schon OK, nur wie schon geschrieben, mit längeren Ruten ist es einfacher, über das Geländer zu kommen. Gerade wenn man mal mehr wie einen Hering dran hat.
> Ich persönlich bevorzuge weiche Ruten. Und dann nicht mit den typischen Pilkbewegungen durchs Wasser ziehen, sondern einfach hängen lassen, bis man den/die Bisse regelrecht in der Rute spürt. Macht deutlich mehr Spaß, funktioniert aber nur wirklich gut, wenn sie dicht an der Mauer stehen. Weiter draußen hat man mit der Methode zu viele Hänger.
> Was vor 3 Wochen noch auffiel, Vorfächer mit den großen grünen Perlen wurden fast kompl. von den Heringen ignoriert, im Frühjahr hat sie das überhaupt nicht gestört.
> 
> ...


 
@Rainer Hast du es auch mit kleine Perlen probiert?? Ich habe das gefühl, das ich mehr fische mit perlen bekommen habe als ohne. Es mussten aber kleine Perlen sein. Mit großen hatte ich auch ein Problem.

Ich mach nachher ma fotos von den Vorfächer und stell die rein. So bin gerad aus Keller zurück und musste mit erschrecken fest stellen, dass ich keine guten Vorfächer mehr habe nur die schlechten womit ich eh nicht fische und die von den brauch ich auch keine fotos machen .

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin Jürgen,
> 
> In diesen punkt wiederspreche ich dir aber, ich fische eine 3m Spinrute mit 50g und eine 3m Spinrute mit 80g wenns nötig ist, aber mit 50g rute deckst du alles ab. Ich müsste keine rute von 3,50m oder länger benutzen,* mir reicht 3m rute und damit komme ich auch auf die distanz*. Aber das ist meine meinung.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Jonas,#h

hast mich wohl falsch verstanden(oder ich habe mich nicht klar ausgedrückt).Das für die Wurfweite eine 3m-Rute reicht
ist klar.Aber es geht mir darum,auf größere Entfernung auch
noch ein relativ leichtes Blei (20-30gr.) zu führen und aus den Steinen heraushalten zu können.Mit einer kürzeren Rute
schaffe jedenfalls ich das nicht.:m
Auf diese Art komme ich normal mit 2-3 Vorfächern für eine
ganze Urlaubswoche aus.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## rainzor (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen

Du hast mich auch falsch verstanden (oder ich habe mich schlecht ausgedrückt). Ich meine, dieses "faule" Angeln, nur hängen lassen, bis es in der Rute zuppelt, geht weiter draußen schlecht, weil das Blei ja zwangsläufig irgendwann am Grund ankommt und dann häufig hängt. Du hast aber natürlich recht, mit etwas mehr Aktivität kann man das Blei vom Boden weg halten. 

@ Jonas

Du hast Recht, kleine Perlen gingen genauso gut wie keine Perlen. Nur auf die großen hatten die Heringe keinen Bock. Aber wie schon geschrieben, im Frühjahr liefen die großen besser.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## carpfreak1990 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Jonas,#h
> 
> hast mich wohl falsch verstanden(oder ich habe mich nicht klar ausgedrückt).Das für die Wurfweite eine 3m-Rute reicht
> ist klar.Aber es geht mir darum,auf größere Entfernung auch
> ...


 
Hallo Jürgen, Aso ok aber wie gesagt mir reicht dazu auch eine 3m rute und die Anzahl der Vorfächer kommen auch bei meiner 3m Rute hin.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Jüü (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Jürgen #h
Esmarch muß ich mir doch mal genauer anschaun...man muß sich ja schließlich beizeiten um den nächsten Urlaub in HS kümmern...wir wollen dann mal näher an die See.In diesem Jahr waren wir in Lyngvig am Fjord...na mal sehen was wir finden...
Gruß Jürgen M.|kopfkrat


----------



## porscher (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

hat jemand von euch in der forellenanlage in argab gefischt?


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Jüü schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen #h
> Esmarch muß ich mir doch mal genauer anschaun...man muß sich ja schließlich beizeiten um den nächsten Urlaub in HS kümmern...wir wollen dann mal näher an die See.In diesem Jahr waren wir in Lyngvig am Fjord...na mal sehen was wir finden...
> Gruß Jürgen M.|kopfkrat


 


Hallo Jüü,#h

solltest du mal da buchen,so achte bitte auf eines:Bei der
Endabrechnung in deren Büro gilt nur Cash op der Disch!
Kreditkarten und EC werden nicht angenommen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Jüü (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

jo,sind zwei super Teiche#6...wenn man weiß wie, ist da ganz gut Fisch zu fangen|kopfkrat
Gruß Jürgen M.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Habe jetzt Kontakt zum meinem Lehrer in HS aufgenommen, allerdings noch keine Antwort erhalten. Wenn ich etwas weiß, gebe ich euch die (Herings)Infos natürlich weiter.:m

MFG
Timo


----------



## porscher (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

du meinst 1 teich.die sind verbunden.


----------



## porscher (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

wann warst du zuletzt an der forellenanlage in argab?


----------



## Michael_05er (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@JerkerHH: Abgesehen von der Ausrüstung gibt es meiner Meinung nach noch ein paar einfache Tipps: Variiere Deine Führungstechnik, mal schnell und ruckartig, mal langsam mit vielen Absinkphasen, bis Du herausgefunden hast, worauf die Fische am besten reagieren. Und schau Dir an, was die anderen Angler machen und wo sie hinwerfen. Ich musste im Sommer feststellen, dass es zwar sehr schön ist, wenn man viel Platz hat an der Schleuse, dass man dann aber auch selten was fängt. Es hat leider oft gute Gründe, wenn sich alle Angler auf einer Seite versammeln... Es kann gut sein, dass ein Heringsschwarm an einer ganz bestimmten Stelle steht, dann fängt einer gut und alle anderen fast gar nix. Also: Augen auf!
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## tom95 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

War gestern eine Viertelstunde in HS an der Schleuse. Niemand hat in der Zeit nen Hering gefangen und es sah auch nicht so aus, als ob vorher etwas gefangen wurde.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



porscher schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch in der forellenanlage in argab gefischt?




ja echt gute teiche, nur der wind darf nicht von der nerzfarm zu dir rüber kommen. dann hast den ganzen tag dein spass mit gestank und fliegen. in nore nebel ist eins chöner kleiner put&take see.

mfg


----------



## blue1887 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



porscher schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch in der forellenanlage in argab gefischt?


moin,ist dort ein neuer Besitzer drauf,als ich das letzte mal dort geangelt habe ,war alles voller Kraut dort,bin dann nicht mehr dort hin,vor ca 3 Jahren.
Gruss Thorsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



blue1887 schrieb:


> moin,ist dort ein neuer Besitzer drauf,als ich das letzte mal dort geangelt habe ,war alles voller Kraut dort,bin dann nicht mehr dort hin,*vor ca 3 Jahren.*
> Gruss Thorsten


 



Hallo Thorsten,#h

vor 3 Jahren, ist natürlich auch nicht mehr Aussage fähig.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## blue1887 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Thorsten,#h
> 
> vor 3 Jahren, ist natürlich auch nicht mehr Aussage fähig.:m
> 
> ...


moin Jürgen,das ist schon klar,ok,ich bin ab dem 23.10 wieder in Argab,denn werde ich mir den See mal wieder anschauen und evt. auch angeln,wobei ich eigentlich nur in die Brandung auf Platte und  Heringe im Hafen fangen wollte.
Gruss Thorsten


----------



## carpfreak1990 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



blue1887 schrieb:


> moin,ist dort ein neuer Besitzer drauf,als ich das letzte mal dort geangelt habe ,war alles voller Kraut dort,bin dann nicht mehr dort hin,vor ca 3 Jahren.
> Gruss Thorsten


 

Hallo Thorsten,

Seit dem sind es glaube ich 2-3 besitzer gewesen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Norweger2000 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin,
wie schaut es zur Zeit in der Brandung aus ?
Hatte die letzten beide Jahre im Oktober/November echt Pech bei Hvide Sande und kam fische beim Brandungsangeln gefangen...

Gruss Matthias


----------



## porscher (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

der see in argab hat dieses jahr erneut aufgemacht.ich glaube wieder unter einem neuen chef.wollte deshalb wissen, ob jemand in den letzten wochen dort geangelt hat.ist eigentlich ein schöner see.nur war dort früher viel kraut und auch nicht gerade ein guter besatz.


----------



## Jüü (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



porscher schrieb:


> du meinst 1 teich.die sind verbunden.


 Jo,du hast Recht.Sind aber trotsdem super,wenn der Wind nicht gerade ungünstig steht,wegen der strengen Landluft
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Jüü (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



porscher schrieb:


> wann warst du zuletzt an der forellenanlage in argab?


 Ich war am 08.09.10 das letzte mal dort und hab eine schöne Forelle von 3,6 kg gefangen,die zweite hatte knapp zwei Kilo


----------



## porscher (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

kannst du bitte auch was zu preisen sagen? darf man mit einer rute angeln?sind kunstköder erlaubt?


----------



## Jüü (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



porscher schrieb:


> kannst du bitte auch was zu preisen sagen? darf man mit einer rute angeln?sind kunstköder erlaubt?


jo,man zahlt für eine Rute für 2 Std. 70 Kronen.du kannst mit fünf Ruten angeln wenn du willst,du zahlst immer pro Rute...du kannst auch mit Kunstköder fischen....#h


----------



## JerkerHH (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Nabend, 

gibt es was neues von den Heringen ? 

Besten Gruss
Christian


----------



## porscher (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

danke jüü.kannst du auch zum besatz was sagen?wie oft?größe der fische?


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



porscher schrieb:


> danke jüü.kannst du auch zum besatz was sagen?wie oft?größe der fische?




er hatte gerade kein massband dabei als die fische vorbei geschwomemn sind. ^^


----------



## Felipe95 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo nochmal 

Wenn ihr zwischen Put & Take Sondervig und Put & Take Klegod wählen müsstet welchen würdet ihr nehmen bzw welchen würdet ihr mir empfeheln !?
Bin natürlich da um schöne große lachsforellen zu fangen wo hat man die höhere chance aber auch abgesehen davon welcher teich ist besser ?

Vielen Dank im Voraus !

Gruß Felix


----------



## jottweebee (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Lage in Hvide Sande:

viele Angler, keine Heringe.


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



jottweebee schrieb:


> Lage in Hvide Sande:
> 
> viele Angler, keine Heringe.


 


Hallo Jürgen,#h

ich habe doch bereits schon vor einiger Zeit geschrieben,
das die Schwärme am 23. zusammen mit mir ankommen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal
> 
> Wenn ihr zwischen Put & Take Sondervig und Put & Take Klegod wählen müsstet welchen würdet ihr nehmen bzw welchen würdet ihr mir empfeheln !?
> Bin natürlich da um schöne große lachsforellen zu fangen wo hat man die höhere chance aber auch abgesehen davon welcher teich ist besser ?
> ...


 
Hallo Felix es ist immer eine sache von geschmack der eine mag klegod der andere lieber sondervig. Ich mag lieber Klegod, aber wenn du große forellen haben möchtest dan würd ich dir sondervig empfehlen. In Klegod sind auch große drin aber in sondervig meiner meinung nach Grössere.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## jottweebee (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Heringe werden wohl in Thorminde gefangen.
Sind aber von Hvide Sande fast 50 km.

So warten wir hier auf die Heringsschwärme. 

Heute ist die Sonne noch nicht durchgekommen. Sie wird durch eine Hochnebelschicht verdeckt. Mittagstemperatur: 13 ° 

C.


----------



## Felipe95 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo Felix es ist immer eine sache von geschmack der eine mag klegod der andere lieber sondervig. Ich mag lieber Klegod, aber wenn du große forellen haben möchtest dan würd ich dir sondervig empfehlen. In Klegod sind auch große drin aber in sondervig meiner meinung nach Grössere.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas


 
@Jonas: Vielen Dank für deine Antwort #6

Hoffe natürlich auf weitere tipps/empfehlungen/beratungen etc. 
um später einen entschluss ziehen zu können 

Gruß Felix


----------



## carpfreak1990 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Felix kein probelm, immer wieder gern.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## tom95 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo Felix es ist immer eine sache von geschmack der eine mag klegod der andere lieber sondervig. Ich mag lieber Klegod, aber wenn du große forellen haben möchtest dan würd ich dir sondervig empfehlen. In Klegod sind auch große drin aber in sondervig meiner meinung nach Grössere.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas



Der Teich in Klegod ist zudem noch um einiges natürlicher. Der Teich in Lodbjerg Hede hat auch sehr Große Forellen, ist aber klarer als die anderen beiden.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



tom95 schrieb:


> *Der Teich in Klegod ist zudem noch um einiges natürlicher.* Der Teich in Lodbjerg Hede hat auch sehr Große Forellen, ist aber klarer als die anderen beiden.


 

Das gefällt mir auch so gut an Klegod.   
Lodbjerg Hede finde ich auch nicht schlecht, aber ich habe nur kleine/mittlere bekommen bis ca.750g es sind sicherlich auch größere drin ich konnte nur keine erwischen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## FangeNichts5 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ jottweebee
Jürgen, das Schiff kenne ich


----------



## jottweebee (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Das Schiff habe ich heute Morgen bei der Einfahrt in den Hafen aufgenommen, um zu zeigen, wie nebelig es war.
Es macht dort immer so kleine Ausfahrten mit den Touris.

Auch heute Nachmittag waren keine Heringe bereit, an die Angel zu gehen.

Morgen ist ja auch noch ein Tag.


----------



## porscher (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

viel glück dabei.


----------



## JerkerHH (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Das hört sich ja nicht so gut mit den Heringen in Hvide Sande an :-(


----------



## Jüü (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



porscher schrieb:


> danke jüü.kannst du auch zum besatz was sagen?wie oft?größe der fische?


 jo,kann nur sagen das der Besitzer immer wenn er Fisch einsetzt, die Menge in Kg in einen Kalender einträgt.ich hab es auch schon persönlich gesehen.
Gruß Jürgen M.


----------



## JerkerHH (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Zusammen,

was ist das denn für ein komischer Tidekalender ??? 

http://www.hvidesande.dk/lystfiskeri/de/tidekalender.htm

Versteht den einer von Euch ? 

Die Uhrzeiten sind total komisch haben die am oder pm ? 

Was kann man eigentlich noch außer Hering fischen, wenn der nicht läuft ? 

Auf´n Kutter möchte ich auch nicht unbedingt !!! 

Besten Gruss

Christian|kopfkrat


----------



## carpfreak1990 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo JerkerHH, 

Es sind immer die uhrzeiten angeben. z.B.  1ten 0326 ist 03:26 also morgens. Wenn ich mich nicht irre war es so.

Ausser Heringe kannst du Barsche und Hecht im fjord fangen.
Forellen in den Put & Take Anlagen. 
Dorsch und Butt in der Brandung. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Felipe95 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo alle zusammen,

vielen dan für die weiteren antworten auf meine frage (sondervig oder klegod put & take).

In Klegod war ich noch nie kann da also garnichts beurteilen.

Im Sondervig Put & Take war ich einmal vor genau einem jahr im oktober 2009. 

Ich erinnere mich so drann:
2 See abschnitte die mit einer kleinen brücke sozusagen abgetrennt sind. Als ich dort war waren ich sag ma 95% der angler am vordern abschnitt (der der näher an der hütte ist).
Nur 2 oder max3 angler angelten im anderen abschnitt ... warum weiß ich auch net weil meiner erinnerung nach hatten die angler im hinteren teil auch fische ...
Aber das krasse war man konnte nirgends hinsehen ohne das man eine riesige forelle "buckeln" sehen hat oder "kleinere" (ca. bis 3kg) springen sehen hatte. Dafür wurde jedoch relativ wenig gefangen (ja,ja fische die springen die beißen net ^^). Im durchschnitt hatte jeder angler 2 forellen um die 2-3kg die größten die ich gesehen habe hatten ca 5kg jedoch sind auch bestimmt welche über 8kg drin (dem nach was ich da so buckeln sehen hab ^^ ) Die Fische wurden dort als ich da war auch alle in den forderen teil "reingekippt" mit einer Fischrutsche (die fische waren dann erstma alle so benommen das man sie hätte ohne probleme alle mit dem kescher wieder einfangen können).

Wie sind da eure erfahrungen auch evtl. im gegensatz zu klegod.
Sitzen immer die meisten angler am forderen abschnitt oder war das zuvall und fängt man im vorderen teil evtl auch besser oder sind die chancen überall relativ gleich gut.
Würde gerne Meinungen höhren 

Vielen Dank im voraus

Gruß Felix


----------



## JerkerHH (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hat einer von Euch schon einmal erfolgreich auf Esox im Fjord gefischt ? 

Mit dein Zeiten kann aber was nicht stimmen guck Dir mal den 16.-18.10.2010 an die Uhrzeiten sind total komisch.... 

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Jörg2 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich würde es an deiner Stelle in der Brandung versuchen. Ist momentan die perfekte Zeit dafür. Mit den Forellenseen habe ich in den vergangenen Jahren immer schlechtere Erfahrungen gemacht. Deshalb habe ich das angeln dort eingestellt. Habe einfach kein Bock mehrere 100 Kronen für einige wenige Fische auszugeben. Für das Geld kaufe ich mir lieber ein paar Wattwürmer und setzte mich an den Strand.

In den Forellenseen ist teilweise so viel Futterfisch, dass die Forellen kaum noch auf unsere Köder reagieren. Das scheint mir eine Taktik der Dänen zu sein, die sich an fast allen Teichen durchgesetzt hat.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Michael_05er (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hi Christian, ich bin auch schon mal nicht schlau geworden aus dem Tidekalender. Die Zahlen jetzt kann ich mir allerdings erklären. Es gibt ca. alle 12,5 Stunden einen Höchststand, und im Kalender ist der jeweile erste Höchststand des Tages aufgeführt. Also am 16.10. um 10:54 und etwa 23:20 (nicht aufgeführt), am 17.10 um 11:59 und dann 24:28, also 00:28 am 18.10.. Am 17.10. gibt es also nur einen Höchststand, der zweite ist in den 18. "reingerutscht" und wird dort als erster Höchststand aufgeführt.

Hier ist noch ein Tidekalender von Esbjerg, die sind etwa eine Stunde hinten dran, wie man sieht: http://www.portesbjerg.dk/Upload/documents/Hkalender2010.pdf

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## jottweebee (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Im Gezeitenkalender von Hvide Sande wird immer nur das höchste Hochwasser am Tag angegeben. Das zweite Hochwasser ist ca. 12 1/2 Std. früher oder später und ein paar cm niedriger.
Man muss sich nicht genau an die Minute halten, da der Wasserstillstand bei Hoch- und Niedrigwasser etwa eine Stunde beträgt.
Warum wird die zweite Zeit nicht angegeben? 
Weiß nicht!!
Vielleicht geht man davon aus, dass jeder selbst 12 Std. zurechnen kann.

Heute Morgen ist der Nebel verschwunden und es teilweise blauer Himmel zu sehen.


----------



## jottweebee (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Bei einigen Tidenkalendern muss man darauf achten, dass die Uhrzeiten in Greenwich-Zeit angegeben sind.
MEZ ist dann eine Stunde später und Sommerzeit noch mal eine Std. dazu.


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



jottweebee schrieb:


> Im Gezeitenkalender von Hvide Sande wird immer nur das höchste Hochwasser am Tag angegeben. Das zweite Hochwasser ist ca. 12 1/2 Std. früher oder später und ein paar cm niedriger.
> Man muss sich nicht genau an die Minute halten, da der Wasserstillstand bei Hoch- und Niedrigwasser etwa eine Stunde beträgt.
> Warum wird die zweite Zeit nicht angegeben?
> Weiß nicht!!
> ...


 


Hallo Jürgen,#h

wobei so ein Nebel durchaus seinen Reiz haben kann.
Habe mal deinen fliegenden Holländer auf Fotopapier
ausgedruckt. #6#6#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## blue1887 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> was ist das denn für ein komischer Tidekalender ???
> 
> ...


moin,ich gehe immer nach folgendem,der ist super#h
http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/danmark/vandstand.htm?stat=24342&dato=20101014&pres=Tabel


----------



## TittanW (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hi zusammen, liebe HV-Junkies!
Obwohl ich mich in diesem Bereich des Forums noch nicht rumgetrieben habe, zähle ich mich zu den HV infizierten. Ich glaube, dass erste Mal war ich 1974 mit meinen Eltern dort und habe hier die Freude am Angelsport gefunden. Jetzt treibt es mich mit meiner eignenen Familie nach HV und auch die Angeln sind immer dabei. 
Wo ich Plattfische in der Gegend um HV angeln kann, weis ich recht gut, aber ich würde auch gerne mal wieder Dorsche vom Strand fangen. Hat hier jemand einen Tip oder einen Hotspot, den er teilen möchte?
Danke für Euer Feedback!
Gruß Chris


----------



## carpfreak1990 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



TittanW schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, liebe HV-Junkies!
> Obwohl ich mich in diesem Bereich des Forums noch nicht rumgetrieben habe, zähle ich mich zu den HV infizierten. Ich glaube, dass erste Mal war ich 1974 mit meinen Eltern dort und habe hier die Freude am Angelsport gefunden. Jetzt treibt es mich mit meiner eignenen Familie nach HV und auch die Angeln sind immer dabei.
> Wo ich Plattfische in der Gegend um HV angeln kann, weis ich recht gut, aber ich würde auch gerne mal wieder Dorsche vom Strand fangen. Hat hier jemand einen Tip oder einen Hotspot, den er teilen möchte?
> Danke für Euer Feedback!
> Gruß Chris


 
Hallo Chirs 

Der Strandabschnitt in Argab ist nicht schlecht. Die Molen von HS sind auch nicht schlecht. Wenn du plätze für platten hast kannst es dort auch auf dorsch versuchen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



TittanW schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, liebe HV-Junkies!
> Obwohl ich mich in diesem Bereich des Forums noch nicht rumgetrieben habe, zähle ich mich zu den HV infizierten. Ich glaube, dass erste Mal war ich 1974 mit meinen Eltern dort und habe hier die Freude am Angelsport gefunden. Jetzt treibt es mich mit meiner eignenen Familie nach HV und auch die Angeln sind immer dabei.
> Wo ich Plattfische in der Gegend um HV angeln kann, weis ich recht gut, aber ich würde auch gerne mal wieder Dorsche vom Strand fangen. Hat hier jemand einen Tip oder einen Hotspot, den er teilen möchte?
> Danke für Euer Feedback!
> Gruß Chris


 

Hallo Chris,#h

willkommen bei uns "Bekloppten" (gilt wenigstens für mich).
Platte kannst du im Bereich Argab,Lynvig und nördlich Söndervig recht gut fangen,wobei Weitwürfe in den wenigsten Fällen nötig sind.Mußt halt am Ufer schauen wo
Ansammlungen von Muscheln sind.
Mit Dorschfängen wirst du nur zufrieden sein,wenn du keine
größeren Ansprüche stellst.Schwimmende Köpfe mit Schwänzchen dran sind bis 40cm drin.Alles andere ist Glück.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Jörg2 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Auf Dorsch kann man es bei Houvig nördlich von Sondervig probieren. Bei den Bunkeranlagen ist der Strand relativ steinig und mit Muscheln belegt. Ich habe es dieses Jahr mal probiert und zwei Minidorsche gefangen, die wieder schwimmen durften. 

Einfach mal einen Ausflug zu den Bunkeranlagen machen mit der Familie und unauffällig nach den Angelstellen ausschau halten. 

Die Mole in Hvide Sande finde ich angeltechnisch nicht sehr attraktiv. Dadurch das täglich die Hafeneinfahrt ausgebaggert wird, ist dort nicht mehr viel Leben. Umständlich angelt sich das auch, da man erst die Klippen der Mole überwinden muss ohne dabei ins Wasser zu fallen.


----------



## JerkerHH (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Zusammen, 

was machen die Heringe in Hvide Sande ? 

Was sagt Ihr zu dieser Kombi: 

Sportex carat Spin 2 / 3,00m 60 gr. 

Stella FB 4000 / mit 0,28 mm red salsa 

hab ich mit dem Equipment evtl. Glück auf die leckeren Heringe ? 

Gruss
Christian


----------



## carpfreak1990 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> was machen die Heringe in Hvide Sande ?
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Christian 

Das Kombo spast schon. Mir persönlich wäre die Stella zuschade, also Die ganzen schuppen. Ich habe das problem auch mit meiner Techium obwohl die Stella ne andere liga ist. Zur Schnur kann ich nixs sagen ist das eine geflochtene oder Mono?? 

gruß
Jonas

PS: Vielleicht komme ich doch dies Jahr noch nach Hvide Sande. Ich muss noch mal mit mein dad sprechen. Aber dann nur für eine 15/21std. Tour mit der Fio. Mal sehen sonst wirds erst im April/Mai was.


----------



## JerkerHH (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin Jonas, 

ich habe die Mono drauf !!! 


Gruss
Christian


----------



## carpfreak1990 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> Moin Jonas,
> 
> ich habe die Mono drauf !!!
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Christian 

Mono würd ich sagen 30 oder 35er, aber das sollte auch gehen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> was machen die Heringe in Hvide Sande ?
> 
> ...


 



Hallo Christian,#h

die Rolle sollte den Drill schon aushalten.#6 Aber die Schnur ist viel zu scharf,da wirst du die Heringe schon eine Weile vor dem Verzehr wässern müssen.:m 

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## JerkerHH (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Wie sieht das da eigentlich mit den Zandern etc. aus lohnt sich das fischen mit Gummi und Co., wenn keine Heringe da sind ? 

Gruss
Christian


----------



## jottweebee (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich habe hier in Hvide Sande den Tipp bekommen, dass die Heringe zurzeit in Thorsminde gefangen werden.
So bin ich nach der Nullrunde hier heute nach Thorsminde gefahren und habe dort die Angel ausgeworfen.
Mit dem Ergebnis: 1 Hering und 1 Aalmutter.
In Thorsminde habe ich erfahren, dass nur am Dienstag gut gefangen wurde, danach war tote Hose.
Heute Abend hat starker Regen eingesetzt. Bin jetzt wieder in HS.
Mal sehen, wie es morgen wird!!


----------



## JerkerHH (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Oh Oh wollen wir hoffen das, dass die tage besser wird ! 

Und wie sieht das mit den Zandern aus ? 

Gruss


----------



## FangeNichts5 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> Oh Oh wollen wir hoffen das, dass die tage besser wird !
> 
> Und wie sieht das mit den Zandern aus ?
> 
> Gruss


 
Zander gibt es eigentlich garnicht in Rinköbingfjord und umzu. Aber du kannst sehr schöne und große Barsche fangen:m 

MFG
Timo


----------



## JerkerHH (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Auch im Hafengebiet wo die Heringe sind ? 

Ein paar Barsche als Beifang wer ja auch ganz nett ! 

Gruss
Christian


----------



## FangeNichts5 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> Auch im Hafengebiet wo die Heringe sind ?
> 
> Ein paar Barsche als Beifang wer ja auch ganz nett !
> 
> ...


 
Ich glaube nicht, da ist es noch zu salzig. Aber im südlichen Fjord sind sehr schöne Barsche unterwegs. Ich bin meistens in Bork Havn unterwegs, und kann mich dort eigentlich überhaupt nicht mit den Barschen beschweren. Letztes Jahr lief es richtig gut: Wir wollten ein paar Aale fangen, und bekamen pro Abend mit Tauwurm *nur* 30er Barsche (waren 4-5 Stück) ans Band, dieses Jahr lief es leider nicht so gut.

MFG
Timo


----------



## JerkerHH (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich hoffe ja, dass man in den nächsten Tagen ein paar Heringe fangen kann |rolleyes;+

Was sind denn Eure liebsten Heringsvorfächer ? 

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Schl@chter (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

War gestern in HS habe ganze 3 Heringe erwischt,im Ringköbing Fijord habe ich die Woche über 1 Hecht von 70c m und ein paar schöne Barsche erwischt war insgesamt eine nette Woche.


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja, dass man in den nächsten Tagen ein paar Heringe fangen kann |rolleyes;+
> 
> Was sind denn Eure liebsten Heringsvorfächer ?
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Christian,#h

im Herbst angle ich am liebsten Paternoster ohne Glitzer und
Fischhaut,olso Goldhaken verschiedener Größe mit max. einer
ganz kleinen Perle.:m
Wann bist du vor Ort?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja, dass man in den nächsten Tagen ein paar Heringe fangen kann |rolleyes;+
> 
> Was sind denn Eure liebsten Heringsvorfächer ?
> 
> ...



ich habe bis jetzt immer mit cirkle hooks - kleine haken mit fischhaut - mit erfolg geangelt, wenn sie da sind.
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> ich habe bis jetzt immer mit *cirkle hooks* - kleine haken mit fischhaut - mit erfolg geangelt, wenn sie da sind.
> Gruß


 

Hallo Otto,#h

im Frühjahr,wenn die Heringe dicht stehen und auf alles beissen,dann gibt es nichts besseres als Cirkles.Aber im Herbst wenn sie "Spitz" beissen ,dann habe ich mit normalen
Haken die besseren Erfahrungen gemacht.
Aber unser Vergleichsangeln steht ja unmittelbar an.:m
Ich wette um ein "Mettebrötchen".

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,#h
> 
> im Frühjahr,wenn die Heringe dicht stehen und auf alles beissen,dann gibt es nichts besseres als Cirkles.Aber im Herbst wenn sie "Spitz" beissen ,dann habe ich mit normalen
> Haken die besseren Erfahrungen gemacht.
> ...



Jürgen, 
die wette steht - ich lege noch eins drauf bzw. damit wir satt werden, ein ganze platte voll - natürlich im uerigen - freue mich schon drauf.
In den letzte jahren hat sich ja alles etwas verändert bei den heringsschwärmen. Gerade im herbst kommen sie nicht mehr so, wie der angler es sich gerne wünschst. Man muss sie förmlich suchen, nun kennst du dich aus mit dem gewässer und wie du schon erwähnt hast, ist mit leichtem blei bzw. je nach strömung das blei zu wählen. Oft ziehen sie über grund oder sind im mittelwasser.
Man muss sie förmlich suchen, dieses ist leichter gesagt als getan, dan man die verhältnisse dort kennen muss z.b. wo sind die hindernisse, die spundwand usw. wie sieht das kehrwasser aus und vieles mehr.  Die meisten angler  wissen gar nicht wo sie angeln, sondern wissen nur, wenn welche gebissen haben und wenn sie ein paternoster verloren haben.
Ich gebe dir recht, wer das gewässer kennt, verliert kaum ein paternoster. Ich will nicht sagen, dass die cirkle hooks besser sind, jedoch habe ich eine größere chance, sie nicht zu verlieren, da ja der hering ein weiches fleisch hat. Beim verlieren meine ich, wenn ich sie schon gedrillt habe und dann übers geländer heben muss - dann fällt einer ab, wenn die anderen noch in der luft zappeln. Dieses passiert kaum, wenn man mit cirkle hooks arbeitet, natürlich geht es auch mit  normalen haken - jedoch muss man auch den schwung übers geländer richtig beherrschen - dieses kannst du ja, da ich es zig mal gesehen habe. Jedoch kann man sie nicht immer gut hochheben, da ja der nachbar sie sonst im gesicht hat - dort ist ja kirmes angesagt wenn die heringe da sind, deshalb gehe ich auf nummer sicher. 

Pn bekommen - gebe dir recht,  es ist der hammer, es ist schon zwei mal passiert in den letzten jahren - nichts gelernt. Habe inzwischen alles geregelt und gebremst, damit kein schaden eintritt.
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> Jürgen,
> die wette steht - ich lege noch eins drauf bzw. damit wir satt werden, ein ganze platte voll - natürlich im uerigen - freue mich schon drauf.
> In den letzte jahren hat sich ja alles etwas verändert bei den heringsschwärmen. Gerade im herbst kommen sie nicht mehr so, wie der angler es sich gerne wünschst. Man muss sie förmlich suchen, nun kennst du dich aus mit dem gewässer und wie du schon erwähnt hast, ist mit leichtem blei bzw. je nach strömung das blei zu wählen. Oft ziehen sie über grund oder sind im mittelwasser.
> Man muss sie förmlich suchen, dieses ist leichter gesagt als getan, dan man die verhältnisse dort kennen muss z.b. wo sind die hindernisse, die spundwand usw. wie sieht das kehrwasser aus und vieles mehr. Die meisten angler wissen gar nicht wo sie angeln, sondern wissen nur, wenn welche gebissen haben und wenn sie ein paternoster verloren haben.
> ...


 


Otto,#h

trink dir einen *Amarone*.Der ist gut für die Nerven.
Mangels Masse nehme ich mir vorm Schlafen noch 
einen Marillenbrand.Dann läßt sich der Dauerregen 
besser ertragen.:k

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Felipe95 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo,

kann mir wer sagen wie tief in etwa der put & take teich sondervig ist ?

Vielen Dank in Voraus 

Gruß Felix


----------



## LAC (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> trink dir einen *Amarone*.Der ist gut für die Nerven.
> Mangels Masse nehme ich mir vorm Schlafen noch
> ...


@ Jürgen
werde bzw. habe ich schon gemacht, hatte heute 120 gäste hier - alles alte schüler - haben mir erzählt, wie toll es früher war |supergri jedes loch haben sie sich angesehen und bewundert - gut das inge nicht da war.

@ Felix K
Felix, muss du die tiefe ganz genau wissen?  Zur information, die put und take anlagen in unserer gegend sind nicht tief, die meisten betreiber buddeln ein loch und das wars dann, grundwasser wird sichtbar und eine neue anlage ist entstanden. 
Ich rate mal, 3 ,5 m ist die tiefste stelle, für alles was tiefer ist benötigt man bagger, die hier kein farmer besitzt.
Der ringköbing fjord  besitzt eine gewaltige wasserfläche, er ist etwa 40 km lang und 10 km breit, jedoch über 50 % der fläche liegt unter 1 m und nur wenige stellen haben  eine tiefe von 3-4 m. 
Das beste ist - vor ort ausloten, da sich ja die tiefe verändert.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Felix,

Ich würde den Teich auf 2-2,5m schätzen,aber ganz genau weiss ich das nicht.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Felipe95 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe !

Wollte es nur wissen damit ich mich ein wenig vorbereiten kann und weil ich evtl dort auch mal drop shot auf Forelle probieren wollte aber mal sehen ...
Ich denke das es im mom sowieso egal ist in welcher Tiefe man angelt da das wasser im mom in allen tiefen relativ kühl ist und mehr wollen die trutten ja auch net 
Also bei dem Forellensee an den ich immer hier fahre von wolfsburg aus beißen die Forellen im mom in allen Tiefen und der See ist bis zu  11m tief.

Es gibt noch einen put & take teich wo ich als ich letztes mal bei hivide sande war geangelt habe ... weiß aber leider nicht mehr wie der hieß. Es waren 2 Teiche (das gelände war relativ naturbelassen) die teiche waren getrännt mit einem art damm wo früher noch schienen drauf waren. Es sind noch einige MAuerteile vorhanden die dort stehen ...
der eine Teich liegt direkt an der Hauptsraße.Auf der einen seite der Straße ist der teich auf der anderen seite direkt der fjord. sry die beschreibung ist ziemlich schlecht und ungenau leider weiß ich auch nicht mehr den ort ich weiß nur noch das das ganz nah an unseren ferienhaus war ca 4km ...
Evtl kann mir ja wer trotzdem weiterhelfen.

Gruß Felix


----------



## rainzor (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Müßte nach deiner Beschreibung der Nymindegab Forellensee sein. Liegt gleich am Anfang vom Fjord.





Gruß
Rainer


----------



## carpfreak1990 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Ja würde ich auch sagen. Sonst fällt mir keiner ein der direkt am Fjord liegt und Mauerteil drin hat.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Felipe95 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ja danke der ist es wusste auch noch das der ort irgendwas mit N war. Dort konnte ich auf einen kleinen effzett blinker diesen schönen saibling fangen.
http://img822.*ih.us/img822/5917/md000371.th.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

Ein anderer deutscher angler mit dem ich gesprochen hatte sagte das er vor ein paar tagen eine Forelle von ich glaube 9kg gefangen hat...
Evtl könnt ihr mir auch ein paar erfahrungen schreiben die ihr an diesem see machen konntet !?

Vielen Dank im Voraus !

Gruß Felix


----------



## Dorschbande (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> was machen die Heringe in Hvide Sande ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Fischjäger-25.2 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Kann ich nur bestätigen´... bin auch gestern zurück gekommen und mir wurde das gleiche erzählt


----------



## porscher (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

der forellensee in nymindegab ist nicht so toll.der besatz ist sehr mager.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin Felix, 

Viel kann ich dir nicht über den Teich sagen da ich dort nur einmal war. Aber ich sehe es ähnlich wie porscher mit dem besatz, immer wenn man vorbei fährt sind dort 0-2 angler/auto´s. Dann lieber nach nach Klegod oder Sondervig dort werden regelmäßig Fische eingesetzt. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## tom95 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Das nicht viel besetzt wird, bedeutet nicht, dass wenig gefangen wird. Die Besitzer der Seen besetzen *meist* nach verkauften Karten.


----------



## porscher (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

so wie es jonas schon sagt.an den anlagen wo viele angler sind wird auch oft gut besetzt.es wird natürlich nicht automatisch besser gefangen.aber an einer anlage wo einmal im monat besetzt wird kannste nicht viel fangen.und wenn man mit einer anlage schlechte erfahrungen gemacht hat, fährt man da ein zweites mal nicht mehr hin.


----------



## tom95 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



porscher schrieb:


> so wie es jonas schon sagt.an den anlagen wo viele angler sind wird auch oft gut besetzt.es wird natürlich nicht automatisch besser gefangen.aber an einer anlage wo einmal im monat besetzt wird kannste nicht viel fangen.und wenn man mit einer anlage schlechte erfahrungen gemacht hat, fährt man da ein zweites mal nicht mehr hin.




"aber an einer anlage wo einmal im monat besetzt wird kannste nicht viel fangen."

Ich habe grade versucht zu erklären, dass das eben doch gehen kann.

Beispiel: Ein See liegt abseits von Ferienhausregionen und deshalb kommen nicht viele Angler vorbei. (Ich gehe jetzt davon aus, dass die meisten Angler Touristen sind, was auch bei den meisten Anlagen der Fall ist.) Dieser See hat bei der Eröffnung den gleichen Bestand wie ein See der gleichen Größe, der aber an einer Fereinhaussiedlung liegt.

Jedenfalls kommen an der Anlage, die abseits liegt, weniger Leute vorbei, als an der die näher zu einer Feienhausregion liegt, weshalb auch weniger Angler und somit weniger Fische entnommen werden und weniger nachgesetzt werden, was aber nicht bedeutet, dass der Bestand schlechter ist, als an der mehr besuchten Anlage. Der Bestand istgleich, obwohl an der einen weniger nachgesetzt wird.

Versteht man doch, oder?|kopfkrat


@ Porscher 
Du solltest versuchen Groß- und Kleinschreibung und Kommasetzung zu beachten. Ist dann wirklich leichter zu lesen.


----------



## rainzor (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Wie schon geschrieben, war ich vor 3 Wochen vor Ort. Ich hatte auch mal am Nymindegab See vorbeigeschaut (aber nicht geangelt). In seinem Schaukasten hatte er einen Kalender hängen, danach hat er im August und September jeden Montag 100KG Forellen in den großen See eingesetzt. Aber Papier ist ja bekanntlich geduldig. Ich muß aber sagen, daß der See jedesmal, wenn ich dort vorbei gekommen bin, sehr gut besucht war. 

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## carpfreak1990 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



rainzor schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben, war ich vor 3 Wochen vor Ort. Ich hatte auch mal am Nymindegab See vorbeigeschaut (aber nicht geangelt). *In seinem Schaukasten hatte er einen Kalender hängen, danach hat er im August und September jeden Montag 100KG Forellen in den großen See eingesetzt*. Aber Papier ist ja bekanntlich geduldig. Ich muß aber sagen, daß der See jedesmal, wenn ich dort vorbei gekommen bin, sehr gut besucht war.
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer


 
Hallo wenn man denn von ein durchschnitts gewicht von 2kg aus geht sind das in der Woche 50 Forellen. Aber ich kann ja leider nicht sagen, ob es jetzt 2kg Forellen sind oder ob sie schwere oder leichter sind. Aber Wenn man schon mal in Klegod war und den besitzer reinsetzen beobachtet hat. Weiss das das in Klegod manchmal am tag reingesetzt wird. Natürlich wird dort auch mehr geangelt als in Nymindegab nur als vergleich.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Felix K
Es ist der teich in nymindegabe, wie schon erwähnt wurde. 
Ein angler berichtete, daß er die anlage toll findet, da nicht so viele angler dort sind und er seine zwei forellen am tag fängt. Er war begeistert und fühlte sich dort mit frauchen wohl. Andere berichteten, dass sie dort nicht gut gefangen haben.

Fest steht, dass die betreiber solcher anlagen gewinn machen wollen und wenn ein angler, der die angelei bestens beherrscht, viel fängt, dann geht ein anderer angler leer aus. Damit dieses jedoch nicht überhand nimmt, haben einige betreiber fangbegrenzungen eingeführt. Jedoch auch da, z.b. bei einer fangbegrenzung von 5 Stück in zwei stunden, haben wir mit drei angler, schnell mal 15 forellen gefangen. Nicht jeder hatte 5 stück, sondern einer hat für die anderen mitgefangen. damit wir auf die stückzahl kamen. Am nächsten tag, konnten wir noch 11 forellen fangen, einer fing schon gar nichts mehr in den zwei stunden und am dritten tag,ging einer schon nicht mehr mit, da er am vortage nichts gefangen hat, da konnten wir froh sein, dass wir mit zwei mann in zwei stunden zusammen 6 forellen angeln konnten.
Wir haben dann eine woche gewartet, damit reichlich angler bezahlen und nichts fangen und dann einen neuen versuch gestartet - inzwischen hat der betreiber den teich neu besetzt und wir kamen erneut auf unsere stückzahlen.

Solch ein erlebnis habe ich mit meinem freund torsten (bordie hatri) erlebt, da konnten wir nach einer halben stunde schon wieder aufhören, da wir schon 10 stück gefangen hatten auch mit Fabi (bordie wolfsburg Virus) ist es uns so ergangen.
Damit möchte ich nur sagen, dass die betreiber der anlagen alle nach einem prinzip arbeiten - d.h. sie wollen gewinn machen und einige angler viel fangen und andere halt leer ausgehen - da spielt nicht nur der fischbesatz eine rolle, sondern auch die angelei. d.h. wie und womit man sie überlistet. Hinzu kommt, dass sich welten trennen, wenn ich die angelei in einer put&take anlage und einem naturgewässer vergleiche.
Ich wünsche jedoch, dass jeder reichlich fängt - man muss halt nur der erste sein und den richtigen köder anbieten.


----------



## rainzor (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich weiß schon. warum ich in diesen Anlagen nicht fische. Zum einen hat es für mich nicht viel mit normaler Angelei zu tun, zum Anderen haben auch Forellen in Seen und Teichen nichts zu suchen.

Aber mal ein anderes Thema. Am Nymindegab und auch am Börsmose Forellensee stehen Schilder der Forstverwaltung, auf denen beschrieben wird, daß es zwischen Nymindegab und Ho zahlreiche Seen gibt, die der Forstverwaltung unterstehen. Von diesen zahlreichen Seen dürfen 5 beangelt werden, einer davon gratis. Die anderen 4 sind verpachtet. Ich konnte herausfinden, daß der Nymindegabsee, der Börsmosesee und der See in Grärup Strand zu den 5 gehören. Aber wo sind die anderen beiden, und welcher davon ist gratis zu beangeln? Otto oder Costas, habt ihr eine Ahnung?

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Felipe95 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe !

Eine Frage hab ich noch 

Werden nur ReFos bzw Lachsforellen in zB Sondervig oder Klegod besetzt oder kann man da auch mit Goldforellen,Bachforellen,Saiblingen oder so rechnen ?

MfG Felix


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe !
> 
> Eine Frage hab ich noch
> 
> ...


 



Hallo Felix,#h

zumindest in Klegod war ich beim Fang eines ca.5-pfündigen
Saiblings dabei.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Felix, 

Ich bin der meinung das in beiden anlagen auch andere Fische eingestetz werden.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## ScorcherOne (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



rainzor schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon. warum ich in diesen Anlagen nicht fische. Zum einen hat es für mich nicht viel mit normaler Angelei zu tun, zum Anderen haben auch Forellen in Seen und Teichen nichts zu suchen.
> 
> Aber mal ein anderes Thema. Am Nymindegab und auch am Börsmose Forellensee stehen Schilder der Forstverwaltung, auf denen beschrieben wird, daß es zwischen Nymindegab und Ho zahlreiche Seen gibt, die der Forstverwaltung unterstehen. Von diesen zahlreichen Seen dürfen 5 beangelt werden, einer davon gratis. Die anderen 4 sind verpachtet. Ich konnte herausfinden, daß der Nymindegabsee, der Börsmosesee und der See in Grärup Strand zu den 5 gehören. Aber wo sind die anderen beiden, und welcher davon ist gratis zu beangeln? Otto oder Costas, habt ihr eine Ahnung?
> 
> ...



Vielleicht zählt der Praestesö in Oksböl auch noch dazu?


----------



## LAC (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Rainzor
Rainer, betreffend der angelei in put&take anlagen, gebe ich dir recht, es hat nichts mehr mit der normalen angelei zu tun.
Zu den seen kann ich nicht viel sagen, sind es put&take anlagen oder naturgewässer? Ich kenne mehr put und take anlagen  von ho bis nymindegab und auch mehr seen (naturgewässer) als fünf. Habe vor jahren mal alle seen sowie löcher der gegend beangelt - war lustig und spannend. Habe eine wissenschaftliche arbeit hier liegen von einem ornithologen, der jedes wasserloch der region hier über jahre untersucht hat, alle tiere (fische ausgenommen*) sowie Pflanzen, die dort vorkommen wurden erfasst. 
*die kann ich dir nennen
Inzwischen läuft hier ein neues naturschutzprojekt an - der Filsö, wo die henne au  entspringt, war ja mal der größte see dänemarks, soll  den alten zustand  wieder bekommen. Momentan kann er nur noch 1/3 der alten größe aufweisen. Der staat ist dabei alle grundstücke von den farmern zu kaufen, dann beginnt die  renaturierung. Es zählt bzw. soll das größte naturschutzprojekt in dk, der nächsten jahre werden - vergleichbar wie vor jahren die renaturierung des Skjern fließgewässersystems. Super finde ich das!


----------



## Felipe95 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Das das angeln in den meisten Dänischen Put & Take Anlagen nicht mehr viel mit der normalen angelei zu tun hat mag wohl stümmen, vorallem weil da halt extrem große mengen an großen fischen reingeworfen werden die halt auch gefangen werden sollen ...
Aber das ist halt nicht vergleichbar mit manchen Forellenseen in Deutschland !
Ich besuche regelmäßig den Angelpark Weddendorf, der auf jedenfall auch gut besetzt ist mit Fischen aber es ist keinen falls eine "Zuchtanlage" wo man Forellen in Massen fängt.
ICh habe zwar immer ein paar Fische aber manchmal ist es auch durchaus schwierig an seinen Fisch zu kommen !

MfG Felix


----------



## Felipe95 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Wie sieht denn momentan das wetter in Hvide Sande aus ?
oder auch das Wetter in der nächsten Zeit ?

Habe eben nachgeguckt und da steht Windstärke 7-8 und extrem Regen ... stimmt das ?

Ich bin nemlich ab Donnerstag da und wir wollen Hochseeangeln ..... :c


----------



## Costas (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn momentan das wetter in Hvide Sande aus ?
> oder auch das Wetter in der nächsten Zeit ?
> 
> Habe eben nachgeguckt und da steht Windsterke 7-8 und extrem Regen ... stimmt das ?
> ...



Hallo Felix

Es stimmt, ab heute und in den nächsten Paar Tagen wird es in HS starken Wind und Dauerregen mit vereinzelten Pausen geben. Auch om Hafen wird es nicht einfach zum angeln sein, wenn der Wind bis 17m/s bläst. 

Ab Donnerstag soll der Wind stark nachgeben. Es ist aber (in DK wenigsten) eine lange Zeit bis Donnerstag und die Situation kann sich ändern. Du darfst hoffen.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Felipe95 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Donnerstag soll der Wind stark nachlassen ja ?

Donnerstag kommen wir Hvide Sande an und in der Nacht auf Freitag um 1 Uhr gehen wir glaube ich aufs Schiff.
Hoffentlich wirds nicht zu windig ...

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Gruß Felix


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Donnerstag soll der Wind stark nachlassen ja ?
> 
> Donnerstag kommen wir Hvide Sande an und in der Nacht auf Freitag um 1 Uhr gehen wir glaube ich aufs Schiff.
> Hoffentlich wirds nicht zu windig ...
> ...


 


Hallo Felix,#h

ich will dir die Tour nicht madig machen.Bitte nicht vergessen,selbst wenn der Wind an Land schon 1-2 Tage
abgeflaut ist,draußen können immer noch deftigste Wellen
vorhanden sein.
Drücke dir die Daumen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## JerkerHH (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin Moin, 

seit Samstag habe ich hier von ca. 30 Anglern taeglich, nicht einen Hering gesehen. #d

Hier geht nichts ! :c

Nur die Platten sollen gut gehen ! |rolleyes

Besten Gruss aus HS 
JerkerHH


----------



## LAC (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Das das angeln in den meisten Dänischen Put & Take Anlagen nicht mehr viel mit der normalen angelei zu tun hat mag wohl stümmen, vorallem weil da halt extrem große mengen an großen fischen reingeworfen werden die halt auch gefangen werden sollen ...
> Aber das ist halt nicht vergleichbar mit manchen Forellenseen in Deutschland !
> Ich besuche regelmäßig den Angelpark Weddendorf, der auf jedenfall auch gut besetzt ist mit Fischen aber es ist keinen falls eine "Zuchtanlage" wo man Forellen in Massen fängt.
> ICh habe zwar immer ein paar Fische aber manchmal ist es auch durchaus schwierig an seinen Fisch zu kommen !
> ...



Felix, 
eine put&take anlage, bzw. schöner ausgedrückt, ein "forellensee" ist keine zuchtanstalt, sondern ein gewässer wo diese gefragten fische d.h. salmoniden, langsam verrecken, wenn sie nicht von anglern gefangen würden. Es ist ein gewässer, wo diese fischarten, normal sich nicht aufhalten würden. 
Vergleichbar mit einem fisch in der badewanne, den man vom wohnzimmer aus angelt, wäre ein guter übungsplatz und man könnte alle fangtechniken ausprobieren, ist man naturfreund - wird cath & release gemacht, bis er kiel oben schwimmt.

Eine zuchtanlage, hat ganz andere aufgaben, dort werden fische gezüchtet, die man dann je nach anlage von befruchteten eiern bis hin zu unvorstellbaren  mengen und größen, lebend kaufen kann.

Ich gebe dir recht, dass die put & take anlagen in dänemark etwas anders sind, als die in deutschland, sie passen sich der natur an, d.h. der mensch freut sich, dass er an einem schönen see im grünen angeln kann. Der schein trügt aber, da der see nicht für diese fischarten geeignet ist, sondern nur optisch sieht er schöner aus, wie einige in deutschland. Die anlage jedoch hat für den betreiber nur eine aufgabe, gewinn zu erzielen. Dieses geht nur, wenn mehr an geld eingenommen wird, als der betreiber an besatz bezahlt. Der sieger ist immer der betreiber, da er ja keine soziale einrichtung betreibt für angler, deshalb geht der eine leer aus und der andere freut sich über sein gefangenen fisch, 
In dänemark haben sich einige anlagen betreiber organisiert, ein verein  wurde gegründet, der inzwischen sehr viele mitglieder hat und ganz dänemark abdeckt. Dieser verein bewertet die einzelnen put & take anlagen, nach bestimmten kriterien und wenn man 5 sterne bekommt, ist aus dem forellensee inzwischen ein erlebnispark entstanden, der kinderfreundlich ist, wo angelhütten angeboten werden, sowie getränke usw. verkauft werden und ein see angelegt wurde, der schön eingebettet ist in der natur - wo auch fische drin sind, die man angeln kann
Hat man dieses ziel erreicht, lacht der betreiber über den besatz, da das geld nicht nur über die angelkarte eingenommen wird, sondern noch durch übernachtung, verkauf an waren usw. Es sind anlagen für touristen. 
In deutschland sind diese anlagen entstanden, für menschen die mal gerne ein fisch fangen möchten, aber keine lust haben einen schein zu macxhen bzw. im verein eintreten wollen um ans gewässer zu kommen.
Egal, welcher grund dahinter steckt, warum man solch eine anlage macht, sie hat nichts mit der angelei in naturgewässern zu tun.


----------



## Felipe95 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

ja ich hab ja das Wort Zuchtanlagen ja auch in "" gewsätzt wusste nicht wie ichs nennen sollte, weiß natürlich was ne Zuchtanlage ist meinte nur das in den put & take anlagen halt unmengen reingeforen werden ...
In dem Forellensee in dem ich angeln in Deutschlan gehen auch einige angler hin die catch and release betreiben ... soviel dazu .
Das mit der Bewertung der Put & Take Anlagen in Dk kenne ich auch, kann man sich unter www.dansee.dk angucken 
Aber das die Forellen in einem teich nahc einer Zeit wenn sich nicht gefangen werden eingehen glaube ich nicht schlie0lich sind es ja uch zuchtforellen und keine wilden die dort ausgesetzt wurden 

MfG Felix


----------



## FangeNichts5 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> seit Samstag habe ich hier von ca. 30 Anglern taeglich, nicht einen Hering gesehen. #d
> 
> ...


 
Wenn du die Tage mal ein Stückchen fahren möchtest, gebe dir ein paar gute Stellen für Großbarsch.#6 Dann kannst du mit dem "gewohnten" GuFi mal ein wenig die Region abklopfen.:q

MFG
Timo


----------



## Costas (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo

Zu der Diskussion zu ten P&T in DK möchte ich noch folgendes  hinzufügen. Nur die wenigsten Seen sind in diesem Katalog aufgenommen.  Es sind nur diese, die zahlende Mitglieder sind. Die Erstellung,  Vermarktung des Katalogs und nicht zuletzt die Bewertung der Seen kostet  ja Geld. Man kann das mit einem TUI-Reiseführer über z.B. Italien  vergleichen. Jedes Hotel ist mit den TUI-Sternchen versehen, es gibt  schöne Bilder, Bescrheibung usw. Schön holfreicht für viele. Dort drin  sind aber nicht alle Hotels beinhaltet, die es in Italien gibt :q.

Otto sagt es richtig. Die Seen sind hier, um Geld zu machen. Einige machen es mehr professionel und müssen daraus ihr tägliches Brot verdienen. Ich kenne aber auch sehr viele P&T-Besitzer, die es nebenerwebsmässig betreiben. Oft sind es Bauer oder einfach normale Angestellte mit viel Platz im Hinterhof. Die Anlagen sind dort vielleicht nicht so gross, sie drücken keine Hockglanzbroschüren und sie sind dementsprechend dem weiteren Publikum weniger bekannt. Das heisst aber nicht, dass man dort schlechter fängt, als bei einem stark kommerziellen See. Ich finde es ist schön, dass es so viel Auswahl gibt in Dänemark.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## FangeNichts5 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Zu der Diskussion zu ten P&T in DK möchte ich noch folgendes hinzufügen. Nur die wenigsten Seen sind in diesem Katalog aufgenommen. Es sind nur diese, die zahlende Mitglieder sind. Die Erstellung, Vermarktung des Katalogs und nicht zuletzt die Bewertung der Seen kostet ja Geld. Man kann das mit einem TUI-Reiseführer über z.B. Italien vergleichen. Jedes Hotel ist mit den TUI-Sternchen versehen, es gibt schöne Bilder, Bescrheibung usw. Schön holfreicht für viele. Dort drin sind aber nicht alle Hotels beinhaltet, die es in Italien gibt :q.
> 
> ...


 
|good:
Costas, so siehts aus!#6


----------



## rainzor (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Rainzor
> Rainer, betreffend der angelei in put&take anlagen, gebe ich dir recht, es hat nichts mehr mit der normalen angelei zu tun.
> Zu den seen kann ich nicht viel sagen, sind es put&take anlagen oder naturgewässer? Ich kenne mehr put und take anlagen von ho bis nymindegab und auch mehr seen (naturgewässer) als fünf. Habe vor jahren mal alle seen sowie löcher der gegend beangelt - war lustig und spannend. Habe eine wissenschaftliche arbeit hier liegen von einem ornithologen, der jedes wasserloch der region hier über jahre untersucht hat, alle tiere (fische ausgenommen*) sowie Pflanzen, die dort vorkommen wurden erfasst.
> *die kann ich dir nennen
> Inzwischen läuft hier ein neues naturschutzprojekt an - der Filsö, wo die henne au entspringt, war ja mal der größte see dänemarks, soll den alten zustand wieder bekommen. Momentan kann er nur noch 1/3 der alten größe aufweisen. Der staat ist dabei alle grundstücke von den farmern zu kaufen, dann beginnt die renaturierung. Es zählt bzw. soll das größte naturschutzprojekt in dk, der nächsten jahre werden - vergleichbar wie vor jahren die renaturierung des Skjern fließgewässersystems. Super finde ich das!


 
Otto, du hast mich wahrscheinlich falsch verstanden. Natürlich gibt es dort mehr als 5 Seen. Es geht nur um die Seen, die der Forstverwaltung unterstellt sind. Und von denen ist in 5 Seen das Angeln erlaubt, in einem gratis. Ich weiß jetzt auch, welches die beiden anderen sind. Es ist der Strib See bei Vejers und der Al Prästesee bei Oksböl. Die Frage ist jetzt nur, in welchem das Angeln gratis ist.



ScorcherOne schrieb:


> Vielleicht zählt der Praestesö in Oksböl auch noch dazu?


 
Hast Recht, der gehört dazu.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## LAC (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@FelixK
Felix, wer eine put und take anlage anlegt, hat ganz bestimmte vorstellungen, warum er dieses macht. Nun ist es mir egal, wie diese grundgedanken sind, jedenfalls sind sie unterschiedlich, dieses sieht man an den unterschiedlichen anlagen, sie können profihaft betrieben werden, indem man versucht darüber geld  zu machen oder auch nicht, indem man sie hobbymäßig hat um etwas zu angeln.  Von person zu person sind die gründe, aber auch von land zu land unterschiedlich.
Ein Punkt ist bei allen gleich, dass fische gekauft werden müssen und sie auch überleben sollen im gewässer. 
Jetzt wird es fachlich, denn wir kommen in bereiche rein, wo schnell diese betreiber der anlagen, gravierende fehler machen, das fängt vom fischbesatz an und hört bei der wasserqualität auf. Fachbereiche, wo kaum ein betreiber ahnung von hat und es geht soweit, dass der staat diese anlage sogar schließt - aus zig gründen, die ich jetzt nicht alle aufzählen will, aber glaube mir, ich kenne mich ein wenig damit aus. Selbst eine organisierte gruppe z.b. ein angelverein, sagt noch nicht aus, dass die personen ahnung haben, wenn sie sich einen fischteich anlegen.
Felix, die forellen verrecken in einigen anlagen. Ob einige züchter inzwischen die forelle soweit durch zuchtversuche verändert haben, dass sie wie ein schwein aussieht und auch im schlammloch leben kann, kann ich dir nicht sagen, jedenfalls werden beachtliche größen und gewichte schon erzielt. Einige haben gar keine flossen mehr, ich glaube sie sind für die angler gedacht, sie können nicht mehr richtig schwimmen - sondern nur noch fressen - man muss ihr nur den haken vors maul hängen -sie schnappt sofort zu.:q Nun kenne ich einige zucht- sowie versuchsanstalten, man zeigte mir, wie man mit knopfdruck nur weibliche tiere produziert - sie sind wertvoller - aber auch mit drei schwänze habe ich welche gesehen Habe mal leise gefragt, ob das eine neue kreation ist, um eine  zielgruppe zu aktivieren.|supergri
Erschrocken habe ich mich jedoch, dass einige die verbindung zur natur leider verloren haben.



@ Rainzor
Rainer, welcher see es ist, kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, werde mich mal schlau machen bei der forstverwaltung, wenn ich in vejers bin.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @FelixK
> Erschrocken habe ich mich jedoch, dass einige die verbindung zur natur leider verloren haben.


 
Otto, genau das ist es doch! Es ist völlig OK wenn jemand einen Teich betreibt und sich noch Geld in die Tasche steckt, genau das ist ja auch (oft) das Ziel des Betreibers. Aber leider erlebt man es oft (auch hier in Deutschland) dass die kommerzielle Note hundertfach über der gesunden moralen Note steht. Es ist Betreibern oft scheixxegal, wenn die Tiere leiden, wie du sagst verrecken, oder sonstwie die Natur darunter leidet.
Ein konkretes Beispiel finde ich z. B. in unserer Ortsnachbarschaft: Vor ca. 7-10 Jahren hatte hier auch ein Besitzer eine Anlage, 4 Teiche, im Wald. So schön, so gut. Aber was der Besitzer dort alles gemacht hat, war unglaublich: Die Fische, die in ihren Becken auf das Besetzen gewartet haben, schwammen mehr im aufgequellenem Futter, als im Wasser, dazwischen einige tote Forellen. Sein Ziel war, die Fische satt zu halten, damit so gut wie niemand etwas fängt. Das allerdings nur ein Beispiel. Vor ca. 7 Jahren wurde der Laden dichtgemacht, mehrfacher Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz usw. und so fort.
Heute sind die Teiche im Besitz einer Familie. Und es sind wirklich sehr schöne Teiche in einer schönen Natur, und dort wird die Natur auch respektiert. Die haben sogar mal einen Teich gesperrt, weil dort ne Entenfamilie eingezogen ist, und die ihre Jungen großziehen wollten. Und dort geben die einem auch sehr gerne Tipps, damit man etwas fängt. Diese Anlage ist heute wirklich top!#6

MFG
Timo


----------



## Felipe95 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich denke, dieses Gesprächsthema könnte man bis ins endlose weiterführen... das macht aber kein sinn weil zu viele verschiedene Meinungen gibt und auch zuviele verschiedene Erfahrungen mit verschiedenen Anlagen.

Ich kann aber soviel zu der Anlage sagen,die ich besuche das die Wasserqualität so gut ist wie ich sie in noch keinem anderen Forellensee gesehen habe und auch die anderen Teiche (keine Forellenseen), haben längst nicht so eine qualität ... Der See wird von eigenen Grundwasserquellen versorgt in manchen Zeiten im Jahr ist das Wasser locker bis zu 6m sichtbar und das ist nicht übertrieb, der Teich war mal eine Kiesabbaukuhle und hat am Ufer extrem steil abfallende Kannten deshalb kann ich das auch so sagen. Außerdem gibt es dort keine Forellen die keine Flossen mehr haben #d
Die Fische bzw die Forellen sind so kampfstark wie ich sie in noch keinem anderen Teich erlebt habe. Damit wirbt der besitzer auch das seine Fische extrem vital und kampfstark sind und das das von den guten Lebensbedingungen und der guten qualität des Wassers kommt.


MfG Felix


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Ich denke, dieses Gesprächsthema könnte man bis ins endlose weiterführen... das macht aber kein sinn weil zu viele verschiedene Meinungen gibt und auch zuviele verschiedene Erfahrungen mit verschiedenen Anlagen.
> 
> Ich kann aber soviel zu der Anlage sagen,die ich besuche das die Wasserqualität so gut ist wie ich sie in noch keinem anderen Forellensee gesehen habe und auch die anderen Teiche (keine Forellenseen), haben längst nicht so eine qualität ... Der See wird von eigenen Grundwasserquellen versorgt in manchen Zeiten im Jahr ist das Wasser locker bis zu 6m sichtbar und das ist nicht übertrieb, der Teich war mal eine Kiesabbaukuhle und hat am Ufer extrem steil abfallende Kannten deshalb kann ich das auch so sagen. Außerdem gibt es dort keine Forellen die keine Flossen mehr haben #d
> Die Fische bzw die Forellen sind so kampfstark wie ich sie in noch keinem anderen Teich erlebt habe. Damit wirbt der besitzer auch das seine Fische extrem vital und kampfstark sind und das das von den guten Lebensbedingungen und der guten qualität des Wassers kommt.
> ...


 


Hallo Felix,#h

würdest du diesen See bitte nennen? :m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Felix,#h
> 
> würdest du diesen See bitte nennen? :m
> 
> ...


 
Würde mich auch interessieren:q


----------



## Felipe95 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich hatte den See schon in vorigen Postings genannt ...
Hier ist der Link von der Startseite:
http://www.forellenpark.com/

Nur zu empfeheln 

MfG Felix


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Ich hatte den See schon in vorigen Postings genannt ...
> Hier ist der Link von der Startseite:
> http://www.forellenpark.com/
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Felix,#h

das hatte ich wohl falsch verstanden.Ich dachte an ein Gewässer in DK.Trotzdem danke.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Kufra (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo, kann mir jemand aktuelle Infos über die Heringe geben. Wollen es am Wochenende versuchen, sind uns aber immer unsicherer ob sich der Weg nach Hvide Sande lohnt.
Danke im voraus. Frank


----------



## LAC (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

q FelixK
Felix, natürlich können wir das gesprächsthema ins endlose führen, deshalb antworte ich nur noch einmal, da ich mich mit dem rest der welt nicht anlegen will. 
Das besetzen von fischen sowie das halten von bestimmten arten, sowie das anlegen von teichanlagen, erfordert eine gewisse erfahrung und unterliegt ganz bestimmten gesetzen, es können in deutschland landesgesetze sein wie das fischreigesetz aber auch bundesgesetze. Von land zu land sind sind sie anders - z.b. hier in dänemark, sind sie anders als in deutschland.  Nun kann ich sie nicht alles auflisten, jedoch sind es reichlich seiten - mehrere bücher. Selbst fachpersonen wie fischereibiologen, fischereiberater usw. müssen nachschauen, jedoch haben sie durch ihre schulung ein grundwissen - es sind fachkräfte, die je nach erfahrung und position, forschung betreiben, den staat beraten gesetze vorschlagen usw. sowie angelvereinen helfen, damit sie keine fehler machen sonst kann es schnell enden, wie bordie fangeNichts es postet, dass  auch einen teichanlage zugemacht wird.  Diese erfahrung hat kaum einer, der sich einen fischteich anlegt, weil er damit geld machen will. 
Nun zähle ich zu der oben genannten fachgruppe - 

Sollen wir uns jetzt noch über die einzelnen fischarten,d.h. forellen unterhalten, die gezüchtet werden. Sie haben abgefressene flossen, sind robust und ihr körperbau verändert sich auch, es ist ein speisefisch, der in unseren natürlichen gewässern nicht zuhause ist. Aber reichlich freunde hat, denn er ist in den put&take anlagen zu finden und wenn er die 2o kg grenze erreicht hat, dann ist jeder zufrieden und die anlage wird gerne aufgesucht - das ist dann ein richtiger speisefisch.  Ein Problem kann noch auftreten, dass er muffig schmeckt, aber das ist ein anders kapitel.

Nachsatz:
@ Kurfa
war gestern in hvide sande - war am regnen - keiner hatte was gefangen - habe dann im südlichen bereich im fjord geangelt und mir nasse beine geholt - lief auch nichts.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Ich hatte den See schon in vorigen Postings genannt ...
> Hier ist der Link von der Startseite:
> http://www.forellenpark.com/
> 
> ...


 
Danke!

MFG
Timo


----------



## JerkerHH (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin, 

@fangenichts, danke moechte nur auf Hering gehen ! 

Gehe morgen ab ca. 13.00 Uhr noch einmal auf Hering ! 

Mal gucken was da so alles an der Schleuse los ist. 

Wuensch Euch was !!!! 

Gruss aus HS 

Christian


----------



## Felipe95 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo @ all,

kann mir vielleicht einer mal sagen der grade vorort in hvide sande ist wie das wetter dort aktuell ist ?

Fals das mit dem Hochseeangeln am Freitag nicht klappen sollte werden wir wahrscheinlich auf die put & take anlagen ausweichen müssen ... welche liegt bei hvide sande denn da am windgeschützten ?

Vielen Dank im Voraus 

MfG Felix


----------



## Dorfmensch (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Momentan regnet es in Hvide Sande grade mal wieder. Es gab aber auch schon sonnige Abschnitte heute Vormittag. Leider sind aber derzeit keine Wolkenlücken mehr zu erkennen. :-(

Der Wind pfeifft noch ganz ordentlich.

Werde gleich mal zum Hafen runter schauen...


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Dorfmensch schrieb:


> Momentan regnet es in Hvide Sande grade mal wieder. Es gab aber auch schon sonnige Abschnitte heute Vormittag. Leider sind aber derzeit keine Wolkenlücken mehr zu erkennen. :-(
> 
> Der Wind pfeifft noch ganz ordentlich.
> 
> Werde gleich mal zum Hafen runter schauen...


 



Hallo Dorfmensch,#h

willkommen im Board. Der erste Beitrag war schon mal
gut.Bitte mehr davon,fahre Samstag auch hoch zum 
Hering Nix-Fang.|evil:


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Hallo @ all,
> 
> kann mir vielleicht einer mal sagen der grade vorort in hvide sande ist wie das wetter dort aktuell ist ?
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Felix,#h

schlechte Nachrichten,glaube nicht,das ihr die Fahrt machen
könnt.#d 
Es sind Windstärken bis zu 7 angesagt.Plane mal lieber für den P+T.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## TittanW (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hi zusammen, liebe HS-Freunde!
Auch ich bin z.Z. vor Ort. War gestern zum Brandungsangeln, aber die Strömung und die Wellen waren so stark, dass meine 200g Krallenbleie wieder auf den Strand gespült wurden. Da z.Z. keine Heringe in HS zu finden sind, ist es dann an den Put&Take-Seen in de Gegend um HV sehr voll. Daher leider keine schönen Angel-Nachrichten zur Zeit aus HV!
Gruß Chris
#d#d#d:c:c#d#d#d


----------



## Felipe95 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Fals das mit dem Hochseeangeln am Freitag nicht klappen sollte werden wir wahrscheinlich auf die put & take anlagen ausweichen müssen ... welcher liegt bei hvide sande denn da am windgeschützten ?


 
Gruß Felix


----------



## FangeNichts5 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Felix
Ich habe oft gehört, dass der P&T in Stauning gut windgeschützt ist, und man es dort auch sehr gut mit der Fliege probieren kann.

MFG
Timo


----------



## Costas (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> @ Felix
> Ich habe oft gehört, dass der P&T in Stauning gut windgeschützt ist, und man es dort auch sehr gut mit der Fliege probieren kann.
> 
> MFG
> Timo



Das muss ich etwas präzisieren. In Stauning gibt es mind. 4 P&T. Mehr sind mir nicht bekannt. Timo, diese die Du meinst trifft man, wenn man von Süden aus in Stavning fährt, gleich an der rechten Seite. Es sind 2 verbundene Seen mit einer kleinen Brücke in der Mitte. Der rechte See ist gut Windbeschützt.

5 Minuten südlich von Tarm gibt es auch einen P&T-See, der gut besetzt und für Fliegenfischen geeignet ist.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## FangeNichts5 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Das muss ich etwas präzisieren. In Stauning gibt es mind. 4 P&T. Mehr sind mir nicht bekannt. *Timo, diese die Du meinst trifft man, wenn man von Süden aus in Stavning fährt, gleich an der rechten Seite. Es sind 2 verbundene Seen mit einer kleinen Brücke in der Mitte. Der rechte See ist gut Windbeschützt.*
> 
> 5 Minuten südlich von Tarm gibt es auch einen P&T-See, der gut besetzt und für Fliegenfischen geeignet ist.
> 
> ...


 
Ja Costas, genau den meinte ich. Nur mir war nicht bewusst, dass es in Stauning bzw. Stavning 4 P&T gibt.


----------



## Costas (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Ja Costas, genau den meinte ich. Nur mir war nicht bewusst, dass es in Stauning bzw. Stavning 4 P&T gibt.



Du erinnerst Dich doch an mein Beispiel mit dem TUI-Katalog vor ein Paar Tagen...


----------



## LAC (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Felix K
Felix, in hvide sande und umgebung, findest du keine windgeschützte anlage, dieser schmale dünenstreifen ist windanfällig von allen seiten. 
Vielleicht sollten sich diese betreier mal gedanken machen und eine anlage in eine halle verlegen, dann haben sie den wind im griff und 12 monate saison. Als namen würde "wilde fishing-hall" empfehlen, dazu ein tropicbecken für die exotischen fische.
Kommt der zielgruppe entgegen, man kann dann unter einem angelegten wasserfall die forellen fangen und mama kämpft etwas weiter im becken - aus dem liegestuhl - mit den exoten.
In japan sind schon put&take anlagen für meeresfische angelegt, da sticht man in see mit einem tretboot. 
Wenn du diese branche durchleuchtest, ist es ist in der touristikbrache ein wichtiger zweig, wo manche sich nur die gedanken machen, wie komme ich an das geld dieser zielgruppe.
Überings, dein link, forellensee, ist ja eine große anlage und auch tief, nicht schlecht, jedoch exoten hat er auch drin - das lockt halt die ganz wilden angler.


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> @ Felix
> Ich habe oft gehört, dass der P&T* in Stauning gut* windgeschützt ist, und man es dort auch sehr gut mit der Fliege probieren kann.
> 
> MFG
> Timo


 


Hallo Timo,#h

der Teich ist aber von HS schon eine ganze Ecke weg.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Du erinnerst Dich doch an mein Beispiel mit dem TUI-Katalog vor ein Paar Tagen...


 
Hmm, jo
OT: Hast du eig. meine PN bekommen?

@ Jürgen
Mag sein, aber an den Dünen ist der Wind ja schon etwas deftiger, und da wäre Stauning ne Alternative.


----------



## Costas (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Hmm, jo
> OT: Hast du eig. meine PN bekommen?
> 
> @ Jürgen
> Mag sein, aber an den Dünen ist der Wind ja schon etwas deftiger, und da wäre Stauning ne Alternative.



Meinst Du diese lange vor ein Paar Tagen? Ja...brauche eben eine Woche, um ein Buch zu lesen :q. Spass bei Seite, ich werde sie mir am Woende in Ruhe sorgfältig durchlesen. Du kriegst dann auf jeden Fall ein (kritisches) Feedback.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo, 

@Felix Die Teich anlage in NO ist Windgeschützt. auch eine schöne Anlge zum fliegenfischen und Kunstköderfischen. Die Anlage hat eine Flusslauf, einen Flusslauf mit Teich und Teich hat. Ich fische Auch gern in Hemmet die Anlage ist von Bäumen umgeben also Windgeschützt.

@Jürgen Wie du schon gesagt hast die Heringe kommen erst am 23ten nach HS.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## rainzor (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Felix K
> Felix, in hvide sande und umgebung, findest du keine windgeschützte anlage, dieser schmale dünenstreifen ist windanfällig von allen seiten.
> Vielleicht sollten sich diese betreier mal gedanken machen und eine anlage in eine halle verlegen, dann haben sie den wind im griff und 12 monate saison. Als namen würde "wilde fishing-hall" empfehlen, dazu ein tropicbecken für die exotischen fische.
> Kommt der zielgruppe entgegen, man kann dann unter einem angelegten wasserfall die forellen fangen und mama kämpft etwas weiter im becken - aus dem liegestuhl - mit den exoten.
> ...


 

Hallo Otto, es hört sich bei dir jetzt wie ein Witz an, aber es gab vor längerer Zeit mal einen Bericht im TV über eine stillgelegte Schwimmhalle (der Unterhalt war der Gemeinde zu teuer), in der tatsächlich Fische zum beangeln eingesetzt wurden. In den Unterwasseraufnahmen waren sogar noch die Kacheln zu erkennen, allerdings nicht mehr wie im Schwimmbad, sondern dreckig und bewachsen. Wie geschrieben, ist der Bericht schon eine ganze Zeit her, aber ich glaube, daß Schwimmbad war sogar in Deutschland.

Zu dem Link von Felix: Die Größe und Tiefe und auch das der See einen Zu- und Abfluß hat, unterscheidet ihn schon positiv von den meisten P&T-Anlagen. Aber warum macht man Werbung mit Tierarten, die von Marketingexperten erfunden worden sind, um sie teurer an den Mann (Frau) zu bringen und die es eigentlich gar nicht gibt. So ist eine Lachsforelle nichts anderes, als eine mit Farbe gefütterte Regenbogenforelle. Ich hab noch keinen Bauern gesehen, der seine Kühe lila anmalt. Und eine Goldforelle ist auch nur eine Regenbogenforelle, aus der man in vielen Generationen eine andere Farbgebung herausgezüchtet hat. Noch bedenklicher finde ich die Sache mit den sogenannten Tigerforellen. Ein steriler Hybrid aus einer Kreuzung zwischen Bachforelle und Bachsaibling. Da Sagen die Namen der Ursprungstiere schon, daß soetwas in Teichen und Seen nichts zu suchen hat.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @Felix Die Teich anlage in NO ist Windgeschützt. auch eine schöne Anlge zum fliegenfischen und Kunstköderfischen. Die Anlage hat eine Flusslauf, einen Flusslauf mit Teich und Teich hat. Ich fische Auch gern in Hemmet die Anlage ist von Bäumen umgeben also Windgeschützt.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Jonas,#h

wenigstens einer der das registriert hat.Jedenfalls werde ich
nächste Woche mit Otto ein Wettfischen veranstalten.#6
Der Verlierer berichtet davon (Otto,du darfst schreiben).|supergri


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Felipe95 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Das ist nicht ganz richtig ... ich hatte vor einer Zeit mich mal in dieser richtung erkundigt und die Goldforelle ist keine züchtung sondern kommt ursprünglich aus südamerica und ist dort heimisch. Die Tigerforelle ist zwar ein "hybrid" aber keiner von züvhtern entstandener sondern auch ein fisch der in der natur vorkommt.

Mit der lachsforelle hast du natürlich recht... es ist nichts anderes als eine Regenbogenforelle, jedoch würd sie halt mit Karothinhaltigen futter gefüttert das dem fleisch die rote färbung gibt außerdem wachsen Lachsforellen (durch dieses Futter) schneller und nehmen größere Größen an. Der Geschmack der Lachsforelle ist zudem auch anders als einer Regenbogenforelle... also im prinzip nicht nur eine farbgefütterte ReFo


----------



## blue1887 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



TittanW schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, liebe HS-Freunde!
> Auch ich bin z.Z. vor Ort. War gestern zum Brandungsangeln, aber die Strömung und die Wellen waren so stark, dass meine 200g Krallenbleie wieder auf den Strand gespült wurden. Da z.Z. keine Heringe in HS zu finden sind, ist es dann an den Put&Take-Seen in de Gegend um HV sehr voll. Daher leider keine schönen Angel-Nachrichten zur Zeit aus HV!
> Gruß Chris
> #d#d#d:c:c#d#d#d


moin,habe auch schon bei Sturm dort in der Brandung geangelt und gut gefangen.Habe einfach nen Rollblei zwischen 2 Sandbänken mit der Strömung treiben lassen, irgendwo liegen die Platten schon,musste aber bestimmt alle 10Minuten einholen,klappte aber gut#6
Gruss Thorsten


----------



## rainzor (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz richtig ... ich hatte vor einer Zeit mich mal in dieser richtung erkundigt und die Goldforelle ist keine züchtung sondern kommt ursprünglich aus südamerica und ist dort heimisch. Die Tigerforelle ist zwar ein "hybrid" aber keiner von züvhtern entstandener sondern auch ein fisch der in der natur vorkommt.
> 
> Mit der lachsforelle hast du natürlich recht... es ist nichts anderes als eine Regenbogenforelle, jedoch würd sie halt mit Karothinhaltigen futter gefüttert das dem fleisch die rote färbung gibt außerdem wachsen Lachsforellen (durch dieses Futter) schneller und nehmen größere Größen an. Der Geschmack der Lachsforelle ist zudem auch anders als einer Regenbogenforelle... also im prinzip nicht nur eine farbgefütterte ReFo


 

Da muß ich dir widersprechen. Der hier verkauft sie:

http://www.lachs-direkt.de/product_info.php?pName=goldforelle-p-199

Und damit wird er es ja wohl Wissen.

Natürlich hast du Recht, Tigerforellen kommen auch in der Natur vor. Aber da sie sich nicht weiter vermehren können, nur sehr selten. Meine Kritik ging auch mehr in eine andere Richtung. Der Lebensraum von Bachforelle und -saibling sind nun mal sehr schnell fließende Gewässer mit sehr hohem Sauerstoffgehalt. Und das kann ein See nun mal nicht bieten. 

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Felipe95 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Da steht nur : 
Die Goldforellen sind Regenbogenforellen mit einer besonders schönen goldenen Färbung. Ansonsten unterscheiden sie sich von normalen Forellen nicht.

evtl waren es fehlinformationen meinerseits bin mir aber sicher das ich das was ich ob geschrieben habe vor ein paar tagen auf ner hp gelesen habe


----------



## LAC (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Rainzor
Hallo Rainer, ich schmunzele und glaube es dir, denn man kommt auf die verrücktesten gedanken, wenn das geld fehlt - das geht hin bis zum ..... denk dir einfach was aus, es stimmt.
Momentan haben wir in nr. nebel auch dieses problem, man macht sich gedanken, das staatl. schwimmband zu schließen, da es sich nicht trägt - ich könnte dieses mal vorschlagen - unter dem motto, wir tun was für unsere angeltouristen. Richtig eingestielt wird es sicherlich angenommen, denn sie haben ja auch retortenstadt sea west - als bereicherung der region akzeptiert, wo sie nicht mit gerechnet haben, dass sie  jetzt in den medien als sea pest erwähnt bzw.umgetauft wurde und als barakkenlager angesehen wird. Schade - für die neue touristenstadt  bzw. für die, die dort häuser gekauft haben. Die welt ist verrückt und wenn man gierig ist, überschreitet man schnell einige grenzen.
Zu der anlage die felix erwähnt hat, dort tummeln sich ja exoten rum, selbst die regenbogenforelle ist nicht heimisch und sollte sie mal ausbrechen, verdrängt sie die heimische bachforelle, da sie robuster ist. In amerika im nicaragua see, lebt ein süßwasserhai, er zählt zu den bauhaien, Das wäre doch auch ein reiz und eine bereicherung, wenn man vom ufer der anlage, mit dem klappstuhl von lidl auf großhai geht. Wer fährt dann noch zum hochseeangeln, - das ist doch zum kotzen.

@ Jürgen
ich freu mich schon drauf - werden schon welche am haken bekommen.

@Felix K
Felix, ich kann es dir nicht sagen ob sie rausgefahren ist, bei windstärke 8, fährt kein boot mehr raus, es ist ganz schön am blasen hier und in der nacht soll noch schnee fallen.
Zu den fischarten, auch eine regenbogenforelle ist nicht ein heimischer fisch, der nicht ausgesetzt werden darf in fließgewässer. Über die anderen arten wollen wir uns gar nicht unterhalten. Zur färbung des fleisches, da gebe ich dir recht, die zuchtanstalten können dieses durch spezielle fütterung erzielen, jedoch findest du auch im fließgewässser bachforellen, die rotes sowie weißes fleisch haben, die nicht von menschenhand gefüttert wurden. Die weißes fleisch haben, fressen mehr fische und die rotes haben, fressen bachflohkrebse. Der geschmack eines fisches hängt von der wasserqualität ab und vom futter. Z.b. kenne ich einen fluss in deutschland, wo ich zuständig war für den besatz, er zählte in den 8oger jahren zu den besten forellengewässern westfalens. Die gewässergüteklasse war 2, jedoch war er in früheren zeiten ein abwasserkanal der industrie, eine gelbe kloake - ein beizefluss. Auch wenn die gewässergüte gut war, war der boden noch gesättigt mit schadstoffe. Oft stand ich im wasser und wenn ein  lauer wind wehte, roch ich ein venolgeschmack, d.h. ein industriegeruch.
Die bachforellen, die rotes fleisch hatten, und sich von bachflokrebse ernährten, konntest du vergessen vom geschmack - ich merkte diese venolgeruch. Die forellen frassen halt diese krebse, die nur am boden waren zwischen den schadstoffen. Die weißes fleisch hatten, waren ok vom geschmack. Nun habe ich einen feinen geruchssinn, einige haben dieses gar nicht gemerkt. So ist es auch mit den forellen aus den teichanlagen, einige je nach zuchtanstalt sind ok, einige haben einen moderhaften geschmack. Zum kotzen kann ich nur sagen, ich mache daraus eine kräuterforelle, damit man der moderhafte geschmack nicht mehr merkt. Wobei einige auch bei dem modergeschmak sagen, toll diese forelle. So ist es halt.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Rainzor
> Hallo Rainer, ich schmunzele und glaube es dir, denn man kommt auf die verrücktesten gedanken, wenn das geld fehlt - das geht hin bis zum ..... denk dir einfach was aus, es stimmt.
> Momentan haben wir in nr. nebel auch dieses problem, man macht sich gedanken, das staatl. schwimmband zu schließen, da es sich nicht trägt - ich könnte dieses mal vorschlagen - unter dem motto, wir tun was für unsere angeltouristen. Richtig eingestielt wird es sicherlich angenommen, denn sie haben ja auch retortenstadt sea west - als bereicherung der region akzeptiert, wo sie nicht mit gerechnet haben, dass sie jetzt in den medien als sea pest erwähnt bzw.umgetauft wurde und als barakkenlager angesehen wird. Schade - für die neue touristenstadt  bzw. für die, die dort häuser gekauft haben. Die welt ist verrückt und wenn man gierig ist, überschreitet man schnell einige grenzen.
> Zu der anlage die felix erwähnt hat, dort tummeln sich ja exoten rum, selbst die regenbogenforelle ist nicht heimisch und sollte sie mal ausbrechen, verdrängt sie die heimische bachforelle, da sie robuster ist. In amerika im nicaragua see, lebt ein süßwasserhai, er zählt zu den bauhaien, Das wäre doch auch ein reiz und eine bereicherung, wenn man vom ufer der anlage, mit dem klappstuhl von lidl auf großhai geht. *Wer fährt dann noch zum hochseeangeln, - das ist doch zum kotzen.*
> ...


 

Hallo Otto, man könnte ja auch anstatt eines Lidl Klappstuhls eine Stuhl der die Bewegung der Wellen imitiert. Damit man auch das feeling vom Hochseeangeln bei behält, auch in einer Halle.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## rainzor (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ja Otto, ich kenne Sea West allerdings nur vom vorbeifahren, finde es aber überaus hässlich. Aber auch die Häuser in HS hinter dem Aquarium/ Fischerei-Museem finde ich nicht sehr gelungen. Ist ja auch fast die gleiche Bauweise.


----------



## beckenpapst (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo habe da mal ne frage ich bin ab dem 30.10 für zwei wochen in argab. Urlaub mit der familie aber die angeln kommen mit fest eingeplant habe ich hering (ich hoffe er wird da sein) brandung und ein zwei forellen mit meinen mädels im forellensee. Jetzt aber meine eigentliche frage: kennt sich jemand mit dem angeln im gammle gab aus? Würde dort gerne auf hecht und barsch angeln sieht auf google earth vielversprechend aus. Nur kann ich leider nirgens im netz groß was über bestimmungen (zählt da der normale dänische angelschein) oder ähnliches finden. Würde mich freuen wenn mir da jemand helfen kann.


----------



## LAC (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo Otto, man könnte ja auch anstatt eines Lidl Klappstuhls eine Stuhl der die Bewegung der Wellen imitiert. Damit man auch das feeling vom Hochseeangeln bei behält, auch in einer Halle.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas



Jonas, da gebe ich dir recht - ich dachte er würde die bewegung schon machen, da er die beine streckt wenn man sich bewegt. Leider ist es unser bad in nr. nebel, das bad in varde hat eine wellenanlage, fehlt nur noch20 qm3 sand und einige kunststoffpalmen, dann kann man  berichten - zwischen wellen und haien gestanden. Ich würde den betreiber dann empfehlen, daß er auch den einheimischen guten speisefisch, das petermännchen  einsetzen soll, er soll jedoch nicht das große petermännchen nehmen, sondern das kleine petermännchen auch Vipernqueise* im volksmund genannt. Grund des kleinen, weil das becken nicht so gro0 ist, kann er mehr davon einsetzen - dann kommt farbe auf und die angler werden bestens behandelt - das füllt weiere kassen.
Alles ist möglich, wenn man keine grenzen kennt.
* europas giftigste tier

@ Rainzor
Rainer, diese bauweise schafft jedoch reichlich häuser auf kleinen raum, ich verstehe es auch nicht. Geplant sind 500 weiter häuser zu bauen, jedoch hat sich die bevölkerung aufgeregt.
Warten wir mal ab, was in den nächsten jahren noch passiert.
Kennst du die Hausboote in Borkhavn, es ist ein kleiner fischerhafen - war mal eine augenweide, jetzt sind dort futuristische hausboote, passen gar nicht dort vom stil hin, in meinen augen auch eine fehlplanung. Solche boote kann sich das hilten in amsterdam in die gracht legen, oder im hamburg. Wenn die ersten touristen nicht mehr kommen, dann merken die "macher" es, hätten ihn lieber im alten zustand gelassen  und eintritt genommen für die besichtigung.
So wie ich gehört habe, plant man ja in hs auch was ganz großes, der gesamte hafen wird umgebaut, soll als überssehafen dann dienen, sowie dass große fischfangboote dort einlaufen können, das geht bis jetzt nicht.  Man will von dort dann von festas - weltweit der größte hersteller für windkraftanlagen in ringköbing - diese bauteile verschiffen. Das schafft arbeitsplätze und hs entwickelt sich zu nabel der welt, Ideal für touristen mit kindern, sie können dann durch die rohre klettern. Wenn es verboten wird, ist es halt nur ein kleiner lagerplatz. :q Kann aber sein, dass die forschung immer weiter geht und sie immer kleiner werden, möglich das dort dann kappen mit windmühlen verkauft werden, damit sie keine kalte füße bekommen.
Wenn der hafen fertig ist, ist kein fisch mehr da, erwähnte ich bei einem gespräch wo man mir dieses mitteilte, da der fischereihafen in esbjerg  inzwischen auch schon geschlossen ist- als antwort bekam ich, dann bin ich pansioniert. Wer in ruhestand geht muss sich um nichts mehr kümmern. Das baden dann andere aus.

@ Beckenpapst
Du kannst da angeln mit den staatl. schein - idealer angelplatz für barsch und hecht


----------



## beckenpapst (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@LAC
das Gebiet scheint ja recht groß zu sein und in unterschiedliche Seen mit kleinen Verbindungen unterteilt zu sein hast du da vielleicht einen Tipp an welchem der ich glaube 5 Seen ich die beste Chance vom Ufer habe?? 
War jetzt in den letzten 6 Jahren 12 mal in Hvide Sande aber über das Gebiet bin ich noch nie gestolpert.
MfG Beckenpapst

Also in nem geschlossenen Schwimmbad Fische zu halten ist pervers aber als Köder Test Platz eignen sie sich bestens weiß wovon ich spreche als Schwimmmeister habe ich da direkten Zugang.


----------



## rainzor (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Otto

Das man mit dieser Bauweise mehrere Häuser auf die gleiche Flächte bekommt ist schon klar, aber gerade die großzügige Flächenverteilung bei den herkömmlichen Ferienhäusern hat doch gerade immer den Reiz eines Dänemarkurlaubs ausgemacht. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß diese Häuser einen großen Zuspruch finden.

Die Hausboote in Bork Havn kenne ich, in HS stehen ja die gleichen, nur nicht so viele. Und du hast natürlich Recht, sie passen dort nicht hin. Aber die Hausboote an sich finde ich ganz reizvoll und auch bedeutend schöner als diese komischen Häuser.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## FangeNichts5 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> es ist ganz schön am blasen hier und in der nacht soll noch schnee fallen.


 
Und, ist Nr. Nebel jetzt in ein winterliches Bild getauft? Würde gerne mal ein Winterbild aus Nr. Nebel sehen.

@ Costas
Ja, die PN meinte ich


----------



## Uwe_H (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

So viel zum Thema Winter in Hvide Sande, von Hvide Sande hab ich leider keine vernünftigen Bilder, dafür aber vom zugefrorenen Fjord bei Nymindegab, von den Männern am Meer bei Esbjerg und von den Hirschen in der Heide.
Alles fotografiert Anfang Januar 2010.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Uwe_H
Sehr schöne Bilder!#6

Ganz besonders sind mir noch die Eisberge vom Ende des letzten Winters in den Gedanken, die sich, nachdem die Eisdecke zerbrochen ist, aufgeschoben haben.

MFG
Timo


----------



## carpfreak1990 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



rainzor schrieb:


> @Otto
> 
> Das man mit dieser Bauweise mehrere Häuser auf die gleiche Flächte bekommt ist schon klar, aber gerade die großzügige Flächenverteilung bei den herkömmlichen Ferienhäusern hat doch gerade immer den Reiz eines Dänemarkurlaubs ausgemacht. *Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß diese Häuser einen großen Zuspruch finden*.
> 
> ...


 
Moin Rainer, die Häusere in HS sind eingtlich gut besucht. Natürlich gebe ich dir recht, das herkömmliche häuser denn Reiz aus machen.

@Timo ich muss mal schauen ob mein Vater noch Schneebilder aus HS  und Umgebung hat. Die werde ich dann mal einscannen und hier reinstellen. Ich kann mich dran erinnern das meine Mutter mir mal was gesgat hat das mein Dad im Schneetreiben Schiffschrauben fotografit hat. Also sollte er auch Foto´s vom Schnee hat. Werd mich dann wieder melden.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Hansen fight (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Liebe Gemeinde 
Wir schwager Frauen u. Ich sind dabei den Urlaub für nächstes Jahr zu planen. Wollen mal nach DK.
Meine Frage wann ist die beste Heringszeit in Hyvide Sande.
im Mai ?
Danke schon mal für die Antworten .|wavey:
Christoph


----------



## carpfreak1990 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> Liebe Gemeinde
> Wir schwager Frauen u. Ich sind dabei den Urlaub für nächstes Jahr zu planen. Wollen mal nach DK.
> Meine Frage wann ist die beste Heringszeit in Hyvide Sande.
> im Mai ?
> ...


 
Hallo das sollte im April/Mai sein.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Beckenpapst
ich ziehe die südlichen teil vom fjord (südlich von nymindegab) vor, je nach windlage suche ich mir die stellen dort aus. Überall ist es gut.
Ich gebe dir recht es ist schon pervers mit dem schwimmbad - aber nicht nur das.

@ Rainzor
Das ist die heutige masche halt. auf kleinsten raum viel bauen. Hatte heute noch zwei  eigentümer hier, die je ein haus   bei sea west haben - waren beide am klagen - läuft nicht so, wie sie es sich vorgestellt haben. Haben kaum deutsche touristen - nur nordmänner.
Die hausboote in bork havn finde ich nicht schlecht, jedoch stehen sie am falschen platz, in hvide sande finde ich sie besser.
Der erste badeort hier an der küste war vejers, dort hat man früher in den ersten reihen, die häuser so gebaut, wie man es haben bzw. das geld hatte. Das macht heute den charm  dort aus, heute jedoch werden auch dort, in den neubaugebieten, die häuser auch auf kleisten raum gebaut. Es besteht ja ein gesetz, dass die baufläche  eine gewisse prozentzahl von der grundstücksfläche nicht überschritten werden darf. Die verkaufspreise der freisteh. älteren ferienhäuser mit guter lage sind ja gewaltig und schwanken von 250 - 400tausend euro. Die heutigen schuhschachteln, kosten neu 150tausend euro, wer sie kauft muss damit rechnen, dass er sich sein eigenes grab kauft. denn einigen steht das wasser schon bis zum hals. Eine große gefahr sehe ich, wenn man kein riegel davor macht, dass ganz langsam alles verbaut wird  und dann nicht mehr angenommen wird vom tourismus - wie man es aus anderen ländern kennt.
Am holmslandklit haben früher etwa 15 familien gelebt, vor 50 jahren - so sagt meine holde - war nichts am holmslandklit bzw. in hvide sande und heute nennen sie es den nabel zur welt :q Da fällt mir ein,  war vor 8 tagen noch an der westlichsten spitze portugals, habe dort wahnsinnige angler auf den felsen und den letzten bratwurststsand vor amerika gesehen - sonst nichts, dachte an hvide sande.

@FangeNichts
Timo, hier siehst du weitere winterbilder
http://www.lydumartcenter.com/natur/winter.html

Gruß
Otto


----------



## rainzor (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ist schon eigenartig, daß sich die Verantwortlichen nicht die gleichen Gedanken machen. Aber wahrscheinlich sind die auch wieder nur auf ihren eigenen, schnellen Gewinn aus. Und wenn die Hausbesitzer dann pleite sind, stürzen diese "Fachleute" schon wieder ganz woanders jemanden in den Ruin.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## LAC (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



rainzor schrieb:


> Ist schon eigenartig, daß sich die Verantwortlichen nicht die gleichen Gedanken machen. Aber wahrscheinlich sind die auch wieder nur auf ihren eigenen, schnellen Gewinn aus. Und wenn die Hausbesitzer dann pleite sind, stürzen diese "Fachleute" schon wieder ganz woanders jemanden in den Ruin.
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer



Rainer, das ist die nasche einiger baulöwen und sie haben es leicht, denn sie haben geschulte leute. Sie bauen nicht nur und verkaufen, sondern sie vermieten auch - und wenn der schuh drückt - kaufen sie  es zurück  und finden ein neues opfer, der es kauft - es ist ein teufelskreis.
So wie ich entnommen habe, werden in billund (flugplatz und legoland) auch neue ferienorte entstehen - was lockt menschen dort hin. Als zugpferd dient legoland sowie die billigflieger, wer dieses als grantiekarte sieht der pokert, denn raynair hat schon einige flüge gestrichen. 
Bleiben wir lieber bei den fischbeständen der nordsee, aber auch diese werden drastisch in den nächsten jahren dezimiert - das kann der angler nicht aufhalten, auch wenn er es gerne möchte.
Gruß Otto


----------



## FangeNichts5 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Otto
Danke für den Link! Sind sehr schöne Bilder!#6
Wie ist denn die Wetterlage zur Zeit bei dir?
Bei uns ist heftigster Sturm, zumindest gestern Abend. Ich musste eigentlich noch mit dem Fahrrad wohin fahren, doch es ging nicht, man kam nicht voran.
Bei meiner Schwester in Bremen ist auf dem Grundstück bei einer Böe von knapp 110km/h ein 25 Meter hoher Baum abgeknickt.


----------



## rainzor (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Otto

Da kommen denn ja wohl harte Zeiten auf den dänischen Tourismus zu. Häuser, die evtl. keiner mehr will. Und wenn es keine Fische mehr gibt, kommen auch die Angler nicht mehr.
Und wenn die verfehlte Lohnpolitik in Deutschland so weiter geht, können sich viele Deutsche Ferien in DK bald nicht mehr leisten.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## angler1996 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

wenn ich so an die ersten DK Urlaube auf Romö zurückdenke, 
und mir die Entwicklung anschaue, dann nimmt m.E, die Zahl der Häuser zu mit dem Schild Till Salg.
Rainzor: das ist die selbe Geschicht, wei nach der wende in Ost. man hat über Sobderabschreibungen den Bausektor angekurbelt, es sind ETW in Masse gebaut worden, zu Preisen naja und versuch die mal heute wieder zu verkaufen.
Gruß A.


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



rainzor schrieb:


> @Otto
> 
> Da kommen denn ja wohl harte Zeiten auf den dänischen Tourismus zu. Häuser, die evtl. keiner mehr will. *Und wenn es keine Fische mehr gibt, kommen auch die Angler nicht mehr.*
> Und wenn die verfehlte Lohnpolitik in Deutschland so weiter geht, können sich viele Deutsche Ferien in DK bald nicht mehr leisten.
> ...


 


Hallo Rainer,#h

das mit den fehlenden Anglern mag schon stimmen.Trotz-
dem wird es den Tourismus nicht nachhaltig schwächen.
Das Geld wird durch die Familienurlaube nach HS gebracht.
Schau dir doch die Angler mal genauer an.Sehr viele Ost-
europäer,die ohnehin nichts ausgeben,ihren gesamten Bedarf aus der Heimat mitbringen und sogar im Auto schlafen.Von deren fernbleiben würde HS nur profitieren.
Des weiteren kommen kommen viele Kleingruppen Angler,die sich zu sechst ein Haus teilen.Die Lebensmittel und (Über-
lebensmittel,zb.Alk.) wird auch von zu Hause mitgebracht.
Das Geld lassen m.M. nach die Familien mit Mami und Kinder
im Land.



Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## blue1887 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

moin,werden wieder Heringe gefangen,morgen gehts los,1 Woche Hvide-sande#h
Grüsse Thorsten


----------



## rainzor (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Jürgen, du beschreibst aber die jetztige Situation. Aber wenn, wie von Otto beschrieben, immer mehr dieser Baracken entstehen und dadurch immer weniger klassische Ferienhäuser bereitstehen, bleiben evtl. auch die Familien weg. Gerade für Kinder will man ja Platz haben.
Aber viel bedenklicher halte ich unsere Lohnentwicklung. Wir sind schon jetzt, nach den USA, das Land mit dem größten Niedriglohnsektor und in der EU das Land mit der geringsten Lohnsteigerung in den letzten Jahren. Wenn das so weiter geht, ist ein Urlaub in DK für die meisten nicht mehr drinn.
Und jetzt nimm die Summe der beiden. Die, die es sich noch leisten können, lehnen diese neuen Häuser ab und die, die diese Häuser akzeptieren würden, können es sich nicht mehr leisten. Wer kommt denn noch?

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



rainzor schrieb:


> Jürgen, du beschreibst aber die jetzige Situation. Aber wenn, wie von Otto beschrieben, immer mehr dieser Baracken entstehen und dadurch immer weniger klassische Ferienhäuser bereitstehen, bleiben evtl. auch die Familien weg. Gerade für Kinder will man ja Platz haben.
> Aber viel bedenklicher halte ich unsere Lohnentwicklung. Wir sind schon jetzt, nach den USA, das Land mit dem größten Niedriglohnsektor und in der EU das Land mit der geringsten Lohnsteigerung in den letzten Jahren. Wenn das so weiter geht, ist ein Urlaub in DK für die meisten nicht mehr drin.
> Und jetzt nimm die Summe der beiden. Die, die es sich noch leisten können, lehnen diese neuen Häuser ab und die, die diese Häuser akzeptieren würden, können es sich nicht mehr leisten. *Wer kommt denn noch?*
> 
> ...


 


Rainer,#h

ich denke,das in etwa die gleiche Klientel wie z.Z. weiter dort
hin fahren wird.Die Ferienhäuser,die jetzt Größtenteils bereits
6-8 Monate im voraus gebucht sind,werden wohl auch weiter gefragt sein.
Aber das mit den neuen Wohnghettos sehe ich sehr ähnlich.Es
wird schwierig werden ,neue Urlauber zu gewinnen.:m
Wie auch immer,morgen werde ich mal die Schleuse von dir
grüßen.

Schönes We,
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## gerihecht (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin aus Hamburg
Hätte mal eine Frage an die Hvide Sande Angler.
Liegt die Ms Lene eigentlich noch  in Hvide Sande ?
Hatte im Board gelesen das Ulrik nicht mehr fährt.
                                        Gruß Gerd.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



gerihecht schrieb:


> Moin aus Hamburg
> Hätte mal eine Frage an die Hvide Sande Angler.
> Liegt die Ms Lene eigentlich noch in Hvide Sande ?
> Hatte im Board gelesen das Ulrik nicht mehr fährt.
> Gruß Gerd.


 
Sie liegt nicht mehr in HS, aber Ulrik fährt jetzt mit der MS Fio von HS aus raus auf die Nordsee. Die Lene From wurde gegen die Fio ersetzt, allerdings ist die Besatzung noch die gleiche. Zudem ist die Fio größer und luxuriöser.

MFG
Timo


----------



## rainzor (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen

Natürlich bin ich kein Hellseher, evtl. läuft es mit den Besucherzahlen ja weiter wie immer. Aber das Szenario, wie ich es beschrieben habe, halte ich nicht für unmöglich.

Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß an der Schleuse. Ich habe meinen Herbsturlaub ja leider schon hinter mir. Allerdings mit sehr guten Heringsfängen. Das scheint ja im Moment nicht so zu sein.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

hey otto ich sehe du bist wieder online 
daraus schliesse ich das die edv wieder läuft.
gruss olav


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

so ich habe aus sichere quelle das die heringe sich vor kurzen noch in norwegen aufgehalten haben. also würde ich mal sagen 1-2 wochen dann sind sie da.

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> so ich habe aus sichere quelle das die heringe sich vor kurzen noch in norwegen aufgehalten haben. also würde ich mal sagen 1-2 wochen dann sind sie da.
> 
> mfg


 


@ Fabi,#h

du hast von Fisch wirklich nicht die geringste Ahnung.Hab dir
doch bereits geschrieben das sie gleichzeitig mit mir morgen
ankommen.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



gerihecht schrieb:


> Moin aus Hamburg
> Hätte mal eine Frage an die Hvide Sande Angler.
> Liegt die Ms Lene eigentlich noch in Hvide Sande ?
> Hatte im Board gelesen das Ulrik nicht mehr fährt.
> Gruß Gerd.


 

Hallo Gerd, die Lene From liegt noch in HS solange, sie noch keine neuen besitzer hat. Vllt fährt sie dann auch mit neuen Besitzer von HS aus. Dann würde es 2 super Kutter in Hvide Sande geben. Aso und noch die Solea die man aber nicht, mit den zwei vergleichen kann.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Harti (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Fabi,#h
> 
> du hast von Fisch wirklich nicht die geringste Ahnung.Hab dir
> doch bereits geschrieben das sie gleichzeitig mit mir morgen
> ...



Hallo Jürgen & Fabi,

ich wünsche euch maximale Fangerfolge und viel Spass in HS.#6 Berichtet mal fleißig, damit ich mich entsprechend vorbereiten kann. Die Haken sind schon angeschliffen!

Hoffentlich habt ihr gute Regenkleidung dabei. Habe gerade  den Wetterbericht gesehen. |muahah:Aber ab Ende nächster Woche soll es ja deutlich besser werden. Da hat Fabi wohl doch recht mit seinem Insiderwissen:g

Petri und grüßt mir Otto
Torsten


----------



## LAC (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ FangeNichts5
Timo, das wetter ist momentan gut - kein regen und windstill.

@ Rainzor
Rainer, das einige vermieter probleme bekommen steht fest, da spielen ja sehr viele fakten eine rolle, da etwa 90% der hauseigentümer über eine agentur vermieten, sie haben aber keine andere wahl, da sie in kopenhagen oder sonst wo sitzen, sie sind darauf angewiesen und diese agentur nimmt bis zu 40 % Provision. Die agenturen nehmen was sie kriegen können - egal welches haus oder stall, damit wird ihr angebot groß, wobei die vermietung ihnen egal ist, hauptsaqche eins wird gebucht - einige gehen halt leer aus. 
Wobei ich meine, dass eine familie immer noch günstig in dk urlaub machen kann. Ich komme ja viel rum und fliege meistens mit den billigfliegern, achte auch auf preise der ferienwohnungen, zähle ich aber nach beendigung der reise die ausgaben zusammen, dann ist es mehr, als wenn man in dänemark sich ein häuschen bucht und bringt alles was man essen und trinken will von deutschland mit. Hier angeln zwar viele, aber es sind nur wenige die rein für die angelei  kommen, denn hier kann man nur zwei arten gut fangen - hering und hornhecht - alle anderen arten kann man überall und sogar noch besser fangen, jedoch sind die länder etwas weiter weg.

@ angler 1996
das in dänemark viele häuser zu verkauf angeboten werden hat ja mehrere gründe, denn der däne hat nicht solch eine beziehung zum haus wie ein deutscher, z.b. bekommt er eine arbeitsstelle, die 40 km weit entfernt ist, verkauft er sein haus und kauft sich in unmittlbaren nähe der arbeitsstelle eins. Da das auto doppelt so teuer ist wie in deutschland und etwa ein die gleiche summe kostet wie ein haus. 
Bei ferinehäuser, kann der schuh drücken, jedoch spekulieren auch damit einige eigentümer, deshalb darf ein ferienhaus welches man erworben hat, nicht sofort weiterr verkauft werden. 

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen alles klar - wünsche euch gute fahrt.

@ Olav aus Zuff
Hallo Olav, nein meine anlage läuft immer noch nicht, habe mir einen neuen pc angeschafft, jetzt  muss erst alles installiert werden - ich kann es nicht  - problem ist ja auch die verbindung mit den anderen pc - ich muss ja alles lesen. momentan schreibe ich vom tragbaren und schaue fern dabei.

@ Harti
Torsten. danke für den gruß - ruf an, wenn du an der ostküste bist


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Harti schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen & Fabi,
> 
> ich wünsche euch maximale Fangerfolge und viel Spass in HS.#6 Berichtet mal fleißig, damit ich mich entsprechend vorbereiten kann. Die Haken sind schon angeschliffen!
> 
> ...


 

@ Torsten,#h

mit dem Wetter solls ab Montag besser werden.Zumindest
trocken und wenig Wind.Mit den Heringen werde ich mich schon arrangieren.
Natürlich grüße ich Otto von dir,obwohl er dein Posting bereits gelesen hat.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Balouderbaer (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Otto #h#h#h,

hast Du meine Email erhalten?|kopfkrat#c

Liebe Grüße aus Aspirintown

Manni

P.S. Besonders liebe Grüße an Inge


----------



## norby1234 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo das sollte im April/Mai sein.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas


Wie sieht es im Moment In HS mit hering aus?
lohnt sich ein Ausflug?
norby


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Fabi,#h
> 
> du hast von Fisch wirklich nicht die geringste Ahnung.Hab dir
> doch bereits geschrieben das sie gleichzeitig mit mir morgen
> ...



ja alter mann, davon träumst du

mfg


----------



## carpfreak1990 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



norby1234 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es im Moment In HS mit hering aus?
> lohnt sich ein Ausflug?
> norby


 

Hallo Also der letzte stand den ich kenne sind die Heringe nich oder nur vereinzelt da. Vllt hat Jürgen ja ein Händchen für die Heringe und sie sind heute angekommen. Mal sehen wer was positive posten kann über die Heringe in HS.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Balouderbaer
Hallo Manfred, dein email habe ich bekommen - kurz: mach dir keine sorgen, geht alles klar. Inge ist noch in portugal . kommt ende nächster woche erst zurück.
Gruss  Otto

@WolfsburgVirus
Hallo Fabi, die heringe richten sich ja nicht nach den schulferien, sie kommen meistens, wenn die wilden angler - so wie du einer bist - nicht mehr da sind  Du bist neidisch, dass jürgen jetzt sich an der schleuse einen platz aussuchen kann, den du gerne haben wolltest. Bis anfang dezember kann man sie noch überlisten, zu weihnachten, wenn die touristen kommen, sind sie dann wieder verschwunden, da sie nicht geräuchert unterm weihnachtsbaum liegen wollen.
Was machen deine neuen teiche, ? wasser ok. und fische gesund und nunter. Ich dachte du hättest dich bei den postings, als es um die forellenseen ging, mal gemeldet. Mach doch auch eine put&take anlage  daraus - ist einfach, nur einsetzen und take the money. Als einstieg, markierst du einige fische, wer sie fängt bekommt 10 euro auf die hand. Wirst sehen, es läuft, da wird dann auch noch der spieltrieb angesprochen. Besser geht es nicht eine 10 kg forelle fangen und  noch 10 euro bekommen oder ein überraschungsei für kinder.  Gruß


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @WolfsburgVirus
> Hallo Fabi, die heringe richten sich ja nicht nach den schulferien, sie kommen meistens, wenn die wilden angler - so wie du einer bist - nicht mehr da sind  Du bist neidisch, dass jürgen jetzt sich an der schleuse einen platz aussuchen kann, den du gerne haben wolltest. Bis anfang dezember kann man sie noch überlisten, zu weihnachten, wenn die touristen kommen, sind sie dann wieder verschwunden, da sie nicht geräuchert unterm weihnachtsbaum liegen wollen.
> Was machen deine neuen teiche, ? wasser ok. und fische gesund und nunter. Ich dachte du hättest dich bei den postings, als es um die forellenseen ging, mal gemeldet. Mach doch auch eine put&take anlage  daraus - ist einfach, nur einsetzen und take the money. Als einstieg, markierst du einige fische, wer sie fängt bekommt 10 euro auf die hand. Wirst sehen, es läuft, da wird dann auch noch der spieltrieb angesprochen. Besser geht es nicht eine 10 kg forelle fangen und  noch 10 euro bekommen oder ein überraschungsei für kinder.  Gruß



mensch das sind alles meine heringe. nur weil ich nicht kann heul. ja wir ahben gerade 150 forellen a 400 gramm eingesetzt. die sind putzmunter. die werdens chön zu weihnachten geräuchert. über deine idee mach ich mir mal gedanken. du bist dann der erste der angeln darf. komme gerade vom angelteich in der nähe, hab mein bekannten besuch . da ist grossforellen angeln. echt shöne fische da

mfg


----------



## elwiss (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hi,

wollt' nur mal sagen : Ich lebe noch...
kann mich einfach nicht mehr soviel hier beteiligen im board, sorry !
Guck alle paar Wochen mal rein und muß sagen alles gut !
Ich bin vom 06.11 - ? noch mal vor ort, wenn das alles klappt werde ich natürlich auch was berichten.
Morgen haben wir unseren "Abangeltag" an unseren Tumpen. Seit ca. 4 Monaten mal wieder die Angel in der Hand, lol. Muß' wohl wieder neu angelernt werden !

Gruß an alle Süchtigen,

Björn


----------



## LAC (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ WolfsburgVirus
Fabi, nicht schlecht, dass alles bei dir gut läuft und danke, daß ich als erster dort angeln darf, werde dir als dank, eine exotische ecke einrichten, d.h. teich, wo du über nacht reich werden kannst, ein eldorado für angler, jedoch nach kg muss dort abgerechnet werden.
Besorge dir einen russischen waller (silurus glanis) oder aus südamerika einen arapaina , alles kräftige burschen bis 5 m. Flossen abschneiden als trophäe ist verboten, dass dürfen nur ältere herren beim nicaragua hai machen, damit sie kraft tanken und täglich kommen - zum see natürlich.
Wenn ich in der gegend bin, schaue ich mal rein und hole mir eine geräucherte ab. 
mfg


----------



## Hemingway56 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hi,
waren vom 16.10. - 21.10.2010 oben.
Wetter war durchwachsen.
In Hvide Sande waren keine Heringe zu fangen.
In Thorsminde konnten wir Sonntags direkt an der Schleuse 20 Heringe und
20 Wittlinge verhaften.
Im Forellenteich "Söndervig" fingen wir 3 Forellen; 4, 6 und 8 Pfund. Andere Forellenteiche haben wir nicht beangelt.
Gruß Hemingway56


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hvide Sande aktuell,

Temperatur 7°,Wind NW 4. 4 Angler an der Schleuse,1 angelt,
3 wärmen die Fortpflanzungsorgane.Schleusentore offen,z.Z. 
kein Fisch.Weisse Wellen auf dem Fjord.Keine Skiter aktiv.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## jottweebee (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen

Heute ist schon der 24.
Wo bleiben die Heringe? Du hast sie für den 23. versprochen!

Ich hatte schon wieder angespannt und wollte zu den Massenfängen hochkommen!!!!

- Die Nordsee ist scheinbar leer! - 

Haben wir schon zu viel mit der Angel gefangen? Die Berufsfischer mit den Netzen sagen ja, dass sie nicht daran Schuld sind.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



jottweebee schrieb:


> Haben wir schon zu viel mit der Angel gefangen? Die Berufsfischer mit den Netzen sagen ja, dass sie nicht daran Schuld sind.


 
Gebe den Heringen doch Zeit, die richten sich nicht nach einer ungefähren Zeit, sondern kommen, wenn sie es für richtig halten#6


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Bin gerade noch mal an der Sclleuse gewesen.Haben z.Z. schönen Sonnenschein,und die Angler kommen so nach und nach.Habe eine halbe Std. zugeschaut (komme selber noch nicht in die Gänge),aber in dieser Zeit kein Fisch.Drei Seehunde dort rum,tauchen aber nur selten ab.Scheint sich
wohl auch für sie nicht zu lohnen.Der Wind frischt auch stärker auf,wird wohl heute nicht mehr viel werden.Evtl. kommt Otto gleich noch auf einen Kaffee vorbei,und dann drehen wir das Datum auf dem Kalender auf den 22.zurück.
Werden morgen wohl selber mal aktiv werden,bin heute zu faul.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## blue1887 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

moin,war heute in der Brandung(Aufgang C44)bei der Steinpackung.Ab 13.00 -14.30 dann abgebrochen,200G. Kralle lag nach 5 Minuten wieder am Srand|gr:,einfach zu dolle Strömung.
Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Maiordomus (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo, 

hier war ja schon öfter  vom "Gamle Gab" die Rede, kann mir das jemand bei google Maps markieren und den Link schicken? Ich weiß nicht genau, was damit gemeint ist. 
Vielen Dank!


----------



## beckenpapst (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Mojordomus
Das gamel gab liegt direkt südlich von nymendegab und schein der südlichste teil des fjords zu sein wenn du bei earth nymendegab hast sind es die fünf seen unterhalb. Bin gersde noch auf dem weg nach hause von der arbeit schicke dir aber nacher gern den link.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Bin gerade noch mal an der Sclleuse gewesen.Haben z.Z. schönen Sonnenschein,und die Angler kommen so nach und nach.Habe eine halbe Std. zugeschaut (komme selber noch nicht in die Gänge),aber in dieser Zeit kein Fisch.Drei Seehunde dort rum,tauchen aber nur selten ab.Scheint sich
> wohl auch für sie nicht zu lohnen.Der Wind frischt auch stärker auf,wird wohl heute nicht mehr viel werden.*Evtl. kommt Otto gleich noch auf einen Kaffee vorbei,und dann drehen wir das Datum auf dem Kalender auf den 22.zurück.*
> Werden morgen wohl selber mal aktiv werden,bin heute zu faul.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Jürgen, Dann werden wir ja morgen die Erfolge hören. Was machst du und Otto eingtlich wenn ihr beide keine Heringe erwischt?? Wer muss den Berichten ?? Oder geht dann im Fjord los auf barsch/hecht??? 


gruß
Jonas


----------



## Frieder (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen, Dann werden wir ja morgen die Erfolge hören. Was machst du und Otto eingtlich wenn ihr beide keine Heringe erwischt?? Wer muss den Berichten ?? Oder geht dann im Fjord los auf barsch/hecht???
> 
> 
> gruß
> Jonas



Habe gerade Jürgen ne PN geschickt.
Er möge, wenn er Langeweile hat, sich mal bei den Kapitänen der vor Ort liegenden Angelkutter wegen einer Seewolftour im April 2011 erkundigen. :vik:
Vielleicht hat er ja Erfolg ....??  #c


----------



## carpfreak1990 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Frieder, das würde mich auch interessieren. Ich würde auf jeden fall mal auf ne Seewolftour mit der Fio raus fahren. Weiss leider nicht ob ich im April oder im Mai oben bin. 
Aber ich werd aufjeden fall ne Tour mit Ulrik machen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Felipe95 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo alle zusammen,

heute aus Hvide Sande zurück ...

Hochseetour wegen zu schlechtem Wetter ausgefallen.
Den fischen im Put & Take hat das Wetter jedoch nichts ausgemacht ...

Konnte 4 Forellen von ca 6kg und einige von 1-4kg fangen.

Gruß Felix


----------



## porscher (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

an welcher anlage warst du?


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen, Dann werden wir ja morgen die Erfolge hören.* Was machst du und Otto eingtlich wenn ihr beide keine Heringe erwischt??* Wer muss den Berichten ?? Oder geht dann im Fjord los auf barsch/hecht???
> 
> 
> gruß
> Jonas


 

Hallo Jonas,#h

die Frage kann ich dir gerne beantworten.Wie Blue schon geschrieben hat,ist z.Z. weder vom Strand,noch an der Schleuse was zu machen.An der Hafeneinfahrt waren gut 2 Meter hohe Wellen,und das Blei kommt dir nach dem wurf schneller entgegen als du den Kopf weg ziehen kannst.Es soll morgen der Wind auf 3 Bft zurück gehen und auch die Richtung wechseln.Werde auf alle Fälle einen Versuch starten und Otto will sich spätestens mittwoch anschließen.
Sollte es wieder in die Hose gehen,dann werden wir wie auch heute meinen Kaffeevorrat deziemieren.
Halte uns mal die Daumen.


Grüße aus HS,
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Felipe95 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@porscher: ich war am Klegod Put & Take


----------



## carpfreak1990 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Jürgen, ok das mache ich.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jottweebee
Jürgen, einer muss ja schuld haben, warum keine fische mehr da sind, die personen, die es beruflich betreiben haben natürlich keine schuld - sie müssen ja davon leben und fahren gewinn ein. :q Dabei sind die fische im meer doch allgemeingut, die gehören uns doch auch - ich habe es ihnen nicht erlaubt, dass sie alles was sich bewegt unter wasser fangen sollen. Da läuft ganz gewaltig was schief, was nur ganz wenige menschen sich vorstellen können. 
Seit etwa 1950 d.h. der industriellen fischerei, sind die fischbestände in den ozeanen um 9o% zurückgegangen. Wer mal hinter den kulissen schauen will, was alles unter wasser so angestellt wird mit den fischen, empfehle ich ein buch von: Charles Clover "Fisch kaputt -  Vom Leerfischen der Meere und den Konsequenzen für die ganze Welt" ISBN 3-570-50056-X

@ Carpfreak
Jonas, ich komme gerade von Jürgen, haben uns fantastisch unterhalten, ob du gaubst oder nicht,  drei stunden war ich da, haben uns nur über fischköpfe unterhalten  z.b. wie wir vorgehen wenn wir den hering überlisten wollen, ob mit 3 oder 5 haken, welche haken, über das bleigewicht und natürlich den hot spot. Wir haben uns richtig  den kopf zerbrochen, #q damit wir auch berichten können. Beim rausgehen, sagte er zu mir, komm einfach vorbei - da fragte ich ihn, mit angel oder ohne - egal sagte er.

Nachsatz
@ Jürgen,
du warst ja schneller mit dem schreiben, ich schleife schon die haken, habe jedoch probleme damit, weil ich die daumen drücke, damit wir auch was fangen. Ist es jetzt am mittwoch, wenn der wettkampf beginnt #hsind da nicht nachmittags die fischläden geschlossen. 
Gruß otto


----------



## Uwe_H (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Na dann mal viel Erfolg mit den Heringen...scheint ja sehr diffizil zu sein in diesem Herbst.

Ich beschäftige mich zur Zeit vermehrt mit Wildschweinen...die verstecken sich auch so gut sie können im Wald.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@jürgen : ich habe es dir ja gesagt die heringe sind noch auf der reise und haben sich zeit gelassen weil sie wissen das ich nicht da bin.

@otto: ja so werden wir das amchen du hast hinten ja auf der wiese genug platz. und du bist immer wilkommen hier. ist ja kein umweg. 15km

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hvide Sande Aktuell


Temperatur 8°,Westwind 5 Bft,Mix aus Wolken,Sonne und blauem Himmel.
Circa 10 Angler an der Schleuse,aber nur 2 Ruten im Wasser.
Alle Schleusentore geöffnet und dadurch ca. 1m Wellen.
Keine Heringe oder Seehunde auszumachen.Muß mangels Hering heute mittag leider eine 48er Mefo futtern.
Werde am späteren Nachmittag nochmals einen Versuch auf Hering starten,und berichten.:m




@ Otto,#h

wo ist mein Feuerzeug?#c
Können den Kamin nicht anmachen.



Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hvide Sande Aktuell
> 
> 
> Temperatur 8°,Westwind 5 Bft,Mix aus Wolken,Sonne und blauem Himmel.
> ...



Kein Feuerzeug??? Nimm den Toaster...den Trick hab ich von Otto #h


----------



## Frieder (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo Frieder, das würde mich auch interessieren. Ich würde auf jeden fall mal auf ne Seewolftour mit der Fio raus fahren. Weiss leider nicht ob ich im April oder im Mai oben bin.
> Aber ich werd aufjeden fall ne Tour mit Ulrik machen.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas



@Jonas,
mit Ulrik war ich diese Jahr Anfang Juni schon mal auf ner 2-Tagestour (MS Lene From).
War erste Sahne ....!
Jetzt wo er neuerdings die MS Fio fährt, macht er leider nicht mehr so spezielle Touren.
Aber vielleicht ändert sich das ja noch.
Im Juni 2011 haben wir die Fio wiederum für 2 Tage gechartert.
Mir geht es aber darum, halt mal speziell auf Seewolf zu fischen, und die beißen nun halt mal besser im März/April.


----------



## Costas (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Frieder schrieb:


> @Jonas,
> mit Ulrik war ich diese Jahr Anfang Juni schon mal auf ner 2-Tagestour (MS Lene From).
> War erste Sahne ....!
> Jetzt wo er neuerdings die MS Fio fährt, macht er leider nicht mehr so spezielle Touren.
> ...



Hallo Frieder

Was meinst Du damit? Ulrik hat mich zufällig gerade besucht und mir erzählt, dass er für nächstes Jahr mehrere 2-Tagestoure vorgebucht hat und auch wöchige Touren bis fast nach England. Aber vielleicht meinst Du was anderes damit? |kopfkrat

Gruss
Costas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Kein Feuerzeug??? Nimm den Toaster...den Trick hab ich von Otto #h



nein im toaster macht er nur seine kippen an


----------



## Frieder (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo Frieder
> 
> Was meinst Du damit? Ulrik hat mich zufällig gerade besucht und mir erzählt, dass er für nächstes Jahr mehrere 2-Tagestoure vorgebucht hat und auch wöchige Touren bis fast nach England. Aber vielleicht meinst Du was anderes damit? |kopfkrat
> 
> ...




Hallo Costas,
danke für die Info.
Habe bisher leider noch nichts darüber gelesen.

Ich möchte hier den Thread nicht zerreden, deshalb unterhalten wir uns an anderer Stelle (KB) mal weiter.
Also bis denne ....
Ich werde Dir mal ne PN schicken


----------



## LAC (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Frieder
dein posting hat etwas geheimnisvolles, denn mich interessieren gute hochseeangelfahrten auch, hätte auch sofort einige angler, die mitfahren würden. Jedoch bin ich in der heutigen zeit etwas skeptisch geworden, da sie ja von seiten des eigners (kapitän) sowie der agler, geplant werden müssen. In den 8oger jahren organisierte ich selbst zig fahrten, es waren meistens zwei und drei tagesfahrten, jedoch auch welche für eine woche und wir waren bis zu den orkney inseln. Mit dem schiff bzw. dem kapitän - es war kapitän U. Nay - für mich einer der erfahrensten in der zeit, hatte ich nie probleme, über die angler kann ich jedoch ein lied singen, da ich gleichzeitig auch einen bus mieten musste. Bei den wochenfahrten fuhren wir nur mit 11 personen.
Durchleuchte ich heute die hochseefahrten, stelle ich fest, dass bei einigen kapitänen bzw. schiffen ein tuddelmuddel läuft. Dieses macht mich stutzig, denn ich war in der planung und wollte eine fahrt mit der artic janus machen, wer sich auskennt, kann sich ein bild machen, was da abgelaufen ist. Die lene from, hat einen sehr guten einstieg gehabt, da die fangberichte nicht schlecht waren, machte mich jedoch auch etwas skeptisch. Inzwischen, so wie ich gelesen habe, soll sie jetzt fest am tau in hvide sande liegen und momentan nicht mehr rausfahren, da der kapitän jetzt ein anderes schiff fährt. Da frage ich mich, was läuft da alles ab, sind es die letzten zuckungen, die gemacht werden, worüber die angler in der ferne nichts von mitbekommen. Erst am anreisetag oder kurz vorher kommt dann die wahrheit ans tageslicht, wie es schon oft vorgekommen ist bei anderen schiffen, man muss umsteigen auf ein anderes boot oder was auch immer.
Nun bin ich immer für klarheit, deshalb interessiert mich, wenn ich etwas genaueres erfahren kann, denn wenn solch ein tuddelmuddel bei den eignern bzw. kapitänen ist, habe ich kein bock etwas zu organisieren, da es mir zu unsicher ist. 
Inzwischen ist es soweit, dass ich das geld erst gebe, wenn das schiff auch fährt, d.h. vor ort bzw. wenn das nicht geht ich eine bankbürgschaft verlange - die kosten lege ich gerne um, jedoch habe ich dann nicht den schwarzen peter.
Wenn du also hintergrundinformationen hast, würde ich mich freuen, wenn du mir auch eine pn senden würdest, damit ich  informiert bin, bzw. hier veröffentlichst, damit kein angler vor
die wand läuft. 


@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen es stimmt, ich habe dein feuerzeug eingesteckt, keine sorge, ich passe nur darauf auf. Habe mich schon gewundert, warum da solch eine große flamme rauskommt, da mein bart darunter gelitten hat  nicht schlimm, sie war halt auf den ofen eingestellt. Es ist zum verzweifeln, wenn man kein feuer hat, zum glück haben wir das ja noch  der schein trügt oft und wenn nichts mehr rauskommt, verzweifelt man, dann habe ich als ersatz immer einen glücksbringer zur hand - meinen toaster. 
Ich wudere mich, dass der "blinde" fabi, solche sachen sofort sieht. Das nächste mal wenn er mich besucht, werde ich fabi ein tatoo mit dem toaster verpassen und auf seinen hintern ein dickes F einbrennen. 
Sollte er mal in den genuss kommen, dass er gefragt wird, was es bedeutet, kann er sich was ausdenken - z.b. frohe weihnachten sagen, oder: sarah conners, hat sich ein F oberhalb der brust stechen lassen und auf dem bauch: „L‘amore che muove il sole e l‘altre stelle“ das muss man auch nicht verstehen, das kann man sich denken.

Jürgen, hast du schon mal rausgeschaut, es hagelt und regnet. Ich hoffe ja nicht dass du an der schleuse stehst und nass wie ein hering wirst.
Melde mich heute abend noch.
Gruß Otto


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Frieder
> dein posting hat etwas geheimnisvolles, denn mich interessieren gute hochseeangelfahrten auch, hätte auch sofort einige angler, die mitfahren würden. Jedoch bin ich in der heutigen zeit etwas skeptisch geworden, da sie ja von seiten des eigners (kapitän) sowie der agler, geplant werden müssen. In den 8oger jahren organisierte ich selbst zig fahrten, es waren meistens zwei und drei tagesfahrten, jedoch auch welche für eine woche und wir waren bis zu den orkney inseln. Mit dem schiff bzw. dem kapitän - es war kapitän U. Nay - für mich einer der erfahrensten in der zeit, hatte ich nie probleme, über die angler kann ich jedoch ein lied singen, da ich gleichzeitig auch einen bus mieten musste. Bei den wochenfahrten fuhren wir nur mit 11 personen.
> Durchleuchte ich heute die hochseefahrten, stelle ich fest, dass bei einigen kapitänen bzw. schiffen ein tuddelmuddel läuft. Dieses macht mich stutzig, denn ich war in der planung und wollte eine fahrt mit der artic janus machen, wer sich auskennt, kann sich ein bild machen, was da abgelaufen ist. Die lene from, hat einen sehr guten einstieg gehabt, da die fangberichte nicht schlecht waren, machte mich jedoch auch etwas skeptisch. Inzwischen, so wie ich gelesen habe, soll sie jetzt fest am tau in hvide sande liegen und momentan nicht mehr rausfahren, da der kapitän jetzt ein anderes schiff fährt. Da frage ich mich, was läuft da alles ab, sind es die letzten zuckungen, die gemacht werden, worüber die angler in der ferne nichts von mitbekommen. Erst am anreisetag oder kurz vorher kommt dann die wahrheit ans tageslicht, wie es schon oft vorgekommen ist bei anderen schiffen, man muss umsteigen auf ein anderes boot oder was auch immer.
> Nun bin ich immer für klarheit, deshalb interessiert mich, wenn ich etwas genaueres erfahren kann, denn wenn solch ein tuddelmuddel bei den eignern bzw. kapitänen ist, habe ich kein bock etwas zu organisieren, da es mir zu unsicher ist.
> ...


 


@ Otto,#h

ich bin ja schon so bekloppt,dir mein Feuerzeug zu geben.Aber mit vollem Magen (Mefo in Pinot-Dill Soße und frischen Pilzen) an der Schleuse zu stehen,nee danke.#d

Bis später,
Jürgen |wavey:



P.S.
Kannst ja zur Wiedergutmachung einen Havanna vorbei bringen.Müßte ja noch genug da sein,nicht Fabi?


----------



## carpfreak1990 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Frieder Wieso auf der Seite von Ulrik werden doch Seewolftouren angeboten für 2011. http://www.codhunter.dk/9249/Specialture 

Vllt kannst du mir ja vllt noch tipp geben zur montage auf seewolf??

gruß
Jonas


----------



## woern1 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Na dann mal viel Erfolg mit den Heringen...scheint ja sehr diffizil zu sein in diesem Herbst.
> 
> Ich beschäftige mich zur Zeit vermehrt mit Wildschweinen...die verstecken sich auch so gut sie können im Wald.



Nach 2 Wochen HS (von 09. - 23.10.) und 4 Versuchen an der Schleuse auf Hering: Das ist für diesen Herbst sehr dürftig, ich habe keine gefangen, ein Nachbar hatte bzw. mit seinem Angelkumpel an einem ruhigen sonnigen Tag in 8 Std. 4 Heringe. Und was ich so an 'Fängen' um mich herum gesehen habe: Das kann man an einer Hand abzählen (leider)

TL 
werner


----------



## blue1887 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



woern1 schrieb:


> Nach 2 Wochen HS (von 09. - 23.10.) und 4 Versuchen an der Schleuse auf Hering: Das ist für diesen Herbst sehr dürftig, ich habe keine gefangen, ein Nachbar hatte bzw. mit seinem Angelkumpel an einem ruhigen sonnigen Tag in 8 Std. 4 Heringe. Und was ich so an 'Fängen' um mich herum gesehen habe: Das kann man an einer Hand abzählen (leider)
> 
> TL
> werner


tja,im moment geht rein garnichts,war heute 2,5 Stunden mit Spinnrute und 50 gramm Blei auf der suche nach Platten  auf einer der Molen#c,die Wattis müssen ja verangelt werden.
Grüsse Thorsten


----------



## Costas (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Frieder
> ....Durchleuchte ich heute die hochseefahrten, stelle ich fest, dass bei einigen kapitänen bzw. schiffen ein tuddelmuddel läuft. Dieses macht mich stutzig, denn ich war in der planung und wollte eine fahrt mit der artic janus machen, wer sich auskennt, kann sich ein bild machen, was da abgelaufen ist. Die lene from, hat einen sehr guten einstieg gehabt, da die fangberichte nicht schlecht waren, machte mich jedoch auch etwas skeptisch. Inzwischen, so wie ich gelesen habe, soll sie jetzt fest am tau in hvide sande liegen und momentan nicht mehr rausfahren, da der kapitän jetzt ein anderes schiff fährt. Da frage ich mich, was läuft da alles ab, sind es die letzten zuckungen, die gemacht werden, worüber die angler in der ferne nichts von mitbekommen. Erst am anreisetag oder kurz vorher kommt dann die wahrheit ans tageslicht, wie es schon oft vorgekommen ist bei anderen schiffen, man muss umsteigen auf ein anderes boot oder was auch immer.
> Nun bin ich immer für klarheit, deshalb interessiert mich, wenn ich etwas genaueres erfahren kann, denn wenn solch ein tuddelmuddel bei den eignern bzw. kapitänen ist, habe ich kein bock etwas zu organisieren, da es mir zu unsicher ist.
> Inzwischen ist es soweit, dass ich das geld erst gebe, wenn das schiff auch fährt, d.h. vor ort bzw. wenn das nicht geht ich eine bankbürgschaft verlange - die kosten lege ich gerne um, jedoch habe ich dann nicht den schwarzen peter.
> ...



Hallo

Otto, ich kan Dich gut verstehen, wenn Du sagst, Du buchst lieber kurzfristig und bezahlst auf dem Schiff. Wir wohnen ja in der Nähe von HS und für uns ist es kein Problem, es so zu handhaben. Klappt es heute nicht, dann gehen wir morgen.

Bei den Urlaubern, die ihre Ferien bis zu 12 Monaten im Voraus buchen sieht es anders aus. Also ich empfehle es keinem, das Boot erst vor Ort zu buchen und zu bezahlen. Denn es hat Platz, solange es hat. Das Prinzip ist genau gleich wie bei einer Kreuzfahrt- oder Flugbuchung. 

Zu den Booten bzw. Eigner. Wie schon oft im Geschäftsleben ist, gibt es manchmal Änderungen. Beispielsweise hiess die MS Lene From bis Winter 2009/2010 MS Bodil. Der Eigner von MS Bodil hat sich für ein anderes Boot entschieden und fährt seitdem mit einem "neuen" Boot welches heute MS Bodil heisst. Ob das neue Boot schneller, grösser, tiefer, fängiger oder was auch immer ist, kann ich Dir nicht sagen. In Auf den Bildern sieht es in meinen Augen schöner aus, als die alte MS Bodil. Also, manchmal wechseln die Boote den Ort, manchmal den Namen, manchmal den Eigner. Die Geschichte hier ist ganz einfach und schon mehrmals geschrieben. Ulrik fährt mit dem gleichen Programm, Team, Motivation und  - wie man auf seiner Siete sehen kann - mit dem gleichen Erfolg mit der MS Fio weiter. Alle die bei ihm gebucht haben, fahren jetzt mit der MS Fio. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## LAC (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Otto, ich kan Dich gut verstehen, wenn Du sagst, Du buchst lieber kurzfristig und bezahlst auf dem Schiff. Wir wohnen ja in der Nähe von HS und für uns ist es kein Problem, es so zu handhaben. Klappt es heute nicht, dann gehen wir morgen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Costas, 
ich danke dir und freue mich für deine ausführliche information.
Wobei ich etwas anders sehe. Das prinzip ist zwar gleich, d.h. es muss im vorfeld bezahlt werden, dass muss man auch bei ebay und wenn man mit dem zug fährt. Jedoch trennen sich welten, wenn ich eine buchung für eine angelfahrt vergleiche mit einer bei einer fluggesellschaft bzw.über eine reisegesellschaft. Jedoch sieht das jeder anders - ich vergleiche sie nicht, da ich oft mit einem kutter draussen war und im flugzeug gesessen habe. Wünsche allen, dass es bestens läuft - dann sind beide parteien zufrieden. 

@ Jürgen
nur zur information, bin morgen um 14 uhr im netz und um 14.30 bei dir, bring eine flasche zum aufwärmen mit - und zwei feuerzeuge, es hat sich inzwischen vermehrt.

Gruß Otto


----------



## Harti (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hvide Sande Aktuell
> 
> 
> Temperatur 8°,Westwind 5 Bft,Mix aus Wolken,Sonne und blauem Himmel.
> ...



Hallo Jürgen,

mmh, ist doch ein Klasse Tausch, Mefo gegen Hering und wenn ich weiter unten noch die Zubereitung lese, mmmmh lecker!#6 Bloß, wo hast du die Mefo her? Doch wohl nicht etwa mitgebracht?;+ 
Das  Wetter soll ja morgen in HS gnädig mit den Heringsanglern sein und  mit etwas Glück kommen die Heringe wieder in Wurfweite und somit in die  Pfanne. Wünsche dir viel Glück!:g

@Otto
der  Tatbestand des "Feuerzeug mitgehen lassen´s" scheint sich zu  wiederholen und macht mich nachdenklich. Was machst du mit den ganzen  Dingern? Du wolltest noch meine Handynummer wissen, hier ist sie: 0190  6x....! Nee, ich schicke dir ne pn, ansonsten laufen wieder die Drähte heiss!

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## jottweebee (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Otto, der Kleptomane ?????

Er zeigt immer wieder neue Eigenschaften.
|wavey:


----------



## gerihecht (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo aus Hamburg
 Ich habe auf der Homepage von Per der ja Käpten auf der Bodil ist gelesen das Ulrik finanzielle Probleme hat deshalb wohl der Wechsel zur MS Fio.
 Per ist natürlich verärgert da er Ulrik viele Koordinaten und Wracks mit auf den Weg gegeben hat was Ulrik auch zugegeben hat.
Zur neuen Bodil kann ich nur sagen das die Steuerbord Seite ganz geschlossen ist und dadurch einen besseren Windschutz bietet
Auf der MS Bodil wird ja nur auf der Backbordseite in der Abdrift geangelt .
Finde ich persönlich auch viel entspannter gerade beim Wrackangeln über 100m
 Wie auch immer hoffentlich ist Nächstes Jahr auch ein fischreiches .     Gruß.Gerd.


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo Costas,
> ich danke dir und freue mich für deine ausführliche information.
> Wobei ich etwas anders sehe. Das prinzip ist zwar gleich, d.h. es muss im vorfeld bezahlt werden, dass muss man auch bei ebay und wenn man mit dem zug fährt. Jedoch trennen sich welten, wenn ich eine buchung für eine angelfahrt vergleiche mit einer bei einer fluggesellschaft bzw.über eine reisegesellschaft. Jedoch sieht das jeder anders - ich vergleiche sie nicht, da ich oft mit einem kutter draussen war und im flugzeug gesessen habe. Wünsche allen, dass es bestens läuft - dann sind beide parteien zufrieden.
> 
> ...


 



@ Otto,#h

wie wäre es,wenn du dir morgen 100€ bei mir leihen 
würdest? |supergri
Bin vor ein paar Minuten mit der Kamera vom Hafen zurück
gekommen.Fotografieren war trotz Einbeinstativ im Wind unmöglich,so hat es geblasen.|bigeyes
Egal,wir versuchen es an der Schleuse.


Gruß,Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Harti schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> mmh, ist doch ein Klasse Tausch, Mefo gegen Hering und wenn ich weiter unten noch die Zubereitung lese, mmmmh lecker!#6 Bloß, wo hast du die Mefo her? *Doch wohl nicht etwa mitgebracht?;+ *
> Das Wetter soll ja morgen in HS gnädig mit den Heringsanglern sein und mit etwas Glück kommen die Heringe wieder in Wurfweite und somit in die Pfanne. Wünsche dir viel Glück!:g
> ...


 

Hallo Torsten,#h

klar habe ich die mitgebracht.War Freitag kurz vor der Abfahrt noch schnell mit dem Blinker an unserem Baggersee
in Leverkusen.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



gerihecht schrieb:


> Hallo aus Hamburg
> Ich habe auf der Homepage von Per der ja Käpten auf der Bodil ist gelesen das Ulrik finanzielle Probleme hat deshalb wohl der Wechsel zur MS Fio.
> Per ist natürlich verärgert da er Ulrik viele Koordinaten und Wracks mit auf den Weg gegeben hat was Ulrik auch zugegeben hat.
> Zur neuen Bodil kann ich nur sagen das die Steuerbord Seite ganz geschlossen ist und dadurch einen besseren Windschutz bietet
> ...



Hallo Gerd

Ich habe auch gelesen, was auf Per's Seite steht. Ich kann nirgends lesen, das Ulrik finanzielle Probleme hat. Vielleicht kannst Du uns ein Link schicken, wo das zu lesen ist. Das würde mich sehr interessieren.

Gruss 
Costas


----------



## Costas (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Otto,#h
> 
> wie wäre es,wenn du dir morgen 100€ bei mir leihen
> würdest? |supergri
> ...



Hallo Jürgen

Ich dachte mir heute, es wäre ein perfekter Tag zum fotografieren. Ich meine nach dem Sturm. Selten so schöne Wolke im Himmel gesehen, wie um ca. 17:30 Uhr. Hast Du welche festgelalten?

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



jottweebee schrieb:


> Otto, der Kleptomane ?????
> 
> Er zeigt immer wieder neue *Eigenschaften.*
> |wavey:


 


Eigenschaften ?  *Unarten !!!!*



Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen
> nur zur information, bin morgen um 14 uhr im netz und um 14.30 bei dir, bring eine flasche zum aufwärmen mit - *und zwei feuerzeuge*, es hat sich inzwischen vermehrt.
> 
> Gruß Otto




hahahaha da lachen wohl mal alle die bei dir waren. du bringst feuerzeuge mit, das glaubt doch keiner. ich glaube du bist immer der einzige der nie ein feuerzeug hat obwohl mann ihn ein paar minuten vorher welche gegeben hat. :q:q:q:q:q. ich bringe die mal ein karton mit, der hält dann bestimmt ein paar tage. und wenn der alle ist kannst die kinder wie ostern suchen lassen


----------



## LAC (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Harti / @ Jottweebee
Torsten und Jürgen, ihr seid gemein. Seht das bitte nicht so eng - ich bin doch ein angler und nehme was ich kriegen kann. :q
Torsten, ich habe die nummer angerufen, habe sie leider nicht richtig verstanden, war eine ausländerin, muss jedoch etwas mit dem angeln zu tun haben, denn aus dem telefonhörer kam fischgeruch.:q i
@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen das mit dem vermehren klappt nicht immer, habe es mit einem 100 kr schein versucht - nachmittags hatte ich zwar zwei taler in der hosentasche, aber es waren nur noch 2 kronen. 

@ Gerihecht
Hallo Gerd, danke für die info - aber so genau wollte ich es nicht wissen. Etwa 40 jahre durchleuchte ich diese branche - und mache mir auch nichts vor. 
Ich denke oft an die früheren hochseefahrten vom verein. Lief ab wie bei einer fluggesellschaft :q der kapitän jedoch, war ehemaliger fischer, hatte jedoch kein bock mehr für die harte arbeit - nun transportierte er mit seinem seelenverkäufer angler über die wellen. Früher hatte er eine enge verbindung  zum fisch, jetzt zu den anglern,  da er in der kajütte die geschenkten flaschen und ein schnäpschen gerne annahm. Er erzählte uns was vom fisch. Einer von unseren angler und sein sohn durfte längere zeit auch den kahn steuern, weil er fasziniert war vom steuerrad, bzw. seefahrt |supergri. preiswert gab es die getränke, auch eine heiße bockwurst.  Es waren immer lustige fahrten, gefangen wurde auch und es war eine große familienfahrt vom verein. Der sieger bekamen urkunden und da wir mehrmals zwei tage unterwegs waren im jahr, gab es auch eine königskette für den meeresangler.
In mastholm, lag eine ganze flotte, dieser ehemaligen fischerboote, die die angler ganz nah zum fisch brachten. Oft haben wir dort übernachtet, auch dieses wurde organisiert und angler wurden in allen häusern der umgebung untergebracht - abends wurde gut gegessen und dann lief die party ab.
Die zeiten sind natürlich vorbei - aber so haben sich die anglefahrten enwickel, inzwischen sind harte gesetzte und alles läuft etwas anders ab, wobei der boden ganz dünn ist, ein überlebenskampf ist angesagt.  Wollen wir das thema vergessen, sonst wird bei einigen der boden noch dünner.
Wirft man ein blick in andere länder z.b. auf tenneriffa, da stehen zwei boote zum verkauf - sicherlich aus altersgründen - und eins fährt noch - nur momentan nicht, da schlecht wetter angesagt war,ich konnte es nicht feststellen, muss wohl in den geldbeutel der angler gewesen sein. Das gleiche habe ich noch vor 10 tagen in portugal erlebt. Es wird schlechter und schlechter, denn der fischbestand nimmt stetig ab. Sie bieten ja keine kreuzfahrten an, wo ein käptendinner etwas anders abläuft.

Nachsatz;
@ Jürgen, die sonne lacht, werde eine stunde früher kommen -  in den abendstunden habe ich noch einen termin.  Melde mich gleich


----------



## Uwe_H (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@LAC: hast Du schon Neuigkeiten für mich Otto??? Wir sitzen auf glühenden Kohlen...jedenfalls wird es mir unterm Hintern ganz warm, manchmal auch heiß, meine LAG fragt nämlich immer nach Neuigkeiten vom LAC!!!

Zur Feuerzeug- und Geldscheinvermehrungsnummer:
Das kann ja nicht klappen mit dem Geldschein wenn Du nur ein Männchen alleine in die Tasche setzt. Der hat das gemacht was alle Männer machen, Geld ausgegeben. Musst ihm noch ein Weibchen dabeipacken, dann könnte es klappen. 
Das Feuerzeug war bestimmt ein bereits tragendes Weibchen, da lief der Befruchtungsvorgang schon in der Tasche des Vorbesitzers ab.
Probiers mal aus mit den Scheinen...allerdings ist meine Erfahrung, dass die Trächtigkeit eines Geldscheines sehr lange sein kann, meistens trenne ich mich vor dem Gebären von diesen Dingern, dafür vermehren die sich dann in den Taschen von anderen Leuten, vorzugsweise aber in den dunklen Tresoren von Banken, unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit. Die haben eben ein sehr geheimes Intimleben. Der Tresor meiner Bank ist leider zu hell und zu steht unter starkem Freizeitdruck. Jedenfalls der Teil wo meine Scheine liegen. Da wird das auch nix. Leider.


----------



## LAC (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Uwe-H
in den abendstunden bzw. nachtstunden bekommst du von mir alle infos  - damit sie ruhiger wird.
Ja, für eine geldvermehrung, muss man sich schon reichlich gedanken machen, ich habe mir genug gedanken gemacht und mir ist es egal, ob mein "männliches" geld langsam verschwindet aus der rechten tasche, Habe jedoch in der linken immer etwas in reserve, damit ich zuschlagen kann -wenn ich ein weibliches sehe- damit die rechte wieder voll wird.
Wenn jemand nichts mehr zu essen hat, ist er wirklich arm dran das sind wir  (jürgen und ich) aber gleich auch, wenn wir an der schleuse stehen und nichts fangen. Werde berichten vom wettkampf der armen schlucker.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

das will er wohl nicht lesen der OTTO :vik:


----------



## gerihecht (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Costas
Ich habe aus diesem Schreiben von Per entnommen das Ulrik einige Probleme hat.
Es ist mit Bedauern fest, dass ich diese Nachricht zu schreiben.
Gerne habe ich im gesamten Jahr 2010 versucht, eine neue Skipper in der Zeit mit Vergnügen Angeln mit dem Ausgang des Hvide Sande zu helfen. Er würde über meine alte Schiff M / S Bodil im Namen Lene Von, um das Schiff in demselben Geist, Standard-und mit den gleichen Dienst zu betreiben, wie wir es getan haben.​ 
Im Verlauf des Jahres, dämmerte es mir, dass Ulrik Tat sehr schwierig war, ihre Verpflichtungen und Vereinbarungen mit mig.Så aus d. 20-09-2010 treffen ist meine Zusammenarbeit mit Ulrik gestoppt. M / S Bodil (Lene Fra) bleibt mir und ist in Hvide Sande liegt so weit, ich bin auf immer anderen zuverlässigeren Menschen übernehmen das Schiff arbeiten.​ 
*Tut mir sehr leid, wenn es einige, die Finanzen von Ulrik gequetscht sind, aber ich muss betonen, dass ich keine financial've hatte mit Ulrik Unternehmen tun* können.​ 
Emma-Line und neue Bodil bleibt in Thyborøn bereit, Sie auf einem Angelausflug zu fliegen.​ 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Per J
Gruß Gerd​


----------



## Costas (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Gerd

Danke für die Antwort. Ich verstehe es so. Die beiden haben ein Problem miteinander. Der eine hat gewählt, es öffentlich auf seiner Seite auszutragen. Das ist sein Entscheid. Ich habe auf jeden Fall auch andere Versionen, als die von Per's Seite gehört und die sehen ganz anders aus. Was 100% vorgefallen ist, was stimmt und was nicht, interessiert mich nicht. Vielleicht falsch gesagt, denn ich bin von Natur aus neugierig....ich will sagen, das geht mich nichst an. Die beiden können es untereinander  ausmachen oder die Advokaten etwas reicher machen. 

Ich rate aber jedem hier in Board davon ab, einseitige Ässerungen bei einem offenen Streit zu pauschalisieren und hier weiterzugeben. Vor allem dann, wenn man nur einen kleinen Teil der Geschichte kennt und wie gesagt nur von einer Seite. Solche Aussagen finde ich persönlich nicht nur unfair, sondern sie können ganze Existenzen gefährden. 

Was uns Angler hier interessiert ist, ob irgend ein Angler davon betroffen wurde. Hat jemand bei der Lene From (Ulrik) gebucht und darf bei der Fio nicht mitfahren? Hat jemand Ulrik Geld für eine Fahrt überwiesen und darf die Fahrt nicht antreten? Von dem was ich hier vor Ort in Dänemark höre und im AB lese, ist kein Angler dadurch "finanziell" beschädigt worden. Und ich habe schon mit vielen Mitfahrer geredet.

Und zum Schluss meine Empfehlung zu den 2 Kuttern (Bodil und Fio) und Skipper (Per und Ulrik): Beides sehr gute Schiffe mit 2 äusserst erfahrene und erfolgreiche Skipper. Wärmstens zu empfehlen!....Erwähnt einfach den Namen des anderen Skippers nicht auf dem Schiff 

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## blue1887 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

so, heute Morgen rausgeschaut,kaum Wind und Sonne,also ab Wattis geholt und zum Strand(Aufgang C44) .War von 11.00-15.45 dort, um 1430 warem die Wattis alle und auf Salzis wollten sie nicht.Die Ausbeute waren 5 schöne Schollen und etliche Bisse#6.Gebissen alle zwischen Strand und 1.Sandbank(20-25m)
Grüsse Thorsten


----------



## JerkerHH (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Grosses Petri Thorsten !! 

Wo ist Aufgang C44 ca. ? 

Gruss
Christian


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> Grosses Petri Thorsten !!
> 
> Wo ist Aufgang C44 ca. ?
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Christian,#h

wenn ich mich nicht schwer täusche,dann ist das ca.1 KM südlich der Hafenausfahrt HS.Die Steinschüttung ist nicht zu verfehlen.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## blue1887 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Christian,#h
> 
> wenn ich mich nicht schwer täusche,dann ist das ca.1 KM südlich der Hafenausfahrt HS.Die Steinschüttung ist nicht zu verfehlen.
> 
> ...


ja,genau da an der Steinpackung


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hvide Sande Aktuell

Otto und ich waren mit ca.20 Mitanglern an der Schleuse.
Trotz vollem Einsatz und Paternosterwechsel keine Fänge.
Schönes Wetter auch vorbei,es regnete eben deftig.
Soll morgen noch mehr Regen und mehr Wind geben.|gr:


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hvide Sande Aktuell
> 
> Otto und ich waren mit ca.20 Mitanglern an der Schleuse.
> Trotz vollem Einsatz und Paternosterwechsel keine Fänge.
> ...



Jürgen, dass verstehe ich nicht, du hast doch zu mir gesagt: ich wäre der verlierer. Darauf habe  ich dir einen ausgegeben - hättest zwei dran gehabt und dabei die vorfächer verloren.:q
Jürgen egal, es waren nette stunden und wir haben seehunde gesehen,

@ Costas 
inzwischen waren wir vor ort und man hat uns - betreffend der hvide sande angelkutter - informiert. War recht interessant was man uns mitteilte - äätsch ich verrate es aber nicht.

Mich interessierten jedoch mal die kosten solcher schiffe,  was etwa ein schiff einfahren muss im jahr. Auch da legte er die Karten auf den tisch. Es müssen etwa 1,8 millionen kronen  sein im jahr, ab da fängt der verdienst erst an. Na dann man tau, kann ich nur sagen und wünsche allen ruhige sonnige ageltage .
Ich lag also mit meiner schätzung in einen meiner postings von 1000 euro pro tag nicht schlecht, wenn man etwas verdienen will. So wurde es auch im fernsehen genannt, was ein fischer haben muss, damit er über die runden kommt. Pro stunde verbraucht solch ein schiff etwa 8o Ltr. Wir haben etwa 7000 ltr. verbraucht als wir zu den Orkney inseln gefahren sind - da war der diesel noch preiswerter.
Nun kann ich nicht hochrechen, da ich nicht die anzahl der tage im jahr kenne, es ist mir auch egal, da ich einfach so in den tag hinein lebe.:q
Costas, wir sehen uns morgen, komme mit jürgen vorbei.


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Otto,#h

du bist ein altes "Plappermaul".#d
Jetzt weis wieder jeder das die Monsterheringe angekommen sind.Damit dürften unsere Plätze morgen belegt sein.:r

Übrigens,Otto hat seine Schuld bezahlt und mir ein neues Feuerzeug gegeben.Es scheint sogar besser als mein "altes" zu sein,da der Schriftzug "Dunhill" fehlt.#q


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Mal sorry für's dazwischen-schreiben.
Man sagt doch so ganz grob, dass jedes Tierchen auch seinen Räuber hat, der es frisst ( außer die paar am Ende der Nahrungskette) Wie ist das mit dem Hornhecht, wer frisst den? Der "Fresser" würde mich interessieren,auch wenn ich noch ne Angel anschaffen müßte.
Gruß A.


----------



## LAC (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen, soll ich auch noch die stellen verraten, wo du den kontakt mit ihnen hattest - erst dann werden sie verrückt und verstehen die welt nicht mehr. 
Du bekommst dein dunhill von lidl zurück. :q

@ 996
natirlich haben sie feinde - abgesehen von den menschen - wie sagt man so schön, die großen fressen die kleinen. In hvide sande werden nur die gerade geschlüpften gefressen. Du benötigst für die fresser der großen hornhechte nicht nur eine neue angel, sondern auch noch einen kran :q


----------



## Angelprofesor (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Otto,

wie sieht zu Zeit mit Hering an der Schleuse, bin erst am 06.11.2010 in Hvide Sande,
zu Zeit sind Fritz und Jahn vor ort, leider die sind nicht erreichbar !, nun habe ich keine info.

Gruß aus Berlin


----------



## rainzor (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> 
> wie sieht zu Zeit mit Hering an der Schleuse, bin erst am 06.11.2010 in Hvide Sande,
> zu Zeit sind Fritz und Jahn vor ort, leider die sind nicht erreichbar !, nun habe ich keine info.
> ...


 
#q#q#q#q#q#q

Das sind wieder diese Postings, zu denen mir nichts mehr einfällt. 

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Angelprofesor (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

:vWer bis du ? danke für deine antwort.:v


----------



## beckenpapst (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Angelprofesor
 Wie ein gutes altes Sprichwort sagt:
WER LESEN KANN IST KLAR IM VORTEIL!!!
:vik::vik:


----------



## jottweebee (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Profesor (Professor?), sieh doch mal an Anfang der vorherigen Seite, da findest du die Antwort!!!!!


----------



## rainzor (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> :vWer bis du ? danke für deine antwort.:v


 
Was änderet es, wenn du weißt wer ich bin? 
Es gibt hier Leute, die schreiben sich einen Wolf (Jürgen und Otto gehören dazu), zwar mit viel blabla, aber auch mit mindestens genau so vielen echten Informationen und dann kommt jemand wie du, der es nicht einmal nötig hat, die letzten 5 Beiträge zu lesen. Das sind so die Momente, wo ich :vkönnte.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## goeddoek (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Nanana - wo bleibt ( auch wenn ihr nicht ganz unrecht habt  ) der gewohnt skandinavisch nette Ton ?

Also Jungs - immer schön freundlich #h


----------



## LAC (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Angelprofesor

die jungs nehmen dich aber hart in die zange, da hat man ja keine lust mehr zum angeln - ist nicht schlimm, es sind momentan keine da.
Bordie Beckenpapst hat ein schönes Sprichwort, wer lesen kann ist im klar im Vorteil. Ich erweitere es, sehen ist wissen!

Gruß Otto

Nachsatz:
@ Rainzor
Rainer, das möchte ich aber nicht lesenn, dass ich bla,bla, bla schreibe. Muss mir förmlich die wörter suchen damit ich eine satz bilde und tippe mit einem finger. Das schlimme ist, ich kann keine sätze behalten, da ich mich auf mein finger konzentriere, damit ich die taste finde und lese es mir auch nicht mehr durch - sollte ich mal bla, bla, bla schreiben, dann ist es dass - sonst werde ich noch verrückt beim schreiben.


----------



## Angelprofesor (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

#hSorry, forum ist für alle da oder ?, die frage war an Otto gestellt und mich stört solche antwort. Seit 20 Jahren fahre ich nach Hvide Sande, zu Zeit 2000 km da ich aus Kroatien komme und freue mich zwei Wochen in HS zu sein. Als Angler möchte ich mich informieren wie ist die lage mit Hering so kann ich planen wan und wo ich meine tage einplane. Darum ergert mich sehr wenn sich jemand meldet mit unkwalificierten antwort.
Gruß


----------



## Angelprofesor (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Angelprofesor
> 
> die jungs nehmen dich aber hart in die zange, da hat man ja keine lust mehr zum angeln - ist nicht schlimm, es sind momentan keine da.
> Bordie Beckenpapst hat ein schönes Sprichwort, wer lesen kann ist im klar im Vorteil. Ich erweitere es, sehen ist wissen!
> ...


 
Hallo Otto, 
             ich stehe zu den ausrutscher, aber ich pöbel die angelfreunde nicht an wenn die bla bla schreiben, meine frage ist meine sache, und wer antworten möchte dem bin ich dankbar, aber ohne unnötige komentare. Ich bin Auslender und beherche die Deutsche sprache gerade so das ich durch  leben komme und brauche keine dumme komentare.
Gruß


----------



## rainzor (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Jetzt mal ernsthaft, genau 5 Beiträge über deiner Frage hat Jürgen das hier 




j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hvide Sande Aktuell
> 
> Otto und ich waren mit ca.20 Mitanglern an der Schleuse.
> Trotz vollem Einsatz und Paternosterwechsel keine Fänge.
> ...


 
geschrieben. Das ist doch genau die Antwort auf deine Frage. Da muß man doch annehmen, daß du nichts gelesen hast. Und das finde ich nicht in Ordnung. Es ist einfach unfair gegenüber denen, die sich die Mühe machen, uns hier mit Info's zu versorgen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Angelprofesor (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Mein fehler gebih zu, aber du hetest auch anders antworten können. Ich entschulige mich und damit ist die Sache erledigt. Ich habe nur das letzte Beitrag gelesen, da ich da die information erwartet habe. 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Angelprofesor 
#h( oder Deutsch geschrieben Angelprofessor ).


----------



## LAC (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Angelprofesor
Keine aufregung - momentan wie ich schon gepostet habe sieht es schlecht aus mit den heringen.
Unser mod Georg hat die augen überall, ich habe mich gefreut, dass ich ein lebenszeichen sah.
Ich verstehe dich sehr gut und jeder mensch ist anders, freue mich aber, dass du als ausländer die deutsche sprache auch schriftlich schaffst  - denn sie ist sehr schwer.
Nun zum fisch - wir haben zwar geangelt aber nichts gefangen, die tore waren auf und ich habe mich unterhalten mit deutsche angler, die darauf warteten, dass die tore sich schließen - dabei habe ich 25 mal die angel rausgeworfen - mehr nicht.
Seh alles locker, denn keiner ist dir böse.
Mich können sie beschimpfen wie sie wollen - da freue ich michund lässt mich kalt, wobei der schreiber erhöhten blutdruck bekommt.
Gruß Otto

Nachsatz:
habe es übersehen und gerade gelesen, dass du erst am 6.11. kommst - da kann es ganz gut laufen - habe sie um weihnachten noch gefangen - jedoch im jahre 2008


----------



## LAC (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ alle die grünes licht haben

wartet ihr auf etwas neues ? oder fällt euch das lesen schwer.:q


----------



## Angelprofesor (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich habe vor zwei Jahren ein trefen mit dir ausgemacht, leider du warst dienstlich unterwegs, wie geschrieben bin ab 06.11.2010 bis 20.11.2010 in Hvide Sande würde mich freuen dich zu trefen.

Gruß 
Angelprofesor.


----------



## LAC (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> Ich habe vor zwei Jahren ein trefen mit dir ausgemacht, leider du warst dienstlich unterwegs, wie geschrieben bin ab 06.11.2010 bis 20.11.2010 in Hvide Sande würde mich freuen dich zu trefen.
> 
> Gruß
> Angelprofesor.


Alles klar - telefonnummer und anschrift kommt per pn


----------



## Angelprofesor (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

#hDanke . ich werde oft im Norre Nebel sein an dem Forellen teich. #h


----------



## LAC (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> #hDanke . ich werde oft im Norre Nebel sein an dem Forellen teich. #h



Wenn du kommst, zeige ich dir einen - da träumst du von? Kennt kaum einer.


----------



## Uwe_H (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ alle die grünes licht haben
> 
> wartet ihr auf etwas neues ? oder fällt euch das lesen schwer.:q



Nö...schlaflose Nächte, die Wildschweine sind im Wald und ich habe keine Zeit, aber wenn ich schon keine Zeit habe, dann will ich wenigstens wissen, dass auch keine Heringe in HS sind, das beruhigt mich dann wieder...:vik:


----------



## Angelprofesor (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> Wenn du kommst, zeige ich dir einen - da träumst du von? Kennt kaum einer.


 

Da bin ich gespannt.|bigeyes


----------



## LAC (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Nö...schlaflose Nächte, die Wildschweine sind im Wald und ich habe keine Zeit, aber wenn ich schon keine Zeit habe, dann will ich wenigstens wissen, dass auch keine Heringe in HS sind, das beruhigt mich dann wieder...:vik:


Uwe, habe dir eine pn gesendet. Wie sieht es denn mit den säuen aus - habe mal welche in der türkei geschossen - ich glaube du kennst die geschichte, war in den 70ger jahren
Können gut riechen und sind schnell weg - dann haben wir uns verschanzt - da musste der eber dran glauben.
Mit den fleischstücken haben wir haie gefangen - war im bereich dalyan, d.h. etwas nördlicher. 
Wir sehen uns.
Gruß Otto


----------



## Uwe_H (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> Uwe, habe dir eine pn gesendet. Wie sieht es denn mit den säuen aus - habe mal welche in der türkei geschossen - ich glaube du kennst die geschichte, war in den 70ger jahren
> Können gut riechen und sind schnell weg - dann haben wir uns verschanzt - da musste der eber dran glauben.
> Mit den fleischstücken haben wir haie gefangen - war im bereich dalyan, d.h. etwas nördlicher.
> Wir sehen uns.
> Gruß Otto



Ja die Sauen, im August gabs nen Frischling, dafür habe ich vor 14 Tagen einen schönen Hirsch erlegen können...in der Nähe von Fulda. Rotschmalspießer, der erste Hirsch, das ist fast so gut wie der erste Herbsthering in HS. #6


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> Wenn du kommst, zeige ich dir einen - da träumst du von? Kennt kaum einer.



ja genau kennst was keiner. aber wenn du ihn kennst ud weisst wo du dich hinstellen musst ist bes ein traum


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin Otto,#h

wer hat dich denn schon wieder aus dem Bett gejagt? #c
Mach für die Tour zu Costas schon mal das Kanu klar.Hier
in HS säuft gerade mein Wagen ab,so bläst und regnet es.
Wer viel Platz beim angeln braucht,der sollte gleich zur Schleuse gehen.Man kann kreuz-und quer werfen ohne mit seinem Nebenmann Ärger zu bekommen.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Moin Otto,#h
> 
> wer hat dich denn schon wieder aus dem Bett gejagt? #c
> Mach für die Tour zu Costas schon mal das Kanu klar.Hier
> ...



@ Jürgen, ich konnte nicht schlafen, denke nur an dich :q
Nein, nein ich muss einige schriftliche sachen erledigen, deshalb bin ich heute schon zwei stunden auf. 
Hier ist es nicht ganz so schlimm - ich kann es nicht richtig erkennen - esi ist immer so.
Mit dem kreuz- und querwerfen glaube ich, da bekommst du keine probleme mit dem nebenmann, aber mit den autos, die du dann am paternoster hast.
Ich stehe in den startlöchern
Gruß Otto


@ Uwe H

Ja die Sauen, im August gabs nen Frischling, dafür habe ich vor 14 Tagen einen schönen Hirsch erlegen können...in der Nähe von Fulda. Rotschmalspießer, der erste Hirsch, das ist fast so gut wie der erste Herbsthering in HS. #6

Uwe, hab ich dir die stelle gezeigt, wo du täglich um die 40 hirsche in freier natur sehen bzw. beobachten kannst - ich gebe garantie -. einmaliges erlebnis - wenn nicht, werde ich sie dir zeigen.
Gruß Otto 

Kennst du auch schalldämpfer?  meiner ist defekt - am wagen.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Uwe H
> 
> Ja die Sauen, im August gabs nen Frischling, dafür habe ich vor 14 Tagen einen schönen Hirsch erlegen können...in der Nähe von Fulda. Rotschmalspießer, der erste Hirsch, das ist fast so gut wie der erste Herbsthering in HS. #6
> 
> ...



ja das mit den hirschen muss mann gesehen haben. und wenn du otto buchst darfst du auch noch auf welchen reiten.

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> ja das mit den hirschen muss mann gesehen haben. und wenn du otto buchst darfst du auch noch auf welchen reiten.
> 
> mfg


 


Aber nur auf den Hirschen,nicht auf Otto.#d


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC;3120106Uwe schrieb:


> Jau Otto, die Stelle hast Du mir damals gezeigt, und die ist auch abgespeichert. Während unseres Aufenthaltes im September in Bjerregard bin ich jeden zweiten Tag dorthin gefahren, manchmal auch öfter. Hirsche schauen, das war eindrucksvoll, die Brunft war gerade so im Anfangsstadium und die großen Kronhirsche haben ihre Brunftrudel zusammengetrieben, die halbstarken Hirsche haben ihre Kräfte gemessen und es wurde kräftig geröhrt. Eindrucksvoll. Dort habe ich jeden Tag einen netten älteren Dänen getroffen, mit ihm geplaudert über die Hirsche, über ihr Verhalten usw., und er hat mich gleich mit seinen Objektiven fotografieren lassen, er hatte ein stärkeres Tele.
> Dafür durfte er durch mein Fernglas schauen und war begeistert von der Optik, und meinen Entfernungsmesser habe ich ihm auch geliehen, jetzt wissen wir, dass die Biester rund 237m von der Straße entfernt stehen.
> 
> Im Winter standen die Tiere im dichten Schneetreiben, das war auch wunderschön in der verschneiten Landschaft. Eigentlich wäre das ein Ölgemälde wert gewesen, nur schade, dass ich kein Öl dabei hatte...
> ...


----------



## Uwe_H (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ganz vergessen, der Schalldämpfer, so etwas brauche ich nicht, ich hab ja Gehörschutz...ausserdem macht es so schön "pätsch" ohne Schalldämpfer

An unserem Rasenmäher ist aber gerade der Auspuff kaputt, Zweitakter, das ist spektakulär, da kam neulich beim Mähen der Wiese gleich der Nachbar von zwei Ecken weiter, der baut Motorräder, Hot Rod Choppers, der musste unbedingt gleich nachschauen wer lauter ist als seine Moppeds...


----------



## Uwe_H (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*







So siehts aus in der Heide...jedenfalls Anfang September.

Und so sieht mein erlegter Schmalspießer aus...


----------



## Frieder (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Waidmannsheil zur erlegten Beute ...! #6


----------



## rainzor (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Und so sah es Ende September an der gleichen Stelle aus. Auf dem 3. Bild sieht man, was man aus dem Fjord ziehen kann, wenn die Fische nicht beissen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@uwe : hast dir gleich hirsche mit nach hause genomemn wa. waren doch zu wenig forellen hahahaha

@rainzor : wie aus dem fjord ziehen ????


----------



## LAC (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Jau Otto, die Stelle hast Du mir damals gezeigt, und die ist auch abgespeichert. Während unseres Aufenthaltes im September in Bjerregard bin ich jeden zweiten Tag dorthin gefahren, manchmal auch öfter. Hirsche schauen, das war eindrucksvoll, die Brunft war gerade so im Anfangsstadium und die großen Kronhirsche haben ihre Brunftrudel zusammengetrieben, die halbstarken Hirsche haben ihre Kräfte gemessen und es wurde kräftig geröhrt. Eindrucksvoll. Dort habe ich jeden Tag einen netten älteren Dänen getroffen, mit ihm geplaudert über die Hirsche, über ihr Verhalten usw., und er hat mich gleich mit seinen Objektiven fotografieren lassen, er hatte ein stärkeres Tele.
> Dafür durfte er durch mein Fernglas schauen und war begeistert von der Optik, und meinen Entfernungsmesser habe ich ihm auch geliehen, jetzt wissen wir, dass die Biester rund 237m von der Straße entfernt stehen.
> 
> Im Winter standen die Tiere im dichten Schneetreiben, das war auch wunderschön in der verschneiten Landschaft. Eigentlich wäre das ein Ölgemälde wert gewesen, nur schade, dass ich kein Öl dabei hatte...
> ...



Hallo Uwe,
nicht schlecht. Ich kenne mehrere plätze wo sie sich aufhalten, wir haben ja hier den größten rotwildbestand dänemarks, 10.000 individuen leben hier im staatsforst (16.000 ha) um blaabjerg. Des öfteren kannst du sie aus 100 m entfernug beobachten und in der winterzeit, stehen oft einzeltiere bei uns in vejers auf der terrasse. Wenn wir uns sehen, werden wir mal ene pirschfahrt machen mit der kamera. Suche immer noch ein geweih.

@ Rainzor
Rainer, das dritte bild ist ja eine blindschleiche,  willst du mal eine kreuzotter sehen die im fjord schwimmt. 
Hier ist sie:

Gruß otto


----------



## Uwe_H (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Frieder schrieb:


> Waidmannsheil zur erlegten Beute ...! #6



Waidmannsdank!!!

@LAC: Gerne mache ich mit Dir eine Pirschfahrt Otto. 
Gefundene Geweihe darfst Du in Deutschland nicht einfach so mitnehmen, die gehören immer dem Revierpächter. Eigentlich muss man die abgeben und darf sie nur mit Erlaubnis behalten.
Abwurfstangen musst Du dann im Frühjahr suchen, und zwar dort, wo sich die Hirsche dann eben so aufhalten.
Einfach öfter mal nachschauen ob die Kameraden noch ihren Kopfschmuck aufhaben, wenn er weg ist, schnell auf die Suche machen. Du kennst ja die entsprechenden Stellen.
Mir ist zwischen Vejers und Blavand im Manövergebiet ein Rudel Junghirsche, das waren 7 6er und 8er vors Auto gerannt, die sind in 10m Entfernung vor mir über die Straße gewechselt. Leider war die Kamera nicht schnell genug griffbereit, aber eindrucksvoll war es allemal.


----------



## blue1887 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

wat fürn schiet Wetter zur Zeit,hoffe morgen oder Freitag gehts nochmal in die Brandung,an der Schleuse steht 1 eiserner im Regen#h


----------



## rainzor (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> @uwe : hast dir gleich hirsche mit nach hause genomemn wa. waren doch zu wenig forellen hahahaha
> 
> @rainzor : wie aus dem fjord ziehen ????


 

Ich stand auf dem Steg bei Nymindegab beim Angeln. Da kam die Blindschleiche (ist ja keine Schlange, sondern eine Eidechse ohne Beine) aus dem Schilff geschwommen. Aber auf Grund der niedrigen Themperaturen wurden die Bewegungen immer langsamer. Da hab' ich sie dann mit der Rutenspitze aus dem Wasser gehoben und an Land gesetzt.

@Otto

Du hast den Link mit der Kreutzotter vergessen. Ich hab' in DK schon häufig Kreutzottern gesehen. Auch direkt am Fjord bei den Esehäusern. Die meisten allerdings im Bereich Börsmose. 
Einmal hat eine Frau dort Morgens eine tote Kreutzotter vor ihrem Zelt gefunden. Gut 50cm lang und auch gut 3-4cm dick. Da sie nicht wußte, um was für eine Schlange es sich handelt, fragte sie den Platzwart. Und der hat doch tatsächlich behauptet, es handelt sich um eine vollkommen ungiftige und ungefährliche Blindschleiche. Aber sein Plan ging auf, die Frau hat ihm geglaubt und war beruhigt. Hätte er zugegeben, daß die Schlange giftig ist, wäre sie sofort mit ihren Kindern abgereist.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## happyhiller (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Live aus HV!
Shitwetter! Bin seit Samstag vor Ort, mit Familie. Ausser Gestern war hier fast nur Sturm. Hab nicht einen Heringsfang entdecken können, das Wasser ist wahrscheinlich zu aufgewühlt. Seehunde sind aber jede menge am rumdümpeln. Gestern bei wenig Wind hab ich mich mit 11 anderen unglücklichen auf der Solea eingebucht.
7:00 ging es los. von den 12 waren 3 seekrankeitsbedingte Totalausfälle und zwei halbe, da war ich auch dabei.
Gefangen wurden fast nur untermaßige. Ich hatte gerade mal zwei maßige. Immer wenn beim Stop zwei kleine gezogen wurden hab ich sofort aufgehört zu pilken und hab mich ganz auf Seekrankheitsbekämpfungsmaßnahmen konzentriert. (Hab also sehr wenig geangelt).
Heute war ich in Thorsminde hinter der Schleuse. Absoluter Plattfischhotspot wurde mir gesagt.
Ich habe heute mit Rotwurm, Seeringel, Garnele und Stintfetzen probiert. NIX! Neben mir waren noch drei Angler mit der gleichen Ausbeute. Einer hat auch mit Heeringspaternoster gearbeitet.
Ich brauche jetzt dringend noch einen guten Plattfischtipp damit ich wenigstens ein Abendessen für die Familie selbst gefangen habe. Meine 4 Dorschfilet sind zu wenig!

Grüße aus HV


----------



## carpfreak1990 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo zu den Schlangen. Ich hab schon oft Kreuzottern gesehen in Nymdegab. Tot oder Lebendig aber meistens lebendig. Von bekannten meiner eltern ist der Hund von einer Kreuzotter gebissen worden und ist gestorben tortz sofortigen besuch beim Tierartz, ist er gestorben aber in deutschland er wurde von HS nach Deutschland gebracht mit einen Tierkrankenwagen oder wie das heissen mag. Das war in Tingodden. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Uwe,
 freue mich schon auf die pirschfahrt. Wenn ich in der nacht von nr. nebel nach vejers fahre, laufen mir immer welche über den weg, es ist sehr gefährlich, die kühe rutschen aus, wenn sie auf der strasse stehen und weg wollen d.h. sie kommen nicht schnell genug weg und der hirsch, der bewegt sich nicht von der stelle und oft landet er mit dem geweih im innenwagen der touristen - des öfteren hier passiert - kann tödlich enden.
Ein gast fragte mich, warum ist hier 40 km - ich sagte wildwechsel - da knallte es schon - es war ein reh, sofort tot - haben wir zur forstverwaltung gebracht  
Ich habe mit der forstverwaltung gesprochen und sie haben mir erlaubt diese zu sammeln, jedoch habe ich nicht die zeit durch den wald zu streifen, da zahle ich lieber 15 euro. Wobei man mir sagte, da sind viele einheimische wild drauf und kennen die stellen.

@ Rainzor
Rainer, es hat nicht funktioniert aus dem netz - ich wollte nur das foto einsetzen, klappte nicht. Einr der sich auskennt, kann eine kreuzotter sofort erkenne, jedoch ist die färbung der sclange von hellbraun bis schwarz - bei den dunkelen sieht man nicht mehr das kreuzband welches über den ganzen körper sich zieht. Die kreuzotter hat ja ein sehr starkes gift, wie die cobra, jedoch beim beißen wird nur eine kleine menge an giftstoff abgegeben - sie kann auch nur wenige cm den kopf heben und flieht sofort bei menschen, eine große gefahr besteht nicht, jedoch werden des öfteren hunde davon gebissen - dann treten probleme auf - 3-4 tage ist er hart am kämpfen  kann tödlich enden
Hier der link: 
http://www.lydumartcenter.com/wissenschaft/schlangen.html
von den richtig giftigen am schluss  das foto der giftiere dänemarks d.h. die kreuzotter beim schwimmen im fjord 
Gruß otto


----------



## happyhiller (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Nachbrenner: Der Wind scheint nachzulassen! Vielleicht ist die Brandung morgen doch ne Option. Brandungstechnisch kenne ich nur Ostsee. Welche Zeit hat hier Vorrang? Auflaufend Wasser oder Dunkelheit? Zur Zeit läuft bei Dämmerung nämlich das Wasser ab.


----------



## Costas (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



happyhiller schrieb:


> Nachbrenner: Der Wind scheint nachzulassen! Vielleicht ist die Brandung morgen doch ne Option. Brandungstechnisch kenne ich nur Ostsee. Welche Zeit hat hier Vorrang? Auflaufend Wasser oder Dunkelheit? Zur Zeit läuft bei Dämmerung nämlich das Wasser ab.



Wenn man nicht beides haben kann, dann auflaufendes Wasser. Ca. 2-3 vor Höchststand, ca. 1 Stunde danach.


----------



## LAC (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht beides haben kann, dann auflaufendes Wasser. Ca. 2-3 vor Höchststand, ca. 1 Stunde danach.



Costas ich wollte gerade darauf antworten, wobei die strömung der nordsee von nord nach süd  immer geht, dieses hat nichts mit dem tieden zu tun - sie ist immer da.
Gewaltige krallenbleie sind  hier angebracht im vergleich zur ostsee.

Costas, danke für das schöne schwätzchen heute im laden, ist immer erfrischend und interessant. Das nächste mal kommst du zu mir 
Gruß Otto


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hvide Sande fast Aktuell (Stand 17.00)



Temperatur 12°,Wind SW 2-3 Bft,bewölkt,aber trocken.
Das Beste zum Schluß,:m
die Heringe sind da.|laola:






















9 Angler haben *1 Hering* gefangen.|supergri


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Jürgen,

Na dann geht es ja los mit eueren wettbewerb. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen 
du kennst dich aus, wie man es spannend macht   Super gemacht! 
Und der wurde noch gerissen, da er verendet am boden lag. Es war der, den du gestern am haken hattest - schneider wäre er geblieben, wenn du ihn nicht so plaziertt hättest - was machst du nicht alles für die lieben angler. 
Mir ist gestern auch ein hering aus den händen gerutscht  habe einen bratrollmops während der fahrt gegessen. musste zwischendurch mal schalten und dann suchte ich ihn im wagen, habe ihn jedoch überlisten können.

Gruß


----------



## Angelprofesor (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hvide Sande fast Aktuell (Stand 17.00)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

So eben kam anruf aus Hvide Sande, der glückliche " Heringsbendiger" ist ein Angelfreund aus Bielefeld, Fritz und der fliegende Holendär Jahn sind traurig aber die jungs werden das überstehen.
Gruß 
Angelprofessor


----------



## Shabba (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Huhu,
bin gerade in Bjerragard und wollte mal fragen ob man evtl mal eine Chance auch eine Mefo hat.Zumindest wenn die Nordsee es mal zulässt.Wathose und Geschirr ist vorhanden 
Bin für jeden Tip Dankbar ! ! !

Gruß Simon


----------



## jottweebee (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Die Chancen auf Mefo sind für mich an der Ostsee besser als an der Nordsee!


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> So eben kam anruf aus Hvide Sande, der glückliche " Heringsbendiger" ist ein Angelfreund aus Bilefeld, Friz und der fliegende Holendär Jahn sind traurig aber die jungs werden das überstehen.
> Gruß
> Angelprofessor


 


Hallo Angelprofessor,#h

es war wirklich nur 1 Fisch,aber gut im Futter.
Die anderen haben es aber mit Humor genommen und waren gut drauf.#6
Haben mächtig zusammen gelacht.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



jottweebee schrieb:


> Die Chancen auf Mefo sind für mich an der Ostsee besser als an der Nordsee!


 


Jürgen, da hast du absolut Recht.:m
Aber trotzdem kommt man auch an der Nordsee ganz gut an
den Fisch,wenn man sich auskennt.Sollten wir uns hoffentlich
noch mal in HS begegnen,so zeige ich dir einen recht sicheren Fangplatz.
Otto habe ich ihn auch mitgeteilt.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen
> du kennst dich aus, wie man es spannend macht  Super gemacht!
> Und der wurde noch gerissen, da er verendet am boden lag. *Es war der, den du gestern am haken hattest* - schneider wäre er geblieben, wenn du ihn nicht so plaziertt hättest - was machst du nicht alles für die lieben angler.
> Mir ist gestern auch ein hering aus den händen gerutscht habe einen bratrollmops während der fahrt gegessen. musste zwischendurch mal schalten und dann suchte ich ihn im wagen, habe ihn jedoch überlisten können.
> ...


 


Nein Otto,#h

es war ein frisch gefangener,Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt.#6
Der Glückliche war übrigens der Schlosser,mit dem wir uns gestern recht lange unterhalten haben.
Habe ihm den Fisch echt gegönnt.:m


Gruß
Jürgen|wavey:


----------



## jottweebee (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen

In diesem Jahr werden wir uns wohl nicht mehr treffen oder du kommst nach Ostfriesland, denn in 5 Wochen werde ich wieder Richtung Iberia aufbrechen und dort den Winter verbringen. 
Wenn der Raps blüht, werde ich wiedere zurück sein, um den Hornis in HS nachzustellen. Da steckt ein Treffen wieder drin. Hoffe ich! War für mich sehr angenehm in diesem Frühjahr.


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



jottweebee schrieb:


> @ Jürgen
> 
> In diesem Jahr werden wir uns wohl nicht mehr treffen oder du kommst nach Ostfriesland, denn in 5 Wochen werde ich wieder Richtung Iberia aufbrechen und dort den Winter verbringen.
> Wenn der Raps blüht, werde ich wiedere zurück sein, um den Hornis in HS nachzustellen. Da steckt ein Treffen wieder drin. Hoffe ich! War für mich sehr angenehm in diesem Frühjahr.


 


Hallo Jürgen,#h

dann wünsche ich dir ein gemütliches Winterquartier.Ich hoffe,
wir sehen uns in der 2. Juni-Woche.
Nette Leute trifft man gerne wieder.:m
Lass dir mal von Otto den Fangplatz verraten.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## jottweebee (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Gibt es für die 2. Juni-Woche einen besonderen Grund?


----------



## Uwe_H (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Otto, das machen wir, eine nächtliche Pirschfahrt. Und wenn wir ein Reh überfahren, dann liefern wir es auch beim Forst ab...:g
Nur müssen wir aufpassen, dass die Dorfhunde alle im Zwinger sind, gell...


Habt ihr das hier schon gelesen? 

http://blog.angeln-neptunmaster.de/...mark-angelreisebericht-angeln-am-gelben-riff/

Das habe ich gerade in einem Dänemarkforum entdeckt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> Na dann geht es ja los mit eueren wettbewerb.
> 
> ...


 

Jonas,siehe Posting 2584.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



jottweebee schrieb:


> Gibt es für die 2. Juni-Woche einen besonderen Grund?


 

@ Jürgen,#h

zu diesem Termin konnte ich halt die Hütte preiswert buchen.
Die genauen Beisszeiten für den Hering bekomme ich leider erst im Januar.
Mußt dann noch mal anfragen. :m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen, es war nur - wie so oft - ein kleine einlage von mir, mit dem toten hering, jedoch freue ich mich, dass dieser nette mensch, wo wir uns mit unterhalten hatten, den einzigen fisch gelandet hat. 
Neuster stand, die fangquoten für heringe werden von den eu, für die berufsfischer drastisch gekürzt, einige heringsfänger stehen schon vor dem aus - der bestand ist zusammen gebrochen. 
Wünsche den anglern in hvide sande jedoch viel glück, damit sie mit ihrer wünschelrute noch welche finden.
Ich muss bordie Jottweebee, jürgen keine angelplätze nennen, er kennt sich bestens aus auf der südlichen halbinsel, Jürgen hat mich ja besucht und wir haben uns über die angelplätze sowie den letzten bratwurststand vor amerika unterhalten.

@ Jottweebee
Jürgen, ich wünsche dir eine gute reise gen süden und pass auf an den felsen und verschließe alles - dort wird auch an land geangelt.

@ Uwe_H
Uwe, das machen wir mit der pirschfahrt - wenn´s geht täglich|supergri  Deinen link habe ich mir angesehen, nicht schlecht diese momentaufnahmen und zeilen, jedoch ist es schnee von gestern, heute sieht alles anders aus.


----------



## jottweebee (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Die beschlossene reduzierte Fangquote für Hering gilt nur für die Ostsee.

Die Quoten der Nordsee werden erst zum Jahresende beschlossen.
Die Angler haben ihre Fangquote ja schon drastisch reduziert. Es läuft ja nichts.


----------



## happyhiller (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Danke für den Tip! Ich werde heute mit schwere Krallen mich an den Strand von Argab begeben. Mal sehen ob ich wenigstens ein Abendessen zusammenbekomme.  :c


----------



## Uwe_H (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Uwe_H
> Uwe, das machen wir mit der pirschfahrt - wenn´s geht täglich|supergri



Ist ja bald soweit...:c...bis dahin wird noch das ein oder andere Stück in die Truhe wandern.
Mal schauen, vielleicht bring ich ja was zum Grillen mit.

Sieh zu, dass bis dahin dein W-Lan eine starke Verbindung hat, das muss flutschen, sonst muss ich noch einen Nachbrenner mitbringen. :q|kopfkrat


----------



## LAC (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



jottweebee schrieb:


> Die beschlossene reduzierte Fangquote für Hering gilt nur für die Ostsee.
> 
> Die Quoten der Nordsee werden erst zum Jahresende beschlossen.
> Die Angler haben ihre Fangquote ja schon drastisch reduziert. Es läuft ja nichts.



@ jürgen
es kommen kaum noch welche an im hebrst - schon letztes jahr sah es nicht gut aus. 
Bei den anglern wird es auch nicht laufen, nur nach dem motto - einer kommt durch. 
Die fischer sind jetzt am klagen und stehen vor dem aus, habe die klagelaute heute morgen im fernsehen gesehen,  jahrzehnte betreiben sie jedoch raubbau mit den netzen.
Sie waren zu gierig und haben sich ihr eigenes grab geschaufelt.#q Sie haben die heringe, den verzweifelten anglern, vor der nase weggefangen |supergri  

Als ich mit jürgen in hvide sande war, standen etwa 20 angler wie an einer bushaltestelle - keine angel war im wasser - und warteten.  |supergri Ich frage mich wo drauf warten sie, dass ein buss kommt und bringt fische, schönes wetter jedenfalls waren sie lustig und machten sich selbst was vor, da jeder den grund kannte.

Das heute in hvide sande um die 20 seehunde schwimmen  - ich habe sie vor zwei tagen gezählt - ist ein zeichen, dass sie hier - im nadelör der schleuse - leichter beute machen können als im wattenmeer. Denn sie schwimmen von den vorgelagerten sandbänken im wattenmeer, die vor esbjerg liegen bis nach hvide sande um  an  fressen zu kommen. Vor vier jahren waren es nur 4 individuen die ich gezählt habe - es sind schlaue tiere, müssen jedoch wieder am tage zurück schwimmen, da sie ohne diese sanbänke nicht leben können - es sind keine fische die nur im wasser leben.
Ein zeichen das die bestände drastisch zurück gegangen sind. Das sie im frühjahr nicht so stark dort in hs vertreten sind, hat andere gründe, denn dann sind sie in nähe der sandbänke bei ihren jungen und beschützen diese. 
Sie können dann keine "butterfahrt" bis nach hvide sande machen
Jürgen der bei mir war, hat sich mal umgesehen in den fischgeschäften und sagte, selbst in den geschäften, liegen nur wenige heringe in den auslagen. Hoffe ja nicht dass die angler sie ihnen fangfrisch preiswerter verkaufen. 

Bin gespannt wie die fangquoten der fischer für nächstes jahr in der nordsee aussehen werden. 

Wann fährst du gen süden? 

@ Uwe-W
Unser W-Lan hat eine starke verbindung - benötigst jedoch ein passwort  - es ist das schnellste was dänemark hat - selbst in kopenhagen träumt man davon- war ein pilotprojekt. In 0,10 sek. kannst du ganz scharfe bilder sehen.


----------



## elwiss (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hi,

Wir fahren am nächsten Sa. nochmal für ein paar Tage nach HS, bin gespannt ob der Hering mit uns ankommt, im Frühjahr haben wir auch die allerersten Heringe gefangen, ist vielleicht mal nen' gutes Zeichen !
Ich finde es macht auch mehr Spass wenn man den Fisch suchen muß und nicht das ganze Becken voll steht.
Außerdem auch nicht so eng dann an'n Geländer und nicht so viele Hausfrauenangler vor ort. 

Gruß

Björn


----------



## FangeNichts5 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



elwiss schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Wir fahren am nächsten Sa. nochmal für ein paar Tage nach HS, bin gespannt ob der Hering mit uns ankommt, im Frühjahr haben wir auch die allerersten Heringe gefangen, ist vielleicht mal nen' gutes Zeichen !
> Ich finde es macht auch mehr Spass wenn man den Fisch suchen muß und nicht das ganze Becken voll steht.
> ...


 
Viel Glück dann!
Und bitte bring gutes Wetter mit nach Hambergen!:m
Jetzt mal ne ernst gemeinte Frage: Kannst du, wenn denn ein paar Heringe da sind und ihr sie nicht alle alleine futtert, mir ein paar mitbringen? Eine Gegenleistung würde ich mir noch überlegen|supergri


----------



## elwiss (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Viel Glück dann!
> Und bitte bring gutes Wetter mit nach Hambergen!:m
> Jetzt mal ne ernst gemeinte Frage: Kannst du, wenn denn ein paar Heringe da sind und ihr sie nicht alle alleine futtert, mir ein paar mitbringen? Eine Gegenleistung würde ich mir noch überlegen|supergri


 
Na klar, 
kann ich machen aber ohne Garantie #d !

Sonst tuts vielleicht ja auch nen' Glas Rollmops, oder ? :q

Gruß 

Björn


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hvide Sande Aktuell (16.00 Uhr)

Traumhaftes Wetter,Windrichtung SW,3-4 bft. Seit Mittag
überwiegend blauer Himmel mit wenigen weissen Wolken. 
Mittlerweile ca. 20-25 Angler an der Schleuse Seeseite.
Konnte leider keine Fänge sichten.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## rainzor (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich war ja Ende September vor Ort. Da wurde teilweise sehr gut Hering gefangen. Allerdings sehr unterschiedlich, einen Tag 40 Stück in einer Std., den nachsten Tag gar nichts. Und wieder einen Tag später sehr gut, aber nur an einer bestimmten Stelle. Robben waren immer ca. 6-8 da.
Kann es sein, daß die Heringe wieder abgezogen sind und es für dieses Jahr vorbei ist? Oder kommen sie in mehreren Wellen?


Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Angelprofesor (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Angelprofessor,#h
> 
> es war wirklich nur 1 Fisch,aber gut im Futter.
> Die anderen haben es aber mit Humor genommen und waren gut drauf.#6
> ...


 
Hallo Jürgen,

Klar das die jungs gut drauf sind, schaue mal in Fritze sein Heringsporsche, da ist der spassmacher gebunkert !!!.:k

Gruß 

Angelprofessor


----------



## blue1887 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

moin,war heute wieder in der Brandung von 13.00-14.45 Aufgang C40,dann weitergezogen nach Aufgang 44(Steinpackung) da konnte ich noch ne schöne Scholle von 33cm fangen.Strömung war wieder zu heftig,habe mit 250Gramm geangelt und Brecher von 2,50-3m klatschten an Strand..Morgen nochmal restliche Wattis verangeln.Und Hering ist immer noch nichts was#d
Grüsse Thorsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> Klar das die jungs gut drauf sind, schaue mal in Fritze sein Heringsporsche, da ist der spassmacher gebunkert !!!.:k
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Prof.,#h

was ist ein Heringsporsche? Meinst du seinen Angelkarren?


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Angelprofesor (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

#hGenau das ist ein Heringsporsche, in letzten jahren waren zwei, der einer gehört den Angelbruder Fritz und der andere dem fliegendem Holendär Jahn und Elli. :k


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hvide Sande Aktuell  (18.00 Uhr)



Traumhaftes Wetter,11°,Wind 3-4 bft. SW.
Himmel blau mit wenigen weissen Wolken.Schleuse geschlossen,ca. 6 Angler, 1 Seehund im Wasser und 
1 Fetter Hering im Eimer (Fjordseite).
Schleuse Meerseite ca.20 Angler und etwa 10 gefangene
Heringe. Es geht bei hoffentlich konstantem Wetter "Berg-
auf".#6

Noch eines für "Geiz ist geil" Angler. Es wird z.Z. verstärkt auf Angelscheine kontrolliert. Am Dienstag haben zwei "Angelkollegen" je 100€ "Besatzhilfe" zahlen dürfen. #6#6#6


Morgen kommt das letzte "Hvide Sande Aktuell" von mir,da es 
Samstag nach Hause geht.:c
Vielleicht macht ja jemand weiter? :m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Angelprofesor (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

|bla: Super, wer die Angelkarte nicht kaufen will der muss spüren, die par euro für die Jahreskarte sind wirklich nicht  teuer.

Gruß und gute Heimfahrt wünscht

Angelprofessor #h


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> #hGenau das ist ein Heringsporsche, in letzten jahren waren zwei, der einer gehört den Angelbruder Fritz und der andere dem *fliegendem Holendär Jahn und Elli. :k*








 Habe nur  einen Porsche und ein Ehepaar (?) gesehen.
 Er mit weißem Bart und Begleiterin.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Angelprofesor (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

|bla: Ja das ist der Angelbruder fliegende Holendär, und wo er ist ist der Fritz nicht weit. Jahn spricht Deutsch und der ist lustig und immer gut drauf.:k

gruß
Angelprofessor


----------



## Uwe_H (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Uwe-W
> Unser W-Lan hat eine starke verbindung - benötigst jedoch ein passwort  - es ist das schnellste was dänemark hat - selbst in kopenhagen träumt man davon- war ein pilotprojekt. In 0,10 sek. kannst du ganz scharfe bilder sehen.



Es geht ja gar nicht um die Geschwindigkeit Otto, funken muss es, und erreichbar sein...:l


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Es geht ja gar nicht um die Geschwindigkeit Otto, funken muss es, *und erreichbar sein...*:l


 



Uwe,#h

das war jetzt aber gemein.|supergri


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Angelprofesor
WWF Major, dobro für die pn, werden uns beim treffen reichlich unterhalten auch über wale. Ist lange her, das ich dort mein unwesen getrieben habe. Unser ausgangspunkt war das novigradsko more unser angelplazt der kanal. Seit ende der 80ger war ich nicht mehr dort - konnte mal 300 wörter serbrokratisch, jetz nur noch slica, riba, crno vino und civili - reicht für den freundeskreis. Sollte ich termine haben, lege ich sie um, wir werden uns sehen in dänemark. Kennst du die bucht noch, wo man über leitern auf  beobachtungsplattformen kam, die ganze bucht war bestückt damit, dort saßen die thunfischfänger und warteten auf ihre beute. Die thunfische zogen regelmäßig durch diese bucht - habe den namen vergessen - liegt bei seng.
Gruß Otto

@ Uwe
was bedeutet es - erreichbar sein - die "ruf mich jetzt an nummer":l 
habe ich gesperrt, :c
sonst hole ich mir erneut einen virus.

Da hat jürgen recht, es ist gemein für einen jäger.:q


----------



## Uwe_H (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC;3122069@ Uwe
was bedeutet es - erreichbar sein - die "ruf mich jetzt an nummer":l 
habe ich gesperrt schrieb:


> Wie gesperrt, kein "RUF MICH AN"??? #d
> 
> Schade eigentlich...:c
> 
> ...


----------



## FangeNichts5 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ elwiss
Cool, das wäre richtig gut!:m Und: Rollmops esse ich auch|supergri

@ Jürgen
Viel Glück noch für den letzten Tag!#6


----------



## LAC (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Uwe, die eigene hotline dabei zu haben ist immer das beste, da erkennt man im vorfeld schon den fehler und verschwendet keine kostbare zeit um durch zu kommen.

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen, heute soll es nochmal schön werden, ich hoffe du hängst für ein stündchen die angel rein und berichtest. Torsten hat sich schon gemeldet, er steht in berlin in den startlöchern und wird in den nächsten tagen von der ostsee für einen tag nach hs kommen, dann versuchen wir unser glück zusammen. Bin gespannt ob wir was landen - freude werden wir trotzdem haben.
Wünsche dir gute fahrt nach solingen und ich melde mich, wenn ich in NRW bin - wird in den nächsten 20 tagen sein. 
Gruß Otto


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hvide Sande Aktuell

Wetter noch trocken12°,Wind 3bft SW.Sehr unangenehme Luftfeuchtigkeit.
Schleusen alle offen,ca. 10 Angler mit 1 Hering.
Berufsfischer gehen selbst mit Netzen leer aus.

Das war meine letzte Meldung,fahren morgen nach Hause.
Wünsche Allen die noch hier sind,oder am WE kommen bessere Fänge.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## KingOtto (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin Moin alle zusammen, habe eine kurze Frage. Wie und vorallem mit was fängt man zurzeit im p&t in Söndervig(Der teich mit der Form einer 8 und Brücke über weg)? Habe gehört es wird dort nur noch mäßig bis garnichts mehr gefangen. 

Ich selbst Angle sehr gerne mit Sbiro. montage geschleppt mit Powerbait.

Oder Sollte ich zu der zeit etwas anderes verwenden? Fahre nächstes weekend hoch nach hs!

Infos wären nett, Danke im vorraus.

mfg


----------



## Angelprofesor (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Otto,

            ich glaube das du denkst an Senjski kanal, zwischen festland und Insel Krk, noch besser ist in Mali Losinj dort gibt richtige beobartungs station, dort ist auch der WWF tätig. Ich sehe du hast fleisig gelernt, na dan zivili auch one crno vino aber mit pivo.

Gruß
    Angelprof.#h




LAC schrieb:


> @ Angelprofesor
> WWF Major, dobro für die pn, werden uns beim treffen reichlich unterhalten auch über wale. Ist lange her, das ich dort mein unwesen getrieben habe. Unser ausgangspunkt war das novigradsko more unser angelplazt der kanal. Seit ende der 80ger war ich nicht mehr dort - konnte mal 300 wörter serbrokratisch, jetz nur noch slica, riba, crno vino und civili - reicht für den freundeskreis. Sollte ich termine haben, lege ich sie um, wir werden uns sehen in dänemark. Kennst du die bucht noch, wo man über leitern auf beobachtungsplattformen kam, die ganze bucht war bestückt damit, dort saßen die thunfischfänger und warteten auf ihre beute. Die thunfische zogen regelmäßig durch diese bucht - habe den namen vergessen - liegt bei seng.
> Gruß Otto
> 
> ...


----------



## LAC (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> 
> ich glaube das du denkst an Senjski kanal, zwischen festland und Insel Krk, noch besser ist in Mali Losinj dort gibt richtige beobartungs station, dort ist auch der WWF tätig. Ich sehe du hast fleisig gelernt, na dan zivili auch one crno vino aber mit pivo.
> 
> ...



WWF Major, die beobachtungsplätze waren direkt an der strasse vom festland - in den ersten jahren sah ich immer noch beobachtungsposten dort, zum schluß nur noch die anlagen. Mali Losinj, kenne ich auch, da sind wir aufgelaufen und hatten grundberührung mit dem boot, dort habe ich meine größte goldbrasse gefangen. 
Die sprache habe ich nicht gelernt, es kam automatisch, da ich ständig mit einheimischen auf dem wasser war. Etwa 20 x war ich in dem land. Wollte letztes jahr hinfahren und meine freunde besuchen, leider klappte es zeitlich nicht  - die meisten leben schon nicht mehr. Geplant ist es, bevor ich selbst die beine strecke.  
Wenn pivo, dann karlovacko pivo und einen slivovic für den magen, wurde zu der zeit in zadar hergestellt, war damals die einzige einnahmequelle in zadar - heute sind es die touristen und der yachthafen. Zum abschluss einen proschek ist auch nicht schlecht.
Gruß Otto


----------



## Angelprofesor (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> WWF Major, die beobachtungsplätze waren direkt an der strasse vom festland - in den ersten jahren sah ich immer noch beobachtungsposten dort, zum schluß nur noch die anlagen. Mali Losinj, kenne ich auch, da sind wir aufgelaufen und hatten grundberührung mit dem boot, dort habe ich meine größte goldbrasse gefangen.
> Die sprache habe ich nicht gelernt, es kam automatisch, da ich ständig mit einheimischen auf dem wasser war. Etwa 20 x war ich in dem land. Wollte letztes jahr hinfahren und meine freunde besuchen, leider klappte es zeitlich nicht - die meisten leben schon nicht mehr. Geplant ist es, bevor ich selbst die beine strecke.
> Wenn pivo, dann karlovacko pivo und einen slivovic für den magen, wurde zu der zeit in zadar hergestellt, war damals die einzige einnahmequelle in zadar - heute sind es die touristen und der yachthafen. Zum abschluss einen proschek ist auch nicht schlecht.
> Gruß Otto


 

:k Du hast geschmack, Getränke von Maraska Zadar sind noch heute die spitze. Leider war ich seit über 25 jahre nicht in der ecke. :k #h

Gruß
    Angelprof.


----------



## blue1887 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

So,heute zum Abschluss nochmal abgeschneidert in der Brandung,wünsche allen die noch hier sind oder demnächst ankommenPETRI HEIL ,morgen gehts Heimwärts.Bis zum Mai 2011#h
Grüsse Thorsten


----------



## LAC (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



KingOtto schrieb:


> Moin Moin alle zusammen, habe eine kurze Frage. Wie und vorallem mit was fängt man zurzeit im p&t in Söndervig(Der teich mit der Form einer 8 und Brücke über weg)? Habe gehört es wird dort nur noch mäßig bis garnichts mehr gefangen.
> 
> Ich selbst Angle sehr gerne mit Sbiro. montage geschleppt mit Powerbait.
> 
> ...





@ King Otto
begrüße dich hier im thread.
Betreffend der angelei in den put&take anlagen habe ich festgestellt, dass jeder so seine eigen methode hat. Mit power bait versuchen es die meisten, der eine macht ein löffel, damit er sich dreht beim zupfen und arbeitet mit pose, der andere arbeitet mit spirolino. Einige hängen das zeug einfach am haken. Andere versuchen es mit gummischwänze oder spinner bzw wobbler. Nur ganz wenige arbeiten mit naturköder, d.h.mit wurm, dieses hat sicherlich damit was zu tun, dass man die würmer kaufen muss und nicht so lange aufbewahren kann, denn selbst suchen - die nach meinen erfahrungen erfolgreicher sind - geht schlecht im sand. Zum besatz habe ich schon zig mal mich geäußert bzw. hier gepostet. Es verändert sich nichts, heute gut und morgen schlecht. 
In der nachsaison, wo kaum angler diese anlagen aufsuchen, werden wohl die fänge etwas schwieriger sein, denn sie werfen sicherlich nicht jeden tag fische rein, bis sich eine insel aus fische bildet - dann müsste der betreiber bescheuert sein.
Eine prognose zu stellen ist sehr schwer - teste es selbst, so mache ich es auch. 
Hinzu kommt, dass die angler unterschiedliche fähigkeiten besitzen, da bekommen einige kopfzerbrechen und können es nicht mehr verstehen, obwohl sie mit gleichen methoden arbeiten. Deswegen sollte man immer alleine anglen, dann treten diese schmerzen nicht auf und ist man trotzdem am verzeifeln, kann man sich beruhigen, indem man zu sich selbst sagt, da ist nicht ein fisch drin.
Deswegen halte ich von den ganzen berichterstattungen ob der fischbestand gut oder schlecht ist, nichts. Außer wenn man mitteilt, dort sind die fische nicht ok, z. b. eine krankheit ausgebrochen oder was anderes negatives aufgefallen. Aber auch positive postings können kommen, ob die anlage sauber, schön gelegen ist usw. - das ist ja auch von wichtigkeit.


----------



## KingOtto (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Alles klar, Dankeschön für die Antwort Dann werde ich halt alles ausprobieren und wohl auch die Würmer einpacken.

mfg KingOtto


----------



## beckenpapst (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

So seit vier Stunden nun in Hvide Sande und was soll ich sagen einfach schön wieder hier zu sein.:k
Eben schon mal mit den Kindern 15min an der Schleuse gewesen
Wetter leicht bewölkt bei knapp 12 Grad 7 Angler an der Schleuse aber keinen Fisch gesehen. Nur die beiden kleinen haben sich über die Seehunde gefreut.
Werde die nächsten Tage weiter berichten. Habe zum Glück noch 14 Tage vor mir.


----------



## Angelprofesor (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hvide Sande Aktuell
> 
> Wetter noch trocken12°,Wind 3bft SW.Sehr unangenehme Luftfeuchtigkeit.
> Schleusen alle offen,ca. 10 Angler mit 1 Hering.
> ...


 

#h Hallo Jürgen,
                melde  dich wenn du wieder zu hause bist, Fritz hat mich angerufen und erzählt wie schön es war als du die grüße von mir ausgerichtrét hast. Danke.

Gruß und alles gute wünscht
Angelprofessor


----------



## happyhiller (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



blue1887 schrieb:


> moin,war heute wieder in der Brandung von 13.00-14.45 Aufgang C40,dann weitergezogen nach Aufgang 44(Steinpackung) da konnte ich noch ne schöne Scholle von 33cm fangen.Strömung war wieder zu heftig,habe mit 250Gramm geangelt und Brecher von 2,50-3m klatschten an Strand..Morgen nochmal restliche Wattis verangeln.Und Hering ist immer noch nichts was#d
> Grüsse Thorsten



Ich war nach Dir nochmal da. Donnerstag, links von den Steinen, zweimal Abriss, Freitag nach Dir hab ich auch noch eine Maßige Scholle erwischt. Das war es leider auch.

#hPS: Das positive der Woche...Ich drücke den Adlern aus Frankfurt die Daumen.


----------



## blue1887 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



happyhiller schrieb:


> Ich war nach Dir nochmal da. Donnerstag, links von den Steinen, zweimal Abriss, Freitag nach Dir hab ich auch noch eine Maßige Scholle erwischt. Das war es leider auch.
> 
> #hPS: Das positive der Woche...Ich drücke den Adlern aus Frankfurt die Daumen.


moin,ach du wars das ,habe dich gesehen ,Freitag kams du als ich gerade zusammengepackt habe,Petri zur Scholle,ja ging nicht mehr viel.Vielleicht liest ja auch der nette Angelkollege aus Münster hier mit,der an 2 Tagen neben mir stand beim Angeln,konntest du noch was fangen?Gruss vom HSV-Fan.
Thorsten


----------



## LAC (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo,
war heute zwei stunden etwas angeln, mit torsten (bordie harti) Haben 20 heringe fangen können. Fangplatz: plattform an der schleuse zur seeseite, südliches ufer. Als der erste am haken hing, sagte torsten, es ist ein glückstreffer, jedoch lief es ganz gut
Situation: wetter war gut- bedeckter himmel, kein regen, alle schleusen waren  geöffnet - 1 angler. 
Jedoch hatten wir reichlich zuschauer an der brücke und nach und nach kamen auch angler - alle wollten dort stehen, wo wir standen- war lustig.
Als wir gingen, waren etwas 8 angler dort, einige fingen nichts, ein, zwei angler hatten auch welche am haken. 
Gefangen auf paternoster (fischhaut) kleiner haken.
Wir hätten mehr fangen können, jedoch hat uns ein seehund einige vom haken gezupft - war ein kleines natuschauspiel, was dort ablief. Er war nur 10 m von uns entfernt. 
Torsten hat ein foto von den fischen gemacht und will es einsetzen,wenn er zuhause ist.
Gruß


----------



## FangeNichts5 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Petri an alle Heringsjäger!#6
Macht mir ja Hoffnung, dass mir Björn welche mitbringt|rolleyes


----------



## DeXcecco (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Nabend!
Na da macht mir Otto´s bericht doch etwas mut :q
Nach zwei Jahren Hvide Sande abstinenz werde ich jetzt endlich mal wieder ende November dort aufschlagen.Und ich hoffe auch auf den ein oder anderen Hering, nehme aber auch mein Geschir zum Brandungsangeln mit.
Sicher ist sicher!
Ich freue mich schon riesig auf die Woche zumal ja jetzt auch die Horni zeit vorbei ist und somit die " Petri Jünger " über die man sich gern mal aufregt wenn sie "mal" "den ein oder anderen" Hornhecht mit dem Heringspaternoster reissen #qhoffentlich wieder zu hause sind #6
Gruss & Petri


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



beckenpapst schrieb:


> So seit vier Stunden nun in Hvide Sande und was soll ich sagen einfach schön wieder hier zu sein.:k
> Eben schon mal mit den Kindern 15min an der Schleuse gewesen
> Wetter leicht bewölkt bei knapp 12 Grad 7 Angler an der Schleuse aber keinen Fisch gesehen. Nur die beiden kleinen haben sich über die Seehunde gefreut.
> *Werde die nächsten Tage weiter berichten.* Habe zum Glück noch 14 Tage vor mir.


 


Wo bleibt der Bericht,oder bist du noch am Fisch
ausnehmen? #c


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## elwiss (1. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Petri an alle Heringsjäger!#6
> Macht mir ja Hoffnung, dass mir Björn welche mitbringt|rolleyes


 
Moin, ja genau ! alle Hoffnungen ruhen auf mir ! :q

habe gerade mit nem' Kumpel telefoniert, der jetzt da ist,
sieht aber wohl noch nicht so gut aus...

Gruß

Björn


----------



## LAC (1. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Wo bleibt der Bericht,oder bist du noch am Fisch
> ausnehmen? #c
> 
> 
> ...



@ Jürgen, du bist gemein  bordie beckenpapst bleibt doch 14 tage, da schaut man sich erst mal um, dann schlägt er zu. Nun kenne ich ihn nicht, jedoch als wir an der schleuse waren, stand ein angler mit frau direkt an der schleuse und war fleißig am werfen und zupfen, der fing auch welche - konnte nur ein mitglied vom angelboard gewesen sein :q denn wer kennt sich dort schon aus.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



elwiss schrieb:


> Moin, ja genau ! alle Hoffnungen ruhen auf mir ! :q
> 
> habe gerade mit nem' Kumpel telefoniert, der jetzt da ist,
> sieht aber wohl noch nicht so gut aus...
> ...


 
Erzähl kein schlechtes Zeug!
Kommt der Kumpel auch aus Hambergen? Vielleicht kenne ich den ja.|rolleyes


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ *Jürgen, du bist gemein  bordie beckenpapst bleibt doch 14 tage,* da schaut man sich erst mal um, dann schlägt er zu. Nun kenne ich ihn nicht, jedoch als wir an der schleuse waren, stand ein angler mit frau direkt an der schleuse und war fleißig am werfen und zupfen, der fing auch welche - konnte nur ein mitglied vom angelboard gewesen sein :q denn wer kennt sich dort schon aus.


 


@ Otto,#h

erst mein Feuerzug klauen,und mir dann noch in den Rücken fallen, geht gar nicht.#d
Ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt das er angeln soll,nur die Augen aufhalten und berichten.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## beckenpapst (1. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

So nun ein kurzer bericht
gestern hat das W-LAN im haus leider versagt.
Also eben von der Schleuse zurück Recht viele Angler da und:
ES WIRD GEFANGEN. Zwar keine massen fänge aber ich bin zufrieden und werde jetzt erst mal die Fische versorgen.
Also kann fangnichts wohl auf ein paar mitgebrachte Fische hoffen.
Mal sehen wie es sich entwickelt aber vor 20 min wurden Fische im Minutentakt gelandet.
Schaun wirmal wie es morgen aussieht.


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



beckenpapst schrieb:


> So nun ein kurzer bericht
> gestern hat das W-LAN im haus leider versagt.
> Also eben von der Schleuse zurück Recht viele Angler da und:
> ES WIRD GEFANGEN. Zwar keine massen fänge aber ich bin zufrieden und werde jetzt erst mal die Fische versorgen.
> ...


 




Petri,#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin beckenpapst, 

Na denn mal weiter so. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## elwiss (1. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



beckenpapst schrieb:


> So nun ein kurzer bericht
> gestern hat das W-LAN im haus leider versagt.
> Also eben von der Schleuse zurück Recht viele Angler da und:
> ES WIRD GEFANGEN. Zwar keine massen fänge aber ich bin zufrieden und werde jetzt erst mal die Fische versorgen.
> ...


 
Hallo, 

hört sich ja schonmal ganz gut an.
Würde mich jetzt nochmal interessieren, ob die Silde beissen, oder ob das so eine elendige Reisserei der Fische ist ?

Sollte ich noch anderes Gerät mitnehmen ? Otto hat uns im Früjahr die genialen Plätze für Barsch und evtl. Hecht gezeigt.
Oder ist das jetzt nichts um diese Jahreszeit ?

Auf Put & Take hab' ich irgendwie nicht so ne' Lust, weil sind' auch ja nur kurz da...

Gruß

Björn


----------



## beckenpapst (1. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@elwiss
anfangs war es schon recht zäh zum schluß gegen abend wurde es besser.
Bin morgen noch mal an der schleuse und werde berichten.
Aber Barsch und Hecht stehen auch bei mir in den nächsten Tagen auf dem Plan. 
War gestern noch für zwei Stunden am Klittens Put and Take in Argab kein vergleich zum letzten Jahr was besatz und Sauberkeit angeht aber leider sehr viel Kraut im Wasser gefangen wird auch dort momentan relativ gut.


----------



## Angelprofesor (1. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

#: Da möchte ich mich selbst überzeugen, hauptsache Hvide Sande und der rest wird sich ergeben, so oder so, erlebnis ist immer wieder in Hs sein zu durfen. Gruß an alle Hs freunde.

Angelprof. #h #:


----------



## porscher (1. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@beckenpapst

kannst du bitte was zu preisen und rutenanzahl schreiben? möchte auch mal die anlage testen.


----------



## LutzLutz (1. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

moin 
war übers we in hs aber lediglich zum brandungsangeln.
denn am sa stand der nordsö cup an. 
75 teilnehmer.
ich konnte insgesamt 25 butt überlisten wobei einer mit 24cm untermaßig war also nur 24 maßige. hat aber zum gesamtsieg gereicht denn der 2e hatte 12 platten
letztes jahr hatte ich bereits den sektor gewonnen mit 16 (12 maßigen) butts wurde aber insgesamt nur 3er und dann in diesem jahr der ganz große coup.  dicke pokale und ferienhausgutschein gewonnen.|supergri


----------



## LAC (2. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

War gestern mal am nachmittag in hvide sande. Es sah an der schleuse aus, als wenn die fische richtig beißen, zig angler  waren zu sehen, die schleuse war geschlossen - ob sie was gefangen haben kann ich nicht sagen, da ich es nur aus dem wagen beobachtet habe.
Ich ging auf nummer sicher, und habe mir  an der fischbude an der schleuse, ein super fischbrötchen gekauft, wurde mit liebe zubereitet und ich war nur am staunen - mir lief das wasser im munde zusammen, nicht nur von der zubereitung sondern auch vom goldfisch, die es gemacht hat. 
Lecker, lecker kann ich nur sagen.

Zu erwähnen sein noch - so wurde mir berichtet - dass ein boot in hs versteigert wird, sieht ja nicht gut aus, muss wohl dran liegen, dass kaum noch der fischfang die kosten decken. 
Hoffe ja nicht, dass es ein angelkutter ist, dann liegt es nicht am fisch, sondern dass zu wenig  hochseeangler da sind.

@ Elwiss
Björn, die plätze für barsch und hecht sind auch jetzt gut

@ LutzLutz
da hast du ja richtig zugeschlagen - gratulation !


----------



## beckenpapst (2. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@porscher
die Preise sind immer pro Rute und sind 70 Kronen(10€) für 2 Stunden 120 Kronen für 4 Stunden den Rest muß ich dir nachher noch mal schreiben habe ich nicht genau im Kopf. Fahre aber nachher eben gucken.


----------



## leif88 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Glückwunsch LutzLutz


----------



## blue1887 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ LUTZ LUTZ
Petri,das ist doch super,welchen Strandabschnitt(Aufgang) stands du?
Grüsse Thorsten


----------



## LAC (2. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen, danke für die email anschrift, jedoch klappt es nicht, mein brief kommt zurück. Kopie folgt per pn. - sende du sie ihm - wenn´s klappt.
Gruß


----------



## LutzLutz (3. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

danke sehr.....war echt ein gelungener abend 
sidselsbjerg saß ich


----------



## LAC (3. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Elwiss
Björn, ab wann bist du in hvide sande ?


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Wo bleibt "Hvide Sande Aktuell" ??? #c


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## elwiss (4. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Elwiss
> Björn, ab wann bist du in hvide sande ?


 
Otto,

ab Sa. 06.11. ca. gegen mittag, wohne ehemaliges Hotel,
direkt an der Schleuse, ich hoffe ich hab' noch Deine Telfnr.,
dann melde ich mich.

Gruß

Björn


----------



## elwiss (4. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Wo bleibt "Hvide Sande Aktuell" ??? #c
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


 
Ab Samstag kann ich wie gesagt, was posten, wenn das mitn
Internet klappt...

Gruß 

Björn


----------



## LAC (4. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Wo bleibt "Hvide Sande Aktuell" ??? #c
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



Jürgen, nun bin ich nicht direkt vor ort, jedoch wurde mir gestern berichtet, dass reichlich stum ist und das wasser bis 1 unter der brücke in hs steht. Kein gutes zeichen für die angelei auf der plattform bzw. an der steinschüttung, wobei einige vor ort es besser wissen. Es kommt des öfteren vor und dann kann das wasser steigen, dass der kaufmannladen in hs absäuft. Vom kaufmannsladen steht an der linken strassenseite eine säule, wie hoch das wasser schon in  hs gestanden hat. Man muss mit dem kopf hochschauen, damit man die jahreszahl lesen kann. Ich habe mir einmal dieses naturschauspiel angesehen, die häuser im hafenbereich standen im wasser und ein junge kletterte auf das ehemalige telefonhäuschen, welches am parkplatz stand, weil im das wasser bis zum halse stand. Die nordsee ist halt keine badewanne, wo man den stöpsel rauszieht, damit das wasser verschwindet. Westlicher wind mit orkanstärken und auflaufendes wasser - bedeutet immer land unter.

@ Elwiss
Björn rufe an - zu der zeit ist auch bordie angelprof. dort, mit dem treffe ich mich.
Gruß Otto


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> Jürgen, nun bin ich nicht direkt vor ort, jedoch wurde mir gestern berichtet, dass reichlich stum ist und das wasser bis 1 unter der brücke in hs steht. Kein gutes zeichen für die angelei auf der plattform bzw. an der steinschüttung, wobei einige vor ort es besser wissen. Es kommt des öfteren vor und dann kann das wasser steigen, dass der kaufmannladen in hs absäuft. Vom kaufmannsladen steht an der linken strassenseite eine säule, wie hoch das wasser schon in hs gestanden hat. Man muss mit dem kopf hochschauen, damit man die jahreszahl lesen kann. Ich habe mir einmal dieses naturschauspiel angesehen, die häuser im hafenbereich standen im wasser und ein junge kletterte auf das ehemalige telefonhäuschen, welches am parkplatz stand, weil im das wasser bis zum halse stand. Die nordsee ist halt keine badewanne, wo man den stöpsel rauszieht, damit das wasser verschwindet. Westlicher wind mit orkanstärken und auflaufendes wasser - bedeutet immer land unter.
> 
> @ Elwiss
> Björn rufe an - zu der zeit ist auch bordie angelprof. dort, mit dem treffe ich mich.
> Gruß Otto


 



Ja Otto,#h

das mit dem Hochwasser kenne ich aus eigener Erfahrung.
Als wir vor Jahren vom Strandspaziergang zurück kamen,da 
stand das Auto im Haferbereich bereits mit den Reifen im Wasser.Kurze Zeit nur später war die Fischhalle anderthalb
Meter unter Wasser.Glück gehabt,das ging rasend schnell.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Flöteboller (4. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin Moin
Habe mal eine Frage zu Hvide Sande, giebt es für das Revier um Hvide Sande einen Angelführer so ähnlich wie für Langeland oder Als wo die 
Fangplätze beschrieben sind und wenn ja wo ist er zu haben. Lese oft
die Beiträge und habe vor Juni 2011 in der Gegend um Hvide Sande Urlaub zu machen,war sonst immer an der Ostssesiete nun will ich mal eine andere Gegend kennen lernen. Gruß Flöteboller


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Flöteboller schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Habe mal eine Frage zu Hvide Sande,* giebt es für das Revier um Hvide Sande einen Angelführer so ähnlich wie für Langeland oder Als* wo die
> Fangplätze beschrieben sind und wenn ja wo ist er zu haben. Lese oft
> die Beiträge und habe vor Juni 2011 in der Gegend um Hvide Sande Urlaub zu machen,war sonst immer an der Ostssesiete nun will ich mal eine andere Gegend kennen lernen. Gruß Flöteboller


 

Gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht.In den Angelgeschäften vor Ort liegen zum Teil Flyer mit eingezeichneten Fanplätzen aus.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (4. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Es gibt seit neuerem auch einen Angelführer für die Nordseeküste von Blavand bis Skagen ( http://www.der-angelfuehrer.de/SID=...index.php?screen=dstore.item.details&PID=2333 ) von der "Rapsbande" , da sind zumindest einige Küstenplätze rund um Hvide Sande auch aufgeführt.
Ansonsten gibt es Infos hier http://www.hvidesande.dk/lystfiskeri/de/
über Süss-und Salzwasser, wenn auch dieser Link sicher schon öfters im Thread aufgetaucht ist.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Costas (4. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Flöteboller schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Habe mal eine Frage zu Hvide Sande, giebt es für das Revier um Hvide Sande einen Angelführer so ähnlich wie für Langeland oder Als wo die
> Fangplätze beschrieben sind und wenn ja wo ist er zu haben. Lese oft
> die Beiträge und habe vor Juni 2011 in der Gegend um Hvide Sande Urlaub zu machen,war sonst immer an der Ostssesiete nun will ich mal eine andere Gegend kennen lernen. Gruß Flöteboller



Hallo

Der Mefo-Schreck hat Dir den Link schon geschickt. Darin sind 75 Angelplätze an der Küste detailliert beschrieben.

Sonst gibt es bei allen örtlichen Touristikbüros und Angelgeschäften den Angelführer für die Region Ringköbing-Fjord/Westdänemark umsonst zu kriegen. Darin ist nebst den Küstenangeln auch Kategorien für die Auen, Fjord, Put&Take und Bootsangeln beschrieben. Davon gibt's auch eine Deutsche Ausgabe. 

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## FangeNichts5 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ja, es gibt so ne Art Angelführer für die Region um den Ringköbingfjord. Habe dieses Jahr einen von nem Bekannten geschenkt bekommen, nur leider ist der auf Dänisch. Aber zumindest sind dort auf Karten gute Angelplätze eingetragen, und auch viele Infos enthalten (wenn man sich konzentriert, versteht man, was dort geschrieben ist). Wenn ich mich nicht irre, hieß der Lystfisker-Guiden oder so#6

@ Björn
Viel Glück fürs WE!:m


----------



## Costas (4. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Ja, es gibt so ne Art Angelführer für die Region um den Ringköbingfjord. Habe dieses Jahr einen von nem Bekannten geschenkt bekommen, nur leider ist der auf Dänisch. Aber zumindest sind dort auf Karten gute Angelplätze eingetragen, und auch viele Infos enthalten (wenn man sich konzentriert, versteht man, was dort geschrieben ist). Wenn ich mich nicht irre, hieß der Lystfisker-Guiden oder so#6
> 
> @ Björn
> Viel Glück fürs WE!:m



Das ist richtig. So heisst er auf Dänisch. Davon gibt es eine Deutsche (Angelführer) und eine Englische Ausgabe. Dieser Angeführer erscheint alle 2 Jahren. Der aktuelle ist für das Jahr 2010/2011.


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> *Es gibt seit neuerem auch einen Angelführer für die Nordseeküste von Blavand bis Skagen* ( http://www.der-angelfuehrer.de/SID=...index.php?screen=dstore.item.details&PID=2333 ) von der "Rapsbande" , da sind zumindest einige Küstenplätze rund um Hvide Sande auch aufgeführt.
> Ansonsten gibt es Infos hier http://www.hvidesande.dk/lystfiskeri/de/
> über Süss-und Salzwasser, wenn auch dieser Link sicher schon öfters im Thread aufgetaucht ist.
> 
> ...


 


Danke für die Info,war mir nicht bekannt.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (4. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Danke für die Info,war mir nicht bekannt.#6
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


 
Gern geschehen, dieser Angelführer der Rapsbande für die Nordseeküste ist auch noch relativ "frisch" |wavey:

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Flöteboller (4. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Vielen Dank für die guten Tipps und alle die mir geantwortet haben.
Werde die Infos mal durchforsten damit ich nicht ganz unvorbereitet
nach Hvide Sande komme. Gruß Flöteboller


----------



## elwiss (5. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Warum ist hier nix los den ganzen Tach ??

Ich fahr morgen früh los, mir doch egal...   

Gruß

Björn


----------



## FangeNichts5 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



elwiss schrieb:


> Warum ist hier nix los den ganzen Tach ??
> 
> Ich fahr morgen früh los, mir doch egal...
> 
> ...


 
Nimmst du den PC mit? Würde mich ja interessieren, ob ich was abbekomme


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



			
				elwiss;3129281[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Warum ist hier nix los den ganzen Tach ??*[/COLOR]
> 
> Ich fahr morgen früh los, mir doch egal...
> 
> ...


 


Alle vom Winde verweht?
Gut,das du bald oben bist.Die anderen scheinen lieber Infos
zu sammeln als zu geben.

Viel Spaß,und gib Otto kein Feuerzeug in die Hand.|supergri

Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## meckes (5. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

:c will auch wieder ans meer :c

wird zeit für urlaub !!!



@ otto      i miss you


----------



## Jüü (5. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo zusammen #h
Hab heute meine Mietbestätigung für unser Ferienhaus 2011 bekommen.Wir wollen diesmal eine andere Gegend ausprobieren.Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie es mit der Angelei rund um Vejlby Klit aussieht.Ich würde mich über ein paar Tips sehr freuen.|wavey:
                Gruß Jürgen M.


----------



## elwiss (5. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Timo

Jepp, laptop is in'n Gepäck melde mich !

@ Jürgen

Ja, muß leider gestehen die Infos sind auch für mich wichtig,
bin leider auch nicht so aktiv hier im board, fahre in diesem jahr jedoch,
zum 3. mal hoch, und wenn ich da bin gebe ich gerne Infos !
- Aktuell: Heringsfänge anscheinend bisher nicht so doll...
(heute mittag mit HS telefoniert) - bin ja noch zu hause...
Aber Wetter ändert sich: Wind gedreht und schwächer !
Sonne soll auch kommen. Mehr dann morgen !

Wie war das jetzt noch mit Otto und Feuerzeug (oder Toaster) oder ?? 

Gruß 

Björn


----------



## LAC (5. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ meckes
sehe gerade bei dir grünes licht, schnell per pn die telefonnummer geben.
Brauche einen technischen rat.
Gruß Otto


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



elwiss schrieb:


> @ Timo
> 
> Jepp, laptop is in'n Gepäck melde mich !
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Björn,#h

kommt der Sache schon recht nahe.|supergri
Solltest du Otto treffen,so lass dir mal den
Hotspot für Mefos zeigen.

Wünsche gute Fänge.#6

Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (5. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Elwiss / Jürgen
Björn, was ein kleines feuerzeug doch alles bewegen kann, es soll frost kommen, also bring eins mit, damit wir uns damit aufwären - und wenn´s nur mit worten ist. :q
Jürgen, welchen hot spot - ich kenne zwei stellen da sind bis zu drei mefos zu sehen :q jedoch treten probleme beim angeln auf.


----------



## elwiss (5. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Jürgen, 

Vielen Dank !

Otto, 

ich ruf Dich an, vielleicht klappt ja was...

Geh jetze ins Bett, ich steh' um 4.00 h auf...

Munter bleiben !

Gruß 

Björn


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Elwiss / Jürgen
> Björn, was ein kleines feuerzeug doch alles bewegen kann, es soll frost kommen, also bring eins mit, damit wir uns damit aufwären - und wenn´s nur mit worten ist. :q
> Jürgen,* welchen hot spot* - ich kenne zwei stellen da sind bis zu drei mefos zu sehen :q jedoch treten probleme beim angeln auf.


 

Otto,#h

machs wie ich.Immer gegen die Windrichtung angeln. 

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


Ps.

Habe mir heute noch einen vollen Wasserkasten auf den
gebrochenen Fuß fallen lassen.Habe jetzt super Laune.|krach:


----------



## LAC (5. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Meckes
danke - lege 5er kabel

@ Jürgen
was machst du ? schlimme angelegenheit mit dem fuß - hoffe es ist nichts ernsthaftes daraus geworden.
Gegen den wind angeln - wie soll ich dieses vestehen, meine hot spots für mefos sind auch "gegen den wind" denn sie liegen in der auslage eines fischgeschäftes. 
Kennst du denn jemand der mir die hot spots für mefos zeigt, ich kenne zwar eine stelle vor der schleuse wo sich mefos oder auch lachse sammeln - oft sind es wirklich mehrere und man kann sie von der brücke aus sehen - wenn die tore geschlossen sind.
Habe sogar einen mann gesehen, der mit drillinge sie gerissen hat - eine hat er erwischt. Nicht die feine art - so sind jedoch einige menschen - jedoch keine angler

Gruß und gute besserung
Otto


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Meckes
> danke - lege 5er kabel
> 
> @ Jürgen
> ...


 

@ Otto,

keinesfalls,lache schon seit 3 Stunden.:c
Und das mit der Windrichtung erkläre ich dir 
demnächst bei einer Kanne Kaffee.:m

Gruß auch an Inge,

Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (5. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Otto,
> 
> keinesfalls,lache schon seit 3 Stunden.:c
> Und das mit der Windrichtung erkläre ich dir
> ...



@ Jürgen, du machst es spannend, kann beim kaffee jedoch auch beim essen von drei mettebrötchen in düsseldorf sein - bin ja bald da. Bringe dir auch heringe mit, da ich in den nächsten tagen angeln gehe.
Gruß auch an Ulrike


----------



## DeXcecco (6. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Nabend!
Ich gebe auch sehr gern Infos wenn ich welche hätte bzw.
dazu in der lage wäre #c |wavey:
Da ich zur Zeit aber nicht in Hvide Sande verweile kann ich auch keine Info´s geben,doch ich könnte schon aber die sind fast zwei Jahre alt also wer will das schon?|kopfkrat #t
Daher komm ich gleich zu meiner bescheidenen Frage...:
Wie sehen zur Zeit die Heringsfänge aus oder lohnt es sich doch eher sein Glück in der Brandung zu versuchen?
Am 27.11 gehts für mich los und wenn ich am 5.12 wieder zu hause bin kann ich auch die Angelndegemeinschaft hier mit Infos füttern soweit gewünscht! :m 
LG & Petri |wavey:


----------



## LAC (6. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



DeXcecco schrieb:


> Nabend!
> Ich gebe auch sehr gern Infos wenn ich welche hätte bzw.
> dazu in der lage wäre #c |wavey:
> Da ich zur Zeit aber nicht in Hvide Sande verweile kann ich auch keine Info´s geben,doch ich könnte schon aber die sind fast zwei Jahre alt also wer will das schon?|kopfkrat #t
> ...



Hallo DeXcecco, 
gratulation für den netten einstieg bevor du die frage stellst. hat mich bewegt, wollte gerne etwas wissen über deine infos - fand leider nichts, muss wohl von mund zu mund gemacht worden sein. 
Lange rede kurzer sinn, es ist schwer zu sagen ob in der zeit vom 27.11. - 5.12. die fische gut beißen. Selbst wie das wetter wird, ist schon kompliziert, obwohl sie dieses weltweit beobachten können, wie es sich entwickeln kann. 
Bei fischen ist es etwas schwieriger, sie sind da d.h. in der nordsee, ob sie jedoch auf dem wege nach hvide sande probleme bekommen mit den fischern, kann ich dir nicht sagen, jedoch kommen einige durch. Sie sind bis zum dezember vor jahren noch da gewesen. Mit dem bestand sieht es nicht mehr so gut aus, wie vor jahren. Trotzdem würde ich eine brandungsrute mitnehmen.
Denn sollten sie nicht beißen oder da sein, dann hast du noch die möglichkeit vom ufer aus zu angeln - außer es ist kurzfristig ein orkan angesagt, dann geht gar nichts mehr - außer du angelst aus dem ersten stock, was so angeschwemmt wird. 
Ich kann dich verstehen, dass du etwas wissen willst, jedoch mache ich mir dann selbst einen vor. 
Würde sich jedoch gut lesen, wenn ich poste: die zeit ist super, klarer himmel und sie beißen wie verrückt, 4 eimer voll zu machen, ist kein problem. Nur einen tag konnte ich nicht angeln, da sind mir die finger eingefroren - da der wind doch schon kalt war, auch das wasser, obwohl der golfstrom doch vor der tür für warmes wasser sorgt.  

Gruß und nehme es nicht für übel.


@ Jürgen,
gegen den wind, ist immer ein problem. Mir sind die spinner schon wie ein bumerang um die ohren geflogen und es kam auch schon vor, dass ich mir die hosen dabei nass gemacht habe - probleme treten jedoch erst im winter auf, wenn es 20 grad minus ist, dann kannst du nicht mehr auto fahren, weil du die beine nicht mehr krumm machen kannst - die hose ist sofort steif. 
Ich ziehe sie schnell stramm und imitiere dabei eine bügelfalte - eine bekannt sagte mal zu mir: hallo herr kapitän, deine hose sieht ja aus wie die bugstitze der gorch fock - nicht ganz sagte ich, erst wenn du die galionsfigur und der steven siehst.|supergri#h


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (6. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@otto. was los bei dir. sind meine pns nicht angekommen ?


----------



## LAC (7. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> @otto. was los bei dir. sind meine pns nicht angekommen ?



Fabi, ich habe nichts bekommen - sind wohl unter der wirkung von havanna nicht gesendet worden :q - bitte erneut senden.

@ alle
Neues von der front.
Habe gestern in den abendstunden björn (bordie elwiss) und sein freund besucht. Gesprächsthema war  nur die angelei - um hvide sande - meer und fjord.
Björn und sein freund manfred, sind gestern in hvide sande angekommen und haben an der schleuse etwas geangelt und ihr glück versucht. Einige heringe haben sie erwischt - trotz seehunde. Er bat mich diese zeilen zu posten, da er momentan mit der welt nicht verbunden ist und nicht berichten kann.  Er hat leider im haus kein anschluß zum internet. Die beiden bleiben nur noch zwei tage - dann wird er sich melden und berichten, wie schön es war.
Momentan ist das wetter super!

Gruß


----------



## happyhiller (7. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Nein, leider war das alles. Den Kollegen aus Münster hab ich auch noch getroffen. Der hatte leider auch nur Pech mit Abrissen. Ich werde demnächst noch einen Ansitz bei uns in WHV machen. Hoffe daß die Dorsche schon da sind.

Grüße nach Hamburg und Münster

Andrè


----------



## DeXcecco (7. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Nabend!
Nein Otto,
ich nehme es dir keines wegs übel!
Es hätte ja sein können das es zur Zeit so richtig gut läuft und das man sich
daran dann Orientieren könnte...aber ich weiss schon was du meinst.
Gruss


----------



## LAC (8. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



DeXcecco schrieb:


> Nabend!
> Nein Otto,
> ich nehme es dir keines wegs übel!
> Es hätte ja sein können das es zur Zeit so richtig gut läuft und das man sich
> ...



Hallo DeXcecco, momentan ist bordie elwiss mit freund in hvide sande, sie sind gestern gekommen und haben nur kurz geangelt und erfolg gehabt, heute war das wetter sehr gut und ich habe mir gedanken gemacht, ob ich nicht auf hering gehe - leider habe ich momentan kaum zeit. Jedenfalls  sah es für mich sehr erfolgsversprechend aus. Sie verschwinden aber nicht, denn wie ich schon gepostet habe, kann man heringe auch noch bis weihnachten fangen. Und du kommst ja in diesem monat, da sehe ich keine probleme welche am haken zu bekommen, wenn das wetter auch ok ist.
Wünsche dir jedenfalls glück und benutze ein paternoster mit kleinen haken. Sollten die schleusen auf sein und alle angler verschwinden, dann versuche es auf der nördlichen seite der schleuse zum meer hin. Werfe zur strömungskante, dein paternoster wird dann durch kehrwasser zu dir getrieben. Da besteht eine chance welche zu erwischen. Auch auf der südlichen seite, direkt an der schleuse zur meerseite hin, da dieses tor selten aufgemacht wird.
Du kannst natürlich machen was du willst. Die meisten angler ziehen sich zurück, wenn die schleusen auf sind, weil sie die welt nicht mehr verstehen was für eine strömung dort ist 

Bin gespannt auf deinen bericht - wünsche dir jedenfalls viel erfolg!
Gruß Otto


----------



## FangeNichts5 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ elwiss
Na, wie läufts? Habe gerade schon gelesen, dass ihr Erfolg hattet?!#6


----------



## LAC (9. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ FangeNichts5
Wie soll es laufen, elwiss kann leider nicht antworten, da er kein netzanschluss hat, ist jedoch morgen zuhause, dann wird er berichten.
Mit bordie angelprofessor habe ich mich heute abend  in hvide sande über die fische unterhalten, aber auch über wale  - er führt ein fangbuch- das bedeutet schon was -  und hat in den letzten 3 tagen immer etwas gefangen. Er ist zufrieden! 
Seine freunde sind auch noch hier und haben ihren urlaub verlängert, nicht schlecht, habe jedoch nicht gefragt, ob sie wegen der guten fänge verlängert haben oder weil sie noch nichts gefangen haben - ich glaube wegen der guten fänge.
Denn es ist momentan ein ideales angelwetter  - aber saukalt.


----------



## elwiss (9. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@alle
4 Tage HS gerade bendet und nun wieder online, ging leider nicht in der Bude die wir hatten...
Samstag gegen 10.00 angekommen und gleich zur Schleuse logo, hatten aber nicht soviel Erfolg: 5 Stück, NW-Wind und ziemlich doll. Fängig vor allem gegen abend kurz vor der Dämmerung, dann Otto angerufen, 1/2 Stunde später stand er auf der Matte und wir haben uns wieder sehr gut unterhalten, bei leichten Getränken  war glaub' ich ganz schön spät, war richtig alle irgendwie.
Sonntag dann wieder los, und den ganzen Tag geangelt, null Winds, ganzen Tag Sonne, allerbest, 31 Heringe gefangen. War für HS im November echt ein Super Tag. Hatten ne Menge Spass auch mit den anderen Anglern. 
Heringe standen sehr tief und gefangen wurde nur auf der Plattform in Norden.
Nach dem Mittagessen nochmal los aber abends war nix mehr Wind gedreht auf SO. Nachts dann etwas gefroren.
Egal, eigentlich wollten wir am Mo. nach hause, sind dann doch noch geblieben und haben noch mal. ca. 10 Stk. gefangen. Bei Ostwind ca. 6-7, Schleusen immer auf kein Fisch mehr da, auch nicht im Kehrwasser und saukalt !!
Heute morgen immer noch Ostwind 7 und sau-sau kalt. Vom Polen-Parkplatz noch mal geguckt so gegen 9.00h (mit laufendem Motor ) und keine Fänge (ca. 6 Angler) mehr beobachtet. Also ab nach hause.
Nun wieder da und Stress, weil Tag zu spät - war ja klar...
-egal, hat sich echt wieder gelohnt ! 
Gruß an Otto und die anderen "Verückten" in HS auch von Norbert !

Timo, tut mir leid, aber die magere Ausbeute (geht ja auch durch 2)
lässt leider keine weitere Aufteilung zu. (auf den Satz bin ich jetzt mal stolz), sonst darf ich nicht so schnell wieder weg. Meine liebe Frau mag den Fisch so gerne !

Gruß

Björn


----------



## rainzor (9. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Vielleicht sollten wir hier mal eine Datenbank der WLAN-Paßwörter rund um HS erstellen, dann hat man auch einen Zugang, selbst wenn im Haus keiner vorhanden ist. Wäre das legal? Man braucht ja nicht die Adresse dazu schreiben, aber so hätte man mal einen allgemeinen Überblick.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Björn,#h

danke dir für den klasse Bericht.#6 Da macht das lesen
wirklich Spaß.
Lasst euch die Fische schmecken,hoffentlich bringt Otto 
mir noch ein paar mit.



@ Rainer,#h

die Idee mit der WLAN-Geschichte finde ich sehr interessant.
Zur rechtlichen Seite kann ich leider nichts beitragen,aber da gibt es bestimmt noch Boardies die uns aufklären können.#6


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (9. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

oh kommt otto wieder nach deutschland ? achso der schafft das ja nie die 15 kilometer umweg zu fahren


----------



## elwiss (9. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



rainzor schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir hier mal eine Datenbank der WLAN-Paßwörter rund um HS erstellen, dann hat man auch einen Zugang, selbst wenn im Haus keiner vorhanden ist. Wäre das legal? Man braucht ja nicht die Adresse dazu schreiben, aber so hätte man mal einen allgemeinen Überblick.
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer


 
Die Idee ist so schlecht erstmal überhaupt nicht, legal ???
Wir haben eigentlich nur nebenan gewohnt, hatten im April dort WLAN ohne Passwort, hmm, ich dann die nette Inga (also die jeweilige) von Partner angerufen, sagt sie : Bude ist ohne Internetz.. Narja, is denn auch so gewesen: bin ja nicht süchtig...    Otto  |supergri 

Gruß 

Björn


----------



## carpfreak1990 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@elwiss Hallo, Super Bericht petri zu den fängen. 

Das mit der Passwörterliste ist ne gute idee nur nich ganz legal. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> @elwiss Hallo, Super Bericht petri zu den fängen.
> 
> Das mit der Passwörterliste ist ne gute idee *nur nich ganz legal. *
> 
> ...


 



Aber nur ein ganz klein bisschen. |supergri
So ähnlich wie ein "bisschen schwanger".

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## rainzor (9. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich glaub' noch nicht mal, daß die Liste (ohne Adressen) illegal ist. 
Mit der Anwendung der Paßwörter ist es dann natürlich schon anders, man klinkt sich dann ja in ein fremdes Netzwerk ein. Aber ob das in DK verboten ist, müßten uns schon andere sagen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## FangeNichts5 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Björn
Schade|rolleyes, aber wenigstens konntet ihr ein paar Heringe fangen, die ihr euch jetzt schmecken lasst#6


----------



## LAC (9. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Rainzor
Rainer, natürlich ist es verboten, wenn einer ins netz geht und förmlich dass passwort geknackt hat - bzw. bekommen hat.
Außerdem bringt das nichts,  da er seine angel zur seite legt  - bei diesem sau kalten wetter und wärmt sich auf, indem er sich die dicken rollmöpse ansieht. 
Da kommt nicht nur freude auf.


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Rainzor
> *und wärmt sich auf, indem er sich die dicken rollmöpse ansieht. *
> *Da kommt nicht nur freude auf.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## rainzor (9. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Rainzor
> Rainer, natürlich ist es verboten, wenn einer ins netz geht und förmlich dass passwort geknackt hat - bzw. bekommen hat.
> Außerdem bringt das nichts, da er seine angel zur seite legt - bei diesem sau kalten wetter und wärmt sich auf, indem er sich die dicken rollmöpse ansieht.
> Da kommt nicht nur freude auf.


 
Er hat es ja nicht geknackt und wenn hier keine Adressen zu den Paßwörtern veröffentlich werden, auch nicht direkt bekommen. Aber, wie gesagt, ich kenne die dänischen Gesetze nicht. 
Mit den Rollmöpsen hast du natürlich Recht. Aber wenn der jenige dann genug davon hat fallen ja vielleicht auch ein paar Info's übers Angeln für uns ab.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## elwiss (10. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo,

ich nochmal,

habe in meinem Bericht noch was vergessen:haben am Sonntag noch den
ultimativen Seehund-Drill erlebt: Norbert an der Angel (ich daneben staunender Weise mit Özil-Augen, wie die anderen), war echt der HAmmer... Rolle hat geglüht ! 
In ca. 10 sec. einmal vom Ostufer rüber zur anderen Seite, gut 160 m Schnur genommen, dann, klar - Vorfach ab, Fisch in'n Köter.
Aber beeindruckend !

Gruß 

Björn


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



elwiss schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich nochmal,
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Björn,#h

vermutlich falsche Drilltechnik,oder schlechte Bremseinstellung.|supergri
Hätte ich gerne mal gesehen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Kufra (10. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo, 

ich war Sonntag beim Seehund-Drill auch dabei. Echt ein Erlebnis. Hat ansonsten auch Spaß gemacht. Heringe haben wir ja ganz gut gefangen. Wir waren nur am WE da und haben wohl die richtigen Tage erwischt. Ich war jetzt das dritte Mal in HS und ich freue mich schon auf das nächste Mal im April.

Frank


----------



## LAC (10. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> LAC schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @ Rainzor
> ...


----------



## elwiss (10. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Frank

Du bist dabei gewesen, haben wir uns unterhalten, sorry weiß nicht mehr alles...

@ Otto 1.

nicht schlecht !! Echt astreine Überleitung (Netz, Möpse, Parkplatz, kalt)  

@ Otto 2.

wollte Norbert auch erst nen' Lachs gegönnt haben, aber der wusste als erfahrener Angler sofort: soviel Schub nur Ferrari oder Seehund !

Gruß

Björn


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> j.Breithardt schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @ Jürgen
> ...


----------



## carpfreak1990 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin hab mal ein wenig in der vergangenheit gewüllt und meinen alten beitrag 1055 mit den bildern von der Seehund Attacke. 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=173529&page=106

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (11. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Elwiss 
Björn, so schön sieht dein zugpferd unter wasser aus - habe zwei jahre gebraucht, für die dressur :q 








Hier einer meiner sprößlinge, der so wild war, dass er sich die heringe aus dem eimer der angler geholt hat - habe geschimpft mit ihm und zurück gesetzt. Der breite mann im raumfahrtanzug, ist seebär fabi. 





Hvide sande ist nicht nur das tor zur welt, sonder auch ein platz wo sich wilde tiere wohl fühlen.:q:q:q  mir wurde gesagt, sie sollen aus der ganzen welt kommen - ich kann sie nicht verstehen.

Gruß Otto


----------



## Uwe_H (11. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Elwiss
> Björn, so schön sieht dein zugpferd unter wasser aus - habe zwei jahre gebraucht, für die dressur :q
> 
> 
> ...



Klasse Otto!!! Der Seehundretter...ich stand mit meinem Labrador Louis im September am Hafen und habe ihm die Kollegen von der Marine gezeigt...am liebsten wäre er mit ihnen um die Wette geschwommen, aber ich konnte ihn gerade noch bremsen.


----------



## LAC (11. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Uwe

Hallo Uwe, bei labradors soll dieser urtrieb noch tief verwurzelt sein  - dein Louis wollte einfach zurück zu seinen verwandten.:q 

In hvide sande, sah ich einen chihuahua mit einer gestrickten rettungsweste, als er die schwimmenden hunde sah,  drückte frauchen ihn mit beiden armen fest am körper d.h. brust. Beide hatten solch ein schauspiel noch nicht erlebt. Der hund bekam förmlich einen schüttelfrost und alles wackeltet.  
Ist weiter nichts passiert, frauchen hat außer einen langen möwenschitt - nur den rock vom liebchen noch voll bekommen.
:vik:auch eine verbindung zur natur.|supergri

Gruß
Otto


----------



## Uwe_H (12. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Uwe
> 
> Hallo Uwe, bei labradors soll dieser urtrieb noch tief verwurzelt sein  - dein Louis wollte einfach zurück zu seinen verwandten.:q



Doch, schwimmen kann er...du kennst die Fußgängerbrücke im Gammelgab, dort haben wir auf dem Parkplatz den Perversen im Bikini getroffen, Du erinnerst Dich???
Naja, wurst, wir waren dort spazieren, als wir oben auf der Brücke waren ist ihm eingefallen, dass er ja mal wieder ein Bad nehmen könnte. Dumm war nur, dass er noch an der langen Leine war. Vom höchsten Punkt ist er in den alten Fjord reingesprungen, es hat kräftigst geplatscht, und er hatte Spaß, wieder ans Ufer, hoch, und gleich wieder rein, dann ohne Leine. Der Kerl ist 4mal hintereinander von der Brücke ins Wasser gesprungen...und hat nur aufgehört weil ich ihn dann nicht mehr gelassen habe.


----------



## Michael_05er (12. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe, bei labradors soll dieser urtrieb noch tief verwurzelt sein - dein Louis wollte einfach zurück zu seinen verwandten.:q


 Der Labbi den ich kenne hat auch noch genau die zwei Urtriebe der Seehunde: Schwimmen und fressen. Ein mal nicht aufgepasst im Ferienhaus und die Badezimmertür aufgelassen und rumms ist er in den Whirlpool gesprungen 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Uwe_H (12. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Der Labbi den ich kenne hat auch noch genau die zwei Urtriebe der Seehunde: Schwimmen und fressen. Ein mal nicht aufgepasst im Ferienhaus und die Badezimmertür aufgelassen und rumms ist er in den Whirlpool gesprungen
> Grüße,
> Michael



Ich würde mal sagen, "normal"!

Meiner stand im Winter auch immer im Ferienhaus vor der Glastür und hat durchgedreht weil Mama und Papa in dem tollen Indoor-See waren und er draußen bleiben musste.
Ich war ja immer versucht ihn mal in den Pool zu lassen, aber Frauchen war dagegen, wegen der Endreinigung, den Haaren im Pool, der Sauerei im ganzen Haus und überhaupt würde es ja am Ende doch nur Ärger geben. |rolleyes


----------



## LAC (13. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Uwe-H
Uwe ich entsinne mich noch sehr genau, was an der brücke ablief, da ich die fotorafin als erster entteckt habe,  war schon eigenartig was sie im rausch machte - unvorstellbar. Jedoch fuhr er später mit freundlichem gesicht nach hause und war glücklich, da er die bilder im kasten hatte. 
Dein louis war wirklich ganz wild auf wasser, konnte  nicht genug bekommen, haben wir zu der zeit denn dort auch ein fisch gefangen? Ich kann es nicht mehr genau sagen, jedenfalls war es ein schöner tag.
Gruß


----------



## elwiss (13. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Wo bleibt "Hvide Sande Aktuell" ??? #c
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


 
?

Ist ja leider mal so....


----------



## LAC (13. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Elwiss
Björn, hvide sande aktuell kann ich schnell beantworten, da ich in den nächmittagsstunden vor ort war, zwar nicht zum angeln, jedoch habe ich mir mal das schauspiel angesehen. Schleusen waren zu, der wind kam vom westen und ich sah, reichlich schöne kleine wellen auf der seeseite an der schleuse. Auf beiden seiten der schleuse, war nicht ein angler am ufer zu sehen. Waren sicherlich beim brandungsangeln.
Dieses wollte ich mir dann ansehen und am starnd entlang fahren, auch zu den molen und am hafen, um nicht nur die angler zu zählen sondern auch die gelandeten fische, um aktuelle daten zu posten. 
Mein wagen streikte jedoch - der motor bekam kein bezin obwohl der tank voll war  und ein rotes warnlicht leuchtete auf  :q:q:q  ich hatte die strecke  genau eingegeben, damit ich mich nicht verfahre.
Schlauer computer, sonst hätte ich sicherlich gas gegeben und mich dabei richtig verfahren.  
Gruß und entschuldige, dass ich die brandungsangler nicht aufgesucht habe und berichten kann.
Sicherlich haben einige  angler den "tanz mit den wellen" überstanden und können berichten, wie erfolgreich sie waren. Als fanatischer angler würde mich dieses auch interessieren:q:q:q:q.


----------



## Uwe_H (13. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Uwe-H
> Uwe ich entsinne mich noch sehr genau, was an der brücke ablief, da ich die fotorafin als erster entteckt habe,  war schon eigenartig was sie im rausch machte - unvorstellbar. Jedoch fuhr er später mit freundlichem gesicht nach hause und war glücklich, da er die bilder im kasten hatte.
> Dein louis war wirklich ganz wild auf wasser, konnte  nicht genug bekommen, haben wir zu der zeit denn dort auch ein fisch gefangen? Ich kann es nicht mehr genau sagen, jedenfalls war es ein schöner tag.
> Gruß



Ne Du, gefangen haben wir im Fjord nichts...nicht mal einen Schwanz gabs zu sehen...äh...naja, der steckte ja auch im Bikinihöschen...

Ich hab doch nur die Hechte aus dem Lydumer Mühlenteich gezoppelt.


----------



## Uwe_H (13. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hvide Sande aktuell:

http://www.hyde.dk/kdi/vejrstation.asp

Der Link aktualisiert alle ein bis zwei Minuten die Wetterdaten.


Gestern gegen 15 Uhr war in Hvide Sande "Under Broen" kurz vor landunter. Das Wasser stand etwas über der Kante und bedeckte den Boden.


----------



## LAC (13. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Uwe H
Uwe, da bin ich aber froh, dass meine warnlampe anging, sonst wäre ich noch mit dem wagen abgesoffen:q  
Zur information - unterhalb der mühle, ist eine stelle, da stehen momentan fünf hechte. Einer ist etwa 70 cm - sie warten auf dich. Und wenn du bock hast, zeige ich dir einen von über 1m - um ihn zu sehen, müsen wir jedoch paddeln.
Gruß


----------



## Uwe_H (13. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Uwe H
> Uwe, da bin ich aber froh, dass meine warnlampe anging, sonst wäre ich noch mit dem wagen abgesoffen:q
> Zur information - unterhalb der mühle, ist eine stelle, da stehen momentan fünf hechte. Einer ist etwa 70 cm - sie warten auf dich. Und wenn du bock hast, zeige ich dir einen von über 1m - um ihn zu sehen, müsen wir jedoch paddeln.
> Gruß



Dann nagel den Kerl mal fest...paddeln ist kein Problem...ich hab ja selbst auch Kajaks und Kanadier...nur lasse ich die zu Hause.

Und ich dachte, ich hätte alle aus dem Mühlenteich erwischt...aber gut zu wissen, dann bring ich das Hechtgeschirr mit...:vik:


----------



## LAC (14. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Uwe, du solltest dein hechtgeschirr schon mitbringen - es ist eine pflicht.


@ FangeNichts5
Hallo, im sachtread habe ich gelesen, dass man sich über die hochseefahrten - die von hvide sande ausgehen - unterhalten hat. Nun  liegen dort drei schiffe, die bekannt sind für solche fahrten. Bordie Jürgen fragte, von wo sie auslaufen, natürlich von hvide sande, wenn alles in geregelten bahnen verläuft, d.h. genügend angler sich melden, das geld da ist und das wetter stimmt, das glaube ich und auch die bordies die weit entfernt von hvide sande wohnen. Wobei ich hier näher am platze bin und im vorfeld über kommende "schlechtwetterfronten" informiert werde und momentan sind gewaltige herbststürme angesagt. 
 Nach auskunft vom eigner der solea, sollen diese makrelentouren  auch noch im neuen jahr durchgeführt werden - zur zeit, wenn die makrelen natürlich da sind. Sollte der makrelenbestand bis nächstes jahr zusammengebrochen sein, habe ich dem eigner mit einem schmunzeln vorgeschlagen, mit dem schiff krabbenfangtouren zu machen - für die ganze  familie - wird gerne angenommen, da wir hier eine touristenhochburg sind. 
Wie es mit den anderen angelkutter aussieht kann ich nicht sagen, sie müssen sich der situation anpassen, können wegen plötzliche veränderungen ausfallen oder ganz weit rausfahren - das man sie nicht mehr sieht - es steht in den sternen geschrieben, es vergehen ja noch monate, bis die makrelen kommen.
Bei diesem gespräch mit dem eigner, hat er mir sein schiff angeboten. Ich brauche nur die besatzung für die zeit bezahlen und den kraftstoff - das wäre doch mal eine gelegenheit preiswert zum fisch zu kommen, wenn sich genügend angler melden. Da würde man mit einem schlag den eigner zufrieden stellen, da es eine fahrt zur erhaltung der fahrtüchtigkeit wird und die angler, da man sie zu den fischgründen fährt.
War ein lustiges gespräch, welches wir (da war auch noch ein bordie anwesend) geführt haben, deshalb glaube ich nicht alles, außer dass im moment eine schlechtwetterfront kommt.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ FangeNichts5
> Hallo, im sachtread habe ich gelesen, dass man sich über die hochseefahrten - die von hvide sande ausgehen - unterhalten hat. Nun liegen dort drei schiffe, die bekannt sind für solche fahrten. Bordie Jürgen fragte, von wo sie auslaufen, natürlich von hvide sande, wenn alles in geregelten bahnen verläuft, d.h. genügend angler sich melden, das geld da ist und das wetter stimmt, das glaube ich und auch die bordies die weit entfernt von hvide sande wohnen. Wobei ich hier näher am platze bin und im vorfeld über kommende "schlechtwetterfronten" informiert werde und momentan sind gewaltige herbststürme angesagt.
> Nach auskunft vom eigner der solea, sollen diese makrelentouren auch noch im neuen jahr durchgeführt werden - zur zeit, wenn die makrelen natürlich da sind. Sollte der makrelenbestand bis nächstes jahr zusammengebrochen sein, habe ich dem eigner mit einem schmunzeln vorgeschlagen, mit dem schiff krabbenfangtouren zu machen - für die ganze familie - wird gerne angenommen, da wir hier eine touristenhochburg sind.
> Wie es mit den anderen angelkutter aussieht kann ich nicht sagen, sie müssen sich der situation anpassen, können wegen plötzliche veränderungen ausfallen oder ganz weit rausfahren - das man sie nicht mehr sieht - es steht in den sternen geschrieben, es vergehen ja noch monate, bis die makrelen kommen.
> ...


 
Hey Otto, danke für die Infos!#6
Willst du wirklich den Kutter unterhalten? Das wär ja mal was, Otto hat nen Kutter!:q
Ne, Spaß beiseite: Mal hoffen, dass sich der Makrelenbestand hält. Aber ob ich wirklich seefest genug für die Nordsse bin... keine Ahnung|rolleyes Für die Ostsee bin ich auf jeden Fall tauglich.#6
Nochmal danke für die Infos!


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

*


			
				LAC;3137526 [/B schrieb:
			
		


Bei diesem gespräch mit dem eigner, hat er mir sein schiff angeboten. Ich brauche nur die besatzung für die zeit bezahlen und den kraftstoff - das wäre doch mal eine gelegenheit preiswert zum fisch zu kommen, wenn sich genügend angler melden. Da würde man mit einem schlag den eigner zufrieden stellen, da es eine fahrt zur erhaltung der fahrtüchtigkeit wird und die angler, da man sie zu den fischgründen fährt.
War ein lustiges gespräch, welches wir (da war auch noch ein bordie anwesend) geführt haben, deshalb glaube ich nicht alles, außer dass im moment eine schlechtwetterfront kommt.

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....





Mensch Otto,#h

du hast ja mal wieder ein Insider-Wissen.
Da werde ich glatt neidisch.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:*


----------



## LAC (14. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Mensch Otto,#h
> 
> du hast ja mal wieder ein Insider-Wissen.
> Da werde ich glatt neidisch.:m
> ...



@ Jürgen, 
wenn ich was falsches gepostet habe, kannst du es verbessern.:q Es kann ja sein, dass ich etwas wichtiges vergessen habe - das liegt sicherlich daran, dass alles so verrückt ist oder am alter.
Bin bald bei dir - melde mich vorher.
Gruß Otto

@ FangeNichts5
ich glaube du bist schon seetauglich - es ist ja nicht schlimm, wenn es dir mal schlecht geht - bekommst von mir ein butterbrot mit speck, damit dein hals frei wird vom druck. Eine makrelenfahrt ist schon lustig - wurde mal eingeladen, da waren die ersten schon in den brandungswellen an der langen mole, am tanzen.
Hier ein link: für die ganz wilden angler

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=1303&pictureid=10534


----------



## elwiss (15. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

He Otto,

auf dem Bild ist doch allerbestes Wetter ! Mit ner' 1/2 Flasche Gammel Dansk im Magen sollte das noch kein Problem sein auf dem Dampfer ! 

Gruß

Björn


----------



## LAC (15. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



elwiss schrieb:


> He Otto,
> 
> auf dem Bild ist doch allerbestes Wetter ! Mit ner' 1/2 Flasche Gammel Dansk im Magen sollte das noch kein Problem sein auf dem Dampfer !
> 
> ...




Hallo Björn, 
dann kannst du dich zurücklegen und sagen, wie du es erwähnst: 

Hab' ich meine Ruh, immer wenn ich angeln tu !    :q:v

Gruß Otto


----------



## FangeNichts5 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ FangeNichts5
> ich glaube du bist schon seetauglich - es ist ja nicht schlimm, wenn es dir mal schlecht geht - bekommst von mir ein butterbrot mit speck, damit dein hals frei wird vom druck. Eine makrelenfahrt ist schon lustig - wurde mal eingeladen, da waren die ersten schon in den brandungswellen an der langen mole, am tanzen.
> Hier ein link: für die ganz wilden angler
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=1303&pictureid=10534


 
Hmm, das ich seetauglich bin glaube ich selber meistens garnicht|rolleyes Es ist eher das Problem, dass mir schlecht wird, wenn ich sehe wie die anderen über der Reling hängen und die Fische füttern... Aber sonst funktioniert das bei ganz gut (also mit der Seetauglichkeit)
Aber bei dem Wetter wie auf dem Foto, da bekommt mich keiner auffen Kutter


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Hmm, das ich seetauglich bin glaube ich selber meistens garnicht|rolleyes Es ist eher das Problem, dass mir schlecht wird, wenn ich sehe wie die anderen über der Reling hängen und die Fische füttern... Aber sonst funktioniert das bei ganz gut (also mit der Seetauglichkeit)
> *Aber bei dem Wetter wie auf dem Foto, da bekommt mich keiner auffen Kutter*


 

@ FangeNichts5,#h

in die Verlegenheit wirst du auch nicht kommen.Bei dem Wetter fahren die mit "Normalos" auch nicht raus.Da mußte
schon einen gewachsenen Schwimmring haben,stimmts
Fabi?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Fabi
Wo ich gerade nochmal etwas im Trööt rumgestöbert habe und das Bild von dir und Otto sehe, ist mir in den Sinn gekommen, dass ich dich *vielleicht* vorletztes Wochenende, also am 7. (war ein Sonntag) anner Raststätte an der A1 (knapp 120km südlich von Bremen) gesehen habe!? An deinem Auto waren diese Spiegelteile dran (im Werder-Dekor, bist ja Werder-Fan). Sehe ich gerade im Nachhinein|rolleyes

@Jürgen
Stimmt, da war doch irgendwie was mit Bft. 6!? Aber bei dem Wellengang wäre wenigstens Stimmung auf dem Kutter gewesen, und die Toilette hätte regen Betrieb gehabt...Oder ne, da wär einem ja mittlerweile alles wieder entgegengeschwappt|supergri


----------



## Costas (15. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> @ Fabi
> Wo ich gerade nochmal etwas im Trööt rumgestöbert habe und das Bild von dir und Otto sehe, ist mir in den Sinn gekommen, dass ich dich *vielleicht* vorletztes Wochenende, also am 7. (war ein Sonntag) anner Raststätte an der A1 (knapp 120km südlich von Bremen) gesehen habe!? An deinem Auto waren diese Spiegelteile dran *(im Werder-Dekor, bist ja Werder-Fan)*. Sehe ich gerade im Nachhinein|rolleyes



Waaas? Fabi alias "Wolfsburgvirus" soll ein Werder-Fan sein? Dann wieso Wolfsburgvirus, wenn er nicht in Wolfsburg wohnt |kopfkrat


----------



## bloozer (15. November 2010)

*Was geht in Hvide Sande?*

Hallo,

werde dieses Wochenende nach Hvide Sande hochfahren! Was geht gerade so dort? Was beißt und wo?

Sind die Winterheringe noch vor Ort? Kann man gut Brandungsangeln (Plattfisch, Dorsch)? Was läuft sonst noch so?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!
Alles Gute
Daniel

PS: @Otto: Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja wieder zufällig am WE beim Angeln wie letztes Jahr...


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Waaas? Fabi alias "Wolfsburgvirus" soll ein Werder-Fan sein? Dann wieso Wolfsburgvirus, wenn er nicht in Wolfsburg wohnt |kopfkrat


 


Hallo Costas,#h

schon mal was von VW (Wolfsburg) gehört? 


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (15. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Costas,#h
> 
> schon mal was von VW (Wolfsburg) gehört?
> 
> ...



Ein echter VW-Fan ist auch VfLWolsfburg-Fan, nicht? Man kann nicht ein echter VW-ler sein, wenn man nicht ALLE Produkte des Konzerns vollumfänglich unterstützt |supergri.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Vielleicht ja auch Wolfsburg*virus*, weils so schlimm ist|kopfkrat|supergri

Aber mal im Ernst Fabi hat mir berichtet, dass er ne Dauerkarte für die Ostkurve im Weserstadion hat. 
Ich wollte mir eig. auch eine holen, aber zum Glück hab ichs nicht gemacht, hat sich ja bisher noch nicht gelohnt. Ich war sogar drauf und dran, nach Stuttgart mitzufahren (zum Glück habe ichs nicht gemacht!).


----------



## Costas (15. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ja auch Wolfsburg*virus*, weils so schlimm ist|kopfkrat|supergri
> 
> Aber mal im Ernst Fabi hat mir berichtet, dass er ne Dauerkarte für die Ostkurve im Weserstadion hat.
> Ich wollte mir eig. auch eine holen, aber zum Glück hab ichs nicht gemacht, hat sich ja bisher noch nicht gelohnt. Ich war sogar drauf und dran, nach Stuttgart mitzufahren (zum Glück habe ichs nicht gemacht!).



Was, die ganze Kurve? :q


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ja auch Wolfsburg*virus*, weils so schlimm ist|kopfkrat|supergri
> 
> Aber mal im Ernst Fabi hat mir berichtet, dass er ne Dauerkarte für die Ostkurve im Weserstadion hat.
> Ich wollte mir eig. auch eine holen, aber zum Glück hab ichs nicht gemacht,* hat sich ja bisher noch nicht gelohnt.* Ich war sogar drauf und dran, nach Stuttgart mitzufahren (zum Glück habe ichs nicht gemacht!).


 


Fabi zu treffen lohnt immer.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Was, die ganze Kurve? :q


 

@ Costas,#h

Fabi und du,ihr bräuchtet bei gemeinsamem auftreten die
Gegengerade.:q

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## LAC (15. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Fange Nichts5
Fabi, ist wirklich ein leidenschaftlicher fußballfan, er ist besessen und er schaut sich jedes spiel von werder bremen an - ich kenne die mannschaft gar nicht  :q - jetzt wird er mich zertrümmern. 
Gut das du dir keine karte geholt hast, denn fabi macht sich breit und fährt nie alleine, du hättest kein platz mehr bekommen in der kurve sowie am bierstand. Er hat mir gesagt, auch wenn sie mal die kiste voll bekommen und verlieren, wird er nie gewalttätig, man greift ihn auch nicht an, da er eine kraftvolle person ist, oft wird er verwechselt  - meistens im sommer, wenn er braun gebrannt von hvide sande kommt - mit seinem lieblingssänger israel kamakawiwo und wollen ein autogramm haben.
Hier mal ein link, damit man sich ein bild machen kann. :q

http://de.sevenload.com/videos/08f5...er-the-Rainbow-What-a-Wonderful-World-Tribute

Wobei diese autogrammstunden langsam abflachen werden, da der sänger inzwischen verstorben ist. Es könnte jedoch sein, dass man ihn fragt ob er sein bruder war - dann wird er cool antwoten: alter, das sage ich dir, wenn du eine flasche havanna holst.
Das irre ist, sie machen es, denn er schenkt sie mir immer und nach dem zweiten schluck - muss ich mir "over the rainbow" anhören - what a wonderfull world. 
Das ist schlimmer, als wenn man von vom sturm überrascht wird auf hoher see.

@ bloozer
Daniel, das wetter sieht nicht gut aus, noch sind wellen da und es wird kälter, wobei du heringe fangen kannst - sie sind bis weihnachten hier. Jedoch muss alles stimmen.
Wir können uns leider nicht sehen, da ich diese woche voll beschäftigt bin und nächste woche in westfalen bin - pflicht ist u.a. mit jürgen mettebrötchen in düsseldorf zu essen.
Gruß Otto


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Fange Nichts5
> Fabi, ist wirklich ein leidenschaftlicher fußballfan, er ist besessen und er schaut sich jedes spiel von werder bremen an - ich kenne die mannschaft gar nicht :q - jetzt wird er mich zertrümmern.
> Gut das du dir keine karte geholt hast, denn fabi macht sich breit und fährt nie alleine, du hättest kein platz mehr bekommen in der kurve sowie am bierstand. Er hat mir gesagt, auch wenn sie mal die kiste voll bekommen und verlieren, wird er nie gewalttätig, man greift ihn auch nicht an, da er eine kraftvolle person ist, oft wird er verwechselt - meistens im sommer, wenn er braun gebrannt von hvide sande kommt - mit seinem lieblingssänger israel kamakawiwo und wollen ein autogramm haben.
> Hier mal ein link, damit man sich ein bild machen kann. :q
> ...


 



@ Otto,#h

*und Rievkoche auf`m Markt.#6*


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (16. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Und trinkt im "Uerigen" ein gutes Alt für mich mit!!!#6
Schliesslich habe ich gut 10 Jahre sozusagen "um die Ecke" in Langenfeld gewohnt!:vik:
Gruß
Axel/MeFo-Schreck


----------



## LAC (16. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen
die reibekuchen werden wir nicht vergessen und natürlich trinken wir ein alt mehr auf unseren freund Axel - ich schau schon mal, wo wir preiswert ein hotelzimmer bekommen, dann trinken wir auch zwei und drei, bis wir das hotel nicht mehr finden und im wagen in der tiefgarage schlafen.
Ein kaffee trinken wir dann ganz früh auf dem großmarkt  und später fahren wir zum flughafen und werden dort kleine interviews mit den reisenden machen, wo sie denn hinfliegen usw.  und ob sie hvide sande kennen.
Als mikrofon nehmen wir ein brötchen und wickeln ein taschentuch darüber - alles schon gemacht, funktioniert gut, man muss nur erst bleiben und nicht lachen dabei.|supergri|supergri  So hat man einige nächte verbracht, da man kein bett gefunden hatte mit einer wärmflasche - kommt ja schon mal vor.

@ Costas
im sachtread habe ich etwas gelesen betreffend der verkaufstellen der dänischen angelscheine. Nun sind es ja meistens nur staatliche einrichtungen. Durch unsere auszeichnung vom staat, zählen wir auch zu diesen stellen und müssen welche verkaufen.
Wir machen es jedoch nur online, denn was keiner weiß, die 
karten müssen im vorfeld gekauft werden  vom staat und dann können sie verkauft werden, d.h. der verkäufer d.h. die privaten einrichtungen wie geschäfte, gehen in vorkasse und deshalb kann ich verstehen, dass einige  angelgeschäfte eine kleine bearbeitungsgebühr nehmen.
Denn jeder angler hat heute die möglichkeit, diese online von zuhause zu kaufen - tag und nacht.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Otto
Sei doch nicht so fies zu Fabi|supergri
Und das Fische auf Werder stehen, darüber muss man nicht streiten (siehe Profilbild)
Aber die Mannschaft solltest du mal kennenlernen, zur Zeit ein Sauhaufen|rolleyes


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Und trinkt im "Uerigen" ein gutes Alt für mich mit!!!#6
> Schliesslich habe ich gut 10 Jahre sozusagen "um die Ecke" in Langenfeld gewohnt!:vik:
> Gruß
> Axel/MeFo-Schreck


 



Hallo Axel,#h

den "Freundschaftsdienst" tun wir dir gerne.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen
> die reibekuchen werden wir nicht vergessen und natürlich trinken wir ein alt mehr auf unseren freund Axel - ich schau schon mal, wo wir preiswert ein hotelzimmer bekommen, dann trinken wir auch zwei und drei, bis wir das hotel nicht mehr finden *und im wagen in der tiefgarage schlafen.*
> *Ein kaffee trinken wir dann ganz früh auf dem großmarkt und später fahren wir zum flughafen und werden dort kleine interviews mit den reisenden machen, wo sie denn hinfliegen usw. und ob sie hvide sande kennen.*
> *Als mikrofon nehmen wir ein brötchen und wickeln ein taschentuch darüber - alles schon gemacht, funktioniert gut, man muss nur erst bleiben und nicht lachen dabei.*|supergri|supergri So hat man einige nächte verbracht, da man kein bett gefunden hatte mit einer wärmflasche - kommt ja schon mal vor.
> ...


 


Sag mal Otto,#h

hast du noch eine Flasche von Fabis Havanna gefunden? #c


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## kenito (17. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin,wollt mal hören ob ihr schon für nächstes Jahr gebucht habt!:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



kenito schrieb:


> Moin,wollt mal hören ob ihr schon für nächstes Jahr gebucht habt!:m


 



*Ja,mehrfach*.:m


Gruß
Jürgen *|wavey:*


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (17. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Im April 2011 werde auch ich mich für 3 Wochen in der Gegend "rumtreiben" und dann hauptsächlich den grossen Frühjahrslachsen der Skjern Au "nachstolpern":vik:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo nein haben noch nicht gebucht. Da ich noch nicht weiss wie und wann ich urlaub bekomme. Werde aber zur Heringszeit und im Sommer vorort sein und wenn zeitlich passt zwischen druch für wochenend trip auch. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo nein haben noch nicht gebucht. Da ich noch nicht weiss wie und wann ich urlaub bekomme. Werde aber zur Heringszeit und im Sommer vorort sein *und wenn zeitlich passt zwischen druch für wochenend trip auch*.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas


 



Hallo Jonas,#h

hast ja gegenüber den meisten auch einen "Heimvorteil".:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## zander14 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

hi bin neu


----------



## elwiss (17. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *Ja,mehrfach*.:m
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen *|wavey:*


 
Dito... dito #6

Gruß 

Björn


----------



## elwiss (17. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



zander14 schrieb:


> hi bin neu


 

zu wenig....


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



zander14 schrieb:


> hi bin neu


 

Okay #h


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



elwiss schrieb:


> *Dito... dito* #6
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Björn


 



Und wann (Antwort per PN :m )


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (17. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Sag mal Otto,#h
> 
> hast du noch eine Flasche von Fabis Havanna gefunden? #c
> 
> ...



@ Jürgen, nein dieses habe ich nicht, obwohl sich bei mir diese harten getränke, flaschenweise stapeln. Du kennst mich doch, ich trinke kaum was und kaum einer wird mich angetrunken sehen. Ich habe alles im griff was ich poste, bin zwar etwas ausgeflippt und verrückt, aber was solls, damit komme ich gut klar im leben und sogar weiter.
Es liegt über 45 jahre zurück - als wir düsseldorf unsicher gemacht haben, u.a. auch auf dem flughafen mehrere intervies mit den flugreisenden führten - war herrlich, was sie uns ins brötchen flüsterten - könnte heute noch lachen über ihre netten worte.  Aber auch schon damals, hatte ich alles im griff - denn wenn ich was mache, mache ich mir vorher reichlich gedanken, denn fehlschläge verdaue ich schwer. Damit diese nicht eintreten, laufen aller räder im vorfeld bei mir   - das hält mich jung. 
Oft muss ich mir natürlich anhören, dass ich verrückt bin, gott sei dank, dass es so ist, es wäre grausam wenn ich bescheuert wäre, dann ist nur noch ein gesunder schlaf angesagt, weil alles andere ganz schön daneben geht.
Jürgen, ich werde mich in düsseldorf von der besten seite zeigen, nur ein alt trinken, aber 5 mettebrötchen essen- bis eine dame am nebentisch sagt: die müssen richtig gut schmecken. Ja sage ich dann, wollen sie mal beißen.
Eine kleine spritze verrücktes aus dem  museum könnte ich mir aber auch reinziehen, auch wenn es kaum einer versteht.|supergri denke an die waschmaschine für küchen
:m bringe dir auch eine schöne mefo mit.
Gruß auch an ulrike

@ FangeNichts-5
ich bin doch nicht fies zu fabi - bestens komme ich klar mit ihm. Entweder hat er sich krank gelacht über mein posting, oder er ist wirklich krank, da er sich noch nicht gemeldet hat. Mache mir wirklich gedanken, denn er hat schwer gesundheitlich zu kämpfen. Wünsche ihm nur das beste!

@Zander, das freut mich, dass du neu bist.
Ich bin alt - wo drückt der schuh, oder bist du ein stiller genießer und noch am lesen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen, nein dieses habe ich nicht, obwohl sich bei mir diese harten getränke, flaschenweise stapeln.* Du kennst mich doch, ich trinke kaum was und kaum einer wird mich angetrunken sehen. Ich habe alles im griff was ich poste, bin zwar etwas ausgeflippt und verrückt, aber was solls, damit komme* ich gut klar im leben und sogar weiter.
> Es liegt über 45 jahre zurück - als wir düsseldorf unsicher gemacht haben, u.a. auch auf dem flughafen mehrere intervies mit den flugreisenden führten - war herrlich, was sie uns ins brötchen flüsterten - könnte heute noch lachen über ihre netten worte. Aber auch schon damals, hatte ich alles im griff - denn wenn ich was mache, mache ich mir vorher reichlich gedanken, denn fehlschläge verdaue ich schwer. Damit diese nicht eintreten, laufen aller räder im vorfeld bei mir - das hält mich jung.
> Oft muss ich mir natürlich anhören, dass ich verrückt bin, gott sei dank, dass es so ist, es wäre grausam wenn ich bescheuert wäre, dann ist nur noch ein gesunder schlaf angesagt, weil alles andere ganz schön daneben geht.
> *Jürgen, ich werde mich in düsseldorf von der besten seite zeigen, nur ein alt trinken*, aber 5 mettebrötchen essen- bis eine dame am nebentisch sagt: die müssen richtig gut schmecken. Ja sage ich dann, wollen sie mal beißen.
> ...


 

@ Otto,#h

dieses Statement beschwöre ich mit drei Fingern.
Dich als Säufer hinzustellen wäre das letzte was mir in den Sinn käme. :m:m:m

Entschuldige bitte,da habe ich mich unglücklich ausgedrückt.
Und was Düsseldorf angeht,da werde ich dann unsere Ehre 
hochhalten (min. 2 Bier),da ich ja einen Fahrer habe.|supergri


----------



## LAC (17. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen, 
du kennst mich sehr gut und ich sehe alles sehr locker. Nicht entschuldigen - was sollen wir schon trinken, da lachen andere drüber. Ha,ha.

Jürgen,  gestern sah ich einen film über china im fernsehen. Da ist es sitte, dass ein kleinkind einen lebenden fisch aufs maul küssen muss, damit es später im leben nievauvolle gespräche führen kann. Ich war sprachlos!
Was sie nicht sagten ist, dass 70% der bevölkerung analphabeten sind. 
Es muss wohl nicht richtig klappen und die kinder legen sich auf die schnauze dabei, wenn sie in den reisfeldern den labyrintfisch küssen wollen. Deshalb schiebt man in der gehobenen klasse, ihnen einen dicken lebenden fisch ins gesicht  - bis das kind weint oder sich in die hose macht. 
Ich verstand die welt nicht mehr.

Damit ich im uerigen mitreden  bzw. ein nievauvolles gespräch führen kann - z.b. mit einer vornehmen alten dame, die schon fünf stunden am nachbartisch sitzt und seit jahrzehnten dort stammgast ist   - küsste ich heute mehrmals einen hering  - erste erfolge zeichneten sich schon ab.

Inge, will nicht mehr mit mir reden - ich glaube sie ist zu alt, oder ich stinke noch nach fisch, dass sie sich nicht meine worte wie fischfutter reinziehen will.


Gruß Otto |supergri:m


----------



## elwiss (19. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Und wann (Antwort per PN :m )
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


 
Bin vom 16. - 22.04.11 da, sind Osterferien, wegen der Kinderchen...

Und dann bestimmt noch 1 oder 2 mal, übers Wochenende,
kurfristig , je nach Fisch, Auftragslage und Wetter, mal sehen...

Mach ich doch kein Geheimnis von ! 

Gruß 

Björn


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



elwiss schrieb:


> Bin vom 16. - 22.04.11 da, sind Osterferien, wegen der Kinderchen...
> 
> Und dann bestimmt noch 1 oder 2 mal, übers Wochenende,
> kurfristig , je nach Fisch, Auftragslage und Wetter, mal sehen...
> ...


 


Schade,

bin erst wieder ab 11.6. oben.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Angelprofesor (20. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ FangeNichts5
> Wie soll es laufen, elwiss kann leider nicht antworten, da er kein netzanschluss hat, ist jedoch morgen zuhause, dann wird er berichten.
> Mit bordie angelprofessor habe ich mich heute abend in hvide sande über die fische unterhalten, aber auch über wale - er führt ein fangbuch- das bedeutet schon was - und hat in den letzten 3 tagen immer etwas gefangen. Er ist zufrieden!
> Seine freunde sind auch noch hier und haben ihren urlaub verlängert, nicht schlecht, habe jedoch nicht gefragt, ob sie wegen der guten fänge verlängert haben oder weil sie noch nichts gefangen haben - ich glaube wegen der guten fänge.
> Denn es ist momentan ein ideales angelwetter - aber saukalt.


 

#hHallo HS freunde, bin heute wieder aus Hvide Sande zurück, die 14 tage waren wie immer schön, Hering war etwas rar aber es reicht für mein gebrauch. Otto ist SUPER bordie leider reichte die Zeit nur für ein treffen aber wir holen das nach im nächsten Jahr. Gruß an alle. #:


----------



## LAC (21. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Alle
Schneeflöckchen, weißröckchen kann man singen, denn in hvide sande ist der erste schnee gefallen. Die temperaturen bewegen sich in der nacht bis - 6 grad und am tage bis + 3 grad. Momentan kaum wind, aber nass und kalt. Konnte keinen angler an der schleuse um 17.15 uhr  sehen- war schon dunkel.  
Wer noch den hering nachstellen will, kann es nur noch 7 std täglich, denn das licht ist von 17.00 uhr - 10.00 uhr in der früh in hvide sande verschwunden. Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass man nachts nicht auch auf hering gehen kann, aber da fängt man auch keine.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Alle
> Schneeflöckchen, weißröckchen kann man singen, denn in hvide sande ist der erste schnee gefallen. Die temperaturen bewegen sich in der nacht bis - 6 grad und am tage bis + 3 grad. Momentan kaum wind, aber nass und kalt. Konnte keinen angler an der schleuse um 17.15 uhr sehen- war schon dunkel.
> Wer noch den hering nachstellen will, kann es nur noch 7 std täglich, denn das licht ist von 17.00 uhr - 10.00 uhr in der früh in hvide sande verschwunden. Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass man nachts nicht auch auf hering gehen kann, aber da fängt man auch keine.


 
Hallo Otto, danke für die Infos!
Hier soll es am Dienstag noch Schneeregen geben, aber von Mittwoch bis Samstag soll es dann schneien, und danach 1,5 Wochen um die -5°C.


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Otto,#h

kannst nächste Woche ruhig in Shorts kommen.Wir haben 
noch immer +6°.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Otto,#h
> 
> kannst nächste Woche ruhig in Shorts kommen.Wir haben
> noch immer +6°.#6
> ...


 
Wir ja auch (Raum Bremen). *Noch!*


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Wir ja auch (Raum Bremen). *Noch!*


 



Wärst du jetzt ein Jahr älter,dann würde ich sagen komm mit.Aber stell dir mal vor : Otto und ich sitzen nach dem 
Besuch der Reibekuchenbude auf dem Markt anschließend
im Uerige beim "Alt" und "Mettebrötchen",und du darfst noch
nicht mit rein.#q


Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## LAC (21. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Wärst du jetzt ein Jahr älter,dann würde ich sagen komm mit.Aber stell dir mal vor : Otto und ich sitzen nach dem
> Besuch der Reibekuchenbude auf dem Markt anschließend
> im Uerige beim "Alt" und "Mettebrötchen",und du darfst noch
> nicht mit rein.#q
> ...



@ Jürgen, ist er denn noch so jung?:q 
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass er sogar von der schule befreit wird, da er hier im thread - so entsinne ich mich - ja gute ratschläge seinem lehrer gegeben hat, wo die fische in hvide sande sich aufhalten bzw. wie man sie überlisten kann.:q  
Da drückt der lehrer sicherlich ein auge zu, da er noch etwas gutzumachen hat!
Problem ist, wie kommt er zur autobahnraststätte wildeshausen oder dammerberge, wo er einsteigen könnte. Ich kann leider nicht lange warten, und mit dem roller oder fahrrad, kann bei dieser jahreszeit schnell eine verspätung eintreten, dann muss unser lieber freund, den ganzen weg zurück trampeln. Dieses möchte ich ihm nicht antun. 
In bremen in der altstadt - im schnoorviertel - sind ja auch interessante kneipen - wo er schon mal üben kann, bis es klappt und fluppt - dann geht´s ab nach düsseldorf.


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen, ist er denn noch so jung?:q
> Könnte mir vorstellen, dass er sogar von der schule befreit wird, da er hier im thread - so entsinne ich mich - ja gute ratschläge seinem lehrer gegeben hat, wo die fische in hvide sande sich aufhalten bzw. wie man sie überlisten kann.:q
> Da drückt der lehrer sicherlich ein auge zu, da er noch etwas gutzumachen hat!
> Problem ist, wie kommt er zur autobahnraststätte wildeshausen oder dammerberge, wo er einsteigen könnte. Ich kann leider nicht lange warten, und mit dem roller oder fahrrad, kann bei dieser jahreszeit schnell eine verspätung eintreten, dann muss unser lieber freund, den ganzen weg zurück trampeln. Dieses möchte ich ihm nicht antun.
> *In bremen in der altstadt - im schnoorviertel - sind ja auch interessante kneipen -* wo er schon mal üben kann, bis es klappt und fluppt - dann geht´s ab nach düsseldorf.


 

Hei Otto,#h

absolut richtig.#6
War vor 2 Wochen noch dort,und habe einen tollen
Grünkohl gegessen.Die Ecke ist zu jeder Zeit einen
Besuch wert.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (21. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen, du frisst dich überall, wo es schön ist, satt - nicht schlecht! Ich hätte es nicht gepostet, da ich diese altstadt auch schon mehrmals umgepflügt habe - seit den 70ger jahren. Die galerie hofmeier, war damals meine erste station, wo ich fang-erfolge (d.h.den kontakt zu den menschen) verbuchen konnte. War aber schon etwas älter als unser freund FangeNichts - sie liefen mir förmlich ins netz.:q


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (22. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@otto : habe die ne pn zurückgeschickt.


----------



## LAC (22. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> @otto : habe die ne pn zurückgeschickt.


Fabi, habe ich bekommen - vor etwa zwei tagen. Drücke dir die daumen, dass alles klappt, wie du es dir vorstellst - halte die ohren steif und sei ein mann d.h. stark genug, dass du es im griff bekommst. Es ist schwer, jedoch hängt davon dein weiters leben ab. Ich wünsche es dir!


----------



## FangeNichts5 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Otto
Fährst du denn nicht über die A1? Sonst könnte ich in Sittensen oder Bokel oder so zusteigen

@ Jürgen
Hättest du mal bescheid gesagt, dass du in Bremen bist. Ich hättte dir die Stadt gezeigt, und wir hätten noch auf Zander gehen können|supergri


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> @ Otto
> Fährst du denn nicht über die A1? Sonst könnte ich in Sittensen oder Bokel oder so zusteigen
> 
> @ Jürgen
> Hättest du mal bescheid gesagt, dass du in Bremen bist. Ich hättte dir die Stadt gezeigt, und wir hätten noch auf Zander gehen können|supergri





Danke fürs Angebot.#6
Aber es war auf der Rückfahrt von HS mit Family.Die hätten
einem Zandertrip vermutlich nicht zugestimmt.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Danke fürs Angebot.#6
> ...


 
Stimmt, hast wohl recht
Aber sag trotzdem mal bescheid, wenn du in Bremen oder Umgebung bist


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Stimmt, hast wohl recht
> Aber sag trotzdem mal bescheid, wenn du in Bremen oder Umgebung bist


 

@ Timo,#h

vermutlich am 18 6.2011,auf der Rückfahrt von HS. Falls ich nicht wieder in Hamburg hängen bleibe.
Mal schauen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Timo,#h
> 
> vermutlich am 18 6.2011,auf der Rückfahrt von HS. Falls ich nicht wieder in Hamburg hängen bleibe.
> Mal schauen.:m
> ...


 
Dann buch schon mal das Hotel in Bremen!:q
Den Rest kann man ja über PN abklären#6


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (22. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> Fabi, habe ich bekommen - vor etwa zwei tagen. Drücke dir die daumen, dass alles klappt, wie du es dir vorstellst - halte die ohren steif und sei ein mann d.h. stark genug, dass du es im griff bekommst. Es ist schwer, jedoch hängt davon dein weiters leben ab. Ich wünsche es dir!



ja wird schon schiefgehen, jedenfalls wenn ich operiert werde melde ich mir hier vorhe rnochmal. mann weiss ja nie was ist. ist ja auch ne lebensgefährliche op. aber das wird schon alles. denk dran ich möchte ja noch die goldene angeln von dir vererbt haben 

@jürgen: genau wenn in der nähe bist meld dich. 15km bin ich hier von der bahn wech :vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> *Dann buch schon mal das Hotel in Bremen!:q*
> Den Rest kann man ja über PN abklären#6


 


Dann werden mir die Heringe und Hornies auftauen.Wäre schade drum.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Dann werden mir die Heringe und Hornies auftauen.Wäre schade drum.
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


 
Dann kommst du bei mir vorbei, da können wir die dann reinpacken, wenn ich die nicht schon vollgemacht habe

@ Fabi
Moin, wo du gerade mitliest, hab ich dich denn am 07. November an der A1 gesehen (genaure Beschreibung ein paar Seiten vorher)?


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Otto,#h


wo bleibst du?#c Warte seit 9 Uhr mit dem Frühstück.:m

Kannste nicht mal ohne mich eine Mefo fangen?|supergri


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin Jürgen, Otto hat doch gesagt das er dir ne mefo mitbringt, wenn er noch nicht da ist wird er wohl noch keine für dich haben. Oder er hat soviele das er noch am ausnehmen ist.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin Jürgen, Otto hat doch gesagt das er dir ne mefo mitbringt, wenn er noch nicht da ist wird er wohl noch keine für dich haben. Oder er hat soviele das er noch am ausnehmen ist.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas


 




@ Jonas,#h

so wie ich den "Alten" kenne,hat er wieder den Haken am Blinker vergessen.:q
Sollte vllt. so langsam mal den Tisch abräumen.|kopfkrat


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Jürgen, Vielleicht lässt du es auch stehn und sagst einfach das du hast zum abendbrot schon alles vorbereitet.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen, Vielleicht lässt du es auch stehn und sagst einfach das du hast zum abendbrot schon alles vorbereitet.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas


 


Gute Idee,#6

den Käse kann ich ja auch wieder glatt bügeln.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Oder so sagst einfach das der Käse eine neue Delikatesse ist. Und das er der letzte Strei in Holland ist, der Wellenkäse.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin Jürgen, Otto hat doch gesagt das er dir ne mefo mitbringt, wenn er noch nicht da ist wird er wohl noch keine für dich haben. Oder er hat soviele das er noch am ausnehmen ist.

gruß
Jonas 



@ karpfreak,
Jonas, inzwischen bin ich beim jürgen, er hat nun einen lachs von mir bekommen anstatt eine mefo - deshalb hat es etwas länger gedauert. Bin jedoch schon den ganzen tag hier und wir haben düsseldorf etwas durchforstet.
Jetzt greifen wir deinen käse an, obwohl ich schon 5 mettbrötchen, 3 reibekuchen und zwei schweinshaxen intus habe.
Gruß Otto


----------



## carpfreak1990 (24. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Moin Jürgen, Otto hat doch gesagt das er dir ne mefo mitbringt, wenn er noch nicht da ist wird er wohl noch keine für dich haben. Oder er hat soviele das er noch am ausnehmen ist.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas
> ...


 
Hallo Otto, das ist doch auch nicht zuschlecht. Wo hast den denn gefangen ??  Ich möchte hoffen euch hat die Käse delikatesse  hat euch noch geschmeckt. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (26. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@otto - PN 

@fangenichts: nein das war ich nicht sorry.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> @fangenichts: nein das war ich nicht sorry.


 
Schade Wär ja was gewesen, wenn man sich an der A1 "trifft".

@ alle die gerade HS erleben dürfen
Wie ist das Wetter?


----------



## Costas (26. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Schade Wär ja was gewesen, wenn man sich an der A1 "trifft".
> 
> @ alle die gerade HS erleben dürfen
> Wie ist das Wetter?



Traumwetter bei -5° C. Es soll etwas abkühlen in den nächsten Tagen :q. Fischmässig "fangenichts" in HS, von dem was ich höre. Ich habe letzten Samstag bei -2°C eine Forelle gefangen, es war mit einer Fliege. 

An der Brandung ist es jetzt sicherlich nicht schlecht. Ich werde es mal ausprobieren wenn es wieder Temperaturen um die Null gibt.

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## FangeNichts5 (27. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Costas
Danke für die Infos!
Ich war heute auch 2,5 Stunden los (hier in der Nähe von der Weser), bei -6°C, aber insgesamt nur 2 Bisse, kein Fisch
Hier mal Winterbilder

URL=http://img195.*ih.us/i/dsc01109lh.jpg/]http://img195.*ih.us/img195/1710/dsc01109lh.jpg[/URL]
http://img404.*ih.us/img404/5963/dsc01108pj.jpg


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (27. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

mensch bei uns an der elbe schauts auch so aus:vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



			
				WolfsburgVirus;3149877[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]mensch bei uns an der elbe schauts auch so aus:vik:*


[/COLOR]


@ Fabi,#h

woher weist du das denn,ich dachte du liegst flach? |kopfkrat 


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (27. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Tja, liegt wohl an der (Angel)Sucht|rolleyes


----------



## *Hobbyangler* (27. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hab den fabi heute gesehen glaub ich, ist das so ein ganz dicker?komme auch aus ahlerstedt.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (27. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



*Hobbyangler* schrieb:


> Hab den fabi heute gesehen glaub ich, ist das so ein ganz dicker?komme auch aus ahlerstedt.



soll das jetzt ne beleidigung werden ?das ganz hättest auch weglassen können. das sind nu schwere knochen^^. wenn du mal nicht der bernd.k bist

@ jürgen, : nein ich war auch nicht am wasser. habe aber bilder von meinen nachbarn gesehen, jürgen was verbrechen wir denn nächstes jahr in dänemark. ? schleuse leerangel mit anschliessenen grillen?

@ costa: dein roter spinner hat mir hier in deutschland auch schon glückgebracht. wenn ich nächstes jahr wieder hochkomme kannst mir mal ein paar zusammenstellen

@fangenichts: morgen muss ein sieg her. ich habe wohl noch ne karte gegen lautern über. ost steh falls du intresse hast


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



*Hobbyangler* schrieb:


> Hab den fabi heute gesehen glaub ich, ist das so ein ganz dicker?komme auch aus ahlerstedt.


 


Bestimmt nicht,#d

Fabi kannst du im nächsten OTTO-Katalog als Model für
schwindsüchtige Männer sehen,du Anglerboardnovice.|supergri


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (27. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Bestimmt nicht,#d
> 
> Fabi kannst du im nächsten OTTO-Katalog als Model für
> schwindsüchtige Männer sehen,du Anglerboardnovice.|supergri
> ...



na aber immer doch :vik::q:vik:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (27. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin, 

@FangeNichts5 ich war Donnerstag das letzte mal los 4std. am Wasser das hat mir gereicht, als ich wieder zuhause habe ich mich nur noch ins bett gelegt um mich auf zuwärmen. Konnte auch nixs erwischen. Vllt gehe ich morgen noch mal sonst näschte Woche.

Wie sieht in Hvide Sande aus immoment??? 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> @FangeNichts5 ich war Donnerstag das letzte mal los 4std. am Wasser das hat mir gereicht, als ich wieder zuhause habe ich mich nur noch ins bett gelegt um mich auf zuwärmen. Konnte auch nixs erwischen. Vllt gehe ich morgen noch mal sonst näschte Woche.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Jonas,#h

nach meinen Infos kaum Fisch und kein Wetter für 
Zwerge, Hodenfrost (sorry Bodenfrost ) angesagt.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (27. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Jonas,#h
> 
> nach meinen Infos kaum Fisch und kein Wetter für
> Zwerge, Hodenfrost angesagt.
> ...



:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Harti (27. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hej HS Fans,

das winterliche Wetter erlaubt es mir nach etwa 3 wöchiger Verspätung einen kurzen Bericht von meinem DK Urlaub zu schreiben. Zwar war unser Domizil an der Ostseeküste auf Kegnæs (Als), aber als HS infizierte haben wir es uns natürlich nicht nehmen lassen in den 10 Urlaubstagen auch für einen Tag Otto und HS zu besuchen. Das Wetter war für Ende Oktober/Anfang November fantastisch bei viel Sonne und Temperaturen zwischen 10 und 15°C. An zwei Tagen war es aber mächtig am Blasen.
Gleich am 3ten Urlaubstag sind wir dann die 200km nach HS rüber gerutscht und haben dann nach einem Zwischenstopp bei Otto und einer Tasse Kaffee die Schleuse in HS aufgesucht. Als wir ankamen waren alle Tore auf und nur 2 Angler zu sehen.#d Nach einer Stärkung im Sluse Grill haben wir dann doch die Angeln geschnappt und unser Glück versucht. Bereits nach wenigen Würfen konnte ich den ersten Hering landen und glaubte an einen Zufallsfang denn nach Auskunft der beiden anderen Angler ging die letzten drei Wochen gar nichts mit Hering doch dann fluppte es Schlag auf Schlag.:vik: Wir hatten weniger Probleme mit den Heringen als mit den von Otto dressierten Seehunden die uns spannende Drills geliefert haben. Es ging ständig darum die Heringe schneller aus dem Wasser zu holen als die Seehunde damit zu füttern. Insgesamt hatte jeder rund 20 Heringe in den 2 Stunden wobei die Seehunde wohl richtig satt wurden und mindestens die doppelte Menge vom Haken lutschten.:c War auf jeden Fall ein Gaudi welches man nirgends anders als am Nabel der Welt in HS erleben kann. Zuletzt gab es mehr Schaulustige als Angler!





Wir sind dann am Abend wieder zurück gefahren und konnten leider Ottos Angebot in Lydum zu übernachten nicht annehmen. Schade, wäre sicher sehr lustig geworden. Aber das holen wir in 2011 mit Sicherheit nach!#6

Am nächsten Tag wieder zurück auf Als wurde ich dann mit einer schönen MeFo belohnt die leider schon im Laichkleid war und weiter für Nachwuchs sorgen darf. Der Drill war fast so spannend wie mit den Seehunden in HS.|rolleyes



Ansonsten war die Brandungsangelei auf Als fantastisch und wir konnten wirklich schöne Dorsche und Plattfische verhaften. Es waren keine Massenfänge aber ein super Erlebnis nach Jahren der kargen Fänge in der Brandung. Die Entwicklung der Bestände lässt also hoffen für die nächsten Jahre und Generationen.#h





Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Torsten,#h

schön von Dir zu hören. Dann hast Du ja mit der Angelei
deutlich mehr Glück gehabt als ich.#6
War bei Dir denn wenigstens auch eine Mefo drin? Otto
wollte mir letzten Dienstag noch eine mitbringen, konnte
aber leider nur einen Lachs vorzeigen. |supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:

p.s.

Piepe Dich in den nächsten Tagen mal per PN an.


----------



## *Hobbyangler* (27. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

dann kennen wir uns, du bist der dicke im passat und dazu muss man stehen, wenn man korpulent ist.


----------



## Costas (27. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Torsten

Vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht und die Fotos. An Auswahl hat es sicherlich nicht gefehlt #6.

@Jürgen

Alles klar bei Dir in DD? Ihr lebt gefährlich, wie wir lesen können.


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> @Torsten
> 
> Vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht und die Fotos. An Auswahl hat es sicherlich nicht gefehlt #6.
> 
> ...






Hallo Costas,PN folgt.#h
DD  (Dunkeldeutschland)?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (28. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



*Hobbyangler* schrieb:


> dann kennen wir uns, du bist der dicke im passat und dazu muss man stehen, wenn man korpulent ist.


ja stehe ich ja auch zu, abe rmeinst das intresiert hier ein. ausserdem kennen mich die meisten und sind ja auch genug bilder von mir drin. hast du mal ein bild von dir bestimmt nicht wa ???? 

@Harti: super bericht. schreib mir mal wo ihr auf brandung geangelt habt


----------



## *Hobbyangler* (28. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

na ob hier jeder über dich bescheid weiss bezweifel ich sehr stark. wir wissen doch  wo der hahn kräht.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (28. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

na gut dann halt viele.#q


----------



## FangeNichts5 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Fabi
Mal gucken, wie sich Werder heute anstellt, dann kann man drüber reden|rolleyes|supergri

@ Harti
Schöner Bericht, schöne Fische!!#6


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (28. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> @ Fabi
> Mal gucken, wie sich Werder heute anstellt, dann kann man drüber reden|rolleyes|supergri



ja ist ja leider nur einer wieder zurückgekommen der almeida. mal gucken ob das was wird. ich hätte auch hingekonnt. abe rgeht ja nicht liege ja flach.:c

und das schlimmste ist ich wollte noch meine fische vorm dichtfrieren rausholen, das ist wohl nichts mehr geworden. nun können wir nur hoffen das es nochmal auftaut vor weihnachten oder das sie so überleben


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (28. November 2010)

*olav*

hey otto, 
dein postfach ist voll. musste wohl mal aufräumen. ich hab die ne mail über deine homepage gesendet. 
gruss claudia und olav


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (28. November 2010)

*AW: olav*



olav-aus-zuff schrieb:


> hey otto,
> dein postfach ist voll. musste wohl mal aufräumen. ich hab die ne mail über deine homepage gesendet.
> gruss claudia und olav



wir haben alle schon versucht otto zu ereichen , aber ohne erfolg. ich hoffe mal da ist alles ok. sonst rufe ich morgen da mal an. vieleicht ist inge ja da

mfg


----------



## carpfreak1990 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Jonas,#h
> 
> nach meinen Infos kaum Fisch und kein Wetter für
> Zwerge, Hodenfrost (sorry Bodenfrost ) angesagt.
> ...


 
Hallo Jürgen, 

Das mit dem Hodenfrost (sry Bodenfrost) kann ich nur bestätigen. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (28. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> Das mit dem Hodenfrost (sry Bodenfrost) kann ich nur bestätigen.
> 
> ...



|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## FangeNichts5 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Fabi
Werder-Sieg!!|supergri Obwohl man bei Almeida gesehen hat, dass Werder in dieser Saison komisch ist, das Synonym nenne ich jetzt mal "zwischen Genie und Wahnsinn" (hat man ja gesehen: Schießt drei Tore der Junge und holt sich dann die Rote Karte ab#d)
Die (Stadion)Karte würde ich gerne nehmen, habe da aber keine Zeit...:c


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (28. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> @ Fabi
> Werder-Sieg!!|supergri Obwohl man bei Almeida gesehen hat, dass Werder in dieser Saison komisch ist, das Synonym nenne ich jetzt mal "zwischen Genie und Wahnsinn" (hat man ja gesehen: Schießt drei Tore der Junge und holt sich dann die Rote Karte ab#d)
> Die (Stadion)Karte würde ich gerne nehmen, habe da aber keine Zeit...:c



endlich mal wieder ein gutes spiel. wer regiert in hamburg hahaha. na gut und dann der scheiss mit der roten karte. das gibt ja bestimmt 3 spiele sperre. naja wir gucken mal. mach nichts wegen der karte

mfg


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (28. November 2010)

*AW: olav*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> wir haben alle schon versucht otto zu ereichen , aber ohne erfolg. ich hoffe mal da ist alles ok. sonst rufe ich morgen da mal an. vieleicht ist inge ja da
> 
> mfg



jo,
 vielleicht ist er ja irgentwohin wo´s warm is. 
es wird schon nichts passiert sein "unkraut vergeht nicht"
olav


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Na,vielleicht hat Otto ja auch die 5 Mettbrötchen,2 Schweins-
haxen und anschließenden Reibekuchen noch nicht verdaut? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Habe ihn Dienstag nur mit dicken Backen gesehen.:q:q:q


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (28. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Na,vielleicht hat Otto ja auch die 5 Mettbrötchen,2 Schweins-
> haxen und anschließenden Reibekuchen noch nicht verdaut? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> Habe ihn Dienstag nur mit dicken Backen gesehen.:q:q:q
> ...


hey jürgen wo wart ihr denn da?
reibekuchen klingt nicht nach dänemark


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



olav-aus-zuff schrieb:


> hey jürgen wo wart ihr denn da?
> reibekuchen klingt nicht nach dänemark


 


Hey Olav,#h

Otto kam Dienstag nach 11 Std. Fahrt mit defektem Steuer-
gerät bei mir in Solingen an.Haben dann mal erst mit Mettbrötchen und ner Kanne Kaffee gefrühstückt.Dann ging es nach ein paar Zwischenstationen zum Haribo Werksverkauf und Mittagessen (18 Uhr).Dort Otto 2 Haxen,
und anschließend nach Düsseldorf auf den Weihnachtsmarkt
Reibekuchen essen.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (28. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hey Olav,#h
> 
> Otto kam Dienstag nach 11 Std. Fahrt mit defektem Steuer-
> gerät bei mir in Solingen an.Haben dann mal erst mit Mettbrötchen und ner Kanne Kaffee gefrühstückt.Dann ging es nach ein paar Zwischenstationen zum Haribo Werksverkauf und Mittagessen (18 Uhr).Dort Otto 2 Haxen,
> ...


hey jürgen 
das klingt nach otto wie er leibt und lebt. er hat mir schon mal vorgeschlagen eine kartoffelpufferbude in kopenhagen aufzumachen. eien goldgrube sei dass. mit sicherheit. 
er liebt die dinger. wir werden im mai wieder in hvidesande sein und dann werde ich ihn auch wieder besuchen.
einen gruss aus bremen dort bin ich im moment
olav


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



olav-aus-zuff schrieb:


> hey jürgen
> das klingt nach otto wie er leibt und lebt. er hat mir schon mal vorgeschlagen *eine kartoffelpufferbude in kopenhagen* aufzumachen. eien goldgrube sei dass. mit sicherheit.
> er liebt die dinger. wir werden im mai wieder in hvidesande sein und dann werde ich ihn auch wieder besuchen.
> einen gruss aus bremen dort bin ich im moment
> olav


 


@ Olav,#h

Otto scheint eine Imbisskette aufmachen zu wollen.Das gleiche riet er mir im Zusammenhang mit HS.:q
Im Winter wollten wir dann auf Erbsensuppe umsteigen.
Er wäre wohl sein bester Kunde.:z
Wie lange bleibst du noch in Bremen? Kämst doch auf der
Heimreise per Auto fast an meiner Haustüre vorbei.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (28. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Olav,#h
> 
> Otto scheint eine Imbisskette aufmachen zu wollen.Das gleiche riet er mir im Zusammenhang mit HS.:q
> Im Winter wollten wir dann auf Erbsensuppe umsteigen.
> ...


jo leider bleibt keine zeit und gelegenheit für einen zwischenstopp. ich fahre morgen abend oder am dienstag morgen los über hannover kassel würzburg nach stuttgart. fahre also nicht an deiner haustüre vorbei. schade eigentlich. vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal wieder in dk. wir haben den netten abend am feuer bei otto nicht vergessen.
olav


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



olav-aus-zuff schrieb:


> jo leider bleibt keine zeit und gelegenheit für einen zwischenstopp. ich fahre morgen abend oder am dienstag morgen los über hannover kassel würzburg nach stuttgart. fahre also nicht an deiner haustüre vorbei. schade eigentlich. vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal wieder in dk. wir haben den netten abend am feuer bei otto nicht vergessen.
> olav


 


@ Olav,#h

hast Recht,die Strecke über Kassel ist schon besser,aber
trotzdem schade.:m
Vielleicht klappt es ja irgendwann bei Otto mit den nächsten
Pferdesteaks.

Gute Fahrt,
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (28. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Olav,#h
> 
> hast Recht,die Strecke über Kassel ist schon besser,aber
> trotzdem schade.:m
> ...


oha 
jo 
die waren lecker


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (28. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



olav-aus-zuff schrieb:


> oha
> jo
> die waren lecker


weist du wann otto wieder in lydum ist?


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



olav-aus-zuff schrieb:


> weist du wann otto wieder in lydum ist?


 

Habe leider seit Dienstag keinen Kontakt mehr mit ihm gehabt. Er hatte Probleme mit seinem Wagen und wollte sich evtl. mit Inge in Flensburg treffen.Aber obs noch aktuell ist?
Er steht aber zeitlich unter Druck,sollte bald wieder in Lydum
sein.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (28. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Habe leider seit Dienstag keinen Kontakt mehr mit ihm gehabt. Er hatte Probleme mit seinem Wagen und wollte sich evtl. mit Inge in Flensburg treffen.Aber obs noch aktuell ist?
> Er steht aber zeitlich unter Druck,sollte bald wieder in Lydum
> sein.
> 
> ...



na also 
ich werde mich dann mal nächste woche wieder um kontackt bemühen. 
anfang mai bin ihc in hvidesande, die heringe besuchen.
evt sieht man sich ja
gruss olav


----------



## FangeNichts5 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ olav-aus-zuff
In Bremen, hmm? Schön dort, oder?:q Werde diese Woche dort mal wieder die Zander ärgern, sind nur 30km von hier#6


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (29. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> @ olav-aus-zuff
> In Bremen, hmm? Schön dort, oder?:q Werde diese Woche dort mal wieder die Zander ärgern, sind nur 30km von hier#6


klar ist es in bremen schön.
 ich komme aus bremen-mahndorf. leben und arbeiten tue ich in stuttgart. so fahre ich denn ab und zu mal in den norden und wieder zurück.
wo gehts du denn hier in bremen angeln.

gruss olav


----------



## FangeNichts5 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Olav
Hast ne PN#6


----------



## FangeNichts5 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Nichts los in HS?#c

Ist Otto wieder "aufgetaucht"?#c


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

also ich hatte heute mal zuhause angerufen, da geht aber keiner ran.

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Für alle die besorgt sind,#h

Otto lebt noch,hat aber noch ne Menge in "D" zu erledigen.
Er hat auch keine I-Net Verbindung.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo ihr lieben,
hätte nie gedacht, dass ihr euch solche gedanken macht, wo ich bleibe. Dann und wann arbeite ich mal etwas mehr - jedoch lebe ich noch.

@Hatri
Torsten, schöner bericht, genau so hat es sich zugetragen in hvide sande, als wir die seehunde fütterten und trotzdem noch welche landen konnten. Freue mich, dass ihr noch gute fänge verbuchen konntet. Melde mich per pn.

@ Olaf,
es stimmt, mein briefkasten war voll, da lief nichts mehr und ich hatte nicht mein kennwort mit. Deine mail jedoch, habe ich von deutschland beantwortet, heute kommen alle weiteren angaben.

@ Jürgen
Nicht immer alles verraten, was ich esse.|supergri Leider konnte ich nicht mehr kommen, da ich nur termine hatte, sonst hätte ich die backen erneut voll gehabt.
Mit den terminen war nur stress angesagt.  Es kamen sogar noch welche hinzu, du kennst den text den ich geschrieben habe, das buch muss mitte januar zur ausstellung  fertig sein, war noch zwei tage beim museum und verlag. Hinzu kam das schlechte wetter. War froh, dass ich am freitag vor dem blitzeis, nach dänemark gefahren bin, die fahrt war ok, jedoch reichlich kleinere unfälle. In der nacht zeigte man mir 15 grad minus zwischen kolding und esbjerg an, bei uns war es nur 7 grad minus. 
Das mit der reibekuchenbude, muss doch bei einigen haften geblieben sein, so habe ich es aus den postings entnommen. Dann und wann mache ich mir gedanken, was in unserer region so alles gemacht wird, da die einheimischen sich immer neue gedanken machen, wie man sich bereichern kann. Wenn ich das so betrachte, dann fliegen mir oft die wenigen haare hoch, deshalb kam ich auf diese banale idee mit der reibenkuchenbude. Unsere region ist ja ein kartoffelland und die wenigen dänen, die hier leben, kennen diese reibekuchen nicht, aber die zig tausend deutschen. Es ist eine marktlücke und wenn es richtig aufgezogen wird, könnte man in der winterzeit auf den bahamas sich seine fettfinger wärmen. Aber glaub es mir, ich esse zwar gerne reibekuchen, aber nie würde ich solch ein verkaufsstand eröffnen, auch wenn sie sich zu goldtaler entwickeln. Lieber mache ich mir gedanken und bohre dabei in der nase - da kommt mehr bei raus. :q  Vergleiche mich aber bitte nicht mit einem träumer, denn diese popeln, begutachten ihre bohrfund und essen ihn - verlieren aber dabei ihre gedanken -  sie sind halt gierig. und nehmen was sie kriegen können.
Genug blödeleien - melde mich noch per pn.
LG


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Otto,
sei froh das du noch zeitig losgekommen bist.Wir haben heute bereits 25 cm bleischweren Neuschnee bekommen und kein Ende abzusehen.Habe am Vormittag mit den Nachbarn mal die Feuerwehr entlastet,und einige umgestürzte Bäume auf der Straße zersägt und zur Seite geräumt.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## LAC (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Hallo Jürgen, bist du jetzt ein holzfäller geworden? Bei diesen temperaturen und schneefall lernt man immer dazu. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viele jetzt den besen schwingen oder zum klempner werden, da ihnen das rohr eingefroren ist.:q 
Hier ist auch die hölle los, die straßen sind kaum noch sichtbar, alles grau in grau - nebel -  die weiße landschaft und der himmel ist eine fläche. Momentan ist es um null grad und am tauen, das bedeutet rutschgefahr und die nebenstrassen werden schön glatt in der nacht - auf dem weg nach nr. nebel lagen drei fahrzeuge im graben - die fahrer hatten wohl keine gefühle mehr in den zehen.
Weiße weihnachten kann ich nur sagen - was sich jeder wünscht, wenn der schnee nicht da ist.

Heute habe ich mit einen angler gesprochen - kleiner profi, da er aus polen kommt. :q und reichlich fisch mit nach hause nehmen wollte. Hat mehrer tage als das schneetreiben schon da war, geangelt in hvide sande - hatte jedoch kein erfolg, war richtig sauer. Ich sagte, er soll sich nicht aufregen, da er doch in der saison, alles fängt, was am haken hängt, da müssen andere drei mal in hs urlaub für machen.|supergri  Er tat mir leid und ich fragte ihn, ob er über die weihnachtstage nichts zu essen hat, dann würde ich ihm heringe geben. Brauchte ich nicht, hätte reichlich verkauft, jedoch für die festtage d.h bis er zurück nach hs kommt, hätte er noch reichlich fisch. 
Super sagte ich, dann kann ja nichts mehr schief gehen für das festtagsessen - wollte ihm ein rezept geben, jedoch kannt er dieses schon.:q:q:q
War ein netter und ehrlicher mensch.:q


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

mensch otto, 
hier in stuttgart ist weihnachtsmarktwetter.
glühwein, kartoffelpuffer, sauerkraut, schupfnudeln und danach in den besen. 
wie wär´s ?
gruss olav


----------



## Uwe_H (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Otto: Am Donnerstag wird der Wald auf links gedreht...Ende Januar dann die zweite Runde...eine Keule werde ich für Inge und Dich aufheben!!! :k


----------



## LAC (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



olav-aus-zuff schrieb:


> mensch otto,
> hier in stuttgart ist weihnachtsmarktwetter.
> glühwein, kartoffelpuffer, sauerkraut, schupfnudeln und danach in den besen.
> wie wär´s ?
> gruss olav



Olav, ist verlockend, jedoch geht es momentan nicht. Solltest du den weihnachtsmarkt besuchen und danach im besen einkehren, trink dir einen und denke an die zeit, wo ich dort  nicht nur meinen verstand verloren habe. :q Ich werde es nie vergessen!
Beim nächsten besuch holen wir es nach - komme dann offiziell und spreche mal vor, da ich einige exponate  (aus der rumpelkammer) als leihgaben für eine große installation benötige. Dachte auch ans naturkunde museum in dortmund, da es förmlich vor der tür liegt. Ist jedoch noch in der planung - alles weitere per mail und telefon.

Nachsatz:
@ Uwe, schön zu hören - wünsche dir viel glück!


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> @Otto: Am Donnerstag wird der Wald auf links gedreht...Ende Januar dann die zweite Runde...eine Keule werde ich für Inge und Dich aufheben!!! :k


 

Hej Uwe,
bei uns hier oben war letzte Woche Drückjagd. Hab leider einen hauch zu lang gezögert|gr: sonst hätt ich jetzt einen Überläufer mehr.
Dir viel WH
Carsten
Ps. ende Januar hätt ich Zeit :g


----------



## schwedenstiffe (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo
herzliche Vorweihnachtsgrüsse aus Beddingestrand,Schweden.
Wir warten hier auf den 1 Januar, dann dürfen wir wieder an die küste um die rostigen Gelenke zu bewegen.
Viele Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## LAC (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Schwedenstiffe
Stefan, ein dank für die vorweihnachtsgrüße, ich musste zweimal überlegen, damit ich dein posting verstand.:q
Taschenwärmer und naturfelle sind in schweden zu dieser jahreszeit angebracht, denn es kann sein, dass die gelenke bis zum 1.januar nicht nur eingerostet sind, sondern abfallen,  da man sich im dunkeln bei -25 grad verlaufen hat und in hvide sande landet und auftaut.
Wünsche dir einen guten rutsch!


----------



## Uwe_H (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Hej Uwe,
> bei uns hier oben war letzte Woche Drückjagd. Hab leider einen hauch zu lang gezögert|gr: sonst hätt ich jetzt einen Überläufer mehr.
> Dir viel WH
> Carsten
> Ps. ende Januar hätt ich Zeit :g



Ja wie es immer so spielt...das Revier ist dicht, alles eingeschneit, viel Schneebruch, viele Wege mit umgestürzten Bäumen blockiert. Die Drückjagd wurde aus Sicherheitsgründen abgesagt.
Ich seh meinen Weihnachtsbraten in großer Gefahr...


----------



## DeXcecco (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin!
Wollte hier mal nen kurzen Bericht hinterlassen.
Bin letzten Samstag nach einer erholsamen Woche aus Hvide Sande / Klegod zurück gekommen.
Mit den Fischen sah es eher Mau aus.
Der Ostwind war doch sehr eisig!
Man konnte fast schon zu gucken wie der Fjord stück für stück immer weiter zugefroren ist.Selbst der verbindungskanal zwischen dem Ringköbing und Stadilfjord war von Heut auf Morgen mit Eis bedeckt.
Dafür hat es mal wieder nen riesen spaß gemacht den Seehunden vor der Schleuse zu zugucken.Ich hab 17 Stk. gezählt könnten aber auch noch mehr gewesen sein.
Gruss & Petri


----------



## LAC (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Ja wie es immer so spielt...das Revier ist dicht, alles eingeschneit, viel Schneebruch, viele Wege mit umgestürzten Bäumen blockiert. Die Drückjagd wurde aus Sicherheitsgründen abgesagt.
> Ich seh meinen Weihnachtsbraten in großer Gefahr...



 
@ Uwe und inge ihre keule.:q
LG


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> [/COLOR]
> @ Uwe und* inge* ihre keule.:q
> LG


 



Sag mal Otto,#h

kennst du nicht Quellen um an Hirschkeulen ran zu kommen?|supergri|supergri|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Sag mal Otto,#h
> 
> kennst du nicht Quellen um an Hirschkeulen ran zu kommen?|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> ...



Hallo mein freund jürgen,
ich kenne einige männer, die des öfteren "bumms" machen und eine sau umlegen. Die sind ganz wild da drauf und sollen gut munden, dass einem das wasser aus dem munde läuft. :q Das wollte ich auch mal erleben, deshalb bringt mir uwe eine sau mit. In der türkei habe ich vor  40 jahren mal eine umgelegt, jedoch war es ein keiler. Nur etwas habe ich gegessen und richtig durchgebraten, da ich angst hatte vor den trichinen, mit dem rest des fleisches haben wir haie angelockt.
Du möchtest jedoch vom edeltier eine keule haben, benötigst  du die hirschkeule noch vor weihnachten?
Wir haben mal an einer schweißjagd teilgenommen, die von der staatl. forstverwaltung durchgeführt wurde. Da wurde anschließend der hirsch zerlegt und verkauft. Inge hat da zugeschlagen, da es preiswert war. 
Teile mir mal mit, wann du solch eine keule brauchst, wir kaufen dann auch was - ich kenne ja reichlich jäger, da jeder hier eine flinte zuhause hat, vielleicht schießt man ja für uns ein tier - dann möchte ich gerne mal bei der jagd dabei sein.

Ich könnte dir schnell ein hirsch besorgen, da sie zu dieser jahreszeit nachts auf der terrasse an unserem haus in vejers stehen. Geräuschlos vom sofa würde es gehen    da ich noch eine alte pressluft harpune besitze, die stärkste die es damals gab. Da schieße ich durch die tür und nagele das tier draussen noch an der hauswand fest - unvorstellbar diese kraft. Es ist jedoch verboten. Ich hatte sie oft als sicherheit bei mir in den 70ger jahren, wenn ich unter wasser war und benutzte sie als haistock . Zweimal musste ich jedoch abdrücken, weil es mir zu bunt wurde.

Zurück zur hirschkeule - werde alles versuchen, damit du wie ein röhrender hirsch in der brunftzeit,  ein freudenstoß abgeben kannst. 
Gruß otto


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Otto,#h

Antwort per PN 

Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo mein freund jürgen,
> ich kenne einige männer, die des öfteren "bumms" machen und eine sau umlegen. Die sind ganz wild da drauf und sollen gut munden, dass einem das wasser aus dem munde läuft. :q Das wollte ich auch mal erleben, deshalb bringt mir uwe eine sau mit. *In der türkei habe ich vor 40 jahren mal eine umgelegt, jedoch war es ein keiler.* Nur etwas habe ich gegessen und richtig durchgebraten, da ich angst hatte vor den trichinen, mit dem rest des fleisches haben wir haie angelockt.
> Du möchtest jedoch vom edeltier eine keule haben, benötigst du die hirschkeule noch vor weihnachten?
> Wir haben mal an einer schweißjagd teilgenommen, die von der staatl. forstverwaltung durchgeführt wurde. Da wurde anschließend der hirsch zerlegt und verkauft. Inge hat da zugeschlagen, da es preiswert war.
> ...





Otto,#h

möchtest du wieder fürs BF nominiert werden? |supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Die Wutz hat ja noch Zeit bis Mitte Juni, das schaffen wir Otto.
Momentan habe ich eher Sorge um den Weihnachtsbraten, vermutlich gibts zu Kartoffeln und Rotkraut dann doch nur ne Bratwurst.
Zur Zeit haben wir massiven Schneefall, das dürfte morgen ein totales Chaos geben.
Gut, dass die Jagd abgesagt wurde, besser ist das.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> möchtest du wieder fürs BF nominiert werden? |supergri
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Jürgen, 

Ich würd für otto stimmen. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## FangeNichts5 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> Ich würd für otto stimmen.
> 
> ...


 
Nicht nur du|rolleyes


----------



## Honeyball (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Aber ehrlich...
Ich kann doch nicht ernsthaft den Satz


> In der türkei habe ich vor 40 jahren mal eine umgelegt


 in die Boardferkelfahndung aufnehmen.
Da muss Otto eher aufpassen, dass er nicht den Staatsschutz vor der Tür stehen hat...:m


----------



## LAC (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> möchtest du wieder fürs BF nominiert werden? |supergri
> 
> ...



@ Jürgen, ich werde so oft nominiert, da kommt es auf die nominierung als BF nicht mehr drauf an - jedoch lege ich da keinen wert drauf. Ich schreibe was ich denke und meine finger gehorchen mir noch, da ich sie voll in der gewalt habe. 
Ich freue mich jedoch, dass ich alter knopf, mit meinen worten bei lesern unterschiedliche gedanken auslöse. Dieses sagt mir, dass sie noch leben und keine vertrocknete nüsse sind - sie stehen also noch voll im saft und beleben mit der reaktion diesen thread. 
Da zählst du auch zu, jedoch ist es falsch verstanden worden, denn es war eine sau, die umgelegt wurde :q und nicht eine, die mit einem kopftuch bekleidet war. Ich bin ja nicht blind und verballere einfach meine kostbare munition auf alles was sich bewegt. Nur wer eine schnellfeuerwaffe besitzt, legt wild im rausch alles um - bis er selbst getroffen wird. 

@ Uwe
sei vorsichtig zu dieser jahreszeit bei der jagd, nicht das du dir  durch astbruch noch dein rohr verbiegst. Mach es in aller ruhe wenn es wärmer ist, obwohl man sie - so glaube ich - jetzt im schnee gut ausfindig machen kann. 

@ Honnyball
lass es lieber mit der nominierung, gebe anderen eine chance. 
Betreffend des staatsschutzes, wundere ich mich - kennst du dich da aus?  Wusste gar nicht, dass er auch schon im lande vertreten ist.    Sind es staatl. angestellte oder personen die sich für die reinheit einsetzen.
Denn eine sau ist nicht rein, sie könnte trichinen haben, wo ein mensch dran sterben kann - ein wichtiger grund sie nicht zu essen. 
Hausschlachtungen wie sie in der türkei auf den dörfern noch gemacht werden - ohne veterinär - sind hier verboten. Bei schafen und ziegen treten diese probleme mit den trichinen nicht auf. 
Freue mich, dass sie eine schutztruppe eingerichtet haben, für die reinheit, damit keiner verreckt. :q

Nachsatz:
@ Crapfreak
ich habe im sachthread gelesen, dass du mit naturköder es versuchen willst, wenn du eine hochseefahrt in hs machst.
Nun kann man mehrere montagen ausprobieren, dieses hängt von der beschaffenheit des grundes ab. Das fängt an beim -running boom - ein gebogenes röhrchen, wo die schnur durch läuft und am ende mit einem haken und naturköder bestückt wird. Das röhrchen hat als gewicht ein blei, die schnur mit köder wird damit vom grund gehalten. Eine sehr gute methode, jedoch nicht immer einsetzbar, je nach beschaffenheit des grundes.
Die anderen montage sind mit pilker oder blei, sowie mit vorfänger (seitenarme) aufgebaut, an denen du naturköder befestigen kannst.
Ich habe sehr gut mit running boom geangelt, wenn der meeresgrund es hergab, bei felsgründen bzw. wrackangelei arbeite ich mit blei oder pilker und als beifänger nehme ich naturköder sowie künstliche köder. Zig möglichkeiten bestehen, wie man mit naturköder fische überlisten kann, jedoch sollte man sich an die gegebenheiten des gewässers bzw. grundes schon richten und welche fischart man gerne landen möchte, da zig methoden anwendbar sind.  Fest steht, dass der sockel von helgoland von pilkern begraben wurde - erst dann wurde die angelei vor zig jahren dort verboten, damit will ich sagen, wenn gegenstände unter wassser sind, wo ein pilker hängen bleiben kann - ist reichlich mit verlust zu rechnen.
Mein blaues auge, was dich anstarrt auf der linken seite, wurde in 600 m tiefe vor den kanaren gefangen, die montage war aufgebaut wie eine vergrößerte paternoster für makrelen - bestückt mit naturköder (fische) dazu noch licht - mit reichlich blei, damit der grund auch erreicht wurde - dabei konnte ich eine zigarette rauchen, bis es unten war und reichlich zigaretten waren nötig, bis der fisch oben war. 
In hvide sande sind doch nur wenige arten, die man angeln kann - die dorschartigen, makrelen, hornhechte  und platte, die anderen sind doch ganz selten. 
Es zählt ja nicht zu den besten revieren - außer beim hornhecht.
Die solea fährt nächstes jahr noch raus - so wurde mir berichtet, ob die anderen kutter auch noch rausfahren, kann ich nicht sagen, dieses hängt von den anglern ab - es kann ja sein, dass der ewige frost schaden angerichtet hat und die geldbörsen der angler zugefroren hat - dann läuft gar nichts. Wenn der frost vorbei ist, könnte man sie als hausboote einsetzen, damit der angler schon mal ein gefühl bekommt - wie schön es ist, balken unter den füßen zu haben. Vielleicht sind die übernachtungen günstig,  wobei die nebenkosten der mieter schon tragen sollte, d.h. wasser strom, heizung und endreinigung, Die liegegebühren kann man sich sparen, dann liegt der kahn vor rede am anker, einen km vom hafen entfernt im meer oder fjord - tag und nacht kann man dann angeln auf dorsch und co - bis man wahnsinnig wird.




  .


----------



## FangeNichts5 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> ich kenne einige männer, die des öfteren "bumms" machen und eine sau umlegen.


 
@ Honeyball
Und was ist damit?:q
*duck und wech*


----------



## carpfreak1990 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Otto danke für den hinweis, das wusste ich aber schon. Ich wollte nur ma bilder oder tipps von den montagen machen. Soweit ich weiss fährt die Fio näschtes jahr auch noch raus. 

@Timo Du möchtest unbedingt das Otto zur BF wahl nominert wird.|supergri

gruß
Jonas


----------



## porscher (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

bin in 2 wochen wieder in hvide sande.mal schauen was geht.werde live berichten...


----------



## LAC (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jonas
bilder von den einzelnen montagen habe ich genug, jedoch kann ich sie dir nicht senden, ich habe mir ja einen virus eingefangen und jetzt 20.000 daten auf drei dvds. Wenn ich in den nächsten tagen meinen neuen computer habe, wird man mir alles installieren, dann kann ich dir einige fotos senden. Du kannst sie jedoch auch im internet finden bzw. in büchern, die du in der bücherei dir ausleihen kannst.
Mit meinen fotos wird es erst nächstes jahr was werden.

Ich glaube du machst dir zu viele gedanke, betreffend der hochseeangelei von hvide sande aus, mach keine wissenschaft daraus. Es sind keine großen tiefen wo geangelt wird und auch keine kapitale fische kommen dort vor - bedenke du bist in der südlichen nordsee.  Wichtig ist die tiefe des gewässer bzw. welche farbwerte das gewässers hat, daraus entscheide ich die farbe des pilkers - da fängt das erste problem schon an, da einige angler dieses nicht wissen. 
Hier mal ein link:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/februar06_makrelenfang.htm

Eine gute führung ist auch wichtig, d.h.dass du die bewegung so machst, dass der fisch auch zuschnappt. Je kleiner der pilker ist, je besser kannst du ihn führen und je dünner die schnur, je weniger druck steht drauf, d.h. um so besser kann man ihn führen, du kannst förmlich spielen mit dem pilker oder köder. Man sollt jedoch auch das gefühl in den fingern haben - dieses hat etwas mit erfahrung zu tun, denn ich kenne welche die haben gedrillt und gedrillt, hatten jedoch das eigene boot mit dem haken gefangen. 
Auf den vielen hochseefahrten die ich gemacht habe, stellte ich immer wieder fest, dass die erfolgreichen angler, meistens angler waren, die zuhause am fließgewässer oder see mit der spinnrute viel unterwegs waren. Sie konnten den köder oder piker richtig bewegen, das der fisch ihn auch nimmt. Diese führung kennt kaum ein stipper d.h. posenangler, der auf seiner kiepe sitzt und freut sich wenn einer gebissen hat - sicherlich kann er ihn gut drillen, jedoch den fisch so reizen, dass er zuschnappt - da fehlt ihm die erfahrung, da man es für diese friedfischangelei nicht benötigt.

Die angelei mit naturköder ist sehr erfolgsversprechend, es kommt jedoch auch auch die fischart an, die man fangen will z.b. jagt die markele auf geruch und stellt erst auf sicht den angriff um, wenn sie den haken oder den fischfetzen sieht. Und auf booten wo viele makrelen gefangen werden, kommen immer mehr hinzu, als auf den booten wo nur wenige gefangen werden. Mit kunstködern wird die makrele ja nur in unseren breiten gefangen. Im mittelmeer lacht sie über solch ein kirmesbesteck, was der angler ins wasser hängt.  Bei haien, die ich früher mal in der nordsee gefangen habe, legte ich eine duftspur (rubby dubby), d.h. 30 makrelen wurden zuerst gefangen und durch den wolf gedreht, dann ging es mit (running boom) u. einer halben makrele auf hai. - Bei dem meeraalen (conger conger) die ich gefangen habe, befestigte ich etwa drei meter über grund am ankerseil einen zwiebelsack, gefüllt mit sardinenn. - die eine duftspur erzeugten. Mit grundblei und paternoster ( 3 haken) an denen je drei ganzen sardinen befestigt waren,  überlistete ich sie.  Dorsche habe ich mit allen methoden schon gelandet, und da ja jeder angler so seine eigene vorstellung hat, was gut läuft - habe ich oft auf den hochseefahrten eine kleine einlage mal gemacht, damit mal etwas freude aufkam und ihnen gezeigt, wie man mit präservative, die ich als beifänger mit haken eingesetzt habe gut dorsche fangen kann.  Sie haben mich ausgelacht verstanden doch die welt nicht mehr, als ich die ersten dorsche damit gezogen überlistet habe. Sie glaubten jedoch ihre farbigen kunststoffschnürsenkel oder federn, die sie als beifänger gekauft haben, wären die erfolgreichen. Sie konnten es auch nicht begründen, warum ich damit fange, weil sie nicht wissen, was dort unter wasser passiert. Warum ein fisch auf einen pariser geht bzw.  gummifetzen, silberstreifen, fäden, goldhaken oder was auch immer durchs wasser gezogen wird. Es hat etwas mit der lichtbrechung zu tun - mehr nicht. 
Sehe es nicht so verkniffen - es ist hvide sande, die südliche nordsee, 
jedoch nicht die norwegische rinne, der engl. kanal, irland oder die orkney inseln, bzw. tropische gewässer, wo du ein ganz anderes geschirr für benötigst - denn da kommen großen fische vor.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jonas
Jep, der schreibt doch so oft zweideutig#d :q:q

@ Otto
Schöner Bericht!!#6


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> @ Jonas
> Jep,* der schreibt doch so oft zweideutig*#d :q:q
> 
> @ Otto
> Schöner Bericht!!#6


 



@ Timo,#h


also ich empfinde Ottos Kommentare meistens eher als sehr
eindeutig.:q

Oh man,wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern,dann schmeißt mich der "Alte" den Seehunden zum Fraß vor.|kopfkrat


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Timo,#h
> 
> 
> also ich empfinde Ottos Kommentare meistens eher als sehr
> eindeutig.:q


 
Mal unter uns (und ganz leise sein): Ich bin erst 15 und muss mein unschuldiges Gesicht bewahren, war mir aber natürlich klar, dass der das völlig eindeutig meint


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Mal unter uns (und ganz leise sein): Ich bin erst 15 und muss mein unschuldiges Gesicht bewahren, *war mir aber natürlich klar, dass der das völlig eindeutig meint*


 


*Einem Ferkel sollte das auch klar sein!!!|supergri|supergri|supergri*

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *Einem Ferkel sollte das auch klar sein!!!|supergri|supergri|supergri*
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


 
Diesen Kaulbarsch verfluche ich bis heute (Grund der roten Schrift in meiner Signatur)|rolleyes|supergri


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Diesen Kaulbarsch verfluche ich bis heute *(Grund der roten Schrift in meiner Signatur)*|rolleyes|supergri


 




Nein,mangelnde Selbstkontrolle.|gr:

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Nein,mangelnde Selbstkontrolle.|gr:
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


 
Wie hast du das denn geschafft, über 3.000 Beiträge geschrieben zu haben, und noch keinen BF-Titel in der Signatur stehen zu haben|kopfkrat Selbstkontrolle?|supergri


----------



## carpfreak1990 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Otto, 

Danke für den tollen bericht. Du meinst also ich soll die Montage so einfach wie möglich halten. Dann werd ich dein rat mal befolgen und mir nicht so einkopf darüber machen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Wie hast du das denn geschafft, über 3.000 Beiträge geschrieben zu haben, und noch keinen BF-Titel in der Signatur stehen zu haben|kopfkrat *Selbstkontrolle?|supergri*


 



Ja,#6


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> 
> Danke für den tollen bericht. Du meinst also ich soll die Montage so einfach wie möglich halten. Dann werd ich dein rat mal befolgen und mir nicht so einkopf darüber machen.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Jonas,#h

du hast gelesen was ich dir im Sachthread geschrieben habe?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Jonas,#h
> 
> du hast gelesen was ich dir im Sachthread geschrieben habe?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Jürgen,

Meinst du dein Lezten bericht??? Wenn ja hab schon geantwortet.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> *Meinst du dein Lezten bericht??? Wenn ja hab schon geantwortet.*
> 
> ...


 


@ Jonas,#h

den meinte ich.Hatte deine Antwort noch nicht gelesen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Carpfreak
Jonas,  was jürgen im sachthread geschrieben hat - das ist ok.
Ja, so sehe ich es, mit dem kopfzerbrechen. Auch dein
posting habe ich gelesen betreffend der ostsee, da gebe ich dir recht, man kann die ostsee nicht mit der nordsee vergleichen - da angelt man um 25 m tiefe und wenn man tiefer angeln möchte, muss man ein schüppe mitbringen. 
Unverständlich für mich, dass solche vergleiche angestellt werden. Wie ich es schon erwähnt habe, das angeln in der südlichen nordsee ( weiße riff ) ist nicht zu vergleichen mit dem engl kanal oder in norwegen bzw. in hvide sande von der brücke.
Wobei die südliche nordsee -d.h. das weiße riff, oder stein wie man den ansteuerungspunkt so schön nennt - ja kein ausgesproches fischfanggebiet ist, wie das gelbe riff,  die norwegische rinne oder die doggerbank, denn diese gebiete sind in jeder karte ausgewiesen als fischgründe.
Dort wo die Solea hinfährt, kannst du mit mitlerem material arbeiten, da benötigst du noch nicht mal eine multi, eine große stationäre rolle geht auch - da ja einige mit der multi nicht umgehen können. Glaub es mir, es ist so wie ich es erwähnt habe, einige machen sich zu viele gedanken. Sie befassen sich hauptsächlich mit dem equipment , jedoch nicht mit den einzelnen fischarten - wenn sie davon mehr wissen würden, dann würden die erfolge besser aussehen - aber nicht mit einer neuen angel oder einen pilker, der als dorschkiller präsentiert wird.
Ich habe ein heringsvorfach mal gekauft, da stand reichlich text drauf, u.a. dass es speziell für den fang in dänemark entwickelt wurde - made in china |supergri- was soll ich dazu sagen, es hat eine dänische firma in auftrag gegeben, aber sie wissen  nicht was sie tun, wobei reichlich angler das glauben und auch kaufen.  Genau so habe ich ein pilker in den farben rot gesehen, den man mir als dorschkiller verkaufen wolltet. Das die farbe rot,  ab 15 m tiefe jedoch nicht mehr erkennbar  ist, wusste er nicht. Er sagte, er läuft super, ja, weil er als dorschkiller angeboten wird. So sieht es aus und dann kauft man und kauft, hat aber nur zwei hände und kann eine angel in der hand halten. Ich habe ja einen alten knüppel, der sich förmlich aufgelöst hat - shimano gold . nannt man die angel, weil reichlich schuppen dran waren, die spitze habe ich verschenkt, ab und zu angele ich noch damit.  Damit kann ich allem fischarten mit fangen, die hier vorkommen. Das dieses eine alte schleuder ist, das erkenne ich auch - bin ja nicht blind, aber da kann einer neben mir stehen mit einer neuen und vergoldeten, er wird nicht mehr fangen. 
Jedenfalls wird der gerätemarkt gut durchleuchtet von den anglern, da man mir die genauen preise nennen kann und wo man den wirbel 3 cent preiswerter bekommt. Da werden die ersten erfolge im internet gemacht - schnäppchenjagd ist das.
Nicht ein buch besitzen sie z.b. über das verhalten der fische und wo sie vorkommen bzw. ob sie überhaupt noch da sind.
Wundern sich aber, dass ihre super rute mit rolle kein erfolge verbucht - es hat nichts mit dem gerät zu tun, sondern wo die fische sich aufhalten und wie man sie überlisten kann - dieses steht leider nicht auf der angel.

Wenn du mit naturköder angelst, dann solltes du mit der schnur eine überwurfschlaufe machen, der fisch oder was anderes wird dann förmlich am schaft des haken gezogen beim angeln und rutscht nicht runter - ich sehe dieses immer wieder beim naturköderangeln, dass der köder wie ein nasser sack am haken hängt - das fängt schon beim fang von hornhechten an. Irgendwo habe ich die zeichnung schon mal hier eingestellt.

Schaff dir für die fahrt reichlich pilker an in unterschiedlichen gewichten sowie heringe bzw. makrelen   - dann fluppt es. auch.  

 angeler, die sind ausgerüstet bis aufs feinste - sie haben alles und oft denke ich, es ist ein fahrender händler. Kommen mit zig ruten, haben aber nur zwei benutzt in 14 tagen


----------



## carpfreak1990 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Otto, so werde ich das machen. Das mit der Überwurfschlaufe werd ich mir mal angucken. Ich bin aber auch einer der immer viel zuviel mit nimmt. (Wenn ich zum angeln gehe denken meine Nachbar das ich ausziehe) Das mit den Pilker stimmt ich habe im sommer paar abgrissen, hab mir aber schon wieder genung besorgt von 150g-700g damit sollte ich erst mal ne zeit auskommen. Die 700g Pilker werde ich nich mit nehmen. Ich habe sie mir fürs gelbe riff besorgt obwohl ich bezweifel das ich mehr als 500g benötige. Sicherlich gibt es auch andere Tage wo man dies sicherlich benötigt, aber ich will jetzt nicht jedes sznario durchspielen, dann werde ich mir noch bewusst das ich zuwenig material habe.

Wie siehts immoment in Hvide Sande aus?? 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo Otto, so werde ich das machen. Das mit der Überwurfschlaufe werd ich mir mal angucken. Ich bin aber auch einer der immer viel zuviel mit nimmt. (Wenn ich zum angeln gehe denken meine Nachbar das ich ausziehe) Das mit den Pilker stimmt ich habe im sommer paar abgrissen, hab mir aber schon wieder genung besorgt von 150g-700g damit sollte ich erst mal ne zeit auskommen. Die 700g Pilker werde ich nich mit nehmen. Ich habe sie mir fürs gelbe riff besorgt obwohl ich bezweifel das ich mehr als 500g benötige. Sicherlich gibt es auch andere Tage wo man dies sicherlich benötigt, aber ich will jetzt nicht jedes sznario durchspielen, dann werde ich mir noch bewusst das ich zuwenig material habe.
> 
> Wie siehts immoment in Hvide Sande aus??
> 
> ...



Jonas, es hat geregnet und es ist kein frost mehr, der schnee ist weg - super wetter und die sonne lacht  - kannst kommen :q so gut ist es.
Wie es mit dem fischbestand aussieht, kann ich  dir nicht sagen. Muss jedoch gut sein, da etwa 17 seehunde an der schleuse schwimmen und jeder täglich etwa 6 kg fisch vertilgt.
Fühlen sich wohl und spielen untereinander- verhungert sehen sie nicht aus.:q  Fische sind also da, ist jedoch keine garantie auf erfolg, dieses liegt dann nicht an der angel, sondern wie und was du ihnen als  köder anbietest und ob du an der richtigen stelle bist, wo sie sich aufhalten. 
Bleib lieber zuhause, ist schon fast eine wissenschaft, um  jetzt an der schleuse die wenigen heringe am haken zu bekommen. Nach meinen erfahrungen halten sie sich jetzt mehr am grund auf und sind ganz nah an der schleusenmauer zu finden bzw. zu angeln.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hey Otto, das mit dem vorbei kommen wird wohl nixs. Mein Chef wird mir keine Woche frei geben. Da ja weihnachten näher kommt und da haben wir gut zutun denn jeder will bort und brötchen haben und nur ein tag macht keinen spass da ich dann wieder irgent wann nach hause muss. Und das würd mir das Herzbrechen. Werd wohl in der ersten Mai woche wieder vor ort sein um fische zuärgern. Dann wird man sich sicherlich treffen können. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hey Otto, das mit dem vorbei kommen wird wohl nixs. Mein Chef wird mir keine Woche frei geben. Da ja weihnachten näher kommt und da haben wir gut zutun denn jeder will bort und brötchen haben und nur ein tag macht keinen spass da ich dann wieder irgent wann nach hause muss. Und das würd mir das Herzbrechen. Werd wohl in der ersten Mai woche wieder vor ort sein um fische zuärgern. Dann wird man sich sicherlich treffen können.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas



Jonas, ich dachte du könntest immer, da du ja förmlich wild auf hvide sande bist, wenn ich deine postings lese.  
Wusste nicht das du bäcker bist, da kann ich nur sagen, unser täglich brot gib uns heute :q, gut dass wir unseren jonas haben, damit keiner leer ausgeht. 
Denn ein frisches warmes brötchen ist schon was feines.:l
Brot für die welt - ist angesagt, dass kein mensch am hungertuch nagen muss. 

Jonas, nun bin ich kein bäcker, verbringe jedoch täglich etwas zeit mit den vögeln.:q ein lebenselixier bekommen sie vor mir. 
Opfere täglich bei frost eine tüte korn sowie fett und mache sie damit glücklich.
Als dank, fliegen sie über meinen kopf und setzen einen heiligenschein mit "bird droppings" 


@ FangeNichts, wie siehst du dieses mit den vögeln - ist es eine neues fressen für dich?:q:q Mache es täglich - jedoch nur tagsüber.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ FangeNichts, wie siehst du dieses mit den vögeln - ist es eine neues fressen für dich?:q:q Mache es täglich - jedoch nur tagsüber.


 
Mensch Otto, da warst du aber vorrausschauend. Habe schon wieder daran gedacht, dass gleich der Honeyball aus unerklärlichen Gründen aufkreuzt.#c|supergri


----------



## carpfreak1990 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Otto da hast du schon recht, ich bin auch Hvide Sande süchtig aber arbeit geht vor. Aber näschtes JAhr werde ich dir mal besuch abstatten für tag oder so aber dies jahr wird das leider nichts mehr.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Mensch Otto, da warst du aber vorrausschauend. Habe schon wieder daran gedacht, dass gleich der Honeyball aus unerklärlichen Gründen aufkreuzt.#c|supergri



Timo, einige wissenschaftler schreiben, dass ich vorausschauend begabt bin, deshalb versteht man mich nicht immer. Freue mich, dass du mich verstanden hast,  denn ich habe an dich gedacht, da du ja voll im saft stehst, wenn ich dein alter betrachte.  
Nun wollte ich dich nicht verhungern lassen. deshalb habe ich dir "bread and honey" serviert - bin ich nicht lieb zu dem jüngsten boardferkel aller zeiten. :q:q:q gruns, gruns

@ Carpfreak
Jonas, das ist ja nicht schlimm, wenn man hvide sande süchtig ist. Arbeit geht jedoch vor, das ist meine sucht. Wenn du nächstes jahr nach hvide sande fährst - kurz einige tage vorher anrufen - wenn ich im lande bin,  wird ein treffen zustande kommen. Bin gespannt, was für ein freak mir in die arme läuft. :q


----------



## Costas (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> Mein lieber freund costas,
> wir haben uns zwar unterhalten, dass ich nicht auf zwei hochzeiten  tanze, d.h. auch noch aktiv im sachthread werde, da ich nicht die zeit  habe, jedoch dein posting beantworte ich noch.
> Costas, wir haben uns so oft unterhalten auch über gute fachliteratur,  nun haben wir hier eine bibliothek von etwa 5000 fachbüchern, nicht  alles dreht sich um fische, jedoch sind zig hunderte davon, wo das  breite gebiet natur bis hin zur fischökologie durchleuchtet wird,  darunter sind auch reichlich bücher für angler.
> 
> ...



Hallo Otto

Bin zwar kein versierter Tänzer, mache trotzdem gern hier weiter :q. Ich bedanke mich wieder für nützlichen Tipps. Ich habe kürzlich die Rechte für die unterste Stufe unseres Bücherregals erworben und möchte unbedingt die Sammlung an Fischereibücher ausweiten. Wie Du schreibst, in Google, Amazon usw. findet man etliche Bücher, Tipps Hochglanz , Angebote usw. Das nutzt alles nicht, wenn man eben diese Art von Insider-Tipps hat. Es war das Buch von Charles Clover, welches Du mir damals ans Herz gelegt hast. Die anderes sind jetzt auch auf meine Wunschliste vermerkt #6.

Du hast uns über die Jahre viele nützliche Tipps gegeben. Eines möchte ich hier besonders hervorheben, was mir persönlich am meisten weitergebracht hat. Viele Angler verwenden zu viel Zeit für das Studium und die Suche von Angelgeräten und -angeboten zu studieren und zu wenig Zeit für das Studium der Biologie und die Verhaltensweise der Fischarten. 

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## LAC (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo Otto
> 
> Bin zwar kein versierter Tänzer, mache trotzdem gern hier weiter :q. Ich bedanke mich wieder für nützlichen Tipps. Ich habe kürzlich die Rechte für die unterste Stufe unseres Bücherregals erworben und möchte unbedingt die Sammlung an Fischereibücher ausweiten. Wie Du schreibst, in Google, Amazon usw. findet man etliche Bücher, Tipps Hochglanz , Angebote usw. Das nutzt alles nicht, wenn man eben diese Art von Insider-Tipps hat. Es war das Buch von Charles Clover, welches Du mir damals ans Herz gelegt hast. Die anderes sind jetzt auch auf meine Wunschliste vermerkt #6.
> 
> ...



Hallo Costas,
dein posting geht ja wie sahne runter. Freue mich, dass wir die gleichen grundgedanken haben.
Nicht schlecht, dass du jetzt die rechte :q für das unterste bücherregal erworben hast - wie sieht denn die länge aus?:q 
Dann müssen im regal wirklich nur ausgesuchte bücher stehen und nicht touristische fischführer z.b. von hvide sande, wo die fangplätze in form der jeweiligen fischart in zeichnungen angegeben werden, die etwa 2 km lang sind.

Das buch von charles clover, ist der hammer! Du tauchst tief ein und bekommst ein neues bild, was so alles gemacht wird  mit unserer fischfauna durch berufsfischer. 
Wenn du es gelesen hast, wirst du sprachlos sein und verstehst die welt nicht mehr.

Eine liste werde ich für dich erstellen von büchern die sehr gut sind. 
Als ich in barcelona war, habe ich drei bücher  "Saltwater game fisches of the world" an illustrated history, von Bob Dunn und Peter Goadway ISBN l 86513 010 9 gekauft. Dort wird die big game geschichte bestens vorgestellt. Ein super buch - zwei habe ich noch, kannst eins bekommen, wenn du es willst. Bringe es nächstes mal mit.
Was nicht fehlen sollte, ist ein leitfaden, den ich in den 80iger jahren für ein projekt bzw. gewässerwarte geschrieben habe  "gewässergütebestimmung von fließgewässern" anhand von makroskopisch biolischen untersuchungen, dieses sollte nicht fehlen, dann kannst du beim angeln auch noch die gewässergüte feststellen und sollte sie schlecht sein, dieses der zuständigen behörde mitteilen :q dieses kommt dann der natur zugute, da du als naturpolizist fungierst.:q

Wir sehen uns!
Gruß otto


----------



## carpfreak1990 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Otto, das werde ich machen. Ich werd dir ne pn schicken, bevor ich oben bin. Deine nummer habe ich nich um dich anzurufen. So wirds sicherlich auch klappen. Ich bin ein freak der erst Klasse:q.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## FangeNichts5 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> Timo, einige wissenschaftler schreiben, dass ich vorausschauend begabt bin, deshalb versteht man mich nicht immer. Freue mich, dass du mich verstanden hast, denn ich habe an dich gedacht, da du ja voll im saft stehst, wenn ich dein alter betrachte.
> Nun wollte ich dich nicht verhungern lassen. deshalb habe ich dir "bread and honey" serviert - bin ich nicht lieb zu dem jüngsten boardferkel aller zeiten. :q:q:q gruns, gruns


 
Irgendwie ist es ja für mich etwas beschämend: Letztes Jahr im Dezeber kam mir dieser besagte Kaulbarsch in die Hände, im Januar wurde ich dann gewählt, und seitdem gab es keinen anderen mehr, der jünger als ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt war|uhoh:

Wenn ich weiterhin fleißig Beiträge im AB schreibe, ist die Signatur bal voll. Der Ferkelfahnder ist halt gnadenlos....|rolleyes


----------



## kenito (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Timo
Leider bin ich jünger als du:c


----------



## FangeNichts5 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



kenito schrieb:


> @Timo
> Leider bin ich jünger als du:c


 
Aber *noch* kein Boardferkel!


----------



## LAC (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Carpfreak
Jonas, sende dir eine pn, da hast du alle daten.

@ FangeNichts
 Timo, dass der ferkelfahnder gnadenlos ist, kann ich verstehen. Gerade die  jungen burschen beobachtet er, was sie so kraftvoll durch die welt spritzen, da sie beim schreiben gleichzeitig auch noch was anderes im kopf haben, was irdendwie raus muss.:q
Inzwischen hat sich unser kleiner bordie Kenito, mit dem zeigefinger gemeldet, dass er noch jünger ist  und auch schon zu den ferkeln gehört.
Welch eine schweinere, dass du nicht der jüngste bist.:q

Lieber als bordferkel nominiert zu werden, als sich eine verwarnung zu fangen, da man sich nicht in der gewalt hat  und mit boxhandschuhe die worte verteilen - diese sogenannten ko schläger kennen wir ja auch. Sie sitzen irdendwo in der welt und kennen nicht ihre gegner -  hauen aber kräftig drauf los.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Otto
Wahre Worte... Wobei! Hey, was heißt hier "was anderes im Kopf haben"?
Und das jüngste *"offizielle" *Boardferkel bin noch ich, gabe ne offizielle Abstimmung!#6


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Carpfreak
> Jonas, sende dir eine pn, da hast du alle daten.
> 
> @ FangeNichts
> ...


 


@ Otto,#h

was hältst du davon,einen HS Senioren-Trööt aufzumachen?
Dann bräuchten wir uns nicht immer mit dem "spritzigen" Jungvolk rumschlagen?#c


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Otto mach das. freu mich schon dich zutreffen.

@Jürgen möchtest du einen HS tröööööt nur für dich und otto aufmachen ???:q möchtest du uns kein Hvide sande aktuell  mehr schreiben!! Dann fehlt hier doch was .

gruß
Jonas


----------



## angler1996 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

es gäbe da schon noch mehr, die da altersmäßig in Frage kommen könnten, wenn die beiden einverstanden sind.
Son alter Sachse wie ich z.B.
Gruß A.


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo Otto mach das. freu mich schon dich zutreffen.
> 
> @*Jürgen möchtest du einen HS tröööööt nur für dich und otto aufmachen ???*:q möchtest du uns kein Hvide sande aktuell mehr schreiben!! Dann fehlt hier doch was .
> 
> ...


 


@ Jonas,#h

ich würde mit Otto nicht alleine im Club sein.Es gibt etliche
HS-Fans im Board die unterhalb des Bauchnabels schon grau waren,bevor deine Generation vage geplant wurde.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Jürgen#h

Da hast du timo wieder zündstoff gegeben.
Das mag wohl wahr sein, aber ihr beide schreibt ja zu 95% in diesen trööt. Wenn sich die anderen dran beteiligen werden geht es ja. Aber wenn nicht wird es wie ich schon gesagt habe, eure eingener tröööt sein. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen#h
> 
> Da hast du timo wieder zündstoff gegeben.
> Das mag wohl wahr sein, aber ihr beide schreibt ja zu 95% in diesen trööt. Wenn sich die anderen dran beteiligen werden geht es ja. Aber wenn nicht wird es wie ich schon gesagt habe, eure eingener tröööt sein.
> ...


 


@ Jonas,#h

Otto und ich brauchen keinen zweiten "eigenen Trööt",denn
den haben wir per PN schon längst.
Sollte ja auch nur ein Spass sein.:m
Werdet unser z.Teil dummes Geschwätz schon noch etwas länger ertragen müssen.
Und das HS-Aktuell wird es nächstes Jahr im juni und Juli
hoffentlich auch wieder geben.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> @ Otto
> Wahre Worte... Wobei! Hey, was heißt hier "was anderes im Kopf haben"?
> Und das jüngste *"offizielle" *Boardferkel bin noch ich, gabe ne offizielle Abstimmung!#6



Timo, da freue ich mich, dass du unser jünstes ferkel bist. Mich alter bock, haben sie auch schon mal nominiert, jedoch die offizielle abstimmung ergab, dass ich nicht so viel saft abgelassen habe, sonst würde ich jetzt auch unter den abgestempelt schweinen einen platz einnehmen.
Vor jahren habe ich in dänemark, das bertholt brecht stipendium bekommen, mehrere monate habe ich dann im hause von brecht am svendborg sund gearbeitet und nur schweinische gedanken gehabt, selbst die haben nicht gereicht um hier sieger zu werden - muss wohl was falsch machen oder am alter liegen.

@Jurgen Breithardt

@ Otto,#h

was hältst du davon,einen HS Senioren-Trööt aufzumachen?
Dann bräuchten wir uns nicht immer mit dem "spritzigen" Jungvolk rumschlagen?#c 

Jürgen, wenn ich einen HS senioren-trööt eröffne, dann ruf mich bitte sofort an, da ich nicht mehr weis,  was ich mache. Dann ist die zeit gekommen, wo keiner mich mehr versteht. Ich freue mich, dass unter uns, ein spritziges jungvolk sich tummelt, die gierig sind, was wir so machen - sie wollen doch von uns lernen, damit sie ihre kräfte nicht einfach so in die luft verpulvern - denn beim angeln sollte man gezielt vorgehen. 
.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Otto, und weißt du was? Ich habe damals für dich gestimmt:vik:

@ Jürgen
Glaubst du wirklich, dass ein Trööt nur für die "älteren" uns davon abhalten wird, dort zu schreiben|rolleyes|supergri

@ Jonas
Was heißt hier Zündstoff?#c Bei solch auffälligen Beiträgen guckt sich der Ferkelfahnder nicht mal den Trööt an

nochmal @ Otto
Wir kriegen dich noch!:q Sicher!


----------



## kenito (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@Timo, so was kann man sich auch nicht freiwillig andrehen lassen:q
So lange du es noch bist ist es ok.
Aber ich werde vielleciht einmal ein guter nachfolger:vik:
Ok Scherz!
Nächstes Jahr nach HS wann kommen die Heringe nochmal im Frühling?


----------



## LAC (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Otto, und weißt du was? Ich habe damals für dich gestimmt:vik:
> nochmal @ Otto
> Wir kriegen dich noch!:q Sicher!



Timo, danke für deine stimme, jedoch auch diese hat nichts bewirkt, da es halt nicht saftig genug war.
Mich zu fangen ist sehr schwer, da ich glitschig bin wie ein aal und mich bestens bewegen kann im angelwald.
Ich könnte dir jedoch eine freude bereiten und beim nächsten posting, die wörter so setzen, dass du dann im stall der schweine einen bruder bekommst - dann kommt freude auf.
Jedoch bleibe ich lieber draußen und schau mir die ferkelchen an, wie sie sich verhalten.|supergri

Nun etwas lustiges über schweine.
Jedes jahr läuft in dänemark im fernsehen, ein julekalender (weihnachtskalender). Es ist eine sendnung, die sehr lustig gemacht und mit wahrheit behaftet ist - wie man es kennt von loriot.
Es liegt schon einige jahre zurück, da nahm man unseren landstrich aufs korn, da wir ja hier eine schweine- und karttoffelland sind.
Der erste sketsch war, dass ein schweinebauer im studio zu gast war, da er ein buch geschrieben hat über die scheinezucht und dieses verkaufsmäßig ein bestseller wurde. Bei der ansage, dieses "berühmten" menschen, schaute der ansager in eine kamera, die nicht an war und kündigte sein gast an, in der mitte der ansage, bemerkte er es und  drehte sich zur kamera, die ein rotes licht zeigte und an war - dabei entschuldigte er sich. Dieses passiert schon mal hier an der westküste, da alles so hyggelig (gemütlich) ist.
Der fernsehgast bzw schweinebauer wurde vorstellt als bestsellerautor und die kamera schwenkte zu ihm. Da saß ein kleiner rothaariger mann, auf einer richtig dicken couch, verschwand bald darin und kam nicht mit den beinen auf den boden, sie baumelten 10 cm über den boden.  Dann erzählte dieser schweinbauer, warum er dieses buch geschrieben hat. Er hat förmlich bei seinen schweinen gelebt und sich angepasst und nun sein wissen aufs papier gebracht. Das irre war, daß er ständig fragen gestellt bekam, die er beantwortete. Seine antworten jedoch wurden immer verrückter, da er beim luft holen zwischen den wörtern auch noch geräusche wie ein schwein machte, auch bewegungen und zuckungen erfolgten dabei, oft zuckte er und machte laute wie nrrrrr, nrrrrr - halt wie ein schwein sie macht. Es wurde so wild und abstrackt und es war herrlich mit anzusehen. Voll getroffen und schauspielerisch eine große leistung.
Der zweite mann im studio, war ein bauer, der die dickste kartoffel gezüchtet hatte, als man zum kameramann sagt, bitte ein schwenk zur kartoffel, schwenkte dieser auf seine hände, die aussahen wie eine kartoffel. Man hatte sie schön verformt, man entschuldigte sich höflich und dann sah man die kartoffel, die natürlich eine größe einer sau hatte.
Es war grandios diese sendung und ich habe richtig gelacht und gesagt, genau unsere region getroffen.
Am nächsten tag waren die zeitungen voll und die menschen hier im lande haben sich beschwert beim fernsehen - das kann ich nicht verstehen, einige können wohl die wahrheit nicht vertragen.
Timo, so ist es, wenn man unter schweinen sich bewegt, es besteht die chance, da du ja noch jung bist, dass du in nächster zeit, nicht nur nominiert wirst, sondern deine zeilen sich zum bestseller entwickeln, dann wirst du unser jahresferkel und bist der könig unter den schweinen. 
Solltest du dieses glück haben - setze ich dir die krone auf und schreibe ein netten bericht vom jüngsten "schweine-könig" aller zeiten.:q:q:q:q 
Sollten sie dich schlachten, kaufe ich das fleisch und fange damit fische, dann erfoglt auch ein bericht, wo ich den köder vorstelle - könig-timo, als top hechtkiller. :q:q:q:q:q.

Hat nichts mit angeln zu tun aber eine ganz schöne schweinerei die hier abläuft.

@ Kenito - unser jüngstes ferkelchen, du hast getroffen -  im frühling. 
Wann genau ist noch nicht klar, da sie momenatn noch in richtung meer schwimmen und den rückfahrplan noch nicht erstellt haben - jedoch hat mir einer ins ohr geflüstert, wenn es soweit ist,  schicken wir immer einen vor, dann wissen wir es.


----------



## porscher (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

bin ab dem 26. dezember für ne woche in argab.werde live berichten.erhoffe mir aber nicht viel...


----------



## FangeNichts5 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Otto
Mensch Otto, was soll ich noch sagen#c Jetzt ist mein Latein am Ende|rolleyes


----------



## LAC (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> @ Otto
> Mensch Otto, was soll ich noch sagen#c Jetzt ist mein Latein am Ende|rolleyes



Timo, nichts sagen, nur augen auf halten: angler sucht ferkel :q
Gruß


----------



## kenito (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

:vik:ja ok,ist aufjedenfall sicherer will wenn nur für ein wochenende! Wie dieses Jahr hat bock gemacht! 
Vielleciht sieht man sich einmal!
Mal sehen...:q
@Timo
Aber ich brauche noch ewig bis ich so viele Eintröge hab wie du.


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Otto,#h

war dir langweilig,dass du schon jetzt den HS 2011er aufmachst,oder hattest du Angst, dir kommt jemand zuvor?
Was gibt es eigentlich Weihnachten bei euch zu essen,
Schokohasen?#c

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,#h
> 
> war dir langweilig,dass du schon jetzt den HS 2011er aufmachst,oder hattest du Angst, dir kommt jemand zuvor?
> Was gibt es eigentlich Weihnachten bei euch zu essen,
> ...



Jürgen, nein ich hatte keine angst, habe jedoch die nacht durchgearbeitet und legte eine kleine pause ein, da die konzentration nachgelassen hat, da kam ich auf die idee, den bordies ein kleines weihnachtsgeschenk zu präsentierenmit dem hvide sande thread 2011. 
Aber auch da schlich sich ein fehler ein beim einstellen, man wird halt älter.
Was es bei uns zu essen gibt kann ich dir noch nicht sagen - jedenfalls muss inge reichlich brutscheln, da unser haus ja voll wird - ich verteile dann an die kinder gummibärchen.
LG


----------



## Uwe_H (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Vielleicht können wir uns für 2012 auf folgendes einigen:

Wer den ersten Schokoweihnachtsmann gefuttert und die ersten Lebkuchen vernichtet hat, der darf den ersten Dominostein werfen und den 2012er Fred eröffnen!!! :g


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Vielleicht können wir uns für 2012 auf folgendes einigen:
> 
> Wer den ersten Schokoweihnachtsmann gefuttert und die ersten Lebkuchen vernichtet hat, der darf den ersten Dominostein werfen und den 2012er Fred eröffnen!!! :g


 



Hallo Uwe,#h

ein fairer Vorschlag.Hätte aber noch eine Alternative zu bieten:

Wer am 13.6.2011 den längsten Horni fängt,der fängt an.
Wir sind beiden zur gleichen Zeit oben,und Otto wird den Spass bestimmt auch mitmachen.:m
Oder wir sehen es einfach als Ottos Privileg als Eingeborener an.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,#h
> 
> ein fairer Vorschlag.Hätte aber noch eine Alternative zu bieten:
> 
> ...



Diesem Wettbewerb stelle ich mich gerne...nur weiss ich nicht ob es am 13. klappt...ich hab schließlich Frau und Hunde dabei, geangelt wird auch, aber nicht nur und ausschließlich. In erster Linie brauch ich frische Luft, Ruhe, Auslauf, und gelegentlich mal einen Fisch...:vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Diesem Wettbewerb stelle ich mich gerne...nur weiss ich nicht ob es am 13. klappt...ich hab schließlich Frau und Hunde dabei, geangelt wird auch, aber nicht nur und ausschließlich. In erster Linie brauch ich frische Luft, Ruhe, Auslauf, und gelegentlich mal einen Fisch...:vik:


 

@ Uwe,

bis auf den Hund trifft auch alles für mich zu.Komme auch am
11. und mache Sonntags erst mal auf gemütlich.Montags möchte ich dann frische Heringe in der Pfanne haben.Bleibe
allerdings nur eine Woche und will noch auf Lachs.Werde also
auch nicht viel Zeit für die Schleuse haben.
Wo hast du deine Unterkunft?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Uwe,
> 
> bis auf den Hund trifft auch alles für mich zu.Komme auch am
> 11. und mache Sonntags erst mal auf gemütlich.Montags möchte ich dann frische Heringe in der Pfanne haben.Bleibe
> ...



Meine Unterkunft??? Ich sitze quasi an der Quelle...an der Quelle für Gummibärchen, ordentlichen Kaffee und feiste Fische!!! :k

Ich bleibe aber für zwei Wochen, Lachse würde ich auch gerne mal fangen, jedoch ist mri dafür die Zeit zu schade, ausserdem viel zu stressig. Ich kümmer mich da lieber mal um andere Sachen im Urlaub.
Mal schauen ob die Hechte im Mühlteich wieder nachgewachsen sind nach drei Jahren, die Äschen im Bach gut abgewachsen sind, es noch Heringe Mitte Juni gibt, der P&T vernünftige Fische eingesetzt hat und die Seehunde genug zu fressen haben.


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Meine Unterkunft??? Ich sitze quasi an der Quelle...*an der Quelle für Gummibärchen*, ordentlichen Kaffee und feiste Fische!!! :k


 



|supergri|supergri|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Anderer Vorschlag: Wer 2011 (bis Mitte Dezember) den größten Hornie fängt, der darf den 2012er Thread eröffnen.

Und wer eröffnet jetzt den 2011er Sachthread? Auch der, der den größten Hornhecht gefangen hat (nachweislich)? 

Ich könnte mit 68cm vorlegen#6


----------



## Uwe_H (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Anderer Vorschlag: Wer 2011 (bis Mitte Dezember) den größten Hornie fängt, der darf den 2012er Thread eröffnen.
> 
> Und wer eröffnet jetzt den 2011er Sachthread? Auch der, der den größten Hornhecht gefangen hat (nachweislich)?
> 
> Ich könnte mit 68cm vorlegen#6



Freds dürfen erst mit dem Erreichen der Volljährigkeit eröffnet werden...:vik:

Zumindest Freds von großer Tragweite...#h


----------



## FangeNichts5 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Freds dürfen erst mit dem Erreichen der Volljährigkeit eröffnet werden...:vik:
> 
> Zumindest Freds von großer Tragweite...#h


 
Nur weil du keinen Hornhecht von über 68cm dieses Jahr hattest, wa?#d     :q


----------



## Uwe_H (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Nur weil du keinen Hornhecht von über 68cm dieses Jahr hattest, wa?#d     :q



Nö, weil ich bereits über 18 bin!!! #6

Ich angle nicht um mich mit anderen Anglern an der Länge der gefangenen Fische zu messen...das ist nicht mein Ding! Ich angle, wenn ich aus Zeitgründen überhaupt einmal angle, um des Angelns willen.
Der Weg ist das Ziel, nicht der Fisch, Zielfisch quasi...mein Ego verlangt nicht langen Fischen zur Politur, mir reicht es zur Genüge wenn ich satt bin oder werde, dazu dedarf es nicht Fisch, es darf gerne auch Fleisch sein, manchmal geht auch Salat, aber bitte nicht zu oft.
Es ist wohl auch eine Frage des Alters, dass die Länge der Fische in den Hintergrund rückt.
Wenn Du mal so richtig alt geworden bist wirst Du eines merken: Es kommt nicht darauf an wer den längsten Fisch fängt, es kommt darauf an, wer am längsten Fische fängt!!! #c


----------



## FangeNichts5 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Uwe
Da schreibst du wahre Worte!!#6
Es kommt mir aber auch meistens nicht auf die Fischgröße an, sondern auf das Erlebnis. Und wenn ich etwas fange, ist es ein umso schöneres Erlebnis.
Aber man sollte auch keine großen Unterschiede beim Alter machen, zumindest nicht beim Angeln|supergri


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Nur weil du keinen *Hornhecht von über 68cm* dieses Jahr hattest, wa?#d :q


 

Timo,#h

mit untermassigen Fischen protzen,na das ist aber schon leicht daneben. |supergri


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> @ Uwe
> Aber man sollte auch keine großen Unterschiede beim Alter machen, zumindest nicht beim Angeln|supergri



Ich mach ja keine großen Unterschiede beim Alter #c ...um den Fred erstellen zu können solltest Du 18 sein , Du bist aber 15...das macht einen Unterschied von 3 Jahren aus, das ist kein großer Unterschied...ausser, dass Du mit 18 volljährig bist #6 und mit 15 eben noch nicht. #d

Was sind schon drei Jahre...eigentlich nichts...:q

Außerdem mache ich diesen klitzekleinen Unterschied nicht beim Angeln sondern bei der Erstellung eines Freds...:vik:

Mir gehts auch nicht um das Erlebnis, sondern ganz einfach nur um meine Ruhe...aber als junger Spritzer hat man die Ruhe zumeist noch nicht so sehr nötig. |rolleyes


----------



## leif88 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich finde der mit den meisten Beiträgen macht den Thread 2011 auf oder was meint ihr?

Gruß Leif


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



leif88 schrieb:


> Ich finde der mit den meisten Beiträgen macht *den Thread 2011* auf oder was meint ihr?
> 
> Gruß Leif


 


Hallo Leif,#h

schon gesehen,der ist bereits auf.Es geht um *2012*.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Timo, einen hornhecht von 68 cm länge hat jürgen auch schon gefangen. Seiner war jedoch wie eine spiralfeder gedreht, damit er ihn ins säckchen verpacken konnte, ausgestreckt kam ein "knuppel aus dem sack" der die metermarke überschritten hatte. :q
In den ersten wochen sind diese kapitalen hornhechte in hvide sande, wobei jürgen ihn nicht dort  gefangen hat.


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Timo, einen hornhecht von 68 cm länge hat jürgen auch schon gefangen. Seiner war jedoch wie eine spiralfeder gedreht, damit er ihn ins säckchen verpacken konnte, ausgestreckt kam ein "knuppel aus dem sack" der die metermarke überschritten hatte. :q
> In den ersten wochen sind diese kapitalen hornhechte in hvide sande, wobei jürgen ihn nicht dort gefangen hat.


 


Otto,#h

egal wie lang er war.In der Pfanne sind die Stücke auch nur 15cm lang und schmecken nicht anders als Timos 68er.:m
Timo,übe weiter und mach dich nicht von fremden Fängen
abhängig.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> egal wie lang er war.In der Pfanne sind die Stücke auch nur 15cm lang und schmecken nicht anders als Timos 68er.:m
> Timo,übe weiter und mach dich nicht von fremden Fängen
> ...


Jürgen, da gebe ich dir recht, es kommt nicht auf die länge an -  denn ein 15 cm stück bleibt 15 cm, jedoch auf den durchmesser, denn der kann sich gewaltig verändern, es hat etwas mit der gesamtlänge - bei fischen - zu tun. Der fischgeschmak bleibt, jedoch bevorzugt der eine, dicke stücke und der andere muss sich mit dünne zufrieden geben.:q:q
Das soll aber Timo egal sein, denn bei der richtigen montage und zur richtigen zeit, hat Timo auch dicke am haken.
Wenn er in hvide sande ist und du solltest zufällig auch hier sein, dann werden wir mit ihm mal auf hornhecht gehen - ist ja ein lieber junge. :q:q:q:q
Dann werden wir ihm alles zeigen -  wie man sie überlistet.
Einen besseren fangplatz wird man kaum finden für hornhechte in europa - ich kenne keinen.


----------



## Balouderbaer (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Otto,

das war eine richtige Entscheidung den Thread 2011 einzurichten!#6
Ich finde es auch nicht gut, dass man um das Eröffnen des Threads rumbuhlt, denn es steht nur einem zu den jährlichen Thread zu eröffnen!
*UND DAS BIST DU!!!!*#h

Ich wünsche Inge und Dir ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch in das neue Jahr (auch von Laura & Nicole)!
Dieses wünschen wir natürlich auch allen Boardies.

Manfred


----------



## carpfreak1990 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> Jürgen, da gebe ich dir recht, es kommt nicht auf die länge an - denn ein 15 cm stück bleibt 15 cm, jedoch auf den durchmesser, denn der kann sich gewaltig verändern, es hat etwas mit der gesamtlänge - bei fischen - zu tun. Der fischgeschmak bleibt, jedoch bevorzugt der eine, dicke stücke und der andere muss sich mit dünne zufrieden geben.:q:q
> Das soll aber Timo egal sein, denn bei der richtigen montage und zur richtigen zeit, hat Timo auch dicke am haken.
> Wenn er in hvide sande ist und du solltest zufällig auch hier sein, dann werden wir mit ihm mal auf hornhecht gehen - ist ja ein lieber junge. :q:q:q:q
> Dann werden wir ihm alles zeigen - wie man sie überlistet.
> Einen besseren fangplatz wird man kaum finden für hornhechte in europa - ich kenne keinen.


 
Hallo Otto, 

Da gebe ich dir recht, einen besser kenne ich nicht und möchte ich auch nich haben.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## FangeNichts5 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> 
> Da gebe ich dir recht, einen besser kenne ich nicht und möchte ich auch nich haben.
> 
> ...


 
Stimmt, Hvide Sande ist einfach unübertroffen|supergri

@ Otto
Ja, wenn das passt, und Jürgen dann auch da ist, könnt ihr mir zeigen, wie man die Dicken zieht Jürgen hatte mir seinen Termin im Juli schon gemailt. Wenn es passt, bin ich auch dann da.#6


----------



## LAC (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Balouderbaer

Hallo Manfred, 
nicht so viel dickes, wir sind doch freie menschen, da kann jeder von den etwa 80.000 bordies hier, einen thread über hvide sande eröffnen, um sein wissen zu vergrößern. :q da ja reichlich gepostet wird.:q:q:q
Wünsche dir und familie frohe weihnachten und einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr, sowie gesundheit und viel glück beim angeln.
LG Otto

@Carpreak
Jonas,  einen platz, wo solch ein fischreichtum von hornhechte zu finden ist, kenne ich nicht in europa, obwohl ich reichlich  angelplätze in ländern kenne, die am mittelmeer, atlantik, ostsee sowie nordsee liegen - norwegen klammere ich mal aus. 
Des öfteren habe ich mich mit Jürgen über hornhechte  unterhalten. der sich ja  auch auskennt in europa und ein top angler ist.  Er bestätigte mir dieses auch, sagte jedoch: dass er eine stelle in norwegen kennt, wo er kapitale hornhechte gefangen hat, jedoch nicht in diesen schulen (stückzahlen) vorkommen, wie in hvide sande. Das glaube ich ihm, denn es hat etwas mit dem gewässer zu tun, in hvide sande ziehen sie alle durch die Schleuse bzw. stehen davor, deshalb findet man dort die unvorstellbaren mengen an hornhechte in allen größen auf kleinsten raum.
Das ist in anderen ländern nicht gegeben, da sammeln sich die kleinen und jagen in ufernähe und die größeren an der oberfläche in tieferen gewässer und man ist froh, wenn man 8 stück am nachmittag gefangen hat. Das kann man in hvide sande in einer stunde. 
Mir sind jedoch die stückzahlen egal, da ich meisten nur für drei stunden ans gewässer gehe - das reicht mir, um frische luft und neue kraft zu tanken und auch fischmäßig. 
In hvide sande laufen jedoch "angler" rum, die von sonnenaufgang bis -untergang angeln, eine person zum schlachten und reinigen dabei haben und nach getaner arbeit, ein ölfass - voll mit hornhechte - nach hause rollen.  Das ist die kehrseite, wo wir angler mit zu kämpfen haben , da sie krank sind und haben nur eins im kopf, wie komme ich an geld. 
In norwegen hat man durch die ausfuhrbeschränkung einen riegel davor geschoben, warten wir mal ab, was sich dänemark in der nächsten zeit einfallen lässt, wie man diesen menschen das handwerk legt. Zwei stellen könnten dieses regulieren, die gemeinde, die es jedoch mit anderen augen betrachtet, sowie das land, dann geht es allen an den kragen.
Erfreulich ist ja, dass in letzter zeit des öfteren kontrollen durchgeführt werden, da ja reichlich personen dort ohne erlaubnis angeln.

@ FangeNichts
Timo, wenn Jürgen nicht in der zeit anwesend ist, kannst du mit mir einen nachmittag mal gehen - wir haben ja noch zeit bis die hornhechte hier sind.


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Stimmt, Hvide Sande ist einfach unübertroffen|supergri
> 
> @ Otto
> Ja, wenn das passt, und Jürgen dann auch da ist, könnt ihr mir zeigen, wie man die Dicken zieht Jürgen hatte mir *seinen Termin im Juli schon gemailt*. Wenn es passt, bin ich auch dann da.#6


 

Hallo Timo,#h

der Juli ist in HS für die Großen zu spät.Da schwimmt nur noch das Kroppzeugs bis 70cm rum.Ende April bis weit in den
Mai kannst du die starken Jungs fangen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## leif88 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Oh da sieht man wieder wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil frohe Weihnachten und ein fischreiches Jahr 2011 Gruß Leif


----------



## LAC (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen Breithardt

Jürgen, du fragtest gestern, was es bei uns weihnachten zu essen gibt und nanntest einen schokoladenhasen. Nun machen wir uns schon seit tagen gedanken, was wir alles auftischen, da 15 familienangehörige uns weihnachten überfallen. Inzwischen steht es fest und man hat mich verdonnert, mit liebe, fernöstliche kleine kostbarkeiten herzustellen, nur weil ich mich in japan rumgetrieben habe. Ich muss jetzt sushi machen und alles was mit meerestieren zu tun hat bis hin zur bouillabaisse. Inge zaubert die kraftvollen sachen im ofen und pfanne. 
Als nachtisch für die kinder stelle ich den in solingen gekaufen karton haribotüten auf dem boden, sie werden glücklich sein und darin angeln.  

Hier meine arbeitsliste für sushi:

Miesmuscheln-nigiri mit petersilie;
Advovado-nigiri mit schwarzem pfeffer:
Garnelen-s sushi á la miss saigon, tokio, 
düsseldorf bzw. hvide sande; :q
Sushi mit frischen edelfischen;
Japan-nigiri mit shiitake-pilzen;
Handgerollte temaki mit frischkäse und kräutern.
Als krönenden höhepunkt, werde ich Umekyo-natto-maki mit pfaumenmus machen, da leckt man sich die finger nach und bekommt schlitzaugen, damit man alles schärfer sieht.:q

Wenn du oder auch andere die rezepte haben möchtest, kann ich sie per pn senden.

Außerdem werde ich eine dänische spezialität anbieten, nicht bakskuld, getrocknete plattfische, die hier in der region angesagt sind, sondern : Gravad sild 

Hier das rezept:
Man nehme 6 heringe, säubert sie, entfernt die gräten sowie die rückenflosse und klappt sie auf.(können auch aus dem gefrierfach kommen).
Man nimmt dann einen esslöffel zucker, einen esslöffel salz, 1/2 teelöffel mit weißen pfeffer und zwei löffel trokenen dill, und vermischt dieses und streut es über die heringe.
Dann nimmt man ein bund frischen dill, säubert ihn und zerschneidet ihn in kleine stücke und bestreut damit die heringe zusätzlich.
Dann nimmt man 1 dl öl mit zwei löffel essig mit dill und schüttet dieses unter die heringe, die in einer schale liegen.
Über die heringe deckt man eine alufolie und macht kleine löcher darin,  sogenannte luftlöcher.
Dann stellt man diese zubereiteten heringe einen tag im kühlschrank.
Dazu reicht man einen senfdressing.
Rezept:  1 löffel süßen und zwei löffel sauren senf, 2 löffel getrockneten dill, 1 löffel zucker, 3 löffel dillessig - dieses mischen und der senfdressing ist fertig.

Wenn du es fertig hast, ruf mich an, dann komme ich vorbei.

Und noch ein kleines rezept zur weihnachtszeit:
Eine forelle filetieren und in dünne scheiben schneiden, dann diese scheibe auf eine alufolie legen, mit zitrone beträufeln und mit salz und pfeffer versehen, ein loberblatt, wacholderbeeren und mit dillspitzen bestreuen.
Die ganze folie mit inhalt (forellenscheibe mit zutaten) zu einer rolle drehen und einen tag oder zwei im kühlschrank stellen.

Auf schwarzbrot mit butter ist es ein genuss.

Lass es dir schmecken.

Grus Otto


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen Breithardt
> 
> Jürgen, du fragtest gestern, was es bei uns weihnachten zu essen gibt und nanntest einen schokoladenhasen. Nun machen wir uns schon seit tagen gedanken, was wir alles auftischen, da 15 familienangehörige uns weihnachten überfallen. Inzwischen steht es fest und man hat mich verdonnert, mit liebe, fernöstliche kleine kostbarkeiten herzustellen, nur weil ich mich in japan rumgetrieben habe. Ich muss jetzt sushi machen und alles was mit meerestieren zu tun hat bis hin zur bouillabaisse. Inge zaubert die kraftvollen sachen im ofen und pfanne.
> Als nachtisch für die kinder stelle ich den in solingen gekaufen karton haribotüten auf dem boden, sie werden glücklich sein und darin angeln.
> ...


 



Hallo Otto,#h

den Aufwand würde ich für meine Sippe nicht machen,sollen
zum Japaner gehen.
Das graved lässt sich auch bestens mit Makrele machen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## okram24 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hmm Otto, da läuft eimnem ja schon beim Lesen das Wasser im Munde zusammen!


----------



## LAC (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,#h
> 
> den Aufwand würde ich für meine Sippe nicht machen,sollen
> zum Japaner gehen.
> ...



Jürgen, du hast gute ideen, als sushi angesagt war, kam ich auf die idee, unsere sippe beim frühstück, mit einem spezial sushi zu überraschen, 
"Noriblätter gefüllt mit jysk penge - à la west coust", damit wir abends gemeinsam essen beim japaner und jeder mit der rolle sein essen bezahlen kann.
Da wäre schon beim frühstück freude aufgekommen, denn die wörtliche übersetzung dieses von mir kreierten sushi lautet: nori = seetang und jysk penge (nennt man hier) = schwarzgeld 
Das wurde abgelehnt, da wir dieses nicht haben und nicht weihnachtlich ist, ich wollte dann diese sushis auf rote julemützen servieren, damit wir uns diese auf den kopf stülpen und  als weihnachtsmann auftreten und froh lockend singen. Das war dann soviel des guten.

Nun rolle ich sie mit der hand - sind aber schnell zubereitet, darauf habe ich schon geachtet.

Betreffend graved makrele, dieses habe ich noch nicht versucht, kann mir jedoch vorstellen, dass dieses auch super ist. Werde mir mal eine frische im sommer kaufen, da es zu mühsam ist, sie zu angeln - sind kaum noch welche da.


@ Okram
Hallo mein freund, ja so soll es ja sein, wie im first class hotel . es sind nur worte,  die zubereitung ist einfach - wobei die sushis  sehr gut schmecken. Die kinder bekommen jedoch eine tüte haribo. Nach japanischer art, müsste ich drei stück auf einem tangblättchen legen und damit der teller gefüllt aussieht, die stäbchen daneben legen.:q
Die fernöstliche küche ist schon gut, aber man muss mit überraschungen rechnen, zum glück haben sie jedes gericht, nicht nur auf fotos abgebildet in den lokalen, sondern auch noch die gerichte aus kunststoff nachgebildet, wie sie in natura aussehen.  Das kam nicht nur mir zugute, sondern auch denen, die nicht lesen können.

Das nächste mal, wenn du eine meeräsche in hvide sande fängst, bereite sie mal nach graved art zu. Es könnte sein, dass sie gut schmeckt, wobei die meeräsche ein ganz besondern geschmack hat, der schon lecker ist. 

Betreffend es besonderen geschmacks, fällt mir gerade etwas ein.
In den südlichen ländern, fressen sie natürlich auch allen dreck, dieses habe ich an mehreren stellen schon beobachtet, das schärfste war in tellaro (italien), da  beobachtete ich angler, die ständig dicke meeräschen hoch von einem felsen gefangen haben. Ich wunderte mich darüber, da sie sich normal nicht an steilküsten aufhalten. Es waren kapitale brocken und sie fingen reichlich. Dann wollte ich mir diese unterwasserlandschaft bzw fanggebiet mal näher ansehen und habe einen tauchgang gemacht. Ich bekam einen schock, denn dort endete ein kanalisationsrohr, welches einen durchmesser von etwa 2,5 m hatte. Zig meeräschen schwammen zwischen toilettenpapier und schei..e  im und um das rohr. Ich wunderte mich schon als ich auf dem wege dahin war, da das wasser trübe wurde.  Direkt darüber haben die angelr auf den felsen gestanden und die kaptalen meeräschen gefangen. Als fangfrische delikatesse wurden sie dann in der region in fischlokalen angeboten. Es liegt etwa 40 jahre zurück, ich hoffe es hat sich geändert, wobei ich stellen kenne, wo es heute so noch ist.:q

Bei graved dominieren die gewürze, ich glaube die fischsorte ist zweitrangig. Da denke ich an einige krabbenarten und weinbergschnecken, die haben kein geschmack, jedoch mit kräuterbutter schmecken sie gut - brotstücke könnte man auch als ersatz nehmen, :q  Bei einigen regenbogenforellen aus den put&take anlagen, falle ich auch immer drauf rein, ich mache sie nur noch mit reichlich kräuter an, damit der schlammige geruch verschwindet. Nicht all haben diesen, jedoch siehst du es ihnen nicht an.

Wann kommst du nächstes jahr nach hvide sande ? Ruf mal an, wenn du hier bist.
LG




bzw. hier laufen mehr chinesen rum, sushi essen gehen


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Betreffend graved makrele, dieses habe ich noch nicht versucht, kann mir jedoch vorstellen, dass dieses auch super ist. Werde mir mal eine frische im sommer kaufen, da es zu mühsam ist, sie zu angeln - sind kaum noch welche da.


Bei graved dominieren die gewürze, *ich glaube die fischsorte ist zweitrangig.* Da denke ich an einige krabbenarten und weinbergschnecken, die haben kein geschmack, jedoch mit kräuterbutter schmecken sie gut - brotstücke könnte man auch als ersatz nehmen, :q Bei einigen regenbogenforellen aus den put&take anlagen, falle ich auch immer drauf rein, ich mache sie nur noch mit reichlich kräuter an, damit der schlammige geruch verschwindet. Nicht all haben diesen, jedoch siehst du es ihnen nicht an.








@ Otto,#h

bezüglich des Fisches muß ich dir widersprechen.Letztes
Jahr hatte ich gebeizten Mahi Mahi zu Hause,war mit das
beste in dieser Zubereitungsart was ich je gegessen habe.
Wobei graved Heilbutt auch nicht übel ist,aber nicht ganz 
so zart.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

hey otto, 
den sild werde ich auf jeden fall an weihnachten probieren. 

ich kann mich auch gut an die schaufenster in den restaurants in japan erinnern. das war sehr hilfreich in einem land in dem so gut wie niemand english oder deutsch spricht. 
trotzdem war die überraschung oft sehr gross wenn dann das essen auf dem tisch stand.
wenn du zeit hast schick mir doch mal deine sushi rezepte, ich hab hier in stuttgart mal nen super lecker sushi-kurs gemacht.
wir sehen uns im mai in hvide sande
guss oalv und claudia 

an alle hvidesande fans:
ich wünsche euch frohe weihnachten, 
nen guten rutsch ins neue jahr 
und viel fisch
olav


----------



## kenito (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Danke  dir/euch auch
Mal sehen was nächstest Jahr kommt...:vik:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Otto,

Du gibt dir aber mühe mit dem essen. Da bekommt man ja gleich hunger:q. 

Wenn ich Sushi essen gehen dann haben ich ein super laden in Hamburg gefunden, der macht leckers Sushi und man kann dort all you can eat machen. Es ist nur ein probelm dort, das machmal der Laden sovoll ist das man keinen platz mehr bekommt. 

Kannst du mir mal bitte sagen ob es in Hvide Sande und umgebung einen Sushi laden gibt. Ich kenne auch nur ein Chinesen in der umgebung und das ist der Chinese in Ringköbing im Hafen, war dort aber schon zwei drei jahr nicht mehr also weiss ich auch nicht, ob es den noch gibt.


gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> 
> Du gibt dir aber mühe mit dem essen. Da bekommt man ja gleich hunger:q.
> 
> ...


 




Hallo Jonas,#h

dieses Jahr gabs ihn noch.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Jürgen, 

Das ist ja mal eine aussage, wie gesagt war dort 2-3jahre nicht mehr. War zwar in Ringköbing aber nicht dort im Hafen. Werde dann dort näschtes mal hin gehen.
Das essen war gut als ich das letzte mal da war, dies ist auch schon paar jahre her als wir dort essen waren.


gruß
Jonas


----------



## porscher (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

so.in einer woche gehts wieder richtung hvide sande.


----------



## LAC (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen, danke für die info, also ist der fisch nicht zweitrangig, ich habe bis jetzt nur hering, forelle und lachs so zubereitet. Dachte an schnecken, muscheln und einige krabbenarten die kaum eigengeschmack haben, die kann man zwar gewürzmäßig toll zubereiten, jedoch findet man die gewürze gut, brotkrümel oder stücke vom bierdeckel, kann ich auch so zubereiten mit dem gleichen geschmack :q
Wir haben mal einen panierten bierdeckel in der pfanne in öl gebraten, der scmeckt wie ein schnitzel aus dem supermarkt - kein scherz - lach :q:q

@ Olav-aus-zuff
Olav, dass glaube ich dir, mit den problemen in japan, da sich in diesem bereich kaum was verändert hat. Nun war ich anfang der 70ger jahre dort, es war grausam, es fing schon am flughafen an, dort wurde ich abgeholt von einer japanerin, mit der ich in paris schon gespräche geführt habe. Als ich in tokio, die lange rolltreppe zur halle runter fuhr, bekam mich einen schock, es war eine menschenschungel und alle sahen für mich gleich aus. Auf dem bahnhof, wenn ich mit dem zug unterwegs war, konnte ich nur zahlen lesen, wusste aber nicht wo die züge hinfahren, verpassste drei züge bis ich es wusste. Egal welche person ich fragte,  sie gingen weiter oder ich wurde bespuckt, da zu der zeit, der vietnam krieg noch am brodeln war und sie dachten ich wäre ein amerikaner. In den unterführungen saßen verkrüppelte menschenund waren am betteln, es waren opfer von der atombombe, die die amerikaner abgeworfen haben, sie hassten förmlich jede langnase, wie sie die europäischen menschenschlag nennen. Dann habe ich mir einen wagen gemieten und bin kreuz und quer durch japan gefahren - an jeder kreuzung musste ich stehen bleiben und die japanischen schriftzeichen vergleichen, mit denen auf der strassenkarte - war der hammer, was ich dort in der zeit alles erlebt habe. Mich zieht es nicht mehr so doll dort hin, außer ihr macht einen neuen film, dann bin ich dabei.
Olav, ihr könnt froh sein, dass sie euch bei den fimaufnahmen, als das schlachten der delphine begann, nicht eingelocht haben - da kennen sie kein pardon - sie hätten dir nur reis gegeben, kein sushi in der zelle.
Rezept werde ich dir senden per pn.
LG auch an Claudia.

@ Carpfreak
Jonas, der schein trügt, ich habe mir sushi röllchen ausgesucht, die schnell zubereiten werden können. Heute wollte ich einige zutaten in nr. nebel kaufen, da traten die ersten probleme schon auf.
Den sushi laden in hamburg,  kenne ich, ich glaube, er liegt am ende der reeperbahn und ist stänig voll, da läuft ein laufband an der theke vorbei und man kann sich, das schönste sushi röllchen nehmen, wenn man am anfang sitzt. Ich glaube sie haben ein zeitlimit für ein essen angesetzt.
Ich wollt dort am sylvesterabend mit inge essen gehen, da wir  nachmittags in hamburg landeten und von den kanaren kamen, da habe ich einen blick reingeworfen und gedacht, hier können wir um 20 uhr gut essen gehen - es war nicht möglich, eine schlange stand vor der tür, als wenn es etwas umsonst dort gibt.
Betreffend eines fernöstlichen speiselokal, am nabel der welt, in hvide sande kenne leider keins, ich kenne reichlich buden dort, wo man aus der hand auch am tisch was essen kann und sich anschließend den finger ablecken kann und dabei denkt, es wäre ein sushi röllchen. 
Hier an der westküste, kenne ich nur eins, was wirklich spitze ist und auch preiswert. Es liegt in varde am marktplatz, nähe der bibliothek, dort kannst du sushi essen aber auch noch andere gerichte vom buffet, soviel du kannst. Ist wirklich spitze und eine fahrt dort hin lohnt sich immer. 
Hier ein link:
http://www.visitwestdenmark.com/tys...d.htm?wbc_purpose=Basic&WBCMODE=.&CallerUrl=1


@ Jürgen, ich glaube du meinst das sushi restaurant auch, was ich meine in hamburg, ich entsinne mich noch daran, dass wir uns darüber unterhalten haben. 
Jürgen, du liegst doch nur einen sprung von der hochburg der japaner entfernt - da findet man schon was gutes.
Die haben sich ganz schön entwickelt dort, habe mal nachgeschaut, als du es erwähntest.  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japaner_in_D%C3%BCsseldorf
Bin erstaunt


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen, danke für die info, also ist der fisch nicht zweitrangig, ich habe bis jetzt nur hering, forelle und lachs so zubereitet. Dachte an schnecken, muscheln und einige krabbenarten die kaum eigengeschmack haben, die kann man zwar gewürzmäßig toll zubereiten, jedoch findet man die gewürze gut, brotkrümel oder stücke vom bierdeckel, kann ich auch so zubereiten mit dem gleichen geschmack :q
> Wir haben mal einen panierten bierdeckel in der pfanne in öl gebraten, der scmeckt wie ein schnitzel aus dem supermarkt - kein scherz - lach :q:q
> 
> @ Olav-aus-zuff
> ...


 

Hallo Otto,#h

der Link den du für Jonas genannt hast,funktioniert nicht.

In Düsseldorf gehen wir gerne zum Japaner,kennen mehrere.
Jedoch hat der beste (Nippon Kan) vor 1-2 Jahren nach Ärger
mit den Behörden leider geschlossen.Er war der erste in Düsseldorf und lag mitten im japanischen Viertel.Schade drum,habe noch keinen adäquaten Ersatz gefunden.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen
neben dem kom(m)ödchen in der altstadt, ist auch eines der ersten jap. restaurants gewesen. Ob es heute noch dort ist, kann ich nicht sagen - ist nicht meine revier.
Jonas soll einfach - Big World Varde, Asiatisches Restaurant eingeben und es erscheint.  Hier ein neuer link
http://www.visitwestdenmark.com/tys...d.htm?wbc_purpose=Basic&WBCMODE=.&CallerUrl=1
Gruß Otto

Nachsatz: jetzt klappt der link für jonas auch.


----------



## Michael_05er (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo zusammen,
ich lese ja in letzter Zeit kaum noch Zeitung, nur am Wochenende beim Frühstück. Beim Feuermachen ist mir dann aber ein Bild aufgefallen, und ich habe mal den Artikel dazu gelesen. Hier hab ich ihn im Netz gefunden: http://www.abendblatt.de/reise/article1370418/Wo-der-Wind-jetzt-Lieder-singt.html Ich muss gestehen, ich hättte am liebsten Frau und Hunde ins Auto gepackt und wäre nach Hvide Sande gefahren. Lest den Artikel, schließt die Augen und denkt ans Meer. Frohe Weihnachten, einen guten Rutsch und noch viele schöne Jahre in Hvide Sande wünsche ich Euch allen hier!
Wehmütige Grüße aus dem Süden,
Michael


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hej Michael,
wie wahr, ich hoffe das ich/wir im Januar wieder ne Woche hochkommen.
Allen hier ne schöne Weihnacht und ein guten Rutsch.
viele Grüße
Carsten


----------



## carpfreak1990 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Otto, 

Ich habe mir das von dir genannte restaurant  mal angeguckt. Sieht ja nicht schlecht aus. Wenn wir oben mal wieder essen gehen, werde ich díes vorschlagen. 

Hier mal ein link zum Sushi restaurant: http://www.sushi-circle.de/ueberuns.html Aber soweit ich weiss gibt es kein zeitlimit dort. Aber an der Reeperbahn ist der laden nicht er ist in den Colonaden, diese ist in der nähe vom Jungfernstieg und der Binnen Alster.  In Hamburg gibt es ja nicht nur ein einen oder zwei sushi läden. Dies ist aber einer der bekannteren läden.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Michael / @ carsten
Guter artikel - so kann es sein.
Wünsche euch beiden frohe weihnachten und einen guten rutsch.
Gruss Otto

@Carpfreak
Jonas, ich kann es dir nicht mehr genau sagen, ob es am ende der reeperbahn war, da wir uns in dem dreieck reeperbahn / jungfernstieg bewegt haben. Wir kamen ja vom flugplatz und hatte unseren wagen mit und ich war froh, dass ich dort einen parkplatz gefunden habe. Ist auch egal, vielleicht haben sie nur diese zeitbegrenzung an diesem letzten tag des jahres am spätnachmittag gemacht, als ich mir den laden angeschaut habe. Jedenfalls wollten wir dort abends sushi essen,  leider war alles belegt. Dann haben wir göttlich zugeschlagen und reichlich gelacht, da wir stilvoll bei einem türken auf der reeperbahn in seiner waschküche -die er selbst gefliest hat - uns ein dönerteller reingezogen haben , als ich dann auf türkisch bestellte: bir ayran lüften, kam freude auf und wir haben uns über sein land unterhalten  und vieles mehr. Ich bin ja ein halber türke, nicht vom blut, jedenfalls habe ich  längere zeit in der türkei verbracht, als dieser türke. Er kam aus Diyarbakir, die hochburg der kurden, als er mir sein haus erklärte wo es liegt, sagte ich, dass kenne ich, da fehlen die scheiben.:q Wir haben herrlich gelacht, denn dort haben sie keine scheiben nur gitter und holzplatten vor den löchern. Hinterher saßen drei türken bei uns am tisch -   hat uns sehr gut gefallen und war lustig. 
Jedenfalls sind wir auf den strassen in hamburg - mit einer flasche sekt in den händen - ins neue jahr gerutscht und haben uns das feuerwerk am jungfernstieg angesehen, war super. Zwei stunden später waren wir zuhause und haben die ruhe genossen.
Das werde ich jetzt auch.
Gruß otto


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

hey otto, du weist doch : nicht erwischen lassen. auch nicht beim filmen.
bist du eigentlich wieder auf skype zu erreichen? 
ich schick die mal ne pn


----------



## Costas (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo

Hvide Sande schaffte heute mal die nationalen Nachrichten. Es wurde dort heute gegen 9:15 Uhr die kälteste Temperatur in Dänemark seit 9 Jahren gemessen: -21,5 °C. 

Mein Auto hat nur -19° C um die gleiche Zeit angezeigt. Eisfischen ist bald angesagt, wenn es so weitergeht.

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## FangeNichts5 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hvide Sande schaffte heute mal die nationalen Nachrichten. Es wurde dort heute gegen 9:15 Uhr die kälteste Temperatur in Dänemark seit 9 Jahren gemessen: -21,5 °C.
> 
> ...


 
So nah am Meer ist das schon ne Leistung.#6
Wir haben hier z. Z. "nur" -11°C


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> So nah am Meer ist das schon ne Leistung.#6
> Wir haben hier z. Z. "nur" -11°C


 


Wir +2°C :q
Habe aber trotzdem wieder 1,5 Std.Schnee schippen müssen.|gr:

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## jottweebee (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



olav-aus-zuff schrieb:


> hey otto,
> bist du eigentlich wieder auf skype zu erreichen?
> ich schick die mal ne pn




Die GEZ-Fahnder haben seinen Zugang gesperrt!!!!!!


----------



## Michael_05er (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Wir +2°C :q
> Habe aber trotzdem wieder 1,5 Std.Schnee schippen müssen.|gr:
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


Bei uns ist -3°C, und es regnet. Auch nicht das wahre! Dann lieber Schnee schippen...


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Bei uns ist -3°C, und es regnet. Auch nicht das wahre!* Dann lieber Schnee schippen...[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## angler1996 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

wir habe kein Grad und es regnet, Schnee schippen ist trotzdem angesagt. Der Schneepflug hat die Einfahrt wieder zu geschoben. Ich mag diese Typen.
Gruß A.


----------



## Michael_05er (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Michael_05er schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bei uns ist -3°C, und es regnet. Auch nicht das wahre!* Dann lieber Schnee schippen... *
> ...


 
Bei Glatteis aufn Allerwertesten zu fallen ist auch nicht Rückenschonend!


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> *Bei Glatteis aufn Allerwertesten zu fallen ist auch nicht Rückenschonend![/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kenito (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

bei uns scheint die sonne aber um 8 Uhr waren es -12°c#h


----------



## FangeNichts5 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



kenito schrieb:


> bei uns scheint die sonne aber um 8 Uhr waren es -12°c#h



Kann ich nur bestätigen (sind ja auch nur 15-20km Luftlinie).

@ Jürgen
Gute Besserung! Ist ja nicht so schön...
Ich schippe auch immer kräftig Schnee, wir hatten aber noch nicht so viel wie ihr. Wenn ich alles, was bisher gefallen ist, zusammenzähle, kommen wir vielleicht auf 35-40cm, zur Zeit liegen ca. 15cm#h


----------



## carpfreak1990 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Costas, diese Temperaturen sind wirklich gresslig. Wir haben nur -3°C und Sonne. Wollte vorgestern noch mal das Jahr ausklingen lassen mit ner Zanderrunde, aber bei -9,7°C war es mir doch zukalt. Trozt Thermoschuhe und dicker Klamotten. Ich hoffe ja das ich näschte woche nochmal nen versuch zustarten zukönnen. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen (sind ja auch nur 15-20km Luftlinie).
> 
> @ Jürgen
> *Gute Besserung!* Ist ja nicht so schön...
> Ich schippe auch immer kräftig Schnee, wir hatten aber noch nicht so viel wie ihr. Wenn ich alles, was bisher gefallen ist, *zusammenzähle*, kommen wir vielleicht auf 35-40cm, zur Zeit liegen ca. 15cm#h


 


Hallo Timo,danke #h

Wir werden jetzt auf etwa 1m kommen.Bei uns dürften Stadtweit noch einige hundert Autos von aufgetürmten
Schneemassen blokiert sein.Wissen nicht mehr wohin mit dem Mist.Werde am WE evtl.mal 30 Kubikmeter bei Ebay für 
Selbstabholer einstellen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Jürgen, 

Wird es zum Sofortkauf oder zur Auktion eingestellt. Noch ein tipp von mir, denk dran nicht nur in Deutschland reinsetzen sonder Weltweit, dann wirst den sicherlich ein Käufer finden :q.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Olav-aus zuff

Olaf, ich arbeite momentan mit mein tragbares gerät, die infizierte kiste steht in der ecke ohne festplatte - es kommt ein neuer, dann wird alles installiert.
Pn ist angekommen - super sache, was ihr vor habt, ich bin dabei und lasse mir was gutes einfallen. Rufe dich in den abendstunden an.

@ Jottweebee
Jürgen wir haben doch keine GEZ fahnder in dänemark - bei uns läuft alles über breitband. Bald habe ich jedoch auch skype installiert. Ich hoffe du bist noch in den wärmeren regionen, fährst du auch noch nach portugal oder bleibst du in spanien.

@ Costas 
wir hatten - 21 Grad heute morgen um 7.00 uhr - ich dachte irgend etwas läuft da falsch, jedoch an der tankstelle in nr. nebel, wurde - 20 Grad angezeigt.
Ich kam gar nicht aus dem bett, inge musste mich mit hammer und meissel, heute morgen befreien - alles war steif und die bettdecke war gefroren. Bei einem haus von uns, ist die warmwasserleitung eingefroren, arbeite den ganzen tag schon dran und habe es immer noch nicht gefunden. In der bude sind es 35 grad - in einer wand sitzt der eisproppen.

@ Jürgen, du kannst doch kleine weihnachtsmänner aus dem schnee machen und die verkaufen, dabei ein packzettel, mit gerduckten text:

Weihnachtsmann 2010 aus schnee,  
          vergängliche ware

Handschriftlich das erstellungsdatum mit temperaturangaben und signatur.

Die nasse pappkiste mit packzettel kann sich der käufer, wenn sie trocken ist, ins wohnzimmer hängen.
Kannst mir auch einen weihnachtsmann senden.

Eifacher ist einfach eine pappkiste, mit schnee füllen:dazu einen packzetel mit dem text
SCHNEE AUS SOLINGEN
- alles ist vergänglich -
(handschriftlich, die auflage, datum/temperatur/signatur)
Dann hast du ein kleines multiple und kannst es als mailart versenden.

Ich bin verrückt, aber ich würde es machen - geht auch mit frische fische.

Kannst du dich erinnern, museum düsseldorf!?

Nun mach hin, bevor der schnee weg ist - Ich habe in faaborg in der kunsthalle mit schnee mal ein werk gemacht. Lauf der Zeit - veränderte sich täglich. 
Gruß Otto


----------



## FangeNichts5 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen, du kannst doch kleine weihnachtsmänner aus dem schnee machen und die verkaufen, dabei ein packzettel, mit gerduckten text:
> 
> Weihnachtsmann 2010 aus schnee,
> vergängliche ware
> ...


 
Otto, warum denn nicht "Made in Solingen"? Dann erhoffen sich die Leute ein Schneemännchen mit Eisklinge in der Hand


----------



## jottweebee (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jottweebee
Jürgen wir haben doch keine GEZ fahnder in dänemark - bei uns läuft alles über breitband. Bald habe ich jedoch auch skype installiert. Ich hoffe du bist noch in den wärmeren regionen, fährst du auch noch nach portugal oder bleibst du in spanien.

Hallo Otto.
Ich bleibe erst einmal in Spanien. Bin momentan in Denia.
Wenn ich nach Portugal fahre, dann erst Ende März. Vorher ist das Wetter durch den Atlantik nicht so gut. Das Mittelmeerklima ist an der Ostküste von Spanien besser im Winter.
Aber mit der Angelei ist es in Portugal besser. Die Spanier haben alles leer gefischt.
Wenn man sieht, was die Fischerboote nach einer Ausfahrt mitbringen, dann kann man besser im Bett liegenbleiben.


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

*Otto,mach dein Postfach leer!*

Gruß
Jürgen #h


----------



## LAC (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen
Timo hatte eine gute Idee, hier habe ich dir die karte gemacht, 
mach hin, druck sie aus und bei ebay unter kunst (multiples) einstellen. 5 Euro startbeginn
Text dazu: Schneemann mit zwei haselnussaugen und einer mohrrübennase.​*
Schneemann*
          - made in solingen -


          Multiple / Auflage 2o10       
Jürgen Breithardt
 24,12.10

Kannst ein foto machen und auch einstellen .Herstellung ist einfach, ein
schneeball machen, zwei haselnüsse als augen reindrücken und die möhrrübe darunter, - aber nicht so tief, dann sind sie nicht jugendfrei.

Mach hin -  ich ersteigere eine.
Gehe hoch bis 30 euro.
Sollte ich  sie bekommen schreibst du mir noch dazu : für Otto

Sag bescheid, wenn sie bei ebay drin ist.

Ich sende dir die spezialsalbe,, damit du keine kalten finger bekommst.
Gruß Otto 

@ jottweebee
Jürgen, das glaube ich dir, dass dort kaum noch fisch ist, sie fangen alles was sich bewegt im wasser, egal wie groß sie sind. So ist es auch auf den kanaren.
Wünsche dir noch schöne tage und ein frohes weihnachtsfest sowie einen guten rutsch.
Otto
. ​


----------



## LAC (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen, kannst mir eine pn schicken, habe schnell 10 nachrichten gelöscht. Antworte jedoch erts nach 24.00 uhr.
Gruß Otto


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen
> 
> *Timo hatte eine gute Idee, hier habe ich dir die karte gemacht, *
> *mach hin, druck sie aus und bei ebay unter kunst (multiples) einstellen. 5 Euro startbeginn*
> ...


 


@ Otto,#h

euch fehlte noch die Reife für ein so ernstes Thema.|abgelehn
Ich friere dir so ein Teil ein,für die 30€ kannst du dann lieber 
einen Lachs mitbringen,den wir dann gemeinsam essen.
Salbe brauchst du keine schicken,will Torsten erledigen.
So,keine Zeit mehr,muß gleich auf den Kölner Weihnachtsmarkt Reibekuchen essen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Otto,#h
> 
> euch fehlte noch die Reife für ein so ernstes Thema.|abgelehn
> Ich friere dir so ein Teil ein,für die 30€ kannst du dann lieber
> ...



@ Jürgen, du täuscht dich mit der reife, ich bin so reif, dass ich inzwischen schon zum fallobst gehöre :q es ist ein reifeprozess der bis zur zersetzung geht. Jedoch hast du recht, es ist ein ernstes thema, wobei du mit dem schneemann dem käufer, einen schnellen zersetzungsprozess zeigst - den er nicht erlebt hat - jedoch die spuren sieht, durch die veformung der kiste durch die nässe und sich darüber  gedanken macht, wie er aussah bzw. es stattgefunden hat, jedoch nimmt er an der zersetzung der mohrrübe und nüsse noch teil.
Sollte er noch jung sein, kann er sein leben lang sich die weitere zersetzung ansehen, bis der nagel durchgerostet ist und die pappschachtel von der wand fällt. 
Jürgen nun werde ich dieses nicht erleben, da ich mit verzinkten nägel arbeite, aber bring mir solch eine kiste mit, damit ich immer an dich denke - du bekommst dafür einen lachs. :q
Eine frage habe ich noch, soll er zum essen sein, oder möchtest du ihn zum aufhängen, als kunstwerk haben, damit du immer an mich denkst, wenn er sich langsam zersetzt.
Nun kann ich den zersetzungsprozess bei mir einleiten und wenn ich es für richtig empfinde, stoppe ich ihn, damit du noch besuch empfangen kannst. :q
Ich emfehle dir aber eine lachs zum essen, damit der besuch ihn genießen kann, denn meine vertrocknete gräte an der wand, die wird ihm sicherlich nicht munden, jedoch entwickelt sie dann ein ernstes thema - da möchte ich gerne dran teilnehmen.
Du bekommst also von mir zwei lachse, einen zum essen und einen, für die wand,  damit wir beim essen ein erstes thema habe.

Ich hoffe dir haben die reibekuchen geschmeckt und du hast an mich gedacht - wie ich leide und hast drei mehr gegessen. Hier kann man keine reibekuchen kaufen - ein weihnachtsmarkt fehlt auch, d.h. in esbjerg hat man jetzt mal 4 buden aufgestellt neben der eisbahn, die auf dem marktplatz ist.
Ich kämpfe hier mit dem frost - es ist grausam diese kälte. 
Gruß Otto


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen, du kannst doch kleine weihnachtsmänner aus dem schnee machen und die verkaufen, dabei ein packzettel, mit gerduckten text:

Weihnachtsmann 2010 aus schnee, 
vergängliche ware

Handschriftlich das erstellungsdatum mit temperaturangaben und signatur.

Die nasse pappkiste mit packzettel kann sich der käufer, wenn sie trocken ist, ins wohnzimmer hängen.
*Kannst mir auch einen weihnachtsmann senden.*

Eifacher ist einfach eine pappkiste, mit schnee füllen:dazu einen packzetel mit dem text
SCHNEE AUS SOLINGEN
- alles ist vergänglich -
(handschriftlich, die auflage, datum/temperatur/signatur)
Dann hast du ein kleines multiple und kannst es als mailart versenden.

Ich bin verrückt, aber ich würde es machen - geht auch mit frische fische.

Kannst du dich erinnern, museum düsseldorf!?



@ Otto,#h

klar kann ich mich noch ans Museum erinnern,war echt beeindruckend.So etwas mit einem Fachmann gemeinsam zu betrachten bringt doch mehr.#6
Wollte dir eigentlich den gewünschten und signierten Schneemann senden,aber bei den Paketlaufzeiten zu Weihnachten bringe das wohl nichts.Werde dir statt dessen einen kleinen Handspiegel schicken,dann kannst du auch jeden Morgen einen Weihnachtsmann sehen.
Werde den Spiegel auch signieren und mit der Nr.1 heraus-
schicken.|wavey:

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Jürgen, du kannst doch kleine weihnachtsmänner aus dem schnee machen und die verkaufen, dabei ein packzettel, mit gerduckten text:
> 
> Weihnachtsmann 2010 aus schnee,
> vergängliche ware
> ...



Hallo Jürgen,
dieses ist nicht schlecht, denn wenn ich armer angelboard poet morgens mit der zipfelmütze aus dem bett steige und im spiegel schaue, denke ich dann an dich und habe jeden tag weihnachten.
Ich denke da an das bild "der arme poet " von spitzweg.
Hier ein link, damit du es dir vorstellen kannst.
http://www.ansichtskarten-center.de...4drsiru9tf7fbv8qjapg1&w=1280&h=770#Ziel219602

Gruss otto


----------



## Uwe_H (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @Wollte dir eigentlich den gewünschten und signierten Schneemann senden,aber bei den Paketlaufzeiten zu Weihnachten bringe das wohl nichts.Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



Ich glaube, das hast Du noch nicht ganz verstanden...:m

Ich würde ja noch drei Stücke Kohle als Knöpfe dazulegen, falls doch noch etwas Schnee ankommt, so könnte man wenigstens den letzten Rest einschmelzen mit Hilfe eines Kohlenfeuers.


@Otto: das ist eine super-Idee, ich probiere das jetzt aus. #q


----------



## porscher (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

fahre am sonntag für eine woche richtung argab.ist noch jemand zu dieser zeit vor ort?


----------



## LAC (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Uwe-H
Richtig - eine zündene idee |supergri wo die gedanken grenzenlos werden.|supergri|supergri

@ Porscher
Hallo, über weihnachten und neujahr sind ja hier in der region reichlich menschen. Darunter sind sicherlich auch angler, wobei die temperaturen nicht gerade zum angeln einladen -  wobei es ideal ist fürs eisangeln auf dem fjord, jedoch gefährlich, da der wasserspiegel  sich ständig verändert.
Nun hatten wir -20 grad, da kann es sein, dass die randgebiete sich zum eisblock entwickelt haben.
Sicherlich wirst du an der schleuse angler finden, ich bin zwar da, gehe aber nicht bei diesen temperaturen angeln. 
Jetzt ist es gut auf dorsch an der langen mole - wenn keine wellen sind - sonst wirst du eine eisskulptur.
Bei diesen temperaturen, ist die rolle ein eisklumpen und die  schnur eine eisstange. Wobei heute die sonne gescheint hat bei -10 grad.
Wünsche dir jedoch erfolg beim angeln und berichte mal, was du gefangen hast.


----------



## Angelprofesor (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

|wavey: Wünsche allen Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch. #:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Und das nun auch noch stilgerecht, schliesslich geht es um DK, auf dänisch
*Hej allesammen,
Jeg vil herved ønske jer og jeres familier rigtig glaedelig jul.#6
Tusind tak for det forgangne aar og held og lykke for 2011.
Venligst*
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## LAC (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Angelprof
auch dir ein schönes weihnachtsfest und einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr!

@ MeFo-Schreck
Axel, ich bin erstaunt über deine stilgerechten zeilen aus der ferne, ich hätte es ohne übersetzer, schlechter gemacht.
Pn ist angekommen und ich wünsche dir und familie auch ein gesegnetes weihnachtsfest und ein frohes neues jahr, gesundheit und reichlich fische.
Gruss Otto


----------



## carpfreak1990 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

FROHE WEIHNACHTEN EUCH ALLEN.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## leif88 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Frohe Weihnachten und ein fischreiches Jahr 2011
Gruß Leif;-)


----------



## okram24 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Frohe Weihnachten an alle HS-Freunde!


----------



## LAC (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo #h
wünsche allen hier im board, den freunden, den vielen bordies sowie den lesern die sich mit der angelei befassen, ein gesegnetes weihnachtsfest sowie ein gesundes und erfolgreiches neues jahr.
Ich drücke ihnen die daumen für das jahr 2011 und singe im stillen für sie.

_Ihr fischlein kommet, oh kommet doch all, zum kescher her kommet zum anglers stall._:vik:
LG


----------



## goeddoek (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Was für ein schönes Lied, Otto #6 Das noch vom Hvide Sande Chor vorgetragen und ihr wärt wochenlang die Nummer Eins der Charts 

*Wünsche auch allen HS-Fans ein glædelig Jul* :m


----------



## Uwe_H (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Auch von mir ein gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest!!!

@Otto: Du hast Fische im Stall??? Oder doch nur einen???
Oder war das jetzt nur, damit es sich reimt???


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo #h
> wünsche allen hier im board, den freunden, den vielen bordies sowie den lesern die sich mit der angelei befassen, ein gesegnetes weihnachtsfest sowie ein gesundes und erfolgreiches neues jahr.
> Ich drücke ihnen die daumen für das jahr 2011* und singe im stillen für sie.*
> 
> ...


 


@ Otto,#h

bitte halte dich auch dran.:q

Gruß und noch schöne Feiertage,

Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Harti (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

ich wünsche allen ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest. Ob mit der Familie oder vor der Klimperkiste. 
Die Nächte sind sehr lang und da bleibt viel Zeit vom nächsten Urlaub in HS und den grossen Fischen zu träumen.

Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich seit dem 13.12. nicht on Board war. Ich werde mich jetzt mal daran machen die seitdem geschriebenen Beiträge (101)#6 durchzuschmöckern.

@Jürgen
dein Paket geht nächste Woche mit ganz frischer Ware raus.:g

Man sieht sich!|wavey:

Torsten


----------



## LAC (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ goeddoed
Georg, damit der song mehr als nur wochenlang in den charts zu hören ist, sondern sich auch noch vergoldet, sollten die bordies vom anglerboard diesen song singen z.b. beim nächsten angelbordtreffen in hvide sande. :q
 Einen besseren, bzw. auch artgerechten verantsaltungort wie hvide sande kenne ich nicht. Hvide sande ist halt, der nabel zur welt - wie die einheimischen ihre stadt nennen. Eine konzertmuschel, die für eine gute akustische qualität sorgt, steht an der schleuse für den chor bereit. 
Diese bretter der welt, warten förmlich auf den chor. 
An der spitze steht unser lieber bordie uwe und bläst tief ins horn. Diese kombination, seine lockrufen die höchste qualität aufweisen und die rauchigen und mit alkohol geschmierten  stimmen vom chor, locken nicht nur die fische an, sondern auch menschen aus aller welt.

Die medien berichten dann: von den anglern, denen die fische zu füßen liegen - so ist es halt beim schlagerstar.

@ Uwe-H
Uwe, wie siehst aus, mit deinem langhorn, könntest du lockrufe schaffen, die nicht nur unter die haut gehen, sondern auch unterwasser die fische berühren.

Ich habe das wort ausgewählt, weil es sich reimt, jedoch alles was sich reimt ist nicht gut, wir wollen ja keine bierzeitung machen, wir wollen die hitparade stürmen - dehalb auch deine nomminierung als bläser. Ich schreibe den text dann noch um.
@ Jürgen,
ich halte mich dran, da ich als kleinkind dieses lied schon auswendig gelernt habe, ist es kein problem für mich. Ich summe es jetzt täglich so vor mich hin und suche die passenden worte - damit die angler, die nicht im chor vetreten sind, an der schleuse es singen können, wenn sie keinen erfolg haben. Irgendwie muss man ihnen doch  hilfe anbieten.:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ goeddoed
> Georg, damit der song mehr als nur wochenlang in den charts zu hören ist, sondern sich auch noch vergoldet, sollten die bordies vom anglerboard diesen song singen z.b. beim nächsten angelbordtreffen in hvide sande. :q
> Einen besseren, bzw. auch artgerechten verantsaltungort wie hvide sande kenne ich nicht. Hvide sande ist halt, der nabel zur welt - wie die einheimischen ihre stadt nennen. Eine konzertmuschel, die für eine gute akustische qualität sorgt, steht an der schleuse für den chor bereit.
> Diese bretter der welt, warten förmlich auf den chor.
> ...


 


@ Otto,#h

damit wird man bestimmt die Seehunde vertreiben,aber ob
sich die Heringe dadurch locken lassen? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Die Rettung könnte "Fabi" mit dem Song of Cuba sein.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

hey otto, 
dein gravad sild rezept war super lecker heute. 
nur das mit dem anrufen haben wir vergessen, sorry


----------



## LAC (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Jürgen,
die songs von diesem leider verstorbenen sänger der schwergewichtsklasse, laufen des öfteren hier im radio und ich höre sie aus dem fenstern der autos, die in hvide sande nachts auf den parkplätzen stehen. Ich glaube, dasss die heringe dieses lied schön kennen und es meiden. 
Ich glaube nicht, wenn sie diesen love song singen und ihre power bait finger ins wasser halten, dass dann ein hering inbeißen würde. :q

Ich habe den text schon verändert und summe ihn schon:



Ihr Fischlein kommet  o kommet doch all
zum Kescher her kommet in Anglers Stall
und seht was  in dieser hochheiliger Nacht
der Vater am Wasser für Freude uns macht

O  seht im Eisfach im nächtlichen Stall
seht hier bei des Lichtleins hellglänzendem  Strahl
in reinlichen Folien das himmlischeTier
viel schöner und holder  als Engel es sind

Da liegt es das Fischlein in Folie noch roh
Mama  und Papa betrachten es froh
die redlichen Hirten knien betend davor
hoch  oben schwebt jubelnd der Engelein Chor

viiideeee sannndeeee 
​ 
  Uwe, blas du jetzt mit deinem horn,  die frohlockenden töne dazu.                                 :q


@ Olav-aus-zuff
Olav da freue ich mich mit dem gravad, das mit dem anruf holen wir nach - in 5 minuten.
Gruß Otto




​


----------



## Uwe_H (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Uwe-H
> Uwe, wie siehst aus, mit deinem langhorn, könntest du lockrufe schaffen, die nicht nur unter die haut gehen, sondern auch unterwasser die fische berühren.



Klar geht das...ich kann die Tröte auf der Schleuse stehend ins Wasser halten und dann feste reintröten...dann gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:

1.) Es blubbert fürchterlich und es passiert nichts!!!
2.) Es blubbert fürchterlich und ein Wal taucht auf der alle Seehunde auffrisst.

Die dritte Möglichkeit wäre, dass rein gar nichts passiert, aber das schließe ich jetzt einfach mal aus...Blubberbläschen wird es bestimmt geben.

Zur Untermalung des ganzen HS-Songs könnte ich noch ein lilafarbenes Pumpnebelhorn beisteuern, das Teil macht einen Wahnsinnsrabbatz und liefert einen ganz sonoren tiefen Ton der durch Mark und Bein geht und jegliche Nebenlabnk zu durchdringen mag...wenn wir also das Horn zum Einsatz bringen würde man auch in Norre Nebel und dahinter in den Genuß kommen.


----------



## Uwe_H (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen,
> die songs von diesem leider verstorbenen sänger der schwergewichtsklasse, laufen des öfteren hier im radio und ich höre sie aus dem fenstern der autos, die in hvide sande nachts auf den parkplätzen stehen. Ich glaube, dasss die heringe dieses lied schön kennen und es meiden.
> Ich glaube nicht, wenn sie diesen love song singen und ihre power bait finger ins wasser halten, dass dann ein hering inbeißen würde. :q
> 
> ...



Ich hab da noch ein paar Silben ergänzt, sonst geht es mit der Melodie nicht auf.
Das Lied kenne ich nur zu gut, seit November bestimmt 250 Mal mit Schülern geübt, und das seit fast 20 Jahren...seufz...ich kanns bald auswendig...

Frohe Töne geht klar...lockend mal sehen obs klappt, das sehen wir dann im Kescher.


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen,
> die songs von diesem leider verstorbenen sänger der schwergewichtsklasse, laufen des öfteren hier im radio und ich höre sie aus dem fenstern der autos, die in hvide sande nachts auf den parkplätzen stehen. Ich glaube, dasss die heringe dieses lied schön kennen und es meiden.
> Ich glaube nicht, wenn sie diesen love song singen und ihre power bait finger ins wasser halten, dass dann ein hering inbeißen würde. :q
> 
> ...


 


Mensch Otto,

du bist ja ein echter Pööt.#6


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Mensch Otto,
> 
> du bist ja ein echter Pööt.#6
> 
> ...



Jürgen,
wie soll ich dieses nur verstehen, denn mit dem  pööt,  willst du sagen: dass jürgen von manger, aus dem kohlenpott am werke war.|bla::q
Diese Lied wurde bekannt durch den hofkapellmeister schulz,  im jahre 1790, der in kopenhagen am dänischen königshof war. Er wollte mit volkstümlichen liedern eine kulturelle und sittliche förderung des volkes erreichen - eine sittliche förderung des volkes streben wir mit der abgeänderter form auch an,  jedoch gezielter, für die sittenstrolche in hvide sande.:q
Uwe, leckt sich schon die lippen, damit er beim blasen keinen fehler macht, zum glück hat er es schon über 200 mal versucht. Das ist gewaltig, ich glaube er kann es blind und wird mit dem langrohr sogar im dunkeln fertig - genial.

Dieser hvide sande anglerchor mit langhorn wäre dann eine zweite musikalische sensation in dänemark, selbst "sussi und leo" die  in skagen über jahre eine volksbelustigung waren und eine symbiose aus kult und kitsch sind, fliegen rock und haare hoch, wenn sie von den stimmen der angler und vom ton des langrohrs getroffen werden.

An der schleuse, werden die besucher wunderkerzen anzünden, wenn der chor singt und uwe am blasen ist.zeigen 

Sebst die fische sind beeindruckt und werden uns ein wasserballett  zeigen, welches erste sahne ist. Mit den schwänzen werden sie uns ihre tänzerische kunst zeigen und ihre  akrobatischen bewegungen zeigen, dabei brüllen die seehunde vor freude und winken mit der flossen.

Hvide sande ist schon eine reise wert  - ihr kinderlein kommet o kommet doch all :q


----------



## Uwe_H (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich hab e gerade probiert Schneemänner für ebay zu bauen...-8°C, leider alles Pulverschnee...der ist dann schon vor der Entstehung verpustet.

Nun ja, ich bleibe dran am Projekt.


----------



## LAC (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Uwe-H
Uwe, du bist doch schon bekannt wie ein buntes huhn, nun willst du mit den schneemännern auch noch in der kunst aufsehen erregen - ebay ist nicht der richtige platz - eArt.de ist etwas besser.
Noch besser sind jedoch sammler, denn die kaufen alles.
LG


----------



## Uwe_H (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Uwe-H
> Uwe, du bist doch schon bekannt wie ein buntes huhn, nun willst du mit den schneemännern auch noch in der kunst aufsehen erregen - ebay ist nicht der richtige platz - eArt.de ist etwas besser.
> Noch besser sind jedoch sammler, denn die kaufen alles.
> LG



Huch, und wieder was gelernt!!!
Man kann doch nie bekannt genug sein...ich fand die Schneemannnummer so abgedreht, dass sie einfach mal gemacht werden muss, ich steh ja total auf Installationen und Happenings...#6


----------



## LAC (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Huch, und wieder was gelernt!!!
> Man kann doch nie bekannt genug sein...ich fand die Schneemannnummer so abgedreht, dass sie einfach mal gemacht werden muss, ich steh ja total auf Installationen und Happenings...#6



Uwe, der bekanntheitsgrad ist schon wichtig in der kunst, jedoch entsteht der woanders und nicht in der rumpelkammer von ebay.
Es ist schon etwas abgedreht und richtig gemacht, könnte es ein kleines kunstwerk werden - nun musst du nicht wie rembrandt malen können, jedoch reichlich gedanken dir machen - es läuft unter konzeptkunst  - und diese dann so umsetzen, dass daraus ein künstlerisches werk entsteht.
Das problem ist, dass die mehrzahl, daran versagt, da die umsetztung etwas mehr verlangt als nur eine gute idee.
Kannst mir mal einen schicken.


----------



## Uwe_H (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Meine Idee war gewesen den Schneemann in einer Flasche zu errichten, quasi à la mode d'une bâteau de bouteille...du verstehst???

Der Witz wäre, dass die Nüsse und die Möhre direkt im Wasser landen und so schneller vergehen, außerdem wären die Reste des Schneemannes für den Sammler greifbar, die Verfärbung des Wassers durch die Vergammelung der Nüsse, die Geruchsentwicklung wenn man mal öffnet.
Auf das Etikett der Pulle könnte man ein Bild des Schneemannes applizieren bevor er in die Flasche ist, das ganze handsigniert.
In die Flasche mit hinein würde ich die Biographie des jeweiligen Schneemannes als Flaschenpost dazupacken. Einlaminiert in Folie, wasserfest und unvergänglich.
Jeder Schneemann bekommt natürlich einen Namen...

Je länger ich drüber nachdenke, um so mehr fällt mir ein...

Der Höhepunkt der Aktion wird sein, dass ich einen Schneemann einfrieren werde und diesen Schneemann dann in einer kleinen mobilen Gefriertruhe im Juni mit nach Hvide Sande nehme. Dort wird er dann am St.Hans Aften die Motorhaube meines Autos zieren und seine Vergehung und Einschmelzung neben dem St. Hans Feuer videomäßig dokumentiert, unterlegt mit einem sonoren Nebelhorntuten aus meinem Longhorn, welches so lange anhalten wird bis der letzte Tropfen verdunstet ist und das Tuten im ewigen Nichts verschwindet. Das wäre dann eine wunderschöne Installation...geben wir ihr den Namen "nur weißer Schnee in der Sonne verschwindet schneller als weißer Sand in den Fluten der Nordsee" - "nichts ist vergänglicher als Sylt, Hvide Sande Ahoi"

Nach einem Moment der Stille spiele ich dann den amerikanischen Zapfenstreich aus "Verdammt in alle Ewigkeit" auf dem Alphorn. 

Der Witz wird sein, dass ich mir ein Schneemannskostüm anziehe und somit genau wie der Schneemann aussehe der gerade dahinschmilzt. 

Am Ende ziehe ich das Kostüm aus, habe die Watbüx drunter und marschiere dann einfach in den Fjord mitsamt dem Horn und lasse die Schallwellen auf der Wasseroberfläche reflektieren, gebrochen durch kurze kabbelige Wellen, spiele dann "Tequila" und nur die Videokamera wird Zeuge sein wie ich den Abend ausklingen lasse.

Das Video stelle ich bei Youtube ein, mache kräftig Werbung bei facebook dafür und das Ding wird ein Selbstläufer.

Die Finanzierung des Projektes stelle ich durch Crowdfunding sicher. Du siehst Otto, ich habe an alles gedacht!!!


----------



## LAC (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Uwe
das sind ja wahnsinnige gedanken, die du hast |uhoh::q Mach dir nicht so viele gedanken, bring einfach eine video kamera mit und dann machen wir was. Wichtig ist, dass  mehrere schneemänner hier auch noch ankommen und auch dein langhorn. Denke nicht dabei an die vermarktung bzw. geld, sondern wie setze ich die idee um. Wenn die idee gut ist -  mach dir keine gedanken betreffend der sponsoren, da werde ich schon welche finden, eines meiner leichteten arbeiten.
Nächste jahr wird auf dem ringköbingfjord in nymindegab eine eisinstalltion entstehen, darüber wird eine video dokumentation erstellt, wie sie sich langsam zersetzt - hat etwas mit kunst und natur zu tun.
Vor jahren stand ich mit sarah kirsch in verbindung, da ich einen text von ihr, mit beeren auf eine landstrasse schreiben wollte. Diese aktion sollte über video bzw. fotos festhalten werden, wie die beeren langsam von fahrzeugen zerdrückt werden und verschmiert  bis zur unlesbarkeit. Habe es leider noch nicht gemacht, jedoch wird der tag noch kommen.
Nun genug, bring den ganzen kram mit.


----------



## Uwe_H (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Kannst du vielleicht etwas Schnee für mich konservieren??? Das würde es erheblich vereinfachen...|rolleyes

Von Fahrzeugen verdrückte Beeren...hmmmm...da muss doch noch was drum herum um das Volk wach- und aufzurütteln.

Vielleicht solltest Du für jede zerquetschte Beere auf dem benachbarten Acker eine Kerze anzünden lassen...wenn alle Beeren kaputt sind brennen alle Kerzen, der Schriftzug ist für kurze Zeit wieder zu lesen bis er endgültig erlischt, eine Luftaufnahme aus einem Hubsteiger macht das Ergebnis deutlich...Beeren, das Sinnbild der Fruchtbarkeit und das Licht des Lebens, die Beere verschwindet mit ihr die Nahrung, kurz danach das Licht  und somit das Leben...und wer hat es zerstört??? Genau, der Mensch mit seinen Autos...#c


----------



## LAC (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Uwe,
ich bin erstaunt, ich glaube ich stelle dich als künstlerischen berater bzw. als assistenten ein, dann muss ich mich nicht mehr so quälen und lege ich mich auf die faule haut und angle ein wenig. :q
Beteilige dich auch am umsatz, sollte er jedoch zurück gehen, wird der verlust abgezogen vom gehalt.:q 
Ich würde an deiner stelle, musik und die bildende kunst verbingen und als ein ganzes präsentieren, bis du weltweit gefragt bist.
Sollte es nicht klappen, hast du freude gehabt und kannst sagen, ich habe immer gearbeitet und meine ideen verwirklicht.:q


----------



## Uwe_H (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Danke Otto...wir können ja mal zusammen eine Installation machen...Ich stecke voller Ideen, nur bin ich eben kein bildender Künstler, da komm ich mit den Füßen nicht auf den Boden. Ideen habe ich, umsetzen kann ich es nicht, dabei wäre ich gerne mal, und Spaß kann ich immer und jederzeit haben.

Mich beeindruckt immer noch deine Geschichte von der Insel Lyö und den Karnickeln...


----------



## LAC (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Uwe,
dass dich die hasengeschichte bewegt hat verstehe ich gut, nun bist du ja ein jäger und liebst die tiere, was jedoch dort auf der insel abgelaufen ist, soll jeder erfahren, da es unvorstellbar ist und der es gelesen hat, die welt nicht mehr versteht.

Die insel lyö ist eine kleine idyllische, kitschige insel, die in der ostsee vor faaborg liegt, wo man gut angeln kann. Nur wenige menschen wohnen dort, die famlien kann man an zwei hände ablesen. Vor fast jedem gehöft ist ein ententeich und die kinder sagen: köpfchen in dem wasser, schwänzchen in die höh.  
Zwei besonderheiten- die einmalig in dänemark sind - kann diese insel aufweisen. 
1.) dort ist die kleinste post von dänemark -  ein häuschen von 1,2 x 1,2 m, wo eine beauftragte die post, durch eine außenklappe entgegen nimmt. Im innenraum passt gerade mal ein stuhl, der sicherlich zum ausruhen gedacht ist  oder auch für ein nickerchen, nach dem hochbetrieb .:q  
2.) die insel hat den einzigen rundfriedhof von dänemark.

Jeder deutsche segler kennt diese insel, da er kurs lyö macht und als erste station, diese idyllische insel ansteuert - sie hat auch noch ein hühnengrab und als ich dort war, einen hafenmeister der fische an die segler verkaufte.

Etwas mystischen, fast schamanenhaftes hat sie auch, denn einige fachwerkhäuser hatten an den weißen wandflächen, die zwischen dem schwarzen gebälk sich befinden, einen etwa 1,5 cm ultramarin blauen streifen, der die weißen lehmflächen einrahmt. Bei längerer betrachtung dieser felder, fangen sie an zu flimmer. Als alter schamane habe ich dieses sofort bemerkt. :q 
Ich erkundigte mich, welche bedeutungs diese blauen linien haben und sie da, man sagte mir: sie sollen die bösen geister vertreiben. Ich sagte: das ist ja ein ganz alter brauch, mit den jetzigen blauen linien, sind damit die touristen gemeint.:q
Es ist eine kleine niedliche insel, wo am frühen abend das letzte schiff ablegt, erst dann blühen die einheimischen auf, da ja keine bösen geister mehr da sind.

Nun war auf dieser insel,  ein künstlerttreffen  an einem wochenende, wo ich zu eingeladen wurde. Hatte jedoch kein bock, problem war, ich habe schriftlich eine zusage gemacht. Fand jedoch eine  weg, indem ich im vorfeld ihnen mitgeteilt habe, ich komme zum treffen, bleibe jedoch eine woche auf der insel und bringe noch vier intern. künstler aus unterschiedlichen ländern mit, die sich alle mit der insel befassen - es wurde also ein Lyö Projekt.  Nun waren wir die etwas bekannteren unter den etwa 30 einheimischen künstlern und wir waren die exoten und wurden belagert.  Es war eine super begegnung  und ein riesiger holzhaufen wurde angezündet. Uwe, diese insel vergesse ich nicht, da ich u.a. mit einer dän. künstlerin bis in der früh um 8.00 uhr am lagerfeuer gelegen habe und ich mich mit nicht nur über kunst  sondern auch über das mondlicht unterhalten habe :q. Diese dänischisch künstler blieben jedoch nur ein verlängertes wochenende und wenn diese besagte künstlern mit ihrem aquarellblock auf dem fahrrad  mich zufällig auf der insel traf, fragte sie immer: otto, wann arbeitest du denn mal, ich sehe dich nur hier rumlaufen.  Ich sagte immer, im gegensatz zu dir. 
Es war immer nett und lustig, wenn ich sie traf, jedenfalls habe ich mir reichlich gedanken gemacht und die insel förmlich durchleuchtet. 

Nun wird dort die hasenjagd sehr stark betrieben, durch gespräche mit einheimischen und was ich dort alles entdeckte, habe diese hasenjagd aufs korn genommen. Etwa 1000 hasen werden dort jährlich zu geld gemacht - ist aber normal, denn wer auf einer insel lebt, die eine form hat wie ein schokoladenhase, der ist geprägt vom hasen.

Einige monate später, wurden von unserer intern. truppe, die arbeiten im museum auf fünen gezeigt. Zur eröffnung kamen reichlich besucher, auch redakteure von den printmedien sowie das fernsehen war anwesend. Locker vom hocker habe ich rede und antwort gegeben, über die hintergrundinformtionen, meine fundstücke die ich gesammelt habe und diese jetzt hier in form von kunst der öffentlichkeit präsentiere. 
Ich habe ja hunderte von plastkhülsen von den schrotpatronen gesammelt - sie lassen sie einfach in der natur liegen - in allen farben habe ich sie angetroffen und aus den weißen und roten Kunststoffhülsen, habe ich die dänemark flagge gemacht - titel: Lyö color.  Als mich das team vom fernsehen fragte, was ich damit ausdrücken will, sagte ich, ich sehe nur blut.  Dieses war ein schock und sie wollten mehr wissen, dann habe ich über die nicht erfreulichen tätigkeiten der insulaner berichtet und diese dann anhand der werke ihnen gezeigt. Dort werden ja nicht nur  hasen jährlich geschossen und nach deutschland und frankreich verkauft, sondern dort wurden auch lebende hasen gefangen d.h. in netze getrieben. Eine treibertruppe musste sogar vom festland kommen, da sie gar nicht so viele menschen dort leben. Die hasen wollte man nach frankreich verkaufen, verreckten jedoch auf dem wege bis zum käufer. Nun habe ich natürlich auch noch andere arbeiten gezeigt, die alle die hasenjagd auf lyö darstellten. Als titel der arbeiten, nahm ich ihre werbesprüche vom katalog.  Sie passten alle  
Es war ein paukenschlag, da ich was aufdeckt habe, was nie ans tageslicht gekommen ist.  Die medienwelle war so groß und landete auch beim ministerium, welches sich sofort einschaltete, die hasenjagd wurde gestoppt, ein staatliche kommission befasste sich damit,  lyö aber auch andere dän. inseln wurden überprüft, dabei wurde festgestellt, dass u.a. auch noch tiere ausgewildert wurden, die dort normal nicht vorkommen. Die medien berichteten ständig darüber. 
Wenn die bösen geister mit dem lesten schiff von der insel fahren, jagten sie förmlich im zoo.
Es  war der hammer, was ich dort ausgelöste habe, das geht noch weiter, ein kulturausschuss war beauftragt, zwei arbeiten zu kaufen, bei diesem besagten patronenbild wurde überlegt und überlegt, jedoch wurde es nicht gekauft, da es  sehr viel aufsehen erregt hat, gerade deswegen sagte ein mitglied, der eine galerie hatte., sollte man es kaufen.   Die mehrheit sagte jedoch nein. Dann kaufte dieser galerist das bild privat und schenkte es der stadt, mit der auflage es im rathaus aufzuhängen d.h. dem volke zeigen. Der bürgemeister lehnte es ab, da er an die wähler dachte.  Da waren die zeitungen erneut voll.

Uwe, es war mein erster auftritt in dänemark, da kannte ich noch nicht inge, sie mich aber vom fernsehen. 
Heute besuche ich die insel nur noch mit einer ritterrüstung, es könnte ja sein, dass man mich mit einem hasen verwechselt.:q

Jetzt ist aber genug von dem dreck, was keiner lesen will, jedoch nicht vergessen wird. 
Momentan haben wir - 14 grad und der fjord ist zugefroren. Ein junge soll schon angeblich ertrunken sein, da man ihn noch nicht gefunden hat. Also aufpassen, wenn einer ans eisangeln denkt.

Morgen werde ich mal um den fjord fahren und schauen, ob ich eisangler auf dem fjord sehe bzw. ob ich welche an der schleuse sehe, die mit ihren fingern am geländer kleben.


----------



## Kotzi (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Geile Geschichte, was künstlerst du denn noch so?
Unser Kunstlehrer ( ehemaliger) hat irgendwannmal eine skulptur für irgendeine uni in brasilien angefertigt ( anfertigen lassen).
Bzw unter welchem Namen kann man dich googeln?
Aber deine Schilderung bestätigt irgendwie meine haltung gegenüber der "kunst"


----------



## Hemelinger Spezial (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin Leute!
Bin zum 1.1 2011 am Hennestrand und würde gerne mit meiner Tochter und den beiden Söhnen meines Kollegen ei paar Forellen fangen.Bestet immoment überhaupt die möglichkeit zu Angele.Gibt es noch teiche die offengehalten werden oder eisangeln wäre auch möglich.Oder soll ich eher Meeresgerät mitnehmen.MFG Marc


----------



## Uwe_H (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Danke Otto, die Geschichte höre ich immer wieder gerne, jetzt ist sie auch in Schriftform verfügbar.

Es ist schon toll, wie man mit Kunst die Menschen wachrütteln kann, wenn man versteht wie.
Laß uns im Juni mal ein wenig spinnen bei Wildschweinkeule. Rotwein und Kaffee...|rolleyes


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Geile Geschichte, was künstlerst du denn noch so?
> Unser Kunstlehrer ( ehemaliger) hat irgendwannmal eine skulptur für irgendeine uni in brasilien angefertigt ( anfertigen lassen).
> Bzw unter welchem Namen kann man dich googeln?
> Aber deine Schilderung bestätigt irgendwie meine haltung gegenüber der "kunst"


 


Sag mal,bist du der Zwilling von Kohlieo611?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Kotzi, 
nicht aufregen, es war nur eine botschaft die ich dem volke übermittelt haben, mehr nicht.  Ob es kunst war, darüber zerbrechen sich andere den kopf, da wollen wir uns hier ja nicht drüber unterhalten, das ist ja ein fachgebiet  und erfordert etwas mehr.
Hier steht etwas: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kunst#Postmoderne

Du fragst: was künstlerst du denn noch so?
Enfach gesagt - mein leben. 
Nun kann ich dir nicht in drei sätzen oder auch mehr diese kunst erklären, du wirst es nicht verstehn, jedoch nenne dir ein beispiel,  damit du dir nur einen prozess vorstellen kannst: wer das alphabet beherrscht, der ist ja noch kein lyriker - wobei es doch so einfach ist, indem man buchstaben auswählt  und am richtigen platz setzt. 
Versuche es mal - du beherrscht ja das alphabet der kunst. 

@ Hemelinger Spezial
Ich sehe da ein problem, mit dem forellenfang an einer put und take anlage. Wir haben hier seit wochen dauerfrost - vor zwei stunden - 16 grad. Landschaftlich ist es momentan super hier, klares wetter und eine schöne weiße winterlandschaft mit sonnenschein, der fjord ist zum teil zugefroren und ich habe schon fußspuren auf dem eis entdeckt, auch die teiche sind zugefroren. In vejers strand ware ich heute auch, da hat die nordsee einen schönen eisgürtel am strand.
Es ist momentan kalt hier und soll auch noch so bleiben. Mache mir gedanken wo die gartenvögel geblieben sind. Sehe keine mehr, obwohl ich reichlich futterbälle und streufutter ausgelegt habe - müssen sich wohl im wald verkrochen haben oder sind erfroren bzw. verhungert.
Dies zur momentanen situation.


----------



## Uwe_H (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> Es ist momentan kalt hier und soll auch noch so bleiben. Mache mir gedanken wo die gartenvögel geblieben sind. Sehe keine mehr, obwohl ich reichlich futterbälle und streufutter ausgelegt habe - müssen sich wohl im wald verkrochen haben oder sind erfroren bzw. verhungert.
> Dies zur momentanen situation.



Bei uns sind auch keine Vögel mehr. Kaum wird es etwas wärmer und es setzt ein ganz klein wenig das Tauwetter ein, dann fallen die Biester über mein Vogelhäuschen und die Meisenknödel her. Wird es wieder kälter sind sie wieder weg.
Im Sommer war hier in meinem Garten das reinste Vögelparadies, wahnsinn was da los war und wen ich alles beobachten konnte.
An einem Morgen dachte ich, dass es wohl nicht wahr sein kann. Da hat ein Grünspecht den Rasen nach freßbarem untersucht und hat sich richtig viel Zeit gelassen.
Und jetzt herrscht wieder Winterruhe. Mich würde auch mal interessieren wo die Tierchen sich niedergetan haben über Winter.


----------



## Michael_05er (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Im Sommer war hier in meinem Garten das reinste *Vögelparadies*, wahnsinn was da los war und wen ich alles beobachten konnte.


Nana, so eine Sauerei, wenn das der Ferkelfahnder liest...


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Nana, so eine Sauerei, wenn das der Ferkelfahnder liest...


 



*Gut aufgepasst! :q*


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Michael_05er (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Kommt der Fahnder eigentlich von selber vorbei, oder muss man da seiner Pflicht als anständiges Boardmitglied nachkommen, sprich: petzen, denunizeren, anschwärzen? Hab da nirgendwo eine Anleitung gefunden...


----------



## FangeNichts5 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Kommt der Fahnder eigentlich von selber vorbei, oder muss man da seiner Pflicht als anständiges Boardmitglied nachkommen, sprich: petzen, denunizeren, anschwärzen? Hab da nirgendwo eine Anleitung gefunden...


 
Ne Nachricht an den Fahnder schreiben:m:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



			
				FangeNichts5;3176865[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Ne Nachricht an den Fahnder schreiben:m:m*


[/COLOR]




Aha,so machst du das! |sagnix
 Vermutlich hast du dich auch noch selbst "angeschissen" um nominiert zu werden? 

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Michael_05er (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ich gehe ja davon aus, dass der Hvide Sande Thread unter Dauerbeobachtung steht, allein wegen Otto, aber ich bin dann auf Nummer Sicher gegangen.

Einen guten Rutsch allen!
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## FangeNichts5 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ich gehe ja davon aus, dass der Hvide Sande Thread unter Dauerbeobachtung steht, *allein wegen Otto*, aber ich bin dann auf Nummer Sicher gegangen.
> 
> Einen guten Rutsch allen!
> Grüße,
> Michael


 
Musste gerade ganz schön schmunzeln|supergri

@ Jürgen
Habe ja damals nichtmal mitbekommen, dass ich "verhaftet" wurde, weil ich den Trööt nichtmehr mitverfolgt hatte. Als ich dann aber bei der damaligen Dezember-Abstimmung abstimmen wollte, sah ich auf einmal meinen Nickname|bigeyes


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Musste gerade ganz schön schmunzeln|supergri
> 
> @ Jürgen
> Habe ja damals nichtmal mitbekommen, dass ich "verhaftet" wurde, weil ich den Trööt nichtmehr mitverfolgt hatte. Als ich dann aber bei der damaligen Dezember-Abstimmung abstimmen wollte, sah ich auf einmal meinen Nickname|bigeyes


 


Jaa,Jaa,

du Unschuldslamm.:q:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Ne Nachricht an den Fahnder schreiben:m:m





Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ich gehe ja davon aus, dass der Hvide Sande Thread unter Dauerbeobachtung steht, allein wegen Otto, aber ich bin dann auf Nummer Sicher gegangen.
> 
> Einen guten Rutsch allen!
> Grüße,
> Michael



Entspannt euch mal mit der Ferkelnummer, bemüht mal die Suchfunktion im Board und schaut mal nach wer die Wahlen in den letzten Jahren gewonnen hat.
Ich glaube es war 2005 oder 2004, da wurde ich zum Vizejahresboardferkel gewählt und bin nur ganz knapp am Jahresferkel vorbeigeschrammt.
Das war noch zu Zeiten, da habt ihr entweder als Joghurt im Kühlregal gestanden oder wusstet noch gar nicht, dass es ein Anglerboard mit Ferkeln, Schweinen und auch Ebern gibt.
Also immer schön locker bleiben und kräftig weiterverpetzen...aber nur die, die noch dringend ein Ferkel werden müssen.
Ich bin ja schon ein ausgewachsener Keiler...#q


----------



## FangeNichts5 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Entspannt euch mal mit der Ferkelnummer, bemüht mal die Suchfunktion im Board und schaut mal nach wer die Wahlen in den letzten Jahren gewonnen hat.
> Ich glaube es war 2005 oder 2004, da wurde ich zum Vizejahresboardferkel gewählt und bin nur ganz knapp am Jahresferkel vorbeigeschrammt.
> Das war noch zu Zeiten, da habt ihr entweder als Joghurt im Kühlregal gestanden oder wusstet noch gar nicht, dass es ein Anglerboard mit Ferkeln, Schweinen und auch Ebern gibt.
> Also immer schön locker bleiben und kräftig weiterverpetzen...aber nur die, die noch dringend ein Ferkel werden müssen.
> Ich bin ja schon ein ausgewachsener Keiler...#q


 

Ist doch nicht böse gemeint


----------



## Michael_05er (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Ich glaube es war 2005 oder 2004, da wurde ich zum Vizejahresboardferkel gewählt und bin nur ganz knapp am Jahresferkel vorbeigeschrammt.
> Das war noch zu Zeiten, da habt ihr entweder als Joghurt im Kühlregal gestanden oder wusstet noch gar nicht, dass es ein Anglerboard mit Ferkeln, Schweinen und auch Ebern gibt.


Na, der Vize ist ja noch Steigerungsfähig :q Und so weit sind wir altersmäßig nicht auseinander, auch wenn ich damals tatsächlich das AB noch nicht kannte. Aber natürlich würde ich auch einem Neuling den Ferkeltitel gönnen.
Nix für ungut,
Michael


----------



## LAC (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo jungs, oder boardpolizisten, ihr findet aber auch jedes wort - wenn die federn fliegen :q nein, nein, nein.
Der uwe schreibt zwar von seinem garten, als jäger jedoch, steht er abseits hinterm fenster und beobachtet mit dem fernglas gespannt dieses spiel. Ich glaube dass er jedes vogelnest im hochhaus von gegenüber kennt.
Uwe, das kommt schon mal vor, dass ein grüner specht auf der wiese, jedes loch untersucht   - er wollte mal etwas anderes genießen, als  immer nur im astloch zu hacken :q 

Der specht hackt ja meisten in aufrechter stellung, wobei der kleiber in allen stellungen hacken kann. Sehr häufig jedoch nimmt er die stellung ein, dass der schwanz nach oben gerichtet ist, damit der kopf besser durchblutet wird.:q:q:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Entspannt euch mal mit der Ferkelnummer, bemüht mal die Suchfunktion im Board und schaut mal nach wer die Wahlen in den letzten Jahren gewonnen hat.
> Ich glaube es war 2005 oder 2004, da wurde ich zum Vizejahresboardferkel gewählt und bin nur ganz knapp am Jahresferkel vorbeigeschrammt.
> *Das war noch zu Zeiten, da habt ihr entweder als Joghurt im Kühlregal gestanden* oder wusstet noch gar nicht, dass es ein Anglerboard mit Ferkeln, Schweinen und auch Ebern gibt.
> Also immer schön locker bleiben und kräftig weiterverpetzen...aber nur die, die noch dringend ein Ferkel werden müssen.
> Ich bin ja schon ein ausgewachsener Keiler...#q


 


@ Uwe,#h

nur so zur Info,als ich meinen Musterungsbescheid bekam,da hat dich dein Vater vermutlich gerade in die Freiheit entlassen.Also schön locker bleiben.:m:q


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Uwe und Jürge,
es geht doch nicht ums alter, denn als ich zur welt kam, da machten sich eure väter noch gedanken, ob sie lockomotivführer werden wollen oder seiltänzer. :q
Als kind habe ich mich schon an die harten geschosse gewöhnt - deshalb schreibt weiter, wie es euch gefällt. 
Wir sind doch menschen und können gar nicht schweinisch werden. Wobei ich auch schon nomminiert wurde und im stall der ferkel landete - jedoch waren meine zeilen nicht so direkt - sie lösten nur den geruch bei den schweinen aus. Ich war ihnen nicht gut genug.


----------



## Uwe_H (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Ist doch nicht böse gemeint



Nö nicht böse...weiss ich auch...aber Kinderkram...



LAC schrieb:


> sie lösten nur den geruch bei den schweinen aus. Ich war ihnen nicht gut genug.



Echte Wildschweine riechen nach Maggi!!!


Diesen ganzen Boardferkelkram fand ich am Anfang auch mal total witzig...irgendwann lässt dann die Begeisterung nach, das hat nix mit dem Alter zu tun...ganz und gar nicht...

@Jürgen: Ich war zweimal bei der Musterung, welchen Termin nehmen wir nun für unseren Benjamin??? Ne, die hauen beide nicht hin...|bigeyes


----------



## Uwe_H (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo jungs, oder boardpolizisten, ihr findet aber auch jedes wort - wenn die federn fliegen :q nein, nein, nein.
> Der uwe schreibt zwar von seinem garten, als jäger jedoch, steht er abseits hinterm fenster und beobachtet mit dem fernglas gespannt dieses spiel. Ich glaube dass er jedes vogelnest im hochhaus von gegenüber kennt.
> Uwe, das kommt schon mal vor, dass ein grüner specht auf der wiese, jedes loch untersucht   - er wollte mal etwas anderes genießen, als  immer nur im astloch zu hacken :q
> 
> Der specht hackt ja meisten in aufrechter stellung, wobei der kleiber in allen stellungen hacken kann. Sehr häufig jedoch nimmt er die stellung ein, dass der schwanz nach oben gerichtet ist, damit der kopf besser durchblutet wird.:q:q:q



Redest du von der Kleiberin oder von den Entlein die die Schwänzchen in die Höh machen???


----------



## Honeyball (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


Uwe_H schrieb:


> Im Sommer war hier in meinem Garten das reinste Vögelparadies, wahnsinn was da los war und wen ich alles beobachten konnte.


Was Du wohl für einen "Garten" hast??? #d#d#d












P.S.: Nein, auch der Hvide Sande-Thread steht nicht unter dauerbeobachtung und ohne Euch fleißigen aufmerksamen Helfer, wäre ich völlig aufgeschmissen!!! #6

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Uwe_H (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Honeyball schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> Was Du wohl für einen "Garten" hast??? #d#d#d
> 
> ...



einen viktorianischen Nutzgarten habe ich, was sonst...dort lasse ich die Denunzianten von lederbkleideten Bordsteinschwalben auspeitschen...ansonsten sind dort keinerlei Vögelaktivitäten oder befiederte Elemente zu entdecken...#q


----------



## LAC (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Redest du von der Kleiberin oder von den Entlein die die Schwänzchen in die Höh machen???



Uwe, die kleiberin sucht sich meisten ausgefallene bäume aus, dem kleiber ist das meistens egal, wobei - wie die enten es zeigen - im wasser es auch geht. Problem ist dabei, sie müssen die luft anhalten, vorteil ist, sie sehen nichts - sonst würde manch eine in die lüfte steigen. :q

Einen nutzgarten hast du - Viktoria - kann ich da nur sagen. Wenn ihn jeder nutzen darf, muss er auch gereinigt werden, da diese schwalben ganz schon viel dreck machen.
In großstädten sind sie meistens angelegt. Biologen haben in den ballunsgebieten eine neue tierart dort entdeckt (Mus latex muskculus) eine mäuseart, die eine zipfelmütze tragen sollen. 
Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen, denn die früheren jahren, haben goldgräber diese auch getragen, wenn sie in den löchern gebuddelt haben, damit sie sich nicht den kopf verletzen.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Mensch hier ist ja wieder was los:q. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Mensch hier ist ja wieder was los:q.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas


 



@ Jonas,#h

muß schon mal sein.Ansonsten bekommt man bei dem Wetter ja Depressionen.#q


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Ist doch allerherrlichstes Wetter, Schnee, Sonnenschein, angenehme Temperaturen, die Hunde haben Spaß im Wald...was will ich mehr???

Ach ja, richtig, auf die Jagd gehen. Deswegen bekomme ich bald Depressionen. Jetzt können wir wieder ins Revier, der Pächter macht am 31. eine kleine Drückjagd für uns und ich muss natürlich morgens schon nach Basel und spiele dort abends eine Gala.
Jetzt hoffe ich mal, dass ich nächste Woche wieder ins Revier reinkomme...#d


----------



## carpfreak1990 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo Jürgen, 

Das stimmt, mit dem Depression aber man muss das beste draus machen. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hej Jonas,
Du hast doch im Moment gar keine Zeit für Depressionen, Du mußt doch Berliner backen ( Gott sei Dank bin ich seit 12 Jahren aus der Nummer raus). Da Du aus Geesthacht bist vermute ich mal das Du bei Zimmer bist.
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## carpfreak1990 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Hej Jonas,
> Du hast doch im Moment gar keine Zeit für Depressionen, Du mußt doch Berliner backen ( Gott sei Dank bin ich seit 12 Jahren aus der Nummer raus). Da Du aus Geesthacht bist vermute ich mal das Du bei Zimmer bist.
> Gruß
> Carsten


 
Moin Carsten, das stimmt. Aber ich muss sie zum glück nicht backen, das machen andere.Glasieren und Teiglinge abpressen und aufstezten das muss ich. Ich bin nicht bei Zimmer sondern bei Baumgarten in Aumühle. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Uwe-H
Uwe, du erwänhst, dass eine richtige wildsau nach maggie stinkt, leben diese tiere denn nur draußen, oder haben sie ihr revier auch in häusern und kriechen in betten ?  Ich frage nach, weil ich mal in jungen jahren,  bei einer jägerin übernachtet habe, wo es gewaltig nach maggie roch. Damals habe ich mir  gedanken gemacht, ob dort   maggie verspritzt worden ist.
Dieses mit dem geruch der wildsäue wusste ich nicht, es kann also sein, weil sie jägerin war und tierisch drauf war, dass eine wildsau dort im bett geschlafen hat. 
Es war dann sicherlich tierliebe, denn diese  eigenschaften sind ja stark verwurzelt bei dem menschen, das fängt an, bei kindern, die einen kuschelbär mit ins bett nehmen und hört auf bei erwachsenen, die ihren vierbeiner, als wärmequelle benutzen.  
Ich kenne länder, da leben die ziegen und andere tiere in einen raum mit dem menschen - da war der geruch jedoch anders.

@ Carpfreak
Jonas, hier ist immer was los. Da wir im moment durch die wetterlage nicht angeln können, lassen wir jetzt hier den saft - die überschüssige kraft - ab. Denn ein angler sollte bei seiner tätigkeit keinen druck im kopf haben, damit er klar denken kann, wenn die treibjagd auf fisch beginnt.


----------



## Uwe_H (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@LAC: Otto, es ist tatsächlich so, dass Wildschweine nach Maggi riechen. Wenn man durch den Wald läuft und hat auf einmal einen starken Geruch nach Maggi (quasi auch Liebstöckel) in der Nase, so sind die Wildschweine nicht weit.
Wenn es im bett Deiner Jägersfrau nach Maggi gerochen hat, dann kann das mehrere Ursachen haben:

1.) sie hat sich schlecht gewaschen
2.) sie war eine Saarländerin
2.) der Keiler der dir weichen musste hat sich unterm Bett versteckt
3.) sie hat dich mit einem Keiler betrogen
4.) du hast ihren Keiler betrogen
5.) sie hat ein Faible für Wildschweine und war froh dich getroffen zu haben

Die Liste ließe sich jetzt natürlich noch fortsetzen, aber ich höre mal lieber auf...


----------



## LenSch (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Mahlzeit zusammen!
Habe gerade durch Zufall den HS Thread gefunden und bin begeistert wie viele dort angeln gehen 
Ich war früher mit meinen Eltern fast jede Herbstferien in Dänemark und war eig im Süden des Fjordes erfolgreich.Nächstes Jahr soll es wieder hoch gehen und wollte mal fragen wo man zu der Zeit gut fangen kann. Hafen,Fjord egal...hauptsache ich muss nicht auf einen dieser Kutter^^ 
Danke schonmal im vorraus!


----------



## carpfreak1990 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LenSch schrieb:


> Mahlzeit zusammen!
> Habe gerade durch Zufall den HS Thread gefunden und bin begeistert wie viele dort angeln gehen
> Ich war früher mit meinen Eltern fast jede Herbstferien in Dänemark und war eig im Süden des Fjordes erfolgreich.Nächstes Jahr soll es wieder hoch gehen und wollte mal fragen wo man zu der Zeit gut fangen kann. Hafen,Fjord egal...hauptsache ich muss nicht auf einen dieser Kutter^^
> Danke schonmal im vorraus!


 

Hey, Eingtlich kannst du immer was fangen. http://www.hvidesande.dk/lystfiskeri/de/angelkalender.htm
Hier kannst sehen das immer fische vor ort sind.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## kenito (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

zu welchen seen geht ihr eigentlich forellenangeln?
Welche könntet ihr mir in der nähe von hvide sande empfehlen?


Gruß Kenito


----------



## carpfreak1990 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



kenito schrieb:


> zu welchen seen geht ihr eigentlich forellenangeln?
> Welche könntet ihr mir in der nähe von hvide sande empfehlen?
> 
> 
> Gruß Kenito


 
Moin Kenito, 

Ich fische zwar mehr in Meer oder im Fjord. Aber Forellen geh ich oft nach Klegod, Lodberghede. Etwas weiter Weg sind NO und Hemmet aber das sind super anlagen. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Uwe-H
Uwe, ich bin erstaunt und freue mich über deine ausführliche auflistung, das hätte ich nie gedacht, dass dieser gewürzgeruch - wenn man ihn lokalisiert hat - aus unterschiedlichen quellen stammen kann.  Du erwähnst, dass du die liste noch erweitern könntest. Unvorstellbar!
Mensch was bin ich dumm, ich dachte immer, dass dieser maggigeruch aus dem flaschenhals, tröpfenweise entnommen wird, damit das abendmahl auch schmeckt. 
Sollte ich diesen geruch erneut mal in der nase haben, frage ich höflich ob sie eine saarländerin ist, weil sie so würzig duftet.


----------



## Uwe_H (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Kennst du nicht den saarländischen Adventskranz?

Ein Ring Lyoner und 4 Flaschen Maggi...:q


----------



## LAC (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

@ Uwe-H
Uwe, jetzt verstehe ich es, du willst damit sagen, man sollte grenzübergreifend angeln und als lockmittel, volle kanne dieses gewürzmischung verspritzen, damit man immer etwas am haken bekommt.:q
Nun bin ich einer, der die wahrheit gerne ins auge  schauen will, deshalb setze ich sehr sparsam diese gewürzmischung als lockmittel ein,  nach dem motto: in der kürze liegt die würze, sonst kann man eine pleite erleben,  dass der goldfisch verschwunden ist und man im eigen saft, d.h. mit einer leeren maggieflasche in der hand, den verstand verliert.:q:q


Uwe, heute werden wir hier ein großes lagerfeuer machen und knallfrösche hüpfen lassen, damit wir all diese bösen geister vertreiben damit im jahre 2011 was am haken hängen bleibt.
Gruß


----------



## Jüü (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin,moin zusammen #h
Ich wünsche allen Boardies einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.Auf das uns das neue Jahr wieder viel Schpaß und Freude an unserem schönen Hobby dem Angeln bringt.
vor allem in diesem schönen Dänemark.
         Petri heil  Jürgen M.


----------



## LAC (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo, 
ich wünsche allen bordies einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr, gesundheit und reichlich fische.
Ich werde jetzt diesen thread von georg schließen lassen und dann kann es weiter laufen, wie gehabt  im hvide sande 2011 thread, mit fachlichen fragen und antworten und als kleine einlagen, die lustigen gewürzmischungen, damit es nicht trocken wird.
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich wünsche allen bordies einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr, gesundheit und reichlich fische.
> Ich werde jetzt diesen thread von georg schließen lassen und dann kann es weiter laufen, wie gehabt im hvide sande 2011 thread, *mit fachlichen fragen* und antworten und als kleine einlagen, die lustigen gewürzmischungen, damit es nicht trocken wird.
> Gruß


 


@ Otto,#h

für die Fachfragen haben wir auch noch den "Sachthread".:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Moin, euch allen wünsch euch eine guten rusch im Neuen Jahr und viele besuche in HS. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Harti (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hej,

@ Otto
warum so hastig? Das Jahr hat doch noch ein paar Stündchen zu bieten! Ich habe das Gefühl, dass du 2011 gar nicht erwarten kannst. |kopfkrat (Ich auch nicht:q)
Aber du hast Recht, die Tage werden jetzt länger und es geht wieder Richtung Frühling. Passend dazu hat heute schon mal Tauwetter eingesetzt. Lässt also hoffen! #6

@all
*ich wünsche allen Boardies einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, Gesundheit und weiterhin viel Spaß am gemeinsammen Hobby.*|laola:
Der HS Trööt hat sich 2010 wieder mal selbst übertroffen und ich wünsche mir, dass es auch in 2011 so weiter geht. #v

Ich bin gerade in der Urlaubsplanung und werde wohl vom 02.06. - 13.06.11 in HS sein. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, sind in dieser Zeit mehrere Boardies vor Ort. Da lässt sich sicher ein Treffen arrangieren!?
In diesem Sinne:
"*Wir sehen uns 2011"*  #h

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## goeddoek (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Nix da, der dänische Onkel schließt noch nichts  :q :q

Erst mal allen HS-Verrückten einen guten Rutsch und ein glückliches und gesundes Jahr 2011 gewünscht. Mit vielen Angelabenteuern in Hvide Sande und dem ganzen kleinen, glücklichen Königreich #h

Und - bleibt so, die ganzen Verrückten hier hab ich ins Herz geschlossen :m


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Nix da, der dänische Onkel schließt noch nichts  :q :q
> 
> Erst mal allen HS-Verrückten einen guten Rutsch und ein glückliches und gesundes Jahr 2011 gewünscht. Mit vielen Angelabenteuern in Hvide Sande und dem ganzen kleinen, glücklichen Königreich #h
> 
> Und - bleibt so, die ganzen Verrückten hier hab ich ins Herz geschlossen :m


 


Georg,#h

die besten Grüsse an dich zurück.Bleib so souverän und gelassen im neuen Jahr.Hast ja mit manchem Augenzwinkern
einige Themen wieder ins Lot gebracht.#6
Wäre wirklich schön,dich auch vor Ort (Schleuse HS) mal begrüssen zu können.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Georg,#h
> 
> die besten Grüsse an dich zurück.Bleib so suverän und gelassen im neuen Jahr.Hast ja mit manchem Augenzwinkern
> einige Themen wieder ins Lot gebracht.#6
> ...



@ goeddoek

Georg, auch von mir grüße und einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr. Dass du den thread noch nicht schließen willst, kann ich verstehen, denn unser lieber bordie uwe, aber auch ich, haben ja die letzen postings mit etwas maggi betreufelt, damit die zeilen geschmack bekommen.:q In der kalten jahreszeit, wärmen sie etwas auf.:q sonst läuft ja nichts.
Im jahre 20111 starten wir erneut, jedoch rein fachlich :q jedoch mit untertitel, damit die jungs es verstehen und auch freude haben - wir sind ja keine berufsfischer.

Wie jürgen schon sagte, komm mal vorbei und denk an unsere telf. gespräche, wir haben immer ein bett frei. Gut wäre es, wenn es beim nächsten bordietreffen klappen würde. Das wäre der hammer - für alle.

Gruß Otto


----------



## Balouderbaer (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

Hallo zusammen,,

auch wir wünschen euch Hvide Sande-Fans einen guten Rutsch in das neue Jahr! Möge es euch reichlich Fisch, Erfahrungen und Angelfreundschaften bringen!

LG
Manfred

@otto Liebe Grüße an die Familie in Lydum, wir freuen uns auf ein Wiedersehen im Sommer! #h#h#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*



LAC schrieb:


> @ goeddoek
> 
> Georg, auch von mir grüße und einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr. Dass du den thread noch nicht schließen willst, kann ich verstehen, denn unser lieber bordie uwe, aber auch ich, *haben ja die letzen postings mit etwas maggi betreufelt,* damit die zeilen geschmack bekommen.:q In der kalten jahreszeit, wärmen sie etwas auf.:q sonst läuft ja nichts.
> Im jahre 20111 starten wir erneut, jedoch rein fachlich :q jedoch mit untertitel, damit die jungs es verstehen und auch freude haben - wir sind ja keine berufsfischer.
> ...


 


@ Otto,#h


bei uns kommt so eine leichte ONO-Brise an,die riecht 
verdammt nach Keilerpisse.Habt ihr was damit zu tun?#c

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## goeddoek (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010*

So, der neu Thread wird ja schon genutzt, deshalb mache ich hier zu, damit's nicht unübersichtlich wird 

Hier gehts dann weiter > http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205712

@ Otto und Jürgen

Ich würde sehr gerne mal nach Hvide Sande kommen. Mal schauen, ob das denn in diesem Jahr mal´klappt |wavey:


----------

